# Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben



## PCGH-Redaktion (4. Oktober 2018)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

						Das Lieblingsspiel ruckelt traurig vor sich hin, während der Rechner auch akustisch aus dem letzten Loch pfeift? Dann ist es höchste Zeit zum Aufrüsten - und zwar kostenlos für vier PCGH-Leser! Zusammen mit den Aktionspartnern Be Quiet, Iiyama und MSI bringt PC Games Hardware die Spiele-PCs von vier Teilnehmern auf Vordermann.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*


----------



## LastManStanding (4. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hi,
ich wollte mich bewerben und zwar indirekt
Meine bessere Hälfte hat bisher immer nur Laptops gehabt. Jetzt wollt ich gerne mal "Heimlich"^^ einen Desktop Rechner zusammenstellen, weil es immer heißt; Wie Lahmarschig der Laptop doch ist/und Windows 8.1 ist sowiso doof..immer am nölen  (Medion Akoya P7815- 2012 gekauft). Ein Desktop wäre dann der erste eigene meines Schatzes. Ich hatte zwar schon ein paar Teile zusammen, allerdings musste ich noch einmal umschwenken, durch denn neukauf eigener Hardware, damit man quasi Teile Recyceln kann. So würde dann wohl der 1600X der hier drin steckt oder gleich der 2600X dort rein wandern

Das Laptop davor war etwa 7 Jahre alt (dann GPU defekt) dieses jetzt auch wieder 6 Jahre also langfristige Nutzung ist vorgesehen, deshalb auch Ryzen und die Vega64.
Ein Nettes schlichtes Gehäuse soll es auch werden(hab ich so vernommen das dies gewünscht ist) ohne schnickschnack und einigermaßen leise.

Eigentlich war es fest geplant und sollte auch mein altes AMD 4800+ System werden/ mit GTX 260² 216 von Zotac DHE..  aber das ist so eine extrem uralte Kiste die will ich niemandem mehr antun auch nicht "leicht" Aufrüsten....schon gar nicht meinem Engel^^ Deshalb die sinnvolle Idee eines Komplett-Neubaus. Nach einem Test des PC war ich extrem shockiert wie langsam das Ding ist. Sicher noch langsamer als das momentane Akoya. Und das geht natürlich gar nicht. Damals kam der mir super schnell vor--- was ist bloß passiert seit 2007?? Eventuell könnt ihr mich da irgendwie unterstützen 


Aktuell Vorhandene Hardware: Alles noch in Einzelteilen weil der zusammenbau fraglich ist^^.
Gehäuse: Cooler Master CM G-Lite
Netzteil: Coolermaster GX 650W
CPU: Noch nicht Vorhanden = Geplant: 1600X oder besser 2600(X)
CPU Kühler Zalman CNPS12X AM3 = Geplant Brocken 3
Mainboard: Asus Crosshair 6 Hero, Ohne alles für 100€ aus dem Outlet (war als Ersatz für mein Board im Einsatz)
GPU: 2 mal Geforce GTX 260²
Laufwerk: LG Dual Layer DVD Brenner = geplant externer Brenner für alle PCs
HDD: Western Digital Cavier Blue 1TB = Geplant: Aktuelle SSD mit 500GB und Windows 10.
RAM: 8GB DDR 4 ? = Geplant: 16GB Crucial 3000Mhz DR oder 3200SR

Das Laptop:
CPU: Intel Core i5 3210M  2x 2.50 GHz (Boost 3,1Ghz)
GPU: Geforce GT640
Speicher: ?? DDR3 8GB
HDD: 750GB
Display: 1080p
Windows 8.1 64Bit



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Ursprünglich geplante Gehäuse Cooler Master CM--zu alt zu klobig^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bisherig geplanter und dafür vorgesehener Monitor LG Flatron W2452T auch mein alter Moni



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ausgewählte Hardware:
AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX Vega 64 Air Boost 8G OC (27 Punkte)

Gesamt: 74 Punkte von 85 (11 Punkte übrig)

Eine Grafikkarte für 1300€ die das gesamte Punkte Budget für einen fast kompletten, aktuellen PC für sich vereinnahmt ist da Fehl am Platz. 6 Jahre GT640 da geht auch 8 Jahre Vega 64 
Wenn das was wird, dann ist ewig Ruhe- die Pflege werde wohl ich machen... wer auch sonst^^. Wollste nicht mal dein Lappi Putzen?* Der ist sauber!!! *Sauber? erkennst du noch die Tasten?


----------



## Wake (4. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Schöne Aktion mal wieder!

Eine Frage: Muss dabei ein Mainboard ausgewählt werden oder darfs auch ohne sein (trotz roter Fehlermeldung)?
 Noch keine passende CPU+RAM vorhanden, da ich meinen DDR3 nicht wegwerfen wollte als mein MB+CPU nen Abgang gemacht haben und ich dementsprechend diese beiden Teile ausgetauscht habe .


----------



## Hellraiser2045 (4. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Kurz und knapp, ich habs einzig allein auf die Grafikkarte und Lüfter abgesehen. Bin mit meinem System atm zufrieden.

Derzeitges System:
Prozessor AMD Ryzen 7 1700X
Mainboard ASUS  Strix B350-F Gaming
Arbeitsspeicher 16GB Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4-3200
Festplatte(n) Samsung 850 EVO 250GB / 830 128GB
Grafikkarte Sapphire Radeon R9 390 Nitro inkl. Backplate
Netzteil be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 500W

Wunsch:
  AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock Slim (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (4. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



Wake schrieb:


> Eine Frage: Muss dabei ein Mainboard ausgewählt werden oder darfs auch ohne sein (trotz roter Fehlermeldung)?


Mainboard ist Pflicht!
Uns ist völlig klar, dass das nicht jedem gefallen wird, aber im Endeffekt bekommen Aufrüster deutlich mehr geboten als 2017, als man sich zwischen Mainboard und Grafikkarte entscheiden musste und auch nur je 3 Modelle zur Auswahl hatte. Wer damit gar nicht klarkommt, muss sich ja nicht bewerben. 

Wenn ihr aufgrund des Mainboard-Upgrades selbst noch CPU oder auch RAM aufrüsten möchtet, dann gebt das am besten gleich bei der Bewerbung an.


----------



## Wake (4. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Mainboard ist Pflicht!
> Uns ist völlig klar, dass das nicht jedem gefallen wird, aber im Endeffekt bekommen Aufrüster deutlich mehr geboten als 2017, als man sich zwischen Mainboard und Grafikkarte entscheiden musste und auch nur je 3 Modelle zur Auswahl hatte. Wer damit gar nicht klarkommt, muss sich ja nicht bewerben.
> 
> Wenn ihr aufgrund des Mainboard-Upgrades selbst noch CPU oder auch RAM aufrüsten möchtet, dann gebt das am besten gleich bei der Bewerbung an.



Alles klar, danke für die fixe Antwort!
Kommt eh passend für den Intel 8-Kerner dann .


----------



## ich558 (4. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

*Liebes PCGH- Team,*


oft habe ich in all den Jahren meiner Mitgliedschaft diese Aktion von Euch schon verfolgt aber noch nie mitgemacht, da mir mein System immer voll und ganz reichte. 
Nun wird es Zeit meine Chance mal zu nutzen um meinen Rechensklaven zu erneuern.

Mittlerweile gehe ich schon auf die 26 Jahre zu und durfte schon viele grandiose Games zocken. Von Gothic 1 über Need for Speed bis Battlefield 1 begeistern mich fast alle Genres.
Viele behaupten ja es kommt nur auf das Gameplay und kaum auf die Grafik. Nunja das ist bei mir fast umgedreht- manche Games zocke ich nur wegen der Bildpracht! 

Unterstütz hat mich dazu vor vielen Jahren die legendäre 8800 GTX- meine erste GPU! Für viele Jahre ein treuer Begleiter bis sie dem Pixeltod erlag und selbst Reanimationsversuche in Form von "backen" nicht mehr langfristig halfen.
Mit kleiner Träne im Auge folgten daraufhin in kurzen Abständen GTX 260, GTX 480, GTX 770, GTX 970 und bis zuletzt eine 980ti-alles als Gebrauchtkauf.
 Da ich aber seit 1 Jahr Elektrotechnik studieren und das Geld für etwas anderes benötigt wird, habe ich mich vor ca. einem Jahr von meiner 980ti getrennt und lege seitdem eine "Zwangspause" vom Zocken ein.

Um die aktuellen Kracher Games vernünftig in WHQD spielen zu können, wäre für mich eine 1070ti die perfekte GPU. Leider blieb mir der Genuss bisher verwehrt.
Mein alter i7 6700k hat zwar noch ordentlich Performance, wird aber natürlich verkauft und dem neuen Mainboard angepasst, sollte ich gewinnen 


Vielleicht ändert sich meine Situation mit eurer Hilfe? Schön wär es 




_*Mein Wunsch
*
_Intel-Mainboard: MSI X299 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (17 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce GTX 1070 Ti Gaming 8G (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 80 Punkte von 85 (5 Punkte übrig)_

*Aktuelles System

GPU: keine! (auf dem älteren Bild noch die 980ti verbaut)
CPU: i7 6700k @ 4,5 Ghz @ PCGH-Brocken
NT: BQ Straigt Power E8 500W
RAM: 16GB DDR3 1600
SSD: 512GB*_


----------



## Mottekus (4. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Prinzipiell reizt mich lediglich die Grafikkarte. Würde sogar meine derzeitige dann weiter zur Verfügung stellen für den Austausch. Alle anderen Komponenten sind für mich uninteressant.

Derzeitges System:
Prozessor Intel i7-8700k
Mainboard Gigabyte Aorus Ultra Gaming 1.0
Arbeitsspeicher 16GB Patriot Viper DDR4-3200
Festplatte(n) Samsung 960 EVO 256 Gb / Samsung 850 EVO 500GB / Samsung Spinpoint 1Tb
Grafikkarte Gigabyte Aorus 1080ti
Netzteil be quiet! Straight Power 11-CM 550W
Monitor: Dell u2515h

Wunsch:
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock Slim (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## KingNorman (4. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo,
nun ist es wieder soweit.
Ich mache bei dem Gewinnspiel mit, weil ich das Full-HD-Gezocke leid habe.
Was passt da in meinem PC besser rein als die neue RTX2080Ti, und natürlich gehört auch ein neuer Monitor dazu.

Die GTX 1070 von EVGA ist zwar ein Schmuckstück, aber für mehr als Full-HD? Fraglich.

Mein aktueller PC besteht aus einem i7-7700K auf einem Asus ROG Strix Z270F Gaming.
Gekühlt wird der Prozessor von einem Scythe Mugen 5 PCGH.
Ein paar Festplatten und eine Samsung SSD, 16Gb RAM und eine alte Creative Sound Blaster x-fi sind auch mit drin.
Befeuert wird das ganze von einem BitFenix Whisper M 650W.
Achso: Alles ist in einem Fractal Design Define R4 PCGH mit Seiten-Fenster drin.





Ich drücke mir die Daumen!!!


Meine Idealkombination:
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 82 Punkte von 85 (3 Punkte übrig)
Bitte wählen Sie noch ein AMD-Mainboard oder ein Intel-Mainboard


----------



## TJW65 (4. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH Team und Community,
aufgerüstet werden soll ein PC, welcher vor ca. einem Jahr ein Plattform Upgrade erhielt, jedoch wenig überraschend nun an anderen Stellen anfängt Alterserscheinungen zu zeigen.

Momentan verbaut sind:
-	Ein Acer N230HML als Monitor
-	Thermaltake Xaser 3
-	Gainward GTX 780 Phantom (GLH)
-	AMD Ryzen 5 1600 @ Wraith spire Kühler
-	ASUS ROG Strix B350 Gaming-F
-     2X DDR4  Ballistix Sport 2400Mhz 8GB 
-     Corsair CX 600 Watt
-     1TB  Western Digital Blue HDD
-     120 GB Sandisk SSD Plus

Die ausgewählten Komponenten zum Aufrüsten wären:
AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 83 Punkte von 85 (2 Punkte übrig)

Und wofür das Ganze?
Verwendet werden würden die neuen Komponenten, um endlich in den Genuss von 144Hz und WQHD zu kommen.

Da mein jetziger Monitor, ein sieben Jahre altes Full HD TN-Panel mit starkem Backlight bleeding, schlechtem schwarzwerten, 60 Hz, keinem Free- oder G-Sync und Spulenfiepen des Netzteils keine wirkliche Freude mehr bereitet, würde ich diesen gerne in Rente schicken. Lösen würde diese Probleme dann der neue auf meinem Schreibtisch, welcher eine geringere Reaktionszeit, eine höhere PPI Zahl, ein schmaleren Rand uvm. hätte.
 Überhaupt erst die zum neuen Monitor passenden 144Hz in WQHD ermöglichen würde die neue Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC, welche dann meine fünf Jahre alte GTX 780 ablösen würde, da diese mit ihren 3 GB VRAM in meinen Spielen inzwischen überquillt, und auch die rechenleistung ihrem Alter entspricht. Ebenfalls neugierig wäre ich auch auf die DLSS und Ratracing Funktionen der neuen Karte. 
Platziert werden würde die RTX 2080 Duke dann zusammen mit einem später von mir finanzierten AMD Ryzen 7 2700X auf dem MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon, welches kleine nützliche Verbesserungen wie USB Typ C, Precision Boost Overdrive und Store MI bieten würde.
Kühlen würde die CPU dann der Dark rock pro 4, welcher mir eine zum Dark Base 700 passende Optik sowie eine leise und starke Kühlung, bieten würde. Platziert würden die neuen Komponenten dann, wie bereits erwähnt im Be Quiet Dark Base 700, da mein inzwischen ebenfalls ca. 7 Jahre altes Thermaltake Xaser 3 mir keine wirklich nutzbaren Frontanschlüsse (USB 1.0 und Firewire), keine Kabelmanagementmöglichkeiten und (da dieser abgebrochen ist) auch keinen wirklichen Anschalter bietet. Hinzukommt, dass die noch originalen 80 mm Lüfter inzwischen rattern und schleifen.

Mein derzeitiges Mainboard würde zusammen mit meiner GTX 780 und später meinem Ryzen 5 1600 , an meinen Vater weitergehen, um seinen Ivy Bride Prozessor und seine "aktuelle" GT 545 zu ersetzen, und auch ihm eine Grundlage für ein neues System zur Verfügung zu stellen, sodass er nur noch ein Netzteil und Arbeitsspeicher kaufen müsste.
Allen anderen Teilnehmern wünsche ich ebenfalls viel glück.

MFG
TJW65


----------



## Schattenschrauber (4. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Guten Tag ,

ich habe seit einiger Zeit das Thema aufrüsten im Sinn, doch wegen großer Renovierungsarbeiten keine Zeit und Geld dafür. Ich hoffe dies hier wird vielleicht ein Startschuss dafür.

MD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 82 Punkte von 85 (3 Punkte übrig)

Momentanes System:

Intel Core i7-6700K, ASUS Maximus VII Hero, Noctua NH-D15, Corsair Vengeance DDR4-3200 16GB, ASUS Geforce GTX580 Direct Cu2 1,5GB, Samsung SSD 830 256 GB, Samsung 840 Pro 256GB, Plextor PX-128M5Pro, Toshiba DT01ACA300  3TB, Be quiet! Dark Power Pro P11 750W, Be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev.2, Windows 7 Pro, ASUS ROG PG279Q

Mit meiner Auswahl könnte ich wieder auf ein AMD System umsteigen (bin AMD-Fanboy). Ich würde also noch einen AMD Ryzen 7 2700X dazu kaufen. Vor allem mit der neuen Grafikkarte, könnte ich endlich wieder mein Lieblingsspiel "The Witcher 3" auf WQHD geniessen (hatte mal eine GTX 980Ti). Das Netzteil und die Lüfter wären fürs Modding des Systems. Der Monitor wäre zur besseren Überwachung beim Übertakten (während Spielebenchmarks).

Vielen lieben Dank für diese tolle Aktion!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mcproprot (4. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Im Grunde reizt mich die GPU am meisten. Alles andere ist schon sehr gut.

Derzeitiges System:
Prozessor: i7-8700k
Mainboard: Z370 Aorus Gaming 7 
Ram: 32GB G.Skill Trident Z RGB DDR4-3200 CL 16
GPU: KFA2 GeForce GTX 1070 Ti EX
Festplatten: Samsung SSD Evo 840 250GB, CRUCIAL BX200 240GB, WD 1TB, Seasonic 2TB, Hitachi 750GB
Netzteil: CORSAIR RM750x 750W

Wunsch PC:
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)


----------



## Chicago (4. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

So, habe fertig!

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX Vega 64 Air Boost 8G OC (27 Punkte)

Gesamt: 69 Punkte von 85 (16 Punkte übrig)

Jetziges System:

CPU: AMD Ryzen 5 1600
Mainboard: ASRock AB350M Pro 4
Arbeitsspeicher: 2x Crucial Ballistix Sport LT Grau 8GB 2400MHz
CPU-Kühler: Noctua NH-C12P
Grafikkarte: ASUS Radeon RX 580 ROG Strix T8G
Netzteil: CoolerMaster G450M
Gehäuse: Thermaltake Urban S31
Lüfter: Vorne: 1x Thermaltake 120mm, Hinten: 1x Thermaltake 120mm, Oben 2x Enermax T.B. Silence 140mm
Monitor: AOC G2460V (24", 1920x1080 @ 75Hz, FreeSync)
Festplatten: Samsung 160GB / WD 640GB (beides mit Magnetscheiben)

Tja, das solls wohl gewesen sein. Mal schaun was bei rum kommt.

Viel Glück an alle Teilnehmer!

MfG Chicago

PS: Rechner sieht verstaubter aus wie er ist!

Edit: Nachtrag


----------



## berlinerchaot (4. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo.
tolle Aktion! Bewerbe mich dann auch mal 
Hab mir vor nicht allzu langer Zeit hier im Forum ein System zusammenstellen lassen und bin auch äußerst zufrieden damit! Danke nochmal 
Ist das erste Mal gewesen das ich, für meine Verhältnisse, soviel Geld in die Hand genommen habe um sowas auf die Beine zu stellen. Habe jetzt Blut geleckt..... hehe...
Besitze jetzt auch seit neuesten einen WQHD Monitor und habe gemerkt das meine GPU teilweise limitiert. Würde gerne in den neuen AAA-Titeln auf Ultra in der Auflösung spielen.
Hier erstmal mein aktuelles System:
AMD Ryzen 2600X
ASROCK X470 Master SLI
8GB MSI Radeon RX 580 Armor 8G OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)
550 Watt Seasonic FOCUS Plus Modular 80+ Gold
16GB G.Skill Aegis DDR4-3000 DIMM CL16 Dual Kit
500GB Crucial MX500 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s 3D-NAND TLC (CT500MX500SSD1)
Cooler Master MasterBox Pro 5 RGB mit Sichtfenster Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz
Acer KG271Ubmiippx - 69 cm (27 Zoll), LED, AMD FreeSync, 1 ms, WQHD-Auflösung, 2x DisplayPort (leider TN-Panell)

Und das habe ich mir ausgesucht:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)  
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX Vega 64 Air Boost 8G OC (27 Punkte)

Gesamt: 58 Punkte von 85 (27 Punkte übrig)

Bin mit meinem Mainboard eigentlich zufrieden, musste man ja aber auswählen. Mein Netzteil müsste ausreichen,  Lüfter, da meine mitgelieferten vom Gehäuse doch sehr laut sind.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hannesjooo (4. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Mein momentanes System:
Prozessor: AMD R5 1600
Ram: 16gb DDR4
Mainboard: Asus B350+
GPU: Inno3D 1070
HDD: Seagate 2TB,
Netzteil:  600W Sharkoon
Alle Teile die man auswählen könnte sind deutlich besser als meine aber diese hätte ich gerne:
AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 601 Window Silver (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Wake (4. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Servus PCGH,
nachdem Runde 1 nicht geklappt hat, auf in Runde 2!

Viel hat sich ja seitdem nicht getan: 
MB+CPU sind mittlerweile getauscht und eine kleine Grafikkarte wurde wieder angeschafft um u. A. wieder der Souls-Sucht zu frönen.
NT wurde gegen höherwertigeres gewechselt um eine weitere Fehlerquelle auszuschließen und ein déjà vu zu vermeiden.
Der Monitor lebt wundersamerweise auch noch (naja - eher 15% Erfolgsquote beim Einschalten mittlerweile, Tendenz sinkend  ).
_Edit: Zu früh gefreut, ließ sich heute früh partout nicht mehr einschalten. Musste eine Playstation via HDMI anhängen, dann ging es...nächste Woche kommt das Teil auf den Bauhof und höherauflösiger Ersatz wird geliefert! Dazu kommt auch das permanente Spulenpfeifen solange Strom anliegt, egal ob auf aus, standby oder an ._


Leistung kann man ja nie genug haben, hier ist meine Bewerbung um an Pimp my PC 2018 teilzunehmen:

*Aktuelles System:*
Prozessor: Intel Core i7-3770K*
*Mainboard: ASRock Z77 Extreme4
Arbeitsspeicher: Corsair 16GB DDR3-2000 CL9 (2x CMX8GX3M2A2000C9)
Grafikkarte: Zotac 1060 6GB AMP!
Kühler: Noctua NH-D14
Festplatten: Samsung 850 Pro 1 TB SSD + Western Digital Red WD60EFRX-68MYMN1 6TB HDD
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 750W
Gehäuse: NZXT original Phantom white
Monitor: (ASUS VG236HE  ✝️) _Edit: ASUS PG27VQ_ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*PCGH PmPC 2018-Aufrüstoptionen:
*  Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)
Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)


*Begründung:*
Intel-Mainboard: Neue Plattform muss immer noch her, dem Z370 wird dann ein 8-Kerner und 32GB DDR4-4000 RAM beigestellt (bin zwar sehr frugal im Aufrüsten was die Zeiträume angeht, aber wenn schon dann ordentlich  ).
CPU-Kühler: Wird für die bisherige Plattform (welche dann an die Verwandschaft geht) verwendet werden, da ich bereits einen großen Kühler habe.
Lüfter-Set: Die Noctua sind noch alle original von 2011-2013 (iirc) und 1-2 fangen mittlerweile schon an Nebengeräusche aufzuweisen.
Monitor: Jaa, ein Monitor! Der funktioniert! Den man mit einmal drücken einschalten kann!  _Edit: Multimonitor wär auch net schlecht!_
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: Muss man wohl nicht viele Worte darüber verlieren - stolze Leistung, stolzer Preis! Wenn dein ganzes Leben vor deinen Augen aufblitzt, wie viel davon möchtest du ohne ray tracing gehabt haben? 

Ich würde mich sehr über eine Teilnahme freuen!

Gruß,
Wake


----------



## chiquita (4. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Uhh das kommt ganz gelegen 

Begründung:
Mich reizt am meisten die GPU. Aber die Tatsache dass ich gerne auf Zen 2 in kommender Zeit umsteigen würde, wenn denn die neue Generation von AMD kommt macht mich mit eurem Mainboard ganz verlegen, da Abwärtskompatibel, zudem würde ich mich über einen 144Hz Monitor mit Freesync freuen  ,mein Aktueller hat nur 75Hz mit einer nicht allzu guten Freesync Spanne ..  Zudem würden auch die Lüfter gelegen kommen, auf meinem Mora 3 Core sind bisher nur 3 vorhanden die auch leise sind, die anderen 3 schleifenden Arctic F12 würde ich gegen die Bequiet tauschen und mich über die Stille freuen 
BTW: GPU, Netzteil sowie Lüfter und Monitor würde ich sofort austauschen, der MB wechsel würde dann nächstes Jahr stattfinden, wenn die neue Zen Generation kommt und zudem die Arbeitsspeicher Preise noch etwas sinken, zudem muss auch ein neuer Kühlblock für die CPU her und das geht auch etwas ins Budget^^

Aktuell: 
CPU: i7-3770K @4,4 GHz
MB: Asrock Z77 Extreme 4
RAM: 16 GB Corsair Vengence 1600 MHz
Kühler: Heatkiller 4 Pro.
GPU: Asus Strix RX 480 mit Wasserkühlblock ( Der ist zum Glück Universell und könnte schnell auf die Vega 64 umgesattelt werden  ) 
Netzteil: BeQuiet E9 480 Watt ( 6 Jahre sind ziemlich lange für ein Netzeil )
SSDs: 1*Samsung EVO 850 und EVO 860 mit Raid 0 Verbund ( Die WD Black ist außen vor und nicht angesteckt, weil sie sonst die WaKü dominieren würde von der Laustärke her ) 
Gehäuse: Nanoxia Deep Silence One 
Monitor:  HP Omen 32"  ( Tausche ich liebend gerne gegen ein 27" Modell mit Besserer Wiederholfrequenz, zudem freut sich mein Bruder sicherlich über einen 32"er für seine Bildbearbeitungsprogramme^^ )

Wunschteile:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX Vega 64 Air Boost 8G OC (27 Punkte)

Gesamt: 73 Punkte von 85 (12 Punkte übrig)


Würde mich sehr freuen und ein Ausführliches Umbau Protokoll mit Bildern etc. liefern.

Viele Grüße Chiquita 

Anbei noch ein Bild von meinem PC und dem Radiator mit übrigens Selbstgedruckter Halterung für die Lüfter und Standfüßen


----------



## FlieGie (4. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team, 

ich habe mir als Upgrade folgende Komponenten ausgesucht:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein bisheriges System besteht aus:

AMD 2600X mit Mugen4 PCGH Edition
MSI X470 Gaming M7 
16 GB DDR4 3600 RGB von Patriot
MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G
Netzteil ist ein Be Quiet Straight Power 11 550 Watt  
Gehäuse Be Quiet Dark Base 700
Samsung 970 Evo 500 GB + Crucial M550 512 GB
Monitor EIZO FS2333

Ach ja, dass MSI B450 würde ich für einen zweiten Rechner nehmen, sobald AMD nächstes Jahr die nächste CPU Generation bringt. Somit werden dann sogar zwei PC´s gepimt. Bei 4 Personen genügt ein Rechner schon lange nicht mehr.
Mein bisheriges System wurde zuletzt vor 4 Wochen überarbeitet.


----------



## Mischa1491 (4. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH Team, 

ich möchte schon länger meinen etwas in die Jahre gekommenen Rechner aufrüsten. Hierbei habe ich ein Auge auf die neue Intel i9er Serie geworfen, die wohl im Oktober erscheint. 
Hierfür fehlt mir nur noch ein passendes Mainboard und da kommt ihr ins Spiel. Außerdem soll neuer RAM und ein M.2 SSD (Samsung 970 EVO) rein.
Weiterhin habe ich zurzeit meine GTX970 im SLI laufen. Viele Spiele stellen den SLI Support immer mehr ein, daher wäre auch hier etwas neues an der Reihe. Der Rest sollte bei mir noch funktionieren. 

Meine aktuelle Config: 

Prozessor: Intel Core i5 3570K
Mainboard: ASRock Z77 Extreme 6
GPU: 2x Gigabyte GTX 970 Windforce G1 Gaming (SLI)
SSD: Samsung 840 Pro 250 Gb
HDD: Samsung 1TB und WD 3 TB
Netzteil: Be quiet! Pure Power CM BQT L8-CM-730W
Gehäuse: Cooler Master HAF Big Tower
RAM: 16GB Corsair vengeance ddr3
CPU Kühler: Antec H20

Mein Wunsch:

Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## DankerNoodle (4. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

zunächst einmal tolle Aktion von euch und viel Dank an die Sponsoren, die das hier erst möglich machen.

Ich würde gerne gewinnen, da ich meinem Bruder gerne meinen jetzigen Rechner schenken möchte (sofern ich gewinne ), da sich seiner bereits vor einem Jahr verabschiedet hat. Seither haben wir nicht mehr zusammen gezockt und das fehlt mir.

Dennoch wünsche ich auch  allen anderen Teilnehmern viel Glück.

Gewünschten Komponenten:
Intel-Mainboard: MSI X299 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)

Aktuelle Komponenten: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mainboard: MSI Z97 Gaming 5
CPU-Kühler: EVGA CLC 120 mit 2 be quiet! SILENT WINGS 3 high-speed
Gehäuse: NZXT Phantom 410
Monitor: Samsung SA27A750D
CPU: i7 4790
RAM: 32GB DDR3 1866MHz von HyperX
GPU: Zotac GTX 1080 amp! EXTREME
PSU: EVGA Supernova 750 G3
SSD: Samsung 120GB, Samsung 500GB
HDD: WD Blue 1TB, WD Black 2TB


----------



## WeeFilly (4. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallöle, vor lauter Erregung ganz vergessen: erst einmal vielen Dank für so ein tolles und kreatives Gewinnspiel!  I like.

Ich möchte eigentlich seit ca. einem Jahr aufrüsten, hatte bis vor zwei Wochen noch eine GTX 980, habe dann aber schlapp gemacht und mir eine GTX 1070 eingebaut.

Dennoch, mit einer RTX 2080 könnte ich dann sogar endlich mal 4K wagen, da müsste ich dann noch einen neuen Monitor zu besorgen, aber da wäre dann ja Budget für übrig, im Gewinnfall. 

Ebenso plane ich bald meinen Prozessor (und somit auch MoBo und RAM...) zu ersetzen. Insofern wären das Motherboard von MSI sowie der Dark Rock Pro 4 echt super! Auf den schiele ich eh schon (beim derzeitigen Kühler habe ich doch am falschen Ende gespart). ^^
Aufgrund der eher enttäuschenden sog. "9. Generation" von Intel wird es halt AMD werden! 

Das ganze dann in ein schickes, leises neues Gehäuse... 

Der Monitor würde dann einen tollen Zweitmonitor zu meinem neuen 4K Bildschirm abgeben. Oder mal sehen, die hohe Hertz-Zahl reicht mir vielleicht auch schon. Kenne ja bisher nur Full HD & 60 Hz. 

Wunschteile:


AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 83 Punkte von 85 (2 Punkte übrig)



Derzeitiges System:
Gehäuse: Corsair Carbide 200R
Motherboard: MSI Z97 PC-Mate
CPU: Intel Core i7-4790
GPU: NVIDIA GTX 1070, Zotac AMP Extreme
RAM: 16GB Corsair Vengeance DDR3
SSDs: 128GB Samsung 850 Pro und 500GB Samsung 850 EVO
HDD: 2TB Toshiba Desktop Series
PSU: 550W - Corsair CS Series Modular
CPU-Kühler: Deepcool Gammaxx 300
Bildschirm: Eizo FS2434-BK

P.S.
Staubig... aber naja.


----------



## Shaddix1 (4. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo Liebes PCGH Team,


ich würde einen neuen PC benötigen, da ich mich andernfalls den ganzen Tag mit meiner Frau unterhalten müssten. 
Ich hoffe Sie verstehen meine Situation, ich dachte mir "vielleicht gewinne ich auch mal was".

Ich kann im Grunde alles ganz gut gebrauchen, ein neuer Monitor, Gehäuse und Mainboard, sowie CPU wären natürlich ein Traum, den mein Gehäuse leidet an Asphaltausschlag, zumindest ist es verbeult angekommen.


Momentane konfiguration:

Operating System
	Windows 10 Pro 64-bit

CPU
	Intel Core i5 4670 @ 3.40GHz	43 °C
	Haswell 22nm Technology

PSU
Corsair Vengeance 650M 

RAM
	8,00GB Dual-Channel DDR3 @ 798MHz (11-11-11-28)

Motherboard
	ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. MAXIMUS VI HERO (SOCKET 1150)

Graphics
	W2261 (1920x1080@59Hz)
	SMBX2235 (1920x1080@60Hz)
	2047MB NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1060 6GB (ASUStek Computer Inc)	30 °C

Storage
	119GB Samsung SSD 840 PRO Series (SATA (SSD))	31 °C
	931GB SAMSUNG HD103SJ (SATA )	32 °C

Optical Drives
	PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-216D


Wunschsystem
Intel-Mainboard: MSI X299 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX Vega 64 Air Boost 8G OC (27 Punkte)

Gesamt: 82 Punkte von 85 (3 Punkte übrig)


Mit bestem Gruß

Lukas


----------



## tschanga (4. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Sehr schön das pcgh vor Weihnachten wieder Geschenke verteilt XD

Derzeitiges System:

Prozessor: Intel i5 2500k
Mainboard: nen Asus Board
Ram: 8 gb DDr3
Cpu Kühler: angepasste raitijntek all in one
Grafikkarte: saphire R9 290@4gb
Festplatte: 2x 500gb Western digital
SSD: Crucicle 300 mit 500gb

Wunsch System:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)


----------



## laburrito (4. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Derzeitiges System:

AMD FX8320E + Arctic Freezer Xtreme Rev.2
2x4GB DDR3 1600 von Corsair
Asus M5A97
XFX Radeon R9 380X 4GB
Samsung 850 Evo 500GB + Western Digital WD30 (3TB)
CS750M von Corsair
Verbaut im Fractal Design R6 Blackout

Festplatten und Gehäuse waren das letzte Upgrade. Mainboard ist fast 7 Jahre alt und hält im OC die Spannungen nicht mehr stabil, weshalb ich mein Grundsystem gern mit einen Ryzen 2700 und 16GB RAM auf den neuesten Stand bringen möchte. Eine PCI Soundkarte wäre auch nicht verkehrt, da der Onboard Sound nicht immer das Gelbe vom Ei ist und eine neue Surround Anlage in Überlegung ist.
Die Radeon empfinde ich noch als ausreichend, darf aber gern durch etwas höherwertigeres ersetzt werden. Derzeit wird sie aber in vielen Games vom restlichen System ausgebremst (Bsp. BF1 Online), zumindest empfinde ich es so.


Hier meine Wunschteile:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce GTX 1070 Ti Gaming 8G (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 85 (35 Punkte übrig)

Zu den Wunschteilen würde sich natürlich noch der Ryzen 2700 samt den 16GB RAM dazu gesellen. Beim RAM Takt langen mir Frequenzen bis maximal 3000Mhz, da ich bei maximal 60FPS zocken möchte.

Wäre echt stark der Möhre mal wieder bisschen Bumms zu gönnen


----------



## Hardy42 (4. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hey,

das ganze ist nicht für mich, sondern für nen Kumpel der sich ne Aufrüstung wünscht aber momentan keine Kohle hat.
CPU wird er am Ende selbst austauschen.

Vorhanden
Sapphire Tri-X R9 290 OC
Intel i5-4670
BitFenix Shinobi
LG Flatron IPS235P-BN
PurePower L8 500W
Asrock B85 Pro4
Random DvD Brenner



Wunschliste:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 82 Punkte von 85 (3 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Der_Schnueffler149 (4. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Coole Aktion 

Wunschkomponenten:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk (5 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10 600 Watt CM (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)

Zurzeit Vorhanden:

I7 8086K
Z370 MSI Gaming M5
16Gb G.Skill Aegis 3000 Mhz
beQuiet Dark Rock 4
Gigabyte GTX 1080 Ti Gaming OC 11G
Crucial MMX 500 1Tb
Seagate 1 Tb HDD
beQuiet DarkBase 600
beQuiet PureWings 2 140mm 2x / 120mm 1x
Netzeil 650 Watt (Aufkleber ist ab Hersteller nicht mehr festellbar)
Samsung KS 7090 55"


----------



## Syluxs (4. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo und danke für diese nice Aktion 

Aktuelle Konfiguration:
Gehäuse: Phantek Enthoo Pro M
Netzteil: OCZ ModXStream Pro 700W
Mainboard: ASRock P67 Pro3
CPU: Intel Core i5-2500k
Grafikkarte: Point Of View GeForce GTX 570
RAM: 8GB DDR3-1333
CPU Kühler: Thermaltake Contaq 39
Festplatten: Samsung SSD 840 EVO 120 GB
                           OCZ Agility 3 SSD 60 GB
                           WD Caviar Blue HDD 500 GB 

Ausgewählte Kompontenten:
Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX Vega 64 Air Boost 8G OC (27 Punkte)

Gesamt: 74 Punkte von 85 (11 Punkte übrig)

Ich wollte eigentlich schon längst meinen Gaming-PC aufrüsten, da vor allem die Grafikkarte und die CPU schon ziemlich in die Jahre gekommen sind. Leider fehlten mir als Student dazu bis jetzt die Mittel.
Bei der Auswahl der Aufrüstteile hab ich mich in erster Linie auf bestmögliche Gaming-Perfomance fokussiert. Allerdings habe ich auch meine persönlichen Vorlieben mit einfließen lassen. 
Bei der Plattform habe ich mich für Intels Z370 entschieden, das diese im Vergleich zu AMD etwas besser für Gaming optimiert ist; außerdem könnte ich meinen CPU-Kühler wahrscheinlich weiter benutzen. Das Z370 Mainboard würde ich, falls ich gewinnen sollte, wohl mit einer passenden Intel-CPU (z. B. dem i5-8600k) und etwas DDR4-RAM bestücken. Ich hab bereits Geld für eine neue Grafikkarte angespart, was ich in diesem Fall für diese Komponenten nutzen würde. 
Bei der Grafikkarte habe ich mich für eine Vega entschieden, weil ich gerne AMD inkl. FreeSync nutze und dabei die maximale Performance wollte. Meine vorherige Grafikkarte war eine Radeon R9 290, die leider kurz nach Ende der Gewährleistung den Geist aufgegeben hat und dann provisorisch durch meine alte GTX 570 ersetzt wurde. 
Um die Vega nutzen zu können bräuchte ich auch ein stärkeres Netzteil, da mein jetziges nur maximal 275W an die Grafikkarte geben kann und außerdem auch schon 7 Jahre alt ist. Daher habe ich mich für das mächtige be quiet! Netzteil mit 1000W entschieden. Zur Vega passt dann auch der 27 Zoll Monitor mit FreeSync. Als Letztes habe ich dann noch die Silent Wings 3 Lüfter ausgewählt, da eine starke und leise Gehäusebelüftung immer gut ist, gerade wenn man sehr stromhungrige Komponenten wie die Vega 64 verbaut hat.


----------



## Slezer (4. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Wunschkonfiguration:

Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce GTX 1070 Ti Gaming 8G (21 Punkte)


Gesamt: 66 Punkte von 85 (19 Punkte übrig)

Ich habe die Punkte nicht extra ausgereizt sondern nur das genommen was ich auch wirklich selber kaufen würde. Dazu würde ich mir den 8700k und natürlich ddr4 RAM kaufen damit ich direkt loslegen kann.

Derzeitiges System:

Intel i7-4770k
Asrock Z97 anniversary
16GB DDR 
GTX 970
Be Quiet Pure Power 430W

Das "neue" System wäre für mich ein Bomben upgrade. ICH würde mich riesig freuen  Bild kommt gleich über das Handy denn damit hab ich die Bilder gemacht.



Vielen Dank für die Chance!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TomThomer (4. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Servus zusammen,

um mein, in die Jahre gekommenes Set, von der Steinzeit über die Eisenzeit in die Neuzeit zu transferieren, lasse ich euch in mein Antiquariat blicken :

CPU: AMD Phenom II 965 + Scythe Mugen Kühler (2010)
GPU: Sapphire HD5870 1GB (2010)
SSD: Samsung 840 Pro 256 GB (Aufrüstung 10/2013)
HDD: 1TB (2010)
MB: Budget Board, kein USB3.0/1 (---), kein SATA3 (---) (2010)
RAM: 8 GB (2010)
Bildschirm: Samsung SyncMaster P2450H (2011)
Gehäuse: Schwarz (Alter ca. 15 Jahre)
Netzteil: Budget (2011)

Das System wurde Anno 2010 angeschafft und vollführt seinen Dienst, je nach Anwendung, zur akzeptablen Zufriedenheit.

Aktuelle Spiele sind mit dieser Hardware nur bedingt zu genießen und gerät bei Spielen wie City Skylines (ich weiß, ist auch schon älter) bereits die Grenzen des erträglichen Spieleflusses.

Der Genuss älterer Spiele wie AOE1+2+Definitve, Left4Dead2, WC3TFT und Starcraft 2 ist aber ein Genuss.

Gerne würde ich an dieser Verlosung teilnehmen und mein Antiquariat, um meine bisherige Rechen-Mühle zu erleichtern. 

Da bei diesem System nicht mehr viel zu retten ist, würde ich folgendes wählen, falls ich gewinnen würde:

MB: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
GPU: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte) 
Bildschirm: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)

Summa sumarum wären dies dann 83 Punkte.

Zusätzlich würde ich für dieses neue Set einen bulligen AMD-Prozessor (2700X?), Arbeitsspeicher (min. 16 GB) ein energiesparendes Netzteil (Silver/Gold/Platin), sowie eine HDD (WD Blue 2TB) sowie eine neue SSD (wahrscheinlich wieder Samsung, mit ca. 500 GB) anschaffen.

Vielen Dank für diese Verlosung. 

Ich drücke allen Teilnehmern die Daumen.

Viele Grüße
TomThomer

Das wars mit den Geschichten aus der Antiquitäten-Gruft 

Update:

Hallo zusammen,

meine Freundin hat beschlossen sich der Bewerbung anzuschließen, da sie auch täglich mit dem PC leben und arbeiten muss.

Anbei hat sie einen Comic erstellt, welcher unser Dilemma, aber auch die Lösung dazu beschreibt 

Ich hoffe der Comic gefällt euch und dass ihr unser alltägliches Problem verstehen könnt!

Viele Grüße
Alexandra und Thomas

Comic:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bilder des PCs:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für die Nostalgiker unter euch habe ich mein aller erstes PCG-Heft (für PCGH war ich damals noch etwas zu jung ) aus dem Schrank geholt. Das musste ich damals noch mit D-Mark bezahlen ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier die Kopie aus dem Textfenster:
AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 83 Punkte von 85 (2 Punkte übrig)


----------



## GamerX (4. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Mein derzeitiger PC:
Monitor: iiyama ProLite E2607WS
Gehäuse: Silverstone TJ10
CPU: Intel Core i7 3770k (eine zum neuen Motherboard passende CPU würde ich selber kaufen, falls ich gewinnen sollte)
CPU-Kühler: Alpenföhn Groß Clockner
Mainboard: Asus P8Z77 v-Deluxe
RAM: 4 x Corsair Vengeance 4GB DDR3-1600 (zum neuen Motherboard passenden Arbeitsspeicher würde ich selber kaufen, falls ich gewinnen sollte)
GPU: EVGA GTX 780 Ti SC
Festplatten: 1x OCZ Vertex 4 256GB, 1x Samsung 850 EVO 1TB, 2x WD 1TB 7200rpm
PSU: Enermax Modu 82+ 625W (wird demnächst durch ein bereits gekauftes Enermax MaxTytan 800W Netzteil ersetzt)




Meine Wunsch-Komponenten:
Intel-Mainboard: MSI B360 Gaming Plus (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)


Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)


Den PC habe ich im August 2009 gebaut und zwischenzeitlich immer mal wieder aufgerüstet. Da ich vorhatte, mir demnächst einen Monitor mit höherer Auflösung und/oder Framerate zuzulegen, ist meine 780ti mit ihren 3GB VRAM leider nichtmehr zeitgemäß. Deshalb ist mir beim Upgrade eine besonders leisstungsstarke GPU am wichtigsten, gefolgt von einem dazu passenden Monitor. 


MfG,
GamerX





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skullspider (4. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hi zusammen, die Aktion kommt  gerade richtig für mein geplantes Aufrüstprojekt . 

Mein jetziges System hat sich die Rente nach 7 Jahren redlich verdient (GPU und SSD 4 Jahre )

Intel Core i5 2500k
Asus P8 Z77 LE PLUS
16 GB GEIL Evo Veloce
Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming
Samsung 850 Pro
550 W Thermaltake Smart SE 
Silent Wings 3 

Mein Geplantes Setup wird auf einem AMD Ryzen 2700X aufbauen. Die restlichen Komponenten beobachte ich gerade fleissig. Mit der Aktion könnte ich mir die sehr kostenintensive GPU sparen und somit bei anderen Komponenten ein paar Leistungsstufen höher gehen .  Geplant waren 16-32GB Gskill Flare X 3200 - AOC AG322QC4 Monitor - Die weiteren Komponenten mache ich vom Ausgang der Aktion abhängig. Wenn es einen anderen Glücklichen trifft, wird es wohl eine GTX 1080ti werden, wenn sich die Preise beruhigen. Bin gerade dabei meine Wohnung zu renovieren, da ist leider nicht mehr drinne ;D


Meine Auswahl:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk (5 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10 600 Watt CM (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)


Drücke allen die Daumen 
Danke und Bye


----------



## DaFilder (4. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hi,

bis jetzt hab ich immer schön nur mitgelesen 
Werde einfach mal mein Glück versuchen da mein Rechner schon ein wenig in die Jahre gekommen ist.


Mein momentanes System:
Prozessor: Intel Xeon X5650 @4,2 Ghz
Ram: 24 GB DDR3 @1507
Mainboard: Rampage II Extreme
GPU: Zotac 1080 Ti ca. 10 Monate alt
HDD: 1. 840 EVO 250 GB, 2. 960 EVO 250 GB
Netzteil: 650W Sharkoon ca. 1 Jahr alt
Monitor: Asus ROG PG348
Gehäuse: Thermaltake T81




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diese Teile habe ich gewählt zum aufrüsten:
AMD-Mainboard: MSI X399 MEG Creation (24 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Keins da ich mit meinem noch lange auskomme.
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig) 

Was würde ich damit machen:

Den Monitor würde ich an meine Frau weiter geben da ihr Monitor schon 8 Jahre auf dem Buckel hat  Die RTX 2080 würde ich verkaufen und mir eine zweite
1080 Ti zulegen um ein SLI System aufzubauen daher auch das etwas größere Netzteil in meiner Auswahl. Auf das Mainboard würde ich mir dann noch einen
Threadripper setzen und ihm 32 GB Speicher zur Seite stellen. Das System würde dann wieder ein paar Jahre laufen bis es sich lohnen würde zu den RTXés aufzurüsten.

Grüße
FiL


----------



## dok81 (4. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Werte PCGH Team,
ich möchte mich bei dieser tollen Aktion bewerben, obwohl (wie ihr unten sehen könnt) mein PC mehr oder weniger genug Leistung hat. Das Problem heutzutage ist Spielen in 4K, das so viel Leistung braucht, dass die eingebaute Hardware oft am Limit ist.

Die folgende Komponenten sind verbaut:
CPU: i7-8700K 
MB: Asus Rog Strix Z370-F Gaming 
RAM: 16 GB DDR4-3000 Corsair Vengence 
Kühler: Corsair H60
GPU: Asus Rog Strix GTX 1080Ti  Gaming11Gb
Netzteil: BeQuiet Straight Power 10CM 600 Watt
SSD: Samsung EVO 850 500Gb
HDD: 2 Tb WD Red
Gehäuse: Fractal Define R5 
Monitor: Samsung U28E590D

Die Wunschkomponenten wäre dann:

Intel Mainboard: MSI B360 Gaming Plus (5 Punkte) - das ist ja Pflicht, obwohl ja ehrlich gesagt ich das nicht brauche
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set:  be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 x 140) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI GeForce  RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte) - Das wäre für mich wichtigstes Teil!

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)
Die ausgewählte Teile würde ich gern selber einbauen, da ich daran auch Spaß habe.  

Ich würde mich sehr freuen, einer von 4 Glücklichen Gewinner zu sein! Trotztdem wünsche ich allen Viel Glück!
Vielen Dank


----------



## Playboxking (4. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team,
mein aktuelles System begleitet mich seit 2012, und erweist mir noch heute treue Dienste. Auch wenn in den letzten Jahren die Grafikregler in neueren Spielen immer weiter nach links wanderten hat sich mein System subjektiv doch sehr jung gehalten. Und da mir im Studium das Geld auch nicht mehr so locker sitzt wie damals in der Ausbildung hab ich in letzter Zeit von einem Hadwareupgrade nur träumen können, sodass ich nicht widerstehen kann, mich hier zu bewerben:

Mein Aktuelles System:
Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon HD7970GHz Lightning
Mainboard: MSI Z77 mpower
CPU: Intel Core i5 3570K
RAM: Corsair Vengeance 16GB DDR3
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock 2
Gehäuse: LianLi PC7-FN
Monitor: ASUS VH242H (24Zoll 1080p 60Hz (schon 8 Jahre alt))
SSD: Samsung 830 256GB + diverese HDD
Netzteil: Corsair RM850 (Hatte einige Zeit lang ein CF aus 2x 7970 verbaut)

Mein (Wunsch-)Upgrade-Pfad:
  AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 83 Punkte von 85 (2 Punkte übrig)


----------



## TestudoImprobis (4. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo,

mein aktueller PC:
Mainboard: MSI Z87-G45 Gaming
CPU: Intel Xeon E3-1230v3
CPU-Kühler: Alpenföhn Brocken 2
RAM: Crucial Ballistix 16GB 
Grafikkarte: Gainward GTX 1070
SSD: Samsung EVO 850 500GB; ??? 250GB
HDD: Seagate 2TB
Netzteil: beQuiet Straight Power 480W
Gehäuse: Fractal Design R4 Window
Monitore: Dell U3415W; Dell U2414H




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ausgewählte Produkte
Intel-Mainboard: MSI B360 Gaming Plus (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Resox (4. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Heyho,

ich würde mich freuen wenn mein PC aufgerüstet wird. Mittlerweile 4 Jahre alt, und meine eigentlichen Aufrüst-Pläne wurden mit den Preisen der RTX-Karten über den Haufen geworfen (Wunschtraum war eine RTX2070 für maximal 400€). So hab ich momentan ein Budget von etwa 350€ welches dann in Prozessor und Ram Upgrade gesteckt werden soll, falls mein PC hier gewinnt.

Zu meinem Momentanen System:

CPU: i7 4790 @stock
Mainboard: Gigabyte - G1.Sniper Z97
RAM: 16GB HyperX Fury DDR3-1866 @stock Timings (2x 8GB)
Festplatten: Intel 520 SDD 120GB [System] (Die ist ja schon fast ein Urgestein an SSDs) , Crucial MMX300 275GB [Games] , WD Blue 1TB & WD Green 500GB
Grafikkarte: PNY GTX 970 [Im Referenzdesign] mit Arctic Accelero Twin Turbo III @1390MHZ Core Clock @Stock Memory Clock
Soundkarte: Asus Phoebus Solo
Netzteil: 700 Watt - be quiet! Straight Power 10 CM Modular - 80+ Gold
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define R5 gedämmt
Betriebssystem: Windows 10 Education 64 Bit

2014 zum Studiumsbeginn zusammengekauft mit über den Sommer verdientem Geld damit ich auch zuhause mal Maya, Solidworks und andere Autodesk Programme nutzen konnte (Ich kam von einem Athlon x4 640 und einer HD5450 und 4GB Ram davor  ). Mittlerweile nähert sich mein Studium dem Ende und da würde ich gerne upgraden wollen. Ich hoffte auf ein nettes Nvidia und niedrige Preise der neuen RTX Serie, und da hab ich falsch gehofft.
Ich würde zu den ausgewählten Teilen mir noch 2x8GB DDR4 Ram und einen i5 8600k dazu kaufen, damit ich ein insgesamt rundes System habe. Die CPU sowie den Kühler würde ich selber montieren (und dies auch falls gewünscht gerne in Bildern festhalten und hier im Forum teilen). Ich habe dabei auch schon sehr viel Erfahrung, da ich im Freundeskreis der Ansprechpartner fürs PC-Zusammenbauen bin. Bei meiner GTX970 hab ich auch den Referenz-Blower-Kühler entfernt da ich günstig an einen Accelero III kam, und die Karte ist seitdem nicht mehr der Hubschrauber auf 80°C.

Meine Wunschkomponenten wären:

Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 79 Punkte von 85 (6 Punkte übrig)


----------



## bakizimo (4. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Huhu,

Mein jetziges System:

gerade frisch seit ein paar Monaten:
Ryzen 2600 + EKL Ben Nevis Advanced Tower Kühler
Gigabyte X470 Aorus Ultragaming
16GB TridentZ DDR4 3000Mhz

Ansonsten:
BeQuiet PureBase 600 Gehäuse
BeQuiet Netzteil 400W
Asus Strix GTX970 
2x LG Flatron W2443T
Samsung 840 Evo
2x Western Digital Blue 1TB




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grafikkarte, Netzteil und Monitor sind nicht mehr Stand der Zeit und ich würde mir wünschen Spiele in höherer Auflösung spielen zu können, 
deswegen würde ich diese Teile zum aufrüsten wählen: 

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 82 Punkte von 85 (3 Punkte übrig)

Super Aktion!
Danke!

Liebe Grüße
baKiZimo


----------



## Killer-Instinct (4. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Jetztiges System:*
CPU - i5 4670K
Mainboard - MSI Z87-G43
RAM: 16GB Kingston HyperX
Netzteil: FSP Focus Gold 650W
Grafikkarte: Windforce HD 7950
CPU Kühler: Scythe Grand Kama Cross

*Wunschkonfig:
*Mainboard :      MSI B450 Tomahawk (5 Punkte)
Grafikkarte:      RTX 2080 TI Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)
CPU Kühler:     be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse:            be quiet! Silent Base 601 Window Silver ( 6Punkte )
Monitor:            iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte) 

Summe: 85/85

Begründung:
Erstmals vielen Dank an PCGH, dass die Redaktion überhaupt so etwas verlost, wer auch immer im Endeffekt der/ die Glückliche sein mag.
Ich habe mir fest vorgenommen auf AM4 umzusteigen. Bis jetzt haben mich RAM Preise und die Abwesenheit von Zen2 daran gehindert. Mit dem *MSI B450 Tomahawk* werde ich das bisschen Kleingeld in Ram und CPU investieren.
Was die Grafikkarte angeht, als Gamer möchte ich solange wie möglich Ruhe haben und das kriegt man momentan am besten mit *RTX 2080 Ti* hin.
Bei mehr Kernen muss ich mich wohl von meinem Topflow-Kühler zugunsten eines Towerkühlers verabschieden. Bis 150W wird es *be quiet! Pure Rock *richten können.
Mein Gehäuse ist ein Aerocool- Urgestein, mehr ist nicht dazu zu sagen ( siehe Foto) -> *be quiet! Silent Base 601 Window Silve*, außerdem hormoniert der Look mit dem be quiet! Pure Rock Kühler.
Bei Monitoren bin ich sehr empfindlich was die FPS angeht. Ich bin der Meinung, dass 4K Gaming noch nicht ausgereift ist. Stattdessen bringe ich meine GPUs mit Downsampling Supersampling etc. zum Kotzen, aber immer noch mit stabilen FPS. Low FPS Gaming ist nicht mein Ding, auch nicht bei 4K ->*iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 *


----------



## xActionx (4. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Die Aktion kommt mir gerade ganz gelegen. Ein Update steht dringend an.

Mein aktuelles System sieht wie folgt aus:
-CPU: Intel Core i7 4770k
-MoBo: Gigabyte G1 Sniper M5
-RAM: 8Gb Corsair Vengeance PRO
-Netzteil: Seasonic EVO M12II 620 Bronze
-Kühler: Corsair H100i
-GPU: Gigabyte GTX 780 (Hier wäre das Update wohl am dringendsten nötig)
-Gehäuse: Corsair Obsidian 650D
-SSD: Samsung 860 Evo 500Gb

Wie man also unschwer erkennen kann ist das System bereits etwas betagter aber trotzdem noch gut zu gebrauchen. Speziell der Unterbau mit 4770K ist noch ziemlich flott, wenn auch leider ohne DDR4. DDR4 wäre dann im Upgrade System geplant, gepaart mit einem 8700k. Dorthin würde ich auch die H100i übernehmen sofern ich denn das neue Motherboard gewinnen sollte. Den Pure Rock von be quiet! würde ich als Ersatz im alten System verbauen. Ebenso würde ich die H100i mit den neuen Lüftern bestücken, um endlich nicht mehr das Gefühl zu haben neben einem startenden Kampfjet zu zocken. Der iiyama Monitor würde sich perfekt in meine aktuelle, nicht ganz homogene, Monitor-Landschaft aus 144Hz TN-Panel und 60Hz IPS-Panel integrieren. Das Hauptstück des Upgrades, die 2080Ti würde mir wohl neben dem neuen 8700k den größten Leistungssprung verschaffen. Zusammen mit einem neuen Netzteil á la Dark Power Pro wäre ich verpackt in einem Corsair Crystal Series Gehäuse wohl endlich wieder am Zahn der Zeit. 

Meine Auswahl sieht also wie folgt aus:

Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)
Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)

Dann wünsche ich allen viel Glück und gutes Gelingen und freue mich auf die Ergebnisse. Vielen Dank auch an die PCGH-Redaktion für diese geniale Aktion.

MFG


----------



## KINGCEE (4. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rÃ¼stet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hört hört, die PCGH, ist denn bald schon wieder der Herr Vötter aus den Videos als Weihnachtsmann da?
Obacht, ich freue, nach einem harten Arbeitstag/
über die Wunschaktion die ich hier zu lesen vermag.

Mein Intel 3570K läuft schon am gesunden Limit mit 4,5Ghz ohweia/
um neure Spiele zu spielen benötigt es aber mehr , das ist klar/
deshalb ein neues Mainboard/
als Grundlage/
für einen neuen mehrkernigen Actionstar.
mit einer High-End Grafikkarte inkl einem guten Kühlelement/
lässt sich jeder Titel spielen wie der Wind.
Auch kühl soll er bleiben ohne Kompromiss/
da verspricht sich ein Stück BE QUIET! als die richtige Dosis.

Schlussendlich sollen die Bildschirme ja gefüttert werden/
das Auge gleich mit/
Ilyama ist die Wahl/
für eine hohe Bildzahl.

Ich hoffe mein Wunsch geht in Erfüllung/
so, dass ich in einem Video vor komm'/
wie der Herr Vötter/
und die anderen PCGH-Götter. (Ok, letzter Strophe war übertrieben :s)


YouTube

Mein Rechner:
CPU: Intel 3570K
Grafikkarte: R9 Fury 
RAM: 16gb ddr3 gskill
Netzteil: BE Quiet 500w
Mainboard: Asus P8Z77

Höchste Zeit für einen Rund um schlag 

Gewünscht ist:

Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Blackdragon91 (4. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Redaktionsteam,

ich wollte auch mal mein Glück versuchen und beim Gewinnspiel teilnehmen.
Mein aktuelles System ist nun ca. 3 1/2 Jahre alt, am meisten merke ich wohl das meine Grafikkarte in die Jahre gekommen ist, weshalb meine Aufrüstwunsch für mich leicht zu treffen war ! 

Mein aktuelles System:

Gehäuse: Bequiet Silent Base 800
Lüfter: Standardlüfter des Bequiet Gehäuses
Mainboard: MSI Z170A Krait Gaming
CPU: i7-6700k (overclocked auf 4,6Ghz)
CPU-Kühler: Corsair H100i
RAM: 2x 8 GB CORSAIR Vengance DDR4 @3000
Netzteil: Dark Power Pro 11 650W
Grafikkarte: EVGA 980ti Hybrid
SSD: M.2 und Sandisk Ultra II
Monitor: Dell U2515H



Meine Wunschaufrüstung wäre wie folgt:

Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)

Dann hoffe ich mal der Glückliche sein zu dürfen, wünsche aber auch allen Anderen viel Erfolg !
Danke an das ganze PCGH-Team das ihr das möglich macht !


----------



## tron76 (4. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Im Grunde bin ich mit meinem  System bis auf Monitor und Grafikkarte voll zufrieden.

Derzeitiges System:

CPU: AMD Ryzen 5 1600
Ram:  16 GB  G-Skill Aegis 2400
Mainboard: Asus Prime B350 Plus
Netzteil: Enermax RevoBron 600 W
Grafikkarte: Sapphire RX 580 Special Edition 8GB
HDD: 2TB Toschiba
SSD: 128 GB Adata
Kühler: Arctic Freezer 33 eSport Edition
Gehäuse: Bequiet Silent Base 600
Monitor: LG MP59G 24"

Mein Wunsch:
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk (5 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10 600 Watt CM (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX Vega 64 Air Boost 8G OC (27 Punkte)

Gesamt: 60 Punkte von 85 (25 Punkte übrig)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geheimer2579 (4. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Mein Aktuelles System:
Mainboard: X99A Sli Plus
CPU: Intel Core i7-5820K
CPU-Kühler: Dark Rock Pro 3
RAM: Kingston Hyper 16GB (4x4GB) DDR4 2.666mhz 15-17-17-35
GPU: Gainword GTX 1070 Phoenix GLH
SSD 1:  Samsung MZHP256HDGL (PCIe x4, m.2) 
SSD 2: Samsung 860 EVO 500GB
HDD: Toshiba DT01ACA 3TB
Netzteil: Straight Power 10 600W (Non CM)
Gehäuse: AeroCool XPredator weiß, Sichtfenster
Monitor 1 : Acer XF0 XF270HUAbmiidprzx (WQHD, 144Hz)
Monitor 2: AOC U2777PQU (UHD)

AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)

Achja Bilder folgen später, PC steht in der Ecke und wird grade benutzt.


----------



## Ireeb (4. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team,
Ich finde die Pimp my PC Aktion echt cool und möchte mich hiermit dafür bewerben.

Über meinen aktuellen PC
Mein Computer, den ich täglich viele Stunden für Gaming, Surfen, Streamen und Grafik-Design benutze, ist noch mein erster PC, den ich selbst gebaut habe. Ursprünglich war er mit einem i5-4460 ausgestattet, als der allerdings in manchen Spielen, z.B. Planet Coaster die Grätsche gemacht hat, habe ich diesen im Frühling letzten Jahres durch einen gebrauchten i7-4790K ersetzt, und dem Verkäufer gleich noch 16 GB RAM abgekauft - da er sich nicht sicher war, ob alle Riegel funktionieren, hat er gleich 32 GB geschickt. Alle funktionieren. So macht das Aufrüsten Spaß!
Nichts getan hat sich allerdings bei der Grafikkarte. Hier ist nach wie vor eine 5 Jahre alte MSI R9 270X 2GB im Einsatz – und diese macht mir das Gaming schwer.

Die komplette Hardware, wie sie im Moment verbaut ist:

GPU: MSI R9 270X Gaming (2GB)
CPU: i7-4790K
CPU Kühler: Arctic Freezer 13
Mainboard: Asus Z87-PRO V-Edition
RAM: 32 (4x8) GB DDR3 Ballistix Tactical LP 1600 MHz
Netzteil: 450 W Cooler Master G450M
Gehäuse: Bitfenix Shinobi Core (Ohne Fenster)
Speicher: 256 GB SSD Samsung 850 Pro (Boot), 120 GB SSD Samsung 850 Evo, 1,5 TB WD HDD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Wunsch:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX Vega 64 Air Boost 8G OC (27 Punkte)

Gesamt: 74 Punkte von 85 (11 Punkte übrig)

Selbst beitragen würde ich:
CPU: Ryzen 2700X
RAM: 16 GB G.Skill Trident Z RGB DDR4-3200 DIMM CL16 RAM


Warum wünsche ich mir ein Upgrade?
Matschige Texturen, ungeglättete Pixel, FPS-Drops, Tearing, niedrige Einstellungen. So sieht mein Gaming-Alltag aus. Zwar sind die meisten Spiele noch irgendwie spielbar, aber eben alles andere als ansehnlich. Tatsächlich habe ich mir vor kurzem einen 144Hz-WQHD-Bildschirm mit Freesync gekauft, allerdings habe ich davon recht wenig, da meine Grafikkarte den Bildschirm nicht ausreichend befeuern kann. Zwar habe ich damit gerechnet, aber ich wollte einfach einen zweiten Bildschirm haben, aber natürlich wollte ich mich auch für die Zukunft wappnen.
Ich würde einfach nur mal gerne in WQHD, 144Hz auf hohen Einstellungen spielen, statt in allen Bereichen große Einschnitte hinnehmen zu müssen.
Um das mal in Zahlen zu fassen, habe ich ein paar FPS-Werte bei WQHD mittles MSI Afterburner dokumentiert. Die Renderskalierung war immer 100%. Angegeben habe ich jeweils die minimale FPS, in Klammern der Durchschnitt, wie man es von PCGH kennt 

Assassins Creed 3 – Niedrigste Einstellungen – 40 (56)
Overwatch Preset Low – 63 (93)
Overwatch Preset Medium – 45 (69)
Planet Coaster Preset Low – 23 (39)
Planet Coaster Preset Medium – 17 (31)

Kein einziges Spiel, weder das 6 Jahre alte AC3 noch Overwatch mit seiner Cartoon-Grafik kommen auch nur annähernd auf die 144 FPS, nicht einmal auf niedrigen Einstellungen. Ich traue mich schon gar nicht, ein halbwegs aktuelles Spiel zu kaufen, da ich weiß, dass es sowieso nicht richtig laufen wird.

Warum habe ich mich für diesen Upgrade-Pfad entschieden?

Monitor:
Zwar habe ich wie erwähnt bereits einen 144Hz WQHD-Screen, allerdings ist es mir wichtig, gerade weil ich den Computer auch hin und wieder mal produktiv nutze, zwei Bildschirme zu haben. Aktuell nutze ich eben den neuen WQHD-Screen und den alten FHD-Screen zusammen, allerdings gibt es tatsächlich einige Programme, die auf die verschiedenen Auflösungen nicht klarkommen. Das schlimmste Beispiel ist Adobe InDesign - wenn ich es auf den FHD-Screen ziehe, erkennt das Programm den Mauszeiger an einer falschen Stelle, das Programm lässt sich praktisch nicht bedienen. Daher wäre es gut, wenn ich auch diesen Monitor auf WQHD upgraden könnte.

GPU:
Da ich bereits einen Monitor mit Freesync habe und dieses Feature auch auf jeden Fall nutzen möchte, hätte ich gerne eine AMD Grafikkarte und ich denke für meine Ansprüche reicht die Leistung der Vega 64 locker aus.

Mainboard (+ CPU)
Mein Prozessor basiert auf einer relativ alten Plattform, und ist ganz offensichtlich mit keinem aktuellen Mainboard kompatibel. Da es für diesen Sockel praktisch keinen besseren Gaming-Prozessor mehr gibt als den 4790K, denke ich, dass hier ebenfalls ein Upgrade nötig ist. Die Wahl fällt daher auf das MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon, und von dem Geld, das ich eigentlich gerade für eine neue Grafikkarte anspare, würde ich dann selbst einen Ryzen 7 2700X und 16 GB RAM dazu kaufen. Wennschon, dennschon. Da ich hin und wieder auch mal ein Video exportiere, kann ich sowohl von der Gaming- als auch von der Anwendungsleistung dieses Prozessors profitieren, damit wäre das Geld hier gut investiert.

Gehäuse + Netzteil
Mein aktuelles Gehäuse ist ein Bitfenix Shinobi Core ohne Fenster. Zwar tut es seinen Job und sieht von vorne nicht schlecht aus, allerdings gibt es mittlerweile einige Dinge, die mich stören. Da nur ein Lüfter im Heck verbaut ist, zieht es Staub magisch an, kein Fenster zu haben ist heutzutage auch kaum noch akzeptabel und das Kabelmanagement ist eine Katastrophe. Wobei ich nicht weiß, ob das eher am Gehäuse oder am Netzteil liegt. Zumindest konnte ich das 8-Pin-Kabel für die CPU nicht hinter dem Mainboard vorbeiführen, stattdessen hängt es jetzt halb im CPU-Kühler.
Deshalb, und weil die 450 Watt für die stromfressende Vega vermutlich zu wenig wären, brauche ich auch noch ein neues Netzteil.
Ich stecke im Pixelsumpf fest, und nichts würde mich mehr freuen als eine rettende Hand in Form eines PC-Upgrades. Außerdem hätte ich nur zu gerne einen Grund, meinen PC auseinander zu nehmen und wieder zusammen zu bauen, denn das macht mir einfach Spaß.
Vielen Dank fürs lesen!


----------



## montey92 (4. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo Community,

als jahrelanger, stiller Mitleser (angefangen bei den 2001/2002er Heften mit dem glorreichen Radeon 9700 Pro Test) melde ich mich zum ersten Mal bei einem Gewinnspiel an.
Als Student versucht man ja möglichst günstig durchs Leben zu kommen. So kommt es auch, dass mir immernoch der gute alte Sockel 775 als Unterbau dient:

CPU: Intel Xeon X5470 (771 to 775 Mod) @ 4GHz
Mainboard: Gigabyte P35-DS4
RAM: 8gb DDR2 1066
GPU: Der gute alte Tahiti R1000: MSI R9 280X
Speicher: Samsung 850 Evo 500gb, 2TB Toshiba HDD
Gehäuse: Total kaputtes LianLi PC-A05
Sound: OnBoard 
OS: Windows 10 Education
Monitor: 22" LG Flatron L227WTP 1680x1050

Das P35 Board dient mir seit 2007, also bereits seit über 11 Jahren. Angefangen von einem C2D E6300 hangelte ich mich zunächst zum E7200 (OC Freundlich  ) bis zum X5470. Total schönes Teil, läuft @4GHz bei Standard-VCore. 
Nur wird die Luft sehr, sehr dünn. Nicht nur beim Zocken, sondern auch beim Arbeiten (OpenWind, im Studium Regenerative Energien) wird es qualvoll langsam. Die SSD gönnte ich mir vor 2 Jahren. Dadurch wurde der Rechner tatsächlich noch ganz gut benutzbar. Netzteil musste vor einem Monat knapp erst ausgetauscht werden. (3.3V Rail lieferte nur noch 2.8V und so lief der Rechner nicht mehr stabil)

Hier die Wunschkonfiguration:


AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10 600 Watt CM (5 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 601 Window Silver (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX Vega 64 Air Boost 8G OC (27 Punkte)

Gesamt: 69 Punkte von 85 (16 Punkte übrig)


Viele Grüße,
Nils


----------



## Flexsist (4. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Ich versuche dann auch mal wieder mein Glück, wobei ich mir hier gerade keine großen Chancen ausmache. Einige haben es dann doch etwas nötiger als ich.  
Im Vergleich zu einigen PC's hier ist meiner ja fast noch eine Perle. 
Aber sei es drum, da ich im Moment schon Ryzen Aufrüstpläne schmiede, aber leider nicht alles auf einmal finanzieren kann trifft sich das ganz gut.

Ausgewählt habe ich folgende Komponenten:

  AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX Vega 64 Air Boost 8G OC (27 Punkte)

Gesamt: 78 Punkte von 85 (7 Punkte übrig)


 Meine derzeitige Hardware besteht aus:

CPU: FX-8320
MB: Crosshair V Formula-Z
Netzteil: Coolermaster B500 Ver. 2 _(Welches bei mir schon außerhalb der Spezifikationen läuft wenn das System unter Volllast läuft) _
Gehäuse: MS-Tech Veritas 3000 Red _(stark verbastelt, (hier und da was rausgeschnitten) außerdem etwas Kaltverformung)_ 
Monitor(e): Asus VK246H & iiyama Pro Lite E2407HDS _(mit Pixelfehler, muss immer erst paar Minuten warmlaufen, dann funzt er wie er sollte) _
Grafikkarte: Asus GTX 1060 Strix 6GB OC _(Das wohl wertvollste am / im ganzen PC und auch die teuerste __PC-Komponente die ich mir jemals geleistet habe) 
_
Auch wenn das nichts zur Sache tut_:
_Wie man sieht, die LEDs im PC haben auch schon einige Jahre auf dem Buckel. Das weiss ist  stellenweise auch schon kein weiss mehr. _
_Man beachte auch die hintereinander gebastelten Lüfter im Heck. _

_Wenn ich meinen PC mit wenigen Worten beschreiben müsste würde ich sagen: (ver)Bastel(te)bude 

Edit: Achja, der 240er Radi hängt an der Wand über / hinter dem PC. War kein vernüftiger  Platz mehr für diesen im oder am Case.

MfG


----------



## Pottsmoker (4. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Ich möchte einen Plattformwechsel, basteln und schnelle Bilder.

Konfiguration Stand heute:

1 x Asus P6T Deluxe (X58)
1 x Xenon X5650
1 x Sapphire RX Vega64
12GB Corsair Dominator, PC3-12800, (6x2GB), DDR3
1 x Seasonic X-Serie 760 Watt
1 x Samsung SSD 830 (120GB)
1 x Samsung SSD 840 EVO (120GB)
1 x Samsung SSD 850 EVO (500GB)
2 x HDD (1TB)
1 x Bigfoot Network Killer Xeno Pro
1 x Creative Soundblaster X-Fi Titanium
1 x Monitor Asus VE246H

Komponenten, die nach dem Gewinn getauscht werden:

CPU + RAM (DDR4)

Wunschkonfiguration:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10 600 Watt CM (5 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)

Gesamt: 48 Punkte von 85 (37 Punkte übrig)
Bitte wählen Sie noch eine AMD-Grafikkarte oder eine Nvidia-Grafikkarte

Bild:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Striker434 (4. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Die folgende Hardware ist verbaut:

*CPU:* Intel Core i5 6600K
*Mainboard:* ASRock Z170 Extreme4
*GPU:* Sapphire Radeon Nitro R9 390 Tri-X OC 8GB
*RAM:* 16GB G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DDR4-3200
*SSD:* 500GB Crucial MX200
*HDD:* Seagate Desktop HDD ST1000DM003 - 1TB 7200rpm
*Gehäuse:* be quiet! Silent Base 800
*Lüfter: *2x Silent Wings & 3x Pure-Wings-2 
*Netzteil:* be quiet! Straight Power 10 500 Watt
*Monitor: *2x DELL U2715H


Das ist meine Wunschliste:
Intel-Mainboard: MSI B360 Gaming Plus (5 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10 600 Watt CM (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ich bin besonders an der Grafikkarte interessiert, da mein jetziges System noch gut in Schuss ist.
Falls ich gewinnen sollte, erfolgt ein selbständiger Einbau


----------



## JohnAgel (4. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo aus dem Frankenland,

mein derzeitiges System,

CPU: i5 2500K 
Mainboard: Asus P8 P67 Rev.3.1
Ram: 16GB Corsair 1333mhz
CPU Lüfter: Scythe  Katana 3
Grafikarte: EVGA 1080 FTW
Netzteil: be quiet  Pure Power 9 600Watt
SSD´s: OCz vertex 3 60 gb,  Samsung 850 Evo 250gb
HDD: Uralt Samsung 360gb
Monitor: Full HD iiyama 60hz 27 zoll

Die Wunschkomponenten wären:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 81 Punkte von 85 (4 Punkte übrig)

Des weiteren würde ich natürlich die GTX 1080 Verkaufen und das Geld für eine neue CPU ( Ryzen 5 2600X) und neuen DDR4 Ram verweden.

MFG JohnAgel





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## theoturtle (4. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Danke wieder mal von mir, für die tolle Möglichkeit hier
Das dritte Jahr versuch ichs nun, dem Rechnenknecht was Gutes zu tun 
Ob es dieses Jahr mal geht, seh’n wir wenn der Gewinner steht
Also PCGH gebt fein Acht, diese Teile geben Macht:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 84 Punkte von 85 (1 Punkte übrig)


Warum das ganze ich gewählt wird in Länge nun erzählt:


Als AMD Fan der ich bin kam Intel mir nicht in den Sinn
Für den Ryzen den ich will ein Mainboard brauchts mit etwas Stil
Doch 19 Phasen sind zu viel, overclocken ich nicht will 
So fiel die Wahl – man denkt sich’s schon – aufs MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon

Wenn ich den neuen Rechner hab braucht er Platz – und nicht zu knapp
Viele HDDs müssen da rein, und Luft von Aussen wär auch fein
Mit dem be quiet! Dark Base Pro liebäugl‘ ich auch länger scho‘
Also schnell die Wahl getroffen, doch blieben viele Punkte offen …

Ich hoffe, dass auf lange Sicht die Hardware hält was Sie verspricht
Die MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke ist zwar vom falschen Lager ( - puke - )
Doch Leistung sie ja haben soll, nur weil sie grün ist, ist sie nicht oll
Und Grün als Farbe so gesehn ist eigentlich auch wunderschön

Doch für diese „Graphiccard“ wärs für mein Netzteil ganz schön hart
Da muss dann doch was Neues her, die Wahl fiel mir hier nicht mehr schwer
Das be quiet! Straight Power 11 mit 850 Watt liefert dafür Leistung Satt
Die Liste ist nun fast zu Ende, nun kommt die letzte Komponente


Hier war die Wahl zwar recht beschränkt, doch wie sich wohl so mancher denkt
Hab ich hier einfach genommen, was für die Punkte noch zu bekommen
 Nicht einfach hier nen Reim zu machen, doch wartets ab – ich lass es krachen
Vielleicht ist dieser hier bald meins … Der iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B eins !


So, das wars. Ende, Aus, Finito. Hoff es hat Spass gemacht und war nicht zu anstrengend zu lesen, ich übertreibe ja manchmal.
Hier noch was gefordert ist. Der alte Rechner besteht aktuell - wie in den letzten Jahren - aus folgenden Komponenten:


Gehäuse: Thermalthake Xaser III Fireball Edition (die 80mm Lüster sind alle stillgelegt - zu laut!)
Netzteil: be Quiet! StraightPower 10 500Watt
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3
CPU: AMD Phenom II X4-960T 
Kühler: Scythe Katana ? oder ähnlich, zuletzt mit einem SilentWings-Lüfter veredelt
RAM: 1x 8GB Corsair Vengeance DDR-3
  Grafikkarte: Gainward GeForce GTX 960 / 4 GB Phantom Edition
5x 1 TB HDD's  (3x WD-Blue / 2x Seagate )
LG DVD Brenner
3,5" Floppy Disk Drive (Beweis - siehe Foto! Ist nur leider mangels Schnittstelle ausser Betrieb ...)

Zu erwähnen wäre noch, dass ich die Teile gerne selber verbaue und auf dem Mainboard ein Ryzen 2600X oder  2700X (je nach Budgetmöglichkeit) Platz finden soll, garniert mit erstmal 16GB RAM @ 3000MHz. Was sich dieses Jahr zur Weihnachtszeit wohl auch realisieren liesse.
Hier die passenden Bildchen dazu, und nicht meckern wegen dem bisschen Staub und den paar Spinnenweben, dank des Gehäuses sammelt sich das sehr schnell:


----------



## SolomonGrundy (4. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Das ist mal wieder ein super Aktion von euch, würde mich sehr freuen wenn ich ein BOOST bekommen würde und allen Mitstreitern natürlich auch viel Glück

Mein Jetziges  System:


Prozessor: Ryzen 1600 wird wenn es klappe gegen ein 2700 (X) gewechselt
Mainboard: Asus B350I
Gpu: Evga 1050Ti hatte von einer RX Vega 56 gewechselt, war mir zu laut und zu heiß (Referenzdesign) und wollte auf die neuen Karten warten, was nen Timing 
Ram: 16Gb Apeacer  DDR4
PSU: Corsair SF600
Gehäuse: Lian Li
HDD: Samsung 950evo

Monitor: Samsung  24" 60Hz Free Sync

Mein Wunschkomponenten:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 601 Window Silver (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Unreal (4. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

PCGH, die Chance zu gewinnen,

so möchte ich hier ne Geschichte her spinnen,
weshalb ich denn einer der Vieren sein sollte,
Generell doch ganz klar, weil ich es wollte !
Die anderen mit nichten verschlafen,
möchte ich trotzdem als Verlierer hier strafen 

Das System gar nicht langsam und dennoch betagt,
habe am Anfang - ich mich dann gefragt :
Was soll wohl neu und was darf denn bleiben?
Sollte ich gar auf die Spitze es treiben?

Ne TI, die juckt in den Fingern gar sehr,
doch bekommt man die hier bestimmt nur sehr schwer !
Denn was sie für alle begehrenswert macht,
hat auch die meiste Konkurenz mir gebracht!
Deshalb starte ich durch mit wildem Begehr,
die folgende Hardware, die sollte schnell her...

Ach halt, da muss ich euch dann noch beschreiben,
was ich so hab, und wo soll es bleiben !
Doch starte ich anders als vorher gedacht,
denn der Text muss ja passen, doch das wär gelacht.

Auf dem Foto zu sehen, mein Zwerg-Kandidat,
sieht aus wie ein halber, aber kanns, in der Tat!
Mal ehrlich, am Zustand - nicht lachen!
bin ich Schuld, denn ich mach solche Sachen...
Und trotzdem ärgern mich diese mini-Dinger 
Sie brechen mir ständig irgendein' meiner Finger.

Nein wirklich, das ist hier ganz sicher kein Spaß,
denn gestern, als ich noch heißblütig dran saß,
nen Ghetto-Mod an der GraKa etablieren
wollte es glatt meinen Nagel halbieren!
Dennoch gescheitert, die Lüftung sehr laut,
was hab ich denn hier nur schon wieder gebaut...
Ein Luftzug im inerren wäre ein Traum,
doch hat das Sugo für sowas kein Raum.
Der Anblick ein Graus, ich halt es nicht aus - so fliegt es bald raus!

Dein Tag ist gekommen,du fliegst, es ist so...
und für mein klein-Sugo kommt ein Dark Base Pro.
*(Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte))*
Die Freiheit zu basteln, zu stecken zu klicken,
Ach könntet Ihr mirs doch einfach so schicken 
Nun hab ich den Platz, wie will ich ihn nutzen?
Hah! Im Zwerg, da werkelt son' Stutzen
Ganz fair ist es nicht, doch packte das Fieber,
mal ehrlich, der TF ist auch ein Kaliber
Aber der Kühler kann größer nun sein,
drum schraubt mir doch bitte den Dark Rock hinein!
*CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)*

So Blick ich nach vorn, wie geht es nun weiter?
LG IPS, doch kein ganz gescheiter.
27 Zoll, doch was ich da seh - bähh - ist und bleibt nur 1080 peh...

IIyama - na gut, das sollte schon gehn,
doch möcht ich es dann schon in WHQD sehn
*(Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte))*

Das meiste gewählt was mich interessiert,
ich hoffe ich hab mich dadurch nicht blamiert?
Das wichtige durch, das nette kommt nun,
denn für den Herrn Schreiber gibt es noch viel zu tun!
Der Kaffee, er wirkt noch, so leid es mir tut,
ein paar Zeilen noch - habt doch den Mut!

Mit dem neuen Tower in all seiner Pracht,
hat ein Gedanke, mir Freude gemacht.
Es passt nun ein Mainboard, von ganzem Format !
Tja ITX, nun hast nen Salat.
Das H97N, mit Wifi muss weichen,
denn für meinen Traum geh' ich über Leichen!
Die 16GB RAM tun schon weh,
fielen Sie mir grad doch auf mein' kleinen Zeh...
Ich zerlege und schraube und träume für mich,
den Sugo - ach halt - gewonnen is nich ! 

Die Gedanken nun wieder im hier und im jetzt,
Mist - hat das Sugo mich wieder verletzt...
So hoff ich denn heute, es gewinnt Poesi
dann landet das shice Sugo, auf der Mülldeponie!
So spinne ich weiter, den Traum vom Gewinn - 
Mal sehen wo ich hier denn grad' noch so bin...
Achja 
Da:
Mit RyZen an Board schwitzt der Fanboy, Alarm!
Doch dank des Dark Rock, wird er nicht so sehr warm.
Der Xeon E3, der geht nun in Rente,
denn gegen den Ryzen - ists' ne echt lahme Ente.
Klar schicke ich euch dann auch ne neue CPU,
2700x und 16GB RAM sollten reichen, was meinst du?
*(AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte))*

Nun muss ich am Ende doch noch etwas wählen,
doch WHQD, das könnte sie quälen...
Gemeint ist ne 970,von Nvidia, na klar !
Doch könnte die bleiben, da wo Sie mal war.
Naja, die Punkte, die müssen halt weg -
nimm die 1070 - Moment -> WHQD? - CHECK!
_*(Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce GTX 1070 Ti Gaming 8G (21 Punkte))*_

Die Wahl ist gemacht, die Daumen gedrückt -
Mal ehrlich wer mitmacht, ist schon leicht verrückt 
So lasst uns doch einfach gemeinsam frohlocken -
und wen's dann erwischt, den haut's von den Socken!

Tante Edith hat auch noch was zu sagen :
Post Scriptum: Vergessen - das darf doch nicht sein !
Ich hoffe die Jury, kanns mir heut verzeihn?
Wer baut es zusammen, stand grad noch im Raum,
am Sugo - ich? nee, ists euch zuzutrauen.
So zählt noch die Finger bevor es dran geht,
dass bei diesem Herren, ein Rechner neu steht.



​Für den Fall dass es nicht klar war, die Wunschkomponenten in "Klarschrift":


AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce GTX 1070 Ti Gaming 8G (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 68 Punkte von 85 (17 Punkte übrig)

Das aktuelle System :

LG 27MP75 
Intel Xeon E3 1246 v3
beQuit Dark Rock TF
Gigabyte H97N-Wifi
Cougar GS550
16GB Corsair Vengance 1600Mhz
Gigabyte 970 G1 Gaming (Ghettomodded "Special Sugo-Style")
in einem tot-gemoddedeten Sugo SG08



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EATON (4. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo Leute,
würde mich sehr Freuen wenn ich so mein immer noch gutes System in Sachen Grafik bzw. Monitor auf den neuesten Stand bringen kann. 
Das Be Quiet-Netzteil und die entsprechenden Lüfter bringen eine zusätzliche Optimierung.
hier mein Wunschsystem:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)

*Aktuelles System:*
*CPU: Intel Core i7-3820 @4,2 MHz
GPU:Sapphire R9 390 Nitro
MoBo: Asus Rampage IV Formula
Ram: 16GB DDR3-G Skill Sniper F3
Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock 1
Netzteil: Corsair TX 650 W
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define R4 (3x140er Fractal;3x140er Be Quiet)
Monitor: Samsung SyncMaster P227
Laufwerk: LG Bluray/HDDVD 
Speicher: Crusial CT240M500; Crusial M4-Ct256; HGST 500GB

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (4. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Mein Aktuelles System:
CPU: AMD FX-8350 @ 4.5/2.6GHz Wakü 
Mainboard: Asus CROSSHAIR V FORMULA-Z
Ram: GSkill RipJawsX 2400/16GB 
Grafikkarten: HD7950 WF3 @ Crossfire
Sound: Creative SoundBlaster X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Pro 
SSD/HDD: OCZ Arc100 250GB + OCZ Trion150 500GB + Seagate 1TB HDD
Netzteil: Corsair RM750i 
OS: Win 10 Pro x64

-------------------
Da ich so wie so schon Aufrüstungspläne schmiede und meine Hardware langsam das zeitliche Segnet, wäre das Perfekt.
In Planung war eigentlich zu erst GPU und dann Mainboard+CPU+Ram tausch.
Diesen wollte ich auch nicht mehr so lange hinziehen, da meine Hardware nicht mehr so zuverlässig ist.
Wenn ich Gewinne, werde ich mir dann noch ein Ryzen 2700X + DDR4 3600 RAM kaufen.
Da ich ein Corsair RM750i habe und dieses, die Leistung für die RTX und des Ryzen hat, solltes es kein Problem darstellen.
Des weiten wäre der nachfolgende Plan: (wenn ich Gewinne)
Ryzen 2700X + MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon + MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio wird dann noch Wasser gekühlt.
Mein MoRa 2 Pro hat genug Kühlleistung für diese Hardware.

Ich hoffe ich gewinnen, dann gibt es wieder viel zu Basteln.  
Des Weiteren sind Fotos für PCGH kein Problem. Meine Nikon D3000 + Meike MK300 Blitz, sollte das sehr gut rüber bringen.
Foto Story zum Umbau, mit Vergleich Stromverbrauch(da mein Corsair RM750i digital ist) und Benchmarks.
Vergleich vom FX zum Ryzen.

------------------
Meine Auswahl lautet:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)
Bitte wählen Sie noch ein Netzteil oder einen CPU-Kühler


----------



## TheShog (4. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo und vorab vielen Dank an PCGH für das ausrichten dieser tollen Aktion!

Ich würde mich sehr über ein Upgrade meiner Hardware freuen, da ich sonst kurz davor stehe, mir eine Konsole anschaffen zu müssen, damit ich die für mich heiß ersehnten Spiele wie Assassin's Creed Odyssey oder Battlefield V, genießen kann ...

Meine aktuelle Hardware:

MB: MSI 970 Gaming 
CPU: AMD FX 8120 @4,5 GHz
CPU-K: Noctua NH-D15
RAM:  8 GB Corsair XMS3 DDR3 + 4 GB "NoName"-RAM 
GPU: ASUS Radeon HD 7950 DirectCU II
SSD: Samsung 840 Evo (gefühlt das neuste im System ^^)
Netzteil: Antec HCG 520
Monitor: Acer S242HL

Das ganze ist in einem CM Stormtrooper Gehäuse verpackt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Von den verfügbaren Punkten habe ich mich für folgende, mögliche, Aufrüstung entschieden:


AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX Vega 64 Air Boost 8G OC (27 Punkte)

Gesamt: 78 Punkte von 85 (7 Punkte übrig)

Als eigene Anschaffung würde ich mir dann einen AMD Ryzen 7 2700X und natürlich neuen Arbeitsspeicher besorgen! Das würde dann preislich genau in dem Rahmen liegen, wie eine neue Konsole 

Und wie man merkt, bleibe ich der Farbe Rot treu <3 gerade wenn ich daran zurückdenke, wie lange mich die aktuelle Hardware schon begleitet und dass alles noch halbwegs mitmacht  

Vielen Dank nochmals und schöne Grüße aus dem hohen Norden!


----------



## DatPCnoob (4. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

wieder mal eine saucoole Aktion von euch! Dickes Lob an dieser Stelle 

Ich habe als aktuelles System folgendes unter meinem Schreibtisch stehen:

i5 6500
MSI Z170 Gaming M3
be quiet! Dark Rock 3
32GB Corsair Vengence DDR4
Zotac GTX 1080 AMP! Edition
Corsair Carbide Air 540 mit 3x 120mm Silent Wings 2 und Dämmsystem
Samsung 840 Pro 256 GB (System) 
Samsung 970 EVO 500GB NVMe M.2 (Games)
WD 1TB (Datengrab)
be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 500W

Dazu noch folgende Peripherie auf dem Schreibtisch:

BenQ GL2450
Logitech G910
Logitech G502
Corsair Void RGB USB

Dies wäre meine Auswahl um meinem PC zu pimpen:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 78 Punkte von 85 (7 Punkte übrig)


Ich bin mit meinem System eigentlich sehr zufrieden, jedoch wird es Zeit für ein CPU Upgrade. Hier würde ich aufgrund der aktuellen Preislage zu einem Ryzen 7 2700(X) greifen und zusammen mit dem X470 Board zum ersten Mal ein AMD System nutzen. 
Da scheinbar ein guter CPU-Kühler wichtig ist für die aktuellen AMD-CPUs würde ich hier auf die bewährte be quiet! Technologie setzen und meinen Dark Rock 3 ablösen.
Mein Gehäuse ist soweit es geht gedämmt und mit Silent Wings 2 ausgestattet, hier würde ich die Möglichkeit eines Upgrades auf die SW3 nutzen, da ich von dem Carbide Air 540 restlos überzeugt bin.
Beim Monitor möchte ich gerne auf WQHD mit 144Hz setzen, da dieser in Bezug auf die aktuellen GPU-Preise für mich vernünftig erscheint. Für ein 4K System scheint es noch zu früh zu sein und 60 Punkte in eine 2080Ti zu investieren erscheint mir ein wenig unsinnig.
Deshalb auch die Wahl der RTX 2080. Sie stellt ein Upgrade zu meiner GTX 1080 dar und kann den neuen Monitor gut befeuern.

Ich hoffe sehr, dass ich die Möglichkeit bekomme meinen PC zu pimpen. Mit den ausgewählten Komponenten denke ich, dass mein aktuelles System den nötigen Boost erhält, um die nächsten Jahre mitzumischen.

Nochmal danke für das Gewinnspiel und viel Spaß mit meinem PC-Pic.

Grüße,
Matze


----------



## PixelMike (4. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Meine derzeitige PC-Konfiguration:

  CPU:                            Intel Core i7 2600K
  CPU-Kühler:                WAKÜ-Kyros
  WAKÜ-Pumpe:            Alphacool Eisstation DC-LT inkl. Alphacool DC-LT 2600 Ultra Silent
  Mainboard:                 Gigabyte G1.Sniper 3
  RAM:                           Corsair 16 GB (CMX4GX3M1A1600C7)
  GPU:                            ASUS ROG STRIX GTX 1080 GAMING
  PSU:                            Thermaltake Toughpower XT 775 Watt
  SSD:                             1 x 256 GB, 1 x 512 GB
  HD:                              2 x 2 TB
  PC-Gehäuse:               Xigmatek Elysium
  Monitor:                     BenQ BL3200


  Für Pimp my PC 2018:

  AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)




  Ich möchte mir nächstes Jahr eine neue CPU, ein neues Mainboard, neuen Arbeitsspeicher und eventuell einen neuen PC-Tower zulegen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominicus1165 (4. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rÃ¼stet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallihallo,

mein Setup ist folgendes:

CPU: Intel 4770k
Mainboard: Asus Z87 Deluxe C2
RAM: Corsair Vengance Pro 16GB
Gehäuse: NZXT Phatom 820
Kühler: NZXT Kraken x60 mit 2x Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro PK-PS
GPU: Zotac GTX 980Ti AMP Extreme
SSD: Samsung 840 EVO 250GB
HDD: Seagate 2000GB
Soundkarte: Creative Sound Blaster Z
Netzteil: Corsair RM550
Laufwerk: LG Blu-Ray Brenner
Monitor 1: Acer XB270HU
Monitor 2: Acer X243H

Wunschkomponenten: 

Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)

Zusätlich würde ich mir natürlich noch eine CPU holen. Vermutlich käme dazu noch ein i5, weil mir die Rechenpower ausreicht und ich nicht so viel Geld ausgeben möchte.
Damals hab ich da noch teurer gedacht. Solange alles auf Ultra läuft und die 60FPS bei 1440p geknackt werden, bin ich zufrieden. 
Ein echter Informatikstudent braucht nunmal Rechenleistung, sonst läuft das in Battlefield, Rainbow, Wildlands und co nicht richtig.
Danke, dass ihr dies jedes Jahr macht. *thumbs up*

*edit:* Sorry für das schlechte Bild, aber mein PC ist ziemlich gut verbaut. ^^


----------



## tobywahn (4. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Bitte pimpt meinen PC!

Meine aktuelle Hardware:
Threadripper 1920x
Thermalright Silver Arrow TR
Asus Prime X399-A
G.Skill DIMM 32 GB DDR4-3200
Gigabyte Geforce GTX 1070 Windforce
Be Quiet Straight Power 750W
Be Quiet Pure Base 600
Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 und Pure Wings 2
Monitor AOC I2781FH 



Mein Aufrüstwunsch:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X399 MEG Creation (24 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX Vega 64 Air Boost 8G OC (27 Punkte)

Gesamt: 84 Punkte von 85 (1 Punkte übrig)

Danke!!!!!!

Gruss
Tobi


----------



## maikee (4. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo,

ich habe grade die aktuelle PCGH Ausgabe in meinem Briefkasten gehabt und von dieser Aktion gelesen.
Da mein Rechner nicht mehr dem heutigen technischen Stand entspricht mache ich einfach mal mit. 

Momentan verbaute Komponenten:

CPU: Intel i5 2300
Grafikkarte: Nvidia 8600GT mit Zalman Kühler
Mainboard: Asus P8P67
Monitor: 19 Zoll Samsung 930BF
Netzteil: BeQuiet! Dark Power Pro 900W
Arbeitsspeicher: Samsung 8GB DDR3 RAM
CPU Kühler: BeQuiet
Gehäuse: Coolermaster Cosmos S mit Seitenfenster
Festplatten: 128GB SSD für Betriebssystem und 1TB Festplatte für Daten.

Ausgewählte Produkte:

Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)

Würde dem neuen Rechner dann noch eine neue CPU, damit die Grafikkarte ihre Leistung entfalten kann, entweder einen Intel i7 8700K oder i7 9900K (wenn er dann verfügbar ist irgendwann) und neuen Arbeitsspeicher spendieren (16GB DDR4 RAM).
Somit wäre der aufgerüstete Rechner dann für die Zukunft gewappnet. Das jetzige Netzteil BeQuiet! Dark Power Pro 900W ist für die verbauten Komponenten bereits ausreichend dimensioniert. Die neuen Lüfter werden mit den alten Lüftern ersetzt damit ein guter Airflow im Gehäuse vorhanden ist für die neuen Komponenten. Der neue Monitor ersetzt dann den alten 19 Zoll Monitor. Das neue beleuchtete Mainboard kann dann auch durch das Seitenfenster des Gehäuses betrachtet werden.
Das Kabelmanagement ist nicht perfekt. Das würde ich dann im Zuge der Aktion auch angehen und alle Kabel soweit möglich ordentlich verlegen.

Es wäre super schön wenn ich ausgewählt werden würde, da mit meinen jetzigen Komponenten keine aktuellen Spiele mehr spielbar sind.

Ich wünsche allen anderen die mitmachen viel Glück.


----------



## Mylo (4. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo alle zusammen,

mein PC macht ziemlichen ärger mit Abstürtzten während des spielens, da wohl mein Mainbaord kaputt ist. Gleichzeitig brauche ich mein system auch für Grafikdesign und Videoschnitt. Daher muss ordentlich Power her. An den Bilder könnt Ihr sehen dass ich schon verschiedene Grafikkarten Probiert habe aber schätze mal das mein Mainboard durch ist.

Was ich ausgesucht habe:

Intel-Mainboard: MSI X299 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (17 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)


Mein jetziges System:

*Home: Intel i7 5960x  -  Nvidia 1070 SLI  -  MSI MPower X99S  -  256GB SSD M.2  -  1TB SSD  -  5TB HDD  -  64GB DDR4 RAM  -  NZXT H440 Razer Edition  -  Razer Ornata Chroma  -  Razer Naga - Razer Mano'war*

Wünsche allen viel Spaß und Erfolg!


----------



## 4114N0N (4. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo zusammen,

Bei mir steht im kommenden Jahr das Aufrüsten meiner Plattform an. 
Diese ist mittlerweile ein wenig in die Jahre gekommen (Baujahr 2012) und bedarf langsam einer Generalüberholung.
Prozessor und RAM stehen schon auf dem Plan.

----------------------------------------

Mein Wunschsystem:


Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 83 Punkte von 85 (2 Punkte übrig)

---------------------------------------


Altes System:

CPU: i5-2500K
Kühler: beQuiet DarkRock 3 Pro
Mainboard: Gigabyte Z68
RAM: 16 GB DDR3 Ballistix
Graka: Gigabyte GeForce 980 Ti Windforce
SSD: 256GB Samsung 950 Pro
HDD: 1x1TB WD, 1x500GB WD
Netzteil: 600Watt beQuiet Straight Power 10
Laufwerk: LG Bluray/DVD
Gehäuse: Thermaltake Overseer RX-I Snow Edition


----------



## Zham (4. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Vielen Dank an die PCGH und ihre Partner für diese Aktion.

Die Grundzüge meines aktuellen Systems wurden 2010 am Ende des Studiums gelegt. Damals verrichtete das System seine Arbeit in einem alten grauen Gehäuse und noch mit einer HDD statt SSD. Über die letzten 8 Jahre zogen eine SSD anstelle der HDD ein und auch der RAM wuchs von 4GB auf 8GB für etwas mehr Leistung. Darüber hinaus gab es ein optisches und aktustisches Update mit schwarzem und gedämmtem Gehäuse samt leiserem 12cm CPU Kühler und silent tauglichen beQuiet und NB eLoop Lüftern. Die Grafikkarte wurde von einer AMD 5770 auf NVIDIA Geforce 750Ti und schließlich auf eine Geforce 960 umgestellt. Zuletzt wurde das mehr als 10 Jahre alte NT auf ein neues BeQuiet Straight Power 11 450W umgestellt. 

Der PC verrichtet seine Arbeit, aber bei Spielen ist die Grafik eher auf den unteren Bereich eingestellt um eine flüssige Darstellung zu bekommen und auch beim Blendern kommt kein allzu großer Geschwindigkeitstaumel auf. Daher würde ich mich sehr über einen neuen zeitgemäßen PC freuen, der zum Spielen und Rendern gleichermaßen geeignet ist.

Mein System ist so veraltet, dass man außer der SSD und je nach Güte des onboard-sounds nichts mitnehmen kann. Daher würde sich zum Wunschsystem noch eine Intel Core i7-8700, Intel Core i7-8086K oder eine neue Core i7-9XXXK CPU und mindestens 16GB RAM Crucial Ballistix Tactical 16GB, DDR4-3000 (CL15-16-16) dazugesellen.

Aktuelles System:
Prozessor: AMD Phenom II X4 945
CPU-Kühle: ARCTIC Freezer A30 mit NB eLoop Fan
Mainboard: Asus M4A785TD-V EVO (AM3)
Arbeitspeicher: G.Skill 8GB DDR3 @ 699MHz (7-7-7-21)
Grafikkarte: Nvidia GeForce GTX 960 (MSI) 4GB
Datenträger: 256 GB SSD Samsung 840 Series
Netzteil: beQuiet Straight Pwoer 450W
Gehäuse: Corsair Obsidian 550D
Lüfter: 1x120mm beQuiet, 1x120mm NB eLoop
Audio: Asus Xonar DGX Audio Device

Wunsch-System:
Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 601 Window Silver (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 79 Punkte von 85 (6 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Dragoon323 (4. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo,

super Aktion. Bei der letzten war ich noch zu faul mitzumachen, aber diesmal verpass ichs nicht, da man dem Rechner sein Alter nun schon anmerkt.

Die meisten Komponenten meines aktuellen Rechners stammen noch aus einem Zusammenbau vom Dezember 2012. Im laufe der Zeit habe ich das Gehäuse vom Thermaltake Level 10 GT Snow Edition zum Fractal Design R5 gewechselt, da mir die Disko-Optik nicht mehr gefiel. Von einer GTX 570 zur 680 bin ich aktuell bei der 970 hängen geblieben.

Monitor: OMEN by HP 25 Display
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define R5 Titanium ATX
Netzteil:  	be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER BQT E9-500W 80+Gold
Mainboard: MSI Z77A-G43, Intel Z77
CPU: Intel Core i7-3770K Box, LGA1155
CPU-Kühler:  Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev.A
Arbeitsspeicher: 16GB-Kit G.Skill Sniper PC3-12800U CL9
Grafikkarte: EVGA GTX 970 SC
Speicher: 1X - 250GB SSD + 2TB HDD
Ich würde das Gehäuse behalten und vom Staub befreien. Das Mainboard, den I7 3770K, den Kühler, den DDR3 RAM, die GTX 970 und das Netzteil würde ich soweit es geht bei Ebay verkaufen. 
Den alten Monitor würde ich eventuell als Zweitmonitor behalten.

Diese Komponenten habe ich ausgewählt:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 82 Punkte von 85 (3 Punkte übrig)

Derzeit finde ich die AMD Prozessoren sehr interessant und hoffe, dass sie auch bald mal bei den Grafikkarten nachziehen (mein erster Rechner hatte einen AMD Single Core mit ca. 800Mhz).
Zu den neuen Komponenten würde ich mir den Ryzen 2700X (der mitgelieferte Kühler sollte erstmal reichen) und neuen DDR4 RAM dazukaufen. Zuletzt würde ich noch die Gehäuselüfter mit den 3x Silent Wings 3 140mm ersetzen. Den Einbau würde ich wie immer selbst erledigen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Owner5566 (4. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Moin, 

Hier meine Auswahl:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 601 Window Silver (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mainboard gewählt für den Einsatz eines Ryzen 7 2700X und später dann ZEN 2 bzw. ZEN 3.
Netzteil, weil das aktuelle wohl nicht reichen würde (nur 450 Watt).
Gehäuse, damit ich den alten Rechner so weiter benutzen kann.
Monitor, damit !endlich! ein paar Pixel (WQHD) mehr auf dem Screen sind (aktuell nur 1680x1050) und 144Hz
GraKa 2080 um ordentliche Leistung zu haben und die Raytracing und DLSS Features in kommenden Spielen nutzen zu können bzw. aktuell ist gar keine vorhanden.

ich habe aktuell einen Rechner den ich als Datengrab, Plex Server und gelegentlich Office nutze, sowie ein Gaming Notebook von Schenker, das Schenker H507 mit einer GTX 1070(m) und dem Intel 6700HQ.
Komponenten:

Desktop:
4 Seagate IronWolf NAS HDD 8TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST8000VN0022)
1 Crucial MX500 500GB, M.2 (CT500MX500SSD4)
1 Samsung SSD 850 EVO 120GB, SATA (MZ-75E120B)
1 Intel Core i7-7700, 4x 3.60GHz, boxed (BX80677I77700)
2 Crucial DIMM 8GB, DDR4-2133, CL15 (CT8G4DFD8213)
1 ASUS Prime Z270-A (90MB0RU0-M0EAY0)
1 Thermalright Macho Rev. B (100700726)
1 Fractal Design Define R6 Blackout, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-R6-BKO)
1 be quiet! Straight Power 11 450W ATX 2.4 (BN280)
1 Philips S-line 220SW9FB, 22"

Notebook:
1 Schenker XMG P507 (neuere CPU und leicht anderes Modell als mein Notebook, aber von der selben Firma)

Beide will ich durch einen Desktop und neuen Monitor ersetzen, damit ich hauptsächlich zocken kann.
Den alten Desktop behalte ich für reines Plex und Datengrab ohne Monitor im Keller. Notebook geht an meinen Bruder damit der auch Zocken kann.

Wegen Preis-/Leistung aktuell bietet sich ein Ryzen 2700X an, den ich mir zulegen will.
Für den hole ich mir auch einen ordentlichen CPU - Kühler.
Auch hole ich mir noch ein RAM Upgrade. Meins ist ja schon ziemlich "langsam".
Eine neue und größere SSD ist genauso nötig.

also muss ich folgendes dazu kaufen:
1 AMD Ryzen 7 2700X, 8x 3.70GHz, boxed (YD270XBGAFBOX)
1 Thermalright ARO-M14 Grau (ARO-M14G)
1 G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3200, CL14-14-14-34 (F4-3200C14D-32GVK)
1 Samsung SSD 860 EVO 1TB, SATA (MZ-76E1T0B)

Hier mein aktueller Rechner:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MF13 (4. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Derzeitiges System:
CPU: Intel Xeon E3 1231v3
Kühler: Scythe Mugen 4 @ Corsair 120mm LED-Lüfter
Mainboard: Asus Maximus VII Ranger
Grafikkarte; Gigabyte GTX 980
RAM: 32GB DDR3 G.Skill Ripjaws
Soundkarte: Asus Xonar Essence STX 2
Netzwerkkarte: WLAN-Karte von Asus
Netzteil: Be quiet! Dark Power Pro P10 55 Watt
Lüfter: 3x Corsair 140mm LED-Lüfter, 1x 200mm Phanteks Lüfter
SSD: Crucial MX 200 250GB
HDD: Seagate Barracuda 3TB
DVD-Brenner
Gehäuse: Phanteks Enthoo Luxe
Monitor: Eizo 24", 1920 X 1200

Gewünschte Komponenten:
  AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 83 Punkte von 85 (2 Punkte übrig)



Mein PC ist nun auch schon in die Jahre gekommen, und nach all den Problemen mit Intel-CPUs, auch mein Heizwell ist natürlich davon betroffen, möchte ich die Gelegenheit nutzen, um auf ein AMD-System zu wechseln - wo ich dann auch endlich die CPU übertakten kann, deshalb auch der dicke Kühler. Zusätzlich zu den gewünschten Komponenten würde ich eine passende Ryzen 5- oder Ryzen 7-CPU sowie DDR4-RAM kaufen. Welche genau und wie viel RAM, hängt schlussendlich von meinem Budget ab, und das hängt unter anderem davon ab, wie viel ich für meine alten Komponenten im Verkauf bekomme und wie viel meines Geldes beim nahenden Umzug draufgeht  Wenn das Budget es zulässt, würde ich mir den Monitor ein zweites Mal kaufen, zwei Monitore sind nunmal praktischer als einer und zwei gleichgroße Monitore sind noch praktischer...

Ein neues Gehäuse habe ich ausgewählt, weil die Glas-Seitenwand meines jetzigen Gehäuses schon zerkratzt ist und nicht mehr so schön aussieht und weil das neue Gehäuse einfach gut aussieht. Die Lüfter rattern mittlerweile schon und werden über kurz oder lang an Lagerschäden sterben, müssten also auch mal ersetzt werden, aber das neue Gehäuse würde ja gute Lüfter mitbringen.

Nicht underwähnt lassen möchte ich, dass ich damals für den PC deutlich mehr gezahlt habe, als ursprünglich geplant, da ich Opfer der Hardwareversand-Insolvenz wurde und u. a. Grafikkarte und Gehäuse bei einem anderen Händler nochmals bestellen und bezahlen musste... 

Hier noch ein Bild, als der PC nur wenige Monate alt war und die Soundkarte frisch eingebaut war:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falco (4. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo und danke für diese Aktion! 

*Mein aktuelles System:*

Intel Xeon e3 1230
2x8GB DDR3 1600
480GB SSD + 2x 1 TB HDD
AsRock H87 Pro4 
Gigabyte GeForce 1080 GTX




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Mein Wunsch:*

  Intel-Mainboard: MSI X299 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (17 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce GTX 1070 Ti Gaming 8G (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 80 Punkte von 85 (5 Punkte übrig)



*Begründung:*

Mainboard: - weil ich nach über 4 Jahre mal wieder eine neue CPU brauche da mein Xeon die 1080GTX leicht ausbremst
Netzteil: - mein derzeitiges BeQuiet ist über 5 Jahre alt.... 
Gehäuse: - ich liebe mein derzeitiges Gehäuse, aber leider gehen die Front USB/Audio nicht mehr 
Monitor: - würde ich meiner Schwester schenken da ich einen guten habe 
Grafikkarte: - wird zum *,,Falten''* verwendet damit ich endlich mal über 1Mio PPD's habe und ordentlich Hilfe dazu beisteuern kann 


Fals ich gewinne wird dann eine neue Intel CPU ( 8700K) plus passenden Arbeitsspeicher dazu gekauft.

LG Falco


----------



## frader (4. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

*Aktuelles System:*
CPU: AMD Ryzen 7 2700X
CPU-Kühler: Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. B
Mainboard: Gigabyte Aorus GA-AX370-Gaming K5
RAM: 2x 8GB G.Skill Trident Z RGB DDR4-3200 DIMM CL16
GPU: Zotac GeForce GTX 1080 Extreme Amp
Netzteil: BeQuiet! Power Zone 1000W
Gehäuse: Corsair Graphite 780T
Monitor: Dell S2716DG
Speicher: 5x 4TB HDD, 1x 3TB HDD, 1x 480GB SSD, 1x 500 GB NVME M.2 SSD 
Optische Datenträger: 1x LG BH10LS38 Bluray-Brenner

*Ausgewählte Produkte:*
AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)


Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)




*Da ich im Grunde schon um eine solide Grundbasis verfüge ginge mein Aufrüstwunsch in folgende Richtung:*


Als Board wählte ich das *MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon* da mein Ryzen 7 2700X derzeit noch von einem alten X370-Board betrieben wird. 
Ich denke dadurch könnte man noch ein bisschen mehr CPU-Leistung entlocken. 
Auch dürfte das X470 noch etwas mehr OC-Möglichkeiten bieten als mein jetziges Board.


Nächster Punkt: *MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio* zu Zotac Geforce GTX 1080 Extreme Amp
Das wäre natürlich meine höchste Prio. Der Unterschied sollte schon deutlich spürbar sein.
Gespielt wird dabei in WQHD bei einem 144Hz Gerät


Monitor: Der *iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1* wäre ein schöner Zweitmonitor zu meinem jetzigen Model.
Hauptmonitor wäre dennoch mein jetziger Dell S2716DG da dieser einfach auch G-Sync beherrscht.


Das Lüfterset *be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM* wäre in der 140mm -Ausführung eine sinnvoll Ergänzung zur optimierten Belüftung in meinem Gehäuse.


YouTube




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sadarex (4. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Tolle Aktion und vielen Dank für diese Chance!

Der 6 Jahre alte Asus Bildschirm gibt so langsam den Geist auf und die Grafikkarte kriegt bei aktuellen Spielen das Zittern. Ein Upgrade wäre also äußerst willkommen 

Durch den Mainboardwechsel kämen dann noch eine neue CPU und der Umstieg auf DDR4 beim Arbeitsspeicher hinzu.

###############
# Aktuell Verbaut #
###############

Gehäuse: Nanoxia Deep Silence 6
(inklusive 2x be quiet! Silent Wings 2 140x140x25)

CPU: Intel Core i7-4790k
CPU-Lüfter: be quiet! Dark Rock PRO 3

Board: ASRock Z97 Killer
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark P. Pro P10 550W

Arbeitsspeicher:
2x G Skill RipjawsX F3-1600C9-8GXM (8GB)
2x G Skill Ares F3-1600C9-8GXM (8GB)

Grafikkarte: Asus Strix GTX970

SSDs:
2x OCZ-VERTEX3 (300GB)
Crucial MX500 (1TB)
Samsung 850 EVO (500GB)

HDDs:
TOSHIBA DT01ACA200 (2TB)
WDC WD20EARX-00PASB0 (2TB)

###########
# Peripherie #
###########

Asus 27" VE276Q (6 Jahre alt)
Asus 27" MX279 (4 Jahre alt)

G35 Headset
G500 Maus
G19 Tastatur


###########################
# Auswahl für "Pimp my PC 2018" #
###########################

Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 79 Punkte von 85 (6 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Iamsosmart (4. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Ok erstmal mein aktuelles System:

CPU: i5 6500
Motherboard: Asrock z170 extreme 4
CPU Kühler: Noctua NH-U12P
Arbeitsspeicher: 2x8 GB Gskill Ripjaws 5 3000 Mhz
Grafikkarte: Powercolor RX 480 red devil 8 GB
Gehäuse: Nanoxia Deep Silence 3
Netzteil: Be quiet straight power 10 400W
Speicher: 2x500GB SSD, 1 TB HDD
Sonstiges: 3 Gehäuselüfter Noctua NF-P12 3 polig, LG DVD Brenner

Hier meine Aufrüstwünsche:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)

Dazu würde ich mir noch einen r5 2600 holen, was meine Thread Zahl verdreifachen würde.

Ich hätte gerne auch eine rtx 2080 ti genommen, die 20 Punkte habe ich dann aber doch lieber anders investiert.

Da ich dann doch fast alles aus meinem System ausgetauscht habe werde ich vermutlich einfach ein zweites Gehäuse und etwas Ram kaufen und habe dann einen zusätzlichen PC (einen CPU Kühler habe ich noch hier)


----------



## LordSD (4. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Servus PCGH,

Mein aktuelles System besteht aus:
PC: 
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base 700 RGB 
Mainboard: Msi B350M Pro-VDH 
CPU: AMD Ryzen 5 1600 (6K/12T) 
CPU-Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Black RGB
RAM: 8GB Crucial Ballistix Sport LT @2933Mhz CL 14 16 16 38 
Grafikkarte: ASUS RX580 Strix OC
SSD: SK Hynix SL 308 250GB 
HDD: Seagate Barracuda Compute 1TB 
Netzteil: BeQuiet Pure Power 10 400W 
OS: Windows 10 Pro 

Mein neues Wunschsystem:
AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 601 Window Silver (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)


Würde mich riesig freuen wenn mein PC auserwählt werden würde  
Ich kann nie genug zum basteln kriegen und neue Hardware ist einfach ein Traum! Danke, dass so etwas möglich ist!


----------



## Jonnymcmod (4. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hammer auf sowas habe ich gewartet, bin momentan noch mit Wasser unterwegs wollte aber zurück auf Luft da mir die Wakü zu wartungsintensiv ist.

Prozessor
I7 3770k
Mainboard
Evga Z77 Stinger
Arbeitsspeicher
8Gb Corsair Dominator GT
Festplatten
Corsair Force GT 128gb. Segate Momentus 2,5" 750Gb
Grafikkarte
Gigabyte R9 290
Netzteil
Be Quiet Pure Power 630w
Bitfenix Phenom
Monitor
Benq 21" 

Möchte gerne von Intel auf AMD wechseln und mir ein System mit einem R7 2700 zusammstellen dabei werden die HDD's, Netzeil und Ram behalten. 
Hab gerade gesehen das ich den Ram gar nicht mitnehmen kann da DDR3 also muss der auch neu

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 80 Punkte von 85 (5 Punkte übrig)


----------



## blackEths (4. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

_[size=+1]Hallo PCGH Team & PCGHX Leser  ![/size]_

Mein Pimp my PC 2018 Wunschliste:
*AMD-Mainboard:* MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
*CPU-Kühler:* be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
*Gehäuse:* be quiet! Silent Base 601 Window Silver (6 Punkte)
*Monitor:* iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
*Nvidia-Grafikkarte:* MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)​
Gesamt: 81 Punkte von 85 (4 Punkte übrig)

Ist Stand Rechner
Dem PC rostet langsam der Unterbau weg. Er  feiert diesen Winter seinen 5. Geburtstag. Groß und alt wurde er in den letzten Jahren 
Der ursprüngliche Bildzauberer namens Grafikkarte wurde bereits in PC zwei abgeschoben. Hier verrichtet es im Ruhestand seinen gelegentlichen Dienst. 
Ein neuer (gebrauchter) Jüngling names RX480 nahm als Ersatz den vorgewärmten Platz ein. Gut und günstig wurde dieser erst kürzlich erworben. Die Bildschirme sind
heute weit weit entfernt, um den überall verwendeteten Gaming Tag tragen zu dürfen. 60Hz, TN Panels, dicke "Bazels", unangenehme (hackel) Bedienung... 
They are doing their job, but nothing more. Simple, praktisch, Gut. Wobei das wohl auch an der Sicht des Betrachters liegt. 

Ich bin dennoch immer wieder überrascht, wieviel Gewicht so Rechner doch hat. Der Inhalt einzeln betrachtet wiegt nicht außergeewöhnlich viel. 
Die Deepcool Lüfter leuchten blau. Es ist zwar kein RGB Feeling, aber ich bin knapp dabei. Man kann quasi sagen der PC liegt im Trend. 
Auch das einfache kleine Plexiglas ist der Vorgänger von den moderenen Glasfenster in beinahe jedem neuem Gehäuse. 
Ich hatte den Trend gut erkannt und mich frühzeitig darauf vorbereitet 

Auswahl Diskussion
Genug von der kurzen Einleitung des Computers nun komm ich zu den Fakten meiner Auswahl.
Vielleicht findet irgendjemand spannend warum meine Auswahl so ist, wie sie ist? 

Was höre ich da.... Ja ...Nein .... Nichts  ; 
Oh keiner sagt etwas 

Nun egal, will es aber dennoch berichten, ob ihr wollt oder nicht. Bin einfach gerade zu motiviert.    * Keiner hält mich auf! * 

Die Liste sagt, dass ich beim gewählten Mainboard starte. Kostenmäßig ist Ryzen gerade einfach dies beste Wahl für meinen Einsatz- und Preisbereich. Bin ein einfacher, normaler Mainstreamhardware Käufer, der kein Geld übrig für teures High End Zeug hat.
Das MEG soll dennoch nach den Tests eines der besten aktuellen Boards der Threadripper X399 Linie sein.(Wobei die Intel Boards auch eine gute Wahl sind für entsprechende Intel CPUs) Wie gesagt kein High End board für mich, also eine Stufe niedriger in der Auswahl befand sich das X470 Carbon.
Darauf würde ein 2700x oder Non X perfekt passen. Suuuuper dann muss ich die Heizleistung der FX Prozessors anderwärtig ausgleichen...   (Scherz, aber dieser würde dann durch den Xeon 1230 v3 ersetzt werden).

Netzteil oder Lüfter, das war durch und durch die Qual der Wahl . 
Beides wird nicht akut wirklich gebraucht. Favorisiert wurde der Kühler, da er ein AM4 Mounting Kit besitzt. Der Ninja 4 könnte man mit einem Scythe AM4 Kit aufrüsten für Ryzen...
Hier hab ich einfach eine Münz geworfen . Entweder der Straight Power Nachfolger oder ein neuer Kühler.
Es wurde, wie oben zu sehen, der Kühler.

Das Gehäuse sollte nicht allzu groß ausfallen. Das 601 passt ist ähnlich groß, wie das aktuelle.

Ein IPS Allrounder ist der G-Master leider nicht. Diese würden meinen Geschmack am besten Treffen. Obwohl die TN Dinger sollen angeblich in den Jahren um einiges besser geworden sein. 
144HZ mit Freesync würde ich gern mal ausprobieren! (Ist auf jeden Fall besser als die aktuellen Dinger )

Apropo Freesyn, die 2080 unterstützt Freesync leider gar nicht. Hätte auch die Vega 64 ausgewählt. Der Air Boost Kühler hat mich abgeschreckt. Ich brauche keine Turbine in PC.
Warum sponsort MSI bei den AMD Modellen nur die Armor bzw die Blower Style Karten und bei Nvidia  die Twin Frozr oder die Torx Kühler/Lüfter Modelle. (Kritik !)
Ein unfairer Vergleich. Die AMD Karten zur Auwahl hätten auch von derGaming Serie von MSI stammen sollen. (Ich schätze Ihr als PCGH Team hattet keinen Einfluss ? ) 

Die übrigen Punkte würde ich gegebenenfalls "zurückgeben". 


Mein aktueller PC
*Mainboard:*   Gigabyte GA-H87-HD3
*Prozessor: *    Intel Xeon 1230 v3
*RAM:  *           2*4gb Corsair Vengeance LPDDR3-1600 + Ballistix Elite 8GB DDR3 2133
*Netzteil:*        Be Quiet Straight Power E9 500W
*Kühler:*          Enermax ETS-T40-TB 
*Gehäuse: *     Thermaltake Commander MS-1
*Grafikkarte: * Sapphire Nitro+ Radeon RX 480 8G
*SSD:  *            TeamGroup L5 Lite SSD 480GB
*Festplatten:  *WD Green 1.5TB,  WD Purple 3TB, Seagate 3TB (Datengrab de luxe)
*2* DVD Drives*​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein aktueller Zweit/Bastel PC
*Mainboard:*   ASUS M5A99FX Pro R2.0
*Prozessor:*     AMD FX 8350
*RAM: *            4*4gb Corsair Vengeance DDR3-1866
*Netzteil: *       FSP Fortron/Source Hydro G 650W
*Kühler:  *        Scythe Ninja 4
*Gehäuse: *     Sharkoon VG5-W 
*Grafikkarte:*  Zotac GTX 770 2GB
*SSD: *             Kingston SSDNow V300 120GB
*Festplatten: * WD Green 1TB, Seagate Firecuda 2TB​
Bildschirme 
Q 24 Zoll   (alter Hofer/Aldi Screen)  
BenQ GL2450HT​
Notiz zum Zweitrechner
Ausgenommen dem Gehäuse und dem Netzteil und der Firecuda  wurden alles an Hardware gebraucht gekauft oder aus dem Hauptrechner übernommen. 
Wobei für Netzteil eigentlich gedacht war, dass es in den Hauptcomputer wandert und das Be Quiet austauscht. So wäre der Main PC für eine neue stromfressende Grafikarte bereit gewesen.
Habe damals mit einer 390X / 390 oder einer Vega gerechnet. Das ist so nie passiert (Hauptsächlich wegen unattraktive Preise). In diesem Rechner wird die PSU es auf jeden Fall gefordert.
CPU und GPU haben für ungefähr Mittelklasse Dinger ihrer Zeit eine TDP die sich sehen lässt . Bei Spiele habe ich einen Verbrauch von ~360W gemessen. (Habe mir noch nicht viel Zeit genommen dies genauer zu beobachten  )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*[size=+1]LG Matthias[/size]*

Edit: Bilder eingefügt.

*PS:* Heuer bin ich beim Gewinnspiel dabei, nachdem ich letztes Jahr die bereits hochgeladenen Bilder nicht in den Beitrag eingefügt hatte.  
Bilder vom letzten Jahr (Änderungen: die Grake wurde getauscht und eine HDD wurde hinzugefügt.):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Man sieht schön, dass das EPS Kabel noch immer nicht fachgerecht verlegt wurde. 

*PPS:* Cooles Gewinnspiel;
Ein Dankeschön an MSI, iiyama und an Be Quiet den Sponsoren. Ohne euch würde Pimp my PC nicht stattfinden.
Freue mich heuer ebenfalls auf Stories Gedichte etc. von den anderen Teilnehmern, wie auch die letzten Jahre.
(Habe viele davon gelesen; Einfach super ! )

*PPPS:* Respekt an die Redakteure die alle Beiträge durcharbeiten.  (Konnte nicht weniger schreiben; Hoffe das es sich so cool liest, wie ich es mir vorgestellt hab )
(Die Community hat gut, schöne, schnelle, bunte PCs; Gefällt mir - Like).
Auf dass die "Besten" gewinnen.


----------



## Jimpex (4. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Wunsch:
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock Slim (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)

Aktueller PC
CPU: Intel Core i5-3350P
CPU Kühler : EKL Alpenföhn Himalaya 2
MB: Gigabyte GA-H77-D3H
RAM: Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 
Graka: XFX Radeon RX 480 GTR, 8GB
Netz:  be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 430W
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 grün
SSD: Samsung SSD 850 EVO


----------



## JamesDakon (4. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Derzeitiges setup:
i5-760 @2.6GHZ
r9 380x
8gb ddr
1TB
2x ~3€ Flohmarkt Netzteile
1x im Keller gefundene 1TB HDD
Case ist  ein zugeschnitterner umzugskarton mit duct tape und selbst ausgeschnittenen I/O löchern

Würde eine AMD Ryzen 7 2700X kaufen für das Mainboard und 16GB DDR @ ~2800MHZ

Morgen detaliertes update mit Bildern

AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk (5 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10 600 Watt CM (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Bl4ckR4v3n (4. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Ich bin hauptsächlich auf die GPU scharf, die wollte ich gegen Ende des Jahres sowieso tauschen. Beim neuen Board würde ich feinjustierungen am RAM probieren und später die Zen 2 CPU einsetzen. Der Monitor würde dann meinen Full HD Monitor ablösen. Aber hauptsächlich will ich den Kram um aus dem rest meines aktuellen Systems einen günstigen PC für meinen Bruder zu basteln wäre eigentlich ein cooles Weihnachtsgeschenk für ihn ^^


Ausgewählte Komponenten:
AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 82 Punkte von 85 (3 Punkte übrig)

Aktuelles System:
Monitore: AOC Agon WQHD 144 Hz Gsync und AOC Full HD 60 Hz
Mainboard: AX370 Gaming K5 
CPU: Ryzen 1700
Kühler: Kraken X62 mit Noctua NF A12x25
Lüfter: 3x NB E-Loop B14PS
GPU: Aorus 1060
Ram: 4x 8Gb 2800
Netzteil: BeQuiet Pure Power 10 550W
Case: BeQuiet Dark Base Pro 900


----------



## IcyScorpeon (4. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Moin Leute,

der Grund warum ich mitmache ist das es eigentlich schon länger geplant war meinen PC aufzustocken, mir aber momentan einfach das Geld dafür fehlt hatte ich mir gedacht das man hier einfach mal mitmacht und mit etwas Glück ja sein Wunsch-Setup bekommt. Werde mir falls es hier klappt aufjeden fall noch ne bessere CPU holen (I5-8600K). Mein momentanes System ist für die kommenden Games die ich gern mit meinem besten Freund spielen würde auch langsam am Ende. Battlefield 5 zum Beispiel ist grad so flüssig spielbar.

Mein Aktuelles System:

CPU: I3-6300 3.8ghz
GPU: 1050 TI von Palit
MoBo: AsRock H110M-DGS
RAM: 12GB DDR4 Ram von Ballistix
PSU: Xilence 500w
Case: Nanoxia Deep Silence 3
Monitor: Asus Full HD 60hz 26" 1ms
Speicher: SanDisk SSD 120GB
                     Seagate 3TB HDD

Welche Konfig ich mir zum Upgraden ausgesucht habe:

Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 83 Punkte von 85 (2 Punkte übrig)


----------



## otjes (4. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Guten Abend, 
hier erstmal mein altes System:
CPU: i2500K von Intel Sandy Bridge mit Thermaltake Macho Kühler
Mainboard: Asrock Z68 Pro3
RAM:  8GB Corsair
GPU: Sapphire RX460
Netzteil: Bequiet Straight Power mit 600 Watt
Speicher: Curcial MX 500 SSD mit 120 GB und 3 TB Festplatte von Seagate
Eigentlich ist bei meinem System eine vollständige Aufrüstung nötig und ich plane auch schon seit längerem ebendiese. Daher wäre es optimal, wenn ich an der Pimp my PC 2018 Aktion teilnehmen könnte. Die fehlenden benötigten Komponenten würde ich mir dann selber dazu kaufen (eine Threadripper CPU sowie passendem Ram). 

Meine Wunschkomponenten wären daher folgende: 
AMD-Mainboard: MSI X399 MEG Creation (24 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX Vega 64 Air Boost 8G OC (27 Punkte)

Gesamt: 80 Punkte von 85 (5 Punkte übrig)

Vielen Dank an das PCGH-Team für das tolle Gewinnspiel.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shokobear (4. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Derzeitiges Setup besteht aus:
CPU: Ryzen 5 2600
Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon
RAM: 16gb Corsair Vengeance RGB Pro
CPU Kühler: Cryorig H7 Quad Lumi
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte GTX 1050 TI OC
Netzteil: Seasonic Focus Plus Gold 750W
Case: Cooler Master H500
Monitor: MSI MAG27CQ

Wunsch:
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)

Wie man an wohl am aktuellen Setup von mir sieht liegt auch bei mir die Priorität auf einer neuen Grafikkarte. Auch der Dark Rock Pro 4 wäre sehr interessant um zu sehen, wie viel besser er kühlen würde als mein H7. 

Auf jeden Fall sehr geile Aktion und viel Glück an alle Teilnehmer


----------



## nitg (4. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team!

Ich würde mich hiermit auch gerne bewerben, hier mein aktuelles System:
-Be Quiet Silent Base
-Intel Core i7 4770K mit Thermalright Macho
-Asus Strix GTX980
-16GB DDR3
-Seasonic X Netzteil

Mein Wunsch wäre:
  Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Cloverleaf4 (4. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo, mein System:

Gehäuse: Phanteks Eclipse P400S T. Glass Special Edition Red
Mainboard: AsRock H81M-HDS
Prozessor: Intel Core i5-4570 3200 MHz Quad-Core Prozessor (CM8064601464707)
Arbeitsspeicher: 2 x 8 GB DDR3 CRUCIAL CT102464BD160B PC3-12800 
Grafikkarte: 8GB PowerColor Radeon RX 580 Red Devil
SSD: Samsung Evo 860 250 GB und CRUCIAL BX300 SSD, 480 GB
Netzteil: be quiet Dark Power Pro 11 / 550 Watt
Monitor: Asus VG245HE (FreeSync 75Hz)

Jetzt fragt ihr euch, wie kommt so ein System Zustande?
Naja mein altes Netzteil wurde unerträglich laut und so musste ein neues Netzteil her.
Das Gehäuse „Phanteks Eclipse P400S“ als Special Edition in Rot hat mir so gut gefallen das ich es haben musste 😊 Dazu kam dann später passend zum Design noch die RX 580 Devil.

Ich denke in dem Gehäuse würde MSI besonders gut passen 😉
Natürlich ist eine AMD Plattform geplant und ich hätte gerne 
ein gutes Mainboard mit AMD Ryzen 7 2700X 
Bereits vorhanden wäre der Arbeitsspeicher 16GB DDR4-3200 DIMM CL16 Dual Kit G.Skill RipJaws V

Gewählt habe ich:
AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX Vega 64 Air Boost 8G OC (27 Punkte)

Gesamt: 73 Punkte von 85 (12 Punkte übrig)


----------



## wachterstefan1 (4. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH Team

Mein aktuelles Setup: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


AMD FX8320, Box Kühler
ASUS M5A97 EVO R2
Antec One Tower
Be Qiuet System Power 7 400W
Sapphire Radeon R7 260X
24GB Kingston DDR3 1600MHz
Samsung 840 Evo 500GB SSD

Der Tower hat mir nun 4 Jahre gut gedient, bin aber Bereit für neues, speziell mehr Grafikleistung!!
Angefangen hat es mit diesem Rechner für mich in dieser Art und weise da ich nicht all zu viel ausgeben wollte und es zu diesem Zeitpunkt für mich völlig ausgereicht hat, nur aktuelle Titel sind halt leider nicht wirklich spielbar.. und nun ist die Ryzen Plattform für mich als Hobbyfotografen und auch Gamer interessant für die Bildnachbearbeitung und neue Games 

Der neue Rechner
AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX Vega 64 Air Boost 8G OC (27 Punkte)

Gesamt: 74 Punkte von 85 (11 Punkte übrig)

Mit diesem Startpaket wäre dann natürlich schon ein großer Teil des neuen Boliden abgehakt!


----------



## Psychotime (4. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Meine Schrottlaube ist ja eigentlich sogar für die meisten Spiele die ich zocke ausreichend, und das für ihr Alter. Habe vor ca. 1 Jahr eine GTX 1050Ti nachgerüstet und seit dem kann ich einigermaßen gut spielen. Trotzdem versuche ich schon im 3 Anlauf ihn auf ebay zu verkaufen (Ich will das Geld sparen und kurz vor Cyberpunk 2077 einen sehr guten PC kaufen) bisher aber erfolglos da der Mindestwert nicht erreicht wurde 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier die Daten:
Prozessor :  Intel®Core™i5-3470-Prozessor
Grafikkarte :  Nvidia gtx 1050ti
Arbeitsspeicher : 8gb Ram
Festplatte :  256GB SSD + 500GB HDD
Laufwerk :  TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-216BB
Motherboard :   Fujitsu D3161 (μATX)
Gehäuse: Auch irgendein Gehäuse von Fujitsu
Moitor: LG Full HD Monitor aus dem Jahre 2013 war das denke ich.

Ausgewählte Ausstattung: 
AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 601 Window Silver (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ich hätte echt mal wieder Lust auf wirklich Anspruchsvolles Gaming. Ich muss leider zugeben das ich Skyrim z.B. noch nicht gespielt habe (Darf ich mich eigentlich noch Gamer nennen?) Das will ich jetzt mal endlich tun, wollte das aber unbedingt mit Mods zocken.  Das kann ich mit meinem nicht wirklich tun.  Ich hatte das mit meiner 1050 TI versucht, aber habe so viel drauf gehauen das ich 20 FPS hatte.  Es sah aber wirklich so gut aus dass ich es nicht mehr ohne Mods spielen möchte ( oder eben mit weniger Mods). Deshalb würde ich wirklich gerne die Ausstattung bekommen. Für Cyberpunk 2077 möchte ich auch gerüstet sein, deshalb möchte ich auch unbedingt gewinnen. Ich freue mich einfach wahnsinnig auf das Spiel und laut Leaks soll es ja vielleicht sogar 2019 raus kommen. Dafür ist die RTX 2080 also perfekt geschaffen. Da ich meine CPU mit der Ausstattung nicht nutzen könnte würde ich mir noch einen AMD Prozessor kaufen (Ryzen 5 2600). Ich hätte auch richtig Lust endlich mal mit Overlocking anzufangen und würde falls ich gewinne mein System so noch ein wenig weiter aufpimpen . Meine Erfahrung würde ich dann hier teilen und falls ich Hilfe brauche finde ich im Forum bestimmt experten dazu. Und meine 8GB DDR3 Ram würde ich verkaufen und mit dem Geld mir DDR4 Ram kaufen. SSD, HDD, Gehäuse Lüfter und Laufwerk würde ich weiterhin benutzen von meinem PC.

Freundliche Grüße
Psychotime


----------



## phsomo (4. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo @PCGH-Team,

hier meine aktuelle Konfiguration: 

Core i5 4460 Haswell
auf MBI H97 Asrock m-ITX
luftgekühlt mit einem Scythe Katana4
16 GB Ram (Ballistics Sport DDR3)
3 TB Hdd mit dem System und
0,5 TB SSD für Mediendaten und Spiele (boot low, but faster levelload)
500W BeQuiet PSU
und knapperweise eine Gainward 1070 GS
letztes Jahr noch im  Corsair Obsidian 250D (Fotos) 
aktuell aber im Sylverstone Sugo SG10, aber auch hier ist das Ganze zu eng (trotz modularer PSU) und dann auch noch arg viel unansehnlicher als im Obsidian

Alles zu eng und wenig basteler-kompatibel. 
Ich würde gern in ein größeres Gehäuse holen, bin da aktuell in das XZXT H400 verschossen.
Auch der Aussteig aus der 4-Kern-Liga steht dringend an finde ich.

Ich würde mir folgendes zum Upgrade Wünschen: 
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)

Eine flotte 6 Kern CPU ryzen 1600x kann ich über einen Freund bekommmen und das NZXT Case würd ich dann selber kaufen.


----------



## aaarrrgon (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hi, na dann will ich auch mal mein Glück versuchen!

Mein Rechner ist schon "etwas" betagter (bitte nicht lachen!):

Intel C2Q Q6600
8 GB RAM
ASUS Maximus Extreme
ASUS GTX480
Samsung SMT27A550
Plextor PX-810SA
Auzentech X-Fi Prelude 7.1
und das alles in nem alten Chieftec Big Tower

Für aktuelle Spiele ist das alles eher suboptimal geeignet 

Aber mit diesen Komponenten hier, würd das alles schon gaaaaaaaaanz anders ausschauen!


Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)

Passende CPU und RAM müssen noch her und dann bin ich auch endlich im Jahr 2018 angekommen ^^

Schöne Grüße

aaarrrgon


----------



## DerRaumgnom (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Ganz großes Kino, find ich super

Bin normalerweise nur am mitlesen aber da ich aufrüsten muss und diesen Artikel gelesen habe musste ich mich anmelden.

Meine Hardware ist ein wenig in die Jahre gekommen und schon seit längerer Zeit reicht es gerade noch für mittlere Einstellungen.

I7 2600K
ASRock Z77 Professional-M
8Gb DDR3 1600
Silverstone 700w Netzteil
MSI R9 280X Gaming
Bitfenix Gehäuse
Philips 22 zoll

Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)


Echt coole Nummer dann mal allen anderen und mir viel Glück


----------



## Krt3k-Offline (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Wunschupgrade:
AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (12 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX Vega 64 Air Boost 8G OC (27 Punkte)

Gesamt: 82 Punkte von 85 (3 Punkte übrig)

Momentanes System:


*Bauteil*
| |Kommentar
*Prozessor*
|Ryzen 1600|
_habe ich erst seit Januar im Einsatz_
*Mainboard*
|Asus Strix B350-F|
_an sich ausreichend, es fehlen nur halt die X3-/X470 Features_
*Grafikkarte*
|Asus R9 280X|
_Lüfter wurden schon ausgetauscht da die vorher verbauten schon ausfielen_
*Arbeitsspeicher*
|8GB Crucial 2666MHz DDR4|
_an sich reicht 8gb aus, mehr wird aber angenehmer sein_
*SSD*
|Samsung 970 Evo 500GB|
*HDD*
|WD Blue 3TB|
*CPU-Kühler*
|Scythe Mugen 5|
_leider keine PCGH-Version, diesen hatte ich aus Japan mitgenommen_
*Netzteil*
|Seasonic SS-1050XM2|
_eindeutig nicht quiet enough 2 be quiet _
*Gehäuse*
|Aerocool Xpredator X1|
_das Kabelmanagement missfällt mir am meisten_
*Bildschirm*
|Asus VS248|
_24 Zoll FullHD TN 60Hz Bildschirm_
Ein Freund von mir ist in seine erste Wohnung umgezogen und hat sich erstmal eine PS4 zugelegt, sehnt sich aber wieder nach einem PC da er diesen bei seinen Eltern lassen musste.
Ich habe noch einen FX-6300 inklusive 12GB Ram und Mainboard von der Zeit bevor ich auf Ryzen umgestigen bin, deswegen würde ich ihm die mit meiner 280X, dem Aerocool Gehäuse, dem Monitor und einem Netzteil schenken um ihm wieder das "echte" Daddeln zu ermöglichen, ich hätte ihm sonst nur mit seinem Budget ein System mit nur einem Ryzen 2200G empfehlen können.
Da ich sowieso eigentlich von meinem langweiligen Monitor auf etwas schöneres mit FreeSync wechseln wollte (dachte eigentlich an den Acer XF270HUA), was aber auch eine neuere Grafikkarte benötigt, kommt diese "Wunschzusammenstellung" wie gerufen 
Viel Glück noch an alle anderen Teilnehmer und zukünftigen Gewinner


----------



## julzwie (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebes PCGH-Team!


Mein Aufrüstziel: *Spielen in WQHD mit 144Hz und Tensorberechnungen*


Vor zwei Wochen habe ich - nach langem Zögern - einen neuen WQHD Monitor mit 144Hz angeschafft und es kam wie es kommen musste: Meine GTX 970 befeuert den Monitor nicht mit soviel Bildern pro Sekunde, wie ich es mir wünschen würde. Zusätzlich plagen mich bezüglich der GTX 970 Zukunftsängste wegen der eher mauen 3,5 GB Grafikspeicher - Dementsprechend muss eine neue Grafikkarte her.

Außerdem arbeite ich neben meinem Studium von zuhause aus, wobei ich bei der Arbeit hauptsächlich *Finite Elemente Programme* (z.B.: ABAQUS) verwende, die aus mechanischen Berechnungen heutzutage nicht mehr wegzudenken wären. Leider müssen bei jeder Berechnung riesige Matrizen invertiert und Tensoren berechnet werden (ähnlich wie bei z.B. DLSS) und das kann oft zehn Minuten, hie und da aber sogar Stunden dauern. Auch deswegen (und nicht nur wegen DLSS) träume ich von einer Grafikkarte,  die möglichst viele möglichst schnelle *Tensorkerne* hat.

Dementsprechend ist für mich die RTX 2080 Ti das optimale Produkt: Schnellere Tensorberechnungen (=enorme Lebenszeitersparnis) und großartige Spielerlebnisse in WQHD und 144Hz - Das Beste aus zwei Welten.

Da auch meine CPU nicht mehr die neueste ist, würde ich gerne einen Ryzen 7 2700X anschaffen, weshalb ein neues AM4 Mainboard sehr viel Sinn machen würde.

Ein neues Gehäuse bräuchte ich dringend, da mein Bitfenix Shinobi einach zu klein ist und das Kabelmanagement suboptimal ist (Außerdem sind die Front-USBs defekt, was unfreiwillig zu regelmäßigen Turnübungen unter dem Schreibtisch führt).


*Daher mein Aufrüstwunsch: *

AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 601 Window Silver (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)

Selbst anschaffen würde ich den Ryzen 7 2700X !!!


*Mein derzeitiges System:*

Prozessor: Intel i5-6600k
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte Geforce GTX 970 Windforce
Mainboard: MSI Z170A Krait Gaming
Arbeitsspeicher: 16 GB DDR4 (Mushkin Blackline)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 10 (600W)
Monitor: Acer XF0 XF270HUA (WQHD, 144Hz)
Prozessorkühler: Alpenföhn Brocken 2
Gehäuselüfter: 3 x Noiseblocker NB-Multiframe M12-P 120mm
HDD & SSD: 3x HDD und 2x SSD
Gehäuse: Bitfenix Shinobi (1. Generation)


Beste Grüße,


julzwie


p.s.: CPU-Kühler und Monitor würde ich natürlich mitnehmen; Diese sind aber für mein Aufrüstziel nicht relevant und somit von verschwindend geringer Priorität für mich.


----------



## floyd75 (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hi, na dann will ich auch mal mein Glück versuchen!

Mein Rechner:

Ryzen 1700X
16 GB RAM GSkill
Asrock x370 Killer
MSI Geforce 980
Samsung SMT27A550







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wunschupgrade:
AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 84 Punkte von 85 (1 Punkte übrig)

Schöne Grüße​​


----------



## PeterB86 (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo @PCGH-Team, hiermit würde ich mich gerne bewerben.

Meine Aktuelle Konfiguration;
CPU; R7 1700
MB;  MSI B350 Tomahawk
Ram; G Skill Ripjaws DRR4-2600 16GB
CPU-Kühler; Be Quiet! Dark Rock Pro4
Festplatten; 2TB HDD, 500GB Evo 960 und noch eine 250 GB Evo 850
Netzteil; 600W Be Quiet!
GPU; Vega 64 RX Air Costum 
Monitore; BenQ Zowie XL LCD 27' und ein BenQ E2200HD 24'(kann aber auch ein 22' sein)
Tower; CoolerMaster Haf X

Meine Wunschkonfiguration;

AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock Slim (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein System wurde erst letztes Jahr neu aufgesetzt auch wenn der Tower und der kleine Monitor inzwischen gut 8 Jahre alt sind. So bringe ich die Vega auf ultra Einstellungen in den spielen schon zum schwitzen. Würde da schon gerne für die Zukunft die neue Nividia ausprobieren. Meine Lüfter im Tower sind auch nicht mehr die neusten weswegen da eine Erneuerung schon schön wäre. Bezüglich den Tower ist der dark rock pro4 schon toll nur reicht er auch weit über meine Ram-Riegel was den verbau von höheren Riegeln erschwert.

MFG


----------



## SirGrauwal (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hey PCGH Team,

Das ist mein aktueller PC:

Ryzen 5 1600
16gb DDR4 RAM 2400 (G.Skill)
MSI RX 580 8gb Armor
Asus Prime B350 plus
Bequit Pure Rock
Bequit Silent Base 600
Bequit Pure Power 10 CM 500 watt
LG Laufwerk
Samsung 850 Evo 250 gb SSD
Toshiba 1tb HDD
JTC 24 zoll Fernseher als Monitor


Wunschupgrade:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)

Das Board ist schön, da ich dann USB C hätte, und genug Lüfteranschlüsse für die  Bequit Silent Wings 3, mein jetziges hätte zu wenig Anschlüsse.
Mit der Grafikkarte kann ich alle Games in den nächsten Jahren ohne Probleme spielen.
Und mit meinem jetziges Silent Base 600 +den Silent Wings+ dem guten Grafikkarten Kühldesign+ dem Dark Rock Pro 4 hätte ich einen echt guten Silent Gaming Pc.
Und mit dem neuen Monitor kann ich die Grafikkarte gut auslasten.

Viel Glück an alle anderen Teilnehmer


----------



## Schlafit (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo,

ich Bewerbe mich für diese tolle Aufrüstaktion, da ich mir nach jetzt fast 8 Jahren etwas neues zusammenbauen will und diese Aktion von euch dafür grade richtig kommt. Ich spare derzeit um auf Zen+ (2600X) zu wechseln. Den Prozessor und Ram an sich könnte ich mir jetzt schon kaufen, aber es fehlt noch etwas Geld für das Mainboard und die Grafikkarte, ich mache seit April 2018 einen Bundesfreiwilligendienst in der Pflege (Vollzeit). Das ganze macht mir auch wahnsinnigen Spaß, aber ich bekomme dafür halt so gut wie kein Geld. So dauert das Sparen leider nochmal länger und warum versuche ich mein Glück dann nicht mal hier . 

*In meiner alten Mühle ist noch Verbaut:*

Prozessor: AMD Phenom II 1100T
Mainboard: ASROCK 990FX Professional
Grafik: AMD HD6950 von Sapphire
Ram: 2x4GB G.E.I.L DDR3 1333er
NT: Coolermaster 520W
Gehäuse: NZXT Lexa S Midi Tower
Mein Bildschirm ist derzeit ein Samsung S27D590 (nicht curved) 60HZ

Ich würde unheimlich gerne mal wieder Aktuelle Spiele auf guten Einstellungen spielen können und mein früheres Hobby des Videoschnitts bzw. Bearbeitung nachkommen und IHR könnt mir das ermöglichen!  Die ausgesuchte Hardware (siehe unten) sollte dann mit dem neuen Prozessor zusammen arbeiten (2600X ist geplant und falls ich hier den "Zuschlag" bekomme wird es wahrscheinlich ein größerer Zen+), Das jetzige Gehäuse macht auch mehr oder weniger Probleme, die Frontanschlüsse funktionieren nicht mehr und ich bin mit dem Platz auch nicht wirklich zufrieden, dass sollte sich auf jeden Fall ändern. Wenn ihr jemanden besonders glücklich machen wollt, dann seid ihr bei mir genau richtig 
Man sieht das immer weniger, das Menschen anderen somit einfach so weiterhelfen wollen, da fühlt sich das doch ganz gut an wenn man nicht der einzige ist.

*Mein Wunschupgrade:*

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10 600 Watt CM (5 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 84 Punkte von 85 (1 Punkte übrig)


*Meine Gedanken zu der ausgewählten Hardware:

*Bei dem Mainboard habe ich das MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon ausgewählt, eines meiner Hobbys ist außerdem die Video/Bild Bearbeitung und da ist ein AMD derzeit einfach die Wahl mit meinem Bugdet und da es die Qualitativ besseren Komponenten verbaut hat als der B450 Untersatz. Dabei spielt der Soundchip auch eine größere Rolle, mit gutem Ton zum Bild macht das zocken nochmal wesentlich mehr Spaß. Außerdem ist es sehr schick anzusehen, da ich ja auch ein Gehäuse mit Fenster ausgewählt habe und der PC auf einem Tisch steht und nicht unter einem. Geplant ist der Kauf von (derzeit) einem Ryzen 2600X und 16GB DDR4 3200er Ram, diese Komponenten würde ich mir nächsten Monat sowieso kaufen. Für den Fall das ich hier Glück habe, soll es aber ein Ryzen 2700X werden! 
Zwischen CPU Kühler und Netzteil wählte ich das be quiet! Pure Power 10 600 Watt CM. Derzeit kann es in heißen Sommermonaten dazu kommen, das mein PC einfach ausgeht und das beim jetzigen verbauten Netzteil die rote Lampe leuchtet, wer weis wie lange das noch durchhält.
Das ausgewählte Gehäuse(Dark base 700) bietet für mich ein sehr gutes Kabelmanagement und ist die ich finde verbunden mit dem Pure Power Netzteil von be quiet! eine optimale Lösung um mit dem Kabelwirwar  gut zurecht zukommen und als Bonus auch noch die Dämmung die schon im Gehäuse integriert ist. 
Kommen wir zum Monitor und Grafikkarte. Seit dem ich PC-Spiele zocke, hatte ich immer nur höchstens 60HZ Monitore bzw. 75HZ Röhre. Und seit Jahren höre ich von Freunden immer wieder wie geil es doch ist mit einem Monitor der 100HZ aufwärts kompatibel ist zu zocken. Gepaart mit der MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC kann ich auf jeden Fall die gewünschten FPS auf den Monitor Zaubern um auch in den Genuss von den 144HZ zu kommen. Ich habe in diesem Punkt meine Auswahl auch aktualisiert, vorher hatte ich die Vega 64 ausgewählt und ich war im Zwiespalt zwischen den zwei Karten. Mit der Vega Karte hätte man zwar noch das nette Extra von Freesync dabei für den Monitor, aber die FPS waren mir dann doch wichtiger! 


*Hier noch 2 Fotos:*

Nr1:

(entschuldigt den Kabelsalat, das sieht normaler weise anders aus)

Nr2:

(leider bekomme ich damit keine Ermäßigung für PC Hardware, aber man soll ja auch nicht denken, ich hätte die Story frei erfunden)


Die Teilnahmebedingungen habe ich alle gelesen und Akzeptiert.


Edit.: Ich hatte zwischenzeitlich mal eine RX470 verbaut. Diese ist aber leider nicht mehr intakt/Garantie abgelaufen und die alte musste wieder rein.


----------



## billythekitt (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

mir reicht mein jetziger PC.
Doch meine Frau bräuchte jetzt wirklich mal ein Upgrade. (Hoffentlich )

*Ihr jetziger PC:*
Intel Core i5 8400
16GB TridentZ RGB 3200CL-14
Gigabyte Z370N-Wifi
Gigabyte GTX1050 Ti 4GB
512GB Samsung 960 Pro
450W Corsair SFX Netzteil


*Pimp my PC:*
  Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 83 Punkte von 85 (2 Punkte übrig)



*Bild vom PC:
*
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


Und vielen Dank für die Chance. Auch allen anderen viel, viel Glück.


----------



## rundesleder (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team!

Ich habe das Sonderheft 3/18 downgeloaded, da ich meinen alten PC aufrüsten möchte bzw. mir ein komplett neues Gerät überlege. Nun habe ich Eure Upgradechance entdeckt - und übertakte gerade meine Freude, da damit vielleicht eine geniale PC-Metamorphose für mich möglich ist.

Mein derzeitiges System aus dem Jahre 2012 n.Chr.:

Lian Li 60FN-Gehäuse
Netzteil: be quiet Straight Power 550W
HDD: Seagate 2 TB
SSD: Samsung 128GB
Mainboard: MSI Z68A-GD65
CPU: Intel Core i5-2500
RAM: Corsair DDR3, 8GB 1333
Lüfter: silent wings USC 140x140
Lüfter: silent wings USC 120x120
Grafik: Onboard 

Gewählt habe ich folgende Komponenten:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 83 Punkte von 85 (2 Punkte übrig)

Dazu würde ich selbst noch in folgendes investieren:
CPU: Ryzen 7, 2700X (2700)
RAM: 16GB, Corsair Vengeance, DDR4-3000
SSD: Samsung 960 Pro, 512 GB
HDD: WD Blue, 3TB

Lüfter, Laufwerke, Netzteil würde ich vom alten PC mitnehmen.
Damit wäre ich wohl auf Jahre hinaus bestens versorgt.

Danke und schöne Grüße
Markus


----------



## Pisaopfer (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Vorweg möchte ich betonen das die größte Schwäche meiner Systeme ist, das ich sie zusammenschraube.  
Weshalb ich es dann nicht anderen überlasse? Dann wären es ja nicht meine Systeme ... 

Na Dann mal los:

Mein derzeitiges System:

Prozessor - Intel Core i7 4790k
Mainboard - ASRock Z87 Extreme3
Luftkühler -  Raijintek Pallas
Arbeitsspeicher - 16GB Crucial Ballistix 1600MHz
Festplatte(n) - Crucial MX300 275GB --- Crucial BX300 480GB --- 1TB Datengrab Toshiba
Grafikkarte - PowerColor Radeon RX 580 Red Devil, 8GB GDDR5
Netzteil - be quiet! Pure Power 10 600W CM
Gehäuse - COUGAR PANZER MAX
Monitor - iiyama G-Master PL2730H Black Hawk 

Ausgewählt habe ich:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX Vega 64 Air Boost 8G OC (27 Punkte)

Gesamt: 65 Punkte von 85 (20 Punkte übrig)

Ich weiß nicht ob das Mainboard schon in diesem Jahr den Weg in mein System finden würde, da der von mir genutzte 4790k locker noch bis Ryzen 2 halten sollte und damit eine Aufrüstung nicht so wichtig wäre. In jedem Fall würde ich aber dann das Board verwenden wollen, wenn diese CPU's zu erwerben wären. Denkbarer ist aber, weil der Basteltrieb schon allein vom darüber schreiben ins Unermessliche wächst, das ich einen kleineren Ryzen schon in diesem Jahr verbauen würde und den "Großen" dann im neuen Jahr. Der neue Kühler wäre im Tower Design  mal was anderes als mein Topdown-Blower, der Raijintek Pallas. Würde wohl für einen verbesserten Luftstrom sorgen, dafür kühlt der Raijintek den RAM mit. Die Lüfter kämen wie gerufen da die beiden Frontlüfter und der Hecklüfter in meinem Cougar Panzer Max noch die Original verbauten sind und langsam Geräusche produzieren die schon nervig sein können. Ein Lüfter müsste ohnehin jetzt erneuert werden da wohl sein Lager ausgeschlagen ist. Der gewählte Monitor wäre nochmal eine gute Steigerung zu meinem Bereits vorhandenen Monitor und ich würde eh bei Freesync bleiben wollen. Ja und die Grafikkarte hab ich ausgesucht weil ich gerne bei AMD bleiben wollte, insbesondere die Vega 64 ist aus meiner Sicht ne interessante Karte da sie nicht so oft verkauft wurde und mit HBM Speicher ausgestattet ist. Könnte mal ein Sammlerstück werden. Ich finde auch das Kühldesign mit nur einem Radiallüfter gut, da die warme Luft auf diese Weise direkt entsorgt, und nicht vom Pallas im Gehäuse verteilt werden würde. Wäre aber eh hinfällig denn wenn die Vega einziehen würde, käme ja der Dark rock pro 4 direkt mit ... Ich seh überall nur noch Hardware.

Last but not least, danke für die Chance auf kostenlose Hardware und möge der Saft mit uns sein... Ach so ja, ich würde dann die Teile selber einbauen und natürlich mit Bildern nicht geizen ...


----------



## AlexLx (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Ziel des Upgrades:
1. Ziel: Einem Freund einen gefallen tun. Er sitzt auf einem 5 Jahre alten Pc, dessen Grafikkarte vor exakt 8 Tagen gestorben ist und er kann es sich momentan nicht leisten eine neue bzw. einen neuen Pc generell zu kaufen. Da wir eigentlich öfter mal Abends gemeinsam etwas gespielt haben sind die Zeiten für's erste gestrichen. 

2. Ziel: (Für mich) Spielen in flüssigem WQHD: Ich habe beim letzten Prime Day einen WQHD 165Hz Monitor ergattern können und endlich ein Upgrade von 1080p hingelegt. Das Bild ist super, aber die FPS sind....Naja mittelmäßig. Ich würde deshalb gerne ein GPU Upgrade für mich haben, damit ich erleben kann, wie es ist in WQHD und (vorallem) stabilen 144-165Hz zu spielen. Meine "alte" Grafikkarte würde dann direkt zu meinem Freund gehen, da er mit den restlichen teilen ja beinahe einen ganzen Pc hätte und sich nur noch einen Prozessor + RAM zulegen müsste. Wäre eine schöne Überraschung für zwischendurch, da er davon ausgeht noch mindestens 2 Monate warten zu müssen, bis es mit einem neuen Pc klappen kann 

Wunschupgrade:

Intel-Mainboard: MSI B360 Gaming Plus (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock Slim (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 83 Punkte von 85 (2 Punkte übrig)


Mein Derzeitiges System:
Prozessor: Intel i7 8700K
Ram: 16GB Ram
Mainboard: Asrock Z370 Taichi
Netzteil: BeQuiet Straight Power 11
GPU: Nvidia GTX 1070Ti Hall of Fame
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define R6
CPU Kühlung: NZXT Kraken x62
Monitor: Viewsonic XG27-03 GS

System vom Freund 
Prozessor: Intel i5 3570k
RAM: 8GB RAM 
Mainboard: P8H77-V LE
GPU: Tot - Keine
Netzteil: Weiß ich nicht
Gehäuse: Weiß ich nicht
CPU Kühlung: Weiß ich nicht
Monitor: Ein alter Fernseher

Mir ist leider nicht alles über den Pc bekannt. Ich habe nur ein Foto von seinem Bios, da wir vor kurzem versucht haben zu schauen warum kein Bild mehr kommt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DFX87 (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo zusammen,

vielen Dank an PCGH und Partner für die Aktion. 

Hiermit würde ich mich gerne bewerben.

Mein PC hat schon einige Jahre auf dem Buckel, aber hat mir immer treue Dienste geleistet.
Langsam wird es aber Zeit für ein Upgrade um für zukünftige Games gerüstet zu sein.
Als leidenschaftlicher Shooter Fan wäre es ein Traum das kommende Battlefield V in höchsten
Grafikeinstellungen zu erleben, daher lege ich bei der Auswahl der Komponenten viel Wert auf eine potente GPU.

Für das Mainboard würde ich mir dann eine AMD Ryzen 7 2700X CPU und 16 GB RAM besorgen.
Mein aktuelles Gehäuse würde ich wiederverwenden.


Mein derzeitiges System:

CPU: Intel Core i7 920 @ 3,4 Ghz
Mainboard: Asus P6T Deluxe V2
Arbeitsspeicher: 12 GB OCZ DDR3 RAM
GPU: Nvidia GeForce GTX 580
SSD/HDD: Samsung SSD 850 EVO & Western Digital Gold 2TB
Sound: Creative X-Fi Fatality
PSU: Enermax Revolution 85+ 1050W
Monitor: Samsung SyncMaster T260HD
Gehäuse: Antec Nine Hundred Two


Ausgewählte Kompontenten:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock Slim (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## SoulMabaa (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Guten Tag, erstmal danke für die coole Aktion von euch 

Hier mein derzeitiges System:

Mainboard:
MSI B350 PC Mate

CPU:
Ryzen 5 1600

Graka:
Zotac GTX 1060 6GB AMP! Edition

Netzteil:
Sharkoon SHP650 V2

CPU Kühler:
Arctic Freezer 33 Plus

RAM:
Corsair Venegance RGB Blue 16GB 3200Mhz (2x Riegel)

Monitor:
Iiyama ProLite E2473HDS

Ausgewähle Komponenten:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 82 Punkte von 85 (3 Punkte übrig)

Ich würde die CPU selber austauschen gegen einen Ryzen 7 2700X und ich würde mir eine AIO zum Kühlen der CPU besorgen,
mein Gehäuse würde ich wieder verwenden, genauso würde ich meinen RAM weiterverwenden.


----------



## SSchaffrath (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Guten morgen,

coole Aktion von euch, da nehm ich doch direkt mal dran teil mit meiner Kiste von 2010 ��

Derzeitige Konfiguration:

CPU: AMD 955BE
RAM: 8GB DDR3 
GRAKA: Radeon HD5770
Netzteil: Cooler Master Silent Pro 500
MB: GA-870 irgendwas ��
Gehäuse: Xigmatek Midgar 


Gewünschte Konfiguration:

Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 83 Punkte von 85 (2 Punkte übrig)


Würde mich sehr freuen daran teilnehmen zu dürfen, spielen ist schon länger nicht mehr möglich und das nötige Kleingeld für ein komplettes Upgrade ist leider als Azubi auch nicht vorhanden. CPU würde ich irgendwie selber Upgrade wenn es denn dazu kommt. 

Danke


----------



## Blitzaflitza (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Moin erstmal, 
In meinem jetzigen tut noch ein I5 3570 sein Werk
Ich plane schon seit längerem Mal aufzurüsten und dann auch gleich eine kräftigere Graka mit einzubauen.
Da ich aber dann nicht nur eine Cpu sondern auch noch neuen RAM und CPU Lüfter brauche schießt der Preis schnell in schwindelerregende Höhen...
Ich würde mir folgende Komponenten wünschen:

Ausgewählte Produkte
Intel-Mainboard: MSI X299 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (17 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 601 Window Silver (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 84 Punkte von 85 (1 Punkte übrig)

Dazu würde ich mir einen i7 8700k gönnen, dann würde ich vielleicht auch Mal wieder häufiger davor sitzen, z.Z fühle ich mich Recht eingeschränkt was die Leistung angeht. 
Was die Graka angeht, ich nutze eine 580rx von Powercolor mit 8Gb wobei ich zugeben muss, das diese bisher ausreicht, würde ich mir wünschen, sich einfach Mal keine Gedanken machen zu müssen, ob mein Setup für ein Spiel reicht oder nicht!
Und ich bin ehrlich, der Monitor ließ sich leider nicht abwählen, dennoch würde ich auch für den einen Verwendungszweck finden! Ich hab derzeit einen full HD curved 27" und meinen Fernseher 55" 4k an dem Rechner.


----------



## Acastus (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Wieder einmal eine sehr coole Aktion von euch. Vielleicht habe ich ja dieses Mal Glück und kann die alte Daddelkiste etwas aufrüsten.

Folgende Komponenten SIND verbaut:
- MSI Z270 Gaming PLUS
- Intel I7 6700k
- MSI GTX 770 4 GB
- 8 GB DDR4 2400
- 450 Watt Netzteil (ja es ist eindeutig zu wenig!)
- 27" 1080p LG Monitor ohne G- oder Freesynch




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wunschlos glücklich WÄRE ich mit folgenden zusätzlich neuen Teilen:

Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX Vega 64 Air Boost 8G OC (27 Punkte)

Gesamt: 70 Punkte von 85 (15 Punkte übrig)

Sollte mir das Glück nicht hold sein, wird es vorerst auch irgendwie so weiter gehen. Ich bedanke mich aber trotzdem für die Möglichkeit und wünsche euch und den Firmen alles Gute.


----------



## stahlschnips (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern, dass sie genau so viel Glück haben wie ich im letzten Jahr


----------



## Peiter (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Moin, 

wieder eine geile Aktion, vlt habe ich dieses Jahr ja glück und kann mir mein vorzeitiges Weihnachtsgeschenk in meinen Rechner einbauen. Die komponenten die ich wirklich brauche sind: 

Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein PC hat derzeit ein:
-  Xeon 1231v3  (alle kerne auch 3,80ghz Boost) 
- Asrocj B85 Pro 3 Board 
- 24GB DDR3 RAM
-Corsair RM650 Gold 
- Rx480 Red Devil (PowerColor)

und ein älteres Gehäuse, welches einfach arsch laut ist da es gefühlt jedes Geräusch verstärkt 

Wie ihr seht der Rechner steht eigl. gut da, doch so langsam möchte ich ein Grafik Update und warum nicht versuchen an die RTX 2080ti zu kommen wenn man schon mal gierig sein darf


----------



## BikeRider (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo zusammen 

Gewählt habe ich: 
  AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon 
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) 
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt 
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX Vega 64 Air Boost 8G OC 

Gesamt: 68 Punkte von 85 (17 Punkte übrig)

Verbaut sind zur Zeit bei mir:
Asus Crosshair IV Formula
AMD Phenom II X6 1090T 
16 Gibyte DDR³ 1333
1 Tbyte Sata²
Gigabyte GeForce GTX 670 OC 2.048 MiByte
		Creative X-Fi Titanium (PCIe)
Be Quiet Straight Power E7 600W PCGH-Edition
Cooler Master CM690 II Advanced 		

Windows 7 64 bit
Dell u 2412m


 bin mal gespannt ob und was ich gewinne.
Bisher habe ich noch nie was gewonnen.


----------



## tehtux (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo zusammen,

die letzten Male habe ich es immerwieder verpasst teilzunehmen. Das soll mir diesmal nicht  passieren. insbesondere da ich besonders heiß auf die RTX 2080 TI und dem kommenden BF V bin. Begünstigt wird mein Gaming-Comeback durch die zweijährige Entsendung meiner Freundin nach Kalifornien. 

*Meine ist-Konfiguration:*
Mainboard: Asus ROG Maximus VII Ranger Mainboard Sockel 1150
Prozessor: Intel BXF80646I74790K I7-4790K Quad-Core Prozessor (4,00GHz, Sockel 1150, 3MB Cache)
RAM: 16GB (2x 8192MB) G.Skill TridentX DDR3-1600 DIMM CL7-8-8-24 Dual Kit
CPU-Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken Tower Kühler
Lüfter: 2x Adda irgendwas 120iger
Monitor: 27" (68,58cm) Dell S2716DG schwarz 2560x1440 1xDisplayPort / 1xHDMI + BenQ XL2411Z 61 cm (24 Zoll) 3D Gaming LED
Grafikkarte:  Gainward GeForce GTX 1070 Phoenix GS - schön leise. Danke für die Empfehlung damals 
Netzteil: 625 Watt Enermax Pro82+ II Modular 80+ Bronze
Gehäuse: Uralt Lianli
Festplatten: 2x Asus Evo SSD 500GB
Sound: Asus Essence STX II 7.1 Soundkarte (inkl. 7.1 Mehrkanal-Platine, Kopfhörer-Verstärker bis zu 600-ohm, 124dB (SNR) + Logitech Z906 5.1 Lautsprechersystem THX und Dolby Digital
Maus: Logitech Proteus Core G502 Tunable Gaming
Tastatur: Cherry G230
Joystick: Logitech Extreme 3d Pro





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Meine Wunschkonfiguration :*
Intel-Mainboard: MSI B360 Gaming Plus (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte) 

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)


Daumen Drück & Grüße
Stefan


----------



## usernamepleasehere (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Warum will ich mitmachen? 
Mein System ist gerade etwas im Wechsel zwischen GTX 1050Ti und RX 480 8GB, ich hänge hier ein Bild mit der GTX 1050Ti an, da ich diese momentan wieder nutze  
Ich bräuchte am ehesten eine neue Grafikkarte um auf meinem 240Hz Monitor Spiele wie Forza Horizon 4 mit mehr als 60FPS spielen zu können. Da Ihr aber auch noch Mainboard und CPU-Kühler im Angebot habt, würde ich mir vermutlich einen komplett neuen Unterbau zusammenstellen, da meiner nun auch schon über 4 Jahre alt ist. Der 144Hz Monitor wäre perfekt zur Ergänzung, da ich von 60Hz mittlerweile schon Kopfweh bekomme, auch wenn es nur der 2. Monitor ist^^

Mein momentanes System besteht aus:
CPU: i7 4790
CPU-Kühler: Cooler Master Hyper 103
Mainboard: Gigabyte Z97-HD3
RAM: 28GB 
Netzteil: BeQuiet! PurePower 10 CM
Gehäuse: Zalman Z3 Plus
Grafikkarte: GTX 1050Ti Zotac Mini (XFX RX 480 8GB GTR)
Soundkarte: Creative Soundblaster Z

Meine Wunschliste wäre:
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## RogerYargen (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH Team,

ich würde gerne den Computer von meiner Frau aufrüsten, da er inzwischen eine ziemliche Möhre ist, und wir leider kaum noch zusammen spielen können. Früher haben wir das immer wieder mal gerne gemacht, wenn die Kinder ins Bett sind, eine gemütliche Runde Aufbauspiele oder ähnliches gezockt, aber das wird langsam schwierig 
*Im Moment ist vorhanden ein *
Core I5 4600
Intel CPU Boxed Lüfter
ASRock H87
8GB DDR3 RAM
PALIT GTX 970 Blower
500gb Samsung SSD
2x500gb HDD
500W Seasonic Netzteil
Irgendein Midi Gehäuse 
LG 19" Monitor

Die Wunschkonfiguration ist:
    Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10 600 Watt CM (5 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)






Da meine Frau bei uns auch die Fotobearbeitung macht, habe ich den 27"Monitor genommen, damit sie noch besser die Details sehen kann. Für die zukünftige Spieleleistung kommt noch die 2080 von MSI dazu. Das sollte die nächsten Jahre locker reichen  Als Mainboard würde ich das MSI Z370 nehmen, da würde ich dann als "Weihnachtsgeschenk" noch einen Core i5 8600k draufbauen. Das Dark Base 700 ist super, nicht zu groß und trotzdem leise und genügend Platz. Dort könnte ich auch den Noctua DH14 einbauen der bei mir im Keller bereitliegt, aber leider nicht ins Gehäuse passt. Das Netzteil ist auch eher etwas, was von früher mal übrig geblieben ist, und seine besten Zeiten hinter sich haben dürfte, daher auch das Netzteil von be Quiet mit 600 W (da die Grafikkarte ja auch ganz gut Watt benötigt). 600 W sollten reichen für die 2080, ich selber habe auch das be Quiet Straight Power mit 600 W drin, und es funktioniert alles tadellos.In das Mainboard würde ich dann noch eine NVME Samsung 970 EVO einbauen,  da es einfach super angenehm ist, die Direktheit des Systems zu erleben  
Hier noch ein "wunderschönes" Foto vom Innenraum meiner Frau...nunja, eher funktional als schön  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bevier (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Beginne ich gleich mit meiner Wunschliste:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (12 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX Vega 64 Air Boost 8G OC (27 Punkte)

Gesamt: 82 Punkte von 85 (3 Punkte übrig)

Vorhanden ist:
Asus Prime X370-Pro
R5 1600
16 GB Corsair Vengeance LPX 3200
R9 290 @ AC Xtreme 3
BeQuiet! Straight Power 10 CM 500 Watt
Samsung 840 (Systemplatte, am Sonntag verstorben)

Das MB bräuchte ich ja eigentlich nicht, mein Asus Prime ist nicht viel schlechter, stattdessen vielleicht fürs nächste Jahr noch eine (mittlerweile auf allen neuen MBs verbaubare) M2 SSD... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mouzpad (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Servus zusammen. 

Meine ist-Konfiguration:

Mainboard: Asus Strix Z270F-Gameing Mainboard Sockel 1150
Prozessor: Intel Core i7-7700K 4,20GHz Boxed CPU  
RAM: Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB (2x8GB) DDR4 3200MHz C16 XMP 2.0 High Performance
CPU-Kühler: Dark Rock 3 CPU-Kühler 
Lüfter: 4x Corsair AF140 LED Quiet Edition High Airflow LED PC-Gehäuselüfter
Monitor: 2x Acer RT280K 71 cm (28 Zoll UHD) Monitor
Grafikkarte: KFA2 GeForce GTX 1070 EX PCI-E Gaming-Grafikkarte, 8GB GDDR5, schwarz 
Netzteil: Corsair CP-9020091-EU RMX Serie RM650X ATX/EPS Voll Modular 80 PLUS Gold 650W Netzteil, EU 
Gehäuse: Noname
Festplatten: 2x Samsung 860 Pro MZ-7PE256BW 256 GB interne SSD (6,3 cm (2,5 Zoll), SATA III) schwarz 1x Seagate ST1000DM010 Barracuda 1 TB interne Desktop Festplatte (8,89 cm (3,5 Zoll) 64 MB Cache, Sata 6 Gb/s)
Maus: Logitech Proteus Core G502 Tunable Gaming
Tastatur: Logitech G19s
Headset: Corsair VOID PRO RGB WIRELESS Gaming Headset (PC, Wireless, Dolby 7.1) schwarz


Meine Wunschkonfiguration:
MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio: (60 Punkte)
Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange: (12 Punkte) 
Gesamt: 72 Punkte von 85 (13 Punkte übrig)

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

mouzpad


----------



## WingMan88 (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebes PCGH-Team, 

meine Auswahl:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 80 Punkte von 85 (5 Punkte übrig)

Mein aktuelles System:

Gehäuse: Sharkoon MA-M1000 (mATX)
Mainboard: Asus A88XM-Plus FM2+ (mATX)
Prozessor: AMD A10 7850K auf 4,1 Ghz übertaktet
Speicher: DDR3 8GB Corsair Vengeance Pro Silber
Netzteil: be quiet System Power 7 450W Non-Modular
CPU-Kühler: be quiet Shadow Rock TopFlow
SSD: Samsung Evo 860 512GB
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1060 Gaming 6G
Lüfter: Je 1 120mm + 140mm be quiet Silent Wings 2 PWM Lüfter
Monitor: Dell UH2414H

Meine Beweggründe:

Mein aktuelles System erweist sich als nicht mehr zeitgemäß und aufgrund des Gehäuses und der alten Plattform als Sackgasse:
Die GPU ist nicht schlecht, wird aber von der APU in vielen Spielen ausgebremst.
Das mATX-Gehäuse ist zu klein für leistungsstarke Komponenten, größere Grafikkarten oder Towerkühler können nicht verbaut werden. 
Ein sauberes Kabelmanagement ist nicht möglich. 
Das ganze ist nicht besonders schön und das Acrylwindow macht es eher schlimmer statt besser.
Die vorhandenen guten Komponenten von be quiet und MSI können hier nur die Misere lindern, aber keine Wunder vollbringen.
Der Innenraum erwärmt sich relativ stark und die Lüfter müssen aufdrehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich glaube, dass ich mir ein System ausgesucht habe, welches optisch und technisch gut zusammen passt:
Das Dark Base 700 ist kompakt, bietet aber genügend Platz, sieht super aus und bietet reichlich Features.
Zusammen mit dem Board lässt sich dank Mystic Light sogar die LED-Beleuchtung steuern.
Der Monitor bietet die lang ersehnte WQHD-Auflösung und die MSI Geforce RTX 2080 hat mehr als genug Power, um diese Auflösung zu bedienen.
Da MSI für diese Grafikkarte min. ein 650W-Netzteil empfiehlt, habe ich das Netzteil mit 850 Watt gewählt.

Als CPU würde ich mir noch einen Ryzen 5 2600 oder 2600x dazu kaufen. 
Außerdem würde ich noch 16GB schnellen DDR4-Speicher und (passend zum Rest) einen Dark Rock 4 besorgen.
Die SSD und die vorhandenen Lüfter komplettieren das System, das optische Laufwerk wird nicht mehr benötigt.
Den Umbau würde ich selbst erledigen.

Ich freue mich schon darauf, meinen PC „aufpimpen“ zu können. Ansonsten wünsche ich den Gewinnern schon jetzt viel Freude an der neuen Hardware. 
Dem PCGH-Team gebührt ein großes Lob für die tolle Aktion.

Schöne Grüße


----------



## tofar (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo allerseits,
Da mein PC etwas in die Jahre gekommen ist und ich sowieso in nächster Zeit aufrüsten wollte ist das hier die perfekte Möglichkeit dafür.
Im Moment ist verbaut:
i5 3570 
MSI Z77A G43 
HIS R9 290 
256GB SSD
1TB HDD
irgendein normales Tower Gehäuse

Meine Wunschkombination ist:
AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10 600 Watt CM (5 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 79 Punkte von 85 (6 Punkte übrig)
Mit der neuen Grafikkarte wäre dann das Zocken wieder angenehmer und es würde auch alles flüssig laufen.
Der Unterbau würde dann erst später dieses Jahr mit einem Prozessor komplettiert werden.
Ich wünsche allen die teilnehmen viel Glück.


----------



## Tazzman (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Moin,

wieder einmal ein sehr coole Aktion!!! Ich liebäugel mit der 2080ti …. zum Kauf zu teuer, aber als Gewinn nimmt man die gerne mit …. 
Bin am nachdenken meine CPU gegen die neue 9900K + entsprechenden Mainboard aufzurüsten, wenn mir das Glück hier hold ist ....

Hier mein aktuelles System:

Gehäuse: Fractal Design Meshify C Dark Tint mit Sichtfenster
CPU: Intel Core i7 7700K 4x 4.20GHz So.1151 WOF
Kühler: be quiet! Silent Loop 240 Komplett-Wasserkühlung
Mainboard: MSI Z270 TOMAHAWK Intel Z270 So.1151
RAM: 16GB (2x 8192MB) G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DDR4-3200 DIMM CL16-18-18-38 Dual Kit
GPU: 11GB MSI GeForce GTX 1080 Ti GAMING X 11G (Alphacool Eiswolf 120 GPX Pro Nvidia Geforce GTX 1080 M16 schwarz)
Sound: Creative Sound BlasterX AE-5

Das habe ich mir ausgesucht:

Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)
Gesamt: 84 Punkte von 85 (1 Punkte übrig)
Bitte wählen Sie noch ein AMD-Mainboard oder ein Intel-Mainboard


----------



## Sn4ke (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hi,
zuerst hier mein treuer Abakus:
Intel Core2Quad Q9450
Scythe KamaCross
Nvidia Geforce GTX 560TI
MDT + Kingston DDR2 2x4GB
Gigabyte X48-DS4
BeQuiet! DarkPower Pro 500W

Der der (sehr) alte Knabe stemmt "From The Depths" nur noch in im Potato Setting und X4: Foundations wird technologisch bedingt nicht laufen.
Für ein langersehntes Upgrade daher hier meine Wunschliste:

  AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 82 Punkte von 85 (3 Punkte übrig)


Der Rechner müsste dann von mir noch idealerweise um einen Ryzen 2700x und mindestens 16GB Ram erweitert werden, das ist jedoch schon viiiiel besser finanzierbar. 

Also dann, mögen die besten Glückspilze gewinnen.
Grüße


----------



## Venem (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Vielen Dank an euch und die Firmen, die so etwas möglich machen! 

Mein PC ist mittlerweile in die Jahre gekommen und wurde nur immer mal wieder ein wenig aufgerüstet.

Verbaut sind:

- Intel I5 3550
- ASRock Main Board
- MSI Geforce N770 (2GB)
- Alpenföhn Brocken CPU Lüfter
- No Name 120mm Gehäuselüfter 
- Crosair 600W Netzteil
- No Name Gehäuse
- HyperX 32 GB DDR 3 1333Mhz
- HperX 256 GB SSD 
- Western Digital  2T HDD 

Zum Spielen geht es gerade noch so obwohl langsam die CPU und GPU an ihre Grenzen kommen deshalb wäre ein Board sowie eine neue GPU echt von Vorteil. 

Ich habe als Komponenten gewählt: 

- MSI B450 Tomahawk (15P)
- MSI Geforce RTX 2080Ti Ganing xTrio (60P)
- be quiet! Shadow Rock Slim (2P)
- be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3x120mm) (3P)
- iiyama G Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15P)

Damit wäre schon mal eine gute Basis geschaffen, um die nächsten Jahre durchzuhalten. 

Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Glück!


----------



## racoon93 (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo Team!
Mein aktuelles System hat inzwischen ca. 3 Jahre hinter sich, und wo ich damals an der ein oder anderen Stelle sparen musste, möchte ich demnächst aufrüsten!

Aktuell verbaut sind:
BitFenix Shinobi
MSI Z170A Gaming M3
Intel Core i5 6500
8GB HyperX FURY DDR4
EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2
530 Watt be quiet! Pure Power L8 CM
Gigabyte GeForce GTX 960 Windforce 2X OC
1000GB Seagate HDD
120GB SanDisk SSD

Meine Wunschliste wäre:
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mit dem ganzen Zeug würde ich zunächst mal in ein größeres Gehäuse umziehen, geplant ist ein Fractal Design Define R6.
Auf das AMD Mainboard soll ein Ryzen 7 2700X, der Arbeitsspeicher soll auf 16GB erhöht werden. Außerdem sollte ich dann vermutlich mein Netzteil upgraden, in dem Fall würde ich zu einem Dark Power Pro 11 mit 650W greifen.
Da mein Monitor schon vor längerer Zeit das Zeitliche gesegnet hat nutze ich im Moment meinen Fernseher, da käme ein neuer Monitor also auch gerade richtig!


----------



## ProSnakeX (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes pcgameshardware Team,

danke erstmal für die Möglichkeit hier seine Hardware aufrüsten zu dürfen.
Meine Wunschliste sieht wie folgt aus:

Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)


Momentanes System:

Intel Core i5 2500K
ASrock z68 pro3 gen3
8GB Corsair Vengeance 1600MHz
400 Watt Netzteil Marke unbekannt.
Keine Grafikkarte
verbaut in einem Zalman z11 plus

Wieso habe ich mich so entschieden? Nun ja ich habe bereits folgende Hardware gekauft und Zuhause rumliegen:
- Intel Core i7 8700K
- G.Skill trident z rgb 3000MHz
- Corsair H115i CPU Kühler
- Corsair RM850X (2018) 850W
- Cable Mod
- Corsair Crystal 570X (Gehäuse)

Nur fehlt jetzt leider das Geld um das Gerät betriebsbereit zu machen 
Das Gewinnspiel Trifft sich gerade sehr gut, ich hoffe zu Gewinnen aber wünsche auch allen anderen Teilnehmern Viel Glück!!


Das Bild von meinem Momentanen System folgt.


----------



## MrDanielVie (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Mein jetziges System (siehe auch sysProfile: ID: 195237 - MrDaniel) :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(TV Karte auf Fotos noch nicht drin, viel verbastelt. Ein evtl. neues Gehäuse würde mir den Ansporn geben es aufgeräumter zu gestallten)

Intel - CPU: Intel Xeon E3 1231v3
Mainboard: MSI H97 PC Mate
Arbeitsspeicher: 2x8 GB DDR3 1600 MHz Kingston HyperX Fury  CL10
Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce 1070 Gaming 8G Z
1. SDD (System/Anwendungen): Samsung EVO 850  - 250 GB
2. SSD (Spiele 1) Samsung EVO 750 - 500 GB
3. SSD (Spiele 2) Sandisk irrgendwas - 500 GB
HDD Toshiba DT01ACA100 
4Port USB3.0 Erweitungskarte PCIe 1x (entfällt im neuen System)
WinTV 5525 DVB-C/T Karte PCIe 1x (entfällt vermutlich im neuen System, da eine Fritz.Box mit DVB C Funktion vorhanden ist)
Gehäuse: AeroCool XPredator X3 in Rot (ist ein tolles Gehäuse, aber irgendwann nach vier Jahren hat man sich daran satt gesehen)
Netzteil: Corsair RM750i
CPU Lüfter: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 mit 2. Originallüfter  


Mein Wunschsystem:

Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 83 Punkte von 85 (2 Punkte übrig)

Geplante notwendige Käufe:

- CPU (mindestens Intel i7 8700k)
- Arbeitsspeicher (2x8GB DDR4 mind. 3200 Mhz)

Geplante "Nice to Have" Käufe

- AIO Wasserkühlung 
- SSD 1 TB für Spiele (die zwei vorhandenen 500 GB werden dann zum Datengrab, eine für Privat und eine für Berufs/Hobby) evtl. als Externe SSDs

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Daniel Hecken


----------



## neo556556 (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo zusammen

Meine Wunschkonfiguration:
AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein heutiges Setup:
CPU: Intel Core i7-4790K 
Mainboard: Asus Z97 Pro Gaming
RAM: 16GB Kingston HyperX DDR3
SSD: 3x 512 GB Samsung Evo 850
HDD: 8TB WD Red
Grafikkarte: Asus ROG Strix GTX 1080Ti OC
Netzteil: Corsair AX860
Lüfter: Noctua NH-D14
Case: beQuiet Dark Base Pro 900
Monitor: LG 38UC99

Von der Wunschkonfiguration hätte ich am liebsten die GPU und das Mainboard, Lüfter und ein passender CPU-Kühler wären auch nett. 
Einen neuen Monitor brauche ich hingegen nicht, da ich meinen LG momentan durch nichts anderes ersetzen möchte 

Mit den gewünschten Komponenten würde ich noch folgende Teile selbst ersetzen:
CPU: AMD Ryzen 2700X
RAM: mind. 32GB Corsair Vengeance DDR4
(evtl. passenden Kühler)
(evtl. neue NVMe M.2 SSD fürs System)
Netzteil, Gehäuse, Lüfter und die anderen Drives können bleiben

Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ich meinen PC gemeinsam mit PCGH pimpen dürfte!


----------



## RawRob (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hi.
Ich habe zwar erst im Januar meinen Rechner umgerüstet aber ich versuch's hier trotzdem mal.

Mein aktueller Stand ist
I7 8700k
Msi z370 Gaming m5 
Noctua NH D15
16 GByte Kingston DDR4 Fury 2666
Zotac 1080 Amp Extrem Edition 
BeQuit 800 Watt Gold

Eigentlich hab ich es nur auf die GPU abgesehen. Aber versuchen kann man es ja.

Hier meine Wunsch-konfiguration

Intel-Mainboard: MSI B360 Gaming Plus (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)

Das Board und den Cpu Kühler würde ich auch gerne mal testen.
Die Reviews der beiden Komponenten wecken nämlich mein Interesse.


----------



## TippelX (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebes Team von PCGH,

meine Tochter benötigt dringend ein neues System. Ihr aktueller Rechner ist in die Tage gekommen. 
Ihr aktuelles System:
Mainboard: Gigabyte P35 DS4
CPU: Intel core2Quad E6850
CPU-Kühler: Asus silent Knight
Grafik: Asus GTX 750 TI
Ram: 4 GB
Netzteil: Ziemlich alt
Festplattenspeicher: SSD Samsung Evo750 mit 250 GB + 1 TB HDD
Gehäuse: Coolermaster Stacker

Wunschliste:

Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 82 Punkte von 85 (3 Punkte übrig)

Ich denke, das alte System hat lange genug seinen Dienst verichtet. Ich wollte ihr auch schon seit längerer Zeit ein neues System zusammenstellen. Leider ließ es die finanzielle situation bisher nicht zu. Wir haben gerade eine sehr schwierige Zeit hinter uns, in der unsere Tochter viel zurückstecken musste. Mit Eurer Unterstützung bräuchte ich nicht mehr allzu tief in die Tasche greifen und könnte trotzdem meiner Lieben Maus eine Riesenfreude machen. Sie hat es mehr als verdient, da sie meiner Frau und mir in den letzten drei Jahren wirklich eine Stütze gewesen ist. 

Dessen ungeachtet wünschen meine Frau und ich allen Teilnehmern viel Glück!


----------



## Toxic-Genpool (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Großartige Aktion und genau zur rechten Zeit, mein PC braucht dringend ein Upgrade und ihr habt genau die richtigen Kategorien.




AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte) 
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte) 
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte) 
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte) 
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte) 
*Gesamt: 82 Punkte von 85 (3 Punkte übrig)* 


Aktuell verbaut sind:

BitFenix Shogung + 2 x 140mm Gehäuselüfter 
MSI B350 Caming Pro Carbon 
AMD 1700X - @ 3,7 GHz 
Alphacool Eisbär 280 + 2 x NB eloop B14-PS 
G.Skill 16GB - DDR4 - @ 3066 MHz 
beQuiet Straigth Power - 500 Watt 
Seagate Firecuda 2 TB 
Samsung 960 EVO - 250 GB 
Samsung 850 Pro - 250 GB 
MSI GTX970 Gaming 4G 
Monitor Asus VG248 QE 
Yamaha RX 475 + 5x Mivoc Boxen + Mivoc Hype G2 

Eure Kategorien treffen also genau die ausbaufähigen Stellen an meinem System.


----------



## frostigerhauch (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH Team 

Mein letztes PC Update habe ich im Dezember 2012 durchgeführt und mittlerweile ist die Hardware doch ganz schön in die Jahre gekommen,
deswegen nutze ich die Chance und möchte mein Glück bei eurem Gewinnspiel versuchen.

Mein aktuelles System:

Asus P8Z77-V LX Z77
GTX 680 2GB
Intel Core i7-3770K 
Kingston DDR3 Ram 16 GB
be quiet! Pure Power 10 500W
Thermaltake Chaser MK-I 
Samsung 27" Monitor

Mein Wunsch-System:

Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 84 Punkte von 85 (1 Punkte übrig)


----------



## VandalTV (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH Team,

danke an euch & die Firmen die an diesem Projekt mitmachen.


*mein Wunsch wäre folgender*:

  AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)

*Aktuelle Hardware*:

CPU: Intel Core i9 7900X
Mainboard: X299 Apex
Ram: 16 GB DDR4-3600 G.Skill
GPU : GTX 1080 Ti
CPU Kühler: Custom WaKü
Netzteil: Seasonic 850 Watt
SSD: 960 Pro M.2
Sound: Creative Sound BlasterX Ae-5
Gehäuse:  Thermaltake Core X71 
Monitor: Eizo FS2333-BK 23 Zoll 


Da ich in Planung war ein 2ten PC zu bauen passt es sich grade sehr gut. Oft sind auch Freunde bei mir mit denen ich gerne zusammen zocken will aber dieses nicht möglich ist mit einem PC.
Ich kann da auch gut Aktuelle Komponenten + Monitor mit neuen Komponenten austauschen und die in dem 2. PC einbauen + Monitor.


*Folgende Komponenten plane ich noch zu holen für den 2. PC:
*
CPU: Ryzen 7 2700X
Ram: 16 GB DDR4-3200 G.Skill
GPU: meine GTX 1080 Ti vom aktuellen System
Netzteil: 500 W be quiet! Straight Power 10
SSD: Sasmung 860 Evo
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define S2
Monitor: mein Eizo FS2333-BK 23 Zoll vom aktuellen System


Vielen Dank an das PCGH-Team für das tolle Gewinnspiel und viel Glück an alle Teilnehmer.


----------



## essobie (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Upgradeauswahl:
AMD-Mainboard: MSI X399 MEG Creation (24 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10 600 Watt CM (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)

Aktuelle Konfiguration:
AMD Ryzen 7 - 1700X (würde ich selbstständig gegen den 16C Threadripper tauschen)
ASUS Crosshair VI Hero
16GB G.Skill TridentZ
2x R9 Nano (vermutlich MSI)
1000W BeQuiet Netteil
Ein Parr SSDs und HDDs

Asus VE276 27" Monitor (FullHD)


Upgrade, Warum?
Allgemeint:
Der PC ist so wie er ist - noch etwas unreif. Die Wakü Connectoren (Festo) stammen aus einer Zeit, aus der ich Wasserkühlung noch kannte. Das ist jetzt sicher 15 Jahre her. Irgendwie zog es mich dann aber wieder zur "Wakü".
Leider musste ich auch hier wieder feststellen, dass es so aufgebaut nicht das gelbe vom Ei war. Theoretisch müsste man das System daher nochmals überholen. Auseinander bauen, Verbindungen prüfen, neu befüllen und zusammen setzen, um nicht wie früher regelmäßig die Grafikkarte in den Ofen tun zu müssen damit diese schneller trocknet ...
Insgesamt sind die Temperaturen für eine Wakü Lösung eher hoch (GPU 25-50, CPU 35-60). Dies liegt nicht an der Hardware, sondern vor allem am Zusammenbau. Diesen wieder anzufassen fällt hingegen schwer, da das System ja läuft und nicht abstürzt. Mit der nächsten großen Aufrüstwelle hätte ich das direkt mit angegangen. Und jetzt kommt ihr  

Endlich kann ich dann die Sorgen meiner Freundin mildern, dass vielleicht mal ein Tropfen vom Ausgleichsbehälter über dem Netzteil auf jenes tropft.

Board / CPU:
Ich finde den Threadripper einfach geil. Klar, der Ryzen 7 hat schon Power, aber ab und an stehe ich auf so irrationale Dinge wie eine 800€ CPU. Adobe Premiere und Shotcut laufen zwar super, aber ist es nicht einfach toll wenn man hier die Wartezeit noch deutlich verkürzen kann und dabei im Winter die Wohnung heizt. Im Sommer halte ich es am PC ohnehin nicht so lange aus, da der PC im Dachgeschloss steht 
Ihr helft mir ungemein, dies auch bei meiner Partnerin zu argumentieren: "Hey Schatz, ich habe ein Board für eine 800€ CPU geschenkt bekommen. Jetzt muss ich auch die CPU kaufen!"  -  klar nehme ich euch den Gesichtsausdruck auch auf. Wird bestimmt ein super Andenken.
Außerdem ist StoreMI für mich noch ein untergeordneter Punkt.

Lüfter / Netzteil:
Hier muss ich ehrlich sein. Ich habe bereits das große NT von BeQuiet, so würde ich den PC meines Sohnes etwas weiter "pimpen" und sein schwachbrüstiges Corsair gegen das BeQuiet tauschen. Die Lüfter hingegen sind absolut sinnvoll für meinem PC. Hier sind so viele verschiedene, ursprünglich aus Gehäusen stammende Lüfter verbaut, so dass man hier schon in Richtung leiserer Lüfter gehen kann und sollte. Im Grunde bin ich überrascht, was es derzeit für eine Wakü-Turbine ist. Das Ding schreit eigentlich permanent.

Grafikkarte:
Tja, die zwei süßen Wakü-Nanos müssen auch so langsam weg. Letztens habe ich mit meinem Sohn angefangen FarCry Coop zu spielen und dabei nach ca. einer Stunde Texturartefakte im Bild gehabt. So, jetzt erkläre mal deinem Sohn, dass wir nicht weiter spielen, weil dein High(er) Class Desktop anfängt das Spiel unspielbar werden zu lassen. Ich meine, es könnte auch nur eine der zwei GPUs sein? Aber die Barriere das System anzufassen ist recht hoch, da die Wakü den Ein/Ausbau so verkompliziert, dass man das System eigentlich eher nicht anfasst, wenn man es nicht unbedingt muss. Eine neue Grafikkarte ist hier ein willkommener Anstoß.

Monitor:
Hah, war ich glücklich als ich die Monitorvarianten gesehen habe. Ich habe im Haushalt zwei TVs und zwei Monitore. Alle Geräte laufen mit FullHD. Vor 7 Jahren war ich der starken Überzeugung, mehr brauche man nicht und fand es total geil, wenn alle Geräte die gleiche Auflösung haben (Umstecken, keine verschobenen Icons usw.). Ja, nun muss man aber auch sagen, dass ich seit der GoPro Hero 4 auch ab und 4k Aufnahmen gemacht habe. Letztlich habe ich mir noch eine Hero 6 und eine Drohne mit 4k zugelegt.
Was mache ich aktuell mit den Aufnahmen? Ich kann mich an Zeiten erinnern, da wäre man froh gewesen, wenn die Aufzeichnungen der nativen Bildschirmauflöung entsprochen hätte. Ich ballere mir aktuell alles mit 4k Videos zu, weil "irgendwann" hat man ja mal ein 4k Gerät. Aber leider geht das jetzt schon einige Jahre und ich habe es bis heute nicht fertig gebracht (lieber habe ich mir ein zusätzliches Ryzen 7 NAS gebaut um den Speicherplatz zu verwalten). Aktuell ist die einzige Möglichkeit zu erfahren, wie schön diese 4k Aufnahmen sind leider lediglich jener, die Videos bei Youtube hochzuladen und mir die Kommentare durchzulesen. Peinlich, oder?

Okay, das war es. Ich wünsche den anderen hier (und natürlich auch mir  ) viel Glück und eine gute Zeit!


----------



## Terrorizer (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Gewünschte Produkte:

Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 82 Punkte von 85 (3 Punkte übrig)


Installierte Komponenten:

Mainboard: MSI X99A SLI PLUS
Prozessor: Intel Core i7-5820K
RAM: CMK16G 16GB Cosair
Grafik: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 Gainward
Gehäuse: Chieftec Middle Tower


Geplante Komponenten:

Irgendwann in Zukunft einen neuen Prozessor. Steht aber noch nicht fest.


Grund für Aufrüstung:
Wäre mal schön in 4K spielen zu können mein Monitor macht nur 2K. Momentan ist das mit meinem System kein Problem.


----------



## Sir Demencia (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH- Team

Ich möchte mich an dieser Stelle auch für's Pimpen meines PC's bewerben.

*Erstmal zu meiner aktuellen Hardware:
*
- AMD Ryzen R5 1600X
- Gigabyte GA-AX370   Gaming K7
- G.Skil Ripjaws 2x 8 GB RAM
- Custom- WaKü
- EVGA GTX 980 SC  ACX  2.0
- Samsung 960 EVO 500GB für Windows und Programme; Crucial MX 500 1TB für Spiele; Seagate Barracuda 1TB als Datengrab
- NT: Corsair RM 750
- Asus VG248QE (zum Zocken) und Asus   PB248Q (für Bildbearbeitung)
- Oculus Rift

Verbaut ist der PC in einem Thermaltak Urban T81.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Aufrüsten würde ich folgende Komponenten:
*
- AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
- Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (12 Punkte)
- Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
- Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
- AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX Vega 64 Air Boost 8G OC (27 Punkte)

Gesamt: 82 Punkte von 85 (3 Punkte übrig)





*Warum sieht meine Auswahl so aus?
*
Mein aktuelles Gehäuse würde ich gerne gegen das Dark Base 900Pro auswechseln, da mir das Dark Base optisch ausgesprochen gut gefällt und ich schon bei uns in einem PC- Laden lange davor stand und überlegt hatte es mir zu kaufen (allein der Preis heilt msich davon ab).
Mein jetziges Case würde ich dann für ein Modding (PC im Schreibtisch) im kommenden Jahr einsetzen. Dort würde ich dann auch mein altes Corsair Netzteil einsetzen.

Die Kombi aus RX Vega 64 und dem Freesync- Monitor würde mir beim Spielen einen guten Schub nach vorne bringen, da ich aktuell ja noch mit einer leicht betagten GTX 980 und einem älteren FHD- Monitor unterwegs bin. Ich wäre sehr auf das freesync- Feature gespannt. Mit ein wenig Glück könnte ich dann auch meinen zweiten Monitor in Rente schicken, sollte sich der iiyma gut mit dem Color spyder kalbrieren lassen. Und ich denke auch die Oculus würde von der schnelleren GraKa profitieren. 

Das Mainboard würde bis zum kommenden Jahr meinen aktuellen R5 1600X beherbergen und im kommenden Jahr dann ggf. gegen einen der neu erscheinenden AMD- CPUs ausgetauscht werden.

Grüße


----------



## mogwaydarkstar (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hey Juhu zusammen,

ich nenne momentan einen äusserst betagten alten PC-Opa mein Eigen, der etwas Feuer unterm Hintern benötigt.

Momentaner Ausbau:

AMD-Mainboard (AM3+): M5A78L-M LX3 760G
AMD-CPU: FX-6300
Monitor:  	Asus 21,5 VP228TE (grusseliges Teil) 
Speicher: 16GB DDR3 2400 MHz 2x8GB Corsair
Netzteil: beQuiet system Power 8 500W
Lüfter: 2x 120mm Sharkoon
GPU: Zotac GTX770 Amp
SSD: Samsung 850 EVO 500GB
Gehäuse: Thermaltake Armor Jr.


Meine Wunschkonfiguration:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock Slim (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)


Mein Gehäuse/Netzteil(wenn es dann nicht überfordert ist)/Laufwerk/SSD würde ich gerne behalten. 

Leider muss ich mir notwendigerweise noch dazu kaufen:

16 GB RAM : F4-3000C16D-16GISB
CPU: AMD Ryzen 5 2600
evtl. Netzteil


Es ist mit der aktuellen Konfiguration eine Qual am PC zu zocken und grenzt schon an Folter, deswegen wäre ich über einen ordentlichen Boost meiner Gesundheit zuliebe wirklich dankbar.


----------



## Terracresta (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Da ich mich bislang gesträubt habe, mein System CPU-seitig aufzurüsten (kann u.a. meine 16GB DDR3 nicht weiterverwenden), wäre das die perfekte Gelegenheit.

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock Slim (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)

Zusätzliche Anschaffungen:
Stärkeres, modulares Netzteil; Ryzen 5 2600(X); vorerst 16 GB DDR4; 1TB M.2 NVMe SSD 


Mein momentanes System:
Gehäuse: Fractal Design R4 PCGH Edition mit 2 Lüftern
Netzteil: Thermaltake Berlin 630W
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-Z97P-D3
CPU: Intel i5 4690k @ 4.4 GHz
CPU Fan: Scythe Mugen 4 oder 5
RAM: 16 GB DDR3 (nichts spezielles)
Grafik: MSI 1070 Gaming X
Massenspeicher: 500GB SSD Crucial MX100 intern + diverse externe HDDs via eSata Docking Station
Monitor: Asus 27" (1080p 60Hz)

Mein Fractal Design würde ich behalten, aber die 2 Standard-Lüfter austauschen. Mit dem gewählten CPU-Kühler sollte auch wieder Platz für einen dritten Lüfter an der Rückseite des Gehäuses sein. Der Scythe ist so nah an der Rückseite, dass der Gehäuselüfter keinen Platz mehr hatte und es im Betrieb zu schrecklichen Geräuschen kam.
Das Netzteil würde ich gegen ein stärkeres, modulares tauschen, um auch eine Grafikkarte der Leistung 2080Ti befeuern zu können und keinen Kabelsalat mehr im Gehäuse zu haben.
Beim X470 Mainboard hoffe ich auf Kompatibilität zu Zen 2 CPUs und dass diese ordentlich an Leistung zulegen können.
Bei der Grafikkarte würde ich voll zuschlagen, um möglichst lang damit auszukommen. Selbst ohne 4K Monitor ist Downsampling angenehm für die Augen, aber leider bricht mit der 1070 oft die Bildrate ein.
Meine alten Komponenten würde im PC meiner Frau ein neues Zuhause finden.

@TippelX:
Ich glaub da wird es bei dir wirklich langsam Zeit. Wir haben hier noch alte Core2 Rechner im Betrieb, welche eigentlich ausgesondert werden sollen, aber dann trotzdem noch mal raus gehen, da sie nichts kosten. Schnell ist anders. xD
Beim alten Phenom II x6 meiner Frau bringt selbst die SSD nicht viel, da das System diese stark ausbremst. K.A. ob das bei den Core2 auch der Fall ist.

Die Fotos waren eine gute Gelegenheit, mal die Staubfilter zu reinigen und den Innenraum von Feinstaub zu säubern. Muss mir wirklich mal einen kleinen Kompressor besorgen, da es ein Krampf ist, Gehäuselüfter zu säubern.


----------



## Scenz (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hier kommt dann mal meine Bewerbung, da es langsam mal Zeit für ein Upgrade wird und zwar vor allem für die GPU. Die Optik würde durch das neue Gehäuse auch ein ordentliches Upgrade erhalten . 

Edit: So wie es aussieht muss ich jetzt demnächst auch umsteigen, da AVX nicht untersützt wird und Ubisoft darauf setzt 

Mein aktuelles System besteht aus folgenden Komponenten:

Mainboard: Asus Rampage III Extreme X58
Prozessor: Intel X5650 @ 4.1 GHz
Ram: 12 GB Corsair Dominator DDR3 RAM
GPU: Asus Nvidia GTX 670 2GB
CPU-Kühler: Noctua NH-D14
Netzteil: Corsair HX650W (aus dem Jahr 2012)
Gehäuse: Lancool K62 (Lüfter BQ! SilentWings 2)
Monitor: Dell U2312HM

Hier wäre mein Wunsch Upgrade:

  AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 82 Punkte von 85 (3 Punkte übrig)

Das Netzteil ist zwar ein wenig Overkill, jedoch will man ja die Punkte auch ausgeben .
Weitere Upgrades, die ich machen würde/ benötige (damit der Rechner startet) wären noch eine CPU, bei der ich auf einen AMD Ryzen 2600 setzten(den ich manuell Übertakten würde), und ein 16 GB DDR4 Ram Kit, bei dem ich vermutlich das G.Skill RipJaws V DDR4-3200 Kit wählen würde (da es einfach mit fast allen Ryzen-Boards kompatibel ist).

Mit dem Rechner wäre ich dann wieder für die nächsten 5-6 Jahre gut versorgt!

Hier ist noch ein aktuelles Bild des Innenlebens meines aktuellen Rechners:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kesor (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCHG-Team,

hier meine Bewerbung.

Aktuelles System:

MB: GA-Z97MX-Gaming 5
CPU: Intel I7-4790K
GPU: GTX 1080 Gainward GS (mit Alphacool Eiswolf Kühler)
Kühlung: Alphacool Eisbär (CPU) + Alphacool Eiswolf (GPU) mit 360 + 140 Radiatoren in einem Kreislauf
RAM: 2x8 GSkill DDR3
Netzteil: 700W Enermax RevoBron
Festplatten: 240 GB SSD Cruxial + 240 GB SSD Cruxial + 2x500GB HDD
Gehäuse: Thermaltake TG31 (inkl. 3 x 140 Riing)

Meine Wunschkomponenten:

Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 83 Punkte von 85 (2 Punkte übrig)

Motivation:
Mit dem MSI Z370  MB würde ich meine Plattform aufrüsten und einen Intel Core i5-8600K anschaffen sowie mind. 16 GB DDR4.
Sobald auf dem Markt würde ich die GTX2080 mit einer Alphacool Eiswolf oder einem EKWB Waterblock versehen und in den Kreislauf integrieren.
Das Straight Power 11 850 Watt soll genügend Power zum übertakten hergeben, der 8600K soll ja hier bestes Potential bieten.
Die Silent Wings 3 sollen die Riing Lüfter ersetzen und den Rechner auf Silent trimmen.
Der iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 soll dann in 1440p mit 144 hz die FPS auf die Straße bringen 

Besten Gruß


----------



## Living81 (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PC Gameshardwareteam,

mein PC kommt in die Jahre.

Meine Wunschkonfiguration:
Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)

Grüße
Living


----------



## Rossoneri1899 (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH Team,
Die Aktion von euch passt einfach nur hervorragend. Ich wollte mir auch nach und nach einen neuen PC zusammenstellen da mein altes System immer mehr schwächelt.
Ich habe vor mir einen AMD Ryzen 7 2700x zuzulegen und habe mir folgende Komponenten von euch ausgesucht:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 83 Punkte von 85 (2 Punkte übrig)

Momentan habe ich

Intel i5 4690k @4,3GHz (verdeckt durch den bequiet Dark Rock 3 pro)
AsRock Z97 Extreme4/3.1
8GB DDR 3 Sniper
Palit Nvidia GTX 660 ti


Vielen dank schon mal im vorraus


----------



## TomLovis (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hi PCGH-Team,

mein 6 Jahre alter Rechner verdient langsam mal ein Upgrade. Die Grafikkarte ist immer mal wieder ausgetauscht worden, leider merkt man aber langsam dass die CPU doch nicht mehr alles mit macht was ich von ihr erwarte.

Das jetzige System:
Intel i5-3570k @4,4 Ghz
Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev.A
Asrock Z77 Pro3 Mainboard
4x4GB Corsair DDR3-1600
MSI GTX 1080 Gaming 8G X
450 Watt be quiet! Straight Power E9 Non-Modular
128GB Crucial m4 SSD
1000GB Seagate Desktop HDD
Bitfenix Shinobi (Ohne Fenster)
Dell Ultrasharp (23" 1080p 60Hz) u2312hm


Mein Upgradewunsch wäre:
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk (5 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 83 Punkte von 85 (2 Punkte übrig)


Dazu kämen dann von meiner Seite noch:
Ryzen 2700x
16GB DDR4-3000
m.2 256GB SSD

Den Macho würde ich via Upgradekit weiter nutzen, Festplatten und BeQuiet Silentwings finden auch weiter Verwendung. Der Dell Bildschirm würde dann als Zweitbildschirm auf dem Schreibtisch platz finden.
Aus den übrigen Teilen des alten PCs würde ich mit meinem kleinen Bruder zu Weihnachten einen Gaming PC für ihn bauen.

Hauptgrund für den Upgradewunsch ist, dass meine CPU langsam nicht mehr für das ausreicht, was ich von ihr benötige.
RAW-Fotos in Lightroom und 1080p Videoediting mit nur wenigen Masken und Effekten bringen alle 4 Kerne auf 100% Last, wodurch jegliches Arbeiten unnötig nerviger wird. Auch bei aktuelleren Gaming Titeln kommt er schnell an die oberen Grenzen, die Framerate bricht einfach ein und versaut einem den Spaß am Spielen.

Beste Grüße,
Tom


----------



## Whompter (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team


AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 82 Punkte von 85 (3 Punkte übrig)



Aktuelles System

Prozessor:  Ryzen 1600
Mainboard: ASUS Prime Plus b350
RAM: Corsair 16 GB 3000 CL15 (glaube das es CL15 ist)
Grafikkarte: Nvidia Gtx 680
Festplatte: 1 TB HDD (alte Festplatte)
SSD: Crucial 128 GB (alte 2012 angeschafft), SanDisk Ultra 480 GB
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Meshify C
CPU Kühler: Noctua NH-D15 
Lüfter: Noctua NF-14 (2x) Noctua NF-12 (1x)
Netzteil: Bequiet 580 Watt 
Monitor: ASUS VG248QE 


Grundsätzlich sind die nächsten Investitionen folgende (die sich schon seit über einem Jahr ausstehen): 
Grafikkarte
Netzteil
NVME SSD 
Monitor
Festplatte HDD 4 TB 


Falls ich jedoch einer der glücklichen Gewinner sein sollte,  entfiele die Anschaffung einer Grafikkarte, eines Netzteils und eines Monitores. 

Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern Viel Glück.


----------



## Logresse (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH Team, 
 auch ich möchte mal mein Glück versuchen an eurem Gewinnspiel mein PC ein wenig aufzupeppen 

folgende Hardware besitzt mein PC

Motherboard : Asus Z170 Pro Gaming
CPU                   :  I7 6700K 4x4GHZ
Kühler              : Thermalright HR-02 Macho
Ram                   : Hyper X Fury 2x16 GB 2666 FBS
Craka                : Asus 1060 GTX 6GB Strix OC
SSD                    : Samsung Evo 960 
HDD                  : 2 x 1 TB WD blue
Netzteil            : Corsair 650W
Gehäuse           : BE Quiet Silent Base 800


Aurüsten würd ich folgende Komponenten :

 Craka : MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio   warum???  bin Konsumer der Kickstarter Kampagne der Pimax VR 8K und 5K+
                                                                                                                               jeder der sich mit VR beschäftigt, weiss das die Ansprüche an eine Craka sehr hoch sind
                                                                                                                               und bevor ich auf eine 1080Ti oder 2080 RTX etc wechsel, versuch ich hier mein Glück

Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 850 Watt            warum??? eine schnelle Craka braucht höhere Leistung, ist doch klar 
Lüfter    : Be Quiet Shadow Wings                                  hab die gleichen schon verbaut, top Lüfter und als Reserve bestens geeignet 
Monitor: Iiyama G-Master GB 2730QSU-B1           hab momentan nen Samsung Sync Master 24 Zoll, einfach ma austauschen


----------



## Raketenwurm1 (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Moin,
ich würde gerne am Gewinnspiel teilnehmen , weil mein aktueller Pc schon etwas in die Jahre gekommen ist. 
-Intel i7 2600K
-Asus P8P67 deluxe
-Corsair xms 3 DDR 3
-Geforce 1050 Ti
-Enermax Modu87+ 700W
-Thermaltake S Viking

Meine Wunschkomponeten wären:


AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ich würde dem System folgende Komponeten hinzufügen:

-AMD Ryzen 2700x 
-G.Skill Flare X DDR 4 3200 MHz 16GB
-Fractal Design Define R6
- M.2 SSD Samsung 970 EVO 250 GB

MfG

Raketenwurm


----------



## zenrunner2049 (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben 

Time to Change - mein alter 8 Jahre alter PC , der bis dato noch läuft, könnte ein zeitgemäßes Hardware-Update gut vertragen. 
Habe leider massive Software Probleme, mit meinem DUAL-Boot-System - WIN-7 & Win-XP.
Die Probleme begannen nach einem CC-Cleaner Durchgang vor ca. 1-1/2 Jahren. Irgendwie wurden Treiber dabei zerschossen.
Eine eingebaute TV-Karte funktionierte nicht mehr und der Rechner startet nicht mehr korrekt. 
Muß den Netzschalter zigmal AN/Aus betätigen, bis er dann doch hochfährt. (Batterie - NEU /Netzteil Seasonic ?? )  
Wollte daraufhin eine Neu-Installation des WIN-7 -(ohne XP ) - auf einer SSD (vormals HDD ) aufsetzen - Keine Chance - 
alle Versuche gescheitert ... habe alle Foren nach Tipps/Anleitungen durchsucht- einiges gefunden - aber das System sträubt sich regelrecht
... auch die Suche nach Hilfe über PC-Helfer-Listen (alle meist veraltet ) führte leider zu keiner Resonanz- nur nette telefonische Tipps ...
Fazit ... bleiben 2 Lösungsansätze ... 1) weiter hoffen einen netten, kompetenten Software-Spezi zu finden oder 
2) ... den PC mit Neuer Hard/und Software - zu bestücken 
Meine verbauten Komponenten : 
PC-Gehäuse - Coolermaster CM 690 / Intel Core I5-750 / MB- ASUS P7P55D-E PRO (1156) /DDR3 - 8GB (2 x 4096MB) Corsair Vengeance /CPU-Kühler - Noctua NH-U12P SE2 /GraKa-Sapp-HD-5830 /
Netzteil-Seasonic X-Series 650 W /Monitor - iiyama ProLite B2776HDS-B1 /Soundkarte-Asus Xonar D2X/XDT 7.1 PCIe x 1 / TV-Karte - TechniSat  SkyStar HD2  DVB-S  Pci / HDD-3x Seagate /

Wunsch Bestückung :  ( ... dazu später Selbst ev. einen AMD Ryzen 5-2600 ) 
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock Slim (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig) 

MfG / zenrunner2049

Anhang : Bild /PC (....kann ich nicht anhängen ? - wird nachgereicht ...)


----------



## alextest (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCHG-Team,

hier meine Bewerbung.

Mein PC:
Prozessor: Intel Core i7-4790K + Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. B
Mainboard: ASRock Z87 Extreme4 
Arbeitsspeicher:32GB G.Skill Ares DDR3-2400 
Festplatte(n): Samsung EVO 256GB & 1TB SSD, 2TB HDD, 3x 4TB HDD 
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1060 6GB Gaming X 6G 
Sound: Realtek ALC1150; Logitech Z 2300 2.1 THX 
Netzteil: Thermaltake Smart SE 730W 
Gehäuse: Antec Three Hundred Two
Display: Dell U2412M, 24" TFT + Dell 1907FP, 19" TFT

Meine Wunschkomponenten:

Intel-Mainboard: MSI B360 Gaming Plus (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock Slim (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)

Motivation:
Update und Pushup für das F@H Team PCGH!
alextest - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/105263-alextest.html

Geplante Neuanschaffung passend dazu:
Intel Core i7-8700K, 6x 3.70GHz, boxed ohne Kühler ab €'*'440,40 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
2x G.Skill Aegis DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-2666 ab €'*'119,85 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Beste Grüße
Alex


----------



## Jayhawk (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo ans PCGH Team und die Community! 

Als ich euren Artikel gestern gelesen habe dachte ich sofort: Da muss ich mitmachen. Als Student fehlen mir derzeit die Mittel, mir ein großangelegtes Upgrade zu gönnen, dabei juckt es mich schon extrem in den Fingern meinen Rechner im Jahr 2018 ankommen zu lassen. Zum einen, weil mein derzeitiger Unterbau mehr als 4 Jahre auf dem Buckel hat und ich die Mehrleistung gut gebrauchen kann, zum anderen aber auch schlicht und einfach, weil die Schrauberei enormen Spaß macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich träume von einem System auf Zen+ (Den Ryzen 7 2700X würde ich selbst nachrüsten) Basis, mit der Option auf Zen2 aufzurüsten, falls die 7nm Chips so stark werden, wie ich es mir Wünsche. Außerdem reizt mich die Option in 144 Hz. zu spielen enorm! Daher bin ich aus eurer Liste aus Komponenten auf die folgende Konfiguration gekommen:


AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10 600 Watt CM (5 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)


Gesamt: 84 Punkte von 85 (1 Punkte übrig)


Noch einige Worte zu meinem derzeitigen System: Gebaut Ende 2013 - Anfang 2014 und seit dem im Originalzustand, bis auf ein Upgrade der Grafikkarte (Von r9-280X auf GTX 1060). Läuft wie am ersten Tag und ist schön leise. Aber für moderne Titel und meinen Ultrawide Monitor, reicht die Leistung einfach nicht mehr aus. Ein Bild vom Innenaufbau gibt es natürlich im Anhang

CPU: Intel Xenon 1230v3
Mainboard: ASRock H87 Pro4
Netzteil: bq Straight Power E9 CM
Grafikkarte: Ursprünglich R9-280X, akutell GTX 1060
Arbeitspeicher: G.Skill SNIPER DDR3-1866 DIMM CL9
Gehäuse: Coolermaster CM 690 III
SSD: Samsung Evo 840
Kühler: Thermalright HR-02 Macho und bq Silentwings

Ich würde mich wirklich riesig freuen, wenn ihr euch die Zeit nehmt, meine Bewerbung zu berücksichtigen und ich in nicht allzuferner Zukunft tatsächlich in WQHD, 144hz und maximalen Details spielen könnte! Bebilderung und Eindrücke von Bau, Inbetriebnahme und den ersten Zockerfahrungen wird es selbstverständlich geben! 

Viele Grüße,

Jacob


----------



## soeren281100 (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Guten Tag,
ich will mich hier mit für die Aufrüstung meines PCs bewerben und auf mein Glück hoffen. Jetzt kommt eine  relativ lange Begründung, warum ich versuche hier zu gewinnen, also wenn Sie sich das nicht antun wollen, merken Sie sich, dass ich voll ins Klo gegriffen habe.
Also als erstes hatte ich ein Laptop von Medion mit einer GT555m und einem i5-2430m, also was das Gegenteil von Gaming ist. Nach ca. 5 Jahren hat er dann sein Geist aufgegeben, und ich habe beschlossen, mir einen Gaming-PC  zusammenzustellen. Ich habe dann meinen Vater gefragt, ob das für ihn oke wäre, weil ein ordentlicher Gaming-PC ja relativ kostet. Er meinte daraufhin ja und, dass sie bei ihm auf Arbeit noch sehr gute PCs haben, die nicht mehr gebraucht werden, und ich für 400€ einen haben kann. Also voller Vorfreude habe ich dann auf den „Sehr guten“ PC gewartet und nachdem mein Vater den mitgebracht hatte, habe ich mir nur gedacht Nein! Ich habe den dann ganz vorsichtig aufgemacht, um die Hardware zu betrachten...ich glaube ich muss dann dazu nichts weiter sagen, außer dass ich ca die Hälfte meines Geldes in diesen reinen Office statt Gaming PC gesteckt habe! Ich weiß, es ist natürlich meine Schuld, dass ich mich nicht vorher nach der Hardware erkundigt habe, trotzdem ist es ärgerlich, da ich auch nur Schüler bin und noch nicht selber Geld verdiene und so auch nicht unendlich Geldreserven habe.

aktuelle Hardware:
-Mainboard: ein unbekanntes von HP; (brauch ein Neues hängt halt von der CPU ab)
-CPU: Intel Xeon E5-1620 E4; (brauch auch eine Neue. Am liebsten wieder von Intel und zum Übertakten, aber zur Zeit sind die   CPUs zu teuer und ich hoffe, dass ,mit der neuen Zen 2 Architektur von AMD, Intel die Preise wieder senken wird. Müsste dann halt noch bis nächstes Jahr noch warten).
-CPU Kühler: Unbekannt; (bekomm eine neue Alphacool Eisbaer LT 360 zum Geburtstag)
-GPU: Nvidia Quadro K620; (auf jeden Fall eine Neue. Hätte an eine 1080 gedacht, aber dafür muss ich dann erstmal die CPU aufrüsten)
-RAM: 16Gb Marke unbekannt (werde ich behalten)
-Netzteil: 700W Marke unbekannt (werde ich behalten)
-Gehäuse: eins von HP; (bekomm zum Geburtstag ein Be quiet Dark Base 700)
-2 Festplatten: 292GB/591GB; (bekomm zum Geburtstag noch eine SSD dazu)
-Monitor: Samsung S24D330H (werde ich behalten)
Geburtstag habe ich dann Ende November.



Meine Wunsch Hardware:
-MSI B360 Gaming Plus (5 Punkte)
-MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)
-be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
-be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
-iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
-Gesamt: 84 Punkte von 85 (1 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Sir Demencia (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

@Jayhawk: Sag mal ist das Bild nur so "schräg" aufgenommen, oder sitzt Dein CPU- Kühler wirklich so schräg auf der CPU?


----------



## Deathy93 (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hiermit nutze auch ich meine Chance und bewerbe mich mit meinem System.

Aktuell sieht mein System wie folgt aus:

CPU: I7 7700k @4,8 GHz
CPU Kühler : Corsair H110i (Passt nichts ins Gehäuse und teilweise defekt, daher auch der BQ DRP4 in der Wunschkonfig)
Mobo: Asus Maximus Hero IX
Grafikkarte : Gainward GTS 450 mit 1GB (980 Ti hat leider den Geist aufgegeben)
RAM: 8GB Single G.Skill Ripjaws V DDR4 3200Mhz 
Festplatten: SSD 960 EVO mit 250GB
NT: BQ Power Pro 11 650w
Gehäuse: Kaputtes NZXT Phantom 410
Monitor: Asus VQ248E FHD 144Hz

So sieht meine Wunschkonfig aus:

Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 84 Punkte von 85 (1 Punkte übrig)


Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Glück!


----------



## frEnzy (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Ich würde mich auch bewerben, allerdings geht das nicht. Denn für mich sind die Kategorien ungünstig. Ich brauche weder ein neues Mainboard, noch einen CPU-Kühler oder ein Gehäuse. Monitor und Grafikkarte hingegen wären richtig gut! Meine Auswahl würde so aussehen:

Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 82 Punkte von 85 (3 Punkte übrig)

Im Moment werkelt in meinem PC:

- AMD Ryzen 7 1700X
- Gigabyte AORUS GA-AX370-Gaming 5
- 16 GB DDR4-3200 Ram von G.Skill
- be-quiet Dark Rock 3 pro
- Powercolor RX480 Red Devil mit 8 GB
- 500 GB Samsung Evo M.2 2280 NVMe
- 2 TB Seagate HD
- be-quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Gehäuse



Aber da ich aus jeder Abteilung etwas nehmen müsste und es unverschämt wäre, wenn ich die nicht benötigten Teile weiter verkaufen würde, werde ich mich nicht bewerben. Außerdem wurde ich vor einigen Jahren schon mal als Gewinner bei dieser Aktion bedacht und werde daher wahrscheinlich eh nicht ausgewählt


----------



## Taubenhaucher (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH Team,

ich möchte auch wieder mein Glück versuchen und meine alte Möhre etwas aufmöbeln 

Wunschkomponenten:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock Slim (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)
Dazu kommt dann aus eigener Tasche eine CPU, R7 1700/2700 oder je nach dem wann die Hardware ankommen würde ggf. der Zen 2, der ja im Januar angekündigt werden soll, 16 oder 32 GB DDR 4 Ram.

Mein aktuelles System:

CPU: AMD FX 8350 @4,8 GHz (custom WaKü)
MB: ASUS Sabertooth 990FX R3.0
RAM: 32 GB DDR 3 HyperX (zusammengewürfelt)
GPU: Sapphire Radeon HD 7970
PSU: Enermax Modu 82+ 625 Watt
Gehäuse:     Cooler Master HAF 932
Monitor: Dell U2412MB




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wünsche allen viel Glück!

Grüße aus dem Ruhrpott

Johannes


----------



## Slept (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo Liebes PCGH-Team,

wie viele andere auch, wünsche ich mir ein Upgrade für mein Teilweise betagtes System. 
Ich lasse zu erst ein mal die harten Fakten wirken:  
Intel-Mainboard: MSI B75A-G43 
CPU: Intel i5-3570
CPU Kühler: Prolimatech Megahalems CPU Cooler mit 2x be quiet! SilentWings 120mm
RAM: DDR3 8 GB Corsair Vengeance PC3 12800U CL9 
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 970
Festplatten: Samsung SSD 840 Pro 256 GB + HDD 500 GB und 200 GB 
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power BQT E7-600 Watt
Gehäuse: CoolerMaster HAF 932 mit 1x be quiet! SilentWings 120mm + 3 Standard Lüftern
Monitore: Samsung SyncMaster 2494HM + Irgend ein alter Medion 17 Zoll

Ja ein Paar Sachen davon haben 8 Jahre und mehr auf dem Buckel ein paar Sachen wurden zwischen drin mal erneuert. Mainboard, RAM und CPU hatte ich um 2013/14 rum erneuern müssen, weil ich beim Aufrüsten meines Arbeitsspeichers eventuell Pech hatte mit Gebrauchtware oder zu Euphorisch beim Einbau war. Naja wie dem auch sei. Ich hatte damals eher Kostengünstig nach gerüstet. Zwischen drin hatte ich dann doch mal wieder Lust auf etwas bessere Grafikpower so kam eine GTX 970 dazu. Mit der ich bis heute sehr zufrieden bin, trotz ihrer damaligen Speicher Thematik. So viel zu meiner jetzigen Hardware. 
Da ich gerade für meine Freundin einen Gaming PC zusammen gebaut habe, bin ich selber stark angefixt. Gerade die Basis (Mainboard, RAM, CPU) werden langsam zum Flaschenhals meines Systems. Weshalb so eine Aktion sehr gelegen kommt, und das eingesparte Geld in die noch Fehlende Hardware gesteckt werden könnte. Das es zusätzlich noch einen Bildschirm gibt, ist das i-Tüpfelchen der Aktion. Da ist die Technik ja zum Glück auch nicht stehen geblieben und einen schönen neuer 27 Zoller würde mir gut stehen. 

Kurz noch etwas zu meiner Wunschkonfiguration. Ich denke man sieht das es um das nächst Level Gaming geht. Wie oben schon beschrieben, habe ich für meine Freundin ein PC zusammen gestellt der lange halten soll. Daher kommt für mich das B360 Gaming Plus nicht ins Haus, da fehlt mir ein bisschen zu viel. Ob die Effizienz meines alten Netzteils noch ausreicht, keine Ahnung. Ich mag mein Gehäuse, es ist gut durch Lüftet, bietet viel Platz. aber leider hat es keine Staubfilter oder Dämmung und die neuen be quiet! Gehäuse sehen einfach schick aus. Zu letzt noch mal zur Grafikkarte, ich habe eine 970 eine Generation weiter wäre kein großer Sprung, deswegen lieber eine Generation Überspringen.  

Meine Wunschkonfiguration:
Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10 600 Watt CM (5 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 82 Punkte von 85 (3 Punkte übrig)


So genug geschwafelt, möge die Jury weise entscheiden 

Bis bald!


----------



## TheHille (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebe PCGH,

hiermit bewerbe ich mich für eure "pimp my PC"-Aktion.

meine Versuche ein potentes ITX-System zusammenzustellen ist leider nur teilweise erfolgreich gewesen.
Aktuell verwende ich seit ca.4 Jahren einen Intel i7 4770 mit 16GB RAM auf einem Gigabyte H87N-Wifi und einer MSI GTX-770 Twin-Frozr mit 2GB in einem sehr engen Lian-Li PC-Q08 mit einer Corsair H80i v2 Wakü.
Leider wird das System unter Last sehr laut, zudem kommt die Grafikkarte mit seinen 2GB VRAM in Spielen mittlerweile deutlich an seine Grenzen.

Deswegen würde ich sehr human den Rechner mit folgenden Komponenten aufrüsten (RAM und CPU (Intel I7 8700K oder I5 8600k) werden dort ihren Platz finden).
Zudem erhoffe ich mir durch das größere und moderne Gehäuse wieder kühlere Temperaturen und einen leiseren Betrieb.

Ich würde mich freuen zu den Glücklichen dieser Aktion zu gehören!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10 600 Watt CM (5 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo,

also jedes mal eine Geile Aktion muss ich sagen, auch wenn ich noch nie gewonnen habe 
Mein Aktueller Pc ist recht Old School:

CPU: Intel 2500K @ 4.4GHz
MB: Asus P8P67 EVO
RAM 4x4 DDR3 1333er von Team Group
GPU: AMD Radeon HD 7870 GHz @ 2GB Vram
Kühler: Enermax ETS T40 TB 
Case: Fractal Define R6 mit Seitenfenster

Das einzige was an diesen Pc Modern ist ist mein Gehäuse ! Leider hat es im Sommer meine geliebte GTX 680@4GB Gekillt und jetzt muss ich mit einer HD7870 GHZ von einen bekannten rum schlagen.


Auf was ich gern Updaten würde:

MB: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon
Lüfter-Set: Be quiet! Silent Wing 3 PWM
PSU: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1
GPU: MSI Geforce RTX2080 Duke 8GB OC

Möchte die Teile selber einbauen, was bei mir noch fehlt ist ein CPU und Ram das wird aber nicht das Problem. Ich würde dem Pc auf einen 2700X ( oder waren bis der 2800X raus kommt) das ganze mit 16 oder 32GB ram Garnieren.  Da ich leidenschaftlicher Streamer bin nur ohne erfolg  Daher würde ich mich über das AMD System mit Geforce Karte sehr freuen, da ich genug CPU-Kerne habe um in guter Qualität zustreamen und genug Power für Spiele habe um alles auf Max zu spielen. 



Bilder zu meinen PC:


----------



## Grimmidereine (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo,

Ich würde mir auch eine Aufrüstung wünschen. 
Schwachpunkt bei mir derzeit, das viel zu kleine Gehäuse und die veraltete Plattform. 

Ausgewählte Produkte
AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10 600 Watt CM (5 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 84 Punkte von 85 (1 Punkte übrig)

Mein derzeitiges System : 
Xigmatek Echo MIDI tower
Thermaltake Berlin 630W
Gigabyte H97 D3H
i5 4590
8GB Crucial Ballistix Sport
Mx100
Thermaltake Frio Silent 14
Zotac GTX 1080 AMP
BenQ Monitor FHD 60hz

Würde aus eigener Tasche dann noch eine aktuelle AMD CPU ( Auswahl noch nicht sicher) und 16GB DDR4 beisteuern.

Dann viel Glück an Alle


----------



## MrBlack87 (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH Team
Mein zusammen Gebastelter mini Rechner soll Wachsen! 
Mein Rechner
FX-8350
8GB DDR3 1333
GTX 960
M5A78L-LX
Habe in das mini Gehäuse auch noch eine Wasserkühlung gequetscht 
 Würde aber gerne mal wieder richtig Durchstarten und einen 8700K von Intelund DDR4 nachschieben!
Meine Frau und Ich zocken sehr gerne Ark und Pubg

Meine Wunschliste:

Intel-Mainboard: MSI B360 Gaming Plus (5 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 83 Punkte von 85 (2 Punkte übrig)


----------



## sug4r (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo,

würde mich auch mal Bewerben. Monitor bräuchte ich nicht unbedingt da ich einen Lenovo Y27G mit *G-Sync* und 144 Hz (halt nur FHD) zum zocken habe. Wenn es ginge würde ich den Monitor komplett rausnehmen und dann statt der 2080 die 2080ti nehmen.
Ansonsten würde ich mir dann halt ein Dual Monitor-Setup zusammenstellen. 
Meinen Ryzen 1700X und meine 32GB Corsair Dominator RAM würde ich einfach weiterverwenden ebenso meine SSDs/Festplatten.

Wunschsystem:

  AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 83 Punkte von 85 (2 Punkte übrig)



Aktuelles System:

CPU: AMD Ryzen 1700X (OC)
Mainboard: MSI B350M Gaming Pro
RAM: 2x 16GB 3000er DDR4 Corsair Dominator Platinum 
Grafikkarte: Zotac Geforce GTX 1070
Gehäuse: Thermaltake Urban S31
Netzteil: beQuiet! Straightpower BQT E5-550W
Monitor: Lenovo Y27G




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZeXes (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Guten Tag liebe PCGH Redaktion. 

Ich bewerbe mich hiermit für die "Pimp my PC 2018" Aktion. 
Dies ist schon meine zweite Teilnahme, nach 2017 wo ich leider nicht das Quäntchen Glück hatte.
(http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...wunsch-auf-jetzt-bewerben-25.html#post9069776)
 Ich hoffe mit dieser Bewerbung werde ich Sie mehr überzeugen können. 

Aber nun ans eingemachte.. 

Inhaltsangabe der Bewerbung

1. Mein jetziges System
2. Anmerkungen zu meinem jetzigen System und Benchmarks
3. Meine "Pimp my PC 2018" Wunsch-Komponenten
4. Meine zukunftsnahen PC Aufrüstungen
5. Schlusswort


*1. Mein jetziges "System"*

1.1 PC-Hardware

*Prozessor*:               Intel Core i5-3550
*Prozessorkühler*: Alpenföhn Triglav
*Arbeitsspeicher*:  8GB-Kit Corsair ValueSelect PC3-10667U CL9   
*Mainboard*:            ASRock H77 Pro4/MVP, Sockel 1155
*Grafikkarte*:           Club 3D Radeon HD 7850 royalQueen, 1GB GDDR5
*Festplatte*:             WD Blue 1TB
*DVD Laufwerk*:   LG GH22NS50/70/90 bare schwarz
*Netzteil*:                 Thermaltake SMART M550W/ 80plus Bronze 
*Gehäuse*:                Cooler Master Elite 431 RC-431K-KWN1




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1.2 Monitor

Samsung SyncMaster S22B350


*2. Anmerkungen zu meinem jetzigen System und Benchmarks*

2.1 Anmerkungen zu meinen jetzigen System

Um es "nett" auszudrücken ist mein System "etwas" veraltet. Um es hart auszudrücken ist mein PC gerade so noch am Leben. Mein Prozessor ist für das tägliche surfen und arbeiten am PC noch völlig in Ordnung. Trotzdem merkt man ihm die Jahre stark an. Der Prozessor hat ständig mit Hitzespitzen zu kämpfen, wodurch mein Alpenföhn Triglav ständig auf volle Leistung aufdrehen muss. Und mit "ständig" meine ich alle 2-3 Minuten bei aufwändigen Spielen. Die Lautstärke ist extremst störend und ich kann mich sehr oft ,durch die Lautstärke, nicht mehr auf das eigentliche Spielgeschehen konzentrieren. Dieser Umstand wird leider nicht durch das PC Gehäuse verbessert. Der PC war 2012 ein klassischer Budget-PC mit einem Kaufpreis von rund 750€. Deswegen wurde leider stark am Gehäuse gespart und das merkt man. Von "Kühlhalten" kann bei diesem PC Gehäuse keine Rede sein. Nach mehreren Stunden intensiven spielens erhitzt sich das Gehäuse sogar stark auf. Da wird es sogar irgendwann unangenehm seine Hand ans Blech zu halten. Das Gehäuse hält gerade so die Hardware an Platz und Stelle. Mehr aber auch nicht. Zum Netzteil bedarf es keiner vieler Worte. Es ist (wie ich in unzähligen Foren erfahren habe) ein Chinaböller und ich danke zu Gott, dass es noch nicht hochgegangen ist. An Spiele, wie The Witcher 3 und Assassins Creed Origins traue ich mich mit diesem System nicht dran. Hauptgrund ist hier die Grafikkarte. Meine HD 7850 royalQueen verfügt leider nur über 1GB GDDR5 VRAM. Das ist für Full HD bei den meisten Spielen heutzutage viel zu wenig. Ich würde diese Spiele gar nicht mehr mit der Grafikkarte richtig zum laufen bringen. Die 1GB VRAM beschränken mich in dieser Beziehung wirklich sehr. Aus diesem Grund spiele ich meistens Spiele die vor, oder kurz nach 2012 (dem Anschaffungsjahr dieses Gaming-PC's) erschienen sind und Spiele die nicht so viel Rechenleistung benötigen. 

Mein Samsung SyncMaster S22B350 wurde zeitgleich mit meinem Budget-PC bestellt. Auch ihm sieht man die Jahre stark an. Immer wieder kurze Blackscreens, vereinzelne Pixelfehler und viele Verbindungsabbrüche zum PC machen mir das Leben und Spielen schwer... .

2.2 Benchmarks vom alten System

2.2.1 Systembenchmarks




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein System habe ich auf Userbenchmark.com testen lassen. Der Test bescheinigt meinem PC durchweg unterdurchschnittliche Performance im Bereich Gaming, Desktop und Workstation. Meine i5 3550 CPU von Intel wird indes mit 68,2%, als "good" bewertet, währenddessen meine HD 7850 GPU von AMD mit desaströsen 25,9%, als "poor" bewertet wird.

2.2.2 Gamingbenchmarks

Ich habe mich für meine Spiele Benchmarks für BF3 Multiplayer, Payday2 und GTA V entschieden. Diese Spiele habe ich in den vergangenen Jahren intensiv gespielt, neben Spielen, wie CIV V und Hearthstone. Civilization V und Hearthstone zu benchmarken hielt ich für keine besonders kluge Idee, da diese Spiele die Grafikkarte nur wenig beanspruchen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2.2.2.1 Battlefield 3 Multiplayer mit 60 Personen auf dem Server (Map: Operation Firestorm)

Die Spieleinstellungen waren auf die normalen Einstellungen der Stufe "Hoch" eingestellt. Das Spiel lief zu meist flüssig bei 50-60 FPS in Full HD und hatte nur bei härteren Kampfgefechten mit Panzern und Panzerfäusten FPS-Einbrüche Richtung 30 FPS.

2.2.2.2 Payday 2

Auch hier waren die Spieleinstellungen auf die voreingestellten Einstellungen der Stufe "Hoch" eingestellt. Das Spiel lief durchweg zwischen 65 bis 83 FPS und war zu meist im 70FPS Bereich angesiedelt. Es kam jedoch bei einer härteren Schießerei mit den Cops zu einen massivem Lag, wodurch die Frames kurzzeitig auf 10 FPS abgestürzt sind. 

2.2.2.3 GTA V

Hier sind die Spieleinstellungen durch weg auf Mittel eingestellt. Bei Hoch wird das Spiel unspielbar. Da hätte ich mir starken Lags und vielen Hängern zu kämpfen. Zudem ist hier VRAM Management gefragt. Zu hohe Einstellungen fressen zu viel VRAM und davon habe ich mit 1GB nicht viel. Auf Mittel läuft das Spiel jedoch relativ flüssig  mit wenig Ausreißern unter 30 FPS.

(Anmerkung: Bei leider jedem Spiel überdreht mein CPU-Lüfter alle paar Minuten und die Geräuchkulisse ist leider nur mit einem Headset/Kopfhörern gerade so zu ertragen.)


*3. Meine "Pimp my PC 2018" Wunsch-Komponenten*

3.1 AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)

Das AMD-Mainboard würde sehr gut in meinen Plan passen, auf eine Ryzen CPU umzusatteln. Wie schon oben beschrieben ist mein i5 3550 schon langsam altersmüde geworden und kämpft mit ständigen Hitzespitzen. Den Prozessor möchte ich zeitnah durch einen Ryzen ersetzen. Schwanke hier jedoch noch zwischen der Ryzen 2000er Generation und der kommenden Ryzen 3000er Generation. Ich habe auch vor den Prozessor später zu übertakten und dafür ist das Mainboard einfach nur gemacht.

3.2 Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10 600 Watt CM (5 Punkte)

Ein neues Netzteil ist bei meinem zukünftigen PC Pflicht. Ich kann meine PC Komponenten einfach nicht mehr mit meinem "Chinaböller" mit Strom versorgen lassen. Zu gefährlich.. .  Das be quiet! Pure Power 10 600 Watt CM würde sich hier sehr gut in meinem neuen System machen. Mit 600W hat es genügend Leistung, um mein ganzes System ausreichend mit Strom versorgen zu können. Zumal ich bisher nur gutes von be quiet! Netzteilen gehört habe.

3.3 Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)

Wie schon oben angegeben ist mein jetziges "Gehäuse" ein absoluter Sauhaufen. Mein "Gehäuse" hält die PC Komponenten gerade so noch an Platz und Stelle, aber mehr auch nicht. Hier ist ein neues Gehäuse bitter nötig. Das be quiet! Dark Base 700 sagt mir vom Design, als auch von der Verarbeitung und umfangreichen Ausstattung am meisten zu. Das Gehäuse sollte meine PC Komponenten endlich kühl halten und die Lautstärke auf ein angenehmes Maß runterschrauben. 

3.4 Monitor: Iiyama G-MASTER GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)

Mein Samsung SyncMaster S22B350 ist leider auch nicht mehr der jüngste und das merkt man leider auch. Immer wieder Bildaussetzer, Standbild und leider mittlerweile auch ein paar kaputte Pixel. Hier ist ein Ersatz bitter nötig. Der Iiyama G-MASTER GB2760QSU-B1 wäre einfach nur ideal. WQHD mit 144HZ und eine schnelle Reaktionsfähigkeit von 1ms. Einfach perfekt für mein Gamingalltag.

3.5 Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Ich habe mich für die MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC entschieden, weil sie extrem viel Leistung bietet und für alle zukünftigen Triple A Titel mehr als ausreicht. Im Vergleich zu meiner jetzigen Club 3D Radeon HD 7850 royalQueen, 1GB GDDR5 wäre dies ein riesen Sprung.  Zwischen beiden Grafikkarten liegen einfach mal Welten. Mit der RTX 2080 könnte ich endlich The Witcher 3 in hoher Auflösung, mit starken Grafikeinstellungen und hohen FPS genießen. Das wäre wirklich ein Traum !

Gesamt: 84 Punkte von 85 (1 Punkt übrig)


*4. Meine zukunftsnahen PC Aufrüstungen*

Sollte ich von der Redaktion ausgewählt werden, habe ich mir schon einen ungefähren Aufrüstplan gemacht, wie ich mein zukünftiges PC-Setup neben den "Pimp my PC 2018" Komponenten weiter verbessern möchte. 

4.1 Eine Ryzen CPU

Wie schon beim AMD Mainboard erwähnt ist eine neue CPU Pflicht und da sollte es einfach mal ein Ryzen sein. Ich freue mich wirklich sehr das AMD wieder zurück auf den CPU Markt ist und uns mit Top CPUs versorgt. Dies ist sowohl für AMD Fans, als auch für Intel Fans eine gute Nachricht, da nun auch Intel etwas mehr gefordert ist. Ich möchte aber mit meinem nächsten Kauf AMD unterstützen, damit der CPU Markt auch noch in Zukunft so offen ist. Ein offener Markt mit mehreren Anbietern führt zu mehr Innovation und für uns Kunden, immer besseren CPUs. (Ohne Ryzen wären wir vllt. immer noch bei 4 Kernen.. .)

4.2 Eine 2TB SSD

Die Preise sind gerade so günstig, wie nie und selbst eine 2TB SSD ist mit rund 300€ heute gut erschwinglich. Es wird Zeit die alte HDD in die Wüste zu schicken und Platz für die Zukunft zu machen. Endlich ein blitzschnelles Windows 10 und kurze Ladezeiten bei Spielen.

4.3 Einen starken CPU Kühler

Mein alter Alpenföhn Triglav schafft es nicht mal mehr meinen 4 Kerner i5 3550 dauerhaft kalt zu halten, ohne zu übersteuern und extrem laut zu werden. Mit dem neuen Ryzen (höchstwahrscheinlich ein 8  Kerner) ist hier eine Aufrüstung bitter nötig. Ich habe da den Thermalright HR-02 Macho zur Zeit im Kopf. 

4.3 Ein 16GB 3200er DDR4 Arbeitsspeicherkit

Neuer Arbeitsspeicher ist für den geplanten Ryzen Pflicht und da Ryzen gut mit starken DDR4 Arbeitsspeicher skaliert wird es wohl ein 16GB 3200er DDR4 Kit bei mir werden. Ich merke jetzt schon relativ oft, wenn ich zu viele Tabs offen habe, oder zu viele Anwendungen, dass mein PC langsamer wird und manchmal gar kurz einfriert. Ich denke mit der Aufrüstung auf 16GB DDR4 Arbeitsspeicher bin ich gut für die Zukunft gerüstet.


* 5. Schlusswort *

Das war meine diesjährige Bewerbung für "Pimp my PC 2018". Ich würde mich wirklich sehr freuen, wenn sie mich für ihre Pimp-Aktion auswählen würden. Gerne fertige ich auch ausführliche Vorher-/Nachher Tests zum neuen PC System an. Sowohl einmal mit den neuen Komponenten, durch ihre Aktion, als auch noch einmal ein ausführlichen Test, sobald meine neue Ryzen CPU samt den restlichen geplanten Komponenten (Punkt 4.) im neuen PC System integriert worden sind. 

Zudem möchte ich mich sehr herzlich bedanken, dass ihr eurer Community diese jährliche Aktion anbietet. So haben auch Leute eine Chance auf ein Hardware-Upgrade, die sich eben nicht aus dem Stegreif ein 2000€ PC-System leisten können. Das ist wirklich große klasse !


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

ZeXes


----------



## Error2015 (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo Leute,

ich finde die Aktion voll Super. Als ich bei den Teilnahmebedingungen gelesen habe, dass auch Österreicher teilnehmen können, habe ich mich umso mehr gefreut.

Für meine aktuelle Konfiguration wurde ich bereits vor ein paar Jahren hier im Forum super beraten und dabei kam folgendes raus:

Mainboard: Asus Z170-P Intel Z170
CPU-Kühler: 	EKL Ben Nevis Tower Kühle
Netzteil: 500 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM
GPU: Sapphire Radeon R9 390 Nitro, seit kurzem mit defektem VRAM  (Kann manche Spiele deshalb nicht mehr spielen)
CPU: Intel i5-6500 (Würde dann aber mit dem neuem Setup auch upgegradet werden, wahrscheinlich ein 2700x)
RAM: 16GB G.Skill Value 4 DDR4-2400
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600
Monitor: BenQ GL2450 und ein uralter HP W19 als Zweitmonitor der gerade am kaputt werden ist. Ich bin deshalb aktuell eh gerade auf der Suche nach einem neuen Hauptmonitor und der BenQ wird dann der Zweite.

Der PC hat mir jetzt mehrere Jahre treue Dienste geleistet, doch man merkt, dass die verbaute Technik nicht mehr mit dem aktuellen Markt mithalten kann. Das ein oder andere Stück Hardware segnet langsam das Zeitliche und schreit nach Ersatz. Ich wollte eh schon seit längerer Zeit upgraden, doch mit den aktuellen Preisen bei GPU's etc. lässt das mein Geldbeutel aktuell leider nicht zu.

Wunschsetup:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock Slim (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)

Wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Glück.


----------



## Magera (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH Team.

Nette Aktion. Danke dafür.
 Ich habe mir über die Jahre mein System selbst stück für Stück aufgebaut bzw Upgrades vorgenommen.
Ich bin soweit mit der Hardware zufrieden, allerdings habe ich bisher aus P/L Gründen  immer darauf verzichtet meinen Monitor oder die Lüfter zu verbessern bzw neu zu kaufen.
Einfach weil zb der bisherige Monitor noch läuft.

Mein System steht soweit in der Signatur.
CPU: i7 - 4790K
Board: Asus Maximus VII Ranger
KÜHLER: EKL Alpenföhn Broken 2 Standard
GPU: Asus Strix GTX 1060 OC
Gehäuse Fractal Design Define R5
Netzteil: Bequiet Straight Power 10 600 Watt CM
Gehäuselüfter: Die Standard installierten von Fractal.
Monitor: Samsung SyncMaster 2343 BW
welcher etwa 12 Jahre alt ist, oder gar älter.

Daher wären meine Wünschenswerten Upgrades:

CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 82 Punkte von 85 (3 Punkte übrig)
Bitte wählen Sie noch ein AMD-Mainboard oder ein Intel-Mainboard

Der Kühler sollte meinen Broken 2 mal ersetzen, da hier leider auch einige Lamellen verbogen sind.
Die Silentwings sind hier dann als Gehäuselüfter vorgesehen. Ich würde hier die 140 mm bevorzugen.
Der Monitor soll ebn meinen Samsung mal in renter schicken, oder ihn als 2. Monitor weiterleben lassen.
Die Grafikkarte habe ich nur ausgewählt, um die Punkte nicht liegen zu lassen, und weil sie schon irgendwo auch ein Traum wäre 

Auf das Mainboard kann ich gern an dieser stelle verzichten, da mir auch die CPU dazu fehlen würde.

EDIT: Bild folgt am Wochenende.


----------



## Der_Lokator (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hi, coole Aktion, ich versuch auch mal mein Glück, obwohl mein PC schon ganz gut seine Arbeit verrichtet. Mit meinem PC Case (Corsair Carbide 200R) bin ich nicht ganz zufrieden. Der zweite Lüfter vorne unten kann nicht ideal platziert werden, der Airflow ist allgemein nicht perfekt und ich höre nachts das Rattern der Festplatte, auch wenn diese mit einem Gummibändern vom Gehäuse isoliert ist. Zusätzlich kein gutes Kabelmanagement und Aussehen ist okay, sieht halt schlicht aus und hat kein Fenster. Einfach ein Case mit dem ich beim PC basteln angefangen habe und mittlerweile meinen restlichen Komponenten kein adäquates Zuhause mehr bietet. 
Dann könnte ich mir in Zukunft noch vorstellen, möglichst eines der besten Headsets zu erwerben (gerade Hyper X Cloud Stinger, vielleicht dann was von Beyerdynamic oder so) und zusätzlich vielleicht eine der besten Soundkarten (z. B. Asus Essence STX II). Meine Logitech Z906 5.1-Lautsprecher sind zwar nur okay, aber bei denen belasse ich es denke ich mal die nächsten Jahre. Genug des vielen Textes, dann hau ich mal meine Specs raus:

Netzteil: Bequiet Straight Power 10 600W
Mainboard: Asrock Z370 Extreme 4
CPU: intel i7 8700k @ 4,8 Ghz all Cores @1,245 V
CPU-Kühler: Noctua NH-D15
Grafikkarte gerade: EVGA 1080 Ti SC Black, GPU Takt 1987 Mhz zwischen 63 und 71° C, Speicher nur um 150 Mhz übertaktet, könnte mehr, hatte mal +500 und mehr, aber irgendwie gab es bei BF1 immer mal komische Aussetzer und ich war mir nicht sicher, womit das zu tun hatte.
Grafikkarte in Zukunft: EVGA 2080 Ti XC Black, bin in Step Up Warteliste und habe mich da eingetragen, weil es mir den 427,96€ Step Up Aufschlag auf die 1080 Ti wert war.
Arbeitsspeicher: Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB (2x8GB) DDR4 3000MHz, per Schnellauswahl im BIOS mit 3333 Mhz laufen. (Bin mir nicht sicher, ob das soo gut ist)
SSD: Samsung 960 Pro 512 GB
HDD: Seagate Barracuda 4 TB im Vibe Fixer zur Isolierung von Gehäuse
Gehäuse: Corsair Carbide 200R
Lüfter: 6x Noctua NF A12x25: 2 vorne, 1 unten, 1 links von GPU, 1 hinten, 1 hinten oben über CPU Lüfter (2 könnten in Zukunft mit Morpheus 2 GPU- Kühler, den ich vielleicht irgendwann plane zu kaufen, verwendet werden)
DVD Player: ja, aus 10 Jahre altem Aldi Rechner eingebaut - würde im neuem Gehäuse vielleicht weichen müssen
Monitor: Asus Rog Swift PG279Q (IPS, 1440p, 27 Zoll, 144 Hz, 165 Hz OC, Gsync) (2. Monitor ist ein alter Samsung 22 Zoll 1080p 60Hz TN Monitor, der selten benutzt wird, z. B. gleichzeitig fernsehen oder Stream, Chat, selten halt)
Maus: Logitech G903
Tastatur: Logitech G810
Kopfhörer: Hyperx Cloud Stinger
Lautsprecher: Logitech Z906 5.1

Pimp-Wünsche:
Da ich schon ganz gute Voraussetzungen habe und die 2080 Ti von Evga schon in der Step Up Warteliste ist, finde ich erstmal ein neues PC Case am spannendsten. Hier finde ich das Dark Base 700 optisch ansprechender als das Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange. Zwar verschiedene Grafikkarten, aber selber Chip: dann würde ich doch gerne mal eine zweite 2080 Ti für SLI gewinnen, um mir gar keine Sorgen mehr um die Ausreizung meines Monitors zu machen und evt. bei BFV dann einfach mal mit 200% Resolution scale in gerendertem 5k zocken kann. Oder besser: Um BFV in Raytracing mit Frames über der 60 fps Grenze in 1440p genießen zu können. Oder irgendwann auf 4k aufrüsten, wenn es gescheite Monitore zum gescheiten Preis gibt.

Also Pimp Wünsche sind:

Gehäuse: Bequiet Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)
Netzteil: BeQuiet Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (12 Punkte)

Da aber kein Interess an Freesync Monitor und Mainboard besteht, ist vielleicht jemand anders besser dran als ich.


----------



## Minga82 (5. Oktober 2018)

*Atkion Pimp my PC 2018*

Hallo liebes Team von PCGH,

hiermit bewerbe ich mich für die Aktion Pimp my PC2018! 

Unten stehend findet ihr meine Idealkombination:

Intel-Mainboard: MSI B360 Gaming Plus (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock Slim (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)


Das ist meine aktuelle Konfiguration:

Arbeitsspeicher: Geil Evo Corsa DDR3-2400 CL10 16 GB
Hauptplatine:  Maximus V Formula
CPU: i7 3770K
CPU-Kühler: CNPS 10X Extreme
Grafikkarte: gerade nicht vorhanden. Ich habe meine alte gtx970 verkauft (leider für wenig geld), da ich mir eine RTX kaufen möchte.
Netzteil: Corsair AX1600i --> gekauft weil Wasserkühlung und eventuell 2 RTX. Außerdem bietet das Netzteil eine hervorragende Spannungsregelung und -stabilität.
SSD1: OCZ Vertex4
SSD2: Samsung SSD 850 EVO 500GB
SSD3: Samsung SSD 840 EVO 500GB
Gehäuse: CoolerMaster HAF X mit Standard-Lüftern
Monitor: Benq XL2720T

Bilder zum aktuellen PC:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...10-2018-a-8036-picture1012135-img-6289-a.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...10-2018-a-8036-picture1012134-img-6288-a.html

Ich plane außerdem, eine neue CPU und Arbeitsspeicher dazu zu kaufen. Netzteil habe ich vor einem Monat gekauft. Zusätzlich möchte ich mein Gehäuse mit einer WaKü von EKWB mit mehreren Kühlern aufrüsten . Meine alte GTX970 konnte ich noch verkaufen, damit ich mir dieses Mal eine TI-Version von Nvidia kaufen kann. 

Euch allen viel Glück und viele Grüße aus München,
Carlo


----------



## Christus274 (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Moin Zusammen


hiermit gebe ich mal meine Bewerbung ab:
Eine Aufrüstung von CPU, Speicher und Board steht so oder so schon an,
deswegen würde ich mich natürlich um so mehr freuen ein paar Sachen nicht extra kaufen zu müssen.
Würden dann ja nur die CPU (8700K) und Speicher (endlich RGB DDR4 RAM) fehlen.


Für den Bericht liegt hier eine gute Kamera bereit (wobei ich das Foto jetzt schnell mit dem Handy gemacht habe)
 aber der Umbau eventuell nen Tag länger dauern könnte...
Neue Kabel basteln und sleeven, Neue Kühlblöcke und damit wieder Rohre biegen... 
Da aber beim Gehäuse, bzw beim Ausbau noch Details fehlen, würde es noch besser passen einen Grund zu haben
Auch habe ich Benches, Temps, etc vom alten System und könnte gut alles vergleichen 


Folgendes habe ich mir ausgesucht:


Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)                                    (neue CPU und RAM kommen dann von mir)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)          (Mit denen kann ich dann die Original-Gehäuse Lüfter tauschen)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte) (Mehr Power, mehr OC )
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte) (Endlich mehr als FullHD und 60Hz)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)


Gesamt: 83 Punkte von 85 (2 Punkte übrig)


Im Moment vorhanden:
Asus Sabertooth Z87
Core i7 4770K @4.6GHz
16GB DDR3 Kingston HyperX 2400
Asus GTX1080 non TI @2050/5550
Samsung SSD 850 evo (250 + 500)
Netzteil BeQuiet Straight Power 10  650 Watt
Das alles steckt in nem The Tower 900 mit 2 separaten Wasserkreisläufen. einmal füür CPU und einmal für GPU (je 1*560er Radi und Hardtubes, Aquaero, TempSensoren).
Dazu kommt noch das ganze Bling Bling (Corsair Lightning Node Pro mit 4 RGB Stripes)
Die Kabel sind handgemacht (länge und sleeve) außer die SATA Kabel, die muss ich noch machen 
Falls es wichtig ist
Logitech G503, G910, G430, Z333 und ein Samsung S27B350 hängen noch am Rechner dran.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Viel Glück an alle die mitmachen!!


----------



## ShadowPvG (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Mein derzeitiges System:

I7-4790
Asus Z97M-Plus
2x 8GB DDR3 1600mhz
R9 280x
Sharkoon VS4-V
Corsair VS 650W
850 Evo 500GB
1TB HDD

Wunsch:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 83 Punkte von 85 (2 Punkte übrig)

Dazu würde ich mir eine neue CPU, RAM sowie Netzteil kaufen.


----------



## mylo-k (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebes PCGH-Team,

wie auch schon letztes Jahr eine sehr geile Aktion von euch und den Partnern! Leider konnte ich da nicht gewinnen  =/

Meine nunmehr über 7 Jahre alte Möhre (Intel i5 2500K, MSI P67A-GD53 Mainboard, Kingston HyperX 16GB DDR 3 (1333), gebraucht gekaufte MSI GTX 960 (vorher MSI Hawk 5770), Alpenföhn Brocken eco, Be quiet PurePower L7 530W Netzteil, Samsung Evo 850 250 Gb etc. pp) hat mir stets gute Dienste geleistet, ihre Grenzen seit einiger Zeit jedoch leider erreicht. Bei mir geht es daher nicht um ein Upgrade sondern schlicht und ergreifend um einen Neubau. Die folgenden Teile würden dabei sehr helfen und könnten den entscheidenen Anstoß dafür geben, trotz mikrigem Studenten-Budget bald ein schönes neues Rig mein Eigen nennen zu können:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)

Nachtrag:

Hier noch schnell meine selbst zuzukaufenden Komponenten:

CPU: AMD Ryzen 7 2700X
SSD: Samsung Evo 970 500GB
CPU-Lüfter: vermutlich Dark Rock Pro 4
Case: Bequiet Dark Base 700
Ram: GSkill Trident Z 3200 Cl 14 RGB 

Liebe Grüße! Ich drück allen die Daumen (mir aber am meisten=,)


----------



## Black_Beetle (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

*Hallo **PCGH-Redaktion**,

das ist mal ein super Gewinnspiel. Danke dafür. 
**
Intel-Mainboard:* MSI B360 Gaming Plus (5 Punkte)*
Lüfter-Set: *be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)*
Netzteil: *be quiet! Pure Power 10 600 Watt CM (5 Punkte)*
Monitor: *iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)*
Nvidia-Grafikkarte:* MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

 Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)*


System aktuell:*
*Intel-CPU:* Intel Core i7-4790K, 4x 4.00GHz, boxed
*CPU-Kühler: *EK Water Blocks EK-Supreme HF Acetal universal
*PUMPE:* Aqua Computer aquastream Ultimate 
*AGB:* Aqua Computer Aqualis XT 880ml
*Lüfter-Set: *3x Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PL-2, 120mm
*Radiatoren: *
1x Aquacomputer airplex Revolution 420/360 G1/4 
1x MagiCool Slim Single 140 MC
*Intel-Mainboard:* MSI Z97 Gaming 7
*SSD M.2: *1x Samsung SSD 960 EVO 500GB, M.2
*HDD: *1x Seagate Desktop HDD 3TB, SATA 6Gb/​s
*Arbeitsspeicher: *
1x G.Skill F3-16000CL9D-4GBTD 4GB, 
1x G.Skill F3-2400C10D-16GTX 16GB
*Nvidia-Grafikkarte:* Gigabyte GeForce GTX 1080 Ti Gaming OC 11G
*Netzteil:* be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 550W
*Gehäuse:* Corsair Obsidian Series 800D
*Monitor: *Samsung U28E590D, 28" (LU28E590DSEN)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...wunsch-auf-jetzt-bewerben-20181005_160353.jpg


*System Neu:*
*Intel-CPU:* *Intel Core i7-8086K Limited Edition 470€*
*CPU-Kühler: *EK Water Blocks EK-Supreme HF Acetal universal
*PUMPE:* Aqua Computer aquastream Ultimate 
*AGB:* Aqua Computer Aqualis XT 880ml
*Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)*
*Radiatoren: *
1x Aquacomputer airplex Revolution 420/360 G1/4 
1x MagiCool Slim Single 140 MC
*Intel-Mainboard: MSI B360 Gaming Plus (5 Punkte)*_(Nach Release Z390 ersetzt mit Gigabyte Z390 Aorus Pro WIFI ) 193€_
*SSD M.2: *1x Samsung SSD 960 EVO 500GB, M.2
*HDD: *1x Seagate Desktop HDD 3TB, SATA 6Gb/​s
*Arbeitsspeicher: Crucial Ballistix Sport LT rot DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-2666 135€*
*Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)*
*Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10 600 Watt CM (5 Punkte)*
*Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define R6 USB-C Blackout TG (FD-CA-DEF-R6C-BKO-TGL) 150€**
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)*

*
Legende:
ROT = Aus meinem aktuellen System wieder verwendet
BLAU = Aus Gewinnspiel "Pimp my PC 2018"
GRÜN = Wird durch mich neu bestellt und ersetzt ca. 950€
*


----------



## ChiliFlo (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo zusammen!

Ich finde auch, dass es an der Zeit wäre, mal ein Upgrade für meinen PC in Angriff zu nehmen. Bei durchsehen eurer Komponenten ist mir dann aufgefallen, dass ich eigentlich nur meine Festplatte weiter benutzen kann ^^, und dass auch nur zur Not 
Bewerb mich trotzdem mal!

Verbaut sind aktuell:

Mobo:   ASUS P8Z68-V LX
CPU:     i7 2600K
RAM:    8 GB DDR3-1866
GPU:    Zotac GTX680 4GB mit alphacool-Block
Case:   Zalman-basierter Ghetto-Tower 
PSU:   MAXPRO 600W
Cooling: Eigenbau-Wasserkühlung mit 13/10er-Schläuchen, Phobya CPU-Kühler, Magicool Reservoir/Pumpe, alphacool Dual-180mm-Radiator (Ghetto-Mod oben auf dem Case 
SSD:    2,5" Samsung 840, 120 GB




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie man auf dem Bild sehen kann, ist das Ding nur was für unter den Tisch, wo keiner drüber lachen muss^^

Deswegen wünsche ich mir von Euch:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X399 MEG Creation (24 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10 600 Watt CM (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)

Dazu würde ich mir folgende Teile kaufen:
CPU: Threadripper 1920X / 2920X oder 1950x (falls es Abverkäufe gibt...)
RAM: 4x 8GB 3600 Mhz DDR4
CPU-Kühler: EK Supremacy EVO  Wasserblock
GPU-Kühler: Bitspower Lotan
Gehäuse: Nox Xtreme Hummer TGX oder ähnliches. Leider gibt es keine guten Gehäuse für Dual-180mm-Radiatoren, deswegen werde ich wohl auf einen Triple-140mm umsteigen (müssen).
Radiator: Triple-140mm, z.B. Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 420mm
Wahrscheinlich bräuchte ich auch noch ein neuse Netzteil...

Aber man wird sehen 

Schönen Gruß an alle und viel Glück!


----------



## yke (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

vielen Dank für Euer tägliches Engagement. Ich bin ein begeisteter Leser Eurer Print- und Onlinearbeiten.


Im Folgenden meine Wahl zum Gewinnspiel:

Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)


Aktuelles System:

Intel Core i5 3570K
MSI Z77A-G45
Corsair CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9 Vengeance 8GB (2x 4GB) DDR3 1600 Mhz CL9
EVGA GeForce GTX 560 Ti
Thermalright Macho
3 x 120mm Lüfter
be quiet! Straight Power E9 700W ATX 2.4
BitFenix Shinobi gedämmt
Samsung SSD 830 128GB
Toshiba P300 High-Performance 2TB, SATA 6Gb/s
LG HL-DT-ST DVDRAM
Samsung SyncMaster S22A350H, 21.5"


Zukünftiges System (aktuelle Planung):

Intel Core i7-8700K
ASUS Prime Z370-A //oder Rev. II//
G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Dual-Kit 32GB, DDR4-3000, CL14-14-14-34
//Gewählte Grafikkarte aus dem Gewinnspiel//
Seasonic Prime Ultra Titanium 750W ATX 2.4
Fractal Design Define R6 Blackout TG
EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 3
EKL Alpenföhn Wing Boost 3, 140mm
Thermal Grizzly Conductonaut Wärmeleitpaste
Gelid Solutions Silent 5
Samsung SSD 970 PRO 512GB
Toshiba P300 High-Performance 2TB, SATA 6Gb/s
LG Electronics BH16NS55 schwarz
ASUS ROG Swift PG279Q, 27", IPS, G-Sync, WQHD


----------



## KUCKFATHA (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallöchen . Ich finde es hier eine sehr coole Aktion. Echt stark. 
Ich dachte ich bewerbe mich auch Mal, wird zwar wahrscheinlich nix weil meine jetzigen verbaute sachen alle sehr alt sind und ich keine guten Dinge verbaut hab wie die anderen. Ich plane meinen PC bald mal upzugraden wenn ich Mal genug geld dafür haben sollte. Neue Hardware ist so teuer. Meinen jetztigen PC habe ich damals geschenkt bekommen nur leider gibt es immer weniger Treiber und solche Sachen.
Verbaut sind aktuell:
Nvidia quadro 2000 
8  GB RAM 
Intel Xeon x5650
Mainboard weiss ich leider nicht 
Ja noch ein dell Netzgerät und das wars eigentlich schon.
Ja ist ziemlich kacke alles ich weiss
Meine Auswahl:
AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 79 Punkte von 85 (6 Punkte übrig)

Würde mir dann zusätzlich einen Ryzen 5 CPU und 2 RAM Riegel holen damit ich 16 GB habe. 
Hatte auch überlegt mir eine Wasserkühlung einzubauen wenn ich mir Mal einen neuen PC Baue.
Ja das wars eigentlich . Nochmal coole Aktion hier


----------



## dmdkt (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*


Die Aktion gabs hier doch schon mal?
Nun vielleicht habe ich ja auch mal Glück ^^

Aktuell fahre ich immer noch mit meinem 2010er System
Intel i5 750 @3,1GHZ
12GB DDR3 Ram
Asus P7P55D Board
Corsair 500 Watt Bronze Netzteil
diverse Uralt HDDs
Gehäuse Platzhalter seit 8 Jahren (Reste von Discounter Gehäuse da mein i-tee Case zu klein war)
Dell U2412M Monitor
ATI 6870 1 GB Grafikkarte

Wunschhardware:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10 600 Watt CM (5 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 84 Punkte von 85 (1 Punkte übrig)

Dazu gäbe es freilich 1-2 SSD's
EInen 2700x und passenden Luftkühler
nebst 16GB DDR4 Ram


Ich wäre auch nicht unerfreut das alles selber zusammenzubauen.

Mein jetziges System mal im Bilde inkl Staub und Spinnen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerPan (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Moin alle zusammen,

Mein alter Rechner gibt langsam den Geist auf (BSODs) und Shooter sind schon des längerern nicht mehr sinnvoll machbar. Ich konnte Witcher noch auf niedrigen Settings spielen, bevor die BSODs angefangen haben, doch nun wollte ich Dark souls 3 mit einem Freund spielen und das mussten wir aufgeben, da es ruckelt, aber eben auch ab und zu abschmiert. Demensprechend ahbe ich mich in letzter Zeit mit Auf/Umrüstung beschäftigt. Daher ist dies eine tolle Möglichkeit zum Aufrüsten! Danke dafür!
Ich habe ein Budget von etwa 1000 € und da wird es mit neuem Rechner und neuem Monitor leider schon kanpp.

Mein altes System:

Gehäuse: NZXT Source 210 Elite Midi Tower
Mainboard: ASRock 970 Extreme3 AMD 970
CPU: AMD FX Series FX-4300 (Ursprünglich n Phenom 2 X4, der wurde aber gegen diesen wegen Defekts umgetauscht)
CPU Kühler: Cooler Master Hyper TX3 Evo 
Graka: Sapphire Radeon HD 6870 Aktiv
RAM: 8GB G.Skill NT Series DDR3-1333
Netzteil: 400 Watt be quiet! Straight Power E9 Non-Modular 80+ Gold (ein gutes Netzteil ist auf für den kleinen Geldbeutel wichtig)

Die Bildqualität möge man mir verzeihen. Mein Handy habe ich auch kostenoptimiert gekauft und eine gute Kamera gespart, dafür aber eine lange Akkulaufzeit (für ein Smartphone zumindest) erworben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Auswahl:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 601 Window Silver (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)

Das größere Mainboard ist etwas überissen, einen Threadripper werde ich für Spiele wohl eher nicht verbauen, das Gaming Carbon Pro ist aber ein super Mainboard (Aus eigener Tasche hätte ich mich allerdings schon mit dem Tomahawk oder Mortar angefreundet).
Auf gute Netzteile lege ich großen Wert, wobei das Pure Power auch schon alle Schutzschaltungen hat, was ich wirklich lobenswert finde. Das größte mit seinen 1000 Watt wäre für diesen Rechner zu überdimensioniert.
Bei meinem alten Gehäuse tun es die USB Ports nicht mehr, daher das neue. Das SilentBase hat hier von PCGHeine sehr gute Review bekommen. Ich war mit dem gehäuse sowieso am liebäugeln, es wäre aber wohl etwas zu teuer gewesen.
Mein alter Monitor ist ein Medion TN Panel, noch ohne LED. Der funktioniert auch noch, hat aber noch kein Full HD. Da ist die beste Grafikkarte natürlich verschwendet.
Der besser Monitor muss daher! 144Hz WQHD dürfen es bei so einer dicken Grafikkarte (dabei ist das nur die Mitte der Auswahl) schon sein, sonst verschwendet man meiner Ansicht nach Potential. Daher bleiben auch keine Punkte mehr für die größte Grafikkarte. Allerdings ist die nicht ti Version immernoch ein ganz schönes Kaliber und wirds noch für einige Zeit tun. Mir scheint das hier das abwägen zu den anderen Komponenten meinem Gesamtbuild mehr zu Gute kommt. Wenn ich in 5 Jahren nicht mehr auf Ultra spielen kann, werde ich das sicherlich verschmerzen können. Oder mit etwas Glück habe ich in fünf Jahren auch einfach mehr Geld.

Auf das neue Mainboard müssten noch 16GB RAM (bei den Ryzen Prozessoren wohl eher was schnelles, am besten B-Dies) Mit den Timings werd ich wohl nen Tag rumprobieren müssen, was man so liest. Das wären dann etwa 150 - 200 €, je achdem ob ich wirklich B Dies kaufe, oder doch anderen schnellen Ram. Als neuen Prozessor würde ich noch einen R7 2700x dazu kaufen und darauf wahrscheinlich einen Brocken Kühler setzten. Der Prozessor kostet ca. 300€ und der Brocken etwa 50€. Falls ich nach dem Zusammenbauen merken sollte, dass die Gehäuselüfter der lauteste Teil sind, würde ich die gegen leisere tauschen, die 140er hattet ihr ja gerade im Test. Das wären dann wohl keine bequiet, jenachdem wo man gerade gut ran kommt und ca. 60-80€. Falls die Grafikkarte eh am lautesten ist, wäre das natürlich quatsch. HInzu kommt noch eine 250 GB 860 evo (65€)fürs System und da ich noch Geld übrig hätte eine 500 GB Evo NVME für Spiele (das macht finanziell nur mäßig Sinn, ich finde die Technologie aber toll!)für ca. 130 €. Eine Barracuda für Daten (ca. 40 €). Windows bekomme ich als Student einmalig umsonst.
Das mach insgesammt etwa 850 € Eigeninvestition und damit bliebe sogar noch genug, um mir eine mechanische Tastatur zuzulegen! Dann sind die 1000€ weg und ich bin froh wie ein Schneekönig.

Das Zusammenbauen mache ich aber schön selbst, das ist der größte Spaß am neuen Rechner!  

LG
DP


----------



## Fafafin (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Da mein aktueller Monitor ein Weihnachtsgeschenk meiner Frau ist, werde ich den wohl ewig haben und mein Dasein mit 1440x900 Pixeln fristen. Oder eure Pimp-up-my-PC-Aktion erlöst mich. Das wär' schon was!!! Da mein Junior (er daddelt mit einem Phenom II X4 960T, 8GB und einer GTX 1060) bald mit dem Studium fern von daheim anfängt, würde ich das SilentBase-Gehäuse, AMD-Mainboard und Netzteil für den anstehenden Studi-PC nehmen. Ich würde dafür dann noch einen Ryzen 5 2400G und 16GB DDR4-RAM dazukaufen. Oder vielleich auch einen R5 2600 und eine der Geforce dazu, das ginge auch. Für meinen eigenen PC wäre der neue Monitor und dazu passend die GTX2080. Ich hoffe, meine Plattform ist dann nicht der Flaschenhals.

Derzeitiges System:
Prozessor: i7-3770K
Kühler: Prolimatech Genesis 
Mainboard: MSI Z77A-G41
Ram: 32GB DDR3-1600
GPU: Palit GeForce GTX 1050Ti 4GB
SSD/HDD: Crucial MX500 500GB/WD RED 3TB
Netzteil: BeQuiet Straight Power E9 450W
Gehäuse: Fractal Design R4 PCGH Edition 

Ausgewählte Komponenten:
    AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 601 Window Silver (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Glück!

Liebe Grüße
Fafafin

P.S. Ich liebe meine Frau über alles. Sie ist nicht der Hauptgrund der Monitor-Misere. Als Familienvater sind halt meistens andere Dinge wichtiger. Isso!


----------



## PAN1X (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Ahoi zusammen,

da mein kleines Schätzchen auch schon lange keine neue Hardware mehr gesehen hat, ist das natürlich eine gute Chance! Deshalb präsentiere ich hier gerne meinen kleinen mittelprächtigen Spielehengst:


CPU: Intel Core i7 920 (Bloomfield) 
CPU-Kühler: Coolermaster Seidon 120V 
Board: Asus P6T SE (Sockel 1366) 
RAM: 12 GB DDR 3 1333  (3x4GB Mushkin) 
GPU: Club 3D Radeon HD 7870 2GB Coolstream 
PSU: Silverstone SST-ST50F-P 500 Watt 
HDD: 500GB Hitachi 
SSD: Kingston A400 240GB 
Case: Sharkoon VS4-S Midi 

Der Rechner erfüllt an und für sich natürlich seine Aufgaben. Dennoch reicht es nur gerade so für Battlefield 1 auf mittleren Details bei Full HD. Und Battlefield 5 steht in den Startlöchern  Außerdem würde ich auch gerne mal das ein oder andere Match auf Twitch streamen, weshalb ich mich auch für ein AMD-Mainboard entschieden habe.

Und hier meine Auswahl zum Gewinnspiel:

  AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 80 Punkte von 85 (5 Punkte übrig)

Mein Aufrüstplan, passend zur ausgewählten Hardware, wäre folgende:

CPU: AMD Ryzen 7 2600(X) 
RAM: 16GB DDR 4 
HDD: 2TB HDD 

Behalten würde ich folgende Hardware:

PSU: Silverstone SST-ST50F-P 500 Watt 
SSD: Kingston A400 240GB 



Ein Gewinn würde wir (der kleine Bursche im Bild und ich) unsfreuen. Allen anderen trotzdem viel Glück!


----------



## Fafafin (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Da mein aktueller Monitor ein Weihnachtsgeschenk meiner Frau ist, werde ich den wohl ewig haben und mein Dasein mit 1440x900 Pixeln fristen. Oder eure Pimp-up-my-PC-Aktion erlöst mich. Das wär' schon was!!! Da mein Junior (er daddelt mit einem Phenom II X4 960T, 8GB und einer GTX 1060) bald mit dem Studium fern von daheim anfängt, würde ich das Gehäuse, AMD-Mainboard und Netzteil für den anstehenden Studi-PC nehmen. Ich würde dafür dann noch einen Ryzen 3 2200G und 16GB DDR4-RAM dazukaufen. Oder vielleich auch einen R5 1600 und eine der Geforce dazu, das ginge auch. 
Für meinen eigenen PC wäre der neue 27"Monitor und dazu passend die GTX1070Ti. Ich brauche keine 144Hz, das soll den Ego-Shooter-Fans vorbehalten bleiben. Dazu zähle ich mich nicht (mehr).

Derzeitiges System:
Prozessor: i7-3770K
Kühler: Prolimatech Genesis
Mainboard: MSI Z77A-G41
Ram: 32GB DDR3
GPU: Palit GeForce GTX 1050Ti 4GB passiv
SSD/HDD: Crucial MX500 512GB/WD RED 3TB
Netzteil: BeQuiet Straight Power E9 450W
Gehäuse: Fractal Design R4 PCGH

Ausgewählte Komponenten:
      AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce GTX 1070 Ti Gaming 8G (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 65 Punkte von 85 (20 Punkte übrig)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Glück!

Liebe Grüße
Fafafin

P.S. Ich liebe meine Frau über alles. Sie ist nicht der Hauptgrund der Monitor-Misere. Als Familienvater sind halt meistens andere Dinge wichtiger. Isso!


----------



## Rescorn (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

*Ein PC der etwas schon auf dem Buckel hat , und die ganze Zeit immer in der Ecke steht , zum ersten mal mache ich hier bei so einer Veranstaltung mit , bin gespannt wie sich so alle schlagen .


*Aber ich möchte auch erklären warum ich die Komponenten gewählt habe , die ich aus gesucht habe .
da ich gern mir etwas dauerhaftes holen möchte jedoch wie beim Oben stehenden die Familie im Vordergrund. Die Preise die der Einzelhandel/Onlinehandel aktuell aufruft sind einfach Astronomisch gemessen an Performance finde ich das nicht ganz gerechtfertigt , im Bezug auf Intel , da scheint mir AMD von der Performance her ein exzellentes Angebot im Petto zu haben  ,  

Zumal ich den Rest entsprechen dazu kaufen würde ich einen R7 1700 + 16GB Ram  & GEhäuse  .


*CPU : Intel core i5 4690 @3,5Ghz*
*Ram : 8 GB DDR3 - 1600*
*Mainboard : Gigabyte B85*
*Monitor: Acer K242HQL*
*HDD : Samsung HD103SI 1TB*
*SSD : Samsung 850 Pro 256 GB*
*DvD : HL-DT-ST DvDram GH24NS50*
*PSU : SF700A-14A

Wunsch  

**AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)*
*CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)*
*Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)*
*Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)*
*Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)*

*Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## matssa (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo ihr Lieben, 

die letzten "Pimp my PC"-Jahre habe ich immer nur via Heft zugeschaut, da ich mit meinem PC rundum zufrieden war und die Aufrüstpfade nicht dem entsprachen, was ich mir gewünscht hätte. 
So langsam spiele ich aber wieder mit Aufrüstgedanken und liebäugele bereits seit Längerem mit der aktuellen Ryzen Generation. 
Als jemand, der immer gern ein wenig vom Mainstream abweicht und mindestens Prozessor ODER Grafikkarte von AMD haben *muss* (weil Konkurrenz belebt das Geschäft und so...), habe ich die letzten Jahre immer auf AMD Karten gesetzt, weil man auf Prozessor-Seite einfach keine Wahl hatte außer Intel zu favorisieren. 
Leider Gottes ist VEGA nicht der heilige Gral geworden und keine echte Alternative, so dass ich nun wohl die Verhältnisse umtauschen und zu Nividia greifen muss. Wenn also schon kein Doppel-AMD-Gespann, dann kann man aktuell zu einer Nvidia Karte ja wieder guten Gewissens eine AMD Ryzen CPU wählen. 

Daher fällt meine Wahl auf ein einfaches Ryzen Mainboard, die letzten Jahre haben mir gezeigt, dass ich kein Hi-End Mainboard brauche, inklusive des Pure Rock CPU Lüfters.
Weil bei meinem aktuellen PC eine Unachtsamkeit beim Grakakauf dafür gesorgt hat, dass ich auf Grund von Platzmangels meine Graka im 2. PCIe Slot mit etwas weniger Leistung betreiben muss habe ich mich für das Silent Base 601 entschieden.  
Warum ich die RTX 2080 ti gewählt habe? Im Ernst... anders könnte ich sie mir niemals leisten.  
Und das ist dann natürlich auch der Grund, warum ich den kleinsten iiyama gewählt habe: Punktemangel. Trotzdem ein geiles Teil, das sich wunderbar als 2. Monitor für mich eignen würde. Habe schon ewig vor endlich mal einen 2. Monitor nutzen zu können, aber das liebe Geld...ihr wisst schon. 

Somit sieht meine "Pimp my PC"-Auswahl wie folgt aus: 

*AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 601 Window Silver (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)*



_Mein aktueller PC setzt sich aus folgenden Teilen zusammen: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mainboard: MSI X99S SLi Plus
Prozessor: Intel i7 5820k 
Kühler: Alpenföhn Brocken 2
Grafikkarte: Sapphire R9 Fury Nitro
Crucial Ballistix 16GB
Netzteil: Coolermaster 700W ohne Besonderheiten
Gehäuse: Coolermaster 690 II (auf dem Foto sieht man wie wenig Platz die Graka hat)
Monitor: LG 29UM67-P_

Neu kaufen müsste ich demzufolge also nur noch die CPU. Meine Wahl wäre hier der *Ryzen 7 2700X*


Sollte ich gewinnen, würde ich übrigens -das ist ernst gemeint- meine alte Hardware einem 8. Klässler vermachen, den ich seit 3 Jahren betreue und mit dem ich immer wieder über PC Hardware fachsimpele. Leider ist seine Familie nicht besonders kaufkräftig, so dass er nun bereits seit 2 Jahren auf ein System mit AMD APU spart und hofft, dass er zu Weihnachten genug Geld beisammen haben wird. Aktuell habe ich ihm dafür mein Gehäuse versprochen, da ich auf Grund der oben erwähnten Problematik ein neues kaufen wollte. Wenn er natürlich noch mehr als nur das Gehäuse haben könnte, dann hättet ihr definitiv 2 Menschen glücklich gemacht.  

Auf jeden Fall drücke ich jedem die Daumen! Neue Hardware kann schließlich jeder gebrauchen! 

Viele Grüße
Matssa


----------



## docrocco (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Tach zusammen!

Das ist ja eine ziemlich geile Aktion, die Ihr hier am Start habt!
Da werf ich mich doch mal direkt in den Ring.


Zuerst vielleicht mal die Liste der Komponenten, mit denen ich meinen Rechenknecht upgraden möchte:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 83 Punkte von 85 (2 Punkte übrig)



Die Auswahl habe ich wie folgt getroffen:

Mainboard: AMD AM4 Board, weil CPUs dafür bezahlbarer sind als Threadripper oder Intel generell. Da ich eine aktuelle CPU so oder so noch dazu kaufen müsste, erscheint mir das die sinnvollste Wahl zu sein. Theoretisch täte es zwar auch das kleinere Board, aber hier sind "übrige Punkte" eingeflossen.

CPU-Kühler: Mein Netzteil ist eh schon recht brauchbar, mein CPU Kühler jetzt aber nicht so zwingend, also fiel die Wahl nicht schwer. Und da darf es dann schon auch der beste zur Auswahl stehende sein.

Gehäuse: In mein jetziges würden keine der genannten Lüfter passen und USB3 Anschlüsse hat es auch noch nicht, also warum nicht gleich ein schickes neues Gehäuse nehmen? Da ich aber nicht gleich den großen 900er Brocken möchte und mir das 601er vom Design nicht so sehr zusagt, wie das 700er, ist es dieses geworden.

Monitor: ich besitze bereits einen 27" 144Hz Monitor (wenn auch nur FullHD), da wäre ein zweiter dazu natürlich die richtige Wahl. Somit könnte auch einer meiner beiden 24"er aussortiert werden. Beim Triple-Setup mag ich aber schon bleiben. Schon auch für Arbeit... Browser, Debugger, Entwicklungsumgebung... Zack! Drei Monitore voll.

Nvidia-Grafikkarte: ich will zurück zu Team Green! Und... Naja... für das Topmodell haben bei der restlichen Auswahl die Punkte nicht mehr gereicht, also "nur" die 2080 ohne Ti... ja... traurig. Ich weiß. Aber beim Rest wollte ich dann auch keine Abstriche mehr machen und ich denke das Upgrade von meiner R9 390 wird auch so schon ziemlich krass gut sein. Laut userbenchmark.com immerhin 121% mehr Leistung 



Selber dazukaufen würde ich wohl noch eine CPU und eine M.2 SSD. Vermutlich ein Ryzen 5 2600X oder Ryzen 7 2700X, je nachdem, was mein Kontostand sagt, wenn es Zeit für den Kauf wird. Und als M.2 entweder eine ADATA XPG Gammix S11 480GB oder eine Samsung SSD 970 EVO 500GB. Das sollte als Systemlaufwerk auch noch mal nen kleinen Geschwindigkeitsschub geben.

DDR4 RAM hab ich sogar noch ein Set aus 2 8GB Riegeln da, schicke weiße KFA² 3600 MHz Module - aber kein Board dafür... 

Und ein externes Gehäuse für mein Bluray-Laufwerk bräuchte ich wohl auch noch... das wollte ich eh mal lieber auf als unter dem Schreibtisch haben.

Und ne neue Windows 10 Pro Lizenz. Damit ich den alten Kram an meine Freundin weiterreichen kann und somit auch ihr PC ein Upgrade erfährt. 

Hey... das wird selbst mit so einem Mordsupgradepaket noch ne teure Aktion... aber das isses wert!



Und nun zum Upgradekandidaten. Momentan sieht meine Kiste wie folgt aus:

Case: SilverStone Raven Evolution RV02-EW
PSU: Corsair RM850i
Board: MSI P67A-GD53 (B3)
CPU: intel i7-2600k @4.2Ghz
CPU-Kühler: Scythe Kotetsu
RAM: 4x 4GB DDR3 2400 Kingston HyperX Beast @2133MHz (nicht schneller stabil zu bekommen)
GPU: MSI Radeon R9 390 Gaming 8G @1080MHz
System-SSD: 250GB Samsung 850 EVO
Bluray-LW: LG CH10LS28
Spiele-SSD: 960GB SanDisk Ultra II
Moni1: AOC G2770PF (Mitte)
Moni2: Lenovo LT2452p (links)
Moni3: Lenovo LT2452p (rechts)
Keyboard: Corsair K70 RGB
Mouse: Speedlink Decus
Mousepad: Corsair MM 300 Extended
Speaker: Creative A320 2.1
Headset: SteelSeries Arctis Pro Wireless
Gamepad: XBox360 Wireless

Aussehen tut das Ganze hinter dem Seitenfenster so:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für die, die nicht direkt verstehen, warum das so aussieht: das Raven ist ein eines dieser etwas ausgefallenen Gehäuse, bei denen die Anschlüsse des Mainboards oben sind und das Seitenfenster rechts. Alles etwas... verdreht 


Tja... was soll ich sagen. Die Kiste leistet zwar gute Dienste, aber ein Update schadet eher selten. 

Und sollte ich zu den glücklichen vier Gewinnern der Aktion zählen, gibts auch noch mal bessere Fotos, die nicht nur eben mit dem Handy geschossen sind. Vorher/Nachher und so.
Und vielleicht räum ich sogar den ganzen Rechnerplatz mal auf, führe die Kabel mal sinnvoll am Tisch rum  und pack noch n Gesamtbild des Desktops mit Monitoren und so dazu. 



Ähm... wo ich da eben was vom PC meiner besseren Hälfte geschrieben habe... ehm. Also...  streng genommen würden also hier gleich zwei PCs gepimpt.

Soll ich den auch noch dazu schreiben? Hm. Mach ich einfach mal. 

Case: Thermaltake Armor Revo Gene Snow Edition
PSU: Fortron FSP Hyper 700W
Board: Asus P6T Deluxe V2* - stattdessen mein MSI Board*
CPU: intel Xeon E5649* - stattdessen mein i7 2600K*
CPU-Kühler: Scythe Kotetsu* - lass ich der Einfachheit wegen meinen auf Board und CPU*
RAM 6x 2GB DDR3 1333 Corsair Platinum* - logischerweise auch das, was jetzt auf meinem Board ist*
GPU: Gigabyte Radeon HD 7970* - bekommt sie meine R9 390*
System-SSD: 500GB Samsung 840 EVO SSD
Bluray-LW: LG GGC-H20L
Daten-HDD: 500GB Samsung HD501LJ
Moni1: Samsung C24FG70FQU (links)
Moni2: Samsung 2433BW (rechts)
Moni3:  bekommt sie meinen dann aussortierten Lenovo LT2452p, wenn sie möchte
Tastatur: G.Skill RipJaws KM570 RGB
Mouse: Tt eSPORTS Black Gaming Mouse V2
Mousepad: Razer Speed Extended
Speaker: Creative A320 2.1
Headset: Sennheiser PC 320 G4ME


Tja. Wenn das nicht mal ein Doppel-Whopper wäre.

Verdammt. Jetzt hab ich Hunger. Aber sie kommt grad vom Einholen heim. Perfektes Timing!



Besten Dank für Ihre Aufmerksamkeit!


----------



## Parch (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Moinsen zusammen,

ich versuche auch mal mein Glück.
Mein PC ist zwar noch sehr jung, aber für vernünftiges VR-Gaming fehlt noch ein wenig Grafikpower.

Mein aktuelles SYS:

- Intel Core i7-8700K  H²O  @5GHz 
- MSI Geforce GTX 1080 Sea Hawk EK X H²O @2200MHz/5500MHz 
- MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon 
- 16GB Corsair Vengeance RGB DDR4 3600MHz 
- Samsung SSD 960 EVO 500GB M2 
- be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 750W 
- LG Electronics 29EA73-P 29" 21:9 -

Meine Auswahl:

Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 82 Punkte von 85 (3 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Octobit (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Heyho,
dann versuche ich auch Mal mein Glück! Ich habe mit folgende Komponenten ausgewählt:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (12 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX Vega 64 Air Boost 8G OC (27 Punkte)

Gesamt: 82 Punkte von 85 (3 Punkte übrig)

Zwar besitze ich schon ein MSI X370 Gaming pro Carbon, aber mit Blick auf die Ryzen 3000 Generation, erhoffe ich mir mehr unterstützte Features. Zukunftsmusik, aber hoffentlich geben sie 3000er im Vergleich zu meinem 1600 nochmal einen richtigen Schub.

Mein jetziges E9 450 W läuft auch schon stark auf die 5 Jahre zu, da darf es bei einer neuen Graka auch gerne etwas neues sein - auf die alten Tage möchte ich es nicht so quälen. Klar, ein Straight Power wäre genug, aber warum nicht die höchste Qualität eintüten?

Als Gehäuse habe ich mir das Dark Base 900 Pro ausgesucht. Eine Plexiglasscheibe ist in Zeiten von Tempered Glass einfach nicht mehr up to date. Außerdem fügen sich die schon vorhandenen Silencing 2 wunderbar mit dem DarkRock 3 ins Gesamtbild ein.

Als Alternative für schnelle Spiele bietet sich natürlich ein 144 Hz Monitor an, mein jetziger kann leider nur 60 Hz. Bei langsamen Rollenspielen ein Genuss, bei DotA dürfte es aber gerne schneller sein.

Aber der eigentliche Hauptgrund zum Aufrüsten folgt erst jetzt mit der Grafikkarte: Eine 290x mit 4 Gb. Für FullHD immer noch super, allerdings in 4k oder WQHD 144 Hz schon längst abgehängt. Dank FreeSync bietet sich da natürlich die Vega 64 an.
Nach den guten Jahren im PC hat sie sich mittlerweile auch den Platz an der Wand verdient - bevor sie mir noch stirbt.

Edit: Ich habe es wohl heraufbeschworen, meine 290x ist soeben verstorben, im BIOS gibt es zwar noch ein Bild mit grünem Streifen, aber Windows booten ist leider zu viel. Damit stehe ich jetzt mit einer 7850 2Gb in 4k da... Grandios!
Edit 2: Backen hat meine 290x vorerst reanimiert. Aber ich werde mich wohl mal nach einer neuen Graka umschauen müssen. (Oder meinen PC pimpen  )
Edit 3: ...uuuuund nach nichtmal 10 min ingame wieder abgeschmiert. Zwar kann ich gerade immerhin in Windows booten, aber da muss was Neues her.

Mein System besteht momentan aus:
-Ryzen 5 1600
-MSI Gaming Pro Carbon X370
-16 Gb Crucial Ballistic Sport 2400 MHz
-AMD 290x mit Prolimatech MK-26 Kühler 
-BeQuiet SP E9 450 W
-Dark Rock 3
-4 Silent Wings 2
-Fractal Design Define R4
-Samsung SSD 830 128 Gb
-Crucial MX100 256 Gb
-Samsung 960 Evo 512 Gb

Vielen Dank fürs Lesen und allen viel Glück!

Grüße,

Octobit


----------



## Norkzlam (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)

Aktueller PC:

Prozessor: Intel Core i5 4670K@4,1 GHz
Prozessorkühler: Corsair H50
Mainboard: MSI Z87-G45 Gaming
Arbeitsspeicher: 2x Corsair 2GB DDR3 + 2x Corsair 4GB DDR3 @1400/700MHz
Grafikkarte: Saphire R9 290 Tri-X OC
Festplatte 1: 250GB SATA
Festplatte 2: 128Gb Corsair M4 SSD
Festplatte3: 256 SanDisk SSD
Netzteil: be quiet Pure Power 10 600W
Gehäuse: BitFenix Shinobi 

Leistung ist durch nichts als Leistung zu ersetzen. Studiumsbedingt war zuletzt weder genug Zeit noch genug Geld für den PC vorhanden. Zwar laufen aktuelle Spiele noch, doch bei den Details müssen mehr und mehr Kompromisse eingegangen werden. Der PC ist ein Bastelprodukt und die ältesten Teile (Festplatte) haben ihr 10-jähriges Jubiläum erlebt. Ich würde die PCGH-Aktion als Anlass für eine Generalüberholung nutzen. Die unvernünftig teure Geforce würde ich mir niemals kaufen, aber hier gibt es die Gelegenheit ein ganz besonderes Stück Hardware zu erhalten.  Das Mainboard und den Kühler würde ich als Basis für einen Ryzen-Unterbau verwenden.
Der Bildschirm würde sich einem direkten Vergleich mit meinem 27-Zoll Koreaner stellen, da ich leider keinen Platz für ein Dual-Monitor Setup habe, würde ich dann einen der beiden an meinen Mitbewohner abgeben,
Auch die restliche alte Hardware könnte ich gut auf andere Systeme im Freundeskreis aufteilen.


----------



## Soulu (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PcgamesHardware Team,

ich habe bisher zwei mal einen eigenen PC mithilfe dieses Forums zusammengestellt und gebaut, mit der Hilfe von der netten Community hier habe ich mich erstmals an das Thema PC bauen herangewagt. Nun ist meiner schon ein wenig in die Jahre gekommen und da ich bald aufrüsten wollte passt das super 

Alktueller PC:

Prozessor: Intel Core i7-4790K 
Prozessorkühler: be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 3
Mainboard: Gigabyte Z97X-Gaming5
Arbeitsspeicher: 2x G.Skill TridentX DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-2400
Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce GTX970 4Gaming
Festplatte 1: 256GB Crucial MX100 2.5l
Festplatte 2:   1000GB Seagate Barracuda 
Soundkarte: Asus Xonar DGX 5.1 PCI-Express Sound Karte
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 500W ATX 2.4
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define R5 Black 

Monitor: Samsung SyncMaster P2450 60,9 cm (24 Zoll) nun schon seit ca. 2008 glaube ich im Einsatz und nicht todzukriegen.
Meine Wünsche:

  Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 83 Punkte von 85 (2 Punkte übrig)



Dazu würde ich folgendes kaufen da mein alter PC teilweise nicht kompatibel ist:

CPU: Höchstwahrscheinlich ein Intel Core i7 8700K
Arbeitsspeicher: 16 GB DDR4-3200 G.Skil



Wieso ich mir ein Upgrade Wünsche:

Da ich so lange auf die RTX 20er Reihe gewartet habe und Sie doch ein wenig zu teuer für meinen Geschmack ist wäre es der perfekte Einstieg. 
Zudem möchte ich von Full HD Gaming auf dem alten Syncmaster 24 Zoller endlich auf neue Auflösungen stoßen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Danke euch, euer Soulu.


----------



## Tengri86 (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Kurz und Knapp.

Mein Auswahl:


AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 82 Punkte von 85 (3 Punkte übrig)


Mein jetzige System:
(Dieser Rechner wurde damals vom User Rosigatton zusammengebaut  )
Vor dem Silent Loop, hatte ich die Dark Rock Pro 3 gehabt.

CPU:                      Intel Core i7-4790K
Mainboard:       Gigabyte GA-Z97X-Gaming 5 
Grafikkarte:      Sapphire Radeon R9 390 Nitro
CPU Kühler:      be quiet! Silent Loop 240
RAM:                    G.Skill TridentX 16GB 
Netzteil:             be quiet! Straight Power 10 500W
Gehäuse:           Nanoxia Deep Silence 1 
SSD:          Crucial MX100 256GB(SSD
HDD:        Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB(HDD)
Monitor:              Iiyama XB2483HSU-B1 

Upgrade Pläne wären dann:
- AMD Ryzen 7 2700X
- 16 GB DDR4
- Extra SSD

Behalten würde ich:
Gehäuse:         Nanoxia Deep Silence 1 
CPU Kühler:  be quiet! Silent Loop 240
SSD:                  Crucial
HDD                 Seagte


----------



## TessaKavanagh (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebes PCGH Team,

auch ich würde natürlich sehr gerne, wie so viele andere, von Pimp My PC 2018 profitieren.


*Warum würde ich gerne von eurer Aktion profitieren?*
Aufgrund der aktuell doch Recht angespannten Preissituation bei Prozessoren und Grafikkarten wäre eine vernünftige Aufrüstung mit einem begrenzten finanziellen Budget für mich kaum möglich.
Eure Aktion bietet mir die Gelegenheit durch Wahl eines passenden Aufrüstpfades unter Einbeziehung der vorhandenen Komponenten und durch eine Umverteilung des vorhandenen Budgets, ein außerhalb meiner finanziellen Möglichkeiten liegendes Traumsystem zu verwirklichen.

*Wie stelle ich mir meinen Aufrüstpfad eigentlich vor?*
Diese Frage möchte ich gerne vorab durch eine Übersicht über die Punkteverteilung beantworten.
- Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
- Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
- Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)
- Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
- Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Insgesamt habe ich somit 85 von 85 Punkten auf die auswählbaren Komponenten verteilt, von denen ich annehme, dass sie mir bei meinen Aufrüstplänen den größten Vorteil bringen.

Klar auch eine 2080ti wäre einer super Sache, die würde mir aber unter Betrachtung der Gesamtumstände aufgrund der hohen "Punktekosten" gefühlt nicht soviel bringen wie eine gesunde Mischkalkulation. Der Rest des Punktebudgets würde dann für eine, für mich sinnvolle, Verteilung auf die übrigen Komponenten nicht mehr ausreichen.


Nachfolgend möchte ich gerne noch, wenn auch nicht mehr einzeln abgegrenzt, auf die folgenden Fragen eingehen:
- *Welche Komponenten sind bisher in meinem PC verbaut?*
- *Was würde ich im Rahmen meiner finanziellen Möglichkeiten zusätzlich an Hardware erwerben?* 
- *Wieso benötige ich eine Aufrüstung?*

*Mainboard, Ram und CPU *
Fangen wir doch einfach mal beim Mainboard an. Im PC ist derzeit ein MSI Z87 MPower SP verbaut (mit dem ich bisher im Übrigen insbesondere beim Übertakten sehr zufrieden war). Auf diesem betreibe ich einen übertakteten i7 4770K, diesem stehen insgesamt 32 Gibibyte DDR3 Ram der Marke Patriot (Viper 3 "VenomRed", 1600Mhz Cl 9) in Form von vier Riegeln zur Seite. Da ich unter anderem gerne Kerbal Space Program und GuildWars 2 spiele und beide Spiele doch sehr stark von einer hohen "pro Kern" Leistung profitieren, wäre ein Upgrade in diesem Bereich sehr willkommen.

Weitere Gründe aus denen ein Upgrade hier sehr wünschenswert wäre werde ich im Zusammenhang mit der Grafikkarte erläutern.

Das MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC aus dem Aufrüstpfad würde, nach derzeitigem Stand, dabei die stabile Basis für einen i7 8086K bilden. Sollte Intel allerdings zeitnah die 9. Gen ankündigen, könnte dieser sofern das Budget ausreicht noch durch einen 9700K oder sogar 9900K ersetzt werden. Das Z370 sollte nach den bisher vorliegenden Informationen mehr als geeignet sein auch diese Prozessoren zu betreiben.

Als Budget für die zusätzlich zu erwerbende CPU würde ich auf Basis der aktuellen Preisentwicklung erst einmal rd. 500,- € ansetzen.
_Update vom 18.10.2018:
Als CPU kommt nach den neusten Entwicklungen ggf. tatsächlich auch ein 9900K (als Import aus den USA für rd. 560,-€) infrage._

Da der vorhandene DDR3 Ram nicht mehr mit dem MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC kompatibel wäre, müsste auch hier Ersatz her. Nach aktuellem Stand würde ich gerne das Modell Trident Z (F4-3200C16D-32GTZ, 3200 Mhz) aus dem Hause G-Skill, bestehend aus zwei Riegeln mit jeweils 16 Gibibyte, erwerben.

Als Budget für den zusätzlich zu erwebenden RAM würde ich auf dieser Basis rd. 300,- € ansetzen. Sollte sich das Preisgefüge dramatisch nach oben verändern, müsste ich mich ggf. nach einem anderen Arbeitsspeicher in diesem Preisbereich umsehen.

*CPU Kühlung *
So ein Prozessor muss ja nachdem er verbaut ist auch anständig gekühlt werden. Dazu steht in meinem bisherigen System der Wasserkühler Kryos HF bereit, in das Reservoir der Marke EKWB ist eine Pumpe (Laiing DDC) integriert. In den Kreislauf sind zudem zwei Radiatoren der Marke Alphacool, Modell NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper (1x360 und 1x240), eingebunden. Bisher werden die Radiatoren jeweils einseitig durch Lüfter der Marke Enermax, Modell  T.B. Silence 120mm mit Frischluft versorgt. Dieser Kühlkreislauf soll im wesentlichen auch in das neue System übernommen werden, hier ist also insbesondere eine Grundreinigung und ein Austausch der "alten" Schläuche durch neue vorgesehen.

Auf die teils dorch stark wahrnehmbaren Lüfter werde ich im Zusammenhang mit dem Gehäuse noch einmal eingehen.

Als Budget für die neuen zu erwerbenden Schläuche und Reinigungsmittel setze ich hier 25,- € an.

*Netzteil *
Aus der Entscheidung gegen einen CPU-Kühler folgt die Entscheidung für ein Netzteil. Das "kleinste" Modell aus dem Aufrüstpfad PurePower Serie mit 80Plus Silver habe ich für mich persönlich auch aufgrund der Tatsache, dass mein PC durchaus viele Stunden am Tag läuft, ausgeschlossen. Ich habe mich daher für das be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt mit dem "80 Plus Gold" Label entschieden. Das be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt würde zwar eine noch höhere Effiziensklasse erreichen, passt aber punktetechnisch nicht in den für mich optimalen Aufrüstpfad. Außerdem wäre ein 1.000 Watt Netzteil für das geplante System auch ziemlich überdimensioniert .

Das be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt soll das bisher verbaute be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 mit 550 Watt ersetzen. Auch wenn das jetzt auf den ersten Blick kein "wesentliches Upgrade" darstellt, ist das ersetzen des alten Stromspenders durch einen neuen für mich persönlich ein ganz wichtiges Anliegen. Die Gründe hierfür liegen mal wieder im Bereich Grafikkarte verborgen. Insofern machen wir doch am besten direkt mal mit meinem persönlichen Halbfinale der WM 2014 "Brasilien gegen Deutschland" weiter (Nein in diesem Beispiel bin ich ganz sicher nicht Deutschland).

*Grafikkarte......*
Als Grafikkarte werkelt in meinem PC zurzeit eine Grafikkarte der Marke Gigabyte, Modell GeForce GTX 770 Windforce 3X OC (2GB GDDR5). Diese Grafikkarte hat Einzug in die geräumige Hardwarebehausung in Form eines Corsair Carbide Air 540 gefunden, nachdem sich ihre beiden Vorgänger auf recht unfreundliche Art und Weise (zisch Bumm!) verabschiedet haben. Die ursprünglich verbaute Grafikkarte aus dem Hause Inno3D (IChiLL GeForce GTX 780 3GB X3 Ultra) hat ihren Dienst im November 2015 eingestellt. Ein durchaus bekannter Hardware Händler, bei dem die Karte erworben wurde, war zu diesem Zeitpunkt bereits insolvent. Garantie ist zwar grds. etwas tolles, bringt wie ich leidvoll erfahren musste aber nichts wenn einem die Inanspruchnahme unmöglich gemacht wird.

Im Ergebnis durfte ich also eine neue Grafikkarte kaufen, es wurde ein Karte aus dem Hause Palit, Modell GeForce GTX 980 Ti Super JetStream. Und so begab es sich ende Juli 2018 .....
Ach wem erzähle ich das eigentlich, die Funktionsweise von zisch Bumm! kennt ihr ja jetzt schon. Die Garantie (2 Jahre) war zu diesem Zeitpunkt dummerweise bereits rd. 6 Monate abgelaufen (Man teilte mir dann aber freundlicherweise noch mit, dass bei Kaufdaten ab dem 01.01.2018 die Garantie 3 Jahre betragen würde. Näh wat hat mich diese Info doch persönlich gefreut. Warum erzählt man mir das in der Situation auch noch?!)

Als Übergangslösung wurde also kurzerhand eine gebrauchte GTX 770 angeschafft, denn die "neue" Nvidia Generation in Form der RTX 20XX stand ja bereits vor der Tür und da wartet man besser ab, denn die Preise könnten sich ja eigentlich nur vorteilhaft für einen entwickeln. 

Ich muss zugeben, ich hätte niemals damit gerechnet, dass der Einstieg in die neue Generation in Form einer RTX 2070 auf dem preislichen Niveau meiner damaligen GTX 980ti liegen würde. Das Brot und Butter Modell ist also das jetzt auf dem preislichen Niveau der ehemaligen Bundesliga.

Eine Grafikkarte in solch einer Preisklasse werde ich sicherlich nicht wieder an ein Mainboard bzw Netzteil hängen, dass bereits den Tod von zwei Grafikkarten miterlebt hat. Ich kann nämlich nicht einschätzen, welche Schäden durch zisch Bumm! an denen entstanden sind.

Die MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC im dann grundaktualisierten PC würde es mir ermöglichen meinen Primär Monitor endlich wieder mit der vorgesehenenen Wiederholungsrate (144hz) zu befeuern. Aiußerdem könnte ich sorgenfrei den anstehenden Egosoft Titels X4 - Foundations genießen. Anhand der Systemanforderungen gehe ich davon aus, dass dieses Spiel mit der aktuellen Grafikkate nicht viel Freude bereiten würde.

Auch wenn wir thematisch schon beim Monitor waren, mache ich jetzt doch erst einmal einen kleinen Abstecher zum Gehäuse.

*Gehäuse *
Bisher hat die Hardware, wie dem geneigten Leser bereits oben aufgefallen sein dürfte, in einem Corsair Carbide Air 540 ihre Heimat gefunden. In den Deckel habe ich dummerweise unabsichtlich schon einen Riss hineinbekommen (kleiner Tipp: legt eure Füße nicht auf ein Gehäuse mit Plastikdeckel). Man könnte auch einen Schriftzug anbringen VORSICHT: unsachgemäßer Gebrauch kann zu zusätzlichen Lüftungsöffnungen führen. Oder vielleicht würde auch ein Schockbild von meiner Person als Abschreckung ausreichen. 

Das be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange wäre für mich die erste Wahl, neben den hervoragenden Eigenschaften als Silent Gehäuse interessiert mich besonders die Möglichkeit das Mainboard Seitenverkehrt zu montieren. Denn mein PC steht mit der linken Seitenwand neben einer Mauer, die Möglichkeit das Sichtfenster auf die "offene" rechte Seite zu verlegen würde ich gerne in Anspruch nehmen.

Darüber hinaus ließe sich durch die Investition in drei zusätzliche Lüfter (SilentWings 3 120mm) im Zusammenspiel mit den Silent Eigenschaften des Gehäuses das Lautstärkeniveau auf ein vollkommen neues Level bringen. Die Geräuschentwicklung stellt zudem bisher die größte Schwachstelle meiner alten Gehäuse und Lüfterkombination dar. Diese Schwachstelle würde durch die Aufrüstung eliminiert und zusätzlich würde (natürlich nicht zuletzt auch durch die dann durch das fenster auf der rechten Seite sichtbare  RGB LED beleuchtung) das optische Gesamtbild aufgewertet.

Für die zusätzlichen Lüfter würde ich daher ein Budget i. H. v. 75,- € einplanen.

*Weitere vorhandene Komponenten *
Im neuen Gehäude würden neben den bereits genannten Komponenten noch zwei Festplatten vom Typ WD Blue 1TB und eine Samsung 840 EVO (250GB) ihre neue Heimat finden. Auch das im jetzigen Rechner vorhandene BlueRay Laufwerk von LG dürfte natürlich mit umziehen.

*Monitore *
Bleiben noch die Monitore, derer stehen zurzeit zwei auf meinem Tisch. Zum einen ein LG 24 GM 77 - B. Dieser würde auch weiterhin an seinem Standort verbleiben. Der von mir zuletzt als Zweitmonitor genutze Iiyama ProLite B2403WS (Dürfte mir mittlerweile über 10 Jahre treue Dienste geleistet haben.) entwickelt seit einigen Wochen die merkwürdige Angewohnheit die Kontraste und Helligkeit "automatisch" auf das Minimum anzupassen. Ich fürchte, dass sich hier möglicherweise das Lebensende schleichend ankündigt. Unter anderem auch aus diesem Grund wäre eine Aktualisierung durch den iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt für mich genau richtig.


Als letzten  plane ich noch ein zusätzliches Budget i. H. v. 100,- € für "unvorhergesehenes" ein.

*Bilder:
*Bilder sind angehängt.

Zusammengefasst würde ich daher gerne unter Zugrundelegung der vorhandenen Komponenten, des ausgewählten Aufrüstpfades und zusätzlichen Investitionen meinerseits i. H. v. rd. 1.000,- € meinen persönlichen, außerhalb meines Budget liegenden, generalüberholten Traum-PC im Gesamtwert von deutlich über 2.000,- € zusammenstellen.  

Zum Abschluss also unabhängig von eurer Entscheidung für oder gegen mich vielen Dank für diese Neuauflage von Pimp My PC, denn es wird auf jeden Fall vier Kandidaten geben die sich über eure Hilfestellung freuen werden.


----------



## Krave (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo zusammen,

an meinem PC hat sich schon seit Jahren nochts getan, da mir das benötigte Kleingeld fehlt um komplett aufzurüsten. 
Diese Aktion kommt zu einem passenden Zeitpunkt, da meine Grafikkarte letzte Woche den Geist aufgegeben hat.
Freundlicherweise hat mein Freund mir seine alte RX 580 8GB auf Leihbasis gegeben.

Ich würde mich unendlich freuen einer des Auserwählten zu sein.

folgendes Paket habe ich mir zusammengestellt: 


AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock Slim (2 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)


Meine aktuelle Hardware sieht folgendermaßen aus:
Gehäuse: Thermaltake Soprano
Netzteil: Thermaltake Smart SE 730W
Mainboard:  ASRock 990FX Extreme 3
CPU: AMD FX(tm)-6300
CPU-Kühler: Scythe Katana
Grafikkarte: Nvidia Geforce GTX 750ti (leider kaputt) Zur Zeit von einem Freund die MSI RX 580 8GB im Einsatz
RAM: G.Skill 2x 8GB
SSD: 500GB Samsung 840 EVO 
HDD: Toshiba 1TB 
Monitor: Acer 24"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



an meinem PC hat sich schon seit Jahren nochts getan, da mir das benötigte Kleingeld fehlt um komplett aufzurüsten. 
Zu diesem Paket würde ich noch folgende Komponenten dazunehmen:
CPU: AMD Ryzen 7 1800X
RAM: 16GB G.Skill SniperX Urban Camouflage DDR4-3600 DIMM CL19 Dual Kit

Folgendes würde ich von meinem alten PC übernehmen:
Netzteil: Thermaltake Smart SE 730W
SSD: 500GB Samsung 840 EVO 
HDD: Toshiba 1TB


----------



## Sturmsheaper (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Rumgehopse und gecampe,
in jedem Kartenende.
Es ist mir leider noch nicht mumpe
und geht mir laufend auf die Pumpe.
Meine Punkte gehen in den Keller,
und ich sterbe ständig schneller.
Die Augen-Handkoordination wird immer schlimmer
und ich seh vor Wut nur noch geflimmer.
Erblicke ich dann auch noch Pixelbrei,
endet es in Geschimpfe und Geschrei.
Teamspeak ist da schnell vorbei
und mir hilft noch keine sedative Arznei.
Die Nachbarn müssen darunter leiden
und die Nähe zu mir meiden.
Meine Freunde sagen ich soll weiter spielen,
und besser auf die Köpfe zielen,
da ist mein Nervenlimit meist getroffen
und der PC fliegt samt allen Inhaltstoffen.

Es müssen her
mehr Pixel und mehr Power,
dann werd ich nicht mehr so schnell sauer.
Ne GTX 2080 und 27 Zoll,
wären für die Optik total toll.
Die GTX 1070 hat in vielen Schlachten,
wo die Gegner über mich nur lachten,
sich regelrecht darum bemüht,
dass sie selber nicht verglüht.
Ein AMD 2700X soll es in der Zukunft werden
und meinen i7 dann beerben.
Mit mehr Kraft und Kernen,
spiele ich wie von anderen Sternen
und alle werden mich dann kennenlernen.
Dazu noch ohne große Sicherheitlücken, 
die Tastatur zerpflücken,
surfen und zocken
und den BND abblocken.

Push und Pull für kühle Temperaturen,
da kommt selbst der AMD auf touren.
In ein neues Gehäuse sollen alle Teile
und das ohne Eile bitte folgt der nächsten Zeile.
Mit tempered Glas und in schwarz,
das steht den Parts.
Ohne Lüfterlager knarren und gebrumme,
mit meiner Ingame Wumme,
den Gegner klar und deutlich hören
und Ihn im Game zerstören.
Das alles ist bis jetzt nur Fantasie
in meiner kleinen Gamergalaxie.

RAM und SSd´s dürften bleiben
und noch jede Menge Daten schreiben.
Auch die alte PSU darf weiter feuern,
alt und jung mit Strom ansteuern.

Wählt weise und bedacht,
denn ihr habt die Macht,
4 Kandidaten auszuwählen
und ihre PC´s zu stählen.

Viel Spaß beim Durchlesen der Bewerbungen und Auswählen der Teilnehmer. 


Hier meine Parts:
CPU: i7 5820K
Kühler: Thermalright Macho HR02
Mainboard: Asrock x99x killer
PSU: Seasonic Prime 750 Watt
GPU: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming
RAM: 32GB 
Monitor: Asus vg248qe
Gehäuse: Corsair Obsidian 750 D

Meine Parts die ich mir wünschen würde:
AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 83 Punkte von 85 (2 Punkte übrig)


----------



## tFFMrPink (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rÃ¼stet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Ausgewählte ProdukteIntel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 83 Punkte von 85 (2 Punkte übrig)


Aktueller PC :

i7 8700k @ brocken eco
msi z370 a pro
16gb ddr4 3000
msi gtx 1070ti

27" acer predator wqhd @ gsync
24" viewsonic fullhd

spiele mittlerweile in wqhd,da reicht die 1070ti nicht mehr -immer- 
ein dritter monitor ist eigentlich purer luxus,bin jedoch twitch streamer (Twitch kann man nie genug monitore haben


----------



## Edding (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo,

Neues gewinnspiel neues Glück  evlt klappt es ja diesmal 

Mein Momentanes System
*Mein PC*

Prozessor


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Intel i5-3570K @ 4.2Ghz
Mainboard


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

MSI Z77A-G43
Arbeitsspeicher


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

16GB DDR3-1600
Festplatte(n)


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

256GB SSD +1TB WD HDD
Grafikkarte


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Gainward GTX 770 2GB
Sound


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

USB DAC @ Superlux HD668B
Netzteil


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Corsair VS650
Gehäuse


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Antec P180
Betriebssystem


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Windows 10
Monitor Samsung 226BW


Ausgewählt habe ich folgende Hardware.:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)

Als CPU bin ich mir noch unschlüssig .. tendiere zu nem 2600x oder 2700x .. aber evtl auch gerbauchtes wie ein 1800x .. das müsste sich budget mässig dann zeigen.
16GB DDR4 Arbeitsspeicher müssen ja auch noch dabei 

Wie man sehen kann hat der Rechner schon einige Zeit auf dem Buckel und  könnte mal eine frischzellen kur vertragen.
"Dank" der geringen Auflösung des Monitor von 1680x1050 hat mir die GTX 770 2GB bisher recht gute Dienste erwiesen.

Allerdings geht ihr selbst in dieser Auflösung langsam vorallem der VRAM aus.
Ich habe eine weile überlegt es es wirklich die 2080TI sein sollte bei dem ausgewählen monitor von "nur" 1920x1080 aber ich denke ja.
erste Benchmarks mit Raytracing haben ja ergeben des wohl mehr nicht drin sein wird um auf Spielbare FPS zu kommen, selbst mit diesem Monster.
So hallte ich mir beide Optionen mit oder ohne RTX offen.

Dieses Upgrade wäre für mich wirklich ein enormer Sprung und lässt mir selbst zu evtl Monitoren mit höherer Auflösung noch Luft.
Oder für Lange zeit wieder Ruhe zu haben 

Die verbauten Lüfter sind nur 3Pin und lassen sich  mit dem Mainboard nicht gut steuern.
Die neuen Shadow Wings PWM sollten da eine bessere figur machen

Wünsche allen viel Glück 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## takan (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



Spoiler



Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)


  AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 82 Punkte von 85 (3 Punkte übrig)

Mit dem Mainboard würde ich einen PC für meine Eltern zusammenbasteln. Und den Rest würde ich selber gebrauchen können noch, naja die Lüfter kommen eventuell auch zu meinen Eltern. Mal gucken wie verdutzt mein Vater guckt wenn er einen Hyperschnellen PC in der Stube stehen hat im vergleich zum alten PC.
Meine Schwester hat ja mein alten Gaming-PC schon bekommen.
Ich würde selbst die Grafikkarte einbauen und den Rest anschließen. 
Wenn ich eine vernünftige Video-Kamera finde, würde ich sogar ein Video machen. 
Rest habe ich schon letztes Jahr geupgraded. Dazu wollt ich noch meine CPU Köpfen und mal gucken wie sich der kleine Cache des 7600K als Flaschenhals herausstellt. 
Und mit irgendwas muss ich ja mein eventuell neuen Teuren Monitor befeuern.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ja, ich hab die Scheibe noch nicht von meinen Fett-Fingern gereingigt. Spätestes mit der Köpfung bastel ich noch den ganzen Tag dran herum.
Restliches System.
Dazu noch ein schwarzes Sata-Kabel fürs DVD-Laufwerk (Ja die teile gibt es noch - Oder ich bau das Teil beim nächsten mal aus. Dann gäbe es schöne Porno-Shots und die Lüfter kommen für Überdruck vorne hinein. )
Und bald ein Fairphone 2 (Mit QI-Adapter von HAMA) fürs drahtlose Laden übers PC-Gehäuse. 


> I5 7600K @ Bequiet Silent Loop 360 | MSI Z270-A Pro | Gigabyte R9 290 @  Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme III | DDR4-2400 GSkill Ripjaws V F4-2400C15D-8GVR 16GB | Samsung 970 EVO 500GB | Toshiba  X300 4TB | Netzteil Bequiet Dark Power Pro 11 650W | Verpackt im Bequiet  Dark Base 900 Pro rev. 2
> Neues Netzteil und Köpfung in Planung
> Neue GPU in Planung sobald die Preise fallen.​



Leider sind die LED-Streifen von Bequiet mit nicht ganz so guten Kleber bestückt. Doppelseitiges Klebeband hilft da schon.
Und da war noch das alte Netzteil (Bequiet Pure Power E8 630W) drinne.


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Necthor (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Ich hab ein PC
Das kann kein OC
OC Wünsch ich mir sehr
PC kann dann mehr

Ich hab ein PC
Das soll können OC
Drum bin ich bei PCGH
OC ist dann bald da


*Hier meine Wunschliste:
*Mainboard:    MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC                        (10 Punkte)
Grafikkarte:   MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio          (60 Punkte)
CPU Kühler:   be quiet! Pure Rock                                                      (1 Punkte)
Lüfter Set:       be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3×120 oder 140mm) (1 Punkte)
Monitor:           iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1                        (13 Punkte)

​*Mein aktuelles System**:*
Gehäuse (1 Jahr alt):  Enermax OSTROG ECA3253
Netzteil:                     be quiet! 400W
Betriebssystem:     MS-Windows 10 pro
Mainboard:               ASUS Z87M-PLUS
CPU:                             Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-4670K CPU @ 3.40GHz
CPU Kühler:              Standard
Arbeitsspeicher:     DDR3 8GB (2X4GB) 
Grafikkarte:              Powercolor Radeon R9 270X
Optisches LW:         DVD-Writer
SSD (Boot):                   Samsung SSD 840 EVO 250 GB
Festplatte:                 3TB WDC WD30EZRX-00SPEB0
Monitor:                     19“ Samsung SyncMaster 912 T (Digital)

*Geplantes upgrade:*
CPU i7 max. 500,- €  (muss noch rausfinden welches am besten auf das Wunsch MoBo passt)
Arbeitsspeicher  32GB DDR4
SSD 480GB PCIe
27“ Monitor 2560 x 1440 144Hz G-Sync 1ms
Netzteil be quiet! 800W (falls 400W nicht reichen)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Danke an die Sponsoren und PCGH
Viele Grüße aus HH


Necthor


----------



## TheMoe87 (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hi,

ich bin drauf und dran mein komplettes system zu erneuern. Es kommt ja gerade gut wirbel in die hardware szene. i9 9900k und rtx 2080ti sind in den startlöchern...ja, 2080ti in den startlöchern, weil die verfügbarkeit ja trotz release noch zu wünschen übrig lässt. 

Seit knapp 20 Jahren bin ich Pc Spieler. Ich genieße neben den fesselnden Stories, die viele Spiele erzählen vor allem die Technik hinter der oft so schönen Fassade und bin von den Gerätschaften fasziniert, die das alles auf die Bildschirm zaubern. 2011 baute ich mein erstes komplettes System auf Basis von Sandybridge und seitdem ruft jede technische Neuerung nach meiner Aufmerksamkeit. 
Das erste Selbstbauystem war ein Midrange PC mit einem i5 2500k und einer 200€ Radeon (Davor hatte ich die 8800GTX von Nvidia... was für ein Teil :OO) von welchem ich dann auf mein momentanes, im Jahr 2015, umgestiegen bin. Mein PC hat sich auf Basis des 6700k, nach einigen Upgrades zu einem schönen HighEnd System entwickelt. Mit Cpu oc, einer 1080Ti mit arctic accelero ( die schon verkauft ist und nicht mehr im Chassis zu sehen ist ), schnellem 3200er Ram etc. Der 6700k rennt seit 2015 mit 4,9Ghz. Dass die 1080Ti übertaktet ist, gehört bei dem Kühler zum guten Ton. Aber auf einem 4k Monitor oder bei bis zu 144hz auf nem 1080p Bildschirm geht dem ganz doch langsam die Luft aus. Die Fps können eben nicht mehr auf 60hz oder 144hz niveau gehalten werden.

Jetzt, da die Spiele langsam mit mehr Kernen klar kommen und ich, wie oben gesagt, unglaubliches Interesse an der Technik habe, welche da z.B Raytracing und Dlss sind, und dafür jetzt die RTX 2080Ti vor der Türe steht, bin ich schon nah dran, mir den Traum eines Topaktuellen Biestsystems zu verwirklichen. Allerdings sind die Preise bekanntermaßen einfach nur übertrieben, was das ganze in weite Ferne rücken lässt. Aber zum Glück seid Ihr genau zum richtigen Zeitpunkt am Start und könntet mir vielleicht mit eurer Unterstützung unter die Arme greifen diesen Traum von einem PC zu verwirklichen.  Viel Erfolg auch den anderen Hardware Freaks 

Hier die Daten des aktuellen Systems:

ASUS Maximus VIII Ranger
16GB Corsair 3200er Ram
ASUS Rog Strix RX 570
BE!Quiet e10 Straight Power 800W
ein paar Samsung SSDs (Sata)
Scythe Mugen 4 PCGH Edition
Fractal Design R5

Die pcgh "pimp my pc" Idealkombination:

Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## kloanabua (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Servus,
Ich habe dieses Jahr schon sehr viel in meinen PC gesteckt, vollendet ist er aber noch nicht.
In Battlefield 5 hatte ich zum ersten mal Probleme mit meiner CPU, 100% Auslastung auf allen 8 Threads, dafür Graka nur 80% ausgelastet.
Dies würde ich gerne ändern um niemals ins CPU Limit zu geraten.

Aktuelles System:

MSI H97 Gaming 3
Intel Xeon E3 1231 V3
16 GB Crucial Ballistix Sport 1600 MHz
Be quiet! Straight Power 10 600W CM
AMD RX Vega 64 
3x Samsung SSD
Fractal Design Define R5
CPU und GPU unter Wasser.

PCGH Idealkombination:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 82 Punkte von 85 (3 Punkte übrig)


----------



## harl.e.kin (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hi, 

mein in die Jahre gekommener I5 3570K pfeift langsam auf dem letzten Loch. Gerade bei aktuellen Spielen kommt er einfach nicht mehr hinterher. Daher würde ich mich über was neues sehr freuen. 

System jetzt:
Gehäuse: Lian Li PC-A05FN
Netzteil: Cougar S550
Mainbaord: Asus Maximus V Gene Z77
CPU: Intel i5 3570k
RAM: 12 GB DDR3 Corsair
Kühler:Noctua NH-U12S
Geäuselüfter: 2x Noctua NS-S12A
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1060 Gaming X
SSD: 120 GB Samsung EVO 840
HDD 640GB Samsung 5200 U/min

Meine Wunschconfig:
  Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 78 Punkte von 85 (7 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Darkscream (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo zusammen,


 da ich es letztes Jahr irgendwie versemmelt habe mit zu machen versuche ich eben dieses Jahr wieder mein Glück. Ich bewerbe mich deshalb weil es mir dank meiner gesundheitlichen Situation fast unmöglich ist einen Arbeitgeber zu finden der mich mit den ganzen Einschränkungen einstellen würde oder überhaupt könnte. Leider ist das schon seit über 4 Jahren so. Ich habe 9 übermäßig stark abgenütze Bandscheiben welche sich auf den kopletten Bereich der Wirbelsäule verteilen. Hierzu gehören ein Vorfall in der LWS, zwei Vorfälle in BWS und 2 spitz abgenützte Wirbel in der Halswirbelsäule. Zudem habe ich seit 2 Jahren auch immer stärker werdende Probleme mit meinem linken Hüftgelenk. Auslöser von dem ganzen Übel war wohl ein viel zu spät erkannter Beckenschiefstand und 14 Jahre fast durchgehende 6 Tage Woche mit teils schwerer körperlicher Arbeit. Mit dem was das Ganze, in einem so langen Zeitraum (mit den dazugehörigen Schmerzen) in der Psyche anrichten kann fang ich lieber erst gar nicht an.


 Mein System ist schon recht alt und ich sehe keine Möglichkeit dieses in absehbarer Zeit erneuern zu können. Einzig meine Gafikkarte ist neuer. Für diese gebrauchte neue 1070TI habe ich 20 Monate sparen müssen (für windige 320€).
 Das Z77 Board hat schon 3 Teildefekte, was mich langsam nervös macht.
 Hinzu kommt noch das sich mein Kater Gino vor 10 Wochen einen Oberschenkelhalsbruch zu gezogen hat. Habe mir deshalb privat Geld leihen müssen, welches ich noch bis ende 2019 abstottern muss (nicht so einfach mit ALG2). Einschläfern lassen konnte ich meinen gliebten Kater wegen 650€ zumindest nicht, alle Halter von Haustier werden dies wohl nachvollziehen können.


 Mein jetziges System besteht aus:
 Board: Asrock Z77 Extrem6
 CPU: I7-3770 gekühlt mit Prolimatec Megahalems  
 Ram: 16GB
 GraKa: GTX 1070TI Strix
 Netzteil:  be quiet! Straight Power 9 500W
 Platten: 120+500GB SSD und 1TB HDD        
 Gehäuse: Anidees  AI-6 + Ghetto Mod




 Raus gesucht habe ich mir:
 Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon  

 GraKa: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC  

 Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt  

 Lüfter: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM  

 Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1  



 Geplant ist es meine 1070TI wieder zu verkaufen und dafür einen AMD Ryzen 5 2600 und 16GB Ram zu kaufen, einen vernünftigen Kühler würde ich wohl auch wieder brauchen weil der Megahalems scheinbar nicht mit AM4 kompatible ist. Eigentlich wäre der 2700x wohl eher mein Ding, aber da ich nur mit dem Erlös meiner gebrauchten Hardware arbeiten könnte wird das wohl nix werden. Ziel des Ganzen wäre das ich wieder ein System habe mit dem ich für die nächsten Jahre wieder ausgesorgt habe um hauptsächlich Single Player Spiele zu zocken. Multiplayer sind eher weniger was für mich weil ich immer mal wieder aufstehen muss um mich zu bewegen, was meiner Rückenproblematik geschuldet ist.


 MfG
 Ralf



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rellits15 (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Guten Abend!

Nach bisher zwei erfolglosen Teilnahmen (vermutlich meiner lieblosen Bewerbung geschuldet ), versuche ich es noch ein drittes Mal und hoffe, den Geschmack der Redaktion zu treffen!
Wieso sollte ich einer der Glücklichen sein? Naja, verdient o.ä. hab ich es vermutlich nicht aber trotzdem kommt hier mein Versuch:


Ein neuer PC,
das wäre schee.
Der Mann wird es loben,
das Konto würde toben...
Die Frau, sie sagt Nein!
Das kann doch nicht sein.

Da wird die Aktion 
zur Revolution.
Wenn ich gewinne, 
dann schärft das die Sinne.

Der neue PC
rennt wie'n ICE.
Dann schick ich euch Bilder
und die Frau, sie wird milder!

Ich danke euch allen
und drückt mir die Krallen
A Grüßle nach Fürth
wie i als Schwob saga würd.



Und jetzt wieder etwas verständlicher. Hier mein aktueller PC:

CPU: Intel Core i5 4670k @4,0 GHz
Kühler: beQuiet Dark Rock Pro 2
Mainboard: AsRock Z97 Extreme4
RAM: 8 GB (2x4) G.Skill RipjawsX @1866 Mhz
Grafikkarte: Sapphire Radeon RX 470 Nitro+ 8GB
HDD: Seagate Barracuda 1 TB
SSD: Samsung 840 EVO 250 GB
Netzteil: beQuiet Straight Power E10 700W CM
Gehäuse: beQuiet Silent Base 600 Window Orange
Bildschirm: Aldi-Monitor von Medion mit 23" und 1920x1080


Meine Wunschkonfiguration liest sich folgendermaßen:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce GTX 1070 Ti Gaming 8G (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 68 Punkte von 85 (17 Punkte übrig)

Ich würde mir im Anschluss einen Ryzen 5 2600(x) plus 16GB Ram (3000er/3200er) holen, um in Verbindung mit dem neuen Mainboard endlich eine neue und gute Basis zusammen zu haben.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Zubunapy (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Guten Tach
Ich gehöre zu den verrückten, die einfach immer top aktuelle Hardware ihr eigenen nennen wollen. Aber da ich aktuell auf eine Pimax 5k+ spare, wird das nächste Grafikkarten-Upgrade wohl noch warten müssen. Und bevor die Leute losbrüllen: JAAAAA, ES IST TOTAL UNNÖTIG!!! Aber es ist eben geil^^

Meine Wunschliste:
    Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)
Bitte wählen Sie noch ein AMD-Mainboard oder ein Intel-Mainboard
Auf das Mainboard möchte ich gerne verzichten. Meines ist gut und aktuell genug

Mein Rechner: 
Z370 AORUS Ultra Gaming
Core i7 8700k
32GB DDR4 3000 von Apacer (tolle Firma. RAM zu erschwinglichen Preisen)
GIGABYTE 1080ti Gaming OC
Sound BlasterX AE-5
be quiet! PURE POWER  9 CM 700W
Diverse SSDs und HDDs
Alles brav unter Wasser und zart beleuchtet:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Markzzman (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Folgende Komponenten hab ich ausgewählt:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk (5 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 601 Window Silver (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Verbaut ist aktuell:
- Intel Core i5 8600k
- Raijintek Ereboss Core Edition
- ASRock Z370 Pro 4 
- 8 Gb Crucial Ballistix Sports 
- Zotac GTX 1070 AMP! Extreme
- Samsung 840 Basic 120 Gb
- Xylne Platinum HG 100 120 Gb
- Intenso High Performance 120 Gb
- Asus Xonar DG
- Super Flower Leadex 550 Watt Platinum
- Aerocool XPredeator White Big Tower
- 3x 120mm Enermax Vegas TB White 
- 2x 240mm Lüftern von Aeroccol

Das Gehäuse könnte durchaus mal erneuert werden. 
Ein zweiter Monitor ist natürlich auch immer vorteilhaft.
Und Grafikpower kann man doch nie zuviel haben oder ? Nur zu wenig !

Mit dem Mainboard muss ich mir noch überlegen, was ich mit dem mache. Wie ich gelesen habe, muss ich das aber wohl auswählen.





PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Mainboard ist Pflicht!


Könnte mir sehr gut vorstellen, das die nächste CPU mal wieder ein AMD wird, nach 10 Jahren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KwadFan (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hey,

Da jetzt der Winter vor der Tür steht und für mich als "Drohnenpilot" sich die Saison dem Ende neigt,
muss man für Trainingsersatz sorgen.
In meinem Fall sind das Simulatoren wie Velocidrone, LiftOff und DRLSim.

Meine bisherige GT 710 ( Passiv cooled, Low Profile ) musste schon einer MSI GTX105Ti OC 4G Gaming X (1 Woche alt) weichen aber damit war das Budget auch schon fast am Ende.
Grafikpower ist aber immer noch etwas anderes da diese Simulatoren sehr stark abhängig sind von Physikberechnungen und da klemmts gewaltig in meinem PC.

Kernstück des ganzen ist ein Asus P8B75-M v1.0 ( also schon mehr als alt, BJ. 2012 ) mit einem Intel I5-3570K ( 2012 war des Dingen noch Flott für Schmales Geld.)

Aber das Schlimmste ist das (Nicht)vorhandene Gehäuse! Das ist eine Katastrophe wie sie im Buche steht.
Der PC war als Cube erdacht und damals passte auch noch ne HD5670 Low Profile wunderbar hinein.

Aber die 1050Ti ist ja dan nicht unbedingt klein hatte aber gehofft es passt ins Gehäuse. Fehlanzeige!
Da man aber nicht ohne PC einen Simulator nutzen kann musste als Notlösung der Hardwareeinschub des alten Gehäuses als "Testbench" herhalten.
Dummerweise hat die SSD die meine abgerauchte Seagate Barracuda 7200RPM 500GB ( BJ. 2011) ersetzt, das Budget für ein neues Gehäuse gefressen.

Somit mach ich bei Euch mit um die Chance zu haben ein anständiges und Schickes Gehäuse zu gewinnen.
Monitor kann man immer gebrauchen und die anderen Komponenten die ich ausgewählt habe sind ein "Nice to have" aber vordergrundig brauche ich dieses Gehäuse und die PSU !

Vllt hat ja jmd von den Gewinngeneratoren ein Herz für seinen erbärmlich wirkenden Maschinenkollegen 

Hier meine Wahl:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10 600 Watt CM (5 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce GTX 1070 Ti Gaming 8G (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 69 Punkte von 85 (16 Punkte übrig)

Ich würde dem ganzen dann noch eine CPU spendieren, in engerer Auswahl sind ( für mich als Sparfuchs ) der AMD Ryzen 3 2400G oder sein etwas grösserer Bruder der AMD Ryzen 5 2600X.
Als RAM müsste dann ein 8Gb grosses Balistix Sport Kit herhalten.
Da ich noch nie etwas von Boxed Kühlern gehalten habe, müsste jener einem Scythe Ninja5 oder dem Alpenfön Brocken 3 weichen.

Intel CPUs fände ich zwar besser aber diese Preise sind nicht normal! Somit war 2012 wohl der Kauf meiner letzten Intel CPU 

MfG KwadFan


----------



## Eddyloveland (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Sehr geehrte PCGH,

Da ich einen Recht guten Pc habe fällt mir die Auswahl sehr einfach.

Da ich sehr Krank bin und daher auch kein Geld mehr Verdiene Versuche ich mein Glück mit einem Update für meinen Pc

Ich habe mich Entschieden für :
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (12 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)
Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)

Der Monitor :Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte) könnt ihr gerne bei Gewinn jemanden hier in PCGH schenken da ich diesen nicht benötige.

Viel schreiben möchte ich gar nicht sondern direkt raus . Ja ich will 

Wenn ein Gewinnspiel ansteht warum nicht direkt mitmachen und Raytracing vielleicht genießen dürfen.
Es wäre ein Update für meinen Pc der momentan nur mit einer GTX 980 Ti läuft .

Somit bedanke ich mich für dieses Gewinnspiel und Wünsche allen Viel Glück bei Pimp my PC 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McKofFly (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

*System aktuell:*
Intel i3 4150 @ 3,5GHz 
AROCK H97 Pro4 
8GB Crucial Ballistix Sport  DDR3-1600
 400 Watt Be quiet! Straight Power E10 
MSI GTX770  TwinFrozer OC 
500GB Hitachi Deskstar
250GB Seagate Barracuda


    AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX Vega 64 Air Boost 8G OC (27 Punkte)

Gesamt: 62 Punkte von 85 (23 Punkte übrig)









Was soll ich viel Reden, am 29.04.2014 erhielt mein Rechenknecht sein letztes "Upgrade": 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




...damals noch Student, musste man das Beste aus seinen Möglichkeiten machen - ich wollte ein "schnelles" aber zugleich sparsames System. Wenige Tage vor dem Kauf rauchte mir mein treuer C2D E8400 inkl. dem Asus P5Q Pro, dank meines billigen Netzteiles (Gott habe es seelig, es hielt Jahre lang), ab. Meine Grafikkarte damals war eine EVGA GTX 650 Ti Boost. Ersetzt wurde diese mit einer gebrauchten, hier auf dem Markplatz ergatterten MSI GTX770 TwinFrozen OC Grafikkarte - bis heute läuft sie ohne murren. Gepackt wurde das komplette System in einem ebenso gebraucht gekauften Corsair Carbide 500R - da mich die blaube beleuchtung der Lüfter schnell nervte, tauschte ich die Front- sowie alle anderen Lüfter aus (2x Enermax UCTB12 T.B. Silence Twisterbearing 120mm sowie 2 mal EKL Alpenföhn Wing Boost 2). Als Festplatten kamen bisher immer nur "normale" HDDs zum Einsatz, eine SSD hat mein Rechner noch nie gesehen. Befeuert wird das Ganze aktuell mit einem kleinen aber feinen Intel i3 4150, welcher durch einen übertrieben großen Cooler Master Hyper 412s auf Temperatur gehalten wird.
Das Ergebis wird auf 2 Monitoren wiedergegeben. Einem LG Flatron W2261VP sowie einem ebenso über Kleinanzeigen geschossenen AcerAL2016W - eine "Augenweide" (Hintergrund des 2. Monitores war das anfertigen meiner Masterarbeit vor einem Jahr). 

Da ich zudem den Fokus aus Silence legte, hatte ich mich auch daran gemacht, meine Festplatten nach Shoggy Art des Hauses zu entkoppelt (siehe Signatur) ... eine feine, kleine, erste und einzige "Projektarbeit" mit großer Wirkung.

Dank eines guten Jobs liebäugel ich nun schon seit einiger Zeit mit einem erneuten Upgrate: Ich wollte nie HighEnd, dafür bin ich  zu Casual aber etwas mehr dürfte es schon sein, von daher kommt mir das erneute Gewinnspiel gerade ganz recht. Meine Idee war folgende:



Hardware von AMD/ATI 
FreeSync 
FullHD 60FPS auf Ultra 
Kompaktes Gehäuse (Am besten ein Cube, Mini Tower) 
Eine DHE Grafikkarte 
Leise und unauffällig 

Um das System komplett zu machen würde ich noch folgende Komponenten kaufen:

AMD Ryzen 7 2700 
G.Skill         DIMM 16GB DDR4-3200 Kit 
Gehäuse: Unschlüssig, da bin ich noch am Recherchieren 
CPU Lüfter: Vom Gehäuse abhängig 
512 GB SSD + 4TB HDD 

Nun denn, allen viel Glück 
Bilder vom PC anbei ... ja, er ist etwas staubig


----------



## mbauer85 (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo zusammen,

Habe mich für folgendes Setup entschieden:

Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 81 Punkte von 85 (4 Punkte übrig)

Aktuell ist bei mir folgendes verbaut:

Intel I7 8700k
MSI Z370 Gaming M5
16GB 3200Mhz DDR4 von G.Skill
EVGA GTX 1070 FTW
beQuiet Straight Power 11 550W
beQuiet Silent Loop 280
Corsair 750D
Creative SoundBlaster ZxR (+ Massdrop Sennheiser HD6XX)
1,5TB SSD´s und 1TB HDD
Benq XL2730Z

Habe mit dem Setup vor ein wenig mehr Licht und Farbe ins Spiele-/Arbeitszimmer zu bringen. Die aktuelle MB-Gehäusekombi ist dahingehend sehr zurückhaltend.


----------



## Balthar (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Guten Abend,

erstmal Vielen Vielen Dank für diese tolle Aktion die für mich genau zum richtigen Zeitpunkt kommt ,
den ich plane seit einigen Wochen ein großes Upgrade für meinen PC da er nun nach all den Jahren in denen er einen wirklich zuverlässigen Dienst
verrichtet hat doch für viele Anwendungen und Spiele zu langsam geworden ist.
Ganz besonders beim Video-Rendering merkt man es aber auch bei den meisten neuen Spielen da ich dort ständig ins CPU Limit (Trotz 4,5 Ghz Übertaktung) komme.
Besonders toll finde ich auch die Möglichkeit einen Monitor mit ins Paket zu nehmen da ich Leidenschaftlicher Grafikdesigner bin, da macht ein vernünftiger 27" Monitor
doch schon einen großen Unterschied.


*Meine Aktuelle Hardware:*
Mainboard: Asus P8P67 Evo
Cpu: Intel I5 2500K
Ram: 16 GB Corsair DDR3-1600
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define R4 Titanium
Netzteil: Corsair TX 550M
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte GTX 980ti G1 Gaming
CPU-Kühlung: Corsair H60i
Monitor: Samsung 24" & Samsung 22"
SSD: Samsung SSD 860 256GB & Crucial MX300 525 GB
HDD: Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB & Western Digital Caviar Green 1TB





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Meine Wunsch Hardware:*
AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce GTX 1070 Ti Gaming 8G (21 Punkte)


Gesamt: 68 Punkte von 85 (17 Punkte übrig)


*Diese Komponenten würde ich mir selbst dazu kaufen:
*Cpu: AMD Ryzen 5 2600x
Ram: 16GB G.Skill Trident Z RGB 3200*
*Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define R6
Cpu-Kühlung: Corsair H60 2018 oder BeQuiet! Dark Rock Pro 4
HDD: Western Digital Blue 4TB


Verwenden würde ich den PC natürlich in erster Linie weiterhin für Grafikdesign & Video-Rendering, Office-Arbeiten,
und selbstverständlich fürs Gaming, Schwerpunkt wäre da Diablo 3 (Und hoffentlich ein Diablo 4 welches vlt auf der diesjährigen Blizzcon angekündigt werden könnte.), 
Call of Duty Black Ops 4, Fortnite, Heroes of the Storm, & Grim Dawn.

Ich möchte mich nochmals für diese tolle Aktion bedanken und wünsche ein angenehmes Wochenende 
Viele Grüße.


----------



## n3w7on (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebe PCGH Gemeinde 

Bin neu hier und suche die Möglichkeit für meinen Sohn seine Uralte PC  Hardware mit etwas Glück neu aufzufrischen.

Warum ich Ihm einfach keine neue Hardware kaufen kann möchte ich hier nicht weiter erläutern entschuldigt mich vorab dafür.

Was hat der gute  gerade an Hardware  na ja wenn ich das genau wüßte  

Bilder die mit dem Handy gemacht habe, werden bestimmt einiges erklären 

Windows 7 / 64

Mainboard Gigabyte P35-DS3R

CPU Intel Core 2 DUO E6600

Arbeitsspeicher DDR2 /  8 GB / 399 MHz 

Zu Weihnachten 2016  gab es eine NVIDIA GTX 760 

Zu Weihnachten 2017 gab es einen Samsung Monitor  ( wegen der Schule ) und weil er ab und zu altersgerechte  Spiele spielen darf.

..........................................

Ausgewählte Produkte
Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce GTX 1070 Ti Gaming 8G (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 60 Punkte von 85 (25 Punkte übrig)

Ich bedanke mich bei PCGH vorab und wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Glück 

Euer n3w7on


----------



## Drago3344 (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Mein alter Rechner (des Grauens^^) der für Games und mal DVDs gucken genutzt wird:

Antec 900; 2 Front- 1 Hecklüfter (120); 1x 240 im Deckel

MSI Z87-G45 
I 5 -4670K 
Boxedlüfter
4x 2 GB G.Skill ECO F3-12800CL7 DDR3-1600

ASUS R9 280 – 3 GB

LiteOn DVD-Brenner (SATA)
LG DVD-Rom (SATA)

Samsung SSD 840 Pro – 256GB
Kingston SSD - 120GB
Samsung HD322HJ – 320 GB

Sound Blaster Z 

Be Quiet Straight Power 650 Watt 80 Plus 

LG 32GK 850 G (grad gekauft, der Alte war defekt)

Aus Kostengründen hab ich auf die Übertaktbarkeit des Mainboards verzichtet und auch weil ich mich da bisher nicht ran getraut habe. Den Lüfter vom Netzteil musste ich austauschen, da er nicht mehr anlief. Zum Glück hatte ich noch einen von Be Quiet aus einem Werbegeschenk von Pc  Games und so läuft es wieder. Durch den neuen Monitor wird meine alte Grafikkarte selbst bei 60 Hertz/HDMI gut laut.

Die Grafikkarte müsste ich erneuern damit ich mehr als 60 Hz und G-Sync genießen kann. Noch schrecken mich die hohen Preise und ich weiß nicht ob mein Netzteil und Przessor genügt.

Meine gewünschten Upgrade-Komponenten :

Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)

Es ist leider alles sehr in die Jahre gekommen. Behalten würde ich den Monitor, die Soundkarte sowie die Festplatten. Ich glaube nicht das noch mehr Lüfter notwendig werden, aber wenn hab ich noch 3 aus dem alten Gehäuse. Den DVD-Brenner würde ich in ein externes Gehäuse tun.

Ein neuer Tower mit genug Leistung für WQHD bei 144 Hz u. G-Sync und leise (Standort Wohnzimmer), dann kann ich mich auch mal an die neuesten Spiele ran trauen^^.

Falls ich gewinne wird ein neuer Prozessor, Lüfter und 16 GB Arbeitsspeicher fällig. Für Tipps wäre ich dann dankbar. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einen schönen Tag noch


----------



## Der_Lokator (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



LastManStanding schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich wollte mich bewerben und zwar indirekt
> Meine bessere Hälfte hat bisher immer nur Laptops gehabt. Jetzt wollt ich gerne mal "Heimlich"^^ einen Desktop Rechner zusammenstellen, weil es immer heißt; Wie Lahmarschig der Laptop doch ist/und Windows 8.1 ist sowiso doof..immer am nölen  (Medion Akoya P7815- 2012 gekauft). Ein Desktop wäre dann der erste eigene meines Schatzes. Ich hatte zwar schon ein paar Teile zusammen, allerdings musste ich noch einmal umschwenken, durch denn neukauf eigener Hardware, damit man quasi Teile Recyceln kann. So würde dann wohl der 1600X der hier drin steckt oder gleich der 2600X dort rein wandern
> 
> ...



Hi, nur mal kurz zu dem Laptop: kauf einfach ne mittlerweile günstige SSD wie Samsung 860 Evo (250 GB 60€, 500 GB 85€) und hau sie in den Laptop rein. Dann alles neu aufsetzen und zum normalen Arbeiten etc. wird es viel schneller nicht gehen. Abgesehen davon kannst du ihr ja immernoch nen ordentlichen PC zusammenschrauben  - dann aber bitte nicht mit den zwei Geforce 260  - Flaschenhals bei alten PCs ist immer die Festplatte. Windows 10 ist auch sehr billig zu bekommen.


----------



## KaiserKoenig (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hey PCGH-Team,

da ich bereits seit Jahren das Heft und im Netz eure Berichte und Tests lese, versuche ich mich nun an eurem Super Gewinnspiel!

Ich Überlege schon länger meinen Rechner etwas aufzurüsten und das wäre nun die passende Gelegenheit dazu, da mein Mainboard wohl bald das zeitliche segnet (USB 3.0 Ports sind tot) und auch schon veraltet ist. Es wäre außerdem schön, wenn ich meine Oculus Rift dann auch wieder nutzen könnte. Meine alten Komponenten würde ich dann Verschenken.

Die Grafikkarte würde mein Bruder bekommen (Eine Gainward Phönix 1080) und aus den restlichen Komponenten würde ich einen PC für meine Mutter bauen. Zum Surfen sollte das reichen und damit würde ich Ihr eine Freude machen.

Mein Jetziges System:

- Intel i5-3570K @ 4 GHz -> PC für Mutter
- Gainward Phönix GTX 1080 -> Bekommt mein Bruder
- Seasonic Focus Platinum 550W -> Würde ich übernehmen
- Asrock Fatal1ty Z77 Performance -> PC für Mutter
- 120GB SSD, 500 GB SSD, 1TB HDD -> Würde ich übernehmen (außer die 120GB SSD)
- 8GB Corsair Vengeance DDR3-1600 -> PC für Mutter
- Sharkoon T28 blue -> PC für Mutter
- Win 7 64bit Professional -> PC für Mutter

Den neuen Rechner würde ich dann vermutlich an die Wand hängen, damit er besser in Szene gesetzt wird. (Mein jetziger schaut nicht besonders Schön aus) Zudem bräuchte ich dann noch eine neue CPU und RAM. Eine M.2 SSD soll dann auch einzug erhalten.

Deshalb habe ich diese Komponenten ausgesucht:

- AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
- CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
- Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
- Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte) (Den würde meine Mutter bekommen)
- Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 83 Punkte von 85 (2 Punkte übrig)

Zur CPU: AMD Ryzen 7 2700X
Zum RAM: G.Skill DIMM 32 GB DDR4-3200 Kit
M.2 SSD: Samsung 960 EVO 1 TB, Solid State Drive

und dazu noch Windows 10, auch wenn ich mit Windows 7 komplett zufrieden bin


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## timetwister (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo, meine Kiste ist auch etwas angestaubt im (wahrsten Sinne, siehe Foto) 
Am meisten in die Jahre gekommen ist sicherlich meine Grafikkarte und da ich in den Wintermonaten erfahrungsgemäß mehr Zeit vorm Rechner verbringe, muss da so langsam definitiv ein Upgrade her. 
Auch wird es Zeit, dass UHD bei mir zuhause einzieht. Ich habe deshalb auch das Augenmerk auf Grafik gelegt. 

Aus diesem Grund komme ich auf folgende Upgrade-Komponenten:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock Slim (2 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)

Sollte ich einer der Auserwählten sein, würde ich die derzeit verbaute CPU noch gegen einen Ryzen 7 2700x  und entsprechende 16GB DDR4-Speicher tauschen. Auch eine neue M.2 SSD würde wohl den Weg in den PC finden. (Samsung 970 EVO 500GB)

Das derzeitige Setup ist:
Mainboard: Asus 970 ProGaming Aura
CPU:  AMD FX8350
RAM:  HyperX Dimm 16GB DDR3-1866
Grafikkarte: Sapphire Radeon R9 270x Dual-X
Netzteil:  Thermaltake Smart SE 630W
CPU-Kühler: Alpenföhn Wasser
Gehäuse; PHANTEKS Enthoo Pro M Midi
Bildschirm: Samsung S27D390




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hoffe, ich habe mal ein glückliches Händchen beim Gewinnspiel.  

Beste Grüße


----------



## martin85 (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



Erstmal Danke an's gesamte PCGH Team und die Aktionspartner des diesjährigen "Pimp my PC"!

Folgende Komponenten habe ich mir ausgesucht:

  AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX Vega 64 Air Boost 8G OC (27 Punkte)

Gesamt: 74 Punkte von 85 (11 Punkte übrig)

Folgender Hintergrund zu meiner Auswahl. Ich habe mir dieses Jahr mein lang ersehntes upgrade meines Rechners auf AMD Ryzen gegönnt. Vorher hatte ich viele Jahre einen AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE auf einem MSI 970 Gaming und 2x4 GB G. Skill Hyper X Savage RAM. Dazu gesellte sich das wohl hochwertigtse und auch mittlerweile vor 3 Jahren zuletzt aufgerüstete Bauteil - eine Sapphire R9 390 Nitro mit backplate.  Das ganze steckte gut verpackt in einem Be Quiet Silent Base 800 und wird von einem Be Quiet Straight Power 10 mit 600 Watt gespeist.

Nun, da ich ja beim upgrade auf Ryzen alles samt board, CPU und RAM tauschen musste, war das Budget schnell aufgebraucht und Komponenten wie die alte GPU müssen erstmal im Rechner verbleiben. Natürlich konnte sich die R9 390 unter dem Phenom II nicht richtig entfalten. Nun mit meinem Ryzen 2700X und 16 GB G.Skill FlareX 3200 Mhz RAM läuft sie ständig auf 100 % Last und wird schnell zum Flaschenhals für hohe FPS.

Da ich als board als erste Komponente meines Systems ein ASUS X370-F Gaming gekauft hatte und erst später die Wahl auf den 2700X fiel, hatte ich natürlich erstmal das Problem des BIOS updates - das erledigte ich aber innerhalb kurzer Zeit über ein AMD boot kit! Daher würde ich zumindest das board in Form des *MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon* gerne voll dem Ryzen der neuesten Generation zur Seite stellen wollen.

Beim CPU Kühler ist es so, dass ich zwar einen Be Quiet Shadow Rock 2 meines Phenom II nutze, aber jedoch gerne etwas OC probieren möchte und somit lieber ein paar Kühlreserven hätte. Daher die Wahl auf den größer dimensionierten *be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4* - sieht ja auch schick aus!

Das Gehäuse ist ja noch das Be Quiet Silent Base 800 - ein upgrade kann also nicht schaden. Und da ich auf große Gehäuse stehe, kommt das *be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2* genau richtig!

Hinsichtlich des Monitors - naja, da hab ich momentan einen 24" Benq GL2450 Full HD Monitor und da ich ja gerne die *MSI Radeon RX Vega 64 Air Boost 8G OC* mein Eigen nennen würde, ist natürlich der* iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1* der perfekte Begleiter um endlich auch mal in den Genuss dieses WQHD zu kommen 

Was ich mir demnächst noch selber kaufen würde, ist eine oder mehrere HDD's, da auf Grund vieler Bilder meiner kleinen Familie und nebenbei noch Videobearbeitung mit meiner GoPro ansteht, schnell der Speicher knapp wird.

Genutzt wird der Rechner aber auch für's zocken aller aktuellen games und dafür brauche ich Dampf in der Kiste! 

In diesem Sinne nochmal vielen Dank für diese Möglichlichkeit und ein schönes Wochenende!


----------



## Fyln (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Ein Grafikkarten Update und die dafür benötigte Stromzufuhr hat dieser ältere PC nötig 
Zunächst einmal die Auflistung der Komponenten die ich selbst verbaut habe.

Mainboard: Asus ROG Maximus VII Ranger Gaming Mainboard Sockel 1150
CPU: Intel i7-4790K
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3
RAM: HyperX Fury 4 x 8GB 1866 mhz (Also 32gb gesamt Arbeitsspeicher)
Netzteil: Be Quiet! Pure Power BQT L8-CM-630W
Grafikkarte_1: MSI GeForce GTX 970 Gaming 4G Aktiv
Grafikkarte_2: 4GB Palit GeForce GTX 1050 Ti Dual OC Aktiv
Laufwerk: LG BH16NS40 interner Blu-ray Brenner
HDD_1: Eine schon etwas ältere Samsung mit 1,5TB
HDD_2: Eine schon etwas ältere Toshiba 2TB
SSD_1: TOSHIBA_Q300 480GB
SSD_2: TOSHIBA_Q300 240GB
Extras: HDMI Doungle (Virtueller Monitor bis 4k 60Hz)

Scheinbar gehört der Montior mit dazu, deshalb erwähne ich ihn an dieser Stelle mal: Viewsonic vp2780-4k
Mit dem Monitor bin ich sehr zu frieden auch beim spielen von Games!
sowie ein FullHD S242HL, Außerdem steht auch noch ein Sony 4k 55-xe9005 zur Verfügung für den großen Gaming Genuss von AAA Titeln 

---

Hier die Komponenten die ich mir wünsche laut Vorlage:

Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)
Bitte wählen Sie noch ein AMD-Mainboard oder ein Intel-Mainboard
Das Mainboard wird nicht benötigt, da meins ausreicht.
---

Um ehrlich zu seien, hätte ich lieber 
Zwei mal (MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte) ) genommen, dass wären 80 Punkte von 85 Punkte gewesen.

Das Netzteil Hätte ich mir dann noch selbst gekauft

---

Wofür nutze ich dieses System?
Wenn man sich die Komponenten so anschaut, denkt man sich bei den Grafikkarten, die kann man ja nicht gemeinsam nutzen.

Ich Betreibe meinen "Gaming-Server" mit dem Betriebssystem "Unraid 6" auf Linux-Basis.
Mit dem Betriebssystem ist es möglich meine Windows 10 Gaming VMs zu erstellen und diesen die dedizierte Grafikkarte zu zuordnen. (Der Verlust liegt gerade mal bei 1% und in manchen Szenarien ist die virtuelle Machine sogar schneller)
So nutze ich beide Grafikkarten zeitgleich, die jeweils einer win10 VM zugeordnet ist um gegen Freunde zu spielen, die bei mir zu Besuch sind.
Ohne das ein Zweiter PC benötigt wird und hierfür wäre ein Grafikkarten update so langsam mal nötig. Da die Grafik nicht mehr ausreicht um wirklich anspruchsvolle Titel in ultra zu spielen geschweige denn in 4k =(
Jetzt sollte auch den einen oder anderen klar seien wofür ich 32gb RAM benötige, dass teile ich auf die Zwei virtuellen Systeme auf und das Grundbetriebssystem benötigt auch ein wenig RAM um staibil zu laufen.
Ansonsten nutze ich es auch gern zum testen von anderen Betriebssystemen, auch für Docker unter anderen PLEX-Server.
Der 1Gbit Ethernet Controller ist ausreichend für Gamestreaming zum Smartphone oder übers internet für Unterwegs und unterstützt die WOL-Funktion.
Die CPU ist auch noch stark genug für die nächsten Jahre und wird erst gewechselt, wenn sie den Geist aufgibt.  (Leicht übertaktet auf 4,7Ghz)

Liebe Grüße 

Patrick


----------



## Michi9800 (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

[size=+3]**** PCGH-Pimp my PC 2018 ****[/size]



Hallo liebe PCGH,

hiermit möchte ich meinen Rechner für die Pimp my PC Aktion bewerben.
Hier noch einmal ein Lob an die tolle Aktion.


Ich bewerbe mich hier, weil ich mehr Power zum zocken brauche!
So please PCGH pimp my PC


Mein Gaming PC hat derzeit folgende Hardware:


Gehäuse:  Thermaltake Shark

Mainboard:  Gigabyte P67A-D3-B3 rev 2.0

CPU:  Intel Core i5 3570k @4,2GHz

CPU-Kühler: Scythe Mugen 3

RAM: 12 GB DDR3 von GEIL

Grafikkarte: Sapphire Radeon R9 380X Nitro

Laufwerke: Laufwerke: DVD-Brenner

Festplatte: SSD 480GB Sandisk Ultra II

Netzteil: be quiet! 700W (ca. 12 Jahre alt)

Monitor: Samsung U28E590D

Bundles: Maus Roccat Kova, Tastatur Logitech G15, Kopfhörer Superlux HD 681



Meine ausgewählten Produkte mit Erklärung:


AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
In meinem neuen PC soll eine AMD CPU Zuhause sein, dafür ist ein neues Mainboard notwenig.
Das MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon bietet alles was man braucht dafür.

Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10 600 Watt CM (5 Punkte)
Netzteil: Da mein Netzteil schon ca. 12 Jahre aufm Buckel hat, wäre ein neues echt mal angebracht
Laut PSU-Kalkulator von be quiet wäre dieses Netzteil auch der Preistipp (mit der neuen Hardware)

Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
Der neue Rechner soll auch ein neues Gehäuse bekommen, eins was für auch Platz für Radiatoren hat.
Das Dark Base 700 bietet genügend platz für die neue Hardwäre und sieht super aus.

Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Der G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 ist ein klasse Gaming Monitor, gerne würde ich ausprobieren, ob 144 Hz wirklich so gut ist wie die Leute immer sagen.

Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)
Grafikpower kann man nie genug haben damit sollten alle Spiele und auch die zukünftigen ohne Probleme laufen und das in voller Bracht.
Auch kann ich damit Raytracing ausprobieren.

Gesamt: 84 Punkte von 85 (1 Punkte übrig)



Folgende Hardware würde ich noch dazu kaufen:

CPU:  AMD Ryzen 5 2600X

RAM:  16 BG DDR4

CPU-Kühler:   Scythe Mugen 5 PCGH-Edition



Ich denke, mit dem Upgrade werde ich SUPER Zocken können.
Ich würde die Hardware selbst einbauen, da ich gerne Schraube.

So, dann Wünsche ich allen noch viel Glück!



Schöne Grüße aus Stuttgart

Michele D.


----------



## danomat (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

hiermit bewerbe ich mich um die Stelle als Glücklicher Gewinner des Pimp my PC 2018.

MFG Danomat 

Intel-Mainboard: MSI B360 Gaming Plus (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 601 Window Silver (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)



Aktuell verbaut:  
CPU: i7-4790k
MB: Asus z97 Sabertooth Mark 1
RAM: 16GB DDR3 2400 Cruical
GPU: EVGA 1080ti + Accelero Xtreme 3
Gehäuse: Corsair Carbide Air 540
SSD/HDD:    Crucial BX 250GB  WD2TB RED     WD3TB Blue
Netzteil: BeQuiet Straight Power E10-CM 500W
Monitor: asus rog swift pg278q
CPU-Lüfter: Bequiet Dark Rock Pro 3
Lüfter: BQ Silent Wings und Noctua (genaue Bezeichnung weiß ich leider nicht mehr)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Warum die gewünschte Hardware: 
Da meine bessere Hälfte meinen PC immer öfters belegt, könnte ich so meinen htpc zu ihrem ZockPC umbauen.

Ich bekomm dann natürlich die schönen neuen Sachen: Das msi b360 bekommt einen i7-8700 spendiert inkl 32gb DDR4 und findet inkl der 2080ti im schicken silent Base 601 einen schönen platz.  Mein altes Gehäuse muss dann weichen, da es mittlerweile auf über 30 lan partys war und dementsprechend aussieht (vorallem die größe mach mir mittlerweile beim Transport keinen Spaß mehr, Mann wird Alt!)
Bin dann nur gespannt welchen Lüfter ich einsetz: Der Dark Rock Pro 3 ist schon ne hausnummer. Da aber der 4790k von mir geköpft wurde, würde vermutlich auch der kleine Pure Rock ausreichen, aber das werd ich dann ja sehen und ausprobieren.

Der Alte i7-4790 wandert nebst 1080ti in den HTPC, wo ich dann schön mit meiner Freundin auf dem neuen iiyama G-Master zocken kann, während ich ohnehin bei meinem G-Sync Asus Monitor bleiben werde.

Was noch einer schöner nebenebeffekt sein wird: Mein 4k TV bekommt dann endlich mal 4k bild vom pc und nicht nur FHD, da dort noch ein alter i3.2105 auf h67 plattform arbeitet.


Wenn man sowas wirklich mal gewinnen würde, wär schon ein träumchen. Vorallem das kommende BF5 und Metro Exodus in voller Pracht genießen.  

Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Glück


----------



## Thygor91 (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Mit der Grafikkarte wäre ich für die nächsten Jahre versorgt  und könnte mein finanzielles Budget für eine vernünftige CPU von Intel verwenden.
Zu der von mir dann gekauften CPU ein neues passendes Mainboard und ein ordentlicher Kühler.
*
Gewünschte Hardware:
*Intel-Mainboard: MSI B360 Gaming Plus (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)


Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)


*Aktuelles System:*

CPU: Intel Core™ i7-950 Prozessor
CPU-Kühler: Alpenföhn "Nordwand" rev.B
GPU: 2GB Gigabyte Radeon HD 7870 GHz Edition OC
MB: ASRock X58 Extreme3 
RAM: Corsair CMZ12GX3M3A1600C9 Vengeance 12GB
SSD: 128GB Samsung 830 Basic Series
HDD: WD10EALX 1 TB
PSU: Sharkoon SilentStorm 660W
Gehäuse: CoolerMaster 690 II Lite Black


Beste Grüße

Thygor


----------



## Llares (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Ah, wieder die Pimp-Aktion. Super, PCGH! Ich versuche wieder mein Glück.
Ich habe mich für folgende Kombo entschieden:
AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)


Gesamt: 84 Punkte von 85 (1 Punkte übrig)

Warum wird aus meinem derzeitigen System ersichtlich. 
Mainboard: Asus P8P67 Rev. 1.3
CPU: Intel i7 2600K
Netzteil: be quiet straight Power 10 650W
GPU: Radeon RX Vega 56
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define R4 PCGH Edition
Monitor: BenQ XL2730Z

Die CPU hat nun schon einige Jahre auf dem Buckel. Daher brauche ich ein neues Board, CPU, RAM. Systemkosten für ein vernünftiges Upgrade liegen daher bei ~700 €, die ich derzeit lieber in meinen kleinen Sohn investiere. Wenn ich gewinnen würde, käme ein R5 2600X oder R7 2700X aufs Board. 
GPU und Netzteil sind vom letzten Jahr. bin mit der Vega 56 sehr zufrieden. Läuft mit 64er Bios unter Wasser und passt halt hervorragend zu meine Freesync- Monitor. Eine RTX 2080 wäre allerdings schon ein ziemliches Update.
Die Temperaturen werden von einer modularen Wasserkühlung in Schach gehalten. Daher suche ich auch schon lange ein passendes Gehäuse. das Dark Base 900 ist eines der wenigen, in die ich meine Radiatoren intern verbauen könnte (420er und 280er), allerdings auch ein bisschen teuer. Daher habe ich den 420er auf der Außenseite meines R4 montiert.


----------



## SOS (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo,

ich möchte mich auch für das Gewinnspiel bewerben und hätte für jede Kategorie Verwendung.
Das Mainboard würde ich mit einem i7 8700K bestücken, damit ich auch endlich in den Genuss von 6 Kernen komme.
Das Netzteil würde ich sofort tauschen, da meines zwar nicht wenig Leistung hat, aber im heruntergefahrenen Zustand ein total ekliges Spulenfiepen von sich gibt.
Die Grafikkarte würde meine 980Ti ersetzen. Die ist zwar nicht schwach, aber in aktuellen Spielen merkt mann immer öfter, dass sie nicht mehr die jüngste ist. Da gehen die FPS mit max. Einstellungen auch mal unter 60. 
Den Monitor und das Gehäuse würde ich an meinen Sohn weitergeben. Er ist im ersten Ausbildungsjahr und kann beides sehr gut gebrauchen.

Mein aktuelles System:
Monitor: BenQ XL2420T
CPU: i7- 7700K
GPU: Gigabyte GTX 980 Ti G1 Gaming
RAM: 2x8GB Corsair Vengeance LPX 3200
Mainboard: Asus Strix Z270H Gaming
Netzteil: InterTech Nitrox Nobility 900W
Sound: Asus Xonar Phoebus Solo
Gehäuse: Bitfenix Shinobi XL


Wunschhardware:
  Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 83 Punkte von 85 (2 Punkte übrig)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## INFINITYl (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

*Gewünschte Hardware:*
AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 83 Punkte von 85 (2 Punkte übrig)

*Aktuelle Hardware:*
Mainboard: AM3+ Gigabyte 78LMT - USB 3.0
CPU: AMD FX 8350
CPU KÜHLER: Boxed Kühler
RAM: 16GB DDR3
GPU: Nvidia GTX750TI 4G
MONITOR: Medion 24" Full HD
GEHÄUSE: AeroCool V3X
SSD: 128 GB Intenso
HDD: 1 TB WD
---------------------------------------
Verbauen würde ich 16GB 3200MHZ Trident Z Arbeitsspeicher, einen Ryzen 2700X und eine Samsung Evo 970 500GB.


----------



## Sputnik2309 (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team,
danke für die gute Aktion!

Mein momentanes System ist zwar noch Midrange, aber "Das Bessere, ist des Guten Feind".

Momentan sind ein ASRock X99 Taichi, 5820K @4,2 @H[SUB]2[/SUB]O, nebst 16Gibibyte DDR4 2666 und eine GTX1070 HoF verbaut. 
Als Systemplatte dient eine 512Gbyte große M2 von Intel, neben einem 1 TB Datengrab und einer 512 Gbyte SSD (Spiele).
Das ganze steckt in einem alten Corsair Miditower und wird durch ein PurePower 650 versorgt. 
Als Monitor dient (leider) immer noch ein alter Samsung TN 60HZ Monitor.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Anbei meine Auswahl:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte) 
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 601 Window Silver (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)​
Bei der eventuellen neuen Konfiguration, würde ich folgende Hardware miteinander kombinieren:
Das MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon würde mit einem Ryzen 7 2700X bestückt werden. Den Ram 16 Gibibyte 2666 DDR4  würde ich aus meinem jetzigen System übernehmen. 
Die alten  Datenträger würden  in das neue System einziehen. 
Der Ryzen würde auch wieder mittels WaKü gekühlt werden.
Von der RTX2080 erhoffe ich mir gute Bildraten auf dem G-Master GB2760QSU in WQHD.​Die alten  Datenträger würden  in das neue System einziehen. 
Der Ryzen würde auch wieder mittels WaKü gekühlt werden.
Von der RTX2080 erhoffe ich mir gute Bildraten auf dem G-Master GB2760QSU in WQHD.​
Danke für eure Mühen!


----------



## DiscoSepp (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGHler

Meine Wunschliste:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)

Vorhanden:

https://valid.x86.fr/h7mj2h

Gruss

Manuel


----------



## Beicrom (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Wieder eine coole Aktion!


Ausgewählte Produkte:
Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte) - neues Mainboard 
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120) (1 Punkte) - Lüfter für die Radiatoren
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte) - 30 bis 50% mehr Grafikleistung 

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)
Hätte gerne noch Punkte in Lüfter und Netzteil investiert, aber das Entscheiden macht die Aktion ja aus. 


Aktuelle Hardware:
Bin gerade am Umrüsten weil ich auf Wakü umstelle, daher wird das Foto in 2,5 Wochen vermutlich nicht mehr aktuell sein.
- Cooler Master Cosmos C700P
- Intel Core i7 4790K
- MSI Mpower Max AC z87 (Habe anscheinend beim Wakü-Projekt das Mainboard beschädigt, der Arbeitsspeicher funktioniert nur noch auf 2 Bänken).
- Asus Xonar Essence STXII (aktuell nicht verbaut aufgrund des Wakü-Projekts)
- Noctua NH-D15 Tower Kühler
- 550 Watt bequiet! Dark Power Pro10
- 16 GB G.Skill TridentX DDR3-2400
- SSDs und HDDs
- Asus ROG Strix 1080 Ti
- Monitor AW3418DW
- Windows 10

Ergänzungen von mir:
- Wakü für die CPU (Radiator, Pumpe, CPU-Kühler etc.)
- Neuer CPU 8700k oder 9900k
- Neuer Arbeitsspeicher 

Da ich sowie den CPU upgraden wollte und neue Lüfter brauche passt es perfekt. Ein Upgrade bei der Grafikkarte ist nie verkehrt 

*Daumen drück* Allen anderen viel Glück!


----------



## ts2011 (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo,
mal wieder hat man die Qual der Wahl und es ist wirklich schwer die richtige Entscheidung zu treffen. Aber erstmal ein großes Dankeschön an die Sponsoren (MSI, be quiet! und iiyama) und natürlich an den Veranstalter PC Games Hardware. Ich denke mit meiner Auswahl treffe ich einigermaßen die Mitte für ein gut ausbalanciertes System, damit nichts über-/unterdimensioniert ist. Es bringt ja nichts z.B. die beste Grafikkarte zu haben, wenn der Bildschirm, die CPU, die Spiele usw. nicht mitmachen.

Hier meine ausgewählten Produkte:

*AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock Slim (2 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)

*
Mein aktuelles System besteht aus:

CPU: AMD Ryzen 7 1700 @3,9GHz OC
Mainboard: Asus Prime X370 PRO
Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G 
Arbeitsspeicher: 16GB Corsair Vengeance LPX LP schwarz DDR4-3200 DIMM CL16 Dual Kit (CMK16GX4M2B3200C16) @3066 (OC) mehr lässt mein mainboard nicht zu -.-
Festplatten: 1x Samsung 850 Evo 500GB und 1x WD 1TB Blue
Netzteil: Enermax Platimax D.F. 500W
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define R5 Black
CPU-Kühler: Noctua NH-D15
Soundkarte: Creative Sound Blaster Z
Betriebssystem: Windows 10 Pro
Sonstiges: DVD-Brenner von Samsung, 1 be quiet! Silent Wings 3 Lüfter und die 2 Lüfter vom Fractal Design Define R5 Black
Monitor: Samsung SyncMaster BX2231


Das* MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon* habe ich ausgesucht, da mein Arbeitsspeicher nicht auf 3200Mhz mit meinem aktuellen Mainboard (Asus Prime X370 PRO) läuft und es nach dieser Arbeitsspeicher Kompatibilitätsliste von MSI besser laufen sollte und ich ja einen AMD Ryzen 7 1700 besitze. Aber nicht nur das, sondern mir gefällt optisch das MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon besser als das MSI B450 Tomahawk und mein Asus Prime X370 PRO, da man durch das Seitenteil aus Glas des be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange, ja das Mainboard sehen kann, sollte es ja auch optisch besser ausschauen, falls ich auserwählt werde.

Zwischen Netzteil und CPU-Kühler fiel mir die Entscheidung etwas schwer, da ich schon einen der besten CPU-Kühler habe, nämlich den Noctua NH-D15, brauche ich keinen CPU-Kühler. Da ich aber nur noch vollmodulare Netzteile benutze und das be quiet! Straight Power 11 mit 850 Watt für mein System überdimensioniert ist und die neue Hardware ja theoretisch immer weniger Strom benötigt. Laut dem Netzteil Kalkulator von be quiet! reicht mein Enermax Platimax D.F. mit 500W aus und das trotz übertakten. Ich habe mich notgedrungen deshalb für den *be quiet! Shadow Rock Slim* entschieden, der in den PC meiner Mutter kommt, wenn es erlaubt ist, indem noch ein Boxed-Kühler seine Arbeitet verrichtet und die verfügbaren Punkte für einen besseren Monitor verwendet, um ein ausbalanciertes Setup zu haben, mit meinen vorhandenen und den ausgesuchten Komponenten.

Bei der Kategorie Lüfter-Sets oder Gehäuse war es einfach für mich eine Entscheidung zu treffen und zwar deshalb, weil beim *be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange* schon 3x Silent Wings 3 Lüfter dabei sind (entspricht ein Lüfter-Set), er ausreichend Platz für meinen Noctua NH-D15 hat und mein iPhone 8 mit dem Qi Ladegerät laden kann. Aber nicht nur deshalb, das Dark Base schaut auch hochwertiger aus, hat ein Seitenteil aus Glas, PSU-Cover usw. ich könnte jetzt jede einzelne Eigenschaft/Funktion, was mein Fractal Design Define R5 nicht hat hier aufzählen, aber ihr wisst was ich meine.  

Bei den Monitoren fiel meine Wahl auf den *iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1*, da er in WQHD 2560 x 1440 auflöst, somit hätte ich zum Beispiel in Battlefield einen Vorteil durch das größeren Blickfeld (77% laut iiyama) und natürlich auch in anderen Spielen. Leider gab es keinen mit G-Sync, der dadurch besser zur MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC passen würde, aber durch diesen teuren G-Sync Chip wahrscheinlich auch nie zur Auswahl stehen wird. Die 144Hz vom iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 dürfte es aber auch ausgleichen, da eine höhere Bildwiederholrate wichtiger ist als G-Sync/FreeSync wegen dem höheren Input Lag und sich die MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC nicht langweilt. Mein aktueller Monitor Samsung SyncMaster BX2231 hat gerade mal 60Hz. 

Bei den Grafikkarten habe ich mich für die *MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC* entschieden, da Nvidia „noch“ der bessere Grafikkarten-Hersteller ist, man weiß ja nicht ob AMD es mal schafft eine wirklich gute und Konkurrenzfähige Grafikkarte zu veröffentlichen und sie die nächsten Jahre reichen sollte. Dadurch komme ich auch in den Genuss von Nvidia´s neuer Technik Raytracing, da ich mir jährlich das neue Battlefield kaufe und bald vielleicht noch andere meiner Spiele es unterstützen werden. Außerdem reicht die Leistung, um den iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 in WQHD Auflösung zu betreiben und Punkte bedingt reichte es leider nicht für die MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio, um noch mehr Zukunftssicherer zu sein. Aber es ist nicht nur das, sondern die DHE-Kühllösung von der MSI Radeon RX Vega 64 Air Boost 8G OC  finde ich ist zu laut und ineffizient und nach dem lesen eures Artikels " MSI Radeon RX Vega 64 Air Boost bebildert [Update]" unterstützt dieser Artikel von euch meine Entscheidung das die MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC die bessere Wahl für mich ist, obwohl ich dadurch die FreeSync-Funktion vom iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 nicht nutzen kann.
(http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Radeo...rte-266623/News/MSI-Air-Boost-Bilder-1239340/)

Meinen jetzigen PC hab ich mir letztes Jahr, als AMD die Ryzen 7 CPU´s auf dem Markt gebracht hat, zusammengestellt und gebaut. Da mein vorheriger PC extrem laut war und sich nicht mehr wirklich upgraden lässt (AMD Phenom 955 BE, 8GB Ram, Radeon 285 usw. bis auf die Grafikkarte alles noch von 2010). Hier das Bild von meinem 1. eigenen gebauten PC, den ich davor hatte, und mit dem ich schon letztes mal mitgemacht habe. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Hier mein aktueller PC:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*P.S.* bestehe auch die Möglichkeit persönlich mit seinem PC vorbei zu kommen, um ihn gemeinsam zusammen zu bauen und testen und vielleicht bei euch in der Redaktion eine Führung oder so etwas bekommt (einen Blick hinter die Kulissen). Da ich „in der Nähe“ wohne ca. 110km entfernt


----------



## Riddler (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Gewünschte Hardware:

  AMD-Mainboard: MSI X399 MEG Creation (24 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX Vega 64 Air Boost 8G OC (27 Punkte)

Gesamt: 84 Punkte von 85 (1 Punkte übrig)

Aktuelle Hardware:*

Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-P55-USB3
CPU: QuadCore Intel Core i5-760, 3318 MHz (25 x 133)
RAM: Corsair XMS3 CMX4GX3M1A1600C7
GPU:  NVIDIA GeForce GTX 650 Ti  (1 GB)
MONITOR: Asus VK246  [24" LCD]  (89LMQS034077)
GEHÄUSE: Gigabyte


----------



## a-rabbits-head (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Moin,

bei der Suche nach empfehlenswerter Hardware auf Eurer Seite bin ich auf diese, offensichtlich günstigste aller Aufrüstmöglichkeiten gestoßen.
Mein Rechner ist schon einige Jahre alt und auch damals habe ich die Teile gebraucht von einem Kumpel für eine Kiste Bier bekommen (danke Andy).

Die aktuelle Konfiguration, bitte nicht erschrecken:
Mainboard: Asus P5Q-E
Prozessor: Intel Core 2 Quad Q8400
RAM: 4*2GB DDR2
Grafikkarte: Palit GeForce GTX 560 Ti
Netzteil: BeQuiet 530W
Gehäuse: Irgendein schwarzes von Antec, eigentlich ganz schick
Monitor: ASUS PB248Q

Mit dem Ding kann man noch arbeiten und für CS:GO und Rocket League reicht es. Ich hätte aber trotzdem große Lust mit dem Rest des Clans mal wieder zusammen zu spielen wenn Battlefield 5 draußen ist. 
Wenn das hier nicht klappt kaufe ich einem Kumpel seinen Intel Core i7-2600K mit Mainboard und RAM ab und hole nur eine neue Grafikkarte dazu.
Sollte mir das Glück doch hold sein investiere ich in eine CPU, wahrscheinlich in einen AMD Ryzen 5-2600. Eine SSD habe ich gerade vor einigen Tagen gekauft, die wartet auf ihren Einsatz.

Folgende Komponenten habe ich zusammengestellt:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 84 Punkte von 85 (1 Punkte übrig)

Vielen Dank für die nette Aktion und viel Spaß beim Lesen von hunderten von Antworten.


----------



## luciushand (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)






Mein System:
Cpu: Intel i7 3770k @ 4,5GHz mit Macho
Mainboard: ASRock Z77Pro3 
Sockel: 1155 
Ram: 16GB-Ram DDR3 1333MHz
NT: Enermax 525Watt
Graka: Asus GTX 1070
Maus: G400 




 Meine Ivy Bridge hat schon einige Jahre hinter sich, genau 6 Jahre.
 Sie würde in Rente gehen und auf  dem Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC würde ein Core i9-9900K oder ein 8700k aufs Board kommen.


 Ich müsste auch komplett wechslen, Mainboard + CPU +Ram.  
 Ein MSI Z370 findet seinen Weg zu mir  und meinen 16gb Ram, wovon nur noch 12gb aktiv sind werden durch DDR4 ersetzt.
 Mein altes Shinobi was mir gute Dienste geleistet hat,würde ich durch ein Be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 REV. 2 ersetzen.
 Mit meiner GTX1070 bin ich sehr zufrieden, würde aber auf die GTX 2080 upgraden.


 Bild vom Innenraum von meinem PC, etwas staubig aber alles super kühl.
 Der Scyth Mugen 2 kühlt alles super.

P.s. wie bekomm ich den Anhang kleiner? :/ sorry ^-^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Mfg Sandro


----------



## adrenalin82 (6. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte auch dabei sein. Mein Rechner hat aktuell seit langem ein neues Äußeres bekommen. Aber unter der Haube sieht es aktuell was mau aus. Alle Teile sind schon längst aus der Garantie oder waren schon gebraucht. Das größte Problem: 2 Bänke RAM am Mainboard sind defekt. Aufrüsten ohne Neukauf unmöglich. 

Ich spiele außerdem an 3xHannsG 19" im Eyefinity Modus und merke gerade bei aktuellen Titeln wie Origins, dass es langsam knapp wird. 3840x1024 müssen auch erst mal befeuert werden. Mehr als 30 fps sind nicht drin bei solchen Titeln. Der neue TFT würde es doch erheblich besser gestalten.

Dazu löst sich der Coolermaster V8 Kühler erster Generation auf.

Den Tower würde ich auf jeden Fall austesten. Ich denke er nimmt auch weniger Platz weg. Auch das Design spricht mich in seiner dezenten und doch starken Ausstrahlung sehr an.

Hier meine Auswahl:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX Vega 64 Air Boost 8G OC (27 Punkte)

Gesamt: 74 Punkte von 85 (11 Punkte übrig)

Dazu würde ich noch einen Ryzen 2700x und 16GB GSKILL RAM packen.

Hier mein aktuelles System:
AMD FX-8320E, 3468 MHz (16 x 217) mit Coolermaster V8 Rev.1
Asus 970 Pro Gaming/Aura
8GB G Skill Ripjaws F3-12800CL9-4GBRL
Sapphire Radeon R9 280X 3GB Raijintek Custom
480GB SanDisk SDSSDA480G
Enthoo Luxe Big-Tower, Tempered Glass (gerade erst günstig online geschossen)
Coolermaster 600W




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zarg2000 (6. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

also mein pc ist nun schon so alt ... ich könnte so ein upgrade gut gebrauchen... besonders bei meinem wenigen geld...

Mein PC:

CPU Typ	QuadCore Intel Core i7-920, 3466 MHz (21 x 165)
CPU-Kühler  MARS Gaming MCPU2
Power  Corsair TX650
Motherboard Name	Asus P6T Deluxe V2  (2 PCI, 1 PCI-E x4, 3 PCI-E x16, 6 DDR3 DIMM, Audio, Dual Gigabit LAN, IEEE-1394)
Arbeitsspeicher	6135 MB  (DDR3-1066 DDR3 SDRAM)
Grafikkarte	GeForce GTX 970  (4 GB)
Monitor	Asus VW246  [24" LCD]  (A2LMQS017477)
Festplatte	SAMSUNG HD252HJ  (250 GB, 7200 RPM, SATA-II) und	ST3250310NS  (250 GB, 7200 RPM, SATA-II)
DMI Gehäusekennzeichnung	Asset-1234567890 Desktop-Gehäuse (der ist so alt das ich den namen nicht mehr erkennen kann!
Tastatur  Logitech G15 (alte version)  und Logitech Maus G900  .. die ist mal neueren datums

Ausgesuchte Teile:

MSI X399 MEG Creation (24 Punkte)
MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte) 
iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte) 
be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte) 
be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)

macht genau 85 punkte!

würde mich freuen unter den gewinnern zu sein ....


----------



## sirwuffi (6. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

seit der letzten Pimp my PC Aktion im letzten Jahr, hat sich in meinem PC lediglich ein neues Netzteil eingefunden, nachdem das Alte Ende letzten Jahres von mir gegangen ist. 

*Mainboard*: Asus P8Z68-V 
*CPU*: Intel i7-3770
*CPU-Kühler*: Thermalright  Archon 
*RAM*: 16GB Corsair Venagnce DDR3 1600 
*Grafikkarte*: MSI GTX 1070 Armor 8G OC
*SSDs*: 2x 240GB Intel 730 (RAID 0) & 180GB Intel 520 & 240GB Intel 530 & Samsung 960 EVO 500GB
*Soundkarte*: Asus Xonar D1
*Gehäuse*: LianLi V-1100S  Plus
*Netzteil*: BQ Straight Power E10 500W
*Lüfter & Steuerung*: 4x Silent Wings 2 120mm @ Aquaero 4.0
*Monitor*: 24'' Philips Brilliance 240PW

Vorwort
Sind wir doch mal ehrlich: Niemand _braucht _ein Upgrade auf ein Threadripper (oder Intels HEDT Plattform). Als Spieler oder privater Nutzer gibt es  gerade heute auf den Mainstream Plattformen mehr als genug Kerne/Leistung. Also versuche ich gar nicht erst jemanden davon zu überzeugen, dass hier irgendeine Form von Notwendigkeit besteht. Allerdings wenn eine solche Plattform bei einem Gewinnspiel zur Auswahl gestellt wird, darf man die Chance ruhig nutzen und davon träumen im Taskmanager 20+ Threads zu sehen. Deshalb hier mein Griff nach den Sternen:

Die Plattform
Obwohl die CPU von meinem System derzeit gerade noch die empfohlene Systemanforderungen von den meisten Spielen erfüllt, ist sie doch wohl eindeutig die schwächste Komponente. Im Sinne einer möglichst langfristigen Nutzung habe ich mich für die Threadripper Plattform entschieden und damit zum erstem mal für den Aufstieg in die High-End Desktop Kategorie. Mit der Zeit sind neben Spielen immer mehr Nutzungsszenarien dazu gekommen: So geht z.B. bei mehr als 2 virtuellen Maschinen gleichzeitig meinem i7 schnell die Luft aus. 
Erfreulicher Nebeneffekt der neuen Plattform ist, dass nun endlich alle meine SSDs mit maximaler Bandbreite angebunden werden können. Ein 1920X und die 32GB DDR4 werde ich dann dazu kaufen. Der Verkauf meiner derzeitigen GTX 1070 wird den Schock der aktuellen Speicher Preise hoffentlich ein wenig abfedern.  

Grafikkarte und Monitor
Das Upgrade auf einen 27'' Zoll Monitor mit WQHD ist sehr willkommen. Die zusätzliche Oberfläche durch die höhere Auflösung wird das Spielen und Arbeiten viel angenehmer machen. Da ich nicht kompetitiv spiele, verzichte ich gerne auf die 144Hz des teuersten Monitors. Aber weil ich natürlich gerne Freesync nutzen möchte und es zum Spielen in WQHD mit hohen Details schon eine VEGA Karte braucht, fällt die Wahl der Grafikkarte leicht. Am besten gefällt mir aber, dass der neue Monitor nur noch 30W verbraucht, gerade mal ein Drittel meines Alten.


Gehäuse, Kühlung & Netzteil
Weil es sich bei dem MSI X399 MEG Creation um ein E-ATX Board handelt, ist zwangsweise ein neues Gehäuse fällig, da mein geliebtes Lian Li maximal ATX unterstützt. Dazu fehlt bisher die Möglichkeit für ordentliches Kabelmanagement und das BTX artige kopfüber Format resultiert in einem unsinnigen Airflow.  .
Da ich nicht der Fraktion der RGB Enthusiasten angehöre und der Platz bei mir begrenzt ist, fällt die Wahl auf das Silent Base 601. Damit würde dann im Jahre 2018 auch bei mir Front USB 3.0 Einzug halten.
Die zur Auswahl stehenden CPU Kühler unterstützen leider nicht den TR 4 Sockel. Es bleibt also bleibt die Wahl eines Netzteils. Obwohl sowohl Threadripper als auch Vega wahre Stromschlucker sind, denke ich ein 850 Watt Netzteil ist mehr als ausreichend. Es sind allerdings noch genug Punkte übrig für ein Dark Power Pro. Die Wahl überlasse ich euch. Die Kühlung der CPU wird dann wohl durch eine AIO oder einen Kühler wie den neuen Dark Rock Pro TR4 übernommen, welche ich dann selbst kaufen muss.


Damit ergibt sich dann folgende Auswahl.

    AMD-Mainboard: MSI X399 MEG Creation (24 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 601 Window Silver (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX Vega 64 Air Boost 8G OC (27 Punkte)

Gesamt: 80 Punkte von 85 (5 Punkte übrig)


Den Zusammenbau kann ich selbst übernehmen, könnte mir aber auch vorstellen die CPU und den Speicher für den Zusammenbau in  die Redaktion zuschicken, zwecks noch schönerer Bilder fürs Heft und Webseite.

Vielen Dank für die tolle Aktion. 

Viele Grüße
sirwuffi


----------



## GEChun (6. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH,

jetzt kommt eine Bewerbung und das obwohl bereits ein High End Rechner im System werkelt, warum?

*Erst einmal zu meinem System:*

*Prozessor:* I7-6900K im OC mit 4,1Ghz
*Mainboard:* Asus Rampage V Edition 10
*RAM:* 64GB Cruxial Tactical DDR4 3000Mhz
*Grafikkarte/n:* 2x GTX 1080 im SLI
*Festplatten:* 1x Samsung 840 Pro 256GB, 1x Samsung Evo 950 512GB, 1x Samsung 840 Evo 1TB & 512GB
*Gehäuse:* Lian LI O11 Dynamic
*CPU Kühler:* Corsair H150i RGB
*Netzteil:* BeQuiet Dark Power Pro 10

*Monitore:* AOC G259OPX 1920x1080 144hz + Asus PGVQ 2560x1440 165Hz

*Begründung:*

Da ich viel mit Rechnern teste, benche wäre ein Ryzen TR 1920X wirklich eine hervorragende CPU.
Wählt Ihr mich würde ich selbstverständlich auch einige Benchmark Werte zum 1920X ergänzen!
[PCGHX & HWBot RANKING] 3DMark (2013) ☆Time Spy Extreme added☆
(Bisher bin ich ja nur wie viele andere mit Intel Vertreten, wird Zeit das AMD zurück kommt! )

Durch ausprobiere, habe ich auch damals schon einen FX 6300 so wie einen FX 9590 getestet, hier begann meine Reise mit AMD.
Ich war zu diesem Zeitpunkt wirklich überrascht wie gut diese Prozessoren trotz ihres Rufes waren.

Mit Ryzen und Threatripper sind aber nun wesentlich potentere CPU´s in das AMD Line-Up gekommen.
Ich bewerbe mich daher für das Gewinnspiel, da es mir unter anderem die Threatripper CPU´s angetan haben.
Nun mag sich der ein oder andere User hier im Forum vielleicht fragen, der hat doch schon eine hammer Mainboard und eine highend CPU!?!?!

Aber hier möchte ich gleich dazu sagen, wer mich hier aus dem Forum kennt, weiß das ich gerne auch Hardware Komponenten gut gepflegt veräußere.
Hier:  Mein PCGH Verkäufer Profil

Somit würde mein altes High End Mainboard, die CPU so wie mein Netzteil und den AOC Monitor sehr günstig im Marktplatz veräußern.
Ich denke dabei an einen Verkaufspreis von 100€ für Mainboard und CPU im Bundle, sofern ich gewinne! Indianerehrenwort 
Ebenso würde meine FHD 144HZ Monitor von AOC so wie mein altes Netzteil ein BeQuiet Dark Power Pro 10 den weg in den Marktplatz finden!


Ich denke das ist ein fairer Deal und ihr würdet somit nicht nur mich sehr glücklich machen sondern sehr wahrscheinlich noch weitere User hier im Forum! 


*Nun zu dem geplanten Upgrade:*

*AMD-Mainboard ODER Intel-Mainboard?*
MSI X399 MEG Creation (24 Punkte)

*AMD-Grafikkarte ODER Nvidia-Grafikkarte?*
MSI Radeon RX 570 Armor 8G OC (13 Punkte)

*Netzteil ODER CPU-Kühler?*
be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (12 Punkte)

*Lüfter-Sets ODER Gehäuse?*
be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)

*Monitor?*
iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X399 MEG Creation (24 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 570 Armor 8G OC (13 Punkte)

Gesamt: 74 Punkte von 85 (11 Punkte übrig)


Zu dem Mainboard würde ich mir dann natürlich als CPU einen AMD TR 1920X oder 2920X kaufen mit einer sehr potenten AIO Wakü.
Was die Grafikkarten angeht, die würde ich erst einmal behalten, denn mit meinen beiden GTX 1080 im SLI bin ich hier noch sehr gut aufgestellt.
Der 1920X wird beide Karten aber durch die riesige Auswahl an Lanes ebenfalls gut befeuern können!

Ein iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU würde mir auch sehr gut gefallen, denn ich benutzte nun schon seit einiger Zeit ein Dual Monitor Setup.
Doch der Umbruch von FHD auf WQHD im Desktop Betrieb ist nicht optimal.
Hierbei würdet Ihr mir dann natürlich weiterhelfen! 

Weiterhin möchte ich auch fair sein!
Denn die "RX 570 Armor 8G OC" benötige ich nicht, auch hier würde sich anbieten, diese für den aktuellen oder nächsten PCGH Paketkreisel zu spenden, an dem ich gerne mal Teilnehmen möchte!


Im Abschluss möchte ich noch sagen: 
Der Wechsel von meinem Asus Mainboard zu MSI wird mir sehr gefallen, da bekanntlich der Drache ja bei MSI im Logo ist.
Da mein Geburtstag auch im Jahr des Drachen 1988 liegt wäre es also nur passend wieder komplett mit Hardware unter dem Drachen Logo eingedeckt zu sein!
Daher kommt nun auch passend bei den Fotos nicht nur mein Desktop PC sondern der auch der MSI Drache mit den Kartonagen der GTX 1080! 

Zu guter letzte natürlich noch ein paar Fotos von meinem aktuellen PC:


----------



## Obliterator (6. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Moin,

Derzeitiges System:

GPU: Gigabyte GTX 560Ti
CPU: i7 4770k
CPU-Kühler: Scythe Mugen 2
Mainboard: ASRock Z87 Pro4
Netzteil: Corsair 850 W
Arbeitsspeicher: Kingston HyperX 8GB
Massenspeicher: Samsung 850 Evo
Gehäuse: Bitfenix Colossus
Monitor: zwei 1080p 60hz Bildschirme DELL und ASUS


Wunschkomponenten:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk (5 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 83 Punkte von 85 (2 Punkte übrig)


Bewerbung:

Meine GTX 780 ist nach fünf Jahren an grünen Klötzchen gestorben, daher habe ich erstmal meine alte 560Ti verbaut. Eine RTX 2080 wäre da natürlich ein riesen Leistungssprung und ohne Probleme in der Lage den WQHD Bildschirm von Iiyama zu befeuern. Da er FreeSync beherrscht wäre eine AMD Karte passender nur leider reicht die Leistung der RX Vega 64 bei 1440p in Witcher 3 und Kingdom Come nicht für 60Fps. Die 2080 ist hier die bessere Wahl, auch was die Lautstärke des Radiallüfters dieser Vega 64 angeht.

Der Iiyama hat außerdem eine VESA Halterung und einen dünnen Rand. Das passt zu meinem derzeitigen Monitor, den ich dann noch als zweit Monitor verwenden könnte. Die 144hz wären auch deutlich flüssiger als die bisherigen 60hz beim neuen Doom Eternal oder der gelegentlichen Runde CS.

Das Netzteil von Corsair läuft seit über sieben Jahren und muss ersetzt werden bevor teure neue Hardware eingebaut wird. Daher habe ich das Netzteil von be quiet! ausgewählt.

Ich hätte gerne ein schlichteres und eleganteres Gehäuse als mein derzeitiges von Bitfinex. Das Dark Base 700 ist genau das und hat auch noch leise Lüfter.

Das MSI B450 würde ich an meinen kleinen Bruder verschenken. Der Flaschenhals bei ihm ist der AMD FX 6300, bei einer GTX 1060 6GB. Dann könnte er sich einen AMD Ryzen 5 2600 mit etwas Arbeitsspeicher noch dazu kaufen.

Spaß beim basteln gäbe es auch jede Menge. Mein PC müsste komplett auseinander genommen werden und der meines Bruders bekäme ein neues Innenleben.



Gute Aktion PCGH und Sponsoren, viel Glück an alle


----------



## Sanima (6. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo,

mein aktuelles System:
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-AB350-Gaming
CPU: AMD Ryzen 7 1700X
CPU-Kühler: Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. B
RAM: 2x8GB G.Skill Ripjaws V DDR4-3200
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte Geforce GTX 970 Windforce 3X OC
Netzteil: BeQuiet Dark Power Pro 550W (so alt, dass ich die Modellnummer nicht mehr weiß ca Jahr 2006 oder so)
Gehäuse: Enermax Thorex
Monitor: Benq EW3270U

Mein Aufrüstwunsch:
  AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 84 Punkte von 85 (1 Punkte übrig)


Begründung:
Wie man am Gesamtsystem erkennt ist die Grafikkarte das für den modernen Gaming PC schwächste Teil meines aktuellen Systems. Deshalb möchte ich dort auch schon fast die Hälfte der Punkte verbraten. Ich seh mich auch schon länger nach einem sinnvollen Upgrade dieser um, aber der Mining Hype hatte die Preise ja so verhagelt, das selbst ein Leistungsside/Speicherupgrade wie eine RX580 oder GTX 1060 6G viel zu teuer waren. Auch jetzt empfinde ich 220-250€ für ein Leistungsplus im meist einstelligen vllt. mal unteren zweistelligen Prozentbereich viel zu teuer. Und das zu teuer ist auch das Hauptproblem bei den Leistungsstärkeren Modellen, aber das wurde ja schon oft durchgekaut. 
Sehr gelegen käme mir auch das Straight Power. Irgendwo in der Kombination Grafikkarte <-> Netzteil steckt der Wurm, mein System ist sehr erschütterungsempfindlich (ich habe 2 kleine Kinder). Ein leichter Stoß gegen das Gehäuse kann den Rechner einfrieren lassen und es ist nötig das Gehäuse zu öffnen und an den Stromversorgungskabeln der Grafikkarte herumzufrickeln. Nach einigem biegen und justieren kann der Rechner wieder eingeschaltet werden. Vermutlich ist also irgendwo entweder im Kabel oder an den Stromversorgungsanschlüssen der Grafikkarte ein Bruch der nach dem Gefrickel wieder Kontakt hat und das Einfrieren wird durch die Schutzschaltungen des Netzteils verursacht. Der Tausch beider Komponenten sollte dieses Problem also beheben.
Dann habe ich mich für das Dark Base Pro 900 als Gehäuse entschieden, da ich bisher noch nie ein entsprechend hochwertiges Gehäuse besessen hab (bei begrenztem Budget waren mir die "inneren Werte" wichtiger). Optisch schlicht und edel, gedämmt und mit leisen Lüftern ausgestattet, erwarte ich von diesem Gehäuse, dass der PC leise bleibt, vor allem da das Gerät mehr als die Hälfte der Zeit zum Arbeiten genutzt wird.
Kommen wir noch zu den Komponenten die für mich nicht ganz so wichtig sind: Das Mainboard und der Monitor. Das Mainboard ist sicher ein würdiger Ersatz für mein Gigabyte ich hoffe damit auch den Speicher näher an den 3200 Mhz betreiben zu können als bisher (momentan 2800 Mhz), da der Ryzen von hohem Takt profitieren kann. Den Monitor würde ich zusammen mit den anderen ausgetauschten komponenten weitergeben an das Patenkind meiner Frau. Als Schüler ist dessen Kasse für hochwertige Komponenten immer knapp und er nutzt im Moment meinen alten HTPC mit einem 19" 5:4 Monitor mit 1280x1024er Auflösung. Da wäre also alles ein Riesenupgrade. Mit zweiter Grafikkarte und zweitem Netzteil kann dann auch der Schuldige für die Erschütterungsempfindlichkeit festgestellt werden und überlegt werden, ob er dort noch Geld investieren möchte. Er hat für nächstes Jahr ca 600€ für einen spieletauglichen PC eingeplant. Wenn da einige der Komponenten wegfallen, wird dieser entweder erheblich günstiger oder besser.
Hier noch eine ungeschminkte Innenaufnahme des aktuellen PCs im Betrieb.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SilentHunter (6. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rÃ¼stet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebe PCGH Redaktion,
ich wäre mit meinem System das sich mittlerweile wohl im betagten Veteranenalter befindet ein nicht nur prädestinierter sonder auch äusserst dankbarer Kandidat.

Mein Gehäuse ist ausser etwas älter ansonsten eigentlich  völlig ausreichend, wenn man keinen Bruder hätte der einem selbiges zum Reperaturkandidaten macht. Er wollte mir mal was gutes tun und meine Lüfter säuber. Leider hat er irgendwie die Deckelschrauben ignoriert und jetzt liegt dieser statt angeschraubt nur noch auf. Alle Deckelschrauben sind noch verschraubt den Deckel hat er jedoch trotzdem runterbekommen. Familie kann man sich bekanntlich ja leider nicht aussuchen.

Mein alter Intel CPU Recke in Form eines Xeon 1230.v2 auf einem Z77 pro 4 von AsRock wäre seiner wohlverdienten Rente im sonnigen Siliciumparadies sicherlich nicht abgeneigt. Auch sein sich der Kühlung verschriebener Abwärmeentsorger wäre im Falle, ich wäre einer der 4 glücklichen Gewinner, kein Wechselkandidat auf eine neue CPU und dürfte auf dem Xeon bleiben wo er ist.

Auch die AMD Fury Pixelschleuder ist mit ihren 4Gb bei meinen aktuellen Monitoren schon ein Anwärter für ein Sauerstoffgerät. Meinen 27" TN/FHD Acer mit 120Hz stemmt sie noch klaglos, bringe  ich sie jedoch in Zugzwang am 27" LG IPS/UHD inkl. Freesync ihr Werk zu verrichten tut sie ihren Unmut unverblümt in Form von laustarkem Propellergetöse kund. Ich kanns ihr nicht mal übel nehmen. Mehr als wie aktuell gezwungenermassen am Limit zu Rendern wäre echte Zauberei. 
Da der Acer ein Monitor aus der allerersten 120Hz Generation ist und sich über den austerbende Dual-DVI konnektet ist er zwangsweise  vom Anschlussausterben bedroht und würde  ebenfalls seinen Platz für einen jüngeren Konkurenten räumen müssen.

Auflistung Sys aktuell siehe Sig .

Komponenten meiner Wahl :

  AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX Vega 64 Air Boost 8G OC (27 Punkte)

Gesamt: 74 Punkte von 85 (11 Punkte übrig)

Abschliessend hoffe ich wie jeder andere hier auf das wohlwollen der Redaktion bezüglich meiner Bewerbung.


----------



## cryzen (6. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Bewerbung. NEW PC KIT 

Wunsch Komponenten: 

  Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 83 Punkte von 85 (2 Punkte übrig)


Aktuelles System:  Asrock Z77 Extreme 6
                               I7 3770k 
                               16gb Avexir 1600mhz Ram 
                               Netzteil: Corsair Ax 750w 
                               Datenspeicher< 1x120gb Samsung SSD 840 1x Samsung SSD 840 256gb
                               1x 1TB Seagate 
                               Monitor: Benq Gw2760S

Gründe für die Auswahl: Würde endlich gerne mal mit mehr wie 60hz Spielen, da ich relativ viel Online Titel Spiele wie, BF1(bald BF5, Haunt, Overwatch etc.) Habe mir extra einen i7 3770k bei Ebay ersteigern können zwecks des HT.
Schön  länger ist geplant den Unterbau zu wechseln, da dieser langsam sehr an  sein Limit stößt, damit alles läuft, sollte direkt auch ein neues  Netzteil her und meine gtx  1070 schlägt zwar noch gut, gerade so für meine Zwecke, aber mehr  Leistung ist nie verkehrt. Im Großen und Ganzen wäre ein neues Set echt  was Feines, möchte hier auch nicht rum heulen, wieso, weshalb etc . Ich mir selber noch kein neues System geholt habe, denke jeder kennt es, beim Umziehen ne komplett neue Einrichtung zu kaufen, kostet auch ne ordentliche Stange Geld. Gerade das Material wenn, man seine Wände/ Decken mit teurer Spachteltechnik bearbeitet. Joar das war es eigentlich schon.


----------



## ReVan1199 (6. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

da mein PC mit seiner sechs Jahre alten CPU jetzt wirklich in einigen Spielen aus den letzten Loch pfeift, mache ich gerne bei dem Gewinnspiel mit. Mein aktuelles System hat folgende Konfiguration:

CPU + Kühler: INTEL Core i5-3570K mit Thermalright True Spirit 140
Mainboard:   Asrock Fatal1ty Z77 Professional         
RAM: (16GB)4x4096MB Corsair Vengeance DDR3-1600 CL9
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1
Gehäuse: Thermaltake Soprano DX
Netzteil: Enermax Modu87+ 500W

Folgende neue Konfiguration habe ich gewählt:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock Slim (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)

Falls ich gewinnen sollte, würde ich nächstes Jahr auf Ryzen 3 aufrüsten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zotac2012 (6. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Schöne Aktion, da mache ich doch gerne mit! 


Hier mein System:


Intel i5 8600K 
Asus Prime Z370-A 
16GB G.Skill RipJaws 4 schwarz DDR4-3200 
AIO NZXT  Kraken X62 
MSI GTX 1070 GamingX 
be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 500W 
Corsair Crystal 570X RGB 
Dell S-series S2415H  [FHD/IPS/1080p/60Hz] 


Und hier die gwünschten Pimp my PC-Komponenten:


Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte) 
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte) 
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte) 
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte) 
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte) 
*Gesamt: 83 Punkte von 85 (2 Punkte übrig)* 

Mit all diesen Komponenten könnte ich meinen derzeitigen PC eins zu eins aufwerten, die Lüfter von be quiet! würden meine jetzigen Arctic Lüfter auf der NZXT-Kraken X62 [2x140mm] ersetzen, die wären deutlich leiser und haben mehr Luftdurchfluss! 

Sollte sich mein Wunsch des Pimp my PC bei PCGH erfüllen, würde ich auch hier im Forum meine MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X / mein Asus Prime Z370-A sowie mein be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 500W [eventuell auch meinen Dell IPS FHD Monitor, hängt davon ab, wie gut der iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 performt!] mit OVP, Kostenfrei zur Verfügung stellen, so das sich dann aucn noch ein weiterer User freuen könnte. Man muss auch Gönnen können! 


Grüße Zotac2012


----------



## nexx (6. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Guten Morgen,

ich mache auch mit! 

*Aktuelles System:*
Ryzen 5 1400 @3,7Ghz mit Wraith Stealth
Gigabyte GA-AB350N-Gaming WIFI
2x8GB DDR4-2400 Ripjaws4 @2666
Sapphire R9 380 Nitro OC 4GB @1111/1610
be quiet! SP10 500W
Thermaltake Core V21
Samsung 960 Evo M.2 250GB (Arch Linux OS)
WD Blue 3,5" 3 TB (Arch Linux Daten)
Toshiba A100 120GB SSD (Win10 OS)
Corsair XTi Neutron 480GB SSD (Win10 Daten/Spiele)
iiyama ProLite B2403WS (24" 60Hz TN 1080p von 2007)
Samsung S24C650 (24" 60Hz IPS 1080p ausm Büro...)

Das System hat vor einem Jahr meine alte Q6600 + 8800GTS Kombi abgelöst. Aus Budgetgründen habe ich erstmal nur eine brauchbare Basis gewählt. Die CPU inkl. Kühler wird getauscht werden, sobald ich eine Grafikkarte besitze die den R5 1400 ins Schwitzen bringen kann, kurz darauf müsste der RAM dann aufgewertet werden. Ich denke ich warte den Januar noch ab, ob sich jetzt beim vermeintlichen Polaris 30 was tut und würde dann eine Grafikkarte kaufen; vermutlich eine RX580, dazu noch einen gescheiten FreeSync-Monitor. 
Ich werde vermutlich von ITX wieder weggehen, weil ich zwei x16 PCIe-Slots haben möchte für PCI-Passthrough mit Lookingglass, um fürs Gaming nicht immer ins Windows booten zu müssen. 


*Pimp my PC 2018:*
  AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 601 Window Silver (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)


(Bild im Anhang)


Wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Glück bei der Verlosung und bedanke mich beim PCGH-Team für die coole Aktion!


----------



## den97 (6. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hi Zusammen,

super Idee mit der "Pimp my PC" Aktion, habe lange gegrübelt was ich upgraden würde. 
Mein aktuellen PC habe ich erst kürlich ein wenig neu konfiguriert, mit allem was ich so da hatte. 
Leider sind die Komponenten schon längst nicht mehr auf dem neusten Stand.

jetztige Komponenten:

Gehäuse: Marke unbekannt, hab einfach das genommen was ich da hatte
Netzteil: Enermax Modu87+ 700W
Mainboard: Gigybyte GA-X58A-UD3R
Prozessor: Intel i7 920
CPU Kühler: Scythe Katana 3
Arbeitsspeicher: 6 x Kingston 2GB 1333Mhz
Grafikkarte: Asus Geforce GTX 580
HDD: Seagate 1TB
SSD: Corsair F120 120GB


Wunschliste:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 74 Punkte von 85 (11 Punkte übrig)

Muss leider den kleineren Monitior auswählen, da mein Schreibtisch nich besonders tief ist und 27 Zoll dort zu groß wäre.
Für das Upgrade würde ich gerne ins rote CPU Lager wechseln und noch folgende Kompnenten ergänzen:

CPU: AMD Ryzen 7 2700X
RAM: 16GB G.Skill Trident Z RGB DDR4-3000 (damit es ein wenig bunter wird )

Grüße 

Dennis


----------



## Sebi258 (6. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo zusammen,

ich würde gerne meinen PC aufrüsten, vor allem weil ich gerne wieder ein richtiges ATX Mainboard hätte, nachdem ich von einem ITX Gehäuse in mein schickes Dark Base 700 umgezogen bin  
Aktuell habe ich in meinem System:
Prozessor: i5 6600k @ 4,1 Ghz
Kühler: NZXT Kraken X31
Ram: 16GB (2x 8192MB) Crucial Ballistix Sport LT grau DDR4-2400
Mainboard: MSI z170i gaming pro ac
Grafikkarte: KFA2 GTX 970 EX OC Black Edition
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10 500W Non-Modular

Durch mein ITX Gehäuse war ich damals gezwungen die nicht-Modulare Variante vom Netzteil zu nehmen und würde mir eine Modulare Variante wünschen  Die GTX 970 bekommt mit ihren 3,5 Gb richtigen Speicher so ihre Probleme in Full HD und da ich gerne auf WQHD umsteigen will, braucht es zusätzlich noch mehr Leistung. Als Prozessor würde ich dem Ganzen dann einen R7 2700X beiseite stellen. Deshalb meine Auswahl wie folgt:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 82 Punkte von 85 (3 Punkte übrig)

Wünsche euch ein schönes Wochenende


----------



## hozag (6. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team,
nach langer Zeit habe ich mir mal wieder eine Ausgabe von euch gekauft.
Der Grund ist der Wiedereinstieg in´s Spielen.
Vor Jahren haben wir im Team online gespielt, was sich aber nach und nach aufgelöst hat.
Daraufhin habe ich meinen Gaming-PC verkauft, da ich es ja nicht mehr genutzt habe.
Sogar ein kurzer Ausflug ins Apple-Lager (Imac 27") war dabei.
Vor ein paar Wochen habe ich einen "alten" Team-Spieler getroffen und der fragte mich, ob ich nicht wieder mitspielen möchte (PUBG, CS:GO, Raibnbow-Six...). Auch andere aus dem Team sind nach langer Abwesenheit wieder "online". Neues Team "Ü50G" 
Nun habe ich aber seit einiger Zeit einen einfachen PC:

MB ASUS M4-N68T
420 Watt-Netzteil
CPU X4-640
Grafikkarte HD5450 
8 GB RAM 
BR-ROM/DVD-Brenner
SSHD Seagate 1 TB

Damit komme ich natürlich nicht klar mit den Spielen und schaute mich nach Komponenten um, die preislich und qualitativ interessant sind.

Nun kommt ihr ins Spiel, da ich mir erst einmal eure Zeitschrift besorgt habe und mich erst einmal updaten musste  .

Schnell ist mir klar geworden, dass für mich ein Ryzen-System die beste Wahl ist und bei eurer Auswahl ist sogar das Board dabei, welches ich nach eurem  Test aus 9/2018 ( 4*B450 Boards) in die nähere Auswahl gefasst habe.

Daher hier meine Auswahl (bei der GK etwas Reserve für zukünftige Spiele)...:


AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10 600 Watt CM (5 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 84 Punkte von 85 (1 Punkte übrig)

Hinzu kommt natürlich durch mich  die CPU und DDR 4 RAM, und (ich war erstaunt, dass es jetzt Standard auf den MB´s ist) : eine NVMe M.2

Viele Grüße und ich würde mich freuen, von euch zu hören !


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jan8419 (6. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Freue mich sehr über die Aktion und sie kommt für mich wirklich wie gerufen.

Hier mein (teilweise) in die Jahre gekommenes System:

Mainboard:  Gigabyte Z77X-UD3H
Prozessor:    Intl Core I7  3770K (Boxed)
Ram:                Corsair  2x8 Gig  DDR3 (CMZ16GX3M2A1600C9)
GraKa:            Asus GTX 690
Netzteil:        Corsair HX 750W
Festplatten: 1x Samsung  SSD 840 Pro Series (256Gb)
                          2x Samsung HD 103UJ (1TB)
                          1xSeagate S73000DM 001-1c166 (3TB) 
Soundkarte: Sound Blaster Zx
Laufwerk:      1x Pioneer BD-RW BDR-S09
                            1x nicht angeschlossenes DvD Laufwerk

Gehäuse:  Antec DF-85
Monitor: Asus VG 278H


Hier meine gewünschten  PC- Komponenten

AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk (5 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10 600 Watt CM (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 84 Punkte von 85 (1 Punkte übrig)


Ich muss aber zu den gewünschten PC Komponenten noch etwas sagen.  Ich würde mich super freuen wenn ich gewinnen würde, da mein Pc TEILWEISE wirklich in die Jahre gekommen ist.  Ich habe diesen Ende 2012 Anfang 2013 (bis die letzten Komponenten da waren) zusammengestellt. 
Ich habe das größte Problem bei meinem PC mit der Grafikkarte da diese doch enorm leidet bei aktuelleren Spielen...  bzw ich wegen den niedrigen Einstellungen.^^..    Ich sage mir schon seitdem die 10er Serie raus ist bei der 20er rüstest du die Graka auf aber bei den Preisen ist als Student leider nicht viel zu machen. Daher würde ich mich super über einen Gewinn freuen.
Auch über das Mainboard würde ich mich sehr freuen da die neuen AMD Prozessoren doch zu günstigen Preis Leistungsverhältnissen zu haben sind und dann mir der Mainboard kauf schon mal erspart bleiben würde.

Ich muss aber auch ganz ehrlich sagen, das ich nicht alle von den ausgewählten Komponenten brauche und sie bei einem Gewinn gerne anderen PC Games Hardware Lesern zur Verfügung stellen würde.  
1.Mein Verbautes Netzteil hat immer noch 5 Jahre Garantie und hat auch eine höhere Leistung als das (zwangsweise ausgewählte)^^
2. Die Lüfter würde ich auch nicht benötigen da mein Antec Tower 7 integrierte hat. 
3. Der Monitor (ja ich meine es wirklich)^^  Ich habe noch einen so tollen 3D Monitor von Asus der einwandfrei funtkioniert und ich liebe es (soweit es meine Graka noch mitmacht) die Spiele in 3D zu spielen.   Des Weiteren habe ich noch eine großen Fernsehr, welcher sich darüber freuen würde wenn mal eine Grafikkarte an ihm angeschlossen werden würde die 4K mitmachen würde.^^

Ich würde mich wirklich über einen Gewinn freuen und wenn ich wie gesagt nur 2 der 5 Komponenten brauche. (Diese aber auch wirklich)

MFG Jan


PS:  Ich habe keine Ahnung warum das Bild jetzt gedreht ist.  Ich hoffe es macht keine Umstände.


----------



## OPACobra (6. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo

Mich reizt am meisten die GPU, da meine Grafikkarte leider das schwächste Teil in meinem System ist.
Die 970 ist von meinem alten ins neue System mit umgezogen (GPU Preis sehr hoch). Nach guten 3 1/2 jahren ist sie leider
 für aktuelle Spiele nicht mehr Zeitgemäß für schöne Optik und  guter FPS auf meinem Monitor.
und der rest reicht zum spielen voll aus. 

mein System

CPU:                 AMD Ryzen 7 1700
Mainboard:   Asrock x370 GamingX
Ram:                 G.Skill F4-3200 16GB
Grafikkarte:  Zotac GTX970 AMP!Omega Core Edition
            Monitor:        AOC Agon  AG271QG
Gehäuse:       NZXT Source S340 Elite 
Lüfter:            Be Quiet Silent WIngs 2 140mm  3x
Netzteil:        Be Quiet Straight Power 10-CM 600W
Kühler:           Be Quiet Silent Loop 280
SSD:                Samsung 840 /850/960EVO





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




  AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk (5 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10 600 Watt CM (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)


Vielleicht habe ich ja auch mal Glück 

Thx PCGH -Team für das Gewinn-Spiel


----------



## Drayygo (6. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Meine lieben Herren Gesangsver...ehrm PCGH-Redakteure.

Auch dieses Jahr finde ich eure Aktion wieder überragend und versuche auch dieses Mal mein Glück. Mein aktuelles System ist noch grundsätzlich tauglich, kommt aber gerade in Anbetracht neuerer Spiele gerne mal ins Schwitzen. 
Verbaut habe ich derzeit eine R9 290 Vapor X von Sapphire, MSI Z170 Gaming Carbon Pro, Intel Core i5 6600k, 16 GB G.Skill TridentZ 3200MHz DDR4, und ein Dark Power Pro 10 550 Watt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gerade die GPU ist aktuell doch schon etwas eingerostet, auch wenn sie in vielen Titeln mit reduzierten Details dennoch ihren Dienst tut. 
Ich habe mich deshalb für folgende Teile entschieden:

Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX Vega 64 Air Boost 8G OC (27 Punkte)

Gesamt: 79 Punkte von 85 (6 Punkte übrig)

Das Mainboard wähle ich, da ich dann endlich einen Grund habe, auf den 8600k umzusteigen, mit dem ich schon lange liebäugele (und welchen ich mir, sollte ich einer der Glücklichen sein, auch sofort kaufen werde).
Das Netzteil war so eine Sache. Ich hätte am Liebsten das Dark Power Pro 11 550 gehabt, da dies aber nicht zur Auswahl stammt, ich mir auch kein 1000 Watt Netzteil für eine Single-GPU ins Gehäuse klemmen will, wurde es das Straight Power. Dies ist zwar immer noch überdimensioniert - hat dadurch aber auch Spielraum, sollte ich die Vega 64 übertakten wollen. 
Das Gehäuse wurde ausgewählt, da ich bereits die Rev 1 in Schwarz besitze und nahezu völlig zufrieden bin. Leider ist mir beim Umzug von Kiel nach Hamburg die Glasscheibe gebrochen - und dann bietet sich direkt ein neues Zuhause für meine Hardware eh an. 
Da es das Dark Base 900 im Gewinnspiel nur in Orange gibt, würde ich in dem Fall auch noch die farbigen Seitenteile lackieren, und dies dann ebenfalls mit dem "Bericht" und der Nachbereitung hochladen.
Für den Monitor habe ich mich entschieden, da ich selbst noch auf einem uralten Dell 24" sowie einem 22" Fujitsu Siemens  Monitor arbeite, letzteren habe ich einmal auf einer Büroauflösung günstig erwerben können. 
Weiterhin wollte ich gerne einmal FreeSync ausprobieren und QHD wäre auch schön. 

Bei der Grafikkarte war mir sofort klar, dass es AMD sein muss. Nicht, weil ich Nvidia grundsätzlich ablehne, sondern primär, da ich die Technik hinter der Vega 64 interessant finde, und diese GPU für mein Anwendungsbereich (HD-QHD, Qualität Hoch-Mittel) absolut und mehr als ausreichend ist. Zudem würde es wenig Sinn machen, sich einen Freesync Monitor zu "wünschen", und diesen dann mit einer Nvidia-GPU zu paaren.
Und ja. Ein kleiner AMD Propellerjunge bin ich auch. 

Zuguterletzt noch etwas zu meiner Person:

Mein Name ist Patrick, ich bin gelernter Kunstschmied und habe dieses Jahr via Abendschule mein Abitur nachgeholt. Ich arbeite für einen der größten Smartphonehersteller im technischen Support und betrachte Gaming sowie Hardware schon seit einigen Jahren als mein Hobby.

Disclaimer: Da ich das beim Überfliegen der anderen Bewerbungen gesehen hatte, und ich diese Idee prima finde: Sollte ich ausgewählt werden, verschenke ich die ausgetauschte Hardware (also mein Mainboard, meine GPU und mein Netzteil) anschließend hier im PCGH - Marktplatz oder schicke sie der Redaktion zu, um sie bspw. einem Paketkreisel zu spendieren.


Tante Edith hat mich daran erinnert zu erwähnen, dass ich den Umbau selbstverständlich selbst durchführe und auf Wunsch zusätzlich zu den Bildern auch auf Video bannen würde.


----------



## Jembir (6. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Zuerst einmal mein System:

CPU: i5 6600
Mainboard: MSI B150 Mortar
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte GTX 1070 G1 Gaming
Netzteil: 550 Watt von Sharkoon
Monitor: Acer Full HD 60 Hz

Meine Wunschkomponenten von Pimp my PC:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX Vega 64 Air Boost 8G OC (27 Punkte)

Gesamt: 78 Punkte von 85 (7 Punkte übrig)

Begründung:

Mit dem neuen MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon würde ich endlich meinen i5 6600 und mein kleines B150  in Rente schicken und im nächsten Jahr auf die neuen RyZen 3000 aufrüsten um endlich meinen ersten großen Wunsch zu erfüllen und unter die Overclocker gehen zu können. Das ist mit meinem jetzigen System ja leider nicht möglich, da ich beim Kauf leider etwas zu kurz gedacht habe und mir die 50€ mehr für den K Prozessor und das Z Mainboard verschwendet vorkamen. Zu allem Überfluss limitiert mein Mainboard auch meinen Arbeitsspeicher auf stolze 2133 MHz.
Das be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt würde mein jetziges 550 Watt Netzteil von Sharkoon zum Ersatz degradieren, welches zwar eine 80+ Zertifizierung hat, aber weit entfernt ist von der Gold Zertifizierung des be quiet!. Von den Punkten her wäre auch noch das 1000 Watt Netzteil mit Platinum Zertifizierung drin, aber da mein System selbst mit zwei Grafikkarten wohl kaum an die 850 Watt kommt, wäre das überdimensioniert und vermutlich sogar weniger effizient.
Nach Jahre langer Nutzung meiner ersten Grafikkarte, einer GTX 760, habe ich mir diesen Frühling ein Upgrade auf eine gebrauchte GTX 1070 gegönnt. Diese hat zwar für meine Bedürfnisse genügend Leistung, würde jedoch der neuen MSI Radeon RX Vega 64 Air Boost 8G OC weichen und vermutlich, wie meine alte 760, im Rechner eines Freundes unterkommen.
Passend zur Vega 64 würde mein alter Acer Monitor endlich vom iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 abgelöst werden, denn er ist mit seiner Full HD Auflösung und den schlappen 60 Hz der limitierende Faktor meines Systems. Der neue Monitor und die neue Grafikkarte würden mir mit Freesync meinen zweiten Wunsch erfüllen.
Das alles würde dann im be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange unterkommen, welches meinen dritten Wunsch, eine eigene Costum Wasserkühlung, in greifbare Nähe rücken lässt.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Jembir


----------



## PremiumPlaya (6. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebes PCGH-Team,

ich habe Anfang des Jahres erst am Intel Gewinnspiel teilgenommen und einen i7 8086K gewonnen und vielleicht hat das Jahr 2018 ja noch ein bisschen Glück für mich übrig^^

Hier mal mein aktuelles System:

Prozessor: Intel Core i7 8086K
Mainboard : MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon
Arbeitsspeicher: 16 GB G.Skill Trident Z RGB DDR4-3200
Festplatte(n): 128GB SSD Crucial M4, 240GB OCZ, 2TB HDD
Grafikkarte: Gainward GTX 1080
Soundkarte: Creative Sound Blaster Z
Netzteil: 630W Be Quiet Pure Power L8
Gehäuse: Kolink Levante
Monitor: LG 29UM58-P (60HZ - 2560x1080 - 5ms)

Folgende neue Konfiguration habe ich gewählt:

Intel-Mainboard: MSI B360 Gaming Plus (5 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10 600 Watt CM (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)


Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)

Das Hauptmerkmal habe ich auf die Grafikkarte und den Monitor gelegt, die 2080 Ti wäre der perfekte Spielpartner für meinen i7 und ich könnte im Zusammenspiel mit dem Monitor endlich mal sehen, wie der Unterschied von 60Hz zu 144Hz ist und da wäre noch die Auflösung zu erwähnen...echtes WQHD und 1ms, was bei meinem Monitor nicht der Fall ist...gerade für Spiele wie CS Go, Battledield, PUBG etc.

Mein altes Netzteil "be quiet! L8" aber mal gegen das "be quiet Pure Power 10" zu tauschen, wäre für die Sicherheit meiner Komponenten aber sicherlich auch nicht schlecht und das würde ich sehr begrüßen.

Ansonsten steht noch der Kauf einer SSD mit 1TB an...die 240GB SSD reicht gerade mal für 4-5 Games...der Rest rattert von meiner HDD


----------



## RubyRabbit (6. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCHardwareGames,

aufgerüstet werden soll mein aktueller Gaming und gleichzeitig Streaming PC. Er ist ca. 3 Jahre alt und nicht mehr dem Standard entsprechend.

Was in meinem PC schlummert:

Mainboard: ASUS ROG Maximus VIII Hero Gaming Mainboard (Sockel 1151, ATX, Intel Z170, 4X DDR4-Speicher, USB 3.1, M.2 Schnittstelle)
CPU:  Intel Core i7-6700K Prozessor (8MB Cache, LGA1151, bis zu 4.20 GHz)
CPU-Kühler: Noctua NH-D15S
RAM: 2 X G.Skill Ripjaws F4-3200C16D-16GVK Arbeitsspeicher 16GB PC 3200 (CL16 2x 8GB)DDR4-RAM Kit
Netzteil: Corsair CP-9020082-EU RMi Serie RM750i ATX/EPS Voll Modular 80 PLUS Gold 750Watt, Netzteil, EU
Festplatte: Samsung Basic MZ-7KE256BW 850 Pro interne SSD 256GB (6,3 cm (2,5 Zoll), SATA III) schwarz
Festplatte2: Seagate Desktop ST2000DX001 SSHD 2TB Interne Hybrid-Festplatte ((3,5 Zoll) 7200rpm, 64MB Cache, SATA III)
Gehäuse: Sharkoon VG4-W Blau PC-Gehäuse mit Window Kit (2x USB 3.0, 2x USB 2.0, ATX) schwarz/blau
Monitor: Acer S242HLDBID 60,1 cm (24 Zoll) Monitor (VGA, DVI, HDMI, 1ms Reaktionszeit) schwarz
Grafikkarte: Nvidia Gigabyte GTX 1080ti

Die Komponenten die zum Upgrade ausgewählt worden sind:

Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (12 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce GTX 1070 Ti Gaming 8G (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 77 Punkte von 85 (8 Punkte übrig)

Was würde ich von dem Upgrade nutzen:

Verwendet werden würden definitv das Gehäuse, da mein aktuelles Gehäuse zu klein ist um Kabelmanagement zu nutzen. Zudem würde ich das neue Mainboard benutzen, um die neue CPU, den Intel Core i9-9900k, nutzen zu können, auf die ich schon spare. Der Monitor würde  als neuer Hauptmonitor seinen Dienst antreten. Das Netzteil würde ich ebenfalls austauschen, da es einfach Leistungs stärker ist.  Einzig meine alte Grafikkarte würde das Upgrade überstehen da ich sie vor kurzem gekauft habe und sie besser als die 1070ti ist.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
Florian aka RubyRabbit


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (6. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hi , ich würde mich über eine Aufrüstung meines mittlerweile 6 Jahre alten PC´s freuen. 
Aktuell verbaut ist ein 

I7 4770
H97 von Gigabyte 
16 GB DDR 3 1600
2 SSd´s a 500 GB und eine 1 TB HDD 
Ein 660  Platinum NT von Seasonic 
Ein Phantheks Enthnoo Por M Gehäuse mit Blauen Revoltec lüftern.
Zuletzt flog die 970 Raus und wurde durch eine Standart 1070 ersetzt.

Intel-Mainboard: MSI B360 Gaming Plus (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)

Das wäre die Wunsch Kombi. Ja da müsste dann sicherlich noch Geld in die Hand genommen werden um es zu vervollständigen aber es wäre ein Top anfang


----------



## Keksdeu (6. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Sehr geehrtes PCGH Team,

mein Rechner ist mittlerweile schon ein wenig betagter und würde mich freuen wenn man an den Komponenten ein wenig rütteln könnte.

Aktueller Rechner:
Intel Core i5-3570K 4x3,6 (OCed auf 4,2)
16 GB DDR 3 RAM 12800 (Alles was sich mal angesammelt hat)
ASRock Z77 Extreme4
Asus Strixx AMD Radeon R9 390X
Be Quit Straight Power 10 (700 Watt Gold)
Samsung SSD 850 EVO 500GB
M.2 NVME auf extra Karte im PCIe x4 TOSHIBA-RD400 256 GB, diese würde gern direkt auf das MSI X470 wandern 
Samsung SyncMaster BX2450L

Folgende Komponenten würde ich gern als Grundlage für den Umbau nutzen

  AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 78 Punkte von 85 (7 Punkte übrig)




Dem Mainboard würde einen AMD Ryzen 2700x mit 16 GB DDR4 Speicher mit möglichst hohen Takt beiseite gestellt werden
Hier würde passend der neue CPU Kühler passen und den Sycthe Mugen 2 (mittlerweile mit dem Lüfter vom Sycthe Andy aufgrund eines defektes) da dieser wahrscheinlich nicht mehr auf AM4 passt, lasse mich aber eines besseren belehren.

Warum möchte ich Upgraden?

Einige Komponenten sind leider schon ein wenig betagt, würde gern wieder weiter oben "mitspielen" und die Titel in hoher Framerate sowie vollerer Grafikpracht spielen.
Die Radeon 390x ist zwar eine schöne Karte, haben schon viel Spaß gehabt  aber diese ist doch sehr laut und verbraucht ziemlich viel Energie (mit Underclocking und Undervolting zwar schon besser aber nicht Sinn der Sache)
Der neue Monitor wäre ein Traum und würde den Samsung nach 7 Jahren treuen Diensten in Rente schicken, da dieser vermehrt Lichthöfe zeigt und mit max 60hz doch nicht mehr ganz "master Race " und würde nicht mehr zur neuen Grafikkarte passen
Das aktuelle Corsair Gehäuse gefällt mir gut, nur leider sind die Lüfter recht laut und knurren gerne mal, da würde das Lüfterset fürs Gehäuse im Zusammenhang mit der neuen Nvidia Karte ein wenig mehr Ruhe ins Zimmer bringen.

Die alten Komponenten werden in der Familie weiter wandern oder wenn dort kein Interesse besteht teilweise zu einer selbst gebauten NAS/Server zum testen und Später Produktiv werden.

Den Einbau/Umbau kann ich selbst durchführen.

Ich würde mich freuen wenn ich bei der geilen Aktion Glück habe und drücke allen Teilnehmern die Daumen


----------



## bastian123f (6. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

hiermit möchte ich mich auch beim Gewinnspiel bewerben.

Erstmal vielen Dank an euch und auch euren Partnern, dass ihr wieder so ein großartiges Gewinnspiel auf die Beine stellt.

Nun gleich zu meiner aktuellen Konfiguration:

CPU: FX8350 @4,2GHz
GPU: Gigabyte R9 Fury Windforce 
MB: MSI 970A Sli-Krait
RAM: Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600MHz (4x4Gb)
SSD1:850 Evo (250 Gb)
SSD2:MX500 (500 Gb)
HDD: Toshiba P300 3TB
NT: BeQuiet E11-650W
CPU-Kühler: BeQuiet Schadow Rock 2
Case: Cooltek Skall (red)
Bildschirm: AOC E2460S

Ich benutze den PC zu ca.50% für Gaming und ca.50% für 3D-CAD (Solid Works /Studiere Maschinenbautechniker) und Bild- und Videobearbeitung. 
Für den Bereich Gaming ist der PC gerade noch so in Ordnung. Hier ist aber langsam eine neue Grafikkarte nötig.
Aber in den anderen Anwendungen merkt man deutlich sein Alter. 
Wenn ich ein 3D-CAD-Modell fertig habe, dann rendere ich mithilfe von PhotoView 360 noch einige Ansichten zur Anschauung und Präsentation. 
Das dauert meistens viele Stunden, da ich ein Bild in einer Auflösung von 8K oder sogar 16K rendere, sodass die Kanten der Modelle weicher erscheinen.

Deswegen war auch schon geplant mir zu Weihnachten einen neuen Unterbau mit einem X470 Mainboard und einem Ryzen 7 2700X anzuschaffen. Das sollte in den meisten Anwendungen nochmals einen ordentlichen Boost geben.

Aufgrund der "Probleme" habe ich mir folgende Zusammenstellung Konfiguriert:



> AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
> CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock Slim (2 Punkte)
> Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
> Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
> ...



Warum diese Konfiguration? 
Wie oben schon beschrieben soll auf das X470 Mainboard ein Ryzen 7 2700X mit 16GB RAM verbaut werden. Damit muss ich nicht mehr so viel warten, bis ein Bild fertig gerendert ist und er sollte auch das Programm SolidWorks aufgrund höherer IPC ordentlich beschleunigen. (Solid Works 2013 selbst lastet noch nicht so viele Kerne aus und braucht hohe Taktraten / Photo View 360 hingegen benötigt viel Multicore Leistung)

Die Lüfter würde ich in mein Gehäuse an der Stelle der Corsair RGBs einbauen, da mir diese viel zu laut sind. Als CPU Kühler würde ich meinen jetzigen weg lassen, da dieser ein ganz schön großer Brocken ist. Da bin ich mit den be quiet! Shadow Rock Slim besser aufgestellt. Dieser reicht auch vollkommen aus, um den Ryzen ordentlich kühl zu halten.

Die Grafikkarte habe ich gewählt, da ich nicht jedes Jahr aufrüste und mein PC dann immer gute 4-6 Jahre halten soll. Da ja die RTX2080TI zurzeit die stärkste Gaming-Karte ist, sollte diese auch wieder für ein paar Jahre reichen. Zusammen mit dem iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 sollte es doch eine Ordentliche Konfiguration werden, die noch lange hält. Mein aktueller Monitor hat eine Frequenz von 60Hz. Da wäre ein neuer mit hoher Herzzahl langsam angebracht.

Was ich denn behalten werde ist mein Netzteil, welches ich erst vor einem Monat erworben habe, das Gehäuse und die Speichermedien. Der aktuelle Monitor wird dann als zweiter Bildschirm dienen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Little-Gamer (6. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo,

super Aktion, welche ich zum ersten mal mit mache. Mein PC altert langsam aber sicher, und gerade Wolfenstein 2 muß ich schon stark reduzieren.

Derzeitige Komponenten

Monitor:                     ASUS VS247 24 Zoll Full HD
Gehäuse:                    Sharkoon (Weiß nicht mehr genau wie es hies)
Mainboard:               ASUS M4A88TD-V EVO USB3.0
GPU:                             XFX HD 7970 GHz Edition mit Nachrüstkühler Standard-Takt Untervoltet 
CPU:                             Phenom II X6 1075T im Originaltakt 
CPU-Kühler:             EKL Alpenföhn Groß Clockner 
Arbeitsspeicher:    10GB DDR3  2x2048 GSkill  F3-10666CL7  1x4096 GSkill F310666CL7
Sound:                         Onboard
Netzteil:                     Corsair VX 550W
SSD:                              Samsung 840 EVO 120GB
HDD:                            Seagate 2TB 

Ausgewählte Produkte:

  AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 84 Punkte von 85 (1 Punkte übrig)



Selbst dazulegen müsste ich also noch eine neue CPU, Wahrscheinlich Mittelklasse Ryzen 5 2600X sowie 
den Arbeitsspeicher ein 16GB Kit.

Vielen Dank für diese Super Aktion, die ich schon lange verfolge. Diese Jahr sind wahre Hammer-Preise drin. Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Erfolg, und freue mich auf die Auswertung der Gewinner.

Macht weiter so!!!     





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Isomery (6. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo  liebes PCGH-Team,
auch dieses mal eine tolle Aktion! 

Ich benutze mein System für zweierlei, Games und GPU basiertes 3D-Rendering und Simulationen. Dies tut es zwar, aber nennenswertes fällt nicht vom Baum. Mit dem Mainboard, welches das alte Board austauschen würde, dem Monitor und der Grafikkarte wünsche ich mir hier die Möglichkeit, zum einen bei Spielen mal die 144Hz völlig auszureizen und erleben zu können (bei ebenfalls guter Grafik), für kommende Titel sehr gut gerüstet zu sein und im Rendering schneller zu gewünschten Ergebnissen zu kommen.
Edit: In der Zukunft, wenn die Preise deutlich günstiger sind (hoffentlich), werde ich wohl noch ein Upgrade auf einen 8700/8086 machen.
Cheers!

Mein derzeitig genutztes System:
CPU: Intel i7-6700K
Mobo: Asus Z170 Pro Gaming
GPU: MSI 8GB GTX1070 Armour
SATA: 512GB SSD + 8TB an HDDs
RAM: 16GB Ripjaw DDR4-3200
Monitore: 2x LG Flatron E2351
Netzteil: 850W beQuiet! Straight Power 11
Case: PHANTEKS Enthoo Evolv


Wunsch Komponenten:
  Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)




Anhang: (Bild wird eingefügt wenn ich wieder Zuhause bin)


----------



## saffmeibiernet (6. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Forum,

ich finde diese Pimp my PC Aktion super und würde mich irre über einen Gewinn freuen!

Mein aktueller PC ist aus der Generation 2013 minus x, die meisten Spiele gehen wohl, aber vor allem was die Grafikausgabe angeht fehlt es massiv an Leistung. Im Folgenden die Komponenten:

-	auf einem 1155er System läuft ein Intel Xeon E3-1230 v2 mit 16 GB DDR3 Ram von Crucial (BLT8G3D1608ET3LX0), die Basis ist ein ASRock P67 Pro3 verbaut. Nachdem mein Z68 Pro3 in 2017 kaputt gegangen ist, habe ich mir das gebraucht geholt, da es damals nix neues mehr gab. Habe damals schon mit einem neuen Board/CPU/Ram geliebäugelt, aber die Intel 8000er waren noch nicht erhältlich. In 2015 habe ich weiterhin die CPU geköpft und sie mit Hilfe von Flüssigmetall mit einem neuen Raijintek EreBoss verheiratet. War sehr aufregend das Ganze und habe das seitdem bei zwei weiteren Kumpels wiederholt, ist zu empfehlen aufgrund der neuen extrem leisen Geräuschkulisse!
-	Eine ASUS GTX 780 ti DCU2 kümmert sich um die Befeuerung des LG 25 Zöllers in 21:9 (2560x1080). Die 780 ti war in 2013 das Prunkstück des Rechners, natürlich liegt die Leistung heute im unteren Bereich, ja die Leistungsspirale im Grafikbereich dreht besonders schnell! Auch die Karte habe ich mit Flüssigmetall versehen, im Schnitt waren 350 Umdrehungen weniger und damit auch ein deutlich leiserer Betrieb möglich. Den Monitor habe ich mir in 2015 geholt, auch wieder nachdem der vorige 22er den Geist aufgegeben hat. Muss aber sagen, dass der etwas klein ist, beim nächsten Mal würde ich hier eher die 29er Version wählen. Positiv ist hier die hohe Pixeldichte und natürlich für das Gaming das Seitenverhältnis, vor allem bei Spielen in der EGO-Perspektive, einfach super!
-	Um die Stromversorgung kümmert sich ein LEPA 500 W Netzteil und als Datengräber eine Crucial MX200 256GB, sowie diverse SSHDs mit einem und zwei Terabyte. Diese stammen aus der Zeit, als noch die Brieftauben die Datenpakete bewegt haben, sprich ich an einer 6000er Leitung hing und sämtliche Spiele vorrätig hielt (Stichwort 50 GB GTA5…). Das ist nun aufgrund Kabelinternet mit 400 MBit Schnee von gestern .
-	Verpackt ist das Ganze in einem Fractal Design Define R5, sehr schönes und elegantes Gehäuse meiner Meinung nach.

Nun zu meiner Auswahl:

-	Intel-Mainboard: MSI B360 Gaming Plus (5 Punkte)
-	Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
-	Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10 600 Watt CM (5 Punkte)
-	Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
-	Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)

Beim Board spekuliere ich auf einen i7-8700 mit entweder 16GB oder 32GB Ram, da bin ich im Moment unschlüssig. Warum kein K? Nun, bisher hats der Xeon auch ohne OC getan und meiner Meinung nach bringt OC bei den aktuellen CPUs (wie die Turing-Grafikkarten ja auch) eher wenig, da die Chips von den Frequenzen her am oberen Limit laufen.
Die 2080 Ti ist natürlich ein mehr als würdiger Nachfolger für die 780 Ti und das muss natürlich mit einem passend dimensionierten Netzteil einher gehen. Auch der Monitor wird eine tragende Rolle einnehmen, nicht zuletzt durch die hohe Frequenz von 144 Hz.

Für die „alten“ Teile ist für Verwendung gesorgt, ein lieber Kollege, der sich noch mit einer HD3650 herumplagt weiß noch nichts von seinem Glück, die 780er würde hier sehnlichst erwartet.

Ich hoffe nun, dass ich zu den glücklichen Vier gehöre und euch, liebes PCGH-Team überzeugen konnte. Auf jeden Fall wünsch ich allen Teilnehmern viel Glück und aufgrund der Lebkuchen in den Regalen schon einmal frohe Weihnachten xD !

Liebe Grüße

saffmeibiernet


----------



## pinkpanther1987 (6. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH - Team,
ich nutze die Chance um endlich meinen Rechner aufrüsten zu können.
 Er ist schon stark in die Jahre gekommen und pfeifft aus dem letzten Loch.
 Ich würde mir ein Ryzen System bauen da ich zu 100% von AMD überzeugt bin
 und für meine Ansprüche genau das richtige ist.
Zudem würde ich so gerne Kingdom come Deliverance auf HD spielen können.
Da ich vor kurzem meinen 19'' Monitor (1366x768) gegen einen 27'' Asus getauscht habe;
knickt mein System regelrecht ein. Den Monitor bräuchte ich deshalb nicht.

Mein aktuelles System:

CPU: AMD Phenom II X6 1090T BE @ 3.7GHZ

Mainboard: Asus M5A99X evo

CPU Kühler: Bequiet DarkRockPro advanced

RAM: 4x4GB GEIL/SAMSUNG DDR 3- 1333

Grafikkarte(n): ASUS Geforce GTX 960 mini 2GB
                                 EVGA GTX 550ti 1GB als PhysX Beschleuniger

HDD: 2x Seagate Baracuda 1000GB
             1x Toshiba 1000GB

Netzteil: BeQuiet Straight Power E8 580W

Gehäuse: Chieftec CS-601(2002) mit selbstgemachten SideWindow



Ausgwählte Komponenten:


AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)

Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)

Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)

Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)

Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce GTX 1070 Ti Gaming 8G (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 53 Punkte von 85 (32 Punkte übrig)


----------



## mugenzilla (6. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Alle Jahre wieder
Kommt die Redaktion
Auf die Erde nieder,
und startet die Aktion:

Ja, ist denn heut’ schon Weihnachten?‘

Eigentlich nicht aber es gibt trotzdem Geschenke. Daher hab ich mir eure Präsente genauer angesehen und bin zu dem Entschluss gekommen in das Red Team zu wechseln. Passt doch farblich zu Weihnachten. 

Wunschzettel:
AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX Vega 64 Air Boost 8G OC (27 Punkte)

Gesamt: 70 Punkte von 85 (15 Punkte übrig) - die restlichen Punkte werden einem wohltätigen Zweck gespendet

Bedeutet aber auch, dass ich mir zum Mainboard ein Ryzen 2700X  + 16GB G.Skill Flare X schwarz DDR4-3200 DIMM CL14 Dual Kit organisieren werde, damit der Plan aufgeht. 

Der AMD Wraith Prism vom 2700X ist nicht verkehrt aber ein ordentlicher Lüfter holt das ein oder andere Grad noch raus und wird auch entsprechend leiser laufen.
Die Vega 64 ist doppelt so Leistungsstark als meine GTX 970 und man kann dann auch Freesync auf dem Iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 nutzen und gepaart mit 144Hz ist es ein Genuss für das Auge.
Beim Gehäuse könnte es eigentlich auch das DARK BASE PRO 900 rev.2 sein (Punkte sind ja noch ausreichend vorhanden) aber das DARK BASE 700 hat RGB Frontbeleuchtung! Damit schließt sich wieder der Kreis durch die Farbe rot, AMD, Weihnachten, ihr versteht mich schon. 

Ansonsten möchte ich gar nicht weit ausholen und drücke fest die Daumen, dass es diesmal eine vorzeitige Bescherung gibt.

aktuelles System:
CPU: i5-2500k @4GHz
Lüfter: Scythe Mugen
Mainboard: ASRock Z68 Pro3 Gen3
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 970
RAM: 8 GB DDR3-1066 
Netzteil: Coolermaster Silent Pro 850 Watt! 80+ Bronze
Gehäuse: noname ohne Lüfter aber dafür 10 Jahre alt
Monitor: LG W2261 22 Zoll FHD 60Hz


----------



## sir qlimax (6. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

servus an die Redaktion  

dann versuche ich mal mein Glück 

Mit folgenden Teilen könnt Ihr mein System pimpen  

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 71 Punkte von 85 (14 Punkte übrig)

folgende Komponenten sind in meinem System:

Asrock H87 Performence 1550
I7 4770s
16 GB Corsair DDR3 1600
GTX 1070 Super Jetstream
Dark Rock Pro 3 
Straight Power 11 550w 
240 GB Intel SSD & 480 GB Crucial BX300
OMEN 25" 1080p 144hz

Ich möchte in naher Zukunft auf einen Ryzen 5 bzw 7 umsteigen da der 4770s doch schon in die Jahre gekommen ist und die 1070 nicht komplett bedienen kann. CPU und RAM wird im Fall der Fälle selbst besorgt.

Straight Power 11 Netzteil sowie der Dark Rock Pro von be quiet bleiben im System.
​​


----------



## notLuke (6. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Moin,

zuerst einmal super Aktion! So hat jeder die Chance seinen Rechner aufzurüsten, danke dafür! 

Nun mal zu meiner „Maschine“ - zusammengespart, gestellt und gebaut Anfang 2014 während der Oberstufe.
Mittlerweile fertig mit der Oberstufe und dem Zusammenbau, zwischenzeitlich günstigen RAM nachgeschossen, Studium begonnen und eigene Wohnung mit der *Freundin*, dementsprechend ist das Budget für ein Upgrade immer knapp!  

Die Maschine schaut der Zeit so aus:

CPU:        Intel i5 4670
CPU Kühler:    Dark Rock Pro 3 (nachgekauft und wollte nach Jahren übertakten um dann festzustellen es ist keine K CPU)
Mainboard:    Asus H87-Pro
RAM:        2x4GB DDR3 Crucial Ballistix 800Mhz 2x4GB DDR3 Corsair Vengance 667Mhz (Beim Nachkauf nicht auf die Mhz geachtet)
Grafikkarte:    Gigabyte  GTX 770 OC 4GB
HDD:        WD Red 2TB; WD Uralt 500GB
SSD:        Samsung 840 EVO 250GB
Netzteil:     Seasonic 550W
Gehäuse:    Corsair Carbide Air 540
Lüfter:        Aigo RGB Lüfter 
Monitor:    Samsung Syncmaster T220

 Aktuell schafft die Maschine aktuelle Games noch, allerdings durch den SyncMaster T220 bedingt, in 1680x1050 und mit niedrigen Grafikeinstellungen.

Bei mir würde das Upgrade wie folgt aussehen:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 82 Punkte von 85 (3 Punkte übrig)

*Warum*?

AMD Mainboard um dann selbst mit den aktuellen Preisen einen Ryzen 2600 und etwas RAM zu kaufen. Finde AMD hat einen sehr guten Job mit Ryzen gemacht und bieten gute Allrounder an.

Das Be quiet! Lüfter Set ersetzt dann meine günstigen „No-Name“ Aigo Lüfter. Die sehen zwar ganz schick aus mit dem RGB aber das war es dann auch schon.

Netzteil überwiegt dem Gehäuse, da ich mit dem Corsair Carbide Air 540 sehr zufrieden bin. Es bietet ausreichend Platz für alles, stört zwar meine Freundin das der „Schwarze Block“ so sehr ins Auge sticht, aber sie macht ja die restliche Deko.  So geht das Seasonic in den Ruhestand und ich habe ein schniekes Be quiet! Netzteil!  

Beim Monitor habe ich mich für das größte Model entschieden. Ich habe Jahre lang mit dem Syncmaster T220 überlebt, da würden sich damit ja ganz neue Welten eröffnen und das auch noch in 144Hz!  

Bei der Grafikkarte habe ich mich für die GTX 2080 entschieden, da diese mehr als ausreicht und die anderen Kategorien auch schöne Dinge haben. 


So viel dazu euch allen viel Erfolg und Glück!


----------



## simplymod (6. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Ich würde auch gern mitmachen und den PC meiner Freundin etwas aktualisieren. Die Überlegungen dazu sind auch schon etwas älter...

Derzeit hat Sie:
MSI Z97-Board
i5-4440 mit Boxed-Kühler
EVGA GeForce GTX 960 (4GB)
Corsair CX430
Seagate Enterprise Capacity 6TB (auf dem Foto ist die noch nicht drin)
Crucial BX200 480GB
Bitfenix Shinobi
Fujitsu 22" Monitor (1680x1050)
Windows 7 Pro x64

In Bildern sieht das so aus:
https://abload.de/img/dsc01472-2zlizi.jpg

Die Komponenten waren zum Kaufzeitpunkt nicht verkehrt, einzig der Prozessor war damals in einer Notsituation (Sockel 1155 Board gab den Geist auf, Samstagmorgen, grade frische Season bei Diablo 3 gestartet und sie wollte uuuuuunbedingt spielen) der einzige direkt verfügbare beim eher kleinen Händler um die Ecke. Ansonsten ist das eigentlich alles mit Bedacht ausgewählt und war eigentlich immer recht nah am preislichen "Sweet Spot".
Ein paar Sachen stören aber inzwischen doch:
- Vier Kerne mit gar nicht so hohem Takt gehen heute noch, aber eigentlich will man ja was besseres, wenn schon Intel selber die neuen i5 "befördert" von 4C/4T.
- FullHD Monitore fand ich bei ihrem Aufkommen doof, weil das Seitenverhältnis zum Arbeiten unschön ist (vergleichsweise wenig Höhe). Inzwischen gibt es aber die pragmatische Lösung als Äquivalent zu "Kill it with fire": Mehr Diagonale. 27" passen auch gut auf den Schreibtisch, wenn man den Tinnef etwas beiseite schiebt.
- Damit einhergehend wäre die GTX 960 auch nicht mehr so toll, auch wenn sie derzeit noch einen passablen Schnitt macht.
- Das Netzteil... war seit Kauf dreimal in der RMA und auch wenn es inzwischen schon lange durchhält (da hatten wir wohl echt Pech mit ein paar Monatsgeräten vorher), find ich ja 80 Plus Gold oder so schon besser.
- SSDs gibts doch jetzt auch mit was schnellerem als SATA... also eigentlich gehört das nicht hier in die Liste, aber wenn man eh sovieles anpackt, will ich das mitnehmen.

Ich habe in den letzten Wochen auch schon ein wenig rumgespielt, was es denn werden soll und bin, Stand heute, auch wenn ich noch nicht sofort November kaufen wollen würde, bei folgendem Setup als Ziel:
Ryzen 7 2700 oder 2700X (spontane Entscheidung nach Preis dann) - genug Kerne für die nächsten Jahre auf einer Architektur, die ich echt sexy finde, nachdem zumindest ich seit dem Newcastle-Athlon64 keinen AMD mehr hatte
Aftermarket-Kühler von Noctua oder be quiet! - wird interessanter, wenn es die X Version wird, aber so oder so will ich keinen Boxedlüfter mehr
Gigabyte B450 Aorus Pro (oder was auch immer dann das günstigste B450-Board im Kreise meiner favorisierten Hersteller ist) - mehr als B450 muss es nicht sein, große Featuresets brauchen wir auch nicht, weil inzwischen das wichtige eh alles Standard ist.
Seasonic Focus Plus Platinum 550W - die Serie hab ich ja nach den ersten Tests schon ins Herz gefasst
Samsung SSD 970 EVO 250GB - kleine NVM fürs Windows 10 (goodbye Windows 7!), wichtige Spiele auf die BX200, die auf jeden Fall drinbleiben soll
G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB (ohne großes Nachdenken, wird aber eher 32GB) - an DDR4 führt kein Weg vorbei, ob 16 oder 32GB weiß ich noch nicht. Hier bin ich unemotional dabei.
GeForce RTX 2070 - Das ist momentan ein Schuss ins Blaue. Der Fall der NDA und das Release sind noch zwei Wochen hin, darum ist das noch unsicher. Ich halte aber Nvidia für stärker und würde eigentlich nicht auf eine 10xx gehen wollen, wenn ich derzeit auf einer 960 bin. Falls die RTX 2070 "doof" wird (zu schwach, zu laut, zu teuer - weiß der Geier), müsste ich auf die 2060 warten und dann nochmal reevaluieren.

Mit solchen Vorüberlegungen war die Wahl dann relativ einfach:

*AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)*

Das Mainboard... passt voll in das Schema: AMD, B450, favorisierter Hersteller.
Der CPU-Kühler... steht nicht explizit auf meiner Liste, als etablierte Kühllösung, leistungsstark und leise, wäre aber in der engeren Auswahl gelandet. Beim Netzteil will ich leider Seasonic, darum ist trotz Netzteilbedarf nichts für mich dabei.
Das Lüfter-Set... find ich dufte und ein neues Gehäuse will ich nicht, auch wenn die Gehäuse ja hübsch sind. Aber nein, heute will ich keins.
Der Monitor... nimmt mir lange Recherchen ab und 27" sollten es ja eh werden.
Die Nvidia-Grafikkarte... ist ein Muss, wenn es heißt "*Pimp* my PC" und nicht "improve my PC a bit". Kein Vega für mich und ins Punktebudget passt sie auch.

Dazu gibt es dann, gemäß Vorüberlegungen:
Ryzen 7 2700X
Seasonic Focus Plus Platinum 550W
Samsung SSD 970 EVO 250GB
32GB DDR4

...und die Kiste rennt richtig.
Damit kann meine Freundin dann Shadow of the Tomb Raider in voller Pracht spielen und muss sich auch sonst für lange Zeit keinen Kopf um Performance machen (was bedeutet, dass ich mir keinen Kopf machen muss).

Vielen Dank schonmal an PCGH für die coole Aktion!


----------



## rocc (6. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

mein Spiele-PC fristet trotz ansprechender Optik ein trauriges Dasein, da sowohl CPU als auch GPU mittlerweile stark ins Schwitzen geraten und eine wünschenswerte Framerate nur in ausgewählten Titeln unter minimalen Grafikeinstellungen erreichen. Ich flirte schon lange mit einem Upgrade, habe mangels Geld (Student der Wirtschaftsinformatik) aber noch keine weiteren Pläne schmieden können. So blieb es leider bisher beim allabendlichen virtuellen Shopping auf Mindfactory und Alternate.

_Bisheriges System:_
CPU: Intel Core i5-4670K @ 4,4GHz
CPU-Kühler: NZXT Kraken X52
Mainboard: ASUS B85M-G
RAM: 16GiB G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3-1600
GPU: ASUS GTX 970 Strix
PSU: be quiet! System Power 8 400W
Speicher: Samsung 840 EVO 120GB / Western Digital WD10SPZX 1TB
Gehäuse: NZXT H400
Gehäuselüfter: be quiet! Shadow Wings 120mm / be quiet Silent Wings 3 140mm

_Wunsch-Upgrades:
_Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10 600 Watt CM (5 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 601 Windows Silver (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 74 Punkte von 85 (11 Punkte übrig)

Dazu würde meinerseits noch ein Upgrade auf einen Intel Core i7-8700K samt passendem RAM erfolgen. Sollte die eventuell bald erscheinende 9. Generation kompatibel zum Z370-Chipsatz sein, wird es sogar ein Intel Core i7-9700K werden. Zudem würde das Betriebssystem auf einer NVMe-SSD seinen Platz finden.

Ich drücke mir und natürlich auch allen anderen Bewerbern die Daumen!


----------



## seileca (6. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH Team,
ich bewerbe mich mit dem folgenden System:
-CPU: AMD FX-6300
-Motherboard: GIGABYTE GA-970A-UD3
-Grafikkarte: Sapphire HD7970 Dual-X OC Edition 
-Arbeitsspeicher: 8GB 2xKHX1866C9D3/4GX
-CPU-Kühler: Brocken2 PCGH Edition
-HDD:1TB SAMSUNG HD503HI
-SDD1:240GB OCZ-ARC100
-SDD2:120GB ADATA SSD S510 120GB
-ODD: Liteon iHAS124 B
-Gehäuse: be quiet! Pure Base 600 Silber
-Lüfter back:be quiet! Shadow Wing 120mm
-Lüfter front: be quiet! Pure Wings 2,be quiet! Shadow Wing 140mm
-Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power E9 450W
-Monitor: Samsung 24" FHD S24A300BL




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wunsch PC:
-AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
-Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
-Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
-Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
-Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 84 Punkte von 85 (1 Punkte übrig)

Folgende Teile müssten noch dazu gekauft werden:
-Ryzen 2700X
-16GB DDR4 passend zum Mainboard
-AM4 Mounting Set-Kit für den CPU Kühler

Falls ich einer der Glücklichen wäre, würde ich das System gerne selber aufpimpen.

Gruß
seileca


----------



## enux (6. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PC Games Hardware Team!

Tolle Aktion und passend zur beginnenden Vorweihnachtszeit 

Mein derzeitiges System sieht wie folgt aus:

- Intel i5 6500 auf Asrock H170 Pro 4 und gekühlt mit Noctua D9L
- Gainward GTX 1060 6GB mit Arctic Accelero Mono PLUS (weil der Originalkühler gestorben ist und die Grafikkarte zu jenem Zeitpunkt nicht lieferbar war)
- 2x8GB DDR4 2133 RAM von Crucial
- Seasonic 550Watt Netzteil (PCGH-Edition)
- Samsung Evo 850 SSD, die ich mir aus dem Notebook "geborgt" habe
- Noctua Gehäuselüfter
- Sharkoon Gehäuse (ohne Fenster)
- Monitor Dell 24"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aufgrund familiärer Prioritäten wurde damals mit begrenztem Budget gekauft. Nur bei der Kühlung wollte ich nicht sparen, da der PC leise sein musste (Schlafzimmer).
Stand heute sind diverse Updates notwendig, da aktuelle Titel die Hardware ans Limit bringen. Da kommt das Gewinnspiel natürlich wie gerufen 

Meine PCGH-Wunschliste lautet daher wie folgt:

Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 84 Punkte von 85 (1 Punkt übrig)

Den gepimpten PC würde ich noch mit einer neuen CPU und RAM ergänzen. Je nach dem, was der Markt gerade hergibt einen i5 8600k/i7 8700k oder falls der Z370 wirklich kompatibel ist und der i7 9700k verfüg- und bezahlbar ist, dann diesen.
RAM wie gehabt 2x8GB DDR4 mit zur CPU passenden Taktung.

Das "Altsystem" würde ich meinen beiden Schulpflichtigen Kindern vermachen.

Falls ich tatsächlich zu den reich Beschenkten gehören sollte, würde ich den PC selber aufrüsten wollen.
So oder so vielen Dank für diese geniale Aktion!

Beste Grüße aus Hessen!


----------



## Manolo72 (6. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Neue Teile:

Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 79 Punkte von 85 (6 Punkte übrig)


Alte Teile:

Asus MAXIMUS VIII HERO ALPHA Intel Z170 So.1151 Dual Channel DDR4 ATX Retail
16GB (4x 4096MB) Corsair Vengeance LPX schwarz DDR4-2800 DIMM CL16-18-18-36 Quad Kit
4GB MSI GeForce GTX 970 Gaming 4G Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 2xDVI / 1xHDMI 2.0 / 1xDisplayPort
Intel Core i7 6700K 4x 4.00GHz So.1151 WOF
EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 PCGH-Edition Tower Kühler
Corsair Vengeance C70 - Midi Tower -Black
2x 24 Zoll FullHD
NT beQuiet Pure Power 10 600 Watt
Logitech G710+ Tastatur und Logitech MX 1100 Maus


----------



## Peter-Pe (6. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo,

Mein jetziger PC ist schon sehr in die Jahre gekommen.
Im Moment nutze ich folgende Hardware:

ASUS P7H55
Intel i5 760
8 GB DDR 3 Ram
GTX 760 2GB
AOC F22+
500 w Netzteil
Altes Gehäuse

Die Hardware ist jetzt doch sehr in die Jahre gekommen. Aktuelle Spiele mit höheren Anforderungen laufen nicht mehr wirklich, da Prozessor und GPU damit an ihre Grenzen kommen.
Immerhin läuft mein Lieblingsspiel Rainbow 6 Siege damit noch passabel, auch wenn ich auf HD Texturen verzichten muss und das Laden zum Rundenanfang manchmal ewig dauert.
Fürs komplette Aufrüsten fehlt mir einfach das Geld.
Auch wenn ich Vollzeit arbeite, geht halt fast alles für den Lebensunterhalt drauf. Aber so ist es nun mal.
Vielleicht hab ich mit meiner Zusammenstellung ja Glück.

Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)

Intel+Nvidia würde ich als Kombi gern behalten, da ich damit nie große Probleme hatte.

Yo ok das wars. Dann warte ich mal ab.
Wünsche uns allen viel Glück.


----------



## TheSmile (6. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH Team,

ich versuche auch mal mein Glück. 

Meine Punkteverteilung: 

*AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)​*
Mein aktueller Rechenknecht: *
CPU:* Phenom II X6 1100T*Kühler:* Thermalright Archon*VGA:* Gigabyte Radeon HD7970 3072MB*MB:* Gigabyte GA-MA770-DS3 (Rev. 2.0)*RAM:* G.Skill Performance 8192 DDR2 1066 MHz*SUV:* Enermax Revolution87+ 550W

Ich zocke überwiegend FP-Shooter wie Battlefield 1 und demnächst Battlefield 5. Hatte lange Zeit auch WOW gespielt, wo eine Rückkehr hierzu auch nicht ausgeschlossen ist, wenn sie wahrscheinlich auch nur von kurzer Dauer sein wird. Die aktuelle Kiste pfeift jedenfalls aus allen Löchern beim Zocken von BF1. Daher habe ich mich schon seit einiger Zeit mit einer Aufrüstung des Systems beschäftigt. Mich haben jedoch vor allem die Kosten für eine neue Grafikkarte und RAM davor abgeschreckt. Sollte ich tatsächlich auserwählt werden, würde ich einen Ryzen 7 2700X und einen G.Skill FlareX 3200 RAM mit 16 GB dazu kaufen. Netzteil müsste eigentlich noch genug Reserven haben. So und jetzt Daumen drücken 
​


----------



## latschen (6. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Mein derzeitiger Rechner:Asus X370 prime,Amd 2700x,,MSI gtx 1070,,Samsung LC27 F398,fractal disign 360,16 gb g skill ddr4 3000.                                                                                                                                                                                                      
Wunschzettel beinhaltet:AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX Vega 64 Air Boost 8G OC (27 Punkte)

Gesamt: 61 Punkte von 85 (24 Punkte übrig)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Buddhakeks (6. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo zusammen,

mein aktuelles System:

Prozessor: AMD Ryzen 5 1600X
Mainboard: ASRock AB350 Gaming
Arbeitsspeicher: Corsair 2x 8 GB DDR4-2666 SDRAM
Grafikkarte: MSI RX 480 Gaming X 8 GB
Festplatten: SanDisk SDSSDP128G + Samsung SSD 850 EVO 500GB
Gehäuse: Phanteks Enthoo Evolv ITX Mini-ITX Gehäuse 
Netzteil: bequiet BQT F1-500W PCGH-Edition
Monitor: BenQ XL2730Z

Dieses System wurde nach und nach zusammen gestellt. Die jüngsten Teile sind der Prozessor, Mainboard und der Arbeitsspeicher. Als nächste Anschaffung habe ich eine größere SSD Platte und eine bessere Grafikkarte geplant.

Folgende Komponenten habe ich ausgewählt:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X399 MEG Creation (24 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX Vega 64 Air Boost 8G OC (27 Punkte)

Gesamt: 84 Punkte von 85 (1 Punkte übrig)

Mit dem neuen Mainboard würde ich wieder in mein altes Gehäuse von Phantek umziehen, um Platz für alle Bauteile zu haben. Zudem würe ich den Monitor von iiyama als Zweitmonitor aufstellen, um beim Daddeln gleichzeitig noch die neusten youtube-videos  oder sonstige News zu verfolgen. Desweiteren würde mir ein Zweitmonitor, die Arbeit bei Hausarbeiten erleichtern, um nicht als hin und her wechseln zu müssen. Als Grafikkarte kommt für mich nur die Vega 64 in Frage. Zum einen hatte ich schon immer AMD-Grafikkarten und zum anderen hätte ich dann mit meinem BenQ und dem iiyama 2 Freesyncmonitore im Portfolio.

Viele Grüße
Buddhakeks


----------



## Koksom (6. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team,
Pimp my PC 2018 kommt wie gerufen, Danke dafür! Aufrüstpläne habe ich schon seit 2017, allerdings kamen dann doch finanzielle Engpässe, die so nicht geplant waren. Aber dazu später mehr.
Fangen wir mit meiner aktuellen „alten“ Hardware an. 

CPU: Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3
CPU-Kühler: be quiet Dark Rock Pro 3
MB: ASRock Z87M OC Formula
RAM: 2*4GB Patriot
VGA: Sapphire R9 380 4GB
NT: be quiet Straight Power 480W
HDD: WD Blue 2,5 Zoll 1TB
SSD: Samsung Evo 840 120GB
Gehäuse: jonsbo U3 inklusive be quiet 120mm Silent Wing 2
Bildschirme: acer FHD sowie ein alter Dell 5:4

Dieser Computer sollte klein sein, möglichst alle aktuellen Spiele schaffen und dabei auch leise und kühl. Nun was soll ich sagen, die ersten beiden Punkte wurden damals locker eingehalten. Jetzt muss man sich folgende Situation vorstellen: 14qm großes (sagen wir eher kleines) Zimmer im vierten Stock, Südseite und Hochsommer. Ich denke hier können wir uns alle einig sein, dass die beiden letzteren Punkte damit nicht eingehalten werden konnten 

Was war also mein Plan? Schon länger hatte ich mich nach anderen und größeren Gehäusen umgeschaut. Die Wahl sollte zwischen einem LianLi und einem Phanteks entschieden werden. Allerdings hatte ich dann 2017 das erste Mal so richtig von dem in den USA ansässigen Unternehmen CaseLabs gehört und mich dahingehend informiert. Klar kannte ich die Gehäuse aus diversen Foren aber die Preise haben mich damals immer abgeschreckt. Doch dieses Mal sollte es anders kommen. Mein Verstand hat ausgesetzt (wie so oft bei Harware -.-) und ich habe mir ein CaseLabs S8 bestellt. Das neue Gehäuse war bombastisch und ich bin auch immer noch echt sehr begeistert davon wenn ich es anschaue. Allerdings wollte ich mein mATX Mainboard nicht in so ein großes Gehäuse setzen. Wie sieht das denn aus?  Ich meine ich könnte aktuell mein komplettes jonsbo Gehäuse in das CaseLabs stellen und trotzdem noch ohne Probleme den Deckel schließen. Daher wusste ich für dieses Gehäuse muss eine Aufrüstaktion her. Neue Lüfter wurden eingebaut und dann sollte der Rest kommen.

Leider kam es dann zu finanziellen Problemen (die ich hier nicht genauer erläutern möchte) und das Projekt wurde bis vor kurzem auf Eis gelegt. Aktuelle Pläne sehen vor ein neues Netzteil sowie eine große SSD zu kaufen und dann das ganze System ins neue Gehäuse umzusetzen. Ich meine es wäre dann auch wiederum zu schade für das CL gewesen es einfach einstauben zu lassen. Die Pimp my PC Aktion von PCGH kommt daher wie gerufen. Da ich also Netzteil und SSD quasi schon bestellt habe, kommen für mich in Frage:

Ausgewählte Produkte
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)

Als weitere Anschaffung wären, neben Netzteil und SSD, noch ein 2700x oder 2600 sowie passenden RAM geplant. 500-600€ sollten da realistisch sein. Damit hätte ich eine leistungstarke Hardware, die perfekt für das S8 ist. Und da CaseLabs leider schließen mussten, wäre dies doch eine tolle Würdigung.
Viele Grüße und allen Teilnehmern alles Gute


----------



## homunkulus (6. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebes PCGH Team,

als langjähriger und treuer Leser habe ich mich entschlossen, bei „Pimp my PC“ mitzumachen.
Da ich selbst noch ganz gut hardwareseitig ausgerüstet bin, reiche ich hier den doch sehr in die Jahre gekommenen PC meiner besseren Hälfte ein. 
Das Teil ist fast 10 Jahre alt und reicht nur noch für ältere Adventures, selbst Sims4 macht nicht so dolle Spaß. 
Benutzt wird der PC daher fast nur noch für Office Tätigkeiten und selbst beim Surfen läuft der RAM voll bzw. liegt eine sehr hohe CPU Last an. 
Da Sie mir des Weiteren hin und wieder bissl neidisch über die Schulter beim Daddeln schaut, wird’s echt Zeit für ein Upgrade. 

Hier die aktuellen PC Komponenten:

Prozessor: Intel Core i5-750 Lynnfield mit Arctic Freezer 7 Kühler
Mainboard : Asus P7P55D
Arbeitsspeicher: 4 GB Kingston DDR3 1333
Festplatte: Crucial MX500 500GB SSD
Grafikkarte: AMD/ATI Radeon Asus HD5770 1GB RAM
Soundkarte: Creative Audigy 2ZS
Netzteil: Seventeam 550W V-Force
Gehäuse: Cooltek irgendwas
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite E2473HDS 24 Zoll

Folgende Komponenten habe ich als Pimp-Basis ausgewählt:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (12 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX Vega 64 Air Boost 8G OC (27 Punkte)

Gesamt: 82 Punkte von 85 (3 Punkte übrig)

Diese werden um diese ergänzt:

Prozessor (Neukauf): AMD Ryzen 7 2700
Arbeitsspeicher (Neukauf): z.B. Corsair 16 GB DDR4 CMK16GX4M2B3000C15, Vengeance, kompatibel mit Mainboard und CPU laut MSI Website
ggf. CPU Kühler wenn Boxed zu laut, z.B. auch den Dark Rock Pro 4 von Be Quiet


Weiterverwendet würde die SSD von Crucial. 
Die alte Creative Soundkarte wäre nicht einbaubar, daher würde zuerst der Onboardsound getestet werden und im Bedarfsfall eine neue Soundkarte hinzukommen.

Warum diese Zusammenstellung?

Der PC ist alt, man kommt um eine Komplettumrüstung nicht mehr herum. 
Der 8 Jahre alte 24 Zoll Full HD Monitor ist nicht mehr zeitgemäß, der Iiyama 27 Zoller stellt ein ideales Upgrade dar. 
Des Weiteren könnte man in Kombination mit der MSI Vega 64 Grafikkarte FreeSync nutzen.
Das aktuelle Gehäuse ist eher hässlich und klapprig, die SSD musste ich festkleben. 
Daher wäre das superschöne Be Quiet Dark Base Pro die ideale Basis für neue Hardware. 
Da auch ein neuer PC bei Ihr wieder mindestens 5 Jahre Verwendung finden wird für Office, Bildbearbeitung sowie dann endlich wieder aktuelle Games, macht die oben genannte Zusammenstellung aus meiner Sicht Sinn.

Bei Gewinn werde ich selbstverständlich das neue System selbst zusammenbauen und einen Text mit Bildern für uns alle verfassen. 

Liebe Grüße und macht weiter so
homunkulus


----------



## Maxftdi (6. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo, ich bin neu hier und versuch mal mein Glück daher Danke für dieses Gewinnspiel. Neuanschaffung wäre der Prozessor (grün markiert) für das neue System. 

Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein aktuelles System:
AMD-CPU: AMD Ryzen 5 1600X, 6x 3.60GHz (YD160XBCAEWOF)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: Zotac GeForce GTX 970 AMP! Extreme Core, 4GB GDDR5 (ZT-90107-10P)
AMD-Mainboard: ASRock Fatal1ty X370 Gaming K4 (90-MXB550-A0UAYZ)
SSD M2: Samsung SSD 960 EVO 500GB, M.2 (MZ-V6E500BW)
Speicher: G.Skill RipJaws V rot DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-2800, CL15-15-15-35 (F4-2800C15D-16GVR)
Netzteil:  be quiet! System Power 7 600W ATX 2.31 (BN145)
CPU-Kühler: Scythe Mugen 5 PCGH-Edition (SCMG-5PCGH)
Gehäuse: Zalman Z3 Plus schwarz, Acrylfenster
Laufwerk/Soundkarte: DVD-Brenner/Onboard-Sound
Lüfter-Set: 2x Zalman ZA1225ASL, 120mm
Monitor: Samsung S27C350H, 27" (LS27C350HSEN)

Neues System:
Intel-CPU: Intel Core i7-8700K, 6x 3.70GHz (BX80684I78700K)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)
Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
SSD M2: Samsung SSD 960 EVO 500GB, M.2 (MZ-V6E500BW)
Speicher: G.Skill RipJaws V rot DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-2800, CL15-15-15-35 (F4-2800C15D-16GVR)
Netzteil:  be quiet! System Power 7 600W ATX 2.31 (BN145)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Zalman Z3 Plus schwarz, Acrylfenster
Laufwerk/Soundkarte: DVD-Brenner/Onboard-Sound
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 mm) (1 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)


----------



## Daniel245 (6. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Derzeitiger PC:
CPU: Intel i5-2500K übertaktet auf 4.2 Ghz (Kühler: Scythe Ninja 3, Standardlüfter ersetzt durch Scythe Kaze Flex 120 PWM 1200rpm)
Mainboard: Asus P8P67-M
RAM: TeamGroup 4x2GB DDR3-1333 CL9
GPU: MSI GeForce GTX 980 Gaming 4G
PSU: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600W
Gehäuselüfter: 4x Noctua NF-A14 FLX, 140mm
Lüftersteuerung: Scythe Kaze Master Flat II
DVD-Brenner: Sony Optiarc AD-7260S schwarz
SSD: SanDisk Ultra Plus Desktop 256GB, SATA
HDD: 2x Western Digital WD Blue 4TB, SATA 6Gb/s (WD40EZRZ), 1x Western Digital WD Green 2TB, SATA 6Gb/s (WD20EARX)
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define R5 Black, schallgedämmt

Wunschzettel:
AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte) 
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)

Bei Gewinn selbst nachrüsten würde ich:
CPU: AMD Ryzen 7 2700X
CPU-Kühler: Thermalright Macho Rev. B auf Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut WLP
RAM: 2x8GB DDR4-3600, CL16-16-16-36

Gehäuse samt Netzteil, Lüfter und Lüftersteuerung würde ich beibehalten.

Den Wunschzettel habe ich mit Fokus auf die GPU und Mainboard ausgewählt, und der Monitor wäre mein erster Zweitmonitor auf dem Schreibtisch. Mit dem System wäre auch HDR-Gaming in hohen Auflösungen interessant sobald neue und günstigere HDR Monitore 2019 erscheinen.

Da mein jetziger PC schon in die Jahre kommt, insbesondere CPU und RAM, wäre demnächst ein gründliches Upgrade fällig.
Ich bin ein Multigamer und spiele die meisten der aktuellen Triple-A Spiele früher oder später. Spiele auch gelegentlich die eine oder andere Indie-Perle. 
Ich habe sowohl Freude an Solospielen beinahe aller Genres sowie kompetitive Multiplayerspiele.
In aktuellen Spielen gerate ich mit meinem PC an einem BenQ XL2420G (1080p G-Sync) doch schon oft an Grenzen, insbesondere stark unregelmäßige Frametimes machen der CPU und dem RAM zu schaffen. Da mein Budget derzeit sehr begrenzt ist (Student Bachelor Wirtschaftsinformatik) wollte ich noch auf einen besseren Zeitpunkt warten (2019), würde mich aber sehr über den Gewinn freuen 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chad (6. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebe PCGH-Redaktion,


vielen Dank für diese Aktion.
Da meine letzte nennenswerte Aufrüstaktion schon ein paar Jahre her ist und 
mein derzeitiger Rechner seinen Aufgaben nicht mehr gewachsen ist, kommt diese 
Verlosung mir sehr gelegen. 
Ich beschäftige mich intensiv mit dem Themengebiet des maschinellen Lernens und 
somit auch mit neuronalen Netzen. Ein wichtiger Schritt ist es natürlich nicht nur 
die Theorie zu meistern, sondern auch die Praxis zu bewältigen. Hier mangelt es mir 
doch merklich an einer markanten GPU. Besonders die Limitierung des VRAM sind 
hinderlich, da das Training dadurch auf kleine Batches beschränkt ist. 
Dies wäre durch die 11GB der 2080ti von MSI erheblich verbessert, zudem ist auch die 
rohe Performance nicht zu verachten, besonders wenn die Tensorcores mittels CUDA v10 
verwendet werden. 
Auf das MSI Z370 würde ich dann natürlich einen neuen 9900k schnallen und in Symbiose 
mit der neuen GPU laufen lassen. Der Pure Rock von be quiet! macht eine schmale 
elegante Figur in dem Fenster des geplanten be quiet! Pure Base 600 und lässt noch Freiraum, sodass 
auch der RAM zur Geltung kommen kann. Nicht zu missachten ist der Geräuschpegel, hier 
helfen die Pure Wings 2 von be quiet! aus und liefern leise ihre Performance im neuen System.
Auch der Bildschirm ist eine immense Verbesserung, da mir die erhöhte Wiederholrate des 
iiyama G-Masters bei Spielen wie Rainbow Six Siege ein flüssigeres Spielerlebniss ermöglicht.
Zudem würde die Leistung der MSI 2080ti durch meinen derzeitigen 1920x1080 60hz Monitor 
nicht gewürdigt werden.

Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Glück.



Aktuelle Komponenten:
    - Gigabyte GA-B75N
    - Intel 3570K
- Palit GeForce GTX 1060 DUAL 6GB 
    - Samsung SSD 830 256GB
    - Corsair Vengeance LP DDR3-1600 8GB
    - be quiet! Straight Power E9
    - Thermalright HR02-Macho
    - Fractal Node 304
    - Dell P2214H



Ausgewählte Produkte:
Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)


Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)



Meine Ergänzungen:
    - Intel 9900k
    - G.Skill Trident Z RGB DDR4-3200 16GB
    - Samsung 960 EVO 1TB
    - be quiet! Pure Base 600





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lordxeen (6. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Redaktion,


 mein Sockel 1155 System vom Januar 2013 hat seine geplante Lebensdauer weit überschritten und hätte bereis 2017 einem Ryzen weichen sollen. Mit der Geburt meiner Tochter tendierte mein Zeitbudget gegen Null und die Aufrüstpläne wurden nach hinten geschoben. Der Rechner wurde immer wieder erweitert und reicht gepaart mit der RX 480 Red Devil noch für mittlere Ansprüche in 1440p. Leider ist die Red Devil im September nach 25 Monaten gestorben (da hat auch der Backofen nicht mehr geholfen), zuvor hat es bereits das Mainboard 2016 erwischt. Kurzum es wird dringend Zeit für was Neues.


 Mainboard: B75MA-P45 (Ersatz für GA-Z77-D3H) | aus 2018 bzw. 2013
 CPU: Xeon 1230v2 (Ivy Bridge)| aus 2013
 RAM: 2x 8 GB Corsair Vengeance DDR3-1600 CL9| aus 2012
 CPU Lüfter: Alpenföhn Brocken| aus 2013
 Grafikkarte: XFX 7850 OC 2 GB(Ersatz für RX 480 Red Devil)| aus 2012 bzw. 2016
 Netzteil: Be Quiet Dark Power Pro 650 Watt| aus 2016
 Monitor: Benq BL3200 (1440p)| aus 2014
 Gehäuse: Fractal Design R4 (gedämmt)| aus 2016
 Laufwerke: Crucial 480 GB (Win7 Pro), Crucial 240 GB (Win 10 Home), Toshiba 3 TB, Samsung 750 GB, LG Blu-ray Brenner


 Mein Aufrüstwunsch sieht so aus:


 AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 78 Punkte von 85 (7 Punkte übrig)


 Begründung:
 Der Aufrüstungsplan für CPU und RAM (Faustregel: RAM und Cores immer verdoppeln) wird modifiziert zu einem Ryzen 2 oder Ryzen 3 mit 8 Cores (16 Threads) und vorläufig 16 GB DDR4 RAM (preisbedingt); später 32 GB. Die Rückkehr zur AMD-Plattform nach Xeon Intermezzo ist gesetzt (Pentium 90, Athlon 1000, Athlon 3000+, X2 5000+, Phenom II). Als Unterbau wähle ich das *MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon, *es bietet mit 8 SATA und 2 M.2 Ports auch für die Zukunft genügend Anschlussmöglichkeiten und kann bei Bedarf bis zu 64 GB RAM beherbergen. Der Alpenföhn hat keine Halterung für AM4 und weicht einem *be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4.* Wahrscheinlich warte ich auf den Ryzen 3 mit Zen2, das Performance Plus nehme ich noch mit und habe dann hoffentlich wieder 4 Jahre Ruhe.
 Gehäuse, Netzteil und Laufwerke werden aus dem aktuellen System übernommen. Die Komponenten habe ich erst kürzlich aufgerüstet und haben noch Luft nach oben. Hier sollen die *be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM *für bessere Frischluft im System sorgen.
 Das schwächste Glied ist im Augenblick die Grafikkarte. 1024 Shader-Cores und 2 GB VRAM sind für 1440p anno 2018 objektiv zu wenig. Der Monitor ist ein guter Allrounder mit VA Panel und wurde auch unter dem Gesichtspunkt Fernseh-Ersatz ausgewählt. Ein reiner Gaming-Monitor mit 1ms Latenz und 144Hz in Form des  *iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 *ist eine klasse Ergänzung als Gaming-Monitor und kann auch im Home Office als zweiter Bildschirm genutzt werden.  
 Daran muss sich auch die Grafikkartenauswahl orientieren. RX 580 wäre nur ein Seitwärtsschritt zur RX 480 und würde bereits in 1440p stark limitieren – die hohe Bildwiederholfrequenz des Monitors bleibt ungenutzt – trotz FreeSync. Die Vega 64 reizt schon sehr, die TDP und Geräuschkulisse sind mir aber persönlich viel zu hoch. Schweren Herzens würde ich nach 15 Jahren AMD (9000 Pro, 9800 Pro, 3870, 5770, 7850, 280X, RX 480) wieder ins nVidia Lager wechseln. Die *MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC *bietet auch für 144 Hz genug Leistung bei angenehmer Lautstärke.


 Der Xeon wird anschließend in einem vorhandenen Chieftec Dragon mit Windows 7 Pro auf der Crucial 480 GB und Samsung 750 GB ein zweites Leben als BOINC und Zweit-PC fürs LAN bekommen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cliff (6. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Die Gelegenheit möchte ich mir nicht entgehen lassen und mich auch bewerben 

Zunächst etwas zur Geschichte "meines" PCs. Meinen ersten eigenen PC hab ich mir 2005 gekauft, damals einen Medion. Der war für den Einstieg natürlich genial, kam aber relativ "früh" an seine Limits. Ich kam auf die Idee, mir meinen ersten PC selbst zusammenzustellen, und dank einiger schon vorhandener Komponenten aus dem alten PC war das dann ja auch gar nicht so teuer. Einige Zeit der Recherche nach Testberichten, Erfahrungsberichten und zur Zusammenstellung eines PCs legte ich 2008 dann los mit Komponenten der Kategorie "gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis mit Fokus auf Leistung". Gehäuse, Netzteil, Mainboard, RAM, CPU und GraKa wurden erneuert, 500GB HDD und optische Laufwerke aus dem alten PC übernommen und noch um eine damals noch ziemlich teure 60GB SSD als Systemfestplatte ergänzt. Das war für mich damals eine ziemlich gute Arbeitsmaschine, an der ich bis vor kurzem meine Freude hatte, auch wenn die Spieleperformance mittlerweile echt schlecht geworden war. Hab aber aus Zeitgründen wenig gespielt und für Office war das Ding immer noch schnell, also war das nicht so dramatisch 
Folgende Komponenten waren es dann hinterher:
- Gehäuse: Thermaltake Soprano
- Netzteil: BeQuiet! 450W
- CPU: Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550  Sockel LGA775
- Mainboard: Asus P5Q Deluxe Intel P45 Chipsatz
- GraKA: Sapphire Radeon HD 4870 Toxic
- RAM: 4GB DDR 2
- SSD: 60GB OCZ Agility

Dieses Jahr im März , nachdem ein paar Monate vorher das Netzteil abgeraucht war, verabschiedete sich dann meine Grafikkarte. Nach dem Starten bunte, flackernde, vertikale Streifen und bevor ich wusste was geschah hat sich die Karte dann in den Bluescreen verabschiedet. Hier blieben die Streifen, Windows ließ sich nicht mehr starten und auch nicht reparieren und nach einiger Zeit der Startversuche blieb der Monitor dann schwarz. Grafikkarte wurde dann ersetzt durch eine KFA2 GeForce GTX 1050 OC 2GB und Windows neu aufgesetzt, vorher die Daten gesichert. Erstmal alles gut. Bis es dann 2-3 Monate später zu erneuten, sporadischen Blue Screens kam.  An die Fehlermeldung erinnere ich mich nicht mehr, war aber was unspezifisches vom Charakter "kann alles sein, auch Hardware". Anfangs wars lästig, hinterher nervig, denn die Blue Screens kamen immer häufiger. GraKa war erst neu, Netzteil auch, RAM konnte ich durch austesten mit dem einen oder anderen Riegel auch ausschließen, blieb noch CPU oder Mainboard, Temperaturen der CPU waren aber soweit okay. Ich vermute am ehesten Mainboard.
Also "musste"  ich "schweren Herzens" meine in die Jahre gekommene und mir 10 Jahre treue Dienste geleistetet Hardware ergänzend auch tauschen, da nen altes Mainboard Sockel LGA775 nicht mehr so leicht zu kriegen war und es ja auch mal Zeit wurde. Also Mainboard und im gleichen Zuge natürlich auch CPU und RAM getauscht. Das ganze mit ner neuen 250 GB M.2 SSD kombiniert. Vor kurzem wurde das noch um eine 500GB SATA SSD ergänzt sowie die KFA2 GeForce GTX 1050 OC 2GB durch eine ASUS Expedition GeForce GTX 1060 OC 6GB ersetzt. Die alte SSD blieb erhalten,  darauf sind einige ältere Spiel nun geparkt, sowie die HDD natürlich auch (wobei ich die auch bald mal ersetzen müsste...). Die optischen Laufwerke konnte ich nicht mehr anschließen, da kein SATA Anschluss vorhanden und der alte ATA natürlich nicht mehr auf dem aktuellen Mainboard. Also ein neues gekauft, ab und an braucht man ja doch mal nen optisches Laufwerk. Das ganze wurde in den alten Tower gepackt, dessen Plexiglasscheibe vor einigen Jahren einem wütenden Fußtritt meiner Exfreundin wenig paroli bieten konnte, wie man an den Bildern inkl. meiner notdürftigen Reparatur sehen kann. Dafür wurden jetzt zusätzlich die beiden recht lauten und nicht regelbaren 120mm Gehäuselüfter ersetzt, jetzt guck ich jedes mal ob der PC auch an ist oder nicht wenn ich in den Raum komme, weil man ihn im idle wirklich gar nicht mehr hört. Zusammenfassend sind jetzt folgende Komponenten verbaut:
- Gehäuse: Thermaltake Soprano (alt)
- Gehäuselüfter vorne: 120mm Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro PL-PS
- Gehäuselüfter hinten: 120mm Noiseblocker eLoop B12-PS
- Netzteil: Cooler Master G450M 450W
- Mainboard: ASRock B350 Pro4
- CPU: AMD Ryzen 7 1700X
- CPU Kühler: Alpenföhn Ben Navis 120mm
- GraKa: ASUS Expedition GeForce GTX 1060 OC 6GB
- RAM: 16GB Crucial Ballistix Sport LT grau DDR4-2666 CL 16
- ASUS DVD-RW optisches Laufwerk
- SSD 250GB Samsung 970 Evo M.2
- SSD 500GB SanDisk Ultra 3D SATA
- HDD 500GB (alt)
- SSD 60GB OCZ Agility (alt)
- Monitor: 10 Jahre alter 22" Medion 1680x1050

Mit dem System komme ich so eigentlich gut zurecht und Spielen macht wieder richtig Spaß! Dank etwas mehr Zeit habe ich mich aber auch mal mit OC beschäftigt, was ich früher nie getan habe, und bin recht schnell an die Grenzen des Systems gestoßen. Die Einschränkungen im UEFI des Mainboards sowie die fehlende Möglichkeit zum OC via P-States sind da einer der Hauptaspekte, ebenso fehlende LLC, die mich die Möglichkeiten nicht richtig austesten lässt.. Aber ist ja auch eines der "Einsteigerboards", also irgendwo verständlich. Gerne würde ich mir zum bald abgeschlossenen Studium nen neuen Monitor gönnen, nach einiger Recherche sollte es ein WQHD Monitor mit 144Hz werden. 
Und genau hier kommen wir zu eurem Gewinnspiel: Die Komponenten, die ich mir rausgesucht habe, würden mein bestehendes System im Rahmen der Schwachpunkte, die ich jetzt sehe, perfekt ergänzen: Mit dem neuen Mainboard währe auch vernünftiges OC möglich, womit ich auch VDROOP etwas vermeiden könnte. Der neue Monitor ist genau das, was ich am liebsten bald kaufen würde, wäre da nicht die Einschränkung der Leistungsfähigkeit des Systems. 1680x1050 verlangt der GraKa schon was ganz anderes ab als WQHD. Die auswählte GraKa wäre also mein "sicherer Hafen" um die Leistungsfähigkeit auch mit der hohen Auflösung locker zu halten. Vom kaputten Tower hab ich ja schon erzählt, dann hätte ich endlich mal wieder einen der heile ist und auch noch gut aussieht! In meinem aktuellen würde die GraKa von der Länge her auch gar nicht reinpassen, da die Laufwerksschächte im Weg sind, da ist die jetztige GraKa schon sehr eng, wie die Fotos zeigen. Und wenn ich mir ne größere GraKa kaufe bräuchte ich auch nen neues Netzteil, mein jetztiges mit 450W kommt so gerade eben hin, mit der RTX 2080 wäre das hoffnungslos überfordert.
Einige gute Gründe, warum mein PC danach für mich perfekt wäre! Deshalb hier die Konfiguration:

*AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 601 Window Silver (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)*

Ganz schön lang geworden, sorry  Danke für die tolle Aktion!

Cliff




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## anoobis05 (6. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo Verbaut sind Momantan:

I5 4670K @ 4 Ghz
Gigabyte 1080
Samsung Evo SSD 250
Gigabyte Mainbors
Be Quiet Netzteil
Diverse HDD
Asus Xonar
LG Monitor


Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)
Bitte wählen Sie noch ein AMD-Mainboard oder ein Intel-Mainboard


----------



## Hellman16 (6. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Ich habe schon länger vor mein System neu zu bauen.
Mein jetziger Rechner ist schon 7 Jahre alt.

Bestehendes System

Intel i7 2600K
16 GB Corsair Venegeance DDR1600
Asus Mainboard  P8Z68 Deluxe
Corsair Netzteil HX850 Modular
Zmachine LQ1000 Zaalman Alu Gehüse incl. Wasserkühlung
Radeon Saphire 290x Triple 8GB
Samsung Blue Ray Brenner
Acer 27 Zoll Full HD Monitor


Dazu kaufen würde ich

Prozessor AMD 2700x
32 GB Arbeitsspeicher von Corsair DDR4-3200
500 GB Samsung 970 Evo M.2
4000 GB WD Gold WD4002FYYZ

Ein Gehäuse habe ich noch 

NZXT Phantom Big Tower
Das Netzteil und den BlueRay Brenner würde ich weiter verwenden

Meine Auswahl wäre folgende

MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon
MSI Geforce RTX 280 Duke 8G OC
be quiet! Darck Rock Pro 
be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3x120 oder 140mm)
iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1


----------



## InfoStudent (6. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Guten Abend wertes Team des PCGH Forums und Mitteilnehmer!



Spoiler



TL/DR: Ich könnte mehr CPU Leistung brauchen und hätte gern eine AMD Grafikkarte, denn diese ermöglicht mir einige Programme zu nutzen, die mit einer Nvidia Karte nicht möglich sind, weiterhin ist die Vega 64 ein gutes Upgrade zur 1070.
Ansonsten habe ich meine Punkte vergeben im Rahmen der Möglichkeiten und würde mich über einen zweiten Bildschirm freuen und das Geld lieber in eine AMD CPU stecken als in den Bildschirm.



Ich möchte mich dieses Jahr um ein Upgrade bewerden und werde einmal den Beitrag verfassen. Die Bilder reiche ich nach, da ich die Regeln so verstehe, dass es kein Problem ist die Bilder nachträglich einzufügen und den Beitrag bis 21.10 zu verändern.

Zuerst zu meinem jetzigen System.
Ich benutze zur Zeit folgende Konfiguration:
CPU: Intel 6700K
Kühler: BQ Dark Rock 3
Mainboard: ASUS ROG Maximus VIII Hero Alpha
Als Arbeitsspeicher nutze ich 2x Crucial Ballistix Sport LT weiß DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-2400, CL16-16-16
Ich nutze eine Samsung SSD und eine WD Green HD für den Speicher.
Meine GPU besteht aus einer EVGA 1070 FTW ACX 3.0
Mein Netzteil lautet auf den Namen BQ SP 10 600W CM und dient mir meist ganz gut!
Das Gehäuse ist ein Phanteks Enthoo Luxe in schwarz.
Als Monitor ist momentan ein einzelner Samsung Syncmaster BX2450 in Verwendung, der Zweitmonitor wurde einer Freundin gegeben. Gerade hier würde mir das Upgrade sehr helfen.

Warum möchte ich hier teilnehmen? Mein PC ist doch eigentlich sehr gut ausgestattet.
Einerseits kann man sicher den Nice-To-Have Effekt betrachten, aber es gibt ja keine Untergrenze an Hardware, mit der man sich bewerben darf und tatsächlich komme ich ans Limit mit meiner Ausstattung. Jedoch hauptsächlich im CPU Bereich.
Dies betrifft definitiv meine Arbeit, aber auch die Spiele, die ich zwischendurch spiele sind CPU lastig. Sowohl City Skylines als auch Project Cars würde ich einfach als sehr CPU lastig beschreiben.
Insgesamt könnte ich mein System so einfach sinnvoll aufrüsten. Mit weiteren ca. 400€ könnte auch ein Wechsel auf AMD vollzogen werden.

Was ist also meine Wunschliste und wie verteile ich die Punkte?

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (12 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX Vega 64 Air Boost 8G OC (27 Punkte)

Gesamt: 75 Punkte von 85 (10 Punkte übrig)

Bei der ersten Wahl habe ich mich für das Mainboard entschieden, denn da würde ich einfach gern auf Ryzen 7 umsteigen. Ob ein 2700 oder 2700X einziehen wird wird wohl der Geldbeutel und die Preise entscheiden.
Das TR4 Board ist zwar verlockend, jedoch wird mir die Aufrüstung zu teuer mit neuem RAM für Quadchannel und ich seh auch tatsächlich nicht den Bedarf für TR4.
Auch könnte ich bei AM4 meinen Kühler weiter verwenden, da BQ ein Upgrade KIT anbietet, die Kühlleistung reicht vollkommen aus.

Das Netzteil habe ich ausgewählt um einfach Reserven zu haben und ich habe einfach schon mehrere Netzteile der Dark Power Pro Serie verbaut und irgendwie möchte ich hier einfach mal eines haben und die Punkte erlauben mir es dieses Netzteil zu wählen.
Zudem die AMD Gpu ihre Leistung ziehen wird, ich hätte eine stärkere 12V Schiene und eine höhere Effizienz.

Beim Gehäuse gebe ich die Punkte aus, da dieses Gehäuse einfach immer bei euch in den Tests super abschneidet und meines Wissens momentan mit der Rev. 2 immer noch Platz 1 innehat.
So komisch es klingt, es würde einfach im Alltag praktisch sein. Qi Ladestation, USB-A Schnellladeport? Genial, mein Handy liegt eh meist auf dem PC während ich arbeite oder spiele, sodass ich diese Features passiv mitnutzen kann.
Aber auch beim Gehäuse selber habe ich einiges gefunden, was mich reizt.
Die Fronttür sieht hochwertig aus, ein Sichtfenster aus Glas und die Lüfter sind besser.
Wenn die Punkte es ermöglichen, was Sie ja tun, so würde ich lieber das Gehäuse tauschen als nur die Lüfter.
Zudem ich mir das Enthoo Luxe eigentlich für eine Wasserkühlung gekauft habe, aber irgendwo reichte der Platz immer nicht. Im Dark Base Pro kann ich in finanziell besseren Zeiten einfach mein Wunschkonzept endlich unterbringen, wo ich mir im Enthoo Luxe selbst im Weg bin. (u.a. krieg ich den 420mm Radi oben einfach nicht verwendet, da die Schläuche sich mit dem Mainboard im weg sind und auf der anderen Seite mit den belegten 5.25" Schächten ebenfalls kein Platz ist.
Was ich besonders gern hätte wäre die Schallisolierung des Dark Base Pro, hier ist das Enthoo Luxe leider mir etwas zu laut.

Beim Monitor hab ich das Auge auf den iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 für 15 Punkte geworfen. Meine Punkte würden mir zwar auch den Monitor für 22 Punkte erlauben, jedoch ist mir der höhere Kontrast wichtiger als die schnellere Reaktionszeit.
Der WQHD Monitor ist dem FHD aber defintiv vorzuziehen, so könnte mein jetziger Monitor als Zweitmonitor verwendet werden und die Arbeit wäre damit deutlich angenehmer und das Geld könnte statt in einen Monitor in die Ryzen CPU gesteckt werden.

AND 27 Points go to ..... Trommelwirbel... die AMD Rx Vega 64.
Die 570 und 580 Karten wären einfach Downgrades von der 1070. Zudem ich von der Armor Kühlleistung nach einigen Testberichten bei der 1080ti nicht überzeugt bin.
Die RX Vega 64 lächelt mich allerdings an. Mit Nvidia bin ich nicht so glücklich nach den letzten Aktionen und Gerüchten, wer die Leistung braucht soll Sie sich kaufen, jedoch würde ich gerne auf AMD wechseln. Die Vega 64 liefert gute Leistung und würde mir auch in einigen Bereichen  wie zB Looking Glass helfen, wo ich Nvidia nicht legitim nutzen kann. In meinen Bereichen ist die Vega 64 jedenfalls erste Wahl und sollte es je eine Wasserkühlung werden hab ich hier mit dem PCB auch wieder die Möglichkeit später einen Wasserkühlung zu verbauen. Ebenso sei hier noch erwähnt, dass das Mainboard Fullcoverblocks in diversen Shops hat, was auch sehr reizvoll ist.

Insgesamt ist das Setup dann gut ausgewogen und auf meine Bedürfnisse abgestimmt.
Es sind viele Nice-To-Have Sachen, mein Wunsch zu AMD zu wechseln und ein gutes Leistungsplus im Bereich der CPU und GPU bei meinen Anwendungen. Zudem man mit einer AMD Karte in meinem Umfeld einfach viel mehr Möglichkeiten hat. Leider kam ich da erst nach dem Kauf der Nvidia Karte drauf.

Somit ergäbe sich folgendes Bild



Bauteil | Zustand alt | Zustand wäre neu
CPU | Intel I7 6700K | 
*Ryzen 7 2700(X)*

CPU-Kühler | Dark Rock 3 | Dark Rock 3
Mainboard | Asus 1151 Hero Alpha | 
*MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon*

Arbeitsspeicher | 2x 8 GB Crucial DDR4 2400MHz | 2x 8 GB Crucial DDR4 2400MHz
GPU | EVGA GTX 1070 FTW ACX 3.0 | 
*MSI Radeon RX Vega 64 Air Boost 8G OC*

Gehäuse | Phanteks Enthoo Luxe, schwarz | 
*Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 orange*

Netzteil | Be Quiet Straight Power 10 600W CM | 
*Be Quiet Dark Power Pro 11 1000W*

Monitor | Samsung SyncMaster BX2450 | 
*iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1*
Dann heißt es jetzt noch Bilder machen und mir selbst die Daumen drücken so ca.  

Und wer bis hier gelesen hat, vielen Dank!


----------



## ZappendusteR (6. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Ahoi,

ich würde gerne meinen Wohnzimmer-PC pimpen und diesen dann mit meiner Gaming-Schleuder die Plätze tauschen lassen. 

Wohnzimmer PC ist ein Define R4 mit:
- Asus P6X58d-e
- Intel X5680
- 12 GB G-Skill
- EVGA 780 SC
- OCZ 120 GB
-Enermax 720W




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Neues Innenleben dürfte gerne 
  Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)
Bitte wählen Sie noch ein Netzteil oder einen CPU-Kühler

Würde dann noch DDR4 und einen 8700K nachlegen und wäre für die kommenden Jahre gerettet.
Also vllcht bald endlich auf 1440P - Toi, toi, toi



Z4P


----------



## GermanDevil74 (6. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo Redaktion,
hiermit bewerbe ich mich um die Aufrüstung meines Lieblings! 

Im Grunde benötige ich nur eine neue Grafikkarte, die anderen Komponenten sind ja im Grunde noch gut! Allerdings kann ein schnelleres Board und ein besserer Monitor auch nicht schaden. Ich fange gerade mit dem streamen bei Twitch an und da könnte ich eine neue Ausstattung gut gebrauchen.

Meine Hardware:

Board: Asus Prime B350 Plus
CPU: Ryzen 5 2600
Grafik: MSI GTX 1050 ti 4GB
Speicher: GSkill DDR4 2400 16GB
Gehäuse: BeQuiet Dark Base Pro 900
Netzteil: HKC 550 Watt
Diverse Festplatte / SSD`s
Monitor Medion 27" / HP 24"

Meine Wahl:
AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)

Danke für die tolle Aktion!


----------



## SilentHunter (6. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



RubyRabbit schrieb:


> Hallo PCHardwareGames,
> 
> aufgerüstet werden soll mein aktueller Gaming und gleichzeitig Streaming PC. Er ist ca. 3 Jahre alt und nicht mehr dem Standard entsprechend.
> Was in meinem PC schlummert:
> ...



Er ist ca. 3 Jahre alt und nicht mehr dem Standard entsprechend. " Echt jetzt ? " OK zugegebenermaßen einige andere gelistete Systeme setzen da ganz schamlos noch mal eine gute Schippe oben drauf.  

Persönlich bin ich nach lesen der Posts bis hierhin allerdings fast geneigt zu sagen, trotz der 6-7Jahre die die meisten Teile in meiner Kiste mittlerweile auf dem Buckel haben ist sie fast noch Hightech im Vergleich mit einigen anderen der hier gelisteten Systeme.

Jetzt mal ernsthaft Butter bei die Fische. Ich viel beim durchlesen der Einträge teilweise von einem mitleidigen Weinkrampf in den nächsten. Ich mußte erst mal ne Kerze Spenden um mein schlechtes Gewissen zu beruhigen ob meiner von reiner Habgier getriebenen dreisten Schnorrerei nach neuen Teilen im Angesicht der sich mir hier offenbahrten Grausamkeiten.  
Hey nem Ertrinkenden werf ich doch auch keinen Anker an den Kopf genausowenig wie ich einem Obdachlosen seinen Wohnkarton anzuzünden würde. Hier sind teilweise Systeme gelistet die gefühlt noch Dampfbetrieben sind und Rauchzeichen zur Kommunikation nutzen. Auch wenn ick mir wär ich am Ende einer der Erwählten freuen würde wie verrückt drück ich dem einen oder anderen von ganzem Herzen beide Daumen das es lieber ihn statt meiner trifft. 

Mfg


----------



## herrasen (6. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebe Redaktion,

mein Rechner und ich dürsten ebenfalls nach einem schnieken Pimping. 

Dabei passen die diesjährigen Komponenten perfekt in meine Planung und auch allgemein richtig gut zusammen:
Aktuell stehen meine treue MSI 970 4G und der Bildschirm (BenQ XL2411) mit seinen deutlich nachlassenden Farben und nur Full-HD ohnehin schon ganz oben auf meiner Erneuerungs-Liste. Es fehlt aber am Budget für beides. Mit dem Pimping wäre dann sogar das Budget für einen neuen Prozessor da, den ich in das nigelnagelneue Mainboard stecken kann. Hier gibt es dann einen klaren Generationen-Wechsel von meinem MSI Z170A Gaming Pro zum Z370 Gaming Pro (ich bin Fan der MSI-Designs & Hardware) zum -  Hier soll ein i7 8700K meinen i5 6600K beerben. Das ganze soll die fette Duke nicht ausbremsen.
Für diese Komponenten muss natürlich auch ein kräftiges neues Netzteil her, das alte Pure Power L7-530W wäre für ein maximiertes Powerlimit bei der Duke und ein wenig CPU-OC ganz schön am Limit. Und ein Gehäuse in dem das alles gut zur Geltung kommt: Klar! Mein CM 690 ii war damals noch die klassische Studi-Budget-Lösung.

Ich bin schon ein älteres Semester (37) und nutze den Rechner fürs regelmäßige Zocken (von Overwatch über Witcher und Tomb-Raider (Yeah RTX!) bis CIV) aber auch für produktive Arbeiten, bei denen mein Arbeits-Laptop nicht ausreicht. Dazu gehören Videoschnitt und Bildbearbeitungen. Die Komponenten werden also gut ausgelastet und natürlich ausgiebig getestet werden.

Beste Grüße,
Janosch

Upgrade-Komponenten:
Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Dazu anschaffen würde ich noch einen i7 8700K und eine zweite 960Evo (500GB) um auch meine Spielebib mit perfekten Ladezeiten ablegen zu können.

Konfiguration Alt:
Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z170A Gaming Pro
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 7 530 Watt
Gehäuse: Cooler Master CM 690 II 
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce 970 Gaming 4G
Speicher: 2x8GB Crucial CT2K8G4DFD8213 (waren eine super Kaufempfehlung von euch beim letzten Upgrade meines Rechners)
Festplatten: je eine Samsung 960 Evo (500GB), 850 Evo (250GB),  840 Evo (500GB), 840 Series (250GB)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -a-m-s- (6. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallöchen,

ich habe vor kurzem erst meinen PC aufgerüstet. Habe nach und nach alle komponenten bestellt, zuletzt meine tolle Ryzen CPU bekommen und alles zusammengebaut. 
Bisher hatte ich aber leider kein Geld für eine neue Grafikkarte und einen neuen Monitor. Auch die verbauten Lüfter sind nicht die leisesten ^^

Mein aktuelles System:

Mainboard: ASUS PRIME X470-PRO
CPU: AMD Ryzen 2700x
CPU-Kühler: Alpenföhn Brocken 3
RAM: 16GB DDR4-3200 G.Skill RipJaws V
Grafikkarte: ASUS Strix GeForce GTX 970
M.2 SSD: Samsung 970 EVO
HDD´s: 2x 1000GB WD Blue WD10EZEX
Netzteil: 600 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 10 CM
Monitor: BenQ G2420HD
Tower: Corsair Crystal Series 460X RGB


Meine Wahl:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 84 Punkte von 85 (1 Punkte übrig)


Ich würde die Komponenten selber verbauen und auf Grundlage des Mainboards und CPU-Kühlers einen neuen Rechner für meine Schwester zusammenstellen 


Klasse Aktion und Grüße an die Redaktion

Andi


----------



## STEINKLOPPER (6. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo,
auch wenn mein Prozessor nach all den Jahren immer noch schnurrt wie ein Kätzchen, würde ich ihn gerne in Spielerente schicken. Hier und da hackt es doch etwas und trotz 4k scheint mein Prozessor manchmal der Flaschenhals zu sein. Da ich liebend gerne aktuelle Spiele in voller Pracht genieße, muss ich doch verstellen, dass auch meine Grafikkarte hierfür zu langsam ist. Zurzeit muss ich mich mit mittleren bis geringen Einstellungen begnügen, damit ich 4K flüssig spielen kann. 

Prozessor: Intel Core i7-2600K
Ram: 16gb DDR3 Corsair Vengeance
Mainboard: Asus Sabertooth P67
GPU: Msi 980ti
HDD: 2x 2TB Western Digital Black
SSD: 500gb Samsung 850 pro, 128GB Corsair Force 3
Netzteil: 600W Enermax Platimax
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 
Monitor: Samsung U28D590 

Das sind die ausgesuchten Komponenten:
Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)


Als Prozessor würde bei mir dann ein i7 8700k zum Einsatz kommen. Arbeitsspeicher habe ich mir noch keinen ausgesucht, denke aber das es wieder 16gb werden. Mein Traum wäre auch noch eine  NVMe SSD.


----------



## heltaaa (6. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Ich brauche ganz dringend ein Upgrade!!!

Aktuelle Hardware:
CPU: Intel I9 7820X mit be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3
Mainboard: MSI Gaming Pro Carbon X299
Grafik: Vega Frontier Edition (Rajintek Mod)
Speicher: 4 x 8GB G.Skill Trident Z DDR4-4266
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base 900
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850W
Monitor: BenQ XL2720Z




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und so würde ich aufrüsten:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 601 Window Silver (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)


Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)


Wem das jetzt komisch vorkommt hat Recht. Ich will eigenlich nur den Freesync Monitor für mich.
Den Rest würde mein Bruder bekommen, der somit seinen billig Rechner ordentlich aufrüsten könnte.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/attach/jpg


----------



## fabianbpunkt (6. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Ich spiele noch immer auf meinem Laptop. Fortnite läuft darauf aber leider nur gerade eben so...

Das liegt daran, dass die aktuelle Konfiguration so aussieht:

Lenovo Ideapad y580 mit Core i7 3610QM (bei 2,3GHz)
Nvidia GTX 660M (2GB)
und 8GB RAM

Dabei mach dann auch noch das Gehäuse am Lüfterausgang der Grafikkarte schlapp und wurde notdürftig gefixt...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Um das zu verbessern wünsche ich mir folgendes:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 601 Window Silver (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Baker3 (6. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Servus, hier meine Bewerbung für die Pimp my PC 2018 Aktion:

Aktuelles Setup:

CPU: Ryzen 7 2700X (inkl. Boxed Kühler)
GPU: Palit GeForce GTX 1080 Jetsream
MB: X470 Gigabyte Aorus Ultra Gaming
RAM: 2x8GB GSkill Ripjaws 3200 (CL16)
SSDs: 1x M.2 SSD WD 128GB
             1x Intenso SSD 512 GB
             1x WD Blue HDD 1 TB
NT: Corsair 550W VS550 Non-Modular
Gehäuse: Corsair Carbide 200R

Meine Wunschkomponenten:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk (5 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10 600 Watt CM (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)

Auf eine Einladung zu einem persönlichen Gespräch freue ich mich sehr.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Baker3 aka Profi Kabelmanager


----------



## Spiritus2 (6. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PC-Games-Hardware Team, 
Hallo Community

Zurzeit verwende ich meinen guten alten PC, welchen ich mal hier und dort immer wieder aufgerüstet habe. Zurzeit sind auch noch einige gute Komponenten verbaut, sodass ein kompletter Neukauf zu viel wäre. Die Pimp my PC 2018 Aktion kommt da wie gerufen. Den PC selbst   nutze ich teils zum Arbeiten, teils zum Zocken. Gerade habe ich meine liebe zum ARK-Survivel Spiel gewonnen und schon ein paar Stunden darin investiert. Sehnsüchtig erwarte ich auch hierfür das neue DLC EXTINCTION, was bald erscheint. Leider kann ich das Spiel nicht mit den gewünschten FPS und Auflösung spielen. Meine Graka und CPU schafft das Spiel zwar aber leider nur gerade so, daher kommt ein Upgrade der Graka und des Mainboards (für eine neue CPU) ganz gelegen zum DLC start. Neben dem Zocken verwende ich gerade auch ein wenig Zeit damit, meinen PC Optisch ein wenig herzurichten. Leider war ich mir nie sicher ob sich die Investition auch wirklich lohnt, da die Hauptkomponenten schon sehr alt sind und diese zuerst in den Fokus genommen werden müssten. Gerade das alte Mainboard macht bei den Spielerein mit LEDs einen Strich durch die Rechnung. Bei der Auswahl der Komponenten bin ich Prioritätsmäßig noch der unteren Reihenfolge gegangen. Die Optik liegt bei mir doch schon relativ im Vordergrund, weshalb das Gehäuse für mich auch die höchste Priorität hat und mich die fehlende Modularität und fehlende durchsichtige Seitenwand meines Gehäuses doch schon sehr ärgert. An zweiter Stelle steht natürlich das Mainboard, da das neue Mainboard mit der Dreh- und Angelpunkt einer schön verwalteten Beleuchtung sein kann, wobei hier auch der Leistungsschub für mein schon sehnsüchtig erwartetes DLC von ARK nicht zu verachten ist. Die Graphikkarte und der Monitor sind dann nochmal ein schönes Sahnehäubchen was die Leistung angeht und zum Abschluss kann ein schönes neues Netzteil das Upgrade schön abrunden. 

Die genaue Auswahl der Komponenten schaut wie folgt aus: 

be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange:
Die Wahl zwischen Gehäuse oder Lüfter viel mir relativ leicht, da ich eigentlich schon mit schönen Lüftern ausgestattet bin und ich mit meinem Gehäuse unzufrieden bin, da bei meinem jetzigen Gehäuse nichts modular ist, nur ein kleines Seitenfenster verbaut ist und die Lüftersteuerung sehr schlecht ist. Auch die vorinstallierten 200mm Lüfter sind viel zu laut.   Beim Dark Base Pro 900 sind außerdem auch die schönen und leisen Silent Wings 3 dabei. Die Wahl zwischen dem Dark Base 700 und Dark Base Pro 900 Rev 2 viel mir sehr schwer. Das Dark Base 700 schaut schon richtig gut aus und hat alles was man braucht, gerade die LEDs an der Gehäuseseite machen einen richtig guten Eindruck auf mich. Das einzige Manko für mich sind die Fehlenden Laufwerkschächte für meinen Bluray-Brenner.  Das Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 bietet mir dazu noch viele weitere gute Neuerungen im Gegensatz zu meinem jetzigen Gehäuse. Mein PC steht derzeit bei mir auf dem Schreibtisch. Daher möchte ich einen absolut leisen PC haben. Das Dark Base Pro 900 hat dafür schonmal die besten Voraussetzungen.  Die Festplattenkäfige sind Modular (sowie fast alles am Gehäuse) was super für mich geeignet ist, da ich aus Gründen der Lautheit nur SSDs verbaut habe und größere Daten auf ein NAS auslagere. Hier kann ich also die SSDs verstecken und die Festplattenkäfige gar nicht erst verbauen. Es ist auch genug Platz zwischen hinterer Gehäusewand und dem Gehäuse um hoffentlich all meine vielen Kabel unterbringen zu können, damit eine super Optik durch schönes Kabelmanagement geschaffen werden kann. Naja zusammengefasst schaut es für mich einfach richtig gut aus, es ist super viel Platz damit man sich im Bereich des CaseModdings austoben kann und dazu ist es noch super leise. Einfach ein schönes Gehäuse. Ob ich nun die im Gehäuse verbauten Lüfter benutze oder meine alten bin ich mir noch nicht sicher aber ich glaube ich werde einen mix aus beiden nehmen, um dem Gehäuse noch einen zusätzlichen Farblichen anstrich zu verpassen. Die im Gehäuse enthaltenen und Steuerbaren LEDs sind dafür natürlich auch super geeignet und könnten sogar meine bisher verwendeten Kaltkathoden ersetzen oder zumindest parallel dazu betrieben werden. 


MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon:
Die Auswahl des Mainboards war für mich nun relativ schwierig. Zurzeit benutze ich ein I5 2500K mit einem P8P67-M Mainboard und DDR3 Speicher. Ein Upgrade des Mainboards hat somit zwangsläufig auch das Upgrade des Arbeitsspeichers und des Prozessors zur Folge. Da meine Komponenten nun schon ein paar Tage alt sind, kommt das Mainboard als eine Art „Startschuss“ richtig gut. Ich habe schon vor einer weile begonnen Geld beiseite zu legen, um mir dieses Upgrade ermöglichen zu können. Auf Grund der Lieferschwierigkeiten und der ansteigenden Preise von Intel Prozessoren, werde ich AMD eine Chance geben und mir somit zusätzlich zu dem Mainboard noch einen AMD Ryzen 7 2700X und 16GB DDR4-3000 (G. SKill) Arbeitsspeicher zulegen.
Mit dem X470 Gaming Pro Carbon ist es mir endlich möglich die Extra PCI-Karte wegzuwerfen, welche ich nur nutze da mein derzeitiges Mainboard nicht über einen internen USB3.0 Anschluss verfügt. Außerdem kann ich mit dem neuen Mainboard endlich den Traum eines RGB Mainboards mit einer RGB Steuerung erfüllen. Die ganzen einzelnen Vorteile des neuen Mainboard gegenüber zum alten möchte ich hier gar nicht aufzählen. Angefangen vom viel besseren Bios/Uefi über die einzelnen Steckplätze bis hin zur Optik gibt es einfach zu viele Dinge, welche ein Upgrade für mich darstellen, sodass sich der Tausch lohnt. Das gesamte Upgrade holt meinen PC dann auch aus dem Jahre 2013 ab und befördert es ins gute alte 2018 

MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC:
Bei der Grafikkarte fiel meine Wahl auf die MSI Geforce RTX 2080. Diese bildet eine super Verbesserung zu meiner GTX 970, welche zwar damals als ich sie gekauft hatte richtig gut war, bei ARK in sehr hoher Auflösung leider doch nicht mehr so ganz mithalten kann. Da die Grafikkarte bei mir an dritter Stelle steht, konnte ich leider nicht mehr die vollen Punkte für die Ti Version verwenden, für eine schöne runde ARK-Survivel reicht diese jedoch auch super aus und wird mir sehr viel Spielspaß bereiten. Auch der betrieb meines LG Monitors mit 4k und dem zusätzlichen iiyama Monitor sollte diese Karte ohne Probleme und Ruckeln leisten können. Mir ist bewusst, dass die RTX nicht perfect mit den Freesync  Monitoren harmoniert. Hier ist mir aber die reine Leistung der Graphikkarte wichtiger. Ein Blick in eure aktuelle PCGH-Zeitschrift zeigt beim Graphikkarten vergleich auch, dass sich der Upgrade von der GTX970 (Platz 20, Index 28,8) auf die RTX2080 (Platz 3, Index 81,7) auf jeden Fall lohnt und merkbar sein wird. Aus Interesse habe ich auch einmal den MSI Afterburner angemacht und wie man im Screenshot  erkennt, läuft die GPU auf 100% und bei meinen „normalen“ Einstellungen habe ich durchschnittlich 30-35FPS. Wenn ich das Spiel in bester Qualität spiele bekomme ich gerade mal magere 15-20FPs. Euer Artikel zu den CPU- und Grafikkarten-Benchmarks von 09.2017 zeigen auch, dass sich die FPS zahlen bei einer GTX 1080 stark erhöhen würden. Eine RTX 2080 wird dann einen noch deutlicheren Bonus geben. 

iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1:
Zurzeit benutze ich zwei Bildschirme. Einen älteren 22Zoll Samsung S22C300 und einen neuen LG 27UD58P-B. Wenn ich am PC arbeite nutze ich Hauptsächlich den 27 Zoll LG Monitor als Arbeitsfläche und den 22 Zoll Monitor als „Nachschlagemonitor“ zum Recherchieren oder anzeigen von YouTube Videos.
Zum Zocken nutze ich hauptsächlich den kleineren Monitor da mir der 27Zoll Monitor dafür zu groß ist. 

Das Upgrade des kleineren und älteren Samsungs auf den 24,5 Zoll iiyama würde sich daher richtig gut fürs Zocken lohnen. Und ehrlich gesagt nutze ich dafür den PC am liebsten… Auch habe ich dann endlich mal die Möglichkeit das volle Erlebnis mit 144 Hz zocken zu können. 

be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt:
Zum Schluss steht noch die Wahl zwischen CPU-Kühler und Netzteil an. Da mein Dark Rock Pro 3 eine solide Leistung liefert, besteht hier für mich kein bedarf für ein Upgrade. Im Screen Shot von ARK sieht an auch, dass ich meinen Prozessor auf 4,2GHZ übertaktet und der gute alte Kühler macht seine Arbeit richtig gut die CPU auch beim längeren spielen schön kühl zu halten. Das Straight Power 11 850 Watt hingegen ist ein gutes Upgrade für meinen PC. Mein jetziges Nezteil wird doch relativ laut, sobald die Lüfter angehen. Ich weiss leider nicht, ob es ein Lüfter defekt ist oder ob der Lüfter des Netzteils so laut sein soll. Normalerweise hatte die passive Kühlung immer ausgereicht aber in letzter Zeit ist der Lüfter doch öfter angegangen und der Geräuschpegel meines PCs hat sich erhöht.  Bei dem Netzteil habe ich mich bewusst für das Straight Power 11entschieden, da dieses als einziges Netzteil voll Modular aufgebaut ist. Dies ist sehr wichtig, da ich mein Alchemy 2.0 PSU Cable Kit weiterverwenden will, um meinen PC optisch ansprechend zu gestalten. Auch beim verlegen der Kabel für ein schönes Kabelmanagement ist dies für mich sehr angenehm. Die 850 Watt sind für meine Pläne auch vollkommen ausreichend und gibt mir auch ein wenig Luft nach oben für zukünftige Änderungen. Wichtig für mich beim Netzteil sind also die Lautheit und die Modularität. 


Das Ganze Upgrade würde mir also einen schönen Power-Shub verpassen, sodass ich mich in Zukunft auch wieder schön auf die optische Verschönerung meines PCs konzentrieren kann. 

Nochmal die zusammengefasste Auswahl der Komponenten: 

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 82 Punkte von 85 (3 Punkte übrig)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Derzeit verbaute Komponenten: 

CPU: 			Intel I5 2500K
Kühler:             be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (halterung für AM4 Mainboards ist auch schon vorhanden )
Mainboard: 	Asus P8P67-M
RAM: 			4x 4GB Ripjaws DDR3-1066 DIMM CL7
GPU: 			MSI GeForce GTX 970 Gaming 4G
SSD: 			2x 500GB Samsung Evo 850 
Netzteil: 		650 Watt Corsair RM650i
PCI-Karte		SilverStone SST-EC04-E - USB 3.0 PCI-E Erweiterungskarte
Optisches-Laufwerk: 	LG BH16NS40
Kartenlesegerät	I-Tec USB 3.0 Interner All-in-One Kartenleser
Kabelset: 		Corsair Alchemy 2.0 PSU Cable Kit, CSR-Series
CPU-Kühler: 		Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 3
Lüfter: 		1x 120mm BitFenix Spectre Pro LED Blue
Beleuchtung		2 blaue Kaltlichtkathoden 
Gehäuse		Thermaltake Chaser MK-1


----------



## Shortner (7. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Mein aktuelles System ist schon ein bisschen in die Jahre gekommen 

CPU: Intel Core i5 4460
CPU-Kühler: Arctic Freezer i11 mit Enermax T.B. RGB 120 mm 
GPU: Sapphire R9 380x Nitro
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-B85M-D3H
Arbeitsspeicher: 16 GB DDR3-1600 (Crucial und Adata)
Speicher: Seagate 1 TB SSHD
Netzteil: 500 Watt LC-Power L9550 Gold
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Meshify C 
Gehäuselüfter: 2 x Noiseblocker NB_eLoop B14-PS Black Edition 140 mm; 2 x Enermax T.B. RGB 120 mm
Monitor: Samsung SyncMaster 2233BW 22" 16:10 1680x1050 (  )

Da ich noch einen Steinzeit Monitor besitze und ich hauptsächlich Offlinespiele wie Skyrim und Fallout 4 mit Mods spiele, hat rohe GPU-Power und ein neuer Monitor bei meinem Upgrade die größte Priorität. Ein zukünftiges CPU Upgrade sollte nächstes Jahr mit Zen 2 erfolgen.

AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk (5 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (12 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 601 Window Silver (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## sethdiabolos (7. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

OK, die Umfrage wurde wohl erweitert, weswegen ein Mitmachen sich jetzt doch für mich lohnt.

Ich würde folgendes nehmen

MSI RTX 2080Ti 60 Punkte
BeQuiet Dark Power Pro 1000W 12 Punkte
und gewungener Maßen den Monitor
Iiyama G-Master  GB 2560HSU-B1 13 Punkte

Grund für ein Upgrade habe ich nicht direkt, aber die 2080Ti wäre eine knappe Verdoppelung der Performance. Ich werde auch nicht Gedichte herunterrattern oder mich versuchen einzuschleimen, stattdessen hoffe ich auf ein Zutun anhand der jahrelangen Treue zu PCGH. Ich lese jetzt seit knapp 17 Jahren Eure Zeitschrift und bin mit meinem ersten und zweiten Account auch schon seit 2004 oder 2005 Nutzer des Forums. 

Dennoch wünsche ich allen viel Glück beim Gewinnspiel. Lasst es krachen und schickt uns ein paar Bilder, wie ihr die Hardware eingebaut habt.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## RaptorTP (7. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH Team und erst mal Danke für die Aktion "Pimp my PC 2018",

diese kommt genau richtig ! der RTX Zug hat mich "erfasst" und ich habe schon erste Schritte eingeleitet: GTX 1070 verkauft und jetzt eine Übergangs- GTX 1050 Ti im System (... uff) quäl mich jetzt durch Retro Games und bin fleißig am sparen  *G*

Mit euch könnte ich Weihnachten vorverlegen ! Das wäre der Hammer. Ich würde mir dann den i7-8700k reinschnallen ! Geköpft wird dieser dann auch von mir persönlich.
Die Silent Wings 3 würde ich dann in 140mm bevorzugen   und bei einem 144 Hz Panel verzichte ich sogar auf mein 21:9 Format - bzw. vererbe diesen an meinen Sohn weiter.

Bilder vom Umbau werden ebenfalls gemacht !


Anbei die ausgewählte Hardware:

*Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)*
*Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)*
*Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)*
*Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)*
*Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)*

*Gesamt: 82 Punkte von 85 (3 Punkte übrig)

*
_Rechner aktuell:

CPU: i7-6700k
Kühler: HR-02 + 1x be quiet! Silent Wings 3 140mm PWM
Mainboard: AsRock Z170 Gaming K4
RAM: 16GB G.Skill DDR4 3200 MHz
Grafikkarte: EVGA GTX 1050 Ti SSC 4GB - Übergangskarte
Datenträger: SSD 500 + 525GB
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 550 Watt
Gehäuse: Cooler Master MC600P
Lüfter: 4x be quiet! Silent Wings 3 140mm PWM
Monitor: 21:9 - 2560x1080 @ 60 Hz_*


Rechner "gepimpt"
**
CPU: i7-8700k *_(den i7 zum Board kaufe ich dann zusätzlich)_*
Kühler: HR-02 + 2x *_*be quiet!** Silent Wings 3 140mm PWM
Mainboard: **MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC *(abgewinkelter USB 3.0 Header - porno!)*
RAM: 16GB G.Skill DDR4 3200 MHz
Grafikkarte: **MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC
**Datenträger: SSD 500 + 525GB
Netzteil: **be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt**
Gehäuse: Cooler Master MC600P
Lüfter: 5x be quiet! Silent Wings 3 140mm PWM
Monitor: **iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 *(2560x1440 @ 144 Hz)_*


absolute Gaming Performance würde sich somit im Tower breit machen !  *G*

ich wünsche allen viel Glück


Bild mach ich jetzt schnell noch !   ta da ! ... *


----------



## TheHarlequin (7. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH Team,

hier wären meine favorisierten Teile.

Intel-Mainboard: MSI B360 Gaming Plus (5 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10 600 Watt CM (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)

Aktuell verbaut:  

Gehäuse: NZXT Switchh 810
Mainboard: MSI X99A Mpower
CPU: i7 5820K (AiO Corsair 110i GT)
Ram: GSkill Ripjaws 4 DDR4 3000MHz
GPU: Zotac GTX 1080 Amp Edition ( mit Kraken G10 und X61er AiO)
Sound:  Creative Soundblaster Z
PSU: beQuiet Darkpower Pro 1000
Lüfter: Mix aus Enermax, beQuiet, Noctua und Noisblocker eLoops
Monitor: LG 32GK850-B

Den Monitor würde ich gar nicht benötigen, musste mir vor einigen Wochen erst einen neuen kaufen, da mein Qnix langsam den Geist aufgibt. Aber um den LG mit mehr Pixel füttern zu können, wäre das Upgrade auf eine 2080ti natürlich perfekt 
Netzteil und Mainboard würde ich dann in meinem Wohnzimmersystem unterbringen wenn ich mal wieder genug Geld habe um da was zu machen.


----------



## Benlenn (7. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team,
Ich sah ihr Angebot und dachte mir das ist die richtige Zeit mal wieder ohne Probleme zocken zu können:
Mein jetziges System:
Mainboard: MSI Z87-G45 Gaming
CPU:               Intel i7 477O 3,40Ghz
RAM:              16Gb Corsair Vengeance
Netzteil:       700W Xilence
GPU:              Zotac GTX 770
Speicher:     259 GB Samung SSD und eigentlich wenn sie nicht kaputt wäre eine 1 TB HDD 
                         Western Digital Green
Kühler:          Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo
Gehäuse:     Jpower Gehäuse (Das ich nie wieder gefunden habe im Interenet)

Und da ich einfach liebend gerne mal wieder neuere Spiele spielen kann wäre das absolut geil!!

Meine Zusammenstellung:

Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (12 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ich danke dafür,  Grüße Ben.


----------



## joni35 (7. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Aktuelles System:
CPU:AMD Ryzen 5 1600X
MoBo:ASUS ROG STRIX B350-F GAMING
Grafik:ASUS GTX660 TI DirectCU II
SSD:Crucial MX100 256gb
RAM:G.SKILL RipJaws V 16GB 2x8
Netzteil:be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER10 CM 600W
Case:Fractal Design Define R4
Kühler:  EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 3
Monitor: Samsung SyncMaster 244t 

Meine Gewählten Komponenten:
  AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (12 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX Vega 64 Air Boost 8G OC (27 Punkte)

Gesamt: 82 Punkte von 85 (3 Punkte übrig)

Ich denke, dass vorallem die Kombination aus der Vega 64 mit einem Freesync fähigem Monitor meine Spielerfahrung enorm steigern wird. Mein alter Monitor war zwar mal super, ist mittlerweile aber 12 Jahre alt und hat manchmal seine Probleme.  Falls ich gewinne werde ich im Zuge der Aufrüstung noch eine größere SSD und weitere 16gb Ram einbauen. 

Schöne Grüße Jonas




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moddingopfer (7. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo
Erstmal ein großes Lob für dieses tolle Gewinnspiel.

Mein jetziges System besteht aus folgenden Komponenten und wurde mit viel Geduld, Arbeit und Schweiss sowie mit möglichst geringem Budget immer wieder nachgerüstet und umgebaut.

CPU: Intel Core i7 920 @3,2 Ghz
Mainboard: MS 7522 (MSI X58 Platinum umgebrandet für Medion)
RAM: 2x 4GB Crucial Ballistix Tactical Smart Tracer & 2GB Noname (only for Triple Channel)
Grafik: Asus GTX 780ti Platinum mit EK Fullcover Block und EK Backplate
Netzteil: LC8750 (Nicht hauen, war halt ein Schnäppchen)
SSD: TakeMS UTX2200
HDD's: 2 x 500GB
Monitor: 27" Samsung P2770

Das Gehäuse war mal ein LC Power Gaming 930W Alliance, wovon nur noch das Grundgerüst übrig ist.

Gekühlt wird mit einer Custom Wasserkühlung:
Liquid Extasy FM2 (AMD Block auf Intel CPU)
Phobya DC12-220
Watercool HTSF 240x60
Phobya G-Changer 240x60
Alphacool Helix Light 250
Noname AGB 250
19/13er Softtubing
Schwarz vernickelte Highflow Tüllen & rote Phobya Schlauschellen

Genauere Informationen hier:
sysProfile: ID: 183022 - Overclocked²

Hier mal ein Video vom aktuellen Zustand:
YouTube

Sollte ich gewinnen, werde ich meine Hardware zum Spottpreis/eventuell auch gratis an diverse Menschen abgeben deren Computer diese Komponenten meiner Meinung nach dringend gebrauchen können!

Ich würde gerne folgende Kombination gewinnen:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 84 Punkte von 85 (1 Punkte übrig)



Shaddix1 schrieb:


> Hallo Liebes PCGH Team,
> ich würde einen neuen PC benötigen, da ich mich andernfalls den ganzen Tag mit meiner Frau unterhalten müssten.


Lol


----------



## rela-tiv (7. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Aktuell:
MSI Z170 Gaming M5 mit nem 6600k 4,5GHz
MSI Geforce 1070 Gaming X 8G
be quiet! Dark Rock 3
be quiet! Dark Base 900 Pro mit 6xSW 3 PWM
be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 650W
Samsung 970 Pro 512GB
WD 2TB / Toshiba 3TB
Monitor da reden wir lieber nicht drüber 

Wunsch:
Intel-Mainboard: MSI B360 Gaming Plus (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)

PS: bq darf mir statt Kühler und Lüfter auch gern nen Satz Schrauben für die Glasplatte und Rev.2 Teile des 900 Pro geben


----------



## Thosa601 (7. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Wunschset:

Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10 600 Watt CM (5 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 601 Window Silver (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 83 Punkte von 85 (2 Punkte übrig)



Aktuelles (Ur-Alt Setup) - selbst meine Frau hat einen besseren PC:

Monitor Samsuns P2250
Intel Core2Quad Q6600
Nvidia GTX560


----------



## AgentG (7. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Aktuell;
CPU: AMD Ryzen 7 2700X
CPU Kühler: AMD Boxed Cooler
Mainboard: Gigabyte X470 Ultra Gaming
RAM: G.Skill RipJaws v DDR4-3200
GPU ASUS GTX 1060 DUAL OC  6GB
SSD: 240 gb
PSU: bequiet straight power 10 650w
Monitor: ASUS PB277Q LCD Monitor
Gehäuse: irgendein billiges altes

Wunsch:
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 83 Punkte von 85 (2 Punkte übrig)


----------



## fiesler (7. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo zusammen,

hier meine zusammengestellten Teile:

Intel-Mainboard: MSI B360 Gaming Plus (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 601 Window Silver (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)

Aktuell verbaut habe ich

Gehäuse: Coolemaster Scout
Mainboard: EVGA P67 SLI
CPU: Intel I7 2600k
Graka: EVGA GTX970 FTW
RAM: 16GB DDR3 Kingston
CPU-Kühler: Bequiet Dark Rock 3
SSD: Samsung EVO 840 256GB

Es ist noch geplant die CPU gegen die neue 9er Serie zu tauschen, sowie den passenden RAM dafür zu beschaffen. Das sollte dem PC dann ordentlich Schub für gepflegte Zockerabende geben . Mein 2600k hat glaube langsam auch seine Rente verdient.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## VeTtEFR34k (7. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo zusammen,

Echt STARKE AKTION  ! Schöner wärs nur mit nem Rapper im Fernshen  . Hier mal meine ausgewogene Auswahl:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)  

Mein Rechner kann sich eigentlich sehen lassen, hat aber ein  paar altersbedingte "Problemzonen". Prozessor wurde zu Weihnachten  erneuert  . Die Grafikkarte macht bei aktuellen Spielen  zunehmend schlapp. Hier mal das Gesamtbild:
AMD Ryzen 1700X
16GB G.Skill RipjawsV DDR4-2400
ASUS Prime X370-Pro
ASUS Strix GTX970 
Enermax RevoBron 700W NT
SAMSUNG 960 Evo
Enermax GraceMesh Gehäuse
CustomWakü
Samsung 27" WQHD Büro-Monitor

-> Als dringendstes (Leistungs-)Upgrade die RTX 2080  . 
-> Das X470Board ist als Upgrade ebenfalls sehr interessant, optisch als auch technisch (OC, 2xM.2, viele RGB Header..) 
-> Die ShadowWings sind für den Radiator. 
->  Der G-Master wäre mein erster 144hz Monitor. Mein jetztiger Schirm ist  zwar ganz nett, aber Gaming ist nicht seine Stärke. 
-> Das Dark  Power Pro ist gegen Zukunftsängste und gegen Alpträume von überflüssigen  Stromkabeln und schlechten Wirkungsgraden   .

Klingt doch vernünftig, oder? 

Meine  CustomWakü ist gerade neu und passt ins GraceMesh quasi nicht rein.  Pumpe und AGB mussten draußen bleiben  . Ein LianLi PC-O11DW  steht daher schon als weitere Komponente von mir bereit.

Texte,  Tests oder Berichte schreiben kann ich gut und mach gern Fotos vom  System. Ich drück dann mal bis zum 22. die Daumen! Anbei ein Foto vom  Wakü-Probelauf.

Auf bald!


----------



## Zed (7. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo zusammen, 

meine Wunsch-Hardware:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)


Aktuelle Hardware:

Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define R5
Netzteil: be quiet Straight Power E7-500W
Grafikkarte: Sapphire Nitro R9 380
Mainboard: Gigabyte Z170X-UD3
CPU: i7-6700k
CPU Kühler: Thermalright True Spirit 140 Power
Arbeitsspeicher: G.Skill RipJaws V DDR4 16GB
Festplatte: Samsung SSD 850 Evo 500 GB + WD HDD blue 1TB
Monitor: Asus VS248H




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Um mein neues System ordentlich anzutreiben würde ich es mit einem AMD Ryzen 7 2700X komplettieren. Außerdem würde ich meine SSD durch eine Samsung 970 Evo ersetzen und eventuell noch auf 32 GB Arbeitsspeicher aufstocken.

Viele Grüße

Zed


----------



## Maexen (7. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Schönen guten Morgen zusammen,

ich danke PCGH und iiyama für dieses interessante Konzept und die damit verbundene Chance.
Dann reiche ich hiermit auch mal meine Bewerbung ein. ^^

Mein Rechner ist dieser hier:

Gehäuse: (das klassische) Chieftech CS-601 (seit Mai 2002)
Netzteil: be quiet! StraightPower E9 580 W         (seit Mai 2012)
Mainboard: Sockel AM3+, ASUS M5A97 Pro (seit Juli 2011)
CPU: AMD Phenom II X6 1045T (seit April 2012, läuft immer brav übertaktet, aktuell @ 3,484 GHz (FSB 255 wegen festem Multi)
CPU-Kühler: Revoltec (einst ~2010 von Ebay geholt) seit 08.02.2016 kombiniert mit einem be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM 120-mm-Lüfter, als Sauger verbaut
RAM: 16 GB DDR3 (@ 1699 MHz) von G-Skill (seit Januar 2016, ursprünglich mit 8 GB von Muskin gestartet)
GPU: ASUS Expedition GeForce GTX 1050 Ti (Chip seit 31.12.2017 wobei dieses Modell durch Tausch mit Bruder 01.08.2018)
Festplatten aktiv: 1 TB von Hitachi mit 7400 Betriebsstunden, 2 TB von Hitachi mit 4932 Betriebsstunden sowie 4 TB von Toshiba mit 1182 Betriebsstunden
SSD aktiv: Samsung 840er (250 GB) mit 3404 Betriebsstunden sowie Toshiba TR150 (480 GB) mit 2130 Betriebsstunden
SATA-DVD-Laufwerk von LG (nur eines nach der IDE-Zeit erworben, läuft noch immer, klar nicht mehr so viel gebraucht)

Als Monitor habe ich seit Dezember 2015 den Eizo EV2450 mit FHD im Einsatz.

*Hier mein Wunsch unter optimal verteilten Punkten:
AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte) 
nVidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock Slim (2 Punkte) 
Lüfter-Sets: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Monitor: **iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte) *

macht in *Summe 85 von 85 Punkten*.

Wer jetzt denkt, wie das denn bitte zusammenpassen mag (), ich hab tatsächlich letztes Wochenende beschlossen, dass ich die Erhöhung aus dem Tarifabschluss im öffentlichen Dienst (gab's im September nun rückwirkend bis März ausbezahlt) in Kombination mit Erspartem für eine neue PC-Konfiguration investiere und diese Teile am Montag bestellt:

Gehäuse: *Corsair Carbide 275R Tempered Glass weiß
*Netzteil: *550 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 11 Modular 80+ Gold*
Mainboard: *Gigabyte B450 Aorus Pro AMD B450 So.AM4 Dual Channel DDR4 ATX Retail*
CPU: *AMD Ryzen 5 2600 6x 3.40GHz So.AM4 BOX
*RAM: *16GB (2x 8192MB) Corsair Vengeance LPX schwarz DDR4-3000 DIMM CL15-17-17-35 Dual Kit*
SSD: *1000GB Crucial MX500 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s 3D-NAND TLC (CT1000MX500SSD1)*

Im Normalfall, also ich gewinne nichts, migriert vom bisherigen Rechner daher nur die Grafikkarte sowie die Peripherie und dieser bleibt als Zweitrechner (mit optischem Laufwerk) und einer alten Graka funktionsfähig erhalten.
Es wäre freilich eine Wucht, überhaupt eine bessere Grafikkarte erhalten zu können, jede die zur Auswahl stand wäre ein Gewinn und ich will nicht größenwahnsinnig erscheinen, dass ich das Top-Modell wähle, doch es gilt ja die Punkte gut aufzubrauchen und das passt so schön.  Ein besseres Mainboard und ein ordentlicher CPU-Kühler anstelle des geplanten Boxed-Kühlers sowie gute und leise Gehäuselüfter würden dazu auch optimal passen. Und der gewählte iiyama-Monitor? FHD ist für mich weiterhin das Ausgabe-Ziel, der iiyama böte darüber hinaus mehr Hz und eine tolle Reaktionszeit, das wäre bei einer um viele Längen besseren Grafikkarte schon eine feine Sache. Grafik maxed-out bei neusten Spielen, puh, das hatte ich ehrlich gesagt noch nie. In dem Fall würde ich mir glatt das neue Tomb Raider gönnen.

Das neue Gehäuse erreichte mich zwar am Donnerstag, musste leider aufgrund eines offensichtlichen Loches in der verbauten Glasscheibe leider wieder zurückgeschickt werden.  K.A. wie sowas sein kann...
Die andere Hardware wird mich hoffentlich im Laufe nächster Woche erreichen. Jedenfalls kann ich daher hier noch keine Fotos liefern, das kann ich jedoch gerne hier dann nacheditieren.
Anbei also Aufnahmen meines bisherigen, treuen Zock-Gefährten. Dafür, dass das Gehäuse einst auch mal "Standard" war, ist es heutzutage gewiss höchst selten geworden.

Vielen Dank für die Aufmerksamkeit und allen Beteiligten wünsch ich eine gute Zeit, viel Glück und natürlich einen guten Zock! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SaTTaS (7. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hi!

Das ist meine Wunsch Hardware:

Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)

Meine aktuelle Konfig:

Asus VG236HE
Corsair Carbide Series 500R
600 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 10 CM
2 x 4GB MSI GeForce GTX 970 Gaming 4G  SLI
16GB (2x 8192MB) G.Skill Ares DDR3-2400 DIMM
Intel Core i5 4670K
be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 2
3000GB Seagate Desktop HDD
120GB Samsung 840 Evo SSD
500GB Samsung 840 Evo SSD
1TB Samsung 840 Evo SSD
Gigabyte Z97X-Gaming 3

Oft aufgerüstet und Hardware getauscht wegen defekt. Ansonsten läuft es 

Liebe Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## bthight (7. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

als ich im Heft von diesem Gewinnspiel gelesen habe musste ich erst einmal schmunzeln.
--> Wer lädt wohl das schlimmste Setup hoch?

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich auf das Upgrade.

Aktuell verbaut:
AMD-Mainboard: AM3+ mit FX 4350
CPU vorhanden, ohne MB, Ryzen 2400G
RAM: 10GB DDR3 (2 verschiedene Hersteller, zwei verschiedene Größen, zwei verschiedene Geschwindigkeiten)
RAM vorhanden: 16 GB DDR4 Ripjaws 3200 MHz CL14 
Grafikkarte: AMD HD 6570
Netzteil: Chinaböller
Gehäuse: Flohmarkt
SSD: Samsung 256GB 850 Pro


Wunschzettel:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (12 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX Vega 64 Air Boost 8G OC (27 Punkte)

Gesamt: 82 Punkte von 85 (3 Punkte übrig)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielen Dank und viel Erfolg noch an die anderen Bewerber


----------



## TeaOhBeeEye (7. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Guten Morgen.

Hier meine Bewerbung 

Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (12 Punkte)
MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: nicht nötig, da Ende 2015 erst ein neuer angeschafft wurde, mit dem ich sehr zufrieden bin


Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85

Geplante Hardware um das System zu kompletieren:
CPU: Intel Core i7 8700K 
RAM: 2 x 16 GB DDR4-RAM 
CPU-Lüfter: be quiet! SHADOW ROCK TF 2
SSD: Samsung MZ-V7E500BW 970 EVO Interne SSD, 500GB 

Aktuelles System:

Intel Core i7 2700k
MSI Z68A-GD65 G3
4*4GB Kingston PC3-10600 DDR3-RAM
MSI Geforce GTX970 Gaming 4G
750W Corsair Netzteil
250 GB Samsung SSD 830
500 GB WD HDD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Newb (7. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Aktueller PC:

Prozessor: AMD FX 8320
Grafikkarte: EVGA GeForce GTX 660 3GB FTW Signature 2
Arbeitsspeicher: 8GB DDR3 1333 TeamGroup Elite
Mainboard: ASUS M5A78L M LX V2
SSD: 64GB SanDisk SDSSDP064G
Festplatte: 4TB Seagate ST4000DM000
Netzteil: be quiet! BQT E5 SYS 700W
Gehäuse: Sharkoon T9 Value Green


Meine Wunsch-Zusammenstellung:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk (5 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10 600 Watt CM (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 84 Punkte von 85 (1 Punkte übrig)


Der Plan wäre, einen Ryzen 5 2600 auf 4GHz übertaktet und 16GB DDR4 RAM zu kaufen um das alles abzurunden. Bei den Intel Preisen kann man deren Prozessoren zurzeit vergessen, außerdem sollte man auch die Konkurrenz unterstützen, letztendlich profitieren wir als Konsumenten davon. Die RAM Preise fallen langsam runter, auch ein gutes Ohmen. Würde noch ein paar Dämmmatten kaufen um es leise einzurichten, mein Gehäuse liegt sehr an mir und möchte den nicht wechseln.

Mit der RTX 2080 Ti würde ich mehr auf Grafikqualität als auf Frames setzen und dafür reicht ein Ryzen vollkommen aus, brauche keine 200 FPS auf mittel oder low, da zocke ich lieber in UHD (eventuell mit DLSS) und RTX Effekten. Vielleicht gewinnt mein Gurken-PC ja dieses Jahr, wer weiß ^^


----------



## robert_birkner (7. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Die Aktion ist super von euch! Aktuell plane ich eh endlich meinen PC aufzurüsten, da wäre das Gewinnspiel eine prima Ergänzung bzw. Basis dafür! 

Mein aktueller Rechner (war zugleich mein erster Selbst zusammengebauter PC) besitzt folgende Komponenten:

Mainboard:	AS Rock 970 Extreme4
CPU:	              AMD FX 6300
RAM: 	              16gB Kingston KHX1600C9D3K4/16GX (DDR3)
Netzteil:	       BeQuiet BQT ES-550W
Grafikkarte: 	MSI GeForce GTX 1060 Gaming X 6G (vor zwei Jahren von Geforce 460 GTX aufgerüstet)
Soundkarte:	Creative Sound Blaster Audigy SE 7.1
Gehäuse:	       Thermaltake Tsunami Dream
Monitor: 	       ASUS VG236H 3D Monitor

Bis auf die Grafikkarte ist leider alles schon etwas in die Jahre gekommen. 

Meine Wunschkonstellation:

AMD-Mainboard:     MSI B450 Tomahawk (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler:               be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set:                   be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor:                        iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)


Zunächst einmal macht das AMD Mainboard aktuell am meisten Sinn, da die Intelpreise jenseits von Gut und Böse sind und ich eh AMD bevorzuge.  
Da ich die CPU (Geplant Ryzen 7 2700 oder 2700X) nicht übertakten möchte, reicht das B450 locker aus, die passende Kühlung wäre dann der Dark Rock Pro 4 (der schön Leise ist!). 
Die  be quiet! Silent Wings 3 würden sich prima in dem geplanten Fractal Design Define R6 Blackout machen.
Bei der Grafikkarte habe ich bewusst die neue MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti gewählt. 
Meiner Erfahrung nach bringt eine gute Grafikkarte beim Spielen den meisten Mehrwert, mit diesem Brocken hat man dann locker 6 Jahre Ruhe. 
Ich warte dann nur noch auf den LG 34GK950G, um sie dann auch auszureizen (hoffentlich erscheint er bald). Bis dahin kann ich das Raytracing auf dem  iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 testen. 

Dann hoffe ich noch, dass das mit dem PC Foto hochladen geklappt hat. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (7. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

erst mal vielen Dank und den vollen Respekt, dass Ihr dieses "Pimp my PC" mittlerweile zur jährlichen Aktion gemacht habt und dass es dies so noch imme rgibt. 
Die Regeln sidn ja immer noch die gleichen was ich cool finde, auch wenn ich mir eine leichte Änderung für zukünftige Jahre vorstellen könnte.
Wie wäre es für nächstes Jahr mit einer Wahl aus 5 von 6 Kategorieren, so dass man eine Kategorie entfallen lässt, die man selbst z.B. nicht benötigt, ...

Aber nun zu meiner Bewerbung hier.

*Motivation:
*Mein PC ist gewiss nicht so schwachbrüstiig, dass man aus Gaming-Sicht ein Upgrade als zwingend sehen würde, aber es gibt durchaus punkte die mich etwas stören, und auch einen anderen Einsatzbereich in dem ich die Leistungssteigerung durchaus nutzen und mir wünschen würde.
Neben etwas Gaming nutze ich meinen PC auch viel für Arbeiten im Bereich Office und vor allem auch im Folding@Home Team von PCGH. Gerade da ist eine Steigerung der Leistung der GPU inkl effizienzsteigerung wüschenswert.
Aber auch beim Monitor merke ich, dass meien Wahl für den Lenovo P27h zum arbeiten zwar optimal war/ist, beim Gaming aber dann doch die Nachteile zum vorschein kommen. Klar, wenn man rel. wenig spielt, ist dies fraglos zu verkraften aber, eine 144Hz TFT zum Spielen wäre natürlich eine tolle sache.
Da ich gelegentlich für die Faltaktionen auch mal 2 oder 3 GPUs verbaue, wäre auch ein BQ E11 ein tolles Netzteil. Da ich neulich, aus Kostengründen nur 3 Be Quiet Pure Wings ins Dark Base 700 nachgerüstet habe, würde ich die 3 Silent Wings 3 natürlich gern als Ersatz für die Pure Wings montieren; wirklich leiser wird der PC dadurch wahrscheinlich nicht, aber die Lüfter wären dann, bis auf einen 120mm Lüfter alle vom gleichen Typ udn die Steuerung wohl etwas simpler.
Mein verbautes Asus Crosshair 6 Hero ist zwar ein tolles Board in sich, allerdings nicht auf dem Niveau, wie ich es erwartet hätte bzgl. der Lüftersteuerung. Hier würde ich das MSI Gaming Pro Carbon gern testen, um zu sehen, ob dies für mich die bessere Lösung dar stellt. 
Bei der GPU wäre der Sprung von der MSI GTX1070 Aero zur RTX2080 Duke eher ein Thema der lautstärke als auch der Faltleistung. Im Gaming-Bereich benötige ich dieses Upgrade eigentlich nicht, da meine Games eher älterer natur sind udn daher auch mit kleineren Karten die 144FPS erreichbar wären, die ich mir mit dem neuen Monitor dann durchaus wünschen würde.

Ein Upgrade von RAM und CPU stünde wohl eher in 2019 an, wenn die Zen2 kommen und ggf. etwas mehr Kerne und RAM-Takt ermöglichen. Aktuell komme ich mit dem auf 3,95GHz getakteten Ryzen 5 1600 wunderbar klar.

*Mein "altes" System:
*- Be Quiet Dark Base 700
- 3x BQ Pure Wings 2 140mm 1000UPM
- 1x BQ UCS 120mm, uralt und schön leise 
- Scythe Mugen 2 mit einem Enermax T.B. Silent und AM2-AM3+ Halterung (modifizierte Halterung für AM4 liegt schon im Keller bereit)
- Asus Crosshair 6 Hero
- AMD Ryzen 5 1600 @ 3,95GHz
- G.Skill Ripjaw IV 2800MHz @ 3066MHz (4x 4GB)
- Samsung 850 EVO 250GB + aktuell zum testen eine Toshiba RC100 - 120GB
- MSI GTX1070Ti Aero
- Antec Edge 750W


*Mein Aufrüstpfad:*
  AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 82 Punkte von 85 (3 Punkte übrig)

*Schlussbemerkung:*
Natürlich würd eich für die Umbaudokumentation besser Vorher-Nachher-Bilde rmachen und auch entsprechende Tests bzgl. RAM-RTaktung, CPU-Taktung, Lüftersteuerung usw. machen.
Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern, die die teilnahmeregeln verstanden haben, viel Glück


----------



## Cube (7. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Erstmal danke an das PCGH -Team das Sie es wieder ermöglichen durch das Gewinnspiel seinen PC aufzumotzen zulassen. 
Da mein PC schon was älter ist und ich nicht mehr alle Games flüssig spielen kann und auch dadurch starke spieleinschränkungen habe. 
Deswegen mach ich beim Gewinnspiel mit weils mir zurzeit finanzell nicht möglich neue aktuelle Hardware zu kaufen.

*Mein System derzeit:*
CPU: Intel Core I 2500K @ 3.30 GHz
CPU-Kühler:  Alpenföhn Panorama
Mainboard:   Asus P8P67-M
Arbeitsspeicher:     8 GB DDR3 Corsair
Grafikkarte:  NVidia Geforce GTX 970 4GB 
Netzteil:   be quiet Straight Power 500 Watt
HDD:    1TB Samsung 7200rpm
Gehäuse:    Cooler Master CM 690 
Monitor:   HP w2216 DVI VGA


*Meine Auswahl:*
Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce GTX 1070 Ti Gaming 8G (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 73 Punkte von 85 (12 Punkte übrig)







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schori (7. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Meine Auswahl:

  AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 82 Punkte von 85 (3 Punkte übrig)






Mein Aktuelles Setup:

CPU: AMD  R5 1600X
Graka: Sapphire Rx 580 Pulse
Mainboard: ASRock AB350 Pro4
RAM: 2x8GB  Ballistix Tactical 3000
SSD: Samsung PM951 512GB & Samsung 840 EVO 500GB 
CPU-Kühler: Scythe Mugen 5 PCGH 
Netzteil: Seasonic Focus+ Platinum 550W 
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define R5 PCGH (inkl. 4 Lüfter)
Monitor: iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1


Da in meinem Monitor ein Käfer gestorben ist und dieser leider gut zu sehen ist würde ich diesen gerne austauschen (und passend dazu eine potente G-Sync Grafikkarte). Allerdings fehlt mir als Student die nötige Liquidität.
Den Monitor aufzuschrauben, um das verunglückte Tierchen zu bergen, ist mir dann doch etwas zu riskant solange kein Ersatzmonitor oder das nötige Kleingeld bereitsteht.


----------



## N1k0s (7. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Mein Wunschupgrade:

Intel-Mainboard: MSI B360 Gaming Plus (5 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10 600 Watt CM (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)


Mein System :

i7-7700K geköpft - EK Supremacy EVO
AsRock Z270 Fatality K4 Gaming
16GB Corsair Vengeance DDR4-3000 
Gainward Phoenix GTX 1070 - EK Wasserblock
Bitfenix Whisper M 450Watt
Lian Li O11 Dynamic
Acer Predator X271HU WQHD 144hz GSync
Custom Loop Wasserkühlung


Die Grafikkarte ist das schwächste Glied der Kette daher liegt der Fokus auf der 2080Ti. Damit mein Monitor auch anständig befeuert wird mit 144FPS.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=1012662&d=1538906721&thumb=1&stc=1


----------



## schemmi (7. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Moin,

meine aktuelle Konfiguration:

Gigabyte AX370M-DS3H
AMD 2400G @ 4GHz + Grafik integriert
8GB DDR4 3000 Patriot Viper
120GB SSD
Xilence 530W 80 Plus Bronze
Antec Mini P180
HP Elite Display E231


Daher eine recht bunte Konfiguration. Grafikkarte würde wirklich mal Sinn machen, spielen ist so nicht wirklich möglich..

Meine Wunschkonfiguration:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 84 Punkte von 85 (1 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Re4dt (7. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

*Core i9-9900K, AMD ZEN2, Fallout 76, Freibier!!*

Liebe PCGH-Redaktion, 

nachdem ich nun hoffentlich eure volle Aufmerksamkeit auf mich ziehen konnte, möchte ich diese Gelegenheit nutzen und mich für das diesjährige PCGH Pimp-my-PC Contest bewerben. 

Es sind nun auf den heutigen Tag genau 3045 Tage vergangen, als ich mit meinen 14 Jahren dazu entschlossen hatte, mich in diesem Forum anzumelden. Als Teenie hat man viel Blödsinn im Kopf und stolzierte recht Planlos durchs leben, jedoch schaffte es PCGH mich für ein Thema zu begeistern und zwar das was wir alle lieben, sündhafte teure, schöne und heutzutage mit RGB LEDs vollgeklatschte Hardware, welches immer ein lächeln auf unsere Lippen zaubert. 

Im Monatsrhythmus kaufte ich damals mit meinem wenigen Taschengeld die PCGH und studierte förmlich jede erdenkliche Seite und im eXtreme Forum in ständigem Austausch mit gleichgesinnten gewesen. Aus vielen Bekanntschaften hatten sich auch gute Freundschaften entwickelt mit welchen man Stunden auf TeamSpeak Servern verbracht hat. 
Nach Beginn des 18. Lebensjahres jedoch hatten sich leider die Prioritäten verschoben (Studium, Sport, Arbeit...), weshalb das Thema Hardware, Gaming und Co. immer mehr in den Hintergrund geriet. 
Vor kurzem hatte ich die dann die Gelegenheit ein professionelles SIM Racing System mit Aktuatoren fahren zu dürfen. Nach 30 Minuten war ich total nass geschwitzt, voller Glücksgefühle und dachte mir "sowas brauch ich auch!"
Kurzerhand später erwarb ich ein Fanatec CSL Elite Kit und musste ernüchternd feststellen, dass auf meinem Rechner selbst AssettoCorsa in FHD und Low Settings nichtmal einigermaßen passabel lief.  

Nach Jahren der Hardware Abstinenz ist in mir wieder das Feuer erweckt worden, weshalb ich die Chance nutzen möchte mein System "aufzurüsten". 
Ehrlicherweise muss ich hierbei erwähnen eine "Aufrüstung" reicht hier nicht aus, eine Rundumerneuerung wäre die bessere Wortwahl. 

Zu meiner aktuellen Krücke, welche ich die letzten Jahre im Verlauf des Studiums eher für Hausarbeiten, Youtube, Netflix etc. genutzt habe: 
Prozessor: AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition
AMD-Mainbord: ASUS M4A785TD-V EVO 
RAM: G-Skill ECO 
Grafikkarte: AMD XFX HD6870
SSD: Samsung EVO 860 EVO 
Netzteil: Cougar CMX 550W
Gehäuse: CM Storm Scout
Monitor: LG W2261VP 21,5" aus dem Jahre 2011

Das "etwas" misslungene Kabel-Management möget Ihr mir bitte verzeihen! 


Meine Wunschkonfiguration:
AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10 600 Watt CM (5 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 84 Punkte von 85 (1 Punkte übrig)

Als CPU und RAM würde ich auf einen AMD Ryzen 7 2700X und G.SKill TridentZ setzen. 
Bei solch einem schönen Case sollten RGB Ramspeicher nicht fehlen. 
Schließlich will man sich wieder der Zeit anpassen! 

Mit solch einem System steht einem Sim Racing System mit einem Tripple Monitor nichts mehr im Wege! 

Frei nach dem Motto von MTV/Pimp my ride früher: 
*
So Please PCGH, Pimp my PC. 
*

PS: Die auf dem Foto zu sehende Ausgabe *11/2011* in der es mein "eXtreme Desktop Tutorial" in die Print Ausgabe geschafft hatte, lagere ich heute noch in meinem Regal! Seite 108 mein Desktop schafft es in das PCGH Magazin. Worin gut zu erkennen ist, dass neben der Phenom 955 nur die Onboard Grafik läuft, da als Schüler damals noch kein Geld da war für eine Grakka.


----------



## Schuschnabel (7. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hi,

ich würde meinem PC auch demnächst gerne ein Update gönnen.

Im Moment verwende ich folgende Komponenten:
i7 5930k
MSI X99A SLI Plus
32 GB G.Skill RipJaws
Zotac GTX 1080 TI Amp Extreme
BeQuiet Dark Power Pro 750
1x 250GB 860 EVO
1x 2TB 860EVO




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aus dem Gewinnsipiel habe ich mich für folgende Komponenten entschieden:
Intel-Mainboard: MSI B360 Gaming Plus (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Zusätzlich würde ich noch folgende weitere Komponenten besorgen:
i7 8700K
G.Skill DIMM 32 GB DDR4-3200 Quad-Kit 14er Timings
DARK BASE PRO 900 ORANGE rev. 2

Mein jetziges Netzteil würdei ch weiterverwenden.


----------



## Jones_R (7. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo zusammen.

Dieses Jahr werde ich mal eine Bewerbung abgeben,
da ich es die letzten jahre immer verpasst habe.

zu meinem System...

CPU:                Intel i5-4670K
Mainboard:  MSI Z87 MPower
Grafik:            MSI AMD Radeon HD 5850 Twin FrozrII
Ram:                G - Skill 2*8GB DDR 3
CPU Kühler:Thermalright Hr-02 Macho Rev.A
Festplatte:    1 * SSD 240 GB, 
                           3 * Festplatte 500 GB Samsung
Netzteil:         Enermax Liberty 620Watt
Gehäuse:        Xigmatek Utgard mit Seitenfenster 
Monitor:         Samsung 2032BW



Meine Auswahl.

  Intel-Mainboard:      MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Netzteil:                        be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse:                       be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor:                        iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)




Mein Rechner ist Teilweise ordentlich in die Jahre gekommen. Habe Ihn immer am laufen gehalten und hat daher einige Aufrüstungen hinter sich.
Das älteste Teil an meinem Rechner ist das Netzteil. 
Habe es damal gebraucht gekauft und das war Ende 2008.
Danach kam dann ein Xigmatek Gehäuse und die Grafikkarte, das war mitte 2010. Sie hat die Spiele mehr schlecht als recht dagestellt. 
Konnte nur mit niedrig oder Details aus Spielen. 
2014 hatte mich mein Intel Core 2 Duo E8500 im Stich gelassen und ich musste Aufrüsten.
Da kamen dann die restlichen Teile in den Rechner die oben aufgelistet sind.


----------



## BobMahoo (7. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Moin,
schicke Aktion!!!

Ich bin ein Fan von Silent Gehäusen. Für mich spielen Funktionalität und Effektivität eine größere Rolle als Optik. Ich habe meinen PC fein säuberlich im Schrank verbaut und auf möglichst leisen Betrieb getrimmt.  Natürlich hoffe ich auf einen Gewinn und bin sehr erfreut wenn es klappt! 

-Mein Aktuelles Setup-

Gehäuse: 3RSystems R202 black silent bequiet (2005) - Hardwareoverclock.com | 3R Systems Design Gehäuse R202 black "be quiet" gedämmt
Board: Asrock Z68 Pro3
RAM: 2x8GB  DDR3 - Kingston KHX 1866
Chip: I7-3770k
Graka: GTX 970
Netzteil: Cougar 450W  80+ Bronze
Festplatte: 1x 120GB SSD Samsung 830 / 1x 250GB SSD Samsung 830 / 1x 6TB Seagate Iron Wolf ST6000

Monitor: 1x Benq 21"(sehr alt ^^) 1x Viewsonic 24"(VX2457-mhd)
Tastatur: Corsair RGB
Maus: Logitec G600

- Mein Wunsch -

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X399 MEG Creation (24 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (12 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 601 Window Silver (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX Vega 64 Air Boost 8G OC (27 Punkte)

Gesamt: 84 Punkte von 85 (1 Punkte übrig)

Ein neuer passender Prozessor Chip ist nach dem Gewinn pflicht und wird dazu noch passend rausgesucht!


----------



## B-Jay (7. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Mein aktueller PC:

Intel Xeon E3-1230v3
Scythe Mugen 4
AsRock H87 Performance
16GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600
Sapphire R9 390 Nitro
be quiet! Straight Power E10 500W
Fractal Design R5
AOC G2460PF

Da ich (und mein Geldbeutel) im Moment eher kein Fan von Intels und Nvidias Preispolitik bin, denke ich dass meine Zusammstellung ein sinvolles Upgrade ist, insbesondere da die auswählbaren Monitore alle Freesync unterstützen.
Als CPU würde ich mir den Ryzen 2700x gönnen. 27 Zoll Monitor wäre ne feine Sache, hab bislang keinen angeschafft da meine R9 390 für WQHD dann doch nen bischen zu schwach auf der Brust ist.
Meine Wunschkonfig:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX Vega 64 Air Boost 8G OC (27 Punkte)

Gesamt: 69 Punkte von 85 (16 Punkte übrig)


----------



## obi85 (7. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo,
als langjähriger Leser versuche ich es dieses Jahr erneut. Letztes Jahr habe ich mich noch mit nem AM3 System beworben, inzwischen bin ich jedoch zu nem AM4 gewechselt. Nur Ram und CPU habe ich neu gekauft.
Das Crosshair 6Hero gabs gebraucht in der Bucht, ebenso eine R9 380 4Gb von Sapphire, da mir vor etwa nem halben Jahr meine 5 Jahre alte HD7950 WF3 abgeraucht ist. Wie die ebay Sachen behandelt wurden (OC usw)
weiß mann natürlich nie, weshalb auch unklar ist, wie lange sie noch halten werden. Ich muss leider auf gebrauchte Ware zurück greifen, da seit Jahren das Budget für hardware sehr knapp ist, da meine Frau leider eine
angeborenne schwere Erkrankung hat. Weswegen wir häufig zu Ärzten und in Krankenhäuser fahren müssen, was viel Geld verschlingt. Zum einen an Benzin und zum anderen am Auto selbst.
 (haben seit Jahreswechsel schon ca. 5500€ wegen eines Motorschadens (schei.. TSI) und eines Folgeschadens in den Wagen investiert)

Mein System

Gehäuse: Sharkoon Rebel 9 (hab ich schon ewig, hat aber meiner Meinung nach n super Airflow, deshalb kein Bedarf an neuem)
Netzteil: bequiet Dark Power Pro 850W (auch von ebay)
Mainboard: ASUS Crosshair 6 Hero
CPU: Ryzen 1600X
Kühler: EKL Großclokner Blau (ganz paar Jare alt, wird auch nicht leiser...)
Ram: 2x 8 GB DDR 4 3000 Von G Skill
VGA: Sapphire R9 380 4Gb
SSD: Samsung 970 Pro 256 GB (gabs mal günstig bei Amazon)
HDD: Samsung HD204UI 2TB (hab ich auch schon ewig)
dazu 3 kleine SSD´s zusammen als Steamlaufwerk damit spiele schneller laden.

Diese Komponenten würde ich zum Aufrüsten wählen, weil es dann ne runde Sache zum zocken wäre und n paar Jahre so Bleiben kann.

  AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 78 Punkte von 85 (7 Punkte übrig)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Orth (7. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH, 
ich möchte mich auch bei euch für Pimp my PC bewerben. 
Der Grund ist recht einfach, mein alter Rechenknecht rechnet nicht immer mehr so wie ich denn will. Sicher ist er noch für vieles gut, und mit Sicherheit auch noch besser als mein Skill , doch er dürfte/müßte schon etwas flotter werden.
Dann wird mein Skill bestimmt auch besser 
Die Auslastung ist bei den üblichen Verdächtigen wie z.B. BF1 ( bald BF5) und Assetto Corsa Competizione, also AAA Titeln schon recht gut. Dicht dahinter liegt Temperatur und Geräuschentwicklung. 
Gerne dürften es mal stehtige 144 FPS, und ... vielleicht sogar bald auch WQHD sein.

Mein Knecht bestehet zur Zeit aus:
 i5 3570K 
 Asrock z77 Extreme 4
16GB DDR3 Corsai
 H100i V2 AIO Corsair
 MSI GTX 970 
 E9 Straight Power BeQuiet
 2xSSD, 2XHDD
 Lüfter von BeQuiet und BlingBling von NZXT (HUE+)
 Monitor Asus 27" 144Hz

Mein Aufrüstwunsch wären:
 AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
 Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
 Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
 Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
 Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

                                                             Gesamt: 80 Punkte von 85 (5 Punkte übrig)


Warum und weshalb? Nun, ... das Mainboard sollte dann einen AMD Ryzen 5 2600X, oder wenn der Geldbeutel mitspielt, einen Ryzen 7 2700X aufnehmen. Da das neue System aus Platzgründen an die Wand oder ins Regal wandern muß, also                  
                                              ein Selfmade Case wird, ist es schön das die Anschlüsse eine Abdeckung haben, denn offen soll es auf jeden Fall werden. Zu Kühler und RAM (16GB) werde ich mich wohl noch schlau machen müssen.
                                              Das NT ist modular und somit dafür klasse. Der Monitor ist WQHD und darüber läßt man ja wohl dann auch nur eine Porschegraka fahren 
                                              Vielleicht kommt später noch eine CaptureCard dazu. Somit wird das System wohl mehr als flott genug für ein bischen Videobearbeitung und vielleicht sogar mal Streaming sein. 
                                              Doch vorher steht eigentlich ein neues Lenkrad mit vernünftigen Pedalen an, ... und... und 

                                              Und zum Schluß, danke PCGH, dafür das Ihr mal wieder diese fette Aktion organisiert habt 




PS.: Es war schon mal ordentlicher im PC, wirklich  , ist halt alles gerad nicht ganz optimiert. 

          Grüße Orth


----------



## Kane176 (7. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Aktuell:

Ryzen 5 1600 @3,7 Wasserkühlung
Red Devil RX 580 GS 
32GB Ram @2933Mhz
MSI B350 PC Mate
Be Quit 550W Netzteil
120GB SSD
2TB HDD
Monitor: TV 4K LG 55"

Aufrüstwunsch
AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX Vega 64 Air Boost 8G OC (27 Punkte)

Gesamt: 73 Punkte von 85 (12 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Mitchpuken (7. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo!

Ich achte so weit es möglich ist auf ein sehr gutes Preis-Leistungverhältnis und ein lange Nutzungsdauer. Das erste Teil, welches bei mir ausgetauscht gehört ist die Grafikkarte. Die derzeitige Grafikkartenmarktsituation (Achtung Preise Deutschland und Österreich) und diese Aktion bieten mir die Möglichkeit einmal so richtig aus diesem Schema auszubrechen. Deshalb setzte ich die Punkte auf die Grafikkarte. Da ich bis jetzt die Grafikkarte nicht ausgetauscht habe, steht der Tausch von MB, CPU und RAM noch lange nicht fest. Andere Upgrades, bis auf ein X470 Mainboard mit Blick auf Kompatibilität für Ryzen 3000, sonst eher ein B450, würde mir persönlich nichts oder nur kaum was bringen. Nur bringt mir ein Ryzen 2600 nicht wirklich was mit der GTX 970, aber mit der passenden Grafikkarte, wird CPU und RAM sofort geordert. Apropos Grafikkarte. Die Vernunft macht schon bei einer GTX 1080 schlapp und vor einer 2080 käme noch die 1080Ti in Frage, aber eine 2080Ti beseitigt u.a. Zweifel an der VRAM-Diskussion.

Aktuell nutze ich folgende Komponenten:

*Gehäuse*: Nanoxia Deep Silence 3 schwarz, schallgedämmt
*Lüftersteuerung für Gehäuse- und GPU Lüfter*: Scythe Kaze Q-12 schwarz, 5.25" Lüftersteuerung 12-Kanal
*Gehäuselüfter*: 1x Enermax T.B.Silence, 120mm (UCTB12) (hinten), 2x Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentFan XL1 (vorne), 1x Enermax T.B.Silence PWM, 140mm (unten)
*Mainboard*: ASRock H87 Pro4
*Prozessor*: Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3
*Prozessorkühler*: Thermalright Macho Rev. A
*Arbeitsspeicher*: 24GB bestehend aus 2x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM 4GB, DDR3-1600 und 2x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM 8GB, DDR3-1600
*Grafikkarte*: Zotac GeForce GTX 970 AMP! Extreme mit Alpenföhn Peter (Gen. 1) mit 2x Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B12-3
*Netzteil*: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 550W (fällt aus dem Rahmen  )
*SSD*: Samsung SSD 830 256GB
*HDD*: Western Digital WD Red 3TB
*Bildschirm*: Samsung U28E590D, 28"



Die Punktevergabe führte zu diesem Ergebnis:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 84 Punkte von 85 (1 Punkte übrig)


Danke für diese Möglichkeit 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iamtooruff (7. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Sehr schönes Gewinnspiel!

Eigentlich habe ich schon länger vor, mein System upzugraden, jedoch hat der Grafikkartenmarkt letztes Jahr ja gemacht was er wollte und somit wurde das immer wieder herausgeschoben.
Da kommt dieses Gewinnspiel ja gerade recht 

Mein aktuelles System (oh ja, das hat definitiv ein Upgrade nötig):
MB/CPU: Ryzen 3 2200G (GPU-Markt sei Dank) auf einem MSI B350M Bazooka
Ram: 8 GB DDR4-2400 Geil EVO
SSD: 240GB SanDisk Plus
GPU: onboard Vega 
Kühlung: CoolerMaster MasterLiquid Lite 120, 2x 140mm CoolerMaster MasterFan, 1x 120mm CoolerMaster MasterFan
Netzteil: CoolerMaster MasterWatt 550

natürlich würde ich mit entsprechender Grafikkarte den Ryzen 3 durch einen Ryzen 5 oder 7 ersetzen wollen. Mein Wunschupgrade-Kit ist daher folgendes:

Ausgewählte Produkte
AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 74 Punkte von 85 (11 Punkte übrig)

Und natürlich das Bildchen meines aktuellen Setups (ohne GPU sieht der Innenraum ja schon recht verlassen aus):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derBlade (7. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hi,
ich habe meinen Rechner 2015 zusammengestellt nachdem ich seit 2008 mit meinem ASUS G50V als alten Desktop-Replacement vorlieb genommen habe. Damals wie heute liegt mein Hauptaugenmerkt auf dem Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis, weshalb die verbauten Komponenten schon vor 3 Jahren nicht zum schnellsten gehörten und diesen doch so langsam die Puste ausgeht.

Verbaut sind Momentan:

- ASRock  H81M-HDS
- CPU: i5 4570
- GPU: HD7950
- 16GB DDR3 1600 (2x 8GB Riegel)
- Crucial M550 1TB
- 450 Watt bequiet StraightPower
- LG DVD Laufwerk
- 2x NoiseBlocker BlackSilentPro
- Scythe Mugen 3
alles in einem CoolerMaster CM200



Die neuen Komponenten wären:
  Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 601 Window Silver (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 82 Punkte von 85 (3 Punkte übrig)


Dazu müsste ich mir dann noch eine neue CPU + RAM hohlen, aber erstmal gucken was draus wird 

Meine alten Komponenten würde ich dann in den Rechner meiner Frau (GPU (GT750ti vs HD7950)) und den meiner Tochter unterbringen (Core 2 Quad q6600, GTS250 (dann GT750ti), 4GB RAM)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yuusuk3 (7. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Meine Auswahl

AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk (5 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 76 Punkte von 85 (9 Punkte übrig)

Dazu kommt noch ein Ryzen 5 oder 7 2xxx.... je nach dem Was der Geldbeutel hergibt!  

Mein "aktueller" Kram. 
Ryzen 3 1200 
Thermalright Macho 90
Gigabyte GA-AB350M-DS3H
16GB G.Skill RipJaws V 3200 DDR4 
AMD R9 Nano 
Bitfenix Phenom M 
Corsair rm550x 
Samsung SyncMaster XL2370


Ein Neues Gehäuse sollte demnächst eh angeschafft werden, zwecks Besseren Kabelmanagement, Airflow und evt. Wakü-Support. 
Das Phenom M ist doch schon arg eng und der Inverte-Einbau des Systems ist auch so lala....
Da passt auch ein neues Mainboard gut rein  
Die RTX 2080 nehme ich mit rein um die nächsten Jahre ruhe zu haben!  An sich würde sonst auch eine der älteren Gen. genügen...
Ein 27" Monitor ist schon lange auf der Liste   Nur haben anderen Dinge leider vorrang....(Aber ihr kennt das ja sicherlich ) 

Und jetzt das "tolle" Innenleben....was man ja auch kaum erkennt, dank des Platzangebotes!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lucky88 (7. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo miteinander,
ich bewerbe mich mal für eure Pimp my Pc Aktion. Vielleicht hat man ja mal Glück.
Und viel Glück den anderen Teilnehmern.

Mein derzeitiger pc stellt sich aus folgendem zusammen:

Prozessor: AMD Phenom II X6 1090T
Grafikkarte: AMD Radeon HD 7800 Series mit 1 GB
Soundkarte: Creative Sound Blaster Z
Ram: No Name 16 GB mit 1333Mhz
Mainboard: ASRock 880GMH
Netzteil: So ein billiges No Name Gerät mit 450 Watt
Als Festplatten eine SSD mit 240Gb und zwei HDD`s mit je 1 TB
Gehäuse: Thermaltake Core X 9
Kühlung für CPU und GPU ist die Alphacool Eisbär 420 erweitert.
Monitor: Dafür wird ein Fernseher mit 32 Zoll und HD-Ready aktuell verwendet. Das ideale für die Augen.

Ich bin schon seit Langem am schauen für ein richtiges Pc Upgrade, doch leider ist ein komplettes zu teuer für mich.
Da Wäre mir sehr geholfen, wen man das gewinnt, da ich auf den AMD Ryzen 2600X und eine vernünftiges und passendes Setup
für die Zukunft mir zulegen will.

Meine Auswahl:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX Vega 64 Air Boost 8G OC (27 Punkte)

Gesamt: 69 Punkte von 85 (16 Punkte übrig)


----------



## pc-user04 (7. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo,

Aktuell mein PC:
Prozessor:       Intel(R) Core(TM) i3-2120 CPU
Arbeitsspeicher: RAM DDR2 2 x 2GB / PC800 / Hynix
SSD S-ATA:       SanDisk 128GB
Mainboard:     Gigabyte H61M-USB3-B3
Netzteil:        FSP 350W EPN Bronze
Gehäuse: Terra ATX Midi Tower PC607 black/silver
Monitor:         Samsung T27C350
Grafikkarte:     ZOTAC NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660
DVD-Laufwerk:    HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GH22NS70
Festplatte:      Western Digital 500 GB

Geplant:
Prozessor:       Core i5-8600
Arbeitsspeicher: 16 GB DDR4-2666 Kit
SSD-M.2:         Intel® 760p 512 GB (PCIe NVMe 3.1 x4)

Wunsch:
Intel-Mainboard: MSI B360 Gaming Plus (5 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce GTX 1070 Ti Gaming 8G (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 64 Punkte von 85 (21 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Kalmar (7. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PcghX,

Ich würde mein PC gern aufrüsten lassen, da die meisten Komponenten inzwischen schon alt sind.
Seit langem habe ich wenigstens meinen Bildschirm upgraden können, jetzt steht ein AOC mit 144Hz und FreeSync auf dem Tisch... nur eine FreeSync Grafikkarte habe ich (noch) nicht .
An dieser Stelle würde das Aufrüstprogramm sehr gelegen kommen, die enthaltene Vega-Karte und das X470-Board wäre die optimale Plattform für mich.

Wofür brauche ich die Hardware eigentlich?
Ich spiele gelegentlich z.B. BF1, Dishonored 2 etc, dazu bin ich gerade dabei mich in die CPython-Entwicklung einzubringen und würde gern ein schnelles System für Entwicklung und Tests haben.
In nächster Zeit war ein Update geplant, allerdings lässt sich das als Familienvater nur schwer in das Budget einbringen.

Kann ich selber upgraden?
Aber selbstverständlich. Während des Studiums habe ich bei einem Hersteller für Hochleistungsrechnern gearbeitet, da hatte man auch mal mit teuren Xeon Prozessoren und 1TB RAM bei nem System zu tun. Privat sind meine Rechner immer selber zusammengeschraubt, auch mal übertaktet und z.b mit Licht gemoddet.

Mein aktuelles System:
CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE
RAM: 8GB DDR3 Corsair
Mainboard: Gigabyte 970A-UD3
GPU: MSI 7950 Twin FrozrIII
PSU: Be Quiet E8-CM-580W
Gehäuse: Xigmatek Pantheon

Geplant:
CPU: AMD Ryzen 7 2700X oder 5 2600x
RAM: 16GB DDR4-3200

Wunschkonfiguration
  AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (12 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX Vega 64 Air Boost 8G OC (27 Punkte)

Gesamt: 82 Punkte von 85 (3 Punkte übrig)


----------



## halo7 (7. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebe PCGH-Redaktion,

Endlich sehe ich ein wenig Licht am Horizont um mein Retro PC aufzurüsten!
Mein Gaming PC ist mittlerweile in die Jahre gekommen und stammt aus dem Jahre 2009.
Kurz zu mir bin seit es Battlefield 1942 ( Desert Combat) gibt leidenschaftlicher BF Zocker.
War damals aktiv in einem CLAN "UTGN" haben auch in der ESL gezockt. und waren immer oben dabei 
Was jetzt aber zeitlich durch  Familie / Beruf nicht mehr geht.
So wurde aus mir der leidenschaftlicher Wochenend  Online Zocker Battlefield 2, 3 und 4 folgten.
Na ja mein System ist total in die Jahre gekommen, und schafte damals als BF4 raus kamm, gerade noch dieses einigermaßen zu zocken.
Die reihe BF1 habe ich ausgelassen da ich hier keine Chance mit mein System gesehen habe.
BF5 habe ich bei einem Kumpel in der Beta Phase angespielt und was soll ich sagen, ich war gleich wieder hin und weg und in mir wurde ein Feuer gezündet.
Jetzt war ich die ganze Zeit schon am überlegen, wie ich meinen PC aufrüsten soll, was aber altersbedingt auf einen kompletten tausch hinaus laufen wird was finanziell schwierig ist.
PC Game Hardware lese ich mittlerweile auch schon seit ich eigentlich meinen ersten PC selbst zusammengebaut habe , das war glaube ich im Jahre 2004!

Hier mein aktuelles System (wie man sieht, steht hier dringend ein Upgrade an):

CPU: AMD Phenom2 X4 940 Black Edition 4x3.0 Ghz
RAM: 4 GB Corsair PC2-1066 CL5 8500C5
4 GB CorsairXMS2 CL5-800 6400C5DH
Main: Asus M3N-HT Deluxe
HDD: Samsung HD103SJ 1000GB
SSD: Samsung MZ-75E250B/EU 850 EVO interne SSD 250GB (Upgrade 2015)
Kühlung: Corsair Hydro H70
Netzteil: Enermax Modu 82+ 625Watt
Monitor: Samsung 22 Syncmaster T220
Graka: Gainward GTX570 Phantom (Upgrade 2012)



Ausgewählte Wunschkonfiguration:
Intel-Mainboard: MSI X299 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (17 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 83 Punkte von 85 (2 Punkte übrig)


Die CPU / Arbeitsspeicher würden in diesem Zuge auch getauscht werden müssen.
Hier wäre ich auf eine Beratung von eurer Seite angewiesen und wäre für Vorschläge sehr Dankbar.
Mein Gedanke wären hier:
CPU:  Intel Core i5 8700K
RAM: Patriot Viper DDR 4  16GB

Kann ich selber upgraden?
Ganz klar ein großes JA! 
Das lass ich mir nicht nehmen , es ist immer wieder der Reiz den PC zusammen zu bauen und im Anschluss der große Moment zu erleben ob man alles richtig gemacht hat und der PCläuft!

So hier ein großes Dankeschön an euch für die Möglichkeit !!

So hier mein aktuelles (Retro) System


----------



## MegaMarlon (7. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-TEAM, 
da mein Aufrüstwunsch grade etwas im Preis gestiegen ist (I5 8600K), hatte sich die Sache für mich eigentlich erstmal erledigt.
Wenn ich gewinnen /ausgesucht werden sollte, wäre die CPU wieder attraktiv und Speicher OC endlich möglich.
Baue meine PCs stehts selbst zusammen(Früher auch Wakü).
Leider kein Platz für ein größers Display 


Mein System:
CPU:                I3 6100
Mainboard:  Asus H110M-A
Ram:               16GB HyperX FURY Dual Rank DDR4-2133 DIMM CL14
Grafikkarte: 6GB Gainward GeForce GTX 1060 Phoenix Aktiv
Netzteil:        Super Flower-SF-550P14HE
Gehäuse:       Antec SX1030B   
CPU Kühler:  LC-Power Cosmo Cool Lc-cc-120
Lüfter:            Alpenföhn Wing Boost 140
Monitor:       Acer Predator XB241H
Festplatte 1: Samsung MZ-75E500B/EU 850 EVO interne SSD 500GB
Festplatte 2: Kingston SSD Now V300  120GB MLC

Ausgewählte Komponenten:

Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)





Ich wünsche den Teilnehmern viel Glück und allen ein schönes Wochenende.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trash123 (7. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

zuerst möchte ich euch für diese Aktion hier danken! Es ermöglicht dem Einen oder Anderen seinen Dinosaurier aufzu"pimpen" der sonst nicht die finanziellen Mittel dafür hat.
Nun möchte ich zunächst meinen "Dinosaurier" vorstellen:

CPU: AMD FX 6300
Mainboard: Asrock 990 FX Extreme 3
RAM: G.Skil Sniper, DDR3-1866
PSU: be quiet, Pure Power L8 530W
GraKa: evga GTX 680
SSD: Samsung 750 Evo, 250GB
Case: Bifenix Nova
CPU-Kühler: Alpenföhn Ben Nevis

Wir ihr euch und alle Mitbewerber denken könnt, ist hiermit spielen nur sehr bedingt möglich, weshalb ich ebenfalls meine Bewerbung zum "pimpen" meines Rechners hier einstelle.
"Gezockt", wenn man das so nennen darf, wird auf einem Samsung Sync Master P2460, welcher das Daumenkino darstellt.

Als neue Kompontenen habe ich mir folgendes ausgesucht:

  AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 601 Window Silver (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)

zur Vervollständigung des Systems würden noch ein:

*AMD Ryzen 2700x* und 
*16GB G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DDR4-3200 DIMM CL16 Dual Kit*

in das neue Gehäuse Einzug halten.

Wünsche meinen Mitbewerbern und mir viel Glück!!!

Gruß
Trash




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zanee (7. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

meine Wunschkonfiguration sieht wie folgt aus:

Intel-Mainboard: MSI B360 Gaming Plus (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock Slim (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)


Meine derzeitige Konfiguration sieht wie folgt aus:

CPU: Intel i7 4790K
Mainboard: MSI Z97M Gaming
RAM: 8GB Corsair Dominator 1600Mhz
Grafikkarte: GTX 970 Gaming 4G
CPU Kühler´:  be quiet! Dark Rock 3
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Node 804
Netzteil: Seasonic Platinum 660W
SSD's: ADATA 120GB S511, Samsung 850 Evo 500GB, Samsung 960 Evo M.2 250GB 
Festplatte: Samsung 2TB


Mein System reicht für viele Sachen noch aus, aber bei aktuellen Spielen, röchelt die Graka dann doch ordentlich ab  
Bin von der RTX 2080 Ti sehr begeistert und daher liegen auch 60 Punkte in dieser Wahl.
Ziel ist es, meine Komponenten nach und nach zu aktualisieren, die 8GB RAM sind auch nicht mehr zeitgemäß  lohnt aber nicht noch DDR3 nachzukaufen, vor allem nicht, wenn ich auf die neuste Generation aufrüsten möchte.
Der Monitor würde meinen AOC 27" Full HD Monitor ablösen,  damit ich wenigstens auf WQHD zocken kann...+ downsampling 
Als CPU entweder der i7 8700K oder der i5 8600K, die Wahl steht noch nicht fest, vor allem nachdem die Intel CPU's nun so teuer geworden sind 
Ich habe kein Gehäuse gewählt, da ich unbedingt einen kleinen ITX PC zusammen bauen möchte, daher würde das gewählte Mainboard in meinen zweiten Rechner gebaut werden.
Geplant ist der Aufbau in einem Ghost S1 MkII Gehäuse von LOUQE.

Auch wenn ich sonst noch nie irgendwo was gewonnen habe, mache ich hier mal mit, weil ihr einfach cool seid  lese jeden Tag eure News  und die Hoffnung stirbt ja bekanntlich zuletzt.
Über die RTX 2080 Ti würde ich mich mega freuen! Frau fliegt dann aus dem Bett raus und nach dem Zocken wird die Karte mit ins Bett genommen und schön zugedeckt  ...sicherlich wird sie das Bett aufwärmen  

in Hoffnung

Zanee


----------



## Audilemans (7. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo zusammen!

Wer würde hier nicht gerne gewinnen 

​*Hier die Komponenten meines doch in die Jahre gekommenen PC´s:*
Intel Core i7-2600K
Asus P8P67
16GB Kingston HyperX DDR3-1600
Sapphire R9-280X VaporX 3GB
Corsair 128GB SSD
Sandisk 500 GB SSD

BeQuiet Silent Base 600 Window
Enermax Modu82+ 625W Netzteil


Der kann wohl wirklich langsam ein Upgrade vertragen ​

Meine Wünsche wären:
Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 79 Punkte von 85 (6 Punkte übrig)


Vielen Dank schon mal an PCGH & die Sponsoren
Möge der Glücklichere gewinnen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Unrockstar85 (7. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hey PCGH-Team,

Wie immer eine wunderschöne Idee. Ich habe mich auch mal rangesetzt, da auch mein System so langsam in die Jahre kommt.

*Derzeitiges System:*
I5 3570K
AsRock Z77 Pro 4M
16Gb DDR 1333 Team Group
1080ti von EVGA
Corsair TX550M
Crucial 535GB SSD
Aerocool m-ATX Case

Folgende Komponenten wären da meine Wahl:


AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)


Gesamt: 82 Punkte von 85 (3 Punkte übrig)


Zur Begründung:
Mein I5 3570K ist nicht mehr der schnellste, und es muss ein Ersatz her. Dieser sollte aber dieses mal von AMD sein, und würde durch Eigenleistung erst mal mit einem 1600 befeuert werden, damit 2019 dann der Zen2 einziehen kann. Bei der GPU habe ich grundsätzlich keinen Bedarf, ich würde aber schlichtweg die "alte" GPU weitergeben an meinen besten Kumpel, weil dieser mit einer 7870XT rumrennt und diese GPU auch so langsam die Puste ausgeht. 
Da mein Corsair auch schon was älter ist, würde auch hier ein Update anstehen, zu guter letzt würde ich dann endlich wieder meine Games auf einem gescheiten Monitor spielen können 


Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel viel Glück und danke für dieses tolle Gewinnspiel


----------



## lotus85 (7. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo sehr geehrte PCGamesHardware Redaktion,

ich würde auch gerne bei diesem tollen Gewinnspiel mit machen. Ich könnte mir vorstellen meinen treuen Gaming Begleiter einmal die Möglichkeiten zu eröffnen, den FHD-See zu verlassen, um in der Neuen Welt mit 2K die Ozeane unsicher zumachen.

Derzeit treiben die Schiffschrauben des Haswell 1.2.2 folgendes an:


CPU: Intel Core I5-4590 
MB: AsRock B85M-Pro3 
RAM: 24GB DDR3-1600 in 2x8GB Crusial Ballistix Sport und 2x4GB Crusial Ballistix Sport 
CPU-Kühler: Arctic Frezer Xtreme Rev1 
Grafikkarte: Palit Geforce GTX 980 Super JetStream 
System-SSD: Samsung 850 Pro 258GB 
Spiele-SSD: Samsung 850 Evo 500GB 
Datengrab: WB Green 3TB 
Gehäuse: Zalman Z5 mit 5x120mm Lüfter, davon sind 2 beQuite SilentWing 2 schon 
FanControl wegen des AsRock Board ein Scythe Kaze Master Flat II 
Netzteil: Thermaltake Berlin 630W 
optical Drive: BD-Brenner Plextor PX-B920SA 
​  Als Aurüstkomponenten hab ich gewählt:
  AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 74 Punkte von 85 (11 Punkte übrig)

Davon kann ich mir vorstellen den Monitor auf dem Schreibtisch neben  einen meiner 2 24 zölligen FHD-TFT zu stellen. Die Lüfter dürfen ruhig die  Belüftung im Zalman-Case verbessern, um die kommenden Sommer zu überstehen.
Das Mainboard dürfe gerne auf die Ryzen der 3. Generation in 7nm warten,  da ich noch gewillt bin meinen Haswell i5 durch einen i7 oder ähnlichen  Xeon verbessern.
Den Dark Rock Pro 4 würde ich versuchen auf das Board zu schrauben, um den älteren Arctic, die verdiente Rentenzeit zu ermöglichen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen, viel Glück an die Teilnehmer und vielen Danke an die Sponsoren
lotus85

PS: Das Bild stammt noch von einem Lüftertestlauf, nach einer Kabelmanagent- und Optimierung wegen der Sommerhitze 2017


----------



## Bender4000 (7. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebe PCGH-Redation,

meine aktuelle PC Konfiguration sieht folgendermaßen aus:


CPU: Intel i7 5820K
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-X99-UD3
RAM: 16GB Ballistix DDR4
Grafikkarte: GTX 1060 Mini
CPU Kühler: Wakü mit Dual- und Singleradiator
Gehäuse: Cooler Master ...
Netzteil: Corsair VX550W
SSD: 512 GB Samsung Evo 850
HDD1: 600GB WD Velociraptor
HDD2: 6TB WD Red
Festplatte: Samsung 2TB

mein Pimp my PC 2018 Wunsch:

Intel-Mainboard: MSI X299 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (17 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 83 Punkte von 85 (2 Punkte übrig)

Ich möchte meinen PC gerne für Fallout 76 fit machen, damit ich beim Release nicht mit 720p und niedrigen Details da stehe 
Damit das neue Mainboard noch einen Partner bekommt, würde ich dann noch einen i7 7740X dazu spendieren. Das oberste Laufwerk mit dem schönen Pentium Killer Logo fliegt dann auch raus. Das ist derzeit nur eine Laufwerksblende, da es noch einen IDE-Anschluss hat - und die aktuellen Mainboards blöderweise nicht mehr


----------



## EX-Buzz (7. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Da mein System in der Signatur nach einem Wasserunfall das Zeitliche gesegnet hat, "Spiele" ich derzeit auf einem Microsoft Surface   Somit kommt diese Aktion zum Jahresende gerade recht.  CPU und RAM würden das System dann komplettieren. Nach gefühlten 10 Jahren INTEL & NVIDIA soll es dann ein "rotes" System werden.  Ich hoffe Freesync + Vega sind ein tolles Team.

Wunschsystem:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX Vega 64 Air Boost 8G OC (27 Punkte)

Gesamt: 78 Punkte von 85 (7 Punkte übrig)

Geplant:

CPU: Ryzen R7 2700X
RAM: 32 GB - DDR4 3466
SSD:  2 x 500GB Samsung 860 Evo
M2: 250GB Samsung 970 Evo 
Kühler:  Corsair Hydro H115i PRO


Aktuelles System:

CPU: i5-4300
RAM: 4GB
GPU: Intel HD 4400


Einmal die derzeitige "Spielekiste" und einmal der, "der nicht nass werden durfte" 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DF_zwo (7. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebes PCGH Team,

auch ich würde mich natürlich freuen, wenn ich die Gelegenheit hätte meinen PC mal wieder auf Vordermann zu bringen.

Dazu habe ich mir folgende Hardware ausgesucht (so wie die meisten wohl)...

Intel-Mainboard: MSI B360 Gaming Plus (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)

Dieser Hardware stelle ich erst mal meine momentanen Komponenten entgegen...

- i5 2500k, 4.5GHz, 1.28V, EKL Brocken mit Scythe Slipstream PWM 1400rpm
- Asus P8Z77-V
- GTX 780 (stock)
- 3x 3,5" HDD
- Fractal Design Define XL (3x140mm, 2x120mm, 1x180mm Lüfter, also voll besetzt)
- Corsair AX760 760W
- Dell 2713HM (27" 1440p)
- 2x4GB Team Elite DDR3-1333

Die Hauptkomponenten haben ihren Zenit nun auch seit Jahren überschritten. Ich muss zugeben, meistens habe ich einfach nicht den Antrieb gehabt etwas zu verändern. Vor allem die Grafikkarte macht ja in 1440p gar kein Spiel mehr so wirklich mit... aber da auch CPU und Mainboard in die Jahre gekommen sind, warte ich hier im Prinzip auch nur noch auf den Moment an dem die Hardware mal den Geist aufgibt. Bisher hatte ich hier wirklich großes Glück - wobei eigentlich auch nicht. In der jetzigen Konstellation habe ich schon zwei baugleiche Mainboards "verschlissen", habe hier aber eher mein altes Netzteil in Verdacht, das ich natürlich vor Jahren beim letzten Zwischenfall in Rente geschickt hatte.

Was meine Aufrüstpläne im Falle eines Gewinns angeht:

Zu dem Mainboard soll sich erneut ein Core i5 gesellen - in diesem Fall schwebt mir hier der 8400 im Kopf. Leider sind die Preise natürlich wieder angestiegen, allerdings hoffe ich noch immer auf Besserung. Und selbst wenn nicht, dann wird es wohl der 8400 werden.

Beim Arbeitsspeicher wird es wohl das derzeit sehr beliebte G.Skill DDR4-3000er Kit werden, als 16GB Ausführung.

Tatsächlich habe ich noch keine SSD! Das ist dann ein Thema, welches ich auf jeden Fall angehen werde. Neue Hardware heißt ohnehin, dass ich Windows neu installieren müsste/will - und in genau diesem Fall bietet sich der Wechsel für mich an. Für welches Modell ich mich dann entscheiden würde... gute Frage. Vermutlich eine 1TB Samsung 850 EVO, oder gleich eine 512GB 960 EVO...

Ehrlicherweise muss ich sagen, dass ich im Falle eines Gewinns nicht auf den Monitor oder die Gehäuselüfter angewiesen bin, da ich mit meinen jetzigen Komponenten sehr zufrieden bin. Auch wenn mir klar ist, dass dies nicht den üblichen Regeln entspricht, würde ich mich (theoretisch) dazu bereit erklären diese Komponenten an den Nächsten oder die Nächste (nach dem Zufallsprinzip ausgesuchte/n) zu spenden, solange dies mit dem PCGH Team vereinbar ist.

Mein Netzteil und Gehäuse werde ich behalten. Anbei dazu zwei Bilder meines PCs.

Zuletzt kann ich nur wiederholen, dass ich mich natürlich so wie jeder andere oder jede andere hier auch, über den Gewinn freuen würde.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ~Tj@rden~ (7. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo zusammen,

Auch ich bewerbe mich hiermit um die Aktion "Pimp my PC 2018".

In letzter Zeit ist bei mir das Thema PC-Gaming bedingt durch mein Studium etwas in HInterhand geraten. 
Dementsprechend ist auch mein PC etwas in die Tage gekommen. Wurde er zu Anfang des Studiums noch auf klein und platzsparend umgerüstet, stellt das jetzt eine Herausforderung beim Aufrüsten dar.
Die neue Wohnung mit mehr Platz bietet nun jedoch wieder Spielraum für einen "echten" Desktop.

Mein aktueller PC in Bild und Wort:


i7 2600k 
AsRock Z77E-ITX 
16GB G.Skill DDR3 
Asus R9 285 Strix 2GB mit montiertem Arctic Cooling Twin Turbo II 
250GB Crucial MX200 
1TB WD 2,5" Festplatte 



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Wie ihr da vielleicht ahnen könnt, bin ich beim Thema aufrüsten quasi in einer Sackgasse.
Außer vielleicht der Grafikkarte müsste man bei allem anderen alles zusammen austauschen.
Mehr geht mit der Plattform und dem Gehäuse einfach nicht.

Entschieden habe ich mich daher für die folgenden Komponenten:


> Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
> Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
> Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
> Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
> ...



Ich bin dabei nicht nach bester Leistung oder sogar dem Ausfüllen der 85 Punkte gegangen, sondern habe mir ein meiner Meinung nach stimmiges Gesamtpaket geschnürt.
So passt die Vega 64 super zum Freesync Monitor und das Netzteil zu der erwarteten Gesamtleistung des Systems.
Außerdem passt das Dark Base 700 noch unter meinen Schreibtisch 

Dazu ergänzen müsste ich dann noch CPU, Ram und eine SSD.
Allerdings kann ich da noch nicht sagen, was mir da bei den aktuellen Preisen vorschwebt.
_Vermutlich_ setze ich zunächst auf einen i3 8100, bis sich die Preise der neuen 8-Kerner herauskristallisiert haben.
Beim Ram werden es wohl 16GB, da ich als Spieler nicht wirklich mehr brauche.
Die SSD werde ich meinem Laptop entnehmen, um da eine kleinere einzubauen.

Das alles wird hier ausgiebig in einem Build-Log festgehalten.
Ich werde mir Optisch bestimmt noch was einfallen lassen!
Am Ende werden auch ein paar Benches und Fotos dabei sein 

Aus den restlichen Komponenten werde ich meiner Freundin einen "RETRO-PC" zusammenstellen, auf dem sie Ihre Sims und Reiterhofabenteuer wieder erleben kann.

Ich und auch sie würden uns daher über die Auswahl freuen und wünschen hiermit allen viel Erfolg und viel Spaß beim aufrüsten


----------



## thorecj (7. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hier meine Bewerbung:

Aktuelles System:

CPU: i7-4790k
CPU-Kühler: NZXT X61 Kraken AiO
Mainboard: MSI z97 gaming 9 ac
RAM: 16Gb Corsair Vengeance DDR3
GPU: Aorus GTX1080ti extreme
Netzteil: Seasonic G550 550W PCGH-Edition
Gehäuse: Phanteks Enthoo luxe
Lüfter: Original Phanteks und von der AiO
SSD: Crucial MX100 512Gb
HDD: Seagate SSHD 2000Gb
Monitor: irgendein Medion

Meine Wahl:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk (5 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10 600 Watt CM (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ich fand es schade zwingend ein Mainboard dazu wählen zu müssen, denn da besteht eigentlich 0 Aufrüstzwang. Stattdessen hätte ich lieber das 13Punkte Netzteil genommen, aber is halt so. Auch das für 5 Punkte ist ein Upgrade.
Leisere Lüfter sind eigentlich längst schon fällig und auf seiten der GPU gibt es dann auch nur ein sinnvolles Upgrade.


----------



## dp0a0aq (7. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo, PCGH - Team    möchte mich heute mal bei Euch bewerben.                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                           Habe ein altes System von 2012. Verbaut ist ein: 
                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    -i7 3770k  3,5GHz ohne OC auf einem MSI Z77 M POWER
-16 GB(4X4GB) Corsair Vengeance LP  XMP 1600
-Kühler: Skythe Mugen 3 SCMG-3000,
-SSD Samsung 850 PRO 512 GB,
-HDD Western Digital Caviar Black 7200 rpm 1TB,
-Netzteil : BeQuiet Dark Power Pro 10  750W  80 Plus Gold,
-Gehäuse: Corsair Carbide 500R schwarz,
-Grafikkarte: ASUS GTX 680 DC2OC  2GB GDDR5, 
-Monitor: SAMSUNG Sync Master P2270

Wollte mir schon seit 2 Jahren eine neue Grafikkarte kaufen, aber die Preis waren und sind nicht schön. Bilder kann ich heute nicht zeigen,weil ich kein Smartphone besitze. Ich wünsche allen Bewerbern viel Glück.
   Pimp my PC 2018: Aufrüstrechner
Gesamt: 84 Punkte von 85 (1 Punkte übrig)
AMD-Mainboard ODER Intel-Mainboard
AMD-Mainboard von MSI
1MSI B450 Tomahawk (5 Punkte) 2MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte) 3MSI X399 MEG Creation (24 Punkte)

Ausgewählt: Keine - 0 Punkte von 0 (noch 0 möglich)
Intel-Mainboard von MSI
1MSI B360 Gaming Plus (5 Punkte) 2MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte) 3MSI X299 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (17 Punkte)

Ausgewählt: MSI B360 Gaming Plus - 5 Punkte von 5 (noch 0 möglich)
AMD-Grafikkarte ODER Nvidia-Grafikkarte
AMD-Grafikkarte von MSI
1MSI Radeon RX 570 Armor 8G OC (13 Punkte) 2MSI Radeon RX 580 Armor 8G OC (16 Punkte) 3MSI Radeon RX Vega 64 Air Boost 8G OC (27 Punkte)

Ausgewählt: Keine - 0 Punkte von 0 (noch 0 möglich)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte von MSI
1MSI Geforce GTX 1070 Ti Gaming 8G (21 Punkte) 2MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte) 3MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Ausgewählt: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio - 60 Punkte von 60 (noch 0 möglich)
Netzteil ODER CPU-Kühler
Netzteil von be quiet!
1be quiet! Pure Power 10 600 Watt CM (5 Punkte) 2be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte) 3be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (12 Punkte)

Ausgewählt: be quiet! Pure Power 10 600 Watt CM - 5 Punkte von 5 (noch 0 möglich)
CPU-Kühler von be quiet!
1be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte) 2be quiet! Shadow Rock Slim (2 Punkte) 3be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)

Ausgewählt: Keine - 0 Punkte von 1 (noch 1 möglich)
Lüfter-Sets ODER Gehäuse
Lüfter-Sets von be quiet!
1be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte) 2be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte) 3be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)

Ausgewählt: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) - 1 Punkte von 2 (noch 1 möglich)
Gehäuse von be quiet!
1be quiet! Silent Base 601 Window Silver (6 Punkte) 2be quiet! Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte) 3be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)

Ausgewählt: Keine - 0 Punkte von 0 (noch 0 möglich)
Monitor
1iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte) 2iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte) 3iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)

Ausgewählt: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 - 13 Punkte von 13 (noch 0 möglich)
Ausgewählte Produkte
Intel-Mainboard: MSI B360 Gaming Plus (5 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10 600 Watt CM (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 84 Punkte von 85 (1 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Awarth (7. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo Leute,

Ich bewerbe mich mit meinem PC, der im Februar 2014 zusammengestellt wurde und bisher nur ein nennenswertes Grafikkarten-Update bekommen hat.

Meine Komponenten, die aktuell verbaut sind:

- GPU: Nvidia Geforce GTX 1070
- CPU: Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3
- Mobo: MSI Z87-G43
- RAM: 16GB DDR3 @2000MHz
- PSU: be quiet Pure Power L8 530 Watt
- Case: Sharkoon T9 Value
- SSD: Samsung Evo 500GB
- HDD: Seagate 2TB

Folgende Komponenten wünsche ich mir für die Aufrüstung meines PCs:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk (5 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 83 Punkte von 85 (2 Punkte übrig)

Warum möchte ich aufrüsten?
Mit der GTX 1070 hab ich zwar meine alte GTX 770 ersetzt, aber für mein aktuelles Triple-Screen-Setup (5760*1080) stößt sie schon an ihre Grenzen. Mit der RTX 2080 hätte ich schnelleren Speicher und einen stärkeren Grafikchip und könnte endlich mit diesem Setup spielen - oder ich schwenke auf den iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 um. Dieser wäre in meinem Upgrade enthalten und würde mir unglaubliche 144Hz bei einer Auflösung von 2560*1440 Pixeln bieten. Ich hatte zwar noch nicht die Möglichkeit mit einem solchen Monitor zu spielen, höre aber viele Stimmen, die von 144Hz schwärmen. Auch hier würde sich die RTX 2080 ebenfalls sehr lohnen!
Abgesehen von der Mehrleistung bin ich aber auch sehr der neuen Raytracing-Funktion der RTX Karten interessiert. Ich hoffe auf Raytracing-Unterstützung in Cyberpunk 2077. Mit diesem System bin ich dann hoffentlich gut aufgestellt.
Das Mainboard möchte ich noch nicht direkt tauschen, weil noch keinen passenden Prozessor oder DDR4 Arbeitsspeicher habe. Sobald ich aber Budget für einen tollen Ryzen habe, werde ich auch an dieser Stelle aufrüsten. Mit dem Straight Power mit 850 Watt hätte ich dann auch gleich für Übertaktungsversuche vorgesorgt. Wichtig war mir bei dem Netzteil aber vor allem die Gold-Effizienz.
Das Gehäuse rundet das gesamte System schließlich ab und lässt es nach einem topaktuellen Gaming-PC aussehen - welcher es dann auch sein wird!

PS: Das Bild wird in Kürze nachgereicht.

Ich wünsche allen viel Glück beim Gewinnspiel
MfG Awarth


----------



## predator48 (7. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo,

derzeit habe ich folgendes in einem Coolteg G3 verbaut:

— i5 4670k
—Noctua NH-C12P SE14 
— Zotac GTX 1070 Mini
— be quiet! Dark P. Pro P10 650W 
— Asus Z97-PRO(WI-FI AC) 
— Be Quite Silent Wings 2 PWM in 140, 120 und 80mm
— Samsung 840 Evo 1TB
— Samsung 950 Pro M.2 256 GB

Die Wahl des Gehäuses schränkt leider etwas ein bezüglich Höhe von CPU Kühler und Länge der Grafikkarte. Die ausgewählte RTX2080 wird ein Raumteiler. Evtl. muss ich dann noch etwas mit der Richtung der Lüfter experimentieren um auch die CPU Seite kühl zu bekommen. Das Design vom Gehäuse entschädigt jedoch die Strapazen.

So möchte ich aufrüsten:

Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 76 Punkte von 85 (9 Punkte übrig)

Selbst zu kaufende Komponenten:

— i7 8700k
— Nocuta NH U9S aufgrund der geringen Bauhöhe


----------



## Wiley_xxx (7. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCHG-Team,

da ich wirklich sehr gerne an diesem Gewinnspiel teilnehme,möchte ich auch dieses Jahr mein Glück versuchen.

Die Punkte habe ich für folgende Komponenten verwendet.

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX Vega 64 Air Boost 8G OC (27 Punkte)

Gesamt: 58 Punkte von 85 (27 Punkte übrig)

Mein aktuelles System besteht aus folgenden Komponenten.

CPU: Intel I5 3570k
CPU-Kühler: Jonsbo CR-301
Mainboard: MSI Z77MA-G45
Ram: 12GB HyperX DDR3
Grafikkarte: ASUS RX570 Expedition OC
Netzteil: Superflower Leadex 2 Gold 650W
SSD: 2x SK Hynix SL308  
Gehäuse: NZXT S340 Elite
Gehäuse-Lüfter: NZXT FZ  1x120mm 3x140mm


Seit dem vergangen Jahr, musste ich einige Komponenten meines, doch schon langsam in die Jahre gekommen, PC´s ersetzen. Als erstes gab das Netzteil, recht effektvoll, seinen Dienst auf, welches ich durch ein Superflower Leadex2 ersetzte. Daher ist eine Aufrüstung auch unnötig, denn es verrichtet seine Arbeit sicher noch mehrere Jahre und dies durch seine Semi-passive Kühlung angenehm unauffällig. Zum Glück, griffen bei meinem alten PurePower alle Schutzschaltungen. Trotzdem verließ mich verließ mich Anfang dieses Jahres meine gute alte OCZ Vertex3. Sie hat aber, nach immerhin fünf Jahren harter Arbeit, noch einen Ehrenplatz im Gehäuse. Das S340 Elite, welches im Design für mich bisher von keinem anderen Gehäuse übertroffen wurde, hat glücklicherweise drei Platze für SSD´s, auf denen diese schön zur Geltung kommen. Da mein Mainboard allerdings nur 2 SATA-6G Anschlüsse besitzt, war noch eine dritte SL-308 auch eher Geldverschwendung. Das MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon würde diesen Umstand natürlich ändern. Der Jonsbo CR-301, welcher erst seit knapp vier Monaten den bisher verwendeten und leider plötzlich anormale Geräusche von sich gebenden Box-Kühler ersetze, könnte dann auch einen AMD Ryzen 5 2600 kühlen. Dies wird er mit deutlich ausreichender Kühlleistung, dabei schön leuchtend und leise erledigen. 
Wenn das Punktekonto genug Luft für einen 144Hz WQHD Monitor bietet,wählt man natürlich auch das Maximum an Grafikkarte,welches die Features des Monitors sicher einige Zeit voll ausnutzen kann. Auch wenn ich erst Ende August eines der vielen Angebote während der Gamescom nutze, um günstig meine alte MSI HD 7850 OC durch eine RX570 von ASUS zu ersetzten, nebenbei noch sieben Spiele abzugreifen, ist natürlich eine Vega 64 begehrenswert. Für meinen Bedarf ist die RX570 zwar noch vollkommen ausreichend, von SQ42 oder Star Citizen ist bekanntlich noch immer kaum was zu sehen, aber ein Wechsel von FHD zu WQHD hat auf jeden Fall etwas. Die Kombination aus Ryzen und Vega wird sicher auch zukünftige Titel mit genug Dampf auf den Monitor zaubern, wodurch man das Gesamtpaket lange genießen kann.


Nun bedanke ich mich für das Gewinnspiel und die Aufmerksamkeit. Es ist sicher nicht einfach,alle Bewerbungen durchzulesen und die richtige Entscheidung zu fällen. Trotzdem wünsche ich Euch wenigstens ein bisschen Spaß dabei. 
Schleimen schadet doch hoffentlich nicht?


MfG


----------



## Janni1612 (7. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo,

mein aktuelles System sieht gerade so aus:

Prozessor: Intel Core i5 7500 4x 3.40GHz So.1151 BOX
Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock LP CPU-Kühler
Mainboard: MSI H270I GAMING PRO AC Intel H270 So.1151 Dual Channel DDR Mini-ITX Retail
Arbeitsspeicher: 8GB G.Skill Value DDR4-2133 DIMM CL15 Dual Kit
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte Geforce 960 (2 GB) mini-ITX
Festplatte: Samsung SSD 850 EVO(?) 256GB und 2000GB Seagate BarraCuda 
Gehäuse: Silverstone Sugo SG06-Lite Würfel schwarz Mini-ITX
Netzteil: 450 Watt Silverstone Strider Gold Series Modular 80+ Gold
Monitor: ASUS 24“ (genaue Modellbez. nirgends zu entdecken, ist von 2015)

Als Gelegenheitsspieler ein platzsparendes System, nur für eine wirklich flotte Grafikkarte hatte ich „Dank“ zweier Kinder irgendwie nie Geld übrig. Ist die alte von meinem 70jährigen Vater – traurig, oder? .
Der Monitor ist auch eher mittelmäßig und „nur“ HD. Da eine große Grafikkarte gar nicht reinpasst, habe ich auch das Gehäuse als Wunsch ausgewählt.

Im Falle eines Gewinnes würde ich mir natürlich gerne einen aktuellen Prozessor, ein Netzteil und passenden Arbeitsspeicher leisten (oder ginge der RAM?? Bin leider kein Profi, auch wenn ich die Kiste selbst zusammengefrickelt habe…) und mich über einen PC freuen, mit dem ich tatsächlich mal einen AAA-Titel in voller Grafikpracht genießen könnte. Die aktuelle Lara Croft in schön wäre echt mal was nach Feierabend! 😉

Bitte über die Fotos nicht lachen – die Kabel habe ich in dem engen Gehäuse nicht wirklich verlegt bekommen. Und den Staub musste ich auch erst rauspusten, die Kiste ist länger nicht mehr offen gewesen. Dafür läuft er eigentlich ziemlich gut, aber trotzdem würde ich mich echt mal über Highend-Hardware freuen.

Meine Wunschkomponenten wären dann folgende:

Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 84 Punkte von 85 (1 Punkte übrig)

Ich drücke mir und drei anderen auch ganz doll die Daumen!!

Viele Grüße

Jan


----------



## Baz3r (7. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Mein aktueller PC:
Mainboard:       GigabyteGA-P55A-UD3
CPU:                   IntelCore i7 860
Grafikkarte:       nVidiaGeforce GTX 680 Zotac AMP!
RAM:                  8GB GeIL  DDR3 1333MZ
HDD:                  320GB Samsung
Monitor:            BenQ( 8 Jahre alt)
Laufwerk:          BluRay-Disc-Laufwerkvon Samsung
Netzteil:             bequiet!StraightPower 680W
Gehäuse:           ThermaltakeArmor+ MX

Das ganze System hat nun schon einige Jahre auf dem Buckel undbraucht dringend eine Aufrischung um aktuelle Spiele wie Battlefield 5 aufhöherer Auflösung mit Freude genießen zu können. Am liebsten auf einem großen TV in 4K

*Gewünschte und benötigte Hardware:*

*AMD-Mainboard:MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock Slim (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)*


Dazu möchte ich mir eine AMD Ryzen 7 2700X CPU, G.Skill DIMM 16 GBDDR4-3000 Kit, sowie eine SSD kaufen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OnlyAnimals (7. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo,
ich mache dieses Jahr das erste Mal bei diesem Gewinnspiel mit.
Meine gewünschten Komponenten wären:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10 600 Watt CM (5 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 84 Punkte von 85 (1 Punkte übrig)

Meine schon vorhandenen Komponenten:

CPU: Ryzen 1600 mit Boxed Kühler
GPU: Asus RX 570 Expedition
Mainboard: Gigabyte AX370M-DS3H
Ram: 8GB 3000MHz DDR4 Ram von G.skill
Gehäuse: Kolink Aviator M mit Roten Lüftern
Netzteil: 450W von CoolerMaster
Mein Monitor: AOC G246PF FullHD und 144Hz

Super Idee dieses Gewinnspiel!!!

MfG


----------



## Super_Schumpf (7. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo,
aufgerüstet werden soll mein aktueller Spiele PC,  dieser hat mir bisher viele Jahre treue Dienste geleistet und wurde in der Vergangenheit auf den untenstehenden Stand aufgerüstet:
Die Hauptkomponenten können die aktuellen Spiele nicht mehr ausreichenden darstellen.   Alterserscheinungen zu zeigen.

- CPU: 		AMD Phenom II X6 1090T
- CPU-Kühler: 	Scythe Mugen
- Motherboard:	ASUS M5A97 R2.0
- Grafikkarte:  		VTX3D R9 280 X-Edition, 3GB
- Arbeitsspeicher:  	16GB (2x8GB) DDR3-1600  Crucial 
- SDD1:		Corsair Force 3 SATA 128GB
- SDD2:		Samsung 850 Evo Sata 500GB
- ODD: 		Pioneer DVD-106 IDE mit SATA Adapter
- Sound:		Creative X-FI 	Titanium PCI-E	
- Gehäuse: 		Thermaltake (ca. >15Jahre)
- Lüfter back:		BeQuiet 2x 80 mm
- Lüfter front: 		BeQuiet 2x 80mm
- Netzteil: 		Enermax 500W Pro82+
- Monitor: 		Samsung 55“ TV, 1920x1080 pixel

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10 600 Watt CM (5 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 84 Punkte von 85 (1 Punkte übrig)

 Zusätzlich könnte ich zu den ausgewählten mir vorstellen, dass ein Ryzen R5 2600X und 16 GB Ram gut mit den ausgewählten Komponenten harmonieren. Dies würde mir ermöglichen das aktuelle Tomb Raider in WQHD mit hohen Grafikeinstellungen zuspielen und ich könnte mich die nächsten Jahre an den Komponenten erfreuen.
MFG
Super_Schlumpf


----------



## krawaii (7. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Einen wunderschönen guten Abend bestes PCGH-Team,

super Aktion von euch, zu Weihnachten quasi ein paar Leute hier mit neuer Hardware glücklich zu machen.
Auch ich würde super gerne davon profitieren, und habe mein Augenmerk auf eine bessere Grafikkarte und einen Monitor gelegt, um mein Streamingsetup zu verbessern und optimale Qualität bieten zu können.

Aufgeteilt habe ich die Punkte wie folgt:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 82 Punkte von 85 (3 Punkte übrig)


Mein momentanes Setup besteht aus:

- MSI X370 GAMING PRO
- AMD Ryzen 7 2700X 8x 3.70GHz
- 16GB Corsair Vengeance LPX LP DDR4-3200
- Nvidia GeForce GTX 970




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich würde mich extrem darüber freuen zu den glücklichen Gewinnern gehören zu dürfen und wünsche euch schonmal vorab eine schöne Vorweihnachtszeit!

Beste Grüße
krawaii


----------



## reddy82 (7. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo.
Ich würde gerne wieder ein Spielerechner haben.  Vor zehn Jahren war mein Rechner auch das beste vom besten. Heute nicht mehr.

Momentan verbaut sind:
Packard bell Full HD Monitor
 Sapphire Radeon HD 4890 Vapor-X
Intel I5 750 2666Mhz @ 3200 Mhz
Scyhte Mugen 2
8 GB DDR3 Speicher von Corsair
Samsung evo 850 SSD
Western Digital 3tb 
bequiet 530w Netzteil
Msi p55gd65 Mainboard

  Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10 600 Watt CM (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 80 Punkte von 85 (5 Punkte übrig)


Ich würde mich sehr feuen wenn ich gewinnen würde.


----------



## argon71 (7. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo an das PCGH Team
*der** PC meiner Tochetr (26)* müsste wie bei vielen anderen auch Aufgerüstet werden, 
wenn ich sehe was andere Aufrüsten, würde meine Tochter schon gerne diese PC Komponenten haben die andere abgeben.

Leider reicht es nicht für ein gutes Upgrade dafür müsste ich fast alles Aufrüsten, daher wären schon _einige Komponenten sinnvoll_(Mainboard und Gehäuse mit Netzteil).

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)

Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)

Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)

Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)

Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 84 Punkte von 85 (1 Punkte übrig)


  Altes System 
  CPU                      :    Q9550 @ 3200Mhz
  Arbeitsspeicher:     DDR2 800Mhz
  Festplatte           :    320GB
  Grafikkarte         :    GTX 750TI
  Netzteil               :    480 Watt
  Mainboard         :    Abit IP 35


  Neues System  noch dazu kaufen
  CPU                      :  _Ryzen 5 2600X (R5 2600 würde auch schon reichen)_
  Arbeitsspeicher:   DDR4 2933
  Festplatte           :   SSD 250GB
Kühler                 :   Standart Kühler erstmal (nachher Wasserkühlung Cooler Master MasterLiquid ML240L für kleines Geld) *

Fotos würde ich dann von Ihr und den neuen Komponenten auch zusenden ;D wer bödes dabei denkt 
*


----------



## Jockel1980 (7. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Die Auswahl:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 601 Window Silver (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 81 Punkte von 85 (4 Punkte übrig)



Derzeitige Konfiguration:


AMD-Mainboard: MSI B350 Gaming Pro 
CPU: Ryzen 5 2600X Prozessor
CPU-Kühler: be quiet!  Silent Loop 240
RAM: 16GB
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 Silver geschlossen
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 650W
Festplatten: Samsung 960 & 860 EVO SSD und Samsung HDD
Monitor: Samsung 27" 1080p Monitor
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 580 Armor OC 8 GB

Derzeit ist nur geplant den Kühler der Grafikkarte gegen eine leisere Luftkühlung oder Wasser-/Luftkühlung zu tauschen.


----------



## Shosuke (7. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,
als Erstes möchte ich mich für eure Arbeit und euer Engagement bedanken, das Ihr jeden Tag zeigt.

Da dies eine Bewerbung sein soll, hier ein paar Infos zu mir.
Ich bin 25 Jahre alt und spiele schon über 19 Jahre, egal ob PC oder Konsole.
Angefangen mit dieser leidenschaft hat es mit der PS1 als ich 6 Jahre alt war. Danach folgte die PS2 und nach der mein erster Laptop den ich mir nach meiner Jugendweihe geholt habe. Groß spielen konnte mit diesem zwar nicht, aber ich merkte schnell das ich keine Konsole mehr möchte. Nach den Laptop mein erster Tower-PC dieser hielt nicht ganz so lange und während ich mein Abi machte kam dann wieder ein Laptop ran (der heute noch "lebt"), mitdem ich viele lustige Stunden im Klassenzimmer verbrachte. Kurz vor dem Studium hab ich mir meinen ersten PC zusammengestellt, manche Teile des PC's sind immer noch in meinen derzeitigen System verbaut, also schon ca. 7Jahre. Zwischendurch wurden ein paar Teile getauscht oder ersetzt: defektes Mainboard, Festplatten, Gehäuse und Graka).
Der Grund warum ich mit hier teilnehme ist, dass mein System langsam Probleme macht. Zum einen bekomm ich bei jeden Start einen CPU-Fan error, obwohl er "normal" läuft (hoffentlich noch lange genug^^). Ein weiteres Problem ist, dass ich kein Spiel derzeit ordentlich Spielen kann, da sie "gerne" nach einer bestimmten Zeit abstürzen, ohne ersichtlichen Grund (meist bei MHW, letztens auch Forza 4...). 
Außerdem hatte ich sowieso schon länger den Gedanken mein PC rundum wieder zu erneuern.
Da ich mir aber ein neues Auto geholt habe, was nunmal eine höhere Priorität hat als mein PC :/ ,muss ich jetzt ein bisschen aufs Geld schauen ^^"
Deswegen wäre es cool falls ich einer der Glücklichen wäre.
Meine Wunsch auswahl steht ja unten, aber statt der RTX 2080 würde mir auch die MSI Radeon Vega 64 Air Boost oder die GTX 1070 Ti  vollkommen ausreichen ^-^
     --> mit der Radeon Vega wären es Gesamt: 68 Pkt.
     --> mit der GTX 1070 Ti wären es Gesamt: 62 Pkt.

Auch wenn ich nicht gewinnen sollte danke ich euch, dass Ihr solche Gewinnspiele möglich macht. 

Nun zu der Auswahl die ich mir wünsche:

   - AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
   - Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
   - Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
   - Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
   - Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

  Gesamt: 81 Punkte von 85 (4 Punkte übrig)


Diese Teile würde ich mit folgender Hardware ergänzen:

   - Prozessor: Ryzen 7 2700X
   - Prozessor-Lüfter: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3, obwohl ich am überlegen bin eine Wasserkühlung zu verbauen (z.b. Cryorig A80)
   - Arbeitsspeicher: G.Skill 16GB Kit 


Mein derzeitiges System sieht so aus:
  - Prozessor: Intel I7 2700k
  - Mainboard: Asus P8Z77-V Pro
  - Prozessor Lüfter: be quiet! Shadow Rock TopFlow
  - Arbeitsspeicher: 2x 8GB Corsair Vengeance 1333MHz
  - Netzteil: Xilence 750W Netzteil
  - Geforce GTX 980
  - Soundkarte: Asus Xonar DSX
  - Gehäuse: CORSAIR Midi Carbide 500R
  - Festplatten: 250GB SSD von Samsung, 500GB SSD von Crucial, 1 TB Festplatte von Hitachi
  - Optisches Laufwerk: LG Blu-Ray-Brenner
  - Monitor: 1x BenQ, 1xAsus


Danke für dieses Gewinnspiel und viel Erfolg an alle weiteren Teilnehmer.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Shosuke


Edit: Bei einer GeForce Grafikkarte würde ich dann gleich mal ausprobieren, ob der Freesync mit dem Bildschirm funktioniert. Danke für solche Artikel von Themen, die ich sonst sehr wahrscheinlich verpasst hätte (waren sehr interessante 4 Seiten).


----------



## FreeGamesForFun (7. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Sehr geehrtes Team,

sehr coole Aktion die ihr hier startet.

Umfangreiches Wissen und mein seit 15 Jahren unstillbarer Durst nach neuer Hardware sind vorhanden. 
Bieten dementsprechend auch einen Reibungslosen Ablauf, sowie einen zügigen Zusammenbau und Protokollierung dessen was ich mache.
Durch den aktuellen Drang, auf ein AMD System zu wechseln, würde ich dieses Upgrade vorziehen.

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ergänzt wird das Set natürlich mit einer AMD CPU, abhängig des derzeitigen Lieferstatus. 
Ja nicht nur Intel hat mit Engpässen zu kämpfen.
Das System wird in ein vorhandenes Gehäuse, dem Dark Base Pro Rev. 2. oder Thermaltake Level 20 GT RGB Plus verbaut.
Die Kühlung wird eine Custom Wasserkühlung übernehmen. Die Alphacool Eissturm Hurricane
Arbeitsspeicher wird ein DDR4 Corsair Platinum mit 32GB Kapazität.



Das schon kurz vor dem Sterben stehende System ist folgendes,

I5 4670k Intel Core
MSI B85M-E45
MSI AERO GTX 1060 ITX 3G
Noctua NH-U-12P
2x 4GB DDR3 Ballistix
Samsung 840 EVO 256 GB wird übernommen.
Alter W22 Flatron TFT

Aber seht selbst.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bedanke mich herzlich für diese tolle Chance und wünsche allen Freunden und Mitbewerbern viel Glück.


----------



## Adonay (7. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Ein schönes Gewinnspiel 

Ich habe es auf die 2080 Ti und das Dark Base 900 in der Version 2 abgesehen von diesem besitze ich die erste Version.

Derzeitiges System:
Intel i7-8700k
Gigabyte Aorus Gaming 7
2x8GB HyperX DDR4-3200
Samsung 960 Pro 500GB
Grafikkarte Gigabyte Aorus 1080ti
Netzteil be quiet! Dark Power Pro 650W
Monitor: Dell U2414H

Wunsch:
MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio
be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange
iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M4f1 (8. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hach, als am Hungertuch knabberneder, kölscher PhD Student hat mein PC bereits deutlich bessere Zeiten hinter sich... Da kommt mir euer Gewinnspiel herzlich entgegen: Ich kann die kleinen Upgrades meiner Lebenspartnerin schmackhaft verkaufen und meine Zocker Kollegen sehen mich auch mal wieder online !

Damit auch nachts Ruhe in unser Schlafzimmer einkehrt, wird das Cooler Master 690 durch das *be quiet! Silent Base 601 Window Silver* ausgetauscht. 

Meine ins Schwitzen kommende RX 480 Red Devil wird durch die *MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC* ersetzt. Spätestens bei BF 5 wird da der ein oder andere im Freundeskreis Augen machen … Vielleicht sogar nachziehen müssen 

Mit dem *iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1* besitze ich dann auch endlich einen gleichwertigen Monitor, wie von denen ich im Forum bereits geträumt habe http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/monitore/494704-wqhd-oder-ultrawide-freesync-2.html#post9148643 . Wegen meiner Grafikkarte und veralteten CPU musste ich mich von dem Gedanken leider temporär verabschieden...

Als Mainboard würde mir das *MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon* dienen, welches mir erlauben würde meinen i5-2500k durch einen Ryyen 7 2700 in Rente zu schicken. Evtl. kann ich dann auch mal wieder von zu Hause aus arbeiten, wenn meine parallelisierten Simulationen auf meinem neuen Rechner laufen!

Privat lege ich noch etwas drauf und ersetze meinen Lüfter (welcher nur noch durch eine Eigenkonstruktion an die CPU gepresst wird, siehe Foto) durch einen Dark Rock Pro 4.

Für die Leistungsspitzen weicht mein 500W be quiet! dem *be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt*.

Zusammenfassend hätte ich das Punktebudget damit ideal für meine Zwecke ausgenutzt:
iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1
be quiet! Silent Base 601 Window Silver
be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt
MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC
MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon
*=85Pkte*

Ersetze damit:
Dell UltraSharp U2312HM 
Cooler Master 690 II
500 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 10
8GB PowerColor Radeon RX 480 Red Devil 
ASRock Z68 Extreme3 Gen3 Intel Z68 So.1155

Restliche Komponenten:
16GB  Crucial CT2K102464BD160B
Samsung SSD 850 Evo (500 GB)
WD 4TB WD40EFRX-68WT0N0
Asus PCE-AC68 AC1900 Dual-Band Wi-Fi


*Zusätzliche Eigenanschaffungen:
Ryzen 7 2700
Dark Rock Pro 4*

Zusätzlicher Link zu den Fotos https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1bKg73i8-GBfnzArTNcMfAZOedJy8IIDS

Best Grüße,
  Hannes

Ps: Natürlich wäre ich auch hoch motiviert den Erfahrungsbericht meiner potenziell neuen Komponenten zu verfassen


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

..
Zuerst ein Dank an die Sponsoren für die Bauteile und an PCGH für die Organisation. Und ebenso ein 
Dank an Stephan, ohne den das hier alles nicht passieren würde. Wie jedes Jahr eine schöne Aktion! 

*1. Begründung der Auswahl: *
Da ich den Rechner bis Ende November zum Release von X4 aufgerüstet haben muss,  ist jetzt der richtige 
Zeitpunkt. Der olle i7-4770K pfeift auf dem letzten Loch und muss einer aktuellen CPU weichen. Das Spiel 
nutzt 16 Threads sinnvoll und auch die alte GTX 980TI zieht mit nur 6GB VRAM keine Wurst vom Teller, wie 
ich im Betatest gerade bemerke. Es muss eine GTX 2080TI her. 

Das hochwertige MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon ist perfekt für eine neue AMD-CPU und 32GB RAM. Da ich 
einen WQHD 144Hz Monitor habe, reicht ein kleiner hochwertiger FullHD Monitor mit 144Hz als Zweitmonitor
für Dinge neben dem Spiele. Der fehlt mir noch. Die Lüfter im Fractal R5-PCGH sind aktuell nicht optimal, da 
würden drei 140mm BeQuiet Lüfter ein Segen werden. Der kleine Kühler reicht erstmal, denn großartig über-
taktet werden soll  im ersten Schritt nicht. Da die CPU verlötet ist, reicht die Kühlleistung und er sieht wertig
 aus. Im zweiten Schritt würde dann der Scythe Fuma, wenn das Mounting-Kit lieferbar ist, eingebaut werden

Einbauen würde ich alles selber und ein kleines Review derBauteile und erster Tests hier im Forum veröffent-
lichen. Gerade wegen AMD StoreMI & FuzeDrive ist die Lösung einer AMD Plattform perfekt, damit wird die 
3TB HDD zusammen mit der 250GB mSata zu einem schnellen Spielearchiv.

*2. Bauteile des Gewinnspiels:*
AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 x  140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)

_Zusätzlich gekaufte Bauteile:_
AMD Ryzen 7 2700X, 8x 3.70GHz, boxed ab €'*'309,90 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
G.Skill Aegis DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3000 ab €'*'242,85 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Samsung SSD 970 EVO 250GB ab €'*'74,33 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Scythe AM4 Mounting Kit Typ B ab €'*'2,50 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
RaidSonic Icy Box IB-MSS251 ab €'*'12,90 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


*3. Bisheriger Rechner:*
_CPU:_ i7-4770K,  4,2 GHz all Core mit 1,15 V
_Board: _MSI Z87 M-Power
_Kühler: _Scythe Fuma  mit Noctualüfter 
_RAM: _32 GB DDR 3,  2400er G.Skill
_Grafikkarte: _Zotac GTX 980TI mit 2 x 120mm Lüftern
_Festplatte 1: _250GB M-Sata SSD Crucial MX 300 für das System
_Festplatte 2: _500GB SSD Samsung 850 evo für neue Spiele
_Festplatte 3: _ 3TB WD red mit 60GB Cache SSD als Spielearchive
_Laufwerk: _DVD writer
_Gehäuse: _Fractal Design R5 - PCGH mit unterschiedlichesten Lüftern
_Netzteil: _BeQuiet DPP 11 550W
_Monitor:_ ASUS ROG Swift PG278QR



*4. Bilder*
Nachts ohne Beleuchtung, damit das Rot der LEDs das Braun der Noctualüfter überdeckt. 
Das Fractal R5-PCGH hat nebenbei bemerkt, ein neues Seitenteil mit Fensterchen. Da würden
die neue Bauteile optisch zur Geltung kommen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Allen viel Glück und den Gewinnern viel Spaß*


----------



## Dirty87Harry (8. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGames Hardware Redaktion,

mein derzeitiger Heizofen (Rechner) besteht aus

Gehäuse: BeQuiet DarkBase700
CPU Kühler: CORSAIR H150i PRO 
Mainboard: MSI B250 Gaming Pro
Prozessor: Intel i5 7400
Arbeitsspeicher: Kingston 16 GB 2400 Mhz
Grafikkarte: MSI 580 Gaming X 8 GB
Netzteil: BeQuiet 500W 

Die Wunschliste würde aus den folgenden Produkten bestehen.

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock Slim (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)

Zusätzlich würde Ich dann noch einen AMD Ryzen 5 2600X kaufen da Ich davon ausgehe das die Ehe mit meinen Intel i5 nicht gut ausgehen würde.

Nun denn bin Ich würdig? Ich würde mich jedenfalls riesig Freuen(so wie jeder andere glückliche Gewinner hier wahrscheinlich auch xD) 

So dann noch einen schönen Tag muss jetzt zur Arbeit.


----------



## Cheri2 (8. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH Team,

mein System ist an sich in Ordnung, würde aber gerne wieder daran basteln 
Da ein neues Mainboard dabei ist, würde ich auch gleich die CPU und den RAM wechseln.
Ich wünsche allen teilnehmenden PCGH Usern viel Glück!

Mein System:
i7 3770K
Alpenföhn K2 Kühler
Gigabyte Z77 UD3H Mainboard
16GB DDR3 Ram
MSI RX480 Gaming X 8GB
128GB SSD
500GB SSD
2x1TB Festplatte
Corsair GS700 Netzteil
Corsair C70 Gehäuse
Zowie XL2411 Monitor


Meine Wunschkonfiguration:
Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## epicmazura (8. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Also ich probier auch mal mein Glück. Hier mein aktuelles System:

Mainboard: Asrock H77 Pro4/MVP
CPU: Intel Core i5 3350P
CPU-Kühler: Xigmatek Loki
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G
Speicher: 4x4 GB DDR3 1333
Festplatte: Samsung SSD 850 Evo 250 GB, 2x WD Blue 1TB
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 530W
Gehäuse: Coolermaster Silencio 550
Monitor: Samsung 24 Zoll Full HD, LG 23 Zoll Full HD

Und hier die Komponenten die ich mir wünschen würde:

Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ich hab schon länger den Plan meinen i5 3350P gegen einen aktuellen Core i Prozessor zu tauschen und infolge dessen auch das Mainboard, den RAM, den CPU-Kühler und später eventuell noch die Grafikkarte. Zuletzt ging aufgrund der Intel Preise die Tendenz jedoch in Richtung AMD Ryzen. Allerdings konnte ich mich noch nicht so ganz mit einer AMD CPU anfreunden und sollte ich hier Glück haben würde es trotzdem ein Core i werden. Dementsprechend viel die Auswahl auf  das MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC, die darauf verbaute CPU würde ich nicht mehr per Luft sondern mit einer kleinen kompakten Wasserkühlung kühlen. Um das Ganze abzurunden kämen noch 2x8 GB DDR4 Speicher mit aufs Board. Mit dem be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt könnte ich meine Leistungsreserven erhöhen und die MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC wäre auch gut versorgt. Mit meinem Silencio 550 von Cooler Master bin ich zufrieden und wollte es auch eigentlich nicht tauschen, das  be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange gefällt mir jedoch bei genauerer Betrachtung doch ziemlich gut und ich würde nicht nein dazu sagen. Die beiden unterschiedlichen Monitore stören mich inzwischen etwas und ich würde lieber auf einem etwas größeren Monitor arbeiten bzw. zocken als auf dem 24 Zöller daher fiel die Wahl auf den iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1. Die WQHD Auflösung wäre natürlich auch eine Verbesserung und ausreichend für mich, es muss nicht unbedingt 4K sein. Eine weitere Überlegung ist noch die SATA SSD gegen eine M.2 und die beiden WD Platten gegen SATA SSDs zu tauschen aber das steht ganz am Schluss der Liste.

Das wäre dann so mein Plan wenn es hier mal mit einem Gewinn klappen sollte. Zu guter Letzt möchte ich noch allen anderen Teilnehmern viel Glück wünschen.


----------



## ponygsi (8. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Guten Morgen PCGH! 

Euer Forum hat mir 2015 schon sehr geholfen, ich würde mich sehr über das Upgrade freuen.

Mein System:

Intel  Xeon E3 1231 V3,
 Asrock H97 Pro 4,
 Crucial Ballistix Sport 16GB,
 Crucial  M4 SSD 128 GB/ 2x Seagate HDD 1000GB Sata3,
 Gigabyte GeForce GTX 970  WindForce 3X OC,
 BeQuiet L10 500W NT,
Fractal Design Define R5 PCGH Edition,  
Windows 10

angezeigt im Acer HN274Hbmiiid
 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Idee wäre:

Ich bin wie Immer für alle Verbesserungsvorschläge offen!

  Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)

Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)

Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)

Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)

Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 83 Punkte von 85 (2 Punkte übrig)


Von der übrig gebliebenen Hardware würde ich meinen Eltern zu Weihnachten  einen kleinen Gaming PC zusammenschrauben und das fertige Produkt dann hier präsentieren.


Freundliche Grüße


----------



## dcode (8. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebes PCGH-Team,

rührselige Geschichte vorweg: Open Source Software zu entwickeln macht mega Laune, aber große Sprünge machen kann man damit nicht. Wenn ihr 2015 also das Steam-Summergame gezockt und 100.000.000 Monster besiegt habt, welches eure Erfolge mit meiner Protobuf-Bibliothek an Gabe übermittelt hat, oder in Zukunft auf Browsergames herumklicken möchtet, die mit meinem WebAssembly-Compiler übersetzt wurden, dann greift mir doch beim Aufrüsten meines treuen Gefährten unter die Arme 

[highlight]Mein ganzer Stolz[/highlight]


CPU: *Intel i7-2600K* (der gute Sandy läuft und läuft und läuft...)
Mainboard: *ASRock Z68 Pro3 Gen3* (das ursprüngliche ASUS ist verstorben)
CPU-Kühler: *Arctic Freezer I30* (der boxed Kühler ist ebenfalls verstorben)
Grafikkarte: *MSI Geforce GTX 970* (meine letzte große Errungenschaft, vorher GTX 570)
Arbeitsspeicher: *2x8GB Corsair Vengeance DDR3-1600 LP* (erst kürzlich transplantiert, eines der alten Module ist verstroben)
Festplatten: *2x 1TB WD Gold (Raid 1)*, *256GB Samsung Evo SSD* (etwas Datensicherheit, etwas Geschwindigkeit)
Gehäuse: *Cooler Master Silencio 550* (noch das mit dem Frontpanel-USB3-zu-USB3 Stecker für die Rückseite)
Netzteil: *Cooler Master GX 650W* (als non-modular noch keine Produktkategorie war)
Vielleicht was alt, vielleicht was langsam, aber auch noch nicht schrottreif. Vielleicht nicht super schön, vielleicht nicht mit vielen Frames, aber die meisten Spiele laufen noch. Friert vielleicht manchmal trotzdem noch ein, screent vielleicht manchmal trotzdem noch blue, aber dazwischen ist's fast so schön wie damals (Update: nur mit den zwei neuen Arbeitsspeicher-Modulen auf 2/4 mit dem vorletzten Bios schaut's z.Z. ganz gut aus). Es war eine tolle Zeit!

[highlight]Ausgewählte Komponenten[/highlight]


Intel-Mainboard: *MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC* (10 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: *be quiet! Pure Rock* (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: *be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm)* (1 Punkte)
Monitor: *iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1* (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: *MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio* (60 Punkte)
Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)

[highlight]Auswahlkriterien[/highlight]

*MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC*
Ein solides LGA1151 Board, das alles hat, was ich benötige, und noch mehr (könntet ihr mir ggf. beim Bios-Update unter die Arme greifen? ). Wichtig ist mir u.A. der M.2 Slot, um folgendes Problem im alltäglichen Betrieb fachgerecht angehen zu können: node_modules

*be quiet! Pure Rock*
Laut Spezifikationen ist der Dark Rock Pro 4 162.8mm, der Shadow Rock Slim 161mm und der Pure Rock 155mm hoch. Mein Gehäuse erlaubt laut Datenblatt maximal 154mm Kühlerhöhe, aber da ich an entsprechender Stelle im Zweifelsfall noch die Dämmung ausdünnen könnte, dürfte der Pure Rock passen. Der aktuelle Lüfter ist laut technischen Daten sogar 161mm hoch, wahrscheinlich ist also sogar noch etwas Luft.

*be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3x 120 mm)*
Mein freudig leiernder CPU-Fan hat vor einigen Wochen das Zeitliche gesegnet. Habe ihn schweren Herzens ersetzen müssen (hatte mich schon so an sein Gekrächze und den gelegentlichen Klaps auf das Gehäuse gewöhnt) und bei der Gelegenheit noch einen zusätzlichen Gehäuselüfter verbaut, sowie die ursprünglich im Lieferumfang des Gehäuse befindlichen Lüfter gemeinsam an die Vorderseite montiert. Die zwei Racker haben allerdings auch schon bessere Tage gesehen und es macht durchaus Sinn sie durch hochwertige von be quiet! zu ersetzen, z.B. um zukünftigem Arbeitsspeicher-Sterben entgegen zu wirken. Da es sich um drei Lüfter + CPU-Kühler (oben) handelt, ergibt sich natürlich die Gelegenheit, gleich alle Lüfter zu tauschen, um neben Geräuschreduzierung und verbesserter Kühlleistung einen einheitlichen Look zu erzielen.

*iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B11*
Damit nicht genug: Vor Kurzem ist das Backlight meines treuen 24-Zöllers erloschen (hat noch Bild, man sieht's nur nicht mehr) und ich traue mir nicht zu, die Komponenten auf der Platine selbst zu überprüfen und mit dem Lötkolben zu ersetzen. Schade drum. Der iiyama G-Master ist ideal, um den kürzlich verstorbenen mehr als würdig zu beerben.

*MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio*
Nun, *hust*, darüber würde ich aus Preis-/Leistungs-Gründen selbst nie nachdenken (würde unter normalen Umständen zu einer 1080 Ti tendieren, sollten die Preise wieder attraktiver werden), aber ich hatte noch genug Punkte für dieses heiße Teil übrig. Schöner Zocken heißt mehr Freude heißt mehr Produktivität.

[highlight]Zusätzlich benötigte Komponenten[/highlight]


CPU: *Intel Core i9-9900K*
Arbeitsspeicher: *2x8GB DDR4-3200 CL14*, ggf. Team Group
SSD: *1TB NVMe SSD*, ggf. Samsung 970 Evo
Mit eurer Hilfe in den anderen Bereichen ist das drin 

[highlight]Last but not least: Das Bild[/highlight]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie auf dem Bild unschwer zu erkennen ist hat mein emsiger Kalkulator vor Kurzem zwar eine Generalreinigung erhalten, aufgrund der neuerlichen Fehlersuche mit Ein- und Ausbau sämtlicher Komponenten jedoch unter Liebesentzug gelitten, was sich im nicht (mehr) vorhandenen Kabelmanagement widerspiegelt. Die 970 lässt sich also völlig zurecht etwas hängen, ich bitte das zu entschuldigen. Sollte ich zu den glücklichen Gewinnern zählen dürfen, gelobe ich selbstverständlich feierlich Besserung, bringe einen PCGH-Aufkleber an und schreibe euch einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht! 

<3
dc

Viel Glück euch allen!

[highlight]Nachtrag 9.10.[/highlight]

Das erste Bild anzuschauen tat mir in der Seele weh, das hat der PC nach all den Jahren nun wirklich nicht verdient. Habe das Gewinnspiel daher zum Anlass genommen, den Innenraum wieder auf Vordermann zu bringen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S. Der 970 geht's auch schon wieder viel besser 

[highlight]Nachtrag 20.10.[/highlight]

Aus aktuellem Anlass habe ich die ausgewählten Komponenten von AM4- auf LGA1151-Basis aktualisiert. Hab' Bock!

P.P.S. Hoffe, dass mich meine Forenabstinenz nicht von vorneherein disqualifiziert. Schlagaustausch im Internet ist nicht so meins, dafür lese ich um so mehr


----------



## _Berge_ (8. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Guten Tag alle zusammen, 

vorab stimme ich den Teilnahme Bedingungen natürlich zu.

Ich wollte schon immer mal beim "Pimp my PC " mitmachen, doch entweder habe ich es die letzen 2 male verpennt oder war davor noch nicht einmal in diesem Forum angemeldet.

Nun denn, Informationen zu mir: Ich bin Leidenschaftler Bastler und schraube für mein leben gern an Rechnern, sei es Beruflich an Industrie und Gebäude Systemen oder Privat für Freund/Bekannte/PCGH-Member als Bastler Vorort
Nuja, Leidenschaft - die leiden schafft, anhand meines System und das meiner Frau sollte man erkennen das es an der Hardware wohl kaum hapert, doch möchte ich mich hier bewerben um meinem Bruder den Einstieg in die Gamingwelt zu schaffen, er wurde von seiner Frau angesteckt, und möchte unbedingt einen Rechnenknecht von mir gestellt bekommen, allerdings zum schmalen Budget von 500€.

Wir alle wissen, dass zu 500€ durchaus was möglich ist, und dies für seine Anwendungen (Office, E-Mail, kleine Games wie Car-Mechanic) ausreicht, doch wenn ich auf die Liste seiner Frau schaue worauf ARK, DayZ sowie PUBG steht, so möchte ich ihm ein solides System bieten welches er im Falle des Falles nicht mehr anführen muss.

Als Basis hierfür dachte ich von vorhinein an einen Ryzen 5 , so würde das ausgewählte B450 Board natürlich Perfekt passen und vollkommen ausreichen.

nur zu Vollständigkeit halber auch mein System aufgelistet sowie das meiner Frau:

Mein Knecht:

CPU: AMD Ryzen 7 2700X
Mainboard: Asus Crosshair VI Hero X370
CPU-Kühler: Custom Wakü-Loop
Grafikkarte: EVGA u. Zotac GTX 1080ti ref @SLI @H²O (1x noch nicht umgebaut, hader mit mir selbst noch ob ich auf Hardtubes gehe und zudem ob ich beide behalte)
Gehäuse: Phanteks Enthho Evolv X
Netzteil: BeQuiet! Straight Power 11 850W
Monitore: 2x 27" WQHD 144hz



CPU: Ryzen 1800X (zuvor meiner, hat einen R5 1600 beerbt)
Mainboard: AMSI B350 Tomahawk Arctic (ja das läuft super mit dem R7  )
CPU-Kühler: CoolerMAster AMsterLiquid Lite 120, ja etwas Schwach, Madamé wollte aber was übersichtliches kompaktes
Grafikkarte: KFA² GTX 1080 EXOC SNIPER
Gehäuse: AiGo Atlantic, ganz Schick und günstig geschossen 
Netzteil: BeQuiet! Pure Power 10 500W
Monitore: 2x AOC 24" FHD

System meines Bruders:

wären die unten gewählten Teile und hinzu kämen:

mein altes BeQuiet!  Straight Power 10 500W
Ryzen 5 2600
Crucial MX 500 500GB
16 GB Crucial Ballistix 2600mhz o. G.SKILL V 3000mhz


Gehäuse steht noch aus, die Entscheidung liegt nicht bei mir


Nun die Komponenten welche ich wählen würde:


Ausgewählte Produkte
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock Slim (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)


Anbei noch ein Ali-Bild zu meinem System, da die Aufrüstung für ein Neusystem herhalten wird




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




PS: wohin die 2080ti letztendlich hineinwandert steht noch offen, in mein System wäre mit sehr viel Aufwand verbunden, wobei es mich am meisten reizen würde, meine Frau könnte sie gegen die 1080 tauschen sodass diese dann an meinen Bruder geht, die 2080ti Interessiert mich ja mit am meisten, aber PL-Mäßig völligst uninteressant für mich, Punkte waren aber übrigt 

PPS: warum das Bild nicht gedreht angezeigt wird weiß ich jetzt nicht 

PPPS: Bild endlich richtig herum, heute Abend folgt ein Bild mit offener Seitentür 



Natürlich auch allen anderen Teilnehmern Viel Glück!


----------



## Virraex (8. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Guten Morgen PCGH,


Momentan ist verbaut:	

Prozessor:  Intel I5 2500K
CPU-Kühler:	 Scythe SCMG-3100 Mugen 3 Rev.B
Mainboard:  Asus P8Z68-V/Gen3
Arbeitsspeicher:	 2 x 4 GiByte DDR3
Grafikkarte:  EVGA Geforce GTX 670
Datenträger:	 SSD 512GB, HDD 2TB
Netzteil:	Be Quiet 500 Watt
Gehäuse: 	 Midi Tower Sharkoon T9
Lüfter:  3 x 120 Lüfter
Monitor:	24 Zoll (1920 x1200, 60Hz)



Die ausgewählten Komponenten zum Aufrüsten wären:	

Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)	
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)	
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)	
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)	
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)	

Gesamt: 83 Punkte von 85 (2 Punkte übrig)	


Würde mir dann noch einen Intel I7 8700K und 2x 8 GiByte DDR4 RAM dazu kaufen.


----------



## GoldFisch_ImBad (8. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

servus. hätte einfach gern einene neuen pc und dieses gewinnspiel wäre ein mega schritt in die richtige richtumg!!!!!
Ausgewählte Komponenten:
Intel-Mainboard: MSI X299 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

das bisschen was ich habe: komplettPacket 
intelCore i5-7400 CPU @ 3.00GHz
Lenovo 90H70013GE Lenovo Legion Y520T-25IKL
NVIDIA GeFore GTX 1060 3GB 
8GB DIMM DDR4
ACR G276HL
Lüfter, kein plan
CPU lüfter, kein plan 

evtl. könnte ich mein Gehäuse behalten!? brauch dann aber definitiv noch viel mehr Arbeitsspeicher und CPU!!!!!!! USW


----------



## md520n (8. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo Liebe PCGH,

mein Brummkasten hat ca. 7 Jahre hinter sch und bräuchte ne Rundumerneuerung.

Gehäuse: NoName
CPU Kühler: Alphenfön  
Mainboard: Asus P8Z77
Prozessor: Intel i7 37770k
Arbeitsspeicher: 16 GB DDR3
Grafikkarte: Asus GTX680
Netzteil: Enermax 500W 


"Pimp my PC" Wunschaustattung

  Intel-Mainboard: MSI B360 Gaming Plus (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 601 Window Silver (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)


Würde dan noch neue CPU Intel I7 8700K  und DDR4 sowie M.2 SSD dazu kaufen.
Danach häte ich bestimmt einige ahre Ruhe, bis System an seine Grenzen stößt.

Gruss
md520n

P.S.:  Wüsnch allen Viel Glück bei der Auslosung.


----------



## F4M (8. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Guten Morgen,
ich würde mein Glüch auch gerne versuchen.
Der alte Rechner ist ein Intel 9550 mit 4X2,83 GHZ, 8 GB RAM, GeForce GTX260 mit 896 MB RAM, 128 SSD sowie zu wenig Platz für die Festplatten.
Der alte Zalman Kühler sieht zwar schön aus, ist aber nicht der leiseste, den man bekommen könnte.
Das Netzteil ist ein be quiet 500er.
Mehr gab es damals vor 10 jahren nicht.
Das Gehäuse ist das eines alten RIP Rechners, klein aber eben unpraktisch!

Als neue Komponenten würde ich wählen:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Einen Rhyzen 2700x sowie die 16 GB RAM würde ich seperat dazu kaufen.
Als Kühler hätte ich noch einen Mugen 5 hier liegen.

Danke für den schönen Wettbewerb.


----------



## 9Strike (8. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

*Mein aktuelles Setup:*

CPU: i7 3770K @4.2GHz
MB: Asus P8Z77-M
Ram: 2x 8GB DDR3 2400MHz
Kühler: Ben Nevis Advanced
GPU: Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X (4GB)
Case: Thermaltake Core V21 (mATX)
PSU: be quiet! Pure Power L8 CM 530W
Monitor: Crossover 27 FAST (WQHD @144Hz)


*Meine Wunschkomponenten:*

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 80 Punkte von 85 (5 Punkte übrig)


*Noch ein paar Worte zur Auswahl:*

Für WQHD ist die 2080 leitungsmäßig ein riesiger Sprung gegenüber meiner 290, knapp die dreifache Performance. Da auch SotTR auf meiner Wunschliste sitzt wäre das natürlich ein Traum  Mein übertakteter i7 passt zwar noch super zu meiner Grafikkarte, aber mit einer neuen GPU sieht es da dann schon wieder anders aus. Ich wollte so oder so auf Zen2 aufrüsten, da passt ein AM4 Mainboard dank Ab-/Aufwärtskompatibilität ganz gut ins Fenster. Bis Zen 2 dann nächstes Jahr kommt würde als Übergang ein günstiger Ryzen (vermutlich 1600) mit 16GB Ram reinkommen und übertaktet werden, ggf kommt noch ein neuer Kühler dazu. Mit dem soliden X470 muss ich mir zmdst keine Gedanken um die Stromversorgung der CPU beim OC machen.

Da in mein Gehäuse nur mATX Mainboards reinpassen, müsste hier auch etwas neues her. Das Dark Base 700 würde die neuen Komponenten natürlich super hervorheben (mein PC steht auf meinem Schreibtisch), und dank des RGB-Headers darf ich dann auch in die RGB Welt einsteigen (darauf warte ich schon ewig  ).
Mit einer neuen Grafikkarte muss dann auch auf jeden Fall ein neues Netzteil her. Das L8 ist nämlich noch gruppenreguliert. Ich habe - obwohl die 600W des Pure Powers ausreichen - das Straight Power ausgewählt. Zum einen damit ich (obwohl nicht zwingend notwendig) beide CPU Anschlüsse des Mainboards bedienen kann und die internen Komponenten des Netzteils einfach hochwertiger sind, aber auch aufgrund der Kabel. Bei so einem schicken Gehäuse müssen es dann doch keine Flachbandkabel mehr sein.

Als Monitor würde mit der iiyama gute Dienste als Zweitbildschirm leisten. Beim Programmieren ist das nicht zu unterschätzen  Mein Korea Bildschirm hat zwar einige Makel, aber im Grunde ist das verwendete IPS Panel nicht schlecht.
Zusammenbauen würde ich natürlich selbst, inklusive Benchmarks mit neuer und alter CPU/GraKa.


----------



## Cheys1988 (8. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)

Hy liebe Pcgh mein Setup derzeit

Intel Core 2 Quad 6600
Foxconn G31MX Mainboard
4Gb DDR 2 667Mhz
Asus Rog 8600 GT 512Mb
400W Netzteil
DVD Laufwerk
500Gb Seagate Festplatte


Für Farcry 1 und Crysis reicht er noch 

Denn Arbeitsspeicher, Cpu und Cpu Kühler würde ich mir dann kaufen


----------



## Arako (8. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Derzeitiges System:
 CPU: i5 7600K
 MainBoard: Asus Z170-P
 GPU: Gainward GTX 970 Phantom 4GB
 RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 2x8GB DDR4 2400Mhz
 Speicher: Samsung 850 Pro 256GB + Toshiba 2TB HDD
 Netzteil: Super-Flower Golden Green 750W
 Gehäuse: Corsair Spec-Omega Schwarz


 Aufrüstauswahl:
 AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 82 Punkte von 85 (3 Punkte übrig)


 So zuerst muss ich sagen, dass ich das Format eurer Aktion klasse finde! Alleine schon das Austüfteln der für meine Zwecke bestmöglichen Aufrüstungskombination hat mir Spaß gemacht.

 Mein erster Aufrüstungspunkt ist tatsächlich die CPU. Diese zählt zwar zu den neueren meiner Komponenten, allerdings habe ich meine Entscheidung für den günstigeren i5 recht schnell bereut, da dieser bei etwas anspruchsvolleren Spielen wie PUBG direkt an die Decke geht und ich eigentlich gerne noch einen Browser auf dem Zweitmonitor offen habe oder mich mal in Streaming versuchen würde. Hier sollte ein Ryzen 7 2700X in Kombination mit dem MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon Abhilfe schaffen, welchen ich zusammen mit einer ordentlichen Kühlung selbst beschaffen würde.
Die GTX 970 war eher eine Notaufrüstung während der Anfänge des Miningwahns letzten Jahres und mit der RTX 2080 von MSI würden zum ersten mal Hauptkomponenten der neuesten Generation in meinem Rechner werkeln. Diese kommt mir auch durchaus gelegen da ich mir erst vor wenigen Tagen ein ordentliches Lenkrad zum Einstieg in Rennsimulationen geholt habe und somit mit dem Iiyama G-Master ein Dreier-Monitor-Setup für mehr Simulatorgefühl auf die Beine stellen könnte. Mit dem Straight Power 11 würde endlich auch Modularität und ordentliches Kabelmanagement Einzug erhalten und mein treues Golden Green ablösen, welches wohl der älteste Teil meines Rechners ist, und das ganze würde in dem Dark Base Pro 900 gut Platz finden.
Zusätzlich wird es bestimmt eine neue Farbgestaltung passend zu den neuen Sachen geben.
 Ich selbst bin Erfahren im PC Auf- und Umbau und halte gerne meine Erlebnisse vom Erhalt der Ware bis zum Testen von Multimonitor-Setups für euch fest. Gerne auch detaillierter in gewünschten Bereichen. Meine ausscheidenden Komponenten werden wie bei mir üblich möglichst Familie oder Freunden zugute kommen.


----------



## Nerd12 (8. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Moin,
danke erstmal für die coole Aktion !
Mir kommt diese Aktion sehr gelegen da ich meine Grafikkarte und CPU aufrüsten wollte. Durch die vielleicht neue Grafikkarte, kann ich das Geld sparen und in eine gute CPU (i7-8700K) und in ein guten 
Arbeitsspeicher investieren.

Danke nochmal ! 

Mein Wunsch-Konfiguration:

Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10 600 Watt CM (5 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein jetziges Setup:

CPU: AMD A10-7800
Grafikkarte: Palit GTX 970 Jetstream
Mainboard: Medion D3F3-EM (Vom einem Pc von der Stange)
RAM: Kingston HyperX Fury DDR3 1866mHz 8GB
Netzteil: Thermaltake Hamburg 530W
Gehäuse: Antec GX 505 Blue Edition
SSD: Samsung 850 Pro 256GB
HDD: Toshiba DT01ACA200 1TB
OS: Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit


----------



## Tardocan (8. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH Team

würde mich gerne bei eurem Pimp my PC gewinnspiel anmelden.
hier meine aktuelle PC Konfiguration.

Mainboard: Gigabyte 970A - UD3
Prozessor: AMD FX - 6300
CPU: Kühler Scythe Mugen 5
Arbeitsspeicher: 16 GB DDR3 Corsair CMZ16GX3M2A1866C10
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 1050 Ti
SSD:  128GB Crucial M4-CT128M4SSD2 
Festplatten: 2 x 1TB     Seagate Barracuda ST31000524AS
Netzteil: 650W Enermax Revolution87+

und jetzt meine Wunschkomponenten,

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock Slim (2 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)

meine weiteren aufrüstteile wären:
Prozessor: AMD Ryzen 5 2600 oder 2600x
16 GB DDR4 Arbeitsspeicher
eine M.2 (PCIe) Festplatte
CPU Kühler und Netzteil würde ich behalten.

Damit dürfte ich für die nächsten paar Jahre wieder ausgesorgt haben, und sämtliche AAA Spiele mit voller Auflösung durchzocken können.
Danke schon jetzt für diese Möglichkeit bei eurem tollen gewinnspiel mitzumachen zu dürfen.  

Wünsche euch noch einen schönen Tag. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kerstal (8. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Servus aus Osthessen 
Mega Coole Aktion. Wenn ich hier wirklich gewinnen würde, wäre mein System mindestens mal auf einem Stand, bei dem ich keine Wünsche mehr offen hätte!
Folgende Komponenten habe ich mir ausgesucht:
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk (5 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 76 Punkte von 85 (9 Punkte übrig)

Mein System besteht derzeit aus:
Mainboard: MSI Z370 Tomahawk
Prozessor: Intel I5-8600K @4,7GHz
RAM: 16GB GSkill Ripjaws V 3200Mhz
Grafikkarte: ASUS Expedition GeForce GTX 1060 OC-Edition 6GB
CPU-Kühler: Alpenföhn Brocken 3
SSD1: 250GB Samsung 850 EVO
SSD2: 480GB Crucial BX300
HDD: Toshiba DT01ACA 1TB
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10 400W
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define S
Bildschirm: Lenovo L24q-10

Jetzt mag man sich fragen, warum ich mir nicht das doch um einiges bessere MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (Mainboard) wünsche. Hintergrund hier ist einfach, dass mein Bruder bei seinem zukünftigen System auf AMD setzen will. Mein Mainboard halte ich noch für ausreichend und bei ihm wäre das Board dann sinnvoller genutzt.
Bildschirm und GPU habe ich so gewählt, da meine 1060 in dem aktuellen System doch den Flaschenhals darstellt und der Bildschirm nur 60 Hz ohne eine Sync-Funktion mit sich bringt. Eine 2080 sollte mir jedoch bei weitem genügen. 
Da dann jedoch mein Netzteil ins schwitzen kommt habe ich mir das be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt gewünscht, auch wenn das 600W auch ausreichen sollte.
Den CPU-Lüfter möchte ich nicht upgraden, da mein Brocken 3 seine Arbeit sehr gut verrichtet. Ich hatte zwischenzeitlich mal eine WaKü drin, diese war von der Kühlleistung jedoch nur unmerklich besser. Wenn WaKü, dann eher für die GPU.

Hier noch zwei Bilder meines Innenlebens, einmal so wie es bisher ist und dann noch eines mit der WaKü.


----------



## patchme (8. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Moin,

bei der tollen Gelegenheit mache ich gerne wieder mit. 
Mein aktuelles (altes) System sieht wie folgt aus:

Mainboard: Asus Z87-Plus (C2)
SSD: 256GiB Samsung 840 Pro + 840 Evo 500GiB
HDD: 2 x 1TB WD Blue
Grafik: ASUS HD 7870 2GiB (GHz Edition)
Speicher: 4x4 GiB Corsair Vengeance 1866MHz
CPU: Intel Core i7 4770K
Kühler: Prolimatech Megahalems Rev. C
PSU: 750 Watt be quiet! Power Zone
Lüfter: be quiet! Shadow Wings / verschiedene Noctua / Thermalright und Bitfenix
Case: Bitfenix Shinobi
Keyboard+Maus: Logitech G15 + G502
Headset: QPAD QH85
Monitor: Dell U2311H




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und da ich mich mit entscheidungen bei Neukäufen immer sehr schwer tue,
überlege ich schon viel zu lange wann und wie ich mal wieder Aufrüste da mein
Rechner nun doch allmählich in die Kategorie "Mindestanforderung" rückt.

Meine Wunschkomponenten wären daher:

  Intel-Mainboard: MSI B360 Gaming Plus (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)



CPU und Ram werde ich dann passend dazu kaufen wahrscheinlich ein
i7 8700 + 16 GiB Ram von Corsair. (ohne LED´s) 

Ein- bzw. Umbau mach ich gerne selber.

(Ich habe nicht alle vorherigen Posts durchgelesen ob es schon jemand
angemerkt hat aber ihr habt in den Teilnahmebedingungen einen kleinen Fehler.


> "2.4 Der Teilnahmebeitrag besteht, wenn Sie einen Beitrag im  PCGHX-*Antwort* als Antwort ..."


Sollte wohl, "im PCGHX-Forum" werden.

Allen noch viel Spaß.


----------



## P2063 (8. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

mein Rechner ist steinalt, das einzige Upgrade das er im Lauf der Jahre bekommen hat war mal eine neue Grafikkarte. Daher würde ich auch selbst noch für eine passende neue CPU und RAM sorgen.

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX Vega 64 Air Boost 8G OC (27 Punkte)

Gesamt: 73 Punkte von 85 (12 Punkte übrig)

aktuelle Konfiguration: I7 4770K, 16GB DDR3, MSI Mainboard, Radeon R9 280


----------



## marionege (8. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*


Hallo Liebe Redaktion, 

habe meine Auswahl geändert und möchte nun den PC meiner Frau ins Rennen werfen, 
Sie weiß davon nichts und es soll dann auch eine Überraschung ( freudige ) werden, sofern ich gewinne. 

Ihr PC besteht aktuell aus folgenden Komponenten: 
Core5 3570 K = 4 Kerne, Sockel 1155
MSI MS-7752 ZH77A 
16 GB Kingston HyperX Fury schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-1866
Aerocool P7-C1WG Tempered Glass weiss
Netzteil Corsair CX450M
SAPPHIRE Radeon RX 580 NITRO+ Special Edition
128 GB SSD + 2* 2TB HDD sind ebenfalls vorhanden 
Monitor ist ein 24“ von ACER, Full HD 

Da ich den PC ursprünglich selbst aufgebaut habe, kenne ich seine Stärken und Schwächen. Der Unterbau, also CPU und 3570K sind auf den ersten Blick jetzt nicht sooo schlecht, allerdings auch am Ende. 
Games sind mit reduzierten Auflösungen spielbar ( Shadow of the Tomb Raider ). Die Grafikarte genügt auf jedem Fall noch den Ansprüchen, hier ist aber auch noch Luft nach oben. Die 16 GB RAM sind gut, DDR3 ist aber eine Aufrüstfalle. Zum Netzteil brauche ich nicht viel zu sagen, staune das es ( hörbar ) die Leistung bringt. 

Folgende Komponenten habe ich für Sie ausgesucht:
AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 82 Punkte von 85 (3 Punkte übrig)

Das Gehäuse bleibt erhalten- wollte selbst tauschen, gibt sie aber nicht her. Was ich spannend finde, das ich / sie zum einem AMD Ryzen ( 1600x ) wechseln wird. 
Ich selbst habe bisher INTEL den Vorrang gegeben. Die CPU werde ich dafür kaufen, den Arbeitsspeicher G.Skill Trident Z RGB DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3200 spendiere ich aus meinem Zweitrechner, der braucht keine 32 GB. 

Die Leistung wird mit diesen Komponenten spürbar zunehmen, die bisher vorhandene Konfiguration bezeichne ich als noch gute Konsolenleistung, die bei der nächsten 
Generation von AAA Spielen nicht mehr ausreichen wird. Neidisch werde ich auf die RTX 2080 sein, bleibt dann aber alles in der Familie :-   

Herzliche Grüße, die Aktion ist auf jedem Fall super, auch wenn ich ( wir ) eventuell nicht gewinnen.  

marionege


----------



## Soli (8. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo. Ich werde mich anschließen und auch mal mein Glück versuchen.

Mein Derzeitiges System besteht aus:

- ASRock Z68 Pro3 Mainboard
- Intel i7 2700k CPU
- EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 Kühler
- 16GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3 RAM
- Gainward GeForce GTX1070 GS Grafikkarte
- Lepa B750 Watt -MA Netzteil
- iiyama XUB2790HS-B1 Hauptmonitor
- iiyama Prolite XUB2792QSU-B1 Zeitmonitor


Meine Wunschliste wäre:

Intel-Mainboard: MSI B360 Gaming Plus (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock Slim (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)


Falls ich gewinnen sollte, werde ich mir noch ein passenden CPU und DDR 4 RAM besorgen.


Mfg






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AltaIhr (8. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo zusammen,
zuerst mal danke für diese echt sehr coole Aktion von euch. 

Ich bin 30 Jahre jung, verheiratet, habe 2 Kinder, arbeite als Werkzeugmechaniker und wohne am Tor zum Sauerland.
Seit ich vor knapp 20 Jahren zum ersten mal Age of Empires auf unserem neuen 700 Mhz Familien Rechner zocken durfte, sind Computerspiele mein größtes Hobby.

In der Vergangenheit habe ich stets versucht meinen  PC aktuell zu halten.
Ich hatte zwar nie die allerbesten Komponenten, war aber meist  so ausgerüstet das die meisten Games auf hohen Einstellungen liefen.
Durch die Geburt meiner Kinder haben sich in den letzten Jahren meine Prioritäten natürlich verschoben und aufrüsten war Nebensache. 
Doch Abends wenn die Kids im Bett sind fröne ich immer noch nur zu gern dem gaming was aber immer öfter durch fiese Freezes, Micro -Ruckler u.s.w. gestört wird. 

Viele meiner Komponenten sind etwas älter und da ich deswegen sowieso aufrüsten muss, ist dieses Gewinnspiel eine super Gelegenheit für mich.
Neue Spiele kann ich zwar noch auf niedrigen Einstellungen in FullHD spielen, Aber wenn ich mir das z.B. bei Escape from Tarkov oder FarCry V so angucke geht das nicht mehr lange gut.
Klar ich versuche immer in den Einstellungen das beste an Grafikpracht heraus zu kitzeln, aber mehr als low bis mid ist leider nicht drin ohne unter 30 FPS zu fallen.
Der Spaß lastet mein System natürlich sofort voll aus. Alle der folgenden Maximalwerte werden in beiden Spielen nach ein paar Sekunden erreicht. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Außer die Temperaturen. Die brauchen ca. 30 sek. länger um auf Maximalwert zu kommen, bleiben dann aber auch konstant am Limit .

Durch den mining boom waren aber gerade Grafikkarten dieses Jahr extrem teuer, weswegen ich den Kauf dieser erstmal verschieben musste.
Sollte ich aber noch viel länger warte werden die nächsten Titel wohl bald unspielbar.
*
So please PCGH. Pimp my PC.*

Mein aktuelles System besteht aus

* Mainboard:* ASRock Z97 Pro4
* CPU: * Intel Core i5 4670 mit Zalman CNPS 7X LED
* Arbeitsspeicher: * 4x4 GB Geil 1333MHz DDR3
* Grafikkarte: * 2GB Gainward GeForce GTX 760 Phantom
* Monitor: * iiyama ProLite B2776HDS

Anfang des Jahres habe ich schon angefangen meinen Rechner umzubauen,  um ihn leiser zu machen indem ich mein 10 Jahre alten Tower durch ein Pure Base 600 ersetzt habe, 
welcher mit seinen Abmessungen genau in meinen Schreibtisch passt.
Außerdem habe ich auch gleich mein ebenfalls sehr altes Netzteil durch ein Straight power 11 750W ersetzt und mir dazu passende Silent Wings 3 Lüfter gekauft.

Ziel des ganzen war es den Rechner flüsterleise zu bekommen und ich muss sagen, selbst wenn ich das System unter Vollast laufen lasse ist er nun kaum noch hörbar .
Nun da die Grafikkarten Preise langsam sinken, halte ich die Augen nach einer bezahlbaren 1070 ti auf und nächstes Jahr irgendwann könnte ich dann vielleicht den Rest des Systems auf den neuesten Stand bringen.

Es sei denn ich würde hier folgende Wunschkomponenten gewinnen

* CPU-Kühler:* be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
*Lüfter-Set:* be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
*Monitor:* iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
*Nvidia-Grafikkarte:* MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)
*AMD-Mainboard:* MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)

welche mein System perfekt ergänzen würden.

Die RTX 2080 zusammen mit dem Monitor wären einfach nur ein für mich unbezahlbarer Wahnsinn. Damit sollte WQHD dann flüssig laufen.
Erst hatte ich die AMD Vega im Visier wegen den Freesync Monitoren, doch stellte sich nach kurzer Recherche raus das sie so gar nicht in mein silent Konzept passen würde.

Mainboard und Kühler würde ich mit dem Geld das ich für die GraKa erspart habe, durch einem passenden Ryzen 5 2600 Prozessor und  dem Speicher Kit 2x8 GB G.Skill Aegis (DDR4-3000), vervollständigen.
Vielleicht kann ich meine Finanzministerin auch dazu bewegen mir die Mittel für einen Ryzen 7 2700X und 32GB Arbeitsspeicher zu bewilligen, aber da muss ich wohl noch n bissel Überzeugungsarbeit leisten.

Dann fehlen nur noch die Silent Wings 3 Lüfter welche mein Gehäuse dann auch komplettieren würden, habe noch genau 3 Slots für 120-140mm Lüfter frei.

Das Ergebnis des ganzen wäre ein Träumchen aus Mattschwarzem Stahl, Kunststoff und Silizium.
Zusammen bauen würde ich ihn natürlich selbst, da ich nur all zu gern schraube.

Puh, das war es jetzt aber von mir, nun heißt es wohl Daumen drücken und dem Glücksgott erst mal ein Bier opfern. 
Zum Schluss gibt´s noch Bilder von meinem Schätzchen und Grüße aus dem schönen Westfalen.


----------



## Blom (8. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Sehr schön, endlich wieder PmP 

Es hat sich seit der letzten Aktion soweit nichts an meiner Hardware geändert, deshalb einfach mal alles copy und paste 
Einzig der Hauptmonitor vom Hauptrechner ist jetzt ein iiyama mit 1440p Auflösung,
Die Hoffnung auf günstige Grafikkarten hat sich ja leider nicht erfüllt und die Reparaturen am Auto haben auch ihr übriges dazu bei getragen, dass keine weitere neue Hardware ins Gehäuse kommt.
Daher muss meine RX480 jetzt an dem 1440p Monitor richtig Arbeiten was leider nicht immer in 60fps resultiert.
Deshalb hoffe ich hier auf Abhilfe 

*>>>Meine Wunschkonfiguration<<<*
*AMD-Mainboard:* MSI B450 Tomahawk (5 Punkte)
*CPU-Kühler:* be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
*Lüfter-Set:* be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
*Monitor:* iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
*Nvidia-Grafikkarte:* MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)

*Kurze Begründung meiner Auswahl:*
*AMD Mainboard:* Ich will von meinem Xeon auf einen Ryzen 3000 wechseln, weshalb das Mainboard ein guter Anfang ist. Dann muss nur noch auf die CPU und den RAM gespart werden.
*CPU-Kühler:* Der würde den Besitzer wechseln, an irgend einen Freund. Meinen Noctua geb ich nicht mehr ab.
*Lüfter-Set:* Die kommen in meinen Hauptrechner und die Schreihälse kommen dann raus.
*Monitor:* 144Hz wollte ich schon immer mal testen und selbst sehen wie groß der Unterschied zu 60Hz ist.
*GPU:* Ja Grafikleistung kann man nie genug haben, ich bin mir durchaus bewust, dass meine CPU hier zum Flaschenhals wird. Ich peile ja auch eine neue CPU für die Zukunft an.

*Hauptrechner:*


Spoiler



*Mainboard:* MSI Z87-G45 Gaming Sockel LGA 1150
*CPU:* Xeon E3 1245v3
*CPU KÜhler:* Noctua NH-D14
*RAM:* Kingston 8GB (1600 MHz) + 16GB Hyunday Electronics irgend so etwas (geschenktem Gaul...)
*GPU:* AMD RX480 4gb Sapphire Nitro+
*HDD:* insgesamt 5tb Speicher, sammelt sich halt an
*SSD:* Samsung 840 EVO (von 2014)
*Gehäuse:* Fractal Design Define R4 (Das ist sowas von mein Lieblingsgehäuse, schlicht, klein und trotzdem geräumig, einfach ein Traum)
*Lüfter:* 2x140mm von Noctua und zwei 140mm von Aerocool, suuuuper laut die Teile
*Monitor:* 
1.) iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU 1440p​2.) AOC 1080p 60Hz 27zoll​*Maus + Tastatur:* Corsair Vengeance M65 + CM Storm Quickfire Rapid Red Gaming
*Sound:* günstig erstandenes 2.1 System, hat aber einen guten Klang, überraschenderweise.
*PSU:* Corsair RM850



*Wohnzimmer PC (auf dem Bild ist noch das vorherige PSU):*


Spoiler



*Mainboard:* MSI Z97m Gaming Sockel LGA 1150
*CPU:* i5 4670K
*CPU KÜhler:* EKL Himalaya 2
*RAM:* Corsair Vengeance 16gb (1600 MHz)
*GPU:* nVidia GTX 670
*HDD:* 2tb extern
*SSD:* Intenso 240gb
*Gehäuse:* nVidia grünes Raijintek Styx, sehr cooles Gehäuse (meine Freundin hasst es )
*Lüfter:* Einer der vorinstalliert war, 3x120mm Arctic
*Monitor:* 55zoll Samsung Fernseher
*Maus + Tastatur:* Wireles Tastatur mit Touchpad, die langsam den Geist aufgibt
*Sound:* 2.1 System von Nubert
*PSU:* be quiet! Pure Power 10 600w



Zu guter letzt will ich allen viel Glück wünschen


----------



## Konradinus (8. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo an Alle,

richtig gute Aktion. Ich bin eher der Passiv-Konsument dieses Forums, aber ich versuche mal mein Glück .

Das derzeitige System:

CPU: Intel i5-2500k
Mainboard: ASUS P8H77-V
RAM: 8 GB (4x2 GB) DDR3
GPU: ASUS Strix GTX 960
PSU: be quiet! Straight Power 450W
Monitor: Packard Bell Viseo 223 WS (1680x1050)
HDDs: 250 GB Samsung 850 Evo + 2 TB Seagate




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wunschkonfiguration:

Intel-Mainboard: MSI X299 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (17 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX Vega 64 Air Boost 8G OC (27 Punkte)

Gesamt: 82 Punkte von 85 (3 Punkte übrig)


Abrunden würde ich die Sache mit einem Intel i7 und 16 GB DDR4-RAM.

Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmenden vieeel Glück


----------



## BenGun_ (8. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk (5 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 83 Punkte von 85 (2 Punkte übrig)



Hallo, gehe wie die letzten 2 Jahre mit dem PC meiner Frau an den Start.
Mitlerweile würde er ein bisschen aufgerüstet.

Im Moment folgende Komponenten:
Intel i5 2500K @4Ghz
Thermalright 140
Asus P8P67 Deluxe
16GB DDR 3
GTX 660 mit defekten Lüfter deswegen läuft sie mit 2x 120mm Scythe
64GB Adata  SSD
1TB WD Blue

Gehäuse ist ein offener alter Mainboardträger auf Abstandsblozen.
Monitor ist der Fernseher im Wohnzimmer.
CPU und Arbeitsspeicher würde ich dann sobald Geld dafür verfügbar ist austauschen.
Hoffe die Teilnahme geht trotzdem.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vedder73 (8. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

*Hallo zusammen,

das ist mein in Ehren gealterter Eigenbau-PC:  Mein HEPC-Eigenbau




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



verbaute Hardware leider fast noch auf dem Stand von 2012:

CPU: AMD FX 8350
RAM: 2x 4GB DDR3 1600MHz
GPU: AMD HD7950 (Powercolor PCS+)
Netzteil: Corsair SF600 (SFX 600 Watt)
Mainboard: Asus 990x Evo
SSD: Samsung 830 (128GB)
Monitor: Benq G2420 HDB (1920x1080) / Philips TV PUS7181 (3840x2160)

Ein kleines Wunder ist für mich, wie tapfer sich die HD7950 immernoch schlägt, jetzt muss sie teilweise sogar in 4K ran...
Aber es wird zunehmend grenzwertig. Der Rechner faucht, wird sehr heiß, läuft schlicht am Anschlag.
Könnt ichs mir bei den (extremen) Hardwarepreisen leisten aufzurüsten, hätt ichs längst getan...

Aber es gibt ja Euch 
Einmal im Jahr gibts Hoffnung:

Das wäre meine "Pimp my PC"-Auswahl:

*
  AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10 600 Watt CM (5 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 84 Punkte von 85 (1 Punkte übrig)



*Anmerkungen:
Das Gehäuse und das Netzteil wären zum Erhalt der Althardware (für meinen Sohn)
Ryzen-CPU und RAM kriege ich finanziert...
...und ja die RTX2080 passt ins Gehäuse:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



600W dürften auch reichen, Mainboard passt auch, Höhe der Graka nach Herstellerangaben sogar 1mm flacher als meine jetzige und die Stromanschlüsse liegen unterhalb des Slotinlaufwerks...zudem bin ich ein erfahrener Bastler
Also von mir aus kanns losgehen...pimpt meinen PC und mein Wohnzimmer...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*


----------



## heinz-otto (8. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Ahoi aus Mittelhessen.

Ich versuchs auch mal wieder. Vor einem guten Jahr habe ich trotz des Mining Booms aufgerüstet. Daher würde der Tausch voll auf die Grafikkarte zielen.

Derzeitiges System
Mainboard: Asus Prime B350-Plus
CPU: AMD Ryzen 5 1600X
Kühler: BeQuiet Shadow Rock 2
RAM: 2x 8GB DDR4-2400 Kingston HyperX
Grafik: Palit Geforce GTX1080 Gamerock Premium
Soundkarte: Asus Xonar D2X
TV-Karte: WinTV-HVR-5500
SSDs: Crucial MX300 (250GB), Crucial BX100 (250GB)
HD: Seagate 1TB
Optisches Laufwerk: LG BluRay BH16NS40
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define R4 mit versch. 140mm Lüftern
Netzteil: BeQuiet PurePower 10 600W
Monitor: BenQ XL2720Z




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aufrüstpfad:
  AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)



Für die RTX2080 Ti müsste man auch das Netzteil aufrüsten, da mein BeQuiet wahrscheinlich an die Grenze kommt. Das würde ich dann aus eigener Tasche finanzieren und ein Corsair HX750 ins Auge fassen.

Viele Grüße
Florian


----------



## ShanksGP (8. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo,

der PC der hier aufgerüstet werden könnte, wurde im Frühjahr 2015 gekauft. Die Leistung reicht leider nicht mehr wirklich für neuere Spiele aus. Ich wollte zu Beginn des nächsten Jahres umziehen und auch gleichzeitig mein Setup erneuern. Ich beende voraussichtlich im Februar mein Studium und ziehe dann direkt um. Das würde mir einige Kosten ersparen und mit dem Gewinnspiel sogar ein Setup ermöglichen, von dem ich bisher nur geträumt habe. Meine alte Hardware würde ich meiner Freundin geben, die bisher nur mit einem Laptop arbeitet. Sie wollte auch seit längerer Zeit einen PC und einen größtenteils geschenkt zu bekommen, wäre perfekt. Zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe. Gewinnspielgötter  Es folgen erstmal die Konfigurationen und danach die Erklärung + Bilder (Keine Ahnung warum die Bilder beim Upload gedreht werden - Einfach den Monitor drehen ). 

Hier meine momentane Konfiguration:

Prozessor:                Intel Xeon E3-1231v3
Prozessorlüfter:         Alpenföhn Brocken Eco
Mainboard:                Gigabyte GA-Z97-D3H
Grafikkarte:                      Gainward GeForce GTX 970 Phantom, 4GB DDR5 (oder eher 3,5 )
RAM:                            16GB Kit Crucial Ballistix Sport Series DDR3-1600, CL9
Netzteil:                       be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER 10 600W CM
SSD:                           Crucial MX100 SSD 512GB
Gehäuse:                       FRACTAL DESIGN Define R5
Optisches Laufwerk:     LG BH16NS40 Blu-ray Brenner Retail
Soundkarte:                        Soundblaster ZXR
Betriebssystem:            Windows 10
Monitor:                       ASUS VG248QE (144Hz)


Wunschkonfiguration:

Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)


Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)


Warum habe ich nun diese Konfiguration gewählt? 

- Den iiyama Monitor würde ich als zweiten Monitor nutzen und meinen momentanen ASUS-Monitor nächstes Jahr hoffentlich durch einen Ultrawide ersetzen.
- Mein momentanes Netzteil reicht vermutlich aus, aber mit dem Neuen hätte ich mehr Spielraum später 
- Das Gehäuse sieht super aus, hat sehr viel Platz und wäre auch so meine Wahl gewesen nächstes Jahr.
- Die Grafikkarte ist natürlich das teuerste Upgrade, dass ich mir jetzt ohne das Gewinnspiel nicht wirklich leisten kann.
- Mainboard liefert alles was das (zumindest mein) Herz begehrt
- Optimal meine Punkte genutzt 

Dazu würde ich mir dann vermutlich eine i7-8700k kaufen (oder doch noch warten und schauen ob sich die Neueren lohnen) + Lüfter/WaKü und neue DDR4-Ram Kits von G.Skill oder Corsair. Traumkombination D:


----------



## emp1 (8. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH Team,

auch ich möchte mich für die tolle Aktion im voraus bedanken und drücke allen Teilnehmern die Daumen.

persönliche Begründung:
Bei mir ist die Situation so, dass ich den schon etwas betagten PC von meiner Frau zukunftsträchtig upgraden möchte.
Sie arbeitet sehr viel mit grafiklastigen Programmen und der aktuelle Xeon kommt mit den neuen Programmen allmählich an die Grenzen.
Ein Upgrade ist schon geplant, aber wie immer im Leben ist meist zu wenig Geld in der Familienkasse.
Wunsch war schon längere Zeit eine 6 oder 8 Kern CPU, mit dem eventuell zu gewinnenden Unterbau hier aus dem Gewinnspiel würde diese in erreichbare Nähe kommen.


Das aktuelle System ist:

CPU: Xeon 1231v3 mit dem (lauten) Stock-Kühler
Mainboard: Gigabyte H87-HD3
RAM: Crucial Ballistix 16 GB DDR3-1600-CL9
GPU: KFA² GTX 1080 EX OC
Netzteil: CM G650M
SSD: 525GB MX300
HDD: 2* 1TB WD Blue
Case: ein älteres Sharkoon Case mit ebenso leider sehr lauten Lüftern




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wunschupgrade wäre:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 601 Window Silver (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)

Hierzu würde ich noch einen Ryzen 2700x und 32GB DDR-4 RAM kaufen wollen.

Systembegründung:

So weit wir uns schlau gemacht haben, wäre der 2700x die ideale CPU für ihren benötigten Mix an Grafik- und Animationsprogrammen, sowie fürs Rendern auf ihrem benötigten Arbeitsniveau.
Das B450 Board wäre hierzu ebenso ideal, da wir gelesen haben, dass die SpaWas bei diesem Modell kühl bleiben und ein X470 ohne Übertaktungsabsichten too much wäre.
Beim CPU kühler bin ich ehrlich, evtl. reicht uns auch der Stock-Kühler vom Ryzen, weil lauter als der vom Xeon kanns gar nicht mehr werden. aber den PureRock sehen wir trotzdem als nice-to-have an 
Das Case ist ein wichtiger Punkt, bisher haben wir nur Gutes von den BeQuiet! Cases gehört und ein leises Case steht ebenso ganz oben auf, wie eine gute Grafikkarte.
Den ausgewählten  25" Monitor würden wir als Text- und Programmonitor bzw. als Zweitmonitor laufen lassen. ein relativ guter 32" grafiktauglicher Monitor steht bereis auf dem Schreibtisch.

Die Bedürfnisse der Programme haben eine sehr gute GPU als Voraussetzung.
Die obig erwähnte jetzige GTX 1080 kommt (nicht lachen) an ihre Grenzen und hier eine Rakete wie die RTX 2080ti zu haben, wäre ein absoluter Glückgriff.
Sollte ein entsprechendes quadro-Pendant als Testmuster bei euch noch in der Redaktion herumliegen, nehmen wir aber gerne die und ihr könnt in dem für uns glücklichen Falle des Gewinnens einen weiteren PCGHler mit solch einer GPU beglücken 

Danke fürs Lesen!


----------



## Ironbird (8. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Servus

Habs schon oft gelesen aber noch nie mitgemacht. Da ich gerade dabei bin meinem System ne Frischzellenkur zu verabreichen, versuch ich mal mein Glück 

Meine aktuelle Konfiguration ist nun tatsächlich 10 Jahre alt. Habe die alte Rechnung von Mai 2008 gefunden  Läuft immer noch gut, allerdings verweigern schon mal einige Games den Start. Wie z.B. Assassins Creed: Origin
Ebenso kommt der Rechner bei Renderprozessen in Photoshop, etc. schon sehr an seine Grenzen. Also wird es nun Zeit das Projekt Aufrüstung anzugehen.

Mein Aktueller Monitor hat ab und zu n paar Macken, wie z. B. Plötzliches auftauchen des HUD-Displays, bzw. Einstellungs-Fenster. Die Überlegung nach nem neuen Monitor besteht auch schon ne Weile. 

Für die Zukunft sollten möglichst leistungsstarke Komponenten eingebaut werden, die ebenso das Potenzial haben 10 Jahre zu überstehen.

Derzeitiges System

Mainboard: Gigabyte EP35-DS4
CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo E8500
Kühler: Noctua NH-U12P
RAM: 4x 2GB DDR2-800 Corsair XMS2
Grafik: Nvidia Geforce 970GTX ASUS Strix
SSDs: Samsung EVO 850 (250GB)
HD: Western Digital 2GB, Seagate 2GB
Optisches Laufwerk: LG BluRay ReWriter 
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define R5 mit original Lüfter
Netzteil: 550W BeQuiet Dark Power ATX 2.2
Monitor: ASUS MW221 22"

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...f-jetzt-bewerben-37.html?posted=1#post9538089

Aufrüstung:

Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 83 Punkte von 85 (2 Punkte übrig)

Eigenkauf:
Da das Mainboard nun nen Upgrade bekommen soll, wird als Prozessor der Intel 8700K seine zukünftige Arbeit verrichten. Ebenso sind 2x8GB DDR4 RAM G.Skill Trident Z für das neue Board angedacht, welches bei Bedarf auf 4x8GB erweitert werden kann.

Daumendrück und viele Grüße

Gábor


----------



## Red Solder (8. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Servus PCGH Team,

da ich bisher noch nie mitgemacht habe, werde auch ich so wie viele andere das Glück versuchen.

2013 war meine letzte Aufrüstaktion.
Das System läuft nur noch auf einen Herzen (Hardware defekt nach Garantie Ablauf) und müsste bald mal gewartet werden.
Die Wasserkühlung benötigt unbedingt etwas liebe. Der Durchflusswarner schlägt schon an. 

Derzeitiges System

Mainboard: EVGA SR-2
CPU: Intel Xeon X5680 1x
Kühler: Watercool Heatkiller Kupfer Edition 
RAM: 24GB RAM 7/7/7/20
Grafik: XFX HD7970 GHz Edition mit Wasserkühlung
SSDs: Samsung EVO 850 (250GB)
HD: Western Digital 1TB Black
Optisches Laufwerk: LG BluRay ReWriter 
Gehäuse: Phobya WaCoolT UltraBig Watercase
Netzteil: Enermax Revolution 87+, Semi-Modular 1000W
Monitor: LG 34UC79G 

Gewünschtes Upgrade da ich auf AMD umsteigen möchte und gespannt bin von der Leistung:

    AMD-Mainboard: MSI X399 MEG Creation (24 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX Vega 64 Air Boost 8G OC (27 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)





Hierzu würde ich noch einen AMD Ryzen Threadripper 1900X WOF
 und 32GB DDR-4 RAM kaufen wollen.
Dazu passend natürlich die Wasserkühlkomponeten

Danke und natürlich Daumendrücken.

Rene.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Strikeeagle77 (8. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

hiermit bewerbe ich mir für die Pimp my PC 2018 Aktion.

Die letzten Jahre habe ich mich mangels Zeit, Geld und wichtigeren Dingen im Leben auf wenige ältere Spiele konzentriert. Nun möchte ich, da auch gerade das schlechter Wetter wieder losgeht, meine Spieleleidenschaft neu beleben.

Nachdem ich Generationen von AMD CPUs die Treue gehalten habe, packte mich vor 3 Jahren die Lust, mal eine Intel Basis auszuprobieren. Wie man sieht habe ich in eher leise, recht stromarme bzw leicht zu kühlende Hardware investiert.  Was nicht extreme Abwärme erzeugt, kann viel besser leise gekühlt werden. 
Zuletzt habe ich mich dann aufgrund hoher Neupreise nur noch darum gekümmert, dass der PC leise zu Werke geht, wenn schon nicht mehr viel Grafikleistung herauszukitzeln war. Also wurde ein schickes Gehäuse gekauft und die entsprechenden leisen Lüfter installiert. 
Da heute Sockel/Chipsatz, als auch RAM überholt sind und die  Upgradefähigkeit gegen Null tendiert komme ich über kurz oder lang nicht  um einen kompletten Neukauf von MB, RAM und CPU herum, aufrüsten  ausgeschlossen, außer man findet günstig einen i5/i7-7x00 . 
 Da kommt mir Eure jährliche Aktion gerade recht, um dem PC einen generelle Sanierung zu verpassen, denn auch der Grafikkarte langsam die Reserven für neue Spiele aus.
    Mich reizen außerdem die hohen 144hz und die Vorstellung, Games Freesync/Fastsync zu erleben, da mir ein ruhiges, angenehmes und flüssiges Bild wichtig ist. 

Da ich auch in einigen anderen, fachfremden Foren gerne Berichte, Erfahrungen und kleinere Tests schreibe, habe ich auch etwas Erfahrung damit, im Gewinnfall meine Spielerfahrung zu teilen.


Mein PC baut sich momentan wie folgt auf:



*CPU/APU: *Intel Core i5-6500 
*CPU Kühler:* Noctua NH-L9x65 
 *Mainbo**a**rd:*Asus H170M-E D3 
 *RAM:* 4x4GB DDR3-1600 Kit G.Skill 
 *Grafikkarte:* Asus Strix R9 380 4GB 
 *SSD:* Samsung 840 EVO 250 GB 
 *HDD:* 2TB Western Digital Blue (Backups, VMs) 
 *Gehäuse:* Anidees AI7-BW  
*Netzteil: *Seasonic G 550W PCGH Edit. 
 *Gehäuselüfter:* 2x Noctua 120mm und 1x Noctua NF-A20 FLX (Front) 
 *Monitor:* LG 24" LG 24MB65 IPS 1200x1920 
 

Hier die Bilder meines aktuellen PCs:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich würde meinen PC mit folgenden Komponenten „pimpen“ wollen:



AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte) 
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte) 
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 601 Window Silver (6 Punkte) 
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte) 
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte) 
 
Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)

*Begründung:*

 Was ist mir am wichtigsten beim Aufrüsten?      
     Grafikkarte und Monitor  im Zusammenspiel. Die Grafikkarte sollte     den Monitor gut befeuern können und im besten Fall sollten beide     via Freesync oder G-Sync harmonieren.      Edit: oder doch einfach Fastsync !

Warum diese Grafikkarte?
 Mit dem Bericht um Freesync auf Geforce Karten habt ihr mich enorm zum Grübeln gebracht! Eine Geforce RTX 2080 oder die Geforce RTX 2080 Ti locken viele.  
Nein, meine Entscheidung war eigentlich klar: Nur eine AMD Grafikkarte garantiert am Monitor dauerhaft Freesync. Die Vega 64 soll den Freesync Monitor befeuern. 
Edit:
Doch nach dem erneuten Studieren des Freesync-Gsync Artikels in der 12/2017 ist mir klar, dass auch ein Fastsync problemlos funktionieren wird. Wenn schon eine 2080 8G OC für gut errreichbare Punkte angeboten wird, dann macht es doch Sinn, diese auszuwählen. 

Warum dieser Monitor?      
144 Hz locken mich einfach. Toll sind alle 3 aber nur 2 haben 144Hz und geschenkt nimmt jeder den 27" gerne.  
Eine sehr langfristige und gute Anschaffung/Wahl meine ich. Vorallem, um die Augen mit ruhigem Bild zu verwöhnen.

 Ein Intel oder ein AMD-Board gefällig?    
     Ein neues Board muss kommen, genauso wie DDR4, denn eine aktuelle     CPU kann das bestehende Board nicht aufnehmen!
Die Gewohnheit     schlägt durch und nach den positiven Berichten favorisiere ich AMD.     Nicht immer das schnellste am Markt, aber in Preis-Leistung immer     schon vorn dabei und für mich sogar günstiger zum Aufrüsten, was die CPUs angeht.  Ryzen     2600 oder doch ein 2700? Mal sehen! Das B350 würde von seiner Austattung voll und ganz reichen, jedoch sind mir die zusätzlichen 4 Punkte den besseren AudioChip und den Clear Cmos Button außen allein schon Wert.

Soll es ein Netzteil oder CPU-Kühler sein?
Die GPU verlangt  nach Strom, 225W lt MSI. Mein Seasonic G550 würde nicht sofort ausfallen, aber argh aufs Limit zulaufen, glaube ich. Seitens MSI wird 650W empfohlen, da reicht ein Straight Power 850W allemal. Für eine Aufrüstaktion auf eine zweite 2080 wäre sogar noch "etwas" Luft. Sollte hier ein Redakteur mich fachlich korrigieren wollen, lasse ich mich gerne korrigieren. 

 Gehäuse oder Lüfter-Sets?      
Gehäuse in jedem Fall und dank Punkteangebot sogar ein recht Gutes!
Aber mal ehrlich:
Ich liebe meinen Cube! Ich habe Ihn aufgrund der Abmaße und Ausstattung extra gekauft, nur wenige Cubes nehmen noch ein 5,25" Laufwerk auf, ohne gleich extreme Platzbedarfe zu fordern.
Die jetzigen Komponenten würden in das neue Gehäuse wandern, denn meine jetzige Hardware wäre mir zu schade zum Wegwerfen und benötigt auch ein Zuhause. Im Gewinnfall erbt ein Verwandter  meinen jetzigen Rechner und dann freuen sich sogar 2 Leute. 

Punkto Gewinnfall ...
 Ich würde eine Ryzen2 CPU  und ordentliches DDR4 RAM dazukaufen, um     die neuen Komponenten sinnvoll zu ergänzen. Einvorhandener CPU Kühler liegt noch hier und kann eine 105W CPU vorerst kühl halten. 


Mein Fazit zur Pimp my PC 2018 Aktion:
Dieses Jahr haben sich die Sponsoren und Ihr Euch besonders ins Zeug gelegt. Mit einem geringem  Eigenanteil sind komplett neue PCs möglich. Die Regeln fürs Aufrüsten sind wie immer gut gewählt, so muss sich jeder Gedanken machen, wie er möglichst gute, zusammenpassende Komponenten für die Punkte bekommt. Viel besser, als nur einen neuen PC zu gewinnen. 

Vielen Dank für diese tolle Aktion und allen Teilnehmern viel Erfolg.


----------



## Dengelema (8. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo,

Ich hatte vor 10 Jahren meinen ersten eigenen Gaming PC gekauft, welcher bis auf ein paar Aufrüstungen noch immer im Einsatz ist! So sind Board, Speicher und Netzteil seit dem ersten Tag unverändert geblieben.
MB: Asus P5K
CPU: Core 2 Duo E8600 gebraucht, ersetzte vor rund 3 Jahren die E6750
Kühler: CoolerMaster Hyper TX
Ram: 4GB G.Skill DDR2-800
GraKa: Sapphire Radeon RX570 Pulse 4Gb OC ersetzte vor kurzem die Geforce GTX570 welche die leider bereits nach 3 Jahren defekte legendäre Geforce 8800GTX ersetzte
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 500W
Die CPU taktet stabil mit (für meine Übertaktungskünste) respektablen 4,05 GHz statt 3,33 dank FSB von 450 statt 333. Auch Board und Speicher machen das seit Jahren gerne mit und die Temperaturen sind stets im grünen Bereich auch dank meiner vorsorglich zahlreich nachgerüsteten Gehäuselüfter.

Die von mir mit vorliebe gespielten Blizzard Spiele SC2, Heroes, Diablo sowie Skyrim mit der Mod Enderal laufen großteils ruckelfrei auf den höchsten Einstellungen unter WQHD bei 144 Hz.
Ich würde natürlich auch gerne mal in den Genuss aktueller Games wie The Witcher 3, oder Assasin Creed Odyssey kommen, dafür reicht mein ansonsten sehr tapferer alter Herr dann aber doch wieder nicht 


Mein Wunschsystem würde so aussehen:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (12 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX Vega 64 Air Boost 8G OC (27 Punkte)

Gesamt: 82 Punkte von 85 (3 Punkte übrig)

Das 1000W Netzteil habe ich ausgewählt weil ich genügend Punkte übrig hatte und man kann ja nie wissen ob nicht mal eine zweite Grafikkarte dazukommt.

Sollte ich einer der vier glücklichen sein würde ich mir die Ryzen 5 2600X wegen des guten Preis/Leistung Verhältnisses holen und 2 schnelle 8 GB DDR4 Riegel mit gutem Preis/Leistungsverhältnis für den Anfang
Nachdem ich Anfangs den Kühler fast vergessen hätte habe ich mich nun trotz des beachtlichen Preises für den Dark Rock Pro 4 entschieden, da mir das Konzept mit den zwei Lüftern gefällt, ich gute Kühlleistung von meinem jetztigen gewohnt bin und er nicht zuletzt optisch zu Gehäuse und Netzteil passt 


Ich glaube mit diesem System hätte ich wieder 10 Jahre meine Freude wenn ich mal die GaKa ersetze


----------



## Hunett (9. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo zusammen,

Der PC denn ich im Moment habe wurde über die letzten Jahre nach und nach immer wieder um neue Komponenten erweitert. 
Vor ca. einen halben Jahr habe ich Gehäuse, leise Lüfter, all in one Wasserkühlung und RGB Beleuchtung erweitert. 
 Der Rest ist ca. 3 Jahre alt und reich für aktuelle  Spiele mit hohen Einstellungen nicht mehr aus.
 Als nächstes sollte der Prozessor durch einen I5 7500 ersetzt werden damit das H170 Board noch Verwendung findet.
 Im laufe des nächsten Jahres dann die Grafikkarte. 

Mein derzeitiges System besteht aus folgenden Komponenten:

Gehäuse: INWIN 301 
Lüfter : 3 Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro Fan PL2 - 120mm 
                1 Noiseblocker NB-eLoop Fan B12-2 - 120mm 
                1 Alphacool Eiswind 12mm
CPU Kühler: Alphacool Eisbaer LT 240
CPU : I3 6100
Mainboard: AsRock H170M-ITX/DL
Festplatten: Samsung SSD 850 EVO 250GB
                           OCZ SSD Agility3 120 GB
                           HDD 500 GB
Netzteil: Termaltake Muinch
Lüfter Steuerung: NZXT Grid Plus Rev2
RGB Beleuchtung: Phanteks 2 Strips 3 Lüfter Rahmen und Steuergerät    
Grafikkarte: Asus GTX 960 
Ram: 8 GB von Team Group 2100 Mhz DDR4   
Monitor: LG 24GM77 mit HD Auflösung
Sound: USB Soundkarte von Audio Quest Dragonfly Black  v1.5
Optisches Laufwerk: Samsung über USB

Mit der neuen Konfiguration habe ich mich erst schwer getan da außer die Grafikkarten die anderen
Komponenten nicht so richtig in mein derzeitiges kleines kompaktes System passen.
Da mir die Be Quiet Gehäuse zu groß sind würde ich wenn ich ausgewählt werde mein derzeitiges 
Gehäuse durch ein IN WIN 101 oder ein NZXT S340 Elite in weiß ersetzen. Beide Gehäuse sind von den Maßen noch nicht ganz so groß.
Als Prozessor soll ein Ryzen 5 2400 G zum Einsatz kommen. 

So sieht dann meine Wunschkonfiguration aus:


AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX Vega 64 Air Boost 8G OC (27 Punkte)

Gesamt: 69 Punkte von 85 (16 Punkte übrig)


Vielen Dank an alle Sponsoren die diese Aktion möglich machen und allen Teilnehmern viel Glück.


----------



## TackTeam (9. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo,
Ich dachte ich probiere auch mal mein Glück.

Mein momentanes System:
Mainboard: Gigabyte Z97X-UD3H
CPU: Intel 4790k @ 4.00GHz
Kühler: Brocken 2
Ram: G.Skill DIMM 16 GB DDR3-2400
SSD: Samsung EVO 840 (250GB)
HDD: Diverse (6TB total)
GPU: Palit JetStream GTX 980
Netzteil: 530W BeQuiet Pure Power Modular
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define R5 PCGH-Edition
Monitor: LG W2442PA (1080p)
Kopfhöhrer: Beyerdynamics DT 990 Pro
Mikrofon: V-MODA BoomPro




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das System wurde vor einigen Jahren grunderneuert. Das damals gekaufte Gehäuse war eine Fehlentscheidung und wurde durch das Fractal Design R5 ausgetauscht, nun bleibt der PC kühl und leise. 
Ich würde nun gerne von DDR3 wegkommen und DDR4 nutzen. Deswegen habe ich den AMD Ryzen 7 2700X ins Auge genommen, den ich dann selbst zusammen mit einem Scythe Mugen 5 kaufen würde. Als Arbeitsspeicher kaufe ich mir dann G.Skill Ripjaws 5 (2x16 GB). Zusammen mit den Aufrüstungskomponenten unten sollte es mir möglich sein auch endlich Spiele in höherer Auflösung zu spielen. Zum Glück komme ich auf die Weise auch an einen neuen Bildschrim, denn meiner ist nun wirklich in die Tage gekommen.

Aufrüstung:
AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ich wünsche allen Viel Glück!


----------



## Nemesisultima (9. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Auch dieses Jahr möchte ich mich gerne wieder mit bewerben.[/FONT]


 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Hierbei habe ich mir Komponenten ausgesucht, die ich gerne mit einem neuen AMD-Prozessor (Ryzen 5 2600), CPU-Kühler und neuem RAM komplettieren würde, welche ich selbst kaufe.[/FONT]






 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Im Vergleich zum Vorjahr habe ich nun eine andere Grafikkarte drin, welche ich gebraucht gekauft habe:[/FONT]




 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Gehäuse: Nanoxia Deep Silence 1 Rev. B Dark Black
Mainboard: Asus P8Z77-M
CPU: Intel Xeon E3 1230 v2 / 3,3 GHz
CPU-Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn
RAM: G.Skill F3 8GB DDR3-1866
Grafikkarte: Zotac NVidia Geforce GTX 970 AMP! Extreme Core Ed. 4GB
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power E9-CM 580W
Laufwerke: Pioneer DVD-Laufwerk, Samsung SSD 830 120GB, Samsung HD502HI 500GB, Toshiba DT01ACA300 2TB
Monitor: Samsung SyncMaster S24B350 [/FONT] 






 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]gewünschte Hardware:[/FONT]


 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange *(12 Punkte)*[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon *(9 Punkte)*[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]CPU: -[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]CPU-Kühler: -[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]RAM: -[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX Vega 64 Air Boost 8G OC */27 Punkte)*[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt *(8 Punkte)*[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Monitor: Iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 *22 Punkte)*[/FONT]






 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]_AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX Vega 64 Air Boost 8G OC (27 Punkte)

Gesamt: 78 Punkte von 85 (7 Punkte übrig)_[/FONT]




 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Nach Jahren des Xeon-Systems möchte ich nun gerne auf ein komplettes AMD-System wechseln. Dazu eignet sich auch das neue Gehäuse, welches sehr leise ist, da ich großen Wert auf ein Silent-System lege. Die Vega 64 von MSI finde ich für meine Verhältnisse mehr als ausreichend, auch wenn die RX2800 frohlockt. Wenn man jedoch so wie ich jahrelang auf einer GTX660Ti gezockt hat, ist die Aufrüstung auf eine Vega 64 schon wie Weihnachten. Dazu gerne ein neues Netzteil von Be Quiet und das X470-Mainboard. Da noch genug Punkte übrig waren, habe ich den GB2760-Monitor gewählt, welcher 144Hz darstellen kann.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/FONT]


----------



## Crisfada (9. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Grüße 

meine Wunschzusammenstellung:
  Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)





Was derzeit im Kasten verbaut wurde:
Mainboard: GIGABYTE Z370P D3
CPU: Intel Core i5-8600K
RAM: G.Skill DIMM 16GB DDR4-3200
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 970 Gaming G1 (Ihr braucht nichts sagen..)
Festplatte: Samsung 850 EVO 512GB
Netzteil:  Thermaltake Hamburg 530W (ganz schön low..)
Gehäuse: Cooler Master (antikes Stück, 13 Jahre alt.)
Monitor: Samsung S24D330H




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kurz gefasst: Zum Vollständigen Upgrade fehlen mir, wie Ihr seht, so ein paar Dinge. Die Grafikkarte müsste gegen ein besseres Modell getauscht werden, um den restlichen Performance-Teilen gerecht zu werden. Hierfür steht aber das Netzteil im Weg. In dem alten Gehäuse, so schön es auch ist in meinen Augen, wird es ziemlich sperrig für lange Grafikkarten, da wird einfach mehr Platz benötigt, bzw. eine bessere Aufteilung im Gehäuse. Der Monitor ist in Sachen Reaktionszeit sowie Eneergieeffizienz ganz gut, da hört es aber auch auf mit den positiven Aspekten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mac1 (9. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Wer nicht wagt, der nicht gewinnt. 

Meine aktuelle Hardware:

MB : Gigabyte GA970A-DS3P Rev. 2.1
CPU: AMD Phenom II X6 1100T BE mit Xilence M303-Lüfter
Sound: Asus Xonar DS 7.1
RAM: 16 GB G.Skill Ripjaws F3-10666CL9-Q16GBXL
Gehäuse: Antec 3 Hundred PCGH-Edition (inkl. 3x Antec-120mm- + 1x Antec 140mm-Lüfter)
NT: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 8 1.000W
SSD/HDD: Mushkin MKNSSDCR 120 GB, WD WD-15EARX 1,5 GB, Hitachi HDS721010 1,0 GB
DVD: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GH22NS50, Lite-On iHOS104 Blu-Ray
Grafikkarte: Asus R9 290 DC2OC-4GD5

Meine Wunsch-Hardware:

  AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX Vega 64 Air Boost 8G OC (27 Punkte)

Gesamt: 73 Punkte von 85 (12 Punkte übrig)

Ein CPU-Wechsel ist ursprünglich zwar nicht vorgesehen gewesen, aber wegen des ausgewählten Mainboards nun doch ziemlich wahrscheinlich.


----------



## RoadDog87 (9. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebes PCGH Team,

ein Gewinn bei dieser tollen Aktion wäre für mich ein wahrer Segen.

Vor über einem Jahr habe ich ein Haus gekauft. Die Renovierung erstreckte sich über einen deutlich längeren Zeitraum, als ursprünglich angedacht. Dadurch kam ich bis zum letzten Monat nicht einmal dazu meinen Rechner aufzubauen. Zu Beginn der Baumaßnahmen im Haus habe ich meine damalige Grafikkarte verkauft, da ich wusste, dass ich diese einige Wochen (leider wurden es viele Monate) nicht nutzen konnte. Zudem hat mir die Leistung der alten Grafikkarte nicht immer ausgereicht.

Vor wenigen Wochen war endlich Licht am Ende des Tunnels zu sehen. Somit musste schnell eine neue Grafikkarte her, weswegen ich ein gutes gebrauchtes Angebot einer ASUS Strix GTX 980 Ti OC wahrgenommen habe.
Voller Vorfreude habe ich sie eingebaut und in Betrieb genommen und während dessen Assetto Corsa Competizione heruntergeladen. Als ich das Spiel gestartet habe und im Bildschirm der Sprachauswahl war, schaltete sich mein Rechner komplett aus. Danach hat die Grafikkarte kein Bild mehr ausgegeben und die Lüfter liefen auf 100% Drehzahl ohne herunterzuregeln. Nach mehreren Reanimationsversuchen, unter anderem auch dank freundlicher Unterstützung der PCGH Community, konnte nur noch der Defekt der GPU festgestellt werden (siehe auch Bild im Anhang mit tiefen Kratern auf dem GPU Die, wohlmöglich entstanden durch Überspannung).

Da aktuell erst mal kein weiteres Budget für eine Grafikkarte eingeplant ist, steht mir zurzeit nur die iGPU des i7-2600K zur Verfügung. Immerhin stellt diese einige Spieleklassiker flüssig dar, weswegen man auch mal wieder in den Genuss älterer Titel kommt (Mafia, Need for Speed Porsche, Schlacht um Mittelerde, etc.)

*Aktuelle Komponenten*

CPU: Intel Core i7-2600K
CPU Kühler: Swiftech Apogee HD
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-Z68X-UD3H-B3
RAM: 8GB G.Skill Sniper DDR3-1866
Grafikkarte: Intel HD Graphics 3000 des i7-2600K
Netzteil: Corsair HX520W
Gehäuse: LianLi PC-G70B
SSD 1: ADATA S510 60GB
SSD 2: Samsung 840 Series 250GB
HDD 1: Western Digital Green 1TB
HDD 2: Western Digital 320GB
HDD 3: Samsung 500GB
Monitor 1: LG 27MP68HM-P
Monitor 2: HP w2207

*Ausgewählte Komponenten zum Aufrüsten*

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX Vega 64 Air Boost 8G OC (27 Punkte)

Gesamt: 78 Punkte von 85 (7 Punkte übrig)


*Zusätzliche Anschaffungen*

Da ich mit der neuen Hardware weder meine alte CPU, noch CPU Kühler und RAM weiterverwenden könnte, würde ich dazu folgende Komponenten besorgen:

CPU: AMD Ryzen 7 2700X
CPU Kühler: EK-FB MSI X470 Pro Carbon RGB Monoblock
RAM: G.Skill Aegis DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3000
GPU Wasserkühler: Modellauswahl folgt


*Warum gerade diese Auswahl?*

Mein aktuelles Mainboard und die CPU habe ich vor ca. 5-6 Jahren gebraucht gekauft. Dank meiner Wasserkühlung hatte ich natürlich geplant, den i7-2600K zu übertakten. Daraus wurde bis zuletzt leider nichts, da das System schon bei kleinster Übertaktung instabil wird.
Auch beim Arbeitsspeicher ist dieses Phänomen zu beobachten. Zwar ist mein aktueller Arbeitsspeicher mit 1866Mhz spezifiziert, läuft auf dem aktuellen Mainboard aber ausschließlich mit 1600Mhz stabil.
Die Kombination aus neuem Mainboard, neuer CPU und neuem RAM würde mir somit endlich wieder Spaß am herantasten des Limits von der CPU bieten und die Wasserkühlung auch etwas sinnvoller dastehen lassen. Zudem gäbe es natürlich auch ein deutliches Leistungsplus. Nebenbei wäre es meine aller erste AMD CPU (P1 166Mhz -> P3 667 Mhz -> P4 3,0 Ghz HT -> Core2Duo E6750 -> Core2Quad Q9550 -> Core i7-2600K).

Bei meinem aktuellen Netzteil kann nicht ausgeschlossen werden, dass es für den Defekt der GTX 980 Ti verantwortlich ist. Es hat mir zwar immer gute Dienste erwiesen, aber spätestens seit dem Defekt der Grafikkarte habe ich einfach kein gutes Gefühl mehr es zu nutzen, weswegen ein Upgrade dringend notwendig ist. Nach 11 Jahren Nutzung ist dies auch wahrlich überfällig.
Neben dem deutlich höheren Wirkungsgrad des be quiet! Straight Power 11 begrüße ich auch sehr die volle Modularität des Netzteils. Es war mir immer ein Dorn im Auge, dass mindestens ein Kabel des Netzteils ungenutzt im Gehäuse hing. Mit 850 Watt hat es mehr als genug Reserven.
Auch wenn noch genügend Punkte für das be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt übrig waren, halte ich das Netzteil für meine Zwecke für „oversized“. Eine zweite Grafikkarte kommt für mich nicht infrage, weswegen das 850 Watt Netzteil bereits mehr als ausreichend ist. Die volle Modularität im Gegensatz zum be quiet! Pure Power 10 600 Watt CM war das maßgebliche Entscheidungskriterium für das be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt.

Mit meinem aktuell genutzten Gehäuse LianLi PC-G70B war ich immer sehr zufrieden. Es bietet viel Platz, um auch die gesamte Wasserkühlung intern zu verbauen und der Look mit gebürstetem Aluminium hat mir auch immer sehr gut gefallen. Was mich allerdings seit dem ersten Tag gestört hat, ist das fehlende Kabelmanagement. Es ist leider nicht möglich, ein wirklich schönes, aufgeräumtes System in dem Gehäuse zu erstellen. Zudem sind bei mehreren Umzügen immer wieder Kratzer an das Gehäuse gekommen, weswegen es auch von außen nicht mehr so schön aussieht.
Das be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 würde da Abhilfe schaffen. Endlich könnte ich einen Rechner aufbauen, der nicht nur von außen, sondern auch endlich im Inneren wirklich gut aussieht. Zudem bietet das Gehäuse interessante Features, wie z.B. die Möglichkeit, das Mainboard verdreht einzubauen oder die Qi Ladestation.

Zum Mehrwert der MSI Radeon RX Vega 64 Air Boost 8G OC brauche ich wohl am wenigsten Worte verlieren. Ein Vergleich zwischen der Intel HD Graphics 3000 vom i7-2600K und der Vega 64 hinkt an allen Ecken und Enden. Mit der Vega 64 würde ich Assetto Corsa Competizione dann endlich auch mal auf der Rennstrecke erleben  Zudem habe ich durch das zockerfreie letzte Jahr auch noch einiges nachzuholen. Ich warte schon länger darauf mir Ghost Recon: Wildlands, DIRT 4, Forza Motorsport 7 oder Jurassic World Evolution anzuschauen.

Den Monitor iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 habe ich in Abstimmung zur Grafikkarte ausgewählt. Meiner Meinung nach ist die Leistung der Vega 64 perfekt für diesen Monitor mit WQHD Auflösung, 144 Hz und FreeSync geeignet. Viele unabhängige Benchmarks zeigen zudem, dass sowohl min. als auch max. FPS in den meisten Spielen immer in der FreeSync Range liegen.
Zwar besitze ich heute bereits einen 27“ Monitor, der FreeSync unterstützt, allerdings dies nur bis 75 Hz und zudem „nur“ eine Full HD Auflösung bietet. Dieses Upgrade käme mir daher sehr gelegen.

Alles in allem würde mir das neue System ein völlig neues Spielgefühl vermitteln, weswegen ich mich über einen Gewinn wirklich sehr freuen würde.

Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Glück und werde diese Aktion gespannt weiterverfolgen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nikut (9. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo! Momentan krebse ich auf einem älteren AMD-System herum, dass mir nicht mehr all zu viel Spaß bereitet und auch manchmal unerwartet einfriert.
Deshalb möchte ich schon seit über einem Jahr eigentlich mein System upgraden, schaffe es aber aufgrund meines Studiums nicht genug Kapital anzuhäufen.

Mein bestehendes System:
CPU: AMD FX-6100 (@3,7oc)
MB: ASRock 990FX Killer
RAM: Corsair 16 GB DDR 3
SSD/HDD: Samsung SSD 840 Evo, ADATA SS D S510, WDC WD40 EFRX-68WT0N0
GPU: Sapphire Radeon HD 7870
Netzteil: Antec TruePower 550
Gehäuse: CM Storm



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Wunschkomponenten:
AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 84 Punkte von 85 (1 Punkte übrig)

Der Plan ist zu den Wunschkomponenten noch einen guten Ryzen und DDR4 Ramriegel dazuzukaufen. Mit dem bisherigen Gehäuse sollte ich gut zurecht kommen, da es sehr geräumig ist und sehr viel Raum für Lüfter bietet - den ich auch bereits mit Lüftersteuerung ausnutze.


----------



## bacmook (9. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebes PCGames Hardware Team,

jetzt mache ich auch mal mit. Meinen PC habe ich vor Jahren während der Ausbildung gekauft und er läuft bis heute ohne Probleme aber er ist eben nicht mehr der schnellste. Vor allem die Grafikkarte müsste endlich mal ausgetauscht werden und der olle Monitor. Dann sehen die Spiele wieder gut aus und ich habe kein Daumenkino mehr. Mein Gehäuse behalte ich aber neue Lüfter wären sinnvoll.


Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 79 Punkte von 85 (6 Punkte übrig)


Mein aktuelles System:
Mainboard: MSI Z87-G45 GAMING
CPU: Intel Core i7-4770K
Kühler: Scythe Mugen 3
RAM: G.Skill 8GB RipJaws-X DDR3-1600
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte Radeon HD 7950 Windforce 3x 3GB GDDR5
Festplatte: Crucial MX100 + SeaGate ST2000DM001
Netzteil: CORSAIR CX600M 600W
Gehäuse: Cooler Master Silencio 550 schwarz
Monitor: DELL P2212H


Ich bin mit dem i7 4770 nach wie vor zufrieden aber der muss wohl durch den nicht passenden Sockel ebenfalls ausgetauscht werden. Vielleicht wird es einer der Nachfolger oder doch ein i5. Den Arbeitsspeicher tausche ich ebenfalls aus aber 8GB sind sowieso nicht genug gewesen.


Einen schönen Tag noch. Ich drücke allen Teilnehmern die Daumen aber mir etwas mehr


----------



## Pappe85 (9. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Moin, da ich schon sehr lange mit einem Upgrade meines Systems kämpfe, passt die Aktion von PCGH sehr gut. Ich könnte jetzt anfangen warum ich es unbedingt brauche, weil meine CPU immer noch ein i7 2600k ist, oder meine Samung Festplatte nur 640Gb hat und schon viele Jahre auf dem Buckel hat (3x auf Holz klopf  ). Nicht zu vergessen das ich mit der Ausgabe 11/2000 angefangen habe und meine Leidenschaft für Pc´s zu entdeckt habe. Ihr seid immer ein treuer Begleiter und am besten gefällt mir die Seite der Redaktion. Aber am Ende entscheidet das Glück wer hier gewinnt und wer nicht.  Demnach wünsch ich uns allen Erfolg 

Mein System:

Gigabyte Mainbord mit einem i7 2600k und 8 GB Arbeitsspeicher
Eine Radeon R9 290 von Gigabyte.
Eine 640 GB Festplatte, sowie eine 128 GB große SSD. 
25 Zoll Monitor von Dell. 

Ich würde mir entsprchend des ausgewählten Mainboards eine Ryzen 7 2700 CPU kaufen und den passenden Arbeitsspeicher. Und eine größere Festplatte wird auch angeschafft. 


AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## dev_sda1 (9. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

da mein System dringend gepimpt werden sollte, ich dies aber mangels Geld immer wieder verschoben habe bzw. stückchenweise umgesetzt habe, möchte ich mich hier darum bewerben meinen PC wieder auf ein akzeptables wenn nicht sogar bombastisches Niveau gepimpt zu bekommen.

Aktuell zocke und arbeite ich auf:

CPU: AMD FX-8320
Kühler: Alpenföhn Ben Nevis
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3
RAM: 4x 4 GB Corsair Vengeance @1333 MHz (laufen nicht mit 1600 MHz obwohl sie es eigentlich sollten)
Grafik: Gigabyte AMD Radeon R9 290 Windforce
Sound: Asus Essence STX II (mein Luxusbauteil)
HDD1: WD Velociraptor 300 GB
HDD2: WD Red 4 TB
HDD3: WD Red 4 TB
SSD1: Samsung SSD 850 Evo 512 GB
Optisches Laufwerk: LG Bluray/DVD Brenner
Monitor: BenQ G2400W, 24", 1920x1200@60Hz
Gehäuse: Chieftec Dragon CH-08
Sonstiges: Anschlusspanel Delock für USB3 und USB-C, Scythe Lüftersteuerung, SATA-Wechselschacht für Backup-HDDs

Die ältesten Teile des PC sind aus 2009. Das sind das Gehäuse, der Monitor (der ist tatsächlich sogar noch aus 2008), die Lüfter und  deren Steuerung, die Hälfte des Arbeitsspeichers, sowie die WD Velociraptor, die damals den Gipfel des Luxus für mich darstellte weil sie haltbar war und schneller als jedes andere Massenspeicherlaufwerk. Die anderen Festplatten wurden über die Jahre für Backups und die Systempartition (SSD) nachgekauft. Das urprüngliche, sagen wir, "preiswerte" Netzteil starb vorletztes Jahr im Sommer, und letztes Jahr konnte ich dank eines Entgegenkommens eines Freundes den alten Phenom II x2 555, mitsamt AM3-Mainboard von Gigabyte und einem unidentifierbaren Lüfter, für sehr wenig Geld gegen den jetzigen FX-8320 plus Mainboard und weitere 8 GB des gleiches RAMs austauschen. Seitdem kann ich Amazon wieder ohne JavaScript zu blocken in akzeptabler Geschwindigkeit ansurfen––was auch für alle anderen mit vergleichbar viel JavaScript ausgestatteten Seiten gilt. Statistische Simulationen können nun auch den doppelten Speicher vollmüllen, wozu ich in R und Matlab nun etwas schneller ans Ziel komme. Zum Jahresbeginn leistete ich mir dann noch das Frontpanel mit USB3 und USB-C weil mein altes die Grätsche gemacht hatte, und kaufte das Bluray-Laufwerk um endlich mal HD-Filme anschauen zu können. Die Soundkarte war dann purer Luxus den ich mir zu einem anderen Anlass im Frühjahr besorgte (und ich bereue es nicht, denn der Klang ist fantastisch gut).

Meine Upgradestrategie ist: Alles möglichst mit Linux kompatibel auswählen, die vorhandene Arbeitsfläche bzw. Auflösung maximieren, ein Netzteil mit Kabelmanagement um die Übersicht zu erhöhen, ein Mainboard mit ausreichend vielen Anschlüssen besorgen sowie das passende Gehäuse dazu. Spiele die ich schon lange besitze, aber mangels Rechenkraft und Zeit nie richtig spielen konnte werden damit in Reichweite kommen.

Entsprechend wähle ich die AMD Grafikkarte, da sie gute OpenSource-Treiber und eine sehr gute Leistung hat. 
Das mittlere Netzteil wähle ich, weil meine vielen Festplatten plus die Ziel-CPU und die Grafikkarte am besten auch unter Last im optimalen  Effizienzbereich laufen sollen.
Das Gehäuse wähle ich, weil es größer ist, eine bessere Raumaufteilung hat und vor allem aktuelle Anschlüsse integriert anbietet.
Der 27" Monitor wird gewählt, weil er die größte Auflösung hat, was zum Arbeiten wichtig ist. Schon in 2008 war die Investition in den 24" Bildschirm mit WUXGA-Auflösung eine sehr gute Entscheidung. Immerhin schaut man nahezu 100% der Zeit am Rechner auf diese Komponente. Da sollte man nicht sparen.

Dazu werde ich selbst noch eine CPU und RAM kaufen müssen. Aufgrund meines Nutzungsprofils und der Budgetbeschränkungen denen ich unterliege werde ich hier wohl den AMD R5 2600 mit 16GB B-Die RAM kaufen. Den Kühler behalte ich, da er aktuell den FX-8320 bereits zufriedenstellend kühl hält und auch nicht zu laut ist. Die Dämmung des neuen Gehäuses macht das sicher nicht schlimmer. Das Frontpanel, das optische Laufwerk, die Soundkarte, sämtliche Festplatten, die Lüftersteuerung, der Wechselschacht und ein paar der Lüfter werden im Fall der Fälle dann mit ins neue Gehäuse umziehen.

CPU und Mainboard würden im PC meiner Eltern weiterleben und deren Sempron 140 (Kern freigeschaltet und damit de facto ein Athlon X2) ersetzen. Idealerweise transplantiere ich da direkt auch deren Komponenten in mein aktuelles Gehäuse. Dasselbe gilt für das Netzteil, welches das dort verbaute laute Noname-NT ersetzen könnte. Der 24" BenQ Monitor würde den dortigen 20"-Bildschirm von AOC ersetzen. Die Grafikkarte würde ich, nachdem ich sie schon fast geschenkt bekam an einen Kollegen weiterverschenken der es ebenfalls nicht so dicke hat. Im PC meiner Eltern werkelt schon meine alte passive AMD HD6850, entsprechend sind sie gut versorgt.
So gibt es für fast alle Teile eine Anschlussverwendung und nichts wird weggeworfen, außer vielleicht dem uralten grauen Miditower meiner Eltern. Selbiges Gehäuse war mal mein allererster Rechner und ist nun sicherlich mit allem Drum und Dran 20 Jahre alt. Aber vielleicht findet sich auch dafür auf dem Wertstoffhof ein Liebhaber.

Also, meine Wahl sieht kombiniert so aus:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX Vega 64 Air Boost 8G OC (27 Punkte)

Gesamt: 78 Punkte von 85 (7 Punkte übrig)

Zusätzlich würde gekauft:
AMD Ryzen R5 2600 für ca. 150 EUR
16GB G.Skill Flare X oder Trident Z mit 3200 MHz für ca. 200 EUR

Anhang: Das gute Stück wie es aktuell läuft und vor sich hin existiert.


----------



## weeman22 (9. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Da ich zurzeit sowieso gerade dabei bin mir einen neuen PC zu erstellen, passt dieses Gewinnspiel hervorragend 😊. Meine Aktuelle PC Config sieht etwas bescheiden aus. Und besteht lediglich auch einem Gehäuse, einem Netzteil sowie SSD und HDD, Monitor, Maus und Tastatur.

Gehäuse:         Corsair Carbide 400C
Netzteil:          Corsair Vengeance 650M
SSD:               Samsung 960 EVO NVME SSD mit 250GB
HDD:              Seagate Desktop HDD mit 1TB
Monitor:          Acer KA241               
Maus:              Logitech G500           
Tastatur:          Logitech G105


Für diese Komponenten würde ich mich entscheiden.


_AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 78 Punkte von 85 (7 Punkte übrig)_

Und folgende Komponenten würde ich mir noch dazu kaufen um meinen Wunsch PC fertigzustellen:

CPU:               AMD Ryzen 5 2600X
RAM:             16GB Kit von G.Skill (Trident Z RGB mit 3200 und CL16)


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Viel Glück an alle!


----------



## KotterFX (9. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Moin Moin zusammen,

erst einmal freue ich mich, dass es dieses Jahr wieder die Chance gibt, seinen PC "gepimt" zu bekommen. Die Aktion ist ja jedes Jahr - welch ein Wunder - sehr beliebt.  

Kurz zu meinem jetzigen System:
Verbaut sind ein Asrock X370 Killer SLI mit einem R7 1700 (gekühlt durch einen Thermalright True Spirit 140mm). Dazu gesellen sich 16Gb Corsair Vengeance RAM. Als Pixelbeschleuniger dient  eine RX480 8G. Das Netzteil ist von Corsair mit 750W, für die jetzige Konfiguration ist das total op, allerdings ist das schon der erste Schritt für eine Vega, die ich mir zu Weihnachten gönnen wollte. Alles wird durch ein Define R6 TG gehütet und beschützt. Der Speicher setzt sich aus Kingston SSD sowie HDDs von WD & Seagate zusammen.


Mein Wunschzettel:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX Vega 64 Air Boost 8G OC (27 Punkte)

Gesamt: 65 Punkte von 85 (20 Punkte übrig)


Erläuterung:

Das X470 Mainboard von MSI habe ich ausgewählt, da ich gerne die nächsten Ryzen Generationen mitnehmen möchte. Diese würden zwar auch auf dem Asrock X370 Board laufen, allerdings würden neuere Ryzen besser mit dem X470 Chipsatz harmonieren als mit dem X370, es sieht dann auch noch ein bisschen geiler aus als das Asrock.  
Außerdem habe ich mich für den Dark Rock Pro 4 entschieden, da dieser noch besser performt als der Thermalright True Spirit 140, wodurch ich den R7 1700 dauerhaft mit 1,4V bei 4Ghz betreiben würde. 
Die Silent Wings 3 sind einfach mit die geilsten Lüfter wo gibt und für mich als "Leise-Fetischist" erste Wahl. Da ich schon einen besitze, weiß ich was das Ding leistet und würde gerne die restlichen Standart-Gehäuse-Lüfter komplett durch diese austauschen, bisher waren sie mir bis jetzt dann doch zu teuer.
Exakt die Kombi aus Grafikkarte und Monitor plane ich mir zuzulegen nach dem Abschluss meiner Ausbildung im Januar. Momentan verwende ich zwei Full HD Monitore von Acer. Der Monitor ist, meiner Meinung nach, der Sweet-Spot für 1440p Freesync Gaming. Auch wenn die Vega 64 mit ihrem DHE Kühler eher lauter ist, würde ich erst einmal schauen WIE laut das ganze ist, ansonsten gibt es wenigstens Grund zu basteln und dann kommt ein Morpheus II rauf.  

Schönen Abend noch und Grüße aus dem hohen Norden. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerStilleLeser (9. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebes PCGH-Team, liebe Leser,

dies ist erst das zweite Mal überhaupt, dass ich an einem Gewinnspiel teilnehme und das auch eher aus der Not heraus. 

Ich hole einmal ein bisschen aus:
Meine treue Asus GTX 970 STRIX OC verabschiedete sich kurz nachdem ich mir einen G-Sync Monitor gegönnt habe, für den ich immer mal wieder Geld zur Seite gelegt habe. Ich kam also bisher knapp einen Monat in den Genuss, Spiele ausnahmsweise einmal flüssig erleben zu dürfen. Daraufhin haderte ich lange mit mir, ob ich wirklich viel Geld für eine RTX 2080 Ti in die Hand nehmen soll, oder mich lieber nach einer gebrauchten GTX 1080 Ti umschauen soll. Ich entschied mich für die RTX, da ich nur sehr selten einmal aufrüste und meine Hardware in der Regel so lange verwende, bis wirklich zwingend Ersatz her muss. .. Knapp 1300 € sind allerdings eine immense Summe Geld für mich und so entschied  ich mich, noch einmal darüber zu schlafen, denn zum Surfen reicht ja auch erst einmal meine alte GTX 560 Ti, welche in meiner Hardware-Ersatz-Kiste vor sich hinvegetiert. Vier Tage später, so nahm ich mir vor, sollte dann doch die Bestellung erfolgen. … Allerdings habe ich die Rechnung ohne meine Frau gemacht, die mir am Abend vorher eine kleine Kiste übereichte. Was fand ich in dieser? Richtig, ein paar kleine Söckchen sowie ein Ultraschallbild. Unser Erstes Kind steht also vor der Türe und die Freude ist riesengroß. Aus diesem Grund und in Anbetracht der nun anstehenden Anschaffungen für das Baby folgte die logische Konsequenz: Es wird doch eine gebrauchte GTX 1080 Ti. Denn mir war klar, dass dies die letzte Aufrüstung für eine lange Zeit bedeutete. Also habe ich tagelang ebay sowie ebay-kleinanzeigen durch gestöbert. Nach langem hin und her fand ich eine schicke Aorus 1080 Ti. Der Verkäufer machte einen seriösen und netten Eindruck. Die Zahlung wurde getätigt, die Karte kam nur wenige Tage später hier bei uns an. .. Leider weder mit Rechnung, noch mit irgendeiner Funktion… DOA! Nun meldet sich der Verkäufer logischerweise nicht mehr und ich habe mittlerweile die Hoffnung aufgegeben. Das hat man nun davon, wenn man gutmütig und der Menschheit gegenüber wohlgesonnen eingestellt ist. Ich habe daraus gelernt und werde nie wieder irgendetwas von privaten Verkäufern kaufen. Das Geld ist weg und ich habe mir den Monitor, auf den ich gespart habe, praktisch umsonst gekauft.

Ich bin nicht auf Mitleid oder Spenden aus, wollte nur kurz meine Situation schildern.

Aus den genannten Gründen habe ich mich für folgende Komponenten entschieden:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 84 Punkte von 85 (1 Punkte übrig)

Aktuell in meinem Rechner:
Fractal R5 PCGH-Edition
EVGA GTX 560 Ti FPB
ASUS ROG PG279Q
Gigabyte Z170X-Gaming 7
Intel Core i7-6700K
Corsair H110iGTX
16GB G.Skill Ripjaws V 3200MHz CL-16
Samsung SSD 850 EVO 500GB

Bzgl. der gewählten Komponenten:
Die Grafikkarte sowie die Lüfter würden in meinem PC ein Zuhause finden,
das Mainboard, der CPU-Kühler und der Monitor wären eine Überraschung für meine Frau und würden sehr gut zu ihrem Ryzen 5 1600 passen.

Ich wünsche allen Lesern einen schönen Abend!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## napster21 (9. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Guten Tag.
Bin einer der stillen Mitleser hier, aber das Gewinnspiel verleitet mich dann auch mal einen Kommentar zu hinterlassen.
Da schon seit etwas längerer Zeit der Gedanke für ein neues System im Raum steht, dacht ich mir, wieso nicht daran teilnehmen.
Man(n) hat ja nichts zu verlieren 

Mein derzeitiges System ist aus dem Jahre Schnee  und war ein Fertigrechner --> Acer Aspire M3400, Phenom II X6 1055T, 6GB RAM, 1TB HDD | Preisvergleich geizhals.eu EU
CPU: AMD Phenom 2 X6 1055T
RAM: 6GB DDR3 1333MHz (3x2GB)
Grafikkarte: AMD HD5570 (es war bis vor einiger Zeit eine Asus r9 270x verbaut, die aber das zeitliche gesegnet hat)
Kühler: AMD
Mainboard: AMD µATX
Netzeil: BeQuiet Dark Power P10 650w
Gehäuse: Acer
Monitor: BenQ 24'' FHD 60Hz


Ausgesucht hab ich mir folgende Teile:
AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX Vega 64 Air Boost 8G OC (27 Punkte)

Gesamt: 70 Punkte von 85 (15 Punkte übrig)

Der PC hat damals gute Dienste geleistet, doch schnell wurde mir bewusst das für dauerhaften Spielspaß die Grafikkarte nicht reicht.
Zuerst wurde eine HD5770 nachgerüstet, die es dann für 2 Jahre getan hat, danach kam eine R9 270X samt BeQuiet Dark Power P10 650w Netzteil rein.
Das hat bis vor kurzer Zeit auch noch mit Low Settings soweit funktioniert, bis zu dem Tag als diese sich verabschiedet hat, somit ist wieder die HD5570 drin damit die Bildausgabe doch noch vorhanden ist.

Mit den ausgesuchten Teilen erhoffe ich mir wieder eine schöne Grafik in annehmbaren FPS zu sehen.
Nachdem das Gehäuse von diesem Fertigteil nicht das schönste, geschweige den praktischste ist, hab ich mir eben das Dark Base 700 ausgesucht, da dort die Möglichkeiten zum auf/nachrüsten von Teilen erheblich einfacher ist. Kühlungstechnisch ist es auch Lichtjahre vorraus.
CPU seitig würde ein Ryzen 2700(X) seinen weg aufs Mainboard  finden, der dann gut gekühlt mit dem Dark Rock Pro 4 im Gehäuse verweilt.
Die AMD Vega Karten faszinieren mich schon länger und mit dem 144Hz Monitor + Freesync könnte das schon ansehbarer sein, als auf einem alten 24'' FHD Monitor mit 60Hz


----------



## fritz37 (9. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Da ich aufrüsten muss da mein jetzieger PC nur noch das macht was er will habe ich mir gedacht es mal zu probieren momentan spackt er voll ab er erkennt zeitweise den Arbeits speicher nicht mehr an dann findet das mabo keine CPU usw

Meine jetziege konfig:

CPU I5 4590

Corsai Hydro H 110 I

16 Gig G skill Rinjaps

2X Asus RX 480 Strix OC

Asus Maximus 7 Hero

128 GB SSD

2 TB HDD

800 Watt NT 

wenn ich gewinnen würde dann fällt mir eine schwere last vom herzen denn wenn ich mir die teile kaufen müsste bräuchte ich warscheinlich 2 Jahre um mir das Geld zu sparen .Diese Komponenten würde ich nehmen:
AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 84 Punkte von 85 (1 Punkte übrig)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


den rest wie cpu und Ram würde ich mir dazu kaufen das geht gerade so

hier noch ein bild von meinen schrott Haufen;


----------



## Gretzzy (9. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Guten Tag,

ich finde die Aktion voll Super. Die Teilnahmebedingungen habe ich mir natürlich durchgelesen
Für meine aktuelle Konfiguration wurde ich vor ein paar Jahren bereits hier im Forum super beraten und dabei kam folgendes raus:


Der PC hat mir jetzt mehrere Jahre treue Dienste geleistet, doch man merkt, dass es langsam Zeit für neuere Hardware wird. Ich wollte eh schon seit einiger Zeit upgraden, doch mit den aktuellen Preisen bei GPU's etc. lässt das mein Geldbeutel aktuell leider nicht zu.

Mein aktuelles Setup:
Mainboard: Gigabyte B85M-HD3
CPU-Kühler: Cooler Master Hyper TX3 EVO (würde dann upgegradet werden)
Netzteil: Gaming 750W
GPU: MSI GTX 960 4GB OC +145 MHz Core +450 Memory
CPU: Intel i3 4170 3.7Ghz (würde dann upgegradet werden)
RAM: 8 GB Crucial Ballistix 1600Mhz (würde dann upgegradet werden)
Gehäuse: NZXT H440 Orange Edition
HDD: 1TB Seagate
SSD: 240GB Samsung 
Monitor: BenQ RL2455 24 Zoll, Asus VH196 19 Zoll

Der PC hat mir jetzt mehrere Jahre treue Dienste geleistet, doch man merkt, dass es langsam Zeit für neuere Hardware wird. Ich wollte eh schon seit einiger Zeit upgraden, doch das lässt mein Geldbeutel aktuell leider nicht zu.

Wunschsetup:
AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10 600 Watt CM (5 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 84 Punkte von 85 (1 Punkte übrig)

Wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Glück.


----------



## Goser (9. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebes PCGH-Team,
mein jetziges Rechner stammt aus den Jahr 2013. Leider ist die Hardware inzwischen doch etwas veraltet und aktuelle Titel kann ich oft nur auf Medium Details oder noch  weniger flüssig Spielen.
Ich habe dann vor zwei Jahren meine HD7850 gegen eine RX580 getauscht. Diese hat dem System damals dann noch einen ordentlichen boost gegeben, aber so wirklich zufrieden bin ich nicht mehr mit der Performance.
Vor allem die CPU scheint oft an ihre Grenzen zu kommen. Ebenso ist mein 24 Zoll Monitor doch recht kleinund hat leider nur eine eher mäßigen Bildqualität. 

Ich wünsche mir ein aktuelles Intel System mit der RX Vega. Die Performance würde ich dann bei aktuellen Spielen in vollen Zügen, mit dem iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 in WQHD sowie 144HZ, aus eurem Pimp my PC 2018 Gewinnspiel, genießen 

Ich selbst beschäftige mich gerne und viel mit PC Hardware, auch wenn das eigene Budget nicht für die neuste Technik reicht. 
Gaming ist meine große Leidenschaft.

Mein Rechner:
Intel Core i5 3470 4x3.20GHz So1155  Ivy Bridge
Gigabyte GA-Z77M-D3H Z77 Sockel 1155 mATX DDR3
ASUS Radeon RX580 Strix 8GB 
Monitor AOC E2460SH
Ballistix Elite 16GB DDR3 RAM
Plextor M5S 128GB 2.5" SATA 6Gb/s MLC synchron (25nm)
WD Caviar Blue 1000GB SATA 6Gb/s 7200rpm 64MB
be quiet Straight Power E9 450W ATX 2.3 80+ Gold
Gehäuse Define R4 

Wünschen würde ich mir folgende Kombination:
Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX Vega 64 Air Boost 8G OC (27 Punkte)

Gesamt: 69 Punkte von 85 (16 Punkte übrig)

Ich würde dann noch eine passende Intel CPU und DDR 4 RAM dazu kaufen und den PC selber verbauen.
Da ich noch Windows 7 auf der Plextor 128GB SSD nutze, würde ich diese dann bei dem Umstieg von Windows 7 auf Windows 10 gegen eine größere Samsung SSD tauschen.

Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Glück.
Es grüßt ein treuer PC Games Hardware(Zeitschriften Abo) Leser

Oliver


----------



## baulebademeister (9. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebes PCGH-Team,
hiermit bewerbe ich mich mit meinem PC bei eurer Aktion „Pimp my PC 2018“. Als leidenschaftlicher Spieler der Anno-Serie sowie Cities Skylines wird meine betagte Grafik langsam aber sicher zu langsam. Für Anno 1800 wird es wohl äußert knapp. 

Hier meine aktuelle Hardware:

Gehäuse:			         Thermaltake Urban S31
Gehäuselüfter:		  2x 120mm Thermaltake
Mainboard:		         Gigabyte H87-HD3
Prozessor:		         Intel Core i7 4770 (non K)
Prozessorlüfter:	         Alpenföhn Broken passiv
Arbeitsspeicher:	         2x4GB DRR3 1600 Corsair Single-Channel
Grafikkarte:		         MSI N770GTX Gaming OC 2GB
Netzteil:		                750 Watt (no name)
Festplatten:	                120GB SSD Kingston, 500GB HDD WD, 2TB HDD Toshiba
Monitor: 		                LG Ultrawide 21:9 (2560x1080)

Meine Punktevergabe ist wie folgt:

Monitor:		               bleibt 
Netzteil:		               Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt		- 8 Punkte
CPU-Kühler:		        Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4			                      - 4 Punkte
Lüfter-Set:		        3x Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PVM 120mm	- 3 Punkte
Gehäuse:		                bleibt
Intel-Mainboard:        MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC		       - 10 Punkte
Nvidia-Grafikkarte:	 MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio		- 60 Punkte

Gesamtsumme:								                                                   85 Punkte

Zusätzlich wird von mir das System um zwei weitere Komponenten geändert, da CPU sowie Arbeitsspeicher in der Zusammenstellung nicht mehr passen.

CPU:			              Intel Core i7 8700K oder Intel Core i7 8086K je nach Liefersituation
Arbeitsspeicher:	       G.Skill 16GB DDR4-3600 (2x8GB)

Viele Grüße Paul


----------



## Galumar (9. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hi liebes PCGH Team,

habe von einem Freund gestern das erste mal von dieser Aktion gehört und mir gedacht.... hey da mach ich auch mal mit.

Meine aktuelle Hardware:

Gehäuse: A+ mit 2 fetten 300 mm Lüftern
Gehäuselüfter: zusätzlich noch 2x 120mm 
Mainboard: Gigabyte Z97X-UD3H-CF
Prozessor: Intel Core i7 4790K "Übertaktungsmonster "
Prozessorlüfter: BeQuiet Dark Rock 4
Arbeitsspeicher: 2 x G.Skill 8 GB RAM 2400MHZ
Grafikkarte: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080
Netzteil: 1000 W Xilence
Festplatten: 1x Samsung 850 pr0 512 GB, 1x Kingston SA1000 240 GB M.2, 2x 1000 GB HDD WD
Monitor: BenQ XL2420T 120Hz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wunsch:

Intel-Mainboard: MSI B360 Gaming Plus (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock Slim (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)


Da ich ungern den Tower und die CPU ( momentan) wechsle fällt meine Wahl im schwerpunkt auf de Grafikkarte, 
an 2. Stelle kommt der Monitor, die gehäuselüfter werden meine veralteten 120 mm Lüfter ersetzen.


Liebe Grüße Andreas


----------



## Sutekh (10. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGHardware Team.

Jeder kann Gewinnen nur eben nicht alle 
Aber, dass man die Chance hat ist schon eine feine Sache und gerne ergreife ich diese.


Das derzeitige Arbeitstier sieht wie folgt aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



CPU:         AMD Phenom II X4 965 @ 3,8 Ghz
Ram:         2x 4GB Corsair Vengeance DDR3 1600
Grafikkarte: HIS Radeon R9 270X IceQ 
Netzteil:    Seasonic SS-650HT 
Gehäuse:     Thermaltake Swing RS
Mainboard:   ASRock M3A770DE
Monitor:     BenQ G2420HDBL 24"
Kühler: Ich bin mir nicht mehr Sicher aber denke, dass der Kühler von Scythe ist. Mitlerweile hatte der original Lüfter seinen Geist aufgegeben und musste ausgetauscht werden.

Es läuft.
Zum Zocken geht es auch noch einigermaßen, dank 1920x1080.
Es Rendert auch in C4D, doch ist halt etwas mehr Geduld gefragt.

Allerdings wäre stärkere Hardware natürlich was feines.
Nur leider war mir dies aus finanziellen Gründen bisher nicht möglich, bis auf der Versuch.
Dazu unten mehr.

Meine Wunschkombination sähe wie folgt aus:


AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX Vega 64 Air Boost 8G OC (27 Punkte)

Gesamt: 65 Punkte von 85 (20 Punkte übrig)

Das Gehäuse, sowie das 650 Watt Netzteil von Seasonic ließe sich weiter verwenden.
Der iiyama Monitor wäre für Bildbearbeitung, Computergrafik und zum Zocken natürlich ein Traum.
Wegen Freesync habe ich mich, passend zum Monitor, für die AMD Vega 64  entschieden.
Klar ist die 2080Ti in Benchmarks schneller aber mal ehrlich, die Vega vernascht meine R9 270x auch zum Frühstück 

Nun zu den eigenen Bestrebungen des Aufrüstens:

Ich hatte mich entschieden, mir Stück für Stück Hardware Komponenten zu kaufen.
Ich fing mit Ram und einer M.2 SSD an, da ich mir dachte: die Preise scheinen hoch zu bleiben,wenn du da günstig an was kommst, fährst du gut.
Die anderen Komponenten werden in der Zeit vermutlich eh günstiger.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Somit warten hier ein 16GB (2x8) Kit Patriot Viper 2800Mhz DDR4 und eine Samsung Evo 850 250GB M.2 SSD auf ihren Einsatz.
Das ist nun schon wieder ein 3/4 Jahr her und seit dem war es mir nicht vergönnt, weitere Komponenten zu Erstehen.

Mit dem Gewinn der ausgewählten Komponenten, würde nur eine Ryzen CPU fehlen und ich wäre auch in 2018 angekommen 

Daher:  Danke für die Chance und denkt an genügend Kaffeevorrat beim durcharbeiten der ganzen Bewerbungen


----------



## Koroschi (10. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo legendäres PCGH Team,  

 3 Jahre habe ich jetzt schon gespart, damit ich meinem PC endlich dieses Jahr ein Upgrade verpassen kann. Seit Juli hat meine geliebte Grafikkarte den Geist aufgegeben und ich konnte mich zeitlich noch nicht um meinen PC kümmern. Aber die Hardwarekomponenten habe ich schon im Kopf und würde die mit dem Gewinnspiel gerne kombinieren.


 Meine aktuelle Hardware:  

 CPU:                                  Intel Core i7-970
  CPU-Kühler:         Corsair Cooling Hydro Series H70
 Motherboard:        Asus P6T Deluxe V2
 Arbeitsspeicher:    12GB Corsair XMS3
 Grafikkarte:         Zotac GeForce GTX 580 AMP²! Edition 3GB defekt)
 Netzteil:         ATX 625W ENERMAX Pro82+  
 Soundkarte:         Auzentech X-Fi Forte 7.1
Gehäuse:         NZXT Phantom Big-Tower
 Gehäuselüfter:     jede Menge unterschiedliche Lüfter
  Monitor:         BenQ XL2410T
 Festplatten: 
        2x SAMSUNG HD154UI ATA Device 1,5TB
                     1x SAMSUNG SSD 830 Series ATA Device 512GB
                     1x WDC WD20EARS-00MVWB0 SCSI Disk Device 2TB
                            2x SAMSUNG HD103UJ 1TB




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Meine Auswahl bei Pimp my PC 2018:

 AMD-Mainboard:     MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Netzteil:         be quiet! Pure Power 10 600 Watt CM (5 Punkte)
Gehäuse:         be quiet! Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
Monitor:         iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte:     MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt:         84 Punkte von 85 (1 Punkt übrig)


 Und hier ist noch meine Hardwareauswahl die ich mir noch dazukaufen würde und größtenteils schon geplant war anzuschaffen:

 CPU:             AMD Ryzen 5 2600X
  CPU-Kühler:         Noctua NH-D15 SE-AM4
  Arbeitsspeicher:    G.Skill Flare X schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB
  Festplatten:         
1x Samsung SSD 860 EVO 1TB
                      1x Corsair Force Series MP300 240GB für Windows und Linux evtl.  

 Mein Gehäuse wollte ich eigentlich behalten, ist aber doch schon etwas angestaubt und hatte auch nicht die höchste Priorität beim Hardwareupgrade. Das be quiet! Dark Base 700 nehme ich dann doch gerne mit 


 Viele Grüße und vielen Dank für das tolle Gewinnspiel^^

 Christoph


----------



## Killswitch2008 (10. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Moin moin,
mein aktueller PC sieht so aus
Prozessor: Intel Core i7 4770K @4,3Ghz
MainBoard: Asus Z87-PRO C2
RAM: Team Group Inc. 16GB, bestehend als jeweils 4 GB Modulen mit 2400Mhz
Grafikkarte: EVGA 560 Ti mit EKL Peter und 2 Be Quiet! Silent Wings 2 140mmq 660-1000rpm für minimale Lautstärke und dennoch gute Temperaturen Wie ihr sehen könnt...leider sehr praxisorientiert 2x 140mm Lüfter sind da leider nicht vorgesehen. Gestützt wird der hinter Lüfter per zusätzlichem Stift vom Boden aus. Dazu kann ich nur sagen es läuft, aber ansehen sollte man sich das lieber nicht, deswegen ist meine Seite gerade erstmal noch geschlossen
Soundkarte: Creative Soundblaster ZxR
Netzteil: Sea Sonic Platinum Series Fanless 460 Watt
Gehäuse: Verpackt ist alles im Fractal Design Define XL R2 (wurde aber noch deutlich weiter selbst gedämmt für minimale Lautstärke)
Monitor: Fujitsu P Line P27T-7 LED mit 2560*1440 Pixeln....tja da laufen Spiele leider wirklich nur noch auf ordentlich niedrigen Details.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce GTX 1070 Ti Gaming 8G (21 Punkte)


Gesamt: 68 Punkte von 85 (17 Punkte übrig)
Dies wäre meine Wunschkonfiguration.

Ich würde gerne erklären, wie ich dazu kam. Ich würde gerne auf AMD wechseln, weil sie es im Moment wirklich verdient haben aufzuholen und sehr gute Technik geliefert haben. Im Gegensatz zu Intel, welche sich auf ihrer Vormachtstellung ausgeruht haben. Dafür würde ich mir dann auch noch eine neue CPU kaufen.
Den Dark Rock Pro soll es sein, da mich das letzte Quäntchen leiser immer reizt
Das Gehäuse ist einfach genial und war ein muss für mich.
Mein Fujitsu Monitor lebt zwar noch, jedoch geht er manchmal nicht mehr an und ich würde ihn daher gerne ersetzen.
Nvidia ist bei den Grafikkarten einfach aktuell führend und könnte endlich meine 560 Ti beerben, damit ich auch mal wieder richtig zocken kann. Von der aktuellen Generation nehme ich aber Abstand, da ich das Gefühl bekomme, dass Nvidia gerade eine Schiene wie Intel fährt und einfach etwas einführt um die Preise hoch zu halten.


----------



## lfastdhard (10. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH - Team.

Als treuer Leser eurer Printausgabe, will ich mich dieses Jahr auch bei eurer Pimp my PC 2018 Aktion bewerben.

Mein momentaner PC ist schon Elektroniksteinzeit....ganz so schnell altere ich nicht aber etwas mehr als ein halbes Jahrhundert hab ich auch schon auf dem Buckel. 

Momentan sind bei mir Verbaut :
Mainboard :  Gigabyte GA-P35 DS4
CPU :                Intel Core2Quad 9550
RAM :               Corsair 4x2GB DDR2-800
Grafikkarte : Gigabyte GTX 460 1GB
Netzteil :         Be quiet! PS470W S1.3
HDD : 2x1TB, 1x2TB, 1x160GB
Monitor :        Samsung SyncMaster P2270
Gehäuse :       Chieftech Mesh
Gehäuselüfter 2x80mm, 1x120mm

Falls mein PC zu den Auserwählten gehören sollte, worüber ich mich natürlich riesig freuen würde, dann wären dies meine Wunschkomponenten :

Mainboard-AMD :       MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Netzteil :                          Be quiet! Pure Power 10 600Watt CM (5 Punkte)
Gehäuse :                         Be quiet! Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
Monitor :                          iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Grafikkarte-Nvidia :    MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt : 84 von 85 Punkte (1 Punkt übrig)

Folgende Komponenten würde ich dann als Ergänzung dazu Kaufen :

CPU :   AMD Ryzen 2600X
RAM :  16 GB ( 2x8GB ) für das Model hab ich mich noch nicht festgelegt, da ich dual-ranked Module verbauen möchte wird die Wahl vermutlich auf Crucial fallen.
CPU Kühler : EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 3
SSD : Samsung EVO 860 500GB




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## E-WoK (10. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebes PCGH Team,

ich brauche eure Hilfe. Da ich ein großer Fan von vielen Pixeln in Spielen bin, wende ich mich voller Hoffnung an euch und eure Sponsoren MSI, be quiet! und iiyama. Seit einigen Jahren schon daddel ich auf einem FullHD Monitor von Samsung. Dies ist nun vorbei!

Daher ist die Auswahl meiner Wunschkomponenten auch nicht schwer: Ein neuer Bildschirm, eine neue Graka und ein neuer Unterbau in Form von Mainboard und CPU müssen her. 
Ich fange mal mit dem Unterbau an. Aktuell werkelt bei mir ein 6600k mit 4c/4t. Laut eurem CPU-Leistungsindex (welcher den 6600k nicht mal mehr auflistet) käme ein Ryzen 5 2400g meinem i5 am nächsten. Daher ist meine erste Wahl das *MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon*. Dieses wird dann mit einem Ryzen 7 2700x bestückt und von einem *be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4* gekühlt.  Ich habe mir vor Jahren den Dark Rock Pro 3 gekauft und bin damit wirklich sehr zufgrieden. Den aktuell verwendeten DDR4 Ram kann ich direkt weiter nutzen. Damit ich nun in den Genuss von mehr Pixeln komme habe ich mich für die *MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC* als Grafikkarte und den *iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1* als neuen Monitor entschieden. Wie gut Freesync mit einer Nvidia Karte funktioniert, werde ich natürlich direkt testen. Seit dem letzten Pimp my PC Gewinnspiel ist einiges an und in meinem PC passiert. Mein Netzteil war einfach unerträglich laut und mein Gehäuse stammte auch noch aus einer anderen (Design)Zeit. Daher habe ich diese im Laufe des Jahres ausgetauscht. Daher fällt meine letzte Wahl auf ein Lüfter-Set bestehend aus *be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (1 × 120 und 2 × 140 mm)*. Alle Komponenten würde ich gerne selber einbauen und dabei entsprechend dokumentieren.


*So please PCGH-Team, Pimp my PC*​

Zusammenfassung:


> AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
> CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
> Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
> Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
> ...




Zum Schluss noch eine Liste meines Systems und einem Bild des geöffneten Gehäuses.


Betriebssystem
Windows 10 pro
Motherboard und CPU
Motherboard: Asus Maximus VIII Ranger
CPU: Intel Core i5-6600K, 4500 MHz (45 x 100)
Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3
Arbeitsspeicher: 16313 MB
Anzeige
Grafikkarte: Nvidia Geforce GTX 1070
Monitor: Samsung SyncMaster S27B350
Datenträger
Festplatte: Crucial_CT512MX100SSD1 (476 GB)
Festplatte: Samsung 960 EVO M.2 SSD - 500GB [PCIe 3.0 NVMe]
Netzteil
be quiet! DARK POWER PRO 11 - 550W
Gehäuse
Fractal Design Meshify C
Lüfter: 2x be quiet! Silent Wings 2 - Lüfter, 140 mm
Lüfter: 1x be quiet! Silent Wings 2 - Lüfter, 120 mm




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NoHom3 (10. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

Nachdem mein PC doch schon ziemlich in die Jahre gekommen ist wird es zeit für was aktuelles,.

Zur Zeit besteht mein PC aus folgenden Komponenten:

Mainboard: DFI Lanparty  DK P45 
CPU: Core2Quad 9450
Ram: G.Skill  DDR-1066 4x2GB
Grafikarte: MSI GTX 970 Gaming4G
Netzteil: Enermax Revolution XT 630W
Monitor: Samsung SyncMaster226BW
Gehäuse: ist sehr alt 

Mein Wunsch wäre:

Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)

CPU würde ich mir entweder den I7-8700K oder den 8086K holen. Dazu 16GB Ram und ein neues Gehäuse.

Noch ein paar Erklärungen zu meinem außergewöhnlichen kühl System, da mir Northbridge zu Warm wurde, wird diese bei mir durch den Luftstrom des CPU Kühlers mit gekühlt. Sieht komisch aus funktioniert aber super!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -chris_ (10. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Gude,

zunächst einmal dickes Lob, dass ihr es geschafft habt, die Aktion "Pimp my PC" auch dieses Jahr wieder auf die Beine zu stellen!
Als ich die News gelesen habe, musste ich in Anbetracht der zur Verfügung stehenden Hardware nicht lange überlegen, ob ich bei der Aktion mitmache oder nicht, schließlich hat vmtl. jeder schonmal mit der ein oder anderen dargebotenen Komponente geliebäugelt.


*Mein derzeitiger PC:*



Mobo:                                 _Biostar Racing B360 GT5S_ 
CPU:                                       _Intel Core i3-8100_ 
RAM:                                      _Adata XPG 2x 8GB DDR4, 2666MHz_ 
Graka:                                  _Zotac GeForce GTX 1060 AMP! Edition 3GB_ 
 

Laufwerke:              _T-Force Delta RGB SSD__ 250GB, 500GB     HDD, DVD Laufwerk_ 
CPU-Kühler:      _Thermalright     LeGrandMacho + EKL Alpenföhn Wingboost2_ 
PSU:                                         _Xilence Performance X     650W_ 
Gehäuse:           _Corsair Carbide Clear 600C_ 
 

*Aufrüstwunsch:*

Intel-Mainboard:              MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set:                           be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil:                               be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Monitor:                               iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte:        MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 83 Punkte von 85 (2 Punkte übrig)



*Erläuterungen:*

Im Vergleich zum vorherigen Jahr hat sich bei meinem System einiges geändert, da ich sukzessive einzelne Komponenten erneuert habe. 

Leider musste ich bei der Grafikkarte auf die GTX 1060 mit nur 3GB Grafikspeicher zurückgreifen, da zum Kaufzeitpunkt der Aufpreis zu Grakas mit mehr Grafikspeicher in keinem Verhältnis zum Leistungsplus stand. (Zuvor war eine Radeon HD 5770 verbaut, diese war zum einen aus Performance Gründen nicht mehr tragbar, zum anderen zeigte sie z.T. bei neueren Games nur ein schwarzes Bild an.)
Deswegen habe ich beim Aufrüstpfad meinen Fokus auf die Graka gelegt, weshalb ich die "MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC" gewählt habe.

Bezüglich des Mainboards habe ich das "MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC" ausgewählt, weil ich mit diesem die Möglichkeit habe, bei einem späteren CPU Upgrade vom i3-8100 auf eine "K-CPU"
die CPU zu übertakten. Dies wäre mit meinem B360 Mobo nicht möglich. Ferner besitzt das MSI Board einen 5V RGB LED Anschluss, sodass ich endlich die RGB Beleuchtung meiner SSD aktivieren könnte, bei meinem jetzigen Board fehlt mir da der passende Anschluss.

Da meine jetzige CPU Kühlung gut und leise kühlt, entschied ich mich für das "be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt" , u.a.  deswegen, da es vollmodular ist und einen sehr leisen Lüfter hat.

Mit dem derzeitigen Gehäuse bin ich zufrieden, lediglich die Gehäuselüfter könnten einen Ticken leiser sein, aus diesem Grund finden sich die "be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM" in meinem Aufrüstpfad wieder.

Last but not least der Monitor:  Momentan verwende ich einen 23" FullHD Bildschirm, welcher bei meinem derzeitigem System auch ausreicht.
Allerdings soll die RTX 2080 ihre Grafikpracht ja voll entfalten können, darum wählte ich den  "iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1", welcher mit seiner WQHD Auflösung, 144Hz und 27" den Aufrüstpfad abrundet.


Wer bis zu dieser Stelle meines Beitrags vorgedrungen ist: Vielen Dank fürs Lesen! 

*Fotos:  *     => siehe Anhang


Viel Glück an alle Teilnehmer /-innen der Aktion!


Beste Grüße
Chris


----------



## Zocker_Boy (10. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebe PC Games Hardware Redaktion,

jedes Jahr im Herbst startet ne geile Aktion!
Bei "Pimp my PC" spart man ganz viel Bares,
und das hier gibt vielleicht den Rap dieses Jahres.

Nun ja, meinen PC muss ich erst überholen,
sonst kann ich das hier leider nicht vertonen.
Zum Rendern und Schneiden ist die Mühle zu schwach,
TV, Games und Zocken packt er noch mit Ach und Krach – mit Ach und Krach – mit Ach und Krach.

_Refrain_ Die PC Games Hardware Aufrüst-Aktion
ist der Knaller für eine ganze – eine ganze Saison!
Schraubt das Gehäuse auf, baut neue Teile rein.
Das macht diese Community hier überaus fein!

Der Ivy i5 – er war mal ganz top,
inzwischen mutiert er immer mehr zum Flop.
32 GB DDR4 RAM hab ich schon auf Halde,
ich hoffe ich kann die auch verbauen in Bälde.

6 Jahre hat die Kiste nun schon auf ihrem Buckel 
– ihr ratet schon, beim Zocken gibt´s manches Geruckel
Ich erwarte von Stephan keinen Plattenvertrag,
aber bitte spendiere frische Hardware zum Start in den Tag – Start in den Tag – Start in den Tag.

_Refrain_ Die PC Games Hardware Aufrüst-Aktion
ist der Knaller für eine ganze – eine ganze Saison!
Schraubt das Gehäuse auf, baut neue Teile rein.
Das macht diese Community hier überaus fein!

Hm, da fehlt ja immer noch etwas Firlefanz:
ohne neuen Prozessor läuft so 'n Rechner nicht ganz.
Einen i9 kauf ich zum System halt dazu
gelöst ist das Problem mit der neuen CPU.

Ich hoffe der liebe Stephan diskutiert mit seinem Team
ob die Bewerbung taugt, mit nem guten Jacky und Jim Beam.
Ich bin vom PC-Basteln schon ganz besessen  –
darum hätt ich das Wichtigste jetzt fast vergessen – fast vergessen – fast vergessen 

_Refrain_ Die PC Games Hardware Aufrüst-Aktion
ist der Knaller für eine ganze – eine ganze Saison!
Schraubt das Gehäuse auf, baut neue Teile rein.
Das macht diese Community hier überaus fein!

Mit so nem neuen großen 144 Hertz-Monitor
treffe ich in FIFA 19 viel besser ins Tor.
Deshalb mache ich nun beim Gewinnspiel mit.
Das wird dieses Mal – dieses Mal bestimmt ein Hit.

Hier also nun die Bilder und der Aufrüstpfad
die Grafik wird gut, da dreht man voll am Rad!
Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern nun ganz viel Glück.
Top, die Bewerbung ist raus, jetzt gibt es kein zurück!

_Refrain_ Die PC Games Hardware Aufrüst-Aktion
ist der Knaller für eine ganze – eine ganze Saison!
Schraubt das Gehäuse auf, baut neue Teile rein.
Das macht diese Community hier überaus fein – hier überaus fein – hier überaus fein!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Gewünscht:*
Intel-Mainboard: MSI X299 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock Slim (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 84 Punkte von 85 (1 Punkte übrig)


*Bisher verbaut:*
Intel i5 3570K @4.5 GHz auf Asus P8 Z77-VLX
RAM 16 GB DDR3
Grafik: nvidia Titan 12 GB
Sound: Creative XFi Titanium
Case NZXT Phantom Big Tower
Netzteil: be Quiet Straight Power 11 750W
Monitor: Dell U2515H 2560*1440, 60 Hz


----------



## DonPIZI (10. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hi,
coole Aktion  hier mein aktueller:

CPU: Intel i5 6600K
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-Z170X-UD3
GPU: MSI Armor GTX 1080
RAM: 16GB (2x 8192MB) HyperX FURY  DDR4-2666
Case: Thermaltake Core X5 Tempered Glass Snow Edition
SSD/HDD: Samsung 850 Pro 256GB, Samsung 960 Pro 512GB, WD Blue 1TB
CPU-Kühler: Scythe Mugen 4 PCGH-Edition (mit Enermax Lüftern)
Netzteil: 730 Watt Enermax Revolution XT 
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1


Bester Teil zum aufrüsten ist klar die RTX 2080TI, da die 1080 auf 1440p doch schnell an ihre Grenzen gedrückt wird, wie auch der i5. Der würde so durch einen Intel i7 8700K ersetzt.  Den Rest musste man auswählen, auch wenn ich es nicht benötige. Da ich bereits einen 27" G-Master habe würde der an meine Freundin gehen 

Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)


----------



## Smex (10. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Ein weiteres Jahr geht ins Land, Weihnachten steht vor der Tür und der PC dient als Heizkörper und Freudenspender (Wären da nicht diese Mikroruckler und die Lautstärke).
Aber warte Weihnachten ?! Das ist doch erst in 2 Monaten! Nein die PCGH veranstaltet wieder das Pimp my PC Projekt. 

Und das heißt es besteht wieder die Möglichkeit Aufzurüsten!

Kurz zu meiner Person. Ich bin Auszubildender im IT-Sektor frische 20 Jahre alt und mein PC wird benutzt zum 
-30% Surfen Musik hören etc. 
-20% Für CAD und Solidworks anwendungen sprich 3D Design und 
-10% Als Arbeits-PC um Remote Server etc. zu verwalten.
-25% Full HD Spielen
-15% VR Spielen was zwar funktioniert aber mehr schlecht als recht. 

Aktuell habe ich in meinem PC Verbaut:
Gehäuse: Enthoo Pro M
Mainboard: MSI Z97 SLI Krait
CPU: I5 4670K
Kühler: Be Quiet shadow rock tf2  // Arctiq Liquid Freezer 240 hat sich leider die Pumpe verabschiedet.
RAM: DDR3 8 GB 1600mhz no name
GPU: XFX RX 480 8 GB
PSU: Be Quiet Pure Power 9 600 Watt
HDD: Seagate ST3000DM008 Barracuda 3 TB //Raid 1
HDD: Seagate ST3000DM008 Barracuda 3 TB // Raid 1
HDD: Hitachi HDS721010DLE630 1 TB // Klackert und dient nur noch als Datengrab
SSD: Samsung 840 EVO 120GB
Lüfter:  3x Be Quiet Pure Wings


Ausgewählt zum Aufrüsten habe ich mir:
AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 580 Armor 8G OC (16 Punkte)

Gesamt: 63 Punkte von 85 (22 Punkte übrig)


Da Ich Momentan keinen Platz mehr für HDDs in meinem Gehäuse habe aber mehr speicher Benötige, ist ein Gehäuse Upgrade von Nöten. Hier habe ich mich für das Pro 900 Entschieden da es genügen Platz bietet und Optisch sehr ansprechend ist.
Da Ich viel mit 3D-Angwendungen arbeite, würde ich mit dem MSI X470 gleich auf einen Ryzen 2700 Upgradem und auf 16 ggf 32 GB Ram aufrüsten. Welcher dann natürlich auch gut gekühlt werden soll. Als Grafikkarten Upgrade würde ich die MSI RX 580 nehmen, da ich diese dann im Crossfire mit meiner RX 480 laufen lassen kann. Mit dieser Konstellation sollte dann auch einem Flüssigen 144 HZ Spieleerlebnis auf dem neuen Monitor nichts mehr im Wege stehen


----------



## willi4000 (10. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH Team,

ich möchte gern mein bestehendes System aufrüsten.

Verbaut habe ich folgende Komponenten.

-AMD Ryzen 7 1700X
-Asus Prime X370-Pro
-Vega 64 mit EK-WB Wasserkühler
-16GB Corsair Vengeance RGB DDR4  3466MHz
- Creative Sound Blaster ZXR 
- Intel 600p SSD mit 128 GB
- WD Green 2 TB Datengrab
- CPU und GPU werden durch eine Custom Wasserkühlung gekühlt
- Be quiet Dark Base 900Pro Gehäuse
- Be quiet Straight 800W netzteil

Meine Wunsch Hardware
AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ich würde meine CPU und Mainboard verkaufen und mir einen Ryzen 7 2700X zulegen.

Mit freundlichem Gruß
Willi4000




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kackbandit (10. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH Team und Community,

Momentan verbaut:
-	Acer G276HL Monitor
-	Intel Core i5 6500 4x 3.20GHz So.1151 BOX
-	4GB MSI Radeon R9 380 Gaming 4G Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16
-	Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. B Tower Kühlerr
-	ASRock Z170M Pro4S Intel Z170 So.1151 Dual Channel DDR4 mATX Retail
-     16GB HyperX FURY schwarz Dual Rank DDR4-2400 DIMM CL15 Dual Kit
-     550 Watt Corsair CS Series CS550M Modular 80+ Gold
-    1000GB Seagate Desktop HDD ST1000DM003 32MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA 6Gb/s
-    SanDisk SSD PLUS 240GB Sata III 2,5 Zoll Interne SSD, bis zu 520 MB/Sek
-    Thermaltake Core V21 Micro ATX Tower black 

Die ausgewählten Komponenten wären:
Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ich bewerbe mich, da gameing mein Hobby ist; Außerdem es ja nicht mehr Lange ist Battlefield 5 erscheint und ich in den Genuss der überragenden Grafik sowie Raytracing kommen möchte. 
Leider sind für mein Hobby, ca. 1300€ für eine Grafikkarte doch etwas zu viel des Guten.
Wenn ich hier gewinne, würde ich noch selber einen Intel Core i5 8600K 6x 3.60GHz ausrüsten.
Die restlichen derzeitigen Komponenten würde ich verkaufen.


----------



## G_H (10. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebe Redaktion,
auch ich versuche in diesem Jahr mein Glück hier.

Aktuelle Hardware System:
CPU: AMD FX 8350
CPU-Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Gotthard
Arbeitsspeicher 2x4 GiB G.Skill Sniper DDR3-1866
Mainboard: Asus M5A97 Evo R2.0
Grafikkarte: ATI RV 370 128 MiB (übergangsweise als Ersatz für meine kaputte Asus R9 270 2GiB)
SSHD: 1 TB Geagate Desktop SSHD
DVD-Brenner: Samsung SH-224DB/BEBE
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8 530W
Gehäuse: AeroCool V3X Advance
Bildschirm: Samsung S27C350 27 Zoll Full HD

Letzte Woche fuhr mein PC nach einer Woche Nichtbenutzen nicht mehr in Windows und Linux hoch und zeigte Grafikfehler im UEFI. Nach einigem hin und her probieren stellte sich heraus, dass die Grafikkarte den Geist aufgegeben hatte, leider hat sie auch keine Garantie mehr. Die einzige Grafikkarte, die schnell zur Hand war, ist eine ATI RV 370 mit 128 MiB Speicher – Baujahr 2004! Wie sich jeder denken kann, ist sie zum Spielen absolut untauglich. (Immerhin läuft Anno 1503 noch mit ihr.) Eine neue Grafikkarte muss her! Und während ich am überlegen bin was für eine es werden soll, sehe ich just in diesem Moment von euch diese Aktion.

Mein Wunsch sieht wie folgt aus:
AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 601 Window Silver (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)
Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)

Noch anzuschaffen:
CPU, RAM und externer DVD-Brenner 


Begründung der Auswahl:

Grafikkarte MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC
Die Grafikkarte erfüllt meine Anforderungen voll und ganz, einschließlich der des neuen Monitors mit WQHD-Auflösung. Auch wenn ich prinzipiell AMD bevorzuge, unter anderem wegen besseren Linux treibern, soll es diesmal eine Grafikkarte von Nvidia werde, da ich einige mal mit Programmen zu tun hatte, die nur QUDA-Unterstützung boten, aber eben kein OpenCL. Ebenfalls erscheint mir der Kühlkörper ausreichend groß dimensioniert zu sein, sodass die Grafikkarte relativ kühl und leise sein wird. Diese Grafikleistung ist 4 bis 5 mal so hoch wie die meiner kaputten Grafikkarte – ganz zu schweigen von meiner aktuellen – und wird mir für die nächsten Jahre ausreichend Grafikleistung bieten. 

Netzteil be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt
Rein rechnerisch sollte mein aktuelles Netzteil zwar gerade noch ausreichen (250W gemessen bei CPU-Volllast + 225W TDP der RTX 2080 (+ sonstigem Verbrauch und Verlusten) <530W) allerdings müssen auch Lastspitzen abgefangen werden und Nvidia empfiehlt mindestens ein 650 W Netzteil. 850W sind mehr als genug.

Gehäuse be quiet! Silent Base 601 Window Silver
Da die RTX nicht in mein altes Gehäuse passen wird und dieses ebenfalls keinen guten Luftfluss ermöglicht, ist ein neues Gehäuse ebenfalls notwendig. Es ist  gedämmt, was den PC deutlich leiser machen wird. Leider ermöglicht das Gehäuse keinen Einbau eines CD-Brenners, sodass ich ich einen externen anschaffen müsste. An der Stelle gehe ich aber gerne diesen Kompromiss ein.

Monitor iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1
Ein Zweitbildschirm erhöht die Produktivität erheblich, mein aktueller Bildschirm würde dann mein Zweitbildschirm werden und Platz für diesen neuen machen. Gerade bei Bildschirmen mit 27 Zoll und mehr sind die einzelnen Pixeln in FullHD deutlich sichtbar, deshalb soll es ein Monitor mit WQHD-Auflösung werden. Eine hohe Bildwiederholrate schadet sicher auch nicht.

Mainboard MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon
Im Großen und Ganzen reicht mir meine CPU Leistung zwar noch aus, allerdings hat mein Mainboard weder PCIe 3.0 oder M.2 Slots noch USB 3.1. Wie so ziemlich alle Prozessoren ist auch meiner von der Sicherheitslücke „Spectre“ betroffen. (Vor Meltdown ist AMD glücklicherweise verschont geblieben.) Zwar schätze ich das Risiko derzeit als ziemlich gering ein, allerdings sollte die Lücke dennoch zeitnah geschlossen werden: Genau das tut AMD mit der neuen Zen2 Architektur. Diese neuen Prozessoren passen allerdings nicht mehr auf mein aktuelles Mainboard, weshalb ich ein neues brauche. Dazu würde dann ein neuer, echter Sechs- oder Achtkernprozessor (bei dem sich zwei Kerne nicht eine FPU teilen müssen) ein AMD Ryzen mit Zen2 Architektur, welche demnächst erscheinen sollen, sowie mindestens 16 GiB DDR4 Arbeitsspeicher gekauft.

Ich würde mich riesig freuen zu den glücklichen Gewinnern zu zählen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jamie-ciara (10. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH,
hallo an alle Teilnehmer,


vielen Dank an *PCG*ames*H*ardware für diese tolle Aktion, die Ihr dieses Jahr wieder durchführt. Da habe ich schon hoffnungsvoll drauf gewartet.


Mein PC System hat sich zum letzten Jahr noch nicht großartig verändert. Das Hardware-Innenleben ist eigentlich noch komplett so geblieben. Das Gehäuse wurde inzwischen getauscht. Eigentlich wollte ich mein System nach Release der neuen Grafikgeneration updaten. Weil inzwischen nur ein Grafikkarten-Update nicht viel bringt, sondern ein harmonisches Zusammenspiel aller Komponenten gewährleistet sein soll, muss im Prinzip fast alles, also das Mainboard und damit auch die CPU und die Arbeitsspeicher, erneuert und aktualisiert werden. 
Deshalb habe ich auf diese Aktion gewartet, weil man sich hier mit einem Schlag ein neues System aufsetzten kann (im Gewinnfall) bzw. grundlegende Komponenten die einem sehr wichtig sind, für einen Neustart auswählen kann. 
Außerdem bin ich von den Preisen der neuen Grafikkarten ein wenig schockiert, weshalb ich von einem Kauf dieser erstmal Abstand nehmen muss.


*Zu meinem System:
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Diese Auswahl habe ich getroffen:
*
Intel-Mainboard:                        MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC                                             (10 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler:                                 be quiet! Pure Rock                                                                          (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set:                                     be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm)     (1 Punkte)
Monitor:                                         iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1                                             (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte:                  MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio                                (60 Punkte)

Gesamt:                                                                                                                                                                85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)



*Begründung meiner Auswahl:
*
*CPU:*
So wie sich die Lage gerade bei den CPU`s entwickelt, würde ich die Gelegenheit nutzen und zu AMD wechseln. Der Ryzen7 2700X ist im Preis sehr attraktiv und sollte mir für alles Erdenkliche ausreichen. Da ich aber vor der Preisexplosion schon einen i7 8700K bekommen habe (hatte Geburtstag und ne tolle Frau, die hab ich immer noch ), kann ich mich hier nur für Intel entscheiden. Bisher überlegte ich noch, ob es sich lohnt auf ein Z390 Board zu warten. Mit dieser Aktion, könnte sich diese Frage ganz von alleine beantworten. 



*Mainboard:*
Wie schon bei der CPU beschrieben, entscheide ich mich für ein Intel Board. Von den 3 zur Verfügung stehenden finde ich das MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC am sinnvollsten für mich, weil es direkt passt. Ich möchte gerne übertakten, was mit dem B360 nicht möglich ist. Das MSI Z370 hat alles was ich brauche, sehr viele Anschlüsse, hochwertige Komponenten, sogar W-Lan und die RGB-Effekte sind auch ein nettes Feature. 
Das MSI X299`er ist mir persönlich too much. So ein Enthusiast bin ich nun auch wieder nicht. Außerdem müsste dann auch noch ein passender Prozessor her. Dafür ist mir dann die Mega - Grafikkarte doch viel lieber. 
Also das MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC passt perfekt!



*Grafikkarte:*
Hier möchte ich also den König der Könige auswählen, die MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio. So eine Chance an eine so tolle (und teure) Grafikkarte zu kommen, ist einmalig. Das Test – Video von Willi Tiefel dazu hat mir sehr gefallen.  Für diese Karte stecke ich auch gerne in anderen Bereichen ein. Z.B. bei den Monitoren oder den Lüftern.  Mehr dazu in den jeweiligen Beschreibungen. Eigentlich wäre eine RTX 2080 schon ein riesiges Upgrade für meine GTX 970. Aber die mageren 8 GB Speicher enttäuschen mich hier, erst recht für den Preis. Auch im Hinblick auf die Aussagen, dass RTX selbst mit dem Ti – Modell nur auf 60 FPS in Full HD kommt...  macht mich etwas skeptisch. RTX hat also einen großen Leistungshunger. 
Deshalb, um RTX auch nutzen zu können, entscheide ich mich hier doch für das Top- Modell, auch wegen der 11 GB Speicher. 



*Netzteil  / CPU- Kühler:*
Hier stecke ich bei der Auswahl gerne zurück. Mein aktuelles Netzteil von be quiet! sollte für das Ausgewählte System vollkommen ausreichen, da ich nie ein SLI Verbund betreiben werde. Der PSU – Kalkulator von be quiet! errechnet mir zumindest eine benötigte Leistung von 589Watt. Mit 700Watt habe ich also noch etwas Luft nach oben.

Mein Macho CPU – Lüfter ist sehr leise und kühlt wirklich ausgezeichnet. Damit bin ich sehr zufrieden, deshalb sehe ich aktuell keinen Grund hier etwas zu ändern. Sollte sich hier in Zukunft doch eine Baustelle auftun, ist diese auch schnell und einfach gelöst. 
Deshalb auch hier: um Punkte für die RTX Ti zu sparen, wähle ich in dieser Kategorie den be quiet! Pure Rock CPU Lüfter aus. Den kann ich dann gut verschenken oder so… 



*Lüfter / Gehäuse:*
Mit meinem Gehäuse bin ich ebenfalls sehr zufrieden. Es ist ausreichend Platz für eine große Grafikkarte sowie diverse Radiatoren vorhanden. Von den 3 zur Auswahl stehenden Gehäusen gefällt mir natürlich das „Gehäuse der unbegrenzten Möglichkeiten“ Dark Base Pro 900 von be quiet! am besten.  Ein schönes Gehäuse ist toll und lässt sich auch gut ansehen, aber wie oft macht man das? Um ein vielfaches besser ist doch ein schönes hochauflösendes, ruckelfreies Bild in den Spielen und allen anderen Anwendungen…

Mein Lüfter-System ist für meine Ansprüche durchaus leise genug. Es lässt sich aber gerne durch die be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM erweitern. 2 Lüfter habe ich von den Pur Wings 2 (120er) bereits. Diese sind echt super und ein paar mehr davon kann man immer gebrauchen. Wenn man es sich hier aussuchen kann, würde ich natürlich die 140er Version nehmen. Die schaufeln genug Luft auch bei kleineren Umdrehungen, was die Geräuschentwicklung deutlich senkt. Deshalb spare ich auch in dieser Rubrik gerne mit einem kleinen Budget  und erhalte trotzdem ein tolles Lüfter –Upgrade. 



*Monitor:*
Natürlich stehen wieder sehr gute Monitore zur Auswahl. Alle von Iiyama, wie auch das letzte Mal. Leider sind alle durch die FreeSync – Technologie eher für AMD Karten ausgelegt. Deshalb entscheide ich mich hier für das kleinste Modell mit 24,5“. Dieser Monitor ist kartenunabhängig immerhin auch 144Hz schnell und damit zu meinem aktuellen, knapp 10 Jahre alten Samsung 23“ immer noch ein gutes Upgrade.  
Ich werde mir aber auch weiterhin die sich mir bietenden Möglichkeiten auf dem Monitormarkt beobachten. Denn mit der MSI 2080 Ti ist ein 4K Monitor eher auch ein „muss“. Gerade hier kann Sie ihre Vorteile gegenüber z.B. einer 1080 Ti ausspielen.  Mal sehen, zu Weihnachten wird hier vielleicht investiert und diesen Monitor bekommen meine Kids dann für ihre PS3.




*Zusammenfassung:*
Wie bereits oben erwähnt und klar ersichtlich, habe ich meine Zusammenstellung voll und ganz auf die TRX 2080Ti ausgerichtet. Die Begründung ist ganz einfach. Ich würde mir diese Grafikkarte niemals für den Preis kaufen. Das wäre mir viel zu teuer. So ein Gewinnspiel ist für mich also die einzige Möglichkeit. Dazu kommt, dass von den anderen zur Auswahl stehenden Komponenten, abgesehen vom Mainboard nichts dabei ist, was ich zwingend radikal tauschen müsste. Obwohl für die MSI Trio schon die meisten Punkte verbraucht werden (60 von 85), ist trotzdem noch ein sehr, sehr gutes Mainboard mit dabei. Damit habe ich die mir zwei wichtigsten Komponenten in meine Auswahl integriert. Den passenden Prozessor habe ich bereits, dieser wartet geduldig auf seinen Einsatz. Mit meinem Gehäuse sowie dem Netzteil bin ich sehr zufrieden, hier besteht also kein Handlungsbedarf. 

Es fehlen natürlich noch die passenden DDR4 Ram – Module. Diese werde ich mir dann entsprechend erwerben. Da beobachte ich aktuell die 
16GB G.Skill Trident Z RGB DDR4-3200 DIMM CL16 Dual 
und die 
16GB Corsair Vengeance LPX schwarz DDR4-3000 DIMM CL15 Dual (Tipps und Erfahrungen nehme ich sehr gerne an). 

Sollten die Preise für Speicher in nächster Zeit noch weiter fallen, könnte man auch über 32 GB nachdenken. Ansonsten nutze ich das Budget für den Gaming – Monitor. Damit hätte ich dann ein ausgezeichnetes TOP – System, mit dem ich viele Jahre auf Höchstleistung in allen Kategorien mitspielen könnte und wäre überglücklich.


Ich würde mir im Gewinnfall das System sehr gerne selbst zusammenbauen, weil es mir einfach riesigen Spaß macht.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Vielen Dank nochmal für dieses tolle Gewinnspiel. Ein Traum könnte wahr werden, ich würde mich riesig freuen. 
Ich wünsche allen viel Glück und verbleibe mit schönen Grüßen und hoffnungsvollem warten.


----------



## Blackfirehawk (10. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo allerseits,
Erstmal Danke für das Tolle Gewinnspiel.
Auch wenn meine Chancen wahrscheinlich nicht so gut sind und meine Rechtschreibung mal wieder katastrophal... Möchte ich einfach mal mein Glück versuchen 

Erstmal meine Verbaute Hardware:
Intel Core I7 6700K @ 4,5 Ghz
Gigabyte Z170 HD3 
Enermax 240er Kompakt allinone WaKu
32 GB DDR4 ram von Micron @3200 Mhz CL16
Gainwand  Nvidia GTX 1070 umgebaut auf einen Accelero Twin Turbo 2 Lüfter
Samsung 970 Evo 500 GB
Samsung 850 Evo 500 GB
1 TB Datengrab .. glaub von Western Digital.. ist auch schon n paar Jährchen alt
Bequiet Netzteil 600 Watt.. hat aber auch schon n Paar Jahre auf den Buckel
Gehäuse weis ich leider nicht^^
Monitor: Acer Predator XB27A mit 165hz Gsync WQHD

Meine Auswahl:
Intel-Mainboard: MSI B360 Gaming Plus (5 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10 600 Watt CM (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 84 Punkte von 85 (1 Punkte übrig)

Ich bin Eigentlich ganz zufrieden mit meinem PC, den ich mir im laufe der Zeit selbst zusammengeklempnert habe.
 Allerdings sind ein paar Sachen doch schon n Paar Jahre alt.. das Netzteil zb dürfte seine 10 Jahre hinter sich haben, genauso wie das Gehäuse.. 
ich hab im Laufe der Zeit immer wieder was dazu gerüstet oder ersetzt.. Das Letzte Große Upgrade war glaube ich 2015 mit dem Core i7, dem Mainboard und dem Ram.

Meine letzte Anschaffung war ein gebrauchter Acer Predator G-sync WQHD Monitor mit 165 Herz .. den ich mir für 300€ gebraucht bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen geholt habe und es bis jetzt nicht bereut habe
  Leider ist die GTX 1070 dafür etwas Schwach auf der Brust, deswegen wäre ich auch an einer RTX 2080 TI interessiert..  aber 1300€ sind ehrlich gesagt weit über meiner Schmerzgrenze für eine Grafikkarte... 
Auch denk ich ist es mal zeit das Netzteil auszuwechseln. 
Aber das ist alles eher so.. Hätte gerne weil wegen. Im Moment komme ich klar bei meinen Spielen, und zur Not wird n bischen mit den Reglern gespielt..
von dem Core i7 denke ich das er noch seine 2 Jahre ausreichend ist.. würde mich trotzdem nächstes Jahr für einen Ryzen2 Interesssieren.. 
Wobei ich spätestens dann natürlich auch Gehäuse und Netzteil wechseln würde.. Wahrscheinlich sogar einen komplett neuen Unterbau und den alten Rechner innerhalb der Familie weitergeben würde


Ich Wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Glück und den Gewinnern Spaß mit der Neuen Hardware!

PS: ich weis der Rechner ist Dreckig.. werd mich darum in meinem Urlaub im November drum kümmern^^


----------



## Mutoch (11. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH Team!

Auch ich möchte seit geraumer Zeit meinen derzeitigen PC aufzuhübschen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Warum?: "Das liegt ganz und gar an der alten Hardware (Netzteil / Mainbaord / CPU / RAM / Grafikkarte)"

Bisher versuche ich mit meinem etwas in die Jahre gekommenen Komponenten
Prozessor:       AMD Phenom II X4 965 
Mainboard:     ASUS M4A89GTD PRO 
RAM:                 8 GB Ram 
Netzteil:           Seasonic 620 Watt

jedes Spiel irgendwie zum laufen zu bringen, aber man muss klipp und klar sagen: "Das klappt nun  nicht mehr!" .

Natürlich habe ich mit landläufig bekannten Mittel versucht den Zeitraum für das "Rentenalter" meines guten PC's herauszuzögern.
Ich habe bereits eine  Samsung 250 GB SSD  (2015) und eine Palit 970 GTX Grafikkarte  (2015) eingebaut.
Aber irgendwann ist auch mal Schluss und so habe ich mich, auch schon vor diesem Gewinnspiel, zu einem Upgrade entschieden. 
Es kann ja nicht sein , dass die Zockerkumpel ständig rummeckern "Wann bist du denn endlich mal fertig mit laden, wir wollen zocken!", oder "Wie sieht denn das Spiel bei Dir aus  ?"

Folgende neue Hardware ist schon vor Ort:

be quiet! Silent Base 800 Midi Tower Gehäuse in orange
Samsung 850 500GB SSD
Western Digital HDD 4Tb




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Plan war bisher das Netzteil, Grafikkarte, Maus und Tastatur, sowie Monitor für den neuen PC zu verwenden.
Das Gehäuse ist einfach Uralt, dass will ich nicht wieder benutzen.

BESSER wäre doch aber: Ich bin einer der glücklichen 4 Gewinner, denn dann würde ich folgende Komponenten wählen.

Meine Auswahl:
AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 82 Punkte von 85 (3 Punkte übrig)

Na dann Drück ich mal die Daumen... Grüße an das ganze Team


----------



## P4Gu35ch (11. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team,
hier mein aktuelles System:

-Benq XL2411 
-Intel i7-7700K 4x4,2 GHz So.1151
-RAM: 2x 16GB G.Skill Ripjaws DDR4-3000
-Mainboard: ASUS Maximus IX Formula Z270
-GPU: ASUS GTX 1070 Strix 08G Gaming
-EVGA Supernova 80+Gold 550Watt
-Seagate Barracuda 1000 GB
-Samsung SSD 850 Evo 500 GB
-Alpenföhn Olymp
-Phanteks Enthoo Primo Big-Tower weiß

Einige der Komponenten sind etwas in die Jahre gekommen, allem voran der Monitor, Grafikkarte sowie einige Lüfter.
Das neue Mainboard sollte als Vorbereitung dienen, den alten Prozessor gegen einen aktuellen i7 der 8. oder gar der 9. Generation auszutauschen.
Die Grafikkarte ist nicht mehr in der Lage aktuelle Titel in höchsten Auflösungen zu spielen, um in den vollen Genuss der 
brillianten Farben und Darstellungsmethoden zu kommen. Mein altes Netzteil kann die Anforderungen der neuen Grafikkarten von NVidia
nicht mehr standhalten .
Deshalb sollen folgende Komponenten als Upgrade dienen:

Intel-Mainboard: MSI B360 Gaming Plus (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ich bin Epileptiker und mache derzeit eine Umschulung zum Fachinformatiker für Systemintegration. Sich mit der neuesten Hard- und Softwaretechnik vertraut zu machen,
gehört zu unserem späteren Berufsbild. Aber für größere Anschaffungen reicht derzeit das Geld nicht, obwohl so viel zu tun wäre.


Viele Grüße aus Gräfenhainichen, Sachsen-Anhalt

Patrick


----------



## belle (11. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

*Vorwort*:

_Ich bin ein treuer PCGH Foren-Gesell',
leider gestraft mit einem alten Gestell.

Dem fehlt für Neues vor allem die Kraft,
d'rum hoffe ich auf eure Beute mit mehr Saft.

Dem treuen Aufsuchen eines Hundes gleich,
werde ich beim Besuchen euer Hallen nie bleich.

Ist die Zeit für Information übrig geblieben,
ward ich immer in euer Heiligtum getrieben._

*Mein derzeitiges System:*

Die Daten des aktuellen, einzigen PC befinden sich unter obigem Link in Sysprofile und in ungeschönten Bildern im Anhang. 
Daten in Kürze:


Prozessor:     Intel Core i5 3470, übertaktet auf maximalen Allcore-Turbo von 3,8 GHz
Kühler:            EKL Alpenföhn Brocken Eco
Mainboard:  Asus P8P67 Rev 3
RAM:               4x 4 GiB G.Skill RipjawsX mit derzeit DDR3-1600 CL9 1T
Netzteil:        beQuiet! Pure Power 7 530 Watt
Gehäuse:       Xigmatek Utgard (2x 140 mm Lüfter vorne, 1x 170 mm oben)
Monitor:        Acer S273 Hlbmii, 1080p, TN-Panel
Grafikkarte: XFX Radeon R9 290 Core (Referenz-Design)
Was soll ich dazu sagen, Freunde und Nutzer mit gemeinsamen Interessen?
Mein Prozessor erreicht in aktuellen Singleplayer-Titeln wie Assassins Creed: Origins und anderen, teils etwas älteren Spielen wie Deus Ex: Mankind Divided in manchen Szenen dauerhaft 100% Nutzung der CPU-Zeit, also quasi Dauerauslastung. Wenn das kein Flaschenhals ist, dann weis ich auch nicht... 
Solange man unter 4 GB VRAM-Nutzung bleibt und es mit der  Effekt-Qualität nicht übertreibt, ist die CPU dementsprechend auch in Online-Titeln meist  eine größere Bremse als die GPU.

Mein altes beQuiet! Pure Power 7 leistet noch immer stabil seinen Dienst, allerdings wird es durch mein geändertes BIOS für eine effizientere Nutzung der R9 290 auch stark entlastet. Die Grafikkarte sieht im maximalen Performance-State maximal noch 1,137 statt über 1,2 Volt, was einen hörbaren Unterschied der Lautstärke des Föhnes ausmacht.

Meinen Monitor wählte ich hauptsächlich, weil er damals einer der ersten größeren Monitore (über 24") mit LED-Backlight war und ich meinen Monitor auch bewusst für Filme und Videos in Entfernungen über 70 cm nutzen wollte, außerdem mag ich den massiven Aluminium-Standfuss. Die mittlerweile schwindend geringe Auflösung von 1920x1080 kaschierte das Auftauchen von AMDs "virtual super resolution", in dem einfach die gewünschte, höhere Auflösung, meistens waren das bei mir 2560x1440, in das kleinere Format gequetscht werden.
Die R9 290 ist mangels VRAM und steigender Anforderungen aktueller Games dazu kaum noch ohne größeren Verzicht in der Lage - die nativen 1080p stemmt sie allerdings noch immer locker.
*
Meine gewünschten Upgrades:*



AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (12 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX Vega 64 Air Boost 8G OC (27 Punkte)

Gesamt: 82 Punkte von 85 (3 Punkte übrig)
Warum wählt er denn nur diese obszöne Grafikkarte?
Das mag vielen als erstes durch den Kopf gehen, aber nicht jeder kann eine RTX bekommen, von daher entscheide ich mich für übrig gebliebene Bestände.
Spass beiseite:
Ich denke nicht, dass sich Raytracing in den kommenden Spielen der nächsten Jahre durchsetzen wird. Entweder wird ein Titel, der auf den derzeitigen Konsolen kein Raytracing bietet, nachträglich mit diesem Effekt bestückt oder es wird garnicht erst implementiert. Wenn Raytracing tatsächlich mal seinen Weg in ein Spiel finden wird, wird es entweder bei geschätzt 20 - 45 fps (je nach RTX Modell) fantastisch aussehen oder es wird flüssiger laufen, dann aber mit geringeren sichtbaren Unterschieden zur Variante ohne Raytracing. Ich kann natürlich falsch liegen, aber das würde ich als meine persönliche Prognose sehen.

Der Hauptgrund für die Wahl ist schlicht mein Interesse für die Optimierung von Vega ähnlich meiner R9 290 jetzt. PCGH und auch einige Foren-Mit-Süchtlinge berichteten hier über die durchaus vielfältigen Möglichkeiten. Ich würde mich brennend für die Suche nach meinem Optimum aus dauerhaft stabilem Takt, Spannung und Stromverbrauch interessieren, außerdem finde ich den Ansatz des HBCC-Features gut.

In diesem Zuge möchte ich mit meiner Monitor-Nutzung von 1080p mit entsprechenden Downsampling-Optionen auf native 1440p mit direkter Nutzung von Freesync aufsteigen.
Das Xigmatek Utgard Mesh Gehäuse hat mir mit seiner Front komplett aus Meshgittern bestehenden Laufwerksschächten und einem Mesh-Gitter mit weiteren Lüfterbefestigungsmöglichkeiten gute Temperaturen über die vergangenen 7 Jahre beschert. Mittlerweile sind diese aufgrund klappernder Geräusche, wenig Geräuschdämmung anderer Quellen und dem Durchlassen von viel Staub zu einem eher großen Nachteil geworden.

Das Netzteil habe ich zum hübschen Gehäuse Dark Base Pro 900 aus zwei einfachen, ehrlichen Gründen gewählt: Es waren erstens noch Punkte übrig, wobei ich allerdings sowieso ein neues Netzteil für die neuen Komponenten bräuchte und zweitens gab es kein wählbares Dark Power Netzteil mit weniger und passenderer Leistung. 

*Nachträgliche Aufrüstungen:*

1. Der Prozessorkauf richtet sich hauptsächlich nach meinem geringen Budget. Bei hohen Grafikeinstellungen und Auflösungen dürfte aber selbst ein übertakteter Ryzen 5 2600 kaum noch bremsen, welcher es dann auch mindestens sein wird. Diesen werde ich dann mit meinem noch nicht sehr alten Alpenföhn Brocken kühlen, da ich meine ein Montage-Kit für Sockel AM4 gesehen zu haben.
2. Beim gewünschten Arbeitsspeicher bin ich nicht sehr wählerisch und auch ein Ryzen der Generation "Zen+" verdirbt sich hier nicht mehr so schnell den "Magen". Ich werde mindestens 2x 8 GB DDR4-RAM mit Taktraten zwischen effektiven 2933 bis 3200 MHz anpeilen.


----------



## AMDJunkie (11. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo,

Da mein System leider schon etwas in die Jahre gekommen ist und mir momentan leider das Geld für einen Platformwechsel fehlt, bewerbe ich mich hier mal.
Ich habe es bereits geschafft, mein Traumgehäuse zum Geburtstag zu bekommen und mir den Corsair Lüfter zu kaufen. 
Ich benutze zur Zeit, da ich Student bin, als Primärrechner ein Notebook, jedoch hätte ich schon seit längerem gerne wieder einen zeitgemäßen Tower mit richtiger Gaminghardware. Mein Monitor ist inzwischen über zehn Jahre alt und wirft inzwischen auch einen toten Pixelstreifen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein aktuelles "Rig" besteht aus Folgendem:
AMD Phenom II 920
6GB DDR2 RAM
ASROCK 770DE
MSI Radeon RX260 HAWK
1 TB WD Black HDD
BeQuiet! Dark Base 700
BeQuiet! 500W Netzteil




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da AMD momentan leider keine aktuellen High-End Grafikkarten zu bieten hat, habe ich mir folgende Hardware zum Aufrüsten aus der Liste ausgesucht:

  AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)



Leider fehlt mir für einen kompletten Rechner noch CPU und RAM, die es noch zu erwerbern gälte. Ich hatte dabei entweder an den Ryzen 5 2600 oder den Ryzen 5 2400G gedacht, um den im aktuellen Heft gezeigten FreeSync-"Hack" zu benutzen. Schließlich kommt mit dem Paket auch ein FreeSync Monitor. Bezüglich des RAMs habe ich zunächst an 8GB gedacht, die später erweitert werden sollen. Zusätzlich habe ich noch eine SSD von Corsair, die auch noch ihren Weg ins System finden soll.


Ich hoffe, dass die neue Hardware ein würdiges Zuhause bekommt und allen viel Glück.


----------



## Max330 (11. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH Team und Community,

hier mein aktuelles System:

Be Quiet! Silent Base 600
Be Quiet! Pure Power 10 500W CM
Be Quiet! Pure Wings 2 (2x120mm&3x140mm)
Be Quiet! Dark Rock 4
MSI X370 Gaming Pro Carbon
MSI Geforce GTX 1070Ti Gaming 8G 
AMD Ryzen 5 2600X
Ballistix Sport LT 16 GB DDR4 
OMEN 25 Full HD 144Hz Monitor
256GB Samsung 850 EVO SSD
1TB Seagate HDD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die ausgewählten Komponenten wären:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10 600 Watt CM (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Die Grafikkarte und der Monitor würden mir endlich einen oberen Platz im High End Bereich schaffen und
die Lüfter von Be Quiet! meinen aktuellen Silent Gaming PC noch mehr Silent machen ;D
Sound und Grafik sind bei mir das A&O.

Gesamt: 79 Punkte von 85 (6 Punkte übrig)



MFG


----------



## PapaB (11. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo.
Was eine tolle Aktion! Bewerbe mich dann auch mal 

Mein jetziges System ist schon etwas in die Jahre gekommen und brauche dringend etwas mehr Grafikpower.

- Asus Maximus XIII Ranger
- Core i7-6700K
- Thermalright HR-02 Macho
- 64 GB Corsair Vengeance Ram
- 4GB Sapphire Raedon R9 290
- be Quite! Dark Power Pro 750 Watt Netzteil
- 2x SSD & 5xHDD 
- Asus VE278 Monitor

Mein Wunschsystem:

Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 81 Punkte von 85 (4 Punkte übrig)

Dazu kaufen müßte ich nur eine passende neue CPU.
Alles andere ist vorhanden.

Mittlerweile wird wird mir Full HD wirklich zu klein. Ich brauche mehr.
Viel Glück auch an alle anderen Bewerber.

Gruß PapaB


----------



## 3ph3sus (11. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo, ich bin einer der Laptop-Quäler.
Hier mein akuelles System, ein Dell XPS 17 von Dezember 2010:

Intel Core i5 460M mit 2 x 2,53 GHz
Intel HD Grafik und Nvidia GeForce GT 435M mit 1 GB VRAM
8 GB S0 DDR3-1333-RAM, die ursprünglichen 3 GB mit einem effektiven Takt von 1066 MHz habe ich immer noch rumliegen
256 GB Samsung 830 SSD, nachgerüstet vom 1. Azubi-Gehalt
320 GB HDD
17'  Bildschirm mit 1600 x 900 Auflösung
Das System ist aus vielen Gründen nicht mehr optimal.
The Crew läuft auf minimalsten Einstellungen mit avg. 13 fps. Die CPU und die Graka sind einfach zu schwach dafür. Entsprechend fährt es sich. Die Physik verhält sich ebenfalls lustig.  Gleichzeit fönt der Lüfter Luft aus linken Seite raus, während das Gerät sich kurz vor der Notabschaltung befindet.
Damit wären wir nächsten Problem, der Wartung.  Ich hatte den Kühler alle 2 Jahre gereinigt. Um da ranzukommen, muss das Gerät komplett zerlegt werden: Laufwerke entfernen, RAM raus, Palmrest und Tastatur entfernen und Bildschirm abbauen. Beim letzten Mal war ich beim Auseinanderbauen etwas übermotiviert und den Halter des Tastaturkabels beschädigt. Seitdem wage ich eine Reinigung nicht mehr und das ist Kabel notdürftig mit Tesa befestigt. Noch hält es. Nur die Numblock 1 hat selten Aussetzer.
Desweiteren ist die Treiberunterstütung problematisch. Nvidia hat den Support vor 6 Monaten eingestellt.  Intel supported offiziell maximal Windows 8.  Inoffiziel läuft auch Windows 10 ganz gut, aber bei den Feature-Updates gibt es Probleme mit demTreiber der Intel-Graka. Mal ist die Bildschirmhelligkeit auf maximal fixiert und mal funktioniert Nvidia Optimus nicht. Das ist schade, weil vorher das Gerät beim Surfen bis auf das Zirpen der SSD lautlos war. Bisher hat Mircosoft die Treiber wieder nach 2 Monaten grade biegen können, die Frage ist nur wie lange die das Spiel noch mitmachen. Mobil ist das Laptop mit seinen 3,5 kg Gewicht auch nicht, entsprechend wird es fast nur stationär genutzt.

Genug über das Gerät gemeckert, jetzt kommen meine Wunsch-Hardware:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10 600 Watt CM (5 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 570 Armor 8G OC (13 Punkte)

Gesamt: 61 Punkte von 85 (24 Punkte übrig)

Dazu werden sich folgende Komponenten gesellen:
Ryzen 2600
16 GB G.Skill Aegis DDR4-3000
Blu-Ray-Brenner
Samsung 830 SSD (wird übernommen)
1 TB SSHD (liegt ungenutzt rum)

Ich habe bei den Komponenten auf Preis-Leistung und etwas Zukunftssicherheit geachtet, deshalb sind auch nicht alle Punkte genutzt.
Beim AM4-Mainboard habe ich mich für das höherwertige entschieden, damit in Zukunft besser aufgerüstet werden, ohne dass die VRMs überhitzen.
Beim Netzteil ist selbst das kleinste Modell überdimensioniert.
Es muss leider das teure Dark Base Pro 900  Gehäuse sein, da ich auf ein optisches Laufwerk nicht verzichten kann.
Leider haben alle Monitore ein TN-Panel, weil Gaming die Zielgruppe sind. Der G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 hat aber bei Prad gut abgeschnitten. Und besser als ein Laptop-Bildschirm, bei dem man eher vom Grauwert als Schwarzwert sprechen kann, wird er schon sein.
Weil der Monitor FreeSync unterstützt, kommt grundsätzlich nur eine AMD-Graka in Frage. Die Vega ist zu laut und verbraucht zu viel Strom. Wenn die RX 570 nicht mehr ausreicht, wird es die RX 580 auch nicht. Desweiteren sind -technisch bedingt- meine Spiele nicht so anspruchsvoll.

Was mit dem alten Laptop geschieht, ist ungewiss. Wegen des Zustandes möchte ich ihn keiner anderen Person zumuteten. Wahrscheinlich wird er als Surfstation und Musikanlage herhalten, denn dafür reicht die Leistung mehr als aus und die Lautsprecher sind genial. Der Akku hält immer noch 3h beim Surfen und Musik hören, da nur bei Gebrauch eingesetzt war.

Ich hoffe, dass mein rationaler Ansatz überzeugt. Bei Leuten, die fast nagelneue Hardware ersetzten wollen oder besser gesagt auf eine  RTX 2080 Ti heiß sind, kann ich nur den Kopf schütteln.
Zum Schluss bleibt nur noch zu sagen 





> Viel Glück


, insbesondere denen deren Hardware schon älter ist.


----------



## Baykaga (11. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Grüße!

Mein System sieht so aus:

Cpu i53570K
Corsair CPU Wasserkühlung H60
Mainboard ASUS P8Z77-V Pro
RAM 4x4Gb DDR3@1600MHz
GK MSI GTX 970
SSD 240GB
2X HDD 1TB und 3TB
500W Netzteil
Monitor 24" Samsung @60Hz FullHD
Gehäuse NZXT Phantom 410

Folgende Komponenten habe ich ausgewählt:

Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10 600 Watt CM (5 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)

Was ich mir dazukaufen würde:
CPU:  Intel Core i5-8600K, boxed ohne Kühler
RAM: Habe noch keinen Hersteller ausgwählt, vermutlich kaufe ich mir 2x8 GB DDR4 RAM @3000MHz
CPU Kühler - würde ich erstmal behalten und schauen, ob es ausreicht.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Baykaga


----------



## Takeda (12. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hm, ich weiß nicht, ob ich das so alles richtig gemacht habe, aber ich benötige nur einen Teil der erwähnten Komponenten (das "Warum?" kommt später):

  Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 83 Punkte von 85 (2 Punkte übrig)
Bitte wählen Sie noch ein AMD-Mainboard oder ein Intel-Mainboard



Mein aktuelles Setup ist grob 6 Jahre alt:

MB: ASRock Z75 Pro3 (zwischenzeitlicher Neukauf, davor war es ein H77 Pro4, bei dem die Soundkarte einen SATA-Port blockiert hat)
CPU: Intel i5-3570K
CPU-Lüfter: Scythe Mugen 2 (ein Moloch, nie wieder!)
RAM: 4 x G.Skill 4 GB DDR3-1600 Kit Ripjaws (zuerst nur 8GB, später mit selbigem Set auf 4 Slots erweitert)
Netzteil: Sharkoon SilentStorm CM 660W
Graka: Zotac Geforce GTX 1070 Ti Amp! (das Neueste im Kasten, nur jetz rattert schon der Lüfter...)
Sound: ASUS Xonar D2 ("ich hab keinen PCIe-Platz mehr auf dem Board, bzw. der wäre zu nah an der Graka, die braucht ja Luft... dann kauf ich halt PCI, wird's sicher noch länger geben!" tja, denkste...)
SATA: 3x Crucial SSDs, 3 WD HDDs (die flickschusterei der Jahre...)
Gehäuse: Cooler Master... weiß das Modell nicht mehr (Gimmick: auf der Rückseite musste ich das Blech unter dem Mainboard aufschneiden. Richtig brachial mit einer Blechschere und einem Dremel. Eigentlich war dort Platz für einen kleinen Lüfter, aber die Backplate des CPU-Lüfters war so stark, dass sie aufgesessen ist und das Mainboard sich nicht richtig befestigen ließ. Das lag unter anderem an den überstehenden Schrauben der Sockel-Halterung des Mainboards.) Das ist ein richtiger Resonanz-Kasten, wie man sieht hab ich hier und da ein bisschen Stoff zwischen die Platten klemmen müssen.

So sieht er aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und die Rückseite mit der... "Mod":




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Verwahrlost, die 2,5"-Platten fliegen einfach nur drin rum... man sieht, dass mir bei dem alten Kruschd der Elan ausgegangen ist, weil ich merkte, dass ich einfach hinterherhinke und mir während dem Technische Informatik-Studium mit dem Studienkredit und der vorangehenden Zahntechniker-Ausbildung ( im ersten Lehrjahr 280€... im letzten immerhin 540... ) einfach gar nichts leisten konnte. Bezeichnend traurig dafür die schöne Staubschicht am Gehäuse-Boden. Man sieht wenigstens, dass der Rest immer mal wieder grob gesäubert wurde. Anfangs waren die Kabel auch mal fein verlegt. Aber dann kam ne weitere Platte und noch eine und noch eine und ne andere Graka und dann hatte das Ganze zum Glück nen Deckel, dass man sich das eigens geschaffene Elend nicht mehr mit anschaun muss.

Endlich habe ich inzwischen etwas Geld und daher ist das obige Setup zwar aktuell in Benutzung, aber nicht die Zukunft.

Ich plane inzwischen den Umbau auf ein brandaktuelles i7-9700K-Setup. Damit werde ich mir einen Jugendtraum erfüllen, auch mal eine Zeit lang einen High-End-Zocker-PC zu besitzen  . All die Jahre der Entbehrung brauchen auch mal eine Abwechslung. 

Es sind bereits ein paar neue Komponenten da:

Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define R6 GunMetal (ich brauche kein Fenster im Gehäuse, nur gute Hardware )
MB: MSI MAG Z390 TOMAHAWK
RAM: Patriot DIMM 16 GB DDR4-3200 Kit, Viper 4 ( ja, ich lese die pcgh  )

und geplant:
CPU: i7-9700K
CPU-Lüfter: Alpenföhn Brocken Eco

weiterhin werden alte Komponenten genutzt:
SATA: all die SSDs und HDDs (die OS SSD wird in näherer Zeit mit einer M.2 NVMe ersetzt und es kommt ein Wechselrahmen dazu)
Sound: ASUS Xonar D2 (mit PCIe auf PCI-Adapter, in den vertikalen Slots des Fractal Design eingesetzt)

Aus dem hiesigen Gewinnspiel angedachte Komponenten dafür:
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (das hat vor allem 8+4 Pins für die CPU-Versorgung, das MSI benötigt nämlich 8+4)
Graka: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti ( hier braucht man ja nicht weiter zu Erörtern warum  )

Und dann schaff ich vllt. auch 8 Jahre mit dem Setup 
Es wird mich jedenfalls wunderbar, neben dem Zocken hauptsächlich natürlich, auch bei der Bild-, Audio- und Video-Bearbeitung unterstützen. Die Fotografie is auch ein Hobby meinerseits und man merkt bei den Adobe-Suites durchaus die fehlende Leistung und Skalierung die ein i5-3570K ermöglicht, auch bei der Total War-Reihe.... Uuuuund, meine Freundin bekäme endlich mal einen richtigen PC! also... meinen alten


----------



## Zoriion (12. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo zusammen,

auch ich würde mein Glück einmal Probieren wollen und meinen PC aufrüsten. 

Ich bin schon etwas erstaunt das ich im Vergleich mit die älteste Hardware nutze, aber bisher hat sie mir immer treue Dienste geleistet. Vor einer Weile habe ich mir aber mal einen 4K TV gegönnt, zocken mit Freunden macht hier richtig Spaß. Da meine Grafikkarte aber schon einige Jahre auf dem Buckel hat und die mit 4K nicht gut zurecht kommt wäre ein Upgrade hier super hilfreich.

Erstmal zum System:

Intel Core I7 3770K 
Asus Sabertooth Z77
be quiet! Straight Power Netzteil E9 700W 
32 GB DDR3 Samsung
2GB Asus GeForce GTX 670 DirectCU II 
2x Samsung SSD 830 128GB @ Raid 0
2000GB Hitachi Deskstar 7K2000
Seagate Barracuda SATA III 2TB
Western Digital WD Blue 500GB
Western Digital WD60EZRX 6TB
LG BH16NS40 16x Blu-ray Disc ReWriter
Gehäuse Xigmatek - Asgard Pro
CPU Kühler Scythe Katana 3

Meine Wünsche für das neue System:

Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Da mein PC und der Monitor schon einige Jahre auf dem Buckel haben, wollte ich sowieso in der nächsten Zeit einmal Aufrüsten. Die größte Schwachstelle ist die GTX670 in meinem System. Da mein alter Iiyama Monitor nur eine relativ geringe Auflösung (für heutige Verhältnisse) von 1440x900 bietet, konnte ich die meisten Spiele aber noch ganz gut spielen. Jedoch habe ich mir auch einen 4K TV zugelegt, hier kommt die Karte schon an ihre Grenzen. Daher wäre eine RTX 2080 eine sehr gute Wahl um auch mal am TV in 4K mit Freunden etwas spielen zu können. Mit dem neuen Iiyama könnte ich auch meinen alten Monitor mal ersetzen. Mit der stärkeren Grafikkarte wird der PC auch ein wenig Stromhungriger, daher würde ich das be quiet! Netzteil mit 850 Watt nehmen. Hier hätte ich dann auch noch ein Paar Reserven nach oben wenn ich mal wieder was am System ändern möchte. 

Sehr wichtig ist mir außerdem auch ein neues Gehäuse. Das be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange hat ja auch in eurem aktuellen Test sehr gut abgeschnitten, daher fiel meine Wahl auf dieses Gehäuse. Neben der guten Kühlung und Dämmung finde ich den Modularen Aufbau sehr interessant. Da ich sehr viele Festplatten in meinem System verbaut habe, wäre dieses Gehäuse die Perfekte Behausung für diese. Die Möglichkeit die Festplatten quer einzubauen finde ich auch sehr gut und für mich auch ein absoluter Pluspunkt für dieses Gehäuse. Ich empfinde es immer als sehr nervig wenn man als Bastler, mal wieder etwas am PC umbaut, und für den Tausch einer Festplatte die Grafikkarte, den RAM oder im schlimmsten Fall noch den CPU Kühler demontieren muss.

Als Mainboard habe ich das MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC gewählt. Hier waren mir eine Gute Gaming Kompatibilität und viele Anschlüsse wichtig. Ich habe in meinem System Viele Festplatten verbaut, welche ich im Großteil in das neue System mitnehmen möchte, daher sind mir die SATA Anschlüsse sehr wichtig gewesen. Mit 6 SATA III Anschlüssen bin ich hier auf der Sicheren Seite. Wobei nach dem Aufrüsten mit dem BD Laufwerk und meinen 4 Festplatten nicht mehr sehr viel Platz bleibt bei den Anschlüssen. Mein SSD Raid werde ich aber mit dem neuen Board einstampfen und es durch eine schnellere M2 SSD ersetzen. Diese würde ich dann im Rahmen des Aufrüstens noch besorgen, ich denke da an die Samsung 970 PRO mit 512GB. Mein altes System läuft noch mit DDR3 RAM und der 3770K passt auch nicht mehr auf den Sockel, daher werde ich diese Komponenten dann auch aufrüsten. Für den RAM denke ich an  zwei Kits von „Corsair 16GB  Vengeance LPX“, da ich auch oft mit VMs arbeite, kann ich die 32GB auch gut gebrauchen. Zum Schluss fehlt noch ein potenter Intel Prozessor für das Board. Intel hat hier erst den 9900K vorgestellt, laut Berichten soll der Prozessoren ja mit den vorhanden Z370 Boards kompatibel sein. Eventuell muss hier noch ein BIOS Update gemacht werden, aber das ist das geringste Problem. Im schlimmsten Falle würde ich ansonsten zum 8700K greifen. Meinen alten CPU Kühler, den Scythe Katana 3, plane ich aber weiter zu nutzen im neuen System. Ich nutze meinen PC zur Arbeit mit VMs, zum Spielen, und als Speicher für Filme und andere Downloads. Daher wäre es echt toll wenn ich diesen einmal gut Aufrüsten könnte, um wieder für die Zukunft gewappnet zu sein.


----------



## SeboB88 (12. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo,

zunächst einmal vielen Dank für die Möglichkeit des Gewinnspiels.

Mein derzeitiges System und Notebook:

Prozessor: AMD A10 Series A10-6700 4x 3.70GHz
CPU-Kühler: Prolimatech Samuel 17 mit Noctua NF-A15
Mainboard: ASRock FM2A85X-ITX
Arbeitsspeicher: Crucial Ballistix Tactical LP 16GB Kit (8GBx2) DDR3 1600MHz
Grafik: Onboard
Netzteil: Silverstone SST-ST55F-PT - Strider Platinum Serie 550 Watt
Gehäuse: LianLi Q25B mit 1x Noctua NF-A14 und 1x Noctua NF-S12A
SSD: Samsung 840 256GB
HDD: WD RED 3TB

Notebook: Lenovo Thinkpad X240 mit Intel Core i5-4300U

Diese zwei Geräte haben mir während der Studienzeit sehr gute Dienste geleistet und es konnte auch das ein oder andere Spiel auf niedrigsten Einstellungen gespielt werden. Jedoch spiele ich schon länger mit dem Gedanken mir einen reinen Gaming PC wieder anzuschaffen. Aufgrund der begrenzten finanziellen Mittel konnte dies aber bisher noch nicht in Angriff genommen werden. Deshalb bietet sich die Aktion „Pimp my PC 2018“ für mein geplantes Vorhaben an.

Meine gewünschten Komponenten:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 80 Punkte von 85 (5 Punkte übrig)

Da bei mir ein kompletter neuer PC entstehen müsste, habe ich die Komponenten so gewählt, dass die benötigten Basiskomponenten eine gute Grundlage bilden.

Die folgenden Komponenten werden im Falle eines Gewinnes noch angeschafft oder sind schon in meinem Besitz.

Prozessor: AMD Ryzen 5 2600 oder Ryzen 7 2700 (Neuanschaffung)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock 4 (schon vorhanden)
Arbeitsspeicher: G.Skill Aegis 2x8GB DDR4 3000 (Neuanschaffung) oder 2x4GB DDR4 2133 (schon vorhanden)
SSD: mind. 250GB (schon vorhanden)
HDD: mind. 1TB (schon vorhanden)

Viele Grüße


----------



## Mc-Gyv3r (12. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes pcgh-Team, hallo Community.

Ich finde es Klasse, dass es hier immer mal wieder solche tollen Aktionen gibt
und bewerbe mich auch dafür, meinen Pc mal wieder ordentlich zu pimpen.


Aktuell sieht meine Konfiguration wie folgt aus:

Gehäuse: Aerocool Aeroengine II	
Netzteil:	Tagan Piperock TG600-BZ 600W
Mainboard:	Gigabyte GA-H97-D3H
Prozessor:	Intel Core I5 4690K @4GHz
CPU-Kühler:	EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2
Grafikkarte:	Sapphire Radeon R9 280X Dual-X
RAM:		4x4GB DDR3 1600MHz verschiedener Hersteller
Festplatten:	240GB OCZ Trion 100
		1000GB WD Blue
		1500GB Seagate Barracuda 7200.11
Soundkarte:	Creative Labs Soundblaster Live! 24bit 
Laufwerk:	LG DVD Brenner (defekt, deswegen nicht angeschlossen)
Sonstiges:	Noname 2-Port USB 3.0 Controllerkarte pcie
Monitor:	Fujitsu Amilo SL 3230T 23"


Mit dieser Konfiguration lassen sich die meisten aktuellen Games noch mit niedrigen - mittleren 
Details in Full-HD und > 40FPS zocken.
Eine neue Grafikkarte steht aber schon seit längerem auf meinem Wunschzettel da bei der jetzigen auch
einer der beiden Lüfter vermutlich einen Lagerschaden hat (ein sehr lautes kratzen ist bei höherer Drehzahl zu hören).
Das Gehäuse hat mittlerweile schon mehr als 10 Jahre auf dem Buckel und so einige Umbauten miterlebt.
Dafür finde ich sieht es noch echt passabel aus aber ob die ganzen Schraubgewinde einen weiteren 
Komplettumbau standhalten weiß ich nicht.
Das Netzteil läuft für sein Alter von 11 Jahren noch echt gut und der Wirkungsgrad von > 80%
konnte sich damals echt sehen lassen. Trotzdem könnte auch hier mal etwas neues her.
Der Monitor leistet seinen Dienst auch schon seit fast 10 Jahren und macht dafür noch ein echt tolles Bild.
Die vielen Lan-Partys damals haben aber so ihre Spuren in form von Kratzern auf dem Display hinterlassen.
Mit der Prozessorleistung bin eigentlich noch echt zufrieden und der Kühler hält die CPU auf niedrigen Temperaturen
bei kaum hörbarern Geräuschpegel.
Falls ich zu den 4 glücklichen Gewinnern gehören sollte, würde ich für das gewählte Mainboard noch einen Core i5 8600K oder Core 
i7 8700k kaufen, da diese eine sehr gute Gaming-Performance haben und sich dank freiem Multiplikator bei Bedarf auch gut übertakten lassen. 
Dazu dann noch 2*8GB DDR4 im Dual Channel und der Traum PC wäre komplett.


Meine Wunschkomponenten:

Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10 600 Watt CM (5 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)



Ich drücke allen Teilnehmern die Daumen und wünsche den Gewinnern im voraus schonmal viel Spaß mit der neuen Hardware.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Mc-Gyv3r


----------



## Krolgosh (12. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Guten Morgen,

na das ist doch mal wieder eine feine Aktion.  Ich will dieses Jahr auch mal mein Glück versuchen und den PC meiner Frau anmelden. Bei uns Zuhause ist es ja eher so das der PC meiner besseren Hälfte eher Stiefmütterlich behandelt wird. Da wandert dann eben die Hardware die ich nicht mehr benötige rein... natürlich ist ab und zu auch mal eine Neuanschaffung dabei, aber das ist dann doch eher die Ausnahme. 
Jedenfalls möchte ich das ändern, indem die ganzen alten Komponenten rausfliegen und sie endlich ein gleichwertiges System hat, naja eigentlich ist es dann sogar besser als meines wenn alles so klappt wie ich mir das Vorstelle. 

Aktuelles System:


> CPU: Intel i7 3770k
> CPU Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock 2
> MB: Asus P8Z77-V LE PLUS         Z77
> Ram: G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-1600
> ...



Wie man sieht ist dieses etwas in die Jahre gekommen. Die GPU und die SSD mal außen vor, die ich zwangsläufig ersetzen musste. So nun aber gleich mal zu den ausgesuchten Teilen, danach werde ich noch erläutern wieso und weshalb.



> AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
> Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
> Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
> Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
> ...



Zusammenfassend würde das neue System so aussehen: 
(*Vorhande Hardware *| *PCGH - Pimp my PC 2018 Hardware* | *Neu anzuschaffende Hardware*)

*SSD*: Crucial MX500 - 500GB
*HDD: *Seagate 1TB (Datengrab)
*Gehäuse: *Fractal Define S
*MB:* MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon
*GPU:* MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC
*NT:* be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt
*Lüfter:* be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM
*Monitor:* iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1
*CPU:* AMD Ryzen 5 2600X
*CPU Kühler:* Unentschloßen ***
*Ram:* 16GB G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DDR4-3200 DIMM

Habe mich bewusst gegen ein Intel System entschieden, ich finde es super was AMD die letzten Jahre im CPU Segment geleistet hat. In Verbindung mit dem neuen Ram sollte der Ryzen 2600X unter WQHD eine mehr als gute Figur machen. Er mag nicht die schnellste Gaming CPU sein dafür bietet er sonst einfach das bessere Paket. (Bild/Videobearbeitung) In Kombination mit dem *MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon* das genügend Features und Anschlüße bietet sollte das ein sehr gutes Gespann sein. 
Die *MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC* wird die GTX1060 ersetzen damit der neue *iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1* in 1440P mit 144Hz ordentlich befeuert werden kann. Im gleichen Zuge wird das "alte" BQ Dark Power Pro P8 mit dem  *be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt *ersetzt. Wahrscheinlich würde es wohl noch den Dienst tun, aber ich möchte mit der neuen Graka-Gen auf Nummer sicher gehen und die alte Technik ersetzen. 

Da Optik für mich schon immer eine große Rolle gespielt hat, möchte ich das hier in das neue System natürlich auch einfließen lassen. Also Kabel sleeven, Beleuchtung darauf hin anpassen (Schwarz/Weiß). Damit kommen wir auch zum noch fehlenden Kühlkonzept. Ich habe dieses Jahr bei meinem eigenen System einen recht umfangreichen Umbau hinter mir, aufgrund dessen ich noch einen fast kompletten Custom-Wasserkühlungs Loop "rumliegen" habe.   Tja da liegt der Gedanke ja eigentlich recht Nahe das ich dem 2600X einen Kühler und der RTX2080 einen Fullcover Kühler verpasse. Das ganze würde mit einem 420er und einem 280er Radiator gekühlt werden. 
Das nimmt dann natürlich dennoch wieder Dimensionen an trotz vorhandener Komponenten. Benötigt würden noch mehr Lüfter für die Radis, ein Aquaero 5lt zur Steuerung (möchte ich nicht mehr ohne machen), Temp Sensoren, neue Fittinge da ich wenn dann Schläuche ohne WM verwenden möchte und da passen meine alten Fittinge nicht mehr.
Tja und ich hab so meine Zweifel dass das meine Frau so "freigeben" würde.  Sollten meine Überzeugungsarbeiten nicht auf Fruchtbaren Boden treffen werde ich dem 2600X einfach einen be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 verpassen und das mit der Wasserkühlung erstmal auf Eis legen. (Nein ganz aufgeben würde ich es nicht...  )

Ich hab jetzt eigentlich viel mehr geschrieben als ich wollte, aber Ausführlich kann ja nicht schaden denke ich mir. Ich wünsche allen Mitbewerbern viel Erfolg und den Gewinnern viel Spaß mit der Hardware! 

Gruß, Krolgosh

_*[edit] Wie versprochen, hier die Bilder des Systems:*_


----------



## cornflakeswithmilk (12. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebes PCGH-Team,
wie schon die letzten 3 Jahre bewerbe ich mich wieder für die Pimp-My-PC Aktion.

Bei mir hat sich seit Anfang des Jahres im PC-Bereich einiges getan. Mein altgedienter PC mit dem ich mich in den letzten Jahren beworben habe verrichtet zwar wie schon seit geraumer Zeit weiterhin seinen Dienst als Office- und Multimedia-PC, ist aber als Gaming-PC nicht mehr zu gebrauchen.

Dennoch wollte ich endlich wieder in den Genuss von 60 fps und besserer Grafik kommen. Deshalb habe ich im Januar 2018 den „alten“ Gaming-PC meines Bruders abgekauft, der für mich seinen Dienst in 1080p seitdem auch toll und zuverlässig erfüllt.

*Spezifikationen des Gaming PCs:*
*Prozessor:* Intel Core I7-6700k
*Kühler:* Noctua NH D15S
*Mainboard:* Asus Maximus VIII Ranger
*Grafikkarte:* MSI GeForce GTX 1070 Gaming X 
*Festplatten:* Crucial SSD 250GB, 2TB HDD Western Digital
*RAM:* HyperX 16 GB DDR4 RAM
*Gehäuse:* Phanteks Enthoo Evolv ATX
*Netzteil:* bequiet! PURE POWER 9 500W
*Monitor (Fernseher):* LG OLED 55C8 für den Gaming PC, LG IPS224V-PN für den Office/Multimedia PC
*Tastatur:* Logitech K400 mit Touchpad
*Maus:* keine Maus
*Gamepad:* Microsoft Xbox One Controller

Im August 2018 ist mir nach 9 Jahren mein Samsung FullHD Fernseher LE32B650, den ich für das Spielen am PC benutzt habe, kaputtgegangen und ich habe ihn logischerweise mit einen zukunftsträchtigen 4K HDR Fernseher ersetzt (LG OLED 55C8). Man kann auf dem neuen Fernseher natürlich auch in FullHD spielen, sogar in 120HZ, dennoch würde ich den Fernseher gerne komplett mit 4K ausreizen.
Dementsprechend bewerbe ich mich auch dieses Jahr wieder für die Pimp-My-PC Aktion, um die größte Hürde die mein aktueller PC für 4K hat, zu stemmen. Deshalb fällt als Hauptkomponente auch meine Wahl auf die RTX 2080ti von MSI. 

Um eine solche GPU auch problemlos zum laufen zu bringen, braucht es auch ein besseres Netzteil. Darum ist meine Wahl auf das beqiet PurePower 10 600W Netzteil gefallen, damit man beim Übertakten der Grafikkarte und der CPU noch Leistungsreserven hat.

Das ausgewählte Mainboard habe ich gewählt um in ein oder zwei Jahren auf einen Zen2 Prozessor zu upgraden und die aktuell im Einsatz befindliche CPU sowie Mainboard des Gaming PCs in meinen Office/Multimedia PCs einzusetzen inkl. neuem Gehäuse.

Auch wenn ich zum spielen meinen Fernseher benutze, würde ich mich freuen, meinen aktuell benutzten 22" Monitor mit dem ausgewählten 25" liyama Monitor zu ersetzen.


*Nachfolgend mein gewünschter Upgrade-Wunsch:*


> AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk (5 Punkte)
> Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
> Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10 600 Watt CM (5 Punkte)
> Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
> ...



Vielen Dank wieder einmal  an euch und eure Partner für die tolle Aktion!


----------



## Gecko2110 (12. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH Team und liebe Community,

Danke erst mal an PCGH und die Sponsoren (MSI, BeQuiet! & Iiyama) für solch eine Möglichkeit.

*Die Komponenten:*

Mein aktuelles System:

CPU: 			       Intel I5 2500K – Sandy Bridge
Mainboard: 		Gigabyte GA-Z68 XP-UD3P
Speicher: 		       Team Elite 1333 PC3-10700 DDR3-Dual aus 06/12
Grafikkarte: 		Saphire Radeon HD 7800 mit 2 GB
Festplatten:  		Samsung SSD 830 mit 64GB & Western Digital Caviar Green 750 GB 7500AARX mit 750 GB
Netzteil: 		       selbstverständlich ein BeQuiet!, aber etwas in die Jahre gekommen.
Gehäuse: 		      Fractal Design Define R5
Monitor:                Benq Senseye 3 - ET- 0027-B / G2420HDBL
Tastatur:                Corsair Strafe RGB Mechanik Gaming - I like - 
Maus:                      Logitech MX 518



> _Mein Wunsch Upgrade wäre:__
> 
> Intel-Mainboard:                MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
> Netzteil:                                  be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
> ...




_Warum so eine Auswahl und … so kann man die neuen Komponenten mit dem alten Rechner alleine kombiniert gar nicht betreiben..._                ...stimmt!


*Der Grund warum ich dies und genau diese Komponenten haben möchte ist, ..* dass ich gerne einfach  mal wieder richtig zocken will(!) und meinen hochleistungsfähig Staubumwälzer gerne leise zähmen möchte, 
Aktuell muss ich schon bei dem einen oder anderen Spiel die Details runter setzen oder gefühlt „aufheben / raus nehmen“. (Skyrim oder The Witcher)

Seit langem bin ich schon am Komponenten suchen und definieren, was ich mir so schönes einbauen könnte. Habe dabei unzählige PCGH-Prints gelesen und immer wieder auch die diversen Videos geschaut, was ich wie gerne mit meinem Rechner machen möchte. Dabei habe ich mir auch 3 Systeme überlegt, die je nach Budget aufgebaut werden könnten.

Aufgrund des „Mining WAHNS“ habe ich den Kauf einer zukunftsträchtigen Grafikkarte seit Weihnachten letzten Jahres immer wieder verzögert. 
Jetzt aktuell herrschen wiederum CPU Engpässe, die mich zusätzlich haben zögern lassen. 
Auch wenn man es an den Bildern unten nicht direkt sehen kann (leichtes Schämen, beim dem Kabelkrautsalat) bin ich gelernter Industriemechaniker und möchte unbedingt einmal eine Wasserkühlung selber bauen. (Auszug aus meiner Bucket-List!)

Somit spare ich schon etwas für mein „kleines“ Bauvorhaben. Kommen wir mal so langsam zu meinen noch fehlenden Komponenten, die ich natürlich noch beschaffen würde um den Rechner überhaupt betreiben zu können:

CPU: Das MSI  Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC ist die perfekte Ergänzung zu meinem geplanten Intel  I7 8700K oder sogar einen I5 9600K bzw. I7 9700K (spart man sich das köpfen; Edit: ok, gem dem letzten Artikel auf der PCGH Homepage muss / darf man doch köpfen.). Durch das „AC“-Addon ist sogar noch die WLAN Karte, perfekt! 
Edit: Leider nach den letzten weiteren Preiserhöhungen möchte ich  gerne AMD meinen Trubut zollen, dass die in der Lage sind einen sauberen CPU konstant zu fertigen! Respect, schaffen nicht alle heutzu Tage. 
Daher möchte nicht mehr ein "MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC", sondern ersetze das super Board durch ein *"MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon".* Dies kombiniert mit einem 2700x macht bei den Preisen einfach aktuell Sinnvoller.  
Habe im November 2 Wochen Urlaub und will eine davon nur für den Aufbau (mit PCGH unterstützung) oder Umbau (ohne die schönen Komponenten von PCGH, ...geht dann leider deutlich schneller) investeieren und basteln.[/Edit]
[Edit-Edit] Wenn es jetzt aber doch ein MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC sein müsste, wäre ich definitiv nicht enttäuscht!  [/Edit-Edit]

Der passende Speicher zum Mainboard muss dann ja auch gleich neu... daher wäre dann meine Wahl Corsair DIMM 16GB DDR4-3000 Kit. Sollte reichen und hier kann man ggf. etwas Geld sparen. 

Festplatten: Dort würde ich gerne eine Samsung 970 EVO 250 GB-M2 (Windows und ein paar weitere Programme zum CAD-Zeichnen) einbauen in der Kombination mit einer Crucial MX500 1 TB zum Zocken und einer weiteren WD WD40EFRX 4 TB als Massenspeicher.

Grafikkarte und Monitor: Die aktuell zum Einsatz kommende Grafikkarte hat es hintersich. Sie ist alt, laut (könnte man etwas gegen machen) und einfach schrecklich langsam. Daher würde ich mich sehr über eine der Modernsten Karten freuen, die es derzeit auf dem Markt gibt! Die MSI 2080 zusammen mit dem Iiyama Monitor wäre die Ergänzung für das System, was ich richtig  gerne aufbauen würde. 
Mein aktueller Monitor kann die Tabellen super anzeigen, aber Spielen ist er ... verbesserungswürdig. 


Kommen wir zur Kühlung: Mein Aktuelles Fractal Design Define R5 könnte man dafür ganz gut verwenden, aber wenn es ein  be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange geben würde, wäre dies meine absolute Top Auswahl!
Dies Kombiniert mit einem (die Hersteller der evtl zum Einsatzkommenden Komponenten nehme ich jetzt mal Alphamäßig hier raus) 360´ger Radiator, einem 150 mm Ausgleichsbehälter und einer integrierten D5 Pumpe. Die CPU / GPU Kühler sollten dann auch entsprechend König´lich gekühlt werden und dazu Top passen. *träum*
Das innere des Rechners würde ich mit blauer RGB und oranger Flüssigkeit komplettieren. Ob es Hard oder Soft Tubes werden, ... da bin ich noch am überlegen. Aber vermutlich im ersten Schritt Soft.

Alles in allem Würde zusätzlich somit ca. 1.400 € zusätzlich bei einem PCGH Online Partner bezahlen müssen, um alles zusammen zu realisieren.


Sollte ich leider nicht einer der „4 Auserwählten“ sein, so würde es ein kleinerer Rechner (vermutlich aber immer noch ein 2600K mit einer 1060) ohne Wasserkühlung im alten Gehäuse werden. *schnief*


Sollte ich jedoch diesen beschriebenen Traum von einem Rechner so realisieren dürfen, würde ich mit freude eine kleine Bilder-Storyline meiner größten Erfolge (oder vermutlich eher der besten Missgeschicke) hier im Forum mit allen Usern zu teilen! 
(FALLS gewünscht auch gerne bei euch vor Ort, damit die Bilder etwas besser werden.)


Viele liebe Grüße und würde allen solch ein Upgrade gönnen,

Gecko

"Please PCGH, Pimp up my Ride! ... ähhh... Computer"

* Edit-Edit-Edit: Fingers crossed & heute ist wirklich mein Geburtstag! (Beleg kann gerne nachgereicht und als Bedingung gemacht werden!) *

*Edit-Edit-Edit-Edit: So... Netzteil richtigrum eingebaut (damals nicht gesehen, dass man die Blende sooo einfach abschrauben kann) und Kabel am vergangenen WE neu verlegt.*


----------



## darkknightAndi (12. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin schon seit längerem PCGH Leser und habe durch die "Pimp my PC" Aktion nun auch den Weg ins Forum gefunden.

Hier ein Einblick in mein aktuelles System:

Prozessor: Intel i7-6700K
CPU-Kühler: Cooler Master Masterair MA410P Turmkühler (1 x 120mm)
Mainboard: Asus Z170 Pro Gaming (Sockel 1151)
Arbeitsspeicher: 2x Corsair 8GB DDR4-2666
Grafikkarte: Asus Geforce GTX 960 Strix 4G OC
SSD: Samsung 850 Evo 500GB + Adata 120GB
HDD: WD Blue 3TB
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 9 600 Watt CM
Gehäuse: Corsair SPEC-03 Midi Tower
Lüfter: 3 x 120mm (2 x vorinstalliert, 1 x be quiet! Pure Wings 2)
Monitor: Acer G276HL 27 Zoll (FHD, 60Hz)

Bei mir stehen als nächste Upgrades ein neuer Monitor und eine entsprechende Grafikkarte an, um endlich 144Hz und eine höhere Auflösung als Full HD genießen zu können. Mainboard und CPU müsste ich leistungstechnisch zwar nicht unbedingt wechseln, liebäugele aber schon seit längerer Zeit mit einem Sprung ins MSI-Lager. Gleichzeitig würde ich diese Gelegenheit nutzen, um mit dem AMD Ryzen 7 2700X einen zukunftssichereren Achtkerner nachzurüsten. Diesen möchte ich zunächst mit AMDs Wraith Prism Boxed-Kühler kühlen, um mir selbst ein Bild vom viel gelobten Standard-CPU-Kühler des 2700X zu machen. Das passende Mainboard ist für mich bereits mit dem B450 Tomahawk gegeben, da es alle für mich relevanten Features bereithält und sogar Möglichkeiten zur Übertaktung bietet. Die dadurch eingesparten Punkte investiere ich lieber in ein Netzteil mit größeren Leistungsreserven und das Dark Base 700. Wie auf den Bildern gut erkennbar bietet mein jetziges Gehäuse leider kaum Möglichkeiten, um Kabel zu verstecken. Zudem möchte ich in Zukunft auf ein schlichtes und elegantes Gehäuse setzen, was das Dark Base 700 für mich in Perfektion verkörpert.

Somit sind meine "Pimp my PC 2018" Wunschkomponenten:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk (5 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 83 Punkte von 85 (2 Punkte übrig)

weitere neue Hardware: AMD Ryzen 7 2700X inkl. Wraith Prism Boxed-Kühler


Viele Grüße
darkknightAndi


----------



## Jonny97 (12. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

*Hallo liebe PCGH-Redakteure,*

Auch dieses Jahr freue ich mich, mich wieder bei eurer Aufrüstaktion bewerben zu können.

Meine vorhandene Hardware ist:

*Prozessor:* intel core i7 8700k
*Mainboard:* MSI Z370 GAMING PRO CARBON
*Arbeitsspeicher:* 16GB G.SKILL Trident Z 3600 C15
*Festplatten:* Samsung SSD 840 Evo 256GB, Crucial MX300 525GB, Crucial MX500 1TB
*Grafikkarte:* Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Vapor-X
*Sound:* Asus Xonar Essence STX
*Netzteil:* bequiet! Dark Power Pro 11 650 Watt
*Gehäuse:* Lian Li PC-A61WX
*Monitor:* ASUS MG278Q 

Nach dem ich dieses Jahr bereits den alten i5 2500k getauscht habe, benötige ich hier kein Upgrade.
Daher habe ich mir das MSI B450 und den günstigen CPU-Kühler ausgesucht,
um eine der beiden Ryzen APU´s günstig ausprobieren zu können.

Das eigentliche Ziel meines Aufrüstplans ist jedoch die Grafikkarte, hier habe ich die RTX 2080 Ti gewählt,
da ich  die Raytracing Technik spannend finde und auch mit meiner R9 290 für aktuelle Spiele etwas schwach aufgestellt bin.
Vorallem da ich bereits in WQHD spiele und hier die Grafikkarte bereits nur noch dank Freesync ein ordentliches Spielerlebnis erzeugt.
Hierfür sind dann auch zwei der 3 Lüfter gedacht um vermutlich als "Ghettomod" die Grafikkarte noch leiser zu machen.

Den iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 würde ich als Zweitbildschirm nutzen.

Die neuen Komponenten:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 84 Punkte von 85 (1 Punkte übrig)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Liebe Grüße
Jonny


----------



## Arndtagonist (12. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebe PCGH-Community und liebe PCGH-Redaktion,
bisher habe ich immer nur passiv Forenbeiträge über Hardwarezusammenstellungen oder Kommentare zu den neusten Neuigkeiten gelesen. Was gäbe es nun nach Monaten des Rezipierens für einen besseren Grund, als durch diese wunderbare Aktion mein aktives Dasein in diesem Forum einzuleiten? Hiermit möchte ich mich also für die „Pimp my PC 2018“-Aktion bewerben.

*Mein jetziges System:*

Mainboard: MSI Z97 Gaming 5
Gehäuse: Fractal Define R4 gedämmt
PSU: be quiet! Pure Power L8 630 Watt
CPU: Intel Core i7 4790k 4x4,00Ghz
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock 3
RAM: Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600 (2x8 GB)
SSD: Samsung 850 Evo 250 GB
HDD: Seagate ST1000DM003 1000GB
GPU: MSI GeForce GTX 970 Gaming 4G

*Meine Wunschkomponenten:*

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (12 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX Vega 64 Air Boost 8G OC (27 Punkte)

Gesamt: 82 Punkte von 85 (3 Punkte übrig)

*Warum bewerbe ich mich?*

Seit einigen Jahren begeistere ich mich für Hardware. Nach meinem Studium habe ich mir daher als Belohnung das System zugelegt, das ihr oben aufgeführt seht. Zuvor habe ich lediglich einen Laptop für Hausarbeiten und eine Spielekonsole zum Spielen besessen. Ich war also noch recht grün hinter den Ohren, was die Zusammenstellung von Komponenten oder gar den Zusammenbau der Hardware anging, wollte mich aber meiner Leidenschaft hingeben, meinen Computer selbst zusammenzubauen. Da ich mir ein Hantieren mit den damals doch recht hochwertigen Teilen in meinen unerfahrenen Händen nicht zutraute, hatte ich einen befreundeten Informatiker gebeten, mich bei der Zusammenstellung und dem Zusammenbau zu unterstützen. Alles verlief ohne nennenswerte Schwierigkeiten und das System tut seinen Dienst bis heute. Warum also etwas ändern?
Das hat viele Gründe. Je mehr ich mich im Lauf der Jahre mit Hardware beschäftigt habe, desto mehr sind mir „Ungereimtheiten“ bei meiner Zusammenstellung aufgefallen. Zum einen bin ich im Nachhinein an das Preisverhältnis von Grafikkarte und Prozessor angestoßen. Für beides habe ich damals ungefähr das gleiche Budget auf Anraten meines Freundes ausgegeben, der mir auch die GTX 970 empfohlen hatte. Das hat die Zukunftsträchtigkeit langfristig und den Spielegenuss kurzfristig beeinträchtig, da ich zwar einen sehr starken Prozessor besitze, der Flaschenhals allerdings bei der Grafikkarte zu finden ist, bevor der Prozessor annähernd an seine Grenzen stößt. Ich denke mir, dass alle Leser dieses Forums über das Problem mit dem RAM der genannten Grafikkarte Bescheid wissen. Rückblickend hätte ich daher mehr Geld in die Grafikeinheit und weniger in die CPU investieren sollen. Es kommt hinzu, dass mir geraten wurde, trotz Aufpreises auf einen K-Prozessor mit ordentlichem Lüfter zu setzen, um übertakten zu können. Mittlerweile habe ich das zwar auch getan und merke nun umso mehr, dass es letztendlich doch die Grafikkarte ist, die limitiert. Zudem bin ich zu der Selbsterkenntnis gekommen, dass ich Übertakten grundsätzlich spannend finde, es aber so komplex in meinen Augen ist, dass ich zumindest bei der CPU lange Zeit die Finger gelassen habe und auch in Zukunft eher nur dann am Regler drehen würde, wenn der Prozessor den limitierenden Faktor darstellt.
Doch bevor ich lediglich einige hundert Euro in eine neue Grafikkarte investiere, stört mich schon der nächste Aspekt: der RAM. Aus Kostengründen wurde mir damals der günstigere DDR3 Speicher empfohlen. Um zukunftssicherer zu sein, hätte man hier damals direkt auf DDR4 setzen sollen. Im Alltag merke ich davon zugegeben kaum etwas, aber auch hier besteht aus meiner Sicht eindeutig Optimierungsbedarf, wenn man ohnehin aufrüstet. Das betrifft im Übrigen auch das Netzteil: Hier stellt die Leistung ebenfalls nicht unbedingt ein Problem, aber die Bronzeplakette ist auf jeden Fall etwas, das es zu verbessern gilt.
Ein weiterer kleiner Wermutstropfen ist die Tatsache, dass ich die doch recht schicken Komponenten hinter einem gedämmten Gehäuse verbaut sind. Ich wusste ja gar nicht, wie schön Hardware sein kann (da hat sich in den letzten Jahren einiges getan). Weil mein Rechner damals im gemeinsamen Wohnzimmer stehen musste, hatte ich meiner Frau versprochen, diesen möglichst leise zu konfigurieren. Aus diesem Grund fiel die Wahl auf das Define R4, das zwar gute Dienste leistet, momentan aber eher in meinem mittlerweile eigenen Zimmer ein trostloses Dasein unter meinem Schreibtisch fristet, da er als schwarzer „Klotz“ in meinen Augen eher weniger salonfähig anmutet. (Foto im Anhang).
Zudem habe ich auch einiges über das Zusammenbauen von Computern gelernt. Einiges würde ich heute anders machen: Grafikkarte für eine bessere Belüftung weiter oben verbauen, einen dritten Caselüfter einbauen und die Rückseite für Kabelmanagement nutzen (ich wusste bis vor einiger Zeit gar nicht, dass das überhaupt möglich ist. Wir hatten mein System damals so zusammengebaut).
Ich möchte einfach ein System haben, das es mir erlaubt, auch wieder längerfristig in den Genuss von Spielen in sehr hohen Details und Einstellungen zu kommen. Und ich möchte meinen Computer von seinem Schattendasein unter dem Schreibtisch befreien und ihm einen neuen Platz als König auf der Platte statt unter ihr bieten. Da mein RAM und meine CPU nicht mit den hier angebotenen Komponenten Kompatibel sind, muss also ein komplett neues System her, damit es sich richtig lohnt. Da kommt mir doch diese Aktion wie gerufen! 

*Warum diese Komponenten?*

Das Motherboard
Eigentlich bin ich mit der Performance meiner CPU zufrieden (auch wenn sie ein paar mehr mehr Kerne und Threads haben könnte), sodass ich sie bei einer neuen Konfiguration durchaus mitnehmen würde, wenn ich könnte. Allerdings wäre der Sockel mit den angebotenen Brettern von Intel nicht kompatibel, so dass ich ohnehin eine Neuanschaffung tätigen müsste. Zudem ist auch der Sockel bereits veraltet, so dass ich gerne etwas Zukunftsträchtigeres hätte. Es stellt sich dementsprechend grundsätzlich die Frage: AMD oder Intel? 
Wie eingangs erwähnt beschäftige ich mich regelmäßig mit dem Thema Hardware. Da ich bisher ausschließlich Erfahrungen mit der Kombination Intel/Nvidia gesetzt habe und AMD bei mir immer das Nachsehen hatte, war ich nicht nur neugierig auf die neuen Prozessoren, sondern habe mich auch über den alteingesessenen Newcomer gerade deswegen gefreut, da Konkurrenz ja bekanntlich das Geschäft belebt. Nachdem ich dann die ersten Tests zu den Ryzenprozessoren gelesen hatte, war ich total angefixt. Und da ich es liebe, neue Dinge auszuprobieren, habe ich für mich entschieden: Der nächste Prozessor kommt von AMD. Hinzukommt, dass der Sockel AM4 vermutlich noch bei den neusten Generationen bei AMD erhalten bleiben wird, so dass diese Lösung in meinen Augen am vielversprechendsten ist. Zudem mag ich es zwar nicht gerne zu übertakten, aber durch die Freizügigkeit des Herstellers wäre auch das langfristig zumindest eine Option.
Die Wahl ist deshalb auf das MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon gefallen. Mit MSI habe ich besonders im Mainboardbereich sehr gute Erfahrungen gesammelt (in meinem jetzigen System ist auch ein MSI-Brett verbaut) und, da ich plane, bei einem neuen Aufbau ein Case mit Sichtfenster zu verwenden, muss auch die Hauptplatine ansehnlich sein. Da es bei der Endkalkulation leider nicht mehr für das wirklich schon teure aber sehr schicke X399 gereicht hat, gebe ich mich mit dem weniger prunkvollen aber nichtsdestotrotz reichhaltig ausgestatten und gleichzeitig wunderschönen Brett zufrieden. Es übertrifft trotzdem alle meine Anforderungen Anforderungen und erlaubt es mir zusätzlich, endlich auf DDR4 aufzurüsten. 

Die Grafikkarte und der Monitor
Hier ist mir die Wahl recht schwergefallen. Im High-End-Bereich hat momentan klar Nvidia allein durch die neuen RTX-Karten die Nase vorn. Allerdings habe ich mich dennoch für die MSI Radeon RX Vega 64 Air Boost 8G OC entschieden. Das hat zwei Gründe: Zum einen möchte ich AMD auch in diesem Bereich eine Chance geben und mir gerne die größte Leistung holen, die diese Firma derzeit zu bieten hat. Zum anderen habe ich mich vor einiger Zeit vermehrt mit Monitoren im Verhältnis zur Grafikleistung auseinandergesetzt. Momentan besitze ich einen ASUS VG248QE, den ich mir angeschafft hatte, um mit 144 Hz zu spielen. Hier limitiert aber meine Grafikkarte und es kommt dementsprechend häufig zu hässlichem Tearing, während ich versuche, die Landschaft zu genießen. Und nicht immer erreicht man auch mit den neuesten Karten und sehr hohen Einstellungen die 144 Hz. Wie könnte man das Problem angehen?
Die Lösung: Eine AMD-Grafikkarte mit Freesync. Zwar bietet mein Gerät diese Funktion nicht an, praktischerweise gibt es aber bei der Aktion wunderbare Monitore, die auch noch genau dieses Feature unterstützen! Da ich auch ein qualitatives Upgrade im Bereich Bild und Bildschirmdiagonale anstrebe, habe ich mich für den iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 entschieden. Mit seinen 27“ und den angegebenen Panel-Werten ist das zudem eine deutliche Steigerung zu meinem jetzigen Modell. Die hier angebotene Kombination aus Monitor und GPU ist aus technischer Sicht das absolute Dreamteam dieser Aktion und würde sich auch optisch gut im aber auch neben dem Gehäuse machen. 

Das Netzteil
Zugegeben, das ausgesuchte Netzteil be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt ist ein versorgungstechnischer Overkill. Normalerweise werden in heutigen Systemen selten mehr als 500 Watt benötigt. Der Grund, warum meine Wahl auf dieses Gerät gefallen ist, ist schlichtweg die Energieeffizienz. Eine Platinplakette ist in Anbetracht meiner alten Bronzeauszeichnung ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht. Da ich ja ohnehin aufgrund der ausgewählten Einzelteile einen komplett neunen Zusammenbau plane, kommt mir das nur gelegen, zumal die ausgewählte Grafikkarte viel Leistung fordert. Immerhin könnte diese nun möglichst effizient zur Verfügung gestellt werden.

Das Gehäuse
Schon immer habe ich das Design von be quiet! geliebt. Das Schwarz gepaart mit orangenen Nuancen empfinde ich als höchst ästhetisch, sodass auch bei meinem alten System einige Komponenten einfach aus diesem Hause stammen mussten. Mittlerweile beschränkt sich die Produktpalette aber nicht mehr auf Netzteile und Lüfter: Die Gehäuse von be quiet! sind ebenso schön gestaltet wie auch alle anderen Produkte aus diesem Haus. Ich konnte daher nicht anders als mich hier für das Modell der Königsklasse zu entscheiden, dem be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange, da es die besagte Farbkombination neben dem edlen Design perfektioniert. Zwar kann ich aufgrund des Aufbaus das Netzteil nicht länger bewundern (für mich sind Case und PSU das optische Dreamteam dieser Aktion), allerdings bietet das Case zusammen mit dem Mainboard schon ausreichend Anlass zu staunen.
Ein besonderer Aspekt ist für mich darüber hinaus das Sichtfenster, das für die geplante Präsentation meines Systems unerlässlich wäre. Da die anderen angebotenen Cases entweder keinen Farbakzent oder kein Sichtfenster bieten, fiel mir die Wahl hier nicht sonderlich schwer. Hinzukommt, dass ich die angebotenen CPU-Kühler zwar sehr zu schätzen weiß (ich habe selbst einen Dark Rock 3 verbaut), mein Fokus aber primär auf der Optik liegt, die ohne Sichtfenster schlichtweg nicht realisiert werden kann. Zudem verfügt das Case bereits über eine ausreichende Anzahl von Lüftern, sodass ich hier lieber in Effizienz bei der Stromaufnahme investiere (zumal mir eine Nachrüstung von Lüftern unproblematischer und weniger verschwenderisch als ein Austausch einer PSU erscheint).

*Welche neuen Komponenten kommen hinzu?*

Dem Hardware-erfahrenen Leser wird sich nun die Frage stellen: Wenn du einen neuen Computer zusammenstellst, fehlen doch noch ein paar Komponenten? Und das ist absolut richtig. Für den Fall, dass ich auserkoren werde, würde ich selbst ein wenig in die Tasche greifen und einige Komponenten ergänzen, damit ich mein altes System, das ich verschenken will, nicht zerrupfen muss. Hier eine Liste der potentiellen Anschaffungen:

CPU: AMD Ryzen 7 2700X
CPU-Kühler: Boxed oder evtl. Cooler Master MasterAir MA410M
RAM: G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz 16GB, DDR4-3200 oder Corsair Vengeance RGB schwarz 16GB, DDR4-3200
HDD: Western Digital WD Blue 2TB, SATA 6Gb/s
SSD: 500GB Crucial MX500 M.2 2280

Hier ist die Auswahl aber noch nicht in Stein gemeißelt. Meine Überlegung ist, dass ich das Geld, dass ich durch die Aktion spare (diesmal ohne ein schlechtes Gewissen zu haben, dass die Grafikkarte zu kurz kommt), in eine gute CPU investieren kann. Der Ryzen 2700X besticht dabei nicht einfach nur durch pure Leistung: Als kleines Extra erhält meinen einen RGB-Boxed-Kühler, der eine wunderbare Synergie mit dem Motherboard bietet und dem Kriterium des optischen Anspruchs mehr als genügt. Da seine Kühlleistung und Lautstärke bei Rezensionen allerdings einen gemischten Eindruck zurücklassen, habe ich direkt eine Alternative herausgesucht. Denkbar wäre auch, dass ich meinen alten Dark Rock 3 mitnehme, da er mit AM4 kompatibel sein soll, allerdings bräuchte das alte System einen alternativen Lüfter und der Boxed-Kühler ist schon anderweitig als Ersatzteil verbaut worden. Ob der RAM nun auch noch leuchten muss, weiß ich nicht. Daher habe ich eine Variante überlegt, die im Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis besser dasteht, und eine andere in Erwägung gezogen, die RGB-Beleuchtung bietet. Was bei diesen Kombinationen im Zusammenhang und darüber hinaus mit dem Gehäuse alles möglich wäre!
Als Datenträger will ich schlichtweg eine SSD, auf der genug Platz für die wichtigsten Programme und Spiele ist und die per M.2 angeschlossen werden kann (ein kleiner Traum von mir, der im alten System einfach nicht zu realisieren war). Hinzu gesellt sich eine normale HDD, auf der sich Platz für alle anderen Spiele, Fotos etc. findet. Sie sollte langlebig, nicht zu laut und vor allem schnell sein.
Gerne würde ich im Falle eines Gewinns die Community in die Auswahl der Komponenten einbeziehen. Das betrifft nicht nur die Zusammenstellung der Komponenten (mein Hauptwissen über Hardware und Preis-/Leistungsverhältnisse entstammt einem Großteil den Forenbeiträgen), sondern auch die Inanspruchnahme von Hilfe beim Zusammenbau durch die Bastlerliste des Forums (es befinden sich mindestens zwei Freiwillige in unmittelbarer Umgebung, von denen ich gerne einen bei der Montage dabeihätte). Ein Logbuch beim Zusammenbau wäre auch spannend. Ich freue mich allein schon bei dem Gedanken auf den Austausch und die anregenden Diskussionen!

*Was passiert mit den alten Komponenten?*

Im Sinne der Nachhaltigkeit wird keine Komponente meines alten Systems weggeworfen! Ich plane, die Teile zu verschenken, denn warum sollte nur ich Glück haben? Da meine Frau gerade fleißig an ihrer Masterarbeit tippt und ihr nur ein 13“ Laptop zur Verfügung steht, würde mein Monitor sowie mein System mit Ausnahme der Grafikkarte an meine Liebste gehen. Das würde ihren Rücken sowie ihre Augen entspannen und käme mir bestimmt auch zugute. Da sie nicht plant, besonders anspruchsvolle Spiele zu spielen, würde das System auch mit der im Prozessor enthaltenen Grafikeinheit sehr gute Dienste leisten. Ist zwar ein wenig Overkill, das System eher für Office-Anwendungen zu nutzen, sie kann sich aber in den nächsten Jahren nicht beschweren, dass ihr System zu langsam ist, zumal ihr die verbaute SSD einen ordentlichen Geschwindigkeitsschub verschaffen sollte und die HDD ausreichend Platz für Bilder etc. bietet.
Meine Grafikkarte geht an meinen besten Freund, der mir am Anfang des Jahres die Erstellung und den Zusammenbau seines Computers anvertraut hatte. Dank der nützlichen Tipps und Hilfen in diesem Forum und den Artikeln zu APUs sowie GPUs konnte ich ihn ausufernd beraten. Da zunächst schnell Ersatz für einen kleinen Geldbeutel hermusste, was nicht zuletzt durch drastische Abstürze seines alten Systems initiiert wurde, entschieden wir uns für eine Übergangslösung mit einem AMD Ryzen 2400G ohne Grafikkarte, da dieser Prozessor nicht nur ordentliche Rechenleistung, sondern auch eine gute Übergangslösung für die Nutzung von allerhand Spielen darstellte. Die GPU sollte dann nachgerüstet werden, sobald das Sparschwein wieder voller war. Allerdings hat sich im Lauf des Jahres doch recht kurzfristig abgezeichnet, dass er Ehemann und Vater geworden ist, sodass das Sparen für den Computer in nächster Zeit weniger realistisch scheint. Da meine GTX 970 trotz ihres Alters für ihn mindestens ein so krasses Upgrade darstellt, wie es die Vega 64 für mich wäre, soll er die Karte bekommen, damit er viel Freude mit ihr haben kann.

Abschließend möchte ich mich bei allen Danken, die sich nicht von meiner Textmenge haben ausbremsen oder abschrecken lassen, sondern trotzdem meine Bewerbung gelesen haben. Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmenden viel Erfolg, hoffe aber natürlich auch, dass ich zu einem der vier Glücklichen zählen darf, die ausgewählt werden!


----------



## joNickels (12. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebes PCGH-Team, 

hier bewirbt sich ein etwa 10 Jahre alter Tower der sich notgedrungen noch als Gamingrechner behaupten muss, jedoch in seinen alten Tagen bis zum letzten Bootvorgang lieber ein Office PC wäre. Um dies zu ermöglichen ist er auf die Gunst der Sponsoren angewiesen, da dieser Wunsch sonst nicht realisierbar ist. 

Kurz etwas zu den letzten 12 Monaten. Bis ich umgezogen bin und der Release von Fortnite vor der Tür stand hatte das System eigentlich schon seine Ruhe im Keller gefunden. Die meisten Spiele die ich zu der Zeit gespielt hatte (Path of Exile, League of Legends, Age of Empires 2 und Call of Duty 4) liefen auch mehr oder weniger auf meinem Laptop. Nur eben Fortnite nicht. Das konnte nur mein Mitbewohner auf seiner Playstation spielen und Crossplay mit Ihm war wegen meinem in die Jahre gekommenen Rechner nicht möglich. Also habe ich mich bemüht etwas zu tun um das zu ändern. Ich habe hier im Forum nach Rat gefragt. Obwohl viele in der Kiste keine Zukunft gesehen haben und mir zu einem Neubau geraten haben, hat interessierterUser mir über Monate mit Fachwissen sowie viel Geduld zur Seite gestanden. Wir haben es geschafft das Mainboard mit 4 DDR2 Riegeln zu bestücken, eine brauchbare Grafikkarte einzubauen, die Zugriffszeiten mit einer SSD zu beschleunigen (leider auf dem Board nur SATA2 möglich) sowie die dann übertaktete CPU mit einem neuen Kühler zu schonen. Damit bei einem weiteren Upgrade nicht alle Teile wieder neu gekauft werden müssen und nicht zuviel "verlorenes" Geld in diese alte Plattform investiert wird, haben wir darauf geachtet, dass die gekauften Komponenten auch mit neueren Plattformen kompatibel sind. Nebenbei habe ich auch noch gelernt einen Core2Quad zu übertakten und das Innenleben eines Rechners zusammenzubauen. Das System läuft jetzt seit etwa einem halben Jahr stabil, das NT ist zum Glück noch nicht durchgebrannt und ich kann Fortnite, wenn auch nicht auf stabilen 60 FPS, mit meinen Freunden spielen und epische Siege einfahren. Es war ein wirklich schönes Projekt! Dinge die den Gaminggenuss steigern, wie während dem Spielen Musik zu hören, sind aufgrund der alten CPU leider nicht möglich. Auch die Frontseite von meinem Case musste ich abmontieren da sonst bei dem alten Teil zu wenig Luft zirkuliert. Ich würde wirklich gerne mal wieder das Gefühl von einem aktuellen Rechner bekommen um dann auch anspruchsvollere Titel spielen zu können. Das neue Fallout oder Assasin's Creed fiele mir da spontan ein. Dafür würde ich selbst noch einen Ryzen 5-2600, 16 GB DDR 4 RAM und eine HDD kaufen. Zusammen mit den unten aufgeführten Wunschkomponenten ergibt das ein für mich wirklich tolles System. Dabei möchte ich noch ein paar Worte zu den geplanten Komponenten sagen. Wie viele Mitbewerber hier im Thread habe ich mich für die Kombination aus einem Freesync Monitor und der dann dafür passenden Vega Grafikkarte entschieden. Beim Mainboard habe ich mich für ein AMD Mainboard entschieden, welches ich anschließend mit einer Ryzen CPU bestücken möchte. Diese Auswahl hat mehrere Gründe: 1) Intel CPUs sind momentan einfach zu teuer, 2) meinen "neuen" CPU Lüfter kann ich weiterhin verwenden und am wichtigsten 3) ich möchte in Verbindung mit der vorhandenen SSD und der dann neu gekauften HDD via StoreMI viel Speicherplatz mit schnellen Zugriffszeiten für einen bezahlbaren Preis bekommen. Dies ist so nur mit einem Ryzen System möglich. Die Basis des Systems bildet schließlich die Kombination aus einem neuen Gehäuse (ohne Riss im Glas und mit guten Luftdurchsatz) und einem Netzteil das mit den Anforderungen klar kommt.  
Vielen Dank an die Sponsoren und die PCGH-Redaktion für so ein schönes Gewinnspiel.

Link zum Thread: Alten Rechner aufrüsten

Komponenten vor dem Aufrüsten: 
CPU: Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600
CPU Kühler: nichts brauchbares
Mainboard: Gigabyte P35-DS3 rev. 2
Ram: 2*1GB OCZ DDR2 800
Grafik: Radeon 3850 HD
Netzteil: Corsair VX550W power supply
Speicher: 500 GB HDD

Komponenten nach dem Aufrüsten: 
CPU: Q6600 @ 3,4 GHz
CPU Kühler: LC-Power LC-CC-120
Mainboard: Gigabyte P35-DS3 rev. 2
Ram: 8GB DDR2
Graka: GTX 760 4 GB
Netzteil: Corsair VX550W power supply
Speicher: 500 GB HDD + 128 GB SSD

Welche Komponenten ich mir Wünsche 
AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (12 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX Vega 64 Air Boost 8G OC (27 Punkte)

Gesamt: 82 Punkte von 85 (3 Punkte übrig)

Das Endergebnis:
CPU: Ryzen 5-2600
CPU Kühler: LC-Power LC-CC-120
Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon
RAM: 16 GB DDR 4
Graka: MSI Radeon RX Vega 64 Air Boost 8G OC
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt
Speicher: StoreMI Verbund aus 128GB SSD + 3TB HDD

Wenn das kein tolles Endergebnis ist, weiß ich auch nicht 



Viele Grüße,

Nickels


----------



## winnimrs (12. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team und Mitbewerber im Forum,

auch in diesem Jahr möchte ich mich für die Aufrüstung meines PC´s bewerben. Es ist schon die vierte Bewerbung, aber ich freue mich jedes Jahr drauf bei dieser super Aktion teilzunehmen.

Meine Wunschkonfiguration:


AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (12 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX Vega 64 Air Boost 8G OC (27 Punkte)

Gesamt: 82 Punkte von 85 (3 Punkte übrig)


Mein aktueller PC:

Grafikkarte:          HD3870 PCI-E 512MB DDR3 
Mainboard:           Asus Commando (Republic of Games)
Prozessor:             Intel Core 2 Duo e8400
Kühler:                  Boxed
Arbeitsspeicher:    Corsair xms2 DDR2 2x2GB 
Festplatten:           Transcend ssd220 
Netzteil:                Valeo II 600W
Sound:                   Terratec Card
Gehäuse:                Enermax Chakra 
Betriebssystem:      Windows 7
Monitor:                 Philips 190V  1280x1024 60Hz
Tastatur:                  no name mit rupperdome Tasten
Headset:                  Plantronics

Begründung und Zusammenfassung:

Ich glaube zu meinem PC muß ich nichts mehr Sagen. Die Ausstattung ist in die Jahre gekommen (ausser der SSD) und es steht eine NEU-Anschaffung ins Haus. 
Gut das es die jährliche Pimp my PC Aktion gibt.
Das AMD Motherboard X470 würde ich mit einem Ryzen 7-2700X bestücken (CPU-Kühler Alpenföhn Brocken3).
Als Arbeitsspeicher Corsair Vengeance LPX 2x16 GiB DDR4-3000 dazu kaufen( ja hab auch die PCGH gelesen).
Der neue PC soll ein AMD`ler werden so paßt auch die Readon RX Vega 64 bestens dazu. Schon im Hinblick
auf den gewünschten Monitor der Freesync unterstütz kommt mir keine Geforce in das Topgehäuse.
Das Gehäuse und Netzteil in der besten Kategorie hab ich gewählt, weil sie zukunftsicher sind und mir bei meiner  bescheidenen Konfiguration so viele Pimp-Punkte übrig blieben.  Die SSD aus dem alten PC kommt auch im “NEUEN” zum Einsatz. Im Großen und Ganzen habe mit dem Punkte-Budget das Beste (Idealkombination) aus den möglichen Upgradelösungen geholt. 
INTEL-Plattform kommt zur Zeit nicht mehr in Frage, da die Kosten für Prozessoren (i7-8700K) durch die Decke gehen.


Die Zusammenstellung  der Komponenten würde bestimmt für die nächsten Jahre meinen Spieltrieb abdecken. 
 Gerne würde ich den Umbau selbst vornehmen, wenn das für euch in Ordnung geht (Bilder und  einen Testbericht davon bekommt ihr).


Nun möchte ich allen Pimp my PC 2018 Bewerbern viel Glück wünschen.
Danke an das ganze PCGH-Team.

Euer

winnimrs )


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarthPixel (12. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH - Team,

auch dieses Mal nehme ich bei Pimp my PC teil. Direkt mal zu meinem aktuellen PC:

CPU: i7 4770K
CPU Kühler: Coolermaster Nepton 240M
RAM: 32GB Crucial Ballistitx Tacital @1866MHz
Mainboard: ASROCK Z87 Pro4
Grafikkarte: Palit GTX 980ti Super Jetstream 
Speicher und Laufwerk:
Samsung 850 Evo 250GB,
Seagate SSHD 4TB,
WD Blue HDD 1TB,
Samsung 840 Evo 120GB + Crucial MX100 128GB im RAID 0 für Spiele,
LG BluRay Brenner
Netzteil: BeQuiet 630W Pure Power L8
Gehäuse: Coolermaster MasterCase Pro 5
Elgato GameCapture HD60 Pro
Hauptmonitor: Acer Predator XB280HK 4K

Meine gewünschten Komponenten sehen wie folgt aus:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock Slim (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein jetziges System ist noch sehr solide, es gibt im Moment kein Spiel, dass ich nicht mit guter Qualität spielen kann. Aber da ich jetzt doch gerne hin und wieder mal streamen möchte, merke ich doch, dass Spielen und Streamen meinen guten alten i7 doch hin und wieder überfordert. Sogar alleine beim Zocken von BF1 kommt der Prozessor schon ohne Streaming an seine Grenzen. Daher soll demnächst ein Ryzen 7 2700X her. Das Mainboard passt also perfekt. Es hat auch genug Steckplätze für die 6 SATA-Geräte und dann sogar noch Reserven.
Der CPU Lüfter ist für mich auch echt von Bedeutung. Coolermaster hat anscheinend beschlossen, die Adapter für AM4 bei der Nepton Wasserkühlung nicht mehr verfügbar zu haben. Und woanders finde ich die auch nicht. Also muss auch ne vernünftige Kühlung für die CPU her. 
Bei der Grafikkarte hab ich so richtig in die Vollen gelangt, da die 2080ti ja jetzt endlich mal 4K Gaming bei mindestens 60FPS bei aktuellen Titeln möglich macht. Da bin ich mit meiner 980ti immer so im akzeptablen Bereich, schraube dann aber meistens die Auflösung doch auf 1440p runter für ein flüssigeres Spielen. Und wegen G-Sync in meinem Monitor machen auch nur Nvidia Karten bei mir Sinn. 
Der Monitor kommt mir auch ganz gelegen, ich wollte sowieso mal Gaming mit mehr als 60Hz ausprobieren. Ich zocke z.B. ganz gerne Rocket League und da stelle ich mir 144Hz schon nett vor. Und dann hab ich auch die Möglichkeit zu wählen zw. hoher Auflösung oder hoher Wiederholrate. 
Die Lüfter würden auf jeden Fall einen Platz im Gehäuse finden, zumal die Wasserkühlung ja mit meinem i7 dann vermutlich in ein anderes Gehäuse wandert und ich dann dafür Ersatz brauche, damit sich die Luft in meinem Gehäuse auch bewegt.

So und jetzt bin ich mal gespannt und warte ab...
Und mache schonmal Benchmarks mit meinem jetzigen System um Vergleichswerte zu haben. 

Viele Grüße,
DarthPixel


----------



## Sp00kyReindeer (12. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Seit Gegrüßt,
dies ist meine Bewerbung für Pimp my PC 2018

Mein PC:

NVIDIA Geforce GTX 1050Ti
120GB SSD von Kingston
belinea o. display
amd athlonII X4 640 mit basic lüfter
12GB DD3 RAM
ASRock 970 Extreme3
be quiet 430w bronze


Wunschteile:

MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte) 
MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte) 
be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte) 
be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte) 
84 von 85 Punkten




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Erklärung:

Mein PC ist mittlerweile etwas in die Jahre gekommen es wurden einige "Lebenserhaltende" Maßnahmen betrieben um weiterhin Videospiele zu spielen und eine relativ stabile leistung bei zu behalten, Grafikkarte und RAM, jedoch würde jetzt jedes upgrade etwas mehr mit sich ziehen als nur ein Teil und als kürtzlich gestarteter Azubi is dies nicht ganz einfach. Das Gehäuse ist auch nich mehr das neuste und hat einige defizite Lüfter/USB-Ports. Es kommt häufiger zu Bluescreens und crashes aber auch erneutes Formatieren hilft auch nicht mehr. Mit Hilfe von "Pimp my PC 2018" könnte ich meinen PC upgraden, zusammen mit den oben genannten Teilen würde ich mir eine neue AMD CPU und DDR4 RAM zu legen um einen neuen Leistungsstarken PC  zu erhalten.
Potenziel würde ich dabei an etwas richtung AMD Ryzen 2700 + 16GB DDR4 RAM  denken.


----------



## DonRetticho (13. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Moin moin,

hier einmal meine aktuellen Komponenten

CPU: AMD FX-8350
CPU Kühler: Alpenföhn Sella
RAM: 16 GB Corsair DDR3-1333
Mainboard: Biostar TA970
Grafikkarte: Palit GTX 770 Jetstream
SSD: Samsung 850 Evo 250GB
HDD: WD Blue HDD 1TB
LAufwerk: LG DVD Brenner
Netzteil: XFX 650 W XXX Edition
Gehäuse: Aerocool Strike-X One
Hauptmonitor: Samsung SyncMaster P2250

Meine ausgesuchten Teile sind:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev 2. Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 80 Punkte von 85 (5 Punkte übrig)

Man sieht, mein System ist etwas in die Jahre gekommen. Da ich eh plane bald aufzurüsten, ist das hier die Möglichkeit dafür schon mal den Grundstein zu legen. Zu den ausgesuchten Teilen würde ich noch einen Ryzen 5 2600X (übergangsweise, ich warte eigentlich auf Zen2 ), 16 GB RAM und wohl noch eine größere SSD sowie HDD zu kaufen und selber einbauen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schöne Grüße
DonRetticho


----------



## Richi333 (13. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo, 

dies ist meine Bewerbung für Pimp my PC 2018.

Momentan habe ich:

Gehäuse:  Anidees (gedämmt), mit einer Menge Be Quiet 14cm Lüfter
MB, CPU: ASUS Sabertooth, AMD FX 6300, 16 GB XMS 3
Ausgabe: EVGA GTX 970, Samsung Sync Master 24 Zoll

Meine Wunschkomponenten sind:


AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)

Das MB mit dem dicken Kühler passt perfekt zu meinem geplantem AMD 1700X
Die fette Grafikkarte brauche ich für meinen 34 Zöller (Geburtstagkeschenk http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/icons/icon11.png)
Da ich für den Monitor keinerlei Verwendung hätte, könnt ihr den nach eurem Ermessen verschenken.
Momentan habe ich eine SSD (Windows) und 2 ältere HDD., da passt dann noch eine neue M.2 super dazu.
Mit meinem Gehäuse von Anidees und meinem alten Netzteil von SevenTeam mit 750W bin ich super zufrieden.

So das wars, danke für dieses tolle Gewinnspiel, einen schönen Tag noch und
Grüsse aus Österreich
Richard


----------



## Darkearth27 (13. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebes PCGH Team, vielen Dank für die PimpMYPC Aktion, sehr nobel von euch!

Ich hab zwar erst kürzlich meinen PC aufgerüstet, allerdings fehlen mir noch ein oder 2 Komponenten welche nicht mehr ins Budget gepasst haben, deswegen bewerbe ich mich einfach mal auf gut Glück 
Aufgerüstet habe ich von einem 4C/8t auf den Ryzen damit ich vernünftig arbeiten UND Spielen kann, aber irgendwie war am Ende dann kein Geld mehr da für eine RTX 2080Ti 

Ja, auch als potentieller Käufer ist sie derzeit zu teuer, aber wenn man die Möglichkeit hat eine zu gewinnen, wieso nicht versuchen? 
Der Zweite Monitor würde als Anzeige zur Überwachung dienen. 
Es ist recht nervig immer zwischen den Tabs hin und her switchen zu müssen, oder wenn man mal ein Spielchen macht erst auf den Desktop switchen zu müssen, 
da der Zweite Monitor den ich hatte nun meine Frau hat, (war außerdem nur ein 60Hz ding von anno Knipps) fehlt.

Meine Derzeitigen Rechnerdaten sind folgende:

Monitor: BenQ XL 2730Z 144Hz
CPU: Ryzen 7 2700X
RAM : Corsair Vengeance RGB 3200MHz 16GB Kit in Weiß
Kühler: eine gemoddete Alphacool Eisbear Solo
Mainboard : ASUS Prime X470-Pro
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080Ti GamingX
SSD's: 1x Samsung 840evo 256GB als Systemplatte und eine Cruicial MX200 500GB als Spiele SSD
Festplatten: 1x Hitachi HDT721010SLA360 dazu eine 2TB Externe Toshiba USB3.0 Platte
Netzteil: beQuiet! Straight Power 11 650w

Gehäuse: NZXT s340 Elite in Weiß
In diesem Gehäuse werkeln derzeit 6 Lüfter.
2x Corsair LL120 (RGB natürlich  )
2x Corsair LL140
2x Phobia Noiseblocker eLoops in Rot auf dem NexXxos ST240

Ein Optisches Laufwerk besitze ich nicht mehr.

Meine Ausgewählten Komponenten sind folgende:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk (5 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10 600 Watt CM (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)

Die Lüfter würde ich wohl an den Radiator bauen.
Die eLoops sind zwar schön leise (im normal Betrieb) aber, da sie in der Front im Push eingebaut sind, gibt es böse Verwirbelungen welche dann doch sehr unangenehm werden können bei höheren Drehzahlen.
Das Board und das NT brauche ich dann nicht unbedingt, "musste" es aber auswählen um Punkte für die 2080Ti aufbringen zu können  Aber es ist immer Gut, wenn man Ersatzteile zur Hand hat, sollte mal etwas defekt sein.

So ich sag dann einfach mal an Alle: Viel Glück!

MFG

Achja, Bilder von dem Rechner wolltet ihr ja auch noch haben, bitte sehr.


----------



## Moredread (13. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

mein Rechner stammt aus diesem Jahr, ist aber ein Kompromiss. Nach einem blöden Unfall geht es mir finanziell nicht so gut, und das spiegelt sich auch in der Konfiguration meines Systems wieder, vermutlich am deutlichsten in meiner "Monitor"-Lösung.

Bei meiner Wunschkonfiguration würde mich vor allem über die 11 GB-Graka in Kombination mit dem Bildschirm freuen; mein "Monitor" ist eine Katastrophe. Als CPU Lüfter nutze ich den boxed-Lüfter, insofern wäre auch hier etwas größeres einfach nett  . 

Ein Mehr an Leistung (die ich mir sonst nicht leisten könnte) wäre für mich ein Traum. Ein fetter Monitor mit so einer Grafikkarte, dazu noch ein Lüfter, bei dem ich mir beim OC keine Gedanken machen müsste... Das würde bedeuten, alle Games auch in Zukunft auf Max spielen zu können. Und das auf einem Monitor mit 144 Hz, 27 " und einer Auflösung von 2560 x 1440!

Das spiegelt sich in meiner Wunschliste:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)


Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)


Meine aktuelle Hardware

Asus Prime 350 B Plus
Ryzen 1700
MSI-Geforce GTX 1070 Gaming X
Lüfter: boxed
RAM: 2*8 GB Ballistix Weiß
SSD Crucial CT 512 MX
Netzteil BeQuit PurePower10 500 W
Gehäuse: Uralter SilentMax Big Tower, habe ich gefunden, als ich einen alten Rechner bei der Müllverwertung abgegeben habe 
Monitor: Ein TV: Phillips 42PFL3605H/12 (absolut grauenhaft zum arbeiten und spielen, auf den Monitor bin ich also richtig scharf  )


Dem Gesetz der Serie zufolge werde ich nicht zu den Gewinnern gehören, wäre auch das erste mal bei so einem Gewinnspiel. Aber sei's drum, das ist meine Möhre:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VinceVaughn (13. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Eine großartige Aktion von euch & euren Aktionspartnern liebes PCGH Team 

Mein aktueller Eigenbau PC, besteht aus den folgenden Komponenten:

i5 6600k @ 4,5 GHz
Asus Z170 Pro Gaming
16GB HyperX Fury DDR4 RAM 2666Mhz
CPU- Kühler: Be Quiet! Slim Rock 160Watt TDP
Netzteil: 600 Watt Be Quiet! Straight Power 10
Samsung 850Evo 250GB
2 x 1Tb Seagate 3,5 Zoll Hdd
1 optisches DVD-Laufwerk
Thermaltake Core v51
Bildschirm: Dell U2515H 

Wie man an den Komponenten sieht, fehlt mir zu meinem vollständigen Glück leider eine GPU,
meine arme Asus R9 390 STRIX OC, berechnete leider vor kurzem ihre letzten Pixel bevor sie (wahrscheinlich) den Hitzetod gestorben ist. 

Voller Spannung erwartete ich die Vorstellung der Turing-Karten um dann meinem PC endlich wieder eine GPU spendieren zu können.  Nun sind die ersten Turing-Karten auf dem Markt, aber die aktuelle Preislage macht die Karten zumindest für mich momentan eher unattraktiv. Allerdings ist die RTX 2080 TI ein äußerst interessantes Stück Technik, dessen wichtigste Features (DLSS und RayTracing) noch nicht von passender Spiele Software genutzt werden. Von daher hatte ich kein Problem damit auf einen, zumindest leichten, Preisnachlass zu warten. 

Im Zuge der Veröffentlichung der Turing-Karten kam bei mir ebenfalls die Frage auf, ob mein i5-6600k überhaupt ausreicht um eine RTX 2080 TI zu befeuern. Laut verschiedenen Quellen, beispielsweise thebottlenecker.com, wird die CPU auch übertaktet nicht ausreichend Leistung für eine RTX 2080 TI bringen. Nun muss also auch die CPU und das Mainboard gewechselt werden! 
Theoretisch wäre es ja möglich nur die CPU auszutauschen, als Upgrade käme dann ein i7-7700k in Frage. Das Preis-Leistungs Verhältnis (ca. 380€) passt bei dieser CPU momentan allerdings überhaupt nicht.  Außerdem sind 4 physische Kerne nicht gerade Zukunftssicher. Da ich für eine Coffee-Lake CPU sowieso ein neues Mainboard brauchen würde und Intels aktuelle Lieferprobleme die Preise haben ordentlich anziehen lassen, ist für mich ein Wechsel zu AMD deutlich interessanter geworden. Ein Ryzen 2700x sollte jedenfalls mehr als genug Rechenpower liefern um selbst eine RTX 2080 TI ausreichend zu instruieren.

Weiterhin liebäugelte ich schon länger mit einem Monitor welcher eine variable Bildwiederholrate unterstützt. Der Monitor hatte jedoch nicht so eine Priorität bei meinen Investitionsplänen da ich mit dem Dell U2515H grundsätzlich sehr zufrieden bin. Aber die Vorteile der variablen Bildwiederholrate sind nicht von der Hand zu weisen (Tearing Adé!) und damit ist auch beim Monitor ein Upgrade zu rechtfertigen. AMD's Freesync Technologie lässt sich ja mittlerweile (wenn auch nur über Umwege) mit einer Nvidia Geforce Karte nutzen. 

Mit diesen Gedanken konfigurierte ich mir im Pimp My PC Aufrüstrechner die folgenden Komponenten:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)

WOW. Das ging ja Perfekt auf! Einen AMD Ryzen 2700x würde ich mir selbstverständlich sofort zulegen, falls ich der glückliche sein sollte welcher diese Komponenten gewinnt.

Liebes PCGH Team, es liegt in euren Händen meinen PC Aufrüstsorgen für die nächsten Jahre ein Ende zu bereiten und mir wieder einen ruhigen Schlaf zu bescheren! 

An alle weiteren Teilnehmer: Fortuna sei mit euch!


----------



## ElGantho (13. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

[size=+1]*Pimp my PC 2018*[/size]

Na dann versuche ich dieses Jahr erneut mein Glück.

Seit der letzten Pimp my PC Aktion hat sich doch einiges in meinem PC geändert, teilweise notgedrungen. Aber gehen wir der Reihe nach.
Zuerst hat sich kurz nach Pimp my PC 2017 mein Mainboard verabschiedet. Das habe ich erst nach etwas Testen herrausgefunden(u.a. BIOS Chip austauschen und Komponenten bei Verwandten testen). Habe dann ein gebrauchtes Board bei Ebay gekauft. Dieses hat leider nicht mehr den All-Core Turbo, so dass ich nun etwas weniger Takt bei Belastung aller Kerne habe. Mitte 2018 habe ich mir dann eine SSD gegönnt, da die Preise wieder relativ gut waren. Auf dieser ist jetzt mein Betriebssystem sowie wichtige Programme und Spiele installiert. 

Zuletzt musste ich im September eine neue Grafikkarte kaufen, da meine R9 280x des Öfteren Aussetzer hatte und Artefakte verursachte. Ich habe mir erst eine RX 580 und zusätzlich ein neues Netzteil(be quiet! Pure Power 10) gekauft. Mit dieser Karte hatte ich aber eine Zuckende Maus und gelentlich kurze Blackscreens, wenn ein zweiter Bildschirm angeschlossen war. Die Austauschkarte hatte das gleiche Problem und ich fand heraus, dass es ein bekannter Bug im Treiber ist. Dieser Bug tritt auf, wenn der zweite Bildschirm ausgeschaltet ist. Da ich aber meinen zweiten Bildschirm nicht ständig an- und abklemmen wollte, wenn ich ihn brauche, habe ich mich bei Nvidia umgesehen. Ich habe noch etwas Geld drauf gelegt und im Mindstar günstig eine ZOTAC GeForce GTX 1070 Mini gekauft.

Nun kann ich auch aktuellere Spiele in besserer Qualität genießen. Natürlich kommt nun meine CPU in dem eine oder anderen Spiel langsam an ihre Grenzen, sodass ich manchmal unter 60 FPS lande. So zum Beispiel in The Witcher 3 oder Assassin's Creed Odyssey in Gebieten mit vielen NPCs. Das stört mich per se nicht, aber stetige FPS im Bereich der Frequenz meines Bildschirms wären natürlich schöner und da kommt eure Aktion natürlich gerade recht.

[size=+1]*Meine aktuelle Hardware*[/size]


*CPU:* Intel Core i5 4570
*Kühler:* Cooler Master Hyper T4
*Mainboard:* GIGABYTE P85-D3
*RAM:* 4 x 4GB Corsair Vengeance schwarz DDR3-1600 (2 * normal und 2 * LP)
*Grafikkarte:* ZOTAC GeForce GTX 1070 Mini
*Netzteil:* 500 Watt be quiet! Pure Power 10
*SSD:* 500GB Crucial MX500
*Festplatte:* 1000GB Seagate Desktop HDD ST1000DM003
*Laufwerk:* LG DVD Brenner
*Gehäuse:* Nanoxia Deep Silence 3
*Lüfter:* Nanoxia Gehäuselüfter
*Bildschirm:* Asus VS248H
*Tastatur:* DBPOWER Gaming Tastatur
*Maus:* Logitech MX 518 (sie lebt immer noch )
*Headset:* Kingston HyperX Cloud
*Controller:* XBox 360 Controller

[size=+1]*Meine Wunschkombination*[/size]

*AMD-Mainboard:* MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
*CPU-Kühler:* be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
*Gehäuse:* be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
*Monitor:* iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
*Nvidia-Grafikkarte:* MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 80 Punkte von 85 (5 Punkte übrig)

[size=+1]*Begründung*[/size]

*MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)(26 Punkte)*
Dies ist der erste Schritt zur Verbesserung der CPU Leistung meines Computers. Im Vergleich zu Intel ist meiner Meinung nach das Preis-Leistungs Verhältnis bei AMD einfach top. Und vielleicht kann ich die dann gekaufte CPU ja noch aufrüsten, ohne ein neues Board kaufen zu müssen. Das war ja bei Intel die letzten Generationen nicht wirklich der Fall.

*be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)*
Eine super Kühlung für die neue CPU. So kann ich auch noch ein wenig übertakten. Außerdem habe ich mir ja gerade erst ein neues Netzteil gekauft, welches auch völlig ausreichend ist für meine Hardware.

*be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)(2 Punkte)*
Bin egentlich mit meinem Gehäuse zufrieden. Aber langsam fangen die Lüfter an auf mittlerer/hoher Stufe etwas lauter zu werden und ab und zu werden die Vibrationen nach außen geleitet und es brummt dann leicht. Ich erhoffe mir durch das neue Gehäuse wieder etwas mehr Ruhe, zumal auch 3 Silent Wings 3 verbaut sind, welche bestimmt leiser sind als meine Nanoxia Lüfter.

*iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)*
Dieser Bildschirm ist in Größe, Auflösung und Frequenz ein Upgrade zu meinem aktuellen. Dann hat die GTX 2080 gleich noch mehr zu tun und die Grafikpracht kommt in 27" noch besser zur Geltung. 144Hz bruache ich nicht, sodass ich mich für die 75Hz Variante entschieden habe.

*MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)*
Hier ist nun der Knackpunkt. Eigentlich passt ja eine AMD Karte besser zum Freesync Bildschirm, aber die einzige Karte, die keine Verschlechterung wäre, ist die Vega 64. Das ist aber eine Referenzkarte mit DHE Kühler und größeren Löchern in der Slotblende. Sie ist bestimmt lauter als meine aktuelle Karte. Da mir noch genug Punkte zur Verfügung stehen, habe ich ich mich für die RTX 2080 entschieden. Diese besitzt nochmal einiges mehr an Leistung zu meiner GTX 1070 sodass ich die 75 FPS in WQHD für den neuen Bildhschirm meistens erreichen sollte.

Zu den oben gewählten Komponenten besorge ich zusätzlich noch eine AMD Ryzen CPU und Arbeitsspeicher. Bei der CPU wird es ein Ryzen 5 2600X oder ein Ryzen 7 2700. Beim RAM kaufe ich wahrscheinlich ein 16GB Kit von G.Skill und zwar die RipJaws V DDR4-3200, da diese viele positive Bewertungen haben und auch gut übertaktbar sein sollen.

Es wäre super, wenn ich einer der glücklichen bin, wünsche aber auch allen anderen viel Glück. Ich würde die Komponenten gerne selber einbauen, um mal wieder ordentlich am Computer zu schrauben.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
ElGantho


----------



## FlexiCube (13. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team und Community,
aufgerüstet werden soll ein PC der mehr oder weniger nur aus gebrauchten Komponenten dient, die nahezu alle ihren Dienst langsam aufgeben.

Der aktuelle PC besteht aus:

CPU                    -      AMD FX 8350 
MB                      -      Gigabyte 990XA-UD3
RAM                   -      Kingston 2*8GB DDR3 1600MHz
Grafik                -      KFA 2 NVidia GTX 560
Netzteil            -      Beqiuet Pure Power L7 630W Bronze
CPU-Kühler   -      Arcitc Freezer Xtreme rev.1
Monitor           -      BenQ GL2450 24" & Samsung LU28D590 UHD (nicht in betrieb)
Gehäuse          -      ThermalTake Soprano vom Vorbesitzer gemodded und beschädigt

Ausgesuchte Komponenten:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock Slim (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)

Wenn ich gewinnen sollte ist es mir durchaus bewusst dass ich ein neues Gehäuse brauche (Weihnachten ist ja bald  ) oder mein Gehäuse modden muss damit die Komponenten ausgetauscht werden können.

Und nun natülich wofür das ganze?

Tja, mein PC besteht überwiegend aus Restbeständen von Freunden, hier mal ein Teil, dort mal eins. Das Gehäuse habe ich bei E*** Kleinanzeigen von einem Raucher gekauft, deshalb auch der Dufterfrischer im Gehäuse  Als meine alte Graka MSI Radeon RX 480 im Februar den Geist aufgegeben hat, gab mir ein Freund seine alte KFA2 Nvidia GTX 560, welche einen Lüfterschaden hatte. Diese habe ich notdürftig behandelt, jedoch raucht sie mir bei zu warmen Wetter (wie es diesen Sommer des Öffteren vorkam) einfach mal während des Spielens und viel schlimmer beim arbeiten ab. Ich wollte auf die neuen Grafikkarten warten aber die sind jetzt doch zu teuer für mich als Student. Mit der neuen Grafikkarte könnte ich dann auch wieder das eingestaubte Weihnachtsgeschenk in Betrieb nehmen (den Samsung Monitor). Da ich auch an dem PC bald arbeiten werde, wird auch eine Neue CPU benötigt, welche ein Ryzen 2 2600/2700 sein wird. Da der alte CPU-Kühler kein AM4 Aufsatz hat, wird er dann durch den Shadow Rock Slim 2 getauscht. 

Nun liegt es in eurer Hand PCGH! Macht nen Studenten überaus glücklich!


----------



## prinzgeorg (13. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Zitat:" Ich beschäftige mich mit Computern, um 
              die Zeit herumzubringen bis zu dem Punkt, 
              an dem ich mich fragen werde, was ich mit
              mit meinem Leben angefangen habe"
(Autor unbekannt)


Hallo,
kurz zu mir: Ich bin 36 und habe, was Personal Computing angeht, vom C64 (mit Floppi und Datasette) angefangen, alles live mit erlebt. Als Experte würde ich mich dennoch nicht bezeichnen. Alleine die Auflistung, meiner im PC verbauten Komponenten, hat einige Dialoge mit Google gebraucht, bis sie fertig war. 

Und somit zu unserem 4. Familienmitglied: Trotz meiner offensichtlichen Ignoranz ist dieser kleine schwarze, zufrieden neben mir summende Quader, ein zentaler Bestandteil unseres Alltags. Vom einfachen Radio Hören,  sich von Youtube berieseln lassen, Zocken,  Filme schauen und Serien Süchteln etc. , bis zu  wichtigen Dingen wie z.B.Bankgeschäfte Abwickeln, lästigen Kram mit Behörden erledigen, Bewerbungen schreiben, Mahlvorlagen für meine Tochter ausdrucken und Schauen wo man in der Nähe gut Laufrad fahren und Kastanien sammeln kann, erledigt, unsere kleine staubsammelnde Kiste, zahlreiche Dinge mit und für uns. Allen Tabletts und Smartphones zum Trotz ist der Computer die variabelste und wichtigste Maschine in unserem Haushalt.

Und da kommen wir zum Knackpunkt: Seiner offensichtlich zentralen Rolle in unserem Leben steht und stand meinem PC meist nur ein geringes Upgrade-Budget entgegen. Dafür gibt und gab es immer wieder gute Gründe, zudem ging es ja auch immer "irgendwie so". Einzig die Grafikkarte musste ich letzten August neu Kaufen, da ihre Vorgängerin vorzeitig in Rente ging.

An dieser Stelle ein großes Dankeschön an Freunde und einem ehemaligen Nachbarn, die mir ihre abgelegte Hardware hinterließen. Ohne euch wäre unser PC wohl eine bessere Schreibmaschine. Danke sehr!

Bei Pimp my PC hatte ich zuerst alte Schrottlauben im Kopf, die total übertrieben aufgemotzt werden. Dann dachte ich unser
PC würde doch gut ins Schema passen(der Vorher-Nachher-Effekt wäre kaum zu übertreffen), aber seht selbst:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Das Seitenblech lässt sich nicht mehr korrekt schließen. Schuld daran ist der riesige CPU-Kühler, der über den Gehäuserahmen hinaus ragt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mein System

Gehäuse:        zu klein, damit Graka passt, HDD-Rahmen entfent
Mainboard:   Gigabyte GA Z77X-D3h
Netzteil:         Be Quiet bqt s6-sys-ua-550w
CPU:                 i5-3570K CPU @ 3.40GHz, 4201 MHz (chopped & OC)
CPU-Lüfter: Termalright
Grafikkarte: MSI Gtx 1060 Armor ( 6GB )  
RAM:               4* 4GB DDR3
HDD:               WDC WD10EFRX-68PJCN0  1TB
SSD:                 Crucial MX500 250GB
Monitor:        Philips 236 VL (1920*1080, 60Hz)

Meine Wünsche

Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce GTX 1070 Ti Gaming 8G (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 73 Punkte von 85 (12 Punkte übrig)

An das PCGH-Team: Danke für die Möglichkeit von neuer Hardware zu träumen.
An alle Träumer: Viel Glück.


----------



## Fix666 (13. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH Team!
Das ist ja mal wieder eine super Aktion, natürlich auch von den Sponsoren der Komponenten.

Da ich gerade meinem Bruder einen neuen PC zum zocken gebaut habe, bin ich jetzt doch etwas neidisch.  
Mein aktuelles System ist leider auch nicht mehr taufrisch, daher probiere ich mal mein Glück.


Das aktuelle System:

Gehäuse: Fractal R4
Netzteil: bequiet Straight Power E9 580W
MB: ASRock H87 Performance
CPU:   Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3 @3,6GHz
CPU-Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2
RAM: 4x4 GB Crucial DDR3-1600
Grafikkarte: PowerColor Radeon R9 290 PCS+
Monitor: 27" AOC AGON AG271QX & 17" Dell UltraSharp 1707FP
SSD: Samsung SSD 850 EVO 500GB & Samsung SSD 840 EVO 500GB & SanDisk SDSSDP128G 128GB
HDD: WDC WD20PURX-64P6ZY0 2TB & Maxtor 6B200M0 200GB
Opt. LW: TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-224DB


Meine Wunschkombination:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)


Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)


Dazu würde ich mir eine aktuelle Ryzen CPU (z.B. Ryzen 5 2600X) und passenden DDR4 RAM kaufen.


----------



## baumannm (13. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Guten Abend PCGH Team und Community,

Ich bin Student und habe mir vor ca. einem Jahr voller Stolz meinen ersten richtigen Gaming PC gebaut. Leider hat mich dabei der Mining Boom voll erwischt, ich habe einen Haufen Geld gespart und dann war es auf einmal durch die Hardware-Inflation nichts mehr wert. Naja ich habe mich dann aber trotzdem dafür entschieden eine PC zu bauen, auch wenn ich für das Geld wahrscheinlich zu jedem anderen Zeitpunkt mehr Leistung bekommen hätte.
Im Laufe des Jahres kam dann noch ein schickes Gehäuse mit Glasfenster, ein Spiegel im Gehäuseboden und ein bisschen RGB Beleuchtung dazu. 

Mein derzeitiges System:

Mainboard: MSI B350M Mortar
Prozessor: AMD Ryzen 5 1600
CPU-Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced
Arbeitsspeicher: Crucial Ballistix Sport LT rot DIMM Kit 16GB
Grafikkarte: PowerColor Radeon RX 580 Red Devil
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10 500W
Festplatte SSD: Samsung SSD 850 EVO 250GB
Festplatte HDD: 1 TB Western Digital
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Meshify C Mini
Gehäusebelüftung: 4x be quiet! Pure Wings 2
Beleuchtung: CableMod WideBeam Magnetic RGB LED-Streifen
Extra: Kristallglasspiegel
Monitor: AOC G2460PF 24"

Ich bin mit dem System auch ganz zufrieden, die Performance in 1080p ist wirklich gut. Das einzig störende momentan ist die Lautstärke der Grafikkarte, diese muss wirklich stark undervolted werden damit sie auch unter Last schön kühl und leise bleibt. Das kostet natürlich ein bisschen Leistung.

Die von mir ausgewählten Komponenten sind:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (12 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX Vega 64 Air Boost 8G OC (27 Punkte)

Gesamt: 78 Punkte von 85 (7 Punkte übrig)

Damit wäre dann (nach eurem GPU-Leistungsindex) auch ein sehr flüssiges Spielen in 1440p möglich. Ich habe mich für die Vega Karte entschieden, da der Iiyama Monitor FreeSync unterstützt und ich damit schon mit meiner derzeitigen Kombi aus RX 580 und dem AOC Monitor sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe. Leider ist die Vega Karte ganz schön durstig und mein derzeit verbautes 500W Netzteil wahrscheinlich an der Leistungsgrenze, ich denke das 1.000W Netzteil ist da schon sinnvoller. Zum Glück gibt es im Studentenwohnheim einen Pauschalstrompreis. 
Da die Vega Karte mit dem Radiallüfter sicher nicht zu den leisesten Grafikkarten gehört, habe ich vor als zusätzliche Komponenten eine leistungsstarke GPU-Wasserkühlung zu verbauen. Dabei habe ich an so etwas gedacht:

Alphacool Eiswolf 240 GPX Pro AMD RX Vega M01 - Black

Ich hoffe dabei bleibt das System insgesamt leise und es ist noch ein bisschen Luft zum Übertakten.

Das ausgesuchte Mainboard trägt zwar nicht zur Leistungssteigerung bei, es soll aber nach euren Tests ein sehr solides AM 4 Mainboard sein. Mit meinem AMD Ryzen 5 1600 mit leichter Übertaktung bin ich momentan sehr zufrieden.
Ein anders Gehäuse wird dann auch nötig, da mein Fractal Design Meshify C Mini leider nur Boards mit einem  Formfaktor bis µATX unterstützt und das neue MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon ein ATX Board wäre.

So, nun drücke ich mir und natürlich auch allen anderen ganz fest die Daumen und wüsche allen noch einen schönen Samstagabend.

Herzliche Grüße aus Karlsruhe
Marcus Baumann

Anhang: Bilder vom derzeitigen System


----------



## LiamMarrrick (13. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebe PCGH Redaktion,

auch ich möchte mich für Pimp my PC 2018 bewerben.

Aktuell setzt sich mein System aus folgenden Komponenten zusammen:

Gehäuse: Antec Three Hundred
CPU: AMD Ryzen 2600
Mainboard: Gigabyte B450 Aorus M
RAM: Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4-3000 2x8 GB Kit
CPU Kühler: Boxed
Netzteil: 530 Watt be quiet! Pure Power L8 CM Modular 80+ Bronze
Grafik: GigaByte NVIDIA GeForce GTX560 OC
Gehäuselüfter: Antec 1x120, 1x140
Monitor: LG Flattron E2411, LG Flattron L227WTP
SSD: 128 GB Samsung 830 Series
HDD:  1TB Samsung HD103SI SATA II

Vor gut einem Monat habe ich damit begonnen erste Teile meines bisherigen Computers zu ersetzen.
Die alte CPU (AMD Phenon 2 X4 955 auf einem Gigabyte GA-MA790XT mit 8 GB DDR3 in vier unterschiedlichen Riegeln) wurde durch einen Ryzen 2600 auf Gigabyte B450 Aorus M mit 16 GB RAM upgegraded.  Da noch Geld für weitere Komponenten übrig sein sollte, wurde es die kleine Variante eines Ryzen und ein Mainboard im MicroAtx Format.

Das Gehäuse und die HDD sind aus dem Jahre 2009. 2012 musst die Grafikkarte erneuert werden.  Gleichzeitig kam der zweite Monitor hinzu. 2015 dann das Netzteil, SSD und weiterer RAM. Als nächstes steht definitiv eine neue Grafikkarte auf dem Plan und damit verbunden dann entweder eine Flex oder ein neues Gehäuse.

Mein Wunschupgrade würde folgendermaßen aussehen:

Intel-Mainboard: MSI B360 Gaming Plus (5 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 601 Window Silver (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 81 Punkte von 85 (4 Punkte übrig)


Begründung für die Zusammenstellen:

- Mainboard: MSI B360 Gaming Plus
Natürlich ist ein neues Mainboard samt CPU vorhanden. Da das verfügbare Budget allerdings nur diese Variante zu ließ, würde jetzt ein 8700k oder besser angeschafft werden.

- Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC
Definitiv der größte Schwachpunkt in meinem System und muss lieber gestern als heute ersetzt werden. Die Leistung ist mehr als ausreichend und für weitere Anwendungen in Richtung neuronale Netze aufgrund der zusätzlichen Cores die beste Wahl. Die aktuelle Grafikkarte bietet leider keine Unterstützung für entsprechende komplexe Berechnungen.

- Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10 850 Watt CM
Eine RTX 2080 wird den Verbrauch deutlich erhöhen, deshalb sollte das Netzteil ersetzt werden. Dieses Netzteil sollte mehr als ausreichend sein und noch genügend Reserven für ein möglichen CPU Upgrade bieten.

- Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 601 Window Silver
Da ich feststellen musste, dass in mein Gehäuse keine aktuellen Grafikkarten reinpassen, ist leider auch ein neues Gehäuse nötig. 

-Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1
Die bisherigen Monitore sind ok, aber aufgrund der unterschiedlichen Beleuchtungstechniken ist das Bild total verschieden. Hier soll dann ein großer Monitor die beiden Alten ersetzen. Auch muss natürlich die Grafikkarte mit der WHQD-Auflösung des Monitor ihrer Aufgabe gerecht werden.


----------



## Zuckerwattebaer (13. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Geile Nummer wer da nicht mit macht ist selber Schuld 
Freu mich über so was tolles, wollte mein Pc erst nächstes Jahr Upgraden aber wenn es so klappt wäre es ja um so besser.
Ich hab mein Pc Komplett mit Wasser gekühlt und würde die eventuell neuen Komponenten dort auch mit einbinden, deswegen habe ich die 2080 gewählt da es für die einen Wasserkühler gibt. Die Gtx 1070Ti würde mir eigendlich auch reichen denn für die gibt es auch einen Wasserkühler, ich Glaube für die MSI 2080Ti gibt es noch keinen. Ich wäre natürlich mit allem der drei Karten zufrieden da sie alle ein ziemlich starkes Upgrade zu meiner jetzigen Gaming Leistung sind.
Das Be Quiet Dark Base 700 Gehäuse habe ich gewählt weil dort mehr Radiatorfläche als in meinen jetzigen reinpassen (2x360er Radi) und mir die Hardware mit nur 2x 240er doch etwas zu warm wird in meinem Lian Li.


Was ich jetzt verbaut habe:
Asus 60hz 22 zoll full hd free sync ( wqhd und 144z wären schon brutal)
Silverstone SFX 500watt 
Asus B350i ( Würde gerne auf ein größeres Wechseln um eine Soundkarte zuzustecken)
16Gb DDR4 3200 Gskill ( mit Wasserkühler versehen )
AMD Ryzen 5 1600 ( wird gegen einen Ryzen 7 2700 getauscht )
XFX rx480 XXX 


Und was ich gerne hätte:
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk (5 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 83 Punkte von 85 (2 Punkte übrig)

Dann sag ich mal vielen Danke für die tolle Chance und allen anderen und mir toi toi toi


----------



## Barokai (13. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo,

ich versuche es einfach mal 

*Bild aufzurüstender PC (innen)*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Auflistung der derzeit verbauten Komponenten*
Intel i7-4790K CPU @ 4.50GHz
Noctua NH-D14 CPU Kühler
Asrock Z97E-ITX/ac
Corsair CMY16GX3M2A2400C11 2x8GB DDR3 RAM
EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 SC
Node 804 - Fractal Design
240 GB Samsung 840 Pro
1 TB Samsumg 850 Pro
Microsoft Windows 10 (10.0) Professional 64-bit

*Gewünsche Upgrade-Komponenten*
Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 83 Punkte von 85 (2 Punkte übrig)


----------



## purpanic (14. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo zusammen, 

vorab erstmal, eine tolle Aktion 😊.
Falls ich gewinnen sollte, könnte ich ja sogar endlich mal Skyrim spielen, worauf ich mich schon so lange freue. 

Hier meine aktuelle Konfiguration:

CPU:        AMD FX-8320-E
Board:     Biostar Group TA970
RAM:       2x4GB – Crucial BLS4G3D1909DS1500  (DDR3-1600, 800 Mhz)
HDs:        2x WDC WD10EZEX  je 1 TB 
SSD:         1x Crucial CT 512MX 100 SSD
Grafik:     AMD Radeon HD6850
System:  Windows 10 Pro (x64) 1803/RS4

Monitor: Samsung SyncMaster 245B (1920x1200)


Wunschliste:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce GTX 1070 Ti Gaming 8G (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 72 Punkte von 85 (13 Punkte übrig)

LG


----------



## KaRzA (14. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Eure Aktion kommt gerade rechtzeitig.
Ich bestelle jeden Monat 1 Teil für meinen neuen PC. 
Weit bin ich noch nicht gekommen:

Mein derzeitiges System
Intel i5 3570K - i9 9900K ist schon bestellt. 
Intel DZ77RE-75K Sockel 1155 - würde von euch ersetzt
LianLi Gehäuse in uralt - neues BeQuiet 900 Pro V2 steht schon bereit
Netzteil 500W BeQuiet - würde von euch ersetzt
iiyama ProLite E2607WS LCD Monitor - würde von euch ersetzt


Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 83 Punkte von 85 (2 Punkte übrig)

Beste Grüße, 
Martin

(Bilder reiche ich gleich nach)


----------



## Telrak (14. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo, 

wer nicht wagt, der nicht gewinnt. In diesem Sinne wäre es wirklich mal an der Zeit, meine Gurke auf Vordermann zu bringen. Seit dem Nachwuchs vor 2 Jahren ist das Gaming Budget extrem knapp geworden und die seit 2016 ausstehende Aufrüstung wurde erst mal auf Eis gelegt. Insofern wäre es natürlich toll, wenn man mit den hier genannten Komponenten das gute alte Stück aufrüsten könnte und entsprechend nur noch auf das neue Mainboard reagieren müsste. Es wäre ein Traum, wenn man z.B. in Ranked Games in Overwatch nicht mehr regelmäßig das fragliche "Rendering Device Lost" lesen müsste und auch mal ein Spiel starten kann, ohne gleich wieder auf den Punktabzug warten zu müssen, wenn man aus dem Match fliegt. Auch bin ich ein 1440p Fan, weshalb natürlich das Monitor-Upgrade der Hammer wäre und sich ein zweiter Monitor in jedem Fall sehr schick machen würde. Mein SyncMaster hat nun doch schon fast sein erstes Jahrzehnt gut hinter sich gebracht (2009). Da im aktuellen Gehäuse bereits 2 der 4 Lüfter den Geist aufgegeben haben und die verbleibenden nach doch einigen Jahren bereits hörbar lauter wurden, ist das Lüfterpaket hier natürlich sehr gefragt.
Natürlich ist mein Aufrüst-Wunsch voll auf die 2080TI ausgelegt, da meine GTX680 wirklich langsam massiv in die Jahre gekommen ist. Die GTX680 führt ihr ja schon länger nicht mehr in den Leistungsvergleichen an, weshalb ich umso gespannter auf das Plus an Leistung bin.


Die Gurke:
CPU: Intel Core i7-3770K
CPU-Kühler: Thermalright Macho Rev. A
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H
Arbeitsspeicher: G.Skill RipJawsZ DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR3-1866
Festplatte(n): Samsung SSD 830 256GB, 2xSeagate Desktop HDD 3TB (Datengräber)
Grafikkarte: ASUS GTX680-DC2T-2GD5
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 580W
Gehäuse: Corsair Graphite 600T-Mesh
Monitor: SyncMaster 2494HM/2494HS/2494HSI(Digital) (HD-Display)


Der Aufrüsttraum:
Intel-Mainboard: MSI B360 Gaming Plus (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)


Auf Grund des neuen MB wären eine neue CPU und RAM nötig. Hier wäre ein aktueller i5 oder i7 toll.
Entsprechend würde ich mit dem Aufrüstpaket auf folgende Komponenten zurückgreifen:
CPU: Intel Core i5-8600K (Intel Core i7-8700K zu teuer für mein Budget und die aktuelle CPU-Preisspirale)
RAM: Corsair Vengeance LPX schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-2666

Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 750W (sofern das aktuelle Netzteil Schwierigkeiten machen sollte)

Mittelfristig wäre natürlich eine M.2-SSD (Samsung SSD 970 EVO M.2 oder Ähnliches) der Abschluss der Aufrüstarbeiten.

In diesem Sinne wünsche ich allen Aufrüstern viel Glück. Es ist schön zu sehen, dass ich nicht der Einzige bin, der mit alter Hardware kämpft.

Game on!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kupfernugget (14. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH Team,

ich möchte mein nun mehr als 6 Jahre altes System erneuern, um für kommende Spiele wie Battlefield 5 oder in naher Zukunft Cyberpunk 2077, gerüstet zu sein. Auch wenn viele Titel noch gut in niedrigen bis mittleren Einstellungen zu spielen sind, wird die Grafikkarte bei hohen Einstellungen, in aktuellen Titeln, in die Knie gezwungen. Ich benutze meine CPU auch zum rendern von Videos und da merkt man, dass der alte Vierkerner an seine Leistungsgrenzen kommt. Als Student ist es doch schon eine sehr große Anschaffung, sich ein komplett neues System zu kaufen und da hilft diese Aktion  gewaltig. Da ich ein absoluter Silent-Fan bin, habe ich in den vergangenen Jahren eine alte, laute WD 1TB Festplatte, durch die nun verbaute Adata SSD und die Seagate IronWolf Festplatte ersetzt. Auch musste mein altes System Power 7 Netzteil dem nun nahezu unhörbaren Straight Power 10 von be quiet! weichen. Das System Power 7 verrichtet nun seinen Dienst in dem neuen PC meines Vaters.

Warum habe ich mich nun für diese Komponenten entschieden?

Ich bin mit meiner Entscheidung von vor 6 Jahren, eine AMD Radeon Grafikkarte zu kaufen, sehr zufrieden gewesen und möchte nun bei meinem nächten System dieser Firma treu bleiben und dank Ryzen kann man nun auch wieder ein komplett rotes System besitzen. Die Vorteile für mich bei der RX 580 liegen darin, dass ich WattMan benutzen kann, um zum Beispiel Undervolting zu betreiben. Meinen silent Ansprüchen wird diese Karte, im gegensatz zur lauteren Vega 64 Air Boost, gerecht.  Auch könnte ich dank des Monitors und der Grafikkarte den Komfort von FreeSync benutzen und müsste nicht an den Einstellungen schrauben, um ja meine 60fps mit V-Sync zu bekommen, um ohne Tearing spielen zu können. Mein Monitor wird mir mit 22 Zoll langsam auch etwas zu klein, man kann z.B. mit zwei Fenstern nebeneinander kaum richtig arbeiten und die Farben sind, im Vergleich zu anderen Bildschirmen, sehr blass. Wenn man einmal bei Freunden ist und an einem 27 Zoll Monitor gesessen hat, möchte man diesen selber nicht mehr missen. Ich freue mich schon darauf The Witcher 3 und Kingdom Come: Deliverance mit dem neuen System und dem großen Monitor in WQHD durchzocken zu können. Auch hätte ich nun erstmals die Möglichkeit mit 144 FPS Counterstrike zu spielen. Ich bin gespannt auf den Unterschied.
Auf das ausgesuchte Mainboard (MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon) möchte ich ein Ryzen 2700x mit 16 GB G.Skill RipJaws V DDR4-3200 DIMM Ram verbauen. Zum reinen Spielen hätte es auch der 2600x getan aber da ich den Prozessor auch zum rendern benutze, sind 2 Kerne und 4 Threads mehr einfach besser. Als CPU-Kühler kommt für mich als Silent-Fan nur in Frage, den Dark Rock Pro 4 zu verbauen, sodass es auch bei intensiver Rechenarbeit leise bleibt.
Das Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange von be quiet! wäre für mich dann natürlich auch ein Traum. Ich müsste die nicht mehr schön aussehenden weißen Dämmplatten nicht mehr im Gehäuse haben, könnte usb 3.1 Frontanschlüsse benutzen und leise Lüfter sind auch noch verbaut. Mit dem neuen Gehäuse hätte ich die Möglichkeit später eventuell auf eine Wasserkühlung umzurüsten, was ich mit meinem derzeitigen nicht kann.
Mein Netzteil von be quiet! und die beiden Festplatten behalte ich in dem neuen System.

Gerne würde ich, nach eigenem Einbau der Hardware, einige vorher/nachher Benchmarks zu The Witcher 3, Kingdom Come: Deliverance und zum Rendern anfertigen.
Fotos vom neuen System werden gerne gemacht.

Mein momentanes System besteht aus:

Prozessor: i5 3570k
CPU-Kühler: XIGMATEK Gaia SD1283
Intel-Mainboard: ASUS P8Z77-M Pro
Arbeitsspeicher: Corsair Vengeance 2x4GB DDR3 1600
Festplatten Adata SP 900 120GB, Seagate IronWolf 2 TB
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte Radeon HD 7950 OC
Netzteil: be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER 10 500W CM
Gehäuse: Cougar Evolution
Monitor: SyncMaster P2270 (22 Zoll, FullHD)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine ausgewählten Komponenten:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 580 Armor 8G OC (16 Punkte)

Gesamt: 63 Punkte von 85 (22 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Karümel (14. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hiermit möchte ich mich auch für die Aktion bewerben.


ZurZeit verbaut sind:
AktuellerPC
Gehäuse:NANOXIA Deep Silence 3
Mobo:AROCK Z68Pro3
CPU:Intel Core i5 2500K @ 4 Ghz
CPU-Lüfter:ThermalrightHR-02 Macho
RAM:16 GB TeamGroup Elite DDR3-1333 CL9
SSD:CrucialMX100 512GB
Grafikkarte: KFA2 GeForce GTX 1060 OC
NT:EnermayEco 80+ 400W
Monitor:BenQ GL2450HM 


MeineWunschkomponenten: 
MSIX470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
MSIGeforce GTX 1070 Ti Gaming 8G (21 Punkte)
bequiet! Pure Power 10 600 Watt CM (5 Punkte)
bequiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte) 
1iiyamaG-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte) 

Gesamt:60 Punkte von 85 (25 Punkte übrig)




Dazuwürde ich noch folgende Komponenten kaufen:
AMDRyzen 5 2600
SkillRipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit 32GBEKL
Alpenföhn Ben Nevis 

Bild vom vorhandenen Rechner: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Escadee (14. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Guten Morgen liebe Gemeinde!

Wieder einmal eine super Aktion! Ist man von euch ja gewohnt (=
Und da mach ich mal richtig gerne mit! 


Meine aktuelle Konfiguration ist eher bescheiden, und nicht wirklich das Gelbe vom Ei. Bislang hat es aber funktioniert mit ein paar einschränkungen. Zusammengebaut habe ich dies alles vor 2 Jahren. Genau in dem Jahr wo auch unser Nachwuchs kam.. Meine Frau und ich sind beide mit dem gleichen Hobby beschäftigt, was alles noch teurer macht. Alles zwei mal kaufen ist die Hölle. Da kommt uns diese Aktion hier ganz schön passend  So könnte man echt bares Geld sparen. Die Windelpreise steigen schließlich mit den RAM Preisen. Da brauch man doch unterstützung 
Naja hier mal das Übersuper System:

Board: Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3P 
CPU: AMD FX8350 
GPU: Gigabyte Geforce GTX 1060
PSU: BeQuiet Pure Power L8 630 Watt
RAM: 8GB (2x 4096MB) G.Skill Ares DDR3-2133


Das ganze läuft eher schlecht als gut.. In so vielen Spielen wird die CPU einfach zum Bottleneck. Was eigentlich schade ist... Denn einfach mal eben alles neu kaufen ist echt zu hart. Allein schon wegen der Heutigen Preise von Hardware.
Naja also versuch ich mal mein Glück!

Also habe ich mir mal eure Aktion angeschaut und mir folgendes Setup zusammengestellt! 



AMD-Mainboard: MSI X399 MEG Creation (24 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX Vega 64 Air Boost 8G OC (27 Punkte)

Gesamt: 82 Punkte von 85 (3 Punkte übrig)


Das ganze würde einen der PCs sowas von nach vorne bringen, und das Budget enorm verbessern  So das wir zukünftig wieder super zusammen zocken könnten!

Ich bedanke mich für diese überaus geile Chance!
Wünsche allen viel Glück und ein schönes Wochenende 

Grüße
Tobi


----------



## probeAddiction (14. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH Team, 
hiermit bewerbe ich mich für die Aktion Pimp my PC 2018.
Das ich auch mit Ü30 eine leidenschaftliche Zockerin bin,  begann ich Anfang 2018 mit der Aufrüstung meines PC's. Anfangs wollte ich eigentlich nur eine neue Grafikkarte und mehr Arbeitsspeicher. Schnell wurde ich vom Aufrüstfieber gepackt und es wurde eine Komplette Neuanschaffung. Dank Youtube und Co. habe ich auch den PC zusammengebaut bekommen. Und siehe da: ER FUNKTIONIERT.
Zum vollkommenen Glück fehlen noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten, was mich dazu bewegte hier teilzunehmen.

Aktuell sind folgende Komponenten von mir zusammengebaut worden:
Gehäuse:	Phanteks Enthoo Evolv
Netzteil:	be quiet Straight Power 10 500W
Mainboard:	MSI Z370 Tomahawk Intel So.1151
Arbeitsspeicher:G.Skill Aegis DDR4-3000 2x8192MB
CPU:		Intel Core i5 8600k 6x 3.60GHz
CPU Lüfter:	Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev.B Tower Kühler
Grafikkarte:	Raedon RX 460
Festplatte 1:	Samsung SSD 830 120GB
Festplatte 2:	Samsung  HD 103SJ 1TB
Monitor:	Philips BDM3275UP 32Zoll Monitor


Meine Wunschkonfiguration:
Intel-Mainboard: MSI B360 Gaming Plus (5 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10 600 Watt CM (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 84 Punkte von 85 (1 Punkte übrig)
Leider zieht die RX 460, welche ich noch aus meinem alten System habe, die Leistung zienlich runter. Ein Update währe hier notwendig. Die Lüfter mit 140mm passen in das Gehäuse an die Oberseite und müssen nicht unbedingt leise sein, da es ja kein Silent PC ist.

lets Play!
Grüße
Katharina


----------



## rued86 (14. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo zusammen,

nach einer Ewigkeit als Passiv-Konsument habe ich mich nun doch einmal dazu durchgerungen und mich der PCGH-Community offiziell angeschlossen 
Denn nun nach genau 6,5 Jahren möchte - nein muss - ich meinen PC von Grund auf erneuern. Da ich die letzten 3-4 Jahre (auch aus beruflichen Gründen) nicht mehr allzu viel gezockt habe bin ich mit meinem System ganz gut zurechtgekommen. 

GPU: 1024MB Gainward GeForce GTX 560 Ti Phantom
CPU: i5 2500k
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-Z68XP-UD4
Arbeitsspeicher: 16 GB G.SKILL DDR3-1866 CL9
Kühler: Arctic Freezer 13
Festplatte(n): Samsung 850 Evo 250 GB, WD Blue 640 GB
PSU: 550W SuperFlower Golden Green Pro 80plus gold
Gehäuse: CoolerMaster 690 II
Bildschirm: HP w2216 @60Hz

Dies hat sich nun aber wieder geändert und ich bin regelmäßig am Suchten.
Aktuell CS:GO und Fortnite – mehr als die Low-Einstellung in den Grafikoptionen ist aber leider nicht möglich, es ruckelt teilweise und der Spaß-Faktor geht dann natürlich verloren…
Mit eurer Hilfe hoffe ich nun auf das nötige Upgrade, um eben diese Games, aber auch z.B. BF V, CoD etc., ordentlich zocken zu können!

Meine ausgewählten Produkte sind:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 601 Window Silver (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)

Dieses System würde ich mit einem Ryzen 7 2700 X, 16GB DDR4-3000, 500GB M.2-SSD und einem Scythe Mugen 5 @ PCGH erweitern.
Damit sollte dem Vergnügen nichts mehr im Wege stehen!

Mein aktuelles System würde dann bei meinem Dad in Rente gehen ^^

Vielen Dank für Pimp my PC und den glücklichen 4 viel Spaß mit Ihrem Gewinn!!!


----------



## Cmd_Conne (14. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo,
seit dem letzten mal haben sich an meinem Rechner schon ein paar Dinge verbessert, deshalb fällt meine Wunschliste etwas bescheidener aus:

Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock Slim (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 580 Armor 8G OC (16 Punkte)

Gesamt: 53 Punkte von 85 (32 Punkte übrig)

Aktuell sind immer noch:
ein i5-3350p
auf Asrock B75 Pro 3-M
mit 16GB Crucial DDR3-1600L ,
Samsung SSD 750EVO 250GB
und Gainward GTX 750 Ti GS
verbaut.
Monitor ist ein alter Acer G247HL.

Im Laufe des Jahres erneuert wurden:
Gehäuse Corsair Carbide 100R  (die Lüfter bräuchte ich dafür in 120mm)
Netzteil Corsair TX650M
CPU-Kühler be quiet! Shadow Rock Slim
und Festplatte Seagate Firecuda 1TB.

Ein schöner neuer Monitor wäre mir fast am wichtigsten. Da es keinen G-Sync Monitor zur Auswahl gibt, hätte ich gern eine Radeon Karte. Die RX 580 sollte meinem Silent-Anspruch gerechter werden als die Vega-Karte und für meine Spiele (MWO, WoT, Battletech) völlig ausreichen. Meine Gehäuse-Lüfter finde ich zu laut, deshalb hätte ich gern die Silent Wings. Die Auswahl von neuer CPU und Ram müsste ich dann spontan von meinem Budget und der aktuellen Preislage abhängig machen. Aktuell sind die Preise ja recht hoch 

Danke für die Aufmerksamkeit und
beste Grüße
Conne


----------



## BoxxTroll (14. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Guten Tag PC-Games Hardware-ler

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich für Pimp my PC. Gerne würde ich einmal wieder einen fitten Gaming PC besitzen um in den Genuss von Battlefield 5 zu kommen, oder auch um mich mal dem neuen Fallout 76 Teil zu widmen wenn er bald erscheint. Auch wenn mich das fehlen der menschlichen NPC's abschreckt. 
Auch wenn der Xeon noch nicht so lahm ist wie das Alter einen glauben lässt sollten nue CPU`s doch mehr bieten. Aber die AMD Radeon 6870 ist dann doch mehr als überfordert mit aktuellen Games. Das Netzteil sollte den neuen PC noch ausreichen befeuern. ansonsten muss es wohl auch einem neuen weichen um der Geforce genug Saft zu bieten.

im aktuellen PC Vorhanden 

Intel Xeon 1320v3  Sockel 1150 Artic Freezer cooler
auf Gigabyte  GA-Z87X-D3H
unterstützt von einer alten AMD Radeon 6870 von Saphire 1024MB Speicher
128GB Sandisk SSD
8GB Mushkin Arbeitsspeicher
Corsair CX600M 600W Netzteil, ist noch top i.O. ein Austausch lohnt nicht
Alles in einem alten schwarzen Sharkonn Gehäuse mit Seitenfenster.


Ausgewählte Komponenten

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 80 Punkte von 85 (5 Punkte übrig)

Die Passende CPU steht noch in Auswahl wenn es denn klappt mit Pimp my PC. Ein neuerer AMD Ryzen sollte es schon werden. A-la Ryzen 2700x. um zu sehen ob AMD den Anschluss auf Intel wieder gefunden  hat. Des weiteren werden dann wohl noch potenter Speicher mit 16GB und 3400Mhz oder mehr in das System Wandern. Um G-Sync des Monitors optimal zu nutzen muss halt auch eine Nvidia Geforce GPU ins System wandern. Damit BF 5 auch optisch top zur Geltung kommt.

Vielen Dank an die PC-Games Hardware Redaktion und die Sponsoren  für die Jährliche Chance seinen PC zu pimpen. Allen zukunftigen Gewinnern viel Spass mit der Hardware.

MfG Andreas


----------



## Zaldure (14. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team,  

 auch ich möchte mich an diesem Verfahren beteiligen. An dieser Stelle bereits einen herzlichen Dank an die beteiligten Personen für ihre Zeit und Geduld.   Meinen Rechner habe ich im Mai 2012 mit Hilfe dieses Forums zusammengestellt und zusammengebaut. Das erste mal. Seitdem sind ein paar kleinere Veränderungen vorgenommen worden. Z. B. ist mir meine alte Grafikkarte (AMD 7970) dieses Jahr gestorben. Wiederbelebungsmaßnahmen im Backofen waren nicht von langfristiger Natur. Daher wurde die Grafikkarte durch eine gebrauchte GTX 980 ersetzt.

*Hardware

Mainboard: *Asrock Z77
*Prozessor:* Intel Core I5 3570K  
*Kühler:*  Thermalright HR-02 Macho Special Edition
*Lüfter:*  Be Quiet Silentwings 120mm
*RAM:*  Corsair Venegance Low Profile 16GB         
*Grafikkarte:* MSI GTX 980 Gaming 4G
*Soundkarte: *Asus Xonar Essence STX 
*Festplatte:* Western Digital Black 1000GB
Samsung SSD 830 128 gb / Samsung SSD 850 EVO 500 GB
*DVD-Brenner:* Lite-On IHAS624-32
*Blu-Ray: *LiteOn IHOS104-32
*Netzteil:* 580 Watt be quiet! Straight Power CM E9
*Gehäuse:* Corsair Carbide 500R gedämmt

*Monitor:* LG 24GM77 144 Hz

Mein Rechner ist schon in die Jahre gekommen. Manchen Bauteilen merkt man das gar nicht so richtig an, manchen schon. Der Rechner hatte aber bereits vor meinem gescheiterten Versuch nen Stecker abzuziehen (der Stecker am Board für das Front-Panel hat sich in zwei Stücke verwandelt) Bluescreens. Des Weiteren bekomme ich vollständige Freeze, wenn ich die hinteren oberen USB-Anschlüsse verwenden möchte. Gut, das Board macht es als einziges nicht mehr lange mit. 

Theoretisch könnte ich also das alte Setup mit einem gebrauchten Z77 Board aus Ebay retten. Die Spielleistung ist für FHD grundsätzlich ausreichend, man muss ja die Details nicht so hoch schrauben. Aber die Technik und die Spiele entwickeln sich weiter. Die Spiele sehen immer realistischer aus und benötigen dafür entsprechende Rechenkraft. WQHD und mehr als 60FPS wären super. Daher habe ich mir folgende Wunsch-Hardware zum Aufrüsten rausgesucht.


*Wunsch-Hardware*

  AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (12 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX Vega 64 Air Boost 8G OC (27 Punkte)

Gesamt: 82 Punkte von 85 (3 Punkte übrig)


*Begründung für die Auswahl

AMD-Mainboard:* MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon: 
AMD hat eine CPU Generation hervorgebracht, die sich beim Spielen als absolut wettbewerbsfähig herausgestellt hat. Durch die vielen Kerne kann man auch ohne weitere Performance-Einbußen mehrere Hintergrundprogramme laufen lassen. Um das X470 Mainboard optimal auszunutzen, werde ich einen Ryzen 2700x erwerben und diesen auf 4 GHZ übertakten. Neben dem Ryzen liebäugle ich mit den G.Skill Trident Z silber/rot Arbeitsspeicher aus eurem Tuning Ryzen Artikel. 

*Netzteil:* be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt: 
Auf der MSI Webseite werden 750 Watt für die Vega Grafikkarte empfohlen. Wenn ich da noch eine Wasserkühlung dranhänge, entscheide ich mich lieber bereits vorab für einen Puffer nach oben. 

*Gehäuse:* be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange: 
Die Dark Base Gehäuse von be quiet! haben es mir echt angetan. Das äußere und das innere gefällt mir sehr gut. Die Gehäuse sind geräumig und bastelfreudig. Vor allem kann ich in den Deckel eine AIO Wasserkühlung für die Vega Grafikkarte einbauen und die Festplatten wieder in Käfige setzen, statt das welche in der Luft hängen. 

*Monitor: *iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1:
Der Monitor vereint die Spezifikationen, die ich gerne hätte. 27 Zoll, WQHD, 144Hz. Der alte Monitor kann dann rechts als Zweitmonitor stehen bleiben. Es ist sowieso bei manchen Spielen von Vorteil, wenn man mehrere Monitore vor sich hat. 

*AMD-Grafikkarte:* MSI Radeon RX Vega 64 Air Boost 8G OC:
Die Vega 64 ist für WQHD Gaming vollkommen ausreichend und mein Favorit unter den auswählbaren Grafikkarten. Ich will seit längerem auf ein AMD-Setup wechseln. Wenn mir die Grafikkarte wegen des Lüfterlayouts zu laut wird, wird die Grafikkarte wassergekühlt. Da ich bereits davon ausgehe, habe ich mich für ein entsprechendes Netzteil und Gehäuse entschieden. 


*Die alten Bauteile:*

Die Soundkarte, das Blu-Ray Laufwerk und die Festplatten werden wieder in das neue System integriert. Genauso wird der CPU Kühler auf den neuen CPU gesetzt. Den Zusammenbau des Rechners übernehme ich selber. Arbeitsspeicher / Mainboard / CPU / Netzteil / nicht benötigte Gehäuselüfter werden verkauft um die Neuanschaffungen teilweise zu refinanzieren. Das Gehäuse kommt zum Wertstoffhof und die Grafikkarte geht an meine Schwester, damit endlich 4k WOW flüssig läuft 

An die Redaktion nochmal vielen Dank und allen viel Erfolg.

 Herzliche Grüße

 Zaldure


----------



## blackpanther64 (14. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hi PCGH-Team und Community,

auch ich möchte hiermit an PCGH Pimp my PC 2018 teilnehmen und die Chance nutzen einzelne Komponenten, vor allem den Flaschenhals, meine GTX 1060 6GB, durch leistungsfähigere Komponenten zu ersetzen. Meine aktuellste Neuanschaffung ist der i7 8700K (ersetzt den i5 4670K OC @ 4 GHz)  zusammen mit Z370 Mainboard und 16 GB DDR4 Arbeitsspeicher. Ich habe zwar vor der Preisexplosion bei Intel zugeschlagen aber trotzdem war das eine ziemlich große Investition für mich. Deshalb konnte leider die GPU in Form einer GTX 1060 6GB nicht ersetzt werden. Schon lange auf der Wunschliste steht zudem ein 27" WQHD Monitor mit mehr als 60 Hz (aktuell benutze ich einen 6 Jahre alten FullHD 60 Hz Monitor für damals 140€ von Asus). Das Zusammenspiel aus MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC, iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 und dem vorhandenen i7 8700 K wären DER TRAUM!

Aktuelle Konfiguration:

CPU: Intel Core i7 8700K @3,7 GHz (Noch mit Werkstakt bis Zusatzleistung wirklich gebraucht wird)
GPU:  GeForce GTX 1060 6GB Gigabyte AORUS Xtreme (DER Flaschenhals)
RAM: 16GB G.Skill RipJaws V DDR4-3200 DIMM CL16 Dual Kit
Mainboard: MSI Z370 SLI PLUS 
PSU: 550 Watt Seasonic FOCUS Plus Modular 80+ Gold
CPU Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 3 
SSD: 256GB SanDisk X110
HDD: 1 TB von Seagate
Hardware-Zuhause: Fractal Design Define R5


Meine Wunschkonfiguration mit Begründung:

- Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Da der Prozessor weiter genutzt wird die einzige sinnvolle Auswahl. Zusatzfeatures wie integriertets WLAN- und Bluetooth Modul sind nice to have.
- Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Ein Rechner kann nie zu leise oder zu kühl sein. Gute Gehäuselüfter stehen bei mir schon ewig auf der Einkaufsliste.
- Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Das GPU Upgrade mit der RTX 2080 und das zukünftige CPU OC können mehr "Saft" gut gebrauchen. 
- Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Zocken mit einem 8700K und einer RTX 2080 auf einem FullHD 60Hz Monitor ist zu viel verschenktes Potenzial. Mit diesem WQHD 144 Hz Biest kann die Leistung sich sicher gut entfalten.
- Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)
Meine GTX 1060 hat gute Dienste geleistet, leidet aber schon deutlich, wenn ich auf einem Kamel durch die Landschaften Ägyptens in AC:Origins reite. Der nötige Detailverzicht um wieder auf stabile 60 fps zu kommen ist schon deutlich sichtbar. Mit der 2080 wird das ein Klacks.

Gesamt: 83 Punkte von 85 (2 Punkte übrig)

Vielen Dank PCGH, dass Ihr uns diese Aktion ermöglicht und allen Teilnehmern viel Glück.

Liebe Grüße

blackpanther64


----------



## Sterni75 (14. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

*Hallo liebe PCGH-Redaktion und Community
Ich möchte auch mein Glück versuchen für Pimp my PC 2018 und Wünsche allen Teilnehmer viel Glück 

An dieser stelle möchte Ich mich noch bedanken an alle  Sponsoren  und PCGH TEAM das Ihr jedes jahr so TOLLE Aktionen ermöglicht.

Ich würde sehr gerne meine alte Hardware Upgraden aber als Alleinerziehender Vater fehlt einfach das nötige geld in der haushaltskasse um mein PC vernünftig aufrüsten zu können.
Ich planne schon seid längeren mir einen neuen **AMD Ryzen 6 oder 8 kern Cpu zu kaufen Natürlich mit den Passenden DDR4-Ram 
in Verbindung mit Eure Aktion wäre das echt Toll.
So Jetzt zur meinen derzeitigen in die Jahre gekommenen System

**Prozessor:*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Phenom II 955BE              *
*Mainboard:*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *MSI 790FX-GD70* 
*Arbeitsspeicher:*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Corsair Dominator GT 2x2 GB 1600MHZ              *
*Festplatte(n):*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 * Samsung SpinPoint F1 HD322HJ & Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB (HD103SJ)              *
*Grafikkarte:*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Gainward GTX275              *
*CPU Kühler:*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Zalman CNPS 9900LED*
*Netzteil:*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Be quiet! Pure Power              500 Watt*
*Gehäuse:*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Cooler Master CM 690 III         *
*
Mein Wunsch Konfiguration wäre:

**             AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
             CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
             Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
             Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
             Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

             Gesamt: 78 Punkte von 85 (7 Punkte übrig)
*

*
Wie oben schon erwäht ein Neuer CPU und Passender Arbeitsspeicher würde Ich kaufen wenn Ich gewinnen würde.

Nochmal viel Glück euch allen
*


----------



## Wurmi83 (14. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Moin. Durch meinen neuen Asus ROG SWIFT PG348Q kommt die GTX 1080 bei mir ziemlich ins schwitzen. Die neue RTX 2080 Ti käme da wie gerufen... Ansonten bin ich mit den Komponenten ganz zufrieden. Mit dem neuen Bord hätte ich einen guten Vergleich zu meinem jetzigen Asrock.

Derzeitges System:
Monitor:  Asus ROG SWIFT PG348Q
Prozessor: Intel 8700K@4.8Ghz
Kühler: be quiet! BK019 Dark Rock Pro 3
Mainboard: Asrock Gaming Fatal1ty Z370 Gaming K6
Arbeitsspeicher: 16GB G.Skill DDR4-3200 CL16
Soundkarte: ROG Xonar Phoebus Solo
Festplatten:  Samsung 850 PRO 512GB / 960 PRO 1TB /Spinpoint 1TB / WD Green 1TB
Grafikkarte:  KFA2 8GB GeForce GTX 1080 EX OC
Netzteil: COUGAR GX Serie 600W 80 Plus Gold
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 Computer ATX PC Gehäuse mit Fenster

Wunsch:

Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ansonsten finde ich PCGH echt klasse. Da ich mir seit Jahren jeden Monat ein Exemplar kaufe, sollte ich vielleicht langsam mal über eine Abo nach denken... 
Weiter so!! LG Wurmi


----------



## MisiuXXL 0001 (14. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Sehr schöne Aktion!!

Hoffe bekomme auch Teilname Bestätigung!

Meine derzeitige PC Konfiguratiun:

Mainbord: Asus , M5A78L-M/USB3
CPU         : AMD FX, 4320 BE
RAM        : G-Skill, Ares LP, 2x 4 GB, OC
Netzteil   :No Name 750 WATT

Nachrüsten würde ich CPU& RAM & m.2 SSD
MIT AMD Ryzen 7-2700X
        G.Skill Trident Z RGB
        Samsung 970 pro

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X399 MEG Creation (24 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10 600 Watt CM (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)

Viellen Dank
Und wünsch Mir selber viel Glück


----------



## K01lD30 (14. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo

Ich lese die PCGH seid Anfang an und schaue auch immer mal wieder hier im Forum vorbei.
Allerdings habe ich mich bisher nicht angemeldet, doch wegen diesem Gewinnspiel hab ich mich dann
doch durchgerungen mich endlich mal anzumelden.

Aus Platzgründen hab ich die letzen 2 Jahre eigentlich nur am Notebook gespielt. Doch da wir demnächst wieder
mehr Platz zur Verfügung haben werden, hab ich mir überlegt, das ich doch gerne wieder einen richtigen
Desktop haben möchte. Dafür wären die Komponenten dieses Gewinnspiels eine super Basis.
Wenn ich meine Wunschkomponenten gewinnen würde, würde ich mir dazu noch einen Ryzen 7 2700X, 16GiB RAM, eine M.2 PCIe SSD, Netzteil
und Gehäuse holen, damit ich wieder einen potenten PC für die nächsten Jahre hätte.

Meine Wunschkomponenten sind folgende:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock Slim (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)


Aktuell zocke ich auf einem Notebook mit Core I7 7700HQ, 16GiB RAM und einer GeForce GTX 1060M.


----------



## Nobbi66 (14. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Aber hallo.
Dieses Jahr passen die zur Auswahl stehenden Komponenten
top zu meinen Wünschen.

Mein PC:
CPU AMD A8-5500 Sockel FM2 (Antik)
Mainboard Asus CM1745 (auch Antik)
RAM 4 x 4 GB DDR3-1600 AData / Kingston
SSD Sandisk Ultra 256 GB
Seagate Fire-Cuda 2 TB / WD Blue 1 TB
LG BH16 BluRay + Asus DVD-Laufwerk
GPU AMD Sapphire R9 380 Nitro 4GB
Netzteil Thermaltake Hamburg 530 W
BeQuiet Silent Base 600


Wunschkomponenten:
AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 84 Punkte von 85 (1 Punkte übrig)

Zukauf weiterer erforderlicher Komponenten:
Ryzen 7 2700X + 2 x 8 GB DDR4 

Grüße Nobbi66


----------



## Imoshen (14. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

vielen Dank erstmal für die tolle Aktion. Ich bin aus Zufall durch Google Nachrichten darauf gestoßen, weil ich mir vor 2 Wochen meinen Wunsch PC zusammengestellt habe. 
Dabei bin ich auch mal wieder auf eurer Seite gelandet um mir diverse Benchmarks anzuschauen.
Mein bisheriger PC ist jetzt bereits über 7 Jahre alt. Damals hatte ich noch eine Powercolor Radeon HD 6970, G-Skill RAM und ein Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD4-B3 Mainboard. Diese Teile musste ich dann allerdings über die Jahre wegen Defekt ersetzen.

Gehäuse: Thermaltake Armor A60
Mainboard: Gigabyte H61MA-D3V
Prozessor: Intel I7 2600k
Prozessorkühler: Alpenföhn Brocken
RAM: Corsair Vengeance DDR3 2x8GB 1600
Grafikkarte: 2GB MSI GeForce GTX 960 Gaming
Festplatte: 1 TB HDD
Laufwerke: Samsung Blu-ray Laufwerk und LG DVD-Brenner
Netzteil: Coolermaster 700W Silent-Pro
Monitor 1:  Acer Predator GN276HLbid 27 Zoll, 144 Hz, 1ms Reaktionszeit, 1920 x 1080 Pixel
Monitor 2: Samsung SyncMaster P2770HD 27 Zoll, 60 Hz, 5ms Reaktionszeit, 1920 x 1080 Pixel




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier sehe ich die größte Schwachstelle bei der Grafikkarte. Der Prozessor ist zwar in die Jahre gekommen aber auch heute noch für Gaming zu gebrauchen.
Das Mainboard ist leider ein microATX, da ich das Defekte möglichst schnell austauschen musste und mein lokaler Händler nur dieses eine Board für meinen Chipsatz vorrätig hatte.
Wie man auf den Bildern sieht, blockiert mein CPU Kühler die Ramslots, was natürlich nicht optimal ist. Außerdem sieht die Grafikkarte einfach unschön aus auf einem so kleinen Board und hat kaum noch Platz bis zum CPU Kühler.
Deshalb war mein Plan sowieso das Mainboard zu ersetzen und dann auf einen neueren Prozessor umzusteigen. Nochmal in ein LGA 1155 Mainboard zu investieren, halte ich nicht für zielführend. 
Leider müsste ich dadurch erstmal zurückstecken, was mein Grafikkarten Upgrade angeht.

Deshalb hier meine Wunschkombination:

Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX Vega 64 Air Boost 8G OC (27 Punkte)

Gesamt: 75 Punkte von 85 (10 Punkte übrig)

Selbst ergänzt wird:
Intel Core i3 8350K ( Bestes Preis-Leistungs Verhältnis der 8. Serie in meinen Augen. Vor allem wegen der Option zum overclocken, falls die Leistung mal nicht reichen sollte. )
2x8GB Corsair Vengeance DDR4-2400 CL14 ( Da ich mit Corsair RAM sehr gute Erfahrung gemacht habe, bleibe ich hier treu. )
240-500 GB SSD ( Ich liebäugle mit einer super schnellen M.2 SSD, die über PCIe 3.0 x4 angeschlossen wird. z.B. 500GB Samsung 970 Evo. Die Möglichkeit habe ich mit meinem momentanen Board nicht, weshalb ich den SSD Kauf auch erstmal aufgeschoben habe )

Diese Teile sind wirklich ein Traum. Wenn ich über die RX Vega 64 zusammen mit einem FreeSync Monitor nachdenke, bekomme ich eine Gänsehaut. 
Die Karte wäre sowieso meine erste Wahl gewesen, weil ich unbedingt mal FreeSync oder GSync erleben wollte aber nicht bereit bin für GSync Monitore soviel Aufpreis zu bezahlen.
Umso besser ist es also, dass ihr den passenden Monitor direkt mit anbietet. Der passt wunderbar einem meiner 27 Zoll Monitore und bietet neben FreeSync auch noch die Möglichkeit die Vega 64 mit WQHD richtig auszureizen.
Das Mainboard bietet Platz für einen Intel Prozessor, den ich dann selbst ergänzen würde. Hier habe ich momentan einen Intel Core i3 8350K im Kopf. Außerdem werde ich mir dann natürlich 2x8 GB DDR4 RAM zulegen.
Für das be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt habe ich mich entschieden, weil es viel effizienter ist, als mein altes Coolermaster Netzteil. Außerdem will ich das Risiko eines Defekts beim Netzteil möglichst gering halten.
Beim Gehäuse war die Wahl zwischen der Dark Base 700 und der Dark Base Pro 900. Beide haben ähnliche Features, aber die Dark Base 700 gefällt mir ästhetisch etwas besser und das QI wireless charging des anderen Gehäuses brauche ich nicht.
Das Lüfterset wäre auch nicht schlecht gewesen, aber ich muss zugeben, dass mir mein Thermaltake Armor mit der Plastikscheibe einfach nicht mehr gefällt.

Aus meinem System würde ich die 1TB HDD, Laufwerke und den Alpenföhn Brocken weiter benutzen. Den Rest inklusive Mainboard, Prozessor, RAM, Netzteil, Grafikkarte und Bildschirm könnte ich dann meinem besten Freund schenken. Der hat leider momentan durch Familienplanung inklusive Hochzeit usw. einfach kein Geld um sein System zu upgraden. 
Unsere gemeinsamen Abende mit Fortnite und Ähnlichem leiden darunter mittlerweile sehr, weil sein System auch bei solchen Spielen schon teilweise unter 30 FPS fällt. Das passiert bei meiner GTX 960 zumindest bei Fortnite nicht.

Warum brauche ich ein Upgrade?

Meine Präferenzen liegen ganz klar bei actionreichen Multiplayer Spielen, wie Battlerite oder Fortnite. Aber auch grafisch anspruchsvolle Singleplayer Spiele kommen bei mir ab und zu auf den Bildschirm.
Nun habe ich mir vor ca. 2 Jahren zum ersten Mal einen 144Hz Monitor gekauft. Der Unterschied war der Wahnsinn, auch wenn ich die 144 Hz nur in nicht besonders anspruchsvollen Spielen ausreizen konnte.
Besonders in Fortnite und Battlerite habe ich mich an FPS jenseits von 60 gewöhnt. So sehr sogar, dass ich fast alle Grafikeinstellungen auf das Minimum reduziert habe um jeden extra-FPS rauszukitzeln.
Meiner GTX 960 mit 2GB Speicher sind allerdings auch Grenzen gesetzt und die merke ich durch die Möglichkeit von 144 FPS immer mehr.
Ich habe hier mal ein paar Benchmarks mit MSI Afterburner und meinen Lieblingsspielen gemacht um euch zu demonstrieren, was ich meine:

Battlerite:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Battlerite.exe benchmark completed, 40245 frames rendered in 448.799 s
Average framerate  :   89.6 FPS
Minimum framerate  :   61.8 FPS
Maximum framerate  :  133.3 FPS
1% low framerate   :   54.1 FPS
0.1% low framerate :    6.5 FPS

Hier liegt auch mein Wunsch für FreeSync begraben. Ich habe hier sehr starke FPS Schwankungen zwischen 133 und 54 FPS. Diese Drops sind für mich mittlerweile sehr spürbar, auch wenn 54 FPS eigentlich noch spielbar ist.

Fortnite:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


FortniteClient-Win64-Shipping.exe benchmark completed, 132967 frames rendered in 965.537 s
Average framerate  :  137.7 FPS
Minimum framerate  :    0.1 FPS
Maximum framerate  :  145.0 FPS
1% low framerate   :   49.2 FPS
0.1% low framerate :    0.1 FPS

Auch hier ergibt sich ein ähnliches Bild. Die mittlere Framerate ist hier sehr gut. Leider habe ich auch hier Ausreißer auf unter 60 FPS.

The Witcher 3:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


witcher3.exe benchmark completed, 28968 frames rendered in 340.753 s
Average framerate  :   85.0 FPS
Minimum framerate  :   13.9 FPS
Maximum framerate  :  512.7 FPS
1% low framerate   :   17.9 FPS
0.1% low framerate :    2.1 FPS

Hier kommt meine GTX 960 dann wirklich an ihre Grenzen, trotz fast minimaler Grafikeinstellungen.
Im Mittel sieht es mit 85 FPS noch ganz gut aus, aber wenn die FPS des Öfteren auf unter 30 fallen, fällt es mir wirklich schwer noch Spaß mit The Witcher 3 zu haben.

Fazit:
Es hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht, mich mal wieder mit dem Thema Hardware genauer auseinander zu setzen. Jetzt weiß ich zumindest in welche Richtung es in Zukunft gehen soll.
Auch die Benchmarks hatte ich so vorher noch nicht durchgeführt. Ich habe mich bisher immer auf eine FPS Ingame Anzeige verlassen. Hier jedoch mal genau die Minimum-Werte zu sehen, ist sehr interessant.
Im Falle eines Gewinns, würde ich den PC sehr gerne selbst zusammenbauen. Da ich das Mainboard meines momentanen PCs bereits einmal austauschen musste und er noch läuft, sollte das auch klappen.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Imoshen


Edit: Nach weiterer Recherche, habe ich festgestellt, dass meine erste Edition des Alpenföhn Brocken nicht auf das Mainboard mit AMD Sockel passt. (Das eigentlich geplante Einbaukit passt nur auf die den Brocken 2, Eco und PCGH) Deshalb habe ich das abgeändert auf die Variante mit 1151 Sockel, welches der Brocken sogar ohne zusätzliches Einbaukit unterstützt. Naja, ich bin sowieso sehr zufrieden mit meinem Intel Prozessor!


----------



## Hochofen (14. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Moin zusammen,
ich bewerbe mich auch mal wieder bei der tollen PIMP MY PC -Aktion von PCGH und den Sponsoren bequiet! , MSI und iiyama.

Mein Aufrüstpfad sieht folgendermaßen aus:


Intel-Mainboard: MSI X299 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (17 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX Vega 64 Air Boost 8G OC (27 Punkte)

Gesamt: 81 Punkte von 85 (4 Punkte übrig)


+++Wenn es klappt mit der Bewerbung hier, wird ein i7-7820 angeschafft mit einer be quiet! Silent Loop 360mm - ohne Wenn und Aber !+++



Meine Hardware hat sich seit letztem Mal 2017 nicht geändert - nicht einfach, wenn man in der Umschulung zum Informatikkaufmann steckt 

+ Prozessor Intel i7-7600K @4,5 GHz
+ CPU-Lüfter Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. B
+ Mainboard GA-Z170X-Gaming 7
+ RAM CORSAIR Vengeance® LPX 16 GB (2x8 GB) DDR4 3000 MHz
+ Graka Gigabyte 980ti Xtreme
+ 1 x 250GB Samsung 750 EVO (Win10pro 64bit)
+ 2 x 525GB Crucial MX300 (Win7 Ultimate 64bit + Backup Win10pro)
+ 1 x 120GB Kingston UV400 (Linux Mint 18)
+ 2 x 2 TB HDD Samsung
+ 1 x 250GB Seagate 2,5 HD
+ Festplattenlaufwerk-Einschaltkonsole Lian-Li
+ Gehäuse Antec Signature S10
+ mit 8 Lüftern (7 x Antec und 1 x Cooler Master über 7-Volt-Hub)
+ Netzteil Seasonic Platinum-760W
+ Samsung Monitor S27A650D
+ Externer Blu-ray-Brenner Buffalo BDXL

Die Grafikkarte  MSI Radeon RX Vega 64 Air Boost 8G OC macht mit dem Gaming-Monitor iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 mit 144 Hz und Freesync Sinn.
Für das MSI X299 Gaming Pro Carbon AC und den neuen Prozessor benötige ich ein State-of-the-Art- Netzteil in Form des be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt.
Die Lüfter von bequiet! runden das Komplettpaket ab. Zwei werksseitige 140er werde ich mit den be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM austauschen und wie versprochen selber die 
be quiet! Silent Loop 360mm auf eigene Kosten für den neuen Prozessor einbauen.

Wozu das alles?

Play quiet with GAME IN STYLE and see sharp with the Red Eagle  

Als alter Shadowrun-Fan fiebere ich nach langer Zeit mal einem richtig gutem Game entgegen, das nicht erst 2077 rauskommen wird. Und bei der Hammergrafik ist ein neues Setup Pflicht!

Allen Teilnehmern viel Erfolg.

Bye






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LangerBastelFreak (14. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PC - Games und Community,

ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn mein betagter PC mal eine "Frischzellenkur" erhalten würde.
Besagter Oldie besteht aus:

CPU: Intel I5 4690K @ 4,3 Ghz
Mainboard: ASRock Z97 Pro 3
CPU Kühler: Corsair AiO WaKü H60
RAM: 8 GB GSkill
Grafik: Powercolor Radeon R9 280X
Sound: Soundblaster Z
HDD: Kingston 480GB SSD
Netzteil: 650 Watt LC Power 
Monitor: 24 Zoll FHD Medion
Gehäuse: ein ca 10 Jahre altes NZXT



Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 82 Punkte von 85 (3 Punkte übrig)
Bitte wählen Sie noch ein AMD-Mainboard oder ein Intel-Mainboard

Gerne würde ich beim Spielen mal in den Genuß von hohen FPS kommen und dabei auch alle Grafischen Features bestaunen, mit meiner 
jetzigen Hardware geht meistens alles nur ein bisschen - aktuelle Titel traue ich mich kaum auszuprobieren - Diavorführungen haben mir noch nie gefallen
Mit meinem Hauptsystem bin ich grundsätzlich sehr zufrieden - meine CPU hat diesen Sommer ohne Probleme mitgemacht und wurde nie wärmer als 67Grad.

Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Glück

LG Frank


----------



## Ex3cut3r (14. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

*Mache dieses Jahr nicht mit.
*
*Habe momentan einen

i7-4770k @ 4,2 Cache @ 4,0
16GB DDR3 @ 2400mhz mit optimierten Subtimings (Aida sagt 43,3 ms)
RTX 2080 @ 2000/7700mhz
34" 3440x1440 VA Panel @ 100% sRGB Kalibriert.
1TB Samsung 850 EVO
**500GB Samsung 850 EVO
1TB Seagate HDD
6TB WD USB 3.0 Extern
100/20 Mbits Internet FTTB*

Bilder hier: https://pre00.deviantart.net/550d/th/pre/f/2017/344/7/a/my_setup_10_12_2017_by_ex3cut3r-dbwb6it.jpg

Trotzdem viel Glück an alle.


----------



## michi30m (14. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Ja hallo erstmal,

auch ich möchte die Gelegenheit nutzen um meinen Rechenknecht "etwas" auf Vordermann zu bringen.  

Ausgesucht habe ich:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (12 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX Vega 64 Air Boost 8G OC (27 Punkte)
Gesamt: 82 Punkte von 85 (3 Punkte übrig)

Momentan verbaut sind:

Mainboard: Gigabyte 970 A
Soundkarte: Asus Xonar DG (als Ersatz für Onboardsound, da dieser auf dem Mainboard ausgefallen ist)
CPU: FX 8350
CPU-Kühler: von Scythe, genaue Bezeichnung weis ich nicht mehr
RAM: 16 GB DDR3
Gehäuse: Cooltek CT-KX
Monitor: SyncMaster 931BW von Samsung
GPU: Powercolor Red Devil RX480 mit 8GB
Festplatten: 1x SSD 120 GB für Windows 10
                           1x SSD 500 GB für Spiele und Anwendungen
                           1x HD 1TB als Datengrab 
Netzteil: Coolermaster Masterwatt 600 Lite

Ich denke es würde sich auf jeden Fall lohnen meinen PC umzurüsten. Schon das Gehäuse wäre es wert da es mittlerweile vom Boden auf den Tisch gewandert ist und somit ein Blickfang wäre. 

Hier mal mein Innenleben meines Rechners:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Michael


----------



## Dragonyra (14. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Mein PC hat nun schon über 7 Jahre auf dem Buckel und man merkt es ihm doch deutlich an, nur die Grafikkarte musste ich zwischenzeitlich mal ersetzen, weil sie leider den Geist aufgegeben hat. Daher plane ich zur Zeit, mir einen neuen PC zuzulegen, wollte damit aber noch bis nach dem Abschluss meines Bachelor-Studiums abwarten (damit ich mich aufs Studium und nicht aufs Zocken konzentriere).  
Das AMD-Mainboard MSI B450 Tomahawk ist eine ideale Basis für den geplanten AMD Ryzen 7 2700 oder 2700X CPU, dazu darf natürlich der passende CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 Kühler nicht fehlen, der idealerweise auch schön leise ist. Das ebenfalls schön leise Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM für das schicke, schallgedämpfte Gehäuse Fractal Design Define R6 darf natürlich auch nicht fehlen. Der Monitor iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 ersetzt meinen alten iiyama, der super neben dem Predator aussehen wird.  Dieser war ein Weihnachtsgeschenk von meinem Freund und hat G-Sync (also der Monitor!), deswegen benötige ich übrigens auch dringend eine Nvidia-Grafikkarte, um das ausnutzen zu können. Die MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio ist gerade das beste auf dem Markt und könnte den Monitor endlich mal gänzlich ausreizen. Dann fehlen nur noch Arbeitsspeicher und Netzteil, damit ich mit den neuesten Triple A Titeln meinen Abschluss und meine zurückgewonnene Freizeit feiern kann. Ich würde mich tierisch freuen, wenn ich gewinne 

Meine Wunschkonfiguration:
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein aktuelles System:
Grafikkarte: Nvidea MSI GTX 760
Mainboard: Asus P7P55D-E
CPU: Intel Core I5 760
RAM: Kingston 8GB Kingston KVR1333D3N9 (1333 MHz DDR3)
CPU Kühler: Scythe SCMG-3100 Mugen 3 
Netzteil: Scythe Stronger Netzteil, 600W Plug In (SPSN-060P)
Monitor: 1. Acer Predator xb271huAbmiprz
2. IIyama G2530HSU-B1


----------



## Ltf42 (14. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo alle zusammen,

Meine PC Specs:
OS : Fedora 28
MotherBoard : Asrock H110M-DGS   //Kopfhörerausgang -eingang kaputt 
Cpu : Intel Core i5 7400
Cpu Kühler : boxed kühler
Gpu : Msi Armor Nvidia GTX 1060 3GB
Ram : Crucial 8GB DDR4-2133 Single Channel Ram
Psu: Bequiet System Power 8 400 watt
Gehäuse: Sharkoon M25-W weiß
Lüfter: laute original Gehäuselüfter
Monitor : aoc lm729  und philips 40 zoll Fernseher
Festplatten: 1tb 2,5sata hdd aus einem alten Laptop und 128 gb kingston ssd 

Teile die ich ausgewählt habe : 
AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)   // ich würde auf eine Ryzen 5 2600x cpu aufrüsten
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)    // diese Lüfter würden meinen Pc schön leise machen da es zur zeit selbst mit kopfhörer hörbar ist 
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)   //wäre perfekt für diese Specs 
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)   // würde meinen knapp 15 Jahre alten Monitor in Rente schicken  
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)    // wäre perfekt für den Monitor

Gesamt: 82 Punkte von 85 (3 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Mark_Mahoon (14. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallole miteinander

auch ich möchte mich um ein Upgrade bewerben: ^_^

MotherBoard : Asrock Fatal1ty FX990
Cpu : AMD FX-8320 (Ja es gab Leute die den gekauft haben, klappt die Kiefer wieder hoch ^_^)
Cpu Kühler : Thermalright Macho Rev. B
Gpu :MSI GTX 1070TI Aero
Ram : G.Skill SNIPER DDR3-1866 16GB
Psu: be quiet! Straight Power 11 750 Watt
Gehäuse: Thermaltake The Tower(Das erste Gehäuse wo man drin Platz zum Basteln hat ^_^)
Lüfter: Corsair LL140 2x
Monitor : NEC Multisync EA243WM x3 (geht doch nichts über Leasingrückläufer Profiware zum Minipreis)
Festplatten: Adata XPG11 SSD, Sandisk 256 und 512GB SSD als verbundenes Kaufwerk, 3TB WD Green

Zum Spielen reicht die Kiste eigentlich noch, auch wenn der FX nicht mehr so ganz zeitgemäß ist. Aber da ich mittlerweile einen Faible dafür
habe 3D Konstruktion zu betreiben, wird der besagte Hitzkopf und der recht langsame Speicher doch zu einem deutlichen Flaschenhals. Daher 
wären folgende Komponenten aus eurer Liste nett einzubauen.

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X399 MEG Creation (24 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX Vega 64 Air Boost 8G OC (27 Punkte)

Gesamt: 84 Punkte von 85 (1 Punkte übrig)

Der Ilyama könnte einem meiner NEC als Hauptmonitor ersetzen und zusammen mit der Vega wäre noch etwas mehr Power und vor allem Freesync gegeben.
Meine Nvidia würde ich dann gegen einen Threadripper 1920X eintauschen um mal wieder angenehme CPU Power zu haben. CPU-Lüfter dann noch neu (glaub kaum das
man den Macho umrüsten kann auf TR4) und passendes Ram und die Party kann steigen. Und drei Exrtalüfter können auch nicht schaden, damit mir die Mädels im Gehäuse 
nicht wegschmelzen. ^_^


----------



## mMn (14. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Ich will mich auch nicht lumpen lassen und mein Glück probieren. Da ich wieder mehr Zeit mit zocken verbringen kann, tut eine Aufrüstung langsam mehr als Not. 

Bisher hatte ich mich um die Teilnahme herumgedrückt, da es durch mein altes System und die möglichen Upgrade-Komponenten eher einem Neuaufbau gleichkommt.
Sehr Schade, dass das B450 Mortar von MSI nicht zur Verfügung steht. Dies hatte ich mir in meinen Gedanken schon "bereit gestellt" um mein Obsidian 350D weiterverwenden zu können. Ich mag kleine Midi-Tower.
Aber genug geheult, hier ist nun mein alter, aber doch recht sauberer, Rechenknecht:

CPU: Intel i7 - 3770K
Mainboard: ASRock Z77 Pro4-M
RAM: 2x8GB DDR3-1866 Crucial Ballistix Tactical
CPU-Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2
Gehäuse: Corsair Obsidian 350D
Lüfter: 4x BQT Silent Wings USC 140 & 1x BQT Shadow Wings 120 @ Lamptron FC2
Monitor: Samsung PX2370 & Acer V243H
GPU: Asus GTX 770 DirectCU II OC - 2GB
PSU: BQT P7-Pro 550W
SSD: Crucial M500 - 480GB, Samsung 860 EVO - 2TB
HDD: Samsung HD103SJ - 1TB
Sound: Asus Xonar DGX


Die folgenden Upgrade-Komponenten würden mich in meinen Ambitionen mehr Zeit in virtuellen Welten zu verbringen sehr unterstützen:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 83 Punkte von 85 (2 Punkte übrig)

Da aber noch einiges fehlt, um das eintauchen in die virtuellen Spähren zu gewährleisten, würde ich die Upgrade-Komponenten um folgendes ergänzen:

CPU: AMD Ryzen 7 2700X
RAM: 32GB G.Skill Trident Z DDR4-3200
PSU: BQT Straight Power 11 550W
Lüfter: 6x BQT Silent Wings 3 140mm


----------



## Babycobra (14. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Ich habe mit meinem "uralt" pc das problem, das der größte Teil neuerer Spiele nicht mehr läuft und kann mir kaum was neues an Hardware leisten, deswegen wäre Ich froh hier ein Upgrade Paket zu erhalten.

Mein Aktueller PC:
CPU: Amd Athlon x4 740 (Trinity Cpu)
Mainboard: Asus F2A55 FM2+
RAM: 12Gb DDR3 Ram 1333 (2x2 GB Corsair XMS3 + 8GB Gskill)
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte Geforce GTX 750TI 2Gb
Kühler: Asus Triton 75
Monitor: ACER G225HQV 22"
Gehäuse: Billig Gehäuse von ARLT
PSU: Corsair CX 650 
HDD: WD Velociraptor 300GB, WD Blue 1 TB 
OS Win7 Home 64bit (upgrade auf Win10 geplant)

Daher hab ich mir für folgendes entschieden:


AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce GTX 1070 Ti Gaming 8G (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 64 Punkte von 85 (21 Punkte übrig)

Prozessor und Arbeitsspeicher würde mir auch noch fehlen, vielleicht könntet ihr mir da aushelfen da jeder Ryzen besser ist als mein derzeitiger Prozessor

Würde mich freuen

mfg Babycobra

PS: Fotos kann Ich nachliefern


----------



## ProfFit (14. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo. Ich werde mal mein Glück probieren und mich auch mal bewerben.

Mein Aktuelles System:
-Intel Core i7 3770
-8 gb DDR3 Ram
-Medion H77 Em2 (Aldi OEM Mainboard, da der Rechner mal n fertig PC war...)
-Sapphire RX480 8gb Nitro
-BeQuiet Dark Rock Pro 3
-580Watt FSP Netzteil (Ebenfalls Aldi)
-240gb Crucial bx200
-500Gb WD HDD
-Thermaltake Gehäuse
-3x 120mm Lüfter + 1x 200mm Lüfter an der Seite. Gesteuert von einer 15€ Scythe 08/15 Lüftersteuerung um die Dinger irgendwie leise zu bekommen.
OS ist Win10

Nun zum Aufrüstteil:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 84 Punkte von 85 (1 Punkte übrig)


Geplant wären dann außerdem:
-Ryzen 5 2600 oder r7 2700
-16gb DDR4 Kit
- bessere Lüfter
-AM4 Kit für den DRP3

Der Ilyama wäre die ideale Ergänzung zu meinem aktuellen WQHD 70Hz GB2783QSU
Mit der RTX2080 wäre genug Power da und der fehlende Freesync Support wäre egal.
Das Netzteil wäre eine sehr wichtige Komponente, da ich im Internet leider keine Specs über mein aktuelles finde und dem Teil langsam nicht mehr vertraue da der Lüfter mitlerweile auch vermehrt Geräuche macht und die Kabel wirklich hässlich sind (siehe Bild)


Bilder:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sonst wünsche ich auch allen anderen Bewerbern viel Erfolg und frohes zocken.

Gruß,
Florian


----------



## Suiram83 (14. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Mein derzeitiges System:
Mainboard: Asus M3A78-EM
CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 920
GraKa: Sapphire Radeon HD 4670
RAM: 2x G Skill 2Gb
Gehäuse: CoolerMaster G Lite
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 430W
SSD: Samsung 750 EVO 250Gb
HDD1: WD 640Gb
HDD2: Seagate 120Gb

Es dürfte nicht schwer sein zu erkennen, dass dieses System schon etwas betagter ist. Ich habe es mir 2009 zu meinem Geburtstag zusammengestellt. Damals allerdings noch ohne GraKa, sondern nur mit Onboard-Grafik. Die GraKa kam dann etwas später hinzu. 

Ich hatte geplant den PC nächstes Jahr zum 10-jährigen Jubiläum durch einen Ryzen 3000 zu ersetzen. Das System sollte dann nach Möglichkeit wieder ca. 10 Jahre halten.
Dieses Gewinnspiel würde mir daher eine Super Basis dafür bieten.  Natürlich müsste ich den kompletten PC und den Monitor ersetzen (mein derzeitiger hat nur einen VGA-Anschluss...).  Ich bräuchte dann also noch eine CPU (inkl. Kühler), SSD (M.2) und RAM (16Gb).

Als Wunschkonfiguration habe ich ausgewählt:
AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (12 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX Vega 64 Air Boost 8G OC (27 Punkte)

Gesamt: 82 Punkte von 85 (3 Punkte übrig)

Viele Grüße

Marius




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blobby85 (14. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo alle zusammen, 
ich habe bereits sehnsüchtig auf dieses Gewinnspiel gewartet und möchte dieses Jahr unbedingt auch mein Glück versuchen.  Habe es letztes Jahr leider verpeilt.  Mein PC ist mittlerweile über 7 Jahre alt und braucht dringend ein Update, quasi ein komplettes.
Zeitgemäße Spiele kann ich wie sicherlich die meisten Bewerber hier nicht in ihrer vollen Pracht genießen. Mit dem "kleinen" Grundgerüst was ihr anbietet, kann aber viel getan werden und ich möchte/muss unbedingt auch ein paar weitere Euros investieren.
Kommen wir zu meinem aktuellen System.

CPU:  I7-2600K @3.4Ghz
Mainboard: Asus P8P67 Evo Intel P67 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail Rev.1
RAM: 8GB (2x 4096MB) G.Skill RipJawsX DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9-9-9-24 Dual Kit
Grafikkarte: 1GB Gainward GeForce GTX 570 Golden Sample Aktiv PCIe 2.0 x16 2xDVI/1xHDMI/1xVGA (Retail)
Kühler: Noctua NH-D14
Monitor: BenQ XL2420T 61 cm (24 Zoll)
Gehäuse: Cooler Master HAF X Window Big Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz
PSU: 850 Watt Corsair HX850 Modular 80+ Silver
HDD:  1000GB WD Black WD1002FAEX 7.200U/min 64MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA 6Gb/s
OS: Win7 Home 64bit (Upgrade auf Win10 geplant)
SSD: besitze ich keine

Wie ihr seht sind einige Sache gefühlt aus der Antike. Ich würde im Zuge dessen in einen neuen Prozessor (I7-8700K) investieren und natürlich in den RAM (noch unschlüssig welcher Hersteller).
Das Netzteil könnte ich vielleicht nochmal nehmen. Die HDD würde ich ebenfalls weiter nutzen und eine SSD (geht in die Richtung Samsung) dazu kaufen.
Sollten andere Teilnehmer Ratschläge oder Ideen parat haben, nehme ich mir gerne dieses an. Diverse Gehäuselüfter besitze ich ebenfalls noch, deswegen habe ich mich auch für diese nicht entschieden.

Warum ich mich für die unten stehenden Teile entschieden habe? 
Nun ja für eine neue CPU benötige ich ein neues Board, da passt dieses super. Da erklärt sich der Kühler gleich von selbst. Der Monitor den habe ich gewählt weil ich es einfach nicht besser weiß ob der nun passt oder nicht.
Einzige Erkenntnis er ist größer als mein alter Monitor.
Ich hätte gerne die 40 Punkte GPU genommen allerdings hätte ich dann weitaus weniger nützliche Sachen wählen können, die mich einem neuem PC näher gebracht hätten. 
Und der Sprung von einem GB Grafikspeicher auf acht ist für mich schon enorm und ich wäre zufrieden damit. 
Kurz noch zu dem Gehäuse in der Tat müsste ich es eigentlich nichts ändern, aber das Alte ist auch in Jahre gekommen und aber auch ein großer, schwarzer, schwerer Klotz (trotz Rollen).

Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 81 Punkte von 85 (4 Punkte übrig)

Bilder zum Innenleben befinden sich im Anhang.

Ich würde mich sowie all meine anderen Vorredner auf ein Update von euch und euren Partnern freuen.
Bis dahin wünsche ich ein paar angenehme Tage.


----------



## Plinius (14. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Ich bewerbe mich für Pimp my PC 2018 um die Chance zu haben meiner Frau ein besonderes Danke zu sagen.

Viele die ältere Geschwister haben, kennen das:  man bekommt die Teile der Älteren um sie aufzutragen und neue, eigene Teile sind etwas besonderes.
Meine Frau (seit 10 Jahren sind wir ein Paar) "erbt" immer meine alte Hardware, wenn ich auf einen neuen Rechner umsteige oder Upgrades durchführe.
Sie stört das nicht, die Hardware hat immer für die Dinge gereicht, die sie machen wollte - auch wenn sie bei aktuellen Spielen oftmals Abstriche hinnehmen musste. 

Zuletzt hat es aber ein ungeplantes Ausscheiden von Hardware im Haushalt gegeben:
Ihr Rechner (mit einem altgedienten und treuen core i7 920 - damals mein erster Rechner, den ich mir in unserer Beziehung gekauft habe) hat sich von heute auf morgen verabschiedet.
Ich glaube, dass es am Mainboard liegt - aber das gleicht beim Alter der CPU zum einen sowieso einem Totalschaden, zum anderen hatte ich eh schon längst Pläne für einen neuen Rechner in der Schublade, die aber bisher wegen unserem Nachwuchs noch keine Umsetzung gefunden hatten.

Mein neuer Rechner ist gebaut - doch habe ich die relativ neue Grafikkarte (Nvidia 1070) mitgenommen - weswegen der neue Rechner meiner Frau aktuell ohne GraKa nicht einsatzbereit ist.
Anundfürsich hatte ich vor meiner Frau eine 1050er zu kaufen (die GraKa im i7-920er Rechner ist eine uralte Radeon, deren Type mir nicht mal mehr einfällt) - habe dann aber im aktuellen Magazin die Pimp my PC Aktion gesehen.

Meine Motivation für die Bewerbung ist es, so meiner Frau endlich einmal niegelnagel neue Teile schenken zu können - die den "neuen" PC soweit es geht noch für die nächsten Jahre fit machen.

Der aktuelle PC (ein PCGH High-End-PC aus dem Jahre 2013) besteht aus folgenden Komponenten:
CPU: i5 4670K (Stock Clock, da selbst geringstes Übertakten zu Temperatur Spitzen jenseits 90° führen)
GPU: Keine
MB: Asrock Z87 Pro3
SSD: 250GB + 500GB SATA3 (1x Transcend, 1x Samsung)
HDD: 1TB (Seagate glaub ich)
RAM: 16 GB Kingston HyperX Beast 1866 CL10 DDR3
PSU: Be quiet! Straight Power E10 500W
Kühler: Be quiet! Silent Loop BW002 AiO (ist überraschend wenig zufriedenstellend)
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define R4 (ist grundsätzlich gut in Schuss, einzig die Halterung des Front-Staubfilters ist mittlerweile defekt)
Lüfter: 2x Noctua NF-F12PWM und 1x Noctua NF-A14 PWM
Bildschirm: ein günstiges Medion 24" Modell

Die Komponenten um die ich mich/meine Frau bewerbe:
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)


Gesamt: 69 Punkte von 85 (16 Punkte übrig)

Die Grafikkarte ist zwar für das, was meine Frau rechenintensives am PC macht (gelegentliches Spielen, Bild- und Videobearbeitung) ein bisschen Overkill, die 1070ti täte es auch, aber da die Punkte übrig waren...
Beim Monitor habe ich bewusst die 24,5" Version gewählt, da auf ihrem Schreibtisch kein Platz für die größeren Modelle ist.
Bezüglich Mainboard hätte ich gerne das MSI X470 "mitgenommen" und meiner Frau noch einen Ryzen 2600 gekauft, doch der DDR4 Ram würde den Rahmen von "Kollateral-Käufen" sprengen - abgesehen davon, dass er ein Hitzkopf ist, war der 4670K immer ein braver Prozessor und hoffentlich kann ihn der Dark Rock auch entsprechend runterkühlen.
Mit der Dark Base Pro 900 hätte die Hardware meiner Frau ein solides neues Zuhause, das hoffentlich viele Jahre hält.

Ich hoffe sehr, dass diese Bewerbung in Betracht gezogen wird und bedanke mich für die Chance.


----------



## did3012 (15. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo ,
ich fasse mich auch mal kurz . Wollte meinen PC auch mal wieder upgraden  . Die Auflösung von 3440 x 1440  (Asus ROG PG348Q ) ist soviel für mein Setup .Bei den neuern Spielen wie Cod  Bo4 bratet  die GPU permanent 100%...und die CPU ist nicht wirklich weit weg davon 90-100% . Ich brauch im Winter keine Heizung 😜
Mein System 
Asus Z-170 Maximus V3 Ranger (Danke damals für die Empfehlung 👍)
CPU Intel I7 6700k
Nvidia Gigabyte 1070 G1
GSkill 4 X , F4-2666C15Q-16GRR, Ripjaws 4
CPU Kühlung von Corsair H100 v2
SSD 2x Samsung 860 evo 240 GB  HDD Toschiba 1 Tb 
Netzteil Corsair RM750x
Gehäuse Corsair 570x  Crystal und dazu die passenden LED´s  Lüfter und Corsair Lighting Pro

So meine Liste :
Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)


Sorry konnte die Bilder nicht richtig drehen .Bleiben leider so hoffe man sieht es trotzdem.
Mit den Teilen die ich dann nicht  mehr  brauche , kann ich den Pc meiner Mutter upgraden.
Damit habe ich nicht nur was davon.Ich würde die Teile selber einbauen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
Did3012


----------



## Rubmary (15. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team,
sehr gerne nehme ich an der Aktion teil und stelle meine Auswahl erst einmal vor und komme dann zu weiterer Beschreibung: 

Mein aktueller Rechner: 
_Mainboard_:        ASRock H81M-DGS 
_CPU_:                     Intel i3 4170 
_CPU-Kühler_:     Intel-Boxed Kühler 
_RAM_:                    Crucial Ballistix Sport 8GB DDR3 
_Grafikkarte_:      MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G  
_Festplatten_: 2 TB HDD + 128 GB SSD 
_Gehäuse_:            BitFenix Neos  
_Netzteil_:             be quiet!  Straight Power 10 500 Watt 
_Monitor_:            22’’ Full-HD

Upgrade-Wunsch: 
_AMD-Mainboard_:  MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte) 
_Netzteil_: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte) 
_Gehäuse_: be quiet! Silent Base 601 Window Silver (6 Punkte)) 
_Monitor_: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte) 
_Nvidia-Grafikkarte_: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte) 

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig) 


Die Basis meines PC war zu Beginn ein selbstgebauter Office-PC, daher auch nur ein i3 Zwei-Kerner und die relativ kleine SSD. Im Nachhinein konnte ich dem Spielen nicht widerstehen und hinzu kam eine Grafikkarte. Die Erste, eine GTX 560 ti, war für damalige Vorsätze vollkommen ausreichend, verabschiedete sich jedoch nach getaner Arbeit. Die GTX 970 ist somit die Zweite. Es war bis jetzt also eine Evolution, nun hoffe ich auf eine Revolution. 

Beim Browsen, Videos gucken und im Office-Betrieb ist der PC mehr als ausreichend. Beim Spielen ist dies meistens noch gegeben, jedoch leidet die Flüssigkeit der Bildrate manchmal unter der CPU, auch mit Hyperthreading. Es müssen zwangsläufig nicht die höchsten Grafikeinstellungen sein, das wäre zu viel erwartet. Hierbei würde ein neuer Unterbau und mindesten ein 6-Kerner entgegenwirken. Dort machen sich auch die kleinen Unterschiede und Funktionen bemerkbar.  Ein neuerer Audio-Chip, aktuelle DDR4 und M.2 Unterstützung. Zudem hat mein aktuelles Mainboard keinen USB-3.0-Header für die Front des Gehäuses. Eines der X399 oder X299 Mainboards wären natürlich auch gut, jedoch für meine Zwecke zu viel des Guten. 

Mein Straight Power 10 entspricht den aktuellen Standards, bei einem aufgerüsteten PC mit der ausgewählten Hardware wäre ich mir dennoch ein wenig unsicher über den Stromverbrauch bei Volllast. Mit dem 850 Watt des Straight Power 11 kann ich hier auf Nummer sichergehen. Ein guter Puffer für Übertaktung wäre somit auch gegeben. Des Weiteren ist mir aufgefallen, dass das X470 zwei P8 Stecker aufnehmen kann und mein Straight Power 10 nur einen besitzt. Das Straight Power 11 mit 850W bietet hier zwei der P8 Stecker. Die AMD CPUs werden mit Boxed-Kühler ausgeliefert, dieser sollte am Anfang ausreichen, ein CPU-Kühler ist trotzdem geplant (siehe unten). Aufgrund der verlässlicheren Stromversorgung für CPU und Grafikkarte bevorzuge ich in der Gruppe ein Netzteil gegenüber einem CPU-Kühler. 

Mein jetziges Gehäuse ist relativ klein und schlicht, daher favorisiere ich das Silent Base 601. Dank der Lüftersteuerung und der Dämmung des Gehäuses wäre die Lautstärke des PCs zumindest ein wenig zu regulieren und isolieren. Für eine gute Gehäusebelüftung sind neue Lüfter schon vorinstalliert.

Die Wiederholungsraten bei Bildschirmen, wie 120Hz und mehr, werden immer wieder von der Community angepriesen, dies würde ich gerne selbst bestätigen. WQHD Auflösung und die Größe von 27‘‘ des iiyama G-Master wären natürlich sehr von Vorteil im Vergleich zum alten Gerät.

Für mich steht der Wechsel auf eine neue Plattform im Vordergrund. Dennoch wird der Grafikspeicher der GTX 970 irgendwann seine Probleme mit den nur voll funktionsfähigen 3,5 GB machen. Somit wäre der Sprung auf eine RTX 2080 eine willkommene Ergänzung zu den schon ausgewählten Komponenten. Das Erreichen der 144Hz unter WQHD sollte daher keine Probleme darstellen (natürlich bei kleinen Abstrichen in den Einstellungen  ), dies ist bei den anderen Grafikkarten weniger gegeben. Erste Gehversuche mit der neuen Turing-Funktion Raytracing würden auch nichts mehr im Wege stehen, bis auf passende Spiele wie BF 5. 

Hinzu kommt weitere von mir zu erwerbende und verbauende Hardware:
_AMD Ryzen 5 2600_
_G.Skill RipJaws V 16GB, DDR4-3200_
_Samsung SSD 970 EVO 250GB, M.2_
_EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 3_

Gerne würde ich für euch Bildmaterial und weitere Dokumentation der Aufrüstung anfertigen, inklusiv ein paar Benchmarks (siehe Beispiele). Ausreichend Erfahrung beim Schrauben und Basteln am PC konnte ich über die Jahre sammeln.
Hiermit schließe ich ab und wünsche allen Teilnehmer viel Erfolg und Spaß!

Viele Grüße
Mary


----------



## Der-Prediger (15. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hola!

Weil ich immer wieder sehe, dass Leute mit einigermaßen guter bis besserer Hardware teilnehmen, versuche ich nun auch mein Glück. Demnach finde ich mein System immernoch kräftig, jedoch lässt der neu angeschaffte WQHD Monitor mit 144Hz wieder neue Gelüste aufkommen. Ich würde gern endlich Kingdom Come: Deliverance spielen, welches ich schon seit Release besitze, jedoch nicht mehr als ein paar Stunden gespielt habe, da der Spielfluss auch in annehmbaren Settings deutlich unter Framedrops leidet. Die 980Ti stößt also mittlerweile öfter als oft an ihre Grenzen. Demnach fände ich ein Upgrade auf den großen Turing-Vertreter spannend.  Wer einmal an 144Hz geleckt hat, will auch annehmbar hohe fps, möglichst ohne Drops. Daher die 2080Ti, die mir mehr als doppelt so viele frames zaubern würde. Auch KCD betreffend wäre das Z370 Board wie geschaffen für einen neuen 8700K oder höher. In Spielen wie KCD oder BDO merke ich, dass höherer Takt, feinere Architektur und zusätzliche Kerne nicht schaden können.  Auch für Metro Exodus will ich gern gewappnet sein. 

Der be quiet Kühler kommt dann in meinen Stromspar-PC, wo bisweilen nur ein boxed-Kühler "arbeitet". 

CPU: i7-6700K
MB: Asus Maximus Ranger VIII 
GPU: Zotac GTX 980Ti Amp! Extreme
RAM: 16GB G.Skill Trident Z 3200MHz
NT: BeQuiet Dark Power Pro11 650W
CPU-Kühlung: Arctic Liquid Freezer 240
Gehäuse: Phaneks Enthoo Pro
Monitor: Samsung C32HG70 

Meine Wunschauswahl daher: 

Mainbord: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte) 
GPU: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte) 
Lüfter: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte) 
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte) 

Somit sind alle 85 Punkte vergeben. 

Ich danke wiedermal für diese tolle Gelegenheit und wünsche *heuchelnd* allen anderen _soo_ viel Glück! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist ein Foto kurz nach Zusammenbau 2016 oder so. Daher kein Staub! 

LG, GG, WP and bis dennsing! 
Der-Prediger


----------



## Mr_Kuoni (15. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH Team, 

auch ich möchte mich gerne bei Eurem Gewinnspiel bewerben und freue mich, dass Ihr dies ermöglicht.

Mein Wunschliste:
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 83 Punkte von 85 (2 Punkte übrig)
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Folgende Teile sind in meinem Rechner eingebaut:

Case:               Cooler Master - MasterCase Pro 5
Mainboard:  MSI Z270 Gaming Pro Carbon 
CPU:                i5-7600K, 4x 3,8GHz
CPU Lüfter: Scyth Mugen 5
GPU:               Geforce GTX 960 Phantom 4096MB von Gainward
RAM:              2x Kingston HyperX FURY 8GB DDR4
Netzteil:        Cooler Master MasterWatt Lite 500W
SSD:                Samsung 960 Evo 500GB M.2
HD:                 1x WD 1TB + 1 WD 600GB
Sonstiges:    4x Thermaltake Gehäuselüfter 140mm 
                          DVD- Brenner
                          Cardreader 
Monitor:       Samsung SyncMaster T220

Neue und gute Technik ist häufig sehr kostenintensiv und sprengt oft so manches Portemonnaie. So auch bei meiner letzten Aufrüstung vor einem gutem Jahr. Leider reichte es dann nicht mehr für Grafikkarte und Monitor. Da ich die Graka erst 1 Jahr davor kaufte, wollte ich diese noch etwas benutzen und das Geld "reinspielen". Nun ist es einfach an der Zeit, für mehr Grafikpower und einen schönen Monitor ohne flackern und flüssigem spielen.

Umbauten würde ich dann selbst übernehmen und Komponente, welche vorher ihre Dienste in meinem Rechner geleistet haben, verbaue ich in den Rechner meines Neffen´s.

Ich wünsche natürlich allen Teilnehmern viel Glück. ( aber hauptsächlich mir✌)


Tschüss und bis hoffentlich bald!

Liebe Grüße, Mr_Kuoni

Leider drehte sich das Bild und ich konnte es nicht mehr neu hochladen...sorry


----------



## Aljazir (15. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team!
Die letzten Jahre musste ich bereits akzeptieren, dass meine Grafikeinstellungen langsam von Ultra nach Ultra-Low wanderten.  
Als auch kein aktueller, funktionierender Grafik-Treiber für meine GTX 570 mehr angeboten wurde und ich auf eine Version von Mitte 2016 zurückgreifen musste, 
um überhaupt noch spielen zu können, war klar dass es nicht mehr lange so weiter gehen kann. 
Vor 3 Wochen wurde dann plötzlich und scheinbar ohne Grund alles nur mehr in 1024x768-Auflösung angezeigt und ich bekam das erste Mal bisschen mehr Stress. 
Nach längerem Probieren von Treiber-reinstalls (auch mit kompletter Entfernung) bis zum kompletten neu Aufsetzen meines Systems brachte nichts meine Anzeige wieder vernünftig zum Laufen, 
bis ich jetzt mit einem frischen Win-10-Install eine Kombination der aktuellsten Nvidia-Geforce-Experience und der für mich schon bewährten Grafik-Treiber von 2016, den Desktop vorläufig wieder in Full-HD sehen darf. 
Sehr stabil und sicher fühlt sich das ganze allerdings nicht an .

Dass ein Upgrade in unmittelbarer Zukunft unvermeidlich ist, ist für mich also klar – ein wenig unentschlossen bin ich wie so oft vor Hardware-kauf, unter anderem weil die Preise meiner eigentlich schon ins Auge gefassten Intel-CPUs gerade wieder in für mich ungerechtfertigte Höhen steigen und ja geradezu jede Minute mit der Veröffentlichung von Zen-2 zu rechnen ist   .
Eine Konfiguration mit eurer Hilfe würde für mich bedeuten nicht bei jeder Komponente genau abwägen zu müssen, was am sinnvollsten und insgesamt leistbar ist, sondern tatsächlich an jeder Stelle meine Wünsche realisieren zu können.


Mein aktuelles System:

Mainboard: ASRock 870 Extreme3 R2.0
CPU: AMD Phenom II X6 1100T
CPU-Lüfter: Thermalright macho REV.A (BW)
RAM: Corsair DIMM 16 GB DDR3-1600 Kit
HDD: Seagate Barracuda Green 5900.3 2 TB HDD 5900rpm SATA serial ATA 6Gb/s 64MB cache
GPU:  Gainward GTX 570 Phantom
CASE: Sharkoon T28-Midi-Tower
Netzteil: Be Quiet! System Power S6 450W
Monitor: Acer S240HLBD 61 cm (24 Zoll) Slim LED Monitor (VGA, DVI, 5ms Reaktionszeit) schwarz


Ausgewählte Produkte:

Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ich würde dann zusätzlich noch die folgenden Komponenten selbst anschaffen:

CPU:  i7-8700k (oder Nachfolger falls sich das aus detaillierten Benchmarks als Sinnvoll ergibt)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4
RAM: Crucial Ballistix Sport LT rot DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-2666, CL16-18-18
SSD: Crucial MX500 1 TB

Ganz besonderes Augenmerk würde ich diesmal aber auch auf den Innenraum legen und Kabelmanagement und Air-Flow mitbedenken.
Ich würde mich wirklich riesig freuen, ein System ohne Kompromisse zusammenstellen zu können, und endlich wieder stabil und flüssig aktuelle Titel spielen zu können.


----------



## Bladies (15. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Anfang des Jahres habe ich damit begonnen meinen Rechner Stück für Stück aufzurüsten (CPU, Mainboad, Arbeitsspeicher).
Zu meinem Traumrechner fehlt mir noch eine ordentliche Grafikkarte und ein passender Monitor um in höheren Auflösungen jenseits von Full-HD unterwegs sein zu können. Ich hatte bisher noch nie das Vergnügen in WQHD oder gar 4K ein Spiel zu sehen. Ich hoffe das ändert sich bald  Daher reizt mich überwiegend die Grafikkarte plus Monitor. Das Mainboard sowie das Lüfter-Set würde ich verschenken, sollte ich tatsächlich Glück haben.

Derzeitiges System:
Prozessor:		          	Intel i7-8700k
Mainboard:		          	Asus Prime Z370-A
Arbeitsspeicher: 	  	G.Skill Trident Z 16 GB DDR4 3000
Festplatte(n): 		  	2x Crucial BX300 SSD 480 GB
Grafikkarte: 		         	MSI Radeon RX 480 Gaming X Twin Frozr VI 8GB
Netzteil:					be quiet! Pure Power 9-CM 600W
Monitor: 					Dell U2414Hb

Wunsch: 
Intel-Mainboard: 		MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 				be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: 					be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Monitor: 					iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: 		MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 83 Punkte von 85 (2 Punkte übrig)


----------



## wacoda (15. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Grüss Euch

Ich melde mich auch mal um einige neue Teile für meinen Computer zu erhalten.
Die alte Gurke macht zwar noch täglich was sie soll, aber vor allem im Bereich CPU wäre es nun doch an der Zeit dass sich da was tut.

Leider ist da meine bessere Hälfte etwas anderer Meinung wofür ich die Kohle in nächster Zeit rauswerfen soll (darf). 
Vor allem nachdem uns letzte Woche beim Mountain-biken wie so oft in letzter Zeit,  ein noch älteres Paar als wir es sind,  locker  (natürlich ins  Sonntagsgewand   gekleidet!) unseren Hausberg hoch überholt hat, wurde ihrerseits beschlossen dass es nun doch an der Zeit ist dass, zumindest für sie,   auch ein E-Bike her muss. _"Zumal ich ja eh keine Rücksicht auf sie nehem würde wenn wir zusammen unterwegs sind und mich dauern beklage sie sei zu langsam und überhaupt und sowiesoo u.s.w..........."_
Natürlich keines vom Billigheimer. 
So ein vollgefedertes mit allen Schikanen ausgestattetes Teil soll es dann schon sein, denn auch in unserem fortgeschrittenen Alter lassen wir es in den Bergen noch ordentlich krachen, wenn auch oft nur noch den Berg runter!

Wie Ihr also seht ist "gutes Rad teuer" (kleines Wortspiel ) ohne  daheim  ein Übermass an Ärger zu riskieren und da käme mir eine solche Aktion wie Pimp my PC 2018 natürlich sehr gelegen.

In meinem aktuellen PC werkeln momentan folgende Komponenten: 

Mainboard: MSI Z77 MPOWER
CPU: i5-3570K
 Arbeitsspeicher: GEIL DDR3-1600
Netzteil: Seasonic SS660XP Platinum 
SSD's: Intel SSD-520
Grafikkarte: Asus Strix 1070 mit einem Phanteks Glacier Kühler
Alles samt Wasserkühlung in ein zu enges Cooler Master Gehäuse dank Säge und Bohrer gequetscht.


Ausgwählt habe ich folgendes:

  Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)

Was ich dann wohl mit einem i5-8600K, einer Samsung 970 EVO und mindestens 16GB passendem Speicher ergänzen würde. Falls möglich käme dann natürlich auch noch ein Wasserkühler für die Graka hinzu.

Den Umbau würde ich, sollte es soweit kommen, gerne selber ausführen und  das ganze mit meinen Kameras (Nikon F50 und Olympus SZ-30MR)  dokumentieren.

So, das war nun genug getextet denn ich muss  ein E- Bike  anschauen! 
Ich Bedanke mich schon einmal im Voraus für die neuen Teile, denn allen anderen wünsche ich ja natürlich nicht übermässig viel Glück denn das wäre ja Kontraproduktiv! 
Einen Lesertest "durfte" ich vor einiger Zeit auch schon veröffentlichen.

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## MyticDragonblast (15. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH,

  Ich habe die ganze Aktion schon viele Jahre verfolgt und habe mich entschlossen, dieses Jahr selbst mal teilzunehmen.
  Mein alter Gaming-PC, damals „state of the art“ ist mittlerweile eher „altes Eisen“ und die meiste Zeit ein Dasein als Arbeits-/Workstation-PC:

*Mein PC*
  Prozessor: Intel Core i7 920 @ 3,4GHz 
Kühler: Auras 90mm
  Mainboard: Gigabyte X58 UD3R Rev.2.0
  Arbeitsspeicher: 3x G.Skill 2048MB DDR3-1600MHz 
  Festplatte: Western Digital Caviar Green 1TB 
  Grafikkarte: 2x Sapphire HD4870X2 Quad-Crossfire 
  Netzteil: Corsair HX850i 
  Gehäuse: Antec Twelvehundred 
  Betriebssystem: Windows 8.1 
Monitor: iiyama ProLite E2403WS

  Eigentlich absurd, da die beiden Grafikkarten schon im Leerlauf verhältnismäßig viel Strom verbrauchen, wenn man das ganze mit modernerer Hardware vergleicht. Der Prozessor und die dank Tripple-Channel RAM und Crossfire damals sehr starke X58-Plattform mit übertaktetem i7 920 erlauben dennoch ab und an noch das eine oder andere Spiel, das noch keine DX11-Hardware zwingend voraussetzt, wenn auch nur mit reduzierten Settings. Hier ist die Limitierung des nur 1 GB Videorram pro Chip stark spürbar.
  Im Hinblick auf neue Titel die in Zukunft erscheinen und zwingend modernere Hardware erfordern(ich denke hier vor allem an das CPU-lastige und in Vulkan rendernde X4:Foundations und Hitman Season2) ist ein Upgrade überfällig. Hier musste in letzter Zeit mein Notebook öfter mal einspringen, da dort mit einer HD7970 auch DX11 und Vulkan möglich ist. Die DX10.1-Hardware der HD4000 wird da leider immer öfter einfach ausgesperrt.
  In den letzten Jahren wurde auch immer mal einzelnes ausgetauscht, aber ein echtes Upgrade immer aufgeschoben. So ist das Mainboard anfangs mal ein X-58 UD5 gewesen(Kondensatorfehler), und das Netzteil ein Corsair TX750(Spannungen instabil). Beide Komponenten sind nach Jahren am Verschleiß gestorben und ich habe die ungute Befürchtung dass die DHE-Grafikkarten als nächstes dran sind. Fast 10 Jahre sind selbst für solide Hardware ein Marathon.
  Der Unterbau ist hingegen was Gehäusegröße(Big-Tower) und Stromversorgung angeht auch für neue Komponenten bestens gerüstet. Hier sehe ich momentan noch keinen Handlungsbedarf, bzw das Netzteil ist fast neu. Ich könnte mir aber vorstellen auch mal eine NVMe-SSD auszuprobieren, wenn die entsprechende M.2 Schnittstelle vorhanden ist. Sonst bin ich aber eher ein Freund von Magnetfestplatten. Die Nutzung einer Chachinglösung wie Intel Optane ist allerdings am wahrscheinlichsten in Zukunft.

*Ich habe mich daher für folgende Komponenten entschieden:*
  Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)

  Dazu kaufen würde ich: 32GB DDR4 Ram und einen i9 9900K oder 8086K.

  Die zeitgemäße Plattform des MSI-Boards mit Möglichkeit den bald erscheinenden i9 9900K zu verwenden ist hier äußerst reizvoll. Ich würde mir hier je nach Verfügbarkeit des Prozessors diesen oder einen i7 8700K/8086K mit 32GB DDR4 Ram dazukaufen. Die 8Kerne(bzw 6) mit SMT liefern genug Power für alles künftige und auch für ältere Titel, die allzu oft im CPU-Limit hängen. Damit wäre die erste Baustelle im System abgedeckt. 
  Da der neue Sockel auch einen anderen CPU-Kühler erfordert, ist es nur praktisch, dass hier die Möglichkeit dazu besteht, einen solchen auszuwählen. Mein Netzteil von Corsair ist noch relativ neu und darf weiterhin seinen Dienst verrichten.
  Ein neuer Satz Gehäuselüfter kommt dem Upgrade ebenfalls entgegen, da die Antec-Lüfter mittlerweile doch gut Geräusche machen.
  Als Monitor habe ich aufgrund des Punktebudgets den  G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 gewählt, was meiner Meinung nach wegen der hohen 144Hz Bildfrequenz und der Abmessungen ohnehin mein Favorit gewesen wäre(ich finde alles was über 24/25‘ hinausgeht einfach zu groß)und mein Schreibttisch würde hier bei Bedarf für einen Zweitmonitor auch noch Platz bieten.
  Als Grafikkarte und 2. Hauptbaustelle im PC habe ich die MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio gewählt. Der Chip ist topaktuell und bietet auch genügend Speicher für den Anwendungsfall 5 Jahre+, den ich auch mit meinem neuen System anstrebe. Außerdem sollte sie in der Lage sein dem leider mit Freesync ausgestatteten Monitor die 144 Hz auch ohne Softwaretricks zuzuführen. Zudem ist das ganze für mich ein „Blick über den Tellerrand“ und gewissermaßen auch „back to the roots“, da ich die letzten Jahre aussschließlich Ati/AMD Karten genutzt habe(X1650Pro, HD4870X2, HD7970M), allerdings ganz zu Anfang mit einer Geforce 2 angefangen habe.
  Das Upgrade auf Windows 10 Pro für den Grafiktreiber ist natürlich auch geplant.

  Ich würde mich freuen, wenn mein System für die Frischzellenkur ausgewählt würde.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## marklulli (15. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Kurz und Knapp
Aktuell Vorhandene Hardware:

*Gehäuse:Thermaltake Chaser A71 LCS*
*Netzteil:Thermaltake 1200W*
*Cpu:        I5 3570K(4.4GHZ)*
*Kühler:    Prolimatech Genesis*
*Mainboard: MSI Z77 -G45*
*Ram:* *8GB DDR3*
*GPU:* GTX 670 - abgeraucht(TOT)2\2018 derzeit GPU von der CPU(Super Spielgefühl LOL)
*Monitor:* *Acer 24Zoll(Full HD)*


*Pimp my PC 2018:
*
  AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 84 Punkte von 85 (1 Punkte übrig)


----------



## B3ndix (15. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo

Momentan habe ich:
Prozessor: i5 6600K
Mainboard: Asus z170 Progaming
Gehäuse: Corsair 400C
Grafikkarte: Keine

Mein Wunschupgrade würde folgendermaßen aussehen:

Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 79 Punkte von 85 (6 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Vikenesh (15. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

er 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 75 Punkte von 85 (10 Punkte übrig)
Mein pc am4 1600 6 kerne bequit tf kühler asus Gaming Mainboard 500 Netzteil bequit 250 ssd Samsung 2 tb Festplatte brakuda MSI 290x amd 8 gb 16 gb g skill LED assa 310 gehause


----------



## TheSnowyChickens (15. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo,
hiermit Bewerbe ich mich für die Pimp my PC Aktion.

Letztes Jahr hatte es leider nicht geklappt und ich bin froh, das es auch wieder dieses Jahr zu der Aktion gekommen ist und hoffe was es vielleicht dieses mal klappt. 

Es hat sich in dem System im vorherigem Jahr nicht viel geändert, außer einer sache:

- CPU: I3 2120
- GPU: HD 5450
- PSU: FSP Group Model 350-60HHH(85)
- Mainboard: Gigabyte H61M-D2H-USB3
- Festplatte: standart 500GB 7200RPM Seagate
- Gehäuse: Ist so ein default Terra ding
- CPU-Fan: Arctic Freezer extreme (jedoch ist der seltsam, weil die CPU trotzdem heiß ist) <- die geänderte Sache

Ja, und wünschen würde ich mir folgendes:

Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)

Dann sind noch 2 Bilder vom PC im anhang und ich sage Danke und wünsche den anderen viel erfolg. :


----------



## Artur09yt (15. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Grüße an euch alle, ich habe gerade mitbekommen das Pimp py PC läuft und hab mir mal gedacht, das ich mal mitmache!

Zuallererst beschreibe ich euch mal mein aktuelles System:

Meine CPU ist der Ryzen 5 1400 übertaktet auf 3,9 GHZ gekühlt vom LC Power Cosmo Cool LC 95, der läuft auf dem MSI B350M Pro VDH im Sharkoon TG-5 Gehäuse.
Als Ram kommt (der nicht mehr produziert wird) der Intenso Desktop Pro DDR4-2133 (übertaktet auf 3200mhz) zum Einsatz.
Als Grafikbeschleuniger kommt meine ZOTAC GTX 1050 Ti OC zum Einsatz, die ist zwar gut, aber für mich wird das Ding langsam eng.
Mein PC hat eine SSD von Kingston, genauer die A400 mit 128GB und eine 1 Terabyte Toshiba Festplatte(wo ich nicht mehr die genaue Beschreibung kenne)
Damit das ganze Strom auch bekommt, ist in meinem PC ein BeQuiet Pure Power 10 mit 400W (nicht modular)
Als Monitor benutze ich grad das AOC E2470W.

Hier habt ihr ein Bild von dem innenleben meines Rechners ist angehängt

Die Teile, die ich hier ausgewählt habe werde ich noch gleich Erklären warum und ich wieso ich diese genommen habe:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10 600 Watt CM (5 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 81 Punkte von 85 (4 Punkte übrig)

Ich habe mich für das MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon entschieden, da ich gerne ein noch höherwertiges Mainboard hätte, was auch Schick im Dark Base Pro sein wird!
Das Netzteil habe ich aufgrund von der RTX 2080 genommen, da ich denke das die 400w noch knapp werden mit dem übertakteten ryzen und auch modular ist
Den Monitor habe ich genommen, da ich gerne mit der RTX auf WQHD gehen will und es mal erleben will
Und nun zur GPU, die RTX 2080. Ich habe darüber nachgedacht eigentlich die RX Vega 64 zu nehmen da beide komplett meine Ansprüche erfüllen, aber die hatte leider zu viel TDP für mich also denke ich die RTX 2080 ist besser aufgehoben.

Da ich sowieso vorhatte zum 2600X und 16 Gb Ram aufzurüsten, denke ich das das Board super hamonieren wird mit der CPU 

Viel mehr fällt mir nichts spontanes ein zum schreiben, also wünsche ich jeden der Mitmacht viel Glück bei der Aktion!

mfg Artur


----------



## Hoerli1337 (15. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Ich werde zwar - wie üblich bei mir - nicht gewinnen, trotzdem gibts hier meine Config und etwas Hoffnung auf ein Pimp von PCGH-Jesus 

Gehäuse: BitFenix Shinobi XL
Motherboard: ASUS X99 Deluxe
CPU: Intel Core i7 5930K + Gamer Storm – Captain 360 Wasserkühlung (4,5GHz)
RAM: 16GB DDR4 HyperX Predator @3000MHz
GPU 1: nVidia GeForce GTX 980 by EVGA SC | SLI } Wassergekühlt & Übertaktet!
GPU 2: nVidia GeForce GTX 980 by EVGA SC | SLI } Wassergekühlt & Übertaktet!
M.2 SSD: Toshiba OCZ RD400 (512GB)
SSD: Samsung 840 Pro Series (128GB)
SSD: Samsung 850 Evo Series (500GB)
SSD: Curcial M4 SSD (128GB)
HDD: Western Digital 1TB
Power: BeQuiet! Dark Power Pro 10 (750 Watt)
SYS: Windows 10 Pro

Aber aber aber wo sind die Festplatten? Hinter dem schwarzen Blech 

Tastatur: Razer BlackWidow Chroma v2 (Yellow)
Maus: Roccat Kone XTD
Bildschirm 1: Acer Predator XB270H (G-Sync)
Bildschirm 2: ASUS VE278Q
Headset: Astro A50 Wireless
GamePad: Logitech Rumblepad 2 + XBox One Controller (Wireless)
Mic: the t.bone SC-1100 + Yamaha AG 06

Das habe ich gewählt:

Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)
Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)

Warum?
Die CPU macht noch alles mit, RAM kann ich noch aufstocken und das Netzteil packt das auch noch.
Da alles schön mit Wasser kühl gehalten wird, können leise Lüfter das Gerät noch etwas stiller machen. Die Lüfter der CPU-Wakü werden dafür getauscht.
Ich möchte gerne von SLI weg kommen, da SLI bei der 9XX-Reihe total verkackt wurde. Damit am Ende des Tages ein paar FPS mehr auf der Anzeige stehen, muss es schon die dickste Grafikkarte sein.
Um das mehr an FPS und Pixel zu sehen, wäre eine neue Glotze ganz nett 


Meine Beiträge von Damals™
2014: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...ch-jetzt-20.html?highlight=Hoerli#post6768554
2016: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...wunsch-auf-jetzt-bewerben-41.html#post8482754
2017: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...wunsch-auf-jetzt-bewerben-37.html#post9073068


----------



## Rumpelgollum (15. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Moin.
Gleich als erstes meine ausgewählten   Produkte
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock Slim (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)

Eigentlich bin ich mit meinem derzeitigen Knecht recht zufrieden - Bei der CPU und Brett wär nur ein Umstieg auf Threadripper interessant.

In meinem Hauptrechner werkeln
AMD Ryzen 1700x
32 GB Trident Z
Asus ROG Poseidon
auf einem  
ROG CROSSHAIR VI HERO
Sytemplatte ist eine 950 PRO NVMe M.2 SSD mit 512 GB
Als Datengräber sind nur SSD verbaut.
Dazu das Corsair HX750i als Netzteil.

Die Poseidon würde dann in einen meiner Nebenrechner wandern (ich kann mich so schlecht trennen) sobald ein Kühlblock für die Trio erhältlich ist.

Und da mein Ersatzarbeitsplatz noch einen besseren Monitor braucht, hab ich halt nur GPU und Monitor ausgewählt.

Grüße aus dem Kosmonautenzentrum

I.K.


----------



## outscoper21 (15. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Servus,
ich  bin der Hannes und komme ausm schönen Oberpframmern bei München.
Ich bin 19 Jahre alt und mache aktuell eine Ausbildung zum Fachinformatiker.
Da mein aktueller Rechner nun auch a scho a paar Jahre aufm Buckl hat, wollte ich mich nun hier bewerben.

Das findet aktuell in meinem beleuchteten Aerocool Aero-1000 platz:
➜ Intel Core i7-4790K CPU 4.48GHz (8 Threads), ~4.0GHz 
➜ Windows 10 Pro 
➜ NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Strix from ASUS 4GiB 
➜ Creative Soundblaster Z 
➜ 16.384MiB RAM 
➜ Mainboard: ASUS Maximus VII Hero
➜ PSU: 700w be quiet! STREIGHT Power 10
➜ CPU-COOLING: Corsair H110
➜ [2x Noktua NF-A14 FLX] & [2x be quiet! Purewings2 140mm] & [1x be quiet! silentwing 3 120mm]
➜ 4x 250 GB SSD + 980 GB SSD
A Bild hab ich im Anhang hinterlegt!

Schön wäre wenn folgendes meine aktuelle HW zum teil ablößen dürfte:

Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 84 Punkte von 85 (1 Punkte übrig)

Ich hoff das i der glückliche sei darf, der sich an der neuen Hardware erfreuen wird!
Euer Hannes


----------



## MXS12D2 (15. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo,
Ich finde diese Aktion super und würde mich natürlich sehr über ein upgrate freuen.  Wünsche allen viel Glück.

Mein aktuelles Systhem:

Cpu: i7-3770K @4.5Ghz
Gpu: 970 G1
Cpu-Kühler: Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev.A
Arbeitsspeicher: 16 Gb DDR3
Festplatte: 500gb ssd 850 evo
Netzteil: Seasonic 500Watt Bronze
Gehäuse: Thermaltake F31
Monitor: Asus PB278QR

Mein Wunsch Systhem:

Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10 600 Watt CM (5 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Rocketeer67 (15. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Ich probiere dann auch mal mein Glück. Derzeit vorhanden ein Phenom II 940 auf einem Crosshair IV-Board. 
Es hat mir viele Jahre treu gedient, aber irgendwann reicht halt die Leitung nicht mehr. Ich persönlich stehe auf Intel/NVidia-Kombination, die läuft recht reibungslos zusammen. Eine SSD + 32 GB DDR4-Ram habe ich noch liegen, die würden sich hervorragend dafür eignen. Ich denke der Z370-Chipsatz und die neue Geforce wären ein gutes Gespann. Die Grafikkarte alleine ist natürlich ein Traum!
Standesgemäß wäre dann noch ein 6 oder 8-Kerner dfazu passend ... je nachdem, was der 8er dann bei VÖ wirklich kostet. 

Ich würde mich natürlich sehr über einen Gewinn freuen und alle Schritte mit Bildern dokumentieren. Sozusagen vorher-nacher-Show. 


  Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mit Aufrüsten kennne ich mich seit einiger Zeit aus. Mein ältestes voll funktionsfähiges System ist ein 486DX2-66, 8MB RAM (ja, keine GB ),  eine 1 MB ATI Grafikkarte, eine Soundblaster 16 mit Waveblaster II- Ergänzungskarte /Wavetable ) und ein 4-fach CD-ROM. Das Betriebssystem MS-DOS 6 ruht zusammen mit der grafischen Bedien-Oberfläche Windows 3.11 for Workgroups auf einer 260 MB HDD. Dort habe ich die Grundlagen einer Konfiguration gelernt. Autoexec.bat, Config.sys , IRQ, High- und Low-DMA, E/A_Adressen - alles manuell per Jumper zu konfigurieren und dann die Startdateien dazu zu bewegen, sauber zu booten.
Der Knackpunkt waren damals die Origin-Spiele wie Wind Commander und Privateer. Wer die zum Laufen bekommen hat, der konnte schon ein wenig.

Sollte ich gewinnen, werde ich auch auf Wunsch gerne eine kleine Doku über das System erstellen.


----------



## Padolpho (15. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

Kurz vorneweg meine Auswahl aus dem Aufrüstungsrechner:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)

Nun zu meinem aktuellen System. Dies besteht noch aus einem Pre-Build aus einem Elektrofachgeschäft  Angeschafft 2009/2010 befinde ich mich hardwaretechnisch gefühlt noch in der Steinzeit. Der Prozessor ist ein Intel Core i5 750 mit 2,67 GHz Taktfrequenz auf 4 Kernen in einem MSI Indio Motherboard. Garniert wird der Prozessor mit unfassbar schnellen 3x2 GB DDR3 RAM von Samsung. An Stelle der damals verbauten Nvidia Geforce GTX 260, habe ich vor ein paar Monaten eine gebrauchte GTX 770 verbauen können, für die ich ein neues Netzteil (beQuiet! Pure Power 10) verbauen musste. Als Festplatten benutze ich noch die mittlerweile über 8 Jahre alte 1TB HDD und eine 240 GB große SSD von Intenso. Mein Monitor ist ein Samsung SyncMaster P2370. Mein PC leistet gute Dienste, aber wie unschwer zu erkennen ist, bin ich bereits einige Jahre hinten dran mein System aufzuwerten. Mit den Komponenten, die Ihr zur Verfügung stellt, würde der Grundstein für den seit Monaten geplanten neuen Rechner gelegt werden. Ich danke euch für die Möglichkeit an der Teilnahme! 

Viele Grüße
Padolpho


----------



## MG2112 (15. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Meine aktuellen Komponente:

Prozessor: amd ryzen 2200g
Mainbord: ASRock Fatal1ty X370 Gaming-ITX/ac                          (will mir wenn ich wieder Geld habe einen einen ryzen 2700x kaufen)
Arbeitspeicher: 8GB Corsair Vengeance LPX rot DDR4-3200 
Netzteil: 400 Watt Kolink International Core Non-Modular 80+    
ssd: 240GB Kingston A400
Gehäuse: Raijintek Metis mit Sichtfenster Mini-ITX 
Grafikkarte: Zotac Gtx 1060                                                                        (ist leider nicht meine ist von einem Freund dessen Mainbord abgeraucht ist und der Momentan kein Geld hat für ein neues)
hdd: 1tb western digital 
Beleuchtung: Beleuchtung  ist selber gebaut indem ich von einem 12v Led streifen zwei Teile abgeschnitten habe und die plus und Minuspole von mit denen eines  Mole Verlängerungskabel            verlötet habe 

_____________________________________________________________________________________________________________



AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 84 Punkte von 85 (1 Punkte übrig)


___________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Bild vom inneren meines PC's ist im Anhang.

ich wünsche allen anderen auch viel Glück 🍀


----------



## Sammortas (15. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH Team! 

Mein folgender Rechner würde sich sehr über eine Ablösung, bzw. über ein Upgrade freuen. Momentan laufe Spiele eher schlecht angesichts der verbauten Hardware.
CPU: i5-4460
Festplatte: 1000GB Toshiba
Arbeitsspeicher: 2x 4GiByte Kingston DDR3 1600 MHz
Grafikkarte:  AMD HD 7870 (von HIS IceQX)
Mainboard: ASUS H81M-P 
Und einen 19 Zoll Monitor


Für mein Upgrade würde ich mich über folgende Produkte freuen:

Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)

Als Prozessor würde ich mir einen Intel Core i7 8700k selbst kaufen, sowie 16 GiByte DDR4 RAM
Mein aktuelles Netzteil werde ich behalten, sowie das Gehäuse.

Ich würde mich sehr freuen, weil ich wirklich gerne mal wieder Spiele in guter Grafik spielen würde und da die Soundkarte und Netzwerkkarte kaputt is, nicht mehr auf PCI Express und USB Lösungen zurückgreifen muss.


----------



## Obvision (15. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH Team,

bisher war ich wohl nur stiller Mitleser der News und Kommentare, aber jetzt hab ich mich mal aufgerafft, mich anzumelden 

Ich besitze gerade meinen "ersten" selber zusammen gebauten PC, ich hab damals bei der ersten Konfiguration eine Menge falsch gemacht und bei der "Fehler"behebung meinen Basteltrieb entdeckt. 
Im Verlauf der letzten 2 Jahre habe ich großteils über den Gebrauchtmarkt ein größeres Case, leisere Gehäuselüfter, ein stärkeres Netzteil, ein neues MB, einen potenteren Kühler sowie eine neue CPU erworben und verbaut
Man könnte also sagen, dass das nicht mehr mein erster PC ist, es wurde ja fast alles schonmal getauscht.

Mein Fokus ist dabei immer mehr von P/L auf einen leisen, schönen und trotzdem kosteneffizienten PC gewechselt, und so setzt sich mein Rechenknecht nun sehr stark aus BeQuiet sowie ASUS und MSi zusammen.

Nun hoffe ich, die restlichen Mängel früherer Tage durch "Pimp my PC 2018" zu beheben...


Mein aktuelles System:

R5 1600 _[size=-2](3,9 GHz @1,325V LLC2)_[/size]
ASUS Prime X370-PRO
2x8 GB DDR4 Kingston HyperX Fury DualRank [size=-2]_(2933 MHz CL 16 mit optimierten Subtimings)_[/size]
Dark Rock 4
MSI RX 580 Gaming X 8GB _[size=-2](1360 MHz @1,05V, Mem @2200 MHz, 150% PT)_[/size]
BeQuiet Straight Power E9 580W
2x BeQuiet SW3 140mm PWM High-Speed
Crucial MX300 525GB
1 TB WD Green
2 TB WD Green
TP-Link N300 Desktop
Dark Base 700
ASUS VG245HE
Phanteks RGB Strip
Roccat Kone AIMO _[size=-2](perfekt für meine riesen Flossen )_[/size]
Cherry Stream 3.0

Meine "Pimp my PC 2018 Config":

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 82 Punkte von 85 (3 Punkte übrig)

Mit meiner neuen Konfiguration möchte ich gewappnet für den Wechsel auf Zen 2 (R7 3700X) sein und anfangen, in WQHD mit 144Hz zu zocken, was bisher aus finanzieller Sicht leider nicht möglich war. Die zusätzliche Ergonomie des Monitors wäre auch ein großer Bonus, ich bin ein sehr großer Mensch und habe das leider vorher sträflich vernachlässigt. 
Ein aktuelleres Netzteil macht bei meinem alten Schinken langsam Sinn, durch mein OC wird das aktuelle schon gut an die Kandare genommen.
Die Komponenten welche dann nicht mehr gebraucht werden, bleiben dann Großteils wohl in der Familie.


----------



## Lieutenant_Petaa (15. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Ich würde mich auch gerne hier an dem Gewinnspiel bewerben. Ich lese eure Zeitschrift gerne, nur war ich im Forum bislang untätig, sieht man ja an meinem Rang Vielleicht spielt mein Glück ja diesmal mit. 
Mein gewünschter PC Pimp-up:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 80 Punkte von 85 (5 Punkte übrig)


Mein aktuelles System:
CPU: AMD Ryzen 5 1600
Motherboard: MSI B350 Gaming Pro Carbon
RAM: 16 GB G.Skill Aegis DDR4 3000MHz
GPU: Palit GeForce GTX 1050ti StormX
SSD: Samsung SSD 860 Evo 500GB
HDD: Toshiba DT01ACA 100 1TB
Laufwerk: DVD/RW x16, Marke unbekannt
PSU: Thermaltake TR2 S 500W
Gehäuse: AeroCool V3X Advance Evil Green Edition
Monitor: AsusVS 247HR
Ein 80mm Gehäuselüfter aus einem anderen AeroCool billig Teil sorgt für bessere GPU Kühlung!

Wie man sieht, ist mein System nicht das älteste, aber es wird dennoch viel gebastelt (siehe HDD Entkopplung auf dem Bild, oder der 3. Lüfter, andere Modifikationen wurden wieder verworfen), was aufgrund des schlechten Gehäuses und der lauten Hardware geschieht. Aufgrund des bereits vorhandenen Ryzens müsste auch keine neue CPU für das Mainboard her!
Ich würde mich dennoch riesig über einen Gewinn freuen, dann wird mein Computer evtl. auch mal ansehnlich und die monatliche Computer Fürsorge bewirkt auch etwas mehr als nur ein gutes Gefühl, sondern etwas ansehnliches, dann wahrscheinlich auf dem Schreibtisch stehendes Stück Technik. Das interne Laufwerk würde dann auch endgültig verschwinden und aufgrund des guten Mainboards würde dann ein neuer CPU-Kühler für besseres und leises übertakten sorgen!
Das zweite Bild zeigt den PC ein wenig anders und aufgeräumter, da ich gemerkt habe, dass meine GPU im Idle lauter ist, als meine HDD, wenn sie nicht entkoppelt im Gehäuse hängt. Ein Bild vom Monitor konnte ich bis jetzt (Stand 20.10) nicht hochladen, da es einen Upload Fehler gibt

Grüße 
Lieutenant_Petaa


----------



## Vizzup (15. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

-----


----------



## Kef619 (15. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH,

Hier mein Aktuelles Setup:

Mainbord: ist ein ASUS M5A78L-M Plus
Ram: 16 GB
CPU: AMD Athlon II x4 640
GPU: AMD Radeon R9 390 Code Name Hawaii mit 8Gb GDDR5 speicher
Netzteil: Alternet 500watt
CPU Kühlung: Corsair H45 
 IMG_20181015_182103.jpg (2,13 MB)
 IMG_20181015_182155.jpg (1,86 MB)

Monitor: HP Pavilion 27xi
 IMG_20181015_182223.jpg (2,20 MB)

das ist mein Setup ich hoffe sehr das man es hiermit aufrüsten kann: 

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)

Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)

Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)

Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 79 Punkte von 85 (6 Punkte übrig)


Super Aktion!

Ich wünsche allen viel glück 
LG Kef


----------



## VIsu4lreal (15. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Heyho liebe pcgh würde gerne auf ryzen umwechseln da mein i7 7700k mit Msi z270 gaming m5 kein oc mag unter 10000°c jetziges System ist:
Intel I7700k 4,2 GHz 4,5 Boost
Msi z270 gaming m5 
Cosair RMx 750 gold
250 GB Samsung Evo 850
Curcail mx 500 500gb
Sycthe Mugen 5 pcgh edit 
Nzxt s340 elite blue window Glas 
Denn Intel könnt ihr gerne behalten wenn ihr wollt 
Nein Wunsch von euch wäre :

AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)


----------



## luludennis (15. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH Team  

Die Liste vom Aufrüstungrechner 
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)

Und damit mal meine aktuelle Systeme 
ASUS Sabertooth 990FX R2.0 Mainboard 
CPU AMD FX 9590 8 Core 4,7 GHz Base 5,0 GHz Turbo 
GPU AMD HD 6850 mit 1GB RAM 
Netzteil cooler master 500 Watt 
Arbeitsspeicher 8 GB RAM
Festplatte SSD Intenso 120 GB


----------



## Nureinnickname!! (15. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10 600 Watt CM (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce GTX 1070 Ti Gaming 8G (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 51 Punkte von 85 (34 Punkte übrig)


Aktuelles System

AMD Mainboard : ASUS Prime B350-Plus
Netzteil : Corsair CX500
Monitor : Philips 227E
Grafikkarte : Zotac Geforce GTX 1060 6GB 
Arbeitsspeicher : 16GB DDR4 3200 @ 2933MHz
Kühler : Enermax Liqmax II 240 AMD AM4 Version, Wasserkühlung
SSD : Samsung 840 Pro 256GB
HDD : 3TB HDD


----------



## Mordwurst (15. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Guten Abend, ich dachte, ich werfe auch mal meinen Hut bzw. meinen Rechenschieber in den Ring!
Bin Musiker / Musikpädagoge, weshalb ich meinen Rechner nicht ausschließlich zum Zocken nutze, hin und wieder soll er für mich auch ein Klavier oder eine Orgel simulieren und Noten schreiben.
Da ich mir schon immer eine echte Gaming-Maschine wünsche, wofür mir einfach das Geld fehlt, versuche ich es einfach mal hier, wo ich bis jetzt immer tolle Aufrüstungen gesehen habe!
Mein System läuft etwas instabil, da einige Komponenten sehr alt sind und dringend ausgetauscht werden möchten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Gehäuse meines PCs möchte ich selbst austauschen, da werde ich dann auf einen ATX-Tower umsteigen müssen.
Ich hab selbst schon einige Male einen PC zusammengebaut und würde mich auch dieses Mal wieder dran versuchen.

Mein aktuelles System:

CPU: Intel Pentium G4600
RAM: 2X 8GB DDR4 G.SKILL 2133MHz
Mainboard: Asus H170I Pro
GPU: Gigabyte GTX 660 2GB Windforce
Gehäuse: Uraltes YAKUMO-Ding
Speicher: 1TB HDD + 256GB SSD SanDisk aus dem Jahr 2012 und altersschwach
Netzteil: Sharkoon Silent Storm SFX Gold 500 Watt voll-modular
Bildschirm: Samsung SyncMaster 2243SN 22" nur VGA


Mein Träumchen:

Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 79 Punkte von 85 (6 Punkte übrig)

Ich wünsche allen eine schöne Woche, viel Glück und Spaß beim Mitmachen


----------



## Chem0908 (15. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebe PC Games Hardware Redaktion und Leser,
Ich würde gerne ein Paar Worte zu meiner Person verlieren, Mein Name ist Leo, 18 Jahre Alt und ich mache eine Ausbildung als Fachinformatiker. Privat beschäftige ich mich so gut wie jeden Tag mit aktueller Hardware, denn ich bin ein kleiner Hardware Fetischist ;D
Ich Helfe gern Freunden und Bekannten bei Problemen mit ihren PC's oder andern technischen belangen. Da ich in einer Ausbildung bin ist das Geld recht knapp um in einen Guten Rechner investiert zu werden, ich habe schon etwas länger eine gewisse Unzufriedenheit was meinen PC angeht.

Zu meiner Aktuellen Kernkomponenten:
Prozessor: Intel Core I3-6100
Arbeitsspeicher: 8Gb Kingston HyperX DDR4 2133Mhz
Mainboard: MSI B150M Mortar
Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce GTX 960 Armor

Mein aktueller Prozessor macht mir in vielen Anwendungsfällen Schwierigkeiten, sowie beim Spielen als auch beim Programmieren. Ein 2 Kerner ist heutzutage kaum noch zu gebrauchen. Da ich Spiele auch gerne flüssiger Spielen würde ist auch die GPU ein Limitierungsfaktor den es zu beseitigen gilt, weswegen meine Wahl auf die RTX 2080 viel, die Echtzeit Raytracing Technologie würde ich zu gerne selber erleben dürfen. Damit die Große Grafikkarte von MSI auch platz findet habe ich das Be Quiet! Dark Base 700 gewählt, es ist modern, modular und ein wenig kleiner als das Dark Base 900. Be Quite! steht für mich für Qualität und dem feinschliff zu Detail, dass sollte man auch definitiv nicht bei dem Netzteil vernachlässigen! deswegen würde ich mich über ein Be Quite! Dark Power Pro 11 mit einer Maximalleistung von ca. 1.000 Watt freuen. Die DC/DC Wandler sind sehr effizient und bei meinem aktuellem Netzteil habe ich gelernt das man am Netzteil nicht Sparen sollte!
Mit dem iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 wäre ich außerdem äußerst zu Frieden, da 24,5 Zoll genügend Bildfläche bieten und ein größerer Monitor mir gar nicht auf meinen Schreibtisch passen würde.
Die Letzte frage, Warum hätte ich gerne ein MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon?
Ich hätte es gerne, da ich schon mit einem Ryzen Prozessor liebäugle und die aktuellen Preise bei Intel einfach zu utopisch hoch sind. mit dem Mainboard würde eine sehr gute und auch optisch schicke Grundlage für eine gute Plattform gegeben sein.
Ich bin erstaunt welsche Hardware hier zur Auswahl steht, bei dieser Konfiguration kann man von einem Wahren Traum-PC Reden.

Ich wäre sehr glücklich sollte ich gewinnen und würde die nicht mehr benötigte Hardware von meinem Aktuellen Setup freunden schenken die sich darüber sehr freuen würden, denn wir haben alle etwas gemeinsam 
Sollte der Gewinn einen anderen Besitzer finden, dann beglückwünsche ich ihm schon einmal im Vorhinein 
Allen Viel Erfolg!

___________________________________________________________________________
AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (12 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 82 Punkte von 85 (3 Punkte übrig)
___________________________________________________________________________
Bilder zu meinem System:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SirLanzelot88 (15. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Moin an alle,
mein aktueller PC besteht aus:
Prozessor: Intel Core i3 6100 mit boxed Kühler
Mainboard: ASrock B150M 4S
Arbeitsspeicher: Crucial DDR4-2132 2x 4GB
Grafikkarte: 4GB XFX Radeon RX 470 
Netzteil: techsolo STP-650 mit 650W
Gehäuse: Sharkoon
Monitor: acer X203w

Meine Wunschkomponenten sind:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 601 Window Silver (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)


Ich würde mir hierfür dann noch einen Ryzen R7 2700 kaufen da ich schon länger eine schnellere CPU haben möchte.
Das Sharkoon Gehäuse ist auch schon ein paar jahr alt und besitzt leider keinen Staubschutz. Aus diesem Grund sammelt sich leider sehr schnell viel staub im Gehäuse an.
Durch die nicht vorhandene Dämmung hört man auch die Lüfter sehr deutlich wenn es warm im inneren wird.
Mit dem neuen Netzteil habe ich auch genug Reserven zum übertakten und keinen Kabelsalat im Innenraum der ja auch den Luftstrom behindert.
Mein Monitor hat nur eine Auflösung von 1680x1050, inzwischen eine echt antiquiert Auflösung.
Mit der RTX2080 und dem iiyama Monitor aus meiner Wunschliste könnte ich dann auch endlich auf meine Wunschauflösung mit 144Hz umsteigen.
Da lohnt es sich auch gleich richtig die neue CPU zukaufen.


----------



## Minekiller030301 (15. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebes PCGH Team,

toll das Ihr in diesem Jahr wieder Pimp my PC macht. Ich habe mich sehr gefreut, als ich gelesen habe, dass Ihr dieses Jahr die Aktion wie in den vorigen Jahren wiederholt. Da mein PC langsam, aber sicher in die Jahre kommt, möchte ich mich bei Pimp my PC 2018 bewerben.

Vor ca. einem halben Jahr konnte ich durch einen Ferienjob meinen alten Prozessor gegen langersehnten Intel Core i7 8700k tauschen. Dieser Prozessor ist wirklich toll für Gaming und Videoschnitt. Aber leider fehlt mir zur Zeit das Geld um meine zwei Jahre alte MSI GTX 970 in den Ruhestand zu schicken, weil ich in der Zukunft statt FullHD mit 60Hz in 2560x1440 mit 144Hz  meine Spiele spielen möchte. Deswegen wählte ich mir den schönen Monitor iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 im Verbund mit der tollen MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC. Mit diesen zwei Komponenten wird hoffentlich mein Spielfluss deutlich besser. Ich habe mir das be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange als neues Gehäuse ausgesucht, um mein kratzerübersätes be quiet! Silent base 800 auszutauschen.  Als neuen und besseren Towerkühler werde ich meinen Thermalright Macho rev. 2 gegen den be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 tauschen - da wird sich mein Intel Core i7 8700k echt wohlfühlen, endlich etwas kälter zu arbeiten. Das MSI B450 Tomahawk werde ich in meinen Zweirechner einbauen, weil ich dort noch einen sehr alten CPU drin habe. Das Mainboard und eine APU von AMD wird meinen Zweitrechner zu neuen Leben erwecken.

Daten vom jetzigen PC:

Gehäuse: be quiet Silent Base 800
Prozessor: Intel Core i7 8700k
Mainboard. Asus Z370 f gaming
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G 
Arbeitsspeicher: 16 GB Kingstone Hyper X 
Towerkühler: Thermalright Macho rev. 2
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10 600w
Festplatte/SSD: 1000GB WD Red, Kingstone sv300 120 GB
24 Zoll Monitor von Acer

Ausrüstprodukte:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 83 Punkte von 85 (2 Punkte übrig)

Ich bedanke mich im Vorfeld für diese tolle Aktion. Ich finde es cool, dass Ihr auch Leuten die Möglichkeit gebt, ihre nicht so tollen PCs aufzurüsten. Einen großen Dank geht an die Hersteller MSI, iiyama und be quiet! für die tollen Produkte, die sie zur Verfügung gestellt haben.

Viele Grüße Eric


----------



## Compulox (15. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

So hier meine Teilnahme am Gewinnspiel "Pimp my PC" Mein System besteht aus: 
Intel Core i5 3450 3.10 GHz 
Auf dem Asus P8 Z77 V-lx
4x4 Gibyte Kingston DDR3 1600mhz 
Asus Expedition 1050 ti mit 4 GB
2 TB WD Black 
500 Watt Noname Arlt Computer Netzteil
Enermax Liqmax 120s 
Und ein Noname Arlt Computer Midi Tower Gehäuse.

Das habe ich gewählt:
Intel-Mainboard: MSI X299 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (17 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 601 Window Silver (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 84 Punkte von 85 (1 Punkte übrig)

Die nötige CPU der 8th Gen wird auch noch dazu gekauft. Würde mich über die Annahme meiner Bewerbung freuen und wünsche jedem Glück.


----------



## Wastlline (15. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Prima Aktion. 
Möchte mich hiermit auch dafür bewerben, vielleicht habe ich ja ein wenig Glück, meine Auswahl ist diese:
Intel-Mainboard: MSI B360 Gaming Plus (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)
Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)

Meine bisherige Ausstattung ist: i5 4670K/ Noctua NH U 14S/ Msi gtx 980 gaming 4G/ 16GB DDR3 Corsair Vengeance/ SSD Samsung 850 EVO/ Z87 OC Formula/ Bquiet 650 Watt.


----------



## TechMICHI (15. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo,

ich wollte mich hier auch einmal Bewerben. Da ich in nicht mal einem Jahr mit meiner Ausbildung zum Informatik-Kaufmann anfange und dadurch eher wenig Geld habe für Neue Hardware habe wäre ein vorzeitiges Upgrade bestimmt nicht schlecht.
Mein Derzeitiger PC:

AMD Ryzen 5 1600
MSI B350M MORTAR ARCTIC
be quiet! Shadow Rock LP
Corsair CX Series CX450M
Gigabyte GeForce GTX 1060 Windforce OC (Weiß Laktiert) 
16GB Corsair Vengeance LPX 2666
EVGA DG 77
3x Arctic F12 Silent

______________________________________________________________________________________
AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 580 Armor 8G OC (16 Punkte)

Gesamt: 54 Punkte von 85 (31 Punkte übrig)


----------



## VIsu4lreal (15. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce GTX 1070 Ti Gaming 8G (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 68 Punkte von 85 (17 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Real_neX (15. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Moin PCGH Team
Mache bei euren Gewinnspiel zum erstenmal mit, weswegen ich mich freuen würde die Hardware zum aufrüsten zu gewinnen : )


Meine aktullen PC Komponenten:

-Intel i7 7700k
-Asus z270E Mainboard CPU Temperatur Sensor defekt
-Asus GeForce GTX 1060 OC strix 
-G.Skill trident z RGB 16GB 3000mhz RAM
-NZXT Kraken x42 Wasserkühlung
-bequit! Dark Base 700 Gehäuse
-Samsung m.2 SSD 128GB
-1TB Western Digital HDD
-Monitor iiYama G-Master GE2788HS    1ms 75HZ
Netzteil unbekannt macht aber oftmals ein lautes Geräusch wenn ich meinen PC Hochfahre was mich beim ersten mal sehr erschrocken hat.

Bild hab ich im Anhang hinterlegt!


Netzteil und Mainboard würde ich liebend gerne aufrüsten weil sie teils defekt sind aber durch Geld Mangel kann ich diese noch nicht aufrüsten : /
Meine CPU und GPU machen ihren Job noch gut aber da ich mir gerne aktuellere Titel wie Fallout 76 und Battlefield 5 auf höheren einstellungen spielen würde währe eine neue Grafikarte echt ein tolles Upgrade so wie ein neues Mainbaord das wegen dem Temperatur Sensor defekt und zu stark schwankenen Taktraten führt, die beim Spielen oft stören durch Framerate Abrüchen. Den Monitor brauche ich weil mein aktuller iiYama defekt ist den der Bildschirm stürtz ab wird weiß wenn ich aus manchen spielen raus Tabe.


Meine ausgewählten Upgrades:

Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10 600 Watt CM (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 80 Punkte von 85 (5 Punkte übrig)

Falls ich einer der Glücklichen werde, freue ich mich schon auf das einbauen Frischer Hardware : )


mfg Tim


----------



## Maerlyn0108 (15. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Ein Moin an alle.

Meine bisherige Ausstattung:

i7-4790K, 
Gigabyte Z97x Gaming3, 
 Crucial 1866 DDR3 32 GB, 
Seagate 3TB + Crucial 500 GB, 
Gainward GTX1080 Phoenix GS, 
Corsair RM750, 
Nanoxia Deep Silence 1, 
Windows 10 Pro

Upgrade-Wunsch: 
AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (12 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX Vega 64 Air Boost 8G OC (27 Punkte)

Gesamt: 82 Punkte von 85 (3 Punkte übrig)

Mein bisheriges System rennt gut und problemlos. Allerdings möchte ich die Grafik verbessern auf 144hz sowie FreeSync und einen Ryzen 7 2700 (ohne k), G.Skill DIMM 32 GB DDR4-3000 (2x16GB) und einen Scythe Mugen 5 PCGH, CPU-Kühler dazukaufen. 
Mit der Vega-Grafikkarte und dem neuen Bildschirm ist die Verbesserung möglich.
Auch die zu erwerbenden Komponenten verbessern den Rechner und geben Sicherheit für die kommenden Jahre.
Die bisherige Ausstattung baue ich dann in einen Zweitrechner für Kryptomining (ich habe keine Stromkosten und es ist nur nebenbei, eben ein Hobby).


----------



## LOVEvsHATE81 (15. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Tolle Aktion liebes PCGH-Team!

mit meinen 37 Jahren bin ich erst kürzlich in die Welt der PC Games eingestiegen und seit dem begeisterter "Sim-Racer", bevorzugt in VR. Leider trübt meine aktuelle Hardware den (Renn-)Spaß.

Meine aktuelle Hardware sieht wie folgt aus: 
- Gehäuse: Fractal R5 gedämmt mit 3x be quit! Silent Wings 2 Gehäuse Lüftern
- Netzteil: be quit! 530W
- Mainboard: Z97 Gaming 5 (MS-7917)
- CPU: i5 4690K @3.5 GHz mit be quit! Dark Rock Pro 3 Kühler
- Grafikkarte: GTX 970
- 16 GB RAM, 2x 8 GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3
- Systemlaufwerk: 120 GB NVMe M2 (Samsung MZHPV128HDGM) auf PCI Express Adapter
- Datenträger: 1 GB Festplatte (WD10EZEX)
- 34" LG Monitor mit 3440x1440
- Dell Visor Windows Mixed Reality Brille
- Fanatec Elite Base, Wheel, Loacell Pedale, Shifter am platzsparenden Playseat Challenge

Vor allem meine aktuelle Grafikkarte, aber auch der CPU machen flüssiges zocken mit für VR eigentlich notwendigen 90fps unmöglich - selbst mit minimalen Details. 

Daher würde ich folgende Wunschkomponenten im "Pimp My PC 2018" Gewinnspiel wählen:
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)

Das ganze würde ich in ein neues Gehäuse stecken. Auf das Mainboard ein AMD Ryzen 2700x samt 16 GB RAM packen und fertig wäre mein Traum-PC. Nur meiner Ehefrau müsste ich erklären, wieso ich dann viel häufiger auf der virtuellen Rennstrecke wäre als bisher 

Viele Grüße
Roman


----------



## varabio (15. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

*Was ich mir wünschen würde:*

_*Intel-Mainboard:*_ MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
_*Lüfter-Set:*_ be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
_*Netzteil:*_ be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
_*Monitor:*_ iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
_*Nvidia-Grafikkarte:*_ MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 82 Punkte von 85 (3 Punkte übrig)

*Main aktuelles System:*

_*CPU:*_ AMD FX8350 Black edition
_*Mainboard:*_            Asus MA5 A97 R2.0
_*CPU Lüfter:*_           Thermalright MAcho Rev. B 
_*Grafikkarte:*_	        Asus Strix Geforce GTX 1080
_*Arbeitsspeicher:*_	16GB G-Skill Sniper 1866 Mhz DDR3
_*Festplatte:*_	        Samsung Evo 850 (500gb)
_*Netzteil:*_                  Corsair CX 500M
_*Gehäuse:*_                Thermaltake VN 700M RX-I
_*Monitor:*_                 Asus VS278Q   (27 Zoll)
_*Soundkarte:*_          Creative Soundblaster Z 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich muss mein Rechner wieder entstauben wie ich auf den Bildern sehe.. D.h. gleich erst mal Rechner aus und sauber machen


----------



## benracer (15. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebe PCGH-Gemeinde,

hier folgt nun auch meine Bewerbung 

*Zuerst einmal Bestandsaufnahme*:
CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition
CPU-Kühler: Antec H2O 920
MB: Gigabyte GA-990XA-UD3
RAM: Corsair Vengance 8GB DDR3-1600
GPU: EVGA GTX 960 SSC
SSD: Samsung EVO 850 Pro 128 GB
HDD: Seagate Barracuda SATA III 2TB
PSU: Silverstone 600W (SST-ST60F-P)
Gehäuse: Coolermaster CM 690 II Nvidia Edition (USB 3.0 Version)
Monitor: Packard Bell Viseo 200 Ws
Maus: Logitech G9x
Tastatur: Logitech G110

*Aufrüsten würde ich gern wie folgt*:
Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 79 Punkte von 85 (6 Punkte übrig)

*Erklärung dazu:*
1. Wie man sieht, ist mein Flaschenhals ganz klar die CPU. Daher würde ich zum neuen Mainboard selbige und den RAM aufrüsten.
2. Mit meiner GPU kann ich eigentlich noch gut leben und ich habe sogar erst die 1070 gewählt, um Punkte für den Monitor zu sparen (siehe Punkt 3), hatte am Ende aber noch so viele übrig, dass ich auf die 2080 wechseln konnte (was wiederum dem neuen Monitor zugute kommt!).
3. Mein Monitor ist mir mittlerweile a) zu klein, b) hat eine zu geringe Auflösung (1600x900) und läuft c) noch analog über VGA  Deshalb muss der auch dringend erneuert werden. Entsprechend bin ich hier All-In gegangen und hab das Topmodell gewählt.
4. Mein Netzteil ist seit vielen Jahren fehlerfrei in Betrieb und hat nach wie vor für mich ausreichende Leistung. Ich hab mich hier deshalb für den CPU-Kühler entschieden, da ich 1. auf die Schnelle nicht weiß, ob der alte überhaupt noch passen würde und 2. der neue bestimmt deutlich leiser wäre!
5. Selbiges gilt für mein Gehäuse. Ich finde es immer noch top und sehe keinen Grund, es einzutauschen. Deswegen nehme ich auch hier die Lüfter, um etwas an der Akustik zu schrauben.

Die bei mir dann übrigen Teile würde ich meiner Mutter verbauen, um ihrem ALDI-PC einen kleinen Schub zu verpassen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lukninja (15. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH,

mein Wunsch-Setup  ist folgendes:

Intel-Mainboard: MSI B360 Gaming Plus (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein jetziges Setup:

CPU: Intel i7 8700k
CPU Kühler: Thermalright Macho Rev. B
Motherboard: Asus Maximus X Hero
RAM: 16 GB Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4-3000
GPU: EVGA GeForce GTX 980 SC
SSD: Samsung SSD 850 Evo 500GB
HDD: 2 TB WD SE Enterprise
             2 TB WD RED
PSU: Seasonic Focus Gold 650W
Gehäuse: Phanteks Enthoo Evolv ATX
Lüfter: 1x NB eLoop 140mm
                2x be quiet! Silent Wings 3 140mm
Monitor: Samsung 27" CHG70
                    iiyama 24"

Habe erst vor kurzer Zeit meine CPU geupgradet, da die Spiele, die ich zur Zeit am meisten Spiele sehr CPU heavy sind (Guild Wars 2). Nur jetzt limitiert meine GPU was sich auch in Witcher 3, Assassin's Creed und vor allem auch in Guild Wars 2 stark bemerkbar macht.
Würde mich daher über das eher GPU-lastige Upgrade sehr freuen ^^


----------



## deltoo-3790X (15. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Guten Abend alle zusammen,
hiermit probiere ich dieses Jahr nochmal mein Glück, nachdem es leider die letzten Jahre nicht geklappt hat.
Wie ihr sehen könnt, ist mein Rechner inzwischen etwas in die Jahre gekommen und für die aktuellen Spiele nicht mehr so recht geeignet, daher hoffe ich einfach mal darauf, das ich hier die Chance auf einen neuen Rechner habe.
Zusätzlich zu den unten ausgewählten Komponenten würde ich mir dann noch einen Prozessor und Ram holen, damit der Gaming Spaß endlich wieder einzug hält.

Aktuelle Komponenten:
Gehäuse Sharkoon REX3
Mainboard ECS X48T-A
Prozessor Intel Core2Quad Q6600
Grafikkarte Gigabyte GTX660 OC
Arbeitsspeicher 4x2GB 1333MhZ Corsair Vengeance
Kühler Zalman 7000
Netzteil Lepa B50
Festplatte: 320GB Seagate 5400U/min und 64GB Kingston SSDNow
Laufewrke: LG-DVD Brenner und CSL FloppyDrive ^^



Aufrüst-Produkte:
Intel-Mainboard: MSI X299 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (17 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10 600 Watt CM (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)

Dankeschön für das durchlesen, einen Schönen Abend und natürlich viel Glück an alle Bewerber.
Nils


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tim1406 (15. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Guten Tag PCGH,

Freut mich dass ihr sowas macht.

Momentan habe ich dieses System:

Gehäuse: Corsair spec-03 rot (gemodded)
Prozessor: Intel Core i5 7500
Mainboard: ASRock B250 Pro4
Grafikkarte: Zotac gtx1060 6G AMP! Edition
Arbeitsspeicher: 16 GB Crucial Ballistix 2400mhz
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock slim
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10 500w
Festplatte/SSD: 1000GB WD blue, Intenso 128 GB, 128GB Samsung PM961 M.2
Monitor: Irgendein Acer 1080p, 60hz, 24" Modell
Lüfter: 3x Corsair af120 rot, 2x noname Lüfter rot

Und sollte ich gewinnen, wird die cpu zu einem ryzen 7 2700 aufgerüstet.

Was ich gern hätte:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 74 Punkte von 85 (11 Punkte übrig)

Von meinem Gehäuse werd ich mich erstmal nicht trennen können, das ist erst vor kurzem fertig geworden, aber dann hab ich schon ein Weihnachtsgeschenk für meinen Bruder 
Der hat noch ein AeroCool V3X Advance Devil Red #AGANDO
Die zwei noname Lüfter werden ausgetauscht, warscheinlich werden das auch zwei af120, einfach aus dem Grund weil die extrem laut sind. Sie laufen nämlich auf 100% weil sonst die LED's nicht mehr zu sehen wären wegen der niedrigen Drehzahl und ich will auch keine Windkraftanlage im Zimmer haben. Wie schon oben erwähnt werde ich mir im Fall eines Gewinnes einen ryzen 2700 zulegen, deshalb das x470 Board, da mir ein 8700k einfach zu teuer ist. Auch wenn mein System noch gar nicht so alt ist, merkt man schon dass es kein Highend System ist, bei neuen Spielen wie Shadow of the Tomb Raider gibts auch auf angepassten Einstellungen immer wieder mal Frame Einbrüche. 

Ich hoffe einfach mal das beste, hat auf jeden Fall Spaß gemacht zu schauen was am meisten Sinn machen würde und und danach die Teile auszusuchen 

LG Tim


----------



## Drapenot (15. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rÃ¼stet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH Team,

das kommt doch ganz geschickt.
Nach langer Zeit mit meinem geliebten Crosshair II Formula gab es nun doch mal ein neues System.
Wenn auch erstmal mal nur des Geldes wegen ein günstiger Aufbau und mit dem Mainboard bin ich leider gar nicht so zufrieden...

Aber hier erstmal das aktuelle System:

Mainboard: Asus ROG Strix B450-F Gaming
CPU: AMD Ryzen 2600
CPU Kühler: Arctic Freezer 33 Penta
GPU: EVGA GTX 1050Ti SC
RAM: G.Skill Aegis 2x8GB DDR4-3000
Netzteil: Antec True Power TP-650
SSD: Sandisk 120GB + Kingston 480GB
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base 700
Bildschirm: BenQ XL2420T

Ganz in Ordnung soweit. Es fehlt vorallem an einer Grafikkarte, wie bei den meisten vermutlich nach dem ganzen Mining Käse.
Ein Bildschirm mit höherer Auflösung und Größe wäre passend dazu ideal und 75hz reichen erstmal da Raytracing wohl momentan sowieso nur 60 FPS beu Full HD schafft.  
Das Mainboard wäre sicher besser als das Asus Board mit dem ich mich gerade eher rum ärgere, weil im Bios einige Bereiche zum übertakten ausgegraut sind und der Asus Support nur auf ein anderes Bios verweist. Leider habe ich schon alle probiert.
Ein neues Netzteil wäre nicht verkehrt da dass aktulle doch schon etwas älter ist und immer wieder komische Geräusche von sich gibt.
Einen besseren CPU Kühler brauche ich aktuell nicht da ich zu späterem Zeitpunkt einen Ryzen 3000 8 Kern CPU mit AIO Wakü nachrüsten werde.
Ein gutes Gehäuse habe ich ja schon, deswegen die Lüfter dazu.

Daher mein Aufrüst Wunsch:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)


Gesamt: 75 Punkte von 85 (10 Punkte übrig)


Liebe Grüße
Drape


----------



## Phillipk (15. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hi allerseits,
Eine geile Aktion ich versuch auch mal mein Glück.

Mein aktuelles Setup:

CPU: I7 6700K 4,4Ghz
CPU Kühler: Bequet Darkrock Pro 3
Mainboard: MSI Tomahawk AC Z170A
Ram: G-Skill Ripjaws 16GB 3200Mhz
Netzteil: Bequet Straight Power 500W
GPU: Palit Jetstream GTX 1080
Monitor: 4k Asus ASUS PB287Q+ FHD iiyama prolite B2480HS

Was ich aufrüsten möchte:

GPU: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (12 Punkte)

Aufrüsten möchte ich damit The Witcher 3 mit 60FPS läuft und 
Ark überhaupt auf 4K Spielbar wird.


----------



## Subreaper (15. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hey Leute,

hab mich extra auch mal im Forum registriert um hier teilnehmen zu können, lese eure Artikel aber schon seit Jahren!

Mein momentanes System besteht aus:

CPU: I7 4790k @4,5Ghz
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock TF
MB: Gigabyte Z97X-SOC
RAM: 24GB G.Skill Ripjaws DDR3 1333
GPU: MSI GTX 960 Gaming 4G
Soundkarte: Asus Xonar DGX
PSU: be quiet! Pure Power 9 500W
Case: Cooler Master H500

Mein Wunschsystem:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 82 Punkte von 85 (3 Punkte übrig)

Mit meiner CPU bin ich eigentlich immer noch zufrieden aber leider spinnt das Mainboard ein wenig und die GTX 960 kam bei der BF5 beta auch schon an ihre Grenzen sodass ich auf niedrigen Einstellungen zocken musste. Wenn ich gewinnen würde, würde ich erst einmal die Lüfter, das Netzteil, den Bildschirm und die Grafikkarte verwenden. Das Mainboard würde ich aufbewahren bis die neue Ryzen Generation verfügbar ist, wenn das Mainboard mit der neuen Generation kompatibel ist würde ich mir eine der neuen CPU's + neuen DDR4 RAM kaufen. Meinen CPU-Kühler würde ich eigentlich gerne weiter nutzen aber ich hab kein Montage Kit für die AM4 Boards, also könnte be quiet ja gleich eines mitschicken


----------



## Asgard-Baloo (15. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

So schaut dann meine Auswahl aus ,,, muss dazu sagen, dass ich ein Uraltes System habe das Grad so läuft ...
werde mir, wenn ich Glück haben sollte DDR4 DIMM 3466MHz 16gb und Ryzen 7 2700 passenden cpu und das Gehäuse von BE QUIET! PURE BASE 600 dazu kaufen ...
hoffe es ist eine Summe, die ich mir da dann auch leisten kann um es zuzukaufen ,,, unten am Ende mein jetziges System


AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock Slim (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 580 Armor 8G OC (16 Punkte)

Gesamt: 43 Punkte von 85 (42 Punkte übrig)


Jetziges Bord und Komponenten >>>>
Gehäuse Hersteller nicht bekannt 
Netzteil                 be quiet!  600 Watt
CPU Kühler         be quiet! Pure Rock 2
Gehäuse Lüfter  be quiet! 2x Pure Wings 2 PWM 120mm
Mainboard           MSI   MS-7369
Prozessor AMD Athlon 64 X2 6000+  Dual Core Sockel AM2
DDR 2 Dimm      2 x 4gb               8BG      1 x2gb
RAM                       10,0 GB
WD Blue               2 X 500GB  HDD WD5000AAKX 16MB 3.5
Betriebssystem  Win 10        64-Bit  
Grafikkarte          NIIDIA GeForces GTS 250
Monitor ist ein Flach-Bild TV Telefunken

Also wenn es der Glücksbote Hermes will freue ich mich klar ,,, und Ich wünsche allen anderen Natürlich auch Glück ,....


----------



## swiftma (15. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)

Gesamt: 42 Punkte von 85 (43 Punkte übrig)
Bitte wählen Sie noch eine AMD-Grafikkarte oder eine Nvidia-Grafikkarte

Graka hab ich schon 

Fehlt dann nur noch CPU und ram


----------



## Carbon_12 (15. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Ich habe auf YouTube von der Aktion Pimp my PC 2018 mit bekommen und habe mir gedacht probieren kann man es ja. Wenn man mein System ansieht erkennt man das Problem er ist in die Jahre gekommen und hat mir bis jetzt gut gedient, aber langsam würd es jetzt Zeit für etwas Neues.

Daten von meinen jetzigen PCs:

Prozessor: Intel Core i5 3470 mit boxed Kühler
Mainboard:  Asus P8Z77-V LX2
Arbeitsspeicher: 2 x 4 DDR 3
Grafikkarte: Nvidia GeForce GTX 660 ti 2GB
Netzteil: LC-POWER LC6650GP3 V2.3 650W
Gehäuse: habe leider Keine ahnung welches glaube ein altes
Monitor: Samsung S22C200B 55,9 cm

Aufrüstproduckt:

Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## EraayZer (15. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hi zusammen,

da ich gerade sowieso auf meinen Traum PC hinspare, kommt mir dieses Gewinnspiel sehr gelegen.
Mit den folgenden Komponenten würde ich gerne mein Setup bauen:

Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)


Derzeitiges Setup:

Mainboard: ASRock z87
Prozessor: Intel Core i5 4670k
Grafikkarte: Asus Geforce GTX 1080
Arbeitsspeicher: Ballistix 8gb
CPU Kühler: Schrott
Netzteil: be quiet PurePower 530W
Gehäuse: Midtower von Thermaltake
Monitor: BenQ XL2411

Falls ich so viel Glück habe und gewinnen sollte, würde ich meine GTX 1080 verkaufen und mir mit dem Geld einen i7-8700k kaufen.
Neuer Arbeitsspeicher muss dann wohl auch her, dann aber 16gb. Welchen genau, weiß ich noch nicht, aber wahrscheinlich Corsair ...
Den Rest meines Setups würde ich meinen guten Kumpel geben, wenn er mich auf nen Döner einlädt 

Sicherlich kommt die Frage auf, wieso ich nen 1080er in so einem alten System verbaut habe.
Naja die Grafikkarte war der erste Schritte, der Rest sollte eigentlich bis Ende des Jahres nachgerüstet werden, als Student aber, ist dies nicht so leicht zu finanzieren 
Danke für die tolle Gelegenheit und schönen Abend euch noch !

EraayZer


----------



## HeX47 (15. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo Leute,

hiermit bewerbe ich mich für die Aktion "Pimp my PC 2018".
Einige Teile meines PC´s sind schon sehr in die Jahre gekommen.
Aber sieht selbst:

Meine aktuelle Hardware
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define R4 Black Pearl, Acrylfenster, schallgedämmt
Mainboard: ASRock Z97 Extreme4
CPU: Intel Xeon E3-1241 v3
CPU Kühler: Alpenföhn Nordwand Rev.B
GPU: MSI Radeon RX 480 GAMING X 8GB
Arbeitsspeicher: Crucial Ballistix Smart Tracer LED rot/grün CL8 16GB 4x 4GB
Soundkarte: Asus Xonar DX 7.1
SSD: Samsung 850 Pro [128GB]
SSD: Samsung 840 Pro [128GB]
HDD: Western Digital Caviar Black WD1002FAEX 1TB
HDD: Samsung SpinPoint F1 HD103UJ 1TB
HDD: Samsung SpinPoint F2 HD154UI 1,5TB
Netzteil: Seasonic Prime Platinum 650W

Meine Plattform bildet ein 1150 Mainboard zusammen mit einen Xeon E3-1241 was jetzt nicht mehr so up 2 date ist.
Die Grafikkarte ist mit seinen 2 Jahren halbwegs frisch und ich bin auch damit zufrieden, aber über die neue Karte würde ich mich natürlich enorm freuen. 
Ich merk schon bei einigen Spielen wie z.B. bei der Black Ops open Beta, dass meine CPU stark am Limit ist und ein ruckelfreies Spiel kaum zustande kommt. An Livestreaming ist kaum zu denken bei aktuellen Titeln.
Und wer sich wundert wegen dem Xeon und dem Z97 Mainboard. Damals hab ich den Xeon zu einem guten Preis bekommen und wollte es später meinen Bruder vermachen und mir einen 4770k oder 4790k gönnen. 
Leider kam es damals anders^^ 

Falls ich gewinnen sollte, 
Dann würde ich erstmal etwas Geld zusammen kratzen und mir einen AMD Ryzen 5 2600 zusammen mit 16 GB DDR4 Ram gönnen und zusammen mit der neuen Hardware in dem schöne neuen be quiet! Dark Base 700 Gehäuse einbauen. 
Zu allerletzt würde ich die MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC Grafikkarte genüsslich in den Slot schieben. Die alte RX 480 würde ich meinen Vater vermachen.
Mein alter ASUS VG248QE würde dann für den neuen iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 Platz machen.
Bei der enormen Kühlleistung vom be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 kann ich die CPU ordentlich übertakten, was ich auch natürlich machen werde.


Meine Wahl:
AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 83 Punkte von 85 (2 Punkte übrig)


Mit freundlichen Grüßen
HeX47 | Marko


----------



## derTino (15. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebe Redaktion und liebe Hersteller,

es ist wieder eine echt tolle Aktion. Danke vielmals.

Ich würde meinen Rechner gerne mit den folgenden Komponenten nach oben hin abrunden:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX Vega 64 Air Boost 8G OC (27 Punkte)
Gesamt: 73 Punkte von 85 (12 Punkte übrig)

Das Board würde seinen direkten Vorgänger, MSI X370 Gaming Pro Carbon, ersetzen und spielt hoffentlich somit noch besser mit meinem RAM zusammen. Zudem wäre ich mit dem aktuellen Chipsatz möglicherweise noch zukunftssicherer im Bezug auf Zen 2
Meine RX580 würde der Vega 64 weichen, da ich in Kombination mit dem neuen Monitor in einer höheren Auflösung zocken würde und somit und mehr Power brauche. Deshalb auch das stärkere Netzteil von be quiet!, welches mein GM450 beerben würde.
Damit es dann, trotz eines vorhandenen Customloop, nicht zu warm wird, würden die 3 Silent Wings PWM auch noch Ihren Platz in meinem Carbide Air 540 finden und für ausreichend Frischluft sorgen.

Zusammengefasst würden ich also weiterhin verwenden: Ryzen 7 1700X, 2x8GB RAM, Gehäuse, customloop für CPU (die GPU wird auch eingebunden). Im Spoiler ist ein Bild meines Innenraumes zu finden.




Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SussiK (15. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team
Der Pc meines ältesten Sohnes, denn ich ihm finanziert habe, ist laut seiner Aussage mittlerweile deutlich veraltet. Er hatte ihn mal selbst aus gebrauchten Teilen und ein paar neuen zusammen gebaut. Er meinte, dass die Leistung für seine Spiele und die Bearbeitung seiner Videoclips kaum ausreicht und spart seit längerem auf neue Teile. Ich hoffe, dass ich ihm hiermit eine Gefallen tuhe und ihm eine Freude machen kann.

 Die verbauten Teile sind:
- Prozessor: i5-750
- Cpu-Kühler: PCGH-Edition Scythe Mugen 5
- Mainboard: Intel DP55WG 
- 4x2GB DDR3 Ram
-Zotac 1050Ti
- Gehäuse: Cooltek-TG01
-Be Quiet 500 Watt Netzteil
-2 Tb Festplatte
-240 Gb Kingston SSD
- alter Philips Monitor

Die ausgewählten Komponenten zum Aufrüsten wären:
Intel-Mainboard: MSI B360 Gaming Plus (5 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10 600 Watt CM (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 84 Punkte von 85 (1 Punkte übrig)

Ich hab mit ihm ausgemacht, dass wenn ich gewinne ich ihm die fehlenden Teile schenke, er meinte man bräuchte noch neuen Ram und einen neuen Prozessor.
Ich hoffe ich werde gewinnen, wünsche aber natürlich allen anderen Teilnehmern auch noch viel Glück.


----------



## Serrasalmus (15. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes Team,
ich würde gerne meinen alten 4770K mit DDR3 austauschen, da er mittlerweile zum bottle neck geworden ist. 
Außerdem würde ich mich freuen meine m2 Samsung 950 SSD endlich direkt am Motherboard (altes ist ein Z87 Sabertooth) unterbringen zu können.
Die Beleuchtung im Gehäuse sind derzeit 2 Kaltlichtkathoden, die ich auch gern gegen LEDs tauschen würde. 
Auch hier passt das neue Motherboard perfekt ins Konzept mit seinen LEDs. 
Für den Verkaufspreis meiner alten GTX 1070 würde ich mir dann den AMD Ryzen 7 2700X, einen Noctua Kühler und  guten DDR4 holen (Da muss ich sicher noch zusätzlich Geld investieren ). 
Das Netzteil ist auch schon etwas in die Jahre gekommen und würde deshalb super vom bequiet abgelöst werden.
Die Standardlüfter meines Silverstone Gehäuses würde ich gegen die leisen Silentwing tauschen.
Als Abschluss würde ich meinen alten mitgenommenen Samsung Syncmaster P2450 verschrotten.

Deshalb würde ich mich freuen von euch folgende Teile zu erhalten:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)
Gesamt: 81 Punkte von 85 (4 Punkte übrig)

Weiter verwenden würde ich mein Silverstone Raven, das DVD Laufwerk, die WD Black 1 TB, die Samsung 950 und die großen 200er Lüfter.
Lg David


----------



## MKS-Racing (15. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich für das Gewinnspiel.

Ich habe mir einen 4K-Bildschirm gekauft nur leider reicht meine Aktuelle Hardware dafür nicht wirklich aus.

Meine Aktuelle Hardware besteht aus:

I7 - 6700
MSI pc Mate 170z
Beqiet 750watt Netzteil
16gb Ram von G-Skill
GTX 980ti 

CPU und GPU ist dabei Wassergekühlt.
Ich habe die Hardware so gewählt, da es es in meinen Augen die zukunftssicherste Variante ist. 

Sollte ich der glückliche Gewinner sein, brauche ich meine Alte Hardware nicht mehr.  Sollte ich soviel glück haben will ich auch etwas dafür tun 
und die Hardware versteigern, den Erlös würde ich der Deutschen Krebshilfe spenden. Ich wäre als Student nicht arm um weiter meinem Hobby nach zu kommen und es würde noch etwas fürs Karma getan.


Die gewünschte Hardware wäre :

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)


Ich verbleibe mit freundlichen grüßen 
David Mertes


----------



## FLOTZOR (15. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo,
da meine CPU+Ram Kombi schon in mehreren Spielen(sehr stark in GTA V) meine 1070 ausbremst, wird es Zeit für ein Upgrade. Leider für einen Studenten nicht so einfach 
Ich würde gerne folgende Teile haben:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 601 Window Silver (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)

Dazu würde ich mir noch einen aktuellen Ryzen, je nachdem was das Konto hergibt , und 16 GB Ram kaufen.

Aktuelles System:

NZXT Phantom ( hat schon einiges Gebrauchsspuren) mit 4x bequiet SilentWings
i7 3820 @ 4750 MHz  - Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. B
ASUS P9X79 Pro
16Gb DDR3-1600
Palit GTX 1070 Super Jetstream ( bekommt mein Vater, der muss gerade an der Konsole zocken    )
Samsung 850 EVO 500 Gb
Crucial MX300 525 Gb

Monitor: ASUS VG248QE

Danke für diese Aktion. Wenn ich gewinne, macht ihr gleich mehrere Personen glücklich 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

FLOTZOR


----------



## Langer208 (15. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Schönen guten Tag PCGH-Team,
als Abonnent eurer Zeitschrift verfolge ich die Pimp my PC Aktionen seit Jahren.
Jetzt möchte ich mich selbst bewerben.  

Aktuelles System:
-CoolerMaster CM690II
-ASRock 990FX Extreme4 
-AMD FX 8320
-4x4 GB GSkill sniper Ram
-Thermalright Macho Rev. A
-ASUS HD 7870 Ghz-Edition
-WD 1TB Festplatte
-PSU Bequiet E7 -CM 680W
-TFT Samsung 24" Syncmaster P2450H

Ausgewählte Produkte
AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX Vega 64 Air Boost 8G OC (27 Punkte)

Gesamt: 78 Punkte von 85 (7 Punkte übrig)

Da mein jetziger PC schon ziemlich in die Jahre gekommen ist, könnte er eine Aufrüstung vertragen. Verwendet wird der neue PC überwiegend zum Zocken von PUBG und WoT.
Würde zusätzlich einen Ryzen7 2700X verbauen mit 16 GB Speicher und eine 500GB SSD. Dann sollte das Teil ordentlich Dampf haben.

Schöne Grüße an alle Mitbewerber und viel Glück.

MfG Langer208


----------



## izidor (15. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

zunächst einmal tolle Aktion von euch und vielen Dank an die Sponsoren!

Die einzelnden Komponente in meinem System sind zwischen 2-6 Jahre alt, sprich ihnen geht so ziemlich die Puste aus. Ruckeln & Pfeifen selbstverständlich alles mit drinnen. 
Ich denke das die große Mehrheit der Bewerber in einer ähnlichen Situation steckt wie ich es tue. Neue Hardware ist teuer und muss bezahlt werden, was nicht jedermann kann vorallem wenn man die Preisenwicklung die letzten Jahre betrachtet, da kommt ein Bewerben zum Aufrüsten gerade recht.  Außerdem steht mein 30. Geburtstag am 31.10 an das wäre natürlich nochmal ein Sahnehäubchen so ein Geschenk zu bekommen wenn man schon man ALT wird, nicht wahr?! Ich habe also 3 gute Gründe um zu gewinnen:

1. Mein System würde sich über eine Aufwertung freuen (nagut und ich mich auch)
2. 30. Geburtstag steht an 
3. Das ich auch mal sagen kann: Seht her ich habe gewonnen!


Mein Computer:

CPU: Intel i5 3570k
Ram: 8 GB Ballistix 1600 
Mainboard: Asrock Z77 Extreme4
Netzteil: OCZ X-STREAM-PRO 600W
Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce GTX 770
SSD: 480 GB SanDisks Plus 
Kühler: Arctic Cooler 
Gehäuse: Bitfenix Shinobi
Monitor: BenQ GL2450

Wunsch Komponente:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk (5 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10 600 Watt CM (5 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 84 Punkte von 85 (1 Punkte übrig)

Die Wunschkomponenten sind einfach begründet.  Das B450 Tomahawk hat durchweg sehr gute Bewertungen bei der Online Community. Be Quiet 600 Watt ist bewährt und würde für dieses System vollkommen ausreichen.
Das Dark Base Pro 900 bietet genug Platzt, selbst wenn man noch mit WaKü oder einigen lüftern nachrüsten möchte. Den Monitor iiyama habe ich selber auch oft im Auge. Er bietet eigentlich alles was mal zum aktuellen gaming braucht WQHD 144hz. Und da ich denke das die RTX 2080 Ti ein absoluter overkill ist habe ich mich für die 2080 entschieden. Genug Leistung für wohl nochmal 4-6 Jahre 

Ich würde mir nach Gewinn sofort eine Ryzen 2700x CPU holen und ein paar ordentliche 16gb 3200 Speicher um dann Black Ops 4 in Full Details WQHD zu Spielen und euch selbstverständlich auch nette Geburtstagsfotos von der Session schicken! Außerdem hätte ich meinen alten Computer verschenkt an jemanden der einen noch viel schlechteren hat.
Viel Glück an alle!


----------



## oli07 (15. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebe PCGHler,

vielen Dank (mal wieder) für diese tolle Idee. Da mache ich gerne (mal wieder) mit.

Meine Zusammenstellung ist wie folgt:

Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 79 Punkte von 85 (6 Punkte übrig)

Dazu würde ich mir dann noch besorgen:
Intel Core i5 8600K
be quiet! Shadow Rock Slim
Corsair Vengeance LPX 16 GB DDR4-3000
Oder ggf. meinen alten RAM weiter nutzen, wie auch die SSD und die Lüfter.


Mein aktueller Rechner sieht so aus:

MSI Z68A-G43
INTEL i5 2500K
NVIDIA GTX 660 Ti
SAMSUNG SSD 840
Sharkoon WPM 600 Watt
16GB
Gehäuse von Antec
Weitere Details und Lüfter etc. weiß ich schon gar nicht mehr, da ich die Komponenten teilweise schon länger verwende und punktuell dann selber aufrüste und zusammenbastel.

Mein Rechner ist kein Renner, das weiß ich.
Aber mir gefällt die Entwicklung nicht, dass Spiele unfertig veröffentlicht werden und erst nach 1-2 Jahren mit den ganzen DLCs dann vervollständigt werden.
Daher spiele ich seit geraumer Zeit Spiele, die bereits 3, 4 jahre alt sind (aber auch dank meines riesigen pile of shame).
Und ich hab dauch damit genug Spaß und das geht mit meinem Rechner noch.
Außerdem konnte ich mich damit dem Aufrüstwahn entziehen und auch noch viel Geld einsparen.
Aber klar, zum Aufrüsten ist nun wirklich mal Zeit.
Da kommt mir eure Aktion wie gerufen.

Beim Monitor habe ich bewusst den kleinsten ausgewählt denn von meinem LG 34 Zoll mit 21:9 Format werde ich mich nicht trennen. Einmal 21:9, immer 21:9!
Ich hätte mich übrigens auch mit der GTX 1070 begnügt, die würde mir einige Jahre ausreichen, aber ich hatte halt noch Punkte über ... 

So, nochmals vielen Dank für diese Aktion und allen viel Glück!

LG
Thom


----------



## FabianKamp (15. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo an alle vom Team,
erstmal wieder eine Top Aktion von euch! 
Ich würde mich sehr über die Teile freuen, da ich einerseits eigentlich nie so auf die Optik meines Rechner Wert gelegt habe und er andererseits somit zwar funktioniert, aber das auch nur noch an der Grenze. Mit den neuen Teilen könnte ich nicht nur meine LED-Beleuchtung bestens ergänzen, sondern müsste mir auch keine Gedanken mehr über aktuelle Spiele machen. Zudem wollte ich seit langem endlich mal auf die neue Plattform von Intel wechseln, mit richtigen OC Möglichkeiten, da ich leider so schlau war, mir einen I7-4790K mit einem H97-Board von MSI zu kaufen..
Auch war leider der Kauf des 60€ teuren Zalman Z9 Gehäuse nicht die Beste Entscheidung, da die installierten Lüfter sehr Laut sind und sich auch nicht alle ausbauen ließen. Naja einmal drin, alles hi... Achne aufjedenfall war alles ausbauen und neues Gehäuse kaufen keine Option mehr 
Zudem würde der Gewinn der neuen Teile sogar meine Freunde positive bereichern, da sie meine alten Teile bekommen würden! Leider sind Sie von der Leistung aktuell echt schlecht dran... Arme Studenten halt 

Mein System:
Intel I7-4790K
GTX 1070 Palit SuperJetStream
MSI H97 Gaming 3
HyperX 16gb DDR3 Ram
1TB HDD WD
250gb HDD WD
M.2 250gb SSD Samsung EVO
Thermalright Macho
Sharkoon 600W 80Plus Bronze

Meine Wunsch-Komponenten:
Intel-Mainboard: MSI X299 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (17 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10 600 Watt CM (5 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)

Die restlichen Komponenten würde ich mir dann noch kaufen. 
Echt vielen Dank nochmal für die Aktion und jetzt heißt es Daumen drücken!!


----------



## Nono15 (15. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo zusammen,
ich mache mit um mein F@H-Faltsystem von Grund auf zu erneuern und zu erweitern, welches derzeit aus folgenden Kopmponenten besteht:
AsRock 970 Extreme 3 (AM3+) / AMD  FX-8370e (4Module/8Cores) / 2x8GB DDR3-2133@1866 AMD-RAM / Zotac GTX 1070 mini & Zotac GTX 1060 6GB AMP! / Fractal Design R4 / Samsung 860 EVO SSD 250GB / beQuiet Dark Power pro 11 650W / ASUS PCE-AC68 Wlan-Karte PCIe x1

Der Rechner wurde von mir, wie schon erwähnt, zum Falten für F@H aufgebaut und wird derzeit mit Linux Mint betrieben.

Da ich zukünftig nebenbei etwas Streamen und weiterhin parallel für F@H falten möchte, will ich mir einen separaten Streaming-Falt-PC aufbauen, an den mein Gaming-PC angeschlossen wird. 

Die Wunsch-Konfiguration sähe dann folgendermaßen aus:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce GTX 1070 Ti Gaming 8G (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 61 Punkte von 85 (24 Punkte übrig)

In dem Fall würde ich natürlich folgende Komponenten selbst dazukaufen da der Speicher und Prozessor nicht kompatibel ist:
CPU (Ryzen 7 2700 oder 2700x), Corsair H115i pro RGB Kühlung, 16GB Arbeitsspeicher, M.2-Ultra SSD, ASUS Wlan-Karte AC88, Video-Capture-Karte, Betriebssystem. Eine weitere MSI GTX 1070TI befindet sich in meinem Besitz und würde extra zum Falten mit eingebaut werden.

Der bisherige Falt-PC wird, im Falle eines Gewinnes, in Einzelkomponenten oder komplett an FoPaSa (Folding-Partnerschaft) innerhalb unserer Falt-Community gespendet werden (je nach Bedarf)


----------



## 141bkaefjan (15. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Sehr geehrte PCGH Mitarbeiter,
Ich Jan Adolf Käferböck bin ein großer Fan von eurer Redaktion. Mir gefallen eure Artkel sehr.
In meinem Aktuellen Systhem habe ich einen ryzen 2 2200g 8 gb ddr4 Ram ein 600w netzteil von be quiet, ein msi b350 PC MATE den AMD Ryzen Boxed Kühler und ein Sharkoongehäuse. 
Meine Traumkonfiguration wäre diese:
Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mit lieben Grüßen,
Jan Adolf Käferböck
Ps: Das Zetzteil habe ich von einem Freund von mir bekommen ist ca. 1 Jahr alt. Er ist nähmlich auf ein 1000w Netzteil umgestiegen.


----------



## IButaneI (15. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH Team,

ich würde mir folgende Komponenten gern von Euch sponsoren lassen  :

AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk (5 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (12 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 601 Window Silver (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)


Ich bin gerade dabei meinen Rechner zu erneuern…

-	Lancool Dragonlord K62 (aus Vorgänger übernommen)
mit
-	be quiet! Universal Dämmmatten für Big-Tower (BGZ14)
-	Enermax Pro 82+ 525W (aus Vorgänger übernommen)
-	Gigabyte Z390 AORUS MASTER S1151v2/DDR4/ATX
-	16GB (2x 8192MB) G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DDR4-3200 DIMM CL16-18-18-38 Dual Kit
-	MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G
-	Prolimatech Megahalems Rev. B (aus Vorgänger übernommen)
-	2x 120x120x25mm be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM 1450 U/min 16.4 dB(A) schwarz
-	XILENCE 120mm Lüfter (blau beleuchtet, aus Vorgänger übernommen)
-	250GB Samsung 970 Evo M.2 2280 NVMe PCIe 3.0 x4 32Gb/s 3D-NAND TLC (MZ-V7E250BW)
-	120GB Corsair Force GT Series 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s MLC synchron (CSSD-F120GBGT-BK)
-	1000GB WD Caviar Black 1001FALS-00J7B1 32MB 3.5" SATA
-	1000GB Hitachi HDT721010SLA360 16MB 7200 U/min SATA
-	LG Electronics BH16NS55 Blu-ray Combo SATA intern schwarz Retail
-	AeroCool CoolTouch-R 4-Kanal 5.25"

…ist aktuell verbaut, es fehlt der noch zu kaufende I7-9700K Prozessor von INTEL.

Dazu besitze ich:

-	ASUS VW266H
-	Logitech MX518
-	Logitech G11
-	Logitech G533
-	Logitech MX800
-	Logitech G27
-	Logitech X-530
-	MadCatz CYBORG
-	3DConnexion SpaceNavigator

sowie einen selbstgebauten Rennsimulator aus Holz mit Saab 9³ AERO Cabrio Beifahrersitz.



Aus den von Euch gesponserten Komponenten wandern in/an diesen Gaming-PC/Rennsim:

-	1000GB Hitachi HDT721010SLA360 16MB 7200 U/min SATA
-	iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1
-	MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC

Entfernt werden dafür:

-	Enermax Pro 82+ 525W
-	MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G
-	120GB Corsair Force GT Series 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s MLC synchron (CSSD-F120GBGT-BK)
-	1000GB Hitachi HDT721010SLA360 16MB 7200 U/min SATA
-	ASUS VW266H

Aus den nun verfügbaren Komponenten entsteht ein Arbeits-/Hochschulrechner:

-	be quiet! Silent Base 601 Window Silver
-	MSI B450 Tomahawk
-	Enermax Pro 82+
-	MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G
-	120GB Corsair Force GT Series 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s MLC synchron (CSSD-F120GBGT-BK)
-	1000GB Hitachi HDT721010SLA360 16MB 7200 U/min SATA
-	ASUS VW266H
-	3DConnexion SpaceNavigator

würden mit:

-	Ryzen 3 2200G CPU 
-	8GB Corsair Vengeance LPX schwarz DDR4-3000 DIMM CL16 Single 

ergänzt werden. Eingabegeräte habe ich noch .

Ich würde mich freuen, endlich Studium (Fahrzeugtechnik) und Simulator/Gaming-PC trennen zu können!

Alles Gute Euch!
IButaneI


----------



## Toomkee (15. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGHler und Redaktion!

*Geile Aktion, nun versuch ich auch mal mein Glück als armer Student, denn mein kompakter mATX-FPS-Prügler hätte gerne eine neue Grafikkarte.*

Mein System im Detail:
PCGH-Album zu meinem Taschenrechner

Ja, eine GTX 980ti, die auf 1070-Nivea schmiert, ist doch noch ok. Mag sein, ich spiele jedoch auf 2560x1440, da ich einen DELL UP2516D zum arbeiten nutze, der an meiner Workstation läuft.
Zum Spielen ist der nicht optimal, stellt aber ein für mich atemberaubendes Bild dar, zum arbeiten ist der allemal ausreichend und ein EIZO Monitor war mir zu teuer. Daher wäre der iiyama Monitor eine passende Alternative.
Die nötige Grafikkarte habe ich dazu gepackt, und wenn sich jemand nun fragt, "warum willst du mit DER alten CPU noch spielen?", dem kann ich nur sagen: Weil er noch mega gut rennt, vor allem auf hohen Auflösungen ist ja die GPU der Flaschenhals.
Somit ist der Bildschirm mit der Auflösung und die GPU eine gute Kombination für meinen Devil's Canyon i7 4790K, der auch gut auf allen Kernen mit 4,5GHz läuft. 32 GB Ram sollten genügen.
Das System ist in einem meiner Favoriten aus mATX Gehäusen verbaut, dem Aerocool DS Cube in der Window Edition. Jedoch sieht man, dass sich da etwas getan hat, denn ich habe kein Fenster mehr.
Thermisch hat es sehr viel gebracht, dort das Fenster zu entfernen, so bekommt jede erdenkliche Grafikkarte genug Luft, auch die anfangs hitzige 980ti. Nun ist diese flüsterleise und boostet auch noch bis ins unermessliche, ohne weitere Eingriffe.
Ein weitere Grund, warum dies mein Favorit ist, wäre, dass ich so gut wie alle CPU Kühler jeglicher größe und alle erdenklichen Grafikkarten bis 350mm und fast unbegrenzter Breite verbauen kann, da das Gehäuse es vorsieht, das Mainboard waagerecht zu lagern.
Einfach mega. Das Mainboard würde ich noch für einen Freund dazu packen. Das würde zu seinem 2700X gut passen.

*Der PCGH-Rechner hat ergeben:
AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 82 Punkte von 85 (3 Punkte übrig)*

Das Upgrade wäre es auf jeden Fall wert, ich habe tatsächlich ein GPU Bottleneck in einigen Spielen feststellen dürfen (GTAV, Assetto Corsa C, Project Cars 2, Wreckfest, ...)


Glück auf!


----------



## Thrawn_ (15. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo!
Ich nehme zum ersten mal an diesem Gewinnspiel teil und hoffe, dass ich gewinne.
Ich könnte die Teile gut gebrauchen weil ich gerne mal upgraden würde um aktuelle spiele flüssig zu spielen 
Meine PC besteht momentan aus:
i5-2500k @5GHz
As-Rock Z77 Extreme 4m
be Quiet PURE POWER L8 500W
r9 380 2GB MSI Armor
2x 4GB Corsair Vengeance RAM
1x 4GB Ram (Weiß nicht welche Marke)
32GB m-SATA SSD (Über SATA Adapter) von Kingston
2x 256GB HDD WD BLUE
512GB HDD WD Black
Gehäuse ist ein Thermaltake Core V21
Monitor von Philips 1080p

Meine Wünsche:
Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ich werde mir anschließend noch 16GB DDR4-RAM (Corsair) sowie einen i5-8600k zulegen!

Würde mich über den Gewinn freuen!


----------



## mitsu55 (15. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Mein aktuelles System:
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define R6
Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro (hatte ich mir zusammen mit dem R5 vor etwa zwei Monaten gekauft ^^)
Netzteil: be quiet! 530 Watt
CPU: Ryzen 5 2600
CPU Kühler: Boxed
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1060 Gaming X
Monitor: Samsung C27F398F

Ich wünsche mir 

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10 600 Watt CM (5 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 84 Punkte von 85 (1 Punkte übrig)

VLG


----------



## mika007007 (15. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Was ich aktuell besitze:
Pentium G4560
AsRock H110-DVS R3.0
Xilence Performance A+ 430W
Sharkoon VG4s
8 GB Crucial Ram mit 2133mHz (läuft auf 2400mHz)
MSI R9 290X 8GB
1TB HDD
500GB Crucial MX300

Was ich Aufrüsten würde:
Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 601 Window Silver (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce GTX 1070 Ti Gaming 8G (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 60 Punkte von 85 (25 Punkte übrig)

Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 601 Window Silver (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce GTX 1070 Ti Gaming 8G (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 60 Punkte von 85 (25 Punkte übrig)

Warum?
Netzteil: So habe ich für die Nächsten Jahre und ggf. später folgenden Upgrads genug Power
Gehäuse: Nicht zu Groß, nicht zu Klein, gut verarbeitet und gut anzuschauen 
Monitor: 27 Zoll da ich nicht von nem 26,5 Zoll TV „runtergehen“ möchte und auf 144hz verzichten kann (aktuell 60hz)
Grafikkarte: Reicht doch für alle Spiele in WQHD (gerade für CSGO)...warum mehr Power, die dann auch mehr Strim zieht und mehr abwärme produziert?
Mainboard:
Kann auf nen paar FPS im vergleich zu Intel verzichten...Ryzens sind nen bischen billiger und (korrigiert mich wenn nicht) auch noch ältere 1xxx Modelle unterstützt werden.

Geplant ist dann ein Upgrade der CPU auf einen Ryzen und ggf. auf 16GB Ram, je nach dem, mal gucken wie es nach Weinachten aussieht.

Bild Folgt...ist gerade nicht möglich!!!


----------



## zottn (15. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Mein aktuelles System:
Gehäuse: Xigmatek Asgard
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-H170-HD3
Netzteil: corsair 350Watt

CPU: Intel i5 6500
CPU Kühler: beqiuet dark rock advance c1 
Grafikkarte: AMD HD 7870 
Monitor: Viewsonic 24Zoll

Ich wünsche mir 

Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10 600 Watt CM (5 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce GTX 1070 Ti Gaming 8G (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 56 Punkte von 85 (29 Punkte übrig)


----------



## exergon (15. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Ich steh total auf pimpen und ich habe da auch schon eine Idee... 

Ich wünsche mir:
MSI GeForce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)
Iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM 3x140mm (3 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)


Aufgerüstet werden soll folgendes Setup:
Prozessor: i7-8700K
Mainboard: ASUS ROG Z370-F
Grafik: ASUS ROG GeForce GTX 1070 Ti
RAM: 4x8 GB G.Skill Aegis DDR4-3000
SSD: 250GB M.2 Samsung 970 EVO
SSD: 500GB SATA Samsung 750 EVO
HDD: 2TB HDD Toshiba P300
Kühler: Cooler Master (Modell unbekannt)
Netzteil: Cooler Master G750M 80+ 750W
Gehäuse: PHANTEKS Eclipse P400S TG
Monitor: Samsung S27E330

Ich würde mich natürlich riesig über den Gewinn freuen und wünsche allen Teilnehmern hier viel Glück!

Grüße
Markus


----------



## TIMSoR (15. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

zunächst mal: Coole Aktion von euch, macht weiter so!

Meinen PC habe ich mir vor etwa zwei Jahren angeschafft:

Intel Core i7-6700k @ 4,6GHz
Corsair Hydro Series H100i v2
ASRock Fatal1ty Z170 Gaming K4 ATX Mainboard
16GB (2x 8192MB) Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4-2400 DIMM
500 Watt be quiet! Straight Power
MSI GeForce GTX 1070 GAMING X 8G
Creative Sound Blaster Z
PHANTEKS Eclipse P400S
Acer Predator XB241Hbmipr 61 cm (24 Zoll) Monitor

128GB Samsung SM951-NVMe M.2 2280        (für Windows)
2TB 2,5" SSHD          (als Datengrab)
1050GB Crucial MX300 2.5"          (für die wichtigsten Spiele)

Der PC wurde sich natürlich nicht einfach so auf einmal gekauft - als armer Student ist das ja auch nicht so leicht. 
Ich habe mir zuerst alles gekauft, was essentiell wichtig dafür was, sodass der Rechner läuft, und ihr dann nach und nach immer weiter geupgradet.
So kam zum Beispiel die SSD erst nach einem halben Jahr dazu und die gesleevten Kabel ein weiteres halbes Jahr später (immer zu Weihnachten und zum Geburtstag  ).
Mein PC ist also immer im Wandel.
So war ich die letzten Tage tatsächlich kurz davor mein Surface, welches ich für das Studium verwende, zu verkaufen, um mir in ein paar Tagen direkt eine RTX 2070 zu bestellen.
Eure Aktion hat mich davon jedoch erstmal abgebracht. 

Hier meine ausgewählten Komponenten:

Intel-Mainboard: MSI B360 Gaming Plus (5 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10 600 Watt CM (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)

Die Lüfter wären meine sogar meine nächste Baustelle, da ich momentan ein BeQuiet! Lüfter und sonst nur die Standard-Lüfter von Corsair und Phanteks eingebaut habe.
Das bessere Netzteil wäre wohl nötig um den erhöhten Strombedarf der Grafikkarte, die auch ein nettes Upgrade zu meiner aktuellen 1070 darstellt.
Und bekanntlich geht ja nichts über einen guten Zweitbildschirm. 

Ich wünsche den Gewinnern viel Spaß mit den Gewinnen 

LG


----------



## TIMSoR (15. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Ich glaube du musst aus allen Kategorien eine Komponente nehmen.
Sonst ist deine Anmeldung nicht gültig
LG


----------



## Der-Simon (15. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

das wären meine Wunsch-Komponenten:

Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 84 Punkte von 85 (1 Punkte übrig)


Ich wollte seit längerem, v.a. meine Grafikkarte tauschen:

CPU: i5 6500
Mainboard: MSI B150 PC Mate
CPU-Kühler: Arctic Freezer 7 pro
Arbeitsspeicher: 8GB Corsair Vengeance LPX
Gehäuse: Sharkoon Rex8 Value
Netzteil: Be Quiet System Power 7 600W
Monitor: Samsung C24FG70FQU
Grafikkarte: Sapphire R9 380 Nitro


Wenn ich die Komponenten gewinne, würde ich nachrüsten:

CPU: i7 8700K
RAM: evtl. +8GB

Liebe Grüße,
Der-Simon


----------



## BloodWorksHD (15. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo,
Ich mache hier mit, da mein derzeitiges Setup leider nur noch für die niedrigsten Einstellungen der aktuellen Spiele reicht ... so langsam muss was neues her  
Leider hatte ich beim Bau des PCs noch nicht sehr viel Ahnung, weshalb es nicht gerade die Beste Konstellation ist :/
Falls ich gewinnen würde, werde ich mir einen Ryzen Prozessor besorgen (+Kühler)  

Mein Aktueller PC:

Gehäuse : Deep Cool
GPU : Asus Strix GTX 950
Mainboard : Asus HM81P
CPU : Intel i7 4790k
CPU-Lüfter : Alpenföhn Ben Nevis
RAM : 16GB Kingston 1600mhz
Netzteil : BeQuiet System Power 7 400W
SSD : 120GB Samsung
HDD : 1TB WD

Monitor : Eizo FS2434 (2 mal)



Wunsch : 
AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (12 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 82 Punkte von 85 (3 Punkte übrig)


Viel Glück an alle!

MFG
BloodWorksHD


----------



## Shibbygeta (15. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Schönen Guten ...... Tag/Abend  liebe pcgh Redaktion

Vielen Dank schonmal an euch das ihr wieder so ein Tolles gewinnspiel macht .... Ich Würde mich sehr Freuen und Glücklich schätzen wenn ich die komponenten gewinne 
da ich meinen pc eh aufrüsten muss leider aber nicht das geld für alle teile aufeinmal habe und mir nur die Möglichkeit bleibt jeden monat ein teil davon zu kaufen .....

mein Pc ist und war ein treuer begleiter nach so vielen jahren läuft er immer noch sehr gut und denke mir das er auch langsam aber sicher in rente gehen darf nach 6 tollen jahren 
leider kann er nicht mehr so mithalten was echt schade ist da ich ihn echt gern habe ....
Mein Aktueller Pc ....
       Prozessor
Intel Core i5 3570K      Cpu Lüfter Alpenföhn ben nevis
      Mainboard
Asrock h77 pro4/mvp
      Arbeitsspeicher
Corsair Vengeance ddr3 16gb
      Grafikkarte
MSI Gtx 1050ti 
      soundkarte
Creative Sound Blaster Z
      Netzteil
Corsair cs650m 650w 80 Plus Gold
      Festplatte/n
Samsung evo 840 120gb   ------   Seagate Constellation es.3 1tb
      Gehäuse
Zalman Z11 Plus
       Lüfter
3x140 von zalman  2x80 von zalman 2x140 von Enermax 


Meine Wahl sie so aus .......

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)


Ich kaufe .....

     Prozessor 
AMD Ryzen 5 2600 6x 3.40GHz So.AM4 BOX        --------   AlphaCool Eisbaer LT 240 CPU Komplett-Wasserkühlung
     Arbeitsspeicher
16GB G.Skill Trident Z RGB DDR4-3200 DIMM CL16 Dual Kit
     SSD
250GB Samsung 970 Evo M.2 2280
    Gehäuse
Sharkoon TG5 RGB


                                                   ...........Ich Wünsche allen teilnehmer viel Glück und freude an den komponenten........


----------



## Opus_Dei (15. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

es ist wieder so weit, Pimp my PC! Immerhin hat meine Mühle schon 3 Jahre auf dem Buckel, was in GPU-Jahren mindestens, also naja, so weit kann ich nicht zählen... auf jeden Fall alt! Ich denke, wir kennen alle das niederschmetternde Gefühl, wenn deine Karte das erste Mal unter den empfohlenen Systemanforderungen gelistet wird (und ich rede bewusst nicht von den Mindestanforderungen, da ruft ansonsten direkt die Brücke). Vor 3 Jahren hatte ich außerdem auch noch nicht geahnt, dass mir ein 4-Kerner meine FPS beschränken kann und ich so AC Origins trotz NIEDRIGEN Details auf 50 FPS spielen muss... Es wird also Zeit zum Aufrüsten!

Altes System:
Gehäuse: Phanteks Enthoo Luxe
Mainboard: ASRock Fatal1ty Z170 Gaming K4
CPU: Intel i5-6600K
GPU: VTX3D Radeon R9 390X
CPU und GPU sind unter Wasser: Watercool Heatkiller 4 + EK-FC R9-290X SE - Acetal+Nickel / Radiatoren: Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 420mm + 140mm
RAM: 16GB G.Skill RipJaws V rot DDR4-2800
Netzteil: STRAIGHT POWER 10 | 600W CM
Monitor: AOC G2460PF mit Pixelfehler!

Ausgewählte Produkte:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 78 Punkte von 85 (7 Punkte übrig)

Hinzu kommt ein Ryzen 7 2700X.

Abgesehen von  der alten Hardware bin ich mit dem akutellen Aufbau meiner Wasserkühlung in Sachen Temperatur und Geräuschkulisse nicht zufrieden. Hier kommt mir das neue Gehäuse entgegen, welches mehr Modularität verspricht. Laut be quiet könnte der 420er Radiator dank seiner schmalen 30mm sogar in der Front verbaut werden und das mit gleichzeitiger Verwendung der Laufwerksschächte. Das müsste man airflow mäßig erst einmal begutachten und natürlich nur so wenig Schächte wie nötig einbauen. Zur Not kann der 420er auch wieder im Deckel unterkommen, dann kann das Mainboard-Tray nach unten geschoben oder gar gedreht werden, so dass der CPU-Lüfter, je nach Ausrichtung, nicht direkt in den Radiator bläst bzw. Radiatorfläche verdeckt.
Meine Wasserkühlung würde ich teils behalten und auf die 2080 beschränken, damit diese auch unter Last und nach OC-Scanner lautlos arbeitet. Der Ryzen 7 2700X profitiert dank Lot und wohl aufgrund seiner Architektur eher weniger von einer WaKü und sollte mit dem Dark Rock Pro 4 gut bedient sein. Zusammen mit dem guten Gehäuse sollte es also sehr leise und kühl werden.
Der Monitor wäre so gesehen kein Upgrade, aber dieser eine von 2.073.600 Pixeln macht mich wahnsinnig. Einmal gesehen muss man ihn immer wieder anstarren und er ist gefühlt viermal so groß wie der Rest. Da hilft auch ein "Der fällt doch gar nicht auf" meiner Frau wenig. Da wir momentan ihren Schreibtisch einrichten, würde sie meinen alten Monitor bekommen und kann sich dann über das wohl geschmeidigste 144Hz hin und her wiegen von Blumen auf einer Wiese vor einem südenglischen Cottage in einer lauen Sommernachtsbrise freuen, während der gutaussehende Jüngling auf seinem unabhängigem Hengst aus dem Vollmond herangaloppiert und sich das getrennte Liebespaar endlich vereinen kann... oder so a Gschmarri halt... und über CPU mit Mainboard darf sich der fitte Großvater freuen, der momentan auf meinem ganz alten und nicht mehr ganz so fitten FX-4100 seine Excel Tabellen kalkuliert.

Danke für die coole Aktion und allen viel Glück!


----------



## FantasieKeks17 (15. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team,
normalerweise gewinne ich bei Hardware-Gewinnspielen nie, aber versuchen kostet ja bekanntlich nichts. Ich lese übrigens auch die Print-Ausgabe der PcGH gerne, dadurch bin ich auch auf Pimp My PC aufmerksam geworden. 

Der jetztige PC:
Alle Komponenten sind in einem Define R6 verbaut. Mein i5-8600K sitzt auf einem ASRock Z370 Extreme4, gekühlt wird von einem Dark Rock Pro 4. Die Grafikkarte ist eine Zotac Amp! Extrem GTX  1070. Als Lüfter habe ich zwei Arctic Bionix F140 gekauft -leider Fehlkauf , da über 20% viel zu laut. Meine Samsung 860 Evo 500GB ist leider fast voll, als ich den PC baute, war ich der Meinung, ich bräuchte nicht mehr Speicherplatz. Als RAM besitze ich vier Mal 8GB Gskill Trident Z RGB. Das hat folgenden Grund: ursprünglich waren 16GB geplant. Allerdings ließ sich da die RGB-Beleuchtung nicht steuern. Vom Mainboard wurde es nicht erkannt (keine Sync möglich) und die G.skill-Software macht auch Probleme. Nach einiger Recherche habe ich dann herausgefunden, dass es eventuell funktionieren könnte, wenn ich alle RAM-Slots belege. Die Steuerung der Beleuchtung funktioniert immer noch nicht, ich sitze jetzt also auf dem auf Dauer nicht sonderlich schönen Standard-Regenbogen-Modus fest, noch dazu habe ich doppelt so viel Geld für RAM ausgegeben, als ich eigentlich wollte. Ich vermute aber, dass es mit MSI Mystic Light funktioniert. Das Netzteil ist ein Seasonic Focus 450W, bei einer RTX 2080 könnte das sicherlich auch ein Upgrade vertragen.  Meine Tastatur funktioniert nicht über USB 3.0, und da ich keinen USB-2.0-Anschluss an meinem Mainboard habe, muss ich sie immer über einen Adapter an einen internen Header anschließen- sehr unpraktisch beim Ein- und Ausbau von Komponenten oder generell, wenn ich das Gehäuse bewegen möchte, weil ich dann immer gleich mein ganzes Kabelmanagement auflösen muss. Das Msi-Mainboard hätte so einen Anschluss, ich müsste da also nicht gleich in mein Gehäuse fassen, wenn ich die Tastatur mal mitnehmen will. Mein aktueller Monitor hat nur 60Hz, 144Hz würde ich also gern mal ausprobieren, die Möglichkeit dazu hatte ich bisher noch nicht. 


Mein Traum-PC:
Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 83 Punkte von 85 (2 übrig)
Hier noch ein Bild von meinem PC:


----------



## Arazis (16. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Derzeitige Config :
AMD-Mainboard: Asus Prime A320M-E
CPU-Kühler:  AMD Boxedkühler
Gehäuse: Cooler Master Q300P
Monitor: 15`1280x1024
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: KFA2 GTX 1060 OC 6GB

Wunsch Config: 
AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 83 Punkte von 85 (2 Punkte übrig)

Viel Glück an alle Teinehmer


----------



## LongJohn23 (16. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team.
Als erstes Danke dafür, dass ihr die letzten Jahre eurer Lesern und Community-Mitglieder die Möglichkeit bietet ihren PC aufzurüsten.

Mein System:
MSI Z170A Pro Mainboard
Kingston Hyper X 2x8GB 2400 RAM
Gigabyte GTX 960 4GB Grafikkarte
Creative Sound Blaster Soundkarte
Intel I5 6600k @4,2GHz CPU
Samsung 850 Evo 500GB System SSD
Seagate Barracuda 7200rpm 1TB & 2TB
Sharkoon M25W Gehäuse
LG Flatron E2342 Full HD 60Hz Monitor
LG DVD Brenner
Alpenföhn Brocken ECO



Folgende Hardware habe ich mir ausgesucht. Vorab sei zu erwähnen, dass ich, sobald sich mir die finanziellen Mittel bieten und die CPU-Preise bei Intel wieder sinken, einen passenden Prozessor kaufen werde für das Z370 Mainboard. Ich hätte zwar auch kein Mainboard genommen, da ich aktuell noch zufrieden bin mit meinem Prozessor, aber so bietet sich ggf. für mich die Gelegenheit in Zukunft nur noch eine neue CPU kaufen zu müssen und das Mainboard schon zu besitzen.

Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)

Im folgenden noch das Bild meiner Hardware.


----------



## Deltasoul (16. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hi

Finde es immer super das Ihr es uns ermöglicht an so was mit 
zu machen und besonders gut finde ich, das man sogar selbst bestimmen 
kann was man für Hardware gewinnen kann. richtig gut

Mein jetziges System

I7 7700k
MSI Pro Carbon Z270 Mainboard
16 gB Corsair DDR4 3200 Mhz Ram
Gigabyte 1080 Windforce OC
Corsair HX1000i
Asus Soundkarte
Samsung 960 EVO 250 gB
2x Samsung 750 EVO 500 gB
Be Quiet Silentloop 280
Thermaltake P3 Gehäuse
Samsung S34E790C 34 Zoll Monitor Ultrawide
Lenovo Explorer VR Headset

Ich würde gerne umsteigen auf AMD, da ich mit der Firmenpolitik von Intel nicht wirklich was zu tun haben möchte.
von daher würde ich gerne diese Hardware nehmen. Ich würde auf Zen2 warten und dann das Mainboard verbauen.
3 140er Silentwings, da ich den 280er umrüssten will für einen 420er Radiator evtl kommt dann noch die Grafikkarte mit
in den Loop. Den Monitor würde ich halt für FPS Games verwenden und meinen 34er für langsamere Spiele.
Die 2080ti deshalb, da ich immer gerne alles auf maximalen Settings spielen möchte und meine 1080 da schon nicht mehr reicht 
bei einem ultrawide mit einer Auflösung von 3440x1440.


AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## KrankerToaster (16. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hey liebes PCGH-Team,

mit einem budget aus 2xGeburtstag, 2xWeihnachten und Zeitung austragen konnte ich mir vor 6 Jahren meinen ersten eigenen PC bauen. 
Inzwischen läuft er an Krücken, das neuste teil im PC ist eine GTX MSI1050 Ti da meine 770 vor 2 Monaten  sich verabschiedet hat. 

Im alten System sind:
AMD FX-4350
Asrock 990FX Extreme 3
Thermalright HR-02 Macho 120
8GB Corsair Venegance RAM
500 Watt Be Quiet Straight Power E9
MSI GTX 1050 Ti Gaming X 4G
Alles verbaut in einem: Thermaltake Commander MS-1

Momentan hoffe ich dass, das Alte hält bis ich mir etwas neues kaufen kann.
Wenn ihr mir unter die Arme greift wäre das neue System:
16GB G.Skill RipJaws V
EKL Alpenföhn Brocken ECO
Intel Core i5 8400 6x 2.80GHz
+
Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)


Ich wünsche allen viel Glück   PS. hätte ich damals nur gewusst was Kabelmanagement ist


----------



## noiz (16. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Einen schönen guten Morgen an die Redaktion.

Da mein System mit guten 8-10 Jahren schon etwas älter ist fällt mir die Auswahl jedes Jahr wieder schwer.
Derzeit hab ich ein:
CPU:  * AMD Phenom II x6 1055T*
RAM:  *16GB Corsair Vengeance*
Mainboard:  *GIGABYTE GA-990XA-UD3*
GraKa: * KFA2 Geforce gtx 1070 exoc sniper*
3 x SSD und 4TB HDD
Das ganze in einem super *Fractal Define R4 Arctic White* Gehäuse
Strom kommt von einem 650W *Bitfenix Whisper M* und wurde letztes Jahr, zusammen mit dem *Be-Quiet! Shadow Rock TF2*, ausgetauscht.

Mein 2. Rechner ist noch etwas älter:
AMD Athlon X2
ASUS M2N32 SLI Deluxe
NVIDIA Geforce 7950 GTX
4GB RAM


Da CPU Kühler und Netzteil bei mir schon Neu sind und meine Rechner mit BeQuiet Lüftern ausgestattet sind brauche ich in der Richtung nichts aktualisieren.
Neuer PC, neues Gehäuse. Ohne geht's natürlich nicht und da ich noch 13 Punkte übrig habe kommt das *Be Quiet Dark Base 700 (8Punkte)* mit auf die Liste

Mein 21:9 Monitor von LG ist grad mal erst 2-3 Jahre alt und läuft noch wunderbar trotzdem wäre ein Update zu einem *Liyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)* schon praktisch.
Da meine jetzige Graka in Monster Hunter World die Puste fehlt wähle ich dazu noch die *MSI RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)*
Beim Mainboard wird es schwieriger. Auf jedenfall wird es ein *MSI Gaming Pro Carbon* 9 oder 10 Punkte
Da ich eh CPU und RAM Neu kaufen muss schwanke ich zwischen Intel oder AMD. AMD kann man noch upgraden und bietet derzeit Kerne satt, Intel läuft sehr gut, kann dafür aber nicht ohne weiteres upgegradet werden.
Ich bin einfach offen für beide Systeme und lasse mich überraschen, sollte ich gepimpt werden. 

PS: ich komme nur auf 80/79 Punkte.


----------



## T_K (16. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Sehr geehrtes PCGH-Team,

erstmal ein herzliches Dankeschön für dieses wiederholt gute Gewinnspiel. Finde ich sehr sinnvoll, sodass man seinen PC auch wieder schnell auf den neuesten Stand bringen kann oder zumindestens in die richtige Richtung leiten kann, wie auch bei mir, da mein PC nun doch schon etwas in die Jahre gekommen ist. (Systemalter: 8 Jahre, größtes Bottleneck ist die CPU)

Mein derzeitiger PC-Stand:

CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition (oc 3,6GHz)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-770TA-UD3
Graka: MSI GeForce GTX 970 Gaming 4G (4GB)
RAM: 2x 4GB Crucial DDR3 1333/ 2x 2GB Crucial DDR3 1333
Festplatte: 1x Samsung HD753LJ 750 GB 1x WDC WD15EARS-00MVWB0 1,5 TB
Netzteil: LC-Power PC-Netzteil Super Silent, LC6550 550 Watt
Gehäuse: Coolermaster CM Storm Sniper "ATI/AMD Edition"
Monitor: BenQ G2220HD


Wunsch-PC:

CPU/Mainboard: AM4 Mainboard X470 mit Ryzen 7 2700x
RAM: 16 GB DDR4
Graka: GeForce GTX 1070 ti oder VEGA 56
Gehäuse: bequiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Orange
Netzteil: bequiet! Netzteil
Neuer Monitor, vorallem größer als 22" 

Somit kommt für mich diese Aktion sehr gelegen und ich sag mal 5 von 7 Aufrüstungspunkten wären hiermit erledigt.


Ausgewählte Komponenten:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 84 Punkte von 85 (1 Punkte übrig)


Ich würde die Komponenten selber einbauen, somit einfach zu schicken und ein Bild wird sehr schnell folgen.

Ich wünsche allen viel Glück und Danke an PCGH für diese Aktion.


Haut rein!


----------



## KingL3o_ (16. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Guten Tag,
Da ich zurzeit überlege, wie ich meinen Pc aufrüste, kam mir dieses Gewinnspiel wie gelegen! Mein Pc jetzt ist ein alter office pc, der leider nur noch dies hergiebt:

NVIDIA GeForce 9400GT
2x Intel Core2 Duo CPU E8500 
und 4GB Ram

Es grenzt schon an ein Wunder, dass man mit diesem PC noch was spielen kann, darum wären diese Komponenten mein Traum:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock Slim (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)

ich würde den Pc selbst zusammen bauen 

Mich würde es freuen, wenn ich gewinnen würde, aber wünsche auch viel Glück an alle anderen Teilnehmer!

Liebe Grüße!


----------



## HBT191 (16. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

guten morgen

Intel-Mainboard: MSI B360 Gaming Plus (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 601 Window Silver (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)


mein aktuelles system
i5 3570k oc 4,3
macho x2
msi z77a g43
2x8gb ddr3
msi gt1030 oc lp 2gb
bequiet pure power l8 cm 730w
samsung 850 evo 500gb
fractal define s
aoc 24 zoll monitor

das system kann ich selber zusammenbauen


----------



## MichaelG (16. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk (5 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10 600 Watt CM (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## RichardLancelot (16. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Mich hat's aus dem PCG-Forum herverschlagen...danke dass die Aktion auch dieses Jahr wieder läuft 

Mein Setup sieht aktuell so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



CPU: Intel Core i5-3570
CPU-Kühler: Scythe Zipang 2
Mainboard: MSI Z77A-G41
Graka: XFX Radeon HD7870 DD 2GB (nach Defekt reaktiviert)
RAM: 4x 2GB Kingston Value DDR3 1333
Festplatte: 1x Samsung 830 128GB 1x Seagate ST3500320AS 500GB
Netzteil: Enermax PRO82+ EPR425AWT
Gehäuse: Sharkoon Rebel9 Value
Monitor: HP w2159m 21,5"

Ich würde gern auf eine Umgebung mit Ryzen-CPU wechseln, denn die 4-Kern-CPU wird tatsächlich zunehmend zum Flaschenhals. Nachdem mir meine R9 380 kürzlich hochgegangen ist tut auch hier eigentlich der Neukauf Not und einhergehend damit werde ich mich wohl auch vom 420W-Netzteil trennen müssen.

Mein Wunschsetup wäre:
  AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 82 Punkte von 85 (3 Punkte übrig)


MfG


----------



## Zukluft (16. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo alle mit einnander,

ich hab das Gewinnspiel gesehen und hab mir gedacht machste doch mal mit 
mein alter PC den ich seit Jahren benutze ist naja... in die jahre gekommen.
Außerdem sitz dieser PC in meinem Regal eingebaut als kleine Besonderheit  
In ihm schlummert:

Intel Core i5 660 2x 3.33Ghz
MSI NVIDIA GeForce GTX 750ti
lenovo rev 1.0 melbourne mATX LGA 1156
12 GB Kingston DDR3 1333MHz
240GB Toshiba SSD
1TB 2.5Zoll HDD
Netzteil eins der FSP Group INC. mit 300 Watt
Monitor ist ein Asus FullHD Monitor
Wie schon gesagt als Gehäuse kommt mein Schrank zum einsatz!

Mein Gewinn Wunsch

AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk (5 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10 600 Watt CM (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 84 Punkte von 85 (1 Punkte übrig)

Was ich später dann noch dazu bauen würde wäre ein Prozessor falls ich Gewinnen sollte, das wäre dann vermutlich ein AMD Ryzen 7 2700x und entsprechend 16 GB DDR4 Ram Marke ist mir da nicht so wichtig hauptsache es tut.

Ich wünsche allen einen Schönen Tag und viel Erfolg beim Gewinnspiel!


----------



## rockero (16. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Auswahl:

Mainboard:   	MSI B360 Gaming Plus (5 Punkte)
Grafikkarte: 	MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)
Netzteil:          be quiet! Pure Power 10 600 Watt CM (5 Punkte)
Lüfterset:	       be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Monitor:	       iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)

Derzeitiges System (meins):
Mainboard:   	Gigabyte X299 Aorus Gaming 7 Pro
CPU:                  Intel Core i7-7820X
Ram:                   Corsair 32GB DDR4 
Grafikkarte:    Titan XP CE
Netzteil:           Corsair RM1000i
Monitor:           LG 38UC99-W

Derzeitiges System meiner Frau:

Nicht vorhanden und hier liegt der Punkt. Meine Frau hat das Gaming für sich entdeckt und kann sich allerdings kein System hierfür zulegen.
Damit meins nicht von ihr blockiert wird, würde ich mit der Grafikkarte mein System erweitern und meine mit den neuen Komponenten als Basis für ein System für meine Frau nutzen. Das wäre auch ein nettes Geschenk für ihren 30. in diesem Jahr.

Um das System zu vervollständigen, würde ich bspw. folgende Komponenten anschaffen wollen:

CPU:                  Intel Core i5 8600K
CPU-K:             bequiet Pure Rock Slim
RAM:                 G.Skill 16 GB DDR4 Kit


----------



## Super_Man (16. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo mein Rechner, den ich letztes Jahr aufgebaut habe könnte noch eine bessere Grafikkarte und einen Gamingmonitor vetragen.
Daher hier meine Auswahl:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock Slim (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein aktuelles System:
- CPU: 		                Ryzen 5 1600X
- Motherboard:	         MSI X370 Gaming Pro Carbon
- Grafikkarte:  		 Gainward GeForce GTX 1080 Phoenix GLH
- Arbeitsspeicher:  	 16GB (2x8GB G.Skill Flare X) DDR4-3200 CL14
- CPU-Kühler: 	         Noctua NH-D15 SE AM4 
- SDD1:		                Samsung 850 Evo M.2 500GB
- SDD2:		                Samsung 850 Evo Sata 500GB
- ODD: 		               TSSTcorp SH-S203D
- Sound:		               Creative X-FI 	Titanium PCI-E	
- Gehäuse: 		        be quiet! Silent Base 600 Schwarz/Orange
- Lüfter Top:		        Noctua NF-A14 PWM
- Lüfter Rear:		        Noctua NF-F12 PWM
- Lüfter back:		       Noctua NF-F12 PWM
- Lüfter front: 		2x Noctua NF-A14 PWM
- Netzteil: 		       SEASONIC Prime Titanium Modular 80+ 650W
- Monitor: 		       ASUS PB278QR & Philips 247E4

Danke für das schöne Gewinnspiel.


----------



## exzot (16. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Moin moin PCG Hardware Muddis,
seit 1,5 Monaten habe ich wieder die Liebe zur PC-Hardware gefunden, da mein 7 Jahre altes System nicht mehr Spielfähig ist. 
Ich hatte auch schon ein AM4 Mainboard (MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon) günstig gekauft, doch die neue Gen von Intel hat mich doch zum abwarten bewogen, da ich dem Intel Team treu bleiben will und mir bei einem günstigen Angebot ein Intel Core i7 8700k kaufen möchte. Das würde in meine Pimp my PC Konfiguration perfekt passen. Da ich mehr auf Preis-Leistung achte, habe ich mich nicht dazu entschlossen alle verfügbaren Punkte "rauszuschmeißen". Der größte Kampf war die Entscheidung ob eine AMD Grafikkarte ein Muss ist, da hier nur Freesync im Monitor verbaut ist. Um das auszugleichen, habe ich mich nur für WQHD, mit 75 Hz entschieden und damit bereits eine Vergrößerung (24->27 Zoll) und höhere Auflösung gegenüber meinem bisherigen System erzielt.  

Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10 600 Watt CM (5 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)
Gesamt: 82 Punkte von 85 (3 Punkte übrig)

Ich würde mich unendlich freuen, wenn ihr mir bei meinen Traum PC helfen könntet und ich meiner alten Krüke entfliehen könnte:

Intel-Mainboard: Gigabyte H77-DS3H
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10 430 Watt 
Monitor: Samsung SyncMaster S24B370
AMD-Grafikkarte: Radeon R9 200 Series 
Prozessor: Intel Core i5 3350P
Arbeitsspeicher: Corsair DDR3 4x2GB 1333MHz
SSD: Samsung 850 Evo SSD; Scan Disk 65 GB
HDD: Toshiba 2 TB 

Wie Ihr unschwer erkennen könnt, habe ich bisher keinen Wert auf Kabelmanagement und Optik gelegt. Das alles soll sich aber mit einem neuen Gehäuse ändern. Das durch euch ersparte Geld, könnte ich dann für neuen Arbeitsspeicher, der bereits erwähnten CPU und für eine ordentliche Kühlung zum übertakten aufwenden. Außerdem kann ich mir endlich eine mechanische Tastatur und RGB für mehr FPS leisten!!! Und der vorher nachher effekt wäre super herausgestellt.

Das ich mein Baby selbst austrage ist natürlich selbstsagend, schließlich muss ich mich auch endlich weiterentwickeln (s. unten) und wer brauch denn schon eine Leihmuddi...

Bussi Baba euer Falkhart


----------



## Deyras (16. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Als Leser der PCGH bin ich neulich wieder auf die Pimp my PC 2018 Aktion aufmerksam geworden. Da möchte ich mich diesmal mit meinem PC Gefährten doch auch wieder Bewerben.
Ich wünsche allen viel Glück und drücke die Daumen das die Hardware ordentlich eingebaut wird und lange ihren Dienst verrichtet.

Erstmal das Ausgesuchte Equipment:

Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (12 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX Vega 64 Air Boost 8G OC (27 Punkte)

Gesamt: 83 Punkte von 85 (2 Punkte übrig)

Der iiyama Monitor zusammen mit der Vega64 liefert bestimmt genug (und vor allem FreeSync kompatible) Leistung für Anthem nächstes Jahr 
Außerdem muss der Alte Rechenknecht, gerade was die Behausung angeht, endlich im Jahr 2018 ankommen.

Meine aktuellen Komponenten des Auswahlspektrums:

Intel-Mainboard: Asus ROG STRIX Z370-H Gaming
Netzteil: Be quiet Straight Power E8 CM 580W
Gehäuse: Chieftec Big Tower
Monitor: HP Omen 25
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: KFA² GeForce GTX 1060 OC

Sonstige Komponenten:

CPU: Intel Core i5-8600K
RAM: PNY Anarchy X 16GB Kit
SSD1: Samsung SSD 840 PRO 256GB
SSD2: ADATA Ultimate SU650 480GB
CPU Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 3
Lüfter Rückseite: Papst 120mm
Lüfter Front 2x: Revoltec 92mm




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schnabulator1337 (16. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Aktuelles System:
I5 3570k
Gigabyte GA Z77 DS3H
8GB DDr3 RAM (G.Skill Ripjaws 1600)
Fractal Design Define R4
Be Quiet Straight Power E9 580Watt
Meine GTX 770 hat vor einiger Zeit das zeitliche gesegnet....

Wunschsystem:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 82 Punkte von 85 (3 Punkte übrig)

Als CPU Würde ich dann wohl noch einen 2700X verbauen wollen und an seine Seite 16GB RAM stecken.
Mit meinem Gehäuse bin ich sonst eig noch zufrieden.. Als Monitor habe ich nur einen Office Monitor von Samsung (FHD, TN, 60Hz), da wollte ich meinen Augen auch schon länger mal etwas angenehmeres bieten  Befeuert dann von der RTX 2080, einfach damit ich wieder längere Zeit ruhe habe (Ja, ich weiß, die GTX 770 hat ihre beste Zeit seit Monaten/Jahren hinter sich )
Mein altes System würde in der Familie weiterhin Verwendung finden... Ich denke dann hätten wir zuhause alle was davon

Mfg
Schnabulator

PS: Leider kein aktuelles Bild vorhanden, ist aber in Bearbeitung


----------



## topser (16. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Ich will mir mein System am liebsten von Grund auf aufmöbeln. Dementsprechend ist meine Auswahl. Dazu werde ich dann noch RAM und eine CPU kaufen.
Am meisten freue ich mich irgendwie auf den Bildschirm, dann hab ich endlich nen zweiten Monitor. Der hier wird dann mein erster und mein alter der zweite.
Mein System:

AMD Bulldozer 6350X 
ASUS M5A78L-M/USB3
8 GB RAM DDR3
Eine SATA 1 TB Platte
Sapphire Radeon R9 280X
Thermaltake Hamburg 600W

Ausgewählte Teile:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10 600 Watt CM (5 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 79 Punkte von 85 (6 Punkte übrig)


----------



## freigeist (16. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH Redaktion,

es wird Zeit, mal wieder in die großen, weiten Welten der CompuGames zu reisen und dazu bedarf es einer kleinen Auffrischung meiner Hardware 
Da ich mich momentan auch wieder mit Hardware auseinandersetze, kommt solch -Aufrüstfest- gerade richtig 

mein "aktueller PC" beinhaltet derweil folgende Komponenten:

- MSI Z87 MPOWER MAX
- Intel Core i5 4690 ,gekühlt von einem BeQuiet Dark Rock Pro 3
- HyperX 8GB Dual-Channel DDR3 @ 933MHz
- Asus GeForce GTX 980
- DELL P2714H
- 238GB Crucial_CT256MX100SSD1 (SSD)
- 2794GB TOSHIBA DT01ACA300 SCSI Disk Device (SATA)
eingebettet ist alles in einem NZXT Gehäuse

meine Wunschkomponenten  wären:

  AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 601 Window Silver (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)

Als CPU würde ich momentan eine Ryzen 5 2600  oder/und auf die die neuen Ryzen 3000 Modelle warten.
Eine AiO Wasserkühlung würde ich gerne für die CPU verbauen, da mir diese, auch rein optisch, sehr gut gefallen.

Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Glück. 

Grüße,
Marcel


----------



## citygarden (16. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo zusammen,

  hiermit bewerbe ich mich (zum ersten mal)   zum Pimp my PC 2018, in der Hoffnung das ich (wie jeder andere User) eine Chance habe.  Und sollte ich nicht unter den Gewinnern sein werde ich es sportlich nehmen .  Obwohl ich mit meinem derzeitigen Gehäuse sehr zufrieden bin, habe ich mir erlaubt, eines ausgesucht.  Den Monitor habe ich letztes Jahr gekauft und der muss noch etwas halten.

Ich habe mir folgende Probanden ausgesucht :

Gehäuse :                                       be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange                          12 Pkt
Mainboard :                              MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC                                                                   10 Pkt.
Grafikkarte :              MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC                                                         40 Pkt.  
Netzteil :                          be quiet!  Straight Power 11   850W                                                                    8 Pkt.  

Gesamtpunktzahl :                                                                                                                                   *70 Pkt*

  Einen CPU-Lüfter habe ich nicht ausgewählt da ich denke dass mein derzeitiger event.  gross genug wäre für einen  *I*7-8700.

Ein* neuer Prozessor* soll auf jeden Fall verbaut werden.  Da ich kein Extrem-Spieler bin denke ich das ein *I 7 - 8700  *reicht.


Mein derzeitges System :  

Gehäuse                :                                                                                                              *Thermaltake Element G - Midi Tower                         - ATX /  VL10001W2Z   / mit Lüfter- &  Fanbeleuchtungssteuerung,  4 x USB  2,0  /  Kopfhörer- & Microanschluss

*Gehäuselüfter*            :                                                                                5 x   ( Thermaltake , Front 2 x 12er,  Seite  23er ,  Oben  20ere, und hinten 14er ),  Fans sind beleuchtet*

Mainboard                :*MSI   Z87   Sockel  1150*

Prozessor                :*                                                                                                 Intel  Core  i7  4790*

CPU – Lüfter                    :                                                                                           *Thermalright  HR – 02  Macho  Rev. B*

Speicher                          :                                                                                                     *16  GB – Kit  Crucial  Ballistix  Tactical                         -  Series  DDR 3 – 1600,  CL8*

Festplatte 1                         :                                                                                                     * 1  x  **A – DATA  SP 900   SSD,   256GB  /   6Gbis                                          (Betriebsystem)* 

Festplatte  2  :     *1    x    Samsung  750 EVO  SSD,    250GB     * *SATA – III**                                  (Programme & Utililitys)

*Festplatte  3*  :     1    x    Seagate Barracuda  250GB                          HDD,  7200 RPM   S-ATA II            ( Daten)

*Festplatte  4  :  1   x   *Seagate Maxtor DiamondMax 21 320GB, 8MB, IDE   (nicht angeschlossen)
*
DVD – Laufwerk*        :                                                                       1  x  Samsung SH – S223L 22X**  Lightscribe     S - ATA *
                                                                                                                                                   DVD* - * Laufwerk  : *    1   x* *  Samsung SH - S224DB                Lightscibe3    S - ATA

*Netzteil  :   *       Cougar 550Watt*
 
Tastatur*:                                                        Logitech K 800    Schnurlos                                       *

Maus*                :                                                             Logitech MX Master           Schnurlos* 

Monitor    *:                                                                                                             LG   27UD58-B  /        Ultra-HD 4k

*Betriebssystem* :                                                                          Windows 10 Pro  64*


Dieses System habe ich  im Sommer 2016 zusammen gebaut und die Software installiert.  Gehäuse,  1 DVD Laufwerk, 1 HDD wurden 2010 gekauft,   Mainboard, Grafikkarte,Speicher,CPU-Lüfter &  1  A-DATA SSD  wurden 2015 gekauft.    1 Samsung SSD &  1 Samsung DVD Laufwerk wurden 2017 gekauft. Die 4. Festplatte, HDD Eide, wurde 2007 gekauft und nur vorläufig eingebaut.
Monitor, Tastatur & Maus habe ich 2018 gekauft.  
Seitdem läuft es einigermassen rund und stabil. 

Warum ich meinen PC aufrüsten will? Nun, hauptsächlich wegen der Spiele die immer mehr Resourcenhungriger werden.  Da ich kein Zocker oder Ballerspieler bin sondern Simulations- und Strategiespiele bevorzuge, brauchen  auch diese immer bessere Prozessoren und Grafikkarten.   Aber auch für meine Daten ist ein schnellerer Prozessor von Vorteil. Was die verbaute HDD angeht, werde ich die in nächster Zeit durch eine SSD ersetzen. Auch die erspart Zeit beim Hochladen von Daten oder Bilder.
Den Speicher habe ich von vornherein immer größer gekauft als angegeben.  Natürlich nur soviel wie mein Geldbeutel und das System zuliessen.  
Ausgesucht habe ich mir meine Komponeten selber, ohne grosse Ahnung davon zu haben. Einfach nach Gefühl, lesen ,informieren, lesen und der PCGH   (kann auch in die Hose gehen    ).

So, jetzt weiss Gott und die Welt was ich für ein System habe.    

Ach ja, fast hätte ich es vergessen: die Bilder meines Systems:




ciao


----------



## __Thomas__ (16. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Mein pc  ist nicht der beste 

CPU.Ram,Grafikkarte ,Mainboard,Netzteil sind gebraucht


 CPU: i3 6300 3,8Ghz
 Ram:Team Group Elite Plus Series schwarz, DDR4-2400
Mainboard: gigabyte z170 wifi
 Grafikkarte: r9 280x sapphire vapor-x
Gehäuse: BitFenix Prodigy Mini-ITX Gehäuse - orange
SSd.: SSD M.2 Samsung 960 EVO 250GB NVMe M.2 SSD
Festplatten WD 1TB
Netzteil: 600W 

ist nicht das neuste  


Wunschsystem:

Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 580 Armor 8G OC (16 Punkte)

Gesamt: 64 Punkte von 85 (21 Punkte übrig)





Ich wünsche allen einen Schönen Tag und viel Erfolg beim Gewinnspiel!


----------



## Mirage_DU (16. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo, mein mittlerweile 4 Jahre altes System könnte etwas mehr Leistung bei der CPU und GPU verbrauchen.
Meine jeweils alten Teile (CPU, MB, RAM, GPU, Netzteil, Gehäuse) und der Monitor könnten dann zu meiner Freundin wandern,
damit sie auch wieder etwas besser dasteht. Ihr "aktueller" reicht gerade mal für ein wenig Age of Empires 3.
Als neuer Intel Prozessor würde bei mir dann ein i7-9700K oder ein i9-9900K Einzug halten (vermutlich eher der i7) und wieder einen Nocuta Kühler
bekommen. Köpfen wäre diesmal ja unnötig. Die Vega 64 würde ebenfalls wieder eine Kühlerumrüstung auf einen 
Morpheus erhalten.

Mein aktuelles System:
Mainboard: ASUS Z97-Pro
CPU: Intel i7-4790K (geköpft und mit Flüssigmetall neu verklebt)
CPU-Kühler: Noctua NH-U14S
Arbeitsspeicher: 2x 8 GB Corsair Vengeance DDR3 2133 MHz CL9
GPU: Powercoler Radeon 290X
GPU Kühler: Raijintek Morpheus
Netzteil: Corsair RM550
Monitor: BenQ XL2730Z
Laufwerk 1: OCZ Vertex 3 240 GB
Laufwerk 2: Samsung 850 Evo 1000 GB
Laufwerk 3: Seagate ST1000VM002
DVD-Laufwerk: SAMSUNG SH-S224DB/BEBE


Ausgewählte Teile:
Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (12 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX Vega 64 Air Boost 8G OC (27 Punkte)

Gesamt: 83 Punkte von 85 (2 Punkte übrig)


----------



## eumel1978 (16. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo Team von PCGH , 

da habt Ihr euch ja eine Heidenarbeit aufgehalst ...
dann Versuch ich auch mal mein nicht Glück 

mein ausgewähltes Wunschsystem wäre : 

Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 81 Punkte von 85 (4 Punkte übrig)


Mein aktuelles System wäre : 

Gigabyte GA Z77 DS3H
Intel i5 3550
8 GB RAM A-Data PC 1600
Be Quiet Straight Power 450 W 80+
SSD Samsung Evo 250 GB
BitFenix Midi-Tower Black 
Monitor Samsung SyncMaster P2450 
Erstellt 2012


----------



## Broyl (16. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH Redaktion,

ein wunderbares Gewinnspiel, welches jedes Jahr durch euch ins Leben gerufen wird, und ein großes Dankeschön an msi, be quiet und iiyama für die bereitgestellte Hardware. Wie die anderen PC Enthusiasten hier, möchte ich euch hiermit meinen in die Jahre gekommenen Rechner vorstellen. Bis ins Jahr 2012 habe ich diesen stets auf dem neuesten Stand der Technik gehalten und wunderbare Stunden in den verschiedensten Spielwelten erleben dürfen.  Dann kam das Real Life dazwischen und hat bis zum Sommer '18 meine ganze Aufmerksamkeit gefordert. Nun würde ich gerne wieder in die ein oder andere Spielwelt eintauchen und die Neuerungen der Grafiktechnik, die ich in den letzten Jahren verpasst habe, in vollen Zügen erleben wollen. Leider kann das mein aktueller PC nicht umsetzen und daher wäre ein PC Pimp durch euch sehr hilfreich und würde mich sehr freuen.


Meine aktuelle PC Konfiguration:

Maindoard: Asus P8Z68-V Pro/Gen3
CPU: Intel Core i7-2600K, 3,4GHz
CPU Kühler: Alpenföhn K2 CPU-Kühler 120/140mm
GPU: ZOTAC GeForce GTX 580 AMP2 3072MB
Arbeitsspeicher: Kingston KHX1600C9D3B1K2/8GX Arbeitsspeicher 8GB (1600 MHz, CL9) DDR3-RAM 
Netzteil: Enermax Modu87+ 80Plus Gold Power Supply 800 Watt
Festplatte 1: Kingston SH100S3 HyperX 240GB SSD
Festplatte 2: Seagate Barracuda ST31000524AS 1TB
Laufwerk: LG BH10LS38.AUAU10B Blu-ray 8x Brenner schwarz
Gehäuse: Lian Li PC-90B Midi-Tower
Monitor: Dell UltraSharp U2412M 61 cm (24 Zoll) widescreen TFT Monitor


PC - Wunschkonfiguration:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX Vega 64 Air Boost 8G OC (27 Punkte)

Gesamt: 78 Punkte von 85 (7 Punkte übrig)


Um das PC-Upgrade perfekt zu machen, würde ich zusätzlich einen Ryzen 7 2700X  und 16GB G.Skill Flare X DDR4-3200 Arbeitsspeicher verbauen.

Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Erfolg und verbleibe mit Grüßen
Euer Broyl


----------



## MajorMuskel (16. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebes PCGH-Team, 

an dieser Stelle danke für diese Möglichkeit und Glückwunsch an die 4 Gewinner, wer auch immer es dann sein mag. Auch ein Dankeschön an unseren Hardware-Jesus für das Video durch das ich auf die Aktion gestoßen bin.
Verfolge euren Channel jetzt eher neuerdings, habe vorher nur durch euer Magazin von euch gewusst. Viele unterhaltsame und lehrreiche Videos haben für tieferes Verständnis beim Thema PC gesorgt. Auch Eure Kaufberatungs-Reihe ist sehr informativ, vor allem wenn mal wieder über die haarkleinen Unterschiede bei den neusten Mainboards aufgeklärt wird.

Aktuelles System:
MB: H97 AsRock pro4 Board (1150)
GPU: 770 GTX 2GB Jetstream von Palit
CPU: Intel Xeon e3-1230 v3
Netzteil: Straight Power 9 500W
SSD: 128GB San Disk
HDD: 1 TB von WD 
RAM: 8GB (Crucial Ballistix Sport 1600MHz CL9)
Gehäuse: BitFenix Raider
3x 120mm Gehäuselüfter

System wurde 2012 gebaut.
Bildschirm: schrottiger Alter Medion "Schlag-mich-tot" 24 Zoll

Versuche noch ein paar Bilder nachzureichen, traue mich das aber kaum ohne vorher zumindest ein bisschen in dem alten Kasten sauber zu machen. 

Ein Umstieg auf ein aktuelles AMD-Setup wäre hier angestrebt.
Vor allem einen neuen Look durch das schöne Gehäuse und das praktischer Netzteil.

Ausgewählte Wunschkomponenten:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10 600 Watt CM (5 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 84 Punkte von 85 (1 Punkte übrig)

Liebe Grüße.


----------



## Sir_Faro (16. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hi,

Als Student ist die Möglichkeit an eine 2080Ti zu kommen (ohne Organe auf dem Schwarzmarkt zu verkaufen) doch begrenzt 

Hier mein alter PC:

I5 3570K
Medion Mainbord
16 GB DDR3 Ram 
Grafikkarte gtx 660 2GB
Gehäuse thermaltake versa 25
Netzteil bequite Pure Power 530 watt

Wunsch:

Intel-Mainboard: MSI B360 Gaming Plus (5 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10 600 Watt CM (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 84 Punkte von 85 (1 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Riffels (16. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PC Games Hardware Team,

dann möchte auch ich mal mein Glück versuchen und mich für Pimp my PC 2018 bewerben.

Vor kurzem habe ich einen alten Fujitsu Esprimo wiederverwertet, da mein Medion Erazer 7613 Laptop so langsam in die Jahre gekommen ist. Da das Budget recht knapp gestrickt war (leider war mein Umzug in die neue Wohnung teurer als geplant), wurde kurzer Hand ein:

Prozessor: AMD Ryzen 5 2400G
Mainboard: Gigabyte  B450 AORUS M
Arbeitsspeicher: G.Skill RipJaws DDR4-3200 DIMM CL16-18-18-38 Dual Kit 16 Gbyte
Solid State Drive: Samsung 970 EVO M.2 250 Gbyte
angeschafft. 

Ein Monitor: Samsung T27C350 war noch vorhanden

Durch die Verwendung eines m-ATX  Mainboards, konnte ich das alte Fujitsu Gehäuse weiter verwenden und da keine zusätzliche Grafikkarte verbaut wurde, konnte auch das alte Netzteil weiter genutzt werden, um nochmals Kosten zu sparen. Die verbaute 120 Gbyte Festplatte des Esprimo hat natürlich ausgesorgt und wurde durch eine Günstige Samsung 970 EVO M.2 250 Gbyte ersetzt.

Natürlich ist das jetzt kein None Plus Ultra Spiele Rechner, aber zumindest lässt sich zusammen mit Freunden das ein, oder andere Spiel wieder zusammen spielen.

Trotzdem würde ich natürlich gerne die Gelegenheit nutzen und mir folgende Komponenten, bei der Aktion Pimp my PC, auswählen, falls ich unter den glücklichen Teilnehmern wäre:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk (5 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (12 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 84 Punkte von 85 (1 Punkte übrig)

Zwar findet das alte Mainboard dann keine Verwendung mehr, aber ich könnte drei wesentliche Defizite (Gehäuse, Netzteil und Grafikkarte) meines jetzigen Systems ausbessern.

Das alte Fertig PC Gehäuse wird  gegen das be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange getauscht. Neben einem optischen Highlight in der Wohnung, verspreche ich mir natürlich auch ein möglichst leises System, mit ausreichend Platz und Ausbaureserven für die Zukunft. Denn wenn ich ehrlich bin, Gehäuse werden bei mir meist weiter verwendet, bei einem Upgrade.

Das AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk kommt natürlich wie gerufen, da ich nicht mehr an ein m-ATX Mainboard gebunden bin, auch wenn zur Not  das alte Gigabyte Mainboard noch ausreichend gewesen wäre. 

Da im alten System bisher gar keine Grafikkarte steckt, wäre die MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC natürlich der Hammer.  Sicherlich würde die MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio mich mehr reizen, aber da ich lieber in ein vernünftiges Gehäuse und Netzteil investieren möchte, ist die MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC meine erste Wahl.

Das alte Netzteil aus dem Esprimo Gehäuse kann natürlich nicht weiter verwendet werden, da es weder 6, noch 8 polige Grafikkarten Stecker besitzt, noch die entsprechende Leistung aufbringen kann. Hier käme dann das Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt zum Einsatz. Für die jetzigen Komponenten ist das Netzteil sicher etwas hoch gegriffen, aber ich bin mir sicher, dass ein Ryzen 7 2700X schnell folgen wird, da ich ja nicht mehr auf die GPU Grafik angewiesen bin. Natürlich erhoffe ich mir aus dem Zusammenspiel von Netzteil und Gehäuse auch einen möglichst laufruhigen PC.

Zu guter letzt, würde ich meinen alten Monitor: Samsung T27C350 gegen den iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 tauschen. Der Samsung hat damals seinen Weg in mein System gefunden, da er einen eingebauten Kabeltuner besitzt und gleichzeitig im Wohnheim mein Fernseher darstellte. Da er diese Funktion nicht mehr erfüllen muss, freu ich mich um so mehr auf einen reinen Gaming Monitor.

Meine CPU, Arbeits- und Datenspeicher wird natürlich mit in das neue System überführt.
Vielleicht findet wie gesagt später noch ein CPU Upgrade statt, aber der Leistungszuwachs vom ursprünglichen Laptop ist jetzt schon gewaltig.

Von daher würde ich mich freuen, wenn ich einer der Glücklichen Auserwählten wäre.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Riffels


----------



## RisenVe (16. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo,
mein Name ist Marcel und ich versuche auf diesem Weg mal mein Glück, damit Ihr meinen PC pimpen könnt 

Hier mein derzeitiges Setup:

i5 6600K @ 4GHz
MSI Z170A Gaming Pro Carbon
Kingston HyperX KHX2400C15/16G
ASUS Strix 1060 GTX 6GB
Phanteks Enthoo Primo
Noctua NH D14
be quit! Pure Power 530 watt
Samsung SyncMaster P2250 (1080p)

Wunsch:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Lüfter: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)

Gesamt: 82 Punkte von 85 (3 Punkte übrig)


Mein Monitor ist schon etwas in die Jahre gekommen und unterstützt leider nur FullHD. Ein neuer Monitor wäre zwar schön, höhere Auflösungen würde mein jetziges System aber ohne Aufrüstung sicherlich nicht zufriedenstellend bewältigen. Aktuelle Spiele laufen zwar zufriedenstellend, aber eben nicht immer ganz so rund, wie ich gerne hätte.

Deshalb kommt mir die Möglichkeit durch Pimp my PC gelegen. Der neue Monitor von iiyama unterstützt WQHD und erhält mit der MSI 2080 Duke einen potenten Bildlieferanten. 

In Eigenregie schaffe ich zum oben genannten Wunsch-Setup zusätzlich einen Ryzen 2700X an.

Die alten Komponenten finden ihren Weg in einen Selbstbau-NAS, um dort eine deutlich schwächere Konfiguration mit Dual-Core Pentium zu ersetzen.


----------



## Sombrero09 (16. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo Liebes Pimp my PC 2018 Team,

Zuerst möchte ich mein aktuelles System vorstellen:
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 schwarz
Gehäuse Lüfter Änderung: Standard Lüfter hinten 1x 120mm, 1500rpm wurde ersetzt durch 1x Silent Wings 2 140mm, 1000rpm oben verbaut
Mainboard: ASRock Fatal1ty H97 Performance
CPU: Intel Xeon E3-1231 v3 4x 3.40GHz
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced C1
RAM: G.Skill RipJawsX 16GB Kit DDR3-1600
Grafikkarte: Zotac GeForce GTX 970 AMP! Extreme Core
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 500W
Monitor: AOC I2775PQU 27 Zoll 1080p 60 hz IPS- Panel
Soundkarte: Creative Sound Blaster Zx
Festplatten: a) HDD 2TB von Seagate b) SSD 250GB von Crucial (genaue Artikelnamen habe ich nicht mehr im Kopf, um Festplatten geht es hier auch nicht )

Dann zu meinen Wunsch Equipment:
Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 83 Punkte von 85 (2 Punkte übrig)

Sollte ich das Glück haben und gewinnen werde ich noch CPU und RAM tauschen.
Als CPU habe ich mir einen Intel Prozessor mit freiem Multiplikator der 8ten oder 9ten Generation vorgestellt.
Gekühlt werden soll weiterhin mit dem be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced C1, falls dieser nicht mehr auf dem V2 Sockel passt werde ich zu einem anderem Dark Rock Produkt greifen.
Als RAM werde ich ein 16GB DDR4 Kit aussuchen, welches natürlich zum Mainboard und zu den CPU-Kühler Abmessungen kompatibel ist.

Ich denke besser kann ich mein bestehendes System mit eurem tollen Gewinnspiel nicht pimpen.
Vielen Dank für die einfache Möglichkeit hier mitzumachen


----------



## AKUMA888 (16. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Dann versuch ich mein glück auch mal 

Aktuell verbaut ist folgendes

Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base 700
Netzteil: Tagan BZ Series 700W
Mainboard: Msi 790fx-gd70
CPU: AMD Phenom II x4 955 be
CPU Kühler: Scythe Zipang 2
RAM: OCZ Platinum Edition DDR3 1333 8GB 4x2GB
SSD/HDD: Samsung 840 evo 250GB + 860 EVO 500GB + 600GB Western Digital Black
Grafikkarte: 2GB Sapphire Radeon HD 7850 OC
Monitor: Asus MS236h

Die Cpu läuft nur noch mit 1.2750 volt... bei mehr streikt der pc vermute die spannungswandler sind nicht mehr ganz ok aber nach über 9 jahren betrieb kein wunder   im sommer waren die 1,2750 volt auch noch zu viel und der pc hat sich selbst abgeschaltet und ließ sich erst nach 15-20 minuten abkühlen wieder starten . Bei noch weniger spannung sind alle spiele abgestürzt .
An zu hohen cpu bzw gpu temperaturen lag es nicht die waren mit 57 grad cpu und 61 grad gpu noch im grünen bereich .
Mein monitor hat mittlerweile auch so seine macken der geht seit einer weile immer kurz aus wenn ich meine stereo anlage einschalte 
Zur grafikkarte Bf1 zocken mit 20-40 fps macht nicht wirklich spaß   und die BfV beta lief noch schlechter 

So zur meiner auswahl .

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 78 Punkte von 85 (7 Punkte übrig)

Dazu kämen ein Ryzen 2700x 16gb ram entweder G.Skill Ripjaws V 3200 oder G.Skill Trident Z 3200 .
Und ein neues netzteil wahrscheinlich das Seasonic FOCUS Plus PCGH 550 Gold die 550w sollten ja reichen . Hoffe die kabel sind nicht so steil wie bei meinem aktuellen netzteil und lassen sich besser verlegen .

Alles zusammen sollte dann genug leistung sein um die nächsten jahre alle spiele problemlos zocken zu können .
So ich  hoffe es ist halbwegs übersichtlich geblieben 


Und zum schluss noch ein dickes DANKE an das PCGH team und die Sponsoren


----------



## MexXz (16. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebe PCGH Redaktion,

vor etwa einem Jahr habe ich blöderweise den Fehler begangen, mir ein Komplett System zu kaufen, obwohl ich bereits Erfahrung mit dem selbst Bau eines PCs habe. Wie nicht anders zu erwarten, sind in diesem Komplett System teilweise sehr billige Komponenten verbaut, welche das Übertakten unmöglich machen. 
In so manchem Spiel geht dem PC bereits die Puste aus, wie etwa Forza Motorsport 7. Nachladeruckler machen es leider unspielbar. Mein Wunsch ist es, mit dem Aufrüstkit und den vorhandenen Komponenten die nächsten 4 Jahre ruhe zu haben. ( Arbeitspeicher werde ich nach Weihnachten aufrüsten)


Jetziges System:
CPU: Ryzen 5 1600 mit Wraith  Spire Boxed Kühler
Mainboard: ASUS Prime A320M-K
RAM: Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4 2400 8GB
GPU: ASUS Expedition GeForce GTX 1060 OC 6GB
HDD: Seagate BarraCuda Compute 1TB
PSU: CSL Computer No Name Böller 450 Watt
Gehäuse: CSL Volcano
Monitor: AOC G2460PF
Brenner: ASUS DRW-24D5MT

Aufrüst Rechner:
AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)


Gesamt: 80 Punkte von 85 (5 Punkte übrig)

Vielen Dank für eure tolle Aktion! Viel Glück an alle!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Furkudo (16. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo an die Redaktion.

Erstmal vielen Dank dafür das Ihr uns die Möglichkeit gebt unsere Hardware zu updaten.
Mein Rechner ist inzwischen auch etwas in die Jahre gekommen, mein Spieltrieb jedoch nicht.
Folglich freut mich eure Aktion um so mehr. Da neue Hardware bekanntlich kein Schnäppchen ist, versuche auch ich mein Glück.
Schwachpunkt meines aktuellen Systems ist derzeit definitiv die CPU.(FX 8320)
Bei Spielen wie Black Ops 4 fällt es nicht so ins Gewicht wie z.B bei GTA5 oder PUBG.
Mit große Levelaufbauten kann der alte Vishera nicht mehr mithalten. Da immer schon AMD treu geblieben bin und bisher zufrieden war würde ich mich jetzt auch wieder für einen Ryzen 7 2700x entscheiden.
Daher meine Wahl auf das X470 Gaming Pro. In meinem Fall bedeutet das "Willkommen in der DDR4 Welt".
Ich besitze einen recht neuen Gaming Monitor mit Freesync, deshalb auch meine Wahl der RX Vega 64 um die 120 Hz endlich mal ausreitzen zu können. (Nicht nur bei Overwatch )
Jetzt merkt der Fachkundige bestimmt auch warum das dicke Netzteil. AMD CPU + VEGA + OC = Stromfresser!
Das Straight Power mit 850W würde bestimmt auch ausreichen aber das Dark Power Pro mit Platinum Siegel und Lüftersteuerung passt da hervorragend ins Konzept.
Einen weiteren Monitor benötige ich eigentlich nicht, aber evtl. kann ich meiner Frau mal endlich ein System zusammen schrauben.
Hier jetzt mal ein paar Daten zum meinem System:

CPU: Amd FX 8320 @ 4 Ghz mit Corsair H100i
GPU: MSI R9 390 
BOARD: Asus 970 Pro
RAM: 4 x 4 GB G Skill Ripjaws DDR 3 1866
HDD: 960 GB Wester Digital
SSD: Crucial 250 GB + Samsung EVO 250 GB
NETZTEIL: LC POWER 750 Watt
FANS: 7 x Corsair ML 140 Pro
MONITOR: LG 34UC79G-B

Hier die meine Wishlist:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX Vega 64 Air Boost 8G OC (27 Punkte)

Gesamt: 63 Punkte von 85 (22 Punkte übrig)

Ich bedanke mich vorab beim PCGH Team für die Teilnahme und die nette Aktion.

MfG, Furkudo.




PS: Ist das Ausbleiben von Pech schon Glück?


----------



## Ratte_Fink (16. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Servus PCGH Team und Community,

Mein kleiner Würfel wurde zwar erst dieses Jahr teilweise aufgerüstet, über ein Upgrade der anderen Komponenten würde ich mich trotzdem freuen und dafür auch falls notwendig in ein größeres Gehäuse umziehen. (Zum Glück kann ich mich so schlecht von Altem trennen  )

Die auf engsten Raum gepackte PC- und restliche Hardware sieht bisher wie folgt aus:

Gehäuse:          Sharkoon QB One
Netzteil:           Corsair SF 450
Festplatten:    SanDisk SSD Plus 960GB, SanDisk Ultra II SSD 480GB und Samsung 840 120GB
Mainboard:     ASRock Z370M-ITX/ac
CPU:                  Intel Core i5-8600K
CPU-Kühler:  Corsair Hydro H100i V2 RGB 
CPU-Lüfter:   Noctua NF-A12 x 15 PWM und Noctua NF-F12 PPC 2000 PWM
Ram:                  Corsair Vengeance 16GB DDR4-3000MHz
GraKa:              Asus GeForce GTX 1060-ROG Strix O6G

Monitore:       Acer K272HULbmiidp und Dell Ultrasharp 1908fpt 
Maus:               Roccat Kone XTD
Tastatur:         normale flache Tastatur


Und hier noch meine Wunsch-Aufrüst-Hardware über die ich mich sehr freuen würde  :

Intel-Mainboard:       MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler:                be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set:                    be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120mm) (1 Punkte)
Monitor:                        iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Bathord906 (16. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Ei gude und schöne Grüße aus Hessen. 
Ich finde es klasse das ihr so ein sehr cooles Gewinnspiel veranstaltet und bin natürlich gerne dabei.
Desweiteren wünsche ich natürlich allen Teilnehmern viel Glück.

Mein altes (Derzeitiges) System besteht aus folgenden Komponenten:

Gehäuse: Corsair Crystal 460X RGB
Mainboard: MSI Z270 Gaming Pro Carbon
CPU: Intel I5 7600k, geköpft, mit Liquidmetal, auf 4,6 Ghz übertaktet. (mehr will er irgendwie nicht bei 1.32v)
CPU-Kühler: Corsair H150i Pro
RAM: Corsair Vengeance, 16gb, 2133, DDR4
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power ...bin mir grade nicht ganz sicher welches, aber auf keinen fall mehr als 600Watt
Monitor: Asus ROG PG279Q (WQHD/144hz/Gsync)
Soundkarte: Onboard
Festplatten:  3 kleine und  etwas ältere SSD´s von Intel.  
Headset: Corsair HS60 
Maus:  Logitech G502
Tastatur: Logitech G15   ... (in meinen Augen auch heute noch die beste!)


Das Wunschsystem, bzw. die Wunschupgrades zum pimpen:

Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte) (konnte man nicht abwählen, deswegen kommt er mit in die trommel)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)

In naher Zukunft würde die 2080ti dann von einem I7 9700k auf einem einem MSI MEG Z390 Ace befeuert werden. 
Ich wusste nicht wie man den Monitor abwählen kann, deshalb würde ich den dann einfach an die Wand, über den Asus hängen und nebenher nutzen.

Ok dann hoffen wir mal das klappt und zu guter letzt noch ein dickes Dankeschön an das PCGH Team für diese Chance auf ein Upgrade


----------



## CHRISHER (16. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Moin Moin an die PCGH Redaktion und natürlich auch an die Community,

beim stöbern auf Eurer Seite bin ich über die Aktion "Pimp my PC 2018" gestolpert, finde ich ne Klasse Sache! Euch und den Herstellern MSI, Be Quiet und Iiyama schon mal großen Dank dafür.
Selbstverständlich ist auch mein Beitrag nicht uneigennützig, denn ich habe ebenfalls an den Reglern des Aufrüstrechners gedreht und folgende Komponenten wären eine tolle Upgrade-Lösung für mich.

Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX Vega 64 Air Boost 8G OC (27 Punkte)

Gesamt: 70 Punkte von 85 (15 Punkte übrig)

Als Ergänzung zu der neuen Hardware würden folgende Teile verbaut werden

Intel CPU: Intel Core i5 8600k (neu)
Wasserkühlung all in one: Arctic Liquid Freezer 120mm (neu)
Arbeitsspeicher: Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB (2x8GB) DDR4 2133MHz C13 (vorhanden)
SSD: Samsung 860 EVO 500GB m.2 & Samsung 850 EVO 250GB (vorhanden)
Laufwerk: LG DVD  24x Brenner (DVD±RW) (vorhanden)
Lüfter: 1x Arctic F12 PWM (vorhanden)


Aktuell verwendete Komponenten:

Intel-Mainboard: ASUS Prime B250-Plus
Intel CPU: i5 7600K
CPU Lüfter: Arctic Freezer 11 LP
Arbeitsspeicher: Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB (2x8GB) DDR4 2133MHz C13
Netzteil: Corsair VS550
Gehäuse: Corsair Carbide 100R
Monitor: AOC G2460PF
AMD-Grafikkarte: Sapphire Nitro R9 390
SSD: Samsung 860 EVO 500GB m.2 & Samsung 850 EVO 250GB
Lüfter: 2x 120mm vorinstalliert 1x Arctic F12 PWM
Laufwerk: LG DVD  24x Brenner (DVD±RW)

Da in dem Aufrüstrechner leider kein Z270 Mainboard  zur Wahl steht, würde ich in Zukunft auf den Intel Core i5 8600k wechseln wollen. Die vorher verbauten Komponenten würden innerhalb der Familie weiter verwendet werden, und somit weiterhin treue Dienste leisten.

Abschließend wünsche ich allen Teilnehmern viel Erfolg, möge das Glück mit euch sein!

Beste Grüße, Chrisher


----------



## 5W_lzxEP (16. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebes PCGH-Team,

ich finds super, dass ihr diese Aktion jedes Jahr macht. Ich würde natürlich gerne Gewinnen und dies wäre meine Wunschkombi:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk (5 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (12 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 601 Window Silver (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)


Aktuelles System:

CPU: Ryzen 2700x 
Mainboard: Aorus x470 Gaming 7 
GPU: KFA² GTX 1050 ti
CPU Kühler: Wraith Prism
Gehäuse: Sharkoon TG5 RGB
RAM: G.Skill RipJaws V
Monitor: Lenovo Y27g
PSU: be quiet Pure Power 500 W CM 

Das System ist als regelmäßiges Aufrüstsystem gedacht, CPU, Mainboard sollten lange reichen. Mir ist die 1050 ti zu schwach und eine neue 2080 wir sich super machen.  Leider wär denn mein Netzteil zu schwach, dementsprechend das würde ich ein neues gebrauchen. Ein neues Gehäuse wäre auch toll, mir ist das TG5 bei Last viel zu laut. Aufs Mainboard würde ich verzichten, da ich meins für mich als Bestes ansehe. Beim Arbeiten mit den PC ist mir der Monitor zu unscharf und ein WQHD-Monitor, der auch zum Zocken geeignet wird, wäre Toll. 

MfG, 5W:lzxEP


----------



## Faiser21 (16. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich habe gestern mit entzücken das Video  zu dieser Aktion auf Youtube gesehen und dachte mir: "Wer's nicht probiert kann auch nicht gewinnen!". Also habe ich mich gleich nach den heutigen Vorlesungen hingesetzt und jetzt sind wir hier^^.

Aufgerüstet werden, naja fast schon generalüberholt, soll mein langjähriger treuer Begleiter. Er ist leider mittlerweile doch schon sehr in die Jahre gekommen. Ende 2013 wurde das gute Stück selbst zusammengebaut, was man denk ich unschwer erkennen kann(Stichwort DIY Kabelmanagement, etc.), und seitdem wurde nur eine SSD und zusaätzliche 8GB RAM installiert. Die verbaute GTX 770 4GB zaubert leider nicht mehr wirklich die schönsten Bilder auf den Monitor(welcher leider auch einen Pixelfehler  links unten hat, siehe Bild) und zu allem Überfluss heizt das hochleistungs Wärmeaggregat, nämlich der FX 8350 lautstark mein rechtes Bein auf wirklich z.T. unangenehme Temperaturen an. 
Ich wünsche mir nun schon sehr lange endlich mein Setup auf den Stand der Dinge zurückzuholen und in den Genuß von 144Hz/1440p gaming zu kommen, den ich derzeit nur bei meinem Kollegen Live miterleben darf... Da würde die neue Generation der Nvidia Grafikkarten gerade recht kommen und gepaart mit einem wunderschönem Panel von Iiyama wäre die Symphonie und das zukünftige Gamingerlebinis perfekt!! Ich würde mich wirklich unglaublich über einen Gewinn freuen! Wünsche allen anderen Teilnehmern und Gamingkollegen natürlich auch viel Glück.

Derzeitig verbaut:

Gigabyte GTX 770 4GB 
AMD FX 8350
CPU Kühler Macho HR-02
ASUS M5A99X Evo R2.0 Mainboard
Samsung EVO SSD 250GB
Samsung HDD 320GB
16GB Corsair Vengance DDR3 RAM
Corsair  CX600
und sage und schreibe 1x Gehäuselüfter 

Die Wunschkomponenten:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 83 Punkte von 85 (2 Punkte übrig)

Zu diesen wahnsinnigen Komponenten würde ich mir noch selbst die Ryzen 7 2700X Cpu, 16GB DDR4 Ram und ganz vielleicht, sollte das Budget reichen noch eine M.2 SSD für das System holen.

Ich denke man kann doch von einem exorbitanten Leistungsgewinn, im Vergleich zu meinem jetzigen System, erwarten. 
Dann bin ich mal zuversichtlich und freu mich auf eine Email von euch @PCGH  und ich freu mich schon aufs Pimpen. 

Grüße
Faiser


----------



## nocreeper (16. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebes PCGH-Team,

ich bin begeistert das Ihr auch diese Jahr wieder diese Tolle Aktion ins Leben ruft!
Auch ich würde mich sehr über den Gewinn freuen.

Nachfolgend meine Wunschkombination:

Intel-Mainboard: MSI X299 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (17 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10 600 Watt CM (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)


Mein derzeitiges System:

CPU: Intel 4770K
Mainboard: Gigabyte G1.Sniper Z87
GPU: Gigabyte GTX 770
CPU Kühler: Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev.A
Gehäuse:  FRACTAL DESIGN Arc R2
RAM: Crucial Ballistix Sport Series DDR3-1600 (4x 4Gb)
Monitor: LG Flatron E2340E  
Netzteil:  be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM 580 Watt 
Festplatte: 3x seagate Baraquda 1 TB, 1 Samsung ssd (250 GB), 1x WD Green 1,5 TB.
Lüfter: 3 RACTAL DESIGN Lüfter "Stock"
Zustatzkarte: USB 3.0 Zusatzkarte mit 2 SATA Anschlüssen Marke unbekannt.
Cardreader: "NoName"

Die Teile sind dafür gedacht mein in die Jahre gekommenes System ins Jahre 2018 zu holen.
Mit dein teilen würde ich mir ein Grund auf neues System auf die beine Stellen wobei ich auch einige vorhandene Komponenten beibehalten werde wie den Tower welchen ich sehr gerne mag.
Desweiteren bleiben die HDD´s so wie das 5,25 Zoll DVD Laufwerk bestehen.

Ich würde mich sehr über die tolle Hardware freuen!

MfG, nocreeper


----------



## Nessambor (16. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH 

Meinen ersten selbst gekauften Rechner habe ich damals von meinem Konfirmationsgeld bezahlt. Seinerzeit ein Medion Akoya irgendwas, den mir mein Vater am Aktionstag noch schnell auf dem Weg zur Arbeit, als letztes verfügbares Exemplar, bei unserem Aldi sichern konnte . Nach und nach hat sich die Hardware darin natürlich stück für stück verabschiedet und das letzte Überbleibsel ist das Gehäuse und die WD Green, welche ich immer noch verwende. Optisch finde ich das Gehäuse auch gar nicht mal so falsch, allerdings wird es darin so langsam dann doch etwas eng wie man sieht und ordentliches Kabelmanagement ist leider kaum möglich. Nun zu dem was alles Verbaut ist.

Intel-Mainboard: Asus B85M-G
Prozessor: Intel i5 4460
Festplatten: Samsung SSD 850 EVO 250gb; WD Blue 1TB HDD; WD Green 1TB HDD
RAM: Corsair XMS3 DDR3 1333MHZ 2x4GB
Netzteil: Corsair VS550
Grafikkarte: Asus GTX 1060 O6G (mein bisher letztes Upgrade von einer GTX 750 OC)

Als nächstes wäre dann, mit und ohne eure Pimp my PC Aktion, ein neuer Intel Prozessor der 8. Generation geplant, womit auch ein neues Mainboard und DDR4 RAM fällig wären. Im selben Schritt wäre bei meinem aktuellen Stand eine quasie Komplettüberholung sinnvoll, mit u.a. neuem Gehäuse usw. Dabei wäre eure Unterstützung natürlich super (ich gelobe auch Besserung was die Kabel angeht  ) . Hier also meine ausgewählte Konfiguration:

Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10 600 Watt CM (5 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## PC-Projekt-RED (16. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebes PCGH-Team,
für dieses Jahr habe ich mir vorgenommen, mein eigenes PC-System zusammenzubauen. Denn Anfang des Jahres hat sich bei meinem ersten PC, einem Geburtstagsgeschenk aus dem Jahr 2011, nach langem Kampf die Grafikkarte in Richtung Walhalla verabschiedet.

Vor ein paar Monaten bin ich dann meinem Wunsch-PC einen gewaltigen Schritt nähergekommen, als ich zum ersten Mal bei einem Gewinnspiel gewonnen habe: Seitdem wartet ein ungeöffneter i7 8086K sehnsüchtig darauf, auf würdige Spielkameraden zu treffen. 

Mit der hier ausgewählten Hardware wäre das absolut garantiert. Die Komponenten wären bei meinem anvisierten Ziel, WQHD in hohen Frames, genau richtig – weder über- noch unterfordert. Von meinem alten PC würde ich dann höchstens noch die 2TB-Festplatte von WD übernehmen und das neue System wahrscheinlich mit einer 500GB-SATA-SSD von Samsung, 16GB Arbeitsspeicher von Corsair und dem Dark Rock Pro 4 von be quiet! angemessen abschmecken. 

Ich würde mich irre freuen, die Teilnahme an eurer Upgrade-Aktion zu gewinnen, um mir so meinen idealen Wunsch-PC zusammenbasteln zu können. 
Das wäre dann mal wohl eine rekordverdächtige Glückssträhne!

Viele Grüße
PC-Projekt-RED

Ausgewählte Produkte
Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10 600 Watt CM (5 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)

Aktuelles System (ein angepasster Fertig-PC)
Mainboard: Biostar N68S3B
CPU: AMD Athlon II X4 640 (4 * 3,0 Ghz)
Kühler: Xilence AM3 PWM
Arbeitsspeicher: Elixir M2F4G64CB8HG5N-CG (2 * 4GB)
Grafikkarte: AMD Radeon HD6850
Festplatte: WD 20EARS (2TB)
Netzteil: Combat Power SL750 
Monitor: SyncMaster BX2431


----------



## dasnebbi (16. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Wie heißt es so schön: "_Wer nicht wagt, der nicht gewinnt._"
oder: "_Oh Gott, noch so einer der fünf Euro ins Phrasenschwein werfen sollte.. das kann ja was werden."_

Meine gegenwärtige Leidensgeschichte beginnt und der Wunsch nach Aufrüstung entspringt, eigentlich, einer Situation vor elf Jahren. Klingt langatmig, ist es auch. „_Damals.. als wir noch einen Kaiser hatten, krebste ich noch mit einem AMD Athlon 64 X2 5600+ durch die Weltgeschichte_“, der sich jedoch kurz vor dem Wechsel in die 2010er-Jahre verabschiedete – wobei, gut, es war eher die Grafikkarte, die nebst sich auch den aussterbenden Sockel AM2 ins Verderben riss. Es folgte ein längeres Techtelmechtel mit einem AMD Phenom II X4 940, der zwischen 2009 und 2017 (Odysseus wäre stolz auf mich..) seinen Dienst verrichtete. Ehe ich allmählich die Nase gestrichen voll davon hatte, dass ich selbst in Windows mit Performance-Problemen zu kämpfen hatte. In Windows.

Es folgte, was kommen musste, eine Fehlentscheidung: Die Übernahme eines mäßig in Betrieb gewesenen Intel® Core™ i5-4690K. Damit hätte die Geschichte zu Ende gehen können. Hätte. Wäre nicht kürzlich mein Board verendet. Keine Ahnung weshalb, äußere Erscheinungen gibt es keine, laufen tut es trotz mehrtägiger Fehlerdiagnose nicht mehr. Dann sitzt du plötzlich mit deinem Tablet auf der Couch, stöberst wie blöd auf Geizhals, tippst dir bei PCGH und Computerbase auf der Suche nach Komponenten, Selbstbau-FAQ und derlei die Finger wund – und dann kommt sowas: ‘n Gewinnspiel. Die Frage nach „_AMD oder Intel_“ fühlt sich mit einem Mal weit weniger schmerzhaft an, wenn die Hälfte eines neuen Systems von PCGH und Herstellern gesponsert werden könnte.

Die Komponenten der Wahl fallen mit einem Mal doch sehr Intel-lastig aus. Denn wenn ich die Wahl habe, bin ich spontan eher auf Seiten des Platzhirsches. „Ryzen“ ist mir noch zu neu und der Gedanke daran, wie gut ältere Q6600 oder auch i7-2600K mitunter abgeliefert haben, beeindruckt: So etwas hätte ich auch gerne. 

*Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn – meine Auswahl:*

_Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 81 Punkte von 85 (4 Punkte übrig)_

Auch wenn es so wirkt wie "_Uh, da hat sich jemand aber extra den teuren Shit rausgesucht_", muss ich gestehen, dass ich viel eher nach Spezifikation gegangen bin. Und danach, was meiner Ansicht nach für die nächsten fünf Jahre ausreichen sollte, um den Bedarf an Rechenleistung für berufliche Zwecke oder auch Gaming zu sichern. Eine 2080 Ti wäre für mich ein ziemlicher Overkill, dazu sehnt sich eines meiner Ohren ob Tinnitus viel zu sehr nach einem flüsterleisten PC, weshalb insbesondere das Dark Base Pro als auch der Dark Rock Pro 4 kaum verhandelbar erscheinen. Einzig beim Monitor wusste ich, offen gestanden, nicht ganz was ich klicken soll. Ob 1080p und 144Hz oder 1440p und 144 Hz, naja, für mich macht das erstmal keinen großen Unterschied. Am Ende wurde es der hochauflösendere, weil Multi-tasking davon profitieren dürfte.

Obendrauf käme aus dann eigener Tasche bezahlt, um endlich wieder einen guten – und funktionierenden – PC mein Eigen zu nennen, noch folgendes:

_Intel® Core™ i5-8600K oder i7-8700K
16 GB Corsair VENGEANCE® LPX DDR4-3000 CL15
SAMSUNG 970 EVO 256GB NVMe M.2 SSD_


*Mein bisheriges System:*

_Board, CPU & RAM
Intel® Core™ i5-4690K
Gigabyte GA-Z97X-Gaming 3
32 GB Kingston HyperX Fury DDR3-1600 CL10
Speicher
Crucial M550 256 GB
Seagate BarraCuda 1 TB (7,2k rpm)
Western Digital Green 1 TB (5,4k rpm)
Gehäuse
Cooler Master MasterBox Lite 5
Intake: 2x be quiet! Silent Wings 3 140mm PWM
Exhaust: Corsair Hydro Series™ H80i v2 mit 2x be quiet! Silent Wings 3 120mm PWM
Netzteil: Corsair RMx Series™ RM650x
Beleuchtung: NZXT Hue+ mit 3 LED-Strips
Monitor
27“ iiyama ProLite XB2783HSU-B1 (1920x1080 @ 60 Hz)
24“ iiyama XB2483HSU-B1 (1920x1080 @ 60 Hz)_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Kurz nach dem Zusammenbau im neuen Case Ende Mai/Anfang Juni 2017)

Viel Glück mir – und den anderen Teilnehmern! (sic!) Möge jemand gewinnen!

...und erwähnte ich eigentlich, dass ich am 29. Oktober Geburtstag hab und das voll das coole Geschenk wäre, über das ich mich auch total freuen würde? ^^"


----------



## Obimarv (16. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hey PCGH-Redaktion,

erstmal Danke für die fette Aktion die ihr hier zussammen mit den Sponsoren auf die Beine gestellt habt.

Meine Wunschliste aus den Auswahlmöglichkeiten:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk (5 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10 600 Watt CM (5 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 84 Punkte von 85 (1 Punkte übrig)

Dann noch die Hardware die ich für die komplettierung des Systems benötige und besorgen würde:
CPU: AMD Ryzen 5 2600 (übertaktet auf ca 4,0GHz)
CPU-Kühlung: NZXT Kraken X72 (schon vorhanden)
SSD: M.2(PCIe) Samsung 970 Pro 512GB
HDDs: was so rumliegt
Arbeitsspeicher: 16GB DDR4-3200 MHz (über Hersteller und Modell noch kaum Gedanken  gemacht)
Soundkarte: Creative Sound Blaster (schon vorhanden)
eventuell ein neuer CPU Lüfter bzw eine Wasserkühlung, eine W-Lan Karte und ein Blueray Laufwerk

Weiter gehts mit meinem "akutellen" System (benutze zurzeit fürs Gaming meinen Notebook weil das mehr Leistung hat als mein Tower):

Gehäuse: A+ Cubic Schwarz mit 2x140mm Lüftern
Mainboard: ASRock P55 Pro
Prozessor: Intel Core I5-750 auf ca 3GHz übertaktet
Prozessorlüfter: Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro rev. 2
Arbeitsspeicher: takeMS 4GB DDR3-1333MHz
Grafikkarte: BFG Nvidia GTX260 896MB GDDR3 OC
HDDs: 500GB 3,5" und 1TB 3,5"
Netzteil: Be Quiet! Straight Power E7-550W
DVD-Brenner: LG GH-22NS
Soundkarte: Creative Sound Blaster
Monitor: LG Flatron W2261VP

Wie kommt meine Auswahl zustande:
MSI B450 Tomahawk weil Intel CPUs immoment einfach Preis/Leistungs- Technisch nicht mit AMD konkurieren können und das Tomahawk für meine Vorhaben alles besitzt( W-Lan haben beide AM4 Boards nicht).
Be Quiet! Pure Power 10 600 Watt CM sollte von der Leistung locker reichen und Netzteil deswegen weil mein aktuelles kein Kabel-Management hat und die Effizienz nichtmehr den aktuellen Bedingungen entspricht.
Be Quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange hat als einziges 5,25" Slots und ich erhoffe mir die beste Geräuschreduzierung. Die Lüfter-Sets waren für mich keine Wahl.
MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC weil AMD immoment nicht bei den Grafikkarten mithalten können und die Punkte leider nicht für die 2080 Ti gereicht haben. Trotzdem TOP Grafikkarte, wenn auch viel zu teuer weil Nvidea immoment keine Konkurenz hat.
iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 weil 144Hz bei WQHD, leider kein G-Sync. Full HD und oder 75Hz für mich aktuell keine Option mehr.

Ich bin sowieso schon seit etwa einem Monat dabei mir Gedanken über ein neues System zu machen und bin immoment dabei Preisverläufe zu beobachten um im richtigen Moment zuzuschlagen. Da kommt Eure Pimp my PC Aktion gerufen. Wenn ich hier Gewinne würde ich mich natürlich mega Freuen. Mein aktuelles Setup würde hinterher leicht verändert als Office-PC für meine Eltern verwendung finden.

Freundliche Grüße an die PCGH-Redaktion und die Sponsoren

Obimarv


----------



## Macbook2009user (16. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team,
Danke, dass ihr so eine tolle Aktion veranstaltet. Darauf aufmerksam geworden bin ich durch die PCGH 11/2018, weswegen ich mir hier einen Account erstellt habe. 

Im Moment habe ich leider nur ein vor ein paar Jahren mit mehr Arbeitsspeicher aufgerüstetes Macbook von 2009. Darauf läuft Minecraft mit „sagenhaften“ 25 fps, bessere Spiele fallen natürlich  gleich weg, dabei würde ich gerne mal 60 fps, Raytracing etc.  und natürlich generell interessantere Spiele ausprobieren. Leider fehlte bisher immer das Geld für einen PC, der länger als ein paar Monate aktuelle Spiele schaffen würde. Daher bietet das Gewinnspiel eine gute Möglichkeit, endlich einen halbwegs schnellen PC bauen zu können. Zusätzlich würde ich ein gebrauchtes Define R6, gebrauchte 16GB DDR4, eine Cherry KC1000 (vielleicht auch eine bessere) (Maus und Kopfhörer habe ich bereits) und einen i7-8700K (habe einen Freund, der für den Rabatt bekommt), ein Netzteil (ich weiß boch nicht genau welches) und eine SSD kaufen. So wäre es für mich möglich, flüssig Spiele zu spielen und ab und zu mal auch Videos zu bearbeiten. 
Das wären meine Wunschkomponenten für einen zukunftssicheren PC:
Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)
Falls sich jemand fragt, ob denn ein FHD-Monitor mit einer 2080 Ti zusammenpasst: Laut PCHH werden ja anscheinend mit dieser Karte, Raytracing und FullHD 60fps angestrebt.
Auch allen anderen Teilnehmern wünsche ich viel Glück.
Hier noch ein Bild von meinem Laptop:


----------



## silenter72 (16. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: Ein Upgrade für die Gamingkartoffel*

Oder was vom alten Rechner übrig bleibt.

Hallo an die Hüter der PC-Games-Hardware Redaktion, 

ich möchte mich zum zweiten Mal im Rahmen eurer Aktion Pimp my PC bewerben. 

Doch bevor ich beschreibe, was in der Kartoffel aktuell verbaut ist und was nach einem Upgrade übrig bleiben würde, erst einmal ein riesen Dankeschön an die Sponsoren von be quiet, MSI und iiyama.

Mir fiel es nach kurzer Überlegung recht leicht, mich für einzelne Komponenten zu entscheiden. Ich werde auch begründen warum meine Entscheidungen so gefallen sind, wie gleich unten zu sehen ist. 

Nur so viel vorweg, seit Generationen (ich bin 38) führe ich eine Ehe mit Intel Prozessoren (Desktop & Laptop). Damit soll nun Schluss sein! Ich möchte meiner Neugier nachkommen und mit AMD auf Entdeckungsreise gehen und das mit der bestmöglichen Power.

Nun die ausgesuchten Komponenten im Überblick: 

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock Slim (2 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ich werde, sofern mich der Hardwarehüter Stephan (ein Hallo an meinen Namensvetter) mit seinen Kolleginnen und Kollegen erwählt, folgende Hardwareteile selbst beisteuern und freue mich auf den Bau des Rechners:

CPU: AMD Ryzen 2700x
RAM: 16GB Corsair Vengeance RGB oder 32 je nach Preisentwicklung
Speicher: 500GB Samsung 970 Evo M.2 2x
Kühlung: Alphacool Eissturm Tornado Copper 60 2x140mm - Komplettset 
Lüfterset: muss nicht sein, den im gewählten Gehäuse sind gute drin und zu viel RGB ist vielleicht auch einfach zu viel des Guten. 

Was ist aktuell in der Kartoffel verbaut: 
CPU: i5 4570
Motherboard: ASUS H87-Pro
SSD: Samsung 850 Evo 1x500 GB; 1 mal 250 GB
Festplatte: 1TB
Grafikkarte: XFX AMD Radeon R7 370 4GB
Gehäuse: ein uraltes Enermax ohne Kabelmanagement Möglichkeit->deswegen die Unordnung
Laufwerk: DVD Laufwerk -> no Name 48x
Netzteil: Corsair TX650 M
Arbeitsspeicher: Corsair 24GB DDR3 3600MHZ
Kühler: Alpenföhn Brocken 2
Monitore: LG 4k Monitor 27 Zoll & 1x Samsung P2470HD
Tastatur: Sharkoon Skiller Pro (wird zeitnah getauscht)
Maus: Speedlink Ledos (wird zeitnah getauscht)

Warum habe ich meine Komponenten so gewählt?
Ich habe mir drei Rahmen gesetzt: 

1.	AMD
2.	Bestmögliche Leistung
3.	Vorhandene Komponenten nutzbar machen

Motherboard: 
Ich wählte das MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon aus, da dieses Mainboard alle relevanten Schnittstellen (USB, SATA, M.2 etc.) mitliefert und ich noch ausreichend Punkte für andere Kategorien behalten wollte->erklärt sich gleich beim Gehäuse und Monitor.

CPU-Kühler: 
Ich werde in meinen Rechner die Wasserkühlung von Alphacool verbauen. Diese habe ich im Rahmen eines Tests erhalten und durfte diese nach meinem Review behalten. Somit wird diese neben allen anderen optischen Reizen zum Einsatz kommen. Der von mir ausgewählte Kühler be quiet! Shadow Rock Slim wird im Rechner eines meiner beiden Brüder ein neues Zuhause finden (denn in dieser Kartoffel dröhnt ein Düsentriebwerk). 

Gehäuse: 
Ich finde das be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange einfach nur sexy und es bietet so viele Möglichkeiten Komponenten zu verbauen oder gar ein invertiertes System aufzusetzen. Ich habe mir das Video auf dem Youtubekanal von be quit! angeschaut und bin so neugierig darauf es in Händen zu halten. Im Gehäuse ist genug Platz für die Wasserkühlung, die dann natürlich orangene Flüssigkeit verpasst bekommt. Ich möchte hier ein harmonisches Gesamtbild erreichen. 
Aus diesem Grund habe ich mich bei der Wahl des Motherboard für das „vermeintlich“ Schwächere entschieden um das Gehäuse auswählen zu können. 

Monitor: 
Der iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 wird aus meinem aktuellen Set den Samsung P2470 HD ersetzen und zum Gamingmonitor berufen. Er wird mit der ausgewählten Grafikkarte mich zuverlässig in all meinen Spielen unterstützen. 144 hz in WQHD bei 1ms Reaktionszeit ist schon eine Hausnummer und ich freue mich auf flüssige, gestochen scharfe und vor allem nicht schlierende und nachziehende Bilder. Für die anderen Anwendungsszenarien wird der LG 4k Monitor weiterhin sehr gute Arbeit leisten und durch die Grafikkarte endlich sein volles Potenzial abrufen können.

Grafikkarte: 
Die MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC ist aus meiner Sicht für meine Anwendungen vollkommend ausreichend bzw. overpowered. Ich hätte sicher auch gern die 2080ti gewählt, jedoch war es punktetechnisch (unter Berücksichtigung des MB, Gehäuse und Monitor) nicht anders möglich. 
Aber welche Szenarien sind abzudecken: Videoschnitt & Rendering, Fotobearbeitung (meine Frau und ich fotografieren leidenschaftlich gern), Video schauen und Spiele spielen und der normale Office Wahnsinn. 
Dazu sollte auch in Zukunft die MSI Geforce RTX 2080 8G OC in jedem Fall in der Lage sein. Ich gehe sogar soweit, das einige von mir aktuell gespielte Spiele nun auch in 4k Auflösung auf dem LG Monitor möglich sind..Subnautica mit mehr als 30 fps bei 4k Auflösung…träum….oder gar das neue Battlefield dann auf dem iiyama Monitor bei 1ms Reaktionszeit, das alles befeuert durch die RTX 2080….ein Traum wird wahr!

Nun lieber Stephan, Hüter der Hardware, liegt es an dir und deinen Kollegen ob ich mit meiner Bewerbung das Gehör bzw. das Auge getroffen habe. 
Ich drück mal meine Glückfee und freue mich auf die Auflösung. 
Viele Grüße 
Stephan

P.S. 
Was vom Rechner übrig bleibt: Das Netzteil wenn es von der Power her ausreicht und die beiden Samsung SSD. Nicht wirklich viel, aber manchmal ist das so. Aber keine Angst, es entsteht kein Elektroschrott. Die restlichen Komponenten werden als Office-PC meinen anderen Bruder bei seiner Arbeit unterstützen.
Die Jahresendfigur liefert hoffentlich eine neue Tastatur und eine ordentliche Maus. 

P.P.S. 
Ich hätte neben dem Foto, die die Glückfee heute frisch gemacht hat, gern noch einige Benchmarks auf der Kartoffel laufen lassen und mit in meine Bewerbung gepackt. Jedoch bin ich aktuell auf Dienstreise. Aber vielleicht habe ich ja auch so überzeugen können.


----------



## Nik2384 (16. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team,
Danke, dass ihr so eine tolle Aktion veranstaltet. Nach dem Video von dem Wookiee ähhh sorry von Stephan Wilke musste ich einfach mitmachen.
Ich Liebe diese Aktion, weil dann kann man sich wieder Gedanken machen wenn man Geld hätte was man damit alles kaufen könnte. Jede Entscheidung wird wieder und wieder überdenken und mit ein bisschen Glück bekommt man sogar das langersehnte gut geplante Upgrade. 

Momentan habe ich einen Aldi also Medion Pc wo zum zocken von F1 2018 nicht gerade geeignet ist. Verbaut ist ein I5 6400 mit 8gb DDR4 ram einer gtx 750ti, 128gb ssd, eine 1TB HDD und ein Netzteil wo ich noch nie zuvor gesehen habe.

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10 600 Watt CM (5 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 84 Punkte von 85 (1 Punkte übrig)

Zu diesen wunderbaren Topprodukten würde ich mir noch Folgende Komponenten Kaufen: 
AMD Ryzen 5 2600X
EKL Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced
Ein preiswertes 2x8gb DDR4 3200MHz RAM Kit
Samsung 860evo, noch je nach Budget 250 oder 500gb 

Die Grosse Frage ist wiso habe ich mir F1 2018 gekauft bei einer 750ti. Dieses Jahr habe ich das Logitech G29 geschenkt bekommen und hatte noch kein spiel dafür, da dachte ich statt es nur in der Ecke stehen zulassen wäre es auch noch cool damit zu spielen und darum ging ich diesen Kompromiss ein (aber ich hoffe nicht mehr für lange  ) .

Freundliche Grüße an die PCGH-Redaktion und an die anderen Teilnehmer des Gewinnspieles: möge das Glück mit euch sein!

Nik


----------



## Bjoern001 (17. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

ich habe eure Pimp my PC Aktion auf Youtube entdeckt und war vollauf begeistert.
Eine wirklich klasse Aktion, die ich natürlich auch direkt mal nutzen möchte, um möglicherweise meinem PC eine neue Starthilfe zu geben. 
Genial finde ich ja diesen Konfigurator. #daumenhoch

Wie ihr gleich sehen werdet, habe ich einen mehr als sehr alten PC. Hier läuft nicht mal mehr Windows 10 drauf, weshalb dieser PC auch schon seit einigen Jahren in der Ecke staub sammelt.
Seit ein paar Jahren nutze ich daher ein Laptop (Lenovo Y510P), um zu mindestens noch am Online Leben teilnehmen zu können. Aktuelle Spiele brauche ich aber auch hier nicht mit spielen. 
Der Laptop kam damals in der alten gemeinsamen Wohnung, in der ich einfach kein Platz hatte, um einen PC aufzustellen. Jetzt habe ich den Platz, aber keinen richtigen PC mehr.
Daher käme eure Pimp my PC Aktion natürlich genau richtig um endlich mal wieder einen PC zum Zocken zu haben.

Mein aktueller PC:

Mainboard: ASUS D3005
CPU: INtel Core 2 Quad 2.33 GHz
Arbeitsspeicher: 2x 2GB DDRII 800Mhz von Team Group
Grafikkarte: Palit GTS 250 Green 512M
HDD: 750GB von WD

Neben den Bildern von dem PC, habe ich noch ein Bild von meinem ca. fünf Jahre alten Laptop hinzugefügt. 


Meine ausgewählten Produkte des Konfigurators:

Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10 600 Watt CM (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 69 Punkte von 85 (16 Punkte übrig)

Mir ist durchaus bewusst, dass bei dem Monitor von iiyama eine Radeon Grafikkarte definitiv besser wäre. Seit ich vor vielen Jahren das Zocken angefangen habe, bin ich aber einfach ein Nvidia Fan und hatte damals (ungefähr 15 Jahre her^^) schlechte Erfahrung mit meiner damaligen AMD Karte gemacht.

Da die o.g. Komponenten bei der Basis natürlich nicht ausreichen, würde ich den PC mit folgenden Produkten ergänzen:

CPU: Intel Core i5 6600K
Arbeitsspeicher: Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10 CM 600W

Das wäre in meinen Augen mal wieder ein sehr ansehnlicher PC. Für mehr Ausstattung reicht das Geld dann nicht. Auf dieser Basis könnte ich dann aber gut aufbauen und in der Zukunft das System mit einer SSD und weiteren 16GB Arbeitsspeicher erweitern. 
Wäre auf jeden Fall eine schöne Sache.

Ich bedanke mich für diese Möglichkeit und wünsche noch eine schöne und schnelle Restwoche! 


Beste Grüße

Björn


----------



## AnKa89 (17. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Guten Tag

Ich interessiere mich natürlich auch sehr für eure „Pimp my PC“ Aktion und möchte mich hiermit ebenfalls bewerben.

Mein aktuelles und altersbedingt etwas schwächelnde System wurde über die vergangenen Jahre bereits mehrfach geringfügig aufgerüstet, ist jetzt jedoch nicht mehr großartig zu optimieren. 
Dies liegt vornehmlich an dem alten Intel 3770k der bereits die maximale Ausbaustufe des Z77 Express Chipset samt Sockel 1155 darstellt und bereits seit Ende 2012 mustergültig seine Arbeit verrichtet.
Durch Overclocking konnte der alternde Prozessor sogar noch durch (für sein Alter) charmante Ergebnisse glänzen, aber in den letzten Monaten merkt man doch, dass der Zahn der Zeit unermüdlich an der Performance nagt. 
Da ich ebenfalls noch einen alten 22 Zoll Monitor verwende, mit lediglich 1680x1050 Auflösung, konnte ich noch halbwegs akzeptabel Framerates erzielen. Far Cry 5 wird allerdings zur Tortur, ein Upgrade wird zunehmend unumgänglich.
Das Gehäuse ist ein Bitfenix Prodigy Mini-ITX, welches sensationell gut zu kühlen ist, und perfekt für mein Mini-ITX System war. 
Über die Jahre zeigte sich jedoch, dass die Plastikschale an Boden und Deckel (Standfuß und Tragesystem) nicht für die Ewigkeit gemacht wurden. Das vormals schöne weiß wurde in den letzten 1,5 Jahren zunehmend unansehnlich (trotz Nichtraucherhaushalt und ausreichend Pflege) und stand im krassen Gegensatz zu den weiterhin strahlend weißen Stahlseiten des Gehäuses. Daher wurden die Plastikschalen abgenommen.

Mein derzeitiges System:
Mainboard:		Asus P8Z77-I DELUXE
Prozessor:		Intel 3770K @4Ghz
RAM:			       16GB DDR3 RAM Kingston
Grafik:			Asus Nvidia GTX 1050TI Phoenix 4GB 
Betriebssystem: 	Windows 10
Monitor: 		       HP Pavilion w2228h 22Zoll
Gehäuse: 		       Bitfenix Prodigy Mini ITX
Datenspeicher:  1x SSD 512GB Samsung Evo
		 	             1x HDD 3TB Seagate Barracuda
Gehäuselüfter:   2x Be Quiet Silent Wings 2 PWM 140 mm
			             2xNoiseblocker NB-eLoop Fan B12-P, 120 mm
CPU Kühler:	      Antec H2O 620
Netzteil:		      Be Quiet Pure Power BQT L8-CM 730 Watt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine „Wunschkonfiguration“:
•	AMD-Mainboard: MSI X399 MEG Creation (24 Punkte)
•	CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
•	Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
•	Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
•	AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX Vega 64 Air Boost 8G OC (27 Punkte)

Gesamt: 80 Punkte von 85 (5 Punkte übrig)

Begründung meiner Wahl:
Prozessor und RAM möchte ich selbst aufrüsten, da der aktuelle Intel 3770k eh in der Aufrüstfalle steckt, zudem darf er getrost in Rente geschickt werden. Der Prozessor war ein unglaublicher Glücksgriff, kaum hätte ich gedacht, dass ich ihn über so einen langen Zeitraum behalten werde.
Dazu würde ich dann auch wieder von einem Mini-ITX System auf ein ATX System umsteigen. Da mich AMD mit den Threadripper Prozessoren wirklich überzeugt hat, würde ich gerne auf einen Ryzen Threadripper aufrüsten. Vermutlich wird es der 1920x oder der bald erscheinende 2920x, damit ist das zur Wahl stehende MSI X399 hervorragend als Unterbau geeignet.

Als Grafikkarte habe ich die RX Vega 64 gewählt, da ich hier ebenfalls einen potenten Ersatz benötige, der sich möglichst homogen in die Gesamtkonfiguration einfügt.
Und da mein uralt Monitor einfach nicht mehr zeitgemäß ist, habe ich daher auch ein entsprechendes Display gewählt und damit die zur Verfügung stehenden Punkte für mich persönlich perfekt verteilt, auch wenn noch 5 Punkte übrig bleiben. 

Da ich aufgrund eines Netzteilschadens erst vor 2 Jahren auf ein BeQuiet Modell mit 730Watt umgerüstet habe, brauche ich daher kein neues. 
Ebenso ist der Datenspeicher mit SSD und HDD Kombination noch aktuell, sodass hier ebenfalls keine Aufrüstung erforderlich ist. 
Lediglich ein Arbeitsspeicherupgrade steht zwingend an, da der alte DD3 gegen DD4 getauscht werden muss. Ebenso muss ich mich um eine neue Behausung der Komponenten kümmern.

Damit ergeben sich eigene anzuschaffende Aufrüstkomponenten, namentlich RAM, CPU und Gehäuse:
•	Ryzen Threadripper 1920X (oder den Ende Oktober erscheinenden 2920x)
•	16GB DDR4 RAM
•	Be Quiet Silent 601 Tower

Ich bestätige, dass ich die Teilnahmebedingungen verstanden und zugestimmt habe. Ich würde mich sehr über eine positive Rückmeldung freuen!
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Ann-Kathrin


----------



## Sanguinis (17. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

eine coole Aktion wie ich finde und mal was anderes, als immer nur eine einzelne Komponente oder gleich ein komplettes System zu verlosen. Ich war/bin auch leidenschaftlicher Aufrüster, aber dank meiner kleinen Kinder und diesem lästigen "Real-Life" kam das in den letzten Jahren viel zu kurz. Der weitaus größte Teil meines Rechners ist daher mittlerweile knapp 4,5 Jahre alt und allmählich wird es wieder Zeit. Einzige Ausnahme ist die GTX 1060, die ich vor einiger Zeit günstig geschossen habe (hat eine GTX 750Ti ersetzt). 

Mein aktuelles System:

- Intel Core i5 4570 inkl. Boxed-Kühler
- ASRock H87 Pro4 Mainboard
- Asus GTX 1060 6GB Dual OC
- 2x 4GB Crucial Ballistix Sport XT DDR3-1600 CL9
- bequiet! Pure Power 80 Bronze Plus 430W
- Seagate Barracuda 1TB
- Adata Ultimate SU650 240GB SSD
- LG DVD-Brenner
- Cooler Master Elite Midi-Tower
- Acer G246HL 1080p Monitor
- Win7


Und hier die Komponenten, die ich gewählt habe:
- Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
- Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10 600 Watt CM (5 Punkte)
- Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
- Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
- Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)

Man sieht, ich bin Fan von Intel und nvidia und das soll auch so bleiben 

Ich bin vor allem an einem neuem Mainboard interessiert, das dann von mir noch mit einem 8600 oder 8700 bestückt wird - die beiden habe ich gerade sowieso im Auge als Aufrüstkandidaten. Genauso wie neuen RAM - dieses Mal aber gleich 16GB DDR4 (wahrscheinlich Corsair LPX, ist aber noch nicht ganz sicher).

Die RTX2080 sollte erstmal zukunftssicher sein, da ich weiter plane, auf 1080p zu spielen. Die gesparten Punkte investiere ich lieber in einen neuen Monitor, denn mein aktueller ist nicht so der Knüller. Gerade bei schnellen Bewegungen ärgert mich das schlechte Bild immer mehr. Da erhoffe ich von einem WQHD mit 144Hz ein wenig mehr als von der alten FHD-Kiste mit 60Hz und recht lahmen Reaktionszeiten.

Und damit das alles auch vernünftig betrieben werden kann, reichen meine aktuellen 430 Watt nicht mehr aus, also muss es auch noch ein Upgrade auf 600 Watt sein. 

Um die letzten Punkte auszugeben, ist ein neues Gehäuse ideal. Mit meinem jetzigen bin ich auch zufrieden, aber vom Dark Base 700 erwarte ich mir ein besseres Kabelmanagement. Aktuell ist das nicht wirklich vorhanden, wie man sehr gut auf dem Foto sehen kann


----------



## Luk45 (17. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



https://i.imgur.com/uy06nsj.gif

Ich hoffe es gefällt euch! Wer mich wohl dazu inspiriert hat...  

Hi, mein Name ist Lukas und ich bin seit der Jahrtausendwende begeisterter PC-Spieler. Bis auf meinen Super-Nintendo und Gameboy habe ich keine Konsole besessen und so war der PC für mich seit meiner Kindheit das Werkzeug für alles. Ich spielte, malte, schrieb, schaute, surfte und pimpte. Mein PC der Frankenstein! Ich glaube das kennt jeder: Hier ein Riegel RAM, da ne neue SSD. Ach und wenn ich mein DVD Laufwerk ausbaue passt da noch 5-ter Lüfter rein! Nanu? Landet da draußen ein Flugzeug? Ach ne.. das ist nur der PC! 

Apropo: Ich bin ein absoluter Simulations-Fan und träume schon lange von einer Kombination aus drei Bildschirmen. Sei es in X-Plane oder Assetto Corsa. Zukünftig dann vielleicht sogar in VR! Ich durfte die Vive mal auf einer Messe testen und wie sich herausstellt war das ein Fehler. Was ein Träumchen! Leider brauchen solche Systeme extrem potente Hardware (grade die nächste Generation) die nicht so ganz erschwinglich ist und so blieb das bis heute ein Traum. Ich weiß die Chance ist extrem winzig aber wer nicht wagt der nicht gewinnt! Mit eurer Hilfe wäre der Löwenanteil geschafft: Ein dritter Monitor, ein tolles Mainboard und natürlich das Powerhouse die neue 2080 Ti.  Mein Gehäuse hat noch keine Löcher also passen da auch noch mehr Lüfter dran! Oder ich tausche einmal Lüfter durch wobei dann ja die realistische Geräuschkulisse zum Fliegen fehlt..  ^^ Alles was mir dadurch zum Glück fehlen würde wären ein neuer Prozessor und Arbeitsspeicher. Das bekomme ich hin! Ihr würdet nicht nur meinen PC pimpen sondern meine Hobbies auf ein ganz neues Level heben! Danke für die Aktion und einmalige Chance!

MfG
Lukas

Meine aktuelle Hardware:

Gehäuse: Cooler Master Silencio 550 (Absolutes Lieblingsgehäuse)
CPU: Intel i5 2500K @ 4,4 GHz (Der Flaschenhals)
CPU-Kühler: GELID Sol. Tranquillo Rev. 2
GPU: MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G (ahem, 3,5G)
RAM: 16 GB DDR3 Corsair Vengeance (  Auf dem PC ist ein Problem aufgetreten )
MB: Asrock Z68 Pro3 (Das Sorgenkind: USB Fehler häufen sich)
SSDs: Samsung 830 128 GB + Sandisk 240 GB (Super! Nicht Diesel! )
HDD: Seagate Barracuda 500 GB (Der Oldtimer, mit die älteste Komponente im System)
Lüfter: 4x120 mm Arctic F12 + 2x GPU-Lüfter + 1x Netzteil-Lüfter (Unter last sehr sehr laut)
Netzteil: Thermaltake 750 W (relativ neu!)
Sound: Prozor DAC + Logitech Z333 + Logitech G35 Headset (Nichts zu meckern)
Peripherie: Cherry Tastatur + CSL Gaming Maus
Monitore: 2x BenQ GL2460 [Fehlkauf leider was Gaming angeht, da bin nicht nur ich hin und hergerissen sondern auch das Bild! xD (Nur bei Shootern wirklich ein Problem)]


Meine Wahl:

Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120) (1 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## d4zUzS2TthjbVdgNvZxD (17. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo, mein Name ist Sascha und ich bin neu hier im Forum und will euch alle Herzlich willkommen heißen und wünsche jeden viel Erfolg beim Gewinnspiel. Ich habe mich extra für diese Aktion angemeldet, auch wenn die Aussicht auf Gewinnen, eher gering bis aussichtlos ist, jedoch möchte ich es mal Versuchen. Ich bin gestern per Zufall auf diese Aktion über Youtube gekommen, als ich mein Lieblings Monty geschaut habe. Ich selbst benötige nicht alle Komponenten, im Grunde benötige ich nur ein neues Gehäuse, da meins sehr in Mitleidenschaft gezogen ist, die Seitenpanel sind beschädigt so das ich die nicht mehr anbringen kann, das Frontpanel ist abgebrochen und der Gehäusedeckel liegt nur drauf da die Halterungen abgebrochen sind (Lässt sich richtig Mies abmachen, sehr schlecht durchdacht das Konzept)  und ich benötige eine neue CPU Kühler, da ich vorhabe meine CPU zu wechseln, da die CPU nur als Übergang gedacht ist, da die CPU sehr schnell an ihre Grenze kommt, leider ist mir vor ein paar Monaten mein High End Mainboard und mein High End CPU kaputt gegangen, weshalb zurzeit diese eher ungewöhnliche Konfiguration zustande kommt.

Meine aktuelle Komponenten Konfiguration

Betriebssystem:		Windows 10 Pro 64-bit
CPU:				       AMD Ryzen 3 1200
RAM:				       Corsair Vengeance LPX 16 GB 3000 MHz (2 * 8 GB)
Festplatte: 			Crucial CT1050MX300SSD1 1 TB
Motherboard:		MSI A320M GRENADE (MS-7A39) (AM4)
Grafik:                             Asus GeForce GTX 1080 Ti
Monitor:  			       LG 34UC79G-B 34 Zoll Curved
Sound: 			       Bose PC Boxen
Netzteil: 			       be quiet! Straight Power 10 800 Watt 80+ Gold
Gehäuse: 			       be quiet! Silent Base 600 ohne Sichtfenster

Ausgewählte Produkte mit Begründung:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X399 MEG Creation (24 Punkte)

Habe mich dafür entschieden, da ich sowieso eine neue CPU benötige da meine zur Schwach in manchen Sachen ist, dann würde ich eben mir eine Threadripper CPU kaufen, bin mit AMD in Bereich CPUs sehr zufrieden und benötige daher kein Intel, die WLAN Funktion war auch eine der Gründe für das Mainboard da ich viel mit Wireshark Arbeite im bereich eigener Netzwerk Analyse.

CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)

Habe mich dafür entscheiden, da es keine Wasserkühlung zur Auswahl gibt und da es denn CPU Kühler auch für Threadripper gibt, da ansonsten die Mainboard Auswahl anders ausgefallen wäre.

Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)

Habe mich dafür entscheiden da ich mein Handy und meine Kopfhörer dann über Wireless Charger aufladen kann und auch noch Platz für andere Sachen habe.

Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)

Habe mich dafür entschieden da ich ein Monitor auswählen musste aber ich brauch kein Monitor bin mit mein zufrieden, jedoch würde ich diesen Monitor als zweiten nutzen.

AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX Vega 64 Air Boost 8G OC (27 Punkte)

Habe mich dafür entscheiden da ich gerne die FreeSync Technologie nutzen möchte an meinen Monitor.

Gesamt: 82 Punkte von 85 (3 Punkte übrig)

Ausgewählten Produkte ohne Begründung

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X399 MEG Creation (24 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX Vega 64 Air Boost 8G OC (27 Punkte)

Gesamt: 82 Punkte von 85 (3 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Dirk166 (17. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo Leute,

ich habe seit numehr 5 Jahren einen (reinen) AMD Rechenknecht, Netzteil 650 W, ATX Gehäuse, Asus M5a97-Pro, einer AMD 6 Kern CPU(a 3,3 GHZ), aufgesetztem Alpenföhn Lüfter, 2 Sata III Festplatten, mit 2,0 und 500 GB Speicher, 16 GB Ram, einer RX 580 8GB(vor einem Jahr geleistet), 2x DL LW, Microsoft WC (1GB), 2.1 Boxensystem Logitech, Logitech Tastatur und Maus, 24" HDMI Monitor ASUS(1ms), 1 zus. Lüfter 12cm, den PC Habe ich mir selbst zusammen gebaut, auf ihm läuft WIN10Pro, zuvor WIN7 Ultimate.

Nun würde ich gern mal etwas mehr "durchstarten", mit folgenden Komponenten:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X399 MEG Creation (24 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 580 Armor 8G OC (16 Punkte)

Gesamt: 82 Punkte von 85 (3 Punkte übrig)​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 So sieht er derzeit aus


----------



## vespamichl (17. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Mein jetziges System:
Ryzen 5 1600x
Msi Pc Mate B350
16Gb Ram mit 2666mhz
256 Gb SataSsd Crucial
1Gb Hdd
Saphhire Nitro+ Rx480 8GB
Be Quiet PurePower10 500W
Alpenfön BenNevis
BlueRay Player
Bitfenix Shinobi Gehäuse
Benq GL2460 Monitor

Meine Wunschbauteile

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX Vega 64 Air Boost 8G OC (27 Punkte)

Gesamt: 78 Punkte von 85 (7 Punkte übrig)


Lg


----------



## chriskl666 (17. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Grüße an das PCGH-Team und natürlich auch an die Community,
so langsam hat der PC ein paar Jahre auf dem Buckel, die Spiele laufen nicht mehr in den Details und den FPS die man sich für’s Gaming wünscht…Wer kennt das nicht 
Und zack ist die Pimp my PC 2018 PCGH Aktion wieder da - wie gerufen…

Mein aktueller PC:
- Prozessor: Intel Xeon E3-1231v3
- Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken ECO
- Mainboard: MSI H97 PC Mate Intel H97
- Arbeitsspeicher 4x 4GB Crucial Ballistik Sport DDR3-1600
- Grafikkarte: Asus GeForce GTX 970 STRIX 4GB
- WLAN: Gigabyte WB867D-I Wlan + Bluetooth PCIe
- Netzteil: 550 Watt Corsair CS Series CS550M 80+ Gold
- Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define R5
- SSD: Samsung SSD 840 EVO 250GB
- HHD: Seagate ST2000DL003 2TB
- Lüfter: 4x Noctua NF-A14 PWM 140mm

Meine Auswahl für’s aufrüsten:
- Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
- CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
- Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
- Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
- Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)
Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mit so einem Paket wär zu Weihnachten ein absolut solider Rechen-/Gamingbolide zusammengebaut und dann können die nächsten großen AAA-Titel in vollster Pracht über den Bildschirm flimmern.

Ich würd mich freuen und wünsch allen Glück bei dem Gewinnspiel.

LG Chris


Und noch ein Bild von meinem  PC (der dringend um ein paar neue Komponenten bittet):


----------



## JGebe (17. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH Team,

bin gerade dabei mir einen neuen PC zu bauen, mein alter ist schon ziemlich alt.
Zum Spielen nutze ich gerade mein Laptop aber ist auch nicht gerade prickelnd.
Sollte ich die Komponenten von Pimp my PC gewinnen, kaufe ich mir noch einen Ryzen 7 dazu.
Gehäuse und Netzteil habe ich mir schon zugelegt, ein be quiet Straight Power 11 850W und ein Silent Base 800 Gehäuse.
Festplatten würde ich weiter verwenden und evtl. noch eine SSD dazukaufen.
Meine Wunschkomponenten würden genau in mein Konzept passen.

Meine Wunschkomponenten:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein bisheriger PC:

Gehäuse: Midi Tower
Mainboard: Asrock G41C-VS
CPU: Intel Pentium Dual Core
Grafikkarte: Keine
Netzteil: China Böller
Monitor: Acer S240HL
Festplatte: Samsung 500GB HDD

MFG


----------



## JGebe (17. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



JGebe schrieb:


> Hallo PCGH Team,
> 
> bin gerade dabei mir einen neuen PC zu bauen, mein alter ist schon ziemlich alt.
> Zum Spielen nutze ich gerade mein Laptop aber ist auch nicht gerade prickelnd.
> ...



Der RAM fehlt natürlich auch noch, müsste ich mir auch noch kaufen.
Aktuell sind 2GB GSkill verbaut.


----------



## KalleKong (17. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Moin zusammen und Gruß an alle!
Da meine Plattform mittlerweile in die Jahre gekommen ist, wirds mal Zeit für ein Upgrade.
Um das Freesync des Monitors auszureizen, habe ich die Vega 64 ausgesucht.
Das Gehäuse, die Laufwerke und das Netzteil verbleiben, für besseren Airflow gibts dann die Lüfter dazu.
Das ganze soll dann um einen Ryzen 2600 X und 16 GiB Ram erweitert werden.

Mein Wunsch-Upgrade:
AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX Vega 64 Air Boost 8G OC (27 Punkte)

Gesamt: 65 Punkte von 85 (20 Punkte übrig)

Meine aktuelle Config:
Intel Core I5 4690K
MSI Z97-G45 Gaming
16 GiB G.Skill Ripjaws
Seasonic M12II-520 EVO 520W
Scythe Mugen 4
be quiet! PURE BASE 600 + WIndow
Sapphire R9 280 Dual X
Crucial MX 200 250 GB SSD
Seagate 1 TB HDD
ASUS DVD Brenner

BG
KalleKong


----------



## JzudemONES (17. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hi,

Mein PC ist zwar noch in Ordnung, aber nächstes Jahr wäre es dann schon mal wieder Zeit für einen neuen Prozessor, da ich neben reinen Gaming auch streamen möchte, was momentan nur bedingt möglich ist. Und Call of Duty, GTA und Forza würde ich auch gerne mal in 1440p und 144hz spielen..  
Aufgrund meines schmalen Geldbeutels als Schüler wäre eine "kleine Aufrüstspende" doch wie gerufen! Dann muss ich nicht wieder erst ein 3/4 Jahr sparen und habe mehr Geld für Spiele. Bestimmt könnte ich dann auch mein PCGH Abo verlängern 

Mein aktueller PC:
- Intel Xeon e3-1231v3
- Alpenföhn Ben Nevis
- Asrock B85 Pro4
- 1x8 GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600
- KFA2 Nvidia Geforce GTX 1060  EXOC (6 GB)
- Fractal Design Define R4 Black Pearl
- Crucial MX200 SSD (240GB)
- Seagate HDD (1000GB)
- Be Quiet Pure Power 9 CM (500 Watt)
(- 24 Zoll FHD 60hz Monitor von BENQ)

Was ich nehmen würde:
AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10 600 Watt CM (5 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 84 Punkte von 85 (1 Punkte übrig)


Ich wünsche natürlich jedem einzelnen hier im Forum viel Glück und dem Gewinner viel Spaß mit seiner neuen Maschine!
LG - Jonas



Hier noch das Bild von meinem aktuellen PC:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Der Staub WILL da sein, sorry)

PS: Obwohl meine Eltern es nicht zugeben wollen, ihr PC könnte auch mal aufgerüstet werden. Mein "alter" PC ist ja noch nicht so alt. Vielleicht ergibt sich ja ein schönes Weihnachtsgeschenk! :angel:


----------



## Hitman_33 (17. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Moin an alle Pc Schrauber,

bei meinem PC muss vorallendingen der Unterboden mal wieder aufgerüstet werden, aber da ich intels langjährige Philosophie mit "wir verlöten hier gar nichts" nicht unterstützen will, werde ich damit noch bis zur nächsten ZEN2 CPU warten. 
Fällig währen bei mir nun eine neue Grafikkarte, ein paar schicke, leise Lüfter, sowie im Vorraus ein dicker CPU-Kühler, der auch kommende High End Prozessoren schön kühl hält.

Meine aktuelle Hardware in meinem Knecht:

intel i5 4590
auf einem Gigabyte H97-D3H
mit 4x4GiB 1600MHz DDR3 RAM
~775GiB SSD Speicher von Crucial
3000GiB HDD Speicher von WD (Blue)
NVIDIA GTX 1070 Gainward Golden Sample
alles unter Strom durch ein beQuiet Straight Power E9 450W
(und noch ein Bluray Laufwerk aber das juckt ja keinen )
Das alles steckt in einem formschönen, schlichten Fractal Design Arc Midi R2 mit Seitenfenster, damit man die geile Hardware auch schön beobachten kann 

(Um den PC herum:
24" IPS Monitor von LG, sowie 20" Zweitmonitor von Samsung (der würde ersetzt werden)
Corsair K95 Tastatur mit Red Switches
Roccat Kone XTD Maus
QPAD QH-90 Headset
Lenkrad von Logitech, 2 Controller von Speedlink)

was ich mir wünsche:

Intel-Mainboard: MSI B360 Gaming Plus (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)

Damit wäre der PC natürlich noch viel schöner (und leiser) als vorher.
Zum letzten Jahr hat sich bei mir im Gehäuse leider nichts getan, weshalb das Foto noch das alte ist


----------



## FaktorX (17. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH Team,

dieses Jahr hat mein PC ein paar kleinere Updates bekommen.
Als Überbrückung des Mining Booms hab ich eine gebrauchte Asus Strix Geforce GTX 970 gekauft, die bessere Frameraten als meine alte 280x bringt.
Zusätzlich hab ich mir einen Soundblaster Z und das neue Gehäuse von BeQuiet gegönnt.
Das Gehäuse hat endlich Platz um meine alte Wasserkühlung mit dem wunderschönen Aquacomputer Cuplex Evo aufzunehmen.
Das Projekt soll bei einem Systemwechsel in Gang gebracht werden. Ich hoffe das ich das Glück habe diese Hardware von euch zu bekommen.
Ich werde dann natürlich auch einen Bericht über den Einbau hier im Forum posten.

Meine aktuelle Konfiguration ist:
Mainboard: Gigabyte G1.SNIPER Z87
CPU: Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3 3,3GHz
CPU Kühler: Scythe Mugen
Grafikkarte: Asus Strix Geforce GTX 970
Netzteil: Enermax Revolution87+
RAM: 2x8GiB Corsair Vegeance
Monitor: Asus MG278Q
Gehäuse: BeQuiet Dark Base 900 Pro
Soundkarte: Soundblaster Z
Festplatte: Samsung 830Pro 256GiB, Samsung 850Pro 256GiB und eine Western Digital Red 4TB

Für Battlefield 5 muss aber dann doch ein Update her um die 1440p und 144Hz bei annehmbaren Details zu bekommen.
Deshalb habe ich mich für folgende Konfiguration entschieden:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 82 Punkte von 85 (3 Punkte übrig)

Zusätzlich werde ich mir den AMD Ryzen 2700x und als RAM die Patriot Viper 16GB

Ich hoffe darauf das ich das Glück habe auf der Gewinnerliste zu stehen 

LG
Tim




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gonzobo (17. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Moin an alle Forum-User und Leser der PCGH,

Meine Plattform - vorallem Mainboard, CPU und RAM - sind mittlerweile deutlich in die Jahre gekommen. Für Anfang 2019 war sowieso eine Aufrüstung auf einen Intel Core i7-9700K und ein entsprechendes Z370-Mainboard, welches hier ja glücklicherweise auch zur Auswahl steht - geplant! ​
*Mein absolutes Wunsch-Upgrade **:
*
Intel-Mainboard von MSI (2) - *MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)*
- Hier soll später der Intel Core i7-9700K (Wasserkühler vorhanden - fehlt nur Adapter) + 16 GB Arbeitspeicher drauf laufenNvidia-Grafikkarte von MSI (3) - *MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)
*- ich bin ganz ehrlich, ich habe zwar mit der Evga GTX 1080 ein tolle Grafikkarte, aber als ich den Artikel über die neune Generation gelesen habe, da hatte es - um es mit Raffis Worten zu sagen - verdammt in den Fingern gejuckt, aber leider ist für mich der Preis außerhalb von gut und böse!* 
*
CPU-Kühler von be quiet! (1) *- be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)*
- ich bin ganz ehrlich diese habe ich gewählt, damit meine sonstige wünsch Konfiguration hinkommt, aber bequite stellt super qualität her und vielleicht verbaue ich den Pure Rock in meinem Medienrechner im Wohnzimmer.

Lüfter-Sets ODER Gehäuse (1) *- be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
*- Tolle Lüfter gut geeignet für meinen Radiator der Wasserkühlung

Monitor (1)* - iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)*
- Über den Montior neuen Monitor würde ich  mich auch sehr freuen, leider muss ich hier abstriche machen um mir meinen Traum von der* RTX 2080 Ti *erfüllen zu können. 

*Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85* 
(keine Punkte übrig = für mich die beste möglich Konfiguration)


*Meine aktuelle Configuration:
*
Intel Core I7 2600KASUS 
P8P67 Deluxe Rev.3 ATX Sock1155
8GB-Kit G.Skill RipJaws-X PC3-10667U CL7
Samsung SyncMaster S24A350H
(alles vier ist langsam aber sicher reif für die Hardware-Rente, auch wenn mir das System treue Dienste geleiste hat!)
Evga GTX 1080 (wäre übrig und wäre in gute Hände abzugeben)
*Bleibt:*
Aquacomputer   cuplex kryos XT
EK Waterblocks für Grafikkarte
Samsung SSD 840EVO 500GB
4 x Samsung F3 HD103SJ 1TB 7200 32MB
ASUS Xonar D2X
HAF - X
Netzteil corsair AX 850
SAMSUNG Bluray Brenner
Watercool   MO-RA3 420 PRO stainless steel
diverse Lüfter von 120 bis 200 mm

Da ich gerade am 08.10.2018 zum ersten Mal stolzer Papa geworden bin, könnte ich dank PCGH eine super Aufrüstung vornehmen - mit einer gigantisch geilen Grafikkarte, welche ich mir sonst niemals leisten könnte, da ich momentan mein Geld primär in Pampers und anderen Babybedarf investieren darf, aber ich will nicht klagen es ist tortzdem das schönste auf der Welt, dicht gefolgt von PC-Schrauben und Zocken! 

Liebe Grüße
gonzobo


----------



## Feltax (17. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH Team,

Da ich gerade über diese geniale Aktion gestolpert bin, dachte ich mir versuchs doch einfach mal!

Tatsächlich plane ich schon länger ein Upgrade, jedoch haben mich die Preise für Grafikkarten und Arbeitsspeicher bisher abgeschreckt,
welche sich mittlerweile zum Glück wieder etwas gebessert haben.
Mein Aktueller Rechenskalve hat schon einige Jahre auf dem Buckel und schreit förmlich danach endlich in Rente gehen zu dürfen.
Mehr als den ein oder anderen E-Sport Titel schafft er kaum und selbst da werden die Frames arg knapp wenn es zur Sache kommt,
was aber auch nicht verwunderlich ist wenn man sein Innenleben kennt.

Aktuell verbaut sind:

Case: MS-Tech LC-660 AT
Netzteil: Be quiet BQT E8-CM-580W Straight Power
Mainboard: MSI P35 Neo2 fr
Cpu: Intel Core2Duo E6850 3.00GHz
Cpu-Kühler: Zalman CNPS 9700 LED
Arbeitsspeicher: Kit 2x1024MB Corsair DDR2 800MHz   +   Kit 2x1024MB Kingston DDR2 800MHz
Grafikkarte:  AMD Radeon XFX 1GB D5 X HD5830
Festplatte: Seagate 500 GB SAT2 3500630AS
Monitor: Samsung SM245B 24"


Meine Wunschkonfiguration wäre:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 84 Punkte von 85 (1 Punkte übrig)

Wie man unschwer erkennen kann, wird es bei mir aufgrund dem alter der Komponenten eine rund um Erneuerung.
Deswegen würde ich mir falls ich denn das Glück haben sollte folgende Hardware dazu kaufen:

Cpu: AMD Ryzen 5 2600x
Cpu-Kühler:  Scythe Mugen 5 PCGH Edition
Arbeitsspeicher: 16GB Corsair Vengeance LPX schwarz DDR4-3000 DIMM CL15 Dual Kit
Festplatte: 500GB Crucial MX500 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s 3D-NAND TLC

Zum Schluss möchte ich mich noch für die großartige Chance bedanken und falls ich denn das Glück haben sollte,
würde ich mich natürlich riesig über den Sprung von meiner Full-HD Antiquität auf ein topaktuelles WQHD System freuen!


----------



## Heidenpapst (17. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hi, da muß ich doch gleich auch mal mitmachen.  Meinen PC hatte ich vor 2 Jahren zusammen gebaut. Im einzelnen:
Gehäuse: Nanoxia Deep Silence 5 Rev.B, Big-Tower-Gehäuse
Gehäuselüfter: die 2 originalen vorn + 4  Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B14-PS unten, hinten und oben
MB: ASRock Fatal1ty Z170 Gaming K6
CPU: Intel Core i7 6700K
CPU-Kühler: Alpenföhn Brocken 2 mit 2 Upgrade Lüftern für "Olymp" 140mm
RAM: G.Skill DIMM 32 GB DDR4-2400 Kit (rot, F4-2400C15D-32GVR, Ripjaws V)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro P11 650W
GPU: Gainward GeForce GTX 1060/6GB Phoenix Golden Sample
DVD-Brenner: LiteOn iHAS524
Systemfestplatte: 250GB Samsung 750 Evo
SSD: PNY 960GB
HDD: 2 Toshiba mit 2TB + 3TB
in Icy Dock Festplattenkäfig 4x3,5"
Monitor: iiyama ProLite X4071UHSU-B1 
Tastatur: MSI GK-701 RGB

Da vieles noch ausreichend ist, bräuchte ich:
-Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)
-Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (12 Punkte)
-CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
-Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Gesamt: 79 Punkte von 85 (6 Punkte übrig)

So wäre mein PC wieder perfekt, allerdings muß man aus jeder Kategorie ein Teil wählen, daher sieht meine Aufrüstliste so aus:
Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)
Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Pebbum (17. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo an alle ,
coole Aktion und ich mische einfach auch mal mit 

Erstmal mein aktueller PC:
Mainboard:  Gigabyte P35-DS3
CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo E6750 @ 3.2GHz
RAM: insgesamt 8 Gb
Grafikkarte: GeForce 570 GTX (leicht übertaket @810/1620 MHz + 2062 MHz Speicher)
Netzteil: LC6650GP3 V2.3 (650W)
Festplatten: 500GB (Hitachi) + 1TB (Samsung) + 500 Gb SSD (Crucial MX500)
Monitor: ASUS VW222U
Soundkarte: Creative SoundBlaster X-Fi Gaming
Gehäuse: Aerocool Extreme Engine 3T

Und meine Wunschkonfiguration
AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 80 Punkte von 85 (5 Punkte übrig)

Dazu:
Ryzen 2600x, sowie 16 Gb Ram -> wahrscheinlich um die 3000 MHz, und ein vernünftiger CPU-Kühler (etwas in die Richtung be quiet! Shadow Rock Slim).

Mein Pc läuft soweit eigentlich ganz rund, wenn ich damit arbeite. Besonders die kürzlich erworbene SSD hat mir da echt viel gefühlte Geschwindigkeit gegeben; die hat sich definitiv gelohnt! Beim Zocken wird es mittlerweile allerdings manchmal eng. Elex hab ich (tatsächlich bei hohen Einstellungen) gut durchspielen können, allerdings ruckelt Cities Skylines schon arg. Fallout 4 ging auch noch gut zu zocken, jetzt steht allerdings Fallout 76 vor der Tür, welches ich unbedingt mit meiner Freundin zusammen spielen möchte (wir sind beide große Fallout Fans), und da hab ich Sorge, dass meine Rechenpower nicht mehr ganz ausreichen wird. Mit nem Ryzen 2600x hat man sehr viel Leistung, da wäre ich für die Zukunft sehr gut gerüstet und die neue GTX2080 könnte ich dann auch gut für meine CUDA-Experimente verwenden  Ein neues Gehäuse ist dann auch super, weil in meinem Aktuellen in der Außenverkleidung ein großer Lüfter verbaut ist, sodass man leider keine hohen CPU-Kühler verbauen kann. Vorsichtshalber dann auch ein neues Netzteil, weil meins ist schon was älter. Meinen aktuellen Monitor würde ich als Zweitmonitor weiter verwenden, was auch beim Arbeiten super praktisch wäre.
Ich finde, das ergibt dann eine sinnige Kombination mit der ich einen extremen Geschwindigskeitboost sowohl beim Zocken als auch beim Arbeiten erreichen könnte 

Jetzt drücke ich noch allen Teilnehmern fest die Daumen 

LG Tim


----------



## RamboUnchained88 (17. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hey, finde es echt cool, dass ihr Leuten so eine Möglichkeit gebt. Habe zwar selten Glück bei solchen Aktionen aber trotzdem werde ich es einfach mal probieren.

Mein System besteht aus : 

CPU:  i5 4570
GPU: GTX 970
Mainboard: Asrock H87Pro
Netzteil: Corssair RM650i
SSD: 120GB
HDD: 1000GB

Dieses System habe ich mir rausgesucht: 
Intel-Mainboard: MSI X299 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (17 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 79 Punkte von 85 (6 Punkte übrig)


Wäre cool meine Kiste ein bisschen aufzurüsten vor allem die CPU weil diese mittlerweile schon etwas schlapp macht in einigen Spielen. Wünsche alle beteiligten viel Erfolg.


----------



## Nitrousking21 (17. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

So, dann versuch ich mal mein Glück.
Mein Rechner ist schon etwas in die Jahre gekommen und schmiert wegen Open-GL Fehlern manchmal ab und zum starten braucht er auch oft mehrere Versuche(alles hardwareseitig)...und als Student hab ich  nicht das dickste Budget für einen neuen.
In Battlefield macht er auch langsam schlapp.
Meine aktuelle Konfig:
-Intel i7-2600K@4,4Ghz
-Asus P8P67 deluxe
-16Gb Ram
-Sapphire R9 290
-Seasonic X650
-Crucial M500
-Mehrere HDDs
-Corsair 760t
-Asus MG279Q

Meine Wunschkonfig:
AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10 600 Watt CM (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 79 Punkte von 85 (6 Punkte übrig)
Dazu würde ich dann einen Ryzen 2600(X) mit einem Thermalright macho(der dann 2 der Bequiets bekommt) und 16Gb Ram kaufen.


----------



## Anna7 (18. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebes PCGH-Forum,

Ich versuch auch einfach mal mein Glück 
Eigentlich ist mein PC ja eher schon ein Zustand und nur noch für Internet zu gebrauchen (und da überhitzt oft entweder die CPU oder er stürzt einfach ab)...
Ich würde mich rießig freuen mit dieser Aktion endlich einen Rechner zusammenstellen zu können mit dem ich nicht nur toll zocken kann, sondern auch endlich mal zu hause Arbeiten für mein Studium (Darstellende Geometrie) erledigen kann!
Ich würde zu meiner Wunsch Konfiguration noch einen Ryzen 7, 32GB RAM (um die 3000 MHz), eine SSD und einen ordentlichen CPU Kühler verbauen!



Wunschkonfiguration:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 580 Armor 8G OC (16 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 85 (18 Punkte übrig)



Mein aktueller PC:

Intel Core 2 E6700 2,66 GHz
Boxed CPU Kühler
Asus P5B Premium
4 GB RAM
Western Digital 1TB HDD
Chieftec GPS-350EB-101 A  350Watt
DVD Laufwerk





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## martog1 (18. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH Team, 

bei solch einer freundlichen Aufforderung mitzumachen konnte ich einfach nicht widerstehen 

Meine aktuelle PC-Konfiguration kommt langsam in die Tage und das Taschengeld ist seitdem jeden Monat permanent am schrumpfen, (trotz guter Umschlung immer noch am suchen   ).

Hier meine Aktuelle Konfiguration zusammengebaut Januar 2013:
Intel-Mainboard: Gigabyte Z77X-UD5H
CPU: Intel Core i7-3770K @ 3,5GHZ
Graka: Gigabyte GTX680 GV-N680OC-4GD
RAM: 24GB DDR-3
LG-Bluray und HD DVD-Brenner (11 Jahre alt)
Monitor: BenQ Q24W5 Auflösung: 1980x1200 (11 Jahre alt im Januar 2019), BenQ FP93G Auflösung: 1280x1024 (11,5 Jahre alt)
CPU-Lüfter: Noctua NH12D14 (müsste weiter verwendbar sein, Noctua sagte damals das man neues Befestigungsmaterial nachbestellen könne)
Netzteil: Enermax 950 Watt 85+
Hinten ein BeQuiet 140mm Lüfter 
An den Seiten: 4 Lüfter Enermax Energie  90 mm, 3 davon pusten direkt auf die Festplatten (davor mehrlagiges Fliegengitter als Staubfilter) und 1 Lüfter der bei der Grafikkarte nach aussen pustet.
Der Win7 Leistungsindex sagt 7,0 zu meinem System.

Mein Wunsch wären folgende Sachen:

Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)

Bei vielen Spielen muss ich mittlerweile die Grafik reduzieren und somit Abstriche machen. Bei World of Warcraft konnte ich 2013 Maximum einstellen, mittlerweile bin ich 2 Stufen darunter. Bei Fallout 4 habe ich diverse Sachen reduziert, damit es nicht ruckelt und demnächst ist ja Fallout 76 draussen. 

GTA 5 sind auch diverse Abstriche und City Skyline ist am ruckeln, ebenso wie Factorio (wenn es richtig zur Sache geht) 

Netzteil möchte ich das alte, wenn es geht weiter verwenden und beim CPU Lüfter bestelle ich bei Noctua den neuen Besfestigungssatz.
Der große Monitor ist noch gut im Schuß, hat aber leider 2 Haar Risse an den Ecken im Gehäuse. Die alte LanParty Zeit ist halt nicht Spurlos an Ihm vorbei gegangen.

Die alten Sachen werde ich versuchen zu verkaufen. Den Erlös will ich für eine neue CPU (i7 8770K) und 16GB DDR 4-Speicher einsetzen.

Vielen Dank noch einmal für diese schöne Aktion und falls es klappen sollte, wär dies ein schönes Vorweihnachtliches Geschenk.

Mit den Anhängen bin nicht so recht klargekommen, daher mache ich die Bilder als Link: 

http://www.martog.de/PCGH BILDER/PC-Innen1.jpg

http://www.martog.de/PCGH BILDER/PC-Innen2.jpg

http://www.martog.de/PCGH BILDER/PC-Innen3.jpg

http://www.martog.de/PCGH BILDER/PC-Innen4.jpg

http://www.martog.de/PCGH BILDER/PC-Innen5.jpg

http://www.martog.de/PCGH BILDER/PC-Innen6.jpg

http://www.martog.de/PCGH BILDER/PC-Innen7.jpg


----------



## kitsune11 (18. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH Team,

mal schaun ob ich Glück habe und gewinne
Mein aktueller PC ist eigentlich nur zum Internetsurfen, Drucken und Scannen gut - alles was länger dauert oder mehr Leistung beansprucht wird schwierig - damit ihr mir folgen könnt mein aktueller PC:

AMD Athlon(TM)XP 2800+  1,66 GHz
Asus A7V8X-X
SPA04B4 Whisper Rock IV
1,5 GB RAM
Samsung HDD 64GB
Grafikkarte: ASUS A9200SE/T/P/64M
Netzteil BPS ATX-400Watt
1 Floppy Disk Laufwerk
1 CD Laufwerk
1 CD Brenner


Da ich aber auch mal Spiele zocken will oder ordentlich Arbeiten, würd ich mir die unten genannten Wunschteile wünschen und dazu noch einen Ryzen 5 oder 7, 16 GB RAM, eine größere HDD, einen Kühler und vlt mal ein neues Laufwerk (also wenn die Kohle reicht - arme Studentin und so...) einbauen!!


Mein Wunsch:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX Vega 64 Air Boost 8G OC (27 Punkte)

Gesamt: 78 Punkte von 85 (7 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Dima-madima (18. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo alle zusammen.

Das PCGH-Team hat ja das perfekte Timing, spare gerade für eine potentere Grafikkarte.
Habe damals 2013 zum ersten mal ein PC selber zusammengebaut (auch dank eurer Hilfe aus den Youtubevideos und Magazinen). 
Ich reitze gerne alles aus was geht, Hardware ist ja nicht billig und meine hab ich schon ans Limit gebracht.
Habe eben etwas aufgerüstet und das Aufrüsten macht mindestens genau soviel Spaß wie das neu bauen.
Setze aber dabei komplett auf Luftkühlung. Den Lärmpegel und der Abwärme komm ich noch zurecht (davor hatte ich einen Pentium4)

Mein derzeitiges System:

Gehäuse: Thermaltake Comander MSII
CPU: AMD FX8320 
Mainboard: ASUS m5a97 evo r2.0 
RAM: 8gb Crucial Balistix Sport 1600mhz
Grafikkarte: Sapphire R7 260x 2gb
Speicher: 1Tb HDD WD Blue
Netzteil: Thermaltake Hamburg 530W
Lüfter: 3x Xilence120mm
Laufwerk: LG DVD/CD Brenner
Sound: Logitech z906

Gerade aufgerüstet:
SSD: ADATA SU650 120gb (damals hat das Budget nicht gereicht)
CPU Kühler: Scythe Mugen 5 rev.b in Push-Pull zusammen mit einem Arctic 120 PWM mit PST ( kann man dan aum AM4 Sockel weiter verwenden)
Lüfer: 2x Scythe slip stream 120x120x12 (aufgrund von besseren airflow und Platzmangel mussten schmale Lüfter her)
Lüfter: Noiseblocker 50x10 ( 2x für die Spannungswandlerkühle 1x für den Northbrigekühler)
Alu-Kühlkörper: zur Kühlung (mit Wärmeleitkleber auf die Spannungswandler hinten auf dem Mainboard- PCB befestigt diese waren "nackt")

Meine Wunschkonfiguration:
AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte) ------Dann kann ich gleich auf Ryzen 2600 Umrüsten oder später 3000er, noch  DDR4 RAM dazu und fertig.
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)------Neues Netzteil immer gut und die Leistung Past (altes trotz der ganzen Lüfter am lautesten) CPU-Kühler hab ich ja schon
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 601 Window Silver (6 Punkte)----- Lüfter hab ich genug nur ein Gehäuse mit mehr Platz fehlt.
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)-------Brauche dringend ein neuen Monitor den alten 19Zoll 4:3 kann ich nicht mehr sehen (habe den seit ca. 2007)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)-------Bin auf die neuen features gespannt und sollte wohl ne weile halten

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)

Wenn man ein bestimmtes Budget hat warum nicht Perfekt ausreitzen 

Viel Glück an alle!
MFG


----------



## 8ung (18. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Herzliche Grüße an das gesammte Team:

Meine Auswahl:

Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)



Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)



Die für mich sinnvollste Auswahl wäre gewesen:

Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 82 Punkte von 85 (3 Punkte übrig)
Bitte wählen Sie noch ein AMD-Mainboard oder ein Intel-Mainboard


Da mein bisherige Prozessor (Skylake) mit keinem der Vorgestellten Produkte kompatibel ist Sockel 1151 und Sockel 1151 version 2
ist guter Rat noch teuer bzw. ein Umstieg für ein "ausgewogenes" System wegen hohen Preisen bzw. schlechter Verfügbarkeit ein Dilemma,
bzw. können diverse spätere Vorhaben wie nachrüsten auf Wasserkühlung sich als schwierig erweisen.

Ein i5 2600k wassergekühlt nebst einer amdgraka wassergekühlt hab ich bisher noch eingemottet, da diverse Teile in den neueren Rechner wanderten und ddr3 ram bzw nvme zu 
diversen bremsen führten bzw ein anschluss für displayport auf dem motherboard eher die Ausnahme waren, um einen "Notlauf" falls mal die Grafikkarte zickt,
ein fast boot einen "Dauerschluckauf" verursachte mich so manche Stunde der Fehlersuche kostete.


Zur Verfügung stünden mehrere Netzteile, Lüfter,SSD von SATA bis PCI express 4  (intel 3700) 960 gb nvme

Bisher Hauptrechner mit asus strix 980 ti ,nachträglich mit waterblock von ek nachgerüstet,

Hauptplatine: Gigabyte z170 G7 Gaming ek waterblock edition.
Die damalige Wahl wegen Verfügbarkeit und diversen Features (beleuchtete hintere Blende) Overclocktaste

Gehäuse: Thermaltake Core X9 Snow Edition E-ATX (liebäugelte auf SLI)
Netzteil: bequiet dark power pro 750 watt
Speicher: 2x8 mb gskill trident z 3600 ddr4
Prozessor: i7 6700 k
Radiator: 3 x 140mm
Lüfter: 3x140 mm
Wasserpumpe: aquastream extreme mit display , lüftersteuerung, wasserreservoir mit füllstand und Beleuchtungsmöglichkeit
Monitor: Samsung WQHD mit Displayport
Fernseher: LG U4k HDMI 2@60hz

Die Grafikkarte sollte unbedingt die Msi trio sein,
die vorgestellte waterblockedition von msi war mein Traum seit ich sie bei pcgh erblickte.

Zusätzlich würde ich einen 6 Kerner von Intel, den I7-8700k oder den I5-8600k
Dass Sockel 1151 pinunkompatibel bzw. es 2 Versionen geben wird konnte ich zum Kaufzeitpunkt
nicht erahnen.

Ich arbeite seit dem Athlon 3200 xp mit Wasserkühlung, seitdem hat sich ja einiges auf den Markt getan.

Mein angefangenes Projekt geriet leider aus Zeitgründen ins Stocken,
als Werkzeugbauer für namhafte Router und ehrenamtliche Betreuung  einer Pflegebedürftigen 
blieb kaum Zeit für Optik,  Vorrang hatte die Funktion.

Ein Bandscheibenvorfall vor 3 Monaten zwingt mich in absehbarer Zukunft dazu, mein Aufgabenfeld beruflich
von Handarbeit auf PC umzustellen, wofür ich zur Vertiefung in "Heimarbeit" der Aufwendigen CAD Berechnungen ,
simuliertes Fliesverhalten von Kunststoffen mit Multimonitoring und Software geballte Power benötigen werde. 
Für eine FX Quadro bzw . Nachfolger ist das Hemd zu kurz.

Erstaunlich wenn man mit einer MRT CD nach Hause geschickt wird, nachdem man selbst in der Bundeshauptstadt 
mit Wartezeiten konfrontiert wurde, die mich auf Sinn und Zweck zurückbrachten.
Eine Zeitlang war ich Mitglied beim Folding
Nach längerer Suche konnte ich ein Programm finden, welches mir in 3D mein "Innenleben" darstellte,
welches plastischer als jedes Wort aufzeigte, wie es um einen selbst steht.

Aus diversen eigenen "Restbeständen" und zur Verfügung gestellten Teilen
würde ich noch einen Rechner für eine mehrfache alleinerziehende mehrfache Mutter zusammenstellen und stiften. 
20181020_003220_Film3.jpg (2,02 MB)

Letztes Bild war das ungefähre Ziel beim Projektbeginn.
Alles sogut es geht in weiss blau, bzw. im Farbton der anliegenden Last wechselnd,
gelasertes bzw. selbstgraviertes Logo im Acryl, Hardtubing, evtl. Riserkabel für Grafikkarte.

Natürlich wurde der Rechner auch zum Zocken herangezogen, Arma 3, Assasin Creed, Hitman usw....

Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Erfolg, bei so vielen Bewerbungen , wirklich tollen Beiträgen , wird es mit Sicherheit nicht leicht sein,
eine Wahl zu Treffen.

PS: Wäre die Menschheit im Essenverteilen so gut wie im Waffenverteilen gäbe es keinen Hunger auf der Welt,
und je älter ich wurde gewinne ich den Eindruck, dass viele Menschen lieber übereinander als miteinander reden,
 trotz oder wegen der zunehmenden und vielfältigen technischen Möglichkeiten


----------



## Blueblue22 (18. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo an alle 

Ich habe über den PCGH Youtube-Kanal von dieser Aktion mitbekommen und da ich mir schon länger vorgenommen habe, meinen (doch recht betagten) Rechner nach nunmehr fast 8 Jahren mal etwas auf Vordermann zu bringen, es mir aber immer an den finanziellen Mitteln gefehlt hat oder solche lästigen Sachen wie Nebenkostenabrechnungen oder ähnliches dazwischen gekommen sind (kennt Ihr, oder?!), kommt diese Aktion gerade wie gerufen. Im Moment reicht es zwar gerade noch für Asetto Corsa in mittleren Einstellungen, aber in der Zukunft irgendwann mal in VR wär schon echt fett. Zugegebenermaßen werden, sollte ich denn das Glück haben und ausgewählt werden (*liebguck*), von meinem jetzigen Rechner bis auf den CPU-Kühler und die Laufwerke nicht viel übrig bleiben, aber das macht ja nix. CPU und RAM werde ich neu kaufen, dafür sollte es noch reichen (Ryzen CPUs sind ja zum Glück günstig).

Jetzt erstmal zu meinem Aktuellen System:

Mainboard: Asus M4N68T-M LE 2
CPU: AMD Phenom II X6 1055T mit 2,8Ghz
GPU: Geforce GTX460 von Palit mit 1Gb Vram (Kühler und Lüfter habe ich mal getauscht, da der alte unter Last furchtbar laut war)
RAM: 8Gb DDR3 1333Mhz (von Kingston glaub ich)
Netzteil: BeQuiet 450W
Laufwerke: Adata SSD 128Gb, diverse HDDs (gesamt 1,25Tb), DVD
Gehäuse: Xigmatek Asgard
Monitor: Acer S240HL




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und nun mein Wunschsystem:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (12 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX Vega 64 Air Boost 8G OC (27 Punkte)

Gesamt: 82 Punkte von 85 (3 Punkte übrig)

Vielen Dank fürs Lesen 
Ich hoffe von euch zu hören 
MfG


----------



## fronex (18. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebes PC Games Hardware – Team und Community, 

mit diesem Post möchte ich mich für das diesjährige Gewinnspiel Pimp my PC 2018 bewerben. 

Zusammengestellt habe ich meinen jetzigen PC zu Beginn des Jahres 2015. Er diente seitdem problemlos als Rechenknecht und, bis auf winzigen behebbaren Problemen, leistete er auch zufriedenstellend seinen Dienst. 
Doch gerade im Bereich der GPU und der Anzeige sollte sich langsam etwas ändern, damit er auf einen aktuelleren Stand gebracht wird. 
Daher habe ich mich anschließend für folgende Komponenten entschieden: 

Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 83 Punkte von 85 (2 Punkte übrig)


Warum diese Auswahl? Wie angemerkt konzentriere ich mich bei meiner Auswahl stark auf den Bereich der Grafikkarte und Monitor. Deswegen habe ich mich für eine neue RTX 2080 entschieden in Verbindung eines 27 Zoll WQHDs Monitor mit 144Hz Anzeige. Diese beiden Komponenten in Verbindung werden wohl für einen hübschen „Augasmus“ sorgen. Die anderen Komponenten habe ich dann drum herum aufgebaut. Ein neues Netzteil, um die neue Grafikkarte problemlos betreiben zu können. Die ausgewählten Silent Wings werden dann die bisher genutzten Lüfter von Nanoxia ersetzen bzw. erweitern und somit für einen leiseren Betrieb sorgen. 


Meine aktuelle Hardware ist folgende: 

Mainboard: ASRock H97 Pro4 
CPU: Intel Xeon E3-1231
GPU: Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Vapor-X
CPU-Lüfter: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 
RAM: 4x4096 Crucial Ballistix Sport 
SSD: 512GB Crucial MX100
Sound-Karte: Asus Xonar D1

Gehäuse: Nanoxia Deep Silence 1 Rev. B
Monitor: LG 24MP67VQ-P 24 Zoll 


Hier noch ein paar Bilder von meinem PC. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ich freue mich auf die Teilnahme und wünsche uns allen viel Erfolg! 

Viele Grüße
fronex


----------



## danielsche (18. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH Team,

die letzten Jahre habe ich den Artikel im Heft immer erst gelesen als die Teilnahmefrist schon abgelaufen war, oder ich sah sowieso keine Hoffnung auf Erfolg. Dieses Jahr sagt mir mein Bauchgefühl, dass ihr unbedingt mich auswählen wollt 


Seit der Geburt meines Sohnes 2014 habe ich die Leidenschaft zum Fotografieren entdeckt. Zuerst überwiegend Kinderbilder, inzwischen einfach alles. Daher betreibe ich viel Bildbearbeitung mit Lightroom, selten auch mal mit Photoshop.
Seit inzwischen über 18 Jahren bin ich leidenschaftlicher Zocker. Von CS 1.5/1.6 über Metin2 und inzwischen League of Legends, welches in all den Jahren meine Dauerbrenner waren, spiele ich auch immer wieder aktuelle und anspruchsvollere Spiele. Ganz aktuell wieder Shadow of the Tomb Raider, Final Fantasy XV und Playeruknown's Battlegrounds.


Zu meinem aktuellen System:

CPU: Intel Xeon E3-1230v3
CPU-Kühler: Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev.A (BW) Tower Kühler
Mainboard: Asrock Fatal1ty H87 Performance
Arbeitsspeicher: 8GB (2x 4096MB) Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9-9-9-24 Dual Kit
Arbeitsspeicher: Crucial Ballistix Sport Arbeitsspeicher 16GB (1600MHz, 240-polig, CL9, 2x 8GB) DDR3-RAM Kit
Grafikkarte: GeForce GTX 970 GAMING 4G
Netzteil: 500 Watt be quiet! Pure Power L8 Non-Modular 80+ Bronze
SSD: SSD 256GB 520/540 840Pro Basic SA3 SAM
SSD: Samsung MZ-75E500B/EU 850 EVO interne SSD 500GB
Gehäuse: Corsair Carbide 200R Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz
Monitor: 23" (58,42cm) Dell UltraSharp U2311H schwarz 1920x1080 VGA/DVI-D/DisplayPort




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie man erkennen kann, ist das System nicht komplett unbrauchbar. Für meinen Dauerbrenner LoL reicht es noch. Auch die Bildbearbeitung ist mit etwas Wartezeit schon noch gut machbar. Eng wird es bei aktuelleren Spielen.


Mein Hauptaugenmerk für das neue System wäre ein Plattformwechsel. DDR3 und die aktuelle Anschlussvielfalt lassen inzwischen doch zu wünschen übrig. Da ich viel Bildbearbeitung betreibe und aktuelle Spiele-Blockbuster nur hin und wieder spiele, habe ich mich für eine Plattform von AMD entschieden.  Diese bietet genug Leistung für meine Spiele und noch mehr für die Bildbearbeitung.
Da mein Monitor aus dem Jahr 2011 stammt, liebäugele ich auch da seit ca. einem Jahr mit einem Upgrade. Da ich die Grafikkarte meist erst tausche wenn es wirklich nötig wird, brauche ich keinen UHD Monitor mit Diashow. Der iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 mit WQHD und 144Hz  in Verbindung mit der MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC wäre daher die optimale Lösung für flüssigen Spielgenuss bei hohen Details und vor allem hohen Bildwiederholraten.  Da ich den Vorteil hoher Bildwiederholraten von damaligen CS Zeiten noch sehr zu schätzen weiß, spiele ich gerne auch "nur" mit mittleren Details.

Um den Plattformwechsel perfekt zu machen, würde ich mir einen AMD Ryzen 7 2700(X) und entsprechenden Arbeitsspeicher dazu kaufen. 


Zusammenfassung Pimp my PC 2018:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10 600 Watt CM (5 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 84 Punkte von 85 (1 Punkte übrig)



Unabhängig vom Ausgang der Aktion bedanke ich mich bei euch, für inzwischen fast 10 Jahre Abo (Heft). Macht weiter so!


----------



## Squalllionhead (18. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hallo liebes Team.

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich auch auf die Aktion.

Mein momentanes Setup sieht folgendermaßen aus:
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E6750  @ 2.66GHz (2 CPUs), ~2.7GHz + Standardkühler
Memory: Corsair ValueSelect 4GB DDR2-667 (4x1gb)
Mainboard: Asus P5B-V
Card name: Asus Radeon HD 6850 DirectCU V2 
Display: ASUS VS247H
Sound: ASUS Xonar DG Audio Device
SSD: SanDisk SDSSDA120G ATA Device (nachgerüstet)
Harddrive: WDC WD3200AAKS-22L6A0 ATA Device
Natzteil: Super Flower SF500A14A
Gehäuse: Chieftec Smart SH-01B-B-B




Für folgende Komponenten würde ich mich im Rahmen der Aktion entscheiden:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (12 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX Vega 64 Air Boost 8G OC (27 Punkte)

Gesamt: 82 Punkte von 85 (3 Punkte übrig).


Macht weiter so und bleibt wie ihr seid .

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Squalllionhead


----------



## WotanVonBallhausen (18. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Wertes PCGH Team, 
liebe Community.

In diesem Jahr möchte ich die Gelegenheit nicht verstreichen lassen und mich kurz vor knapp auch noch für die diesjährige "Pimp my PC" Aktion bewerben. Mein aktueller Rechenknecht steht hier seit Ende 2014 - nachdem ich mich viele Jahre nicht mit der Thematik Hardware auseinandergesetzt habe, keine Ahnung mehr hatte und mir hier schnell geholfen wurde. Der entsprechende Thread existiert noch. In den letzten Wochen und Monaten habe ich es mir nicht nehmen lassen auch ( mehr oder weniger) aktuellere Titel anzuspielen und musste (wieder einmal) feststellen, dass meine R9 290 nicht mal mehr in Full HD dazu bereit ist die 30 FSP bei halbwegs hübscher Grafik zu leisten. Zu meinem Erstaunen nicht mal in XCOM 2. Mein aktuelles System sieht so aus:

MB: Gigabyte GA-H97-D3H 
CPU: Intel Xeon E3-1231 v3
Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken ECO
RAM: Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 8GB (Dualchannel)
GraKa: PowerColor Radeon R9 290 PCS+, 4GB GDDR5
SSD: Crucial MX100 256GB
HDD: Seagate Desktop HDD 2TB (aktuell im Gehäuse aber nicht angeschlossen ist noch eine 2GB NAS)
Audio: ASUS Xonar DX 7.1
Laufwerk: LG Electronics GH24NSB0
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 500W ATX 2.4

Platz hat das im Nanoxia Deep Silence 1, mittlerweile versehen mit der Abdeckung aus dem Rev B und Lüfter Vollbestückung.
Monitor ist der LG Electronics 24EA53VQ-P, 24".
Da unser Welpe im vergangenen Jahr das LAN Kabel (samt meiner Boxenkabel) zerpflückte ist außerdem ein WLAN Karte verbaut (siehe Fotos).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Entschieden habe ich mich im Rahmen der Aktion für folgendes:


Intel-Mainboard: MSI B360 Gaming Plus (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)

Warum? Ich habe vor mein komplettes System abzulösen und zukünftig in die Welt von WQHD bzw UHD einzutauchen. Dazu möchte ich natürlich die beste Grafikkarte nutzen die aktuell erhältlich ist. Zumindest wollte ich das, bis ich den Preis gesehen habe. Daher fällt in der Aktion meine Wahl natürlich auf die *RTX 2080 Ti von MSI*, weil sie neben der tollen und vielleicht bald nutzbaren neuen Features natürlich die Rechenleistung für derartige Vorhaben liefert, dabei aber (lt. Tests) im Rahmen bleibt was Lautstärke angeht. Da ich auch meine CPU aufrüsten muss, liebäugel ich gerade mit einem *i7-8700K* (ich blinzle immer mehr, weil er stetig teurer wird) - passend dazu der *Dark Rock Pro 4*, den ich mir auch in meiner Wunschkonfig ausgesucht habe. Um dennoch ein System zu haben das unter Last nicht keucht als würde es sein Letztes machen, passen aus meiner Sicht die *Silent Wings 3 PWM* hervorragend dazu. Platz haben wird das neue System mit einem Mainboard aus der* Z390 Reihe* entweder im einem *Silent Base 801* oder dem *Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2* (jeweils orange mit Sichtfenster). Natürlich brauche ich dazu auch noch neuen RAM, das wird voraussichtlich *G.Skill Trident Z 32 GB*, gern in RGB, allerdings bin ich noch nicht sicher ob in 3200 oder 3600MHz (. So gesehen bräuchte ich das Board eigentlich nicht - aber für den Arbeitsrechner meine Dame wird es sich gut eignen, ebenso wie der Bildschirm - obwohl ich noch nicht weis ob ich meinen momentanen oder im Fallesfalle den iiyama noch an meinen Rechner hänge. Ein ausreichend dimensioniertes Netzteil muss natürlich auch noch her, ich werde hier ebenfalls zu *be quiet!* greifen (Dark Power Pro 11, das 750er oder 850er). Beim Bildschirm bin ich mir noch nicht sicher, wird wie oben beschrieben entweder WQHD oder UHD, ich würde mich sehr über GSync an Board freuen, aber preislich muss es natürlich auch passen.

Zu guter Letzt ein großes Kompliment dafür, dass es solche Aktionen bei Euch gibt. 
Allen Bewerbern wünsche ich viel Erfolg!


Beste Grüße,

Wotan


----------



## Dexter2020 (18. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Mahlzeit liebes PCGH-Team,

ich freue mich, dass ihr dieses Jahr wieder eine "Pimp my PC" Aktion gestartet habt. Ich nutze momentan noch einen leicht modifizierten Preis-Leistungs-PC, den ich mir vor knapp einem Jahr zusammengebaut habe. Danke dabei an die hilfreichen Videos von Stephan und und Torsten  - natürlich auch dem Rest der Redaktion 

Dabei herausgekommen ist dieses System:

Als Motherboard: MSI B250M PRO-VDH B250	
passende CPU:     Intel Core i5-7500 3400 
dazu den Kühler:  Alpenföhn "Brocken Eco"

als Arbeitsspeicher: G.Skill D4 8GB 2400-15 NT K2 GSK, zwei mal
und den Speichermedien: HDD: WD 1TB  Blue 5400; 
                                            SSD: ScanDisk 240GB SSD Plus, sowie eine Samsung 250GB  960 EVO PCIe M.2 

für die Grafik"leistung" ist eine Zotac GTX 1050 Ti OC und dernen Darstellung ein Samsung  24LS24D330H verantwortlich
und alles wird gefüttert von einem be quiet! Pure Power 10 400W Netzteil 
und ist umrahmt von einem Fractal Design Core 2500 Gehäuse. 

Alles in allem ein sparsames System, leider auch, was die Spieleleistung für aktuelle und auch etwas ältere Titel angeht. Ich hoffe daher, dass ihr mir die folgenden Wunschkomponenten spendiert:

Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (12 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce GTX 1070 Ti Gaming 8G (21 Punkte)
Gesamt: 77 Punkte von 85 (8 Punkte übrig)

Den Sockel 1151-1 würde ich mit dem aktuell verbauten i5-7500 bestücken und selber aufrüsten, eventuell auch einen stärkeren Lüfter verbauen.
Der Netzteilwechsel ist hier wohl obligatorisch bei 400Watt.
Der Arbeitsspeicher verträgt ebenfalls ein Update, was mit dem CPU-Wechsel einhergeht.
Die Speichergeräte werden übernommen, die funktionieren tadellos. Die redundanten Komponenten (Gehäuse, Motherboard, Grafikkarte etc.) werde ich einem Freund stiften, der auf einem, in die Jahre gekommenen, Laptop zocken muss.

Ich wünsche allen anderen Teilnehmern viel Glück und meinem Freund toi, toi, toi!


----------



## Aggl (18. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Auuu fast hätte ich die alljährliche *Pimp my PC 2018 Aktion *verpasst! D: Was für ein Frevel!

An meinem Rechner hat sich seid 2012 oder 2013 (?!) leider nichts weiter geändert, entweder war die Preis/Upgradeleistung zu schwach - bis zur GTX 1070/1080/ti  gab es einfach keinen Anreiz oder aber das Geld ging für einen Umzug quer durch Deutschland drauf. So langsam wird es nun aber Zeit für ein Upgrade, schon seid Jahren lässt sich nicht mehr alles - selbst unter 1080p, geschweige denn in gemoddeden Games- in seiner schönsten Pracht bewundern. Noch dazu teile ich mir den Rechner mit meiner Frau, was Multiplayer zu zweit oder gemeinsam mit Freunden leider zu einem unmöglichen Traum macht. Daher freue ich mich über diese Chance!

Hier meine liebgewonne, wenn auch in die Jahre gekommene "Rocket" von 2013 (Vorsicht Staubratten!):



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da das Seitenteil den letzten Umzug nicht überlebt hat, ist der Rechner  leider immer wieder arg verstaubt. Alle 2-3 Wochen muss ich also immer  wieder ran: regelmäßiges entstauben ist definitiv Pflicht =( 
_(Daher habe ich auch das Gehäuse gewählt - ein Neues wäre wirklich ein Segen!)
_



Hardware:
CPU: Intel i5 4670K
RAM: 4x4 GB DDR3 G.Skill Trident F3-2400C10D-8GTX
Board: ASRock Z87M Pro4 (das war ein notdürftiger Ersatzkauf, nach dem das alte Asus Gaming OC abgeraucht ist und auch noch 2 RAM Riegel mit in den Tod gerissen hatte)
GPU: Sapphire 290 Tri X OC 
Gehäuse: IN WIN Dragon Slayer 
Monitor: BenQ G2420 HDBL (1080p)​ 

Nun zu meiner Wahl der einzelnen Komponenten:
    AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 80 Punkte von 85 (5 Punkte übrig)​ 

· Das *Mainboard MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon* wäre für mich eine super Einstiegschance zu einer neuen AMD CPU. Da  schiele ich schon seit Ryzen drauf, nun wären dies aber echt ein  notwendiges Upgrade. 
_(Gerade auch weil ich in der Vergangenheit immer mal einen Server für  Freunde gestellt habe, da hat man niemals zu wenig Rechenpower!)_
· Ein passender *CPU Kühler* wie der *be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 *würde nicht nur wesentlich besser zum Innenleben passen, mal ehrlich.. schaut euch den mal an.. wie kann man den nicht großartig finden. Noch dazu ist er verdammt cool! (verzeiht mir den Wortwitz)
· ein *Gehäuse-Traum *wie das *be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange* wäre ein echter Segen... ohh man ich wäre den Staub los. Mal Gehäuselüfter, CPU-Kühler oder Netzteil entstaubt? Das ist alles ein Witz gegen diesen Entstaubungs-Alptraum einer Sapphire 290 Tri-X OC. Seinerzeit eine tolle Leistung, aber reinigen will die niemand. Wirklich, Zumindest kein zweites Mal.
· *Gaming-Monitor iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1* in *1440p*! Das gehört für mich mittlerweile mehr zu den sagenumwobenen Mythen der Hardware-Welt.. mehr als 1080p ist's bei mir nie geworden, somit gehöre ich wohl immer noch zu den lupenlosen Pixelzählern. Die 290 würde es ohne Abstriche auch einfach nicht schaffen... =(
· ... und daher *muss* ich einer *Grafikkarte *wie der *MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC* schon ein wenig hinterherschmachten :o wie könnte man auch nicht?! Sie wäre ein würdiger Nachfolger meiner 290 und obendrein auch in der Lage, die 1440p des iiyama G-Master zu befeuern... ...und sie lebten glücklich und zufrieden bis ans Ende ihrer Tage. 

Ich danke euch, der Redaktion und das ganze PCGH-Team, für diese alljährlich großartige Chance und wünsche auch allen anderen Teilnehmern viel Glück bei ihrer Wunschzusammenstellung! 

Schöne Grüße,
Aggl


----------



## Olaf25 (18. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH,

hiermit möchte ich mich bewerben zu Pimp my PC 2018. Mein jetziger PC ist nicht mehr der neueste, deswegen muss ich für die Titel, wie Black Ops 4,  Far Cry 5 und Anno 1800 langsam aufrüsten. Leider habe ich zur Zeit nicht viel Geld übrig, wegen meinem Maschinenbaustudium. Da ich zu Hause 3D Objekte rendern und erstellen muss, reicht meine Nvidia GTX 980 nicht mehr aus. Die ganze Zeit habe ich Ruckler oder lange Wartezeiten im Programm. Durch einen größeren und hochauflösenderen Monitor macht sich dann auch die Arbeit einfacher mit vielen Fenstern. Mein jetziger 24 Zoll 60Hz Aldi Monitor wird dann als zweit Monitor fungieren. Durch die forderten CAD-Programme wird mein AMD Ryzen 5 1600 auch ganz schön heiß, für die Kühlung wäre der be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 ideal. Zum einfachen Übertakten der CPU ist das Mainboard MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon genau das richtige. Um das allgemeine System kühl zu halten sind die leisen Lüfter von be quiet! sehr gut geeignet, um rechenintensive Aufgaben zu bewältigen.  

Hier sind meine ausgewählten Komponenten:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 78 Punkte von 85 (7 Punkte übrig)

Mein jetziger PC:

Prozessor: AMD Ryzen 5 1600
Mainboard: MSI B350 PC MATE
Grafikkarte: Zotac GTX 980 AMP!
Gehäuse: Sharkoon TG5 
CPU-Kühler: EKL Ben Nevis Advanced 
Netzeil: be quiet! Pure Power 10 500w
Festplatte: WD Blue 1TB
SSD: Crucial MX 300 275GB

Monitor: 24 Zoll Aldi 60Hz

Ich hoffe, dass es nicht schlimm ist, wenn ich nicht alle Punkte ausgenutzt habe. Ich bedanke mich im voraus für die tolle Aktion.

Liebe Grüße Jan


----------



## MarcoKrause (18. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team 


ich habe seit geraumer Zeit vor meinem betageten Spielesystem ein Upgrade zu verpassen, leider ist dieses 
schon so alt das quasi ein koplett neues System her muß.
Dieses sprengt aber zur Zeit mein Buget, da ich dieses Jahr geheiratet habe.
Daher dachte ich mir, ich versuche mal mein Glück bei dieser Aktion,
um mir diesen Traum zu erfüllen 


Mein System besteht zur zeit aus:


AsRock-Mainboard:    B85 Pro3-M
CPU-Kühler:                EKL  Alpenföhn Himalaya 
Lüfter:                           be quiet! Pure Wings PWM (2 × 120)
                                       Scythe Slip Stream (2 x 120)
                                       Scythe Slip Stream (1 x 140)
Monitor:                       Medion 26" lcd 
Radeon-Grafikkarte:  Asus Matrix-R9 290X-4GD5
Gehäuse:                      Coolermaster CM690
Speicher :                     2 x 8GB G.Skill DDR3
Festplatten:                 Crucial MX100 256GB
                                      Toschiba 3TB DT01ACA300
                                       Samsung 300GB HD321KJ
Prozessor :                   Intel I7-2600
Netzteil:                       Thermaltake Smart SE 730W

Meine Wunsch Produkte wären


Intel-Mainboard:          MSI B360 Gaming Plus (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler:                  be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set:                      be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Monitor:                         iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte:      MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkt

Gesamt:                          85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)


Die neuen  Komponenten würde ich dan in das neues System einbauen,
und mit dem Erspartem  zusätlich noch einen neuen Prozessor und Speicher 
kaufen.
Ergänzt wir das ganze dann durch die Kokmponenten, die ich noch aus dem alten System 
übernehmen kann.
Gehäuse,Netzteil und Festplatten.

MFG M.Krause


----------



## LordNicon1979 (18. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH,

hiermit möchte ich mich bewerben zu Pimp my PC 2018.

das sind die Komponenten die ich mir ausgesucht habe.

AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock Slim (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein System zur Zeit:

Asus Maximus X Hero
Core i7 8700K @5Ghz von Hand geköpft und mit Flüssigmetall versehen
Gskill Trident Z RGB 3200 cl 16
Komplette EK Waterblocks custom Wasserkühlung. (bis auf AGB)
AGB ist von Alphacool
1* EK 360 Coolstream Xl
1* EK 360 Coolstream SL
Gainward GTX 1070 Pheonix GS
Creative Soundblaster Z
Corsair RM 650W
Monitor ist ein Asus PG278Q Gsync 144Hz
2* Samsung SSD Evo 860 / 500GB / 250 GB /
1* 1TB WD 
1* 4TB WD
Gehäuse ist ein Fractal Define R6 TG

Mein system ist ansich stimmig, aber leider reichte das geld nicht mehr für eine Vernünftige Grafikkarte.  Die Graka würde ich Gerne Tauschen und mit den restlichen Komponeten nen 2. PC für meine Frau zusammen bauen.


----------



## atherea (18. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

mein liebgewonnener PC, der 2013 zusammengestellt und durch mein "Abiturgeld" bezahlt wurde, hat mir immer gute Dienste geleistet. Leider möchte meine Grafikkarte nun nicht mehr so ganz mitmachen wenn ich Skyrim oder Mass Effect modde oder Witcher 3 spielen möchte. Vor kurzem habe ich zumindest mal das Netzteil und das Gehäuse aufgerüstet, mit dem Plan eine gtx1070 zu kaufen, aber bisher hat das Geld dazu noch nicht gereicht.

Aktuell sieht mein PC so aus: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gigabyte Z77-DS3H Mainboard
Intel Core i7-3770K Prozessor
16GB RAM
NVIDIA GeForce GTX660 Grafikkarte
bequiet! straight Power 10 Netzteil mit 500W

Meine Wunschkonfiguration: 

Intel-Mainboard: MSI B360 Gaming Plus (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock Slim (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mit allem außer meiner Grafikkarte bin ich eigentlich zufrieden, zumindest gibt es da die nächsten 2-3 Jahre noch nichts akutes zu meckern, deshalb habe ich hier Wert auf die Grafikkarte gelegt. Dabei sollte ich natürlich darüber nachdenken mein Netzteil aufzurüsten. 
Mit dem neuen Mainboard kann ich dann auch auf einen neuen Prozessor sparen, wenn meiner nicht mehr möchte. 

Die Idee, dass jeder Teilnehmer am Gewinnspiel sich die Konfiguration selber aussuchen kann finde ich super gut, weiter so.

Viele liebe Grüße,
Adria


----------



## henne121 (18. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

*Meine Bewerbung:

1. Aktuelles System

*


CPU: Intel I5-2500 
CPU-Kühler: Sycthe Ashura 
Mainboard: Asrock Z77-M 
GPU: Gigabyte GTX 660ti 
Gehäuse: Bitfenix Prodigy-M 
Netzteil: Cougar A-450 
RAM: 8GB DDR3 Low-Profile Ram 
HDD: Hitachi 1TB 
SSD: Samsung 830 128GB 


*2. Aktuelle Peripherie

*


Tastatur: Logitech K280e 
Maus: Logitech G400 
Kopfhörer/Mic: Logitech UE6000 + Zalman Mic 1 
Monitor: Dell U2515H 

*3. Ausgewählte Produkte
*


AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte) 
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10 600 Watt CM (5 Punkte) 
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte) 
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte) 
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte) 

Gesamt: 84 Punkte von 85 (1 Punkte übrig)




Mein PC ist mittlerweile nicht mehr der schnellst und außderm laut. Geschwindigkeit wird bei den meisten Teilnehmern wohl ein Grund sein, aber ich habe mir explizit bei der Lautstärke und den Temperaturen Gedanken gemacht. Als ich meinen o.g. und im Bild dargstellten PC zusammengebaut habe, achtete ich nicht gerade auf eine gute Ausgewogenheit. Das Gehäuse in Verbindung mit dem überdimensonierten CPU-Kühler macht den Einbau und die Wartung der Hardware unnötig kompliziert. Das Budget-Netzteil macht sich deutlich bemerkbar und erledigt lediglich seine Pflicht ohne die Kür.
An diesem Punkt erhoffe ich mir durch das neue Gehäuse und das Netzteil mehr Raum zum Hantieren und ein bessers Geräuschniveau. 
Bei der Grafikkarte liegt der Generationen- und Klassenunterschied auf der Hand, keine weitere Erläuterung nötig 
Das Mainboard wäre der Stein des Anstoßes um den alten Intel in Rente zu schicken und durch einen schicken Ryzen inkl. 16 GB Ram zu ersetzen.
Mein Monitor ist vermutlich das aktuellste Produkt, aber als ich ihn mir anschaffte war es schon ein Quantensprung und ich erhoffe mir, dass die zusätzlichen Features des Iiyama mich nochmal positiv überraschen.

Vielen Danke für die Chance,

henne121


----------



## Mardy (18. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Servus zusammen!

Mein System ist leider etwas veraltet und momentan fehlt das Kleingeld für eine Aufrüstung. 

Hier mein System: 
Gigabyte GA-H97-D3H Intel H97
Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 4x 3.40GHz
Asus ROG Strix GeForce GTX1060
630 Watt be quiet! Pure Power
Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600 DIMM
Samsung S27E510C 27Zoll

Mein Wunsch: 
Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 82 Punkte von 85 (3 Punkte übrig)

Grüße Dominic


----------



## BlnStyle (18. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Gerne nehme ich die Chance war an dem Gewinnspiel teilzunehmen. Da mein Gerät schon etwas älter ist, drücke ich mir besonders die Daumen 

Falls ich das von mir ausgewählte Paket gewinne, würde ich mir einen Ryzen 5 2600 dazu holen und erstmal 16GB DDR4 Ram wobei ich da noch nicht den Hersteller benennen kann.

Meine jetzige Hardware ist:
- Asus Sabertooth z77 (leider zwei Rambänke hin)
- Intel i7 3770k @stock, Kühler ist der Raijintek Leto
- 4x4 GB 1600 DDR3 G-Skill Ripjaws  
- Asus Strix RX480 O8G Gaming @1420 MHz GPU, 2200MHz VRam
- NT PC Power& Cooling Silencer MK II 950W
- Creative X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Soundkarte
- Asus MX239H 23" FHD Monitor

- Speichermedium: 
2TB HDD (Datengrab)
512 GB Samsung 840 Evo (Spiele)
120 GB OCZ Agility3 (Win10, Treiber)

-Lüfter etc:
4x Alpenföhn 120mm Wing Boost 2 Blau
1x Alpenföhn 140mm Wing Boot 2 Blau
2x NZXT FS-200mm Silent Lüfter 
2x Revoltec Kaltlichtkathode V2 30cm 

Gehäuse: 
NZXT Phantom 410

Kommen wir zu den neuen Komponenten:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 84 Punkte von 85 (1 Punkte übrig)

Wie oben geschrieben Kaufe ich dann einen Ryzen 5 2600 dazu und 16 GB DDR4 Ram

Vielen Dank für die Teilnahme und ich hoffe das ich gewinne


----------



## kuttna (18. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo,

meine begehrte Kombination ist folgende:

  AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce GTX 1070 Ti Gaming 8G (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 68 Punkte von 85 (17 Punkte übrig)



Dagegen stehen aus dem Jahr 2012 folgende Komponenten:

Inter Core2Quad 8400
4GB RAM
Mainboard ASUS Commando
NVIDIA GTX 260
128GB Plextor SSD
Festplatten: Samsung 1,5TB , Seagate 3TB , WD 1TB




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Allen Teilnehmern wünsche ich viel Glück.

PS: Bauen möchte ich gerne selber


----------



## kone1k1 (18. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

​*Mein Aktuelles System:*

-Xeon E3 1230v3
-MSI GTX 770
-MSI Z87 G45 Gaming Mainboard
-4x2GB DDR3 Corsair Dominator GT
-Cougar GX 800
-Asus VG248QE Monitor
-NOCTUA CPU-Kuehler NH-U12P

*Mein Wunsch-System:*

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)


Gesamt: 78 Punkte von 85 (7 Punkte übrig)

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team
ich freu mich sehr das dieses Jahr die Aktion wieder stattfindet.  Letztes Jahr wollte ich eigentlich auch schon mitmachen, habe es aber dann doch verpasst.
Mein System ist mittlerweile in vielen bereichen in die Jahre gekommen. Gerade die Grafikkarte mit ihren 2GB Vram stößt immer wieder an ihre Grenzen. Ich wollte sie schon längst ersetzen, doch die Mining-preise wollte ich nicht mitgehen.  
Auch jetzt sind die Preise noch nicht in annehmbaren Regionen. Ich spiele immer noch sehr häufig. Doch in Spielen wie AC: Origins oder Skyrm mit Mods verlässt mich meine 770 leider immer häufiger.
Mit einer neuen Graka hoffe ich auch erstmal in den Genuss von WQHD oder auch 4k zu kommen. Nächstes Jahr möchte ich auf einen Ryzen CPU und auf mindestens 16GB DDR 4 wechseln.

Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Erfolg.
Kone1K1


----------



## darcscyone (18. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Da mein Spielzeug schon etwas leidet nutze ich die Chance folgendes zu ersetzten:

Mainboard: ASRock Z68 Pro 3
Enermax MODU 82+, 525W
CPU: Intel i7-2600K @ 4.1GHz
Kühlung: corsair h40
Noctua Lüfter 2x 120 mm, 2x 80mm
Gehäuse NZXT (2011)
16GB DDR3-1600 Kingston (4x4 Dimms, 9-9-9-25)
Ausus Nvidia GeForce GTX 660Ti, 2GB
Sound: Creative X-Fi, PCIe
Samsung SyncMaster 204B
WD600HLHX 600GB
Samsung SSD830, 256GB (Win)
Samsung SSD470, 60GB
Samsung HD204UI, 2TB
Samsung HD642JJ, 640GB
Samsung CDRW SH-S203P


Sehr gern durch dieses:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10 600 Watt CM (5 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 81 Punkte von 85 (4 Punkte übrig)

Abrunden würde ich es dann durch einen Ryzen 2700x, und genügend RAM

Aber dennoch viel Glück an alle anderen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drottel (18. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Aktuelles System:
CPU: Xeon 1230 v2
GPU: Gainward  GTX 770 2GB
Ram: 16GB DDR3-1600
Mainboard: Asrock Z77 Pro3
Speicher: 4x SSD
Kühler: Dark Rock Pro 2
PSU: BQ Straight Power E9 580W
Soundkarte: ASUS Xonar
Bildschirm: Dell UltraSharp U2518D

Mein System ist auch schon älter und die Grafikkarte zwingt einen so manche Details zu reduzieren.
Da ich mir zudem noch einen WQHD Bildschirm zugelegt habe merkt man die 2GB der GTX770 bei neueren Spielen.
Für ein Upgrade wäre deshalb hauptsächlich eine neue Grafikkarte nötig. Eine RTX2080 sollte diese Probleme beheben.
Meine CPU leistet zwar immer noch gute Dienste aber mit einen neuen Mainboard würde ich wieder auf AMD (wahrscheinlich R7 2700X) wechseln um nicht am CPU Limit zu spielen.
Zudem hätte ich dann endlich genügend SATA3 Steckplätze für meine Festplatten.

Einen neuen CPU-Kühler benötige ich zwar nicht aber wenn ich schon einen nehmen muss, dann bleibe ich beim Dark Rock Pro, der hat mir die letzten Jahre auch gute Dienste geleistet und sieht einfach gut aus.
Als Gehäuse das be quiet! Dark Base 700 und da diese s Gehäuse gar keine Möglichkeit für ein DVD-Laufwerk hat, kann ich dieses Relikt auch nicht mehr einbauen,benutzt habe ich es die letzten Jahre sowieso nicht.

Da ich mich schon mit WQHD angefreundet habe durfte es nicht der kleine iiyama sein und 144Hz sind in Shootern auch nicht schlecht,
auch wenn ich Freesync mit der RTX 2080 nicht verwenden kann.

Macht zusammen:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 83 Punkte von 85 (2 Punkte übrig)


----------



## ungleubiger (18. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebes PCGH-Team,

ich probiere auch mal mein Glück. Vorab erstmal herzlichen Dank an Euch und Eure Partner, dass Ihr eine solche Aktion möglich macht.

Das derzeitige Innenleben von meinem PC sieht wie folgt aus:
CPU: Intel i7 4770K
CPU Cooler: Noctua NH-D15
Mainboard: Asus Z87 Deluxe
RAM: 16 GB DDR3 1600er Corsair Quadkit
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G
SSD: 2x 256GB Samsung 840pro
SSD: 1x 500GB Samsung 850evo
HDD: 5x2TB WD Black
Netzteil: 850W be quiet Dark Power Pro
Gehäuse: Lian LI PC-A70F
Soundcard: Creative SB X-Fi

Meine Monitore:
Monitore: 2x Asus 24" (1x VS248 und 1x VG248)

Das System hat jetzt ca. 5,5 Jahre auf der Uhr. Ursprünglich hatte ich als CPU-Cooler den Prolimatech Black Series Genesis "Triple AL Vortex Red Edition" verbaut, jedoch war selbst mir die Lautstärke doch etwas zu hoch. Anfangs beinhaltete mein System eine GTX770 von Palit, welche durch die GTX780ti SC von EVGA ersetzt wurde. Leider hatte ich bei EVGA nur Montagsversionen erwischt, sodass die Grafikkarte in 2 Jahren 3-mal getauscht werden musste. Die 980ti von MSI sowie die Samsung 850evo 500GB stecken seit Anfang 2016 in meinem System.

Meine Wunschliste sieht wie folgt aus:
AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 78 Punkte von 85 (7 Punkte übrig)

Warum habe ich mich für diese Konfig entschieden?
Ich finde, man merkt mittlerweile das Alter des PCs, auch wenn dieser 1-mal zum Jahresanfang komplett gereinigt und neu aufgesetzt wird. Ursprünglich wollte ich erst ein Upgrade mit erscheinen von Zen2 durchführen. Mit dem Gewinn würde ich vorzeitig ein Upgrade umsetzen. Die Komponenten habe ich weiter unter aufgelistet.

Warum das AMD Board mit AM4 Sockel?
AMD ist günstiger, hat in der kürzeren Vergangenheit ordentlich abgeliefert, verdient daher jeglichen Support und der Leistungsunterschied zu meiner jetzigen CPU ist beachtlich. Zudem hätte ich dann endlich M2 aufm Board und würde dann die beiden 840er von Samsung umgehend austauschen, besonders die Systemplatte hat schon einiges aufm Buckel. Die TR-Plattform von AMD ist nichts für mich.

Warum der schwarze Brocken als CPU-Cooler?
Das neue Case hat ein Fenster und da passt es von der Farbe einfach besser. Mein jetziger CPU-Cooler sowie der Neue sind auf einem ähnlich hohen Niveau was Luftkühlung angeht.

Warum das neue Case?
Mein jetziges Gehäuse bietet zwar hinreichend Platz, jedoch ist es für „breite“ Grafikkarten nicht optimal geeignet. Die Grafikkarte eckt an der Sicherung für die hinteren Slots an. Leider lassen die Klemmen, wenn die Grafikkarte zuerst eingebaut ist, nicht mehr an dem vorgesehenen Platz montieren. Selbst die schief eingebaute Grafikkarte funktioniert super. Die Front vom jetzigen Case wird leider nur von 2 Metallstiften und 2 Plastikstiften gehalten. Die beiden Plastikstifte oben sind abgebrochen, daher musste ich die Front oben mit Klebeband befestigen, sonst würde sie einfach nach vorne fallen.

Warum „nur“ einen Full HD Monitor in der Auswahl?
Mir reicht Full HD vollkommen aus, außerdem fehlt mir noch ein zweiter 144Hz Monitor.

Warum habe ich „nur“ die RTX 2080 ausgewählt?
Punkte Punkte Punkte. Außerdem ist sie für eine Full HD Auflösung vollkommen ausreichend. Der Unterschied zu meiner jetzigen Grafikkarte dürfte gigantisch sein.

Welche Upgrades sind geplant?
Die Upgrades habe ich in 3 Kategorien eingeteilt, abhängig von der Priorität.

Sofortiges Upgrade:
AMD Ryzen 7 2700X 8x 3.70GHz So.AM4 BOX
16GB Corsair Vengeance LPX LP schwarz DDR4-3200 DIMM CL16 Dual Kit
512GB Samsung 970 Pro M.2 2280 PCIe 3.0 x4 32Gb/s 3D MLC NAND (MZ-V7P512BW)

Optionales Upgrade:
1000GB Samsung 860 Evo 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s 3D-NAND TLC (MZ-76E1T0B/EU)
Windows 10 64bit

Späteres Upgrade:
Ich hoffe noch auf 8TB oder 10TB der WD Black und würde dann die bisherigen ersetzen, abhängig vom Preis, auch wenn die Black-Variante immer teuer ist.

Viel Erfolg auch an alle anderen Teilnehmer.

Viele Grüße
ungleubiger





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## topse72 (18. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PC Games Hardware - Team,

für die Mühen im Voraus schon einmal herzlichen Dank, daß diese tolle Aktion jährlich stattfinden kann.

Meine Wunschkonfiguration für 2018 lautet:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock Slim (2 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)


Mein aktuelles System hat sich im letzten Jahr nicht verändert, bis auf das Netzteil!!
D.h. man kann mein System eigentlich nicht mehr aufrüsten. Die Widersprüche s. unten.

Prozessor: Intel Core i7-3770K @ 3,90GHz
Prozessor Lüfter: Scythe Mugen 3 PCGH-Edition (war letztes Mal ein Tippfehler)
Mainboard: MSI Mpower Z77
Arbeitsspeicher: Corsair DIMM 16 GB DDR3-1600 Kit,
Festplatte1: SSD Samsung Evo 840 256GB
Festplatte2: Seagate Sata 600 3TB
Festplatte3: WD WD40EFRX 4 TB Red 
Grafikkarte: MSI 970 Gaming 4GB
Sound: Creative Sound Blaster Z retail PCIe
Netzteil: BE QUIET! Dark Power Pro 11 650 Watt NEU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Gehäuse: Nanoxia Deep Silence Two
Monitor: LG Flatron W2442PA
Betriebssystem: Windows 10Pro 64-Bit

An der Aktion habe ich im letzten Jahr schon teilgenommen, leider ohne Erfolg. Oder vielleicht doch nicht    . Der Wunsch war zwar groß, aber die Quittung habe ich vorherige Woche erhalten. Windows hat ein Problem auf meinem Computer gefunden. UFFF was nun?? Anfangs war noch alles unproblematisch doch dann ständig die Meldung „Application has stopped working“ - die Internetsuche ging los. Diverse Fehler gefunden und ausgemergelt. Doch da stellte ich fest, die „aktuellsten“ Updates und Treiber sind über 5 Jahre alt und machen Lücken in der Hardware, die Win10 bzw. die neue Software nicht stopfen kann. Was hilft die beste Software, wenn die Hardware nicht mehr mithalten kann!!!
Dann kam noch das Problem mit dem Grafikkarten -Treiber. Juhu GeForce-Experience meldet sich. Neuer Treiber 411.xy, „jep machste und, weil du ja schon mal drinnen bist guckste mal ob Quake Champion eine Autokonfiguration hat!!“ Ja hat sie – und schwupp meine Geforce 970 bekommt alles auf Ultra – wow!!! Zwei Runden, momentan ist da ja so ne Aktion „Slipgate“. „Application has stopped working“ !!!!! CPU und GPU brutal heiß, kenn ich von meinen System nicht. Also ein Grillwagen mit mehreren Stangen Hähnchen drauf, ist vermutlich noch kühl. Da hatte ich die Schauze voll. Wiederherstellungspunkt vom 4 Oktober 2018 hergestellt und alles lief wieder super Geforce-Treiber 399,xy und WinUpdate 1809 glaub auch zurückgesetzt. Quake bemängelt nun den alten Treiber - pups drauf. Wie haben wir noch zu WIN 98-Zeiten gesagt - "never change a running system"!!! PC heruntergefahren und beim nächsten Start kein Muckser mehr. Neues Netzteil bestellt eingebaut, beim Umlegen des Netzteilschalters, ein gewohntes „KLACK“. Ich vermute aber auch, dass das Netzteil das Motherboard gerettet hat. Vielleicht war der Überspannungsschutz hier sinnvoll.

Darum würde ich gerne mit Eurer Aktion meinen PC nicht mehr aufrüsten sondern einen neuen gestalten evtl. mit einem AMD Ryzen 7 2700X. Computer-Lobby sein dank, daß man alle paar Jahre etwas zusammenschrauben muss .
Und die Zeit für FullHD am PC ist sowieso vorbei. Der Satz wurde fast eins zu eins vom Vorjahr übernommen. Selbst der Monitor LG W2442 hat für Win10 keine Software-Unterstützung mehr bekommen, es wird einfach nur noch neu produziert(damit ist eben mehr Geld verdient oder die Hardware zeigt wie in meinem Fall erhebliche Defizite auf und versteht die neu "Programmierung" nicht), schade.

LG topse


----------



## Marnit (18. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Meine ausgesuchten Komponenten sind:
AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)
Gesamt: 83 Punkte von 85 (2 Punkte übrig)


Momentan wird von mir folgendes System verwendet:
i5 2500K, mit Standardkühler von Intel
GTX 960 2Gb
beQuiet 400Watt
8 GB Ram 
500 GB HDD
Sharkoon Rebel 9 Gehäuse
ASUS p8h67-m Mainboard
3 Gehäuselüfter
LG IPS 237


Selbst erwerben müsste ich:
AMD r5 2600
ausreichendes Netzteil. Habe zwar noch ein weiteres 500 Watt von beQuiet, aber dies dürfte noch zu schwach sein
16 Gb Ram

Wozu benötige ich den Rechner? Für die Star Citizen Alpha. Meine momentanen Abstürze dürften wohl auf den i5 zurückzuführen sein. 

Ansonsten muss ich sagen, dass es viel zu viele Punkte gibt, die ich verteilen konnte. Und meine Endscheidung eher nach dem Tim Allen Prinzip ging ... >>mehr Power<<. Wirklich nötig habe ich einen guten CPU Kühler. Im idle stört er nicht. Nur bei Spielen, die auch mal ruhige Phasen bieten, dröhnt es schon leicht unterm Tisch und zerstört die Stimmung. Und wenn ich ehrlich bin, würde mir auch locker ein B450 mATX AMD Mainboard mit einer GTX 1060 6Gb genügen. Die leider von MSI nicht zur Auswahl standen. Bei dem Dark Base 700 hat es mir die dezente Beleuchtung angetan. Für gewöhnlich brauche ich keine Beleuchtung am oder im Gehäuse. Hier versprüht das Gehäuse aber schon einen elegantes Auftreten und ein Habengefühl.


----------



## DannyL (18. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

als langjähriger Leser der PCGH (seit dem ersten Heft!) möchte ich mich gerne wieder bewerben. Eigentlich bin ich mit meinem PC recht zufrieden, eigentlich. Aber wie jedes Jahr kommt mal wieder der unbändige Bastel-Drang und ein paar kleinere Upgrades finde ich bei der aktuellen Pimp-My-PC-Aktion. Jetzt darf man mich natürlich auch schlagen, da mein PC doch wohl ausreichend genug erscheinen mag. Das ist richtig, aber Basteln geht bei mir aber vor und von Lego Technik gibt es aktuell nach dem Schaufelradbagger nichts, was ich mir in den Schrank stellen möchte. In den vergangenen Jahren habe ich mich mit meinem damals wesentlich schlechteren PCs beworben und kein Glück gehabt. Dieses Mal habe ich vielleicht ja mehr Glück, oder?

Ich möchte beim Pimp-My-PC 2018 vorrangig auf das Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 von be quiet! setzen, da ich meinen PC endlich invertiert verbauen möchte. Meiner Frau gefällt der aktuelle Standort des Silent Base 800 auf meinem Schreibtisch nicht. So könnte ich das ganze auch noch umsetzen, damit es weniger störend wirkt. Das nächste Upgrade wäre die MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC, die meine ASUS Geforce GTX 1080 ROG STRIX ersetzen wird, so dass ich mit meinen Spielchen weiterhin flüssig spielen kann und das auch mit einer höheren Auflösung als nur FullHD, da ich gerne mit aktiviertem DSR spiele. Beim Board habe ich mich auf das MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC eingeschossen, wobei mir die neuere Variante mit dem Z390 noch eher entgegen gekommen wäre. Mein aktuelles ASRock-Board stellt zwar das Non-Plus-Ultra mit der Ausstattung dar, aber ich habe noch immer meine kleinen Problemchen mit dem UEFI-BIOS und der Spannungskeule auf meinem i7-8700k - trotz Beta-Bios. Der Dark Rock Pro 4 wäre als Nachfolger meines Dark Rock Pro 3 gerne gesehen, denn bei dem Umbau möchte ich mir nicht schon wieder alle Finger verbiegen, zumal ich keine Chirurgenfinger habe  Vielleicht kann ich meine Hausordnung von einem Upgrade auf den i9-9900k überzeugen, dann hab ich noch etwas mehr Leistung für meine Videobearbeitung.

Beim Monitor bin ich noch unentschieden, habe das Mittelfeld gewählt. Aber hier kommt wie immer etwas Kritik bei der Auswahl, nVidia und FreeSync funktioniert noch nicht perfekt zusammen. Doch mit der Auflösung von 2560*1440 kann ich jedoch im Alltag eine ganze Menge anfangen, zumal der Platz nach dem Umbau für einen zweiten Monitor wäre.

Bevor ich zu den Bildern und den Specs meines PCs komme, möchte ich noch einmal sagen, dass ich den Umbau selbst vornehmen möchte und dieses mit einigen Bildern begleiten und einem kleinen Bericht vervollständigen werde.

Specs:


Intel i7-8700K 
beQuiet Dark Rock Pro 3 
ASRock Fatal1ty Z370 Professional Gaming i7 
16 GB Corsair Vengeance RGB 3000 MHz 
ASUS Geforce GTX 1080 Strix Advanced Edition# 
SoundBlasterX AE-5 
Adata SX8000 512 GB 
Samsung 950 Pro 256 GB 
4 TB WD Red 
2 TB WD Green 
1,5 TB WD Green 
LG BH10LS38 
beQuiet Dark Power P10 550W 
beQuiet Silent Base 800 

So meine Auswahl in Kürze:

Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte) 
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte) 
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte) 
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte) 
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte) 
Gesamt: 81 Punkte von 85 (4 Punkte übrig)

So, nun kommen noch die aktuellen Bilder:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bedanke mich für die Chance und eure Geduld beim Lesen. Falls ich auserwählt werde, setze ich nächstes Jahr aus - versprochen!

Gruß
Danny


----------



## hRy1337 (18. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hey PCGH 

Meine Auswahl:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 84 Punkte von 85 (1 Punkte übrig)


Meine aktuelles System:

CPU: Ryzen 7 1700
Kühler: Be quiet Silent Loop 240
GPU: Palit GTX 980Ti Super Jetstream @ 1400/1800MHz
Board: Asus Prime X370-Pro Bios Ver. 4024
RAM: Corsair Vengeance LPX CMK16GX4M2B3000C15 2*8GB @ DOCP 2933 MHz
SSD1: Crucial MX100 512 GB
SSD2: Crucial MX300 525 GB
HDD1: Seagate 4TB
HDD2: Seagate 4TB
HDD3: Seagate 4TB
HDD4: WD 4TB
HDD5: WD 4TB
HDD6: WD 4TB
Netzteil: BeQuiet DarkPower Pro 650W
Tastatur: Logitech G15 Refresh
Maus: Logitech G402
Sound: Creative SoundBlaster Recon 3D
Headset: Sennheiser PC 350
Boxen: Trust GXT 38
Monitor: AOC 28" U2868PQU UHD@60Hz
Gehäuse: Zalman MS1000-HS2

Über das Board würde ich mich freuen, weil ich mit dem Asus nicht so zufreiden bin. Hoffe bei dem MSi auf Besserung gerade in Bezug auf Ram OC und genereller Stabilität.
Das Dark Base Pro 900 in Rev.2 ist ein absoluter Wunsch von mir. Ich finde das Gehäuse genial durchdacht und es bietet genug Platz für meine Platten und ordentlicher Kühlung. Bin sowieso ein be quiet Fan 
Den Montor Finde ich performant und hübsch. Käme meiner Vorstellung eines Multi-Monitor-Setups näher, wenn es auch kein 4k Monitor ist wie mein Aktueller.
Meine 980Ti nagt an der Kotzgrenze auf 4k. Da käme mir die RTX2080 gerade recht. GPU Power kann man eigentlich nie genug haben. 
Der be quiet Pure Rock ist nur ein Lückenfüller. Das muss ich leider eingestehen, aber ist wohl auch verständlich 

Mein aktuelles System ist bestimmt nicht das Schlechteste, dennoch würde ich mich riesig über das Upgrade freuen.
Denn ein Umzug mit teilweise anstehender Neuausstattung hab ich hinter mir und ein neuer, gebrauchter Wagen wird nächstes Jahr auch fällig. Da bekommt der PC nicht mehr die gewohnte Aufmerksamkeit.
Außerdem stehen manche große Titel (hoffentlich) bald an. Zum Beispiel Battlefield 5, Star Citizen, Cyberpunk 2077, The Division 2. 
Danke für die tolle Aktion und ich wünsche mir... erm...allen viel Glück (:


----------



## w4tchEr (18. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

So nun zu meiner Situation,

Bisher habe ich bei so einer Aktion noch nie teilgenommen, desshalb habe ich es mir vorgenommen es zu ändern  und bewerbe mich hier nun auf Pimp my PC 2018 bei PCGH.
Mein bisheriger Rechner ist mittlerweile doch schon in die Jahre gekommen und da es mich nach einer erneuten Aufrüstung sehnt, kann ich mir sehr gut vorstellen meinen PC mithilfe der bereitgestellten Konfiguration aufzurüsten und selbstverständlich noch ein par benötigte Hardware Utensilien beizusteuern.

Aktuelle Hardware:
Cpu: Intel Core i7 3770K
MB: Asus P8Z77-V Deluxe
Grafikkarte: Asus GTX 1080 ROG Strix
RAM: G Skill Ripjaws 2133 DDR3
Festplatten: Samsung 850 Evo 1TB, Samsung 850 Pro 1TB
CPU Kühler: Phanteks PH14 mit 2x Alpenföhn Wingboost 2+
Gehäuselüfter: 3x Alpenföhn Wingboost 2+, 1x Fractal Design Venturi HF  14
Netzteil: Seasonic X660 aus dem Jahr 2011
Steckkarte USB 3.0:  Silverstone , da mein Front USB3.0 Steckplatz am MB nicht mehr funktionabel ist
Gehäuse: Fratal Design R5
Blue Ray Laufwerk: LG
Monitor: BenQ XL 2420G


Meine Auswahl für Pimp my PC:

Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)  hierzu würde ich einen 8700K beisteuern sowie mindestens 16GB DDR4 RAM mit RGB warscheinlich aus der GSkill Trident Z RBG Reihe
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte) da ich doch gerne ein par in die Jahre gekommenen Winboost's ersetzen durch die 140er Version der SW3 PWM und ich auf der Gegenseite der Auswahl mein Defign R5 sehr gern habe, allein wegen der Größe
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)  die Entscheidung hierfür viel Aufgrund des Alters meines Seasonics auch wenn es nach wie vor einsatztauglich ist zudem ich mit meinem Phantek PH14 noch gut gerüstet sein sollte
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte) hier die Entscheidung dafür, da ich nicht nur gerne Full HD spiele sondern auch gerne eine höhere Auflösung möchte bei einem hervorragenden Bild.
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte) Auch bei der Grafikkarte bleibe ich Nvidia treu und wäre somit gewappnet für die Zukunft, da ATI momentan noch nicht in der Lage ist dort gleich zu ziehen.

Gesamt: 83 Punkte von 85 (2 Punkte übrig)

In diesem Sinne verehrtes PCGH-Team, freue ich mich umso mehr wenn eure Entscheidung auf meinen PC fallen würde.

Hier nun noch meine Bilder:


----------



## Tsva (19. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

in der Hoffnung auf einen besseren PC als ihn mein Freund derzeit hat, bewerbe ich mich jetzt bei eurem Gewinnspiel.

Mein aktuelles System:

CPU Intel i5-760
Mainboard GA-P55-UDL3
Kühler Scythe Mugen 2b
GPU HIS Radeon R9 280 IceQ OC
PSU Aerocool Xpredator 500W
RAM 4x4GB DDR3 1600
SSD Crucial m4 256GB
HDD Samsung HD753LJ 750GB
Case ?
Monitor Samsung HD240

Die Auswahl:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 601 Window Silver (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)

Trotz des Alters musste bisher nur das Netzteil wegen Defekt ausgetauscht werden. Sonst läuft er noch einwandfrei. Die einzigen nervigen Punkte sind die Lautstärke im Idle, die sich lösende Gummierung des Gehäuses (Hände waschen nach Berührung ist Pflicht.) und sofortige Instabilität bei OC.
Abrunden würde ich den Gewinn mit einem R7 2600, Mugen 5 PCGH, 16GB RAM 3200 und einer neuen größeren SSD als Ersatz für die HDD.

An euch und die Sponsoren schon einmal vielen Dank! Dank geht natürlich auch an meinen Freund für die Hilfe beim Erstellen dieser Bewerbung. Nun wünsche ich allen viel Glück.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tech (19. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGHler,

da ich meinen Ryzen nun irgendwie doch vermisse, versuche auch ich hier mein Glück.

zur Zeit besteht mein Spielerechner wieder aus folgenden Komponenten:
CPU: Intel i5-3570k @ 4,5GHz 
CPU-Kühler: Scythe Mine 2
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-D3H
GPU: Gigabyte GTX 980 ti @ 1400MHz 
GPU-Kühler: Arctic Accelero Hybrid III-140
RAM: 16GB Kingston Hyper-X KHX1866C10D3/8G
Sound: Creative X-Fi Titanium
SSD: Crucial M500 480GB + M4 256GB
HDD: Samsung HD753LJ
PSU: be Quiet Straight Power E10 500W
Case: fractal design Define R5 PCGH Edition

Meine Wunschkomponenten:
  AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 601 Window Silver (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 81 Punkte von 85 (4 Punkte übrig)

Eigentlich ist bei mir zwar kein Upgrade nötig, aber schön wäre es schon. Allein um endlich den Radiator kindersicher im Gehäuse verstauen zu können und nicht mehr ganz so sehr auf die Regler im Spiel acht geben zu müssen.
Falls ich gewinnen sollte, bestücke ich das neue Mainboard mit einem Ryzen 2700x und 16 GB RAM. Mein Netzteil, sowie SSDs und die HDD sollten noch eine Weile durchhalten.

Viel Erfolg an alle und vielen Dank für diese Gewinnchance!


----------



## JohnKelly1972 (19. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo,

dann bewerbe ich mich mal, ein Upgade ist sowieso dieses Jahr geplant. Mein jetziges System ist:

Prozessor: i5-3550@3.3GHz
Mainboard: Asus P8Z77-V LX 		 	Arbeitsspeicher: 16 GB DDR3-1600 von Corsair
Festplatte(n): Samsung 850 Evo 250GB
                       Samsung 830 128GB
                       WD Caviar green 2TB 		 	
                       (und noch USB-Fastplatten)
Grafikkarte: ASUS GTX 970
Sound: Asus Xonar XT 		 	Netzteil: BeQuiet Dark Power E9 580W 		 	Gehäuse: Lian Li PC-06 		
          Monitor: LG W2252

. also schon ein paar Jährchen alt, und seit Kauf nur Soundkarte eingebaut, RAM verdoppelt und GraKa getauscht. Geplant ist eigentlich eine Erneuerung von Mainboard, CPU und Speicher (ein neues DVD-Laufwerk muß auch, ohne Knopf machen die Dinger nur halb so viel Spa?...). Nach langem Schwanken schlägt das Pendel (nicht zuletzt aus Preis-Leistungs-Gründen) zu AMDs 2700X. Aber da ich auch mit Foto- und Musikdateien arbeite, sind acht Kerne sowieso nicht schlecht - und die neuesten Grafikbomben spiele ich auch nicht zwingend - und dafür gibt es ja noch die Grafikkarte.
 Und weil ich es muß, pimpe ich meinen PC halt noch mit einer Grafikkarte und einem neuen Monitor  . Dabei habe ich den kleinsten genommen - schon der überragt meinen Schreibtisch und wird bauliche Veränderungen notwendig machen. Also, mein Aufrüstwunsch:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 72 Punkte von 85 (13 Punkte übrig)

Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmenden viel Spaß und Erfolg, und, natürlich: DANKE PCGH !!


----------



## ghost4405 (19. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Moin Moin liebe PCGH,

meine Konfiguration wäre:

 Mainboard:  MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon
Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 
Lüfterset: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1

Gesamt: 78 von 85 Punkten

Mein aktuelles System:

CPU: AMD Ryzen 5 1600
Mainboard: ASUS Prime B350 Plus
CPU-Kühler: Arctic Freezer 33 esports One
Grafikkarte: Nvidia GTX 780 AMP edition 
RAM: 8gb DDR4 2133 DualKit
SSD: 128gb 
HDD: 2x 1TB WD Blue
Netzteil: Corsair RM650
Monitor: 24zoll BenQ Full HD
Gehäuse: Sharkoon BW9000 Glass

Ich habe mich für diese Konfiguration entschieden dar ich mich das erste mal mit dem Ryzen ans übertakten gewagt habe und es schon nen cooles Gefühl ist, da man nicht weis ob es auch klappt und wie viel man damit rausholen kann. Denke mit dem 470er Chipsatz sollte da noch mehr gehen und ich habe gelesen das die Ryzen CPU's sich besser übertakten lassen je kühler sie sind, und ich denke der dark rock4 sollte dat ding ordentlich kühl halten.
 Die Grafikkarte war eig. ganz einfach. Es ist die neuste Generation und wird in der Zukunft coole neue Funktionen bringen. Zudem möchte ich gerne mal in den Genuss kommen meine Games in einer höheren Auflösung zu spielen und in einem größeren Verhältnis.
 Außerdem würde ich gerne meine spiele streamen und die Leute die es sich dann (hoffentlich) anschauen werden sollen eine super Bildqualität zu sehen bekommen. Hätte es gerne alles selbst erkauft jedoch sind mir da als Azubi die Hände bisel gebunden (eigene wohnung,katzen,frau) alles teuer 

In diesem Sinne allen Teilnehmern viel glück drücke euch die Daumen.

Mfg Jan


----------



## motorenmeister (19. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH Team,

Ein neues Mainboard muss es sein, da aktuell ein Sockel 1150 Board an Board istJ mit einem i5-4690K.
Die passende CPU nebst Lüfter und RAM besorge ich selbst.
Mein Gehäuse (Silentbase 600) ist erst 2 Wochen alt (bin von einem Corsair Carbide 200R umgezogen) und noch fast staubfrei.
Ein WQHD TN-Monitor in 27 Zoll ist auch nicht zu verachten, auch wenn ich IPS Panel bevorzuge (aktuell ein 25 Zoll von Dell mit IPS).
Ja, das eine orangene SATA sollte so in der Luft hängen, da ich das DVD Laufwerk noch um verlegt habe (Kabelmanagement).

Meine Auswahl:
AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 82 Punkte von 85 (3 Punkte übrig)

Mein aktuelles System:
Intel-Mainboard: Asus Z97-P
CPU: Intel i5-4690K
Arbeitsspeicher: 16GB Crucial BallistiX Tactical DDR3 1600
CPU-Kühler: Skythe Kabuto 2
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte GTX 1070Ti
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight power 10 (500W)
Gehäuse: be quiet! silent base 600 (orange)
Lüfter: Vorne: 1x be quiet! Pure wings 140mm, Hinten: 1x be quiet! Pure wings 120mm 
Monitor: DELL U2515H (IPS)
Festplatten: 1x Samsung 850 EVO SSD (250GB) / 1x WD red 4TB / 1x WD 2TB Enterprise.
Laufwerk: LG DVD Brenner

Es güßt Euch

der motorenmeister


----------



## Bandit (19. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hi,

ich habe schon länger mit den Gedanken gespielt, mein System aufzurüsten, da es bereits seit längerem in die Jahre gekommen ist. Mit dieser Aktion will ich die Chance nutzen 

*bisheriges System:*
CPU: AMD Phenom || X6 1055T
RAM: Kingston HyperX Fury HX318C10FK2/16
Gehäuse: Corsair Carbide 200R
Monitor: 22'' von Acer
Grafikkarte: GeForce GTX 760 Ti

*Pimp my PC Komponenten:*
AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock Slim (2 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

*Nachrüsten muss ich dann noch den CPU und den RAM:*
CPU: AMD Ryzen 5 2600X
RAM: Corsair DIMM 16GB DDR4-3000 Kit

Evtl. kann man anstatt Monitor und Gehäuse den CPU und RAM sponsoren? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG
Henry


----------



## Scholzilla (19. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

ich finde die Aktion von euch klasse und hoffe natürlich berücksichtigt zu werden. Hier erst einmal das ausgesuchte Setup, hier habe ich den größten Augenmerk auf die Grafikkarte gesetzt, da ich im Zuge einer kontinuierlichen Aufrüstung mir einen 4K Monitor gekauft habe bekomme ich jetzt Probleme diesen auch wirklich genießen zu können. In Spielen wie „Kingdom come deliverance“ oder „HUNT Showdown“ bekomme ich nur 20-25 FPS von meinem Grafikbeschleuniger.


AUSWAHL:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)


SYSTEM:

CPU:		AMD Ryzen 7 2700X, 8x 3.70GHz
Kühler:		ID-Cooling Frostflow+ 240 Snow
Mainboard:	MSI B350 Tomahawk Arctic
RAM:		TeamGroup T-Force Night Hawk RGB DIMM Kit weiß 16GB
SSD:		Samsung SSD 970 EVO 1TB, M.2
GPU:		KFA² GeForce GTX 1080 Hall Of Fame, 8GB GDDR5X
PSU:		Seasonic Snow Silent 750W
Case:		be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 White Edition weiß
Monitor:	LG Electronics 27UD59-W, 27"

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/attach/jpg.gif

Das System ist denke ich schon noch recht aktuell, aber die eine oder andere Komponente könnte sich schon noch verbessern lassen, wie oben beschrieben arbeite ich immer weiter an meinem System.
Als nächstes warte ich noch auf die 7nm CPU von AMD, welcher hoffentlich nächstes Jahr herauskommt, bei dem Mainboard habe ich auf einen MSI B450 Artic gehofft, wurde aber enttäuscht. Auch eine RAM-Erweiterung auf 32GB ist nächstes Jahr geplant.
Ich danke euch für diese super Gelegenheit und wünsche euch viel Spaß beim lesen unserer Post´s!

Danke 
PCGH-TEAM


----------



## renrod (19. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Servus PC Games Hardware Team + Leser,

ich möchte mich hiermit auch am "Pimp my Pc 2018" Gewinnspiel bewerben.
Mein jetziger Dinosaurier performed zwar immer noch ausgezeichnet und ich liebe ihn fast so sehr wie meine Frau, aber man merkt ihm das Alter einfach immer mehr an, speziell bei aktuellen Blockbustern.
Auch die Wartungsarbeiten die dieser extraordinäre Knecht mit sich bringen übersteigen mittlerweile einfach das zeitlich Mögliche, bin 36 Jahre alt, hab ne 40 Stunden Woche, Frau und KLEINKIND ( 14 Monate -> Albtraum ). (Wasserwechsel, Reinigung oder z.b springt die Pumpe leider nur noch an wenn ich sie via Schraubendreher mit "leichten" Schlägen penetriere . Austausch da "Hardtube Loop" ausgeschlossen, keine Zeit )
"Nicht-Blockbuster" laufen weiterhin zuckersahne mit 60fps über den Bildschirm was schier unglaublich ist bedenkt man das Alter der CPU, meiner Meinung nach sollte diese bei euch mal den Status Legendär/Legende erhalten. ( Es gab ja schon paar Mal Artikel über Legendäre Hardware z.b Voodoo 5xxx etc. ).

Mein neues System muss unkompliziert im Aufbau, wartungsarm, einfach aufrüstbar und schnell sein ( Also das genaue Gegenteil meines jetzigen Computers )

Mein System :

CPU = Xeon5650@4,2GHZ
CPU Kühler = EK Supremacy
GPU = Gigabyte GTX 980 G1 Gaming @ 1550GHZ
GPU Kühler = EK-FC980 GTX WF3 – Acetal+Nickel
RAM = 12GB Gsklill Ripjaws 1333MHZ 7-7-7-21 T1 @1680MHZ 7-9-7-23 T1
Mainboard = Asus Rampage II Extreme @ 210BLCK
HDD´s = 2 x Samsung Evo 840 250Gb & Seagate 7200/RPM 500GB
Netzteil = Enermax Revolution 87+ 850W
Gehäuse = Thermaltake Core P5
Monitor = ASUS VW266H Black 25.5 1920x1200

Mir ist klar, dass das Motto Pimp my PC lautet, doch aufgrund all der alten Komponenten meines PC´s, würde ich beim Gewinn direkt auf ein neues Setup gehen. ( Auch wenn das wahrscheinlich direkt Disqualifikation bedeutet )

Mitnehmen würde ich folgende Komponenten :

Netzteil = Enermax Revolution 87+ 850W
HDD´s = 2 x Samsung Evo 840 250Gb & Seagate 7200/RPM 500GB

Meine Wunschliste :

AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock Slim (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)


Komponenten dich ich mir zulegen würde :

CPU = AMD Ryzen 5 2600X
RAM = G.Skill F4-3000C16D-16GISB 16GB ( 2 x 8GB )
Gehäuse = Fractal Desgin Define R6

Entschieden für die oben genannten Komponenten habe ich mich aufgrund folgendem :

Der Rechner wird nur zum Spielen/Browsen/Youtube genutzt, ich streame nicht noch nutze ich irgendwelche Anwendungen wo ich von einem Mehrkern Prozessor 6+ Kerne profitieren würde, daher ist der R5 2600X vollkommen ausreichend. ( Hauptsache 60fps in Games )
Ich zum Spielen unbedingt 60fps + Vsync brauche ( Tearing = unerträglich | VSync unter 60fps = 30 fps = unspielbar für mich )
Mir ist klar das Vega/G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 durch FreeSync das Problem lösen würden, die Vega aber einfach nicht mehr genug Reserven für 2560x1440 hat. ( Und der unterschied zu meiner auf 1550MHZ übertakteten GTX 980 auch nicht so groß ist )
Seit jeher bei Spielen immer die GPU limitiert.
Mit dem G-Master iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 und seiner 2560x1440 Auflösung selbst die RTX 2018 Ti teilweise jetzt schon bei z.b Quantum Break/GR Wildlands grad so über die 60 FPS kommt.
Das MSI B450 Tomahawk und der be quiet! Shadow Rock Slim sehr gut mit dem Ryzen 5 2600X harmonieren würden.
Das be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM Set die 3 Fractal Serienlüfter perfekt ersetzen oder erweitern würde oder eben noch ein zweiter Lüfter an den Shadow Rock Slim montiert wird.

Einsatzzwecke der neuen SuperMöhre wären :

Witcher 3 habe ich bereits durch. Was fehlt sind beide Addons. Auf 2560x1440/max details/mods/60fps mit RTX 2018 Ti wird das wohl Epic+.
Assassin´s Creed Origins.
Cyberpunk 2077.

Das wars meinerseits, ein wunderschönes Wochenende an alle.

LG,

von einem PCGamesHardware Fan


----------



## Larsson92 (19. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH und Forum,

*Upgrade-Komponenten:*
AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (12 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX Vega 64 Air Boost 8G OC (27 Punkte)

Gesamt: 82 Punkte von 85 (3 Punkte übrig)

*Entscheidung Mainboard:* Ich habe mich für die Konfiguration entschieden, da ich gerne als nächstes eine AMD CPU einsetzen möchte und mein aktuelles Board dafür ungeeignet ist. AMD hat sich mit der Zen-Architektur wieder etabliert und dies möchte ich auch fördern. Preis-Leistungs-Technisch geht für mich aktuell nichts am Ryzen 2700X vorbei.
*Entscheidung Monitor:* Da ich bereits eine Freesync-Monitor besitze, würde ich diesen gerne um einen weiteren ergänzen und meinen BenQ in Rente schicken.
*Entscheidung GPU:* Mit der Entscheidung pro AMD-GPU und gegen Nvidia-GPU kann ich beide Freesync-Monitore optimal nutzen (144fps und 144hz sind ein Traum). Zudem ist es für mich nicht nötig alle Titel auf Ultra in WQHD spielen zu können, siehe dazu auch den Artikel von Ion: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Scree...tra-Details-V30-User-Special-von-Ion-1258006/
*Entscheidung Netzteil:* Meiner Ansicht nach ist das Netzteil die wichtigste Komponente in einem PC. Mein aktuelles be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 500W ist zwar noch gut in Schuss, aber mit neuer Hardware möchte ich dieses auch wieder erneuer. Deswegen die Entscheidung für Netzteil und gegen Kühler, wobei der Dark Rock Pro 4 schon echt Klasse gewesen wäre. Abgesehen davon könnte mein aktuelles Netzteil von der Wattzahl her etwas knapp werden.
*Entscheidung Gehäuse:* Anfangs war ich mit meinem Fractal Design Define R5 PCGH-Edition sehr zufrieden und bin es eigentlich auch immer noch, jedoch kann ich es nicht abstreiten, dass ich die Features der neuen Gehäuse vermisse. Netzteilabdeckung, mehr Modularität und neue Anschlusstypen machen hier für mich den Unterschied. Nebenbei wäre es schön den Rechner mit Sichtfenster auf dem Schreibtisch stehen zu haben.


*Aktuelles System:*
CPU: Intel Core i5-6600K 4x4300MHz
GPU: Sapphire Radeon R9 390 Nitro 8GB
Mainboard: ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming
RAM: G.Skill RipJaws V 16GB DDR4-3200MHz
SSD-1: Samsung SSD 850 Evo 250GB
SSD-2: Samsung SSD 850 Evo 250GB (ohne Gehäuse)
HDD-1: Seagate HDD ST1000DM003 1000GB
CPU-Kühler: Scythe Mugen 4 PCGH-Edition
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define R5 PCGH-Edition
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 500W

Maus: Razer DeathAdder Chroma
Tastatur: Logitech K 120
Bildschirm-1: Asus MG248Q (24 Zoll)
Bildschirm-2: BenQ VW2430H (24 Zoll)
Mauspad: Razer Firefly Cloth Edition
Headset:  Kingston HyperX Cloud II




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viele Grüße
Larsson


----------



## erik1382 (19. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team.

Ich bewerbe mich  mit folgenedem System:
Intel Core2Quad Q6600
ASUS P5N32 E-SLI Plus
4 GB RAM Corsair Value 667MHZ DDR 2 RAM
nVidia 8600 GT GPU
400 Watt Netzteil von XCilence
500 GB 2,5''HDD von Seagate
Thermaltake Soprano DX black
24'' FHD- Monitor von ASUS

Das Sytem ist von 2007 und läuft noch sehr zuverlässig, jedoch für Spiele total ungeeignet
Daher meine Bewerbung..

Die Wunschkonfiguration:

Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (12 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)

Würde mich riesig freuen, wenn ich mein altes Schätzchen wieder auf ein modernes Level heben kann und damit auch wieder Zocken möglich wäre
Wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Erfolg

MFG erik


----------



## MrUnknown11 (19. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

mein aktuelles System, mit dem ich mich bewerbe, ist mein erster PC den ich in Eigenregie gebaut habe. Im Nachhinein waren in finanzieller Hinsicht die Prioritäten bei Wahl der Komponenten nicht immer ideal gewählt, sodass mein Budget damals nur noch für eine GTX 1060 reichte (Bitcoin Mining sei Dank ☹). 

Aber nichtsdestotrotz besteht mein System aus folgenden Komponenten:
be quiet! Dark Base 900 gedämmt Big Tower (mit zwei zusätzlichen Silent Wing 3 Lüfter)
Intel Core i5 7600K 4x 3.80GHz
Asus Prime Z270-P Intel Z270
Asus GeForce GTX 1060 Strix 6GB OC
16GB Corsair Vengeance LPX schwarz DDR4-3000 DIMM CL15 Dual Kit 
be quiet! Dark Rock 3 Tower Kühler 
250GB Samsung 850 Evo 2.5"
1000GB Seagate BarraCuda ST1000DM010
LG Electronics GH24NSD1 DVD-Writer
ASUS PCE-AC56 Wireless Adapter
650 Watt Corsair RMx Series RM650x Modular 80+ Gold

Generell kann ich mit diesem System alle gängigen Spiele spielen (manchmal mit Einschränkungen bei der Grafikeinstellung). Bei der FPS-Rate bewege ich mich wenn es gut läuft zwischen 30 und <60 fps (wobei 50+ bei anspruchsvolleren Spielen eher die Ausnahme ist), was auch eigentlich nicht weiter tragisch ist. Aber da ich mir damals selbst schon einen iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU gegönnt habe, reize ich die Grenzen des Monitors (144Hz und WQHD) mit meinem System nicht wirklich aus. Dies ist auch der Grund für meine Teilnahme an dieser tollen Aktion von PCGH . Mit der Auffrischung des Innenlebens meines PC's könnte ich unbesorgt in die Spielezukunft blicken und die Leistungsgrenzen meiner GTX 1060 hinter mir lassen. 

Ausgewählte Produkte:
AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)

- Mainboard: Für das MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon Mainboard habe ich mich entschieden, weil ich schon länger mit dem Gedanken spiele dem schwächelnden Platzhirsch Intel den Rücken zu kehren und mir eine AMD-CPU zuzulegen. Favorisiert wäre aktuell der AMD 7 2700X.
- Grafikkarte: Bei dem Thema Grafikkarten bleibe ich Nvidia treu und habe mich daher für eines der neuen Flagschiffe entschieden. Um das Punkte-Budget zu schonen fiel die Wahl auf die RTX2080 statt der 2080 Ti. Ich bin besonders gespannt was für ein Erlebnis es sein wird, von einer GTX 1060 auf eine RTX 2080 umzusteigen.
- Netzteil: MSI empfiehlt bei der gewählten Grafikkarte ene PSU mit mindestens 650W. So müsste man also für die MSI Grafikkarte mindestens das 850W Netzteil wählen.  Da mich aber der Gedanken reizt, mein System mit einer Wasserkühlung auszurüsten, gehe ich hier vorab schon auf Nummer sicher und habe mich für das 1000W Netzteil von be quiet entschieden. Damit sollten für alle kommenden Modifikationen des Systems oder für das Overclocking genügend Reserven parat stehen.
- Monitor: Bei der Auswahl des Monitors habe ich mich nochmals für den iyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 entschieden, da ich den selben Monitor selbst besitze und wirklich sehr zufrieden damit bin. Die Gamingecke mit zwei solcher Monitore auszurüsten, wäre natürlich das Sahnehäubchen oben drauf. 
- CPU-Kühler: Da das Thema Wasserkühlung bei mir im Raum steht, wird der aktuelle be quiet Dark Rock 3 seine Platz auf der CPU beibehalten. Be quiet hat perfekterweise den Kühler schon mit einem AM4-Kit ausgeliefert.
-RAM: Meine bereits verbauten RAM-Riegel von Corsair würde ich auch auf dem neuen MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon Mainboard verwenden. Hier wäre dann nur noch die Überlegung ob ich dem Mainboard ein zweites Kit spendiere.

Falls sich das PCGH-Team fragt was ich dann mit meinen ganzen ersetzen Komponenten mache, dann habe ich da schon eine Antwort dafür. Mit den ausgetauschten Komponenten würde ich einen Spiel-PC für meinen kleineren Bruder aufbauen. Gehäuse kaufen, Komponenten rein, fehlende Komponenten dazukaufen, schön verpacken und ab damit unter den Weihnachtsbaum. Das wären dann sogar zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe, ich müsste kein Geschenk mehr suchen und mein Bruder würde nicht mehr meinen PC benutzen.

Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Glück und nochmal ein Dank an PCGH
Viele Grüße




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheWatcher (19. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebes PCGH-Team,


ich habe seit Jahren an keinem Gewinnspiel teilgenommen, doch da ich von eurer Aktion sehr begeistert bin, hoffe ich auf mein Glück und versuche es nach langer Zeit wieder. Ich habe mich für die folgenden Komponenten entschieden:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk (5 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10 600 Watt CM (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)
Gesamt: 84 Punkte von 85 (1 Punkte übrig)


Da die Texte unten etwas länger sind, hier eine kurze Zusammenfassung über Komponentenwahl und meine Situation:

- *Situation*:  seit ein paar Monaten Vater eines tollen Sohnes, Wohneigentum im Bau wodurch kein Geld mehr für mein Hobby „PC-Gaming und Hardware“ verfügbar ist. Aktueller PC ist teils veraltet (bes. CPU)
- *Wahl MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio:* aktuelle GTX 1080 für 4k oft zu langsam, nur RTX 2080 TI bietet ein wirklich deutliches Leistungsplus und viel VRAM für die Zukunft
- *Wahl MSI B450 Tomahawk:* falls ich Gewinne, rüste ich durch den Verkauf der alten Teile die CPU auf. Ein Ryzen 7 2700X wird es werden und das MSI B450 Tomahawk ist mehr als ausreichend. Ich werde 16 GB RAM verbauen
- *Wahl be quiet! Pure Power 10 600 Watt CM:* mein aktuelles Netzteil würde mit der RTX 2080 Ti und dem Ryzen 2700X eventuell überfordert sein
- *Wahl be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM: *Einsatz bei neuem Kühler für 2700X und im Gehäuse für geringe Lautstärke im Wohnzimmer
- *Wahl iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1:* aktueller Monitor veraltet (max. HD und 60Hz), Strategiespiele und Shooter am Schreibtisch vor dem Monitor

Detailliertere Informationen findet Ihr nachfolgend:

*Wunsch Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio*
Auch wenn meine aktuelle GTX 1080 sicherlich nicht zu den langsamsten Grafikkarten gehört, würde ich, wenn ich mal die Zeit dazu finde (mehr Infos zur Situation unten), gerne auf eine stärkere Grafikkarte setzen, da ich im meist im Wohnzimmer am TV in 4k spiele. Da eine Geforce RTX 2080 nur wenig schneller als meine GTX 1080 ist und auch nicht mehr RAM besitzt, macht nur ein Upgrade auf eine RTX 2080 TI wirklich Sinn. Außerdem bin ich gespannt auf die neuen Features Ray Tracing und DLSS.  Die RTX 2080 TI übersteigt mein Budget in der aktuellen Situation (siehe unten) jedoch bei weitem und überdies zieht ein Upgrade auf die RTX 2080 TI einen Rattenschwanz nach sich, wie ihr sehen werdet…

*Wunsch Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk*
Meine aktuelle CPU, ein auf 4 GHz übertakteter Core i5 3570k ist inzwischen nicht mehr ganz taufrisch und wird wohl selbst in 4k die RTX 2080 TI ausbremsen. Der Plan, die CPU aufzurüsten und einen Ryzen 7 2700X einzubauen, ist schon etwas länger in meinem Kopf, aber aus untenstehenden Gründen wird daraus erst einmal nichts. Das MSI B450 Tomahawk reicht dabei für meine Zwecke als Mainboard völlig aus.

*Wunsch Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10 600 Watt CM*
Mein aktuelles be quiet! Straight Power dürfte mit seinen 450 Watt in Kombination mit der RTX 2080 TI und einem Ryzen 2700X an seiner Leistungsgrenze sein. Hier macht die Verwendung des be quiet! Pure Power 10 600 Watt CM absolut Sinn.

*Wunsch Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM*
Da mein PC meist im Wohnzimmer steht, werde ich für den Ryzen 7 2700X einen ordentlichen Kühler kaufen, um die Lautstärke zu minimieren. Dies würde natürlich nichts bringen, ohne ordentliche Gehäuselüfter. An dieser Stelle kämen die be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM zum Einsatz. Einen der Lüfter könnte ich für den CPU-Kühler nutzen und die beiden übrigen Lüfter wären für die Belüftung des Gehäuses zuständig. Somit wären Sie in perfekter Verwendung.

*Wunsch Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1*
Meistens spiele ich Renn- oder Sportspiele am TV im Wohnzimmer, weil das einfach mehr Spaß macht als am Schreibtisch vor einem kleineren Monitor. Für Shooter und Strategiespiele (das neue Anno kommt ja bald ��) trage ich den PC aber an den Schreibtisch und spiele somit am Monitor. Ich verwende einen 7 Jahre alten Samsung Monitor mit 24 Zoll Bildschirmgröße, welcher bezüglich Bildqualität und max. Bildwiederholfrequenz nicht an den iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 heranreicht. Somit wäre auch diese Komponente ein deutlicher Gewinn für mich.

*Zur Situation:*
Aktuell gibt es viel (positive) Bewegung in meinem Privatleben. Wir haben vor einigen Monaten einen kleinen Sohn bekommen und werden, weil unsere aktuelle Wohnung zu klein ist, Anfang Dezember in eine Eigentumswohnung umziehen. Alle sind gesund und alle wichtigen Dinge sind damit in Ordnung. Leider ist aktuell unsere finanzielle Situation nicht mehr so komfortabel, weil ein großer Teil meines Gehaltes (das 70% des Haushaltseinkommens ausmacht) durch meine Elternzeit wegfällt und wir zeitgleich mit Miete und Kredit für die im Bau befindliche Wohnung doppelt belastet werden. Die wenige freie Zeit (1-3x in der Woche ca. 1-2 Stunden am Abend) widme ich aktuell gerne Forza Horizon 4, wofür ich bei 60 fps auf einige Details verzichten muss. Für andere Spiele, wie z. B. The Witcher 3, welches ich noch immer nicht komplett gespielt habe, sind Grafikkarte und CPU für 4k zu langsam. Ich würde am liebsten etwas Geld in neue Hardware stecken (besonders die CPU ist in die Jahre gekommen und hat inzwischen zu wenige Kerne), kann mir dies aber erst einmal nicht leisten. Der Gewinn der Komponenten aus eurer Aktion wäre daher einfach phantastisch für mich! Sollte nach dem CPU Upgrade noch etwas Geld übrig sein, würde ich ein eleganteres, kleineres und damit wohnzimmertaugliches Gehäuse kaufen. Damit ihr auch etwas davon habt, würde ich einen ausführlichen Bericht mit Bildern, inklusive Vergleich aktuelle Situation / Situation in der neuen Wohnung, verfassen. Ich hoffe ich habe alles gut beschrieben – jetzt heißt es auf eine Private Nachricht im PCGHX-Forum warten und hoffen ��

Hier noch mein aktuelles System:
Core i5 3570k @ 4 gHz (bei 1,15 V) 
Thermalright Macho Rev 2, 
Asus P8Z77-V LX 
Team Group Vulcan Series 16 GB 2400 MHz,
Gainward GTX 1080 Phoenix Golden Sample
Antec P280
Samsung SSD mit 128 Gb
Toshiba 3,5" 2 TB
Western Digital 3,5" 1 TB (Datensicherung)

Viele Grüße,

Marko


----------



## BigLittleBear (19. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hi,

da ich leider in Frührente bin und diese sehr gering ausfällt, 
habe ich es bis jetzt nicht geschafft meinen fast 8 Jahre alten
PC aufzurüsten/zu ersetzen. 
Der PC und das spielen (Ark, PUBG, SCUM, Battlefield, ARMA 3) ist
mein einziges Hobby.  
Durch Vertragswechsel von Gas und Strom und dessen Boni
habe ich es im Januar geschafft mir ein Gehäuse, ein Netzteil,
eine HDD und eine SSD zu kaufen. Das steht jetzt seitdem rum.
Das Mainboard, der CPU Kühler, die Lüfter, die GraKa und 
der Monitor wären mein absoluter Traum und würden meinen PC 
endlich fast vervollständigen.
Würde nur noch die CPU und RAM fehlen, bei dem würde mir ein Kumpel
bei der Finanzierung und der Verkauf meines alten Rechners helfen. 
Mir würde auf jeden Fall ein riesen Stein vom Herz fallen wenn ich mir 
6-8 Jahre keine Sorgen mehr um den Rechner machen bräuchte.

Momentan verbaut:

CPU:         Intel i5 2500 K
AIO:          Corsair H 70
MB:           AsRock P67 Extreme 4
RAM:       16 GB DDR 3 1600
GraKa:     Gainward Phantom GTX 970
NT:             Super Flower Atlas 680 W 80 Plus
HDD:        Toschiba 1 TB
SSD:           Samsung 256 GB
Gehäuse: Coolermaster HAF 922




Ausgewählte Produkte:

Intel-Mainboard: MSI B360 Gaming Plus (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)

Grüße Andreas
(Tippfehler, mein Rechner ist fast 8 und nicht 9 Jahre alt, die Graka ist vom 09.10.204 und die SSD im alten Rechner vom Januar 2018)


----------



## SilentDee (19. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Herzliches Hallo an das super PC Games Hardware Team und die Leser, 

ich bewerbe mich nun bei "Pimp my PC 2018" mit dem Wunsch endlich auch einmal neue Spiele in höherer Qualität genießen zu können, durch den Austausch meiner in die Jahre gekommenen Hardware. 

              Hier also einmal meine "aktuellen" Komponenten.

Mainboard: ASRock H77 Pro4/MVP
Netzteil: be quiet! SU7-400W
Monitor: LG 24MP57VQ-P
Grafikkarte: AMD Radeon R9 290 *(Anmerkung: Zur Zeit nutze ich die GraKa eines Freundes, der diese übrig hatte und so nett war mir diese zu leihen. Auch wenn die Lüftersteuerung kaputt ist,  mithilfe von Kabelbinder und anderen Lüfter funktioniert es aber doch und liefert mehr Leistung als meine vorherige.)
CPU: Intel Core i5 2400 @ 3.1GHz
RAM: 2 x 8GB DDR3 


                Meine Wunschupgrades sind folgende:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10 600 Watt CM (5 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

                 Gesamt: 84 Punkte von 85 (1 Punkte übrig)


Um das Setup zu vervollständigen und den PC abzurunden, würde ich mir einen AMD Ryzen 5 2600x kaufen und aufgrund des neuen Boards auch 2x8GB DDR4 RAM. (Diese Anschaffungen sind im Bereich des finanzierbaren.^^) Ich denke, dass diese Hardware sehr gut harmonieren würde und mich darüber zu einem sehr glücklichen Gamer machen würde.
Daraus folgt, dass die einzigen Komponenten die ich in den neuen PC mitnehmen könnte, meine 240 GB SSD, meine 1 TB HDD und mit Glück funktioniert auch meine 2 TB HDD im neuen Rechner wieder.  

Naja jetzt heißt es nur noch abwarten und hoffen, dass ihr sagt "You´ve been officially pimped. 8)"
Danke im Voraus für die Möglichkeit auf diese Upgrades. <3


MfG 
Dennis


----------



## samkool (19. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Guten Tag liebes PCGH-Team,

erstmal ein dickes Danke geht an euch raus, dass ihr diese Pimp my PC Aktion im Jahr 2018 weiterführt!

Derzeitiges System:

Prozessor: Intel Xeon e3-1231v3
CPU-Kühler: Scythe Mugen 4 PCGH-Edition (Lüfter wurden getauscht gegen PureWings2)
Mainboard: Msi H97 Gaming 3
Arbeitsspeicher: 2x4GB DDR3 1333Mhz von Crucial
Festplatte: Samsung EVO 840 250gb und 2 TB intern von Hitachi
Grafikkarte: Powercolor R9 280 Turbo Duo OC
Netzteil: Corsair RM650
Gehäuse: Phanteks Eclipse P300 Tempered Glass
Gehäuselüfter: 1x 120mm Shadow Wings, 2x 140mm Pure Wings 2 und 1x 140mm Silent Wings 2 (ein richtiges Lüfter Chaos )
Monitor: Samsung S24F356F
Beleuchtung: Corsair Lighting Node PRO

Wunschsystem:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 601 Window Silver (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)

Weitere Komponenten die verbaut werden:

Prozessor: AMD Ryzen 5 2600x
Prozessorkühler: Scythe Mugen 5 PCGH Edition (hatte auch schon den Scythe Mugen 2 und wie oben genannt schon den Scythe Mugen 4 PCGH und war damit immer zufrieden!)
RAM: 16GB G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DDR4-3200 DIMM CL16 Dual Kit
Gehäuselüfter: 5x be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM
Festplatte: Crucial BX300 480GB

Komponenten die übernommen werden:
Festplatte: Samsung EVO 840 250gb und 2 TB intern von Hitachi
Beleuchtung: Corsair Lighting Node PRO
Monitor: Samsung S24F356F

Alles in allem sollten die ausgewählten Komponenten einen richtig flotten Gaming-PC ergeben, der keine Wünsche offen lässt von E-Sport Titeln mit 144+fps, sowie Singleplayergames mit sehr hohen Details sollte dieses Kraftpaket alles stemmen können.
Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Glück und den Gewinnern viel Freude mit den neuen Komponenten!

Liebe Grüße 
Christian


----------



## BoomHeadShot1990 (19. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Aktueller zustand

Mainboard: MSI Z170A Krait Gaming 3X
CPU: i7 7700K geköpft
CPU Kühler: Thermalright Macho Direct
GPU: Zotac GeForce GTX 1080 AMP Extreme
RAM: Crucial Ballistix Sport LT grau DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-2400
SSD: Samsung SSD 850 EVO 250GB Windows
SSD: Samsung SSD 850 EVO 500GB Games
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 9-CM 600W
Gehäuse: Sharkoon DG7000 blau, leider nur Acrylfenster
Gehäuse Lüfter: No Name 5 Stück mit max. 800 rpm
Blu-Ray-Brenner: LG Electronics
Bildschirm: 32" LED TV ES6710 ist ein alter Fernseher von meiner Oma, Ego-Shooter sind nicht so gut zu zocken, jedoch besser als nichts.


Meine Traum Konfiguration

Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 84 Punkte von 85 (1 Punkte übrig)


----------



## burkie44 (19. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PC Games Hardware Team,

ich möchte mich hiermit für die geile Aktion Pimp my PC 2018 Bewerben.
Kurz zur meiner Person ich bin ein Jung gebliebener Gamer mit satten 74 Jahre  Baue und Rüste noch mein PC selbst! Was anderes kommt nicht in die Tüte...

Mein PC
Monitor Acer
Prozessor Intel i7-4790 CPU
Mainboard GIGABYTE G1Sniper Z97
Arbeitsspeicher 16GB Patriot Viper DDR4-3200
Festplatte(n) Hitachi HDT72010, Samsung HD1035SJ, Samsung SSD 840 EVO 500GB
Grafikkarte Nvidia Geforce GTX 1070
Netzteil  FSP HYPER S

Ausgewählte Produkte
Intel-Mainboard: MSI X299 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (17 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 82 Punkte von 85 (3 Punkte übrig)


MFG


----------



## NightfireNES (19. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH Team und Community,

mein aktueller PC besitzt folgende Komponenten:

-Acer V243HQ als Monitor
-Sharkoon NoName Gehäuse
-Sapphire Dual-X R9 280x
-Intel i7 4770k @ Noctua NH U12P Kühler
-MSI Z97 U3 Plus
-4X4 GB DDR3 Corsair Vengeance XMS3 1333MHZ 
-Be Quiet Pure Power L8 430 Watt
-1TB Seagate Desktop HDD ST1000DM003
-250GB Samsung 840 Evo
-120GB Samsung 830

Meine Wunschvorstellung wäre:
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk (5 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 83 Punkte von 85 (2 Punkte übrig)

Hier würde ich mir noch gerne den AMD 2700x als CPU kaufen und die SSDs von meinem alten Rechner übernehmen und eine neue 1TB SSD kaufen.

Ich bin leidenschaftlicher Zocker schon seit meiner Kindheit. Mein Monitor zeigt alles noch in Full HD an und ist schon seit mehr als 10 Jahren im Einsatz. Durch meine Grafikkarte bin ich leider auch bei Full HD begrenzt, da diese bei neuen Spielen schon in Full HD Schwierigkeiten hat. Ich würde aber gerne in den Genuss von WQHD zu kommen. Hierfür wären die obigen Komponenten ein wirklich tolles Bundle. Ich würde auch gerne wieder einmal selbst an meinem PC basteln und diesen verbessern. Dadurch, dass noch eine HDD eingebaut ist, rödelt mein PC leider auch noch sehr laut vor sich hin, was ich mit der neuen 1TB SSD ändern will.

Viel Glück an Alle.


----------



## Lutzi92 (19. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo meine Lieben, 
hier meine Teilnahme am Aufrüstgewinnspiel. Coole Sache übrigens!

Meine (bisherige) PC-Konfig:

CPU: AMD Ryzen 5 2600X
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4
Mainborad: Gigabyte GA-AB350-Gaming
GPU: Asus Radeon RX Vega 64 ROG Strix
RAM: G.Skill Aegis DDR4-3000 16GB (2x8GB)
SSD: Samsung 850 Evo 250 GB
HDD: WD Green (2013) 4TB
Netzteil: Thermaltake Hamburg 530 Watt
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600
Monitor: Asus VK246 (24 Zoll 1080p) 


Meine Auswahl:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (12 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX Vega 64 Air Boost 8G OC (27 Punkte)

Gesamt: 82 Punkte von 85 (3 Punkte übrig)

Viel Glück an alle und liebe Grüße


----------



## kahrnes (19. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Moin PCGH,

hiermit Bewerbe ich mich für die Pimp my PC 2018 Aktion.


Ausgesucht habe ich folgende Komponenten:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 80 Punkte von 85 (5 Punkte übrig)

Dem System würde ich eine neue CPU,  Arbeitsspeicher und SSD verpassen.
AMD Ryzen 7 2700X
G.Skill RipJaws V DDR4-3200 DIMM CL16 Dual Kit 16GB
Samsung 970 Evo M.2 2280 500GB


Momentan betreibe ich folgendes Setup:

Mainboard: ASUS Z87-C
Prozessor: Intel Core i5-4670K
CPU-Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Ben Nevis
Gehäuse: Corsair Carbide Series 200R
Gehäuselüfter: be quite Pure Wings 2 12 CM
Netzteil: be quiet Straight Power 10 400 Watt
SSD/HDD:
Samsung SSD 850 EVO 500GB SATA
Western Digital WD Blue 1TB SATA(WD10EZEX)
Western Digiral WD Blue 3TB SATA(WD30EZRZ)
BD-/DVD-LW:
LG Electronics GGC-H20N SATA
LG Electronics GH24NS95 SATA 
Grafikkarte: Zotac GeForce GTX 1060 AMP! 6GB
Arbeitsspeicher: Corsair Vengeance 16GB DDR3-1600 (4x4GB)
Monitor: Samsung SyncMaster T22B350EW

Da das alte System fast erhalten bleibt, würde ich es nach bedarf in der Familie weiter geben.

[EDIT] Innenleben etwas aufgeräumt und BD-LW hinzugefügt.

Schöne Grüße


----------



## Toppi89 (19. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH Team und Community,


Mein aktuelles System besteht aus folgenden Komponenten:

CPU: Intel Core i7-8700k
CPU-Kühler: Prolimatech Genesis mit 2x Noctua NF-A14
Mainboard: MSI B360 Gaming Pro Carbon
Arbeitsspeicher: 2x 8GB DDR4 Corsair Vengeance LPX 2400 MHz
Grafikkarte: MSI GeForce GTX 1060 Gaming 6GB
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define R4 mit 2x be quiet! Silent Wings 3 und 1x Noctua NF-A14
Netzteil: Seasonic X-560
SSD: Samsung 970 Evo 250GB + Crucial MX500 1TB
HDD: WD RED 4TB

Folgende Komponenten würde ich wählen:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock Slim (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein PC ist zwar noch auf einem recht aktuellen Stand, jedoch könnte das ein oder andere Spiel mehr FPS in WQHD vertragen.
Das AMD-Mainboard habe ich gewählt, da die Preise bei Intelprozessoren zurzeit unverhältnismäßig teuer sind und ich auch einmal einen AMD Prozessor testen möchte.
Zur Kühlung des Prozessors wäre der CPU-Kühler bestens geeignet.
Um im neuen Gehäuse einen guten Airflow zu gewährleisten, habe ich die Lüfter gewählt, da ich mit diesem schon recht gute Erfahrungen gesammelt habe.
Den Monitor habe ich gewählt, da ich bisher mit dieser Auflösung gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe.
Die Grafikkarte würde meinen Haupt-PC recht gut ergänzen und mir mehr FPS in vielen Spielen ermöglichen.

Für den Fall des Gewinns der Hardware würde ich noch folgende Komponenten kaufen und damit ein Zweitsystem aufbauen:

CPU: AMD Ryzen 5 2600
Arbeitsspeicher: 2x 8GB DDR4 3000er RAM
Gehäuse: Lancool K7 (noch vorhanden) 
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10 500 Watt
SSD: 250GB (noch vorhanden)
HDD: 1TB (noch vorhanden)

Die Grafikkarte würde aus dem Hauptsystem übernommen werden.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Azyrion (19. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo alle zusammen,
Geiles Gewinnspiel, echt super!

Ich wollte schon seit geraumer Zeit meinen PC Stück für Stück aufrüsten. Letzte Upgrades waren Ryzen CPU und Mainboard. Der Mining Boom hat mit bei der Grafikkarte einen dicken Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht, so das ich mich mit meiner jetzigen Karte zufrieden geben musste. Die RAM Preise sind immer noch hoch genug, als das ich die einfach auswechseln könnte. Eure Aktion gibt mir aber die Möglichkeit, meinen  PC so aufzurüsten, das ich damit auch für längere Zeit gut fahren kann. 

Mein jetziger PC besteht aus:

*CPU:*  AMD Ryzen 1600x
*CPU-Kühler:* be quiet! pure rock slim
*MB:* ASUS B350-f Gaming
*RAM:* 2x8GB G.Skill Ripjaw V 3200 Schwarz 
*SSD:* Samsung 850 Evo 500GB
*HDD:* Seagate ST1000LM048 Barracuda 1 TB
*Netzteil:* Corsair vs550
*Gehäuse:* Sharkoon M25-V midi
*Monitor:* BenQ ZOWIE rl2455

Was ich mir ausgesucht habe:

*AMD-Mainboard:* MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
*Netzteil:* be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
*Gehäuse:* be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
*Monitor:* iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
*AMD-Grafikkarte:* MSI Radeon RX Vega 64 Air Boost 8G OC (27 Punkte)

Gesamt: 78 Punkte von 85 (7 Punkte übrig)

Grund der gewählten Komponenten:

*Mainboard:* Mal davon abgesehen, das ich mir ein aussuchen muss, kann mein jetziges Mainboard meine RAM nicht stabil auf 3200Mhz laufen lassen. Hoffe das ändert sich.
*Grafikkarte:* Ich habe mich dabei bewusst gegen die Nvidia Karten entschieden, das Unternehmen hat bei mir jegliche Sympathie verloren und sieht von mir keinen Cent mehr. Zudem sind die auszuwählende Monitore alle mit Freesync, noch ein ein + Punkt für AMD.
* Netzteil:* Mein Netzteil würde vermutlich reichen wenn ich die neue Grafikkarte auf Werkeinstellung nutze, aber da ich mich kenne wird es nicht lange dauern bis ich mich an O.C/U.V versuchen würde.
* Gehäuse:* Ich habe nur ein 08/15 Gehäuse, die Durchlüftung wäre wohl am Limit bzw. nicht gut genug für die Vega64 Air Boost OC . Mit dem Dark Pro Base sollte die kein Problem sein.
*Monitor:* Mit 1440p+144hz + Freesync ist dies der Monitor der am besten zur Karte passt. Die Karte schafft zwar nicht alles auf 144 FPS aber mit Freesync mach ich mir keine Sorgen.

Mit den ganzen neuen Komponente sehe ich eigentlich keinen Grund irgendetwas zu ändern, es sei denn AMD haut mit Ryzen 5/7 300x was raus, das einen Upgrade gerechtfertigt. Dann würde ich aber auch einen neuen CPU-Kühler holen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen!


----------



## BobTheShizoCat (19. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Moinsen,

danke für das Gewinnspiel.

Meine Wunschkonfiguration:

Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)

Meine aktuelle verbaute Konfiguration:

Mainboard: ASRock Z68 Pro3 Gen3 ---> MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC zu Weihnachten, falls ich nicht gewinnen sollte 
Netzteil:  Enermax MODU 82+ 525W
Gehäuse: ... Name entfallen
Lüfter: 2x NB UltraQuiet XN1
Grafikkarte: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 770
CPU: Intel Core i5 2500K ---> Zu Weihnachten werde ich auf einen i5-8600K aufrüsten
RAM: 8 GB DDR3 ( 2x 4GB DDR3-1333 von Corsair) ---> Eventuell Mitte 2019
SSD: SanDisk SSD PLUS 240GB (Windows + wichtige Programme)
HDD: WD Caviar Black 1TB (Spiele + Rest)
Monitor 1:  AOC 2476WM 
Monitor 2:  Hannspree HF237
Betriebssystem: Windows 10 Pro 64-bit



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das bisherige System habe ich mir vor Jahren  ( mit meinen damals mühsam ersparten Taschengeld) gekauft und selbst zusammengebaut.

Toi, Toi, Toi an alle


----------



## bratlachs (19. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH Redaktion und Community,

*mein derzeitiger PC hat:*
- AMD Ryzen 5 1600X
- 2x GB HyperX Fury DDR4 RAM (1333 MHz)
- GTX 1070 MSI 8G OC GAMING
- MSI X370 Gaming Pro Carbon
- be quiet! Dark Base 850W
- 3x SanDisk SSDs (1x 120 GB, 2x 480GB)
- LG Flattron E2240T 1080p
- Corsair Graphite Series™ 780T Full-Tower PC Case

*Wunschkomponenten  sind:*
AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 83 Punkte von 85 (2 Punkte übrig)

*Warum ich teilnehme:*
- RTX 2080:
 Einerseits bin ich ein leidenschaftlicher Gamer und würde mich sehr freuen, das vorbestellte Hitman 2 mit RayTracing, sowie Dota 2, Cities:Skylines, GTA V und X-Plane 11 auf höchster Stufe mit hohen FPS spielen zu können. 
Andererseits programmiere ich gerne (Python, Java) als Hobby und während dem Studium und möchte lernen die Konzepte von Machine Learning und neuronalen Netzwerken effektiv zu verwenden, 
wofür vorallem die neue Turing-Architektur mit ihren Tensor-Cores sehr gut für solche Berechnungen geeignet sind.

-MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon:
Da ich breits einen Ryzen 5 1600X besitze und X470 abwärtskompatibel ist, hätte ein neues Motherboard eine bessere Bootzeit, sowie ein besseres Zusammenspiel mit dem Arbeitsspeicher, da es bei der derzeitigen Konfiguration manchmal zu Fehlern kommt.

- iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1
Ich möchte in den Genuss kommen von hoher Auflösung 1440p und 144Hz kommen. Derzeit benutze ich einen 1080p 60Hz Bildschirm, aber das Erlebnis verglichen zu einem 1440p 144Hz Monitor ist ein himmelweiter Unterschied. Zusammen mit der RTX 2080 würden Grafikinhalte wunderschön ausschauen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gormadoc (19. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

auf ein Neues  :

Meine Wunschkomponenten für dieses "Pimpnachten" sind Folgende:

Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)




Mein derzeitiges System besteht aus:

Prozessor: Intel Core I7-2600k ...immerhin auch schon wieder 7 Jahre alt...
Kühler: Thermalright Silver Arrow 
Arbeitsspeicher: 16 GB DDR3 (4x4GB) G.Skill Sniper F3-14900CL9D mit 1866 MHz und Timings von CL9-10-9-28
Mainboard: Gigybyte GA-Z68XP-UD4
Grafikkarte: Asus Strix Geforce GTX970
Festplatte: 1x 512 GB SSD Samsung 850 Pro, 1x 256 GB SSD Samsung 850 Pro
Monitor: Benq VW2430H
Gehäuse: Ein tolles PCGH-CoolerMaster in Weiß (gabs mal irgendwann bei Euch  )
Netzteil: Ein BeQuiet Straight Power E9 680W mit Kable Managment

Der Grund für ein Aufrüsten bzw. für die Auswahl der Komponenten ist ganz einfach:
Das Grundsystem (Mainboard, Ram, CPU) ist nun doch schon 8 Jahre alt! (Noch nie hatte ich ein PC System so lange ununterbrochen in Gebrauch!) lediglich die Grafikkarte kam vor 2-3 Jahren neu in das System.
Mein Traum wäre ein neues, aktuelles System welches aktuellen Spielen in mindestens Full HD gewachsen ist. 
Leider sind die letzten Jahre viele andere notwendige Dinge in den Vordergrund getreten, die das Geld für eine Aufrüstung der Komponenten in Anspruch genommen haben - Eine Familie mit 3 Jungs lässt nicht viel Freiheit für die eigenen Bedürfnisse  - Deshalb auch hier der Versuch, zumindest einen Zuschuss zur Systemaufrüstung zu bekommen.

Gewählt habe ich das Mainboard MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC, welches ich selbst mit einem aktuellen Prozessor (Intel Core i7 8700K 6x3.70GHz) und dementsprechend 16 GB DDR 4  Ram bestücken würde, der  be quiet! Pure Rock würde sicher seinen Dienst auf dem Prozessor grandios durchführen.
Der neue Prozessor gepaart mit der  MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio würde ein sehr starkes System ergeben, von dem ich sicher die nächsten Jahre profitieren könnte!
Die be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 140 mm) Lüfter würden sich gut in das vorhandene Gehäuse integrieren und für noch mehr Frischluft sorgen.
Und letztendlich würde der  iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 den älteren, betagten Benq Büro Bildschirm mit unendlichem Inputlag  ersetzen.

Es würde mich freuen und mir eine Ehre sein, falls ich einer der Auserwählten sein sollte.

In diesem Sinne, 

Gormadoc


----------



## thoast3 (19. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallöchen, dieses Jahr wollt' ich mich auch mal bewerben 

Zuerst einmal danke an Iiyama, MSI, be Quiet! und natürlich die PCGH für diese tolle Aktion.

Kommen wir nun einmal zu meinem PC; bzw. zu den verbauten Komponenten:

- Als CPU kommt der Intel Core i7-4790 zum Einsatz. Ohne "k"-Suffix, deshalb leider ohne OC 
Eigentlich noch eine recht gut nutzbare CPU, aber durch meine Ausbildung zum Systemintegrator / Netzwerkadministrator darf ich ab und zu mit ein paar virtuellen Maschinen herumspielen; man kann also nicht genug Leistung / Threads haben.
Zusätzlich schneide ich noch gerne Videos mit BlackMagics DaVinci Resolve, was die CPU auch gut schwitzen lässt.
Ein *AMD Ryzen 7 2700* würde mir da sehr recht kommen.

- Das Mainboard stammt aus dem Mindfactory-Mindstar und ist ein ASRock Fatal1ty Z97 Killer. Da es sehr günstig war, habe ich den, für meine CPU, "unsinnigen" Z97-Chipsatz genommen. Ich bin bisher sehr zufrieden mit dem Board, wobei mir einige moderne Features, nämlich einen M.2-x4-Slot sowie RGB-Header und -Beleuchtung, fehlen.
Für den Ryzen fehlt ein gutes Mainboard, das man, zum Glück, bei dieser Aktion gewinnen kann. Meine Wahl fällt auf das *MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon*.

- Der Arbeitsspeicher, insgesamt 16 GB, setzt sich aus je zwei G.Skill-Ares- und Kingston-HyperX-Modulen zusammen. Bisher reichen 16 GB mir aus, und angesichts der DDR4-Preise würde sich die Menge im Falle des Gewinns der Pimp-my-PC-Aktion nicht ändern. Da Ryzen guten RAM präferiert, käme *Corsair Vengeance LPX oder G.Skill TridentZ* in die nähere Auswahl.

- Als Pixelschubser kommt die Zotac GTX 1050 Ti OC Edition mit einem Arctic Accelero S3 sowie Noctua NF-P12 PWM zum Einsatz. Die Karte mag stromsparend und leise sein, bekommt die 60 FPS in Shadow of the Tomb Raider und Forza Horizon 4 aber nur mit Mühe und Not, trotz niedriger Settings in FullHD, hin. Da mich schon seit langem eine höhere Monitorauflösung sowie Refreshrate interessieren, wird sich dieser Zustand in Zukunft nicht bessern.
Die *MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC* wäre für aktuelle Spiele mit 1440p / 144 Hz bei guten Settings eine geeignete Karte, die zudem sehr leise bleiben sollte. Ein netter Bonus wäre RTX, das ich in Shadow of the Tomb Raider ausprobieren könnte.

- Das Gehäuse ist ein Phanteks Enthoo Pro M Tempered Glass, das mit einem Aqua Computer Farbwerk samt zugehörigem RGB-Strip sowie drei Silent Wings von be Quiet! (1x SW 3, 2x SW2) aufgerüstet wurde. Zusätzlich habe ich noch etwas Carbon-Folie verklebt, um die löchige Netzteilabdeckung undurchsichtig zu machen, da das Kabelmanagement nicht das Beste ist.
Am Gehäuse und dessen Zubehör würde ich *nichts ändern*; es sagt mir immer noch sehr zu.

- Die CPU bewahrt dank des Thermalright Macho Rev. B, der mit einem Phobya NB-Eloop belüftet wird, einen kühlen Kopf. Der Kühler macht einen guten Job, den Lüfter würde ich allerdings gegen zwei Silent Wings 3 tauschen. Erstens dient dies dem weiteren Senken des Geräuschpegels (ich bin da *sehr* empfindlich) und zweitens macht ein möglichst dicker Luftkühler meiner Meinung nach optisch sehr viel her.
Aus diesem Grund hätte ich gerne die *drei be Quiet! Silent Wings 3 120mm*. Einen dieser Lüfter würde ich einem Freund für dessen AIO schenken.

- Der PC wird von einem be Quiet! Straight Power 10 mit 400 Watt zuverlässig mit Strom versorgt. Ein sehr tolles Netzteil, lediglich ein modulares Kabelmanagement wäre toll, da das Aufräumen von Kabeln nicht zu meinen Stärken gehört 
Ein paar Leistungsreserven schaden auch nie, und das Wire-Free-Design im Inneren des Straight Power 11 hat auch was für sich.
Das *be Quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt* passt sehr genau zu meinen Wünschen.

- Mein Monitor ist ein LG 23MB35PY-B mit FullHD und 60 FPS. Seit ich WQHD mit 144 FPS bei einem Freund erleben durfte, bin ich heiß auf einen solchen Monitor. Auch wäre das triste, etwas altbacken wirkende Design des LG mit rauem Hartplastik und dicken Rändern mit dem *iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1* Vergangenheit.

- Last, but not least meine vier SSDs (allerdings kein RAID); Samsung 850 Evo 250 GB (mit Windows 10), Toshiba-OCZ TR 150 480 GB, Adata Premier SP550 250 GB und OCZ Arc 100 240 GB. Diese erledigen ihre Aufgaben immer noch zufriedenstellend; eine M.2-SSD würde mich aber schon reizen. Das Fatal1ty Z97 Killer hat zwar einen M.2-Slot, der aber nur mit 2 Lanes angebunden ist.
Hier würde ich gerne auf eine *Kingston A1000* oder Vergeichbares aufrüsten.

Nun gibt es nur noch ein Problem: das Geld. Als Azubi schwimmt man nicht gerade darin, und zu allem Überfluss musste vor wenigen Monaten noch ein neues (gebrauchtes) Auto her, da das alte seinen Geist aufgegeben hat. Der eigene PC muss da leider zurück stecken.

Falls ich gewinne, würde ich den PC gerne von einem der netten PCGH-Redakteure aufrüsten lassen. Wer kann schon behaupten, dass sein PC "PCGH-approved" ist? 

Hier nochmal die gewünschten Komponenten als kompakte Liste:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 82 Punkte von 85 (3 Punkte übrig)


Hier noch ein Foto des aktuellen PC-Innenraums: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wer Staub findet, schickt ihn bitte an meine Adresse zurück 

Also: *Please, PCGH, pimp my PC!*


----------



## TomThomer (19. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



TomThomer schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wasserstoffkopf (19. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH Team und Community,

hiermit bewerbe ich mich um die Stelle als Glücklicher Gewinner des Pimp my PC 2018.



*Mein aktuelles System:*
*
CPU*: AMD FX 8350
*MB:* ASUS Crosshair V Formula-Z
*RAM:* 8GB Corsair DDR3 1600MHz
*GPU:* Geforce Point of View GTX 580 1536MB
*SSD:* Samsung 850 EVO 250GB
*HDD:* Seagate Deskstar 1TB
*Gehäuse: *Corsair Obidian 750D
*CPU Kühler:* AMD Stock
*Gehäuse:* Lüfter: Alpenföhn 140mm
*Monitor:* ASUS PB287Q
*Tastatur:* Sharkoon Skiller PRO
*Maus:* Razer Taipan


*Meine ausgewählten Komponenten:*

1. MSI Geforce RTX 2080Ti Gaming X Trio         60 Punkte
2. Liyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1                    22 Punkte
3. 3x Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM 140mm      03 Punkte

Somit habe ich die Gesamten 85 Punkte aufgebraucht.

Es würde mich sehr freuen wenn ich mein System durch ,,Pimp my PC,, aufrüsten kann.


Liebe Grüße, David


----------



## Mikeno (19. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo Liebes PCGH Team,

auch ich würde gern bei eurer Pimp My PC 2018 Aktion gewinnen und habe mir folgende Teile ausgesucht:


Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 83 Punkte von 85 (2 Punkte übrig)


Da mein alter liebling von 2011 in die Jahre gekommen ist, habe ich letztes Jahr angefangen in zu erneuern.

Gehäuse: Be Quiet! Pure Base 600 gedämmt Midi Tower
Netzteil: 550W nichts besonderes
CPU: I7 8700k
CPU Kühler: Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. B
Mainboard: ASRock Z370 Extreme 4
GPU: GTX 1050 Ti
RAM: 16GB G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DDR4-3200 DIMM CL16 Dual Kit
Monitor: Samsung 27Zoll FullHD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Monitor, Graka und Netzteil fehlen mir um in den genuss von WQHD zu kommen noch, und so wollte ich mein Glück hier versuchen.

Ich wünsche allen mitmachern viel Glück, auch wenn ich hoffe das ich einer derjenigen bin die gewinnen 

Viele Grüße Mike


----------



## Sythera_EU (19. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hi oben sieht man das innenleben des kleinen mannes jetzt 

Als Komponentne ist dort aktuell folgendes drinn: 
I5 2500k 
Asrock Z68Pro
Nvidia GF 1050Ti Zotac
16 GB Ram DDR3
WD 6 TB und WD 1 TB HDD
Netzteil ca 600W 
Maus Razer Naga 
Tastatur Logitech G19
Monitor Samsung 27Zoll TV/Monitor kombi mein schlimmster fehlkauf^^ und nen zweiten 22 zoll noname breitbild 

Ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn ich die von mir gewählten komponenten gewinne welche da sind: 
Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 81 Punkte von 85 (4 Punkte übrig)

Das ganze würde dem kleinen Mann mal richtig schneid verleihen. Ich plane selber wenn es dann soweit ist den Prozessor wenigstens als i7 8700k denke ich zu nehmen dann passt alles sehr gut zusammen. 
Die Grafikkarte und das Board geben genug zukunfstpower und auch der Rest sollte ne weile dann halten^^ auch wenn ich offen sagen muss das mich 4k kaum interessiert so denke ich hat die karte auf FHD dann ne ganze weile lang richtig krassen Bumms und ne 1080 gabs ja leider nicht zur auswahl^^ und die 1070 waere ein zu geringes updgrade^^

Aber wollen wir doch erstmal gewinnen bevor wir in traeumen schwelgen^^ also allen viel glueck^^ mir am meisten 

Viele Spass den Redakteuren beim lesen und subjektiv bewerten welcher kleine Schrotthaufen das Upgrade am meisten verdient hat 

Mit Freundlichen Grüßen

Sascha Auer aka Sythera_EU


----------



## Josali (19. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hi PCGH Team,

auch dieses Jahr nutze ich gerne die Chance meinen heimischen PC auf den neusten Stand zu bringen.
Zum Glück lief meine bisherige Harware soweit zuverlässig, so dass es schon länger nicht nötig war neue Komponenten zu beschaffen:

*Mainboard:* ASUS P6X58D-E LGA1366
*RAM:* 6GB NoName RAM
*CPU:* Intel Core i7 950
*CPU Kühler:* Noctua NH-D14
*GPU:* Zotac GTX460AMP
*Netzteil:* be quiet! DarkPowerPro 430W
*HDD's:* SSD850EVO 250GB, SDD840EVO 120GB, 1TB HDD, 256GB HDD
*Mause:* Gigabyte GM-M8000
*Laufwerk:* Samsung DVD Writer
*Keyboard: *Sharkoon Luminous Keyboard III
*Gehäuse:* Gehäuse No Name
*Headset:* Sennheiser
*Monitor:* LG Flatron W2442PA

Nüchtern gesehen kann man es schon nicht mehr upgrade nennen da ich mehr oder weniger nur die externen Teile wieder verwenden kann, vielleicht abgesehen vom CPU Kühler.
Somit hier meine Auswahl:

*Intel-Mainboard:* MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
*Netzteil:* be quiet! Pure Power 10 600 Watt CM (5 Punkte)
*Gehäuse:* be quiet! Silent Base 601 Window Silver (6 Punkte)
*Monitor:* iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
*Nvidia-Grafikkarte:* MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 83 Punkte von 85 (2 Punkte übrig)

*MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC: *
Laut Spezifikationen ein solides Mainboard mit 1151 Sockel, genau das richtige für jmd der mit Intel CPU schon immer gut gefahren ist. 
Das MSI X299 Gaming Pro Carbon AC ist natürlich auch ein schönes Board wahrscheinlich, ist aber nicht sinnvoll, da ich es sehr wahrscheinlich nie voll ausnutzen werde.
Dazu passend würde ich mir dann einen i7-8700K kaufen oder falls es mir gelingen sollte einen von den i7-8086K zu bekommen.

*be quiet! Silent Base 601 Window Silver: *
Ein sehr schönes und kompaktes Gehäuse welches gut unter meinen Schreibtisch passt, das alte hat noch nicht mal einen USB3.0 Front Anschluss. Also ohne Austausch des Gehäuses brauch ich gar nicht anfangen.

*be quiet! Pure Power 10 600 Watt C:*
Ausreichend Leistung vor allem für die gewünschte GPU. Hier ist mir die Wahl schwer gefallen, lieber dass stärkere Netzteil und den kleineren Monitor. 
Die Spezifikationen der GPU sagt jedoch TDP 245 Watt somit bleiben für die CPU (TDP 95W) und für den Rest sind dann immer noch 260W übrig.

*iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1:*
Schöner Monitor vorallem die Auflösung 2560 x 1440 und die Wiederholrate bis 144Hz hat es mir angetan, wollte ich mir die ganze Zeit schon mal zu legen, aber ist mit einer GTX460 natürlich nicht sinnvoll.

*MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC:*
Der perfekte Antrieb für den iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1, vielleicht auch um das ein oder andere neuronales Netzwerk zu berechnen.


----------



## Thor2016 (19. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo,

so sieht mein derzeitiges System aus:

Prozessor:         I7 4790K geköpft @ 4,4 GHz all Core mit Brocken 3 
Mainboard:	MSI Z87-G43 Gaming 
Arbeitsspeicher:	4x4 GB DDR3 Avexir @ 1600 MHz 
Festplatte(n):	2 x Samsung SSD 256 GB und 2 x HDD 
Grafikkarte:	ASUS GTX 1080 Ti Poseidon 
Sound:		Onboard, Edifier 5.1 Lautsprecher
Netzteil:		Be Quiet Straight Power E10-CM 700W 
Gehäuse:	        Aerocool Xpredator Big Tower White Ed.
Monitor:	        Medion, 23“, 1920 x 1080
Betriebssystem:	Windows 10 



Das sind meine Wünsche:

Mainboard:	MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler:	be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse:	        be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor:	        iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Grafikkarte:	MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 81 Punkte von 85 (4 Punkte übrig)



Nachdem ich mich letztes Jahr bei „Pimp my PC“ erfolgreich selbst abgeschossen habe, kam Anfang November 2017  folgende Mail von Stephan bei mir an: „Sie haben das richtige Lösungswort eingeschickt und wurden als Gewinner gezogen. Sie erhalten eine Asus ROG Poseidon GTX 1080 Ti als Preis!“. Bin aus dem Grinsen bis Weihnachten nicht mehr heraus gekommen. Hier nochmal ein großes DANKE!
Die 1080 Ti hat mein System natürlich gehörig auf den Kopf gestellt, wodurch weitere „Nachbesserungen“ nötig waren und noch nötig sind. Nun zu den Gründen meiner Auswahl:

MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC: Weil ich gerne bei Intel bleiben möchte.

be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4: Weil von den drei zur Auswahl stehenden CPU-Kühlern nur der Dark Rock Pro 4 mehr Leistung hat, als mein Brocken 3. Ein neues Netzteil ist nicht nötig. Wollte die 1080 Ti nicht länger gedrosselt laufen lassen, daher hab ich ihr schon eine neue Stromquelle spendiert.

be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900: Weil mein Xpredator nicht mehr ganz Zeitgemäß ist, ein paar „Macken“ hat  und die originalen Lüfter auch schon deutlich hörbar werden. Da ich des Öfteren noch DVD´s nutze und nur das Dark Base Pro 900 Einbauschächte dafür hat, kommt hier eben nur das in Frage.

iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1: Weil ich ohnehin schon auf  27“ WQHD umsteigen wollte und mir die 75 Hz ausreichen.

MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC: Mein „Großer“ (Student) würde sich sicherlich sehr darüber freuen, noch dazu wenn sie umsonst ist. Wobei ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher bin, ob ich die 1080 Ti oder die 2080 behalten werde, wenn ich denn einer der „Auserwählten“ sein sollte.


Natürlich sind dann noch eine neue CPU und RAM fällig. Darüber werde ich mir Gedanken machen, wenn mein PC wirklich ausgewählt wird. Beim Prozessor würde ich sicher ganz oben ins Regal greifen (8700K).

Allen Mitbewerbern viel Glück!


----------



## RKMate (19. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo und Danke für die Möglichkeit einen etwas älteren PC aufrüsten zu können!

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn Mein PC hat leider Hitzeprobleme...zu altes Gehäuse, CPU Lüfter nicht mehr Zeitgemäß etc.
Falls ich das Glück haben sollte einer von den 4 Gewinnern zu sein, werde ich mir noch eine dazu passende CPU anschaffen...........

Meine Konfiguration:

CPU: AMD FX8350
CPU Lüfter: Zalmann
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3
Memory: Corsair DDR3 2x4 GB
Festplatten: Samsung SSD 850Evo 250GB/ Toshiba DT01 ACA 300 3TB SATA/ Samsung HD161HJ SATA
Netzteil: Coolermaster Silent Pro 600W
Grafikkarte: Asus Strix AMD Radeon R9 390
Soundkarte: Soundblaster Crative Xi-Fi
Monitor: 27" Terra Wortmann
Maus/Tastatur: Performance MX/Logitech K800
System: Windows 10


Meine Wunschauswahl:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock Slim (2 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## kakadu1985 (19. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Moin, eine sehr schöne Aktion, wie ich finde.

Mein aktuelles System:
CPU: Core i7-8700k
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4
Mainboard: Asus TUF Z370- Pro Gaming
Arbeitsspeicher: 2 x 16 GB Corsair Vengeance LPX
Grafikkarte: Zotac GTX 1060 6 GB
Datenträger: 250 GB M.2 SSD, 1 TB SSD, 3 TB HDD
Netzteil:  750 Watt Dark Power Pro 11
Gehäuse:  NZXT Phantom Big-Tower
Lüfter: 3 x 120 mm (vorinstalliert)
Monitore:  21,6 Zoll (1.680x1.050), 21,5 Zoll (1.920x1.080), 28 Zoll (3.840x2.160) 

Meinen PC habe ich dieses Jahr bereits aufgerüstet, da mein alter i5 4570 mittlerweile deutlich seine Belastungsgrenze überschritten hatte. Beim Upgrade habe ich bewusst darauzf geachtet, einerseits möglichst große Leistungsreserven für die Zukunft zu haben (daher der i7 8700k, 32 GB Ram, un ein 750 Watt-Netzteil) und andererseits möglichst die Lautstärke zu reduzieren (daher Netzteil und CPU-Lüfter von Be Quiet). Mit dem Ergebnis bin ich sehr zufrieden und die neuen Komponenten werden auch unter Last kaum ausgereizt.
Lediglich bei der Grafikkarte habe ich dabei auf ein Upgrade verzichtet, da sie einerseits noch recht neu und ausreichend Leistungsstark war und mir andererseits die Grafikkartenpreise zu hoch waren. In Folge dessen, ist selbige jetzt der Flaschenhals meines Pcs.
Kürzlich hat meine Frau dann angemerkt, dass ich doch mal einen meiner beiden kleinen Monitore (21,5 Zoll und 21,6 Zoll) durch ein größeres Exemplar ersetzen sollte. Da ich dies selbst bereits überlegt hatte, habe ich mich nun zur Anschaffung eines 28 Zoll Monitores entschieden und da ich mir eine hohe Pixeldichte wünschte viel meine Wahl schließlich auf ein UHD-Exemplar (MG28UQ). Von dem Monitor bin ich wirklich begeistert und will ihn definitiv behalten und würde ihn natürlich auch gerne standardmäßig mit UHD-Input versorgen. Mit meiner jetzigen Grafikkarte läuft das, wie man sich denken kann mäßig, wenn auch etwas besser als erwartet (FF-XV auf hohen Details läuft noch Flüssig).

Mein Upgradewunsch sieht daher wie folgt aus:
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte) 

1. Monitor:
Am liebsten wäre mir zwar das Topmodel um je nach Spiel wahlweise in UHD oder WQHD mit 144 Hz zocken zu können. Nach gründlicher Überlegung habe ich mich dann jedoch für das günstigste Model entschieden, da die Upgradepunkte anderweitig besser investiert sind.

2. CPU-Kühler:
Da ich den besten zur Auswahl stehenden CPU-Lüfter bereits habe und auch mein Netzteil bereits mehr Leistung bringt als benötigt, macht in dieser Kategorie leider keine der Komponenten Sinn. Daher habe ich mich für den Pure Rock entschieden um Punkte zu sparen. 

3. Lüfter:
Da mein Gehäuse mir weiterhin sehr gut gefällt habe ich keinen Bedarf an einem neuem. Die Lüfter würden mir hingegen sehr dabei helfen die Geräuschentwicklung meines Pcs weiter zu senken, sodass mir diese Wahl leicht fällt.

4. Mainboard:
Zwar bin ich sehr zufrieden mit meinem jetzigem Mainboard, das MSI Z370 Gaming Pro wäre allerdings eine Steigerung und dürfte auch zukünftig das Übertakten meiner CPU besser unterstützen als mein jetziges.

5. Grafikkarte:
Hier viel mir die Wahl leicht. Da ich in den anderen Kategorien nur minimalen Upgradebedarf habe, in dieser allerdings erheblichen, möchte ich hier den überwiegenden Teil der Upgradepunkte investieren um mein System auch insoweit auf Topleistung zu tunen, sodass alle Komponenten auf einem Niveau sind.


Die frei werdenden Komponenten sowie den nicht benötigten Kühler würde ich dann an die Verwandschaft abgeben, evtl. sogar (ergänzt um eine CPU, Arbeitsspeicher und ein Gehäuse) einen PC für meine Frau zusammensetzen, damit sie nicht immer auf Laptops angewiesen ist (müsste ich dann nur noch mit ihr abstimmen).



Wünsche allen viel Erfolg.


----------



## ReguIator (19. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Meine Wunschkonfiguration:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk (5 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10 600 Watt CM (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 84 Punkte von 85 (1 Punkte übrig)

Meine derzeitige Konfiguration:

ASRock Z370 Extreme 4 
Intel Core i7 8700K
500GB Samsung 960 
16GBG.Skill Trident Z
be quiet! Silent Loop 240
550 Watt be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11
be quiet! Dark Base 700 
AMD Radeon HD 6900 !!!!

Die von mir gewählte Konfiguration ist zwar die Regelkonforme, aber natürlich wäre ich bereit auf alle Komponenten bis auf die Grafikkarte (und wenn es jemand anders nötiger hat auch den Monitor) zu verzichten. Hier nun einmal etwas Futter für die „subjektiver Kriterien“:
Ich wollte schon immer mal die beste Grafikkarte auf dem Markt haben. Braucht man diese wirklich?!? Nein! Ich denke ich würde mindestens genau so gerne Minecraft spielen wie ich Witcher 3 Spielen würde, wenn mein PC es schaffen würde (momentan krepel ich noch bei einem leicht stockendem Witcher 2 herum). Woher also das Begehren? Vielleicht hat es etwas damit zu tun, dass sich in meinem Bekanntenkreis nach diversen LAN-Partys das geflügelt Wort „Warten auf Regulator“ wohl etabliert hatte (Warcraft 3, wer kennt es nicht…). 
Anfang des Jahres nun habe ich mir nachdem mein alter, zwar schlechtem aber irgendwie eigentlich völlig ausreichender Computer ENDLICH den Geist aufgegeben hatte, einen neuen PC gekauft. Doch ich wollte ganz schlau sein und mir die Komponenten nach und nach zusammenkaufen um in einem vernünftigem Preisrahmen zu bleiben. Wer die Entwicklung der Grafikkartenpreise Anfang 2018 verfolgt hat kann sich vorstellen, dass ich mir doof vorkam. Ich habe mich also entschlossen auf den Release der neuen Generation zu warten, was dann ja doch länger als erwartet gedauert hat. Und nun das: 1300€ für eine 2080ti?!? Selbst wenn ich mir als Student die Grafikkarte jetzt irgendwie von meinem Essensgeld abspare wird der bittere Beigeschmack der Verschwendungssucht das schöne Gefühl endlich mal einen richtig geilen Rechner zu haben überlagern.
Long storry short: 

- Das ding zu gewinnen ist die einzige Möglichkeit für mich das Ding je zu besitzen.

- Ich verzichte natürlich auf die anderen Komponenten so dass maximal viele Menschen sich über Dinge freuen können

-Rein Objektiv gesehen wird es kaum jemanden geben welcher einen größeren Leistungsschub durch die Karte zu erwarten hat.

Anbei noch Bilder von meinem Computer mit ein Paar schönen „sei leise!“ Logos. Da freut sich doch auch das Sponsoren Herz 😊.


----------



## Maxi1706 (19. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo alle zusammen 

Ich finde dieses Pimp my PC echt eine coole Aktion. das Punkte System macht alles um ein vielfaches spanender, da man echt überlegen muss was man nimmt und was einem dann noch fehlt.

Ich hab mich entschieden für die RTX 2080 TI  da ich schon lange mit dem Grafikkarten aufrüsten gewartet habe, auf die neuen Nvidia karten. Der Preis ist jedoch sehr hoch und daher nichts für mich, wobei mich diese neuen Techniken wie Raytracing schon sehr interessieren und bestimmt auch echt gut aussehen werden. Da hier jedoch das Geld keine Rolle spielt versuche ich es mach und Wünsche alle anderen auch viel erfolg.

Mein PC
Gehäuse: NZXT H440 Mid Tower
Mainboard: Asus Prime X370 -PRO 
Prozessor: Ryzen 1600
Prozessorlüfter: Alphacool Eisbaer 360 CPU - Black
Arbeitsspeicher: Corsair Vengeance LPX 2x8GB 3000MHz
Grafikkarte: Nvidia GTX950 EVGA
Festplatten: SSD 250GB / HDD 2TB 
Netzteil: Be Quiet SYSTEM POWER 9 500W
Monitor: LG 23MP48HQ-P

Ausgewählte Produkte
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ich werde mir dann noch ein stärkeres Netzteil kaufen da die Grafikkarte ja eine menge strom verbraucht und ich in eurem Video gelernt wie wichtig eine Stabile strom Versorgung ist. Der CPU Kühler Wurde dann an meine Schwester gehen da ich ihr versprochen habe eine PC zu bauen und dieses noch bis Weihnachten einhalten muss.


----------



## FrankT (19. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebes PCGH Team, da ich es im letzten Jahr erfolglos versucht habe schauen wir mal wie es in diesem Jahr läuft.
Mein jetziges System ist für meine Verhältnisse nicht schlecht, doch ein wenig Aufrüstung würde ihm, glaube ich, gut tuen. Die Teile die bei mir dann wegfallen, würde ich bei meinem Enkelsohn verwenden.

Die ausgewählten Komponenten sind:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (12 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX Vega 64 Air Boost 8G OC (27 Punkte)

Gesamt: 82 Punkte von 85 (3 Punkte übrig)

Aktuelles System:

Gehäuse:		     Thermaltake Soprano schwarz
MB:			     Asrock x370 Killer Sli
CPU:			     AMD Ryzen 5 1600
CPU-Lüfter:	     Noctua NH-U12S SE-AM4
RAM:			     G.Skill Flare X Kit 16GB,DDR4-3200
Grafik:		     KFA2 GTX 960 Gamer OC Mini Black
NT:			     Corsair TX550M
SSD:			     1x Crucial MX300 275GB
HDD:			     2x WD 1TB, 1 x Seagate 2TB
DVD-RW:		     1x
BlueRay:		     1x
Gehäuselüfter:  2x Noctua 140mm
Monitor:               Samsung Syncmaster 2770 HD





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MfG


----------



## simonborna (20. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebes PCGH-Team,

ich bewerbe mich hiermit für die Verlosung "Pimp my PC 2018".
Wenn ihr uns auserwählt, macht ihr nicht nur mich glücklich, sondern meine ganze Familie "Pimp Family PC 2018". Meinen Gaming-Rechner teile ich mir mit der wachsenden Familie. Selbst die ganz Kleine ist mittlerweile begeisterte Bastlerin. Sie möchte unbedingt wieder mit am PC basteln.

Nun zum nicht mehr spielfähigen Bestandssystem:

Gehäuse:         Fractal Design Define R5 weiß
Mainboard:    ASRock Z97 Extreme4 
CPU:                 Intel Core i5-4690K
CPU-Kühler: Prolimatech Mega Shadow 
RAM:               16GB DDR3  2x G Skill TridentX F3-1600C7-8GTX
SSD:                 Samsung 840 Evo 256GB
Grafikkarte: OnBoard
Netzteil:         Enermax Liberty 500W ELT500AWT

Die Grafikarte MSI RX480 8GB ist im Mining Boom abhandengekommen. Sie wurde verkauft und gegen eine neue Babyschale eingetauscht. Sicherheit vor Spielspaß! Wie will man(n) da argumentieren. Der PC fühlt sich nun leider nicht vollständig und krank an. Leistet bitte Abhilfe.

Wunschupgrade:

Intel-Mainboard: MSI X299 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (17 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm)(1 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10 600 Watt CM (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)

Die Grafikkarte ist zwingend für unseren PC erforderlich und soll den neuen 27" Monitor in beeindruckender QHD-Auflösung antreiben. Das Netzteil ist mit Baujahr 2007 hinsichtlich Energieeffizienz betagt und soll nach 10 Jahren treuen Dienst abgelöst werden.  Mit dem neuen MSI X299 Gaming Pro Carbon AC wird der Plattformwechsel eingeläutet. Einen neuen Prozessor i7-7800X und neuen G.Skill Ripjaws V 32GB ​DDR4-3200 CL16 RAM ergänzen das Projekt. 

​Die PC-Migration wird mit vielen Fotos der LUMIX DMC-GX80 dokumentiert.


Vielen Dank für die geniale Gewinnspielidee!

Anbei noch ein Foto des Bestandsystems mit Jungfacharbeiterin. Die neuen Komponenten werden natürlich in Familie an einen regnerischen Sonntag zu Hause verbaut.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Acidkaspal (20. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH Team und Community,

Aktuell verbaut:
Monitor: Benq GL2450 24"
Gehäuse: Antec Three Hundred Two
CPU: Ryzen 5 1600x
CPU Lüfter: Alpenföhn Brocken 2
RAM: 2 x DDR4 Gskill Ripjaws 3200mhz ( laufen aber nur auf 3066mhz )
Mainboard: MSI B350 Tomahawk
Festplatten: 1 x Crucial m.2 ssd 520gb, 1x 3TB HDD ( bin mir nicht ganz sicher glaub ne seagate )
Grafikkarte: MSI 1050 TI
Netzteil: Be Quiet! Pure Power 10 600 Watt

Wunsch Komponenten
AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX Vega 64 Air Boost 8G OC (27 Punkte)

Gesamt: 67 Punkte von 85 (18 Punkte übrig)

Da ich schon länger einen 27" freesync monitor und eine Vega 64 Grafikkarte haben möchte, und auch demnächst auf eine EK FLUID GAMING A240R Wasserkühlung umsteigen und später eventuell noch einen zweiten Radiator nachrüsten möchte, würde mir dieses aufrüst kit all meine Wünsche, bis auf die Wasserkühlung natürlich, erfüllen. Entschuldigt das schlechte Foto aber unter meinem Tisch ist nicht viel platz wegen dem Magnat woofer und ich wollte nicht extra meinen PC komplett abstecken um ihn hervor zu holen.

Danke für diese Möglichkeit und ich hoffe ich gewinne. Den einbau würde ich selbst erledigen den Spaß las ich mir nicht nehmen. 

MfG




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schlecki (20. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH Team und Community, 

Aktuell habe ich in meinem PC diese Komponenten verbaut:

CPU: Intel Core i5 4690K @4.2 GHz
CPU Lüfter: Thermalright Macho Rev. B
RAM: 16GB HyperX FURY DDR3-1866
Mainboard: MSI Z97 Gaming 3
GPU: MSI Nvidia GeForce GTX 1070 Gaming X
Speicher: 240 GB SanDisk SSD und 1TB Western Digital WDC
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 10 500 Watt
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base 800
Monitore: Benq GW2450HM und Acer GN246HL

Wunschkomponenten:

AMD-Mainboard MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Monitor iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt 82 Punkte von 85 (3 Punkte übrig)

Da ich schon länger im Bereich Streaming tätig bin, wollte ich auch mein Setup auf diese Ansprüche anpassen. Deshalb muss der Intel Core i5 4690K gegen einen AMD Ryzen 7 2700X weichen, der für das Streaming durch seine vielen Kerne viel besser geeignet wäre. Der zusätzliche Monitor würde den Hauptbildschirm ersetzen und 3 Monitore wären sehr schön, um die Übersichtlichkeit im Stream zu bewahren.   

Vielen Dank für diese Gewinnspielaktion!

Mfg


----------



## Lando124 (20. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hey

Ich wollte mich bewerben da ich grad sowieso am Planen bin meinen PC aufzurüsten. Diese Aktion ist echt Klasse und würde mir immens helfen da ich an meinem Rechner echt verzweifle. Ich könnte das Geld das ich dadurch  Spare, da Mainboard, Monitor und Netzteil dann ja schon vorhanden sind, (Bin Schüler bekomme aber ein wenig Gehalt von meinem Praktikum) in eine R5 2600 stecken statt die geplante R5 1400. Und da ich aufgrund meines momentanen RAM Riegels, diesmal wirklich bisschen was besseres haben möchte könnte ich da auch ganz gutes nehmen. Erstmal hier mein aktueller PC:

Mainboard: Asrock 970 Pro3
Prozessor: AMD FX 8120
Grafikkarte: Powercolor Red Dragon RX 480 8GB (zu einer 580 geflasht.)
RAM: 8GB Corsair 1333 MHz (Den genauen Produktnamen weiß ich nicht mehr.)

Den Ursprungs PC  hatte ich vor Jahren mal geschenkt bekommen. Das war so ein Komplettpaket mit Monitor usw.
Hab ihn dann mal, ebenfalls schon lange her, bei einem Fachmann aufrüsten lassen. War alles ein Fehler eigentlich. Hätte ich das alles selber verbaut und alles selber ausgesucht wär ich heute bestimmt besser dran. So habe ich dann vor 2 Jahren die Grafikkarte getauscht. Aber der Rest müsste echt unbedingt ausgewechselt werden. Hätte ich damals mehr Ahnung gehabt (und nicht so naiv gewesen) wär der PC sofort zurückgegangen. Gerade der schlechte RAM bremst die, an sich so schon schlechte, CPU so dermaßen ab, dass die GPU kaum ausgelastet ist und ich ständig mit abstürzen, schlechten Frametimes und einer menge Rucklern zu kämpfen habe beim zocken. Aber in meinen Augen lohnt es sich halt nicht neuen DDR3 RAM zu holen für eine CPU die eh ausgetauscht werden muss.  Den Monitor benutze ich immer noch, weswegen mir eigentlich schon einer mit FULL HD reichen würde damit es ausnahmsweise mal gut aussieht haha. 
Hier dann mal meine ausgewählten Teile:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10 600 Watt CM (5 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 84 Punkte von 85 (1 Punkte übrig)

Wie gesagt durch das Geld das ich spare könnt ich mir so einen Ryzen der 2ten Generation holen und 16GB statt 8GB RAM. Ich hatte nämlich das selbe Mainboard bloß mit x370 Chipsatz im Auge, da der momentan echt verdammt günstig ist. Als Netzteil hab ich grad eins mit 600w von Xilence. Auch hier weiss ich leider nicht mehr die Produktbezeichnung weil ich den ja einfach einbauen lassen habe. Ich kenne mich da nicht besonders gut aus aber ich nehme mal an die Effizienz und so wird besser sein was, für die Teile dann sicherlich von vorteil ist auch mit blick auf die Stromrechnung. Als Gehäuse habe ich eins von LC-Power. Schlecht ist es bestimmt nicht aber das hätte ich vermutlich auch gegen ein größeres getauscht. Und das Dark Base 700 ist nun mal schlicht gesagt, ein verdammt geil aussehendes Teil. 
Und die Grafikkarte möchte ich, auch wenn ich eigentlich eine schon ganz gute habe, weil da doch ein wenig der "Enthusiast" in mir rauskam. Es ist nun mal eine sehr gute Karte und ich konnte nicht anders als, wenn man schon die Möglichkeit hat, sie auch auszuwählen. Zusammen dann mit dem 1440p Monitor wäre das sicherlich für mich eine richtige Bombe haha. Auch weil ich schon gerne für die nächsten Jahre mal zur Abwechslung mal keine Probleme beim zocken haben möchte. Gerade weil ich auch mal Leistungshungrige Spiele wie Assassin's Creed Origins oder The Witcher 3 spielen möchte und das momentan einfach nicht spielbar ist.
Ich glaube jetzt wäre alles gesagt. Diese Aktion hier würde mir wirklich sehr viel Helfen. Ich drücke mir und allen anderen Teilnehmern mal die Daumen Haha.

Liebe Grüße
Euer Roland


----------



## udriver (20. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo
Da CPU und Grafilkarte mittlerweile in die Jahre gekommen sind möchte ich die Gelegenheit nutzen und mich bewerben.

*Mein PC*

         Prozessor
         i7 4790K             
       Mainboard
         Gigabyte Z87-D3HP              
       Arbeitsspeicher
         Geil EVO Leggera  16GB              DDR3 1333
       Festplatte(n)
         Samsung SSD 860EVO 1TB  , Samsung HDD 1,5 TB , Seagate HDD 4 TB              
       Grafikkarte
         Inno3D Geforce GTX 770 iChill HerculeZ X3 Ultra       2GB
       Sound
         Soundblaster X-Fi Surround 5.1 Pro  USB              
       Netzteil
         be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 750Watt              
      Gehäuse
         Lian-Li  PC-A70F 

Mein Wunsch

  Intel-Mainboard: MSI B360 Gaming Plus (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)

dazu geplant:

Intel Core i7 8700K oder 8086K
Corsair DDR4 3200 32GB Quad-Kit oder etwas vergleichbares
Netzteil wurde gerade erneuert da das alte nicht mehr wollte

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Piconnor (20. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team

Grundsätzlich kann ich über meinen Rechner nicht meckern, aber natürlich gibt es da noch ordentlich Luft nach oben. Und so könnten, als größere Geschwister zu meinen jetzigen Komponenten sozusagen, der Iiyama-Monitor zusammen mit der VEGA 64 meinen Wunsch nach uneingeschränktem Spielen in WQHD nachhelfen. Das Dark Base 700 steht sowieso auf meiner Wunschliste zum regelmäßig anstehenden Gehäusewechsel und bietet dank Unterstützung von E-ATX Platz für ein dickes Board wie das MEG Creation. Für die Kühlung sollte dann auch die TR4-Variante des Dark Rock Pro 4 gut herhalten können.
Als Prozessor würde ich mir dann einen Threadripper 1900X zulegen, spätere Upgrades je nach Geldbeutel und Weiterentwicklung fest im Auge. Beim Speicher würde ich gleich keine Kompromisse machen wollen und mir ein 32GB-Kit DDR4-3600 von HyperX zulegen.

Mein System:
Fractal Design R5 Titanium
Intel Core i5-4690K
Alpenföhn Himalaya II
Asus Z97 MAXIMUS VII HERO ROG
G.Skill TridentX DDR3-2400 32GB
Sapphire RX580 Nitro+ 8GB
Corsair Force MP500 120GB
Samsung 850 EVO (Basic) 500GB
2x Western Digital Blue 2TB (noch nicht eingebaut, aber liegen hier schon rum)
Enermax Platimax D.F. 600W
Iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 27“

Meine Wunschauswahl:
AMD-Mainboard: MSI X399 MEG Creation (24 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX Vega 64 Air Boost 8G OC (27 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)

Vielen Dank für das erneute organisieren des Gewinnspiels, das lässt ja immer ein wenig träumen zu. Viel Glück allen, die mitmachen.

LG
Pico


----------



## Papa_Gandalf (20. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team, 
hiermit bewerbe ich mich für „Pimp my PC 2018.

Meine Wahl:
AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 83 Punkte von 85 (2 Punkte übrig)


Meine aktuelle Hardware:
CPU: Core-i5-2320
Grafikkarte: Nvidia Geforce GTX 530
Mainboard: MS7728
Arbeitsspeicher: 4 GB DDR3 SDRAM

Mit meinem aktuellen PC ist es nicht möglich, etwas anspruchsvollere Spiele in guter Grafik zu spielen. Wenn ich gewinnen würde, könnte ich mein zurzeit verfügbares Geld nutzen, um auch die anderen Komponenten meines PCs aufzurüsten.

Vielen Dank für das Gewinnspiel.

MfG


----------



## Terminator2697 (20. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Auch von mir ein " Hallo" an das PCGH Team !
Auch dieses Jahr werde ich mal mein Glück versuchen und bewerbe mich auf die jährliche Pimp my PC Aktion.
Ich bastel und schraube nun seit über zwanzig Jahren an PCs herum.Anfangs hatte ich ehrlich gesagt absolut keinen Plan und habe bei Null angefangen.
Im Laufe der Zeit habe ich mir durch learning bei doing ,durch das Internet und nicht zuletzt auch durch die PCGH Zeitschrifen mein heitiges Wissen angeeignet.
Ich habe mir nachdem ich einige Zeit darauf gespart habe dieses Jahr das lang ersehnte und mehr als überfällige Update meines PCs ermöglicht.
Aber es gibt natürlich fast immer Verbesserungs Potential
Gerade dann wenn kein unbegrenztes Budget zur Verfügung steht.Das geht warscheinlich fast alen Usern so die bei dieser Aktion teilnehmen.
So genug als Einleitung von mir.

Mein jetziges System ist wie folgt :

AMD Ryzen 2600 @4 GHZ
Asrock X370 Pro4
16 GB DDR4 GSkill 3000
EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 incl- AM4 Kit
Sapphire R290 TRiX OC 4 GB
Corsair RM 650X
Samsung 850 EVO 500 GB
3 X Seagate HDD 3TB 
Optisches Laufwerk LG BD DVDRW CH10LS28
Dark Base 900 Rev1
Soundblaster ZX PCIe

Meine Wunsch Konfiguration :
AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 80 Punkte von 85 (5 Punkte übrig)

Falls ich einer der Glücklichen werden sollte,möchte ich die Komponenten selbst verbauen.


----------



## Darthsenso (20. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hi,

Ich hab hier zwar einige PCs gesehen die es mehr verdienen, aber ich hab in allen Kategorien ein Upgrade gefunden also mach ich auch mit.

Was ich möchte:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 84 Punkte von 85 (1 Punkte übrig)

Was ich habe:

CPU: AMD R7 1700
Mainboard: Asus Prime X370 Pro
Ram: 16GB G.Skill Aegis 3000Mhz
GPU: Powercollor Vega 56 Red Devil
SSD+HDD: Toshiba 480GB SSD und WD Blue 1TB HDD
Netzteil: be Quiet Pure Power 10 600W NonModular
CPU-Kühlung: Wakü
Gehäuse: Aerocool P7-C1
Monitor: Benq GL2450

Was besorge ich noch Selbst:

Mein MB hat einen Defekten M.2 Slot würde meine Samsung 960EVO 250GB wieder einbauen
Ein Paar Passende BQ Lüfter
Andere Wakü Komponenten

Warum möchte ich diese Teile:

Mainboard: Ich hatte mit dem Asus Prime X370 Pro Mainboard nur Probleme. Um genau zu sein ist es schon das 2. Board. Das 1. war in RMA nachdem meine SSD, GPU und Mainboard zeitgleich den dienst Quittiert haben. Dieses Board hat vor ein paar Wochen entschieden, dass der M.2 Slot nicht mehr geht. Die SSD läuft in meinem HTPC ohne Probleme. Wegen all dieser Probleme möchte ich jetzt ein anderes Board.

Netzteil: In meinem Aktuellen Gehäuse kann ich aus Platzgründen kein Modulares NT nutzen. Im Gehäuse das ich möchte kann ich das. Also will ich auch ein Modulares NT.

Gehäuse: Das Aerocool P7-C1 ist ein sehr schönes Gehäuse aber leider absolut unpraktisch. Wie bereits beim NT gesagt kann ich kein Modulares NT verwenden da die zusätzliche Länge der Stecker dafür sorgt, dass es nicht mehr an die vorgesehene Stelle Passt ohne den HDD Käfig zu entfernen. Ich kann nur einen meiner zwei Radiatoren verwenden da ich sonst nicht genug Platz für die Graka habe. Ich kann auch meine schöneren Wakü teile nicht verwenden da nicht genug Platz vorhanden ist. Nur wenige und schmale Schlitze für Kabelmanagement. Mit dem Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 erhoffe ich mir hier eine erhebliche Verbesserung. 

Monitor: von 24Zoll 1080p 60Hz auf 27Zoll 1440p 75hz sollte selbst erklärend sein. Monitor steht auf meiner Upgrade liste aktuell auch an erster Stelle.

Graka: vega56 ist gut RTX 2080 ist besser.


----------



## Yrrwicht (20. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo 
ich bewerbe mich auch für die Pimp my PC Aktion

Mein PC aktuell:

Mainboard: Asus Maximus HEro VIII
CPU: I7 6700k
Ram: 16 GB Kingston , Dual channel
GPU: Zotac GTX 980 AMP!
SSD: Samsung 960 Evo 512 GB, Samsung 860 256 GB 
HDD: Seagate Barracuda 2 TB
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straigth Power 600W




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die Teile die ich gerne hätte:

Intel-Mainboard: MSI B360 Gaming Plus (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock Slim (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 83 Punkte von 85 (2 Punkte übrig)

Grundsätzlich ist mein PC gut zum spielen, jedoch ist wie so häufig Luft nach oben und bin dann auch für eine längere Zeit gut gerüstet.

Vielleicht wirds was
Danke


----------



## PPTide (20. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebes PCGH Team,

ich kann alle Mainboards nicht gebrauchen da ich einen Intel Core i7 7700 habe (die mainboards haben alle keinen passenden Sockel).
Soll ich daher irgend eins auswählen oder darf ich auch keins auswählen?
Falls ich mich irre würde ich mich ebenfalls über eine Antwort freuen.

LG PPTide


----------



## Metuschelach (20. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Lieber Weihnachtsmann,

ich wünsche mir einen viel schnelleren Rechner, ein „Abendessen“ mit Lara Croft, einen längeren ***** (ups, sorry) und natürlich den Weltfrieden.

Im Ernst: Auch ich möchte mich gerne für das Upgrade bewerben.

Bestehende Konfiguration:
Gehäuse:	       Lian Li PC-V355
Mainboard:	Asus P5Q-VM
Prozessor:	Intel® Core™2 Duo Prozessor E8500
Kühler:		be quiet Shadow Rock LP
RAM:		       4*2 GB Samsung DDR2 800
Grafikkarte:	NVIDIA GeForce GT 610
Netzteil:	       be quiet Pure Power BQ L8-300W
Laufwerke:	Samsung 840 EVO 120 GB, Seagate Festplatte 2 TB, WD Festplatte 640 GB, LG BH16NS55 Blu-ray
Monitor:	       Asus PB248Q
Diverses: 	DVBSky T980C, Asus Xonar DG

Ich hatte für die Vorweihnachtszeit ohnehin ein Upgrade ins Auge gefasst, vor allem, weil ich mal wieder ein Board mit aktuellen Schnittstellen haben möchte.
Ziel neben einer aktuellen Hardwarebasis ist es, auch einmal wieder das eine oder andere Spiel zu spielen. Pillars of Eternity, Tides of Numenera, Wasteland 2 hatte ich vor langem schon gekauft, aber nie so richtig gespielt. Auch Aktuelleres sollte damit mal wieder möglich sein.

Daher habe ich ins Auge gefasst:

Geplante Aufrüstung (ohne von Euch gepimpt zu werden):

Mainboard:	B450M MORTAR
RAM:		       Corsair Vengeance LPX schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-36 (CMK16GX4M2B3200C16) – Samsung Chips
Prozessor:	AMD Ryzen 5 2400G
eventuell:
Laufwerk: 	Samsung SSD 970 EVO 500GB, M.2

Eigentlich würde das bereits meinen Anforderungen für die nächsten Jahre genügen.

Nun kommt aber Ihr mit Eurer Aktion ins Spiel:

AMD-Mainboard: 	MSI B450 Tomahawk (5 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 		       be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: 		              be quiet! Pure Power 10 600 Watt CM (5 Punkte)
Monitor:		              iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce GTX 1070 Ti Gaming 8G (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 56 Punkte von 85 (29 Punkte übrig)

Zur Auswahl der Komponenten:

Bei den aktuellen Intel-Preisen war die Entscheidung für AMD noch leichter, nachdem Ihr aber leider KEIN mATX-Board (ich glaube noch nie *schimpf*) anbietet, habe ich jetzt mal das MSI B450 Tomahawk ausgewählt (und hoffe, dass Ihr bzw. MSI das vielleicht gegen das B450M Mortar tauschen könntet )
Statt eines Gehäuses (hier habe ich in der Tat länger mit mir gerungen) habe ich mich für ein Lüfterset entschieden, da ich mit meinem Lian Li doch sehr zufrieden bin und stattdessen lieber die vorhandenen Gehäuselüfter ersetzen würde.
Als Aufrüstbremse erweist sich das vorhandene 300 Watt Netzteil, was für potentere Hardware (insbesondere einer dedizierten Grafikkarte) dem 600 Watt Modell weichen müsste. Das CM des neuen Modells ermöglichte darüber hinaus, den Rechner endlich einmal ordentlich zu verkabeln.
Beim Monitor habe ich dann einfach mal geklotzt.
Mein bestehender Aufrüstplan würde sich dann insoweit verändern, dass ich statt des AMD Ryzen 5 2400G einen 2600 (oder eventuell 2700) anschaffen würde (und das Mortar, falls Ihr bzw. MSI…)

Insgesamt:
Ich habe absichtlich das Punktebudget nur genau soweit belastet, wie es für mich Sinn ergibt. Da ich mit meinen Genitalien zufrieden bin (SCNR) bzw. mich damit abgefunden habe (*hihi*), brauche ich weder die größte Grafikkarte noch das dickste Netzteil noch sonst etwas für meine Bedürfnisse völlig Überdimensioniertes.

Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Glück, mir allerdings dann doch noch ein Quäntchen mehr.
Ach ja, geschraubt wird natürlich selber.

Schöne Grüße 

Metuschelach


----------



## #harti# (20. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Zunächsteine schöne Aktion von der PCGH. Vielen Dank für die Chance.[/FONT]


[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Dochjetzt zu des Pudels Kern:[/FONT]


[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Gorgmuss wieder spielen können. Deswegen bewirbt er sich auch für dieAktion. [/FONT]




[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Nach AMDAthlon XP, Athlon 64 und Athlon 64 X2, bin ich auf Core 2 Duo vonIntel umgestiegen. Letztes Update 2012 mit dem Core I7 3770K.[/FONT]


[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]AktuellesSystem[/FONT]


[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]CPU:		Intel Core I7 3770K[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]RAM:		2 x 4GB DDR3 2400 Mhz G.Skill Trident X[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]MB:		Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UP4 TH[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]GraKa:	IntelHD-Grafik 4000[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]HD:		SamsungSSD 850 EVO 250 GB[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]NT:		350W Ahanix MPT-350D[/FONT]


[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Nachlanger Abstinenz brennt in Gorg der innere Wunsch wieder zu zockenund nach Möglichkeit, mit einem aktuellen Ryzen-Prozessor.[/FONT]


[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Gorgwürde sich also furchtbar freuen, wenn er folgende[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Komponenteneinsetzen könnte:[/FONT]


[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]AMD-Mainboard:	MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 		be quiet!Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Netzteil: 		bequiet! Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (12 Punkte)
Monitor: 		iiyamaG-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: 	MSI GeforceRTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0Punkte übrig) [/FONT]




[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Vorstellungder noch zu organisierenden Komponenten:[/FONT]


[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]CPU:		AMD Ryzen 7 2700X[/FONT]


[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]RAM:		G.SkillRipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-38			(F4-3200C16D-16GVKB)[/FONT]


[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]CPU-Kühler:	NoctuaNH-D15 SE-AM4[/FONT]


[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Gehäuse:	Nochnicht ganz klar[/FONT]




[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Umes nochmal, natürlich nur so nebenbei, zu betonen:[/FONT]


[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Gorgwäre überglücklich![/FONT]






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## #harti# (20. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Tschuldigung. Dem Gorg sind einige Leerzeichen abgehauen...


----------



## timonde (20. Oktober 2018)

*Bewerbung für PimpMyPC*

Hallo zusammen!

Ich bewerbe mich auch mal zu PimpMyPC. Vielleicht gewinne ich sogar wirklich was 

Zum PC (das meiste gebraucht von Ebay^^) :

Mainboard: Asus P8B WS 1155
Prozessor: i5-3470@3.2GHz                                (Ja ich weiss, das Mainboard ist für was besseres bestimmt hatte aber ich hab auf Ebay zu dem Zeitpunkt nichts besseres gefunden ^^)
Kühler: Bequiet Dark Rock 
Grafikkarte: Palit GTX 1050ti                             (Sogar neu gekauft vor knapp 1. Jahr :o)
Arbeitsspeicher: 8GB von unterschiedlichen Marken (4x2GB)
Netzteil: LC POWER 550W                                 (etwas modifiziert, aber nur das Lüfterschutzblech für einen extra Lüfter demoniert. Keine Sorge an die Technik bin ich nicht ran gegangen....  )
Festpaltte: (Nur eine SSD) 1 TB 840EVO 
Lüfter: 2xArctic PWM 120, 1xbequiet Silentwings (CPU) 120 oder 135 und 1xThermaltake RBG 120
Gehäuse: Selbst gebaut 8mm bzw. 12mm MDF Platte  (Ich habe versucht möglichs alles so Gewissenhaft wie möglich zu bauen und bin guter Dinge das ich nichts grob falsch gemacht habe  )
Der Airflow Plan war so, dass zwei Lüfter ansauben und all die Luft durch das Netzteil rausgejagt wird, daher der zweite Lüfter am Netzteil ^^

Jetzt zur bewerbung ansich:
Ich weiss Andere haben es sicher nötiger als mein PC aber vielleicht habe ich ja etwas Glück 


Intel-Mainboard: MSI B360 Gaming Plus (5 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10 600 Watt CM (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)

Die Lüfter würde ich mir in 120mm wünschen, da ich sonst neue Löcher bohren muss ^^

Ich hoffe das passt alles so die Grafikkarte hätte nach Hinten noch mehr als genug Platz und nach oben hin sind noch knapp 6cm Platz im Vergleich zum normalen Slotende.
Air flow müsste auch genug vorhanden sein... Müsste also passen.
Ich kann jetzt schon sagen leise ist was anders aber dafür kann man die Lüfter in der Front abschalten. (Silberschalter rechts, Oben ist an) 
Der Anschalter ist kein Taster also einmal kurz Hoch und wieder Runter um ihn zu starten.

So jetzt noch zum Allgemeinen:

Ich finde die Aktion echt super und wünsche den anderen auch viel Glück und Erfolg! Danke für die coole Aktion! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Motor-Psycho (20. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Bewerbung für PimpMyPC*

Seid Gegrüßt zusammen,

Ich bräuchte für 4k Etwas mehr Leistung Deshalb meine Bewerbung .

Zur Zeit Verbaut sind:
I7 7700k @ 5GHz
MSI Gaming Pro Carbon Z270
16GB HyperX vegance @ 3200MHz
MSI Gaming X GTX 1080
Scythe Fuma 
Cooler Master GX 750W

Ich hätte gerne:

Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Da mein Aerocool RS9 zu klein wird kommt noch ein Größeres Gehäuse her. 
Mit dem Monitor kann ich meinen Alten Acer (Arbeits PC Monitor) in Rente schicken.
Board Passt zur CÜPU und Lüfter sind immer Gut. CPU kühler ist leider alles sinnlos.
Mit der Grafikkarte dürfte 4k besser Laufen .

Mal Sehn.

Viele Grüße,
Steffen


----------



## Henathus (20. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Ich wollte schon lange aufrüsten. Leider kamen immer irgendwelche Ereignisse dazwischen. (Rampreise, Sicherheitslücken, etc.)

Meine Hardware ist in der Zwischenzeit auch nicht jünger geworden und lautet wie folgt:_

CPU: Intel Core i7-860 @ 3,8GHz
CPU-Kühler: self-made Wasserkühler
RAM: 16GB Corsair Dominator @ 2000MHz C9
Mainboard: MSI P55-GD65
GPU: PowerColor RX 480 8GB DirtDevil (mit RX580er Bios)
Monitor: Acer 24´´ GD245HQ
Gehäuse: LianLi mit Modifikationen

_Wasserkühlung:_
280er Radiator im Deckel
120er Radiator hinten
Aquastream Ultra mit integriertem Reservoir
Filter + Durchflusssensor

_Über folgenden Pimp würde ich mich deshalb sehr freuen

_AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX Vega 64 Air Boost 8G OC (27 Punkte)

__Gesamt: 73 Punkte von 85 (12 Punkte übrig)

_und würde mit folgenden Komponenten ergänzt werden:

_CPU: AMD Ryzen 7 2700(X)
RAM: 16GB DDR4  @ OC
Wasserkühler für RX Vega 64 (sollen wohl trotz kleiner Änderungen am Referenzdesign passen)_

Meine jetzige Karte ist mit Wasserkühlern leider nicht kompatibel und war deshalb nur als Übergangslösung gedacht. Meine vorhergehende Karte (GTX470) 
war in den Kreislauf mit eingebunden. Das hatte ich auch bei der nächsten so geplant. 

_Aus diesem Grund würde ich die Hardware auch selbst einbauen._


Ich wünsche allen viel Glück 

Grüße Henathus
_
_


----------



## Berluk (20. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH Team,

ich bewerbe mich für die Pimp my PC 2018 Aktion, da meine Kiste schon bissi älter ist, aber Sie läuft noch. 

Mein aktueller PC:

Mainboard: Asus P5W DH Deluxe
CPU: Inter Core 2 Duo E8600
Ram: DDR2 - 2 GB G.Skill  + 2GB Corsair= 4GB, PC2-6400 (400Mhz)
GPU: AMD Radeon HD 7850 MSI Twin Frozr III
SSD: keine
HDD: Samsung  HD502HJ + Samsung  HD103SJ
Netzteil: Silverstone SST 500 W                     						        
Monitor: Samsung Sync Master 226BW
Alles schon bissi in die Jahre gekommen->Funktioniert noch 
Gehäuse: Define R5

Ausgewählte Produkte
AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 82 Punkte von 85 (3 Punkte übrig)

Eine gute Aktion von PCGH und Dank für die Chance.


----------



## idefix17 (20. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Moin,

mein derzeitiger Rechner bestehend aus:

CPU: Intel® Core™ i7-920 Prozessor
CPU-Kühler: Xigmatek Thor's Hammer S126384 Heatpipe Cooler 
Mainboard: Asus RAMPAGE II GENE
RAM: OCZ Intel i7 Triple Channel - Memory - 6GB (3x 2GB) DDR3
     + Kingston 3x 4GB DDR3
     Gesamt: 18GB
Gehäuse: ATX Big Tower - CoolerMaster HAF 932    
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10 - 800 Watt
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte Geforce GTX 660 - 2GB 
SSD: 2x 500GB Samsung SATA 2,5"
HDD: 3x 4TB, 2x 3TB, 3x 640GB Western Digital 3,5"
Lüfter: SilenX Fan Ixtrema Pro IXP-74-14R - 120x25mm red 
Monitor: Acer H233H LCD Monitor 23"
DVD-Laufwerk: LG
SATA-Controller: DeLock PCI Express Karte, 10x SATA 6 Gb/s
Netzwerkkarte: PCI 100Mbit

Meine Wunschhardware:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X399 MEG Creation (24 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX Vega 64 Air Boost 8G OC (27 Punkte)

Gesamt: 84 Punkte von 85 (1 Punkte übrig)


Da ein Aufrüsten meines Rechners aus Kompatibilitätsgründen nicht möglich ist, würde ich meine oben genannten Wunschkomponenten entsprechend mit von mir gekaufter Hardware ergänzen.

Neuer PC aus Wunschhardware und zu ergänzender/vorhandener Hardware:

CPU: AMD Threadripper 1900X (neu)
RAM: 4x 16GB (neu)
SSD: 2x 500GB Samsung SATA 2,5" (alt)
HDD: 3x 3TB Western Digital 3,5" (alt)
CPU-Kühler: Wasserkühlung (neu)
Gehäuse: noch unentschlossen, welches ich nehmen soll (neu) 

Meinen jetzigen Rechner nutze ich für Multimedia, um im Internet zu surfen und für die Nutzung virtueller Maschinen.
Für letzteres Szenario ist mein PC schon recht schwach. Zumal ich gerne u.a. das Durchreichen einer Grafikkarte in die VM ausprobieren würde, meine jetzige CPU dies allerdings nicht unterstützt. 
Außerdem bin ich es leid mit der niedrigen Auflösung von 1920x1080 zu arbeiten.


----------



## Dimorius (20. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebes PC Games Hardware Team,
ich habe mir Februar 2011 mein Pc zusammengestellt und zusammengebaut.
Leider merkt man dem Pc sein Alter an, bei vielen Spielen ist es nötig die Grafik Details runter zu schrauben da sonst ein flüssiges spielen nicht mehr möglich ist.

Der Versuch die GeForce GTX 560 Ti durch eine Radeon RX 480 Gaming X 4G von MSI zu tauschen und den RAM von 8 auf 16 gb aufzurüsten hat nur kurzzeitig etwas gebracht.

Da ich bereits einen i7-6850K besitze ,diesen aber zur zeit im Aktuellen System nicht nutzen kann, würde ich mich über folgende Teile freuen:

Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 76 Punkte von 85 (9 Punkte übrig) 

Ich Würde gerne einen größeren Monitor haben nur Bringt der mir Aktuell nichts da mein System beim 24 Zoll bereits Probleme hat die volle Pracht in manchen Spielen wieder zu geben.


Mein Aktuelles System alles aus dem Jahre 2011 Außer Grafikkarte und 2x 8gb Ram Riegel.
BenQ 24 Zoll Monitor
Intel I7 2600k
Raedon RX 480 Gaming X 4G MSI
ASUS P8Z68-V PRO 
16 GB Crucial DDR3-1600 / PC3-12800 
Netzteil LC8850 Power 850 Watt

Drücken jeden Teilnehmer die Daumen 

Liebe Grüße
Dimorius


----------



## Baronyx- (20. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Ohh ja, Mein Rechner braucht ein Update.   


Mein aktuelles System:  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Prozessor: Intel i5 3570k
Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z77 MPOWER
Arbeitsspeicher: Corsair Vengeance Low Profile 8GB (2x4GB) DDR3 1600 Mhz CL9
CPU Kühler: Noctua NH-D15
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: 2GB MSI GeForce GTX 760 Twin Frozr
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power E7 550Watt
Festplatten: Eine Uralte HDD: Hitachi 500GB und Zwei SSD´s: 1x Samsung  750 EVO 250GB und 1x Samsung 840 PRO 120GB
Soundkarte: Creative Sound Blaster Z
Gehäuse: Fractal Design R5
Monitor: Zowie XL2411


Die von mir gewünschten Produkte: 

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3× 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 82 Punkte von 85 (3 Punkte übrig)


Gerne würde ich mein "neues" System um Folgende Komponenten erweitern:

Prozesor: AMD Ryzen 7 2700X
Arbeitsspeicher: 16GB G.Skill SniperX Urban Camouflage DDR4-3200
M.2 SSD: 500GB Samsung 970 Evo 


Mein “alter“ Rechner wird dann bei meinem Bruder ein neues Zuhause finden der leider nur über einen alten Laptop verfügt. 


Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Glück beim Gewinnspiel.


----------



## Gerdonio (20. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo und guten Tag,
ich hoffe ich bin jetzt nach etwas über 2 Stunden im richtigen Bereich zur Bewerbung bei Pimp my PC 2018 angekommen.
Klar ich bin über 60 Jahre und etwas träge im Verständnis, die Anleitung selbst finde ich ist aber etwas unklar beschrieben.
Na ja will's trotzdem versuchen.I

Meine Wunschvorstellung wäre:
Intel-Mainboard: MSI X299 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (17 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)

Da mein PC schon etwas in die Jahre gekommen ist -
Lian LI PC-A61WX Midi Tower
Nvidia GTX 1070  8GB ASUS ROG Strix OC
Mainboard Z170 ASUS Deluxe
Intel Core i7 - 6700K
Festplatte: 500 GB Samsung 840 PRO
Festplatte: 4 TB WD 4000
Soundblaster Z
Be Quiet DARK POWER PRO 650
Wasserkühlung NZXT KRAKEN X61

Da ich , wie schon oben beschrieben, ein wenig älter bin aber immer noch sehr gerne am PC zocke,
habe ich gemerkt dass es bei einigen Spielen schon etwas eng wird. Vielleicht habe ich etwas Glück.
Habe alle meine PC bisher selbst zusammengestellt und gebaut.

Gruß
Gerdonio


----------



## molle (20. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

hiermit bewerbe ich mich für Pimp-my-PC 2018. 
Habe Anfang des Jahres angefangen, mein System aufzurüsten, soweit es mein Geldbeutel zulässt.  Das Aufrüsten war auf jeden Fall schon mal ein Sprung nach vorne, doch nun ist mir vor Kurzem meine R9 280 kaputt gegangen und ich habe derzeit eine HD 6770 mit 1GB Grafikspeicher als Ersatz 
Damit kann ich höchsten auf mittlerer Einstellung World of Tanks spielen, andere neuere Games führen eher zu Augenreizungen, als zu Spielvergnügen.
Deswegen dachte ich mir, ich versuche mein Glück und bewerbe mich für den diesjährigen Pimp-my-PC , anstatt wie die Jahre zuvor nur zu zugucken. In der Hoffnung auch mal einen High-End-PC zu besitzen .
Jetzige Systemkonfiguration: Gehäsue von Sharkoon (leicht abgerockt)
 Motherboard msi B350 Gaming Plus
 Arbeitsspeicher 16GB (2x8) G.Skill Aegis 3000MHz
 CPU AMD Ryzen 5 1600X
CPU Kühler Alpenföhn Ben Nevis
Grafikkarte HIS 6770  1GB DDR 5
SSD 120 GB OCZ Agility 3
SSD 256 GB 860MZ Samsung
HDD 1TB
Netzteil Thermaltake Hamburg 530 Watt 80+ Bronze
Bildschirm LG Flatron W2261V

Für meinen Wunsch-PC würde ich mir folgende Zusammenstellung aussuchen:

Bildschrim Iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B ( 22Pkt)
CPU-Kühler Be Quit Dark Rock Pro 4  (4Pkt)
Gehäuse Be Quit Dark Base 700  (8Pkt)
AMD Mainboard MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon  (9Pkt)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC  (40Pkt)

Sollte ich gewählt werden, würde ich mich selbst um ein stärkers Netzteil kümmern, um endlich wieder vernünftig zocken zu können.
Ich würde mich auf jeden Fall sehr freuen, macht weiter so.

Gruß Molle


----------



## Ayanamiie (20. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Vielen dank pcgh für diese chance ich hoffe ich werde erwählt 

Erstmal infos zu meinem derzeitgen system.
Mainboard               h61m-dgs
Arbeitsspeicher    Kingston HyperX Beast 2*8gb
cdlaufwerk              ka
Grafikkarte             Gigabyte gtx 1060 6g
netzteil                      strikex 850
Festplatten              WD green 1tb/ ssd 120gb sandisk
gehäuse                     Aerocool
Cpu kühler               Freezer 13co
CPU                            i7 2700k
Monitor                    2*benq gl2760h

Da ein Aufrüsten meines Rechners aus Kompatibilitätsgründen nicht möglich ist, würde ich meine oben genannten Wunschkomponenten entsprechend mit von mir gekaufter Hardware ergänzen.

Meine wunsch hardware wäre folgende


AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 82 Punkte von 85 (3 Punkte übrig)

Das mainboard weil ich gerne auf einen ryzen 2700x wechseln 
Die lüfter da ich keine gehäuselüfter mehr habe über die zeit kaputgegangen.
Das netzteil da an meinem netzteil der lüfter schleift und klappert und ich den pc deswegen hochkant stellen muss.
Den monitor weil ich gerne die duke karte auslasten möchte nochnie nen 2560x monitor hatte und vorallem noch nie 144hertz erleben durfte 
Die graka weil die 1060 mir zuschwach ist was natürlich auch etwas an meiner cpu liegen dürfte immerhin ist die von 2011

Noch besorgen würfe ich mir den i7 2700x und den arbeitsspeicher da der ganze nich übernehmbar wäre.

Ich wäre sehr dankbar fürs gewinnen da ich die sachen wirklich gut gebrauchen kann und mir allein nicht leisten könnte aus gesundheitlichen gründen. Selber besorgen würd ich mir noch den speicher und die cpu . mein pc hat inzwischen eine hohe lebensdauer erreicht und mahct leider immer mehr probleme is inzwischen das 4te mainboard oc boards sind nichmehr bezahlbar und wenn dann 3jahre und älter.Und intel ist ja leider sofreundlich solangsam funktionen einzuschränken bei alten cpu daher wäre ein upgrade wunderbar und würde den neuen ryzen ne chance geben 

Das coolste wär ich hatt am monatsende den 30ten meinen bday das wäre ja hammer 

Wenn ich gewinne spendier ich ne riesenportion selbstgemachter kekse 

Danke für die chance uns sorry für die schreibfehler und fehlenden satzzeichen hab ich leider eine schwäche für.


----------



## MDimos (20. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PC Games Hardware,
Pimp My PC ist für mich die Möglichkeit endlich mal wieder Aktuelle Spiele auf meinem Asus Rog PG278Q Monitor in Voller Pracht zu erleben. Ich habe mir meinen PC Anfang 2011 Zusammengebaut und habe bisher die Grafikkarte gewechselt, den Ram aufgestockt und um eine Soundkarte erweitert.

Die EVGA GTX 570 Classified musste einer EVGA 1070  Weichen. Leider musste ich Feststellen das die 1070 nicht die beste Wahl für meine WQHD  Auflösung ist.

16GB G.Skill Trident Z RGB DDR4-3000 DIMM CL14 - habe ich bereits womit mir nur noch eine CPU fehlen würde.

Mein Aktuelles System:
Intel I7 2600K
Asus P8Z68-V Pro
Ram 4x 4 GB Gskill F3-14900CL9-4GBSR
Nvidea EVGA GTX 1070 FTW
Monitor Asus Rog PG278Q
Soundkarte Asus Xonar STX II
Netzteil Bequiet Darkrock 550 W


Meine Auswahl für Pimp My PC:
Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 81 Punkte von 85 (4 Punkte übrig)

Liebe Grüße und vielen Dank für das Gewinnspiel


----------



## Flimaas (20. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Guten Abend an die Damen und Herren, 

erstmal möchte ich PCGH und allen Sponsoren für diese tolle Möglichkeit danken, unsere PCs aufzurüsten bzw uns dabei zu unterstützen. So etwas ist bei den derzeitigen Preisen zu machen, kann sich nicht jeder leisten.

Auch wünsche ich allen Mitstreiterinnen und Mitstreitern viel Erfolg. 

So aber nun zum eigentlichen Teil. Derzeit werkelt seit gut 5 Jahren die gleiche CPU in meinem System. Einzig der RAM und die GPU haben ein Upgrade erhalten. Und die Festplatten wurden um eine SSD erweitert:

CPU: Intel Core i7-3770k
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 2
MB: ASUS P8Z77-V Pro
RAM: 24 GB Kingston DDR3-1600
GPU: ASUS STRIX R9 390
Gehäuse:CoolerMaster CM 690
Bildschirm: Asus 24 L VE248HR
Festplatten: 250GB + 1TB SSD; 2TB + 1,5TB + 320GB HDD


AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ergänzem würde ich die Hardware durch folgende Komponenten:
AMD Ryzen 7 2700X
16 GB DDR4
Neues Gehäuse; wahrscheinlich NZXT; steht noch nicht fest
Neues Netzteil: Kabelmanagement

Für den Dark Rock Pro muss nur ein anderes Mountkit her, sofern es noch ein solches gitb, sonst wird erstmal der Pure Rock genutzt und später eventuell ein Upgrade durchgeführt. Auch wird noch eine m2 den Weg in meinen PC finden und entweder eine HDD oder die kleine SSD ersetzen.

Viel Glück noch mal allen.

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Brandoch-Daha (20. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hi Leute, klasse Aktion mache ich gerne mit.
Bei mir ist es hauptsächlich die GraKa, habe aber schon einen Freesync-Monitor.
Meine Wahl:
AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (12 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX Vega 64 Air Boost 8G OC (27 Punkte)

Gesamt: 82 Punkte von 85 (3 Punkte übrig)

Aktuell ist bei mir verbaut:
Board: Gigabyte Z97 UDH 3
CPU: Xeon 1231v3
RAM: Crucial Ballistics Tactical LP 16GB DDR3
Graka: AMD Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X mit einem Morpheus II und zwei Noctua-Lüftern
 schön leise, Doch diese Karte befeuert einen UWQHD Freesync Monitor 3440*1440 mit 100Hz, damit ist sie überfordert.
SSD: Samsung Evo 850 500GB
NT: BeQuiet Straight Power 10 600W 80+ Gold CM
Gehäuse: Nanoxia DS5

Nächstes Jahr plane ich auf einen Ryzen 3 aufzurüsten, da käme da Board schon ganz gut: 
Bild:


----------



## Cryttexxx (20. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Eine kleine Kurzgeschichte (basierend auf einer wahren Begebenheit ^^ Weiter unten folgt das ganze für die Hardware-Geeks):

Ich erinnere mich noch genau wie es war vor knapp drei Jahren…
“Bist du dir sicher, dass das der PC ist den du willst?”, fragte mein Vater. In diesem Moment war ich mir noch nicht bewusst welche Sünde ich gerade begehe. Mein Geburtstag stand kurz bevor und ich wusste, dass ich Minecraft nicht auf dem “absoluten Pro-Level” spielen kann mit meinem Officelaptop, den ich einige Jahre zuvor geschenkt bekommen hatte. Es führte kein Weg darum. Ein Gaming-PC musste angeschafft werden. Ein Freund hatte mir einige Wochen zuvor erzählt, dass man die auch selbst zusammenbauen kann, aber das war für mich nicht vorstellbar. So viele Kabel und Stecker und das soll ich hinkriegen? Mein folgenschwerer Schluss war, dass ich zu inkompetent für diese Herkulesaufgabe bin. Welche Sünde ich begehe, war mir damals überhaupt nicht bewusst. Mein Freund meinte nur, dass das total “easy” wäre und das sogar ich das hinbekomme, aber ich habe ihm nicht getraut. Außerdem sahen diese Fertigen PC´s einfach mega aus. Ja, jetzt habe ich es gesagt… Ein Fertig PC… Aber es ist nicht so, wie man jetzt denken könnte. Ich kannte mich wirklich schon ein bisschen mit der Hardware-Materie aus. Glaubt mir! Monatelang habe ich nach dem perfekten Modell gesucht und habe festgestellt das Agando zu übertriebene Preise hat. Was ein Erkenntnis! Dabei hatte mir ein anderer Freund kurz zuvor noch berichtet, was für Schnäppchen man bei Agando machen kann. Letztendlich habe ich eBay als meine Plattform entdeckt und angefangen meinen Vater zu nerven indem ich ihm jeden Tag einen anderen PC zeigen musste. “Der ist der Hammer! Der hat sogar eine 1TB Festplatte!” Wow, nicht schlecht. Keine SSD aber eine 1TB HDD. Immerhin war ich schon damals ein kleiner AMD-Fan und wusste deshalb, dass ich wahrscheinlich mit meinem 500€ Budget nicht mehr als einen FX Prozessor und vielleicht sogar eine gtx 750 TI bekomme. Das hatte mein Freund auch und konnte deshalb sogar Minecraft mit Shader spielen (Er hat sich mittlerweile einen neuen PC gekauft. Was ein Zufall.). Woche für Woche keine Entscheidung, weil mich nichts so wirklich überzeugen konnte. Und wer war es der den finalen PC gefunden hat? Mein Vater. Der keine Ahnung von Hardware hat, aber sich dachte, dass bevor ich jetzt noch ewig weitersuche er einfach mal nachschaut. Für 500€ einen FX 6300, 8GB RAM, R7 370, 500GB Festplatte und ein krasses Gehäuse. Da konnte ich nicht nein sagen. Überraschung: Ich habe natürlich ordentlich draufgezahlt im Vergleich zum Eigenbau, aber wen interessiert das schon wenn man mit strahlenden Augen auf das Paket wartet. Und jetzt kommt die wahre Überraschung: Sie haben einfach eine R7 370 4GB Nitro in den PC gebaut. Umso mehr ich mich mit Hardware beschäftigt habe, umso rätselhafter wurde mir das… Verstehe ich bis heute nicht. Naja, aber ansonsten eben ein klassischer Fertig PC: Krasses Gehäuse, aber billiger CPU-Kühler, billiges Mainboard, keine Gehäuselüfter und Noname Netzteil. Aber welches Kiddie juckt schon ein Noname Netzteil, wenn er ein R7 370 NITRO hat. Könnte ihm ja nur jede Sekunde seinen ganzen PC schrotten…
Trotzdem war ich glücklich mit meinem ratternden PC. Ich konnte zwar nie Minecraft mit richtig krassen Shadern mit mehr als 35 FPS spielen, aber dafür hat er mir bis heute treue Dienste geleistet. Schon kurze Zeit nach dem Kauf realisierte ich, was für eine Sünde ich begangen hatte. Und was hat mir die Augen geöffnet? Tatsächlich das PC Games Hardware Spezialheft zum Thema PC selbst zusammenbauen. Nach den Erklärungen wirkte es so simpel und und habe mich sowas von geärgert, besonders weil ich wusste, dass ich diese Chance nicht mehr so schnell bekommen werde. Ich habe mir die folgenden Wochen immer mehr mit dem Thema beschäftigt und wurde unter anderem durch das aktive verfolgen der PC Games Hardware zu einem Hardware-Geek und baue mittlerweile die meisten PCs für meine Freunde zusammen, weil es mir so viel Spaß macht. Ich habe in der Zeit viel gelernt und auch viel probiert, aber was ich nie mehr geschafft habe seitdem ist einen eigenen PC noch einmal zusammenzubauen, weil man in meinem Alter einfach das Geld auch für andere Dinge wie einen Führerschein braucht. Aber ich glaube, dass jetzt die Zeit gekommen ist endlich eine Chance zu nutzen, mir diesen Wunsch endlich zu erfüllen. Der Wunsch vom selbstgebauten Gaming-PC….

Informationen:
Liebes PCGH-Team,

Ich hoffe euch die Kurzgeschichte ein wenig unterhalten. Ich habe mir gedacht, dass man bei einer derartigen Art von Gewinnspiel wirklich mal ein paar Stunden investieren kann und außerdem soll man ja danach auch einen kleinen Bericht schreiben und da dachte ich, dass es doch ganz kreativ wäre eine kleine Geschichte zu schreiben. In Kurzfassung nochmal: Also ich habe mir vor ein paar Jahren einen Fertig PC gekauft. Ja ich weiß, eine Sünde. Jetzt ist es aber Zeit endlich mal selbst einen eigenen PC zusammenzuschrauben (für Freund habe ich das bereits gemacht). Da mir die finanziellen Mittel fehlen mir einen neuen PC zu leisten, da ich zur Zeit auf meinen Führerschein spare, dachte ich, dass ich es hier einfach mal probiere. 
Ich bin zwar schon seit Jahren Leser der Zeitung und aktiv auf dem Youtube Kanal, allerdings nie im Forum, weshalb ich mir gerade erst frisch einen Account erstellt habe. Jetzt aber mal zur Technik:

Wunschkonfiguration: 
Ausgewählte Produkte:
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk (5 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 83 Punkte von 85 (2 Punkte übrig)


Erklärung:
MSI B450 Tomahawk: Mit einer neuen Grafikkarte müsste natürlich auch eine neue CPU her und da das definitiv kein FX Prozessor sein wird, brauche ich einen neuen Sockel. Wahrscheinlich wird es auf einen Ryzen 2700 hinauslaufen und da ich niemand bin, viel für Mainboards ausgibt, reicht mir das Tomahawk vollkommen aus.
be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt: In meinem alten PC ist ein Chinaknaller an Netzteil verbaut, dass mir jeden moment um die Ohren fliegen könnte. Da ich das mit den neuen Teilen definitiv nicht will, ist das ein Muss für mich.
be quiet! Dark Base 700: Wer eine GTX 2080 hat, muss diese auch betrachten können und da ist eine Gehäuse ohne Scheibe undenklich. Also ein neues Gehäuse. Außerdem passt in mein altes Gehäuse die neue Graka nicht einmal hinein. 
iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1: Zudem braucht eine GTX 2080 auch einen Monitor, welcher sie auch ordentlich fordert. Die Anschaffung eines neuen Bildschirms war sowieso geplant, ist aber immer am mangelnden Geld für ein Graka Upgrade gescheitert. Deswegen spiele ich noch immer mit meinem Toaster auf einem Bildschirm mit einer Breite, die heute 3-4 Bildschirme zusammen haben sollten.
MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC: Also das ist, denke ich, keine Frage, wieso ich die haben will. ^^ Das wäre wirklich einfach ein krasser Unterschied zur R7 370. Außerdem programmiere ich in meiner Freizeit ein Spiel und da ist es langsam dringend nötig für die Entwicklung. Die TI ist dann schon fast etwas too much für mich und brauche ich vermutlich gar nicht erst.

Jetziges System:
CPU: AMD FX 6300
Mainboard: ASUS M5A78L-M USB3
RAM: 8GB noname RAM (667 MHz)
Grafikkarte: Sapphire R7 370 Nitro 4GB
SSD: Crucial MX300 (XT525M)
CPU Kühler: Xilence (ein billiges Modell aber fragt mich nicht welches)
Gehäuse Lüfter: 2x Noiseblocker X1
DVD Spieler: noname
Netzteil: Xilence 600 Watt (vermutlich Performance C Series)
Monitor: HP LP2275w (1680 x 1050, 6ms)

Situation: 
Man sieht ein Upgrade würde sich wirklich lohnen und ist wirklich mal nötig, da ich bei den Competitive Spielen, die ich spiele (Overwatch, Rainbow Six Siedge), bereits einen erheblichen Nachteil habe. Außerdem tue ich mich langsam immer schwieriger mein Spiel mit diesem PC zu programmieren, was für mich wirklich viel bedeutet, da es für mich ein wichtiges Hobby ist. Ich arbeite schon lange an dem Spiel aber wenn Texturen Minuten brauchen um zu laden, kann man nur sehr ineffizient arbeiten. Warum ich mir dann nicht einfach einen neuen PC kaufe, habe ich ja bereits geschildert. In meinem Alter steht der Führerschein und einige ander wichtige Dinge an. Da ist kaum Platz für PC Upgrades. Wie will man ein Spiel für WQHD entwickeln ohne es in WQHD testen zu können? Zudem würde ich mir gerne den Wunsch erfüllen endlich meinen eigenen PC und nicht nur die PCs meiner Freunde zusammenzubauen.

Abschließend erstmal ein großes Lob für dieses Gewinnspiel, weil man wirklich etwas tun muss um zu gewinnen. Außerdem wünsche ich jedem hier viel Glück und ich hoffe ihr wurdet beim Lesen ein wenig unterhalten. (Zusatz: Offiziell nimmt mein Vater an diesem Gewinnspiel teil und nicht meine Person um jeglichen Konflikt mit den Teilnahmebedingungen zu vermeiden.)

Grüße
Cryttexxx


----------



## Abe2018 (20. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo Redaktion.

Sehr nett das diese Aktion wieder stattfindet. Lese regelmäßig eure Printausgabe, die immer super ist. Muss ja auch mal gesagt werden!
Meine Auswahl ist etwas ungewöhnlich,aber beim Board würde ich lieber wieder auf Asus zurückgreifen,welches aber umgehend erfolgen soll(muss).
Da mein Ziel VR ist,fällt mir die Auswahl nicht schwer...


Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 83 Punkte von 85 (2 Punkte übrig)

Mein bisheriges System :

CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 970
CPU-Kühler: Thermaltek Frio
MB: ASUS M4A88T-V Evo
RAM: 2x4 GB Kingston Hyper X
GPU: MSI GTX 780 Lightning
Gehäuse: CoolerMaster Aero
Bildschirm: Ilyama E2407HDS
Festplatten: Samsung 250GB HD
                           Toshiba   2 TB HD
Sound : Asus Xonar U7 Echolon Edition
Lüfter: Cougar Vortex 12cm 
Netzteil : OCZ Modeextreme Pro 700Watt (welches jetzt schon nicht mehr ausreicht bzgl. Grafikkartenanschluss)

Anstehende Updates:

CPU : AMD Ryzen Threadripper 1900X WOF
MB : ASUS PRIME X399-A
RAM : HyperX DIMM 8 GB DDR4-3200 Kit
VR: noch nicht entschieden

Würde mich wirklich freuen,euch ein Bild meines Updates zu senden !! 

LG Robert


----------



## JonasTimo (20. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo zusammen.

ich habe mich für folgende Wunschkonfiguration entschieden:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 82 Punkte von 85 (3 Punkte übrig)


Ja mein Lieblingsspiel - Far Cry5 - ruckelt traurig vor sich hin während meine Grafikkarte völlig überlastet ein paar (30-50) Frames an meinen 24"er acer Monitor sendet.
Selbstverständlich mit allen Grafikeinstellungen auf dem Minimum vom Minimum, da die Zotac GTX560 sonst gar nicht brauchbar ist. Oft blitzt die Umgebung auch auf bzw. sie flackert vor sich hin..
Dementsprechend auch die Wahl der leistungsstarken und optisch für mich ansprechenden MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke. Ich steh' auf RGB!

Dazu dann noch der schöne Monitor mit ein paar mehr Zentimetern, um die grafisch sehr ausgeprägte FarCry Landschaft genießen zu können.
Das 850W Netzteil reicht gut aus und da ein neues Mainboard auch drin ist, würde ich dann auf einen Ryzen (2700x) upgraden. Dementsprechend dann auch noch neuen DDR4 RAM, denke so an die G.Skill Flare X und einen Alpenföhn (Ben Nevis Advanced Black RGB oder den sexy Brocken 3 White Edition passend zu meinem Case) für die Kühlung. 

Mein jetziges Setup einmal zur Überischt:

MB: Asrock 990FX Extreme3
CPU: AMD FX-6300
Gekühlt von: Enermax ETS-T40-VD
RAM: Corsair XMS DDR3-1600
GPU: Zotac GeForce GTX 560 (mit 2GB sogar)
HDD: WD10EZRX 1 TB
SSD: SanDisk 120GB
Steckt alles in einem: Enermax Ostrog Case
Ausgabe über: Acer 24 L G246HLBbid
Strom kommt vom: OCZ ZS 550W

Dazu gibts auch ein paar Bildchen.

Ich drücke mir und allen anderen die Daumen. Schönes Wochenende

JonasTimo


----------



## tfw_bley (20. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo,
Danke für die Chance mein Setup aufzurüsten.  

Mein Setup:

i5 4670k
8GB RAM
GIGABYTE Z87 HD3
Palit GTX 660TI Jetstream
500 Watt Corsair Netzteil
500GB HDD

Mein Wunsch:

Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10 600 Watt CM (5 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Wolfgang_Katt (20. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rÃ¼stet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebes PCGH Team,

Ich nehme an dieser Aktion Teil, da mein PC schon etwas in die Jahre gekommen ist und ich ihn gerne ersetzen möchte.

Mein derzeitiger PC

Prozessor: i7 2600
Mainboard: Intel DP67BAB3
Ram:12GB DDR3 1333 MHz
Speicher: 1 TB HDD, 250GB Samsung 850 Evo SSD
Netzteil: 400 Watt der FSP Group
Gehäuse: Sharkoon T3-W
Grafikkarte: Gainward GTX 1060 Phoenix GS
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Pure Rock

Ein Bild Meines PCs:

Screenshot by Lightshot

Die Ausgewählten Aufrüstprodukte:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce GTX 1070 Ti Gaming 8G (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 63 Punkte von 85 (22 Punkte übrig)

Ich habe diese Produkte Gewählt:

Weil, Ich meinen alten i7 upgraden möchte und das x470 Gaming Pro Carbon das perfekte Zuhause für einen 2700x ist.
Da ich in Zukunft auf einen möglichst leisen Betrieb setzten möchte, sind die Silent Wings (140mm) die beste Wahl.
Mein Netzteil ist schon etwas in die Jahre gekommen und nicht wirklich hochwertig.
Den Monitor würde ich meinem Sohn geben, denn ich besitze bereits 2 144 Hz Monitore und mein Sohn benötigt dringend einen größeren Monitor.
Die Grafikkarte habe ich gewählt, da ich die 144 Hz meines Monitors auch in anspruchsvolleren Titeln genießen möchte.

Vielen Dank an PCGH für die Aktion. Ich wünsche allen anderen Teilnehmern viel Glück.

MfG

Wolfgang Katt


----------



## Khabou (20. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Schönen guten Tag,
Hiermit möchte ich mich für Pimp my Pc 2018 bewerben.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Zunächst meine ausgewählten Komponenten:

Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)

Hat tatsächlich perfekt gepasst 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Nun liste ich auf, welche Komponenten ich momentan verbaut habe:

Intel-Mainboard: Asus prime z370-a (Leider teilweise defekt und ein Umtausch ist auch nicht möglich, da ich es gebracht gekauft habe.)
Prozessor: Intel i7-8086k
CPU-Kühler: Be-quiet Dark Rock Pro 4
GPU:----KEINE----
Gehäuse : Fractal Design Meshify C
Arbeitsspeicher: Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB (2x8GB) DDR4 3000MHz
Netzteil: Cougar A400 400W 80 plus Bronze
HDD: Western Digital Caviar Green 1TB
SSD:Samsung 860 Evo 2.5 250GB
Monitor:Samsung SyncMaster 2033SW

----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Komponenten, welche ich mir selbstständig zulegen würde:
gegebenenfalls (je nach Airflow):1-2 SILENT WINGS 3 140mm

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Kurze Erläuterung:
Ich möchte Sie nicht viel länger aufhalten, da ich weis, dass Sie bestimmt viel zu tun haben. Deshalb fasse ich mich kurz.
Mein Ziel war/ist es einen Silent-Gaming-Pc zu erstellen. Ich denke mit den von mir ausgewählten Komponenten sollte dies optimal möglich sein.
Mit dem be quiet! Straight Power 11 , be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 und meinem Dark rock pro 4 muss ich keinen Kompromiss zwischen Lautstärke und
Performance machen. Zusammen mit der MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC und dem I7-8086k ensteht ein wahres Gaming Monster.
Auch würde in Kombination mit dem MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC ein wahrlich adonischer Computer entstehen (Stichwort MSI Mystic Light).

Vielen Dankfür Ihre Aufmerksamkeit und für die großzügige Chance.


----------



## maxei (20. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Old School Arcade Gaming Machine meets 21th Century  with social Topic 

Hi wertes PC Games Hardware Team und Communitiy,

ich möchte euch mein Projekt vorstellen, an dem ich als alleinerziehender Vater mit sehr knappen Budget immer mal wieder bastle:

Es handelt sich hierbei um einen originalen Arcade Spielhallen Automaten aus den Staaten, der sowohl mit alten PCB Spiele Platinen als auch via Emulator betrieben werden kann, da ich als Herzstück einen vollwertigen PC mittels diverser Adapter in den Automaten implantiert habe - zum Glück wurde das neue Organ bis jetzt noch nicht abgestoßen.   

Prolog: Erste Versuche, den guten alten Ami zum laufen zu bringen...  Aufgrund der unterschiedlichen Stromspannung organisierte ich mir einen AC/DC Wandler, der die Spannung auf das deutsche Stromnetz adaptiert. Leider mit mäßigem Erfolg, da die Frequenz Schwankungen zu Bildstörungen führten. Daher musste ich Plan B umsetzen und Netzteil, Filter und diverse Kleinteile austauschen. Nun gut dachte ich mir: dann kann der Spass ja losgehen - mit nichten - nun machte der Röhrenmonitor faxen und stellte das Bild nicht mehr da (50/60Hz Problem). Nach Aufsuchen diverser TV Händler, die nur mit dem Kopf schüttelten und sagten, das die Ähra der guten alten Röhre seit Jahrzehnten zu Ende sei und sie mir nicht mehr helfen können beschloss ich, mir einen gebrauchten Flatscreen einzubauen. Dazu bedarf es aber einer speziellen Platine, die das Signal des Automaten wandelt. Zudem war eine selbstgeschusterte VESA Halterung von Nöten. Dann konnte ich endlich den PC mittels Adapter anschliessen, sodass die Befehle von den Automaten Buttons via PCB Adapter Board an den PC übermittelt werden. Außerdem tauschte ich noch einen der beiden Münzeinwürfe, um nicht nur mit Quater, sondern auch mit Euro spielen zu können. Eine komplette neue Verkabelung der Buttons wurde ebenfalls notwendig.

Kommen wir nun zur recht bescheidenen Hardware Ausstattung: wie bereits angesprochen fehlen mir schlichtweg die finanziellen Mittel, um das System upzugraden. Mein Hauptaugenmerk bei der Auswahl der Komponenten liegt dabei auf dem Monitor, da mein alter Bildschirm in der derzeitigen Konfiguration nur eine max. Auflösung von 1680 * 1050 Bildpunkte liefert, weil sich nur 1 VGA Anschluss am Monitor befindet  Zudem füllt der Monitor aufgrund der kleinen Diagonalen den freien Platz im Automaten Gehäuse nicht aus, sodass ich einen Teil des freien Bereiches mit einem Cover abdecken musste.

Um Spiele richtig emulieren zu können fehlt es leider auch an GPU Power, da ich nur die integrierte iGPU der CPU nutzen kann. Diese reicht für einfache Spiele aus, aber für Spiele aus den späteren Arcade Jahren wie z.B. Tekken ist die Hardware gänzlich überfordert!!!

Das Netzteil muss hier auch weichen, da nicht genügend Anschlüsse für eine neue Grafikkarte zur Verfügung stehen (kann zwar mittels Adapter realisiert werden, ist aber wahrlich nicht die beste Lösung  Die Leistung des Netzteils ist leider auch nicht gerade weltbewegend. Zudem ist es störend laut! 

Nachfolgend meine derzeitige Konfiguration:

Gehäuse: Zalman Z1 inkl. 1nem vorinstallierten Gehäuselüfter aus dem Hause: Zalman
Netzteil: Jersey CP4-420-v2.0 
Mainboard: MSI B85-G41 PC Mate
CPU: Intel Core i3-4130T
CPU Kühler: Intel boxed Kühler
RAM: 2x Crucial BLS4G3D1609DS1S00 DDR3 4GB
Grafikkarte: iGPU Haswell GT2
Festplatte: Zotac ZTSSD-A4P-120G
Soundkarte: Aus Xonar DG PCI
Optisches Laufwerk: keines
Maus u. Tastatur: Logitech MK 250 Set

Bildschirm: leider kann ich weder den Hersteller noch die Serie benennen, da das Typenschild fehlt und weder Windows oder ein anderes Auslese Tool den Typen ermitteln kann. Eventuell ist er einfach schon zu alt  Ich hatte den Bildschirm gebraucht gekauft...

Meine Wunsch Konfiguration:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk (5 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 580 Armor 8G OC (16 Punkte)

Gesamt: 52 Punkte von 85 (33 Punkte übrig)

Als zukünftigen Prozessor möchte ich folgendes Model: AMD Ryzen 5 1600 inkl. boxed Kühler und 8 GB DDR4 Arbeitsspeicher in Betracht ziehen, falls ich mit etwas Glück die oben genannten Komponenten gewinne. Das Gehäuse sowie die SSD sind noch vollkommen ausreichend und somit würde ich diese bestehenden Komponenten weiterverwenden.

Zu guter letzt möchte ich mich für das Lesen dieser Bewerbung bedanken und hoffe, durch eure Hilfe und eure Sponsoren bald meinen Automaten (PC) updaten zu können!  

Beste Grüße!


----------



## Nihi02 (20. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebe PCGH Redaktion,

Danke für die Chance auf ein dringst-lich nötiges Upgrade.  

Mein Derzeitiges System  is eine Holzkiste die ich ungefähr for 6 Jahren zusammen geschustert habe.

Specs:

ASRock Z77 Pro4
intel i5-3570k
Palit GTX670 JetStream 2GB
Samsung  90GB SSD
2x 4GB  DDR 3 RAM
Corsair VS 450 ( hatte vorher ein  be quiet! Pure Power 530 das mir genau nach Ablauf der Garantie eingegangen ist.
Kein Case  weil es Versand  Probleme gab und ich mir dann einfach einen Holzrahmen zusammengeschraubt habe.


Upgrade:
AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (12 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX Vega 64 Air Boost 8G OC (27 Punkte)

Gesamt: 82 Punkte von 85

Das Case  alleine ist für mich schon ein geiles Upgrade.
Neuanschaffungen wären 
Ryzen 5 2600X
m.2 SSD 
und 2x 8GB DDR4 RAM 
das einzige was noch original bleiben würde ist meine SSD.

Danke an PCGH und viel Glück an alle Teilnehmer.


----------



## vBush (20. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Moin,moin!
 ans fleißige PcGH-Team, das sich hier stundenlang durch die endlosen Einträge ackert. 

Ich muss zugeben ich treibe mich für gewöhnlich nicht so oft in Foren herum, allerdings bin ich über zahlreiche Kaufberatungs- und Testvideos eures Youtube-Kanals auf die Pimp my Pc Aufrüstaktion gestoßen.
Man kann sein Glück ja mal versuchen. :/

Mein bisheriger PC ist jetzt auch schon über 4-5 Jahre alt und wie ich leider gestehen muss ... Ein Fertig-PC von Terra.
Erst seit ein paar Monaten habe ich mir vorgenommen meinen nächsten Computer selber zu Bauen, und ein Upgrade wird langsam echt nötig.

Für diese Bewerbung musste ich erstmal einen genaueren Blick ins Innere meines PCs werfen, um herauszufinden was mir damals so angedreht wurde.

derzeitiges Setup:
Terra Gehäuse
Mainboard:      Gigabyte Z87M-D3H
CPU:                    Intel i7-4770 (4 x 3,4GHz) nicht übertaktet
                               AVC Lüfter
Netzteil:            LC6550 V2.2 550W
Grafikkarte:    Asus GTX 760 (2GB)
SSD:                    Samsung 840 EVO 120 GB
HDD:                  2 TB WD
RAM:                 (1x8 GB) crucial DDR3 1600
Monitor:          AOC G2460PF

Mich hat wirklich überrascht, dass die CPU mit 4 kernen und 3,4 GHz Basistakt auch heute noch für die meisten Spiele durchaus ausreichend wäre ( und mit Übertaktung, falls das mit diesem Mainboard überhaupt möglich ist) auch noch ein paar Jahre seine Arbeit verrichten könnte... 
die Grafikkarte hingegen schafft die neueren Spiele in höchsten Einstellungen mit 60-144 Herz schon lange nicht mehr und ich würde jetzt sogar eher auf 240Hz 1080p oder 165Hz 1440p aufrüsten wollen, auch wenn die Einstellungen ein bischen heruntergeschraubt werden müssten.


Meine Wunschkomponenten: 

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 84 Punkte von 85 (1 Punkte übrig)


Den WQHD 60 Hz Monitor würde ich hauptsächlich für Office Anwendungen oder nicht kompetitive Spiele als zweit Monitor verwenden und dazu ein 240 Hz g-sync Monitor (z.B.ASUS 62,2cm ROG Gam.PG258Q )gebraucht kaufen.
Als Cpu hatte ich an den Ryzen 5 2600 mit Enermax liqfusion 240 gedacht ( da Intels Preise gerade einfach nur unverschämt sind und die Preis/leistung mit Übertakten einfach nur grandios ist)
Als Ram um den Ryzen noch etwas zu boosten nehme ich den G.SKill Flare X 16GB Kit DDR4-3200 CL14 ( 2 x 8 GB um endlich mal dual-channel auszunutzen )
Die SSD tausche ich durch eine M.2 Samsung 970 Evo 500 GB und baue zusätzlich vlt. noch ein paar Enermax RGB Lüfter ein.

Viel Glück allen anderen und herzlichen Dank für das Gewinnspiel !


----------



## derPate (20. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebes PCGH-Team,
liebe Sponsoren der Aktion,

Eure Aktion kommt genau im richtigen Moment! Mein etwas in die Jahre gekommener PC benötigt für den kommenden Winter eine Frischzellenkur! Für das folgende Wellnessprogramm möchte ich mich hiermit bewerben.

*1. Status Quo: *_Patientenaufnahme (oder auch: mein gegenwärtiger PC)_

*CPU: *         Intel i7 4770k @4,5ghz (Dank Anleitungen im Forum  )
*CPU-Kühler*:  Alpenföhn Brocken 2 
*Mainboard:*            MSI Z87-G45
*Arbeitsspeicher:*        16 GB DDR3-1600 Crucial Ballistix Sport
*Grafikkarte:*         MSI GeForce GTX 770 Twin Frozr, 2GB 
*Netzteil:*  be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10, 550 Watt 
*SSD&HDD:* Samsung 830 Serie 256GB, Spinpoint F3 500GB

*Bildschirm: *BenQ xl2411t -
*Gehäuse:*       Cooler Master CM 690 II 
*Tastatur:*        Logitech G810
*Maus: *             Logitech G703 


*2. "Quo vadis, PC"? "
*
*2.1 Gewünschte Komponenten: *_"Was darf´s denn sein?"

_AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)

Gesamt: 63 Punkte von 85 (22 Punkte übrig)


*2.2 Wo geht die Reise hin?* _"Der PC meiner feuchten Träume" 
_
Um das Wellnessprogramm entspannt ausklingen zu lassen, werden folgende Komponenten ergänzend aufgerüstet:
*CPU:* AMD Ryzen 7 2700X
*Arbeitsspeicher:* G.Skill Trident Z RGB 16 GB Kit DDR4-3000MHz
*SSD: *M.2 Samsung 970 EVO 250 GB

Nach der Kur erhoffe ich mir von meinem neuen Weggefährten: 
- dank MSI stets solide FPS in PUBG, Black Ops 4 und co., keine Achterbahnfahrt auf den minimalsten Einstellungen wie aktuell 
- dank Iiyama eine bestechend motivierende Arbeitsatmosphäre für die Universität, durch hochauflösendere und farbkräftige Unterstützung. Abgerundet durch Freesync perfekt!
- dank be quiet! einen Blickfang auf dem Schreibtisch, der durch seine atmosphärischen Beleuchtung in Kombination mit der reduzierten Lautstärke für die ein oder andere Erleuchtung sorgt   



*2.3 Was passiert mit dem Rest: *_"Der Ruhestand des Alten"

_Nun stellt sich offensichtlich die Frage, was mit dem fast vollständigen alten PC geschieht. Die Grafikkarte lief und läuft ja tadellos - vor allem aber Leise, die CPU ist auch noch fern der gänzlichen Unbrauchbarkeit. Nur das Gehäuse, das staubt und lärmt so vor sich hin. 
Meine bessere Hälfte quält sich im Psychologiestudium oftmals an ihrem kleinen 13 Zoll Notebook. Um die Freude an SPSS und co. einigermaßen heben zu können, wird der PC folgendermaßen vervollständigt und in einen würdevollen Officeruhestand (oder ist das eher Altersteilzeit?) geschickt:
*Netzteil:* be quiet!Pure Power 10 - CM - 500W
*Gehäuse:* be quiet! Pure Base 600

Netzteil und Gehäuse bereiten im frisch zusammengeflickten PC meiner Eltern große Freude. Belebt mit den alten Komponenten hätte meine Freundin somit einen treuen Begleiter bis zum Ende ihres Studiums. Mich würde ein neuer Begleiter für Studium &. FPS-Abende begeistern, welcher durch Augenschmaus und entlastete Ohren stets für ein passendes Lächeln sorgt. Also ein PC der mich künftig motiviert statt frustriert   


Vielen Dank für Eure tolle Aktion und eine hoffentlich nicht zu anstrengende Sichtung der Bewerbungen!


Drückende Daumen und beste Grüße an alle Teilnehmer,

Paul


----------



## Tubicor (20. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hiermit möchte ich mich um ein Upgrade meines PC bewerben, doch zuvor noch ein paar knappe Worte zu mir, meinem PC und was die PCGH für mich getan hat. 
Eigentlich hat alles damals angefangen, dass ich mir zu meiner Konfirmation 2014 überlegt habe einen Rechner anzuschaffen. Doch mit einem begrenzten Budget hat mir mein Vater dazu geraten, ich solle mir doch so etwas selber zusammenbauen. Da er aber genauso wie ich bis dato keine Ahnung von der Materie hatte, nahm er mich mit in den Supermarkt und hat mir meine erste IT Zeitschrift gekauft. Die PCGH 08/2014. So kam es, dass ich nicht nur Wissen über das Innere eines PC aufbauen konnte, sondern auch, dass sich in mir ein großes Interesse weckte, das bis heute besteht. Das führte soweit, dass ich nun nicht nur regelmäßiger Leser der PCGH bin, sondern Technische Informatik studiere und sich so vieles in meinem Leben um Computertechnik dreht. Doch genauso wie ich jeden Monat die neue PCGH gegen die alte tausche, so würde ich gerne auch einmal meinen PC wechseln. Leider fehlt einem als Student ja bekanntlich nicht die Zeit zum Zocken, sondern das Geld. So kommt es, dass mein PC stehts der gleiche geblieben ist (außer die SSD, wurde vor zwei Jahren nachgerüstet).
Jetziger Rechner:

CPU: AMD FX 6350
Motherboard: AsRock 970 Extreme 3
GPU: AMD R9 270X Gaming 2GB
RAM: Crucial Ballistix Sport 8GB
SSD: Samsung evo 750 500GB
HDD: Seagate SSHD 1TB
Netzteil: BeQuiet Pure Power 550W
Gehäuse: Zalmann z11
Monitor: Benq 24 Zoll FHD

Ich denke mein guter alter Rechner wird noch gebraucht ein wenig Wert sein und zusammen mit gütigen Eltern zu Weihnachten, sollte er sich gegen neuen RAM und einen neuen CPU wohl eintauschen lassen (Denke so in Richtung Ryzen 5 2600x und  16 GB G.Skill RipJaws V)

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 80 Punkte von 85 (5 Punkte übrig)

Bedanken möchte ich mich einmal ganz ausdrücklich bei der PCGH die unwissend aber doch bestimmend mitgeholfen hat für mich das zu finden, was ich in meiner Zukunft einmal machen möchte. 
PS: Bei meinem unbeholfenen ersten PC Build hat mir das Video damals von Stephan Wilken auf dem PCGH YouTube Kanal echt alles gerettet, denn bevor ich den PC endgültig gestartet hatte, guckte ich mir das Video an und was soll ich sagen, auch hatte noch den Schutzfilm auf dem Kühler


----------



## Spolle (20. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo Redaktion,

erstmal möchte ich euch und den Sponsoren für dieses Gewinnspiel danken.

Mein System besteht zzt, aus einem Pentium G3258 (@4,3GHz) auf nem MSI Z97 PC-Mate Mit 16 GiB DDR3-3200 Ram. Gekühlt wird der Prozessor von einem Thermalright Macho Rev. B.
Als Grafikkarte nutze ich eine GTX1050ti von MSI. Als SSD habe ich eine 120er Crucial BX100 und zum sinnlosen sammeln von Daten nutze ich 3 300GiB und eine 500GiB HDD. Der ganze Spaß wohnt in nem Coolermaster Gehäuse das ich noch aus Core2Duo Zeiten habe. Als Display nutze habe ich ein Philips 196VL.

Ich nutze den Rechner hauptsächlich zum Spielen (im Moment fast nur ARK). Der Pentium hat mir einige Jahre sehr gute Dienste erwiesen, ist aber am ende seiner Leistung angekommen. Es war auch mal geplant ihn durch einen I5 zu ersetzen aber die Preise haben sich leider nicht mit meinem Budget verstanden.

Mein Wunschsystem:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 84 Punkte von 85 (1 Punkte übrig)

Wieso habe ich mich so entschieden:

MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon:

Als letzte AMD CPU hatte ich mal nen Athlon XP 3200+. Da AMD jetzt wieder richtig schöne CPUs baut würde ich auf das Board gerne einen R5 2600 mit 16GiB (leiber 32GiB wenn meine Frau es erlaubt) RAM nutzen. Dafür ist das Board wie gemacht.

be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt:

Ich habe ein Sharkoon 600W Netzteil und denke das bei einem neuem und so hochwertigem System nicht am NT gespart werden sollte.

MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC:

Braucht man wohl nicht viel zu sagen, einfach nur geil das Teil

iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1:

Mein Monitor macht nicht mal HD, da ist ein neuer nötig.

be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange:

Bei so einer tollen Grafikkarte will man die auch mal zeigen ohne gleich den Rechner zu öffnen.

So, das wars von mir. Ich wünsche allen viel Glück.


----------



## Rhino (20. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Meine Auswahl:
AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 84 Punkte von 85 (1 Punkte übrig)

Mein nun über viele Jahre unverändertes System (immerhin erlaubt es mir, mein Bild aus dem Vorjahr wiederzuverwenden ):
CPU: Intel i7-4770k
Kühler: Thermalright Silver Arrow IB-E
RAM: 2x4GB DDR3-1600 Crucial Ballistix Sport
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-Z87X-D3H
Grafikkarte: MSI Nvidia GTX 780 Twin Frozr Gaming
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power E9 480W
Gehäuse: Fractal Define R4
Gehäuselüfter: 2xFractal Siltent R2 140mm + 1xThermalright TY-147 und TY-140
Monitor: HP w2408h




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da ich schon seit dem Release der Ryzen-Prozessoren wieder mit AMD liebäugle, ist die Aktion für mich die perfekte Gelegenheit, das Ganze auch einmal in die Tat umzusetzen. Meine Auswahl würde ich daher um den AMD Ryzen 7 2700x ergänzen. Schon der Gedanke macht mich vor Neugier ganz unruhig und lässt mich entsprechend noch mehr auf den Gewinn hoffen  Als RAM plane ich im Moment mit 2x8GB G.Skill Aegis DDR4-3000, allerdings könnte ich mir dank des Sichtfensters im gewählten Gehäuse auch tatsächlich RGB bestückten Speicher vorstellen. Tendenziell bin ich da aber eher pragmatisch. Kühlen möchte ich die CPU dabei mit dem ebenfalls hier angebotenen be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4, da ich das geplante Übertakten der CPU ungerne mit einem zu hohem Lärmpegel erkaufen möchte.

Ich wäre schon enorm gespannt darauf zu erfahren, wie viel besser auch meine aktuellen Spiele auf dem geplanten System laufen würden. Ein Forza Horizon 4 läuft tatsächlich auch noch auf meinem aktuellen System, aber doch mit spürbaren Einschnitten im Detailgrad und der Spielbarkeit (gelegentliches Stottern, bedingt durch GPU und/oder RAM).  Daneben wäre das System aber auch deswegen schon eine enorme Freude für mich, da ich bestens für die Nachfolger meiner Lieblingsspiele aus den letzten Jahren, nämlich DOOM und Hitman, gewappnet wäre.

Soweit von mir. Wünsche allen viel Glück


----------



## Rotorhead (20. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo,

ich möchte mich natürlich auch Bewerben, da mein PC eine dringende Aufrüstung nötig hat.


Aktuell verbaut:    

Biostar Ta 970
AMD FX 4300
8GB Crucial Ballistics
Sapphire HD 3870
1TB WD HDD
be quiet 500W

Meine ausgewählten Komponenten:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 601 Window Silver (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)

Als Prozessor würde ich einen Ryzen 5 2600 einbauen. 


Beste Grüße


----------



## Ralle83 (20. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Die etwas andere Bewerbung:



Bewerbung um einen Platz in den Top 4


Sehr geehrte PCGH-Redaktion,
hiermit Bewerbe ich mich um einen Platz für die Top 4 Gewinner.

Gerne möchte ich meine Langjährige PC Erfahrung mit dem möglichen Gewinn ausbauen und mich in neue Gaming Dimensionen vorwagen.

Durch meine Erfahrung und Recherche habe ich mich zum ersten für das AMD-Mainboard MSI B450 Tomahawk entschieden, da es aus Rationaler Sicht am besten zu meinem 
neuen Ryzen 5 2600 passt (passender Arbeitsspeicher muss natürlich neu erworben werden).
Da ich mir schon länger wünsche, mal wieder ein System mit AMD Komponenten zu füllen, habe ich mich bei der Grafikkarte für die MSI Radeon RX Vega 64 Air Boost 8G OC entschieden. 
Diese ist zwar ein kleiner Stromfresser, aber mit ein wenig undervoling sollte man sehr viel Spaß haben. 
Dies bringt mich auch zum nächsten Punkt, das Netzteil! Hier wurde das bq! Straight Power 11 850W gewählt, wobei auch ein 600W hätte ausreichen können, jedoch möchte ich mir hier 
die Möglichkeit offenlassen, später noch eine schöne Wasserkühlung nachzurüsten.
Alles Schön verpacken möchte ich im bq! Dark Base 700, dies hat mich besonders durch sein schlichtes und doch schönes Designe angesprochen. Auch liefert mir dieser Tower endlich mal ordentliches 
Kabelmanagement.
Zu guter Letzt wollen wir natürlich die ganze Power mit freesync auch auf die Straße bringen, dies soll dann natürlich der iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 mit WQHD & 144Hz leisten.

Sicherlich fragen Sie sich jetzt warum ausgerechnet ich gewinnen sollte? Aus dem einfachen Grund, weil Sie nicht nur mich, sondern auch meinen Neffen glücklich machen würden. Da er 
mit 13 Jahren seinen ersten PC bekommen bzw. mein altes System Erben würde.

Über eine Positive Rückmeldung würde ich mich sehr freuen.


Anlagen

-	Aktuelle Komponenten
-	Wunsch Komponenten
-	Lichtbilder des Systems



Aktuelle Komponenten:

CPU: 		                      Intel Xeon E3-1230v3 mit EKL Alpenföhn Broken
Mainboard: 	              Gigabyte H87-D3H
Laufwerke: 	              1x SSD 120GB, 1x SSD 250GB, 1x HDD 1TB
GraKa: 		              Sapphire RX580 nitro+
Ram: 		                     16GB DDR3 Corsair Vengeance
Netzteil: 	                     Corsair CX600M
Sound: 		              Asus Xonar DGX
Tower: 	                     Thermaltake Armor 
Lüfter: 		              Cooler Master Masterfan Pro 120
Monitor: 	                     Acer G245H

Wunsch Komponenten:

AMD-Mainboard:    MSI B450 Tomahawk (5 Punkte)
Netzteil:                       be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse:                      be quiet! Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
Monitor:                       iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte:   MSI Radeon RX Vega 64 Air Boost 8G OC (27 Punkte)

Gesamt: 70 Punkte von 85 (15 Punkte übrig)



Allen Teilnehmern natürlich viel glück


----------



## mt1987 (20. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebes PCGH-Team,

mit folgenden Produkten würde ich gerne meinen PC aufwerten:

Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte) 
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 80 Punkte von 85 (5 Punkte übrig)

Momentan besteht mein PC aus folgenden Komponenten:

- CPU: Intel Core i5 8600K (der war beim Kauf günstiger als der i5 8600 )
- CPU Kühler: be quiet! SHADOW ROCK LP 
- Mainboard: Gigabyte H370 HD3-CF
- RAM: 4x 4GB DDR4  von KINGSTON
- Grafikkarte: PowerColor Radeon R9 270X PCS+  (2GB VRAM)
- Festplatte: 2x1TB Toshiba DT01ACA100
- Netzteil: Cougar A400
- Gehäuse: ???
- Monitor: Iiyama ProLite E2200WS




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Falls ich nicht gewinnen sollte, hole ich mir zunächst ein neues Netzteil.
Ich denke da an das be quiet! pure power 10 600W
Danach dann eine neue Grafikkarte. Wahrscheinlich eine RX570 mit 8GB, da diese letztens im Preis gefallen sind, in Kombination mit einer Accelero Xtreme IV von Artic.

So, dass war's von mir aus.
Vielen Dank an PCGH das Sie uns diese Möglichkeit anbieten und den Gewinnern viel Spaß mit der neuen Hardware!

MfG  mt1987


----------



## kingkohn (20. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH, schön das ihr auch dieses Jahr wieder die "Pimp my PC" Aktion macht. Das kommt mir sehr gelegen.
Ich bin normalerweise hier auf PCGH stiller Leser und es wurde sowie so mal Zeit das ich mich hier anmelde. Also Versuche ich einfach mal mein Glück und bewerbe mich hier mit bei eurer Aufrüstaktion. 

Momentan habe ich verbaut:

Prozessor mit Kühler: i5-4440 unter einem Bequiet Shadow Rock 2
Grafikkarte: AMD Radeon HD 6670 2GB DDR3
Mainboard mit RAM: ASRock B85M Pro4 + 16 Gb Crucial Ram
Festspeicher: Crucial bx100 256GB SSD + Western Digital 1 TB Platte+ 4TB Baracuda
Netzteil: Bequiet Pure Power L8 500w Non Modular Bronze
Gehäuse mit Lüftern: Fractal Design Define R4 Window + 4x Fractal Gehäuselüfter + 2x Bequit Pure Wings
Monitor: Dell 24 zoll Ips


Wunsch-Upgrades:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX Vega 64 Air Boost 8G OC (27 Punkte)

Gesamt: 69 Punkte von 85 (16 Punkte übrig)


Begründung: 
Das größte Problem bereitet mir derzeit die HD 6670, die es leider nicht erlaubt moderne Spiele zu spielen. Das macht echt keinen Spaß, deshalb die Vega 64. Die sollte selbst mit dem Haswell i5 einen riesen Leistungssprung hinlegen.
Mit dem Bequit Lüfter-Set könnte ich meine beiden, schon eingebauten, perfekt ergänzen. Die Fractal Lüfter summen leider etwas.
Das Straight Power von Bequiet halte ich für sehr gut, mein altes Pure Power L8  ist leider schon in die Jahre gekommen und wird wahrscheinlich eine Vega nicht mehr befeuern können. 
Aktuell Zocke ich eigentlich immer auf meinem TV, am PC-Monitor wird gearbeitet. Ich würde deshalb bei dem Thema Monitor auf eine Nummer Größer aufrüsten. 27 Zoll sollten gut passen.
Für nächstes Jahr Steht dann sowieso ein Ryzen 7 System an. Da passt es, wenn schon ein X470 im Haus ist.

Wünsche allen viel Glück!

kingkohn


----------



## Vega (20. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo Liebes PCGH Team.
Eure Aktion kommt für mich wie gerufen. Meinen Aktuellen PC hab ich mir 2013 zusammen gestellt. Da das nun 5 Jahre her ist wollte ich mir mal einen neuen zusammen stellen.
Mein alter würde dann an meinen Vater gehen.
Meine Aktuelle Konfiguration:
Monitor:         Asus VG248QE
Mainboard:   Asus Z87-Plus
CPU:                 Intel Core I7 4770K
Ram:                 G.Skill 16 GB DDR3-2400
Netzteil:         Corsair AX760
Grafikkarte:  Asus GTX780DC2OC
Gehäuse:       Thermaltake  Chaser A41
SSD:                 OCZ Vertex 4 (256GB), Crucial MX (512GB)
HDD:               Diverse ^^
Laufwerke:   DVD Brenner und Blu Ray Brenner von LG

So hier nun mein Aufrüstpfad:
Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)


Gesamt: 84 Punkte von 85 (1 Punkte übrig)

Netzteil, die Cruscial SSD sowie die HDDs bleiben bestehen.
Dazu würde dann ein passender Prozessor, DDR4 Speicher sowie eine M2 SSD kommen. 
Beim Prozessor bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher. Entweder der I5 8600K oder der I7 9700k. 
Beim Speicher wird es wohl: Das 32GB G.Skill set (F4-3200C16D-32GVK, Ripjaws V)
Die M2 wird eine Samsung SSD 970.

So ich hoffe doch ich habe nichts vergessen. Wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Erfolg.

PS. Hier noch das Foto vom aktuellen PC Innenraum.


----------



## Paff4all (20. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

hiermit möchte ich mich um die Teilnahme an der Tuning-Aktion "Pimp my PC 2018" bewerben.
Als begeisterter Abonnent wünsche ich mir meinen PC aufrüsten zu können, um ihn fit zu machen für die nächsten Jahre.

Vielen Dank.

Beste Grüße

Paff4all


Aktuelle Konfiguration:
Intel Core i7-5820K Processor
ASUS X99 RAMPAGE V EXTREME/U3.1
Crucial 16GB Ballistix Sport LT grau DDR4-2400 
ASUS ROG Poseidon GTX 980
Samsung 500GB 850 EVO SSD
be quiet! POWER ZONE 850W
EIZO FORIS FG2421
Cooler Master COSMOS II
Aqua Computer aquastream xt
Alphacool NexXxoS XP³ 

Gewüschte Komponenten
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Astrin (20. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Moin PCGH-Team

Mein aktueller Rechenknecht:
Monitor:        Samsung Syncmaster 2494HS 24“
Gehäuse:      Enermax Ostrog ADV Grün
CPU:             Intel Core i5-3570K
Kühler:          Thermalright True Spirit mit einem Enermax T.B. Vegas Trio
MB:               MSI Z68A-G43 (G3)
RAM:            G.Skill RipjawsZ DDR3-1866 16GB
Graka:          Sapphire R9 290 Vapor-X Tri-X OC 4GB
Netzteil:        be quiet! Pure Power L8 630W CM
SSD:             Crucial MX300 525GB
HDD:            Western Digital Blue 1TB

Meine Wunschkomponenten:
AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein Gehäuse bleibt definitiv gesetzt, hat unterm Deckel aber noch Platz für ein paar Lüfter. Optisch sind die leider nur teilweise gesleevten Kabel meines Netzteils nicht so schön, das würde sich dann mit einem neuen und nebenbei noch effektiverem Dark Power Pro 11 besser gestalten. Der ausgewählte Iiyama, angefeuert mit der RTX 2080, wäre schon ein echter Quantensprung zu meinen jetzigen Komponenten. Zu guter Letzt würde ich mit dem Mainboard den langsam notwendigen Generationen-Wechsel durchführen können. Mir würde darauf dann ein Ryzen 5 2600 mit einem Wraith Prism RGB (eBay  ) gut gefallen. Als Speicher käme dann wohl ein 16GB-Kit DDR4-3000 TridentZ RGB von G.Skill in Frage.  

Viel Erfolg allen Teilnehmern!

LG
Astrin


----------



## ThermoTobi (20. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo Stephan,

Ich vermute mal stark, dass du wieder derjenige bist, der die ganzen Bewerbungen durchliest, daher dachte ich, kann ich dich auch gleich persönlich anreden. Und wenn ich zu hoch gepokert hab, dann ein Hallo an Stephans Kollegen, bei dem ich es mir wahrscheinlich direkt verscherzt habe. Die letzten beiden Jahre war ich bei der Aktion schon dabei, bisher ist der große Gewinn aber ausgeblieben, Zeit es noch einmal zu versuchen! Mit meinem PC bin ich eigentlich noch recht zufrieden, mein kleiner Bruder (23 Jahre alt) jedoch hat mit seinem Rechner langsam zu kämpfen. Daher versuch ich mal mein Glück in seinem Namen und vielleicht kann ich ihn ja mit ordentlich Beute überraschen. Ganz ohne Gegenleistung geht das dann natürlich nicht, aber mit seiner unsterblichen Seele lässt sich bestimmt was anfangen. Eine Schärpe mit „Brother of the Universe“ und ein Diadem wären auch angebracht.

Damit ich hier nichts auf die Finger bekomme, stelle ich eine Zusammenfassung der bisher verbauten Hardware und der ausgewählten Produkte voran. Einfach nur die Hardware aufzulisten wäre unschön, daher möchte ich euch im Anschluss begründen, warum ich seine jetzige Hardware austauschen und wodurch ich diese ersetzen möchte. Eine Sache muss ich leider am Anfang noch beichten: Der Tausch des gesamten Unterbaus, also Mainboard, Arbeitsspeicher und Prozessor, wird erst einmal nach hinten verschoben werden müssen, da im Moment einfach nicht genug Geld zur Verfügung steht. Er ist gerade erst umgezogen und die Einrichtung seiner Wohnung hat da Priorität. Ich hoffe, dass das nicht gleich zur Disqualifikation führt. Natürlich werde ich trotzdem ein Mainboard auswählen, das wird nur erst einmal auf der Reservebank Platz nehmen müssen. Ist es zwingend erforderlich sofort alles einzubauen, wird sich das aber auch irgendwie machen lassen.

*ACHTUNG:* Da gleich ein langer, scheinbar nicht endender Schwall an Text über dich hereinbricht, würde ich dir empfehlen, vorher einen Kaffee oder schwarzen Tee zu trinken, einen weiteren bereit stehen zu haben und einen Kollegen darauf abzurichten, dir in die Seite zu pieken, solltest du einnicken. Das sind natürlich nur Vorsichtsmaßnahmen, habe mir natürlich auch Mühe gegeben den Text nicht allzu trocken werden zu lassen.



*Bisher verbaute Hardware:*



*Prozessor: *
 | Intel Core i7-3770
*CPU-Kühler: *
 | Medion Erazer Turmkühler
*Arbeitsspeicher:*
 | Nanya Technology 16 GB DDR3-1333 (4 x 4GB) 
*Mainboard:*
 | MEDION MS-7785 
*Grafikkarte: *
 | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680 (Referenzdesign) 2 GB VRAM
*Netzteil: *
 | Cougar CGR B2-700 
*Gehäuse:*
 | Medion Erazer Tower 
*Gehäuselüfter:*
 | 3 x 120 mm hec DFS122512L 
*SSD:*
 | Micron C 400 64 GB 
*HDD:*
 | Seagate BarraCuda Green 2 TB
*Optisches Laufwerk:*
 | Samsung DVD-Brenner 
*Monitor:*
 | Samsung S27B350H

*Ausgewählte Produkte:*



*Intel-Mainboard: *
 | MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte) 
*Nvidia-Grafikkarte:*
 | MSI GeForce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte) 
*Netzteil:*
 | be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte) 
*Gehäuse:*
 | be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev.2 Orange (12 Punkte) 
*Monitor:*
 | iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte) 
Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)



Kommen wir zu seiner *jetzigen Hardware*, die ich für die Pimp-My-PC-Aktion im letzten Jahr heimlich, wenn nicht sogar auf dem Niveau eines Geheimagenten, ermittelt habe. Er musste zur Uni und ich war noch in seiner Wohnung, aber das zählt trotzdem:


*Prozessor: Intel Core i7-3770 *

Bisher erledigt er noch alle Aufgaben zuverlässig. Übertakten ist nicht drin, da der Prozessor keinen freien Multiplikator besitzt und das später genannte Mainboard kaum Funktionen bietet. Auch die Kühlung ist nicht ausreichend, wodurch ich einfach zu große Angst habe, seinen Rechner zu rösten. Wenn im Zuge dieser Aktion nicht das Mainboard getauscht werden müsste, würde ich den erstmal noch weiter werkeln lassen. Obwohl die nächste Generation Intel-Prozessoren, besonders der i9-9900K, dann aber doch schon mein Interesse wecken. Wobei mich der Preis und die mit der hohen Leistungsaufnahme einhergehende nötige Kühlleistung im freigeschalteten Zustand (ohne die 95 Watt TDP) dann doch wieder auf den Boden der Tatsachen zurückholt.​ 

*CPU-Kühler: Medion Erazer Turmkühler *

Das Teil ist wirklich kaum schön zu reden. Der Kühler ist halbiert und der winzig kleine 80mm-Lüfter befindet sich zwischen den zwei Lamellenpaketen. Bei jedem Rechnerstart dreht der Winzling hoch und wird kurzzeitig laut wie ein Laubgebläse. Die hohe Drehzahl allein kann das Geräusch nicht verursachen, da muss noch irgendeine böse Vibration im Spiel sein. Auch nach der anfänglichen Eskalation läuft der Lüfter nicht leise, sondern surrt mit 1550 U/min vor sich hin. Außerdem ist der Kühler verdreht eingebaut und lässt sich auch nicht gerade drehen, wodurch er nicht einfach aus dem Gehäuse hinausbläst, sondern immer noch zusätzlich gegen die Wand. Durch den schrägen Einbau hat auch die rechteckige Kupferplatte nicht vollständig Kontakt zum Prozessor. Ich kann einfach nicht verstehen, was sich dabei gedacht wurde. Falls ihr euch wundert, wo die ganzen Details herkommen: ich hatte den vorher auch verbaut und habe eine gewisse Abneigung entwickelt. Am liebsten würde ich den Turm direkt mit kontrollierten Sprengungen zum Einsturz bringen, aber der muss im Zuge dieser Aktion erst einmal bleiben, da mir der Tausch des Netzteils wichtiger ist. Prioritäten setzen ist schon eine gemeine Sache.​

*Arbeitsspeicher: Nanya Technology 16 GB DDR3-1333 (4 x 4GB) *

Die Menge an Speicher ist gut, die Taktrate nicht optimal. Man kann aber gut damit spielen und arbeiten, von daher kann man nicht meckern. Beim Tausch des Unterbaus muss auch dieser weichen, nur muss das leider noch warten.​

*Mainboard: MEDION MS-7785 *

Ein OEM-Mainboard aus dem Bilderbuch. Grinst einen regelrecht an mit seiner grünen Farbe. Wenn ich da ans Übertakten denke, treibt es mir die Schweißperlen auf die Stirn. Da lasse ich lieber die Finger von, möchte meinen Kopf noch behalten. Als microATX-Mainboard ist es sehr knapp bemessen, so dass größere CPU-Kühler, Arbeitsspeicher und Grafikkarte zwangsweise kuscheln müssen. Ein Tausch im Zuge dieser Aktion wäre wirklich super, wenn da nicht noch so viele Folgekosten entstehen würden.​

*Grafikkarte: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680 (Referenzdesign) 2 GB VRAM*

Am Anfang wirklich gut, mittlerweile aber stark überfordert. Die 2 GB an VRAM sind wirklich sehr knapp bemessen, vor allem wenn die Auflösung auf WQHD erhöht werden soll. In aktuellen Spielen müssen die Grafikeinstellungen jedoch schon heruntergeschraubt werden. Mittlerweile gab es auch schon öfter PC-Abstürze im Zusammenhang mit der Grafikkarte (Texturfehler und Standbilder mit brummenden Lautsprechern), wodurch ich befürchte, dass die demnächst den Geist aufgeben könnte. Da die Karte permanent an ihrer Leistungsgrenze läuft, dreht der Lüfter dementsprechend hoch. Im Referenzdesign lautstärketechnisch ein ausgezeichneter Staubsauger-Imitator. Passt immerhin gut zum Laubgebläse-CPU-Kühler.​

*Netzteil: Cougar CGR B2-700 *

Es ist nicht besonders laut, aber auch nicht leise. Optisch kein Highlight wegen des non-modularen Aufbaus. Das Kabelmanagement im vorgefertigten PC lässt generell wirklich stark zu wünschen übrig, aber darum kümmere ich mich noch. Die 700 W sind aber vollkommen ausreichend für ein Single-GPU-System und 80-Plus-Bronze-Effizienz ist auch nicht schlecht. Was mir aber wirklich Bauchschmerzen bereitet sind das Alter von mittlerweile 5 Jahren und die fehlenden Schutzschaltungen. OVP, OPP und SCP sind vorhanden, UVP, OCP und OTP fehlen aber. Ich bin da eher übervorsichtig und gerade wenn man sagt, „Ne das brauch‘ ich eh nicht“ zerlegt es einen. „Safety first“ und „Better safe than sorry“ und so, oder?​

*Gehäuse: Medion Erazer Tower *

Ein als PC-Gehäuse getarntes Batmobil-Imitat, verfeinert mit Abdeckungen und Türen aus knarrendem Plastik. Früher traf das noch den Geschmack, heutzutage steht man mehr auf Eleganz. Wir sind ja schließlich erwachsen. Männliche Männer mit Klasse. Nur ohne Bärte, da meinte es die Genetik nicht so gut mit uns. Mich stört jedoch besonders, dass das Mainboard nur invertiert angebracht werden kann, meinen Bruder stört das aber nicht. So steht der Rechner halt an der linken Seite seines Schreibtischs. Wirklich gefährlich ist meines Erachtens nach aber der am Gehäuse befindliche große, bedrohlich rot leuchtende „Overclock“-Knopf. Wer weiß schon, auf welches Level die Spannungen da intern gehoben werden, einsehen kann man das nicht. Eine Wundertüte also, die man besser nicht anfassen sollte, vor allem ohne „K“-Prozessor.​

*Gehäuselüfter: 3 x 120 mm hec DFS122512L *

Die drehen relativ langsam mit 800 U/min und sind dadurch relativ leise. Ob sie viel Luft bewegen, lässt sich schlecht beurteilen. An der Hand fühlt es sich an als würde jemand schwach gegen hauchen, so als würde man die Brille putzen wollen.​

*SSD: Micron C 400 64 GB *

Eine SSD auf der sich das Betriebssystem befindet ist ja wirklich eine gute Sache, nur ist die hier so klein, dass sogar das Windows 10 Upgrade aus mangelndem Speicherplatz nicht durchgeführt werden konnte. Habe zuvor noch keine so kleine SSD in einem PC verbaut gesehen. Wird auch mal Zeit für ein Upgrade, was bei den derzeit niedrigen Preisen durchaus demnächst passieren könnte.​

*HDD: Seagate BarraCuda Green 2 TB *

Das ist eigentlich eine recht gute Festplatte. Man hört sie zwar rattern, wenn Lese- oder Schreibprozesse laufen, aber das machen sie ja im Endeffekt alle. Das Alter von 5 Jahren könnte auch bald zu Problemen führen, daher sind Datensicherungen und System-Backups fleißig durchzuführen.​

*Optisches Laufwerk: Samsung DVD-Brenner *

Ich bin ja Verfechter eines optischen Laufwerks in einem PC, ganz ohne ist mir nichts. Das hier macht seinen Job gut, im Brennbetrieb wird es nur sehr laut, fast wie ein Hubschrauber. Lässt man Prime95 und FurMark laufen und brennt eine DVD gleichzeitig, hat man einen staubsaugenden Laubgebläse-Hubschrauber. Vorne ansaugen, hinten auspusten, klingt für mich nach einem gelungenen Konzept für maximalen Schub im Flugbetrieb. Und dabei wird Haus und Garten auf Vordermann gebracht. Eigentlich doch optimal.​

*Monitor: Samsung S27B350H *

Der Monitor gefällt mir, Full-HD Auflösung war bisher auch immer ausreichend. Er geht schön schnell an, ohne lästige Einblendungen (anders als meine Bildschirm-Fernseher-Kombi, welche die ersten 5 Sekunden einen grauen Balken auf ganzer Breite und 5 cm Höhe von oben anzeigt). Im Standby piept er nur etwas nervig, wenn auch nur sehr leise. WQHD hätte natürlich seine Vorteile, im Office-Betrieb zwar weniger als beim Spielen, aber um letzteres geht es ja hauptsächlich. Wäre schon spannend, die Unterschiede beider Auflösungen im direkten Vergleich zu sehen.​


Wie aus meinen Kommentaren zu seinen verbauten Komponenten deutlich wird, braucht er wirklich ein Update. Leider kann ich nicht alles optimieren, sondern muss Kompromisse eingehen. Das ist ja aber auch Sinn dieses Gewinnspiels. Von daher habe ich mich für ihn *für folgende Komponenten entschieden*, wobei ich zu jeder Komponente auch eine kleine *Grafik* vorbereitet habe, um die *konkreten Verbesserungen* darzustellen:


*Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte) *

Da ich mich jetzt mehr mit PC-Hardware auskenne als noch vor ein paar Jahren, juckt mich das Thema Übertakten doch schon etwas in den Fingern. Mit dem aktuellen Mainboard ist daran aber nicht zu denken. Dieses Schmuckstück von MSI würde mir die Möglichkeit dazu bieten, auch wenn ich unsicher bin, ob ich mich wirklich an „fremder“ Hardware daran versuchen sollte. Für die neue Grafikkarte ist die Verbesserung auf den PCI-E 3.0 Standard wichtig. Die erhöhte Anzahl der USB 3.0 und S-ATA III Anschlüsse kommt auch sehr gelegen (siehe dazu Abbildung 1). Bisher sind noch zwei S-ATA II Anschlüsse vorhanden, die für Laufwerke und gerade noch für HDDs ausreichen, für SSDs aber schon zu langsam sind. Mehr Lüfter-Anschlüsse sind auch ein Segen, ebenso wie das integrierte WLAN. Der WLAN-USB-Stick kann dann auch weg und macht Platz für ordentliche Antennen. Die Folgekosten beim Tausch eines Mainboards, für Prozessor und Arbeitsspeicher, sind aber leider hoch, wodurch sich das leider etwas nach hinten verschieben müsste, sollte das in Ordnung sein.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Abbildung 1: Upgrade des Mainboards_​

*Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI GeForce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte) *

Wohl die wichtigste Komponente fürs Gaming und auch jetzt sein limitierender Faktor. Mit der RTX 2080 kann er seine GTX 680 - und die Ruckler gleich mit - in Rente schicken. Für die nächsten Jahre sollte diese Karte genug Reserven haben. Vor allem für Gaming in WQHD, denn 4K ist im Moment nicht das Ziel. Im Vergleich zu älteren Spielen ohne Raytracing-Unterstützung hat er damit auch schon eine riesige Verbesserung der Leistung von 257 % in Full-HD (laut Performance Summary von techpowerup.com), siehe Abbildung 2. In WQHD wird sich diese Verbesserung noch weiter erhöhen, unter anderem da der Grafikspeicher seiner jetzigen Karte so gering ist. Die Anzahl der CUDA-Cores und die Taktraten steigen deutlich, sowohl von GPU als auch vom Speicher und die Menge an Speicher steigt um 6 GB. Sollten dann noch die neuen Features der RTX-Modelle in Spielen unterstützt werden, wird die Mehrleistung erst recht spürbar.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Abbildung 2: Upgrade der Grafikkarte_​

*Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte) *

Ein neuer CPU-Kühler wäre eine schöne Sache, vor allem da ich etwas Groll gegen den aktuell verbauten hege. Die höhere Sicherheit des neuen Netzteils durch die zusätzlichen Schutzmaßnahmen OCP, UVP und OTP, die um 12 % erhöhte Effizienz und das modulare Kabelmanagement (siehe Abbildung 3) haben mich dann doch überzeugt. Eine Leistung von 600 W ist ein bisschen knapp für die neue Grafikkarten-Generation gepaart mit leistungshungrigen neuen Prozessoren, 1000 W sind zu viel für ein Single-GPU-System. Daher entscheide ich mich für das gute Mittelmaß von 850 W.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Abbildung 3: Upgrade des Netzteils_​

*Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev.2 Orange (12 Punkte) *

Das Gehäuse hatte ich schon immer auf der Wunschliste. Und besonders die Möglichkeit das invertierten Einbaus ist für meinen Bruder praktisch, wenn der Rechner weiterhin auf der linken Seite seines Schreibtischs stehen soll. Außerdem wichtig für uns ist die Möglichkeit optische Laufwerke unterzubringen, welche aufgrund der Tür elegant verschwinden. Integrierte LED-Beleuchtung, mehr USB 3.0-Anschlüsse an der Front, eine Lüftersteuerung und der Wechsel von Gitter zu Glasscheibe sind wirklich schöne und praktische Veränderungen (siehe Abbildung 4). Die Silent Wings 3 habe ich selbst auch verbaut und die sind wirklich superleise. Mit dem leider erst einmal noch bleibenden Laubgebläse-CPU-Kühler im Inneren werden die aber weniger das Problem darstellen. Mit diesem Gehäuse kann dann das Batmobil auf den Schrottplatz und beim Umbau sorge ich dann auch für das richtige Kabelmanagement, welches jetzt ja noch nicht vorhanden ist.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Abbildung 4: Upgrade des Gehäuses_​

*Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte) *

In jeder Hinsicht etwas besser als sein bisheriger Bildschirm. WQHD-Auflösung, eine um 15 Hz höhere Bildwiederholfrequenz, eine geringere Reaktionszeit und ein integrierter USB 3.0-Hub bei gleichzeitig um 10 Watt geringerer Leistungsaufnahme (siehe Abbildung 5). Das klingt doch wirklich nach einem guten Gesamtpaket. Besonders die Auflösung könnte ein echter Gewinn sein, da bin ich gespannt.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Abbildung 5: Upgrade des Monitors_​

Damit sind meine doch recht lang gewordenen Ausführungen zu Ende. Ich hoffe sehr, ihr könnt mir helfen ihm zu helfen und dass deine Seite nicht wund gepiekt wurde. Er weiß übrigens von der ganzen Aktion nichts, das Hardware-Paket wäre also eine riesige Überraschung. Ich würde ihn dann besuchen und die Teile selbst einbauen, sollte ich (oder besser gesagt er) gewinnen. Und für mich springt dann seine Seele, eine Schärpe und ein Diadem dabei heraus, eine Win-Win-Situation also.


PS: Hier ist das Bild seines „Schmuckstücks“ (Ich habe mir erlaubt, das Foto aus letztem Jahr zu nehmen, da sich nichts verändert hat)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Abbildung 6: Foto des PC-Innenraums_​

Viele Grüße
Tobias


----------



## EightOfSix (20. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

als ich gesehen habe, dass man eine RTX 2080ti bei dieser Aktion bekommen kann, war für mich klar, da musst du mitmachen. Ich war sowieso schon am überlegen, wann ich mir endlich eine neue Grafikkarte gönnen soll und kann.

Ich habe mich deshalb für folgende Komponenten entschieden:

Intel-Mainboard: MSI B360 Gaming Plus (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 601 Window Silver (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)


Mein aktuelles Setup:

Gehäuse: CoolerMaster CM 690 III
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-Z170X-Gaming 7
CPU: Intel Core i7 6700k
CPU-Kühler: Scythe Mugen 4 PCGH-Edition
Netzteil: Corsair RM 650 Watt
RAM: 2x8GB G.Skill RipJaws 4 DDR4 2666
GPU: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 980 Gaming G1 4GB
SSD: 1x256GB Samsung 850 Pro , 1x500GB WD Blue
HDD: 4TB WD Black , 2x1TB Samsung
Laufwerk: DVD-ROM Samsung
Sound: SoundBlaster X-Fi eXtreme Audio


Da ich mich eigentlich nur für die RTX 2080ti interessiere, würden die restlichen Teile unserem Sohnemann zu gute kommen. Sein Rechner ist nun doch schon in die Jahre gekommen und er wünscht sich schon lange ein neues System. Immer wenn er sich für ein neues Spiel interessiert, läuft es leider nicht bei ihm.


Sein Rechner sieht so aus:

Gehäuse: Sharkoon Nightfall
Mainboard: ASRock AMD785G
CPU: AMD Athlon II X2 250 Box
Netzteil: Arlt 500W LowNoise
RAM: 2x2GB Kingston DDR3 PC1333
 GPU: AMD HD5850 1GB
HDD: 1x1TB Seagate , 1x500GB WD
Laufwerk: DVD-ROM Samsung


Er würde dann die restlichen Teile, meine alte GTX 980 und den Core i5 6600k den ich noch im Keller habe bekommen. Außerdem muss dann noch Speicher und ein Netzteil dazu gekauft werden. Da er aber bald Geburtstag hat, würde das ja gut passen.
Ihr würdet also gleich 2 Spieler auf einmal glücklich machen. 

Ich denke, das wäre dann alles.

Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern (und natürlich auch mir) viel Glück!

Tschüssi


----------



## saltyeddy (20. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Möchte auch mal mitmachen für den PC meiner Freundin.
Ihrer ist nun echt schon alt. Ist mein alter von vor 5 Jahren.
AMD Athlon X2 mit 3,4 Ghz, 8 GB RAM, irgendein altes Board und die GPU ist ne GTX 560 oder so etwas.
Der Rest ist auch ziemlich alt.
Sie könnte neuen Kram also echt gut gebrauchen und alles was noch fehlt besorg' ich ihr dann als frühzeitiges Weihnachtsgeschenk 

Unten ein Foto vom PC.


Diese Zusammenstellung habe ich für sie ausgewählt:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 78 Punkte von 85 (7 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Decapitator (20. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo. Klasse Aktion von euch, wirklich!

Das wären die Sachen, falls ich ausgewählt werden würde, gerne hätte.

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX Vega 64 Air Boost 8G OC (27 Punkte)

Gesamt: 73 Punkte von 85 (12 Punkte übrig)


Und das sind die Komponenten, die im Moment bei mir verbaut sind:

Monitor: 24 Zoll Samsung
Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn K2 Tower Kühler
Grafikkarte: 2GB HIS Radeon HD 7850 IceQ X Turbo Aktiv
CPU: AMD  FX-8120 
RAM: 16GB Corsair Vengeance LP
Board: Asus Sabertooth 990FX
Netzteil: irgendwas schlagmichtot noname 450W
HD: 2TB HDD von WD


allen ganz viel Glück hier, aber mir das meiste


----------



## Dr_Till (20. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH Team,

Meine Ausgewählten Komponenten:
Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 76 Punkte von 85 (9 Punkte übrig)

Aktuell Verbaut habe ich:
I7 2600 4x3,4 MHz
auf einem AS Rock H61M-HVS Mini ATX
eine EVGA GTX 980 4GB
und 8GB RAM
betrieben mit einem 600W Netzteil von Sharkoon
und alles verbaut in einem Sharkoon DG7000

Der Prozessor mit Mainboard  würden bei Aufrüstung an einen Freund von mir gehen.
Einen neuen Prozessor rüste ich somit selbst noch auf.
Meine gute 980 leistet seine Dienste weiter im PC meines Bruders.
Einen neuen RAM möchte ich auch noch auf 16GB aufrüsten. Der alte geht mit dem Mainboard an meinen Kumpel.
Ein neues Netzteil wird auch von nöten sein, desswegen das 850W Netzteil, mein 600W Netzteil geht wie zu erwarten auch an meinen Kumpel.
Mein Gehäuse gefällt mir zu gut als dass ich wechseln würde, desswegen habe ich mich für die Be quiet 140mm Lüfter entschieden, diese würden dann oben im Gehäuse ihren Platz finden.
Gekühlt wird mein Prozessor von einem Alpenföhn Brocken Eco, dieser wird auch für den neuen Prozessor benutzt.
Als Bildschirm habe ich den 75Hz Bildschirm gewählt, dieser wird als zweiter 27Zoll Bildschirm eine bessere Figur machen als der jetzige kleine.

Somit würde die Aufrüstung meines PCs, gleichzeitig auch zwei weitere PCs aufrüsten und somit auch gleich 3 Menschen glücklich machen.
MfG Till


----------



## linear (20. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,
auch ich würde gerne meinen PC mit Eurer Hilfe aufrüsten wollen. 

*Mein bisheriger PC:*
Board:             Asus H87-PRO
CPU:                Intel i3 4330 stock
Kühler:           Thermalright HR-22 semi-passiv
RAM:               8 GB
GPU:                Asus GTX 960 Strix 2GB
Netzteil:         Be Quiet Pure Power L8 CM 630W
Speicher:       Samsung 850 Evo 250 GB, HD 2TB, HD 640 GB
Gehäuse:       Coolermaster Stacker 830

*Aufrüstpfad:*
Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 83 Punkte von 85 (2 Punkte übrig)

*Eigene Aufrüstkomponenten:*
CPU:              Intel i5 8600k oder 9600k 
RAM:              16 GB

Beste Grüße 
linear


----------



## killik (20. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo zusammen,
hallo Redaktion und Community.

Vielen Dank für die Möglichkeit die Ihr der ganzen Community zusammen mit den Sponsoren anbietet. Und euch die Zeit nehmt das alles zu lesen.

Warum mache ich an "Pimp my PC 2018" mit ?

Weil ich vielleicht ein wenig Glück im Unglück haben könnte.
In der Nacht vom 16.10. auf den 17.10. hat mein Mainboard doch recht überraschend das Zeitliche gesegnet. Auch zu finden hier : Beide PCIE Lanes defekt ? 
Nach reichlicher Netzforschung und Überlegung habe ich eigentlich vorgehabt mein defektes Board erstmal zu ersetzen was recht Sinnfrei ist oder komplett neu Anzufangen was aber wegen den Anschafungskosten dauern könnte. Dabei dachte ich auch an einen Umstieg auf die AMD Ryzen 2xxxx. 
Da sich nun aber doch die Chance bietet ,weiter bei Intel zu bleiben und das Geld was die neuen Teile ohnehin Kosten ,dazu einsetzen kann auf mein kompletten Wunsch PC zu kommen und endlich mal alle Titel in High Quality genießen zu können, 
wie könnte ich da Nein sagen.
Der Grund warum ich lieber bei Intel bleiben würde ist, ich nutze den PC hautpsächlich zum Spielen, selten auch zum Streamen, am Tag zwischen 4-6Stunden und am Wochenende ein paar Stunden länger.
Hauptsächlich geht es mir mehr um die Stromersparnis und das Leistungsverhältnis. Auch wenn Intel bei der Anschaffung ein wenig teurer als AMD ist, rechnet sich das meiner Meinung nach wieder an der Stromrechnung.

Mein derzeitiges System: 

Prozessor   :    Intel I5 2500k
Mainboard :    AsRock Z68 Extreme 4 Gen3 (defekt)
Grafikkarte:   Gigabyte 760GTX
Ram               :   16 GB Corsair Vengeance LP DDR3
Netzteil       :   be quiet Pure Power 530Watt (3Jahre alt)
Festplatte  :   1x SSD Hyper X 128GB, 1x SSD Intenso 480GB, 1x WD Blue 2TBB
Gehäuse     :   CoolerMaster (sehr alt)


Zum aufpimpen habe ich folgende Teile zusammengestellt:

Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 81 Punkte von 85 (4 Punkte übrig)

Folgendes würde ich selbst dazukaufen:

Prozessor    :Intel i7 8700K, auch in absehbarer Zukunft ein guter Prozessor.
Ram               : Da muss ich mich noch entscheiden zwischen GSkill und Corsair. Mir wurde angeraten darauf zu achten das Samsung B-Dies verbaut sind.

Weiterhin verwendet werden:

Mein Netzteil BeQuiet Pure Power 530Watt.Es sollte den Anforderungen gerecht werden, nachgerechnet mit dem BeQuiet Rechner.
Meine 3 Festplatten.

Warum entschied ich mich für diese Teile ?
Das MSI Board ist Solide und sehr gut Ausgestattet, die RGB Beleuchtung ist auch ein schöner Effekt, was will man mehr.
Der CPU Kühler macht auch an wärmeren Tagen nicht schlapp und hat eine angenehme und leise Laufruhe.
Nach einem neuen Gehäuse sehne ich mich schon sehr lange. 
Das Dark Base lässt keinerlei Wünsche offen was den Ausbau betrifft inkl. den Silent Wings 3 140mm Lüftern, was den PC nahezu lautlos wirken lässt,definitv im vergleich zu meinen 3x80mm Lüftern. 
Dazu das Seitenfenster wodurch man die ganzen Komponenten sehen kann.
Den Monitor habe ich ausgesucht weil ich nicht von den 144Hz profitieren werde, aufgrund der Grafikkarte die ich ausgewählt habe. Ich bevorzuge NVIDIA Karten. Mit den Karten selbst noch nie Probleme gehabt, nur manchmal mit den Lüftern. 
Zusammen mit der Garfikkarte und dem I7 8700k Prozessor sollte ich auch in Zukunft meine derzeitigen Lieblingsspiele und kommenden Spiele auf WQHD und maximaler Qualität spielen können.
Und es wäre endlich mal ein PC der nicht schon 4Jahre alt ist und gebraucht schon von Freunden abgekauft wurde...

Vielen Dank für Ihre Aufmerksamkeit.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

killik


----------



## Cheesecake (20. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team!

Erst einmal möchte ich mich für diese tolle Chance bedanken, das Konzept von diesem Wettbewerb finde ich richtig klasse.  

Das sind meine ausgewählten Produkte:


AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 75 Punkte von 85 (10 Punkte übrig)


Meine aktuelle Konfiguration:

Prozessor: AMD FX 8350
Mainboard: GigaByte 970A-DS3P
Prozessorlüfter: be quiet! Pure Rock
Arbeitsspeicher: Kingston HyperX 8GB (2x 4GB)
Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon R9 280X Gaming 3G
Festplatten: 112GB SSD, 1TB HDD, 250GB HDD
Gehäuse: Aerocool Aero-1000
Netzteil: Thermaltake Hamburg 530W
Soundkarte: Asus Strix Soar
Monitor: HP Pavilion 32 WQHD


Begründung meiner neuen Aufrüstung:

Ich würde mich freuen, dieses Jahr auf die neue Ryzen Generation zu wechseln, am liebsten den AMD Ryzen 7 2700X. Daher freue ich mich auf die Möglichkeit, das MSI Mainboard dafür nutzen zu können. Außerdem würde ich mir auch endlich mehr Arbeitsspeicher zulegen. Wie man aus meiner Konfiguration sieht, werde ich mit meiner Radeon R9 280X nicht besonders glücklich, da ich viele aktuelle Spiele leider nicht so auf meinem WQHD Monitor spielen kann, wie es möglich wäre. Die RTX 2080 wäre ein gewaltiger Schritt, und ich bin schon gespannt darauf, wie sich das Spielerlebniss für mich verändern würde. Ich würde mich auch über den iiyama Monitor freuen, da er WQHD nicht nur feiner darstellen würde, sondern weil er auch sehr flexibel ist und ich mehr Platz auf dem Schreibtisch hätte. 

Die Kombination aus Ryzen 7 2700X und RTX 2080 benötigt natürlich genug Strom, weshalb das Straight Power 11 850 Watt Netzteil die ideale Ergänzung wäre, meine Thermaltake Hamburg 530W wird dass wohl nicht mehr miterleben können. Da ich in meinem Gehäuse drei mitgelieferte Standartlüfter verbaut sind, würde ich mich über die Silent Wings 3 freuen, endlich in leiserer Umgebung zocken zu dürfen.

Allen anderen wünsche ich ebenfalls viel Glück! 

Cheesecake


----------



## Bunny_Joe (20. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

*Grüße!*

Freut mich für die Community, dass wir hier so eine Chance wieder mal bekommen.

Hier meine Auswahl:


> AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
> Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10 600 Watt CM (5 Punkte)
> Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
> Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
> ...



Meine aktuelle Hardware ist:



> Intel Xeon E3-1230v3
> Gigabyte H87-HD3
> 16GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600
> Samsung 840 120GB, 1TB Seagate Barracuda 7200.14
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit der RTX 2080 hätte ich keine Sorgen mehr, einen 144hz Bildschirm zu füttern.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dazu würde ich einen Ryzen 7 2700X mit 16GB DDR4 3000Mhz+ hinzufügen. 
Wollte in nächster Zeit einen Korg Minilogue kaufen, aber im Gewinnfall würde ich das Geld für die CPU+RAM nutzen.
Ebenfalls stelle ich es mir interessant vor einen Vorher-Nachher-Vergleich zu machen mit einer Handvoll Benchmarks.


So sieht mein Setup aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Viel Glück an alle Teilnehmer!


----------



## nanu1709 (20. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo die Damen und Herren der PCGH !
An so einem klasse Gewinnspiel versuche ich mein Glück auch einmal, man weis ja nie 

Mein jetziges System besteht aus den folgenden Komponenten:

*MB*:     Asus Sabertooth X79 S. 2011
*CPU*: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4930K
*Cooling*: Corsair H110i
*GPU*: ASUS GTX 980 STRIX OC Edition
*RAM*: 16GB Corsair CMZ16GX3M2A1866C9
*SSD*: ADATA SP 900 128GB, Samsung 850 Pro 256GB
*HDD*:TOSHIBA DT01ACA200 2000 GB, 7200 RPM, SATA-III
*Mouse*: Razer LACHESIS refresh 5600dpi
*Pad*: SteelSeries  QcK+
*Case*: Corsair Graphite 230T
*Montor*: AOC G2460F
*Netzteil*: Corsair CX750M

Ansich sieht das ja noch ganz ok aus, aber es gibt mittlerweile durchaus Spiele die leider nicht mehr auf maximalen Einstellungen flüssig laufen, was mich allerdings ziemlich stört.
Wenn so etwas vorkommt, würde ich am liebsten sofort online Shoppen gehen, um dies zu beheben. Aber dann denk ich wieder... ach komm, dass muss doch jetzt nicht sein  
Mit 6 richtigen + Zusatzzahl in diesem Gewinnspiel würde ich ohne zu zucken eine Ausnahme machen und mir die fehleden dazugehörigen Teile kaufen, ja.. auch wenn es weh tut^^
Deshalb habe ich diese Auswahl getroffen:

*Intel-Mainboard*: MSI X299 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (17 Punkte)                                 
*CPU-Kühler*: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
*Lüfter-Set*: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
*Monitor*: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
*Nvidia-Grafikkarte*: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

*Gesamt*: 79 Punkte von 85 (6 Punkte übrig)

Als CPU kaufe ich im Fall der Fälle den Core i7-7820X, an welchen natürlich das nächste Teil meiner Auswahl, der CPU-Kühler von "be quiet", passt. 
Als RAM werde ich damit auch endlich auf DDR4 upgraden können und zugleich wahrscheinlich auf 32GB.
Der 27" Monitor würde auch perfekt auf meinem Tisch aussehen  und zugleich könnte ich auf ein 2-Monitor-System upgraden. Wer träumt nicht davon auf einem zu zocken und nebenbei auf dem anderen Twitch zu gucken.
Als ein sehr großen Upgrade stufe ich die Grafikkarte ein, damit überspring ich ja einfach mal die 10er-Reihe von Nvidia. 

So, damit wäre ich durch mit meiner Bewerbung. Über eins positives Feedback freue ich mich jetzt schon!!


----------



## edelcid (20. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo zusammen,

Nachdem mein System doch schon ein paar Jahre auf dem Buckel hat, würde ich es gerne etwas pimpen.
Die Konfiguration derzeit:
Prozessor Intel i5-3570K
Mainboard Asrock Z77 Extreme 6 TB
Arbeitsspeicher 16GB Samsung DDR3-1600
SSD Samsung 850 EVO 512Gb / HDD WD Red 3TB
Grafikkarte MSI R9 290 Twin Frozr Gaming 4GB
Netzteil be quiet! Straight Power 480W
Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 2
Monitor: EIZO Foris FS2434
Lüfter: be quiet SilentWings 12
Gehäuse: Corsair Carbide 500R white

Ich würde mir wünschen:

Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 84 Punkte von 85 (1 Punkte übrig)

Das Ganze würde ich garnieren mit einem selbst beschafften Core I5-8600 sowie ebenso selbst beschafften  16GB Corsair Vengeance LPX rot DDR 4-4000 CL19 (Set of 2x8GB).

Warum?
Weil ich endlich einmal aktuelle Spiele mit einer Top-Grafikkarte auf einem Top-Monitor in 144Hz spielen will; die 4 Kerne der I3570K stoßen in moderneren Games auch an ihre Grenzen und könnten Verstärkung vertragen. Der Hexa-Core sollte gut und leise gekühlt sein und das Ganze optisch ansprechend in einem guten, zeitgemäßen Gehäuse verpackt sein.

Im Anhang ein paar Bilder vom Innenleben der aktuellen Maschine.

Viele Grüße,

edelcid


----------



## kaeptns (20. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hey PCGH, 

Ich bin über euer Video auf Youtube auf diese Aktion gestoßen. Würde mich auch gerne bei dieser bewerben. Ich muss im Vorwort erwähnen, dass sich ein Upgrade meines PC's leider überhaupt nicht lohnt, werde aber trotzdem einzeln auf meine Komponenten zu sprechen kommen, weil ich fast jede Komponente auf eine besondere Art und Weise bekommen habe (und diese meistens eine besondere Art von Macke haben). Die meisten Teile habe ich während meiner (angefangener) Ausbildung zum Fachinformatiker bekommen. Ich hatte mich nach 1 Jahr Ausbildung aber gegen diese entschieden und hab lieber mein Abitur nachgeholt und studiere jetzt Informatik. Deswegen ist mein Budget immer etwas "knapp" und ich konnte in den letzten Jahren nie sonderlich viel in meinen PC investieren.  Richtig getroffen hat mich ein Update von CS:GO vor ca 2 Jahren. Seitdem kann ich es nicht mehr richtig spielen und durch den Frust spiele ich es inzwischen gar nicht mehr. Das Geld was ich bisher zur Seite gelegt habe sollte irgendwann demnächst eigentlich für einen gebrauchten PC herhalten (hatte mir ca sowas vorgestellt: Ryzen 1600/1050 TI/144Hz Monitor).

Gehäuse: (keine Ahnung) 
Den Hersteller meines Gehäuses kenne ich nicht, aber es ist ein Servergehäuse, welches ich in meiner Ausbildungszeit (inklusive Innenleben) zum lernen bekommen hatte. Es ist ein massives, gefühlt 5 Kilo schweres Gehäuse aus Metall. Leider hat der Kollege die Festplatten inklusive !!!Festplattenschächte entfernt, sodass ich meine Festplatten nie einbauen konnte. Aber kein Problem, das Netzteil hatte eh nur ein einziges Kabel mit 2x SATA und 2x 4-Pin, sodass ich eh nicht viel anschließen kann .  Mein Rechner ist dadruch total overdressed, aber ich musste es wechseln, weil mein Rechner davor mATX groß war.  (edit: Es hat dafür geile LAN LED, welche ich nicht mal ein meinem MB anschließen kann) 

Netzteil: (Enermax Liberty 500W)
Das Netzteil war mit bestandteil des Gehäuses und war zu meinem vorherigen Chinaböller ein gutes Upgrade. Leider war da nur ein einziges Stromkabel mit 2x SATA und 2x 4-Pin dabei, sodass ich immer nur maximal 2 SATA-Geräte anschließen konnte. (Die beiden 4-Pin müssen für die Graka herhalten ) 

CPU: (Intel Core i5-4570 Prozessor)
Der i5 meines PC's ist das wahre Sorgenkind. Die CPU hat mir mein damaliger Chef während der Ausbildung geschenkt. Diese stammt aus einem PC, welchen er mit vielen anderen Teilen einer Firma bei ihrer Auflösung abgekauft hat. Mir hat er diese damals geschenkt, weil die iGPU von dieser defekt war und er diese deswegen nicht in einem Kunden PC verbauen wollte. Für mich erstmal kein Problem, ist der Rechner halt ein XEON mit ausgeschaltetem Hyperthreading. Jedoch hat die CPU vor 2 Jahren (bei CS:GO) angefangen Probleme zu bereiten. Ich hatte nach einem Update alle 2-3 Runden ein Standbild über ca 5-20 Sekunden.  Hab mich dann auf Problemsuche begegeben und bemerkt, dass einer der Kerne sehr heiß wird und die CPU dann automatisch sich runtertaktet. Habe da mir einen neuen CPU-Kühler besorgt (be quiet Pure Rock), jedoch die gleichen Probleme gehabt. Egal wir man den CPU-Kühler dreht und verbaut, der eine Kern läuft immer bei einer gewissen lasst auf 72 Grad während die anderen 3 Kerne bei kuscheligen 35-50 vor sich hin arbeiten. Ich vermute mal, dass sich das Problem vielleicht durch Köpfen und Flüssigmetall lösen lassen würde, jedoch wollte ich nicht mehr so viel in das System investieren, wo die Gefahr auch noch besteht, dass ich am Ende die CPU zerstöre oder das Köpfen nichts bringt. (Habe soetwas leider vorher noch nie gemacht und ich traue mich nicht wirklich)

Mainboard: (Gigabyte GA-87-D3H) 
Das Mainboard habe ich von einem Freund geschenkt bekommen, der Probleme dabei hatte, seinen RAM aufzurüsten. Als wir zusammen Fehleranalyse betrieben haben, ist rausgekommen, dass zwei RAM Slots defekt sind. Er hat sich ein neues geholt und mir sein altes überlassen. Es erfüllt seinen Zweck, nur kann ich leider nicht meine RAMs im Dual Channel betreibene, weil die beiden äuseren Slots defekt sind. (Und ich hab das I/O-Shield damals bei ihm liegen lassen, was mich aber bisher nie sonderlich gejuckt hat ) 

Grafikkarte: (2GB Gigabyte GeForce GTX 650 Ti Windforce 2X) 
Die Grafikkarte habe ich über einen Kollegen erhalten und da hatte sie eine gewisse Vorgeschichte. Er hatte sie damals erworben, um seinen PC auszurüsten. Nach einiger Zeit bekam er jedoch sporadisch Bluescreens und hat sie an den Händler zurück geschickt. Diese haben die weiter an den Hersteller geschickt, welcher sie (angeblich) überprüft hat und als nicht defekt wieder zurück geschickt hat. Die Bluescreens traten aber weiter auf. Der Kollege von mir hat sich dann am Ende einfach eine neue Karte gekauft und mir diese inklusive Rechnung geschenkt. (Bzw im Austausch weil ich bei ein paar Kleinigkeiten an seinem System geholfen hatte). Ich verbaute die Karte bei mir erstmal, ließ Benchmarks und Belastungstest laufen, war alles super. Nach einiger Zeit hatte ich aber auch die Bluescreens. Mir ist damals aufgefallen, dass diese auftraten, wenn ich Youtube (damals noch mit Adobe Flash) und League of Legends (damals noch mit Adobe Air) gleichzeitig offen hatte. Ich konnte dann die Bluescreen provozieren, hab das ganze ordentlich Protokoliert (inklusive Videobeweis) persönlich zum Händler gebracht (ein großer Händler mit einem A als Anfangsbuchstabe). Die haben die Karte wieder zum Hersteller geschickt, wieder ist sie als nicht defekt zurück gekommen. Wieder eingebaut, wieder Bluescreens. Ich war über die ganze Sache so "angepisst", dass ich mir eine Kabel aus einem 4-Pin Adapter nahm und die beiden Enden im laufendem Betrieb auf den Spannungshalter und verschiedene, zufällg ausgesuchte andere Pins hielt. Nach mehreren Abstürzen startete die Karte irgendwann gar nicht mehr, ich bin wieder zum Händler gefahren und habe die Karte wieder als defekt reklamiert. Bei dieser Reklamation habe ich eine refurbished Karte erhalten vom Hersteller erhalten. Zuhause angekommen, eingebaut, gebenchmarkt --> Verdammt wird die Karte heiß. Karte auseinander genommen und siehe da, auf dem Kühler war keine Wärmeleitpaste. Diese aufgebracht und siehe da, eine funktionierende 650 TI, welche keine Bluescreens raushaut. Seitdem leistet sie sehr treue Dienste <3 


RAM: (16GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit) Habe ich von einem Freund "abgestaubt" als wir seinen Rechner aufgerüstet haben und er auf DDR4 gewechselt ist. (hat keine Macken ) 

SSD: (Samsung 850 Pro 2.5 512GB)
Die SSD habe ich glücklich vor ca 2 Jahren auf einem Flohmarkt erworben  (für 15€!!!). Der Vorbestitzer meinte sie wäre defekt. Hatte davor gelesen, dass defekte SSD's über einen gewissen Zeitraum an eine Stromquelle angeschlossen werden müssen und sich diese mit etwas Glück selbst "reparieren". Hat bei mir super funktioniert und jetzt hab ich eine Bomben SSD (Wohl das einzige was ich in meinen neuen PC mit übernehmen würde). 
edit: Hängt in der Luft, weil A) keine Laufwerkschächte und B) Stromkabel zu kurz weil da auch noch die Graka dran hängt)

Monitor 1: (Fujitsu Siemens irgendwas/rechts)
Den Monitor war auch Teil der Hardware die mein damaliger Chef über die Firmenauflösung bekommen hatte. Hat er mir damals überlassen, weil ich nur einen 17 Zoll Backstein zuhause hatte. Leider ein Büromonitor, besondern augenschonend und besonders unfähig ein echtes schwarz darzustellen (immer ein sehr dunkles grün). War bis vor ca einem Jahr mein Hauptmonitor bis ich es nicht mehr ausgehalten habe und mir einen anderen gekauft habe.

Monitor 2: (ASUS VS248HR 24 Zoll) 
Full HD, vollkommend ok, leider nur 60 Hz, was aber nicht weiter tragisch ist. 

Maus (Logitech G400s): 
Maus habe ich von einem Kollegen als defekt geschenkt bekommen, hatte nur einen Kabelbruch und hab dieses mit einem Kabel was bei mir rumflog ausgetauscht. (Fragt mich bitte nicht warum das Kabel so ranzig ist ) 

Tastatur (REIDEA KM06): 
Bei Amazon für 30€ (im Angebot) gekauft. Erfüllt seinen Zweck mit seinen Fake Cherry Switches 

Headset: (Logitech G430 Gaming) 
Geschenk von meiner Freundin inklusive Stoff-Wandhalterung damit es nicht kaputt geht. 

Karl (Karl): 
Karl bewahrt mein Geld (550€ + einige 2 Euro Stücke) für mich (in seinem A....) auf und motiviert mich im Leben. Karl und ich sind beim Srottwichteln zusammen gekommen. <3 <3

Edit: Boxen sind auch von Logitech, hab ich defekt geschenkt bekommen. Hatten einen Kabelbruch und Mithilfe von einem neuem Stecker, Lötzinn und einem Feuerzeug hab ich diese wieder zum Laufen gebracht. 


Komponenten die ich mir wünschen würde: 
MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte) 
MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte) 
be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (12 Punkte)
be quiet! Silent Base 601 Window Silver (6 Punkte) 
iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte) 
Gesamt: 80 Punkte von 85 (5 Punkte übrig)

Ich würde dazu mir dann einen Ryzen 2700, 16GB G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz  Dual Kit und einen be quiet! Dark Rock PRO 4 holen. 

Als abschließende Worte kann will ich sagen, dass es mich sehr freuen würde, wenn ihr mich als Gewinner auserwählen würdet. Ich würde mich freuen wieder mal eine Runde CS:GO mit meinen Kollegen zocken zu können (auch wenn das eindeutig ein overload wäre), aber auch endlich die Spiele die ich in den letzten Jahren verpasst habe. (WITCHER VERDAMMT!!!! ICH WILL DICH ENDLICH MAL STEUERN GERALT). Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn  ihr einem armen Studenten unter die Arme greift. 
Ich muss mich für alle Rechtschreibfehler (und evtl Verwirrtheit) entschuldigen. Ich hab erst diese Woche von dieser Aktion erfahren und erst jetzt die Zeit gefunden (Uni+Mini Job sind schon ein echter Zeitkiller..).

Und jetzt bleibt mir nur noch zu sagen: 

PLEASE PCGH PIMP MY PC !


----------



## ukoG_noS (20. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo an alle,
ich würde gerne an dem Gewinnspiel teilnehmen.

Hier ist mein derzeitiges System: (Achtung, bitte nicht erschrecken bei der alten Hardware )

Mainboard: Gigabyte X48-DS5
CPU: Core 2 Quad Q9550
CPU-Kühler: Enermax ETS-T40
RAM: 2x2 GB DDR2 800 von OCZ + 2x2 GB NoName
GPU: Radeon RX 480
Speicher: 500 GB Seagate Barracuda
Gehäuse: Antec Ninehundred
Netzteil: 800 W von Tagan
Monitor: LG E2441

Meine Upgrade-Komponenten sind:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX Vega 64 Air Boost 8G OC (27 Punkte)

Gesamt: 70 Punkte von 85 (15 Punkte übrig)


Mein System ist vom Grundaufbau her noch aus dem Jahre 2008. Das alte Mainboard läuft bis jetzt tadellos. Zuerst hatte ich darauf einen Q6600 verbaut. Aber als dieser regelmäßig (nach jahrelanger Übertaktung auf 3 GHz, lange Zeit mit dem Boxed-Kühler) über 90° heiß wurde und der ganze Rechner dadurch zeitweise einfror, hat mir ein Kumpel freundlicherweise seinen alten Q9550 überlassen, der bis heute noch @Stock bei mir läuft. Der (mittlerweile nicht mehr) neue Kühler kam etwa 2012 zum Einsatz. Der RAM von OCZ ist auch von Anfang an mit dabei, hat aber schon seine Macken, welche etwa alle 2-3 Monate zum BlueScreen führen. Die RX 480 habe ich mir 2016 gegönnt, nachdem meine alte HD 4870 (mit 512 MB) nicht mehr ganz für einige moderne Spiele ausgereicht hatte.  Da sie für das restliche System eigentlich totaler Overkill ist, darf sie hier underclocked und undervolted vor sich hin chillen. Die erste Barracuda hatte im Alter von etwa einem halben Jahr den Geist aufgegeben und wurde noch unter Garantie ausgetauscht durch das jetzige Modell, welche mittlerweile etwas voll wird bei Spielen wie z. B. GTA 5. Das Gehäuse hatte vor einigen Jahren plötzliche angefangen, etwas verbrannt zu riechen, nachdem ich ein Headset an den Frontbuchsen angeschlossen hatte. Es ist zum Glück nichts schlimmes passiert, aber seitdem höre ich immer so eine Art Rückkopplung meiner Mausbewegung auf den Kopfhörern (mehrere verschiedene) und auch in Sprachchats mit meinen Freudnen beschweren diese sich immer darüber, dass ich dauerhaft eine Chipstüte zusammenknülle.  Außerdem sind die Lüfter echt extrem laut. Das Netzteil von Tagan funktioniert noch ohne Probleme. Den Monitor habe ich etwa 2013 oder 2014 neugekauft, vorher hatte ich einen 19" mit dem geilen Verhältnis von 5:4.

Lange habe ich mich vor dem Aufrüsten bzw. Neubau meines Rechners gedrückt - keine Ahnung, wieso. Aber nächstes Jahr war es fest eingeplant. Es soll ein Ryzen werden, und da würde das neue Mainboard ja perfekt passen, ebenso wie der Kühler. Außerdem war das Dark Base 700 sowieso mein Wunschgehäuse. Ein neuer Monitor darf es auch mal sein, ich will endlich auch in den Genuss von 144 Hz und auch FreeSync kommen. Mit meiner jetzigen Rx 480 bin ich eigentlich noch voll zufrieden (vielleicht weil ich sie eh nicht voll ausfahren kann), aber die Vega wäre da schon noch ein anderes Kaliber. Die fehlenden Komponenten, wie Ryzen-CPU, neuer RAM, SSDs etc. würde ich im Falle des Falles natürlich direkt nachkaufen.

Das war's von mir.
LG, ukoG_noS


----------



## LMarini (20. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebe PCGH, ich würde mich auch gerne für Pimp my PC bewerben.

Meine Auswahl ist folgende:
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk (5 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10 600 Watt CM (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ich habe mir vor mehreren Jahren ein richtig schönes Gaming Setup zusammengebaut. Zu dem ist zwei Jahre später, durch einen guten gebraucht Kauf, noch eine schöne Wasserkühlung mit ins System gewandert.
Mein PC ist wirklich sehr gut, nur leider nicht mehr ganz aktuell und in modernen Titel merke ich schon die Begrenzung von CPU. Deshalb würde ich Pimp my PC als Anlass nehmen auf eine moderne Plattform mit neuer CPU umzurüsten. Es würde ein R5 2600 werden. Nachdem Intel momentan einfach überteuert ist. Zudem dann noch 16 Gb DDR4 und fertig ist die Sache.

Die Veröffentlichung der 2080Ti habe ich mit Spannung erwartet, da diese so ziemlich die doppelte Leitung meiner 980Ti haben sollte. Doch mit diesen Preisen habe ich nicht gerechnet. Aus diesem Grund versuche ich es so einmal an eine 2080Ti zu kommen. Ich gebe meine 980Ti ungerne auf, doch wird dort leider in WQHD sowohl die Leistung als auch zum Teil der Speicher knapp.
Da ich oft und lange an Ausarbeitungen für mein Studium schreibe würde der zweite Monitor meine Arbeit stark vereinfachen. Dabei habe ich immer Fenster gleichzeitig offen.

Zu meinen aktuellen System:

CPU: 	      i7-4790K (4,6 GHz) @ EKWB LTX
Mainboard: Asus Z97 Pro-Gamer
RAM: 	      G.skill Tridentx F3-2400 16Gb (2x8GB)
GPU: 	      EVGA 980Ti Classy (1,5 GHz) @ EKWB 780 Classy
Speicher: Samsung 960 Evo 512 Gb, Crucial MX200 500Gb und 1Tb HDD Datengrab
Netzteil:   be quiet! E10 500W CM
Gehäuse: Phanteks Enthoo Luxe
Lüfter: 	   2xNoisblocker Black Silent Pro 120 mm, 4 Phanteks F140SP und ein 200mm Phanteks
Kühlung:  Costume WaKü mit einem 420 mm Alphacool Nexxos St30 X-Flow und ein 240 mm Magicool, Aquastream Ultra 

Nachdem ich gerade ausgezogen bin würde das Upgrade sehr gelegen kommen.


----------



## MZG (21. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH Team, 
 da ich die letzten Jahre auf Konsole gezockt habe und ich meinen PC wohl etwas vernachlässigt.
Ich möchte mich  jetzt wieder mehr dem PC-Gaming zuwenden , weshalb ich wohl die Versäumnisse der letzten Jahre aufholen will und dafür wohl ordentlich aufrüsten muss.
Weshalb ich mir diese Gelegenheit nicht entgehen lassen kann und mich mit meinem PC bewerbe.

Derzeitiges System:
Gehäuse: AeroCool Xpredator X1 Black Edition
Prozessor: Intel Core i7-870, 4x 2.93GHz                                                                                        
Kühler: Scythe Samurai ZZ
Mainboard: MSI P55-GD65                                                                                              
 Arbeitsspeicher: Mushkin Enhanced Silverline Stiletto DIMM Kit 16GB
Festplatte(n): Samsung SSD 850 PRO 512GB + Seagate BarraCuda Compute 2TB
Grafikkarte: MSI N770 Twin Frozr                                                                                               
Netzteil: Super Flower Amptac Pyramide Amp-750R14HE 750W

Ausgewählte Produkte:
AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 84 Punkte von 85 (1 Punkte übrig)

Was ich dann wohl mit einem R5-2600X oder R7-2700X , einer Samsung 860 EVO ,  16GB DDR4 RAM  und einen Dark Rock Pro 4 ergänzen würde. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

MZG


----------



## kaeptns (21. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



kaeptns schrieb:


> Hey PCGH,
> 
> Ich bin über euer Video auf Youtube auf diese Aktion gestoßen. Würde mich auch gerne bei dieser bewerben. Ich muss im Vorwort erwähnen, dass sich ein Upgrade meines PC's leider überhaupt nicht lohnt, werde aber trotzdem einzeln auf meine Komponenten zu sprechen kommen, weil ich fast jede Komponente auf eine besondere Art und Weise bekommen habe (und diese meistens eine besondere Art von Macke haben). Die meisten Teile habe ich während meiner (angefangener) Ausbildung zum Fachinformatiker bekommen. Ich hatte mich nach 1 Jahr Ausbildung aber gegen diese entschieden und hab lieber mein Abitur nachgeholt und studiere jetzt Informatik. Deswegen ist mein Budget immer etwas "knapp" und ich konnte in den letzten Jahren nie sonderlich viel in meinen PC investieren.  Richtig getroffen hat mich ein Update von CS:GO vor ca 2 Jahren. Seitdem kann ich es nicht mehr richtig spielen und durch den Frust spiele ich es inzwischen gar nicht mehr. Das Geld was ich bisher zur Seite gelegt habe sollte irgendwann demnächst eigentlich für einen gebrauchten PC herhalten (hatte mir ca sowas vorgestellt: Ryzen 1600/1050 TI/144Hz Monitor).
> 
> ...



Noch ein paar kleine Nachträge in einem anderem Beitrag (weil ich nicht Uhrzeit/Datum des Nachbearbeitens im original Beitrag auf den 21.10.2018 setzten will)

1) Ich entschuldige die ganzen Rechtschreibfehler/Worte doppelt etc. Mir ist jetzt beim erneuten Durchlesen eine Menge aufgefallen :/ 
2) Die Festplatten die mit auf dem einem Bild sind, sind meine Platten welche ich mit einem USB Adapter anschließe x) 
3) Hier nochmal meine Headset-Wandhalterung. Hing eigentlich neben dem Tisch, hab diesen aber letztens umgestellt (als ich mir endlich eine Monitortischhalterung gekauft habe - gepriesen sei sie und den Platz den sie erzeugt, wenn man die Monitore nicht auf dem Tisch haben will). Muss diese noch umhängen. 
4) Hier ein Bild von meinem Ersatz 3.5mm Anschluss. Ein neuer Stecker, etwas Lötzinn, ein Feuerzeug, ein Nagel, ein Schraubenzieher und ein Schrumpfschlauch und fertig ist die Lautsprecherreparatur


----------



## Klapperluemmel (21. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebes PCGH-Team,

auf den letzten Drücker möchte ich mich auch noch zur Pimp My PC-Aktion 2018 bewerben. Beginnen wir mal mit meinem kunterbunten Setup:

Gehäuse ist ein NZXT Phantom Big Tower, dieser beherbergt:
Gigabyte Z77XD3H, auf dem ein
Intel Core i7 3770k stock (lief am Anfang mit 4,2GHz wurde über die Zeit aber instabil, sodass ich wieder bei den Stock-Werten angekommen bin. ),
gekühlt von einem beQuiet DarkRock Pro 3, zusammen mit
2x4GB Kingston Arbeitsspeicher, noch klassisch grünes PCB ohne Pseudoplastikabdeckungen (auf dem Bild perfekt versteckt hinter den Corsair-Riegeln und dem DarkRock) und
2x4GB Corsair Vengence Arbeitsspeicher, läuft insgesamt bei 1866 MHz, thront.
Als Pixelschubser kommt eine Gainward 970 im Referenzdesign zum Einsatz. 
Versorgt wird das Ganze von einem beQuiet Dark Power Pro P8 mit 1000W.

Hinzu kommen noch einige Platten und Gehäuselüfter, wie auf den Bildern zu sehen ist. Wie kommt es zu einem solch illustren Setup? Angefangen hat alles mit dem Gehäuse und einem Intel Core Duo Quad q9300 und einer GT8800. Als die GT starb, habe ich von einem Freund dann günstig das MB mit dem 3770k erhalten. Dazu erstmal den Kingstonspeicher erstanden, damit das System läuft. Dann kam eine 830Pro von Samsung mit 128GB zusammen mit einer Velociraptor von WD dazu und die Maschine lief. Bis ich vom gleichen Kollegen die 8Gb Corsair RAM bekommen habe, als er auf DDR4 umgestiegen ist. 16GB, war einfach mega. Den DarkRock habe ich dann mal günstig auf einem Flohmarkt erstanden und dann konnte ich endlich am Takt spielen. Mit den Boxed-Kühlern war ja nichts möglich bei diesem Hitzkopf. Dann kam eine 4TB HDD, da Velo + 830 nur knapp 600GB waren und die Spiele nicht weniger und auch nicht kleiner wurden. o.O Mit dem Übergang von Vista zu Windows 7 und beginnendem Studium haben dann auch die notwendigen Programme immer mehr zugenommen, bis die SSD zu klein wurde und eine 840 Pro mit 512 GB das OS und wichtige Daten mittlerweile beherbergt. Die 830 Pro habe ich aber immer noch. Diese Platte wird mein persönlicher Langzeittest. Bisher hat sie stolze 50TB geschrieben und läuft noch tapfer und wenn die Velo langsam hochtourt… Ich werde sentimental. Von diesem Klang kann man sich einfach nicht trennen. Als Grafikkarte hatte ich vom Flohmarkt nach meiner 560Ti, die die 8800 ersetzt hat, eine Gainward GTX 680 Phantom erstanden, die mir bis Mitte 2016 treue Dienste geleistet hat. Dann kam ein Upgrade auf die 970, die bis heute im Rechner schnurrt. Beim Übergang von der 560Ti auf die 680 habe ich dann auch einen PSU-Wechsel von 400 Watt Noname zum beQuiet vollzogen. Mein aufrüst- und wattsüchtiger Nachbar hat es möglich gemacht. Hinzu kamen noch etliche Gehäuselüfter, um die Luft durch diesen Koloss überhaupt durchzukriegen. Und, abgesehen von der 970 ist der Rest auch unhörbar. Wie an den Aufnahmen zu sehen ist, leicht staubig, aber nicht versifft und das, obwohl er unter dem Schreibtisch auf einem Teppichboden ruht du. *hust* 

Was würde ich pimpen? Gute Frage, berechtigte Frage. 
Ausgewählt: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio - 60 Punkte von 60
be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) - 3 Punkte von 3
iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 - 22 Punkte von 22

Ergibt in Summe exakt 85 Punkte, aber wieso genau diese Konfig und nicht etwa ein neues Mainboard?
Fangen wir mit den Lüftern an. So langsam machen sich die Lager der kleinen Lüfter am Seitenteil und in der Front bemerkbar. Da wird Ersatz benötigt. Silent ist willkommen, deshalb beQuiet. In puncto Monitor habe ich sehr lange schon einen acer s222HQL FHD mit 21,5 Zoll. Mehr Arbeitsfläche steigert die Produktivität, noch hilfreicher ist da ein 2. Monitor, wenn man Dokumente nebeneinander bearbeiten kann. Und wer würde zu einer größeren Auflösung und mehr als 60 Hz nein sagen? Diesen Fortschritt würde ich meinen Augen definitiv gönnen.Das haben sie sich hart erstarrt XD Bleibt noch die Graka. Dieses Upgrade würde für mich einen Quantensprung darstellen, den neuen Monitor ausreizen und lange vorhalten. Wieso aber Graka, statt MB + CPU. Ich ziehe die Graka dem MB aktuell vor, da ich wegen Studium und Job ziemlich viel mit Deep Learning arbeite und diese Berechnungen enorm davon profitieren. Insbesondere Tensorflow liebt nVidia und da liegt dieser Überlegung nahe. Selbstverständlich ist auch eine Aufrüstung von MB, RAM und CPU für das kommende Jahr geplant. Es wird Zeit für mehr Kerne. Ich hoffe noch auf etwas Preisbewegung, wenn Intel sein aktuelles Topmodel released hat. Vielleicht senkt AMD dann auch seine Threadripperpreise etwas. Wisst ihr da schon mehr? Dann könnte ich auch diesen Upgradeschritt wagen und wäre wieder voll dabei. PSU und CPU-Kühler wären dann auch nochmal ein Thema. Man erkennt schnell das Henne-Ei-Problem. Egal was man anfasst, ist es gemacht, könnte man schon wieder von Vorne beginnen. Am Gehäuse gibt es keine Änderungen. Der Rechner steht unter dem Tisch, muss zuverlässig laufen und leise sein. Da ist ein Sichtfenster sowie fancy RGB-Beleuchtung nicht notwendig, ergo kein Grund dies zu ändern. 
Und ich merke gerade, während ich diese „Bewerbung“ schreibe, dass ich ein bisschen in Erinnerungen schwelge. Es hat sich doch schon einiges an diesem System geändert. Wie es brav mit meinen Anforderungen gewachsen ist. Allein dafür und den Fund meiner lange Zeit als vermisst geglaubten GT8800 hat sich diese Bewerbung schon gelohnt. 

Ich wünsche der Community und dem PCGH-Team ein sonniges Wochenende. 
Genießt dieses tolle Oktoberwetter, der Winter kommt noch ganz von alleine.


----------



## Aganyur (21. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Zur Weiterleitung an den entsprechenden Transplantationsarzt der PCGH-Transplantationsklinik
  Betrifft: Patient SHBITFENIX, geboren am 25.02.2013

Sehr geehrte Kollegin, sehr geehrter Kollege, 
wir berichten im Folgenden über o.g. Patienten, der sich seit Geburt in unserer Obhut befindet. Wir bitten um Mitbeurteilung und ggf. Weiterbehandlung im Falle einer möglichen Listung auf der Komponentenspenderliste.

*Diagnosen: *
Altersschwäche (ICD-10 R54)
Altersschwachsichtigkeit (ICD-10 H52.4)
CPU-Insuffizienz Stadium II (ICD-10 I50.12)
GPU-Insuffizienz Stadium III-IV (ICD-10 I50.03-04)
Reduzierte Erinnerungskapazität (ICD-10 R41.3)
Intermittierende Fieberschübe (ICD-10 R50.9)
                - mit kompensatorischer Hyperventilation (ICD-10 R06.4)

*Epikrise:*
  Der o.g. Patient beklagt sich bereits seit längerem über o.g. Beschwerden, die ihm insb. im Vergleich mit jüngeren Kollegen auffallen und mittlerweile schwer belasten. 
Neben diesen subjektiven Beschwerden haben sich aber auch objektivierbare Insuffizienzen der CPU und GPU gezeigt, die zum Teil nur unter schwerer Belastung offenbar werden, teils aber schon unter Ruhe sichtbar sind. So hat sich gezeigt, dass die GPU teilweise ihre Aufgabe selbst nach längeren Phasen absoluter Ruhe und tiefen Schlafs erst nach mehreren Anläufen bewältigen kann. 
Des Weiteren konnte der Patient heutzutage alltägliche Aufgaben in der Bildberechnung nur stark verlangsamt durchführen und/oder diese nicht sauber ausführen, so dass durch Dritte Beschwerden über eine unscharfe Bilddarstellung geäußert wurden.
Unter Belastung beklagt der Patient außerdem erhöhten Luftbedarf, der mit erhöhter Lärmproduktion verbunden sei. 

*Verlauf:*
Der o.g. Patient befand sich seit seiner Geburt in unserer Obhut und konnte über lange Zeit ohne weitere Hilfe als guter Mitarbeiter unserer Klinik geführt werden. 
Lediglich leichte Lautheitsanfälle mussten einige Monate nach Geburt mittels einer Kühler-Transplantation, welche durch uns ausgeführt wurde, behandelt werden. 
Das neue Implantat (TrueSpirit 140 der Firma ThermalRight) leistete über viele Jahre zuverlässige Dienste. Da der Patient jedoch nach einigen Jahren Beschwerden bezüglich erneutem Lärmanstieg äußerte, wurde das Implantat erneut ausgetauscht gegen das in der unten aufgeführten Implantat-Liste genannte Modul. 
Ein zwischenzeitlicher Versuch, langfristig durch die Nutzung eines Eisbaer LT 360 der Firma Alphacool Abhilfe zu schaffen, schlug aufgrund einer Abstoßungsreaktion bei mangelndem Platz zur Implantation fehl. Bisher ist der Patient hiermit zufrieden.

  Um die angegebene GPU-Insuffizienz zu bessern haben wir eine Therapie mit OverDrive-Ratiomed ® begonnen, welche belastungsabhängig eingenommen werden soll.
Hierunter kam es zu einer leichten Verbesserung der Symptome, als unerwünschte Nebeneffekte traten jedoch verstärkter Ventilationsbedarf und Lautheit auf. 
Eine dauerhafte, nachhaltige Verbesserung war trotz maximaler Dosierung nicht zu erreichen. Da der Patient die von ihm heute erwartete Arbeitslast kaum noch zufriedenstellend abarbeiten kann, haben wir eine GPU-Transplantation vorgeschlagen und das Einverständnis des Patienten eingeholt. 
Da in unserem Hause leider keine entsprechenden Komponenten zur Verfügung stehen, bitten wir Sie um Mitbeurteilung und, ihr Einverständnis vorausgesetzt, um Listung auf der Transplantationsliste. Das notwendige, am besten geeignete Transplantat sollte u.g. Spezifikationen entsprechen. Damit hoffen wir, dem Patienten eine ausreichende Lebensqualität und Arbeitskraft für die nächsten Jahre wiederherzustellen.
Da wir jedoch nicht mit ausreichender Sicherheit sagen können, ob diese Maßnahme allein ausreicht, um die als unscharf berichtete, unzureichende Bilddarstellung zu kompensieren, empfehlen wir die Nutzung des u.g. Gerätes. Da dieses in unserem Hause derzeit nicht erhältlich ist, bitten wir um eine Ersatzleistung durch Sie.

  Die CPU-Insuffizenz steht für den Patienten derzeit eher im Hintergrund, da er bisher keine hierauf zurückzuführende Verminderung seiner Arbeitskraft feststellen konnte. 
Trotzdem ist auch hier eine Verbesserung der Lebensqualität möglich, da im Vergleich zu den derzeitig geborenen Artgenossen die Arbeitskapazität auch hier abnimmt. 
Zur Therapie würden wir hier eine CPU-Transplantation durchführen, da aktuell erhältliche Module jedoch nicht mit der Mainboard-Gruppe des Patienten kompatibel sind, bitten wir auch hier um Ihre Mitarbeit und Listung auf der Transplantationsliste. Auch hier finden Sie das am besten geeignete Transplantat unten. 
Sofern ohnehin eine Transplantation der GPU vorgenommen werden muss, ist es für den Patienten schonender, dies möglichst in einem Eingriff durchzuführen. 

  Die aktuelle Diät des Patienten würde im Normalfall ausreichend sein, um weiter genug Energie für den Arbeitsalltag bereitzustellen, zur Vermeidung evtl. Unterernährung würden wir die Ernährung jedoch von einer be quiet! Straight Power E9 450W-Diät auf die kalorienreichere be quiet! Pure Power 10 CM 600W-Diät umstellen.

  Der Patient bittet zudem um einen ästhetisch-korrigierenden Eingriff, das entsprechend benötigte Hauttransplantat haben wir ebenfalls unten gelistet. Eine krankhafte Störung im Sinne einer Dysmorphophobie (ICD-10 F45.2) konnten wir ausschließen, so dass einem entsprechenden Eingriff keine psychiatrischen Bedenken entgegenstehen. Der gesteigerte Ventilationsbedarf bzw. die damit verbundenen Lautheitsanfälle können möglicherweise ebenfalls hiermit behoben werden.

  Nebenbefundlich berichtet der Patient außerdem über eine Gedächtnisstörung. Nur absolut für sein Funktionieren notwendige Erinnerungen kann er sehr schnell abrufen, unwichtigere oder ausgedehntere Erinnerungspassagen benötigen meist eine längere Konzentrationsphase, bevor der Patient diese abrufen kann. Sofern die Transplantation des Mainboards erfolgreich verläuft, können wir entsprechende Implantate bereitstellen, um dem Patienten hier Abhilfe zu schaffen.

  Mit diesem Maßnahmenpaket hoffen wir, dem Patienten für die nächsten Jahre wieder eine gute Lebensqualität zu gewährleisten und seine Arbeitskraft sicherzustellen, bevor eine endgültige Ausmusterung notwendig wird. Sollten Ihrerseits Bedenken oder Anregungen zur geplanten Therapie bestehen, bitten wir um Rücksprache. Bitte beachten Sie, dass die von uns unten aufgeführten Transplantate und Komponenten die unserer Meinung nach ausreichenden sind, sollten Sie jedoch Höherwertigeres bereitstellen können, werden wir dies ebenfalls gerne annehmen. 

*Befund:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*
Transplantationsliste:*


Körperteil|Derzeit|Transplantat
CPU|Intel Core i5 3470|AMD Ryzen 7 2700X (*)
CPU-Kühler|Thermalright TrueSpirit 140 Direct|Alphacool Eisbaer LT360 (*)
Mainboard|ASRock H77 Pro4/MVP|MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9Punkte)
RAM|Corsair Vengeance LP DDR3-1600 2x4GB|Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4-3000 2x8GB (*)
GPU|PowerColor Radeon HD7950 PCS+|MSI Geforce RTX2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)
PSU|be quiet! Straight Power E9 450W|be quiet! Pure Power 10 CM 600W (5 Punkte)
Gehäuse|Bitfenix Raider (inkl. 3x Bitfenix Spectre 120mm)|be quiet! Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte) (inkl. 2x be quiet! Silent Wings 140mm)
HDD|Seagate ST4000DX SSHD 4TB + Samsung HM320JI 320GB|Seagate ST4000DX SSHD 4TB (*)
SSD|Plextor M5 Pro 128GB SATA|Samsung SSD970 Evo 500GB M.2 (*)
Monitor|iiyama ProLite B2776HDS|iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)



Die mit (*) markierten Transplantate werden durch uns bereitgestellt.

Mit 84 Punkten werden die von Ihrem Haus normalerweise bereitgestellten 85 Punkte für Transplantationsanforderungen fast vollständig ausgefüllt.

  Wir danken für Ihre Mitbeurteilung und hoffen auf möglichst baldige Rückmeldung bzgl. Ihrer Zustimmung zur Transplantation. Diese werden wir nach Übersendung der Transplantate vornehmen und Ihnen selbstverständlich weiter Bericht über den weiteren Patientenzustand erstatten.

  Vielen Dank und mit freundlichen Grüßen,

_Dr. Aganyur,_
Facharzt für IT-Transplantationsmedizin


----------



## Ceigor (21. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo Leute.

Ich habe bisher nur an den Umfragen teilgenommen und
sehr interessiert die Postings verfolgt.
Meistens sehr informativ und noch häufiger unterhaltend.
Danke dafür.

Nun kommt die "Pimp my PC" Aktion und gibt mir die Chance meine  Technik auf ein völlig neues Level zu heben.
O.K. ist auch nicht wirklich schwer 
War echt hin und her gerissen, ob ich die Punkte voll ausreize oder nicht.

kurze Rückblende:

Als "damals" 2012 bei mir ein Generationswechsel anstand setzte AMD gerade Bulldozer in den Sand.
AMD hätte auch neues NT und Lüfter bedeutet.
Schwer zu glauben, aber Intel war preiswerter...
Ein Enermax Modu 82+ 420 W und eine Radeon HD 7850 kamen später hinzu. Ebenso ein zweites 2x4 GB SDRAM-Kit.

Seitdem war mein Dilemma:
Intel Prozessor-Up - wo interessant = auch Mainboardwechsel = teuer
GPU-Up - NV= teuer ; AMD - stromhungrig = GPU+neues NT = teuer 

Zu Beginn 2017 konnte ich mIt dem Pure Base 600 und der RX 480 (im Abverkauf) meinen lauten und trotz Größe unkomfortabblen Chieftec Big Tower DA-01SL-D und die 7850 zu ersetzen ohne fasten zu müssen.
Es fielen sogar noch ein be quiet! Pure Power 10 600 Watt CM und ein Alpenföhn Ben Nevis ab.

Stand jetzt:

Hauptrechner: 

Win7-Pro

Prozessor: Intel i5 3550 4x 3.30GHz Ivy Bridge So.1155

CPU-Kühler: Alpenföhn Ben Nevis

Mainboard: MSI B75MA-P45 (MS-7798)

SDRAM: 2x8 GB Kits DDR3-SDRAM G Skill F3   800.0 MHz (DDR3-1600 / PC3-12800)

GPU: MSI RX 480 GAMING X 8G

Festplatten:
Samsung HD204UI  2TB
2x Toshiba HDWD130  3TB
2x Seagate Barracuda ST3000DM001  3TB

LG DVD-Brenner 

5,25''Einschub: Kartenleser 2x USB3.0 usw.

Case: be quiet! pure Base 600 black

be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (1× 120 und 2x 140 mm)

Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10 600 Watt CM

Monitor: Dell U2312HM

------------
Schreibknecht:
XP-Pro
Einziger Kontakt nach "Draussen" über Canon MX925 Scan/Druck/Fax-Kombi.
Dient als Office, Dokumentenarchiv ebook-backup2 und als Pretty Good Solitaire Maschine für meine Frau 


AMD Athlon 64 LE-1640, 2.60GHz, boxed (ADH1640DPBOX) 

ASUS M2A-VM
Onboard ATI Radeon X1250 

2x2 GB DDR2-SDRAM

Seagate ST3500320AS Barracuda 7200.11  500 GB SATA
Seagate ST3120026A Barracuda 7200.7 Plus  120 GB IDE

Seagate ST3200822A Barracuda 7200.7 Plus  200 GB IDE

an noname IDE-Schnittstellenkarte

LG DVD-Brenner IDE

Rasurbo dlp-435

Samsung SyncMaster 943   1280x1024  60Hz

****************************************************
Meine Auswahl:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce GTX 1070 Ti Gaming 8G (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 61 Punkte von 85 (24 Punkte übrig)

*****************************************************
Tja, es sind zwar noch reichlich Punkte über aber ich kann sie nicht  -für mich-  sinnvoll ausgeben.

Begründung:

MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon:
Durch AM4 Ready für Ryzen 2 ; 8x SATA; 4x USB 3.0 intern

Ein TR_Board für mich wäre ein Ferrari in der Großstadt --> nur zum waschen und polieren da...

be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4:
Ryzen OC

be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange:
Viel Platz; vielseitige Montage
Ich finde ihn wunderschön - und kann ihm durchs Fenster beim Wachsen zusehen.

iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 und MSI Geforce GTX 1070 Ti Gaming 8G:
Sind für mich die Eintrittskarte in die WQHD-Welt !

27* 1440p 75Hz und 1070 (leise und sparsam - zu langsam für 144Hz) geben imho ein stimmiges Bild ab 

Die Vega64 scheidet durch die DHE-Kühlung aus - 4,9 sone - au weia

Die 2080er würde ich mir nicht kaufen selbst wenn Geld keine Rolle spielte.
Preisgestaltung auf der einen und -3GB auf der anderen Seite machen diese Karten für mich unannehmbar.

Freesync und Geforce-Karten:
bei den anderen Kombis würden mich die brachliegenden Stärken bzw.die Inkompatibilitäten zu sehr stören.

Zen2 und Navi stehen vor der Tür
In 18-24 Mon. sind die Preise auf Consumer-Niveau
Hatte die letzten 20 Mon. nur durch Case und RX480 (nexusmods)so viel mehr Spaß, das mich dieser Sprung sicherlich ebenso lange grinsen ließe.


Ziel:

Hauptrechner übernimmt rückgebaut mit Enermax und 7850 die Knechtaufgaben
sowie den Direktzuspieler für den 40'' Toshiba RL933 TV und Marantz SR_5002 auf der anderen Seite der Wand,
um  ältere Gamepadspiele, Musik und -videos nutzen zu können. Schwiegersohn digitalisiert gerade mein Vinyl...
Heimat für die Grafik und Foto Datenbank

Die RX480 finanziert einen Teil von Ryzen und DDR4 und SSD welche ich mir zum Geburtstag und 
Weihnachten schenken würde.

Der Große hätte dann mit Adobe-Ptogrammen und Handbrake zu tun 
Raid und VMs sind das nächste womit ich mich näher beschäftigen möchte
Und natürlich zocken in 1440p !

PS:Knechts Asusboard samt Proz kommt im Schaukasten an die Wand.

Sorry für Querformat ....


----------



## MisiuXXL 0001 (21. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo leider Krieger ich kein foto rein, ansonsten super Aktion!!

Mein PC.:

CPU            : AMD FX 4X 4 Ghz BE
GPU            : Gearforcte GTX 480, G
RAM         : G.Skill Ares LP, 2x 4 Gb Mainbord   : ASUS M5A78L—M/usb3                      
Netztei        : No name 750 WATT


AMD-Mainboard: MSI X399 MEG Creation (24 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10 600 Watt CM (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## SR1982 (21. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Moin

Hier ist meine Bewerbung.

Mein System:

Gehäuse: Nzxt h440 mit etwas Licht.
Netzteil: 730watt enermax revolution xt
Gehäuselüfter: 4X Enermax Tb silence \ 3X Noiseblocker Multiframe M12
Kühlung Cpu: Custom Wasserkühlung 
Festplatten: ssd 120gb, HDD 1tb
Cpu: I5 8600k
Mainboard: Asus Rog z370 f
Ram: 8gb Noname Speicher
Gpu: asus Rog Strix 1070
Monitor: Acer RT280k UHD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und hier meine Wunsch Kombination.

AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock Slim (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)


Mein plan wäre Folgender:

Die rtx 2080 TI wäre für meinen Rechner, damit ich die 4k des monitors mal ausnutzen könnte . Sowie das Lüfterset - meine enermax tb silence haben eine leichten Lagerschaden.
Alles andere gefällt mir so oder ist noch relativ aktuell. (Siehe Bilder)

Die restliche Hardware wäre das weihnachtsgeschenk für meine Frau, Sie braucht umbedingt einen eigenen Pc.
Die gtx 1070 würde ich verkaufen , um noch 16gb speicher und ein RiserKabel für die Gpu für meinen pc zu holen.
Ich müsste dann noch eine Cpu (Rysen 5 2600), HDD, Gehäuse und Netzteil sowie Maus\Tastatur bis Weihnachten kaufen.
Das sollte man(n) schaffen.
 Der arbeitsspeicher würde von mein pc (8gb Noname) in Ihren wandern.
Beim Gehäuse schwange ich noch zwischen Casecon oder Casemod (Nzxt h500).
HDD sowie Maus\Tastatur warte ich noch auf gute Angebote  (Outlet bei Alt....te)

Schöne Grüße aus dem Norden...
(Noch nördlicher geht kaum)


----------



## DerB055 (21. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH Team
Hiermit  bewerbe ich mich bei Pimp my PC

Meine Wunschkomponenten sind
Intel-Mainboard: MSI X299 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (17 Punkte) 
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock Slim (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 mm) (3 Punkte)  
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 84 Punkte von 85 (1 Punkte übrig)

Meine PC komponenten

CPU: Core 2 Quad Q9550 @ 3,2Ghz OC
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-P35_DS3
GPU: GT 8800 Xpertvision (Palit) vorübergehen da die  Gainward GTX 560 ti Defekt ist  (Streifen auf dem Bildschirm)
Ram: Kingston  HyperX DDR2 1066 @ 1000 Mhz 
HDD: 1TB WD Caviar Green + 500 GB  Samsung
Netzteil: Pentagram Silent Force 460 Watt
Gehäuse: Silber (No Name) Lüfter
CPU Kühler:  Silverstone Nitrogon mit Enermax UCMA12 Magma Lüfter
Monitor: Benq v2420 FHD 60 Hz

Da ich nicht unbedingt die neuesten Spiele spiele BF5 sondern ältere wie Borderlands 2 ,Skyrim oder die Spiele von der PCGH DVD ausgabe ging es noch ,aber der wechsel der defekten GTX 560 ti auf die GT 8800  grenzt schon an Folter.
Die RTX 2080 Ti währe ja schon toll aber da macht das Netzteil nicht mit bei der RTX 2080  müsste es mit UC und UV stabil laufen . Mit dem neuen Monitor 1440P dürfte dann auch kein großes CPU Limt vorhanden sein. Was soll ich noch schreiben? Ich will endlich mal wieder flüssig zocken können.


----------



## GruselNix (21. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Unseliges Aufeinandertreffen falscher Entscheidungen und unglücklicher Umstände führten mich zu der Überlegung bei diesem überaus großzügig angelegten Gewinnspiel der "PC Games Hardware" teilzunehmen. Der Hoffnung hingebend ob der Möglichkeit mich hier unter den 4 Glücklichen zu wähnen, nicht zu vermessen erscheinen zu wollen und dennoch Gefahr laufend mich dem Eigennutz schuldig zu machen, drücke ich mir und folglich auch für meinen Neffen ganz fest die Daumen.

Zu allem Ungemach verabschiedete sich  Anfang 2017 mein langjähriger PC Gefährte auf Basis eines Core2 Quad 6600. 
Im Rahmen der damaligen Möglichkeiten und Kenntnis der Marktlage und in der Erwartung dass ich die CPU meines neuen auf z270 und Pentium G4560 basierenden Systems künftig gegen eine CPU mit 6 Kernen austauschen könnte, (Zu meinem Leidwesen, im Nachhinein gesehen jedoch zum Glücke aller PC Interessierten kam es etwas anders. Gruß und Glückwunsch bei der Gelegenheit an AMD und deren Auferstehung) entschied ich mich für folgende aktuell von mir genutzte Konfiguration.

Aktuelles System:
GPU:  Sapphire Nitro Radeon R9 380
CPU:  Pentium G4560 (ein wirklich geniales Teil für kleines Geld)
CPU-Kühler: Arctic Freezer Extreme
Mainboard: MSI Z270 Gaming M5 (Gab es letztes Jahr für EUR 210.- im Bundle mit Headset DS502GAMING und „For Honor“)
Netzteil: Enermax Platimax DF 600W
Arbeitsspeicher: Crucial Ballistix Sport LT 2x4GB DDR4-2400 (Schnäppchenschuss für EUR 22.- das Stück im Mediamarkt Online Shop Anfang 2017)
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define r6 (Das runde Holzstück in Bild2 rechts unten zu sehen verhindert Vibrationen deren Quelle noch unbekannt)
Monitor: Eizo Foris 2331 (Betagt aber noch rüstig)
SSD: 1x Samsung 850 EVO 250GB, 2x Transcend TS120GSSD220S
HD:  1x ST2000DX001-1NS164 SSHD 4TB

Wunschkomponenten: 
AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock Slim (2 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)

Von meiner Seite wäre im Glücksfall noch eine ökonomisch gesehen möglichst sinnvolle CPU beizusteuern. Ich würde im Fall der Fälle diesbezüglich gerne auf den Rat der „PC Games Hardware Redaktion“ zurückgreifen. Es sollte eine CPU sein die möglichst gut mit der RTX 2080 harmoniert ohne den Rahmen zu sprengen. So hege ich die Hoffnung eines Tages mit einem solch ausgestatteten System (möglichst in nicht allzu ferner Zukunft) für SQUADRON 42 gerüstet zu sein.

Eventuell würde ich auch erst mal übergangsweise auf eine möglichst günstige spieletaugliche CPU zurückgreifen um die Marktentwicklung abzuwarten bis die Hardware Voraussetzungen für SQUADRON 42 feststehen. Mit AMD läuft man wohl nicht so schnell Gefahr in einer CPU Upgrade Sackgasse zu enden wie mir dies mit dem Intel Z270 ergangen ist.

Aktuell verwende ich das vorgesehene Zeitfenster im Rahmen meiner „Ausübung von Freizeit am PC“ hauptsächlich für Total War Warhammer 2, (bald Warhammer 3) und Rollenspiele.
Die bisherigen im Gewinnfall nicht mehr benötigten Komponenten stünden als Basis für einen Starter PC zur Verfügung den ich gerne für meinen Neffen zu Weihnachten zusammenstellen würde.

Vielen Dank für diese Verlosung.


----------



## maltegehra112 (21. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Moin 
Ich wollte mich hiermit Bewerben da ich mein Liebling spiel gta 5 nicht spielen kann den pc habe ich jetzt ca 4 jahre aber die Leistung reicht einfach nicht mehr aus da die Grafikkarte schon ein lüfter lager schaden hat kommt mir das ganz gelegen 


Verbaute Hardware:
Amd Phenome II x6 1055T
8GB G-Skill Ram 1330 DDR3
GA-870a-usb3 Mainboard
Nvidia GTX 460 1GB
560w Cougar Netzteil
1Tb Seagate 
250gb noname 

Wunsch:
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk (5 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 83 Punkte von 85 (2 Punkte übrig)


----------



## m3rlin7 (21. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

mein aktuelles System stamm von Ende 2014 und bisher auch eher wenig genutzt (Frau, Kind, Haus). Aktuell habe ich wieder mehr Zeit und würde mich über das ein oder andere Upgrade sehr freuen. Nach langem hin und her, habe ich nun den besten Upgrade-Path gefunden. Eine bessere Grafikkarte muss her und da die nicht ins Gehäuse passt auch ein neuer Tower. Für 2019 ist dann ein CPU Upgrade geplant. Mainboard und CPU-Kühler benötige ich daher nicht unbedingt.

Hier meine Upgrade-Konfiguration

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 84 Punkte von 85 (1 Punkte übrig)



Mein aktuelles System:
- i7 4790K mit Dark Rock 3
- Gigabyte GA-Z97MX-Gaming 5
- 16GB RAM
- Samsung 840 EVO 250GB
- 1TB HDD
- Samsung 970 EVO 250GB M.2
- BitFenix Phenom Micro-ATX
- ASUS STRIX GTX970
- 2x Alpenföhn 120mm Wing Boost 2 Plus
- be quiet! Power Zone Netzteil, 80Plus Bronze - 750 Watt
- LG Flatron W2261VP, 21,5"





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KevinG (21. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

hiermit bewerbe ich mich bei Pimp my PC. 

Mein aktueller PC ist über 4 Jahre alt, ich habe ihn damals zu meinem 15ten Geburtstag bekommen und habe lange gespart für diesen PC. Es hängen viele Erinnerungen an diesen PC mit Freunden auf der LAN Party sowie Online in vielen Spielen aber nun ist er zu alt und es ist Zeit für ein Update. 

Meine Komponenten 

CPU : I7 4790
Mainboard : ASRock Z97 Pro3
Grafikkarte : Gigabyte GeForce GTX 970
RAM : Geil USA 8 GB DDR3 Drago 1600mhz
SSD : Samsung 840 EVO 120 GB
HDD : 1 TB Toshiba DT01ACA100
Netzteil : Sharkoon 600Watt WPM600 v2
Laufwerk : LG Electronics GH24NSC0
Gehäuse : AeroCool Strike-X Xtreme weiß 

Meine Wunschkomponenten würde dank euch so aussehen :

Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)

Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt 
(8 Punkte)

Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)

Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1
(13 Punkte)

Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC
(40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 79 Punkte von 85 (6 Punkte übrig)

Viel Glück an euch alle und wenn ich nicht Gewinne Herzlichen Glückwunsch an die, die gewonnen haben.


----------



## JonnyWho (21. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Junge Junge wirds hier viele Forenleichen geben wenn das Gewinnspiel vorbei ist. Fast 60% neu erstellte Account aus geilheit was zu gewinnen die danach keine Sekunde mehr aktiv sein werden.


----------



## wolfgnag (21. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Redaktion,

mein aktuelles System wurde im Herbst 2015 gekauft und besteht aus folgenden Komponenten:

CPU: Intel i5 6600K
Kühler: Brocken 2
Mainboard: Asus Z170 Gaming Pro
Arbeitspeicher: 2x 8 GB DDR4 3000
GPU:  AMD Sapphire Nitro R9 380
Netzteil: be quiet SP10 400W
Gehäuse: Define R4
Festplatten: 230GiB und 700GiB SATA-SSDs
Tastatur und Maus: CM Storm
2016 und 2017 kam dazu:
Monitor: 24" 1920x1080 AOC G2460PF 144Hertz Free Sync
Kopfhörer: beyerdynamic DT 990 PRO
(Eigene Aufrüstung in 2019 geplant: Grafikkarte und Soundkarte)

Mein Aufrüstungswunsch im Gewinnspiel:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10 600 Watt CM (5 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 601 Window Silver (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX Vega 64 Air Boost 8G OC (27 Punkte)

Gesamt: 69 Punkte von 85 (16 Punkte übrig)


Dazu kaufe ich eine Ryzen 2600 oder 2700. Die Hauptkomponenten werden undervoltet.
Aktuelle Spiele: Subnautica, Anno 2205, Sniper Elite 4, Dirt Rally, wunsch ist gerüstet zu sein für Far Cry 5, Anno 1800, in 2019 Metro Exodus...

Viel Spaß wünsche ich beim Auswählen und Anschreiben der Gewinner,
Wolfgang


----------



## DJ_Michii (21. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



JonnyWho schrieb:


> Junge Junge wirds hier viele Forenleichen geben wenn das Gewinnspiel vorbei ist. Fast 60% neu erstellte Account aus geilheit was zu gewinnen die danach keine Sekunde mehr aktiv sein werden.



Ist doch immer so wenn es was umsonst gibt.


----------



## Lt-Rik (21. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Mein aktueller PC leistet mir seit 2013 gute Dienste, allerdings kommt er seit einiger Zeit bei vielen neueren Spielen schnell an seine Grenzen. 

Mein aktuelles System:

Corsair Vengeance CL10 PC3-12800 Arbeitsspeicher 16GB
Asus M5A99FX Pro R2.0 Mainboard
AMD FX 6300 Hexa-Core Prozessor
Asus Radeon R9 270X Grafikkarte
Aerocool X-Warrior PC-Gehäuse


Meine ausgewählten Komponenten

Intel-Mainboard: MSI X299 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (17 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10 600 Watt CM (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Ergänzen würde ich das ganze dann noch mit einem aktuellen i5 oder i7.


----------



## J4ckH19h (21. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH Redaktion,

gerne möchte ich an dem diesjährigen "Pimp my PC 2018" Gewinnspiel teilnehmen und mich hiermit bewerben.

An meinem Schreibtisch wird gezockt und gearbeitet. Die Grafikkarte in meinem Spielerechner wird in der nächsten Zeit ihre Leistungsgrenzen am WQHD Monitor erreichen. 
Eine modernere Plattform wird dem Spielspaß in der Zukunft ebenfalls zugute kommen.
Grafikeinheit und Plattform auf den neuesten Stand zu bringen ist für mich "mal eben" nicht möglich.

Desweiteren macht mein X-Jahre alte FHD Samsung Monitor, welcher am Arbeitslaptop hängt mitlerweile auch komische Anstalten was das Bild angeht und müsste zum Wohle der Augen auch in naher Zukunft ausgetauscht werden.

So gesehen rüstet Ihr sogar zwei Systeme auf! 

So sieht also meine Wunschkonfiguration aus:


Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte) - 8700k + 32GB RAM DDR4 auf meine Kosten!
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ganz ehrlich möchte ich euch auch noch mitteilen, dass falls ich ausgewählt werden sollte, für das Lüfter-Set und den CPU-Kühler nicht wirklich eine Verwendung habe.

Dazu würde ich dann gerne meine funktionsfähigen Altteile (MB natürlich mit CPU und RAM/Graka auf Wunsch mit Stock Kühler oder dem abgebildeten) neben den bereits oben erwähnten Komponenten an einen von euch ausgewählten Mitbewerber mit Bedarf spenden. 
(Den Samsung Monitor möchte ich niemandem antuen, geht aber auf Wunsch auch weg)

Mein aktuelles System:

- i7 4790K mit be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3
- MSI G45 Gaming - Z87
- 32GB DDR 3 RAM -Corsair LP 1600 
- Samsung 840 EVO 500GB/Samsung 840 500GB
- 2TB HDD WD Green
- be quiet! Silent Base 800 black
- MSI 980ti Gaming 6G mit arctic accelero Xtreme III
- 3x 120 mm SW2 / 3x 140mm SW2 / 1x 120 mm SW 3
- be quiet! straight power 10 CM Netzteil 700 Watt
- Acer 27" WQHD XF270HUA zum zocken / Samsung SyncMaster P2450 zum arbeiten


----------



## matrixan (21. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallöle liebe PCGH Redaktion,

mein Rechner ist bereits ein wenig in die Tage gekommen. Hab damals den Umschwung von PciE 2.0 auf 3.0 genutzt, der durch die ersten MBs mitte 2012 kam. 
Kaum zu Glauben das, dass schon so weit zurückliegt.

Hier meine aktuellen Komponenten:

I5 3570K OC @ 4,2 Ghz über Mugen scythe Lüfter
Gigabyte Z77x-UD3H
8GB Corsair vengeance
MSI Gaming-4G 970GTX 
Netzteil Corsair CX 650W

Meine Wunschkomponenten ; )

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
"Welches ich dann mit dem ryzen 2700x bestücken würde, da ich mal wieder AMD unter die Arme greifen möchte. Ich meine die  K6 und AthlonXP Zeiten waren schon glorios : D"

Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10 600 Watt CM (5 Punkte)

Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)

Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Bei der Power mach alles unter WQHD keinen Sinn, wobei ich guter Dinge bin das Raytrace soweit optimiert wird das auch noch akzeptable fps in WQHD drin sind.
Zumal mein jetziger alter *Hust* AsusVG27h, nicht mal ein DP-Port hat.(Trotzdem toller Monitor)

Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)
Möchte später mal in Richtung VR gehen, wollte aber auch noch warten bis bessere Peripherie am Start ist. Da macht sich der VR-Link Anschluss sowie die Masse an DP-Ports schon gut, um das alles mal vorzubereiten : ).

Gesamt: 84 Punkte von 85 (1 Punkt(e) übrig)


Finde die Aktion Klasse, selbst wenn man nicht ausgewählt werden sollte. So konnte man sich mal wieder, mit der ein oder anderen Konstellation verschiedenster Komponenten auseinandersetzen.

Vielen Dank fürs bis hierher lesen : )

Grüße Marco


----------



## randomname:E (21. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Ja moin,

lange ist der Kauf meiner PC Komponenten nun her, um genau zu sagen 6,5 Jahre. Wollte eigentlich schon vor ca. einem Jahr mal paar neue Teile kaufen, aber Miningboom und tralala haben das Ganze dann verhindert. Spiele wie Dota, CS oder WoW laufen noch ganz ok, allerdings ist das Spielen aktueller AAA-Titel nicht mehr angenehm möglich (das Letzte was gut lief war Witcher 3 ). Momentan besteht die schon bald antike Hardware aus:

CPU: Intel i5-3570k
Graka: MSI N670GTX Power Edition
Ram: 8GB Corsair 1666 MHz 
Mainboard: Asus P8Z77-V
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power CM 580 W
SSD: Crucial M4 128 GB 
HDD: WD Caviar Blue 1 TB
Kühler: Thermalright HR-02 Macho
Monitor: BenQ XL2411T
Das Ganze sitzt in einem Fractal Design Arc, durch welches ein Paar be quiet Silentwings 2 und die vorinstallierten Lüfter etwas Luft wedeln. Achtung: Custom HDD-Entkopplung (vorhandene hat irwie Schwingungen auf Gehäuse übertragen, welches sehr störend war) 

Neu würde ich dann den Fokus klar auf die Grafikkarte legen um wieder einmal ein paar Jahre Ruhe zu haben. Der Monitor ist natürlich auch perfekt mit 144 Hz, da mein jetziger nur DVI und HDMI Anschluss besitzt und daher die Optionen einer neuen Grafikkarte stark einschränkt (nur über DVI 144 Hz):

AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)

 Dazu würden dann (falls Gewinn) ein Ryzen 2700, 16-32GB DDR4 mit 3200+ Mhz, 500 GB SSD und ein weiteres Datengrab in Form einer 2 TB HDD kommen. Ein neues Netzteil von be quiet mit Kabelmanagement würde auf Grund des Alters des Alten wohl auch noch drin sein. Falls erfolglos wird wohl eine Konfiguration mit vermutl. Ryzen 2600, Vega 56 und Ähnlichem in näherer Zukunft mal kommen.

Na dann viel Erfolg allen Teilnehmenden.


----------



## HeinzHugobert (21. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo,

Meine Daten,

AMD FX-6300
GTX 960 4gb von Palit
MSI 970 gaming
8gb ram ddr3 2133mhz von GSkill
500w Xilence Netzteil 80+
Aerocool v3x advance devil red Gehäuse
Alpenföhn Sella
Acer S242HL (1080p, 60hz, 24")

Was ich gerne hätte:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10 600 Watt CM (5 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 75 Punkte von 85 (10 Punkte übrig)

Ich würde mich sehr über ein paar neue Komponenten freuen, weil die neuen Spiele nur noch auf sehr niedrigen Einstellungen flüssig laufen.
Wenn ich gewinne kaufe ich mir als Prozessor einen Ryzen 2600x und 16gb ddr4 Speicher. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
HeinzHugobert


----------



## Strangul (21. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Servus Zusammen,
Ich hoffe die Frist ist noch nicht um, ansonsten hab zumindest doch mal einen Forenbeitrag geschrieben.

Mein Alter Rechner ist nun mit knapp 8 Jahren doch schon bald reif für die Rente.
Der langersehnte Preissturz nach dem BCHype um die Komponenten trat zumindest nicht für mein Budget ein und so versuche ich immernoch Titel wie KCD mit 30Fps zu spielen.

Hier mein System:
CPU: AMD FX-8350
RAM: Avexir oder so 8GB 1600er
HDD: 8Jahre alte Barracuda
SSD: 64GB Adata
Graka: HD7970Ghz
PSU: irgendein bequiet
Monitor: ein Uralter Samsung der Dicker ist als meine Oberarme.

Meine Ausgewählte Konfiguration zum Aufrüsten wäre:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 84 Punkte von 85 (1 Punkte übrig)

Dazu würde dann noch ein Ryzen7 2700X sowie eine neue SSD und 16GB RAM von G.Skill kommen und ich wär zufrieden für die nächsten 8 Jahre


----------



## cornholio771 (21. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Auch bewerbe mich mit meinem PC. Da ich mittlerweile ausschließlich VR Spiele, benötige ich dafür ordentlich 3D Power. Meine aktuelle 1080 ist damit schon ziemlich am kämpfen (mit Supersampling). Daher wäre eine neue 2080Ti ein schönes Upgrade. Mein Netzteil wäre da dann mit 450W auch überfordert, daher auch hier mit 600W ein Upgrade.

Zusätzlich zu dem Gewinnspiel werde ich dem PC noch ein neues Gehäuse (BeQuiet DarkBase 700) und eine NZXT X71 Wasserkühlung spendieren. Mein 14 Jahre altes CoolerMaster Cosmos S geht in Rente.

Aktuelle Hardware:

Cooler Master Cosmos S
AMD Ryzen 1600X
NOCTUA NH-U14S
ASRock X370 Killer SLI
G.Skill DIMM 16GB DDR4-3200
ZOTAC GeForce GTX 1080 AMP! Edition
1x Samsung 960 EVO 250 GB SSD
2x Samsung 850 EVO 500 GB SSD
1x Samsung 830 128 GB SSD
1x Seagate Desktop ST3000DM001 3 TB
ASUS STRIX Soar Soundkarte
4x Enermax T.B. Silence VR 120mm Lüfter
Philips BDM4065UC/00 100,5 cm (39,56 Zoll) Monitor

Wunsch:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk (5 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10 600 Watt CM (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 84 Punkte von 85 (1 Punkte übrig)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße,
Martin


----------



## JonnyWho (21. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



DJ_Michii schrieb:


> Ist doch immer so wenn es was umsonst gibt.



ja, und wieviele davon wohl mehrfachaccounts sind ?


----------



## PPTide (21. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH Team, 

ich wurde gerne an dem Gewinnspiel teilnehmen (und natürlich gewinnen).
Mit der Geforce RTX 2080 könnte ich dann Minecraft auch mit sehr hohen Shadern und Texturpaketen spielen und könnte auch in Zukunft z.B. VR Spiele richtig gut zocken.

Meine Auswahl ist:
Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 83 Punkte von 85 (2 Punkte übrig)

In meinem aktuellen PC sind folgende Komponenten verbaut:
Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z270 Gaming Pro Carbon
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10 500 Watt
Gehäuse: Sharkoon TG 5
Monitore: Samsung curved 24 Zoll Monitor, alter 3:4 Monitor
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce GTX 1060
CPU-Kühlung: Turm-Kühler
CPU: Intel Core i7 7700
RAM: 8 GB DDR4 RAM
SSD: 128 GB (SanDisk SD8SB8U)
HDD: 1 TB (WDC WD10EZEX-60WN4AO)

Geplante Aufrüstung:
RAM: weitere 8 GB DDR4 RAM

LG PPTide


----------



## onkel-bill (21. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH - Team, 

lange haben wir überlegt, ob wir dieses Jahr wieder an dieser Klasse Aktion teilnehmen. 
Da wir aber nichts zu verlieren haben, und eigendlich nur gewinnen können, nun noch am letzten Tag eine Bewerbung für "Pimp my PC".

Gegenstand der Aufrüstaktion ist, wie auch im letzten Jahr, der PC der Frau dieses Haushalts.
An diesem hat sich nichts geändert, die selbe Konfiguration wie im letzten Jahr:

Gehäuse: Thermaltake Xaser VI MX
Board: ASUS Rampage II Extreme
CPU: Xeon W3565 @ 4.0 GHz
Kühler: Thermalright Ultra-120 eXtreme
RAM: 3x 2GB GSkill Trident F3-1600
Grfx: Powercolor HD5870 (Hersteller-Design)
Monitor: Samsung S24E390HL (24" 1920x1080 60Hz)
NT: OCZ 500W
Sound: Supreme-XFi vom Mainboard
Laufwerke: 128GB SSD SATAII; 500GB HDD SATA II, Asus DVD Laufwerk
2x 120er Lüfter

Wie jeder technikaffine PC-Schrauber erkennt: der PC ist inzwischen deutlich in die Jahre gekommen.
Unser Aufrüstpfad für ein Update sieht wie folgt aus:

*Intel-Mainboard:* MSI X299 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (17 Punkte)
*Netzteil: *be quiet! Pure Power 10 600 Watt  CM (5 Punkte)
*Gehäuse:* be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
*Monitor:* iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
*Nvidia-Grafikkarte:* MSI Geforce GTX 1070 Ti Gaming 8G  (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 70 Punkte von 85 (15 Punkte übrig)

Um der Wahrheit die Ehre zu geben:
Verständlicher Weise werden viele Bewerber versuchen, dass Maximum im Aufrüstpfad zu erreichen.
Wir haben uns bewusst dagegen entschieden, auch um so unsere eigenen Chancen zu erhöhen, als ein glücklicher Gewinner hervor zu gehen.
Fehlt nur noch ein Prozessor: es wird wohl noch einmal ein Sechskerner werden, endgültig entschieden wird dies jedoch erst, sollten wir gewinnen. 

Damit wäre der PC das komplette (dunkle) Gegenstück zum PC des Hausherren! Anno 1800 kann kommen.

Abschliessend ein "dickes" *DANKE *an das PCGH-Team. Wieder eine tolle Aktion, tolle Hardware, und bestimmt eine Menge Arbeit bei der Sichtung der Bewerbungen.
Allen anderen hier wünschen wir viel Glück!

Der Leu-Clan


----------



## Flip371 (21. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

gern möchte auch ich mich für Pimp my PC 2018 bewerben - das Ganze ohne ausschweifende oder mitleiderregende Geschichte. 

Aktuelle habe ich folgendes System:

Intel Core i5 6600K mit Phobya UC-2 Wasserblock
MB Asus Z170 Pro Gaming Intel Z170 
16GB HyperX FURY schwarz DDR4-2666 DIMM CL15-17-17 Dual Kit
PowerColor Radeon RX Vega 56 mit EK Water Blocks EK-FC Radeon Vega - Acetal
Fractal D. Define S 
1 x 280 und 1x 360 Radiator
Lüfter: 3x Alpenföhn Wing Boost Plus PWM 140mm, 3x Phobya G-Silent 12 1500 120mm, 2x Fractal Design Dynamic GP 140mm
Cooler Master V-Series V550 550W ATX
2x SSD 120 GB Crucial M500,  960GB Toshiba Trion 150
1x HDD Samsung 1,5 TB
Display HP Omen 32

Folgende Komponenten habe ich ausgewählt:
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte) -> würde ich verschenken
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte) -> würde ich verschenken
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)

Hinzukaufen würde ich einen entsprechenden Prozessor (Ryzen 7 2700 bzw. 2700X), Wasserblöcke für die CPU und die Grafikkarte und 3 weitere be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM.

Viele Grüße,


----------



## Madzialena8 (21. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH - Team,

mein aktuell benutze ich einen Laptop den ich für mein Studium gekauft habe. Mein PC ist leider nicht mehr wirklich Spieletauglich. Ich würde ihn gerne mit eurer Hilfe rundum erneuern um ihn wieder Spieletauglich für die nächsten Jahre zu bekommen.

Mein Wunsch:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10 600 Watt CM (5 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 84 Punkte von 85 (1 Punkte übrig)

Arbeitsspeicher, CPU - Kühler und einen Ryzen 2700X würde ich mir noch dazu kaufen.

Aktueller PC:

GPU: GT 545
CPU: i5 2500
Arbeitsspeicher: 8 GB DDR 3
Netzteil: 350 Watt 
Festplatte: 250 GB SSD und 2 TB HDD

Viel Glück allen Teilnehmern


----------



## masusamax (21. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH

Mein Wunsch:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein aktueller PC:

CPU: i7 7700K
Mainboard: MSI Z 270 Gaming M5
RAM: 16 GB Gskill Trident Z 3200
CPU - Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock 3
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10 500W -> müsste ein stärkeres kaufen mit mehr GPU anschlüssen
Festplatten: 256 GB SSD und 1 TB HDD
Gehäuse: Fractal Design R5
Monitor: AOC AG271UG


----------



## XmuhX (21. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

*Wunschkombi:
*
Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 83 Punkte von 85 (2 Punkte übrig)

 -------------------------

 Ein neues Jahr, eine neue Teilnahme an Pimp my PC.

 Nach den Jahren frage ich mich, ob ich genauso wie andere einfach einen Fakeaccount mit einem alten Gammel-PC aus der hintersten Kellerecke machen sollte! Aber man will ja fair bleiben! 

 Dieses Jahr habe ich mir endlich mal was neues gegönnt. Das alte Gehäuse konnte ich nicht mehr sehen. Die alte Hardware musste daran glauben, und somit gab es wieder was für sich selbst zum basteln! Zudem war ein neuer, etwas größerer Monitor Objekt der Begierde. Mann sieht ja auch immer schlechter im Alter! 

 Aufgrund eines engen Budgets war Preisleistung angesagt, und zwar chic und leise!
 Somit entschied ich mich für folgende Hardware mit ausreichender Leistung, ohne viel Schnick und Schnack...

*Gehäuse: *          be quiet! PURE BASE 600
*Mainboard:* ASRock Z370 Extreme4 (90-MXB5U0-A0UAYZ)
*CPU:* Intel Core i5-8600K, 6x 3.60GHz
*CPU-Kühler:* be quiet! PURE ROCK
*Ram:* 16GB G.Skill RipJaws V DDR4-3200 DIMM CL16 Dual Kit, CL16-18-18
*Netzteil:* be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 500W ATX 2.4 (E10-CM-500W/BN234)
*Graka:*                GeForce® GTX 1060 G1 Gaming 6GB
*SSD:*                     Samsung SSD 850 EVO 250GB, Samsung SSD 840 EVO 500GB
*Monitor: *           Iiyama G-MASTER Black Hawk G2730HSU-B1

 Noch bevor die Hardwarepreise der CPUs vor kurzem ordentlich angezogen haben, konnte ich mit viel Geduld bei meiner mehrwöchigen Schnäppchenjagd um die 165€ gegenüber den aktuellen Marktpreisen einsparen (vorhandene Graka und SSDs nicht mitgerechnet).  
 Dieser Selbstbau-PC ist sogar so überraschend leise geworden, dass ich dachte der PC sei abgekackt, nachdem er eine Zeit lang alleine gelassen wurde. Dabei war lediglich der Monitor in den Standby-Modus gegangen! 

 Ich liebäugle schon länger mit dem iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 welchen ich mir beinahe auch gegönnt hätte, noch bevor mich das Bastelfieber packte. Aber diesen hätte ich eh nicht mit der aktuell verbauten GTX1060 komplett nutzen können. Zwischenzeitlich habe ich mir einen _MSI OPTIX MAG27C_-305M  mit 144hz angeschafft, welcher mir aber in keinster Weise zusagte und dann zurück ging. Ich musste leider feststellen, dass ich auf diese gebogenen Displays absolut nicht klar komme! Die Paneltechnologie fand ich zudem auch recht bescheiden, denn mit erstaunen festgestellt, lieferte mein alter 24“ Syncmaster von Samsung ein schärferes und besseres Bild, was besonders beim Downsampling auffiel!

 Somit entschied ich mich für die Zwischenlösung des Iiyama G-MASTER Black Hawk G2730HSU-B1. Aufgrund der knappen Zeit die man neben den Kids hat, nutze ich die PC-Hobbyzeit hauptsächlich um mehr aus den Spielen zu holen, um sie in höchster grafischer Qualität genießen zu können. Dazu gehört zum Beispiel das herumfummeln am Dateisystem der Games für bessere Texturen und Effekte, Konfigurationstuning an Soft- und Hardware, und dem abschliessenden einfachen Downsampling bis noch ein gutes Spieletempo herrscht.

 Dabei nervt mich im Moment der Flaschenhals durch die aktuelle Graka, was eher eine Budgetsache ist! Zumal das Gehäuse ziemlich warm wird unter Last, und noch ein paar Plätze für gute Lüfterchens frei sind, die ich gerne verbauen würde. Meine alten Silentwings gingen mit dem alten Gehäuse und der Hardware weg. Diese würde ich auf jedenfall wieder nehmen! 
 Ein leistungsstärkeres Netzteil wäre bei der ausgewählten Wunschkombination Pflicht, auch da kommt mir nichts anderes mehr ins Haus, als die be quiet! Straight Power Serie!
Ich bleibe bei dem Z370 Chipsatz und das MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC war mit in der engeren Auswahl meiner neuen Hardware. Das Budget und die gute Bewertung von PCGH ist daran entschuld, dass die Wahl auf das ASROCK Z370 Extreme4 fiel! 
 …

 2018 kommt mir Pimp my PC gerade recht, was ich beinahe verpennt hätte im Alltag! 

 Falls ich die gewünschte Hardware gewinnen sollte und selbst verbauen darf, wäre das genau die fehlende Würze für meinen heiligen Gaming-PC und schließlich der letzte Schliff, um die für mich mittlerweile kostbare Gamingzeit noch die nächsten Jahre ordentlich genießen zu können.

 Über meine „alte“ Graka würde sich ein Kumpel freuen, der noch mit einer OnBoard-Grafikkarte herumdümpelt, und diese dann geschenkt bekommt.


 Viel Glück allen seriösen Teilnehmerinnen und Teilnehmern!
 --------------------------------------
 Anbei noch ein paar Bilder meiner aktuellen Hardware...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## beren2707 (21. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Lange habe ich überlegt, ob ich den Hut in den Ring werfen soll. Ich komme meinem Drang letztlich nach reiflicher Überlegung nach.

*Mein aktuell genutztes System:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



CPU: Core i7 4770K (geköpft und mit LM neu verklebt).
CPU-Kühler: Noctua NH-D15
Mainboard: Gigabyte Z87X-D3H
Grafikkarte: Asus Expedition 1050 TI OC
RAM: Mushkin Blackline 32GB DDR3-2400
SSD: Samsung SSD 830 256GB & Crucial BX100 1TB
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10 500W
Gehäuse: Gelid DarkForce

*Peripherie:
*
Monitor: BenQ XL2735
Audio: ELAC AM 150 / Philips Fidelio X2 @ SMSL M3
Mikrofon: Marantz Pod Pack 1 @ Rode PSA-1
Tastatur: CMStorm QuickFire Ultimate MX Brown
Maus: Logitech G403 Wireless

Mein System besteht vom Grundgerüst her seit ca. fünf Jahren fast unverändert. Zwar wurde an einigen Stellschrauben gedreht, beispielsweise die CPU geköpft, aber insgesamt hat sich wenig getan. Meine ehemaligen Absichten, von Zeit zu Zeit auf twitch zu streamen, habe ich mangels CPU- und GPU-Leistung längst begraben, obwohl die sonstige Ausstattung und auch die Internet-Leitung allemal ausreichen würden. 
Die ursprünglich als kurzfristige Übergangskarte gedachte 1050 Ti pfeift in WQHD aus dem letzten Loch, weswegen neuere Spiele leider nicht mehr auf meinem Rechner landen, weil die Reduktion von Details und Auflösung bisweilen nicht zu ertragen ist. Man hat immer die Hoffnung, dass es ja demnächst wieder eine Generation an Grafikkarten oder CPUs geben wird, bei der es sich ganz bestimmt lohnen wird aufzurüsten, sodass man die Spiele endlich in angemessener Qualität genießen kann. Darauf warte ich jetzt schon viel zu lange. 

Daher habe ich mich dazu entschlossen, mich hiermit zu bewerben und mein System größtenteils zu erneuern, damit meine Gaming-Leidenschaft wieder aufflammen und um neue Aspekte erweitert werden möge. Da ich auch gerne Bild- und Videobearbeitung betreibe, ergibt für mich persönlich ein Upgrade auf TR4  sehr viel Sinn. Schon zu Release liebäugelte ich mit einem Plattformwechsel auf TR4. Die Kosten für Board, RAM und einen neuen Kühler (da mein NH-D15 ja leider nicht unterstützt wird) haben mich aber bislang davon abgehalten. Daher würde ich mich für das MSI X399 MEG Creation entscheiden und dort (vorerst) einen 1920X einbauen. Sollte tatsächlich einmal ein "Threadripper 3" in 7nm für X399 erscheinen, hätte man in nicht allzu ferner Zukunft die Chance auf deutlich mehr Kerne aufzurüsten, sobald Programme und Spiele daraus auch wirklich einen Nutzen ziehen, der im Verhältnis zum Aufpreis steht. Außerdem habe ich aus den Erfahrungen mit meiner veralteten Plattform gelernt - genug Lanes für M.2-PCIe-SSDs und moderne Anschlüsse im I/O- und Frontbereich sollte man nicht unterschätzen, weswegen ich TR4 AM4 grundsätzlich vorziehen würde. 

Daher würde ich das gesamte System auch in ein von mir zu erwerbendes CM Cosmos C700P stecken, damit das System optisch mehr zur Geltung kommen kann und die vorhandenen Anschlüsse auch genutzt werden können. Auch beim RAM würde ich deswegen auf ein 32GB Quad-Channel Kit mit RGB-Beleuchtung setzen, um die einheitliche Optik zu gewährleisten. Daher fällt meine Wahl auch auf die 3x 140mm Silent Wings 3; diese würde ich in der Front verbauen und die vorhandenen Frontlüfter des Gehäuses in den Deckel montieren, da diese dort ihre RBG-Beleuchtung besser zur Schau stellen können als hinter der Frontblende. Bei der CPU-Kühlung würde ich den neuen Dark Rock Pro 4 TR4 verwenden, der mit dem 1920X auch mit OC fertig werden wird.

Bei der Grafikkarte würde ich mich für die RX Vega 64 Air Boost entscheiden. Ich halte wenig davon, so kurz vor dem Wechsel auf 7nm Unmengen an Budget in die Grafikkarte zu investieren; ganz besonders gilt dies, wenn wie im Fall der RTX 2080 zwar die Leistung für höhere Auflösungen und Details vorhanden wäre, die 8 GiB Videospeicher jedoch bereits jetzt in solchen Szenarien zur Bremse werden. Daher hätte ich viel mehr Gefallen daran, eine RX Vega 64 mit geschickten Anpassungen bei Spannungen und Taktraten zu zähmen. Zusätzlich ergibt diese Karte am meisten Sinn, da ich beim Monitor den GB2760QSU-B1 wählen würde, damit dieser nicht nur auf WQHD@144Hz beschränkt ist, sondern auch mit FreeSync genutzt werden kann. Mein bisheriger Monitor, den ich hauptsächlich mit Fokus auf kompetitive Spiele wie CS:GO angeschafft hatte, würde dann insbesondere im Streaming ein vortreffliches Paar mit dem iiyama abgeben.

Damit das Netzteil die Leistungsaufnahme auch problemlos schultern kann, da diese ja einmal mit einem Threadripper 3 und einer zukünftigen Grafikarte auch noch steigen könnte, würde ich auf das vollmodulare Straight Power 11 850W setzen.
Aus meinem aktuellen System würde ich die 1TB SSD weiternutzen, ebenso das Blu-Ray Laufwerk; aus meinem defekten Laptop würde ich eine vorhandene Crucial MX300 als System-SSD einsetzen. Die bestehende Peripherie würde ich ohne weitere Ergänzungen weiterhin verwenden; im Lauf des Novembers/Dezembers wird meine Tastatur sowieso durch eine Wooting Two (analog-mechanische Tasten mit RGB-Beleuchtung) ersetzt, sobald die Lieferungen an die Backer bei Kickstarter erfolgen.
*
Somit abschließend die ausgewählten Komponenten im Rahmen der Aufrüstaktion:*

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X399 MEG Creation (24 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX Vega 64 Air Boost 8G OC (27 Punkte)

Gesamt: 84 Punkte von 85 (1 Punkte übrig)
*
Von mir zusätzlich zu erwerbende Hardware (evtl. kommt noch eine M.2 970 Evo oder ein vergleichbares Modell dazu):*

AMD-CPU: AMD Ryzen Threadripper 1920X
RAM: Corsair Vengeance RGB PRO 32GB DDR4-3200 Quad-Kit
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 TR4
Gehäuse: Cooler Master Cosmos C700P

Ich würde mich außerordentlich freuen, wenn ich die Chance bekäme diese Pläne umzusetzen, um mein mittlerweile angestaubtes System in die Gegenwart (und Zukunft?) zu hieven.

MfG
beren2707


----------



## Sarius66 (21. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebes PCGH-Team,

Dies ist mein aktueller PC:

i3-4130
Asus Radeon r7 270
8gb ddr3 Speicher 1333mhz 
Terra Gehäuse
Intel Standard cpu Kühler
Asus b85m-G mainboard
Philips 190WV7C (19“, 1440x900)

Das habe ich ausgewählt:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 76 Punkte von 85 (9 Punkte übrig)

Ich hoffe meine Mühle bekommt ein Upgrade von euch, falls ja dann muss natürlich ein ryzen Prozessor her und neuer ram und auch ein Netzteil, aber dafür lohnt es sich

LG Sarius66


----------



## Petronus (21. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebes PCGH - Team,

auch ich möchte mich im Zuge der PIMP my PC 2018 - Aktion bei euch bewerben. 

Mein treuer Rechner ist mittlerweile in (fast) dieser Konfiguration 5,5 Jahre alt. Gleich zu Beginn im Sommer 2013 habe ich gewartet, bis der Alpenföhn Brocken 2 verfügbar war, habe diesen mit ein paar Silent Wings bestellt und eingebaut, um meinen PC zumindest im Idle schön leise zu machen (MSI Afterburner für die Grafikkarte sei Dank). Im Frühjahr 2018 habe ich meine Radeon HD 7950  gegen eine R9 280X  ausgetauscht und Ende letzten Jahres habe ich mir noch einmal 8 GB Arbeitsspeicher gegönnt.  Da die Grafikkarte eine ziemlich Ähnliche ist, hielten sich natürlich die Performance-Verbesserungen in Grenzen. Leise ist seit dem auch hinfällig, da das Kühlsystem der Grafikkarte nicht sonderlich gut ist. 

Mit der neuen Grafikkarten - Generation und bald auch den neuen CPU - Generationen möchte ich mein System sowieso im Laufe des nächstes Jahres Schritt für Schritt aufrüsten. Dazu wollte ich vor allem die Grafikkarte ersetzen, da sie in meinem System nicht nur mit Abstand die lauteste Komponente ist, sondern auch so langsam bei Titeln, die ich gern flüssig genießen würde (wie Elex, Rise of the Tomb Raider), schlapp macht. Natürlich wäre mit einer RTX 2080 auch die CPU mehr als ausgelastet, weswegen der Austausch dieser der nächste Schritt wäre. Mit dem von mir gewählten Aufrüstpfad wäre schon einmal ein schickes Grundbauteil für die CPU Aufrüstung gegeben. 

Nun aber erst einmal zu meinem Aufrüstpfad:

Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 83 Punkte von 85 (2 Punkte übrig)

Mein aktuelles System besteht aus:
Intel-Mainboard: ASUS P8 - Z77-V LX2
Intel-Prozessor: Core I5 - 3570k
CPU-Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2
Grafikkarte: R9 280X von Powercolor
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 580 Watt
RAM: 8GB Corsair Vengeance und 8GB G.Skill DDR3 1600 RAM im Dual Channel Modus
Festplatten: Kombination aus Samsung EVO SSD und 1 TB Western Digital Green Datengrab
Monitor: Asus VS248 HR
Gehäuse: Fractal Design R4

Einige Anmerkungen zur Auswahl des Aufrüstpfades:
Ich habe mir immer Komplettsysteme zusammengestellt. Da musste ich gewisse Abstriche machen, oft fiel dann der Monitor notgedrungen schlechter aus. Nun möchte ich aber auch auf einen qualitativen Monitor nicht verzichten. WQHD Auflösung darf es mittlerweile sein, also muss auch eine entsprechende Grafikkarte her, damit auch in 2-3 Jahren die Leistung noch reicht. Außerdem würde ich gern VR ausprobieren. Natürlich bringt die beste Grafikkarte nichts, wenn der Prozessor der Flaschenhals ist. Also wäre das der nächste sinnvolle Schritt zum Aufrüsten. 
Mein Gehäuse werde ich erstmal nicht austauschen. Es ist zwar etwas klobig, aber sehr robust: vor 2 Jahren ist mir jemand auf mein Auto hinten aufgefahren - sein Auto hatte Totalschaden. Mein Rechner allerdings war in meinem Kofferraum. Mein Auto musste hinten ordentlich saniert werden, aber mein Rechner war heile geblieben und bis auf einen zerstörten Fuß hat sich am Gehäuse auch nichts getan. Was will man in Fragen von Stabilität mehr? Außerdem ist es gedämmt und somit schön leise. Nur die Lüfter könnten so langsam ausgetauscht werden, weil diese so langsam hörbar werden - deshalb die Auswahl der Silent Wings.
Ein neuer CPU Kühler muss meines Erachtens nicht her, mit dem Brocken 2 bin ich noch zufrieden, daher würde ich das Netzteil wählen. Das ausgewählte Straight Power finde ich mit 850W ein wenig überdimensioniert, allerdings habe ich mit meinem jetzigen Straight Power so gute Erfahrungen gemacht, dass ich der Serie vertraue.

Ich denke, dass ich mit dem geplanten Aufrüsten wieder weitere 5 Jahre gut auskommen werden. Auch wenn ich hier nicht gewinne, so habe ich mir auch durch das Gewinnspiel weitere Gedanken über meine zukünftigen Vorhaben gemacht, und ein wenig Träumen und Planen macht auch so schon genug Spaß.

Vielen Dank für diese Chance! Ich freue mich schon auf die Auswertung und die interessanten Systeme, die ihr auswählt.

Beste Grüße
Peter


----------



## RaphiSGE (21. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebe PCGH-Redaktion,
hiermit würde ich gerne an eurer Pimp my PC 2018 Aktion teilnehmen. Einige meiner Komponenten sind schon etwas in die Jahre gekommen und werden für zukünftige Spiele, die ich gerne spielen möchte, leider nicht mehr den Anforderungen entsprechen. Deswegen bewerbe ich mich bei euch um ein passendes Upgrade.

Mein aktuelles System:
Mainboard: Gigabyte Z77X-UD5-H
CPU: Intel Core i7 2700K
GPU: Gigabyte GTX 580
Ram: 2x8GB GEIL Black Dragon 1333MHz
Netzteil: Seasonic SS-660KM
CPU-Kühler: Noctua D-15
Speicher: WD 1TB HDD; Samsung Evo 750 250 GB SSD; Samsung Evo 860 500GB SSD
Gehäuse: Lian Li PC-60FN
Bildschirm: Eizo Foris FS 2333


Aufrüstkomponenten:
Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 79 Punkte von 85 (6 Punkte übrig)

Die neue Hardware würde ich mit folgenden Komponenten ergänzen:
CPU: Intel Core i7 8700k oder i7 9700K
Ram: 32GB Kit von GSkill

Ich wünsche allen anderen viel Glück und würde mich freuen, wenn ich in der Zukunft, dank euch, meine Favoriten wieder flüssig spielen kann.


----------



## Lios Nudin (21. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo, den folgenden Rechner möchte ich gerne selber mit den ausgewählten Komponenten aufrüsten:

*CPU*: AMD FX-8320
*Mainboard*: Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3P
*Arbeitsspeicher*: 8GB Crucial Ballistix Sport XT DDR3-1600
*GPU*: Asus GTX 670-DC2T-2GD5
*Netzteil*: Be Quiet System Power 7 400W 80+ Bronze
*Laufwerk*: LiteOn IHAS124-14 DVD-RW
*Festplatten*: 120GB Crucial M500 2.5"
                         Western Digital WD Blue 500GB
                         Western Digital WD Caviar Green 1TB
                         Seagate ST380815AS 80GB
*Gehäuse:* Zalman Z3 Plus


*Ausgewählte Produkte:*

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (*3 × 120 *oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 82 Punkte von 85 (3 Punkte übrig)

Der CPU Kühler Thermalright AXP200 Muscle ist bereits vorhanden und wird dann durch ein Thermalright AM4 Kit Typ B für den AMD Ryzen 5 2600 kompatibel gemacht. Als Arbeitsspeicher kommt Crucial Ballistix Sport LT rot DIMM Kit 16GB DDR4-2666 DR zum Einatz.


----------



## Gembal (21. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebe PCGH-Redaktion,
hiermit würde ich gerne an eurer Pimp my PC 2018 Aktion teilnehmen. Ich hoffe das ich Gewinne mein pc ist von 2011 und ich kann kaum noch was zocken. Die kommenden Spiele gucke ich mir kaum noch n wegen der Anforderungen.


----------



## Jani501 (21. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebe PCGH-Redaktion und Leser,
vorweg: Cool, dass ihr die Aktion auch im Jahre 2018 wieder macht! Nachdem ich den Beitrag darüber in eurer Zeitschrift gelesen habe, dachte ihr mir sofort: Mensch, das kommt wie gerufen. Denn mein alter PC scheint langsam den Geist aufzugeben.
Ich habe ihn nun seit 5 Jahren und noch dazu, gehörte er vorher meinem Großvater, der ihn mir freundlicherweise überlassen hat  Aber so schön er auch ist… er ist aus dem Jahr 2009. Und zwar handelt es sich bei meinem alten treuen Begleiter um einen Acer Aspire X1700 (Fertig-PC). Da ich bisher die originalen Teile laufen habe, sind die Komponenten dementsprechend alt.

CPU: Intel Core 2 Quad Q8200
GPU: Nvidia GeForce GT120
RAM: 4GB DDR2 
Mainboard: NVIDIA MCP73T-AD MB.U3309.001
Netzteil: No Name 220W
SSD: keine eingebaut
HDD: No Name 1TB
Gehäuse: Das Standardgehäuse
Monitor: ein alter HP 1740 (siehe Foto)

Nun… Wie ihr sicherlich seht, sind diese Teile schon LANGE überholt. Es läuft zwar Minecraft einigermaßen rund, aber mehr auch nicht… Und erst recht kein aktuelles Spiel. Somit ist nicht viel mit abendlichen Spielseasons mit meinen Kumpels. Des weiteren hatte ich angedacht, in Zukunft auch vielleicht mal was mit Videobearbeitung oder 3DRendering zu machen. 
Ich hab auch einfach aus Interesse mal Cinebench durchlaufen lassen (Ja, Cinebench R15 lief auf dem Windows Vista System. 3DMark allerdings nicht) und siehe da: OpenGL SAGENHAFTE 10,94 und die CPU schaffte einen Score von 157. Tja, ich glaub auch diese Benchmarks sprechen für sich…

Zwar hab ich schon seit langem mit dem Gedanken gespielt einen komplett neuen, dieses Mal selbst zusammengestellten Gaming-PC, zu kaufen, allerdings fehlte mir bisher einfach das Geld. Aber dann, sehe ich eure Aktion und versuche deshalb jetzt mal mein Glück. Man weiß ja nie… Deshalb ist hier meine Liste mit meinen Wunschkomponenten:

-MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
-MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)
-Be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
-Be quiet! Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
-Iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Insgesamt 84 von 85 Punkten

Ich hatte bisher den Plan, einen i7 8700K (jetzt vielleicht eher ein i7 9700K) zu kaufen und dazu vielleicht eine GTX 1070 oder 1080. Außerdem sind 16gb RAM angedacht. Das Mainboard von MSI würde meiner Ansicht nach gut dazu passen. Die RTX 2080 ist natürlich besser als eine GTX 1080 und packt aktuelle Spiele ja recht locker. Der CPU Kühler Dark Rock Pro 4 sollte den i7 ja wahrscheinlich ausreichend kühlen und das Gehäuse sieht einfach nur geil aus. Ein Netzteil kriege ich von einem guten Freund, der jetzt auch aufrüstet und sein altes nicht mehr braucht. Und der Monitor bringt die 2080 ja hoffentlich noch nicht an ihre Grenzen, aber das ist halt das beste Modell, was ihr habt. Die anderen Sachen, die jetzt noch fehlen werde ich wahrscheinlich zum Teil von meinem Freund übernehmen, zum Teil aber auch selber kaufen (die CPU zum Beispiel).

Egal wie das hier ausgeht, viel Glück an alle Teilnehmer. Auch schon mal Herzlichen Glückwunsch an die 4 glücklichen Gewinner im Voraus. Wäre natürlich unvorstellbar, wenn ich dabei wäre


----------



## Rene.one (21. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

System:
AMD 1600 @ 3,7GHz stock Kühler
EVGA GTX 960 4GB SSC
B350 Gaming Pro Carbon
2x8gb Crucial Ballistix Tactical 2666
250GB Samsung 960 Evo M.2
SilverStone Strider Plus 750w handgesleevt
2x2TB Samsung HDD   


Ich habe letztes Jahr auf Ryzen aufgerüstet und wollte dieses Jahr die Grafikkarte aufrüsten.
Zuerst wollte ich auf die neuen 20xx Karten von Nvidia warten aber in der Zwischenzeit bin ich mit meiner Freundin zusammengezogen.
Konsequenz ist: Der PC muss das Wohnzimmer verlassen und Geld für PC ist etwas knapp.

Da mein PC das Wohnzimmer verlassen muss und nicht mehr an mein Fernseher hängt bräuchte ich auch ein Monitor.
Mein alter 22' HP Monitor ist nicht mehr zeitgemäß.  

Das  zusammengestellte Aufrüstpaket wäre perfekt für mein vorhaben.
Der größre Kühler würde mir mehr OC Spielraum geben 
Der Monitor wäre perfekt um in den Genuss von 144hz zu kommen und die RTX 2080 hat dazu auch genug power.
Meine Gehäuselüfter sind schon gut 10 Jahre alt also auch mal Zeit zum austauschen.
Das X470 gaming pro carbon wäre ein würdiger Nachfolger für mein B350 gaming pro carbon und wäre perfekt um mal auf ein 2700x aufzurüsten wenn der 1600 mal schwächeln sollte.
Von mein Netzteil und mein Gehäuse würde ich mich nicht trennen wollen.
Ich habe alle Kabel auf die passende Länge umgelötet und die Kabel gesleevt (damals gab es noch keine Kabelkits ^^) 



Wunschpaket:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 78 Punkte von 85 (7 Punkte übrig)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 4lp4chin0 (21. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

Mein System sieht aktuell folgendermaßen aus.

*Gehäuse: Dark Base Pro 900
CPU: AMD Ryzen 1700
CPU-Kühler: Noctua NH-U12P
MB: MSI X370 Gaming Pro Carbon
RAM: GSkill RipJaws V 3200 2x8gb
GPU: MSI GTX 670 Power Edition
Netzteil: BeQuiet Dark Power Pro 10 650W
SSD: Samsung 970 Pro 512 Gb*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Ich bin gerade voll im Umbau des Systems zur Wakü. Die einzige Komponente die mir momentan noch fehlt, ist eine ordentliche GPU. Eigentlich hatte ich vor im Abverkauf eine günstige 1080ti mit Referenz PCB zu erstehen aber den Zeitpunkt habe ich anscheinend verpasst. Über die 2080 Ti würde ich mich natürlich unglaublich freuen, da so mein Projekt endlich beendet werden könnte. 
Sollte ich gewinnen steht bei mir der Kauf eines zur GPU passenden Monitors an. Die Auswahl ist für mich schon gefallen und zwar auf den Dell AW3418DW. Als Wakü Komponenten fehlen dann nur noch der CPU-Kühler in Form eines Heatkiller 4 Pro AMD in der Black Copper Variante und das entsprechende Gegenstück für die GPU. Der ganze Aufbau soll farblich in schwarz, blau, weiß gehalten sein. Aber genug von der Zukunftsmusik, hier meine Wunsch Komponenten.
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 82 Punkte von 85 (3 Punkte übrig)*

*Davon benötige ich lediglich die Lüfter sowie die GPU, die restlichen Teile bringen mir keinen Mehrwert. Ich danke euch schonmal für diese großzügige Aktion und viele Grüße.
*
*


----------



## Squomb (21. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

da die Hauptkomponenten meines PCs mittlerweile fast 8 Jahre alt werden, wird es mal Zeit für etwas neues. Ich war grade auf der Suche nach neuen Teilen da stolpere ich über eure Aktion.
Derzeit sind in meinem System verbaut:
i7-2600k 
Asus gtx 570
8GB RAM
Ein Asus Mainboard und Noctua kühler Ist alles so lange her das ich die genauen Bezeichnungen nicht mehr kenne.
Zwei SSDs von Samsung EVO830 und 850 glaube ich.  Sowie eine HDD von Western Digital.
Das neuste an dem System ist glaube ich das Dark Power Pro Netzteil welches ich mir besorgen musste das das alte abgeraucht ist.

Das ganze steckt in einem Chieftec 601 Gehäuse warum ich mich daran noch erinnere weiß ich auch nicht. Aber für das Gehäuse steht der Nachfolger schon hier ein älteres LianLi das ich bei Ebay ersteigert habe.
Da das Ganze wieder einige Zeit halten soll und die Grafikkarten am schnellsten altern Habe ich mich dafür entschieden die stärkste Grafikkarte zu nehmen.
Dazu das AM4-Board für das ich dann Prozessor und RAM dazu kaufen würde. Wahrscheinlich  AMD Ryzen 7 2600 mit oder ohne x.


AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock Slim (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jogerwilli (21. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Wunschkombination:

Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder *140 mm*) (1 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)

Zusätzlich dazu wird eine Intel CPU der 8. Generation gekauft (i5 8600k oder i7 8700k), 
ein starkes Netzteil von be quiet! leigt schon bereit (Straight Power 10 700W), 
32GB Arbeitspeicher dürfen natürlich auch nicht fehlen (2x16GB Corsair Vengeance LPX schwarz DDR4-3000) 
und ein Midi Tower (be quiet! Silent Base 801). 
Wenn mein Budget dies noch zulässt, wird eine M.2 SSD (512GB Samsung 970 Pro) eingesetzt.


Mein aktuelles System:

*CPU*: AMD FX-8350 
*Mainboard*: MSI 970A-G46
*RAM*: 16GB (2x 8192MB) GeIL EVO Corsa Dual Channel DDR3-1866
*GPU*: Gigabyte HD 7970 3GB
*Netzteil*: Thermaltake Hamburg 530W 80+ Bronze
*HDD*: Samsung HD501 LJ 500GB
*SDD*: ADATA SU800 256GB, Samsung EVO 850 500GB
*Laufwerke*: LG DVD Brenner, LG DVD


----------



## HohesZee (21. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo zusammen.

Hiermit versuche ich auch mal mein Glück und bewerbe mich auf die PCGH Pimp my PC 2018 Aktion.

Nicht vor all zu langer Zeit habe ich mir für mein Studium ein Rechenknecht zusammen gebaut, welcher speziell in Sachen Simulation gute Performance liefern kann.
Leider war das Budget begrenzt. Deshalb musste ich die Grafikkarte und den Monitor meines vorherigen Rechners übernehmen. 

Genau hier würde die Hardware der Pimp my PC Aktion mein Rechner vervollständigen und auf den neusten Stand bringen.


Aktuell Verbaute Hardware:

Gehäuse:         Fractal Design Meshify C Mini
Mainboard:    MSI B450M Mortar
Grafikkarte:   Gainward GTX560 TI Phantom
CPU:                  AMD Ryzen 5 2600
RAM:                16GB G.Skill Tridenz Z 3200Mhz
Kühler:             Alpföhn Ben Nevis Advanced
Netzteil:          Thermaltake London 550W
SSD M2:           Kingston A1000 240GB
SSD SATA1:    Crucial MX 500 - 250GB
HDD SATA2:  WD Green 1TB
Monitor:          Samsung SyncMaster P2250 21.5"


Gewählte Konfiguration der Pimp my PC 2018 Aktion:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 74 Punkte von 85 (11 Punkte übrig)


Und noch zum Abschluss das Bild des aktuellen Systems:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Liebe Grüße
HohesZee


----------



## Hardman_the_wolf (21. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebe PCGH,

dieses Jahr habe ich wieder einen alten aufrüstungswilligen PC, welcher allerdings einem Freund gehört, den er von mir mal bekam.

AMD Fx-6100
2x4 GB DDR3 RAM
Ati Radeon  HD 6900 mit Wasserkühlungslüfter
Asrock 970 EXTREME3
SSD: 60 GB
500 GB HDD
Netzteil 530 W

Wunsch;
AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10 600 Watt CM (5 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 601 Window Silver (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX Vega 64 Air Boost 8G OC (27 Punkte)

Gesamt: 60 Punkte von 85 (25 Punkte übrig)

Damit wäre die Grundsicherung abgedeckt, dann fehlen halt noch RAM, CPU und CPU-Lüfter. Ein BeQuiet-Gehäuse habe ich noch zu stehen

Viele Grüße vom Hardy


----------



## YankeeF (21. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Eigentlich bietet mein Rechner schon eine gute Basis aber das Gehäuse ist inzwischen in die Jahre gekommen und die Grafikkarte könnte auch stärker sein, gerade die neuen RTX Funktionen interessieren mich sehr.

Würde selbst meinen Rechner pimpen 

Aktuell ist folgende Hardware verbaut:
CPU: Intel Core i5-8600K
Mainboard: Gigabyte Z370 Aorus Gaming 7-OP
RAM: Crucial Tactical Elite 16GB DDR4-3000
Sound: Creative Sound BlasterX AE-5
Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce 1070 Sea Hawk EK X
Festplatte: Samsung 970 Evo 1TB
Gehäuse: LianLi A71
Kühlung: Wasserkühlung CPU + Grafikkarte
Netzteil: Corsair HX750i
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite 2475 HDS



Daher würde ich mich für folgende Konfiguration entscheiden:

  Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
_-> Bewusst für das MSI Board entschieden, da es WLAN mitbringt_
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
_-> ein wenig mehr Power kann nicht schaden _
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
_-> ein neues Gehäuse ist ein muss, da ich aktuell mit der Platzierung der Wakü im Gehäuse nicht zufrieden bin_
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
_-> ein gutes Upgrade zum aktuellen Monitor_
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)
_-> Eine deutlich bessere Grafikkarte zu meinem aktuellen Setup und zukunftssicher. Würde aber einen Wasserkühler darauf verbauen _

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)





Viele Grüße
Yankee-F


----------



## YankeeF (21. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Eigentlich bietet mein Rechner schon eine gute Basis aber das Gehäuse ist inzwischen in die Jahre gekommen und die Grafikkarte könnte auch stärker sein, gerade die neuen RTX Funktionen interessieren mich sehr.

Würde selbst meinen Rechner pimpen 

Aktuell ist folgende Hardware verbaut:
CPU: Intel Core i5-8600K
Mainboard: Gigabyte Z370 Aorus Gaming 7-OP
RAM: Crucial Tactical Elite 16GB DDR4-3000
Sound: Creative Sound BlasterX AE-5
Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce 1070 Sea Hawk EK X
Festplatte: Samsung 970 Evo 1TB
Gehäuse: LianLi A71
Kühlung: Wasserkühlung CPU + Grafikkarte
Netzteil: Corsair HX750i
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite 2475 HDS



Daher würde ich mich für folgende Konfiguration entscheiden:

  Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
_-> Bewusst für das MSI Board entschieden, da es WLAN mitbringt_
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
_-> ein wenig mehr Power kann nicht schaden _
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
_-> ein neues Gehäuse ist ein muss, da ich aktuell mit der Platzierung der Wakü im Gehäuse nicht zufrieden bin_
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
_-> ein gutes Upgrade zum aktuellen Monitor_
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)
_-> Eine deutlich bessere Grafikkarte zu meinem aktuellen Setup und zukunftssicher. Würde aber einen Wasserkühler darauf verbauen _

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)





Viele Grüße
Yankee-F


----------



## Bu-Cho (21. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

*Guten Tag PCGH-Team*

Ich scheine Glück zu haben: 
Bin gerade aus einem längeren Urlaub zurückgekommen und habe mir auf dem Heimweg die noch fällige PCGH gekauft.
Gestern Abend war ich auf Seite 62 und heute ist Anmeldeschluss.

_ Wenn das kein Omen ist !_ 

*Meine Wunschkombination wäre:*

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X399 MEG Creation (24 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock Slim (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 84 Punkte von 85 (1 Punkte übrig)


*Die Gründe dafür sind:*

*Mainboard:*
Ich liebäugle schon lange mit einem TR-System  - damit würde es in bezahlbare Nähe rücken. 

*CPU-Kühler oder Netzteil:*
Hier habe ich ein Problem. Mein Netzteil hat 850W und ist absolut i.o. Somit gibt es keinen Grund das NT auszuwechseln. Und 1000W braucht mein PC auch nicht. (Hier kommt der Öko zum Zug.) 
Bleiben nur die CPU-Kühler, aber die passen nicht auf den TR.
Also zum "Auffüllen" den Shadow Rock - für den Server, oder die Kiddies, oder ..., denn ein für dieses System einsetzbarer Kühler - z. B. DARK ROCK PRO TR4 - ist nicht im Angebot.
(Ich habe das so verstanden, dass man von jeder Sparte etwas auswählen *MUSS*. Wenn nicht, kann man den Kühler auch weglassen.)

*Lüfter:*
Die im Gehäuse verbauten 3Stk 230/200mm Lüfter habe ich schon ersetzen müssen. Aber die 3 alten 120er sind nun auch fällig. (Ist noch die Originalbestückung des  ATCS 840 von CM, den ich natürlich behalte.) 

*Monitor und GraKa:*
Ich bin nicht der Powergambler - eher der Anwender. Deshalb tut‘s mir auch die "zweite Garde"  
Aber mit dieser Kombination werde ich sicher wieder viele Jahre lang glücklich sein.


*Aktuelles System:*

*Gehäuse:* Cooler Master: ATCS 840 
Aufgepeppt mit Dämmmatten in den Seitenabdeckungen.
Kein Showroom sondern schlicht, schwarz, gross - ein super Teil.

*Mainboard:  790FX-GD70*
Hat viele Jahre gute Dienste geleistet. Nun ist es Zeit für den Ruhestand (Probleme mit Raid 5).

*CPU: *Phenom II X4 965
Lahmt ordentlich ...

*CPU-Kühler: * Akasa Freedom Tower
Weil gut und günstig.

*GraKa:  *Übergangslösung Asus Radeon RX 550
weil meine alte EAH6970 DC II nicht mehr wollte und ich zu Krypto- Mining-Zeiten keine teure GraKa kaufen wollte. 

*RAM:  *Corsair Vengeance 4x4GB /  Blue

*Stromversorgung: *Corsair HX850W
Seit Jahr und Tag zufrieden!

*Laufwerk C:* Samsung SSD 850 EVO 250GB
*Laufwerk D: *4x Samsung HD204UI à 500GB im Raid 01
*Laufwerk E: *Asus BW-16D1HT
*Laufwerk F: * LG GH22NS40 

*Monitor: *Dell U3011
Auch ein super Teil, aber zum Arbeiten auf die Dauer etwas zu hoch.

*Maus und Keyboard: *G900 & K800 von Logitech
Weil kabellos 

Wenn ich zu den Glücklichen zähle, muss ich mir nur noch 32 bis 64GB RAM, einen passenden CPU-Kühler und  den TR anschaffen. Je nach Geldbeutel der 1920X oder der 2950X. Und wenn etwas Geld übrig bleibt, gibt's eine WaKü statt dem Lüftkühler - das Gehäuse bietet sich ja dafür an. Meine restlichen Komponenten werden übernommen.

Liebes Team 
Danke für die Tuning-Aktion - und weiter so mit der PCGH!


----------



## thehobbyman1 (21. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hi zusammen

Ich bin seit einigen Jahren mit dem ASUS Notebook G73JW-TZ090V unterwegs:
Prozessor: Intel Core i7 740QM 1.73GHz
Grafikkarte: Nvidia GeForce GTX 460M
RAM: 16GB
Monitor extern: Philips 47PFL7606K/02


Ausgewählte Produkte:
AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)


Kaufen würde ich mir noch:
be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange
be quiet! Straight Power 11 Modular 80+ Gold 650 Watt
AMD Ryzen 7 2700X
G.Skill Flare X schwarz DDR4-3200 DIMM CL14 Dual Kit 16GB

So, das war es und allen Teilnehmern viel Glück.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cinnayum (21. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

auf den letzten Drücker bewerbe ich mich dann doch noch mit meinem PC für die  Aufrüstaktion.
Die Kiste ist mittlerweile im Mittel gute 5-6 Jahre alt, mit Einzelteilen die noch deutlich mehr auf dem Buckel haben...

Legen wir mal los.
Antec 300 Midi-Case aus 2008
beQuiet E9-SP 480 CM
Gigabyte Z-77X-D3H S1155
Intel i7-3770K @ 4 GHz
Prolimatech Megahalems CPU-Kühler mit
120mm beQuiet Pure Wings aus eurem Weihnachtsgewinnspiel von vor x-Jahren <3
gemischter RAM 16GB (gesamt) Kingston HyperX und G.Skill Ripjaws DDR3-1866 CL 9/10
Gigabyte GTX 1070 Gaming G1
Creative SB X-Fi PCIe, ein Schätzchen auch aus ~2008
HDD WD Red 4 TB zum Streaming mitschneiden
HDD Samsung 1 TB aus Altlasten
SSD Crucial M500 256GByte, einmal als M.Sata-Stick einmal normal SATA
LG Bluray-Laufwerk, auch aus dem "Erstbau" 2008
dazu 2 einfache Monitore (LG 24" TFT und BenQ 22" TFT) 60 Hz ohne tolle Panels etc.

Das Gehäuse hat nun schon einen i7-920 C1 der ersten Generation, verschiedene Grafikkarten (GTX 260-216, GTX 460, GTX 670, GTX 1070) kommen und gehen gesehen. Da kommt etwas Abwechslung gerade recht  .

Schon zur Ankündigung Mitte 2017 hatte ich von einem i7-8086K geträumt, mir aber das Komplettset aus Board, RAM, Kühler und CPU nie leisten können.
Aber mit etwas Schwung und Hilfe von euch klappt es vielleicht dann doch.

Ausgesucht habe ich:
Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 83 Punkte von 85 (2 Punkte übrig)

Die Motivation ist auf eine CPU der Neuzeit mit modernen Anschlüssen zu wechseln. Dazu passte mir das "mittlere" Board ganz gut.
Dann können die lärmenden Antec-Lüfter endlich mal raus.
Mein NT tut zwar noch ganz gut, aber so ein neues SP 11 ist vielleicht eine ganz gute Wahl in Sachen Effizienz.
Da mit dem Alter (fast 39) die Augen auf 24" schon Mühe haben, kommt ein dicker Monitor mit klarem Bild gerade Recht!
Und um den zu befeuern, muss natürlich etwas dickeres als die 1070 her, denn TR:RotTR und TR:SotTR warten beide noch auf ihr Durchspielen in voller Pracht.

Aufmerksamen Lesern fällt schnell auf, dass ich als Seiteneffekt neuen DDR4-RAM, eine CPU und wahrscheinlich nen neuen Kühler brauchen werde:
Darum würde ich mich dann freilich kümmern. Auch die M.Sata ist dann übrig und müsste durch eine M.2 getauscht werden. Schauen wir mal.

Die "alten" Teile wandern natürlich zu Freundschaftspreisen hier in den MP oder in den PC meiner Frau, damit noch mehr Leute Freude an meinem Gewinn haben!

Dicken Gruß, Danke für den Aufwand jedes Jahr, die Millionen Bewerbungen durchzulesen und zu guter Letzt einmal unverschämt selbst die Daumen gedrückt.
Cinnayum




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trodel (21. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Mein pc ist zwar voll funktionsfähig und noch fullhd tauglich aber beim mainboard habe ich ein wenig zu stark gespaart. dadurch habe ich praktisch keinen Spielraum für oc. auch beim grafikkarten kauf habe ich einen Fehler begangen, denn der blowerstyle kühler klingt im sommer wie ein düsenjet. Da ich jedoch nicht das geld habe um daran was zu ändern habe ich beschlossen hier mein glück zu versuchen. Was ich an eurer aufrüst aktion schade finde ist dass die rx vega 64 nur als blower kühler zur verfügung stand, dies war nach meiner rx 480 ein no go da dieser Kühler einfach zu laut ist.

Hier ist meine Auswahl:
AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 83 Punkte von 85 (2 Punkte übrig)

Momentan besteht mein Pc aus:

Ryzen 5 1600
MSI B350M PRO-VD PLUS, AMD B350
2x8 gb corsair vengence DDR4-3000
be quiet! Silent Base 800 Silver 
 Corsair CMPSU-650HX (650W) 
Rx 480 8gb ref design
1TB ssd


----------



## Immunglobulin (21. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH Team,

erneut  begrüße ich eure Aktion sehr, vor allem da ich es letztes Mal verpasst  habe mit zu machen. Daher bin ich nun zur Stelle und melde mich gerade  noch rechtzeitig an!


 Hier mein inzwischen sehr betagtes System:


*CPU: *I5-4440 mit Boxed Kühler
*Mainboard:* GIGABYTE H87-HD3
*RAM:* 8GB DDR3 Speicher mit 800MHz Taktung
*Grafikkarte:* GTX 970
*Netzteil: *Corsair VX 550W
*Monitor:* Samsung SyncMaster 2494HS
*Gehäuse:* Lancool K62
 Ein paar Festplatten und eine kleine SSD für Windows

Der  Hauptgrund und meine Motivation zum Aufrüsten ist, neben einer neuen  CPU, natürlich die Grafikkarte. Das schwächste Glied bestimmt ja  bekanntermaßen die Geschwindigkeit des PCs. Passend dazu habe ich ein  neues Netzteil sowie ein neues Gehäuse ausgesucht. Es wäre sicher auch  angebracht, da mein Netzteil inzwischen über 8 (?) Jahre alt ist. Mein Monitor kriecht auch schon vor sich hin.

Das  Gehäuse, was ich damals von meinem Sohn übernommen habe, ist sicher  noch etwas älter und sieht inzwischen recht ramponiert aus. Ich vermisse  hier aktuelle Features wie ein ordentliches Kabelmanagment. Das Dark  Base 700 sollte da in jeder Hinsicht überlegen sein und sieht zudem noch  wesentlich hübscher aus.

 Den  Samsung Monitor kaufte ich mir damals eigentlich nur als Übergang,  behielt ihn aber dann bis heute. Der neue iiyama G-Master eröffnet mir  sicher eine neue Welt, allein schon wegen der immens hohen Auflösung.  Die neue Grafikkarte würde auch bestimmt damit klarkommen. 

*Fazit:* Das Teil fällt langsam aber sicher auseinander 
Und  das ist für großartige Schlachten in Battlefield, für adrenalingeladene  Fahrten in Forza Horizon und für Ausflüge in fremde Welten in The  Witcher 3 nicht gerade förderlich.

*Das wäre mein Wunsch:*
AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10 600 Watt CM (5 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 84 Punkte von 85 (1 Punkte übrig)

Neu  hinzu kommen würde noch ein neuer und großartiger Ryzen Prozessor sowie  ein neuer Kühler. Welche CPU genau, würde ich mir im Einzelnen ansehen,  sollte ich gewinnen. Da wird mir die großartige Community sicher helfen  😊

Gerne dokumentiere ich den Umbau und vergleiche die Leistung vorher/nachher.


Vielen Dank an PCGH und die Sponsoren




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Von (21. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH und Community,

hier meine Bewerbung für die Pimp2018 Tuning-Aktion. Mein aktueller PC besteht im Kern aus 2008er Hardware und wurde 2011 im CPU-Bereich und 2016 im Grafikbereich aufgerüstet:

Gehäuse: Cooler Master Cosmos
Netzteil: Enermax Modu82+ 525W
Soundblaster X-Fi Xtreme Gamer

CPU: Intel Core i5 2500K @4,2 GHz
CPU-Kühler: Bequiet Dark Rock Advanced C1
Mainboard: Asus P8P67
RAM: 24GB DDR3-1600
SSD 500GB Samsung 850 EVO + HDD 500GB Seagate

Grafik: MSI GTX1070 Gaming X
Monitor: Asus MG279Q 

Alterserscheinungen zeigen sich v.a. bei CPU-Lüfter und Gehäuse. Der CPU-Lüfter ist mittels eines Gummizugs auf dem Kühler befestigt. Gut für die Entkopplung, aber nach Jahren im Betrieb riss diese Halterung und der Lüfter fiel herunter. Der 2500K hat's überlebt (100°C + Throttling in GTA V) und aktuell habe ich den Lüfter mit Draht am Kühler befestigt.
Das aktuelle Gehäuse ist in sich etwas verzogen und statt mit Schrauben sind die Slotblenden der Erweiterungskarten ebenfalls mit Draht befestigt. Funktionieren tut das alles, aber es ist reif für eine Modernisierung.

Auch der ehrwürdige 2500K hat sich seine Rente verdient, denn bei einigen modernen Open-World Spielen läuft dieser auch in WQHD ins CPU-Limit. Zur Wunschhardware wird ein Ryzen 2700X sowie 32GB RAM G.Skill FlareX 3200 hinzugekauft. Mit dem X470-Mainboard bin ich guter Dinge die 3200 MHz RAM-Takt in der Praxis zu erreichen. Eine Soundblaster AE-5 ersetzt darüberhinaus meine leider mit veraltetem PCI-Anschluss ausgestattete X-Fi.

Zusammen mit der RTX 2080 ist der PC dann topfit für u.a. Final Fantasy 15, Shadow of the Tomb Raider und das kommende Metro Exodus in 1440p und maximalen Details.
Vom zusätzlichen WQHD-Monitor wird vor allem das HomeOffice stark profitieren, Gehversuche mit Zweischirmgaming in Strategietiteln sind ebenfalls geplant. 

Wunschhardware ist damit:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock Slim (2 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß
Von


----------



## Intercollector (21. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Moin Moin und Hallo,

unter folgenden Umständen bewerbe ich mich bzw. ich meine Lebenspartnerin:

Ich – (Überwiegend PC) Gamer seit über 19 Jahren. Nie mit DEM HighEnd Equipment aber immer oberes Mittelfeld.
Sie – Interessiert, jedoch bissher (auch aus Beruflichen Gründen *hust*) Mac-Userin.

Wir – Gelgentliche Spieleabende an PS4 – jedoch sitze ich mehr am Rechner als an der Konsole wo sie dann nur zuschauen kann.

Sie – (seit Monaten) „Ich will mitspielen!“
Ich – „Klar cool, mit Overwatch auf dem Mac wird’s aber schwierig (und vielen anderen Games auch)!“

Sie – „Manno! Was ist mit deinem alten PC?!“
Ich – „Tendenziell eine gute Idee, aber Netzteil und wahrscheinlich Mainboard kaputt. Da werde ich nicht mehr so viel Geld reinstecken, welches wir derzeit auch anders investieren können und müssen.“ #Umzug

Sie – „…“
Ich –„…hmmm“ … paar Stunden später – „Oh geile Aktion von PCGH  – mache zwar sonst nie bei sowas mit, aber hier würde das echt gut passen.“

Wir – Würden neue Teile nutzen, um aus den dann vorhandenen Austauschteilen meines aktuellen Rechners eine kleine Station für Sie zu basteln. Offiziell würde mein Rechner aufgerüstet werden

Daher bitte ich euch, helft uns meine Partnerin ein gutes Stück weiter den Kaninchenbau herunterzuführen :3 .
_______________________________________________________
Derzeitiges Rig:
Prozessor: Intel i7-6700
CPU-Kühler: Scythe BigShuriken 2
Mainboard: Gigabyte Z170-HD3P
Graka: MSI Armor GTX1060 3GB
DDR: 8GB HyperXFury DDR5
Netzteil: beQuiet Pure Power 500W
Festplatte: OCZ Trion 150 480GB
Monitor: LG 29UM58 Ultrawide

(2tes Rig der Liebsten - OutOfOrder)
Prozessor: Intel Core i7 CPU 920 
Grafikkarte:	NVIDIA GTX260 - ausgetauscht gegen GTX760
Motherboard:	Acer FX58M (Intel X58 rev 12)
Arbeitsspeicher:	6144 MB DDR3 Triple Channel
Netzteil:	LiteEON 450Watt - Defekt
Monitor: Samsung P2470HD
 _______________________________________________________

Ausgesuchte Komponenten:
Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10 600 Watt CM (5 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 80 Punkte von 85 (5 Punkte übrig)
_______________________________________________________

Danke schonmal, und schön Community hier endlich beizutreten. Euch Allen viel Glück!


PS: Kann mir schon richtig vorstellen, wie das wird 

/*Nostalgie an
YouTube (GG - Pimp My Pc 2004)
/*Nostalgie aus

PPS: Ich bearbeite meine Posts sehr oft, habe aber seit dem erstellen des Posts nix an meiner Auswahl oder Hardware geändert. Ging eher um die PS/PPS Editierungen.


----------



## Slush-Ice (21. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebes PCGH Team,

eure wunderbare Aktion zum Aufrüsten hätte zeitlich nicht besser passen können, da ich seit einiger Zeit mit dem Gedanken spiele meinen PC aufzurüsten und ihm mal ein paar neue Komponenten zu spendieren. 
Also versuche ich mal mein Glück und bewerbe mich bei euch  

Aktuell besteht mein PC aus der folgenden Hardware:

CPU: Intel Core i5-2500k
Grafikkarte: MSI GeForce GTX 1060 Gaming X 6G
Mainboard: Asus P8Z68-V GEN3
Arbeitsspeicher: 16 GB DDR3 Team Group Elite 1333 MHz
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 580W

Da ich außerdem plane meinen in die Jahre gekommenen 2500k durch einen Intel Core i7-8700K oder i7-9700k zu ersetzen, wäre die folgende Wunschkombination für mich optimal:


Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 84 Punkte von 85 (1 Punkte übrig)

Vielleicht habe ich ja glück und ich habe dank euch die Möglichkeit mir nach vielen Jahren endlich mal wieder einen Traum-PC zusammenzustellen.

Vielen Dank nochmal für diese tolle Aktion!


----------



## Exinferis (21. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team!

Hier nun meine Bewerbung für den Wettbewerb.
Als verheirateter Mann mit 3 Kindern bleibt mir selbst als Brötchenverdiener eigentlich kein Taschengeld mehr übrig meinen PC in dem Rahmen aufzurüsten wie ich es gerne hätte. Frau (ver)kleidet sich halt zu gerne und die Kinder fressen mir die Haare vom Kopf, was mir der Friseur regelmäßig bestätigt.
Nicht nur beruflich bin ich ständig neben dem spielen auch mit der Programmierung beschäftigt, da ich in der Freizeit genau das programmieren kann wo meine Interessen sind.
Im Augenblick, das heißt eigentlich schon länger, sind es KI, Deep Learning und VR welche mich fesseln.
Dafür wäre natürlich die RTX2080Ti ein Traum, der jedoch meinen Geldbeutel mehr als sprengen würde. Hinzu kommt noch dass sie einfach zusätzlich die perfekte Unterstützung beim Gaming wäre, besonders bei DCS World auf der Vive und andere Simulatoren, die inzwischen aufgrund der verzögerten Reaktionen des Alters, den Platz von Shootern eingenommen haben.  

Daher meine Wünsche:

    AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk (5 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10 600 Watt CM (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)



Die Grafikkarte und den Monitor würde ich in meinen Hauptrechner verbauen und das Mainboard, welches dann noch um CPU und Speicher zu ergänzen wäre (ja, dafür reicht das Taschengeld noch, das mir meine Frau gnädigerweise erlaubt), würde ich in den Sidekick meines Rechners einbauen. So würde ich zwei Rechner entsprechend aufwerten können und einem Mann in der Ehe (erare humanum est), eine große Freude bereiten.

Dies sind die Komponenten in meinem Hauptrechner:
Maximus Hero VIII
I7-6700k
32GB DDR4
EVGA GTX1080 FTW2
750W be quiet Netzteil
128GB System SSD NVM
1GB HDD
2GB HDD

Sidekick ist zur Zeit mein Notebook, welches dann an meine Frau geht.

Der Rechner, der dann die neuen Komponenten bekommt besteht aus folgendem
i7-2600k
Asus Sabertooth P67
16GB Ram
256GB SSD
Gigabyte GTX780
600W NoName-Netzteil (musste in einem Notfall rein)


Grafikkarte und Monitor würden an den Hauptrechner gehen, die restlichen Komponenten bilden dann die Basis für die Aufrüstung des zweiten Rechners. Also könnt ihr mich doppelt glücklich machen.
Im Falle eines Gewinns lasse ich  euch gerne teilhaben im Stile eines Bravo-Fotoromans an der Aufrüstung und selbstverständlich auch an den ersten Arbeiten und Ergebnissen auf der RTX2080Ti bezüglich KI und VR.

Nun noch ein Foto meines aktuellen Hauptrechners. Und nein, die Kühlflüssig ist nicht trübe, sondern kommt durch das fotografieren so raus wegen der UV-Komponente. Aber ja, entstaubt werden muss er wieder mal ganz dringend.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CarolusBuchwurm (21. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebes PCGH Team,
auch ich würde gerne noch bei der "Pimp my PC" - Aktion dieses Jahr mitmachen. Ein Update meines Rechners ist wie ihr den Specs unten entnehmen könnt lange überfällig und ich war schon auf der Suche nach einer gebrauchten Grafikkarte. Hier kommt eure Aktion also genau richtig. 

Mein "aktuelles" System:
Mainboard: MSI Z87-G45 Gaming
CPU: Intel i7 4770k (übertaktet auf 3.9GHz)
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 770 Twin Frozr (leicht übertaktet)
Netzteil: BeQuiet 630W Pure Power
CPU-Kühler: Prolimatech Megahalems
Arbeitsspeicher: HyperX 2x4GB DDR3 
SSD: Kingston HyperX 120GB
HDD: 1500GB Barracuda
Sonstiges: LG CD/DVD Laufwerk
Monitor: ASUS VE278H 27" 1920 x 1080

Dies wäre meine Wunschzusammenstellung:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 83 Punkte von 85 (2 Punkte übrig)

Ein AMD Ryzen 7 2700 würde von mir dazu gekauft und auf 2700x Niveau übertaktet und auch DDR4 RAM werde ich mir dann natürlich leisten.

Sollte ich tatsächlich von euch ausgewählt werden so könnte ich zum ersten Mal Spiele in WQHD auf dem neuen Monitor zocken und endlich auch wieder mit besseren Grafikeinstellungen dank der neuen 2080 von MSI. Der Dark Rock Pro 4 steht an erster Stelle bei mir was CPU Kühlung angeht denn er sieht nicht nur spitze aus sondern könnte es mir auch erlauben den Ryzen 7 2700 tüchtig zu übertakten. Auch das MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon hilft mir dann wieder dabei das Maximum aus dem System zu holen, wie auch schon mein altes MSI Board bei meinem "aktuellen" System. Mit dem Dark Base 700 schlüpft mein System dann in ein hübscheres Gewand und darf dann auch auf dem Tisch stehen und nicht nur darunter. Damit dürfte ich dann wieder für die nächsten Jahre Hardware technisch ausgesorgt haben.
Vielen lieben Dank für die Aktion und die vielen Stunden Lesespaß mit euren Heften,
Carl alias CarolusBuchwurm


----------



## Karlkarlson (21. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,
 für die Bewerbung um die Pimp my PC Aktion anbei zunächst meine Auswahl:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 78 Punkte von 85 (7 Punkte übrig)


Sowie das aktuelle System:

Monitor: Samsung Syncmaster T240
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Meshify C-TG Light Tint
Lüfter: 2x be quiet! Silent Wings 3
Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Plus
Prozessor: AMD Ryzen 5 2600X
CPU-Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 3
Arbeitsspeicher: 16GB G.Skill Aegis DDR4-3000
Netzteil: 550 Watt Seasonic FOCUS Plus Gold
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte GeForce GTX1070 Windforce OC

Und so sieht die aktuelle Bude von Innen aus


----------



## W@ldi (21. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Servus an alle und an das PCGH-Team,

ich würde gerne bei der "Pimp my PC 2018" - Aktion mitmachen.
Vorab finde ich es super, dass ihr auch an eure Leser in Österreich denkt 
Ich bin 25 und studiere Lehramt für Sport und Informatik, ein Upgrade für meinen PC wäre wieder einmal wünschenswert,
auch wenn es wichtigere Sachen gibt.
Vielleicht habe ich das Glück zu den Auserwählten zu zählen.

Das derzeitige System:
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-870A-UD3
CPU: Phenom II X6 1055T
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte Radeon RX 460 Windforce OC 4G
Netzteil: Cooler Master B600 ver.2 600W
CPU-Kühler: EKL oder Scythe
Arbeitsspeicher: Kingston 2x4GB-Sticks DDR3
SSD: SanPlus 120GB
HDD: 500GB Seagate
Sonstiges: CD/DVD Laufwerk
Monitor: BenQ G2222HDL

Upgradewunsch:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (12 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX Vega 64 Air Boost 8G OC (27 Punkte)

Gesamt: 82 Punkte von 85 (3 Punkte übrig)

Sollte es tatsächlich was werden, werde ich mal das Geld für einen 2700X und passenden RAM in die Hand nehmen und
versuchen ein cleanes und schön beleuchtetes System bauen, "Pimp my PC" würde ich auch optisch thematisieren 

Viel Glück uns allen.

Grüße
Waldi

Bilder:
Bild "18eccq.jpg" anzeigen.
Bild "24ne5p.jpg" anzeigen.
Bild "3ghca0.jpg" anzeigen.


----------



## r0cc083 (21. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH Team,

schon längere Zeit plagt mich ein Upgradewunsch meines in die Jahre gekommenen PC´s der mir jedoch immer treu für jede Zockersession zur Seite stand.
Der wunsch ein neur Tower mit Sichtfenster sowie platz für ein Sauberen aufbau mit gesleevten Kabeln und später auch gerne ne Custom Wasserkühlung.

Mein Colossus Tower hat leider eine der letzten Lanparty´s nicht überstanden ( dreckel abgebrochen ) außerdem ist wegen einem China USB Stick´s der Controller für die beiden Front USB3 slots durchgeraucht.

zu Testzwecken wegen der zu großen Leistungseinbrüchen bei aktuellen games hat mir ein Kollege seine GTX 1070 von Palit ausgeliehen, die jedoch gefühlt sehr häufig die Komponenten im umfeld an ihre Leistungsgrenzen bringt 


// Aktuelles System

- Bitfenix Colossus Tower mit reichlich LED lüftern.
- Cougar 700 W powerX , Bronze Netzteil
- ASUS P7H55-USB 3 Mainboard
- 16 GB Corsair 1600er RAM
- Intel I7 - 870 CPU unter einem Alpenföhn Kühler
- Grafikkarte GTX 570 TI 1GB jedoch auf den Bildern zu Testtwecken eine GTX 1070 von meinem Arbeitskollegen
- Einige HDD`s sowie SSD´s mit DVD brenner runden das System ab.


---------

// Mein Upgradewunsch 


AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 84 Punkte von 85 (1 Punkte übrig)


diese würde ich mit freude engegennehmen und Zeitnah die restlichen Komponenten dazu kaufen

einen Ryzen Prozessor da AMD mich als langjährigen Intel Fanboy doch überzeugt hat mit passendem Arbeitsspeicher und SLeeves passend zu der restlichen Optik sollten fürs erste super aussehen 

vielen dank für das geniale Gewinnspiel und möge der Zufallsgenerator auf meiner Seite sein 

Mfg Rocco


----------



## ela-09031993-schmi (21. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Von: ela-09031993-schmi

Hallo,  liebe PCGH-Redaktion,

wir sind eine Patchwork-Familie: meine Mutti, mein Ersatz-Papa (hilft mir hier, da ich behindert bin) und ich (25 Jahre).
Nachdem wir schon seit Jahren diese Aktion in der PCHG beobachten, habe ich beschlossen, mein Glück auch einmal zu versuchen.
Meinen PC habe ich vor 8 Jahren geschenkt bekommen. Im Rahmen bescheidener Aufrüstungen wurden seitdem Netzteil, Gehäuselüfter, SSD etc. getauscht.
Auch der Arbeitsspeicher wurde von 4 auf 8 und dann 12 GB aufgestockt. Nun reicht es leider nur noch für einfache Dinge. Allerdings kriege ich immer öfter
Probleme und benutze noch eine ältere Version von Windows 10, weil wir úns nicht trauen, das neueste Update zu machen. Vielleicht läuft dann nichts mehr.
Auch würde ich liebend gerne die neuen schnellen Spiele ausprobieren, die in der PCGH immer besprochen und getestet werden.
Leider läuft nun kaum noch etwas von der PCHG-Monats-DVD. Das Gamepad ist deshalb eingemottet.
Auch muss ich im Augenblick  viele Dinge mit dem kleinen Smartphone machen, da der Computer einfach sehr langsam ist und ein flaues Bild hat.

Zur Zeit habe ich als CPU einen AMD QuadCore Phenom II X4 840 mit 3.215 GHz auf einem Gigabyte Mainboard GA-870A-UD3 V2, in einem Sharkoon-Gehäuse Rebel 9, das damals
von PCGH sehr empfohlen wurde. Das BIOS ist vom 10.11.2011. Gekühlt wird das Ganze von einem Scythe Mugen 12 cm und 2 Gehäuselüftern Pure Wings 12 cm von BeQuiet.
Als RAM habe ich 12 GB DDR3 1600 von G Skill und Crucial.
Grafikkarte ist eine AMD Radeon 6850 mit 2 GB Speicher, die von der PCGH ebenfalls sehr gut getestet wurde.
Als Monitor benutze ich seit etwa 7 oder 8 Jahren einen inzwischen leider etwas älteren ASUS VH242 mit 24 Zoll sowie eine Tastatur mit Maus von Microsoft.
Logitech-Webcam für Skype, Kartenleser, ASUS Soundkarte (Tipp von PCGH) mit Audio-Panel, USB 3 und ein DVD-Brenner LG GH 24NS50 sind auch vorhanden und
würden übernommen.
Das System befindet sich auf einer Samsung SSD 850EVO 250 GB. Meine Daten auf einer Samsung HDD 103 SJ 1000 GB.
Mein Netzteil ist ein BeQuiet Straight Power mit 350 Watt.
Das auf den Fotos zu sehende Band im PC-Fach ist eine Lichterkette mit Fernbedienung.
Da ich etwas gehandicapt bin, verfüge ich auch über eine Fernbedienung, mit der ich meinen PC an- und ausschalten kann.
Diese und die dazugehörige PCI-E-Karte würde ich auch in meinem neuen Gehäuse nutzen.

Mein jetziges Netzteil mit 350 Watt würde ich gegen ein ausgezeichnetes gebrauchtes BeQuiet Dark Power mit 450 Watt tauschen.
Als Prozessor würde ich einen AMD Ryzen 5 2600 mit oder ohne X anschaffen sowie als RAM ein G.Skill Aegis DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3000, das zur Zeit günstig ist.
Die beiden Gehäuselüfter würde ich übernehmen, da sie sehr leise und gut sind. Auch die SSD 850 EVO und die Samsung HHD möchte ich behalten.


Zur Aufrüstung würde ich mir folgende Komponenten wünschen:

MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)

MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)

be quiet! Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)

iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)

Das wären 83 Punkte.

Zum Abschluss meiner Bewerbung noch einige Fotos meines PCs:






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nun hoffe ich, dass wir alles richtig gemascht haben und meine Wünsche in Erfüllung gehen und wünsche das Gleiche allen anderen Teilnehmern.

Wie es auch ausgeht, bedanke ich mich sehr herzlich für die Chance  und wünsche dem PCGH-Team und allen Mitbewerbern alles Gute und viel neue Technik in der Zukunft.

Viele liebe Grüße von Ela.


----------



## Bruno01 (21. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo,

nach über einem Jahr Leben im Wohnmobil und den damit verbundenen Einschränkungen wie "Zocken" auf dem Tablet (WoWS Blitz) und dem seltenen Zeitvertreib mit ein paar alten Perlen wie FTL, Siedler2 oder StarCraft (da man halt nicht immer 220V für den Laptop hat...), habe ich jetzt wieder eine Wohnung und habe heute meinen PC das erste mal seit dem 26.06.2017 angeschaltet. Er funktioniert zwar, aber auf anstehende Kracher wie BF5 ist er leider nicht vorbereitet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die aktuelle Besetzung des selbstgebauten (!) Gehäuses besteht aus einem alt-ehrwürdigen *Phenom II X6 1100T* (@3,4GHz), der von einem *EKL Alpenföhn Gotthard* gekühlt wird. Als Pixelschubse dient eine *Radeon 7950* ohne Boost mit gut gereifter GNC 1.0 Architektur von VTX3D. Das Bild wird auf einem *Dell U2713HM *ausgegeben, der eigentlich eher für meine Fotobearbeitung parat stehen soll und für schnelle Shooter nicht 100pro geeignet ist. Für den richtigen Sound sorgt eine *ASUS Xonar Phoebus* und wahlweise ein *Logitech Z5500* oder ein *Sennheiser HD600*. Als Board hält ein *ASRock 970 Extreme 4* alles zusammen, auf dem zudem noch *8GB DDR3-RAM von G-Skill* (F3-1600C9D-8GAO) verbaut sind. Den Strom liefert ein *BeQuiet StraightPower 9 mit 480W* (BQT E9-CM-480W). Das Betriebssystem ist auf einer *Samsung 830 mit 256GB* beheimatet. Für Programme und Spiele steht noch eine *HDD von Samsung *mit 500GB (HD502HJ) zur Verfügung. Daten werden hingegen auf einem 2TB *Datengrab von Toshiba*  (DT01ACA300) gespeichert. Die DVD der PCGH kann über das *Bluray Laufwerk von LG* gelesen werden. Für eine gute Belüftung des Gehäuses dienen, neben dem durchdachten Konzept, zwei *ShadowWings von BeQuite* in 120mm und 140mm.
Man sieht also, es besteht Handlungsbedarf (würde mein Vater jetzt sagen  ) deshalb habe ich mir folgende Komponenten ausgesucht, zu denen sich dann noch ein RyZen 2700X, 16GB DDR4 Ram und später eine 1TB M2 SSD gesellen würden.

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)


Gesamt: 78 Punkte von 85 (7 Punkte übrig)
Ich drücke mal alle Daumen, die ich habe und hoffe auf optisch angenehme Stunden in der dunklen Jahreszeit.

Viele Grüße,
Bruno01

P.S.: Eigentlich hängt der PC als "Bild" an der Wand.


----------



## Chieftain435 (21. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hi PCGH Team,
seit längerm überlege ich meinem System eine aktuelle Note zu verpassen, dies wäre mit dem Gewinn der Pimp my PC 2018-Aktion der Ideale Start. Da meine Restliche Hardware sehr gut ist bzw aktuell keine schweächen zeigt sidn meine Wünsche eher auf Monitor und GraKa.



Meine Asuwahl wäre wie folgt: 



Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)



Aktuell sind in meinem System verbaut: 
I7 4790K mit Noctua NHD15
16 GB DDR3 RAM
GTX 980 EVGA ACX 2.0
1 TB SSD Samsung EVO 750
Be Quiet 800 Gehäuse

Ich würde mich sehr über den gewinn freuen und drücke natürlich auch allen anderen Gamern die Daumen . Ganz besonders meinem kleinen Bruder der auch mitmacht.
Mfg Marc


----------



## Preacher435 (21. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hi PCGH Team,
mit dem Gewinn der Pimp my PC 2018-Aktion würde ich liebend gerne mein etwas in die Jahre gekommnes Setup auffrischen.



Meine Asuwahl wäre wie folgt: 


Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10 600 Watt CM (5 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)


Aktuell sind in meinem System verbaut: 
I7 3770
GTX970FE
16GB DDR3 RAM
256GB Sasmsung Evo 750 SSD
2 TB Seagte HDD
Alpenföhn Brocken

Ich würde mich sehr über den gewinn freuen und drücke natürlich auch allen anderen Gamern die Daumen . Ganz besonders meinem Bruder der auch mitmacht. 
Mfg Phillip


----------



## YaDD (21. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

es ist wieder schön an dieser Aktion mitzumachen.  Meinen aktuellen PC habe ich damals Anfang 2010 zusammengebaut und habe meist zum Spielen von MMORPGs, Strategiespielen und MatLab-Bererchungen benutzt. Zwischendurch waren einige Upgrades wegen Defekten wie der Tausch von AMD 5870 zu GTX 660ti oder zur Leistungsteigerungen wie der Einbau einer SSD oder CPU-Kühlertausch fürs Overclocking des Prozessors benutzt.

 Momentan sieht meine Konfiguration wie folgt aus:

Prozessor: Intel I7 860 @3,8GHz
CPU-Kühler: Alpenföhn Brocken Eco
Mainboard: Asus P7P55D
Arbeitsspeicher: 2x 2 GB  und  2x4 GB 1600  DDR3
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte 660 Ti OC 2GB
Festplatten: Samsung 850 Evo 500 GB SSD & WD 400 GB HDD & Samsung 500 GB HDD
DVD-Brenner: LG GH22NS50
Gehäuse: Xigmatek Asgard
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power E7 600W
Monitor:Samsung  C24FG73FQU.

Ich spiele momentan meistens Path of Exile und Guild Wars 2 in FHD, dabei geht es dem PC mit jedem größeren Patch langsam die Puste aus. Dabei leidet besonders das Gruppenspiel immer mehr, da die CPU schon am Limit in diesen Fällen ist. Zwar hat das Overclocking vor 3 Jahren den nötigen Systemwechsel verschoben, jedoch ist jetzt der Zeitpunkt für einen Plattformwechsel  erreicht.

Damit habe ich mir folgende Wunschkonfiguration überlegt:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 83 Punkte von 85 (2 Punkte übrig).

Dazu würde ich mir dann noch den AMD Ryzen 2700x, 16 GB DDR4 und  be quiet! Straight Power 11 550 Watt Netzteil kaufen sowie die SSD und HDDs aus dem alten Rechner übernehmen.

Zusammenfassend würde  diese Zusammenstellung einen großen Leistungsschub in den genannten Spielen bringen, vor allem höhere  Auflösung mit dem iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1, sowie die Ryzen-CPU viel Rechenkraft für MatLab und MMORPGs bringen. 

Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Glück!

Liebe Grüße.
YaDD


----------



## DE-AKA (21. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo an das PCGH-Team,

durch glückliche (oder auch unglückliche Zustände... wie man es sehen will), werkelt in meinem PC ein  Sammelsurium an sehr unterschiedlich aktuellen Komponenten. Mein Netzteil z.B. ist von 2009, die Grafikkarte von 2016.
Durch einen CPU-Defekt war ich vor 8 Wochen "gezwungen" von einem i7 7700k auf einen i7 8700k zu wechseln. Glücklicherweise habe ich den ursprünglichen Kaufpreis der alten CPU erstattet bekommen und konnte dafür den i7 8700k erwerben, so dass ich letztlich nur die Differenz zwischen Verkaufspreis des alten Z270-Mainboards und dem Neukauf eines Z370-Mainboards tragen musste. 

So sind aber im meinem PC noch diverse ältere Komponenten verbaut, die ich im Falle eines Gewinnes mit Eurer Hilfe aktualisieren würde.

Derzeit eingesetzte Komponenten sind:
- i7 8700k
- MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon
- 16 G.Skill RipJaws 5 DDR4-3200
- Alpenföhn Olymp
- KFA2 EXOC 1070 GTX
- Corsair HX750 Watt
- LanCool One Digital 
- Samsung SSD 960 EVO  500GB
- Samsung SSD 840 EVO 250GB
- Cruical SSD BX200 480GB
- Seagate ST4000 4TB
- Seagate ST2000 2TN
- LG UW 34UC796G 

Die ältesten Komponenten sind also Netzteil, Grafikkarte und Monitor. 
Diese Komponenten würde ich durch meine Wunschauswahl aktualisieren können und wäre zusätzlich in der Lage durch die beQuiet-Lüfter das neue Gehäuse Lauststärkeoptimiert kühlen zu können.
Darüber hinaus würde mir das MSI B450 Tomahawk als Basis für den neuen PC meiner Frau dienen.

Wählen würde ich:
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk (5 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 82 Punkte von 85 (3 Punkte übrig)

Und nun hoffe ich auf ganz viel Glück...


----------



## Rundigger (21. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hi PCGH Team,

Da mein PC selbst bei starker Übertaktung nicht mehr die nötige Leistung hat um aktuelle Spiele in den höchsten Einstellungen zu spielen, ist es Zeit für neue Hardware.

Mein System:
CPU: Intel Core i5 3570K @4,8GHz
CPU Lüfter: Be Quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3
Mainboard: ASRock Z77 Pro4-M
RAM: 16GB Corsair Vengeance DDR3 1866MHz
GPU: Sapphire Radeon HD 7870 GHz Edition FleX @1230MHz
SSD: 120GB ADATA S510
HDD: 3TB Seagate Barracuda
Soundkarte: Asus Strix Raid DLX
Gehäuse: Thermaltake Overseer RX-I
Netzteil: SEASONIC Platinum Series Fanless 520W
Monitor: 3x ASUS VS248H

Ausgewählt habe ich folgende Komponenten:

Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10 600 Watt CM (5 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)

Dazu würde ich noch einen Intel Core i5 8600K und 16GB DDR4 Speicher kaufen.

Mfg Rene


----------



## 4moregames (21. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

ich möchte mich hier auch bewerben da mein Rechner wieder mal etwas angestaubt ist.Da ich Frührentner mit einer bescheidenen Rente bin, hoffe ich natürlich auch mal bei der Aktion, hier gewinnen zu können.

Mein aktuelles System:

CPU: Intel 4770K
Mainboard: Gigabyte Z87HD3
Grafikkarte: MSI RX 580 8GB
Netzteil: Rasurbo 600W
RAM: 5GB DDR-3 1600MHz ; 1x4096  MB Corsair , 1x 1024MB OCZ
CPU-Kühler: Intel boxed
SSD: Samsung 850 EVO 240GB
Festplatte: Seagate Desktop 1GB
Monitor: AOK 2460 G5 1920x1080

Meine Wunschzusammenstellung:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk (5 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10 600 Watt CM (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)

Wenn ich wirklich gewinnen könnte , würde ich natürlich noch eine CPU und Speicher einbauen .
Zocken in WQHD wäre natürlich der Hammer für mich.


----------



## ogstayc (21. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo ihr Lieben,

nicht nur ich habe mit meinen 38 Jahren etwas Performanceprobleme. Lange nicht den PC angesehen, nun sollte es wieder losgehen, aber leider muss man mit seinem Intel i5 2500K auf einem ASUS Board ordentlich Abstriche machen. Da können auch eine Geforce 670 GTX und 8GB Ram nix machen. Auch die 100.000 kleinen HDDs gemischt aus IDE und SATA sollen mal raus - damit es mal übersichtlicher wird. 

Um die Kiste ordentlich aufzubohren habe ich folgende Konfiguration gefunden:

Intel-Mainboard: MSI X299 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (17 Punkte)

Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)

Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (12 Punkte)

Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)

Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)

Die CPU (i7) und den Ram (8 GB) würde ich dann vom Weihnachtsgeld kaufen, wenns nicht reicht muss das Hochzeitskonto herhalten 

Vielen Dank für die Aktion.

LG Mario

Vlt. könnt ihr im nächsten Jahr so eine Aktion für mein Gehäuse machen, paar biologische Upgrades weil beispielsweise der Rücken schmerzt oder so.


----------



## FairyQueen (21. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hey liebes PCGH-Team,

ich freue mich, dass ihr dieses Jahr wieder eure Pimp my PC-Aktion gestartet habt. Mein Studiums-/Gaming-PC ist mittlerweile etwas veraltet, sodass er ein Upgrade gut vertragen kann. Meine aktuellen Komponenten sind die Folgenden:

Prozesor: AMD FX-8320E
Mainboard: ASRock N68-GS4/USB3 FX
Grafikkarte: Palit GTX 960 (4 GB)
Arbeitsspeicher: 16 GB DDR3-RAM (1600 MHz)
Festplatte: 3 TB Hitachi
Netzteil: 600 W LC-Power
Gehäuse: Sharkoon Midi-Tower
Monitor: 19 Zoll Philips HWC7190T




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe bei den Teilen versucht ein möglichst breites Upgrade meines PCs zu erhalten und bin auf diese Komponenten gekommen:


AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (12 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX Vega 64 Air Boost 8G OC (27 Punkte)

Gesamt: 82 Punkte von 85 (3 Punkte übrig)


Zunächst einmal war mein Fokus den über 10 Jahre alten Philips-Monitor durch einen modernen Freesync-Monitor mit anständiger WQHD-Auflösung zu ersetzen, sowie meine Grafikkarte entsprechend aufzurüsten. Die Vega 64 sollte dabei gut mit dem Freesync-Monitor zusammenarbeiten. Als Motherboard habe ich die X470-Plattform gewählt, da mich eure Berichte über die neuen Ryzen-CPUs überzeugt haben. Weil ich mit meinen akuellen acht Kernen gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe, würde ich einen Ryzen 7 2700(X) dazukaufen. Arbeitsspeicher würde ich selbst auf 16 GB DDR4-Ram aufrüsten und endlich auf eine schnelle SSD rüberwechseln, damit Windows endlich wieder anständig bootet. Beim Gehäuse habe ich mich für das Dark Base Pro 900 entschieden, das zum einen genügend Platz für alle aktuellen und zukünftige Erweiterungen bietet, sowie optisch unglaublich viel hermacht. 
Zuletzt wolte ich mein Netzteil auf die Grafikkarte und den Prozessor einstimmen und habe mir deswegen das Dark Power Pro 11 ausgewählt, das die Aufgabe optimal erfüllen sollte.

Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Erfolg und Daumen hoch für diese tolle Aktion von euch!


----------



## Gremlin88 (21. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebes PCGH-Team,
schon seit einiger Zeit habe ich vor meinen mittlerweile recht lahmen PC mal ein Upgrade zu gönnen. Da ich aktuell studiere, ist mein Budget für Hardwareaufrüstungen jedoch recht begrenzt. Mein aktueller PC ist etwa 5 Jahre alt und ich meine ihn schon des Öfteren nachts, wenn es in meinem Zimmer ganz still ist, nach aktuelleren Komponenten flehen gehört zu haben! Wenn ich dann das Licht anmache ist es aber auf einmal wieder völlig ruhig. Gruselig!

Aktuell steht der Arme in folgender Konfiguration auf meinem Schreibtisch:

Prozessor: Intel Core i5-2500K
Mainboard: ASUS P8Z68-V PRO GEN3
RAM: 4x DDR3 G Skill F3-14900CL9-4GBSR (insg. 16GB)
Grafik: GIGABYTE GeForce GTX 770 (2048 MBytes of GDDR5 SDRAM)
Speicher: SAMSUNG SSD 830 Series (128GB) + Seagate ST32000542AS (2000GB)
Netzteil: Enermax Power Supply Modu87+ 700W
Monitor: DELL U2715H

Als Entspannung vom vielen Lernen spiele ich auf dieser Rakete abends gerne das ein oder andere Game, zuletzt das grafisch äußerst anspruchsvolle Fallout 4. NOCH anspruchsvollere Games machen aufgrund der betagten Grafikkarte keinen großen Spaß. Daher folgt auch mein Upgradewunsch mit der *MSI GeForce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC*.
Da ich den PC jedoch nicht nur zum Zocken sondern vor allem auch fürs Studium benutze (Maschinenbau), habe ich aktuell vor ein CPU-Upgrade auf einen AMD Ryzen 7-2700X durchzuführen. Dies wäre finanziell machbar und entspräche einer Vervierfachung der Threads und sollte zu deutlich schnelleren Simulationsberechnungen (hauptsächlich FEM-Berechnungen mit Ansys sowie SolidWorks, falls bekannt^^) führen. Hier muss ich aktuell doch recht lange auf die Ergebnisse warten. Außerdem könnte ich in Kombination mit der neuen Grafikkarte auch mal eine Anno 2205 auf akzeptablen Einstellungen spielen. Welch ein Traum! Für den Prozessor benötige ich natürlich ein neues Mainboard sowie einen passenden CPU-Kühler, welche ich mir aktuell aber noch nicht leisten kann, hier würde also das *MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon* in Kombination mit dem *be quiet! Shadow Rock Slim* perfekt passen!

Ein weiteres Problem ergibt sich, wenn ich längere zeit spiele oder eben Simulationen laufen habe. Dann überhitzt der PC und vor allem die Grafikkarte taktet sich runter. Wenn ich die Fronttür offen stehen lasse bleibt der Innenraum etwas kühler aber da ich ein Silent-Fan bin ist das auf Dauer auch keine zufriedenstellende Lösung. Damit der Rechner von außen etwas leiser ist habe ich außerdem die Innenseiten gedämmt, aufgrund des kleinen Gehäuses in Kombination mit dem aktuell verbauten CPU-Kühler musste ich sogar wieder ein Stück der Dämmung herausschneiden, da ich ansonsten die Tür nicht mehr zu bekommen hätte.  (siehe Bilder) Hier träume ich schon seit Monaten von einem *be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900*, es würde nicht nur meine Silentansprüche vollstens erfüllen, sondern auch die zerschnittene Dämmung ersetzen und Platzprobleme würde ich mit diesem Gehäuse wohl die nächsten 20 Jahre auch nicht bekommen. Das es dabei auch optisch in der höchsten Liga spielt brauch, danke ich, nicht extra erwähnt zu werden. Wobei ich es ja jetzt doch erwähnt habe. 

Und wenn das alles nicht schon genug Probleme wären, scheint sich mein treuer DELL Bildschirm auch langsam aber sicher zu verabschieden ☹. Dieser schaltet sich manchmal bei der Benutzung, scheinbar völlig unregelmäßig, für einige Millisekunden aus, und das obwohl die Kabel alle richtig fest angeschlossen sind. Ursache ist für mich unklar und extrem nervig, vor allem beim Zocken. Der *iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1* würde also das Traumaufrüstpaket perfekt abrunden!

Abschließend noch einmal der zusammengefasste Aufrüstwunsch:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock Slim (2 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)



Nun hoffe ich, dass ich auch einmal von der Glücksfee wahrgenommen werde und drücke mir ausnahmsweise mal selbst die Daumen


Unabhängig vom Gewinnspiel möchte ich auf diesem Wege mal viele Grüße und ein riesen Lob an das gesamte PCGH-Team senden! Ich lese sowohl eure Zeitschrift (mittlerweile auch die online-News) bereits seit etwa 15 Jahren und bin jedes Mal aufs Neue begeistert, was und vor allem wie detailverliebt ihr interessante Hardwarethemen behandelt. Besonders gefällt mir hier die technische Tiefe und die sehr subjektive, wissenschaftliche Art und Weise selbst komplexe Themen zu behandeln. Ich hoffe, dass ihr uns noch viele Jahre PC- und Game-technisch auf dem aktuellen Stand haltet! 

Viele Grüße euer Gremlin88 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FwHardware (21. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Servus, jetzt noch meine Bewrbung - die hoffentlich nicht zu spät ist...
Also ich bin nicht der Profi- oder Dauerspieler und wenn, dann ist es eher mal ein Strategiespiel, aber auch dafür ist meine Hardware in die Jahre gekommen:
In meinem No-name Gehäuse befinden sich folgende Komponenten:
- Gigabyte GA P35-DS 4 Mainboard
- Intel Core2Duo E8400
- ASUS X1950 GraKa
4GB RAM, HDD und BeQuiet NT
(und dieser startet auch nur noch aus dem warmen heraus, also über kurzes aus-und einschalten des NT)

Aus den Komponenten würde ich folgende wählen:
- be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2
- be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4
-  iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1
- MSI X399 MEG Creation
- MSI Geforce GTX 1070 Ti Gaming 8G

Nun hoffe ich, dass ein "Gelegenheitsspieler" ein neues Baby bekommt...

Danke!!!


----------



## Sevenspirit (21. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Vielen Dank PCGH,
ich wollte schon lange mein System erneuern jetzt habe ich dank euch die Gelegenheit

Momentan ist folgendes installiert

Mainboard  ASRock Fatal1ty Z170 Gaming K4
CPU  Intel-6700k
GPU  amd r9  280x + Wasserkühler
RAM  16gb 3200mhz
SSD  Samsung 500gb sata
HDD  1tb WD green
Netzteil  be quiet! Straight Power 10
Kuehlung: Wasserkühlung mit 3x120mm Radiator

Meine Wunschliste ist die Folgende

Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 80 Punkte von 85 (5 Punkte übrig)

Dann muss ich nur noch eine neue cpu holen und bin wieder auf dem neusten Stand


----------



## DPr (21. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Ich versuch auf diesem Weg auch einmal mein Glück. 
Aktuell werkelt als Gehirn ein AMD Phenom II 1090 auf einem Asus M5A97 R2. 2x 4GB (DDR3) von Kingston stehen helfend zur Seite auf der Hauptplatine. Von Skythe kühlt noch der Andy Samurai Master die CPU.
 Die MSI GTX 1070 GamingX (8GB) liefert die Bilder. Die an einem Dell U2515H ausgegeben werden (Zwitter aus den Möglichkeiten für halbwegs brauchbare Bildbearbeitung und Spieltauglichkeit)
Ein BeQuit Dark Power Pro 650W liefert den Strom. Den Sound liefert die Asus Essence STX (ich möchte sie nicht missen) Verpackt ist das ganze in einem uralten Panzerschrank ähnlichen
Cooler Master Stacker STC-T01 ATX. Riesig, viiiiiiel Platz für Festplatten und ähnliches. Aber sehr altbacken (ungefähr 2008 gekauft) und in einigen Belangen auch sehr unflexibel. Momentan hab ich einiges ausprobiert, um das alte Silbermonster an die aktuellen Gegebenheiten anzupassen (sieht aber dementsprechend wüst)
Dazu noch 2 SSD, 3 HDD und ein Laufwerk für die Silberlinge.



Sollte ich zu den Glücklichen Gewinnern gehören, würde vom örtlichen Dealer des Vertrauens noch ein AMD RYZEN 2600x oder eher der 2700x und 16GB DDR4 das System komplett machen. 

    AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10 600 Watt CM (5 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 81 Punkte von 85 (4 Punkte übrig)


----------



## sijjin (21. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH- Team,

leider ist mein aktuelles System schon sehr in die Jahre gekommen und als ich es Ende 2012 zusammengebaut hatte war es auch nur in der Mittelklasse.

Verbaut sind folgende Teile:

Intel Core I5 2500k
Asus P8Z77-V
Netzteil Dark Power Pro 650wt
8 GB (2x2096MB)  Team Group Elite DDR 3-1333 Arbeitsspeicher
2GB Gigabyte Radeon HD 7850 OC 
EKL Alpenföhn Groß Clockner Tower Kühler.
WD Green 1TB (2011)
WD Green 1TB (2009)
Samsung 840 Evo 750GB (ist später dazu gekommen wird aber auf Grund der alten Schnittstellen nicht komplett unterstützt)

Wegen dem Alter würde ich gerne die ganze Plattform aktualisieren (das alte ist meiner Meinung nach nur begrenzt aufbaufähig). Folgende Teile würde ich mir dazu von euch wünschen:


AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX Vega 64 Air Boost 8G OC (27 Punkte)

Gesamt: 74 Punkte von 85 (11 Punkte übrig)

Dazu bekommt das System noch von mir einen Prozessor Ryzen 5 2600 und Arbeitsspeicher Ballistix Sport LT BLS2C8G4D240FSB 16GB (8GB x 2).

Würde mich sehr freuen wenn mein System den Zuschlag bekommt, aber allen anderen wünsche ich auch viel Erfolg.


----------



## EastCoast (21. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH,


na dann möchte ich hier auch einmal mitmachen, da ich mit meinem aktuellen Rechner in vielen Fällen doch entweder im CPU- (GTA V, LS17, ETS2, jeweils mit sehr vielen Mods) oder GPU-Limit hänge (speziell Witcher 3), und ich auch gerne mal wieder den einen oder anderen neueren AAA-Titel ohne größere Einschränkungen spielen würde. Ursprünglich war der Rechner (damals noch mit gebrauchtem i3) für einen meiner Neffen gedacht, aber letzten Endes habe ich ihn dann doch selbst behalten und zwischenzeitlich nur den i3 durch den Xeon ersetzt sowie die WD Red und die beiden Corsair-Ramriegel hinzugefügt.


Momentan verbaut sind:


*CPU:* Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3 
*Kühler:* EKL Alpenföhn Ben Nevis
*Ram:* 16 Gb DDR3L-1600 Mhz (1x8 Gb Hynix ECC non-reg + 2x4 Gb Corsair Vengeance LP weiß)
*MB*: MSI H87M-G43
*GPU:* MSI GTX 1050 Ti Gaming X 4G
*SSD:* Samsung 750 Evo 500 Gb
*HDD:* WD Red 2Tb
*NT:* Corsair Vengeance 400W
*Case:* BitFenix Comrade mit 1 zusätzl. Arctic F12 PWM (2BB-Lager)
*Monitor:* BenQ GW2270 (21,5" FHD, 60 Hz, VA-Panel)
und dazu noch 1 DVD-Lw, das ich aber quasi nie brauche...habe ich nur noch aus nostalgischen Gründen eingebaut ^^


Wünschen würde ich mir folgende Komponenten:

*AMD-Mainboard*: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
*Netzteil:* be quiet! Pure Power 10 600 Watt CM (5 Punkte)
*Gehäuse*: be quiet! Silent Base 601 Window Silver (6 Punkte)
*Monitor:* iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
*Nvidia-Grafikkarte*: MSI Geforce GTX 1070 Ti Gaming 8G (21 Punkte)

*Gesamt:* 54 Punkte von 85 (31 Punkte übrig)

Als CPU käme ein Ryzen 2600X/2700/2700X sowie 16 Gb 3200er Ram hinzu, den Kühler würde ich erstmal weiter nutzen, sofern er ohne extra AM4-Kit draufpasst. Bei der Grafik reicht mir eine 1070 Ti locker, da ich  erstmal sowieso weiter mit dem BenQ Vorlieb nehmen werde. Mein aktuelles Gehäuse hingegen würde ich für den Fall des Gewinnens gerne austauschen. Für den geringen Preis ist es nicht schlecht, aber die leistungsstärkeren und stromhungrigeren Komponenten würde ich darin dann doch nicht unterbringen wollen. Beim Netzteil bin ich zwar zufrieden mit meinem Corsair Vengeance, das nun seit ca. 2 Jahren ca. 15h täglich zuverlässig läuft, allerdings nervt es mich, dass ich damals kein Modell mit Kabelmanagement gekauft habe. Speziell beim Reinigen des Rechners, was ich dringend mal wieder tun sollte, wie man am beigefügten Bild erkennen kann, wäre ein Modell mit CM echt Gold wert.

Bleibt nur der Monitor, den ich selbst nicht brauchen kann, da ich Freesync und hohe Bildwiederholfrequenz nicht brauche, und ein TN-Panel grundsätzlich nicht möchte. Allerdings hat mein Patenjunge eine Radeon 470 oder 570 und zockt derzeit noch auf einem alten Asus 19-Zöller mit 1440x900px. Für den wäre der Monitor bestimmt ein schönes Geschenk zu Weihnachten. Aus Platzgründen wäre der "kleine" 25-Zöller da auch eine sehr gute Wahl.

Aber gut, jetzt habe ich genug gequasselt. Wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel und mir selbst auch ein klein wenig Glück.


----------



## Ocmob (21. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebes PCGH - Pimp my PC 2018 - Team,


Seit Menschengedenken, also seit ich meinen ersten PC besaß, hatte ich immerzu Mittelklasse Rechner (AMD Duron 1,2 Ghz / Nvidia GF4-MX440 - Intel Pentium E6300 / Radeon HD 3850 - AMD FX 8370E / Nvidia Geforce GTX 960)


Da nun schon wieder mein Lieblingsspiel traurig vor sich hin ruckelt (Battlefield 1: 2560*1080 - Hohe Grafikqualität - drops unter 40 fps) , während mein Rechner akustisch oder eher optisch: sprich ohne Gehäuse (siehe unten) aus dem letzten (also allen) Löchern pfeift?!  --> Steht demnächst wieder eine Aufrüstung an, mein angespartes Budget für neue Komponenten nach knapp 3 Jahren beträgt etwa 600 - 700 Euro.


Derzeit sieht mein PC folgendermaßen aus:


*Mainboard*:    Asus 970 Pro Gaming/Aura - Nachfolger des Asus M5A97 R2.0 aus PCGH 01/2013
*CPU*:        AMD FX-8370E - aus PCGH 12/2014
*RAM*:        16 GB G.Skill Trident X DDR3 2400 Mhz (F3-2400C10D-16GTX) - aus PCGH 09/2013
*Grafikkarte*:    Asus Geforce GTX 960 DirectCU II OC (GTX960-DC2OC-4GD5-BLACK) - als Strix DC2OC-4GD5 in PCGH 06/2015
*Gehäuse*:    - verbaut für Retro-PC - NZXT Beta - aus PCGH eXtreme #04/09
*Netzteil*:    Aerocool AE-750
*CPU-Kühler*:    Xilence M612 Pro - aus PCGH eXtreme User-Test 29.09.2015
*SSD*:        Samsung PM961 256 GB (MZ-VLW2560) - OEM zu 960 EVO aus PCGH 02/2017
*HDD*:        WD Caviar Green 1.0 TB (WD10EAVS) - aus PCGH 05/2009


*Monitor*:    LG 29UM58 (2560 x 1080 21:9)
*Keyboard*:    Sharkoon SkillerPro
*Maus*:        Logitech G502 Proteus Core - aus PCGH 07/2014
*Headset*:    Sharkoon SharkZone H30




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Übrigens zum Gehäuse, ich habe noch das NZXT Beta von meinem vorigen PC (Pentium E6300), das wollte allerdings nicht so richtig mit meinem CPU-Kühler und meiner Grafikkarte harmonieren, daher hatte ich mich damals dazu entschlossen um meinen jetzigen PC dennoch in Betrieb zu nehmen, diesen in einem Bench-Table artigen Aufbau (siehe Bilder "PC-Innenraum) zu betreiben, bis mich ein neues Gehäuse anspricht (so läuft er nun bereits seit 2,5 Jahren ) in meinem NZXT Beta habe ich meinen Retro-PC (Duron 1,2 Ghz) untergebracht.


Nebenbei: Die Zeitschriften im Hintergrund sind genau die PCGH mit den zugehörigen Test meiner derzeit verbauten Komponenten.


Mein Aufrüst-Budget würde für Einsteiger/Mittelklasse-Komponenten reichen, Nun habe ich aber einen* TRAUM*: Dieses *EINE MAL* mit meinem Mittelklasse-Aufrüstbudget (600-700 Euro) *EINMAL* einen *OBERKLASSE-PC* draus zu machen, wo dann einmal auch *Gehäuse*, *Mainboard* und *Netzteil NICHT* nur *BUDGET-KLASSE* sind.


Folgende Komponenten habe ich dazu ausgesucht:
*Ausgewählte Produkte*

Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10 600 Watt CM (5 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)


Für mich stellt sich das bildlich wie folgt dar: Einmal nicht immer nur einen - durchaus brauchbaren - Dacia haben, sondern das EINE MAL mal einen Ferrari, davon allerdings nur den neuen Satz Reifen zahlen zu müssen, auch wenn sie genausoviel kosten wie der ganzer Dacia 


Gedacht habe ich mir daher folgendes: Sollte PCGH mich zusammen mit MSI, Iiyama und Be Quiet mit "Pimp my PC 2018" bei der Verwirklichung meines Traumes unterstützen, könnte ich mein ganzes gespartes Budget für einen Oberklasse Prozessor: "*Core i7-9700k*" und *16 GB G.Skill Trident Z > 3200 Mhz* verwenden. Meinen Prozessor Kühler (bis 165 Watt TDP) meine 256 GB NVMe-SSD sowie meine HDD könnte ich weiter verwenden. Den Rest des Oberklasse-Traum-PC's würde mir PCGH - Pimp my PC 2018 sponsoren.


Der zusätzliche Iiyama WQHD-Monitor, welcher dann mein Hauptmonitor wäre, würde den Traum bildlich verwirklichen, da ich noch nie einen mehr als 60hz Monitor hatte, außerdem habe ich nicht bei allen Spielen optimale 21:9 Unterstützung.


*Was ist an dem PC --> Traum?!!!:*
- *Oberklasse Mainboard* (Overclocking (z.B. bis DDR4-4000, Wi-Fi, 2x RGB-Header, M2-Kühler, ALC1220 Audio Chipset)
- neben dem i9-9900k *schnellster Spiele Prozessor*
- *Übertakter Ram* mit Intel evtl 3600-4000 Mhz möglich
-* Neuste Grafikkarten Generation* --> schneller als GTX 1080 Ti und Möglichkeit zur Nutzung von Raytracing und DLSS z.B. in Battlefield V
- *144hz WQHD* Monitor, der Sweet Spot - aus WQHD-Massentest in PCGH 10/2018, durch 144hz weniger Tearing
- *Be Quiet Marken Netzteil* mit 80+ Silver und Cable- Management
- *Be Quiet Marken Gehäuse* mit Echtglas Fenster, Schalldämmung, RGB Beleuchtung, Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM Lüfter, USB-C 3.1, Möglichkeit für WaKü


Alle oben aufgeführten Features habe ich noch nie gehabt, und ein Großteil wird ohne den Pimp my PC-Traum auch weiterhin unerreichbar bleiben.


Sollte es durch glückliche Fügung tatsächlich geschehen, wäre es ein riesiger tatsächlich wahr geworden* TRAUM* einmal mit recht begrenztem Budget einen *OBERKLASSE-PC* zu haben.


Außerdem freut es mich sehr mit, dass ich mit meiner für mich optimal passenden Auswahl die Grenze von 85 Punkten exakt ausschöpfen konnte.


*Viele Liebe Grüße an ein Super Team* und auch viel Glück den anderen Mitbewerbern!


René (Ocmob)


----------



## Avero (21. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

es ist wieder schön an dieser Aktion mitzumachen. Meinen aktuellen PC habe ich größtenteils seit 2014; die ursprüngliche Grafikkarte (R9 270X) wurde nach einem Defekt getauscht.
Momentan sieht meine Konfiguration wie folgt aus:

CPU: FX8320E @ 4.5 GHz
CPU Kühler: Scythe Katana 4 mit Artic F9 PWM
Mainboard: ASRock 970 Extreme 3 R2.0
RAM: 8GB Crucial Ballistix DDR3 1600 Mhz
Grafikkarte: Sapphire Pulse RX580 4G
HDD: Seagate Barracuda 1TB
SSD: Kingston HyperX 120GB
Gehäuse: Cooltek Antiphon
PSU: bequiet Pure Power 10 400W
Monitor 1: ASUS VS228N (21,5 Zoll)
Monitor 2: BenQ FP767 (17 Zoll)

Leider ist die CPU schon recht schnell am Limit, besonders in Blender oder auch in Spielen. Zwar hat OC den Plattformwechsel verschoben, aber jetzt wäre der perfekte Zeitpunkt .

Damit habe ich mir folgende Wunschkonfiguration ausgesucht:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX Vega 64 Air Boost 8G OC (27 Punkte)

Gesamt: 65 Punkte von 85 (20 Punkte übrig)


Dazu würde ich mir dann noch den AMD Ryzen 2700, 16 GB DDR4 und ein neues Netzteil kaufen.


Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Glück!

LG


----------



## Kosix (21. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

bei mir ist es wirklich mal Zeit für ein Upgrade. Denn mein Rechner, den ich Anfang 2013 zusammengebaut habe, ist nicht mehr der Schnellste.  Der AMD FX8350  und die AMD Radeon R9 270X sind wirklich nicht mehr tauglich für aktuelle Spiele wie PUGH und GTA 5. Ich würde mich freue, wenn mein Rechner durch Pimp my PC 2018 mal eine Auffrischung kriegen würde.

Mein Aktuelles System:
CPU: AMD FX 8350
GPU: AMD Radeon R9 270X
RAM: 16 GB DDR3 1333MHz
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3 (rev. 1.2)
Cooler: Be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (wurde nachgerüstet, der BOX Kühler war zu laut)
SSD: Samsung Evo 840 128 GB (wurde nachgerüstet)	
HDD: WD Blue 1TB
PSU: Inter-Tech Combat Power CP-650W (Mein größter Anfängerfehler)
2x LG DVD Laufwerk
Gehäuse: Xigmatek Utgard
Monitor: LG 29EB53-B

Mein Wunschsystem:

Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)

Meinen Kühler, SSD und HDD würde ich ins neue System übernehmen. Meine DVD Laufwerke würden ebenfalls ins neues System kommen. Aber durch die Fronttür des Dark Base Pro 900 wären die Laufwerke elegant versteckt. 

MFG,
Kosix


----------



## EnigmaticDragon (21. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo an die PCGH Redaktion & Community,

mehr als vier Jahre ist es mittlerweile her, seit ich mir meinen ersten eigenen PC zusammengeschraubt habe - unter Rücksprache mit der hilfsbereiten Community hier.  Sonderlich aktiv war ich hier seither nicht, das muss ich gestehen, ich bin einer dieser vielen stillen Leser im Hintergrund. 

Dieses Schmuckstück war damals das Resultat:

Intel-Mainboard: ASRock H87M Pro4
CPU: Intel Xeon E3-1230v3
Gehäuse: Sharkoon MA-W1000
Monitor: LG Electronics Flatron IPS235P + ein steinalter Acer als Zweitmonitor
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power E9 | 450W
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: Inno3D GeForce GTX 770 iChill HerculeZ X3 Ultra, 4096 MB DDR5




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Seither war ich mit meinem kompakten Computer im mATX Format immer zufrieden, nur einmal habe ich minimal aufgerüstet, den lauten Boxed Kühler von Intel ausgebaut und dafür den Shadow Rock 2 von be quiet! zwischen die restlichen Komponenten gezwängt. Beim Zocken hat mir mein PC immer gute Dienste geleistet, zumindest bei älteren Spielen, bei neueren muss ich inzwischen Abstriche hinnehmen, was die Grafik anbelangt. Schade, besonders da ich mich sehr für die diversen Techniken und Grafikeffekte interessiere, die in Spielen zum Einsatz kommen. 

Allerdings nutze ich meinen PC nicht nur zum Spielen, nein, er begleitet mich nun auch schon seit 4 Jahren bei der Spieleentwicklung. Mittlerweile befinde ich mich im dritten Master Semester im Studiengang _Informatik: Games Engineering_ an der TU München. Im Zuge des Studiums und in meiner Freizeit arbeite ich an vielen kleineren Games Projekten und auch dabei stoße inzwischen ich an die Leistungsgrenzen meines Rechners (CPU, GPU, RAM), insbesondere auch da ich 3D Modelle & Texturen gerne selbst erstelle. Spiele zu entwickeln kann meiner Erfahrung nach manchmal leistungshungriger sein als das Endprodukt selbst.

Zudem wollte ich mir schon lange ein HMD zulegen. Einerseits um eigene Ideen umzusetzen und mehr Erfahrungen im Entwickeln für Virtual Reality zu sammeln, andererseits natürlich zum Zocken (bekenne mich hiermit als VR Fan  ). Allerdings ist meine GTX770 dafür definitiv zu schwach. Schon lange war ich gespannt auf die neue GPU Generation von Nvidia und spätestens seit der Ankündigung vom Realtime Raytracing war für mich als Techie klar, dass ich das selbst ausprobieren muss und endlich meine Grafikkarte aufrüste. Allerdings würde die Anschaffung eines HMD und neuer Komponenten für meinen PC das Budget sprengen.

Daher, please *Pimp my PC*! Und zwar mit folgenden Komponenten:

Intel-Mainboard: MSI B360 Gaming Plus (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 601 Window Silver (6 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)

Wie man sieht habe ich den Großteil meiner Punkte in die RTX 2080 Ti investiert. Normalerweise weit außerhalb meines Budgets, daher musste das einfach sein.  Damit sollte ich für ein paar Jahre ausgesorgt haben und könnte mit NVIDIA RTX experimentieren. Wichtig war mir auch noch das neue Gehäuse und der größere Formfaktor des Mainboards, da die Komponenten in meinem aktuellen Setup doch sehr eingezwängt sind. Dazu gesellt sich noch die günstigste Monitor Variante, welche meinen Acer in den Ruhestand schicken würde. Um das neue Mainboard auch nutzen zu können, würde ich meiner CPU noch ein Upgrade verpassen. Außerdem kommen noch ein paar neue RAM Riegel dazu, da 8GB heute vielleicht noch zum Zocken reichen, allerdings bei der Spieleentwicklung schnell zu knapp werden. Und genug Geld für ein HMD wäre dann vermutlich auch noch übrig.

Für den letzten Pimp-Punkt bleibt dann nur noch der _be quiet! Pure Rock_ übrig. Doch da ich eigentlich mit meinem Shadow Rock sehr zufrieden bin, würde ich den Pure Rock gerne in der PCGH Community als Trostpreis verschenken, solltet ihr euch dafür entscheiden meinen PC aufzurüsten.

Endlich wieder Ultra Settings! Endlich VR! Und reibungslos Games Projekte umsetzen!

Also, wie sieht's aus PCGH? Ihr pimpt meinen PC und ich sorge dafür, dass die Videospiele Presse auch in Zukunft noch genug zu berichten hat. Deal?


----------



## kung-schu (21. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Na hallöchen, 

wie es so ist - wenn eine Deadline ansteht, vergisst man es bis kurz vor Schluss und schustert dann im letzten Moment etwas zusammen (Prokrastination ftw ) .
Habe mich durch den Rechner geklickt und Hauptaugenmerk auf weitere Aufrüstbarkeit für kommendes Jahr (Stichwort Zen 2) gelegt. Sollte ich in die Auwahl kommen, würde der i7 2600 gegen ein Ryzen 7 2700 getauscht werden.
Zudem liebäugle ich schon länger mit einem neuen Monitor mit WQHD in 27 Zoll, der meinen alten iiyama ablöst.

Ich habe zwar erst dieses Jahr meine AMD R9 280X gegen eine GeForce 1080 getauscht, allerdings wäre es (vor allem auf Grund den zu Verfügung stehenden AMD Freesync Monitoren) interessant, wie sich eine RX Vega 64 Air im Vergleich zur 1080 schlägt.
Und wenn Zen2 sich im P/L Verhältnis ebenfalls so gut schlägt (wie Zen 1 und 1,5), dann wird es wohl im kommenden Jahr weiter aufgerüstet.

Bei meinem Gehäuse habe ich damals (2011) darauf geachtet, dass es in meinen Schreibtisch passt und gedämmt ist. Leider merke ich nun die Nachteile - durch das kleine Gehäuse steigen die Temperaturen (kaum Luftdurchfluss möglich) und kommende Graffikkarten passen sicher nicht mehr rein (die 1080 war schon knapp). Auch größere CPU Kühler werden hier nicht passen - bereits für den aktuellen Alpenföhn musste ich die Dämmung an der Seitenwand entfernen.

Mein Netzteil hat bereits auch einige Jahre auf dem Buckel (kann ich gar nicht mehr nachvollziehen) - hat mir aber bisher gute Dienste geleistet (gj bequiet). Denke aber auch hier, dass ich für die Zukunft besser gerüstet sein könnte.

Ich hoffe, dass nach dieser Erklärung meine Auwahl  Sinn ergibt 

*Meine Zusammenstellung:*

    AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX Vega 64 Air Boost 8G OC (27 Punkte)

Gesamt: 78 Punkte von 85 (7 Punkte übrig)



*Mein bisheriges System: *

NZXT SOURCE 210 ELITE gedämmt
Intel Core i7-2600
Asus P8P67 v3.1 
2x 4GB Corsair XMS3 DDR3-1333
Asus GeForce GTX 1080
Crucial MX100 (256GB)
Crucial MX300 (500GB)
WD Black WD1002FAEX (1TB)
iiyama ProLite 2473HD
be quiet! dark power pro (550W)
Asus Xonar D1

*PS
*In meinem Schrank liegen bereits 2x 16Gb Corsair Vengeance DDR4 3200 Arbeitsspeicher (gekauft als "Wertanlage" ). Ich wäre also Ready2Go^^
Grüße
Marcus


----------



## xGhostriderx (21. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team, 

hier mein System.

Derzeitges System:
Prozessor: Pentium 4 Q6600
Lüfter: Artic Freezer Pro 7
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA EP35-DS4
Arbeitsspeicher OCZ 2x 2 GB DDR2 
SSD: Samsung 840 Pro
HDD: Samsung 320GB
Grafikkarte:  XFX R7770
Netzteil: Power LC6650GP3 350 W

Ausgewählte Hardware:


Intel-Mainboard: MSI X299 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (17 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (12 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce GTX 1070 Ti Gaming 8G (21 Punkte)

Gesamt: 84 Punkte von 85 (1 Punkte übrig)


----------



## losthope0076 (21. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Ich finde eure Aktion wirklich genial.

Mein System sieht momentan folgendermasen aus.

Mein gehaeuse ist ein Phanteks Enthoo Pro M, das von 8 Lueftern gekuehlt wird.
Oben ist der 360 Radiator mit 3x 120 mm Noiseblocker eloop ps
und die Restlichen sind noiseblocker eloop b12-2.
Gesteuert werden die Luefter ueber den Aquaero 5 lt.

Mein Mainboard ist ein Asus x370 prime pro mit einem Ryzen 7 1700x und 16 GB G.Skill RipJaws IV mit 3000 Mhz.
Meine Grafikkarte ist eine rx 580x in der special edition von Sapphire.

Gekuehlt wird die CPU von einem Alphacool NexXxoS XP3 Light.
Eigentlich war es geplant, die Grafikkarte naechsten Monat auch auf die Wasserkuehlung umzusetzen, aber wenn ich glueck habe brauche ich es dank euch nicht mehr.

Als Festplatten sind verbaut, eine Samsung 850 Pro 500 gb Sata und eine 3TB Western digital red pro mit 7200 rpm.
Mit Strom wird das System durch einen be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 mit 650 Watt versorgt.

Mein System ist eigentlich schoen so wie es momentan ist, aber ich kann mich nicht zurueckhalten meinem System noch etwas mehr Leistung zu geben.



Die Teile die ich Gerne haetten waeren,:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)


Durch das neue Mainboard hoffe ich meinen 3k ram richtig Takten zu koennen, momentan geht es nicht hoeher als knapp 2700mhz.
und villeicht hole ich mir dann auch noch den neuen 2700x.

Der CPU-kuehler sowie der Monitor ist nur ausgewaehlt, weil ich es musste. 
Ich habe einen 34 Zoll UWQHD Monitor und einen Zweiten 27 Zoller mit WQHD.

Vielen Dank fuer euer Angebot


----------



## K-Means (21. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Moin an die PCGH-Crew,

ich finde es cool, dass Pimp My PC in die nächste Runde geht und nehme dieses Jahr gerne erstmalig daran Teil. 

Mein aktueller PC:

CPU: Ryzen 7 1700 
Mainboard: ASRock Taichi X370
Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock 3
Arbeitsspeicher: Corsair 16 GB DDR4 3200 MHz
Grafikkarte: Zotac GT630 / GT220
SSD: Samsung 860 500 GB
HDD: WD Blue 3 TB
Gehäuse: be quiet! Pure Base 600
Netzteil: Seasonic Prime Gold 650 W
Monitor: Acer XFHUA270




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Meine Auswahl:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X399 MEG Creation (24 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (12 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX Vega 64 Air Boost 8G OC (27 Punkte)

Gesamt: 84 Punkte von 85 (1 Punkte übrig)

Mein bisheriges Ryzen-System strauchelt noch stark aufgrund des Mining-Hypes, der Grafikkartenpreise in enorme Höhen geschleudert hatte. Also bin ich bislang noch bei meiner alten GT630 verblieben (was wirklich beschämend ist...). Immerhin konnte ich so viele Indie-Spiele genießen und habe mich in PC-Virtualisierung und GPU-Passthrough unter Linux eingearbeitet (nicht zuletzt aufgrund eures netten Artikels in der 01/2018).  Entsprechend würde ich meinen PC nun gerne um eine Vega 64 aufwerten, um graphisch endlich im Jahr 2018 anzukommen. Als Mainboard habe ich mich für das X399-Motherboard entschieden, da ich gerne meine CPU-Leistung mit Threadripper erweitern würde. Gerade der günstige Preis eines 1920X mit 12 Kernen reizt mich ungemein. Ansonsten habe ich soweit Teile gewählt, die eine konsequente Erweiterung aktueller Komponenten darstellen. Diese würde ich dann entsprechend verkaufen und würde aktuell wohl noch gute Preise erzielen. Somit würde ich einen Threadripper 1920X, einen Dark Rock Pro TR4-Luftkühler und eine neue Samsung NVME-SSD dazukaufen. 

Gruß und viel Glück an alle Teilnehmer


----------



## Noah1801 (21. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Dann bewerbe ich mich auch mal auf den letzten Drücker 
Mein aktuelles System ist jetzt nicht das Wahre und deswegen nehme ich lieber die MSI RX Vega 64 und habe mehr Punkte für den Rest der Hardware, damit ich weniger nachrüsten muss. Sie ist schneller als eine GTX 1070 Ti und nimmt nur 6 Punkte mehr ein.

Hier meine Konfiguration:
Intel Celeron G3900
MSI H110M Grenade
EKL Alpenföhn Ben Nevis mit ner Delle drin
GeForce GTX 750 aus einem alten Medion PC von einem Kumpel, deswegen sieht sie so merkwürdig aus 
1TB Seagate Barracuda 7.200.14
160GB Seagate HDD aus einem alten Laptop.
LC-Power LC-500H-12 mit 500W 80+
LC Power 2004MB Gehäuse

Hier meine Wünsche:
AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (12 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX Vega 64 Air Boost 8G OC (27 Punkte)

Gesamt: 82 Punkte von 85 (3 Punkte übrig)

Für das MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon wird dann ein AMD Ryzen 5 2600 nachgerüstet und der EKL Alpenföhn Ben Nevis draufgeschnallt und eine SSD ist schon bestellt.
Danke an dieser Stelle an die Redaktion der PCGH für das Organisieren dieser Aktion und ein sehr großes Dankeschön an be Quiet!, iiyama und MSI für die Bereitstellung der jeweiligen Hardware!
Viel Glück an alle Teilnehmer!


----------



## AtlanTR (21. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo zusammen,

Mal wieder eine sehr schöne aktion von PCGH. Leider hat sich in den letzten 2 Jahren nicht wirklich was an meiner Konfiguration geändert, da mir leider die finanziellen Mittel gefehlt haben.

Mein aktueller Rechenknecht:
CPU: Intel I5 750 mit Box Kühler
MB: Asus P7H55
RAM: 4GB No Name Speicher
GPU: Radeon 6850
Netzteil: Power LC5550
Gehäuse: Standard Gehäuse

Wunsch Konfiguration:
Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 83 Punkte von 85 (2 Punkte übrig)

Mein Rechner ist etwas in die Jahre gekommen. Es ist geplant das Mainboard durch folgende Komponenten zu erweitern. Als CPU ist ein Intel 8700K geplant und dieser wird mit 16 GB von Corsair erweitert. Diese Konfiguration sollte in Verbindung mit der MSI RTX 2080 genug Leistung für das nächste Jahrzent besitzen. Zum befeuern der Hardware habe ich mich für das straight Power von BeQuiet entschieden.
Das Ganze wird in ein Gehäuse von BeQuiet eingebaut um den Hersteller zu unterstützen, der so eine tolle Aktion unterstützt, begleitet von den passen Gehäuselüftern.
Abgerundet wird das Ganze von einem sehr tollen Gaming Monitor.

Hier die Bilder meines Rechenknechts der seit vielen Jahren meine Abende versüßt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AlexKL77 (21. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team.

Auch ich nehme gerne erneut an der Pimp my PC Aktion teil.
Mein System sieht aktuell wie folgt aus:

Intel Core i7 6800K @4GHz
Fractal Design Celsius S36 + 3x be quiet! Silent Wings 3
AsRock X99 Taichi
32GB Kingston HyperX Fury DDR4-2666 CL15
8GB Zotac GTX 1080 Amp Extreme 
be quiet! Straight Power 10 600 Watt
Creative Soundblaster ZxR
Corsair Obsidian 750D + 3x Noiseblocker eLoops 140mm
512GB Samsung SSD 960 Pro
500GB WD Blue SSD M.2 SATA
3TB WD Red HDD
27" Acer Predator Z1 Z271 

Folgende Kombination habe ich ausgewählt:
*Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)*
*Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 83 Punkte von 85 (2 Punkte übrig)*

Da ich mit dem System neben dem üblichen Surf & Office hauptsächlich nur noch spiele, würde ich lieber zu einem geköpften und hoch getaktetem i7 8700K oder i7 8086K greifen.
Aufgrund der mittlerweile ausbleibenden Bild- und Videobearbeitung, reizt mich die X299 Plattform überhaupt nicht. Der hohe Stromverbrauch macht sie eher noch unattraktiver.
Vorteil der Z370 Plattform wäre auch der, dass ich meinen Arbeitsspeicher erstmal nicht austauschen müsste und so mit einem geringen finanziellen Aufwand eine ganz andere und deutlich bessere Plattform für meinen Anwendungsbereich hätte. Was mir nach dem teuren Umzug sehr gelegen käme.
Zudem bietet das MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC auch alles was ich benötige.
Den Umbau würde ich selbst durchführen und entsprechende Fotos würde ich mit dem Huawei P20 Pro machen.
Dann natürlich auch voll entstaubt. 
Wieder mal Vielen Dank für die Aktion an euch und die Sponsoren!


----------



## ChrisSteadfast (21. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo zusammen,


 Für Aktion von PCGH und der Hersteller.

Erst einmal ein paar Infos zu mir. Ich heiß Christian, bin 32 Jahre und sehr stolzer Vater von 2 Kindern. Neben meiner Familie die bei mir immer an erster Stelle kommt, entspanne ich mich spät Abends eine Runde am Rechner. Enweder es werden Shooter am Rechner direkt oder auch Sportspiele per XBOX One Controller am Fernseher gepielt.


Hier meine Bewerbung:

Meine Aktuelle Hardware:
CPU: *AMD FX 8350*
RAM:*Gskill Ripjaws Z 16GB 1600er
*MB:*ASRock 990fx Extreme 9
*GRAFIK: *Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming
*GEHÄUSE: *Corsair 780T
*NETZTEIL: *BeQuiet! Dark Power Pro10 650W
*SSD: *Samsung 840 Evo 500 GB
*HDD: *WD Black 1TB, WD Green 2TB
*CPU Kühler: *Corsair H110*


Wunsch Konfiguration

*AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 82 Punkte von 85 (3 Punkte übrig)*


Zusätzlich wird folgende Hardware gekauft werden:
- AMD Ryzen 2700x
- Corsair 32 GB DDR 4 Ram 

Seid Jahren gehe ich meinem Hobby des PC Spielen nach. Allerdings wie ich feststellen musste mit sehr begrenzter Hardware. Da ich mich gut mit Hardware auskenne, werde ich öfters gebeten Freunden neue Rechner zusammen zu bauen. So auch zuletzt meinem Arbeitskollegen einen starken Rechner Mit Ryzen Kern zusammen gebaut.
Da ich auch weiterhin von AMD als Kern überzeugt bin, habe ich mich für das MSI X470 als Basis entschieden. Auf diesem wird der 2700x sein Werk verrichten unterstüzt von Corsair Arbeitsspeicher. Zur Kühlung der CPU wird auch wie bisher die Corsair h110 verwenden, allerdings werden die sehr lauten Lüfter durch die leisen Leistungsstarken Silent Wings von BeQuiet ersetzt. Bisher habe ich immer auf einem 60Hz IPS Panel gespielt und bin sehr gespannt wie das Spielgefühl auf einem 144hz Monitor ist. Für das Befeuern eines WHD Monitors mit 144hz reicht natürlich eine GTX 970 nicht mehr aus, dafür fiel die Entscheidung der Grafikkarte auf die MSi RTX 2080. Das ganze Setup wird abgerundet durch ein sehr gutes Netzteil dem Straight Power von BeQuiet. 

Hier noch die Bilder meiner Rechners, leider entspricht die Leistung nicht der Aufgeräumten Optik:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Allen Teilnehmer Viel Erfolg

Gruß Chris


----------



## Kaito_Kid (21. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebe PCGH Redaktion,

nun ist es bereits mehr als vier Jahre her, seitdem ich meinen ersten und nach wie vor aktuellen Rechner mit der Hilfe dieses Forums zusammengebaut habe. Ursprünglich war es geplant nach zwei,drei Jahren aufzurüsten, aber wie das als Student nun mal so ist, fehlt einem dann doch leider das Geld für solch eine Investition. Von daher ist das eine willkommene Aktion, die meinen Rechner wieder neues Leben einhauchen könnte. 

Hier mein aktueller Rechner:

Prozessor                       Intel Core i5-4690K 

Mainboard                     Gigabyte GA-Z97X-UD3H 

Arbeitsspeicher          Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-1600 

Festplatte                      Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB 

Grafikkarte                   MSI R9 280 Gaming 3G 

Netzteil                           be quiet! Straight Power E9 450W 

Gehäuse                          Fractal Design Arc Midi R2 

SSD                                   Samsung EVO 850

Monitor                          Dell U2414H

Der größte Spaßkiller in meinem Rechner ist momentan die R9 280, die mir zwar bis heute sehr gute Dienste leistete, aber mittlerweile große Probleme hat, flüssige Bildraten bei Full HD zu liefern. Die Tatsache, dass sie nur drei Gigabyte Vram hat, machen die Situation nicht besser. Als neue Grafikkarte habe ich die RTX 2080 gewählt, die für mich attraktiver als die Vega 64 ist, vor allem im Hinblick auf Leisutngsaufnahme, Temperatur etc. aber im Gegensatz zur RTX2080 Ti noch genug Punkte für andere sinnvolle Ergänzungen übrig lässt.
Solch eine Grafikkarte benötigt ebenfalls ein neues und gutes Netzteil, weshalb ich das be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt Netzteil ausgewählt habe.

Was für mich ebenfalls sehr wichtig ist, ist die Wahl des Gehäuses. Das Fractal Design Arc Midi R2 ist ein sehr schönes Gehäuse, mit dem ich sehr zufrieden war, bis zu dem Tag an den mein kleiner Cousin meine Köpfhörer und usb kabel, die an der Vorderseite angesteckt waren, rausgerissen hat. Seitdem funktionieren die Anschlüsse leider nicht mehr, was sehr ärgerlich ist, weil ich an der Rückseite meines Rechners nicht so leicht rankomme und ich mich jedes Mal halb verrenken muss, wenn ich einen usb stick einstecken will. Da eine Investition ins Gehäuse eher eine langfristige Sache ist, entschied ich mich für das be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange. Aktuell teile ich mir ein Zimmer mit meinen kleinen Bruder und wenn ich momentan zocke, wird es dann doch ziemlich laut im Zimmer, weshalb ich abends, wenn er schlafen geht, immer aufhöre zu Spielen. Durch das be quiet Gehäuse, erhoffe ich mir eine sehr gute Dämmung, die die Geräusche beim Spielen auf ein Minimum reduziert. 

Beim Mainboard habe ich mich für das MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon entschieden. Die aktuellen Prozessoren von AMD finde ich sehr gut und ich warte gespannt auf Zen 2. Deshalb würde ich aktuell meinen i5 4690k im Rechner behalten und im Frühjahr 2019 mir einen Zen 2 zulegen, der ja ungefähr zu der Zeit erscheinen soll.

Als Monitor habe ich den iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 gewählt. Mein aktueller Monitor von Dell, hat leider beim Umzug letzten Jahres, eine kleine Schramme in der Rechten oberen Ecke abbekommen, die zwar keinen Weltuntergang darstellt, aber trotzdem stört. Wieder einen neuen makellosen Monitor im Zimmer stehen zu haben, wäre daher sehr schön. 

Zusammenfassend hier die Übersicht:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 84 Punkte von 85 (1 Punkte übrig)

Meine alten Komponenten würde ich meinem Bruder schenken, der gerade für seinen ersten eigenen Rechner spart. 
MfG
Kaito_Kid


----------



## mnb93 (21. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Moin moin,
gerade noch rechtzeitig ist mir das Lesezeichen in meinem Browser aufgefallen, dass ich mir für diese Aktion angelegt hatte. Naja, besser spät als nie

*Mein System:
*CPU: Intel Core i5 3570K
CPU-Kühler: Scythe Mine 2
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-D3H
Grafikkarte: EVGA GTX 460 768mb
Netzteil: 480 Watt be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM
Ram: 8GB Corsair Vengeance LP schwarz DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit
SSD/HDD: 120GB Samsung 840 Basic + 1TB HDD
Laufwerk: LG Electronics GH24NS95
Gehäuse: Cooler Master Cosmos 1000
Monitor: AOC Q3279VWF

Gerade die Grafikkarte pfeift aus dem allerletzten Loch, viele aktuelle Spiele lassen sich gar nicht erst starten. Retro-Gaming ist also angesagt


*Wunschkomponenten:*
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)


Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)

Auf die aktuellen Ryzen bin ich schon länger scharf, aber für eine Komplettaufrüstung fehlt mir als Student das Geld
Ob ich eine RTX 2080Ti wirklich brauche? Keine Ahnung, aber ich hatte noch 60 Punkte übrig, also warum nicht?
Und sorry wegen des schlechten Bildes. Eine bessere Kamera hatte ich leider gerade nicht zur Hand...


----------



## Guru4GPU (21. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Redaktion, hiermit bewerbe ich mich für die Aktion "Pimp my PC 2018".

Nachdem ich in der Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Alzheimer-Tages letzten Monat leider leer ausgegangen bin, möchte ich nun hier erneut mein Glück versuchen.
Weil mein jetziger Spiele-PC noch auf der AM3+ Plattform basiert, werde ich (falls ich dieses mal gewinnen sollte) selbstständig nach einer neuen CPU und passendem Arbeitsspeicher ausschau halten.
Bei der Hardware handelt es sich übrigens um folgende Komponenten:

*Prozessor:*   AMD FX-6100
*CPU-Kühler:*   Thermalright Macho Rev. A
*Mainboard:*   Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3
*Arbeitsspeicher:*   2 x 4 GiByte Kingston DDR3-1333
*Grafikkarte:*   ASUS ROG Matrix Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition Platinum
*Soundkarte:*   ASUS Xonar D2/PM
*SSD Festplatte:*   Crucial BX100 250GB 2,5" SATA
*HDD Festplatte:*   Seagate Desktop HDD 1TB 3,5" SATA
*Netzteil:*   be quiet! Straight Power 10 500W
*Gehäuse:*   Fractal Design Define R5 Black
*Monitor:*   iiyama G-Master GE2288HS-B1 Black Hawk 21.5"

Hier die Bilder meines Computers:



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Wie man unschwer erkennen kann, hat meine Hardware schon einige Jahre auf dem Buckel, wobei die meisten Teile gebraucht sind.

Die CPU, das Mainboard und den RAM habe ich zum Beispiel vor vier Monaten von einem Freund geschenkt bekommen, dem ich bei aufrüsten seines Spiele-PCs geholfen habe.
Meine ASUS Xonar D2 habe ich vor über zweieinhalb Jahren von einem PCGH User hier im Forum gekauft, der Onboard Sound der AMD 970 Boards war einfach zu schlecht...
Die ASUS ROG Matrix Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition Platinum (was für ein passender Name für eine so große Grafikkarte) habe ich vor vier Monaten im HWLuxx Forum gekauft.
Der iiyama G-Master ist der jüngste in der Runde, ihn habe ich erst seit einem Monat auf eBay Kleinanzeigen gefunden, der endlich den uralten 19" 5:4 Monitor abgelöst hat.
Den Thermalright Macho Rev. A habe ich ebenfalls vor über einem Jahr von eBay Kleinanzeigen, für gerade mal 20€ konnte ich (und der damals übertaktete Q6600) nicht nein sagen.
Nur die beiden Festplatten, sowie das Gehäuse und das Netzteil habe ich 2014 neu gekauft, aber so bekommt man eben ein viel besseres Preis/Leistungsverhältnis.

Um noch mehr Leistung aus der Hardware herauszukitzeln, habe ich natürlich keine Zeit verschwendet, um meine Hardware an ihre Grenzen zu treiben.
Der AMD FX-6100 läuft nach Stundenlangen endlich stabil mit 4,5 GHz, wozu ich leider ganze 1,40V an Vcore im BIOS eingestellt werden musste, die dank LLC Unter Last auf bis zu 1,44V steigen kann.
Um die Single Thread Leistung zu erhöhen, habe ich aber nicht nur den Multiplikator von 19,5x auf 22,5x gestellt, sondern die Bus Geschwindigkeit um 12,5% gesteigert.
Zusammen mit dem nun 250 MHZ (statt 200 MHz) schnellen Bus und einem Multiplikator von 18x laufen nicht nur die Kerne schneller, sonder auch der Chache.
Das durch den OC erhaltene Leistungsplus wirkt sich vor allem positiv auf die Framerate von Counter Strike: Global Offensive aus, denn hier zählt jedes Prozent.
Aber auch alle anderen Spiele profitieren von den zusätzlichen 600 MHz, vor allem Open World Spiele mit viel Streaming wie Far Cry 4 laufen viel flüssiger.
Damit die Spannungswandler des Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3 nicht sofort in einer Kernschmelze enden, habe ich die Kühlung ein wenig "verbessert", alles was ich brauchte war ein kleiner Lüfter un Heißkleber.


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Der Lüfter stammt ursprünglich vom Boxen Kühler eines AMD (AM1) Athlon 5150, der mit einem Molex Adapter mit 7 Volt versorgt wird, denn mit 12 Volt ist es mir zu laut.
Den Arbeitsspeicher habe ich natürlich auch ein bisschen getuned, statt mit den Standardtimings von 9-9-9-24 läuft er mit 7-7-7-20, denn für mehr als 1333MHz reichen 1,5V leider nicht.
Weil es sich bei den DIMMS um Kingston ValueRAM Sticks handelt, muss er leider ohne Kühlkörper auskommen, weshalb ich nur ungerne die Spannung erhöhe, auch wenn es nicht unbedingt gefährlich ist.


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bei der HD 7970 GHz Edition habe ich mich aber ziemlich zurückgehalten, mehr als 1175 MHz Core (1100 MHz Stock) habe ich nicht eingestellt, den Speicher habe ich bei 1650 MHZ belassen.
Hauptsächlich aber darum, weil die GPU für mehr Takt einfach zu viel Spannung braucht, selbst für 1175 MHz sind schon 1,256V nötig, für 1100 MHz reichen aber schon 1,186V, nicht gerade eine Perle...


Damit laufen die meisten Spiele auf meinem PC jedenfalls mit 60 FPS, aber fast immer wird das durch niedrigere Grafikqualität erkauft, auch mit der Übertakteten Hardware.
Selbst der zehn Jahre(!) alte Titel Far Cry 2 läuft trotz übertaktetem Prozessor nicht immer flüssig, damit ich in größeren Dörfern über 60 FPS bleibe, muss ich die Qualität der Schatten minimieren.
Sonst kann ich natürlich alle Grafikdetails auf Ultra stellen, und mit SweetFX sieht dieses Spiel immer noch fantastisch aus - trotz des Alters.
Doch vor allem in Rise of the Tomb Raider und Battlefield 1 muss ich die Details stark verringern, um auf über 60 Frames pro Sekunde zu landen.
In der Beta von Battlefield 5 musste sich mein Computer dann aber doch geschlagen geben, auch mit den minimalen Einstellungen lief es nur mit wackligen 40-50 Bildern pro Sekunde.
Viel schlimmer ist es jedoch mit Dishonored 2 und Just Cause 3. Während im letzterem Titel das Bild wegen zu wenig RAM  stottert, läuft ersteres einfach grottenschlecht, Void Engine sein dank ().
Schade eigentlich, Dishonored (1) macht mir bis heute Spaß, aber mit FPS Drops in Richtung 30er Zone vergeht mir dann der Spaß mit dem Nachfolger...


Und genau darum kommt mir die Pimpy my PC Aktion gerade recht, denn als Ausbildungssuchender bin ich noch ein ganzes Stück davon entfernt, mir meinen Traum vom Ultimativen Spiele-PC Wirklichkeit werden zu lassen.
Darum habe ich mir folgende Teile ausgesucht:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (12 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX Vega 64 Air Boost 8G OC (27 Punkte)

Gesamt: 82 Punkte von 85 (3 Punkte übrig)

Im Folgenden möchte ich meine Auswahl der einzelnen Teiler erläutern:

*Mainboard:*

Die Wahl der Hauptplatine fiel mir relativ leicht, Intel Core Prozessoren werden gerade immer teurer, während AMDs Ryzen CPUs weiter im Preis fallen, denn den FX-6100 werde ich mit dem neuen Mainboard nicht weiternutzen können.
Ein anderer Grund ist der Onboard Sound des Msi X470 Gaming Pro Carbon - bei dem handelt es sich um den Realtek's ALC1220, der dank integriertem Kopfhörer Verstärker keine Probleme mit dem Beyerdynamic DT 770 Pro haben sollte.
Wegen fehlendem PCI Slot muss die Asus Xonar D2 leider abgelöst werden, und dem Realtek ALC892 des MSI B450 Tomahawk traue ich es nicht zu, den 250 Ohm Kopfhörer ordentlich laut zu bekommen.
Auch die Qualität der Spannungswandler ist mir wichtig, denn als Hobby Übertakter kann ich es gar nicht leiden, wenn die Temperaturen der MOSFETs in Richtung von dreistelligen Werten klettern.
Sehr gut gefällt mir aber auch, dass ich auf dem Msi X470 Gaming Pro Carbon *zwei* (SATA) M.2 SSDs verbauen könnte, so würde in Zukunft das verlegen von SATA Kabeln im Gehäuse entfallen.

*Netzteil:*

Mein be quiet! Straight Power 10 500W hat mir zwar noch nie Probleme gemacht, was Lautheit oder die Stabilität beim übertakten angeht, aber weil ich damals nicht 10€ mehr für die Version mit CM zahlen wollte, habe ich jetzt den (Kabel-)Satat.
Das verlegen von Kabeln im Fractal Define Define R5 ist zwar sehr einfach, aber immer zwei so gut wie ungenutzte Kabelstränge hinter dem Mainboard-Tray zu quetschen, finde ich nicht toll, auch wenn ich es nicht sehen kann.
Aber zurück zum Dark Power Pro. Dank dem Modularen aufbau kann ich alles abstecken, was ich nicht brauche, statt es mühsam in irgend einer dunklen Ecke meines Gehäuses verstecken zu müssen. 
Die 1kW an Leistung kann ich eigentlich nur damit berechtigen, dass egal wie viel ich meinen PC übertakte, die Spannungsversorgung niemals limitiert und immer genug Ampere zur Verfügung stehen.
Mehr Sinn würde aber das 80 Plus Platinum Zertifikat machen, denn im Vergleich zum 80 Plus Gold Standard wird hier mindestens 90% Effizienz bei Lasten unter 10% garantiert, in den sich mein PC meistens aufhält.

*Gehäuse:*

Die letzten vier Jahre hat das Fractal Design Define R5 immer brav seinen Dienst verrichtet, der Täglichen Gebrauch, öfteres auswechseln von Komponenten und ändern des Kabel Managements hat aber Spuren hinterlassen.
Abstandhalter des Mainboards werden immer öfters locker, der Lack ist an vielen Stellen abgenutzt, die Gummierten Kabeldurchführungen fangen an zu zerfallen, und die USB Ports des Frontpanels sind nicht mehr ganz zuverlässig.
Das be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 in der neuen Auflage wäre meiner Meinung nach ein sehr gute Kandidat, um das Define R5 in den Ruhestand (was bei mir eine Rekrutierung zum NAS Gehäuse bedeutet) zu schicken.
Ich war noch nie ein großer Fan von Sichtfenstern, denn bis vor ein paar Jahren waren die alles aus sehr leicht zerkratzbaren Kunststoff, das schwarz getönte Glasfenster des Dark Base finde ich aber super.
Auch der Lüfterverteiler hinter dem Mainboard, der USB Typ-C Anschluss im Front I/O, sowie die Unterstützung von E-ATX Motherboards und kabellosem Laden wären einige Punkte, die mir gefallen.

*Monitor:*

Specs wie Freesync, WQHD, 144hz und eine Millisekunde Reaktionszeit, das ist Musik in meinen Ohren.
Freesync finde ich vor allem Klasse, weil ich (bis auf CS:GO) immer mit limitierten FPS Spiele, indem ich mit dem Rivatuner Statistics Server ein Framerate Limit von 60 FPS setze, und es dann oft zu Tearing kommt - bäh.
WQHD sieht besser aus als FullHD, braucht aber weniger Leistung als UHD, und seit ich vor einem Jahr auf einer (von mir und Freunden organisierten) LAN Party selbst einen gesehen habe, möchte ich auch einen .
144Hz und 1ms, für Counter Strike gibt es eigentlich gar nichts besseres. Vor zwei Wochen wurde ich selbst Zeuge vom (gewaltigen) Unterschied zwischen 60Hz und 144Hz.
Außerdem konnte ich mir noch nie einen guten Monitor leisten, was vor allem schaden ist, weil egal wie viel ich die Renderqualität im Spiel erhöhe, es nur so gut aussehen kann wie es das Panel in meinem Monitor erlaubt.

*Grafikkarte:*

Auch die Wahl der Grafikkarte ist mir nicht wirklich schwer gefallen, denn Nvidia Karten unterstützten bis jetzt kein Adaptive Sync, hoffentlich wird sich das mit dem neuen HDMI Standard ändern, bis dahin heißt es aber Radeon.
Ein anderer Grund ist meine Vorliebe für (unbeschnittene) High End GPUs, was auch der Grund war warum ich mir die HD 7970 GHz Edition gekauft habe, auch wenn sie Heutzutage gerade mal Mittelklasse Leistung erzielt.
8GB Grafikspeicher in der Form von HBM2 sollte für WQHD noch ein Weilchen reichen, die 3GB GDDR5 meiner 7970 sind in neuen Spielen fast immer zum Anschlag voll, den Texturen müssen immer auf Ultra stehen. 
Zusätzlich benutzt die MSI Radeon RX Vega 64 Air Boost 8G OC das Referenz Layout der AMD Platine, was vor allem für (ich träume mal wieder) Wasserkühlung toll wäre, so findet sich leicht ein passender Block.


Da es mir Persönlich Spaß macht, vor einem größeren Hardware Upgrade meine alte Hardware zu testen, habe ich mir dieses mal etwas mehr Mühe gegeben, und neben ein paar Syntetischen Benchmarks fünf Spiele rausgesucht.
Weil ich es immer einmal machen wollte, habe ich bei den Spielen die jeweiligen PCGH Benchmark Szenen verwendet, dadurch lassen sich die Ergebnisse auch gut reproduzieren, und mit dem neuen PC vergleichen.
Wenn ich sowieso schon teste, habe ich die Ergebnisse einfach mal unten rein gepackt, zum Benchen wurde die Benchmarkfunktion von MSI Afterburner verwendet, und mit LibreOffice zu Graphen verarbeitet.
Denn da mir gerade das Geld fehlt, und noch keinen DDR4 RAM und Ryzen Prozessor besitze, werde ich voraussichtlich alle alten Teile (CPU, RAM, MoB, GPU, Netzteil usw.) verkaufen müssen, danach wird kein Vergleich mehr möglich sein.
Um der Messungenauigkeit entgegen zu wirken, wurde jeder Test drei mal wiederholt, und davon der jeweilige Durchschnitt errechnet - bei den Spielen habe ich natürlich noch die 1% und 0,1% Werte gemessen.

Getestet wurde mit Folgenden Programmen und Spielen:

*Synthetische Benchmarks*


Spoiler



*Unigine Heaven*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*CPU-Z 1.86.0*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Cinebench R15*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*3DMark Firestrike*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Spiele Benchmarks*


Spoiler



*Battlefield 4*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grafik Settings


Spoiler



Grafik:

Grafik-API: Direct3D 11
Vollbild-Monitor: 1
Vollbild-Auflösung: 1920x1080 60.00Hz
Vollbild-Modus: Vollbild
Helligkeit: 50%
Vertikale Syncronisation: Aus
Sichtfeld: 55 (Hor+ 70)
Bewegungsverzerrung: 50%
Waffen-Tiefenschärfe: Ein
Farbenblind: Aus
Auflösungsskala: 100%

Grafikqualität: Individuell
Texturenqualität: Ultra
Texturfilterung: Ultra
Beleuchtungsqualität: Ultra
Effektqualität: Ultra
Postprocessing-Qualität: Ultra
Gitter Qualität: Ultra
Terrainqualität: Ultra
Terrainaustattung: Ultra
Verzögertes Anti-Aliasing: 2x MSAA
Post-Anti Aliasing: Hoch
Umgebungssicht: HBOA





*Counter Strike: Global Offensive*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grafik Settings


Spoiler



Grafik:

Farbmodus: Computermonitor
Bildformat: breitbild 16:9
Auflösung: 1920x1080
Anzeigemodus: Vollbild
Stromsparmodus (Laptop): Deaktiviert

Erweiterte Grafikeinstellungen:

Globale Schattenqualität: Mittel
Modell-/Texturdetails: Mittel
Effektdetails: Mittel
Shader Details: Mittel
Milticore-Rendering: Aktiviert
Multismapling-Antialiasing-Modus: Deaktiviert
FXAA-Antialiasing: Deaktiviert
Texturfiltermodus: Anisotropisch 16x
Auf Vertical Sync warten: Deaktiviert
Bewegungsunschäfte: Deaktiviert



*Dishonored 2*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grafik Settings


Spoiler



Grafikeinstellungen:

Bildschirmauflösung: 1920 x 1080 (16:9)
Anzeigemodus: Vollbild
Helligkeit: 17

Qualitätseinstellungen:

Texturdetails: Sehr hoch
Charakterdetails: Niedrig
Wasserdetails: Niedrig
Umgebungsdetails: Niedrig
Schattenqualität: Niedrig
Decal-Qualität: Niedrig
Nebel-qualität: Niedrig
Antialiasing (Nachbearbeitung): TXAA 1x
Bloom: Ja
Bewegungsunschärfe: Ja
Tiefenschärfe: Nein
Blendenflecken: Ja
Lichtsäulen: Ja
Rattenschatten: Ja
Blutfliegen-Schatten: Ja

Erweiterte Einstellungen:
Vertikale Syncronisation: Aus
HBOA+: Nein



*DOOM (2016)*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Spoiler



*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


Grafik Settings


Spoiler



Grafik:

Fenstermodus: Vollbild
Monitor: 1 (Standard)
Seitenverhältnis: 16:9
Auflösung: 1: 1920 x 1080 (16:9)
Vertikale Syncronisation: Aus
Anti-Aliasing: SMAA (1TX)
Modus für Farbenblindheit: Aus
Gammakorrektur: 1.0
Bewegungsunschärfe: Aus
Chromatische Aberration: An
Sichtfeld: 90

Erweitert:

Grafik-API: Vulkan
Allgemeine Qualität: Benutzerdefiniert
Auflösung: 100%
Lichtqualität: Ultra
Schattenqualität: Hoch
Spieler-Selbstbeschattung: An
Umgebungsverdeckung: Hoch
Decal-Qualität: Ultra
Decal-Filterung: Anisotrop 16x
Seitengröße Virtueller Texturen: Hoch
Reflektionsqualität: Ultra
Partikalqualität: Ultra
Compute-Shaders: An
Bewegungsunschärfe-Qualität: Hoch
Tiefenschärfe: An
Schärfentiefe des Anti-Aliasing: An
HDR Bloom: AN
Linsenreflektion: An
Objektiv-Verschmutzung: An
Render-Modus: Standard
Sharpening: 2.0
Körnung: 1.0
UI-Transparenz: 100%



*Far Cry 4*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grafik Settings


Spoiler



Grafik: 

Bildformat: Auto
Bildschirmauflösung: 102 x 1080
Wiederholrate: 60
Fenstermodus: Vollbild
V-Sync: Aus
Grafikqualität: Angepasst

Grafikqualität:

Bewegungsunschärfe: Aus
Texturen: Ultra
Schatten: Hoch
Post-FX: Ultra
Geometrie: Hoch
Vegetation: Hoch
Terrain: Hoch
Wasser: Hoch
Umgebung: Hoch
Umgebungsverdeckung: SSBC
Anti-Aliasing: SMAA
Strahlenbündel: Volumetrischer Nebel
Fell: An
Baum-Relief: An




Tomb Raider (2013)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grafik Settings


Spoiler



Einfach:

Auflösung: 1920 x 1080
Bildwiederholrate: 60 Hz
Vollbild: An
Exklusives Vollbild: An
Anzeige: 1
Bildformat: 16:9
Qualität: Individuell
Bewegungsunschärfe: An
Grafik Effenke: An
Stereoskopisches 3D: Aus

Erweitert:

Qualität: Individuell
Texturqualität: Ultra
Texturfilter: Anisotrop 16x
Haarqualität: Normal
Anti-Aliasing: FXAA
Schatten: Normal
Auflösung der Schatten: Ultra
Detailstufe: Ultra
Spiegelungen: Hoch
Tiefenschärfe: Ultra
SSAO: Ultra
Nachbearbeitung: Aus
Tesselierung: An
Hohe Genauigkeit: An






Ich hoffe mal ich hab nicht zu viel geschrieben, eine maximale Anzahl an Wörtern habe ich in den Teilnahmebedingungen nämlich nicht finden können, ansonsten entschuldige und bedanke ich mich beim jeweiligen Redakteur (oder Praktikanten) fürs lesen meiner Späten Bewerbung.
Hiermit wünsche ich allen anderen Teilnehmern noch viel Glück, möge es den oder die richtigen Treffen.


----------



## Goliath147 (21. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Noch jemand auf dem letzten Drücker ^^

Meine Desktop PCs kann man getrost als museumsreif bezeichnen, da wird mit aufrüsten nicht mehr all zu viel zu machen sein.

2006er PC:
MB: Foxconn RS690M2MA
CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4200+
RAM:3 GB DDR2
GK: NVIDIA GeForce 7300 SE (256MB)
HDD: 160GB 
IdeasPlus Gehäuse, 
Standard-Netzteil 300w

2015er PC (Einem geschenkten Gaul...^^)
Dell Precision WorkStation T3400
MB: Dell TP412 
CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q6600 @ 2.40GHz
RAM: 4 GB DDR2
GK: NVIDIA Quadro NVS 290
HDD: 500GB 
DELL Netzteil 375w


(Es folgten noch zwei Notebooks, 2009 u. 2015, aber danach wird ja hier nich gefragt ;p)


Wunsch-Hardware:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (12 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 84 Punkte von 85 (1 Punkte übrig)


Das wär doch mal ein echt guter Anfang um sich was nettes, zeitgemäßes aufzubauen, das Ganze würde ich voraussichtlich mit 'nem AMD Ryzen 7 1700x, m.2 SSD, 12-16 GB RAM ausstatten, Kühler müsste evtl. auch noch her, da muss ich mich nochmal nach was Passendem umschauen.

Leider ist Geld gerade etwas knapp bei mir, da ich aufgrund eines Pflegefalls in der Familie z.Z. erwerbslos bin. 

Darum coole Aktion von Euch


----------



## Augurst_Knorr (21. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

mein PC feiert nächsten Monat seinen 6 Geburtstag und naja, man sieht und vor allem merkt man ihm das so langsam auch an. Daher hoffe ich hierbei meinen PC für die nächsten paar Jahre wieder in Stand zu setzten. Ich bin schon seit Jahren ein regelrechter Anno Fanatiker und musste Die neueren Teile mit zunehmend schlechterer Grafik spielen (Anno 2205 eigentlich gar nicht mehr). Ich hoffe den neuen Teil 2019 dann mit bester Grafik spielen zu können.  Ich würde, falls ich gewinnen sollte, mein System mit einem Intel Core I5-8600 und 16 Gibyte G. Skill Trident Z erweitern. 

Ausgewählte Produkte:

Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base 700 (8 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 84 Punkte von 85 (1 Punkte übrig)

Mein System:

CPU: AMD FX 6300 
CPU-Kühler: ARCTIC Freezer 13 
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3
Arbeitsspeicher: G.Skill DIMM 4 GB DDR3-1600
Grafikkarte: Gainward GeForce GTX 650
HDD: Western Digital WD2500 250GB
SSD: Samsung 860 EVO 500GB
Netzteil: Thermaltake Berlin 630W
Gehäuse: Cooler Master 
Monitor: Samsung 2243LNX 55,9 cm (22 Zoll)


----------



## PanikRacker (21. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rÃ¼stet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo an die Redaktion,

meinem Rechner, welchen ich mir gegen Ende des vorigen Jahres zusammengebaut habe, bedarf es eigentlich keiner Aufrüstung und trotzdem will ich mein Glück versuchen und die Chance nutzen
möglicherweise einen neuen, sündhaft teuren  Pixelbeschleuniger mein Eigen nennen zu dürfen. 😅

Die Konfiguration, die sich aktuell bei mir in Spielen und Anwendungen behaupten muss besteht aus der X299 Plattform mit einem Intel Core i7-7820X welcher geköpft und auf das MSI X299 XPower Gaming AC gesteckt wurde.
Die CPU ließ sich dank einer starken Custom-Wasserkühlung anschließend auf 4,90 GHz bei moderaten 1,25V übertakten. 👌 Dazu kommen 32 GB Arbeitsspeicher von Corsair - damals aufgrund der vollig überzogenen RAM-Preise - "nur" auf zwei Modulen.
Geplant ist, nochmal das gleiche Kit zu kaufen, um die Plattform im Quadchannel zu betreiben.
Als Grafikkarte habe ich mich damals für eine MSI GeForce GTX 1050 Ti Gaming X 4G entschieden, da die Preise zu dem Zeitpunkt ebenfalls hoch waren und
ich auf absehbare Zeit ohnehin nur auf Full-HD Monitoren spielen sollte. 
Das Systemlaufwerk ist eine Samsung SSD 960 PRO 512GB als M.2 ausgeführt, dazu kommen zwei Samsung SSD 850 PRO 256GB im RAID 0 als Spielepartition und zwei Western Digital WD Red 3TB im RAID 1 als Datengrab und Backup.
Geplant ist hier ebenfalls noch eine größere SSD mit mindestens 1TB hinzuzufügen um etwas mehr Platz zum arbeiten zu haben und die HDDs nur noch als Backup zu benutzen.
Bestromt wird das ganze von einem Corsair HX Series HX850 80PLUS Platinum 850W, welches mit einer starken neuen Grafikkarte auch nicht mehr ganz so überdimensioniert sein sollte.
Verpackt wurde das ganze in einem be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 in schwarz, worin auch noch eine ordentliche Wasserkühlung Platz finden musste. Diese besteht aktuell aus einem EK Water Blocks EK-Supremacy EVO Full, Nickel CSQ um die CPU zu kühlen, zwei Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 420mm Radiatoren und einer EK Water Blocks EK-XRES 140 Revo D5. Für die Steuerung ist hier ein aquaero 6 LT zuständig, woran ein passender Durchfluss- und Temperatursensor angeschlossen ist, um 7 Noctua NF-A14 industrialPPC-2000 140mm und 3 Noctua NF-F12 industrialPPC-2000 120mm Lüfter bei angenehm niedriger Drehzahl zu halten oder aber die Komponenten bei hoher Last (3D-Rendering), und auch sommerlichen Temperaturen, noch kühlen zu können.
Für den Aquaero und den Sensor wurde eine Halterung aus Blech gebaut: Aquaero mit Durchflusssensor - Halterung - Download Free 3D model by PanikRacker (@panikracker) - Sketchfab

Ein paar Bilder vom Aufbau und dem fertigen Rechner konnte ich noch finden:
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier nochmal meine Komponenten in kurz:
-----------------------------------------------------
CPU: Intel Core i7-7820X @ 4,90 GHz ~ 1,25V
Mainboard: MSI X299 XPower Gaming AC
RAM: Corsair Dominator Platinum DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3200
GPU: MSI GeForce GTX 1050 Ti Gaming X 4G
Netzteil: Corsair HX Series HX850 80PLUS Platinum 850W + gesleevte Kabel
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 schwarz
Laufwerke: 1x Samsung SSD 960 PRO 512GB, M.2 ; 2x Samsung SSD 850 PRO 256GB, SATA - RAID 0 ; 2x Western Digital WD Red 3TB - RAID 1


Hier also die Produkte, die ich mir zum Aufrüsten wünschen würde:
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 82 Punkte von 85 (3 Punkte übrig)


Dann bleibt mir jetzt nur noch zu Hoffen, der Glückliche Gewinner der neuen Flaggschiff-Geforce zu werden und ein neuer Monitor wäre dazu auch schon mal nicht schlecht, einer von meinen beiden alten gibt so langsam den Geist auf 
Viel Glück auch an alle Mitbewerber und schönen Gruß an die Redaktion 😉


----------



## Hardcor3 (21. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Eure Durchlaucht, genannt PCGH Team

Ein Anliegen Ich Euch vorzutragen vermark, 
es geht nicht um meine Person, nur indirekt.
Ich bin bereits gesegnet seit diesem Jahr mit neuen Erungenschaften.
Doch mein holdes Weib, ein schönes Geschöpf, es sei erwähnt am Rande.
Ihr Ich ein Geschenk erbrachte dieses Jahr, ein Neues System, genannt PC.
Mein Tagelohn nicht so hoch, drum Ich war gewesen, auf der Suche nach günstigen Untensilien, in Eurem Reiche genannt Komponenten.
Ich auf meiner Suche, in fernen Ländern war gewesen, fündig ich war geworden, durch unzählige Rabattaktionen, bei diversen Händlern ob nah und fern.
Gefunden ich habe letzendlich, um mein holdes Weib von meinem Systeme fern zu halten, ein in Eurem Reiche genanntes Low Budget System.
Doch die Rechnung, sie ging nicht auf, mein System andauernd belegt, es sei viel besser als Ihres, drum Ich schrieb Euch an.
Vielleicht Ihr könnt mir helfen.

AMD Ryzen 3 1200
Wraith Kühler
MSI X370 Gaming3
Corsair Vengeance DDR4 2666 MHz
Gigabyte Radeon HD 7850 OC 2GB
Intenso SSD 120 GB
WD Blue 1 TB
Corsair 100R Silent
Be Quiet Pure Power L8 400 Watt
Samsung S24D300 Full HD 60Hz

Dieses Ihr System, 
Dies was Ich Ihr erfüllen vermag.


AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Orange (12 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX Vega 64 Air Boost 8G OC (27 Punkte)

Gesamt: 78 Punkte von 85 (7 Punkte übrig)

Höfflichst Euer Treuer Hardcor3

Ich in aller Eile vergaß,
bereit Ich wäre noch zu tätigen, meinem Weib ein Geschenk zu entrichten,
ein Upgrade bei Euch es so genannt.

AMD Ryzen3 1200 --> AMD Ryzen5 2600

Dies Ich schrieb, schon nach der Zeit, es tut mir wirklich Leid.


----------



## c-d-w (21. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Offizielle Bewerbung für das "PCGH Pimp my PC 2018" Gewinnspiel

Hallo PCGH-Team,

ich teile meine freie Zeit momentan zwischen einem nochmaligen Spielen der "Mass Effect" Trilogie (mit massiv gepimpter Grafik versteht sich) und meinem eigenen Unity-Projekt (Arbeitstitel "RainRunner") auf. 

Ersteres fluppt, Letzteres lässt mich trotz "Realtime Global Illumination" und reduzierter Qualität, bei der Berechnung der Beleuchtung gerne mal 1-2 Stunden warten. Aus diesem Grund schiele ich auf ein Prozessor (und RAM) -Upgrade, da Unity bei dem Prozess meistens meine acht Threads gut auslastet, soweit ich weiss aber noch ein paar mehr nutzen könnte.

Das Setting meines Spiels ist natürlich eine dystopische Zukunft und die Geschichte lässt zunächst auf einen, in der Zukunft spielenden Krimi schließen. Das ganze ist heftig inspiriert vom 1997 erschienen "Blade Runner" Adventure von Westwood und doch mit eigenständigem, möglichst realistischem Stil mit (einigermaßen) zeitgemäßer Grafik.

Unten sind ein paar Screenshots, alles natürlich work in progress.


Nun zu meinem aktuellen System: 

Ryzen 1500X
A320 PRO-VD/S
8 GB DDR4 2400 (bei 16GB Pagefile für Unity)

Sapphire Nitro+ RX 480 8GB
BQ Pure Power 10 CM

Samsung EVO 840 SSD 120 GB
Kingston SV300 SSD 120 GB
Hitachi HDD 1 TB 
Western Digital HDD 2 TB 

ASUS VP247 24"
AOC 2590G5 25" Freesync



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nun der möglche Upgrade-Pfad mit jeweils passender Begründung:


> AMD-Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (9 Punkte)

	Ich plane Ende des Jahres auf einen Ryzen 2700 (und 16 GB RAM) aufzurüsten, welcher einen passenden Unterbau verdient. Falls das nicht klappen sollte, hätte ich mit diesem Board zumindest die Möglichkeit etwas mehr aus meinem 1500X herauszukitzeln.


> Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)

	Mein Fractal-Design Gehäuse kam mit zwei Silent Lüftern. Sie haben aber auch ein feature genannt "weisses Rauschen" welches leider eine einschläfernde Wirkung hat. Beim zocken fällt das weniger ins Gewicht, denn dann legt meine Nitro+ los, aber beim arbeiten ist das etwas kontraproduktiv. 


> Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850 Watt (8 Punkte)

	Ein wenig Toleranz ist immer gut, besonders wenn man plant aufzurüsten oder zu übertakten.


> Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)

	Selbst wenn man das "Game-Fenster" von Unity auf den zweiten Bildschirm auslagert, ist irgendwie nie genug Platz auf dem ersten um den Inspector und das Asset-Fenster in vernünftiger Größe darzustellen.	


> Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

	Ein WQHD-Display will vermutlich mehr Pixel als meine Radeon RX 480 in der Kürze der Zeit bereit ist zu liefern.


Gesamt: 82 Punkte von 85 (3 Punkte übrig)
	Die drei gebe ich gerne an Interessierte weiter (nur Selbstabholer).

Hier nun die angekündigten Screenshots von meinem Projekt (3D Point and Click Adventure)


----------



## lKrypto (21. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team, ich möchte euch direkt sagen, dass ich eure Artikel, Tests und auch Aktionen, wie diese, sehr gut finde. Was würde ich nur ohne Tests und Statistiken machen? ^,^ 
Mein PC wurde 2012 von meinem Bruder erstellt und zusammengebaut. Ich habe dann schrittweise immer wieder Upgrades gemacht und stehe jetzt vor dem "Riesenschritt" der CPU-RAM-MB Aufrüstung, da ich aktuell aber studiere ist das bisher aus Kostengründen geschoben worden xD
Geplant: 8700k/8600k/ evtl. die neue Generation? (9.) und G.Skill Trident Z (mit RGB  )

Mein System ist bestimmt nicht das schlechteste, aber darum geht es hier ja zum Glück auch nicht 
Und da ihr hier so viele Anfragen zu bearbeiten habt, halte ich mich jetzt ganz kurz und wünsche allen noch viel Glück ;D


Derzeitiges System:

Prozessor: Intel i5-2500K auf 4,4GHz@1,27Vcore
Prozessor-Kühler: Be quiet! Dark Rock 3
Mainboard: Asus P8P67
Arbeitsspeicher(DDR3-1600MHz):  2x4GB Corsair Vengeance und 2x4GB Ballistix Tactical
Festplatten:  1x128GB Intenso SSD & 1x256GB Swissbit SSD & 1TB WesternDigital HDD
Laufwerk: Irgendein CD-Rom Laufwerk von LG
Grafikkarte: MSI GamingX GTX1070
Netzteil: Be quiet! Dark Power Pro 750Watt
Monitor: Hauptmonitor: Asus VS248; Zweitmonitor: Ein (uralter) BenQ Monitor Q20W5 (P.S. wirbt mit 8ms Reaktionszeit ^,^)


Wunschartikel:

Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2560HSU-B1 (13 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio (60 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)

_______________________
-->Nachtrag:und 1TB als Backup mitverbaut


----------



## wavie (22. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo ich wollte mich auch noch schnell bewerben.

Mein alter Game-Pc: Quadcore intel 9550, MB GA-EP45-UD3, 8 Gb RAM, Be quiet E5-400 Watt, WD HDD 1 Tb, Graka: Geforce 9800 GT passiv, CPU und Gehäuse Lüfter von Arctic cooling.



Meine Auswahl:
iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 (22 Punkte)
be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
be quiet! Pure Power 10 600 Watt CM (5 Punkte) 
MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte) 
MSI B360 Gaming Plus (5 Punkte) 

Die Komponenten kann ich selber tauschen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Herzliche Grüße


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



wavie schrieb:


> Hallo ich wollte mich auch noch schnell bewerben.


Innerhalb der MEZ bist Du ja auch noch locker im Zeitrahmen!

Dann wünsche ich den Gewinnern alles Gute und drücke den Auswertenden die Daumen, bei der Analyse von über 800 Bewerbungen nicht wahnsinnig zu werden. Wenn ich die ganzen alten Gurken z.B. mit Quad Core sehe, dann hoffe ich, dass ihr würdige Gewinner findet, die auch wirklich den Rechner nutzen. Und jetzt heißt es Bier trinken, abwarten und den Sponsoren nochmal zu danken. Es wechselt in Summe eine Menge Geld die Besitzer. Wirklich eine schöne Aktion!


----------



## Ralfio (22. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo Liebes PCGH-Team, 

hier mein Wunsch Upgrade:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI X399 MEG Creation (24 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM (3 × 120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10 600 Watt CM (5 Punkte)
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 (15 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC (40 Punkte)

Gesamt: 85 Punkte von 85 (0 Punkte übrig)


Meine aktuelle Hardware:

Cpu: Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 4x 3.40GHz
Mainboard: ASRock H87 Pro4 Intel H87
RAM: 8GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3
GPU: 4096MB Sapphire Radeon R9 270X (nicht zu empfälen)
CPU Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken ECO
Gehäuse: Silent Base 800 
Netzteil: 530 Watt Enermax Revolution XT Modular 80+ Gold
Monitor: 21,5" LG Electronics 22M45HQ-B

Die weitere Hardware die ich bräucht 
um das System zum laufen zu bringen, 
wie die CPU und RAM würde ich mir dazu kaufen 

Würde mich freuen wenn es klappt und viel Spaß euch.


----------



## ChrisSteadfast (23. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



Ralfio schrieb:


> Hallo Liebes PCGH-Team,
> 
> hier mein Wunsch Upgrade:
> 
> ...



Leider wird diese zu spät sein. siehe Stichtag im Text:
Falls Sie möchten, dass PC Games Hardware Ihren Rechner aufrüstet, dann können Sie sich bis zum 21.10.2018 im PCGHX-Forum bewerben.


----------



## Kusanar (23. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

15, 16, 17, 18 ... Noch kein Bingo! 
Das vierte Jahr in Folge gibt es jetzt diese super Aktion von PCGH. Dafür mal ein herzliches Dankeschön ans ganze Team und die Sponsoren!
Leider hab ich wie beim 1. Teil in 2015 die Anmeldefrist wieder mal verpasst. Allen die es geschafft haben auf jeden Fall alles Gute! Ich drücke auch die Daumen!


----------



## Dirty87Harry (24. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PC Games Hardware-Team, wollte mal höfflich Fragen wann die Gewinner bekannt gegeben werden.

Gruß Lars


----------



## Blom (24. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Die bekommen privat eine Nachricht und wenn alle angenommen haben, wird das hier auch mitgeteilt. Dass geht nicht einfach so an uns vorbei, es kommt ja dann auch noch ein Abschlussbericht.


----------



## Dirty87Harry (24. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



Blom schrieb:


> Die bekommen privat eine Nachricht und wenn alle angenommen haben, wird das hier auch mitgeteilt. Dass geht nicht einfach so an uns vorbei, es kommt ja dann auch noch ein Abschlussbericht.[/QUOTE
> 
> Hi Blom, danke für die Antwort.
> 
> Gruß Lars


----------



## Aganyur (24. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Letztes Jahr hat Stephan auch noch eine kurze Meldung gegeben, dassdie Gewinner angeschrieben wurden. Das war ca. 6 Tage nach Abschluss der Bewerbungsfrist. Also immer mit der Ruhe  
Außerdem hat er da noch Rückmeldung auch zum Auswahlverfahren gegeben, lohnt sich, das mal anzuschauen!

Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!

Auf jeden Fall viel Glück allen Bewerbern und viel Spaß beim Umbau ^^
Und danke natürlich ans PCGH-Team für die Aktion!


----------



## Black_Beetle (24. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Ist das bearbeiten eigentlich noch gestattet oder katapultiere ich mich mit einem nachträglichen bearbeiten ins Aus?


----------



## dasnebbi (24. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



Black_Beetle schrieb:


> Ist das bearbeiten eigentlich noch gestattet oder katapultiere ich mich mit einem nachträglichen bearbeiten ins Aus?



Siehe Artikel:

"_Bis zum Ende der Bewerbungsphase am 21.10.2018 können Sie Ihren Aufrüstpfad bei Bedarf kurzfristig ändern - editieren Sie einfach nur Ihren Beitrag entsprechend._"


----------



## Ayanamiie (24. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hoffendlich fällt leserlich nich zusehr in die entscheidung dann hab ich als legastheniker ja gleich minus 500punkte :/  aber hab bei sowas eh nie glück


----------



## Black_Beetle (24. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Viel Glück allen


----------



## Deathy93 (28. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Gibt es schon was Neues zu den Gewinnern?


----------



## joNickels (28. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Bisher noch nicht. Aber bei aller Vorfreude muss man den Auswählenden auch Auszeit am Wochenende gönnen. Es waren ja immerhin über 850 Beiträge. 
Letztes mal hat es wohl um die 6 Tage gedauert, also hören wir evtl. Anfang bis Mitte nächster Woche etwas


----------



## Ion (30. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



Sascha_Berlin schrieb:


> Warum kauft man Aktuell eine Zeitschrift im Laden um zu lesen, das die Bewerbungsfrist für das darin enthaltende Gewinnspiel bereits abgelaufen ist?


Die aktuelle Ausgabe gibt es bereits seit dem 03.10 zu kaufen. Da bist du wirklich etwas spät dran.

Edit:
Interessant, dass der Server meine Nachricht *vor* den eigentlichen Beitrag packt, welchen ich beantworte


----------



## Gecko2110 (30. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Schade, dass du es nicht mitbekommen hast. Ist eine super Aktion!
Aber kommendes Jahr wird es vermutlich auch wieder eine "Pimp my PC" Aktion geben.  

Tip: Abo. 

Edit:
Lool... ich antworte auf Saschas Post um 8:04 Uhr und er schreibt erst um 8:12 Uhr. ... Man merkt es ist Halloween!


----------



## Sascha_Berlin (30. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Warum kauft man Aktuell eine Zeitschrift im Laden um zu lesen, das die Bewerbungsfrist für das darin enthaltende Gewinnspiel bereits abgelaufen ist?  
Hätte mich, und viele andere bestimmt auch, gerne dafür beworben.....
Vielen Dank.


----------



## Sascha_Berlin (30. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



Ion schrieb:


> Die aktuelle Ausgabe gibt es bereits seit dem 03.10 zu kaufen. Da bist du wirklich etwas spät dran.
> 
> Edit:
> Interessant, dass der Server meine Nachricht *vor* den eigentlichen Beitrag packt, welchen ich beantworte



Ja das stimmt. Ich wußte leider nix von dem Gewinnspiel, sonst hätte ich mir die Ausgabe schon früher geholt.   
Vielleicht sollte man das Spiel schon ein Heft früher beginnen und den Bewerbungsstop ins nächste Heft verlegen.  
Ich hätte mich für einen Bildschirm und eine Grafikkarte beworben. Habe einen Dell Precision R5500 Rackserver mit 72GB RAM und Dual Xeon. Jedoch nur mit einer GTX 1050 und die bremst ganz schön.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (30. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Du hast offenbar nicht ganz verstanden, wie das läuft  du musst aus jeder Kategorie was nehmen, nur GPU und TFT geht nicht


----------



## Sascha_Berlin (30. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Ah okay,  danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## ts2011 (30. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Du hast offenbar nicht ganz verstanden, wie das läuft  du musst aus jeder Kategorie was nehmen, nur GPU und TFT geht nicht




er hätte wahrscheinlich den besten monitor und grafikkarte ausgesucht und bei den restlichen kategorien die schlechteste hardware gewählt damit es mit den punkten klappt.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (30. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Jo, möglich, aber es soll ja dann alles verbaut werden, ist ja unsinnig, wenn man das kleine Board dann weg legt, ...


----------



## ts2011 (30. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

ja klar aber wenn du mal die bewerbungen anschaust sind einige dabei die nur wegen der rtx 2080 ti mitmachen, da wird der rest auch nicht verbaut. entweder wird die hardware weiter verkauft oder landet in der ecke falls mal was kaputt geht als ersatz

aber ich meine auch davon nichts gelesen zu haben das es verboten wäre,  ist halt leider gegenüber die es wirklich nötig haben bzw. sich mehr gedanken gemacht haben um ein schön ausbalanciertes system zu haben bisschen ungerecht. 

zum glück liegt die entscheidung bei dem pcgh-team und nicht bei einer „glücksfee“


----------



## ZeXes (30. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Glück ! 

Möge jemand gewinnen, der eine "Auffrischung" auch wirklich dringend nötig hätte.


----------



## Sascha_Berlin (30. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Richtig. Es geht hier ums aufrüsten und nicht darum sich einen kompletten PC zu bauen. Bei mir ist eigendlich nur die Grafikkarte und der Bildschirm der limitierende Faktor für 4k. Der Rest ist super und die übrigen Punkte brauche ich garnicht.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (30. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Ts, jo, auch das ist richtig. 

Ich hatte auch überlegt, aber ich würde wohl auch alles verbauen, obwohl mein aktuelles Board eigentlich nicht mies ist, alles andere wäre aber n Upgrade, auch wenn ich es weniger zum Spielen, als mehr zum Falten (F@H) nutze 

Große Hoffnungen mache ich mir da keine, auch wenns toll wäre, aber ich glaube, da werden zu Recht eher Leute mit anderer Ausgangshardware genommen 

Natürlich drücke ich da allen, die es brauchen können die Daumen


----------



## WotanVonBallhausen (30. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



ts2011 schrieb:


> [...] ist halt leider gegenüber die es wirklich nötig haben bzw. sich mehr gedanken gemacht haben um ein schön ausbalanciertes system zu haben bisschen ungerecht.



Das sehe ich anders: Wenn du sowieso dabei bist dein System umzustellen/ aufzuwerten und hier, so unwahrscheinlich es ist zu gewinnen, mitmachst, wieso dann nicht die Komponenten wählen, die sich am besten mit Deinem "Wunschsystem" ergänzen oder einzelne Komp. sogar dafür ersetzen? Dabei die Frage zu stellen bzw. die Diskussion anzuregen wie fair oder unfair die Verfügbarkeit eigener finanzieller Mittel (für ein Hobby) ist halte ich für überflüssig weil nicht zielführend. Bei der Entscheidung wer hier gewinnt und vor allem wer nicht möchte ich allerdings nicht mit Stephan bzw. dem ganzen PCGH-Team tauschen. 

Im übrigen:


> [...]aber wenn du mal die bewerbungen anschaust sind einige dabei die nur wegen der rtx 2080 ti mitmachen


Zu denen würde ich mich (bedingt) auch zählen - selbst wenn ich die Kohle für eine 2080Ti hätte, wäre ich nicht bereit 1xxx€ dafür auszugeben, sondern würde stattdessen eher eine 1080Ti oder 2080 wählen. Warum also nicht bei der Aktion sein Glück herausfordern? Davon abgesehen: Viele wählen in diesen Zusammenhängen auch Komponenten nicht nur für den Main-Knecht, sondern denken auch darüber hinaus wie die anderen Systeme in der Familie oder im Freundeskreis nützlich erweitert werden können. Ich würde nicht sagen, dass hier hauptsächlich nach der 2080Ti geschielt wird - dennoch: selbst mit dieser Konfig lässt sich zumindest in "peripheren" Kategorien noch Sinnvolles auswählen (abhängig vom persönlichen Gusto).


----------



## ts2011 (30. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

ich wollte keinen angreifen mit meinem post das ist nur meine meinung, die ich durch lesen von ca 30 bewerbungen gebildet habe und auch erwähnt das ich nichts davon in den teilnahmebedingungen gelesen habe das es verboten wäre, also ist doch alles ok.


----------



## Takeda (30. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



Sascha_Berlin schrieb:


> Richtig. Es geht hier ums aufrüsten und nicht darum sich einen kompletten PC zu bauen. Bei mir ist eigendlich nur die Grafikkarte und der Bildschirm der limitierende Faktor für 4k. Der Rest ist super und die übrigen Punkte brauche ich garnicht.



Und ab wann wird aufgerüstet? Bei mir wird praktisch alles ersetzt bis auf die Festplatten und meine Soundkarte. Also der restliche Teil dann natürlich eigenständig. Was ja auch nicht abwegig ist, wenn ich das lese: "*Falls Sie planen, selbstständig weitere Komponenten auszutauschen (z. B. CPU), dann geben Sie dies bitte auch an. "
*
Dann stellt sich halt schon die Frage: CPU heißt neues Mainboard, heißt (womöglich) neuen RAM, dass es dann optional aus dem Gewinnspiel die Graka und das Netzteil dazu gibt und man sich vllt. noch eine eigene Platte holt... aber dann hat man ja im Grunde wieder n neuen Komplett-PC und so richtig "aufrüsten" is da ja dann auch nicht. Wozumal einige der Aufrüst-Komponenten je nach System als einzelnes auch nicht wirklich Sinn machen. Bspweise eine RTX 2080 Ti auf nen alten i5-2500 zu haun. oder ein neues Mainboard in dem Fall, das auch eine neue CPU und neuen RAM bedingt. Oder was sollte dann bspweise ein nagelneues Netzteil bringen (außer es ist kaputt), wenn das alte all die Jahre seinen Dienst gut und leise verrichtet hat? Also irgendwo kratzt man da schon an den begrifflichkeiten, weil da am Ende wohl doch n neuer Komplett-PC raus kommt. Der, der was neues wirklich nötig hat, muss dann nochmal selber ne Schippe Geld in die Hand nehmen. Der, der's nicht nötig hat, kann tatsächlich bspweise seine GTX 1080 gegen ne GTX 2080 Ti tauschen ohne was anderes anfassen oder investieren zu müssen.

Also so ganz klar... is das mit der Abgrenzung dann halt leider nich.


----------



## Jani501 (30. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



Takeda schrieb:


> Und ab wann wird aufgerüstet? Bei mir wird praktisch alles ersetzt bis auf die Festplatten und meine Soundkarte. Also der restliche Teil dann natürlich eigenständig. Was ja auch nicht abwegig ist, wenn ich das lese: "*Falls Sie planen, selbstständig weitere Komponenten auszutauschen (z. B. CPU), dann geben Sie dies bitte auch an. "
> *
> Dann stellt sich halt schon die Frage: CPU heißt neues Mainboard, heißt (womöglich) neuen RAM, dass es dann optional aus dem Gewinnspiel die Graka und das Netzteil dazu gibt und man sich vllt. noch eine eigene Platte holt... aber dann hat man ja im Grunde wieder n neuen Komplett-PC und so richtig "aufrüsten" is da ja dann auch nicht. Wozumal einige der Aufrüst-Komponenten je nach System als einzelnes auch nicht wirklich Sinn machen. Bspweise eine RTX 2080 Ti auf nen alten i5-2500 zu haun. oder ein neues Mainboard in dem Fall, das auch eine neue CPU und neuen RAM bedingt. Oder was sollte dann bspweise ein nagelneues Netzteil bringen (außer es ist kaputt), wenn das alte all die Jahre seinen Dienst gut und leise verrichtet hat? Also irgendwo kratzt man da schon an den begrifflichkeiten, weil da am Ende wohl doch n neuer Komplett-PC raus kommt. Der, der was neues wirklich nötig hat, muss dann nochmal selber ne Schippe Geld in die Hand nehmen. Der, der's nicht nötig hat, kann tatsächlich bspweise seine GTX 1080 gegen ne GTX 2080 Ti tauschen ohne was anderes anfassen oder investieren zu müssen.
> 
> Also so ganz klar... is das mit der Abgrenzung dann halt leider nich.



Da bin ich ganz deiner Meinung. Es ist halt wirklich schwer da eine Grenze zu ziehen.


----------



## Arndtagonist (30. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Ich muss Takeda zustimmen. So gerne ich auch meinen Rechner lediglich aufgerüstet hätte. weil der Prozessor noch wahrlich gute Dienste leistet, muss ich doch den Unterbau erneuern, da die angebotenen Mainboards weder den Sockel für meine CPU noch Kompatibilität zu meinem RAM bieten. Das ist wahrscheinlich auch der Sinn hinter den Punkten. Ich kann mir deshalb vorstellen, dass es auch auf die Art der Bewerbung ankommt, also z.B. die Begründungen, warum man sich für die Komponenten entschieden hat.


----------



## Ireeb (30. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Ähnlich geht es mir auch, in den meisten Fällen ist mein Prozessor (i7 4790K) noch ausreichend, wahrscheinlich wird er sowieso immer von der R9 270X ausgebremst. Aber angenommen ich würde eine Highend-GPU bekommen, macht es denke ich nur Sinn, auch die CPU zu erneuern, denn sonst könnte es doch dazu kommen, dass die CPU zum Bottleneck wird.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (30. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



Takeda schrieb:


> Oder was sollte dann bspweise ein nagelneues Netzteil bringen (außer es ist kaputt), wenn das alte all die Jahre seinen Dienst gut und leise verrichtet hat?



Ich stimme dir, bis auf den Satz aus dem Zitat zu.

Ein Netzteil ist aber ein Verschleißteil und sollte, je nach verbauter Technik nach 5-8 Jahren gewechselt werden, sofern einem die benutzte Hardware lieb ist.
Da macht ein neues Netzteil bei einem Wechsel der Plattform und GPU durchaus sinn, zumal ich hier Systeme gesehen habe, die so alt sind, dass deren Netzteile sowieso nicht in der Lage wären, ne 1070Ti oder gar RTX zu befeuern.


----------



## obi85 (30. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Das ist alle Jahre wieder die selbe Diskussion.
Hab mich auch in den letzten jahren mit nem FX 8350/16gb 2133 und ner hd7950 um eine 1080ti beworben, was dann in den nachkommentaren als sinnfreie Kombination betitelt wurde.
Dem muss ich leider wiedersprechen, denn selbst mit einer 480 die ich zum testen für nen Kumpel da hatte (es war am ende sein nt warum es nicht richtig ging)
Hatte ich in vielen Spielen eine cpu last zwischen 20-50%.
Warum wäre dann eine 1080 unsinn? Weil in einigen wenigen Situationen die cpu für 10fps weniger sorgt? Ist doch uninteressant....
Außerdem, das hab ich auch damals schon erwähnt, hat man dann eben etwas länger ruhe und kann die GPU noch auf n neues System mitnehmen.
Die Sinnhaftigkeit einiger Kombinationen ist sicher fragwürdig, sollte jedoch auch von den Anforderungen bzw. Erwartungen des jeweiligen aus betrachtet werden.
Ich beispielsweise bin jetzt kein fps Freak, sondern Spiele lieber mit maximalen Details/Auflösung knapp über der “spielbar“ Grenze. Wenn ich gewinne heißt das, 2080+1600x für 4k (wenn ich den Monitor richtig gegoogelt hab) da glaube ich kaum, dass die cpu limitiert, obwohl sie pchg index schon recht weit unten steht. Und selbst wenn doch, sicher nicht in dem Maße, dass es über spielbar oder nicht entscheidet.
Sicher wäre mein ryzen 1600x auch ab und an ander grenze mit der 2080 die ich mir ausgesucht haben, aber es macht doch auch keinen Sinn, deshalb eine vga zu wählen, die nur 20-30% scheller ist als die aktuelle. Das ist dann ja kein “aufrüsten“.
Ich kauf doch auch keine neue graka damit mein neues game dann mit 30 satt 20 fps läuft.
Sondern wenn dann so, das es ordentlich läuft, auch auf die Gefahr hin, noch n halbes jahr sparen zu müssen und dass meine cpu eventuell in manchen Spielen ein bisschen bremst.


----------



## Takeda (30. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Ich stimme dir, bis auf den Satz aus dem Zitat zu.
> 
> Ein Netzteil ist aber ein Verschleißteil und sollte, je nach verbauter Technik nach 5-8 Jahren gewechselt werden, sofern einem die benutzte Hardware lieb ist.
> Da macht ein neues Netzteil bei einem Wechsel der Plattform und GPU durchaus sinn, zumal ich hier Systeme gesehen habe, die so alt sind, dass deren Netzteile sowieso nicht in der Lage wären, ne 1070Ti oder gar RTX zu befeuern.



Hm. ja, das hört man von jeder Seite. Jedoch frage ich mich was genau da verschleißen soll. Ich habe 40 jahre alte Endstufen im Betrieb, die durchaus heftigere Lastwechsel hinnehmen müssen und richtig heiß werden können. Da ich nicht der erste bin, der sich sowas fragt hab ich mal gesucht und siehe da, hie aus dem Forum:
Verschleiß von Netzteilen

Antwort:

_1.       Netzteile  haben keinen klassischen Verschleiß – sondern die Lebensdauer hängt  stark an den verwendeten Komponenten, dem Layout und der  Fertigungsqualität. _
_2.       Die  schwächste Komponenten sind dabei die Lüfter, welcher die eigentliche  MTBF (Mean Time Between Failure) eines Netzteiles bestimmt also die Zeit  bis zum erwarteten / errechneten Defekt. Seasonic setzt dabei  hauptsächlich auf die nach Industrienorm hochwertigen kugelgelagerten  Lüfter von Sanyo Denki und Adda. Dazu fokussiert sich Seasonic auf die  Fanless-Technologie, welches dann auf diesen „Schwachpunkt“ Lüfter  komplett verzichten kann und dazu weniger Wärme und Stress der  Komponenten erzeugt._
_3.       Weitere  wichtige Komponente ist der Kondensator. Die Verwendung von  Feststoffkondensatoren (wie bei Mainboards oder VGA Karten) ist dabei  ein Garant für eine Langlebigkeit. Seasonic setzt dabei auf japanische  Produktion mit der Zertifizierung bis 105°C. _
_4.       Aber  auch die besten Komponenten helfen nichts, wenn es bei der  Fertigungsqualität hinkt. Hierbei sind die Lötstellen – verwendeten  Kabel und das PCB (Platinen) Layout entscheidend wie viel Wärme entsteht  oder verhindert wird. Ebenfalls wichtig ist der qualifizierte Einbau  der Platine (ohne Erdung oder viel Klebematerial) im Netzteilgehäuse zu  beachten. _
_5.       Lange  Garantiezeiten aktuell bis zu 7 Jahren sind dazu ein kleines  Sicherheitspolster für den User – Es gilt also auf das Paket des  Netzteilherstellers / -marke zu achten._

Von daher... kann man zwar sagen: "du solltest das so machen", aber ne richtige Begründung gibt's nicht. Und was ich auch nicht verstehe is der Hinweis auf die Hardware, die einem lieb ist. Wie soll die denn durch ein kaputtes Netzteil kaputt gehen? Außer es is das billigste Gerät, das keinerlei Sicherung an Board hat.


----------



## ZeXes (30. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Ich denke die Gewinner sind mittlerweile schon angeschrieben wurden. Es wird nur noch gewartet, bis alle bestätigen, danach werden wir wissen, wer die Glücklichen sind.


----------



## joNickels (30. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Kann nicht sein ich habe noch keine Nachricht


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (30. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

@Takeda, sorry, aber im Netzteil gibt es etwas viel wichtigeres als den Lüfter, das altert, die LiwESR-Elkos, die braucht deine Entstufe nicht, und die Lastwechsel von mehr als 100 Stück zu delta-250W und größer pro Sekunde bezweifle ich bei der Endstufe auch.

Die Anforderungen sind im PC anders, und haben sich, so nebenbei massiv verändert.

Aber das diskutieren wir besser hier weiter:
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...share_tid=105022&share_fid=22215&share_type=t


----------



## theoturtle (30. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Um auch kurz zur "Diskussion" etwas zu sagen, ich denke so einige hier nutzen die Chance einfach um ein altes System wieder mit etwas Schwung zu versehen. In meinem Fall wäre es ein Neuer PC. Alleine schon Aufgrund des Alters meiner aktuellen Komponenten. Und nicht jeder TEchnik-Affine der sein Lieblingshobby gerne ausübt kann sich stetig aktuelle Hardware Leisten. Genug Menschen in meinem Bekanntenkreis haben einfach wichtigere Prioritäten (Familie in erster Linie, oder das Auto was mal wieder GEld verschlingt z.B.). Da wäre natürlich eine GRafikkarte von höchster Güte auch eine Langzeitinvestition - selbst wenn die Rest-Komponenten dafür (erstmal) zu schwach sind. Ausgewogenes System - das könnte ich mir garnicht so Leisten. Es muss funktionieren und genug Power mitbringen um die Dinge auszuführen die ich benötige (einfache Musikaufnahmen / Internet) - und wenns gut läuft dann laufen auch die Dinge die ich gerne hätte (Spiele).
Ich freu mich auf jeden Fall einfach über die Aktion die nun bereits mehrfach wiederholt wurde und wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Glück - egal ob "nur" wegen der stärksten Grafikkarte oder wegen einer soliden Basis.
LG, Turtle


----------



## MF13 (30. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Trotzdem kann man ein gutes PC-Netzteil durchaus 10 Jahre lang sicher nutzen, sofern die Technik für die verwendete Hardware geeignet ist (kein akuelles Gaming-System sollte mit einem gruppenregulierten NT betrieben werden).


----------



## Pisaopfer (30. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Viel Spaß mit der neuen Hardware den Gewinnern.


----------



## Ayanamiie (30. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Warum diskutiert ihr das nich in den entsprechenden hardeware berreichen Oo


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (31. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Wie schon im vergangenen Jahr bedanke ich mich für die rege Beteiligung! 
Danke auch für die "kreativen Auswüchse" wie Comics, Gedichte, Animationen etc.

Inzwischen wurden vier Bewerber angeschrieben und als Nächstes steht die  Organisation der Hardware an. Wenn mir die Rückantworten vorliegen,  werden die Teilnehmer bekanntgegeben - es folgt also ein Update für den  Artikel. Ich schließe den Thread nun, da die Bewerbungsphase beendet  ist.

Wie letztes Jahr habe ich mir jede einzelne Bewerbung angesehen. Zudem kam es auch in diesem Jahr im Wesentlichen auf a) die Gestaltung und Regelkonformität der Bewerbung b) Sinn und Durchführbarkeit der Aufrüsung und c) das Aufzeigen unterschiedlicher Aufrüstwege an. Bei hunderten Bewerbungen ist die Chance für jeden einzelnen Teilnehmer nun einmal gering - also bitte nicht enttäuscht sein, wenn es dieses Jahr nicht geklappt hat.

Keinen Einfluss - weder positiv noch negativ - hatten soziale Aspekte. Erstens kann und möchte ich nicht nachprüfen, ob jemand tatsächlich wie behauptet Kindernotarzt mit Organspendeausweis ist, zwei Mal wöchentlich im Tierheim ehrenamtlich mitanpackt und seinen alten PC an das örtliche Jugendzentrum spendet. Zweitens sind die individuellen Hintergründe, Schicksalsschläge und Lebensentwürfe viel zu unterschiedlich. Sonst diskutieren wir am Ende hier noch, ob für Pimp my PC ein Schlaganfall, Krebs oder doch eher alkoholkranke Eltern vorteilhaft sind.


----------

